# Opinionated - China Chipping Away to Semiconductor Dominance



## Martian2

*Semiconductor showdown: TSMC, Intel, Samsung, Global Foundries, IBM, SMIC, and UMC*

This thread is for people who are interested in semiconductors. I'll start with two posts about SMIC and TSMC's 16nm FinFET. Afterwards, I'll start analyzing the strengths and weaknesses of the various competing firms. Also, I will illuminate the reasons behind TSMC's current technological lead and evaluate the probability of other companies in closing the gap.

In essence, this thread will keep an eye on the semiconductor industry and keep track of who's winning or losing.
----------

SMIC is China's largest semiconductor manufacturer. Its future prospect looks really good.

Firstly, SMIC derives an astounding 40 percent of its revenue from China. With a strong home market, SMIC will continue to prosper as the Chinese economy grows at 7.5% annually.

Secondly, SMIC has caught up to Global Foundries, Samsung, and UMC at 28nm. This means SMIC is no longer confined to the low end of the semiconductor industry. SMIC can now compete at the middle of the market, which comprises the bulk of industry sales.

In October 2011, TSMC was the first foundry to mass manufacture wafers (and chips) at 28nm. TSMC was able to charge a premium for about two years until Global Foundries and Samsung caught up in technology and yield.

In January 2014, TSMC transitioned to a more advanced 20nm process. Currently, Qualcomm and Apple are paying a premium to mass manufacture chips with TSMC's 20nm technology. 28nm has become a commodity and no longer commands a premium.
----------

SMIC caps two-year turnaround with record-high earnings | South China Morning Post

"*SMIC caps two-year turnaround with record-high earnings*
by Bien Perez
19 February, 2014






SMIC's wafer foundry in Shanghai expects more orders for chips on the back of China's 4G mobile network expansion. (Photo: Bloomberg)

Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corp (SMIC), the mainland's largest contract chipmaker, expects business in its core mainland market to pick up later this year on the back of the country's 4G mobile network expansion and the growing adoption of smart cards.

"We expect more significant ramp-up in 2015," SMIC chief executive Chiu Tzu-yin said in a conference call with analysts yesterday.

The once-struggling, Shanghai-based company capped a remarkable two-year turnaround under Chiu when it reported record earnings for the 12 months to December.

*Its net profit last year rose 660 per cent to a record US$173.2 million, from US$22.8 million in 2012, due to strong demand from customers on the mainland, increased wafer revenue and greater use of capacity at its chip fabrication plants.*



> China continues to be a source of high growth … 40.4 per cent of our total revenue
> 
> CHIU TZU-YIN, SMIC CHIEF EXECUTIVE




*Revenue increased about 22 per cent to a record US$2.07 billion from US$1.70 billion in 2012.*

'China continues to be a leading source of high growth for SMIC,' Chiu said. 'In 2013, China accounted for 40.4 per cent of our total revenue.'

Mainland customers consist of domestic 'fabless' semiconductor companies, which design chips and outsource fabrication to semiconductor foundries like SMIC.

The company's biggest multinational customers include Texas Instruments and Qualcomm, which supply most of the essential semiconductors used in smartphones.

Inventory correction, however, saw SMIC post a 68.5 per cent year-on-year decline in fourth-quarter net profit to US$14.68 million. Revenue advanced 1.2 per cent to US$491.79 million.

In a research note, Bernstein Research forecast SMIC's 40/45-nanometre foundry process, which primarily makes chips for applications such as smartphones and media tablets, would contribute up to 25 per cent of total revenue this year, compared with 13 per cent last year.

Bernstein said it expected further growth for SMIC to come from capacity expansion. Last June, SMIC formed a US$3.6 billion joint venture with Beijing's municipal government to build a new chip fabrication plant in the capital.

SMIC's capital expenditure this year will reach US$880 million, of which US$570 million will be for the Beijing project."

Reactions: Like Like:
17 | Love Love:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## tranquilium

One of the major hurdles to overcome is the x86 structure patents. Without it, Chinese companies cannot produce chips to support windows operating system without violating copy right law. Since majority of the home PCs today run windows, it is going to take a lot of effort. This is one of the main reasons why Chinese semiconductor companies and indeed pretty much every late comer into the business tends to focus on mobile phones and other platforms first, because there is significantly less amount of patent block involved.

As for generations, the current main stream personal PC series from intel core i3, i5 and i7 runs from 45nm to 22nm, so 28nm from China would put it ahead Quad Core, but slightly behind i3, i5, i7. So you are looking at about three years or half a generation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## antonius123

tranquilium said:


> One of the major hurdles to overcome is the x86 structure patents. Without it, Chinese companies cannot produce chips to support windows operating system without violating copy right law. Since majority of the home PCs today run windows, it is going to take a lot of effort. This is one of the main reasons why Chinese semiconductor companies and indeed pretty much every late comer into the business tends to focus on mobile phones and other platforms first, because there is significantly less amount of patent block involved.
> 
> As for generations, the current main stream personal PC series from intel core i3, i5 and i7 runs from 45nm to 22nm, so 28nm from China would put it ahead Quad Core, but slightly behind i3, i5, i7. So you are looking at about three years or half a generation.




I think you are talking about chip design? while Martian is talking about semiconductor foundry technology? 

China has mobile phone chip designer like: Rockchip, Allwinner, HiSilicon, TCL. It will be good if those chip made with 14 nm.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tranquilium

antonius123 said:


> I think you are talking about chip design? while Martian is talking about semiconductor foundry technology?
> 
> China has mobile phone chip designer like: Rockchip, Allwinner, HiSilicon, TCL. It will be good if those chip made with 14 nm.



Basically, there are three parts of the semiconductor industry, design, manufacturing and sales. Design involves the lay out of the micro-circuit diagram, placement of the devices and components, etc. This part, while technically challenging, is not difficult. Lots of the countries and companies can manage it.

The second part, manufacturing is where the biggest technical challenges lay and that is what Martian is talking about. The 45 nm, 28 nm and 22 nm are all benchmarks of manufacturing technology where the companies can create transistor of that particular scale on silicon wafers. Last time I checked (which, unfortunately, is about two years ago), the newest technology at the time is 14 nm and it has some very interesting stuff involving quantum tunneling) When we are talking about "generation" for chips, we are actually talking about different stages of manufacturing technology. Roughly speaking the microprocessor generations and the corresponding years can be seen as follows:

10 µm – 1971
3 µm – 1975
1.5 µm – 1982
1 µm – 1985
800 nm – 1989
600 nm – 1994
350 nm – 1995
250 nm – 1997
180 nm – 1999
130 nm – 2002
90 nm – 2004
65 nm – 2006
45 nm – 2008
32 nm – 2010
22 nm – 2012
14 nm – 2014
SMIC is at 28 nm, so roughly at 2011-2012 level of US chip manufacturing. It is behind intel core and core 2's 22nm technology, but ahead of the quad core's 45nm technology.

The third part, sales, isn't technical, but nonetheless an extremely important part for civilian microchip companies. Like I said before, vast majority of the PC today uses windows, which require chips designed using x86 patents. This blocked a lot of companies from taking large shares of the market, especially those from the developing nations. This is why even though China has mega computer manufacturers like lenovo, its chip producers are still not a match for intel.

Of course, we are only talking about personal PC here. The mobile phone and military chips are another story entirely. There isn't near much patent blocks in mobile phone market and there is zero patents in military industry, thus the countries can make chip as advanced as they can.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## UKBengali

@flamer84 :

Think this may interest you.

China can design and manufacture the CPU/GPU required for modern computers.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## flist3773

@Martian2 I think what China should do is opt for the crown jewel of this industry - high performance computing (i.e. supercomputer). The chips that are used in such supercomputers are not the one that we see in our daily products (i.e. desktop PC or notebooks. I am not going to even talk about the CPUs used in the mobile as they are less than $20). For instance, the bulk of Intel's revenue comes from corporate sides, not the consumer. Inte's Xeon processor is priced at four digits and its margin of profit from Xeon processor is enormous. 

ARM is not going to compete with Intel in this market. (its per core performance is comparable to Atoms...)

Furthermore, China's home grown chips are based on Alpha and MIPS, which are far better than Intel's x86 or ARM. I am certain that we should be able to compete successfully with Intel and tech companies based on ARM in the foreseeable future.

Also Martian2, what do you think of Samsung? Do you think it is really innovative? I do know some Koreans and they all have this nationalistic mind (more nationalistic than Japanese in my view) about how Samsung is the most innovative and others are not... 
I have looked at their source of revenue and most of their revenues are coming from household electronics and phones. I had a chance to use Samsung's own software program called 'kies" and it contained so many errors that I had to reboot my PC and in the end I magically lost 3 Gb in my hard disk... In my view, Samsung is just a sub - contractor factory that is totally dependent on the foreign (read: Americans) companies and it is at the mercy of foreign capitals / companies.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## eazzy

Next 2015 supercomputer might get Chinese chips if I remember well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tranquilium

flist3773 said:


> @Martian2
> Also Martian2, what do you think of Samsung? Do you think it is really innovative? I do know some Koreans and they all have this nationalistic mind (more nationalistic than Japanese in my view) about how Samsung is the most innovative and others are not...
> I have looked at their source of revenue and most of their revenues are coming from household electronics and phones. I had a chance to use Samsung's own software program called 'kies" and it contained so many errors that I had to reboot my PC and in the end I magically lost 3 Gb in my hard disk... In my view, Samsung is just a sub - contractor factory that is totally dependent on the foreign (read: Americans) companies and it is at the mercy of foreign capitals / companies.



I may be wrong on this, but I remember reading that sometimes around 1997 where was a major financial crisis in South Korea (but somewhat independent of the 97 southeast Asia financial crisis) where the Koreans have to accept an IMF bailout and have to sign over a lot of their control over their own financial sector and Samsung was one of the target of the bailout.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

SMIC to delivery 14nm readiness by the end of 2Q2016。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bolo

tranquilium said:


> I may be wrong on this, but I remember reading that sometimes around 1997 where was a major financial crisis in South Korea (but somewhat independent of the 97 southeast Asia financial crisis) where the Koreans have to accept an IMF bailout and have to sign over a lot of their control over their own financial sector and Samsung was one of the target of the bailout.


Well depends on what you believe, the 1998 financial crisis made SK lose their sovereignty as the IMF bailouts forced them to lose control of their financial sector

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Developereo

flist3773 said:


> Alpha and MIPS, which are far better than Intel's x86



"Better" is a complicated word.

RISC (reduced instruction set computer) chips like Alpha and MIPS tend to be faster than CISC (complex ...) chips like x86, but that extra speed comes with trade-offs, by imposing more discipline and burden on the software using it.

Personally, I love the instruction set and register windows on the SPARC (another RISC chip), but programming for it requires extra care.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## antonius123

cirr said:


> SMIC to delivery 14nm readiness by the end of 2Q2016。



Very interesting. Any source about it?


----------



## xunzi

antonius123 said:


> Very interesting. Any source about it?


*SMIC's 2013 Technology Symposiums Kicks Off in Shanghai*

_First of Two China Symposiums Highlights SMIC's Quality, Innovation & Value-added Service_

SHANGHAI, Sept. 4, 2013 /PRNewswire/ -- Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corporation ("SMIC"; NYSE: SMI; SEHK: 981), mainland China's largest and most advanced semiconductor foundry, kicked off its 13th technology symposium series in Shanghai today. The theme of this year's series is "Advanced and Value-added Technology Platforms for Your Vision."

Dr. Tzu-Yin Chiu, Chief Executive Officer of SMIC, gave the opening address. He showcased SMIC's achievements in the past two years and outlined its commitment to aggressively close its technology gap with other top foundries while continuing to offer comprehensive, value-added IC solutions in line with market trends to meet customer demand.

Dr. Haijun Zhao, Chief Operating Officer of SMIC, shared success stories from SMIC's initiatives to enhance yields, optimize product mix, shorten cycle times, and ensure product quality. He said quality and reliability are built into all SMIC's processes, from technology development to production, to ensure high performance. He referenced SMIC's receipt of international certificates and other recognition as evidence of its continuous pursuit of quality.

Dr. Shiuh-Wuu Lee, SMIC's Executive Vice President of Technology Development, explained SMIC's development goals and innovative use of differentiated technology. After highlighting SMIC's 40nm production ramp up since 4Q2012, Dr. Lee said that SMIC's 28nm process will be ready by the end of this year and that its 20nm HKMG development will help deliver 14nm FinFET technology by the end of 2Q2016. Dr. Lee also expressed strong confidence in China's IC market and emphasized SMIC's specialty technologies that target the China market. He said SMIC will continue to support domestic equipment and material vendors and collaborate with university and research institutes.

The Shanghai symposium featured SMIC's latest manufacturing offerings and technology developments on SMIC Design Support Solutions, analog/RF PDK, IP platforms for high speed application processors, eNVM platforms targeting China Market, and more. The symposium also featured an exhibition with more than 50 SMIC partners displaying their products and services, including libraries and IP, EDA tools, packaging, testing, design service, and others. More than 500 IC design engineers, customers, design service providers, and SMIC technology partners from around the world were in attendance.

John Peng, Senior Vice President and General Manager of SMIC's China Business Unit, delivered closing remarks thanking the attendees for their long-term support and partnership. He expressed SMIC's unwavering commitment to accelerate technology development, optimize product-mix, ensure on time delivery, and improve product quality and operational efficiency. He said SMIC will forge long term partnerships and strive to earn customer trust by providing quality service.

SMIC's next technology symposium is scheduled for September 14th in Beijing. For more information about the 2013 SMIC Technology Symposiums, please email your inquiry to symposium@smics.com or contact your SMIC account manager.

CONTACT:

Angela Miao
Semiconductor Manufacturing International (Shanghai) Corp.
021-38610000 ext.10088

SMIC's 2013 Technology Symposiums Kicks Off in Shanghai
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We are still trailing behind if Intel continues to shrink its chip size in 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

eazzy said:


> Next 2015 supercomputer might get Chinese chips if I remember well.



We have done that earlier but the supercomputer is not the fastest though

Made in China: Country's new supercomputer uses homegrown chips | Cutting Edge - CNET News
October 29, 2011

This is something we can truely cheer about when it comes, hopefully soon!

*What China's supercomputing push means for the U.S.*
*China is developing its own software and building its own infrastructure to create a tech industry, says a top computer scientist at the DOE's Argonne National Laboratory*
By Patrick Thibodeau
June 10, 2013 06:00 AM ET

China's latest supercomputer, which may be officially cited as the world's fasted when Top 500 global rankings are released mid-month, is running Chinese- made interconnects and software. China-made CPUs are up next, Beckman said.

Tianhe-2 or Milkyway-2, which will have 3.1 million cores, has a theoretical speed of almost 55 petaflops. It's been tested so far at nearly 31 petaflops. A petaflop is 1,000 teraflops, or one quadrillion floating-point operations per second. An exascale system is 1,000 petaflops.

_Beckman, in an interview, explains the significance of China's moves, and the power problem facing the push to exascale._

*What does China's new system say about that nation's HPC technology development?* It is a very clear statement of how serious they are with respect to scientific computing. If you look at their history of investment, this is just one data point in a much longer series of investments.

*Was there anything about the home grown elements of this system that caught your attention?* The network, and that's a pretty significant part. They have a front-end processor that's their own processor. They have slowly and incrementally woven in their own technology. They designed the interconnect from scratch, and they designed a software stack. They are taking their own approach on how to do parallelism. The two items that make the supercomputer super, the software and the interconnect, they are growing at home. The chips are well on their way. Once they have a chip that competes well it won't just be used for supercomputers.

*Will China's next system have homegrown chips?* I think so. I suspect that there is a national pride issue happening here as well. They will really work, in my opinion, to make a top machine that will be all (homegrown) tech from top to bottom -- the software, the interconnect and the CPU.

*There is international cooperation in developing a software stack for an exascale system. Are the Chinese going their own way?*They want to build their own components. They are not racing toward what is the most expedient, easiest way to deploy something. *Inside the messaging layers, there were pieces that they were inventing, that they were doing over -- doing a different way. My impression is that their intent is obviously to collaborate and work with the community, but they really want to grow many of the components in-house.*

*Are they sharing any of this as open source?* At this point it's pretty hard to see it. The software that the community is using, none of it is coming from China. It's hard to find, in some sense, on the Web. If you look for some of the pieces like the Kylin (Linux) operating system, it's not easy to find a community of people where this is being used or shared. It's certainly not prevalent yet. Maybe that's to come. I don't want, in some sense, to sell them short. It's very hard to document code in English if you're really writing essentially in Chinese. There may be language issues preventing them from doing this.

*The new Chinese system will use 24 MW (megawatts) at peak when cooling is considered. What are your observations about its power use?*That's an awful lot. The raw number is staggering when you think it's about $1 million per year per megawatt. That machine at peak would run $24 million a year in electricity. The goal for exascale is in the 20-30 MW range. In some sense, this shows that if we do nothing, we're stuck at this power rating.

*Is there any agreement about how to lower power? *There are several promising venues. One is the integration of memory on the chip. Right now, memory accounts for a healthy fraction of that power, and having it external to the CPU wastes power. Pulling it on to the CPU, that memory, with 3D chip stacking or other techniques, will make a big dent.

The other promising technology: Right now, all of our system memory is RAM, and RAM is very inefficient in terms of power. There are technologies that several companies are developing that could use NVRAM. It might not be quite as fast as RAM but the power difference is spectacular, so with that in mind, you can imagine developing systems in the future where some fraction of the memory is actually NVRAM, a smaller fraction of overall memory is RAM, and we get a big power savings. But the thing that we haven't tapped into at all really is managing power as a resource from the software. We just don't have a way right now to automatically move up or down the power in order to take advantage of processors being idle or not idle in a large HPC computation. So there are a lot of software changes that have to happen.

*How will the power software management work?* Google just wrote a paper, _The Tail at Scale_. When you do a Google search, it is searching several different servers for little bits of information that are then all pulled together, and that result is then sent back to you. So let's say that there are 20 machines that have to be touched, and a little bit of data from each of the search pieces is assembled and sent back to you. If one of those machines, and this is the part about the tail, comes back with an answer in a slightly longer time, the end result of the query is as long as the longest component. That's frustrating. We find that a little bit interesting, because [Google has] rediscovered what in high-performance computing we have known for a couple of decades, which is this concept of bulk synchronous computation, where you send out hundreds of thousands of tiny work objects to be done, one on each CPU, and if any one of those hundreds of thousands of chips runs slower, any one of them, then your result is as slow as the slowest one.

Let's say you paid $100 million for your machine, and you have all of those CPUs working hard on your problem, and one of them is slightly slower, then it's like degrading the value of your machine by 50% or more. That's how we do many of the computations right now. In terms of power management, the compiler, and the code, and runtime system have to cooperate in deciding when we can speed processors up and when we can slow them down. It can't be a self-deciding component.

What you try to do is make sure all the processors run at exactly the same speed, and they always return the answer at the same speed, so you don't have any lagging slowdown processor, or you try to cull [the laggards] out before they even run. Sometimes there are ways to determine that there are parts of a machine that aren't running as fast. But sometimes it's not so easy to do that.

With the size of memory that we have today, some part of your machine is likely to be correcting a single bit error at any given moment. Single bit errors can be detected and corrected automatically, well, it still takes a few CPU cycles so that means that that processor is still going to be late, just a fraction, to the computation because it had to clean up this fault. As we move to lower power, we also recognize that faults go up. The closer you are to operating at the jagged edge, the threshold of computing, the more noise there is in the system, and therefore the more faults there will be. This issue is quite a complex one.

*What impact do you think China's new system will have, or should have on exascale development in the U.S.? *My personal hope is it is a demonstrator of how hard work and investment in technology is important to China, and how that should be important to the U.S. as well.

It isn't just exascale. It's this notion that cutting-edge large science systems in computation drive a lot of research and lot of industry. Our investment in this space is really key to remaining competitive and being the innovators of this space. One of the things that's interesting about China's announcement, in my opinion, is they geared up this company, Inspur, to sell these machines inside China. They are building the infrastructure to churn out these systems within China and the question is then, who is next? Will they be shipping any to India? Will they eventually have the expertise to ship these to Brazil and to other countries?

*So in sum, is it correct to say that China is accomplishing multiple things here: They are getting their science together, fueling a new IT industry, and are potentially creating new exports?* *It's exactly that. They are designing their own chips. They have geared up a set of students and professors, industry, and semiconductor companies to build this infrastructure. What about the software? They are not going to download software from around the world. They are designing teams to build the software. Are they preparing to export this system? You bet. They aren't just building this in the university, they've included this company, and that company will then be able to make multiple versions of this.*


What China's supercomputing push means for the U.S. - Computerworld

_This article, What China's supercomputing push means for the U.S., was originally published at Computerworld.com._

_*Patrick Thibodeau* covers cloud computing and enterprise applications, outsourcing, government IT policies, data centers and IT workforce issues for_Computerworld_. Follow Patrick or subscribe to His e-mail address ispthibodeau@computerworld.com.
_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Speeder 2

My 2 cents, not an expert on semicon though:

Simply due to population size, Samsung of S Korea just can’t compete with the leading firms from the US, China, the EU and Japan in the long run.

Intel, or other world leading US high tech firms in general, enjoys a decisive systematic advantage over SMIC and most other top tech firms of China, namely the world’s largest and the most complete cross-discipline* Value Chain *. This makes it very hard for China to compete with at the top end.

By "value chain" I specifically mean the broad sense (in contrast to usual narrow sense industrial value chain) individual-centred innovation culture + well-funded R&D integrated into complete industrial value chain + supplemented by the relatively efficient (and the most powerful) financial machenism particularly WS investment banking and VC.

Under such a system, an innovative individual is proactively encouraged culturally and financially to come up with fresh ideas. And these ideas (not neccesarily even world-leading some times compared to their potential competitors in the rest of the world, e.g. Facebook, or Microsoft ), could be more easily discovered,nurished, and well-financed immediately by either locally-based VC or universities, before being recommended, assisted and adopted by local industry leaders and eventually propagated throughout the rest of the world being the next gen gold standard by both the local world-class industries and universities, valued and supported in int’l capital market by the most powerful financial force – WallStreet.

China currently is no match for this "killer app", if its current financial sector ( particularly investment banking and VC), deep and systematic integration of local universities & industries, and its party-dominated (instead of private industrialists-dominated) large companies are not up to the same, or even better, standard of efficiency.

That’s why we see most of ground-breaking innovations which eventually lead the world next gen industrial standards come from the West, particularly the US.

This then leads to the popular myth that “Westerners can innovate, and the Chinese lack genes of innovation but just copy”. It is not gene, but more the aforementioned system behind the scene that makes or breaks, let alone the fact the many who are mainly responsible for so-called “westerners innovations” are in fact “the Chinese” who happen to live in the West.

So on the topic, even though Huawei and ZTE show that it can be done to some extent in one area (i.e. telecom), without deep and thorough re-structuring of Chinese party-owned large industries and universities to become more “Huawei-alike” at least, China (e.g. SMIC etc) is unlikely to match, let alone surpass, most other key industrial sector leaders of the US, such as what Intel and ARM do in semicon, in the foreseeable future I am afraid, simply because the US is bound to constantly generate the next “Steven Jobs” systematically, while the relatively inefficient Chinese system is bound to bury, or at least drag the legs of, the next “Chinese Steven Jobs” systematically . 

In order to compete with the US on key tech, China must change.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shuttler

^^^ @Speeder 2

Do you know SMIC is a public listed company
So are companies like Lenovo, Tencent etc

Huawei is not listed which is doing better than ZTE (listed)

As for change, I think SMIC's management are seeing that having to answer to their shareholders and the board
It takes time for China to completely match the hi-tech prowess of some other countries but so far we are fine
The likes of Huawei, Lenovo, Tencent, SMIC, Xiaomi is annonymous 10 years ago.

Many times state owned companies are providing an incubating environment for home-grown companies to get matured but of course they have pros and cons, success and failures.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bolo

Speeder 2 said:


> My 2 cents, not an expert on semicon though:
> 
> Simply due to population size, Samsung of S Korea just can’t compete with the leading firms from the US, China, the EU and Japan in the long run.
> 
> Intel, or other world leading US high tech firms in general, enjoys a decisive systematic advantage over SMIC and most other top tech firms of China, namely the world’s largest and the most complete cross-discipline* Value Chain *. This makes it very hard for China to compete with at the top end.
> 
> By "value chain" I specifically mean the broad sense (in contrast to usual narrow sense industrial value chain) individual-centred innovation culture + well-funded R&D integrated into complete industrial value chain + supplemented by the relatively efficient (and the most powerful) financial machenism particularly WS investment banking and VC.
> 
> Under such a system, an innovative individual is proactively encouraged culturally and financially to come up with fresh ideas. And these ideas (not neccesarily even world-leading some times compared to their potential competitors in the rest of the world, e.g. Facebook, or Microsoft ), could be more easily discovered,nurished, and well-financed immediately by either locally-based VC or universities, before being recommended, assisted and adopted by local industry leaders and eventually propagated throughout the rest of the world being the next gen gold standard by both the local world-class industries and universities, valued and supported in int’l capital market by the most powerful financial force – WallStreet.
> 
> China currently is no match for this "killer app", if its current financial sector ( particularly investment banking and VC), deep and systematic integration of local universities & industries, and its party-dominated (instead of private industrialists-dominated) large companies are not up to the same, or even better, standard of efficiency.
> 
> That’s why we see most of ground-breaking innovations which eventually lead the world next gen industrial standards come from the West, particularly the US.
> 
> This then leads to the popular myth that “Westerners can innovate, and the Chinese lack genes of innovation but just copy”. It is not gene, but more the aforementioned system behind the scene that makes or breaks, let alone the fact the many who are mainly responsible for so-called “westerners innovations” are in fact “the Chinese” who happen to live in the West.
> 
> So on the topic, even though Huawei and ZTE show that it can be done to some extent in one area (i.e. telecom), without deep and thorough re-structuring of Chinese party-owned large industries and universities to become more “Huawei-alike” at least, China (e.g. SMIC etc) is unlikely to match, let alone surpass, most other key industrial sector leaders of the US, such as what Intel and ARM do in semicon, in the foreseeable future I am afraid, simply because the US is bound to constantly generate the next “Steven Jobs” systematically, while the relatively inefficient Chinese system is bound to bury, or at least drag the legs of, the next “Chinese Steven Jobs” systematically .
> 
> In order to compete with the US on key tech, China must change.


Not sure if you ae aware, less than 2% of all businnesses in Canada are publicly traded companies. I'm assuming USA is similar .


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

China doesn't have to follow the US model to beat the US, since you can never beat them in their own game rules.

To worship the western political/economic system is a dangerous mindset.

And to try to link how the western products are overwhelming "better" with their political/economic model, regardless the fact that they have been started much earlier, it is a dangerous misleading opinion that intends to lead China into a dangerous path.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kyle Sun

Intel is declining.


----------



## Martian2

*TSMC, ARM announce first 16nm FinFET tapeout of big.LITTLE Cortex-A57 SoC | ExtremeTech*

There are four distinct stages in semiconductor production.

1. *Test wafer.* This is a proof-of-concept. It shows the underlying technology is capable of producing an advanced chip.

2. *Tape-out.* "Taping out refers to the initial design of the chip having been completed for creation of the masks that will be used to print the actual chips, although further tweaks are likely as test production is carried out."[1]

3. *Risk production.* "'Risk production' is used in the semiconductor industry to describe the first general availability of a new IC process, following the preceding test chip phase that manufacturers use to wring out a new technology."[2] In plain English, risk production refers to creating a few batches of wafers to determine yield and an opportunity to improve the process technology.

4. *Mass production.*

4a. *Initial mass production.* If there are serious problems with the process technology, yield per wafer can be as low as single digits to 30%.

A decent initial mass production yield is 50%.

4b. *Ramp up.* Mature mass production yield is 95%.[3] The time between initial mass production (with relatively low yield) and mature mass production after ramp up (with high yield per wafer) is typically one to two years.

References:

1. Apple and TSMC Reportedly Completing Designs for 20-nm A7 Chip With Early 2014 Availability - Mac Rumors
2. EDA vendors roll out advances for 20 nm design - DSP-FPGA.com
3. Report: Low yields force TSMC to revert to 8 inch wafers for Apple iPhone 6 fingerprint sensors
----------

6-core 16nm FinFET ARM Cortex-A57 chips spotted in the wild | SemiAccurate

"6-core 16nm FinFET ARM Cortex-A57 chips spotted in the wild
*MWC 2014: Not just one, a full wafer of them fresh from the oven*
Mar 3, 2014 by Charlie Demerjian

What do you get when you put a 6-core ARM A57 on TSMC’s 16nm FinFET process? A lot of pretty pictures and a really big bunch of test chips to play with too.

At MWC last week, SemiAccurate spotted a nice A57 wafer hidden away in the ARM booth. Not much was said about it other than 16nm, TSMC, and A57 cores all of which, “Taped-out February, 2014″. That means it is as fresh tasting as it is pretty.

If you look at the wafer below, it is pretty obvious that there are six cores on the die plus a bunch of other test structures. This is a test chip after all, and the purpose is to optimize the A57 core for the upcoming process, and given the time from tape-out, it is hot from the oven. This means the work on the process is still ongoing and likely far from done.






[My personal comment to explain a physical phenomenon: The different structures on the chip act as a diffraction grating, because the geometry is smaller than the wavelength of visible light. Hence, the spectrum of colors.]

*Pretty, shiny FinFETs make big cores from small transistors*

Why would you do something as complex as a multi-core A57 SoC that will never actually be a product? Remember ARM’s PoP IP? It takes a lot of work to get to the point of having an almost turnkey solution for licensees, and if a foundry does it right, it is a serious competitive advantage for them. In short this kind of thing is the homework that makes a licensee’s life easier. For the rest of us we get pretty pictures and SoCs with new cores faster. Hard to argue that one."

----------

TSMC, ARM announce first 16nm FinFET tapeout of big.LITTLE Cortex-A57 SoC | ExtremeTech

"TSMC, ARM announce first 16nm FinFET tapeout of big.LITTLE Cortex-A57 SoC
By Joel Hruska on February 25, 2014 at 11:45 am

*TSMC and ARM have announced a further milestone on the road towards 16nm FinFET production, with the first successful tapeout of an asynchronous big.LITTLE SoC that pairs four Cortex-A53 cores with two Cortex-A57s. This follows the two company’s joint collaboration on a single Cortex-A57 core 10 months ago, and means that 16nm FinFET designs are moving towards fruition* — though full production is still a little ways down the road.

For ARM, advancing an asynchronous big.LITTLE chip is a critical part of its strategy to drive adoption of its power reduction technology. The first generation big.LITTLE devices are all synchronous, meaning that companies like Samsung implemented four small cores alongside four large ones (typically a Cortex-A7/Cortex-A15 pairing). This made it easier to switch between operating modes — the operating system never saw more than four cores at any time, so it couldn’t become confused about which processors to run on which CPUs. A 4:2 pairing makes more sense from an optimization perspective where manufacturers may only want two cores for occasional burst activity and heavy lifting, but it requires more tuning on the OS front.
*
According to ARM, this new SoC more closely resembles the kind of test chip that a customer might actually build in a shipping product — though it’s still a test chip and not a commercial design.* (article continues)"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## antonius123

Speeder 2 said:


> My 2 cents, not an expert on semicon though:
> 
> Simply due to population size, Samsung of S Korea just can’t compete with the leading firms from the US, China, the EU and Japan in the long run.



I doesnt need population size of the origin country if the company has strong global brand.

If Samsung can keep their lead in technology, price and reputation, they still can lure clients to use their fab.


----------



## bolo

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> China doesn't have to follow the US model to beat the US, since *you can never beat them in their own game rules*.
> 
> To worship the western political/economic system is a dangerous mindset.
> 
> And to try to link how the western products are overwhelming "better" with their political/economic model, regardless the fact that they have been started much earlier, it is a dangerous misleading opinion that intends to lead China into a dangerous path.


 
Very true. Someone who invented the game will make and change rules to favour them.


----------



## tranquilium

antonius123 said:


> I doesnt need population size of the origin country if the company has strong global brand.
> 
> If Samsung can keep their lead in technology, price and reputation, they still can lure clients to use their fab.



No, what Speeder 2 said is true. Population size does matter a lot.
First of all, regardless of the place, a company is primarily made up of local residents. With a larger population (and appropriate education) there are simply more people that can be hired to work at certain local.
Second, the domestic market gives very important home field advantage. Not only you are not going to worry about things like custom fees and other taxes to bump up the cost, you also have various policies to assist you against foreign competitors. With a large enough domestic market, the company gain enough of a competitive edge that it can stand against stronger competitors.
Third, with a large enough population, the country can also have enough support and associated industry for the company. For example, a chip producer must work with a number of associated firm, such as silicon refineries, phone makers, universities for researches, etc. If all these industries are located in the same country, share the same culture and language, then it will be significantly easier for them to do business with each other and reduce the transaction cost, thus making the company more competitive.
This is just competition in normal time. There are also additional factors. For example, political pressure and trade barrier from foreign silicon refineries may jack up the production cost. Or increase trade barrier may cause the chip to lose competitiveness in foreign market. Or even wars may disrupt the supply and demand chain.

So overall, the population, especially a population with high education and living standard will help a company tremendously. While it is true that population doesn't make you automatically better, when we are talking about top level competition, every little bit of edge helps.


----------



## antonius123

tranquilium said:


> No, what Antonius123 said is true. Population size does matter a lot.
> First of all, regardless of the place, a company is primarily made up of local residents. With a larger population (and appropriate education) there are simply more people that can be hired to work at certain local.
> Second, the domestic market gives very important home field advantage. Not only you are not going to worry about things like custom fees and other taxes to bump up the cost, you also have various policies to assist you against foreign competitors. With a large enough domestic market, the company gain enough of a competitive edge that it can stand against stronger competitors.
> Third, with a large enough population, the country can also have enough support and associated industry for the company. For example, a chip producer must work with a number of associated firm, such as silicon refineries, phone makers, universities for researches, etc. If all these industries are located in the same country, share the same culture and language, then it will be significantly easier for them to do business with each other and reduce the transaction cost, thus making the company more competitive.
> This is just competition in normal time. There are also additional factors. For example, political pressure and trade barrier from foreign silicon refineries may jack up the production cost. Or increase trade barrier may cause the chip to lose competitiveness in foreign market. Or even wars may disrupt the supply and demand chain.
> 
> So overall, the population, especially a population with high education and living standard will help a company tremendously. While it is true that population doesn't make you automatically better, when we are talking about top level competition, every little bit of edge helps.



Access to those local resident/population (pool of worker), associated industry (silicon refineries, phone makers, universities researchers etc), handling trade barrier can be settled by global giant company like Samsung or TSMC by establishing their factories in that country (China).

Look at how Samsung and TSMC from small country (Korea, Taiwan) can keep their leadership againts competitor from China, Japan, even US. They are seek by Chip designers because of technology and reputation that they have with competitive price.


----------



## tranquilium

antonius123 said:


> Access to those local resident/population (pool of worker), associated industry (silicon refineries, phone makers, universities researchers etc), handling trade barrier can be settled by global giant company like Samsung or TSMC by establishing their factories in that country (China).
> Look at how Samsung and TSMC from small country (Korea, Taiwan) can keep their leadership againts competitor from China, Japan, even US. They are seek by Chip designers because of technology and reputation that they have with competitive price.



For short terms, maybe, for long terms it is another story entirely. This can be observed the rise and decline in Taiwan's software and semiconductor industry in the past two decade.


----------



## antonius123

tranquilium said:


> For short terms, maybe, for long terms it is another story entirely. This can be observed the rise and decline in Taiwan's software and semiconductor industry in the past two decade.




If Samsung or TSMC can be leader globally now including in China market, there is no reason that they wont be able in the future as long as they can maintain their technology lead, brand image, and efficient production.

Rise and decline of business is a dynamic of a business. If company cannot anticipate and adapt the business environment (market trend, technology progress, competition) then they should be prepared to loose market share even go to bankruptcy. Sanyo, Toshiba, Sony, Kodak are some example.

China huge market could be good for her own companies, but also could be good for foreign company. Car manufacturing is one example. See how foreign car industry take advantage of chinese market more than domestic car producer, because the foreign car mfg has strong brand reputation, better technology, and supply chain.


----------



## shuttler

antonius123 said:


> If Samsung or TSMC can be leader globally now including in China market, there is no reason that they wont be able in the future as long as they can maintain their technology lead, brand image, and efficient production.
> 
> Rise and decline of business is a dynamic of a business. If company cannot anticipate and adapt the business environment (market trend, technology progress, competition) then they should be prepared to loose market share even go to bankruptcy. Sanyo, Toshiba, Sony, Kodak are some example.
> 
> China huge market could be good for her own companies, but also could be good for foreign company. Car manufacturing is one example. See how foreign car industry take advantage of chinese market more than domestic car producer, because the foreign car mfg has strong brand reputation, better technology, and supply chain.



The basic pillars of a successful products are the 3 or 4 Ps of marketing:
Product
Promotion
Price
and
Place

The conventional wisdom of marketing for most products is to start off growing from within then develop overseas for expansion due to obvious reasons. So the larger the no of consumers the better

To help business to be success locally, a sizeable mass of people who can afford to buy your products is a always a plus. Our semi-conductor companies have struck the proper cord to flourish in China because:
1. the products fit into the growing and affordable handset and computer markets
2. Price - obvious reasons
3. Place - obvious reasons
4. Promotion for semi conductors is different from most consumer products. The functionality of the products is the key

Samsung also started off its business in S Korean. Since its the population of S korea is relatively small so it needs overseas expansion for sustainable growth

In the handset market, China brands still can hold on to its market shares and they are gaining prominence overseas because all the Ps are there

As for China made cars, they are facing very hard times to compete with foreign brands at the moment because the most important factor - product quality lags behind Chinese consumers' growing critical demands which are in tandem with their increasing personal wealth and purchasing power

Car making asks for more complicated technology than making mobile handsets

In this regard, there is still a lot of rooms for us to improve and catch up with foreign brands

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Some argue that *People* and *Purpose* are also factors so expanding to 6 Ps of Marketing Mix

I think there is one more P to add to the 4 or 5 above:

*Politics*

Examples: Huawei, HQ9, JF-17, iranian oil, currencies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

My comment on BusinessWeek.

Taiwan's Protests Point to a Deeper Crisis | BusinessWeek






----------

Business is booming at Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company (TSMC). They are fully booked for the next six months.

TSMC capacity booked to the end of 3Q14 | DigiTimes


----------



## rott

shuttler said:


> The basic pillars of a successful products are the 3 or 4 Ps of marketing:
> Product
> Promotion
> Price
> and
> Place
> 
> The conventional wisdom of marketing for most products is to start off growing from within then develop overseas for expansion due to obvious reasons. So the larger the no of consumers the better
> 
> To help business to be success locally, a sizeable mass of people who can afford to buy your products is a always a plus. Our semi-conductor companies have struck the proper cord to flourish in China because:
> 1. the products fit into the growing and affordable handset and computer markets
> 2. Price - obvious reasons
> 3. Place - obvious reasons
> 4. Promotion for semi conductors is different from most consumer products. The functionality of the products is the key
> 
> Samsung also started off its business in S Korean. Since its the population of S korea is relatively small so it needs overseas expansion for sustainable growth
> 
> In the handset market, China brands still can hold on to its market shares and they are gaining prominence overseas because all the Ps are there
> 
> As for China made cars, they are facing very hard times to compete with foreign brands at the moment because the most important factor - product quality lags behind Chinese consumers' growing critical demands which are in tandem with their increasing personal wealth and purchasing power
> 
> Car making asks for more complicated technology than making mobile handsets
> 
> In this regard, there is still a lot of rooms for us to improve and catch up with foreign brands


haha....I think the Companies in China should hire you


----------



## bolo

shuttler said:


> The basic pillars of a successful products are the 3 or 4 Ps of marketing:
> Product
> Promotion
> Price
> and
> Place
> 
> The conventional wisdom of marketing for most products is to start off growing from within then develop overseas for expansion due to obvious reasons. So the larger the no of consumers the better
> 
> To help business to be success locally, a sizeable mass of people who can afford to buy your products is a always a plus. Our semi-conductor companies have struck the proper cord to flourish in China because:
> 1. the products fit into the growing and affordable handset and computer markets
> 2. Price - obvious reasons
> 3. Place - obvious reasons
> 4. Promotion for semi conductors is different from most consumer products. The functionality of the products is the key
> 
> Samsung also started off its business in S Korean. Since its the population of S korea is relatively small so it needs overseas expansion for sustainable growth
> 
> In the handset market, China brands still can hold on to its market shares and they are gaining prominence overseas because all the Ps are there
> 
> As for China made cars, they are facing very hard times to compete with foreign brands at the moment because the most important factor - product quality lags behind Chinese consumers' growing critical demands which are in tandem with their increasing personal wealth and purchasing power
> 
> Car making asks for more complicated technology than making mobile handsets
> 
> In this regard, there is still a lot of rooms for us to improve and catch up with foreign brands


 
But in India, the 4 'P"s have a different meaning

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aegis DDG

bolo said:


> But in India, the 4 'P"s have a different meaning


----------



## Martian2

*Staring down the TSMC semiconductor gun barrel*

Why is IBM (the leader of the Common Platform Alliance) trying to sell its fabs in New York?[1]
Why is Global Foundries trying to sell its business via an IPO in 2015?[2]
Why is Samsung desperate to "Kill Taiwan" (ie. "Kill TSMC")?[3]

The answer is the same for all three questions. TSMC has 50% of the global foundry business[4] (ie. they own leading-edge process technology and manufacture the chips) and it is growing at double-digits.[5]

The reason for TSMC's relentless and astonishing growth is technology leadership in ARM-based RISC (reduced instruction set computing) chips.

TSMC looks unbeatable for years to come. Here's why.

*2011* (4th quarter) TSMC mass produces 28nm logic chips and ships to customers.[6]
*2014* (1st quarter) TSMC announces mass production of 20nm logic chips.[7]
*2015* (early 2015) TSMC announces commencement mass production date for 16nm FINFET logic chips.[8]

eInfochips launches design services for 16nm silicon chips - Financial Express
"A recent TSMC report suggests that 16nm FinFET technology will achieve 55 percent power reduction and 35 percent higher speed as compared to the standard 28nm HK/MG planar process."

[Additional technological improvements]
*2014* (end 2014) TSMC announces 16nm FINFET+ with performance enhancement and/or lower power supply requirement[8]
*2015-2016* TSMC announces 16nm FINFET Turbo with improved performance enhancement and/or improved lower power supply requirement[8]

*2015* (4th quarter) TSMC announces risk production date for 10nm logic chips.[9]

The only company in the world that can match TSMC technology is Intel. However, Intel process technology is specialized for CISC logic chips. It takes two to three years to customize a design for Intel process technology.[10] Also, Intel has stated it has no intention of competing against TSMC on price.[11]

In conclusion, TSMC's revenue and profit will continue to scale with the growth in the mobile market. TSMC looks unbeatable for the next five years. As an example, TSMC's 28nm debuted in 2011. After three years, TSMC continues to dominate the 28nm market.[12]







----------

References:

1. IBM Is Looking Forward to Sell Semiconductor Fabs - X-bit labs
2. Globalfoundries eyes IPO as ATIC sets expectations | EE Times
3. Samsung wants to kill Taiwan - Targets Hon Hai, TSMC | TechEye
4. TSMC eyes 50% global market share - Taipei Times (Wed, Mar 26, 2014)






5. TSMC 1Q14 sales beat guidance | DigiTimes
"TSMC 1Q14 sales beat guidance
Steve Shen, DIGITIMES, Taipei [Thursday 10 April 2014]

Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company (TSMC) has announced consolidated revenues of NT$49.96 billion (US$1.66 billion) for March, up 6.7% sequentially and *13.2% on year.*"

6. TSMC 28nm Technology in Volume Production
"Hsinchu, Taiwan – October 24, 2011 –*TSMC* (TWSE: 2330, NYSE: TSM) *today announced that its 28nm process is in volume production and production wafers have been shipped to customers.* TSMC leads the foundry segment to achieve volume production at 28nm node."

7. TSMC Begins Volume Production of Chips Using 20nm Process Technology - X-bit labs
8. TSMC Fighting for Apple's 16nm A9 Processor Business - Patently Apple
9. Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company Limited
10. Electronics Weekly News | General | Intel's 14nm for mobile delayed till 2015
"Intel’s 14nm for mobile delayed till 2015
David Manners
13th February 2014
...
Intel’s 14nm delay must be worrying Altera which had been promised access to the process this year."

11. TSMC: Intel’s Threat In Foundry Business Is Overstated, Says Citi - Emerging Markets Daily - Barrons.com
"Jan 15, 2014 - *Intel's CEO said the company won't compete on price with lower cost chipmakers such as TSMC.* When Intel's factory capacity is opened to ..."

12. TSMC capacity booked to the end of 3Q14 | DigiTimes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bolo

Martian2 said:


> *Staring down the TSMC semiconductor gun barrel*
> 
> Why is IBM (the leader of the Common Platform Alliance) trying to sell its fabs in New York?[1]
> Why is Global Foundries trying to sell its business via an IPO in 2015?[2]
> Why is Samsung desperate to "Kill Taiwan" (ie. "Kill TSMC")?[3]
> 
> The answer is the same for all three questions. TSMC has 50% of the global foundry business[4] (ie. they own leading-edge process technology and manufacture the chips) and it is growing at double-digits.[5]
> 
> The reason for TSMC's relentless and astonishing growth is technology leadership in ARM-based RISC (reduced instruction set computing) chips.
> 
> TSMC looks unbeatable for years to come. Here's why.
> 
> *2011* (4th quarter) TSMC mass produces 28nm logic chips and ships to customers.[6]
> *2014* (1st quarter) TSMC announces mass production of 20nm logic chips.[7]
> *2015* (early 2015) TSMC announces commencement mass production date for 16nm FINFET logic chips.[8]
> 
> eInfochips launches design services for 16nm silicon chips - Financial Express
> "A recent TSMC report suggests that 16nm FinFET technology will achieve 55 percent power reduction and 35 percent higher speed as compared to the standard 28nm HK/MG planar process."
> 
> [Additional technological improvements]
> *2014* (end 2014) TSMC announces 16nm FINFET+ with performance enhancement and/or lower power supply requirement[8]
> *2015-2016* TSMC announces 16nm FINFET Turbo with improved performance enhancement and/or improved lower power supply requirement[8]
> 
> *2015* (4th quarter) TSMC announces risk production date for 10nm logic chips.[9]
> 
> The only company in the world that can match TSMC technology is Intel. However, Intel process technology is specialized for CISC logic chips. It takes two to three years to customize a design for Intel process technology.[10] Also, Intel has stated it has no intention of competing against TSMC on price.[11]
> 
> In conclusion, TSMC's revenue and profit will continue to scale with the growth in the mobile market. TSMC looks unbeatable for the next five years. As an example, TSMC's 28nm debuted in 2011. After three years, TSMC continues to dominate the 28nm market.[12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------
> 
> References:
> 
> 1. IBM Is Looking Forward to Sell Semiconductor Fabs - X-bit labs
> 2. Globalfoundries eyes IPO as ATIC sets expectations | EE Times
> 3. Samsung wants to kill Taiwan - Targets Hon Hai, TSMC | TechEye
> 4. TSMC eyes 50% global market share - Taipei Times (Wed, Mar 26, 2014)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. TSMC 1Q14 sales beat guidance | DigiTimes
> "TSMC 1Q14 sales beat guidance
> Steve Shen, DIGITIMES, Taipei [Thursday 10 April 2014]
> 
> Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company (TSMC) has announced consolidated revenues of NT$49.96 billion (US$1.66 billion) for March, up 6.7% sequentially and *13.2% on year.*"
> 
> 6. TSMC 28nm Technology in Volume Production
> "Hsinchu, Taiwan – October 24, 2011 –*TSMC* (TWSE: 2330, NYSE: TSM) *today announced that its 28nm process is in volume production and production wafers have been shipped to customers.* TSMC leads the foundry segment to achieve volume production at 28nm node."
> 
> 7. TSMC Begins Volume Production of Chips Using 20nm Process Technology - X-bit labs
> 8. TSMC Fighting for Apple's 16nm A9 Processor Business - Patently Apple
> 9. Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company Limited
> 10. Electronics Weekly News | General | Intel's 14nm for mobile delayed till 2015
> "Intel’s 14nm for mobile delayed till 2015
> David Manners
> 13th February 2014
> ...
> Intel’s 14nm delay must be worrying Altera which had been promised access to the process this year."
> 
> 11. TSMC: Intel’s Threat In Foundry Business Is Overstated, Says Citi - Emerging Markets Daily - Barrons.com
> "Jan 15, 2014 - *Intel's CEO said the company won't compete on price with lower cost chipmakers such as TSMC.* When Intel's factory capacity is opened to ..."
> 
> 12. TSMC capacity booked to the end of 3Q14 | DigiTimes


 CAn you clarify what you mean by Samsung trying to kill Taiwan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

bolo said:


> CAn you clarify what you mean by Samsung trying to kill Taiwan?




*Taiwan's TSMC is crushing Samsung in logic chip manufacturing*






Take a look at the Samsung technology roadmap. It looks like Samsung is about two years behind TSMC at 20nm. TSMC started 20nm commercial mass production in January 2014. According to Samsung's chart, Samsung's tape-out at 20nm won't occur until the end of 2014. It's unlikely to be a milestone for Samsung 20nm commercial mass production, because Samsung would have already crowed about a prior tape-out for a commercial logic chip.

Also, let's not forget that Samsung could be optimistic in their projection of a tape-out for a commercial logic chip at 20nm by the end of 2014. People have asked for a specific date and Samsung is noncommittal.

Samsung is a member (ie. IBM licensee) of the Common Platform Alliance. Since IBM is switching from gate-first to gate-last technology at 20nm for the first time, it is quite possible that IBM will experience the same technological problems that plagued TSMC at 28nm (when TSMC made the switch to gate-last). For trivia, Intel made the switch to gate-last at 45nm.

Samsung's goal of "killing Taiwan/TSMC" is due to its inability to breathe in the foundry business. Apple is moving to TSMC and Samsung will have a miniscule residual foundry revenue.


----------



## Martian2

A Turkish guy is trolling the Chinese Economy and News thread. Thus, I have put the following news item in here due to the tangential relationship to IBM.

I'll revert to discussing Intel, Samsung, Global Foundries, MediaTek, and Qualcomm in the next few days.

----------

*Taiwanese beats 20,000 students to win IBM's Master of the Mainframe World Championship*

Taiwan Today

"News Ticker
Publication Date： 04/10/2014
Source： Taiwan Today





(Courtesy of IBM)

*Taiwan students turned in top performances at the IBM Master the Mainframe World Championship April 8 in New York. Shih Yong-siang from National Taiwan University’s Graduate Institute of Computer Science and Information Engineering took top honors*, while Jhang Jia-sian from the Graduate Institute of Computer Science and Information Engineering at National Central University in Taoyuan County, northern Taiwan, finished 28th among 43 contestants from 22 nations. Open to international college and high school contestants for the first time this year, the one-month championship running March 10 - April 8 saw around 20,000 competitors go head to head."

----------

IBM developing next generation of mainframe professionals | ComputerWeekly

"IBM developing next generation of mainframe professionals
Kayleigh Bateman
Thursday 10 April 2014 10:30

IBM has announced three Massive Open Online Courses (MOOCs) in a bid to develop the next generation of mainframe professionals.

IBM’s MOOCs are being provided free, through partnerships with Syracuse University, Marist College and the Linux Foundation.





Nmedia - Fotolia

The announcement was made at the supplier’s Mainframe50 event in New York this week, held to mark IBM’s 50th anniversary of the mainframe. Some 500 people from 38 countries gathered for the anniversary celebration.

Steve Mills, senior vice-president, sales and distribution at IBM, said: “It’s been 50 years for the mainframe, but we’re really at the beginning of how the technology will continue to change our lives. The mainframe is the workhorse of businesses around the world.”

Mainframe skills development

During the event, Pat Toole, general manager, IBM System z at IBM, said: “There is a skills challenge in our industry – in attracting young people to understand and add value to those in businesses [and] skilling up those already in the workforce.”

*The event also showcased the winners of IBM's Master of the Mainframe World Championship 2014, in which 20,000 students participated across 38 countries.*

The students work remotely, receiving training from IBM zEnterprise instructors on how the platform supports cloud, big data and analytics, mobile and security initiatives. Competitors are then tasked to build a business application on the mainframe.

*The 2014 championship winner was Yong-Siang Shih from National Taiwan University.*

Master of the Mainframe 2012 winner Dontrell Harris was present to reveal how he is now a mainframe capacity and performance analyst at Metlife.

“Taking part in the competition has helped me achieved a lot of things and has really changed my life,” he said.

In addition, seven years ago IBM launched its IBM Academic Initiative, which develops enterprise computing skills to aid students in having exposure to IT job opportunities and careers in the sector.

Since its launch, IBM has worked with more than 180,000 students at over 1,000 schools in 70 countries."


----------



## senheiser

its funny how stupid americans and other westerners are. They heavily invested in taiwanese IT industry in the begging years and so did they in hongkongs capital centers and macaus gambling industry.

Now macao and hongkong belong to china and soon taiwan will follow. In a sense these independent territories give china a huge advantage in tricking foreign capital in thinking they arent invest in communist china while the territories bring the money back to the main land investing there.

I think this is one of the reasons why china was and is still growing more than other developing countries.


----------



## Martian2

senheiser said:


> its funny how stupid americans and other westerners are. They heavily invested in taiwanese IT industry in the begging years and so did they in hongkongs capital centers and macaus gambling industry.
> 
> Now macao and hongkong belong to china and soon taiwan will follow. In a sense these independent territories give china a huge advantage in tricking foreign capital in thinking they arent invest in communist china while the territories bring the money back to the main land investing there.
> 
> I think this is one of the reasons why china was and is still growing more than other developing countries.




Actually, that's not what happened.

Taiwan was an assembly subcontractor for the United States and Japan. However, Taiwan was different from all of the other countries (e.g. Malaysia, Thailand, Philippines, Indonesia, etc.) and invented their own improvements.

With continuous indigenous Taiwanese patents on PCs and notebook computers, the entire hardware industry migrated to Taiwan. There's an interview where a Silicon Valley engineer said the rise of the Taiwanese computer industry was a complete shock. He said the design work was supposed to remain in Silicon Valley and the low-value-added assembly was to be performed in Asia.

The original plan was to use Taiwanese for cheap assembly. Taiwan was never meant to become an innovator and competitor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

My comment on Bloomberg.

Samsung, Globalfoundries Team Up in Challenge to TSMC - Bloomberg


----------



## tonyget

http://www.pwc.com/en_GX/gx/technol...ductor-industry/assets/china-semicon-2013.pdf
*China’s impact on the semiconductor industry*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tonyget



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tonyget



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tonyget



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tonyget



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

I didn't have the time to make it past the first third of the report, but it was a good read. Thank you for providing it. The details about the IC consumption/design gap and "dislocated purchasing" were also telling, as far as it related back to our previous discussions about IP protections. Should be interesting to see how this develops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tonyget

LeveragedBuyout said:


> I didn't have the time to make it past the first third of the report, but it was a good read. Thank you for providing it. The details about the IC consumption/design gap and "dislocated purchasing" were also telling, as far as it related back to our previous discussions about IP protections. Should be interesting to see how this develops.



IC is China's single largest commodity in terms of import quota, even suppress those of oil. This overwhelmingly dependence on overseas supplies has concerned the gov, the development of IC is a top priority as the gov will carry out a series of policies to support the industries.


As you can see the gov is gonna throw tons of money in it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeveragedBuyout

tonyget said:


> IC is China's single largest commodity in terms of import quota, even suppress those of oil. This overwhelmingly dependence on overseas supplies has concerned the gov, the development of IC is a top priority as the gov will carry out a series of policies to support the industries.
> 
> 
> As you can see the gov is gonna throw tons of money in it




That's a lot of money, so it's clear they're serious. What's less clear is whether this is a good way to spend the money, given the dominance of the foreign semiconductor companies, the fact that many of the importers into China are subsidiaries of foreign manufacturers (and thus likely to continue to favor foreign semiconductor companies), and the length of time it will take to build a critical mass in this sector (likely at least a decade, if not two). These moves will further discourage foreign companies from conducting R&D in China for fear that the IP will be stolen and handed over to state-sponsored competitors. Oh well.

China would probably be better served by investing in green field areas of research, like nanotechnology, life sciences, and cybersecurity. However, given China's mercantilist nature and paranoia about foreign companies, it seems inevitable that China will try to seek autarky in all sectors, no matter how inefficient that is (it failed in the USSR, it failed in North Korea, and it will fail in China if China tries it).

That said, as a consumer, I welcome the increased competition and the potential pricing benefits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

LeveragedBuyout said:


> That's a lot of money, so it's clear they're serious. What's less clear is whether this is a good way to spend the money, given the dominance of the foreign semiconductor companies, the fact that many of the importers into China are subsidiaries of foreign manufacturers (and thus likely to continue to favor foreign semiconductor companies), and the length of time it will take to build a critical mass in this sector (likely at least a decade, if not two). These moves will further discourage foreign companies from conducting R&D in China for fear that the IP will be stolen and handed over to state-sponsored competitors. Oh well.
> 
> China would probably be better served by investing in green field areas of research, like nanotechnology, life sciences, and cybersecurity. However, given China's mercantilist nature and paranoia about foreign companies, it seems inevitable that China will try to seek autarky in all sectors, no matter how inefficient that is (it failed in the USSR, it failed in North Korea, and it will fail in China if China tries it).
> 
> That said, as a consumer, I welcome the increased competition and the potential pricing benefits.



The number 1, 2, 3 etc. application of nanotechnology is in semiconductors. It is absolutely impossible to conduct nanotechnology research without semiconductor processing and characterization equipment. Nanotechnology applications such as photovoltaics, power transmission, memory, etc. all deal with semiconductor materials. The non-IT related part of nanotechnology (i.e. sensors, power, light emission or transmission, basically stuff unrelated to shuffling electrons as 1's and 0's) is the OSD part of the semiconductor market; the IT part is everything else. Non-semiconductor applications of nanotechnology are a very small market. A possible breakthrough is the replacement of Si as the gated conduction material in transistors with a low dimensional crystal like MoS2 or graphene. However, that is still a semiconductor application, even though the papers are all published as "nanotechnology".

This is why I am confident of catchup in the semiconductor industry - Chinese universities and institutes publish a vast amount of papers on nanotechnology, every province has at least 1 research level foundry and the country has the 5th largest commercial foundry in the world at SMIC. Once you have the hardware (the foundry), the software (the papers and the scientific momentum) and the people, catchup or even finding a technological breakthrough, even for niche applications, is very likely. Even if there is no catchup commercially, there will be a vast storage of intellectual property and experience at national labs, universities and partnered foundries, which allows for a quick industry buildup and the creation of competitors in case of any supply disruptions.

The main problem is, of course, the great wall of patents protecting certain chip architectures, making catchup in the materials, foundry and test/assembly fields much more likely than in design. However, even in design, Huawei has already begun to move all chip development in-house and other companies such as Lenovo and ZTE are likely to follow; this is all in addition to independent chip designers like.

Life sciences is even more dominated by the West than semiconductors, and since it supplies consumers directly, there is absolutely zero chance of catchup even with a major technological breakthrough due to media. In fact, semiconductors are the #1 potential field for catchup, especially foundry services and assembly/test, simply by volume of research papers coming out of China vs. the volume of research papers in life sciences. No technological breakthrough is required, merely parity.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beidou2020

FairAndUnbiased said:


> The number 1, 2, 3 etc. application of nanotechnology is in semiconductors. It is absolutely impossible to conduct nanotechnology research without semiconductor processing and characterization equipment. Nanotechnology applications such as photovoltaics, power transmission, memory, etc. all deal with semiconductor materials. The non-IT related part of nanotechnology (i.e. sensors, power, light emission or transmission, basically stuff unrelated to shuffling electrons as 1's and 0's) is the OSD part of the semiconductor market; the IT part is everything else. Non-semiconductor applications of nanotechnology are a very small market. A possible breakthrough is the replacement of Si as the gated conduction material in transistors with a low dimensional crystal like MoS2 or graphene. However, that is still a semiconductor application, even though the papers are all published as "nanotechnology".
> 
> This is why I am confident of catchup in the semiconductor industry - Chinese universities and institutes publish a vast amount of papers on nanotechnology, every province has at least 1 research level foundry and the country has the 5th largest commercial foundry in the world at SMIC. Once you have the hardware (the foundry), the software (the papers and the scientific momentum) and the people, catchup or even finding a technological breakthrough, even for niche applications, is very likely. Even if there is no catchup commercially, there will be a vast storage of intellectual property and experience at national labs, universities and partnered foundries, which allows for a quick industry buildup and the creation of competitors in case of any supply disruptions.
> 
> The main problem is, of course, the great wall of patents protecting certain chip architectures, making catchup in the materials, foundry and test/assembly fields much more likely than in design. However, even in design, Huawei has already begun to move all chip development in-house and other companies such as Lenovo and ZTE are likely to follow; this is all in addition to independent chip designers like.
> 
> Life sciences is even more dominated by the West than semiconductors, and since it supplies consumers directly, there is absolutely zero chance of catchup even with a major technological breakthrough due to media. In fact, semiconductors are the #1 potential field for catchup, especially foundry services and assembly/test, simply by volume of research papers coming out of China vs. the volume of research papers in life sciences. No technological breakthrough is required, merely parity.



Nice post.

Why do you say there is zero chance of catchup in life sciences due to media?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Beidou2020 said:


> Nice post.
> 
> Why do you say there is zero chance of catchup in life sciences due to media?



"Do you really want to risk your children's health with low quality Chinese products?"

All you need to know.

Also there is no patent momentum, less papers are being published, etc. The exceptions are life sciences research outsourcing sector and bioinformatics, but that's because they don't deal directly with mass consumers and they aren't traditional life sciences that focuses on product development.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raphael

This is a very interesting topic, but OP, I wish you linked to an album or something, because it's almost impossible to load all the images, even on my fast university connection, and it means that the page scrolls endlessly and I lose my place.



LeveragedBuyout said:


> That's a lot of money, so it's clear they're serious. What's less clear is whether this is a good way to spend the money, given the dominance of the foreign semiconductor companies, the fact that many of the importers into China are subsidiaries of foreign manufacturers (and thus likely to continue to favor foreign semiconductor companies), and the length of time it will take to build a critical mass in this sector (likely at least a decade, if not two). These moves will further discourage foreign companies from conducting R&D in China for fear that the IP will be stolen and handed over to state-sponsored competitors. Oh well.
> 
> China would probably be better served by investing in green field areas of research, like nanotechnology, life sciences, and cybersecurity. However, given China's mercantilist nature and paranoia about foreign companies, it seems inevitable that China will try to seek autarky in all sectors, no matter how inefficient that is (it failed in the USSR, it failed in North Korea, and it will fail in China if China tries it).
> 
> That said, as a consumer, I welcome the increased competition and the potential pricing benefits.



We are not striving for "autarky in all sectors", but only in a few key sectors like energy, infrastructure, telecommunications, natural resources, high-technology (esp. with military application) - the kinds of industries that most governments around the world play a very heavy role in, yours included. Others are left to the market to decide.

For example, the luxury fashion and accessories market is dominated by high-end European and American firms (e.g. LMVH, Hermes, Chanel, Ralph Lauren, etc.) That's not to say domestic Chinese firms don't make these things (some are in fact very high quality), but they simply haven't been able to market and push their products effectively. And it's up to them to do so.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tonyget

Raphael said:


> This is a very interesting topic, but OP, I wish you linked to an album or something, because it's almost impossible to load all the images, even on my fast university connection, and it means that the page scrolls endlessly and I lose my place.




There is a PDF link in my post


----------



## zeronet

Raphael said:


> This is a very interesting topic, but OP, I wish you linked to an album or something, because it's almost impossible to load all the images, even on my fast university connection, and it means that the page scrolls endlessly and I lose my place
> 
> For example, the luxury fashion and accessories market is dominated by high-end European and American firms (e.g. LMVH, Hermes, Chanel, Ralph Lauren, etc.) That's not to say domestic Chinese firms don't make these things (some are in fact very high quality), but they simply haven't been able to market and push their products effectively. And it's up to them to do so.



you may not know most of those so called "high-end" brands are made in china, by Chinese outsource firms. the chinese firms currenly don't know how to trumpet their products for a stunning price, but they are fully capable to produce them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zeronet

FairAndUnbiased said:


> "Do you really want to risk your children's health with low quality Chinese products?"
> 
> All you need to know.
> 
> Also there is no patent momentum, less papers are being published, etc. The exceptions are life sciences research outsourcing sector and bioinformatics, but that's because they don't deal directly with mass consumers and they aren't traditional life sciences that focuses on product development.



I basically agree with you that it is harder for the life science industry or more specifically medicine industry to catch up, but "zero chance" is an over underestimation. China now produces most of the basic elements of most commonly used medicine like penicillin, aspirin, and many others. That means their production fits the world's big-name companies' requirements. Moreover, there are many traditional Chinese medicine firms whose products only sold to chinese around the world, and only those 1.3 billion customer base alone can give the firms a good life. So the customer base may be the last issue they should consider as long as they have proven products.

Chinese law prohibits copying the medicine patents, although the patents are known to everybody. This is totally different from what Indians do, they pirate western companies' patents with only minor changes on the production procedures, and sell them to the world. Now American bans the imports of many low price low quality pirated medicine from India. 

The real difficulties for Chinese firms come in the lack of funds that can sustain the R&D on new products, which easily goes to billions USD for a single product in west standard. But still there are lot of start-ups in China now working new medicine R&D.

Another issue that makes chinese government not dumping tons of money into medicine R&D is that there is no such problem like "medicine sanction" on china by the west, even if someday the west are crazy to do so, the chinese can withdraw those products' patent protection and all firms can produce them from the next day on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

zeronet said:


> I basically agree with you that it is harder for the life science industry or more specifically medicine industry to catch up, but "zero chance" is an over underestimation. China now produces most of the basic elements of most commonly used medicine like penicillin, aspirin, and many others. That means their production fits the world's big-name companies' requirements. Moreover, there are many traditional Chinese medicine firms whose products only sold to chinese around the world, and only those 1.3 billion customer base alone can give the firms a good life. So the customer base may be the last issue they should consider as long as they have proven products.
> 
> Chinese law prohibits copying the medicine patents, although the patents are known to everybody. This is totally different from what Indians do, they pirate western companies' patents with only minor changes on the production procedures, and sell them to the world. Now American bans the imports of many low price low quality pirated medicine from India.
> 
> The real difficulties for Chinese firms come in the lack of funds that can sustain the R&D on new products, which easily goes to billions USD for a single product in west standard. But still there are lot of start-ups in China now working new medicine R&D.
> 
> Another issue that makes chinese government not dumping tons of money into medicine R&D is that there is no such problem like "medicine sanction" on china by the west, even if someday the west are crazy to do so, the chinese can withdraw those products' patent protection and all firms can produce them from the next day on.



The active pharmaceutical ingredients in basic medicine has always been producable and has been producable since the 50's. Penicillin and asprin are the easiest; in fact some very sophisticated APIs have been produced. However that is not the point; a medicine is not just the API but rather an entire supply chain ranging from formulation/production/QA (the engineering side) to legal and advertisement. Did you know that Western companies have already tried patenting traditional Chinese medicines?


----------



## Jlaw

zeronet said:


> you may not know most of those so called "high-end" brands are made in china, by Chinese outsource firms. the chinese firms currenly don't know how to trumpet their products for a stunning price, but they are fully capable to produce them


well, it's just god damn handbags, nothing special. What we lack is marketing strategy. Look at Goldstar I mean LG. Their strategy to a point follow what Sony used to do. Provide an average product, make it look very nice, advertise the shit out of it and people will think it's high end stuff.



FairAndUnbiased said:


> The active pharmaceutical ingredients in basic medicine has always been producable and has been producable since the 50's. Penicillin and asprin are the easiest; in fact some very sophisticated APIs have been produced. However that is not the point; a medicine is not just the API but rather an entire supply chain ranging from formulation/production/QA (the engineering side) to legal and advertisement. Did you know that Western companies have already tried patenting traditional Chinese medicines?


Yeah heard about that. That's our culture they're patenting. What are China going to do to counter it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tonyget

Jlaw said:


> well, it's just god damn handbags, nothing special. What we lack is marketing strategy. Look at Goldstar I mean LG. Their strategy to a point follow what Sony used to do. Provide an average product, make it look very nice, advertise the shit out of it and people will think it's high end stuff.




The luxury goods are highly profitable industry, Europeans are damn good at it


----------



## Jlaw

tonyget said:


> The luxury goods are highly profitable industry, Europeans are damn good at it


The luxury goods have huge markup. It's base on prestige because they pay celebrities and politicians to advertise their products. But really, i don't understand whats so special about a $20,000 hand bag besides to show off to people you don't know or give a shit about.


----------



## Aepsilons

FairAndUnbiased said:


> The active pharmaceutical ingredients in basic medicine has always been producable and has been producable since the 50's. Penicillin and asprin are the easiest; in fact some very sophisticated APIs have been produced. However that is not the point; a medicine is not just the API but rather an entire supply chain ranging from formulation/production/QA (the engineering side) to legal and advertisement. Did you know that Western companies have already tried patenting traditional Chinese medicines?





Jlaw said:


> Yeah heard about that. That's our culture they're patenting. What are China going to do to counter it?



Its not all necessarily just Chinese Oriental Medicine. The essential concepts of Indian Ayurvedic Medicine is also taken into consideration.


----------



## tonyget

Jlaw said:


> The luxury goods have huge markup. It's base on prestige because they pay celebrities and politicians to advertise their products. But really, i don't understand whats so special about a $20,000 hand bag besides to show off to people you don't know or give a shit about.




That's why it's called "luxury goods"


----------



## cirr

*Semiconductor Is New Oil as China Sets Sights on Chip Dominance*

By Jonathan Browning on 02:59 pm Dec 04, 2014

The Chinese government’s hearty appetite for oil and gas acquisitions to feed its economy is starting to give way to something most people carry with them in their pockets: semiconductors.

Chinese companies spent almost $5 billion in five major chip-related takeovers in the past 18 months, data compiled by Bloomberg show, with most deals getting state funding.

That spree shows no signs of slowing as China, home to 1.3 billion mobile-phone accounts, pursues ways to build its domestic chip industry and reduce reliance on imports from Taiwan, the US and South Korea. The well-funded acquisitions could mean tougher competition for smaller chip companies from those countries.

“China doesn’t want to be dependent on anyone,” said Michelle Chen, head of China technology investment banking at JPMorgan Chase & Co. “There’s a strong desire to build their own intellectual property, increase product depth and breadth, and, if need be, acquire intellectual property and capabilities.”

The Chinese government will provide as much as 1 trillion yuan ($163 billion) in funding over the next five to 10 years to boost the domestic market and help private companies make acquisitions at home and abroad, McKinsey & Co. estimates.

Jiangsu Changjiang Electronics Technology, China’s biggest chip tester, joined the fray in November when it offered $780 million for unprofitable Singaporean competitor Stats ChipPac.

Beijing-based private equity firm Hua Capital Management is tapping government funding for its $1.7 billion bid for OmniVision Technologies, a US company whose camera sensors have been used in Apple’s iPhone.

*Taiwanese imports*

Before the recent string of deals, Chinese buyers had made just two semiconductor acquisitions that topped $500 million, according to data compiled by Bloomberg going back to 1994.

China is a huge consumer of chips, accounting for about 45 percent of worldwide demand. Imports feed more than 90 percent of that demand, with almost a quarter of processors bought from Taiwan, according to a McKinsey report in August and Chinese customs statistics from 2012.

Last year the value of imported semiconductors amounted to $232 billion, up 35 percent from the year before and more than China’s oil imports, according to customs authorities cited by the official Xinhua News Agency.

US manufacturer Qualcomm, for example, supplies high-end chips to Chinese smartphone makers like Xiaomi.

Taiwan’s Mediatek provides the brains for cheaper phones. The chips are also found in hardware stretching from computer servers to televisions.

*‘Moving up’*

Smaller US and Taiwanese companies focused on semiconductor design will struggle to compete with the newly-merged Chinese firms, according to Mark Li, an analyst at Sanford C. Bernstein & Co. Even Taiwan’s Mediatek may need to lower prices, said Rick Hsu, an analyst at Daiwa Securities Capital Markets in Taipei.

“The Chinese are very aggressive and eating up competitors’ lunch in the low-end segment, and now they’re moving up,” he said.

China aims to generate more than 350 billion yuan in local semiconductor revenue by next year, up 40 percent from 2013, according to a June statement from the State Council, the nation’s cabinet. It plans to boost sales almost four times faster than the global average. Building a homegrown chip industry is a national security priority for China, Xinhua reported at the time.

“There is a clear strategic push from the Chinese government to strengthen the domestic semiconductor industry,” said James Perry, head of Asia technology investment banking at Citigroup.

*Resources drop*

The surge in chip purchases contrasts with a slump in acquisitions of overseas oil and gas assets following corruption probes into senior management at state-owned companies linked to former Chinese Politburo member Zhou Yongkang.

This year, Chinese purchases of overseas energy assets are set to fall to $9.4 billion, the lowest since at least 2008, Bloomberg-compiled data show.

Semiconductor deals are mainly coming from government-backed acquirers or those who can tap into state funding sources, Citigroup’s Perry said.

Beijing’s Tsinghua University plans to merge two recently-acquired semiconductor design firms while a government-owned company in Shanghai has announced two acquisitions so far this year.

Acquisitions will likely come across the semiconductor supply chain — from testing and assembly to design and equipment used to manufacture chips, said JPMorgan’s Chen.

*More coherent*

China’s current pursuit of semiconductor assets is more coherent than previous attempts to build an industry, said Chris Thomas, an associate partner at McKinsey and a former Intel China executive.

“It’s under direct oversight from the State Council,” he said. “It’s intended to bring in private talent to help the government spend money effectively.”

The success of the drive depends on whether Chinese companies can find the right targets and effectively integrate them, said Thomas. Another hurdle is local governments competing with each other for the same assets, he said.

That happened in November 2013 when a division of Tsinghua University outbid Shanghai Pudong Science & Technology Investment for RDA Microelectronics, a maker of chips for lower-end mobile phones that was traded in the US.

Such battles highlight “a constant tension in the overall government policy,” Thomas said. “Competition for assets may be inconsistent with the goals of consolidation and building scale.”

Semiconductor Is New Oil as China Sets Sights on Chip Dominance - The Jakarta Globe

_Bloomberg_

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Skull and Bones

As I heard, the pay is very good in the industry. Hire me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Skull and Bones said:


> As I heard, the pay is very good in the industry. Hire me.



Come to China，go through a few interviews，and get hired。

The pay、benefits and amenities are indeed very good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skull and Bones

cirr said:


> Come to China，go through a few interviews，and get hired。
> 
> The pay、benefits and amenities are indeed very good.



I have TSMC in mind. I'm not much aware of fab facilities in mainland China.


----------



## Beast

This is called investment in infrastructure. China is moving in the right direction.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Keel

Beast said:


> This is called investment in infrastructure. China is moving in the right direction.



what? Infrastructure?


----------



## Raphael

This industry is naturally China's turf. The current competitors will simply have to adjust to this reality and transfer to other industries. Or they can stay and face the onslaught of competition and be stomped and ground into dust.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Skull and Bones said:


> I have TSMC in mind. I'm not much aware of fab facilities in mainland China.



Taiwanese pay sucks these days。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Donatello

Skull and Bones said:


> As I heard, the pay is very good in the industry. Hire me.



Come up with a new architecture for low power computing. Then go to China and get the investment 

I am looking towards MSc in IC/ASIC design, but i find it too boring......VHDL.....shooo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skull and Bones

Donatello said:


> Come up with a new architecture for low power computing. Then go to China and get the investment
> 
> I am looking towards MSc in IC/ASIC design, but i find it too boring......VHDL.....shooo



I did 512 bit SRAM design with sleep transistor for my VLSI project, not that tough. I will be taking VHDL next semester.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Donatello

Skull and Bones said:


> I did 512 bit SRAM design with sleep transistor for my VLSI project, not that tough. I will be taking VHDL next semester.



Yaar.......but i've heard that without good insight into VHDL, career in semiconductors is a dead end since pure silicon designers are not that high in demand. And i just hate VHDL......too dry and abstract.
Same with photonics.....no promising careers other than in select few countries around he world........



Skull and Bones said:


> I did 512 bit SRAM design with sleep transistor for my VLSI project, not that tough. I will be taking VHDL next semester.



Any Cadence work?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skull and Bones

Donatello said:


> Yaar.......but i've heard that without good insight into VHDL, career in semiconductors is a dead end since pure silicon designers are not that high in demand. And i just hate VHDL......too dry and abstract.
> Same with photonics.....no promising careers other than in select few countries around he world........
> 
> 
> 
> Any Cadence work?



Everything has been done in Cadence Virtuoso, LVS matching is a pain in the ***. Will take VHDL next semester.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

Skull and Bones said:


> Everything has been done in Cadence Virtuoso, LVS matching is a pain in the ***. Will take VHDL next semester.



I loved LVS....i know specific FAB requirements are pain the butt, but i will always prefer design over VHDL. 
Isn't Cadence a remarkable CAD tool? It can be smart and stupid at the same time.


----------



## Skull and Bones

Donatello said:


> I loved LVS....i know specific FAB requirements are pain the butt, but i will always prefer design over VHDL.
> Isn't Cadence a remarkable CAD tool? It can be smart and stupid at the same time.



Cadence isn't that hard to learn, a week of playing with it is enough. We do thermal power distribution simulation in Comsol Multiphysics 4.3, that's a pain in the ***. 

Comsol is the real versatile tool, you can do everything in it, even find the suitable muhurat for your daughter's marriage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

Skull and Bones said:


> Cadence isn't that hard to learn, a week of playing with it is enough. We do thermal power distribution simulation in Comsol Multiphysics 4.3, that's a pain in the ***.
> 
> Comsol is the real versatile tool, you can do everything in it, even find the suitable muhurat for your daughter's marriage.



I don't have a daughter. Just saying. Too far off from that.


----------



## Skull and Bones

Donatello said:


> I don't have a daughter. Just saying. Too far off from that.



It's a Multiphysics simulation tool, if you have the equations and parameters, you can simulate photonics, to quantum physics, to aerospace physical entities. Comsol experts are highly sought after in engineering job market now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Raphael said:


> This industry is naturally China's turf. The current competitors will simply have to adjust to this reality and transfer to other industries. Or they can stay and face the onslaught of competition and be stomped and ground into dust.



Taiwan and South Korea are just the foundry for the western semiconductor.

Whereas we are initiating our own R&D infrastructure, and that's why not only Taiwan and South Korea will get stomped, now even Japan looks very weak compared to us.

We are eyeing to the world class league.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Keel

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Taiwan and South Korea are just the foundry for the western semiconductor.
> 
> Whereas we are initiating our own R&D infrastructure, and that's why not only Taiwan and South Korea will get stomped, now even Japan looks very weak compared to us.
> 
> We are eyeing to the world class league.



Taiwan is the no 2 right Tiger?
Here is a report on China's progress 
Semiconductors in China: Brave new world or same old story? | McKinsey & Company

_Multinational corporations in every industry—from automotive to industrial controls to enterprise equipment—increasingly are establishing design centers on the mainland to be closer to customers and benefit from local Chinese talent. McKinsey’s proprietary research indicates that more than 50 percent of PCs, and between 30 and 40 percent of embedded systems (commonly found in automotive, commercial, consumer, industrial, and medical applications), contain content designed in China, either directly by mainland companies or emerging from the Chinese labs of global players. As the migration of design continues, China could soon influence up to 50 percent of hardware designs globally (including phones, wireless devices, and other consumer electronics).

Fabless semiconductor companies are also emerging in China to serve local customers. For instance, Shanghai-based Spreadtrum Communications, which designs chips for mobile phones, and Shenzhen-based HiSilicon Technologies, a captive supplier to Huawei and one of the largest domestic designers of semiconductors in China, are among the local designers that have shown rapid growth over the past few years.

There has been slower but steady progress among local foundries. For reasons including costs and scale—and, in some cases, export controls—these players traditionally have been reluctant to invest in cutting-edge technologies, always lagging three or four years behind the industry leaders. But the performance gap is shrinking. As global players such as Samsung, Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company, and Texas Instruments set up shop in China, leading local foundries such as Shanghai Huali Microelectronics Corporation, SMIC, and XMC are poised to benefit from the development of a true technology cluster. At the same time, fewer and fewer chip designs will be moving to technologies that are 20 nanometers and below; following Moore’s law is becoming too expensive and is of limited benefit to all but a small set of global semiconductor companies. As a result, low-cost, lagging-edge Chinese technology companies will soon be able to address a larger part of the global market._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Keel said:


> Taiwan is the no 2 right Tiger?
> Here is a report on China's progress
> Semiconductors in China: Brave new world or same old story? | McKinsey & Company
> 
> _Multinational corporations in every industry—from automotive to industrial controls to enterprise equipment—increasingly are establishing design centers on the mainland to be closer to customers and benefit from local Chinese talent. McKinsey’s proprietary research indicates that more than 50 percent of PCs, and between 30 and 40 percent of embedded systems (commonly found in automotive, commercial, consumer, industrial, and medical applications), contain content designed in China, either directly by mainland companies or emerging from the Chinese labs of global players. As the migration of design continues, China could soon influence up to 50 percent of hardware designs globally (including phones, wireless devices, and other consumer electronics).
> 
> Fabless semiconductor companies are also emerging in China to serve local customers. For instance, Shanghai-based Spreadtrum Communications, which designs chips for mobile phones, and Shenzhen-based HiSilicon Technologies, a captive supplier to Huawei and one of the largest domestic designers of semiconductors in China, are among the local designers that have shown rapid growth over the past few years.
> 
> There has been slower but steady progress among local foundries. For reasons including costs and scale—and, in some cases, export controls—these players traditionally have been reluctant to invest in cutting-edge technologies, always lagging three or four years behind the industry leaders. But the performance gap is shrinking. As global players such as Samsung, Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company, and Texas Instruments set up shop in China, leading local foundries such as Shanghai Huali Microelectronics Corporation, SMIC, and XMC are poised to benefit from the development of a true technology cluster. At the same time, fewer and fewer chip designs will be moving to technologies that are 20 nanometers and below; following Moore’s law is becoming too expensive and is of limited benefit to all but a small set of global semiconductor companies. As a result, low-cost, lagging-edge Chinese technology companies will soon be able to address a larger part of the global market._



Soon, these Taiwanese and South Koreans chips manufacturing companies will become our sweatshop.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Keel

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Soon, these Taiwanese and South Koreans chips manufacturing companies will become our sweatshop.



Cant help quoting these for the second time on PDF
Still a long way to go

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Keel said:


> Cant help quoting these for the second time on PDF
> Still a long way to go



According to this trend, soon we will become dominant in every domain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Keel

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> According to this trend, soon we will become dominant in every domain.



Hope so

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Donatello

Skull and Bones said:


> It's a Multiphysics simulation tool, if you have the equations and parameters, you can simulate photonics, to quantum physics, to aerospace physical entities. Comsol experts are highly sought after in engineering job market now.



Thanks. I guess it's more for post grad level work. My undergrad thesis was using Cadence, and after the LVS part, i was like, enough design work for now. 

But here is thing, where is the most demand for such professionals? As posted above, probably USA, China, Taiwan and Singapore??


----------



## Skull and Bones

Donatello said:


> Thanks. I guess it's more for post grad level work. My undergrad thesis was using Cadence, and after the LVS part, i was like, enough design work for now.
> 
> But here is thing, where is the most demand for such professionals? As posted above, probably USA, China, Taiwan and Singapore??



US and China mostly, and maybe in EU. Not sure about Singapore or Taiwan.


----------



## Sliver

On the title of the thread:
Semi Conductor Manufacturing isnt a naturally available depleting resource as Petroleum and Natural Gas. 
That should be a counter point enough?


----------



## mike2000

cirr said:


> Taiwanese pay sucks these days。



Yet they are more advanced than China. i am shocked by this news: ' *China is a huge consumer of chips, accounting for about 45 percent of worldwide demand. Imports feed more than 90 percent of that demand, with almost a quarter of processors bought from Taiwan, according to a McKinsey report in August and Chinese customs statistics from 2012.'
*
JESUS....wow.....So the country basically import almost all its semi conductors chips from little Taiwan, and to a lesser extent South Korea, Japan and the U.S. I was thinking China being an electronics hub was producing almost all its own semi conductors chips, meanwhile it was the total opposite. Its indeed a huge failure by the government i must say. You people indeed have a longggggg way to go to catch up with 'little' Taiwan. Kudos to Taiwan, for being soo small yet so advanced in this field than even South Korea and Japan.


----------



## cirr

mike2000 said:


> Yet they are more advanced than China. i am shocked by this news: ' *China is a huge consumer of chips, accounting for about 45 percent of worldwide demand. Imports feed more than 90 percent of that demand, with almost a quarter of processors bought from Taiwan, according to a McKinsey report in August and Chinese customs statistics from 2012.'
> *
> JESUS....wow.....So the country basically import almost all its semi conductors chips from little Taiwan, and to a lesser extent South Korea, Japan and the U.S. I was thinking China being an electronics hub was producing almost all its own semi conductors chips, meanwhile it was the total opposite. Its indeed a huge failure by the government i must say. You people indeed have a longggggg way to go to catch up with 'little' Taiwan. Kudos to Taiwan, for being soo small yet so advanced in this field than even South Korea and Japan.



China has got a lot catch up to do。

That's why I have always been of the opinion that China has hardly left the starting block。

But when China finally arrives，a lot of household names in the West will either be taken over by their Chinese competitors or disappear into the dustbin。

PS Taiwanese graduates are paid less than their Mainland counterparts in the more developed regions of Mainland China。These guys are known in Taiwan as 22k（4400 yuan，715 USD），going for 15k。

PPS Xiaomi，China's largest smartphone maker，has setup a joint venture with one of China's top-3 chip manufacturers。The company has also created its own chip development team with over 20 extremely talented people at the core。My prediction is that Xiaomi will cut its ties with Mediatek within 2-3 years。

Things are moving very fast。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

mike2000 said:


> Yet they are more advanced than China. i am shocked by this news: ' *China is a huge consumer of chips, accounting for about 45 percent of worldwide demand. Imports feed more than 90 percent of that demand, with almost a quarter of processors bought from Taiwan, according to a McKinsey report in August and Chinese customs statistics from 2012.'
> *
> JESUS....wow.....So the country basically import almost all its semi conductors chips from little Taiwan, and to a lesser extent South Korea, Japan and the U.S. I was thinking China being an electronics hub was producing almost all its own semi conductors chips, meanwhile it was the total opposite. Its indeed a huge failure by the government i must say. You people indeed have a longggggg way to go to catch up with 'little' Taiwan. Kudos to Taiwan, for being soo small yet so advanced in this field than even South Korea and Japan.



Taiwan is a LONG ways away from Japan. It is not even close.

Buying from Taiwan =/= they are the most advanced. In semiconductors, it is well known that the US is the most advanced. This is not just because of the actual devices produced but because of the process instrumentation and process engineering in these countries. The machines used to fabricate the chips in Taiwan and South Korea are all from US or Japan, made by companies such as Applied Materials and Nikon. And what about testing equipment? Again, most surface testing equipment, memory testing, etc. is all from the US and Japan. As of now, Taiwan and South Korea have very few players in the semiconductor process equipment category. At least there are Chinese companies that are making process equipment and testing equipment.

Some ppl have this mistaked as dependence. There's no dependence - if Taiwan cuts mainland off, then their companies will crash; there's already companies like HiSilicon, Spreadtrum, etc. in the design sector and SMIC, Huahong, etc. in the fabrication sector waiting in the wings ready to substitute their own products. There's also hundreds of labs at academic institutions with the equipment and the intellectual property to quickly form startups if market conditions are right (read, competitors exit the market).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

FairAndUnbiased said:


> Taiwan is a LONG ways away from Japan. It is not even close.
> 
> Buying from Taiwan =/= they are the most advanced. In semiconductors, it is well known that the US is the most advanced. This is not just because of the actual devices produced but because of the process instrumentation and process engineering in these countries. The machines used to fabricate the chips in Taiwan and South Korea are all from US or Japan, made by companies such as Applied Materials and Nikon. And what about testing equipment? Again, most surface testing equipment, memory testing, etc. is all from the US and Japan. As of now, Taiwan and South Korea have very few players in the semiconductor process equipment category. At least there are Chinese companies that are making process equipment and testing equipment.
> 
> Some ppl have this mistaked as dependence. There's no dependence - if Taiwan cuts mainland off, then their companies will crash; there's already companies like HiSilicon, Spreadtrum, etc. in the design sector and SMIC, Huahong, etc. in the fabrication sector waiting in the wings ready to substitute their own products. There's also hundreds of labs at academic institutions with the equipment and the intellectual property to quickly form startups if market conditions are right (read, competitors exit the market).



What about ASML? I thought they call themselves the market leader.


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

terranMarine said:


> What about ASML? I thought they call themselves the market leader.



They are one of the leaders but most players are US, 2nd Japanese, then European. Also, European companies don't have a single country that has the complete supply chain.


----------



## bolo

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Taiwan and South Korea are just the foundry for the western semiconductor.
> 
> Whereas we are initiating our own R&D infrastructure, and that's why not only Taiwan and South Korea will get stomped, now even Japan looks very weak compared to us.
> 
> We are eyeing to the world class league.


good. Especially those kimchis. I can't wait until samsung goes down as it represents 19% of SK gdp.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karan21

Indeed China is moving in the right direction. While India here sits idle rolling out free populist schemes. Electronics is somewhere India can dominate, but government is not even trying or I should say not trying hard enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

US Korea and Taiwan each have one giant with Intel, Samsung, and TSMC respectively. 

The overall picture: 

US is still way ahead in overall Semiconductor design. 

Taiwan is brilliant in Foundries. 

Samsung is a well rounded company, with memory, design, and foundry business. Koreans dominate memory. 

Not much different from previous years. 

Also the number 20 in this list has sales less than 10% of the leader, hence, the value of companies below 20 will keep decreasing fast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Providence

Chinese people had me believe that they were world leaders in semiconductor tech

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

Providence said:


> Chinese people had me believe that they were world leaders in semiconductor tech


Looks like the West & its allies still maintain a technological lead over the Chinese

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Providence said:


> Chinese people had me believe that they were world leaders in semiconductor tech



This is the start from where the whole thread goes haywire. 

No need to make remarks that can inflame sensitivities.


----------



## Keel

*4/09/2015 *
*China's Homegrown Semiconductor Firms Poised To Gain From Internet Of Things Spending*

Booming sales and manufacturing of smartphones in China by upstart brands such as Xiaomi have helped to make the country’s electronics industry one of the world’s largest. Yet mainland companies had a modest ranking in a report last week about one of the industry’s key components – semiconductors. China-based chip businesses had only 3% of worldwide integrated circuit sales in 2014, compared with 55% for No. 1, the United States, according to industry researcher IC Insights. South Korea ranked No. 2 with 18%, Japan was third with 9%, and Taiwan was fourth with 7%.

One bright spot for Chinese firms, however, was the pace of their growth, especially gains at chip design houses that contract out their manufacturing to other firms. China’s market share of global sales by those “fabless” design companies rose to 9% last year, compared with 5% in 2010. Increased sales among the group helped an overall 26% increase in revenue at China-based semiconductor makers last year, tops in the world.

What’s next for China’s IC industry? I exchanged with IC Insights President Bill McClean this week about the outlook. Excerpts follow.

Q. How do you size up the performance of China’s IC industry in the past year?

A. China’s IC market outperformed the total IC industry growth. The Chinese market (i.e., consumption) for ICs increased 13% from $88 billion in 2013 to $99 billion in 2014. In comparison, the total IC market increased 9%. Chinese IC companies increased their sales of ICs by 26% last year, primarily based on the success of the fabless Chinese IC suppliers.

Q. In which product areas and technologies do you see the best opportunities for mainland IC companies during the period? What type of businesses would be best poised to benefit from growth?

A. Logic and processor ICs for smartphones and IoT will be the best opportunities for Chinese producers. Chinese companies are not major producers of analog or memory products and are unlikely to enter these segments in any significant way. Most of these devices will be provided by fabless Chinese IC suppliers.

China's Homegrown Semiconductor Firms Poised To Gain From Internet Of Things Spending - Forbes

Q. To the extent that China has a chance to gain market share in the next 3-5 years, who would likely lose market share and why? What strategies to counter that loss of market share might be pursued?

A. The companies most likely to loose market share are those currently supplying logic ICs for low- to mid-range smartphones. One strategy for a non-Chinese company to counter a loss in market share to the Chinese companies might be to form a “partnership” with Chinese IC suppliers, similar to Intel’s $1.5 billion investment in Tsinghua Unigroup — the owner of Spreadtrum and RDA.

–Follow me on Twitter @rflannerychina
Q. Which mainland Chinese companies would you says did relatively well and why in 2014?
A. Two of the star performers with regard to Chinese suppliers were its two largest fabless IC suppliers—HiSilicon and Spreadtrum. These companies are riding the wave of the low- to mid-range smartphone boom in China by supplying the local Chinese smartphone producers ICs targeting these applications.

Q. What will be the drivers of IC industry growth in China in the next 3-5 years and why?

A. Most likely, the smartphone and Internet of Things (IoT) will be the biggest two driving forces over the next 3-5 years with the IoT being more of a long term driver and the smartphone having its biggest impact in the relatively near term.




*SMIC Receives "2014 Foundry Supplier of the Year" Award from Qualcomm*

SHANGHAI, June 25, 2015 /PRNewswire/ -- *Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corporation* ("SMIC"; NYSE: SMI; SEHK: 981), China's largest and most advanced semiconductor foundry, today announced its receipt of the "2014 Foundry Supplier of the Year" award from customer Qualcomm Technologies, Inc., a subsidiary of Qualcomm Incorporated.

Qualcomm Technologies, one of the world's largest fabless semiconductor vendors and a world leader in 3G, 4G and next-generation wireless technologies, gave the award to SMIC in recognition of its achievement in fabricating Qualcomm Technologies' power management integrated circuits (PMIC). SMIC has been manufacturing Qualcomm Technologies' PMIC products since 2009 and this award demonstrates SMIC's excellence in its technical reliability, product quality, and customer service.

"It's a great honor to receive this award from Qualcomm Technologies." said Mike Rekuc, Executive Vice President of Worldwide Sales and Marketing, SMIC. "We greatly appreciate Qualcomm Technologies' trust in SMIC and will continue to cooperate closely in both mature and advanced processes as a long-term partner."

"SMIC is an important supplier to Qualcomm Technologies, and we highly recognize the success SMIC has achieved in serving our needs with high-quality products," said Roawen Chen, Senior Vice President of QCT global operations, Qualcomm Technologies, Inc. "As we've expanded our work with SMIC to include 28nm technology and wafer manufacturing service, we look forward to SMIC becoming a more important supplier in our supply chain strategy."

*About SMIC*

Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corporation ("SMIC") (NYSE: SMI; SEHK: 981) is one of the leading semiconductor foundries in the world and the largest and most advanced foundry in mainland China. SMIC provides integrated circuit (IC) foundry and technology services at 0.35-micron to 28-nanometer. Headquartered in Shanghai, China, SMIC has a 300mm wafer fabrication facility (fab) and a 200mm mega-fab in Shanghai; a 300mm mega-fab and a second majority owned 300mm fab under development for advance nodes in Beijing; and 200mm fabs in Tianjin and Shenzhen. SMIC also has marketing and customer service offices in the U.S., Europe, Japan, and Taiwan, and a representative office in Hong Kong. For more information, please visit www.smics.com.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Who cares?

Taiwan and SK are merely two foundries for the US semiconductor, and they top the list mean that the US semiconductor is still very dominant, so it will only compel China to put more effort on this domain.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Who cares?
> 
> Taiwan and SK are merely two foundries for the US semiconductor, and they top the list mean that the US semiconductor is still very dominant, so it will only compel China to put more effort on this domain.



What do you mean by the statement that Taiwan and Sk are "merely" two foundries for the US semiconductor? 

Memory is designed and made by Samsung and SK Hynix almost exclusively, and are used in everyone's mobiles. 

Similarly, a lot of what China makes is also made for US or Europe. 

Everyone has their place in the value chain, and I don't think it valuable to disparage anyone.



Keel said:


> *4/09/2015 *
> *China's Homegrown Semiconductor Firms Poised To Gain From Internet Of Things Spending*
> 
> Booming sales and manufacturing of smartphones in China by upstart brands such as Xiaomi have helped to make the country’s electronics industry one of the world’s largest. Yet mainland companies had a modest ranking in a report last week about one of the industry’s key components – semiconductors. China-based chip businesses had only 3% of worldwide integrated circuit sales in 2014, compared with 55% for No. 1, the United States, according to industry researcher IC Insights. South Korea ranked No. 2 with 18%, Japan was third with 9%, and Taiwan was fourth with 7%.
> 
> One bright spot for Chinese firms, however, was the pace of their growth, especially gains at chip design houses that contract out their manufacturing to other firms. China’s market share of global sales by those “fabless” design companies rose to 9% last year, compared with 5% in 2010. Increased sales among the group helped an overall 26% increase in revenue at China-based semiconductor makers last year, tops in the world.
> 
> What’s next for China’s IC industry? I exchanged with IC Insights President Bill McClean this week about the outlook. Excerpts follow.
> 
> Q. How do you size up the performance of China’s IC industry in the past year?
> 
> A. China’s IC market outperformed the total IC industry growth. The Chinese market (i.e., consumption) for ICs increased 13% from $88 billion in 2013 to $99 billion in 2014. In comparison, the total IC market increased 9%. Chinese IC companies increased their sales of ICs by 26% last year, primarily based on the success of the fabless Chinese IC suppliers.
> 
> Q. In which product areas and technologies do you see the best opportunities for mainland IC companies during the period? What type of businesses would be best poised to benefit from growth?
> 
> A. Logic and processor ICs for smartphones and IoT will be the best opportunities for Chinese producers. Chinese companies are not major producers of analog or memory products and are unlikely to enter these segments in any significant way. Most of these devices will be provided by fabless Chinese IC suppliers.
> 
> China's Homegrown Semiconductor Firms Poised To Gain From Internet Of Things Spending - Forbes
> 
> Q. To the extent that China has a chance to gain market share in the next 3-5 years, who would likely lose market share and why? What strategies to counter that loss of market share might be pursued?
> 
> A. The companies most likely to loose market share are those currently supplying logic ICs for low- to mid-range smartphones. One strategy for a non-Chinese company to counter a loss in market share to the Chinese companies might be to form a “partnership” with Chinese IC suppliers, similar to Intel’s $1.5 billion investment in Tsinghua Unigroup — the owner of Spreadtrum and RDA.
> 
> –Follow me on Twitter @rflannerychina
> Q. Which mainland Chinese companies would you says did relatively well and why in 2014?
> A. Two of the star performers with regard to Chinese suppliers were its two largest fabless IC suppliers—HiSilicon and Spreadtrum. These companies are riding the wave of the low- to mid-range smartphone boom in China by supplying the local Chinese smartphone producers ICs targeting these applications.
> 
> Q. What will be the drivers of IC industry growth in China in the next 3-5 years and why?
> 
> A. Most likely, the smartphone and Internet of Things (IoT) will be the biggest two driving forces over the next 3-5 years with the IoT being more of a long term driver and the smartphone having its biggest impact in the relatively near term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SMIC Receives "2014 Foundry Supplier of the Year" Award from Qualcomm*
> 
> SHANGHAI, June 25, 2015 /PRNewswire/ -- *Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corporation* ("SMIC"; NYSE: SMI; SEHK: 981), China's largest and most advanced semiconductor foundry, today announced its receipt of the "2014 Foundry Supplier of the Year" award from customer Qualcomm Technologies, Inc., a subsidiary of Qualcomm Incorporated.
> 
> Qualcomm Technologies, one of the world's largest fabless semiconductor vendors and a world leader in 3G, 4G and next-generation wireless technologies, gave the award to SMIC in recognition of its achievement in fabricating Qualcomm Technologies' power management integrated circuits (PMIC). SMIC has been manufacturing Qualcomm Technologies' PMIC products since 2009 and this award demonstrates SMIC's excellence in its technical reliability, product quality, and customer service.
> 
> "It's a great honor to receive this award from Qualcomm Technologies." said Mike Rekuc, Executive Vice President of Worldwide Sales and Marketing, SMIC. "We greatly appreciate Qualcomm Technologies' trust in SMIC and will continue to cooperate closely in both mature and advanced processes as a long-term partner."
> 
> "SMIC is an important supplier to Qualcomm Technologies, and we highly recognize the success SMIC has achieved in serving our needs with high-quality products," said Roawen Chen, Senior Vice President of QCT global operations, Qualcomm Technologies, Inc. "As we've expanded our work with SMIC to include 28nm technology and wafer manufacturing service, we look forward to SMIC becoming a more important supplier in our supply chain strategy."
> 
> *About SMIC*
> 
> Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corporation ("SMIC") (NYSE: SMI; SEHK: 981) is one of the leading semiconductor foundries in the world and the largest and most advanced foundry in mainland China. SMIC provides integrated circuit (IC) foundry and technology services at 0.35-micron to 28-nanometer. Headquartered in Shanghai, China, SMIC has a 300mm wafer fabrication facility (fab) and a 200mm mega-fab in Shanghai; a 300mm mega-fab and a second majority owned 300mm fab under development for advance nodes in Beijing; and 200mm fabs in Tianjin and Shenzhen. SMIC also has marketing and customer service offices in the U.S., Europe, Japan, and Taiwan, and a representative office in Hong Kong. For more information, please visit www.smics.com.





Right now Market is the only award that matters, and China is starting from a pretty low base. 

I actually have a lot of confidence that China will start getting better in Semiconductors over time. 

One notable thing everyone's missing here is that slowly people are coming to assemble stuff in India. Foxconn is planning big for India, and hence slowly the Chinese stranglehold over Electronics Manufacturing will ease. 

Remember, China manufactures a lot of electronics, and hence, uses semiconductors in their manufacturing. While its use is both for domestic and international market, the semiconductor sales are counted to China. 

This is a powerful leverage that China has used. Like more than half of all sales of Qualcomm are to China primarily because that is where electronics are made. 

Slowly, China will be loosing that leverage, and Chinese companies will also find it hard to grow.


----------



## Keel

_"One notable thing everyone's missing here is that slowly people are coming to assemble stuff in India. Foxconn is planning big for India, and hence slowly the Chinese stranglehold over Electronics Manufacturing will ease. 

Remember, China manufactures a lot of electronics, and hence, uses semiconductors in their manufacturing. While its use is both for domestic and international market, the semiconductor sales are counted to China. 

This is a powerful leverage that China has used. Like more than half of all sales of Qualcomm are to China primarily because that is where electronics are made. _

_Slowly, China will be loosing that leverage, and Chinese companies will also find it hard to grow.“
_
You are ignorant of the deals between SMIC and Qualcomm until my post
Foxconn is just a mobile phone assembly plant not an IC foundry
China will not lose but will gain market share over time

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Keel said:


> _"One notable thing everyone's missing here is that slowly people are coming to assemble stuff in India. Foxconn is planning big for India, and hence slowly the Chinese stranglehold over Electronics Manufacturing will ease.
> 
> Remember, China manufactures a lot of electronics, and hence, uses semiconductors in their manufacturing. While its use is both for domestic and international market, the semiconductor sales are counted to China.
> 
> This is a powerful leverage that China has used. Like more than half of all sales of Qualcomm are to China primarily because that is where electronics are made. _
> 
> _Slowly, China will be loosing that leverage, and Chinese companies will also find it hard to grow.“
> _
> You are ignorant of the deals between SMIC and Qualcomm until my post
> Foxconn is just a mobile phone assembly plant not an IC foundry
> China will not lose but will gain market share over time



It always starts with the assembler, and then the supply chain slowly shifts. 

First it will be assembly, and then there will be small accompanying supply chain. Slowly it will rise higher up the value chain.


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Bussard Ramjet said:


> What do you mean by the statement that Taiwan and Sk are "merely" two foundries for the US semiconductor?
> 
> Memory is designed and made by Samsung and SK Hynix almost exclusively, and are used in everyone's mobiles.
> 
> Similarly, a lot of what China makes is also made for US or Europe.
> 
> Everyone has their place in the value chain, and I don't think it valuable to disparage anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now Market is the only award that matters, and China is starting from a pretty low base.
> 
> I actually have a lot of confidence that China will start getting better in Semiconductors over time.
> 
> One notable thing everyone's missing here is that slowly people are coming to assemble stuff in India. Foxconn is planning big for India, and hence slowly the Chinese stranglehold over Electronics Manufacturing will ease.
> 
> Remember, China manufactures a lot of electronics, and hence, uses semiconductors in their manufacturing. While its use is both for domestic and international market, the semiconductor sales are counted to China.
> 
> This is a powerful leverage that China has used. Like more than half of all sales of Qualcomm are to China primarily because that is where electronics are made.
> 
> Slowly, China will be loosing that leverage, and Chinese companies will also find it hard to grow.



if you look at market values, US is 55% of the whole market. they are THAT dominant. even Japan and Taiwan are single digits in market share. China also being single digits means it is on the same order of magnitude as Japan which isnt that bad. US is just way too crazy. it's not even a two horse race. it's a one horse stomp . 

Also,if you remove memory (which is the lowest value added component) and look only at logic circuits, China fairs alot better since south Korea's huge advantage is gone.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

FairAndUnbiased said:


> if you look at market values, US is 55% of the whole market. they are THAT dominant. even Japan and Taiwan are single digits in market share. China also being single digits means it is on the same order of magnitude as Japan which isnt that bad. US is just way too crazy. it's not even a two horse race. it's a one horse stomp .
> 
> Also,if you remove memory (which is the lowest value added component) and look only at logic circuits, China fairs alot better since south Korea's huge advantage is gone.



Roger that, Colonel!


----------



## Keel

Bussard Ramjet said:


> It always starts with the assembler, and then the supply chain slowly shifts.
> 
> First it will be assembly, and then there will be small accompanying supply chain. Slowly it will rise higher up the value chain.



oh that's is why India and Vietnam are the 2 super powa in Asia
Vietnam is having their b-phones too

China is still a backward country with retreating foundries, collapsing economy, taken over the IMO crown by USA, to be beaten by the yankies in supercomputing shortly, cant make a fighter jet in the same high standards as Tejas, submarines are louder than JAV whores, great worries in retaining its positions in aquatic competitions even losing hopes in diving, losing of Sun Yang in 1500 meters and the other athletes are just a massive flop after Kazan ... sounds like you are a lot more pessimistic on China than some fcuk-up Chinese flaggers who are reeking with wasabi in their breath

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Luca1

Providence said:


> Chinese people had me believe that they were world leaders in semiconductor tech



Well, they count Taiwan as China. And Taiwanese are Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## CCP

Luca1 said:


> Well, they count Taiwan as China.. I guess that is where they got China as a world leader.



1. US is for sure a world leader in semiconductor tech ,but not sure in next 8-10 year.
2. We did not count Taiwan's semiconductor industry in Mainland China's semiconductor industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hans

The semiconductor is mainly made of two parts. Design and fab.
Nowadays there are many design house in mainland China.
the bigger problem is the fab. 
28 nm process is best process mainland China can achieve.
Intel is going for 10 nm. Samsung/TSMC is going for 14/16nm.
but the industry is over performance and slowing down, and there are still huge demand of chips in China.
so the semiconductor industry for China is likely to catch up.
But for it is still to early to say that India can catch up.
As what I see, India is still working on what China did 20 years ago to start up. 




Bussard Ramjet said:


> What do you mean by the statement that Taiwan and Sk are "merely" two foundries for the US semiconductor?
> 
> Memory is designed and made by Samsung and SK Hynix almost exclusively, and are used in everyone's mobiles.
> 
> Similarly, a lot of what China makes is also made for US or Europe.
> 
> Everyone has their place in the value chain, and I don't think it valuable to disparage anyone.
> Right now Market is the only award that matters, and China is starting from a pretty low base.
> I actually have a lot of confidence that China will start getting better in Semiconductors over time.
> One notable thing everyone's missing here is that slowly people are coming to assemble stuff in India. Foxconn is planning big for India, and hence slowly the Chinese stranglehold over Electronics Manufacturing will ease.
> 
> Remember, China manufactures a lot of electronics, and hence, uses semiconductors in their manufacturing. While its use is both for domestic and international market, the semiconductor sales are counted to China.
> 
> This is a powerful leverage that China has used. Like more than half of all sales of Qualcomm are to China primarily because that is where electronics are made.
> 
> Slowly, China will be loosing that leverage, and Chinese companies will also find it hard to grow.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Providence said:


> Chinese people had me believe that they were world leaders in semiconductor tech



Don't you worry。

Give us 3 more years and you will see 3 Chinese companies among the top-20。

10 Years and 10 Chinese companies among top-20.

Life is interesting so enjoy it while you still can. 

PS The listed are either suffering negative growth or having low single-digit growth while their Chinese competitors are enjoying 30 or even 50% growth. 

The make-up of the table will see significant changes in the next few years.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> Don't you worry。
> 
> Give us 3 more years and you will see 3 Chinese companies among the top-20。
> 
> 10 Years and 10 Chinese companies among top-20.
> 
> Life is interesting so enjoy it while you still can.
> 
> PS The listed are either suffering negative growth or having low single-digit growth while their Chinese competitors are enjoying 30 or even 50% growth.
> 
> The make-up of the table will see significant changes in the next few years.



But many are coming from a very low base. 

No doubt though that some Chinese semiconductor companies will be able to enter the list. Though I don't agree with your timing of 1 company per year. I would venture to say, that by 2020, 2-3 companies will be able to enter the list.


----------



## cirr

PSS Without the Chinese market，all the companies are nothing but a piece of dead


Bussard Ramjet said:


> But many are coming from a very low base.
> 
> No doubt though that some Chinese semiconductor companies will be able to enter the list. Though I don't agree with your timing of 1 company per year. I would venture to say, that by 2020, 2-3 companies will be able to enter the list.



Not really。The likes of Hisilicon、Unigroup and SMIC already have annual revenues in billions of USD。

And don't forget that the vast majority of the top-20 have their business closely tied to the Chinese market。Once China starts replacing imports with its own products，the fortunes of some of these companies will go down the drain the way many a telecom infrastructure firms have。And pretty soon too。

It is only a matter of time。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> PSS Without the Chinese market，all the companies are nothing but a piece of dead
> 
> 
> Not really。The likes of Hisilicon、Unigroup and SMIC already have annual revenues in billions of USD。
> 
> And don't forget that the vast majority of the top-20 have their business closely tied to the Chinese market。Once China starts replacing imports with its own products，the fortunes of some of these companies will go down the drain the way many a telecom infrastructure firms have。And pretty soon too。
> 
> It is only a matter of time。




It is not Chinese domestic market that is big, it is China contractor market. 

Meaning that almost all the cell phones are made in China, and it is counted as Chinese market, when a lot of it is exported and has nothing to do with domestic Chinese consumer market. 

Since, low level manufacturing is already moving out of China, China will soon lack that leverage of holding everyone's to its whims.


----------



## empirefighter

No need to argue with boring prediction，meaningless.
Now，we all admit USA dominate this industry，SK 、Europe,Taiwan and Japan are at the second class，Mainland China is still behind but we are catching up very fast，and time will prove who will be the winner.
By the way,just for curiosity ,we all know semiconductor industry is very very important,do other BRICS countries government have strong policies to build their own semiconductor industry or just ignore it?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qwerrty

*China Grabs 9 Spots in Fabless 50 | EE Times*
*1/8/2015 04:15 PM EST *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hans

If the phones are made in China, why cannot they switch to China chips?
It is good to have such a big market..



Bussard Ramjet said:


> It is not Chinese domestic market that is big, it is China contractor market.
> 
> Meaning that almost all the cell phones are made in China, and it is counted as Chinese market, when a lot of it is exported and has nothing to do with domestic Chinese consumer market.
> 
> Since, low level manufacturing is already moving out of China, China will soon lack that leverage of holding everyone's to its whims.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## opruh

Why are Indian cheerleaders so active here? I thought India is in the list but nada.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Bussard Ramjet said:


> It is not Chinese domestic market that is big, it is China contractor market.
> 
> Meaning that almost all the cell phones are made in China, and it is counted as Chinese market, when a lot of it is exported and has nothing to do with domestic Chinese consumer market.
> 
> Since, low level manufacturing is already moving out of China, China will soon lack that leverage of holding everyone's to its whims.



It is still early days，but。。。

And if the hundreds of small and not so small companies would just merge to form 10 groups。

*China Shows Their Ambition In Semiconductors By Soaking Up World’s Technologies
*
May 22, 2015

China is ready to localize semiconductors such as non-memory, DRAM, and NAND flash. Its goal is to change 200 billion dollars worth of imports, which is about two-third of world’s semiconductor market size (300 billion dollars), into domestic products. Semiconductors are large-scaled singular import item that exceeds oil import in China.

Excluding memory such as DRAM and NAND flash, China built fabless market which the size of it is number 3 in the world. While China recorded 9% of shares last year, Korea only recorded 1%.

China is receiving appraisal that it had already surpassed Korea in technical skills and its ambition now is to compete against U.S. after surpassing Taiwan, which has many fabless competitors. China primarily wants to localize DRAM semiconductors to meets its domestic demand, but its ultimate goal in long-term is to enter top echelon of World’s DRAM market.

◇China developed global fabless and foundry

Starting late 1990s, China pushed for the development of all areas such as semiconductor design, production, and application step by step. Under the strategy that makes Chang Jiang Delta, which is comprised of Shanghai, Jiangsu, and Zhejiang, centered for semiconductor industry, China prepared step-by-step development ways by 2010 such as accumulated complex. It also set out a plan to expand semiconductor industry such as semiconductor package and test to front-end development by 2015 when it is at back-end development.

Chinese government then set Taiwan as a target for its technology standard. It hoped to localize half of integrated circuit’s (IC) demand and 80% of its demand by 2020. It also hoped to develop its semiconductor production base as number 3 in the world, and its bigger picture is to promote its industry that can be compared to Silicon Valley.

Afterwards Chinese government focused on reorganizing industrial structure centered around ‘Zhongguancun Nationally Independent Innovating Testing Borough’ so called Chinese Silicon Valley. It announced ‘Guideline for Developing Chinese IC Industry’ in June of 2014 and made a goal for this year’s industry sale as 61 billion dollars. It also prepared a steppingstone to invest in industry related to semiconductors by speeding up international merger and acquisition process through makings of ‘Chinese National Integrated Circuit Industrial Investment Fund’.

Semiconductor industry developed rapidly under the Chinese government’s support that was systematic and step-by-step.





<■Order of semiconductor manufacturers’ shares in Chinese market in 2013 is Intel (13.8%), Samsung (7.6%), SK Hynix (4.0%), Toshiba (3.3%), TI (3.1%), Qualcomm (2.6%), ST Micro (2.5%), Freescale (2.2%), and Renesas (1.7%) ■Current state in sales of *top 10 businesses in 2013 is as following ▲HiSilicon Technologies ($2120 million) ▲Spreadtrum Communications ($1013 million，now owned by Unigroup)▲RDA Micro Electronics ($455 million，now owned by Unigroup)▲Datang Semiconductor Design($390 mil)▲Beijing Nari Smartchip($350 mil)▲Saman Optoelectronics($348 mil) ▲No. 55 Research Institute($326mil)▲MLS($319 mil)▲Hangzhou Silan Microelectronics($293 mil) ▲Galaxy Core($273 mil) *>

According to CCID, Chinese fabless businesses grew from 15 in 1990 to 98 in 2000 to 485 in 2010, and to *583 in 2013*. *Top 10 Chinese fabless businesses in 2014 sold 43% (56 billion dollars) of Chinese sales*, which indicates that they developed into huge businesses.

According to market investigation enterprise ‘IC Insights’, only *Hisilicon*, which is an affiliated company of Huawei, was in top 50 in the world in 2009. *But in 2014, 9 Chinese businesses including Spreadtrum, Datang, Nari Smart Chip, CIDC, Rockchip, RDA, Allwinner, and etc were in top 50*.

Spreadtrum is an example that grew rapidly under the Chinese government enterprise ‘Tsinghua Group’ after it took over Spreadtrum in 2013 and gave Spreadtrum full support.

Foundry also developed along with system semiconductor. By the help of fast-growing manufacturing firms such as Huawei, Lenovo, Haier, TLC, and etc., system semiconductors and foundry were able to be developed together. Foundry business called *SMIC* gets 45% of its sales from domestic demand. Although SMIC’s main customers are China and the U.S., its growth potential is plentiful since Chinese domestic market is growing rapidly.

SMIC is also closing on competitors in technical skills. SMIC’s goal this year is to mass-produce 28-nano process in Beijing and Shanghai. Its other goals this year include differentiated technical development, operation of new fabless, and findings of new partners in China and other countries.

Other major foundries are：*Huahong Grace Semiconductor*、*Wuhan XMC*、*Shanghai Huali Microelectronics*、*CSMC Technologies*、*China Resources Microelectronics*（CR Micro）etc。

◇Semiconductor technologies from all over the world

To develop DRAM production business, Chinese government is looking at 6 local governments to build DRAM fabless. Beijing, Shanghai, Hefei, Wuhan, and two other cities are competing to attract the construction of DRAM fabless. When DRAM fabless is built in the chosen city, there will be a huge industrial complex because an industrial ecosystem will be developed due to semiconductor design, equipments, and materials.

Chinese system semiconductor industry was able to develop because many talented people studied abroad and came back to experience semiconductor industry at a Chinese business. It is known that there are lesser talented people in memory field since it puts importance on processing skill that produces actual chip and it has higher level of difficulty than system semiconductor.

It is shown recently that China is investing nonstop in securing world’s best technology whether it’s memory or non-memory.

Earlier this month, Chinese private equity fund consortium announced that it will buy Omnivision, which is number 2 CIS company in the world, for 1.9 billion dollars. This is the result of rise of importance in high-pixel image technique in cars, security, and IoT, and not just in Smartphones. By buying omnivision, it is able to compete against Sony and Samsung Electronics who are number 1 and 3 respectively.

It is also active in securing memory technical skills that it lacks. It took a step forward in DRAM industry by making a private equity fund to buy ISSI, which designs mobile DRAM, SD RAM, Analog semiconductor, and etc., for 640 million dollars.

Korea was able to take over Fidelix that designs memory for special use such as SRAM. As demand for small amount of memory is increasing in many fields such as IoT, it is a field that China definitely wants to get their hands on since they are actively trying to secure many technologies as possible.

Attracting investments from global enterprises is becoming active, and Intel is a prime example. Intel announced last year that it will invest 1.6 billion dollars for 15 years hereafter in Chengdu, which is Chinese main production base for IT equipments. Its goal is to upgrade facilities in Chengdu completely and introduce high-tech technical skills to operate in late next year. It also made an alliance with Rockchip to increase the shares in low-price application processor (AP) for tablets.

Qualcomm is looking to increase its share by building a strong cooperative system with Chinese businesses. It is preparing to produce 28-nano process based AP by forming an alliance with SMIC. *XMC*, foundry business that holds 300 mm fabless technology, is cooperating with Spansion to develop 3D-NAND technology to mass-produce in 2017.

대한민국 IT포털의 중심! 이티뉴스



Bussard Ramjet said:


> It is not Chinese domestic market that is big, it is China contractor market.
> 
> Meaning that almost all the cell phones are made in China, and it is counted as Chinese market, when a lot of it is exported and has nothing to do with domestic Chinese consumer market.
> 
> Since, low level manufacturing is already moving out of China, China will soon lack that leverage of holding everyone's to its whims.



China‘s is by far the world's largest mobile devices market、computer（desk tops、notebooks）market、home appliances market、autos market。etc etc。。。in short，China is the world's largest consumer of electronics。

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Bussard Ramjet said:


> It is not Chinese domestic market that is big, it is China contractor market.
> 
> Meaning that almost all the cell phones are made in China, and it is counted as Chinese market, when a lot of it is exported and has nothing to do with domestic Chinese consumer market.
> 
> Since, low level manufacturing is already moving out of China, China will soon lack that leverage of holding everyone's to its whims.



Low level manufacturing is stuff like socks, garments and pure assembly of electronics. That has already mostly left in 2008-2010. China's biggest export is machinery, not garments or electronics, and those are pretty much domestically owned. Even in electronics, Apple uses an exceptionally low, not high, amount of domestically produced parts. Domestic brands use more domestic parts.

Also, when ppl talk about "Chinese mobile phone market" they mean mobile phones sold in China. Exported phones are counted as part of production but not part of market. Get this straight lol. The domestic market alone is enough for 5 Intels of semiconductor production.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Echo_419

Bussard Ramjet said:


> What do you mean by the statement that Taiwan and Sk are "merely" two foundries for the US semiconductor?
> 
> Memory is designed and made by Samsung and SK Hynix almost exclusively, and are used in everyone's mobiles.
> 
> Similarly, a lot of what China makes is also made for US or Europe.
> 
> Everyone has their place in the value chain, and I don't think it valuable to disparage anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now Market is the only award that matters, and China is starting from a pretty low base.
> 
> I actually have a lot of confidence that China will start getting better in Semiconductors over time.
> 
> One notable thing everyone's missing here is that slowly people are coming to assemble stuff in India. Foxconn is planning big for India, and hence slowly the Chinese stranglehold over Electronics Manufacturing will ease.
> 
> Remember, China manufactures a lot of electronics, and hence, uses semiconductors in their manufacturing. While its use is both for domestic and international market, the semiconductor sales are counted to China.
> 
> This is a powerful leverage that China has used. Like more than half of all sales of Qualcomm are to China primarily because that is where electronics are made.
> 
> Slowly, China will be loosing that leverage, and Chinese companies will also find it hard to grow.



We have the talent to design & develop such chips what we lacks is manufacturing facilities @Chanakya's_Chant can tell more



Keel said:


> oh that's is why India and Vietnam are the 2 super powa in Asia
> Vietnam is having their b-phones too
> 
> China is still a backward country with retreating foundries, collapsing economy, taken over the IMO crown by USA, to be beaten by the yankies in supercomputing shortly, cant make a fighter jet in the same high standards as Tejas, submarines are louder than JAV whores, great worries in retaining its positions in aquatic competitions even losing hopes in diving, losing of Sun Yang in 1500 meters and the other athletes are just a massive flop after Kazan ... sounds like you are a lot more pessimistic on China than some fcuk-up Chinese flaggers who are reeking with wasabi in their breath



Why you getting so ballistic,calm.down dude


----------



## Chanakya's_Chant

Echo_419 said:


> We have the talent to design & develop such chips what we lacks is manufacturing facilities @Chanakya's_Chant can tell more
> 
> 
> 
> Why you getting so ballistic,calm.down dude



DRDO ANURAG's VLSI Designs & Microprocessors Used in Indian Missiles & Strategic Systems
@Bussard Ramjet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

SMIC's revenues. 

SMIC Reports 2015 Second Quarter Results | news.sys-con.com

It has recently given its Q2 report. 

Its revenues are increasing at roughly around 7%. It has annual sales of approximately 2 billion dollars, and is by far one of the biggest Semiconductor Companies of China.


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

AndrewJin said:


> All best Indian talents are abroad.
> The rest in country is with 80-90.
> I believe if the nutritious condition is better, the number can reach the estimated genetic ceiling, some argue is 90-93.



Wow! you are coming out as rather racist. There is no credible research on any relation of genes to intelligence of any sort. And if some idiot cites you some random paper, search for yourself, the limitless literature and studies in reputable journals done by scientists from all around the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terranMarine

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Wow! you are coming out as rather racist. There is no credible research on any relation of genes to intelligence of any sort. And if some idiot cites you some random paper, search for yourself, the limitless literature and studies in reputable journals done by scientists from all around the world.


You have it all wrong, Andrew is merely stating facts. Indians abroad are more intelligent in comparison to those living in India. They are more successful outside

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jlaw

terranMarine said:


> You have it all wrong, Andrew is merely stating facts. Indians abroad are more intelligent in comparison to those living in India. They are more successful outside


Yes, South Indians are a lot better than Northern ones. Unfortunately Canada has a lot of northern Punjabis

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## terranMarine

Jlaw said:


> Yes, South Indians are a lot better than Northern ones. Unfortunately Canada has a lot of northern Punjabis


Have to deal with them on a daily basis?


----------



## Jlaw

terranMarine said:


> Have to deal with them on a daily basis?


I don't go to their area but they love moving to Chinese area. I can't blame them because our area have one of the highest resale value. Plus the school with a lot of Chinese are some of the well sought after public schools in Canada.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Keel

Jlaw said:


> I don't go to their area but they love moving to Chinese area. I can't blame them because our area have one of the highest resale value. Plus the school with a lot of Chinese are some of the well sought after public schools in Canada.



Do you feel that Canada is approaching to the threshold of a recession buddy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

@WebMaster @waz @Horus How about clearing all the chinese troll posts on the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luca1

MilSpec said:


> @WebMaster @waz @Horus How about clearing all the chinese troll posts on the thread.



This Indian troll just gave me a bunch of negative rating just because I am not 100% pro India in my postings. I would urge@webmaster, @waz and @Horus to remove the negative rating this troll put on me and strip him the ability to give ratings. He is abusing his rights.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

Luca1 said:


> This Indian troll just gave me a bunch of negative rating just because I am not 100% pro India in my postings. I would urge@webmaster, @waz and @Horus to remove the negative rating this troll put on me and strip him the ability to give ratings. He is abusing his rights.


Exactly. My negative rating too.
@waz @WebMaster
Because speaking the truth then I was given negative.
What kind of mentality such a so called think tank has!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jlaw

Keel said:


> Do you feel that Canada is approaching to the threshold of a recession buddy?


five quarters of stagnation so far. A lot of people are house rich and cash poor. The government is very careful by not raising borrowing rate. It dropped recently. 
If the house bubble were to pop I hate to see the chaos that it could cause.



AndrewJin said:


> Exactly. My negative rating too.
> @waz @WebMaster
> Because speaking the truth then I was given negative.
> What kind of mentality such a so called think tank has!


Forget it man. You're not going to catch up to me with negative rating.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## waz

AndrewJin said:


> Exactly. My negative rating too.
> @waz @WebMaster
> Because speaking the truth then I was given negative.
> What kind of mentality such a so called think tank has!



I think it was because it was off-topc bro and the whole IQ stuff lol.


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

AndrewJin said:


> Negative rating from *Supa Powans* is honourable.


@waz doesn't name calling equate to breaking forum rules


----------



## AndrewJin

waz said:


> I think it was because it was off-topc bro and the whole IQ stuff lol.


I never directly use the word "IQ" in order not to hurt their ego.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

AndrewJin said:


> I never directly use the word "IQ" in order not to hurt their ego.



Don't worry bro.



Syama Ayas said:


> @waz doesn't name calling equate to breaking forum rules



Lol, I read that as super palwans....Yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Keel

Jlaw said:


> Forget it man. You're not going to catch up to me with negative rating.



are you serious? look at mine
all 11 +1 (read further) from one pathetic guy - one of the foremost Chinese haters on the forum in which I called him loser, laughed at their ignorance in economics on their complete confusion of "currency peg and currency swap" when they were assuming their "authority" on the subjects, challenged lightly on @Gabriel about his ehinicity, argued that Chinese miltary strength is better than that of France, criticised some right-wing japanese parading in imperial soldiers uniform as losers ...WTF ....He is insulting Chinese all the time while he cant tolerate the tiniest bit of riposte and what's more, he thinks his horrendous English standard is good enough to give lecture on Chinese posters from time to time. What a joke!

And a double ( one from the pathetic guy abovesaid ) and one from the japanese member about the same comment in which I said the indian judge who had given innocent verdicts to the japanese war criminals in the War Crimes Tribunal was a disgrace to human race and the judge was revered in japan

I didnt even bother to lodge complaints to the mods. It is a failing system wherein a lot of unqualiified and poor quality "professional" " think tanks" like those above are abusing it like gangsters running amok in the streets chopping up people whom they dislike

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

*SMIC Expects First 28nm Revenue by Year End*
51.1% of SMIC's revenue now comes from China

*Alan Patterson*

8/12/2015 00:00 AM EDT 
2 comments




SMIC HQ in Shanghai


The company will start commercial production of its most advanced technology node in the third quarter and expects its first revenue contribution from 28nm in the fourth quarter of 2015, SMIC CEO Tzu-Yin Chiu said on a conference call to announce the company’s second-quarter results.

SMIC has been planning to make Qualcomm’s Snapdragon processors with its 28nm process. While Qualcomm wrestles with a business downturn, SMIC said it is engaged with four customers in TVs, set-top boxes and other consumer applications that plan to make chips on SMIC’s latest technology node.

The company said it had to turn some customers away during the second quarter as its utilization rate exceeded 100%. SMIC, whose top rival is Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Co (TSMC), said that it has benefitted from strong demand in China, which for the first time accounted for more than half of SMIC’s revenue during the second quarter this year.

“SMIC has achieved two quarters of consecutive growth in 2015, and we are guiding an additional quarter of growth for the third quarter,” SMIC CEO Chiu said. “With some customers undergoing inventory adjustments, SMIC has successfully ramped up new products, keeping our fabs well utilized.”

While overall smartphone growth has been slowing, SMIC said some Chinese handset customers have been increasing their market share.

SMIC’s sales to customers in China rose consecutively in the second quarter to 51.1% of revenue, while sales to North America dropped by about 9 percentage points to 32.0% during the same period.

The company said it expects sales to North America to improve as it ramps up the 28nm process.

While SMIC forecast that its third quarter sales will rise by as much as 3% from the $546.6 million the company recorded in the second quarter, it declined to offer an outlook for financial results in the final quarter of this year.

The company said it will ramp up two fabs in China during the second half of 2015 to meet customer demand. As a result, SMIC said its utilization rate is likely to drop to the high 90% range starting in the third quarter.

The company reiterated that its capital expenditure for 2015 foundry operations will be $1.5 billion, part of which will come from the Chinese government. SMIC’s planned capex is about a tenth that of TSMC, which in April cut its 2015 capex budget by $1 billion to fall within a range of $10.5 billion and $11 billion.

*Playing Catch Up*
SMIC needs to catch up with leading foundry rivals such as Samsung and TSMC, which are ramping 14nm and 16nm FinFET technology this year. TSMC has dominated the 28nm node for nearly five years.

SMIC’s most advanced technology node in the second quarter, 40/45nm, accounted for 15.3% of its total revenue, down from 16.0% in the first quarter this year. Its second-quarter revenue from 55/65nm products also dropped to 25.2% from 26.1% in the first quarter, while the company saw sales gains in less advanced 90nm and 0.13um products.

SMIC is planning to make its first 14nm FinFET products by 2020, helped by a Chinese government initiative to boost the domestic semiconductor industry. The company said it may be possible to achieve the target sometime ahead of 2020.

*The world doesn’t stand still. In July, TSMC said it is on track with 10 nm development for a volume ramp in the fourth quarter of 2016. The company reiterated expectations for its 7 nm risk production to start in the first quarter of 2017.*


----------



## cirr

*Tsinghua arm readies to take on Qualcomm*

2015-08-12 10:38

China Daily _Editor: Si Huan
_
Tsinghua Holdings Co Ltd, a technology conglomerate backed by Tsinghua University, plans to invest at least 30 billion yuan ($4.76 billion) in developing mobile chip technology, highlighting the company's ambition to challenge Qualcomm Inc's dominance in the country's chip market.

"To catch up with Qualcomm as soon as possible, we will pour 30 billion yuan, and probably even more, into the research and development of mobile chips in the next few years," Xu Jinghong, chairman of Tsinghua Holdings, told China Daily in an interview on Tuesday.

Tsinghua Holding said a certain proportion of the money will come from government funding and its partners. In February, its unit Tsinghua Unigroup Ltd said it has received 10 billion yuan from governments to invest in chip companies.

"Frankly, compared with global competitors, we are still three-to-five years behind in technology, especially in cutting-edge 4G and 5G products," Xu said, "but if we don't close the technological gap, we will never win."

The comment came after Tsinghua Unigroup Ltd filed a plan to buy US chipmaker Micron Technology Inc for $23 billion. Xu said earlier it was still in discussions for a potential deal.

"We will continue to expand our presence in the integrated circuit industry through both acquisition and self-research," he said, adding chips will be one of the focuses of the Beijing-based company.

Roger Sheng, senior analyst at research firm Gartner Inc, said the government's emphasis on the semiconductor sector is the biggest advantage for Tsinghua Unigroup.

"Few tech companies in China have such a large amount of capital at their disposal as Tsinghua Holdings does," Sheng, said adding "despite its current technological weakness, it has ambitions and is acting very quickly".

"Qualcomm's pioneering efforts in the sector also established a successful business patten which Tsinghua can follow," Sheng said.

Tsinghua Holdings' intensified efforts to boost its chip-related resources come as the Chinese government seeks to reduce the country's reliance on foreign technology, on worries that it may hurt national security.

The company evolved into the largest chip firm in China after it acquired Spreadtrum Communications Inc, the world's third-largest mobile phone chip maker, and RDA Microelectronics Inc, the fourth-largest, in 2013.

"If we can manage to catch up with Qualcomm technologically, our innovation capability, the huge smartphone market in China as well as the labor cost, which starts rising but is still lower than that of the US, can offer us considerable commercial opportunities," Xu said.

Earlier this month, Tsinghua Holdings announced it has made a breakthrough in chemical mechanical polishing, an important process in manufacturing chips. One of its unit successfully developed the first 12-inch polishing machine in China which could planarize semiconductor wafers to an extent that every square of a nanometer (billionths of a meter) is flat.

"The machine shows that we are the first Chinese company to have mastered the technology, and enables us to produce extremely tiny chips for smart wearable gadgets," said Li Zhongxiang, vice-president of Tsinghua Holdings.

Tsinghua arm readies to take on Qualcomm

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Keel

Bussard Ramjet said:


> *SMIC Expects First 28nm Revenue by Year End*
> 51.1% of SMIC's revenue now comes from China
> 
> *Alan Patterson*
> 
> 8/12/2015 00:00 AM EDT
> 2 comments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SMIC HQ in Shanghai
> 
> 
> The company will start commercial production of its most advanced technology node in the third quarter and expects its first revenue contribution from 28nm in the fourth quarter of 2015, SMIC CEO Tzu-Yin Chiu said on a conference call to announce the company’s second-quarter results.
> 
> SMIC has been planning to make Qualcomm’s Snapdragon processors with its 28nm process. While Qualcomm wrestles with a business downturn, SMIC said it is engaged with four customers in TVs, set-top boxes and other consumer applications that plan to make chips on SMIC’s latest technology node.
> 
> The company said it had to turn some customers away during the second quarter as its utilization rate exceeded 100%. SMIC, whose top rival is Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Co (TSMC), said that it has benefitted from strong demand in China, which for the first time accounted for more than half of SMIC’s revenue during the second quarter this year.
> 
> “SMIC has achieved two quarters of consecutive growth in 2015, and we are guiding an additional quarter of growth for the third quarter,” SMIC CEO Chiu said. “With some customers undergoing inventory adjustments, SMIC has successfully ramped up new products, keeping our fabs well utilized.”
> 
> While overall smartphone growth has been slowing, SMIC said some Chinese handset customers have been increasing their market share.
> 
> SMIC’s sales to customers in China rose consecutively in the second quarter to 51.1% of revenue, while sales to North America dropped by about 9 percentage points to 32.0% during the same period.
> 
> The company said it expects sales to North America to improve as it ramps up the 28nm process.
> 
> While SMIC forecast that its third quarter sales will rise by as much as 3% from the $546.6 million the company recorded in the second quarter, it declined to offer an outlook for financial results in the final quarter of this year.
> 
> The company said it will ramp up two fabs in China during the second half of 2015 to meet customer demand. As a result, SMIC said its utilization rate is likely to drop to the high 90% range starting in the third quarter.
> 
> The company reiterated that its capital expenditure for 2015 foundry operations will be $1.5 billion, part of which will come from the Chinese government. SMIC’s planned capex is about a tenth that of TSMC, which in April cut its 2015 capex budget by $1 billion to fall within a range of $10.5 billion and $11 billion.
> 
> *Playing Catch Up*
> SMIC needs to catch up with leading foundry rivals such as Samsung and TSMC, which are ramping 14nm and 16nm FinFET technology this year. TSMC has dominated the 28nm node for nearly five years.
> 
> SMIC’s most advanced technology node in the second quarter, 40/45nm, accounted for 15.3% of its total revenue, down from 16.0% in the first quarter this year. Its second-quarter revenue from 55/65nm products also dropped to 25.2% from 26.1% in the first quarter, while the company saw sales gains in less advanced 90nm and 0.13um products.
> 
> SMIC is planning to make its first 14nm FinFET products by 2020, helped by a Chinese government initiative to boost the domestic semiconductor industry. The company said it may be possible to achieve the target sometime ahead of 2020.
> 
> *The world doesn’t stand still. In July, TSMC said it is on track with 10 nm development for a volume ramp in the fourth quarter of 2016. The company reiterated expectations for its 7 nm risk production to start in the first quarter of 2017.*



Congrats to our Taiwanese brothers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Keel said:


> Congrats to our Taiwanese brothers



Well they are not your brothers until you take them over, which is arguably not in near sight.

So what I posted this article was to tell that TSMC is planning to reach 7nm in 2017, while SMIC is planning to reach 16 nm by 2020. 

The gap seems to be increasing.


----------



## Keel

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Well they are not your brothers until you take them over, which is arguably not in near sight.
> 
> So what I posted this article was to tell that TSMC is planning to reach 7nm in 2017, while SMIC is planning to reach 16 nm by 2020.
> 
> The gap seems to be increasing.



Jealous comments ignored!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Well they are not your brothers until you take them over, which is arguably not in near sight.
> 
> So what I posted this article was to tell that TSMC is planning to reach 7nm in 2017, while SMIC is planning to reach 16 nm by 2020.
> 
> The gap seems to be increasing.



The gap between the haves and the have nots is indeed increasing:

1980: neither China nor India could make integrated circuits.
1990: India still could not make integrated circuits, China could make 1970's US level.
2000: India still could not make integrated circuits, China could make 1990's US level.
2010: India still could not make integrated circuits, China could make 2005 US level.
2015: India still could not make integrated circuits, China could make 2010 US level.
2020: Think India will start making integrated circuits?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shotgunner51

Bussard Ramjet said:


> SMIC needs to catch up with leading foundry rivals such as Samsung and TSMC, which are ramping 14nm and 16nm FinFET technology this year. TSMC has dominated the 28nm node for nearly five years.





Bussard Ramjet said:


> SMIC is planning to make its first 14nm FinFET products by 2020, helped by a Chinese government initiative to boost the domestic semiconductor industry. The company said it may be possible to achieve the target sometime ahead of 2020.
> *The world doesn’t stand still. In July, TSMC said it is on track with 10 nm development for a volume ramp in the fourth quarter of 2016. The company reiterated expectations for its 7 nm risk production to start in the first quarter of 2017.*



Sportsmanship spirit in tech advancement, in business.
Congrats to Taiwanese bros of TSMC! @TaiShang 
Wish SMIC catch up fast with the league of TSMC, Samsung and Hynix!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hans

Actually 28 nm is OK for most chip application...
The better process is mainly for high performance CPU with lower power consummation.
Like CPU in computer and smartphones.
Other application like SOC is enough with current process.
Also most company listed here are design house for SOC with special application.
So the gap will not be so big.



Bussard Ramjet said:


> Well they are not your brothers until you take them over, which is arguably not in near sight.
> So what I posted this article was to tell that TSMC is planning to reach 7nm in 2017, while SMIC is planning to reach 16 nm by 2020.
> The gap seems to be increasing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

SMIC is doing exceedingly well revenue and profit wise，in a market which has seen many semiconductor majors‘ earning ability collapse。With the help of the government，SMIC’s immediate focus should be on developing advanced technology、building more fabs and ramping up production through a doubling or even tripling of annual capex in the next couple of years。
*
SMIC’s Q2 net profit up 35% at US$76.7m*

By Zhu Shenshen | August 13, 2015, Thursday

HONG Kong-listed Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corp, said yesterday that its second-quarter net profit grew 35 percent year on year to US$76.7 million, as surging domestic demand drove its revenue to a record high.

China’s leading contract chipmaker said in a filing to the stock exchange that its revenue increased 6.9 percent in the period to US$546.6 million.

It has benefited significantly from a decision by the central government to add the semiconductor industry to its national development strategy.

China sales accounted for 51 percent of SMIC’s revenue in the period, up from 44 percent in the second quarter of 2014.

“This is a breakthrough for SMIC,” said Gu Wenjun, chief analyst at Shanghai-based consulting company iCwise.

“The national strategy (on semiconductor development) will continue to benefit it going forward,” he said.

The company’s domestic customers comprise mostly “fabless” semiconductor companies, which design chips, but outsource their fabrication to foundries like SMIC.

The company said in the filing that it expects its revenue to grow by between 1 and 3 percent in the third quarter.

SMIC’s Q2 net profit up 35% at US$76.7m | Shanghai Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> SMIC is doing exceedingly well revenue and profit wise，in a market which has seen many semiconductor majors‘ earning ability collapse。With the help of the government，SMIC’s immediate focus should be on developing advanced technology、building more fabs and ramping up production through a doubling or even tripling of annual capex in the next couple of years。
> *
> SMIC’s Q2 net profit up 35% at US$76.7m*
> 
> By Zhu Shenshen | August 13, 2015, Thursday
> 
> HONG Kong-listed Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corp, said yesterday that its second-quarter net profit grew 35 percent year on year to US$76.7 million, as surging domestic demand drove its revenue to a record high.
> 
> China’s leading contract chipmaker said in a filing to the stock exchange that its revenue increased 6.9 percent in the period to US$546.6 million.
> 
> It has benefited significantly from a decision by the central government to add the semiconductor industry to its national development strategy.
> 
> China sales accounted for 51 percent of SMIC’s revenue in the period, up from 44 percent in the second quarter of 2014.
> 
> “This is a breakthrough for SMIC,” said Gu Wenjun, chief analyst at Shanghai-based consulting company iCwise.
> 
> “The national strategy (on semiconductor development) will continue to benefit it going forward,” he said.
> 
> The company’s domestic customers comprise mostly “fabless” semiconductor companies, which design chips, but outsource their fabrication to foundries like SMIC.
> 
> The company said in the filing that it expects its revenue to grow by between 1 and 3 percent in the third quarter.
> 
> SMIC’s Q2 net profit up 35% at US$76.7m | Shanghai Daily




If you go a bit further up, I already posted this information.


----------



## cirr

Bussard Ramjet said:


> If you go a bit further up, I already posted this information.



SMIC will leapfrog 22nm node and be only 1-1.5 generation behind the top players by 2018 or 2019.

*SMIC’s 28nm Process Puts the Pressure on UMC*

*Peter Brown
*
12 August 2015

Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corp.’s (SMIC) has announced that its 28 nanometer (nm) process technology has been successfully adopted into mainstream smartphones. This marks a significant step in the commercial usage of 28nm core chips and a new era of advanced mobile phone chip manufacturing in China.

That puts SMIC in a good position to appeal to the Chinese government’s demand to increase domestic electronics content (Read: Why China Is Shopping for Silicon Valley Chip Companies). However, it also *places a heavy burden on competing foundry United Microelectronics Corp. (UMC)* to stave off SMIC as the third overall global foundry, according to IHS.

While SMIC is still several generations behind the likes of Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Corp. (TSMC) and Globalfoundries that are both qualified for 20nm and 14nm production, the Chinese foundry is only slightly behind UMC, which has been in volume production of 28nm chips for six quarters.

Len Jelinek, senior director of semiconductor manufacturing at IHS.“The key question is can [SMIC] surpass UMC in terms of 28nm revenue?” ask Len Jelinek, senior director of semiconductor manufacturing at IHS. “I believe with the pressure being placed by the Chinese government that within a year or so, *SMIC may be able to significantly increase their revenue on 28nm and possibly surpass UMC’s revenue*,” he says.

Jelinek says *the SMIC process technology is a big deal since the company had to develop the technology independently*, as Taiwan is not allowed to transfer technology to mainland China. While SMIC is the only foundry currently at this manufacturing process node, *it may not be for long as Shanghai Huali Microelectronics Corp. is also working to develop and qualify 28nm technology.*

SMIC’s 28nm process technology is being used initially to manufacture Qualcomm’s Snapdragon 410 processors for use in smartphones. While SMIC claims this is a pivotal step toward advancing mobile phone chip manufacturing in China, Qualcomm could elect to use the chips globally as well. However, Jelinek believes this might not be the case.

“*Given the strong desire of the Chinese government to have domestic suppliers, I would think that Qualcomm would preferentially provide these chips to domestic suppliers*,” he says.




Qualcomm and SMIC have developed the first 28nm process in China. Source: SMIC

Dr. Tzu-yin Chiu, CEO and executive director at SMIC, says in a statement that for the first time China’s mainland manufacturers will be able to introduce mainstream smartphones that are the result of the close collaboration between a Chinese foundry and smartphone chip maker built domestically.

Chiu says SMIC will work on developing more advanced processing technologies in the future in order to meet the demand from the domestic mainland. In fact, Qualcomm and SMIC have already formed an agreement—along with research institute IMEC and wireless technology giant Huawei—to develop a 14nm process (Read: SMIC, Qualcomm, IMEC in 14nm Process Development 

SMIC’s 28nm Process Puts the Pressure on UMC - IHS Electronics360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

FairAndUnbiased said:


> The gap between the haves and the have nots is indeed increasing:
> 
> 1980: neither China nor India could make integrated circuits.
> 1990: India still could not make integrated circuits, China could make 1970's US level.
> 2000: India still could not make integrated circuits, China could make 1990's US level.
> 2010: India still could not make integrated circuits, China could make 2005 US level.
> 2015: India still could not make integrated circuits, China could make 2010 US level.
> 2020: Think India will start making integrated circuits?



So what? India has democracy. Democracy is so great that many Indians if given the chance would leave their country.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

As the old saying goes：它山之石可以攻玉 

*Spreadtrum Guns for Intel’s 14nm FinFET in 2016*

*Junko Yoshida*

5/27/2015 00:28 AM EDT

SHANGHAI, China — Qualcomm and MediaTek, you better watch out. Here comes Spreadtrum, riding piggyback on Intel’s foundry business and *gunning for* *14nm finFET*, with sights set on *10nm*.

*China’s Spreadtrum Communications will use Intel Corp.’s 14nm finFET process technology, for both the low- and high-end mobile chips the company plans to launch in 2016*, Leo Li, chairman and CEO of Spreadtrum, told EE Times Tuesday (May 26).

For Spreadtrum, using Intel as its foundry has apparently superseded its potential adoption of Intel Architecture in future mobile chips.

Intel’s $1.5 billion investment in Tsinghua Unigroup last fall resulted in the U.S. chip giant owning 20 percent of China’s combined Spreadtrum Communications and RDA Microelectronics. Spreadtrum’s quid pro quo for Intel, under the agreement, is a matter of intense speculation among semiconductor industry observers.

Li, during the one-on-one interview, insisted, “I am under no obligation” to use Intel technologies “unless they prove to be competitive on the market.”

Nowhere in a series of agreements the two companies signed last fall is it stipulated that Spreadtrum must switch from ARM-based architecture to Intel Architecture in future chips.

“They can’t force us,” said Li. But that’s not to say that Li isn’t interested in a war chest full of Intel’s technologies. “Intel is a great company. It really has a lot to offer.”




Leo Li, Chairman and CEO of Spreadtrum

*External force
*
Li sees Spreadtrum’s role as “an external force” to change Intel’s culture and mentality. He believes Spreadtrum can help commercialize a lot of technologies that haven’t gone beyond Intel’s R&D lab.

Li holds the view that the U.S. CPU behemoth is too accustomed to “being served” by others in the industry, rather than serving them. “BK (Intel CEO Brian Krzanich) understands this. But not everyone [inside Intel] gets it,” said Li. He indicated that Intel is “a professional company” but sometimes it moves “too slow.”

For now, Spreadtrum will use Intel’s mobile chip SoFIA to gauge “customer engagement,” said Li. Intel designed SoFIA for a super-cheap smartphone last year. Packed with a dual-core Atom Silvermont processor, the SoC also crams in a modem. Spreadtrum will be selling SoFIA with a 4G modem, in addition to Spreadtrum’s existing product lines. They include single-core and quad-core ARM-based 3G mobile chips; and quad-core and octa-core based 4G mobile processors.

“If our customers like SoFIA, I’d take it,” said Li. But Spreadtrum testing Intel’s chip for “customer engagement” doesn’t sound like a ringing endorsement.

Whatever happened to the Intel Architecture-based SoCs that Spreadtrum and Intel were supposedly developing together? They were scheduled for rollout in the second half of 2015, but the project has apparently slipped.

Before the end of this year, the new SoC that will actually come out of Spreadtrum will use ARM-based octa-cores. That processor will be made by using *Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Co*.’s 16nm process technology.

Spreadtrum Guns for Intel's 14nm FinFET in 2016 | EE Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Phytium? A new kid on the block? We will soon hear more about this company and its CPU for HPCs. 

Phytium to detail 64-core ARMv8-A processor for HPC in August

May 1st, 2015 at 4:52 pm - Author Anton Shilov

The U.S. government recently banned sales of Xeon Phi co-processors for high-performance computing applications to numerous supercomputer sites in China, slowing down development of local research. But perhaps, China will not need any HPC chips from the world’s renowned suppliers in the future as domestic companies are developing a number of promising microprocessors.

*Phytium, a startup processor developer from Guangdong, China, is working on a special 64-core central processing unit specifically designed for high-performance computing applications. The company is going to present the supercomputer chip at the Hot Chips technology conference in August, which indicates that the CPU is either ready and is about to be released, or its development is largely completed.*





Nothing particular is known about Phytium’s upcoming CPU. The company itself describes it as “a 64-core ARMv8 processor for HPC”, which essentially means that this is 64-bit with many cores. However, this product is not that simple. In fact, Phytium’s CPU appears to be a highly-custom supercomputer chip that contains a lot of truly innovative technologies developed in-house.

Modern ARM cores allow to build SMP [symmetric multiprocessing] quad-core clusters as well as create many-core chips featuring up to 12 coherent SMP processor clusters through CoreLink CCN, AMBA 5 CHI, AMBA 4 ACE as well as other technologies. The total number of cores within a modern ARMv8-A system-on-chip cannot exceed 48 units if the SoC designers uses off-the-shelf technologies designed by ARM. Developers, who plan to integrate more than 48 ARM Cortex-A57 or ARM Cortex-A72 chips, will have to design their own high-speed on-chip ring-bus communication and interconnection technologies that support higher amount of processing engines (which may involve redesign of SMP clusters and necessity to develop special commutators for every cluster, or a group of cores, depending on exact approach to design).




An example of ARM-designed 48-core ARMv8-A microprocessor

Many-core chips also require sophisticated memory controllers and extreme memory bandwidth (i.e., they need to feature multiple controllers that can support high-speed memory). Such memory sub-systems are hard to design. ARM offers quite advanced DMC-520 controllers with enterprise-class class RAS (reliability, availability and serviceability) features such as ECC for x72 DRAM, TrustZone security and end to end Quality of Service (QoS). Unfortunately, the DMC-520 in the current implementation supports up to quad-channel DDR4 3.20GHz memory providing up to 102.4GB/s of bandwidth, which may not be enough for a 64-core HPC processor. It should be possible to install more than four DMC-520 controllers inside a chip, but it requires a lot of additional work. Developers of ARMv8-A-based processors for server and HPC applications, such as AMD or Cavium, use dual-channel or quad-channel memory controllers for their Opteron 1100A “Seattle” and ThunderX system-on-chips.

*Apparently, Phytium has managed to design an advanced ring-bus interconnect technology, a custom L3 cache sub-system with snoop filter, a sophisticated memory sub-system and a lot of other unique things necessary for many-core microprocessors.*

Unfortunately, nothing particular is known about the cores that Phytium plans to use inside its 64-core HPC chip. It is possible that the company will use off-the-shelf ARM cores, such as Cortex-A57, but it is also possible that the company has created a custom implementation of ARMv8 architecture. If the company is designing its chip for supercomputers, it has to be competitive against things like Intel Xeon Phi or Nvidia Tesla, hence, we are talking about ~0.5~1.0 TeraFLOPS-class double precision floating point performance per processor. It is, of course, possible that the chip will be slower because of architecture limitations or design trade-offs (power vs. throughput).

Phytium is not the only Chinese developer working on microprocessors for supercomputers. However, it will be the only CPU developer from China to present at this year’s Hot Chips conference. Since the symposium is about leading-edge technologies, it is logical to assume that Phytium is to unveil something very advanced.

Phytium is a part of Guangzhou Higher Education Mega Center, an area featured by higher education institutions, located on Xiaoguwei Island in Panyu District, Guangzhou, China.

Phytium to detail 64-core ARMv8-A processor for HPC in August | KitGuru

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Keel

This interesting report is almost 1 year old. It may not have been posted here on the forum
Have a read if you want to know of our IC technology prospects.
Also *2015 China IC Design Awards* is only a few months away. Let us see again through the coming occasion how far our country is advancing in this important industrial domain.

*EE Times-China survey indicates rapid advancement in mainland China's fabless industryWith use of 28nm or below process technologies for digital ICs quadrupling YOY*

*IC leaders discussed trends at industry event in Tianjin as winners of 2014 China IC Design Awards were revealed*

TIANJIN, China, Nov. 24, 2014 /PRNewswire/ -- _EE Times-China_, a leading electronic engineering title of Global Sources' (NASDAQ: GSOL) joint venture subsidiary, eMedia Asia Limited, has revealed the results of its 13th annual _China IC Design Survey_ and seventh _IC Design Awards_. _Survey_ findings show marked improvement in the fabless industry's design capability: 29 percent of respondent companies utilize cutting-edge 28nm or below process technologies for digital IC designs, more than quadrupling from 7 percent in 2013. For analog and mixed-signal ICs, the use of sophisticated 0.18μm or below technologies has also increased substantially to 51 and 60 percent, respectively (2013: 44 and 43 percent, respectively).

Brandon Smith, Publisher of _EE Times-China_, said: "The semiconductor industry is a strategic sector supported by the Chinese government, and we have seen continual growth in the scale of local fabless companies. In this year's _Survey_, 34 percent reported annual sales of more than US$50 million, a welcomed increase from 22 percent last year. The average workforce has also substantially expanded from 194 to 263, and the number of IC designers from 109 to 160. While the typical fabless still lags behind the world's top players in scale, the leading mainland China IC design companies already see annual sales of more thanUS$1 billion."

As part of the _Survey_, winners of the _2014_ _China IC Design Awards_ were selected through online voting by local system design engineers, as well as by fabless companies participating in the _Survey_ and _EE Times-China_ analysts. The awards winners were announced at a dinner in Tianjin on Nov. 21, where the _Survey_results were unveiled to more than 150 executives from the semiconductor industry. Jin Donghu, Vice Director of People's Government of Tianjin Binhai New Area and Wang Xuejia, Director of Development and Reform Bureau, Administrative Commission of Tianjin Economic Technological Development Area delivered speeches at the event and Ma Xuan, Vice Secretary-General of Tianjin IC Industry Association / Chief Engineer of Tianjin TEDA Science & Technology Development Group as one of the awards presenters.

The _China IC Leader Summit_ was held to coincide with the award presentation, and the stellar speaker lineup included:


Marshal Cheng, Vice President, Leadcore Technology
Zhu Yiming,CEO and President, GigaDevice
Zhou Zhengyu, CEO, Actions Semiconductor
Zhang Fan, President, Goodix
They discussed the future mainland China chips for smartphones, smart devices driven by the mobile Internet, biometrics and sensor technologies, as well as the ecosystem for IoT and smart home.

*Smartphones and smart devices to drive IC development*

Consumer electronics remains the main applications of mainland China-designed ICs, led by tablet PCs, mobile phones and set-top-boxes, although its share has dropped to 47 percent this year from 60 percent in 2013. For computer applications, the ratio of desktop and notebook computers has dropped, and 16 percent of respondents supply ICs for small-scale servers, which is a new option in this year's survey.

The ratio of telecommunication applications, such as wireless network and base station equipment, has risen significantly from 10 percent in 2013 to 19 percent this year. This growth is driven by the issuance of 4G licenses in mainland China and the related construction of nearly a million 4G base stations. Base station equipment was a newly added option last year, and its ratio rises considerably to 17 percent this year (2013: 6 percent). 

_EE Times-China_ analysts expect smartphones and smart devices to continue to drive the local IC design industry, due to the presence of numerous manufacturers in mainland China. 

As for the use of foundries, the dominance of TSMC and SMIC has greatly increased, with companies using them accounting for 40 percent and 32 percent, respectively (2013: both at 24 percent). This could be because local fabless companies are more inclined to choose sophisticated foundries to avoid the problem of inadequate capacity.

Cost becomes the biggest challenge when IC design companies contract foundries, although fewer state it as a major challenge this year (2014: 45 percent, 2013: 54 percent).

Alongside the jump in company size, the proportion of IC design engineers in China's fabless companies has also grown. Conversely, the average number of projects has dropped from 8.5 last year to seven this year. This is caused by increasing design difficulty, faster time-to-market and rising tapeout costs, and reflects the technology-intensive nature of the IC design industry as well as the desire for first pass silicon success. "We expect fabless companies will increasingly reuse design, purchase third-party IP as well as outsource design in the future," Smith added.

Already, more respondents indicate "insufficient IP library" as a major challenge this year (34 percent, up from 28 percent in 2013) when working with foundries. And as many as 86 percent of IC design companies use IP cores, increasing from 73 percent in 2013. As such, design iterations have become a much bigger challenge (rising to 22 percent this year from 4 percent in 2013).

Two challenges have also become more common this year: communication with foundry (increasing to 33 percent of respondents from last year's 24 percent) and incompatible process technology (from 13 percent in 2013 to 18 percent in 2014). Both are related to using more advanced process technologies.

The _2014 China IC Design Awards_ and _China IC Leader Summit _are sponsored by TEDA-Tianjin Economic and Technological Development Area, Synposys, Cadence, Silvaco, Actions Semiconductor, Huntersun, DIOO Microcircuits, Leadcore Technology, Mouser Electronics, VeriSilicon, and are supported by Global Sources' _Chief Executive China_.

For more information on _EE Times-China_'s 13th annual _China IC Design Survey_, please visitEMRG.

*2014 China IC Design Awards winners revealed*

_2014 China IC Design Awards_ winners as voted by mainland China's system design engineers are (in alphabetical order):


*Top 5 China IC Design Brands: *Dioo Microcircuits, GigaDevice, Leadcore Technology, SGMICRO, and Spreadtrum Communications (Shanghai)
*Top 5 Most Promising China IC Design Companies: *Goodix, HunterSun, Shenzhen Betterlife Electronic Science and Technology, Shenzhen Chipsvision Micro, and Vimicro
*Top 5 Outstanding Technical Support: *Cellix Revealing Technology, CHIPONE, Ingenic Semiconductor, VeriSilicon Microelectronics (Shanghai), and Wuxi Si-Power Micro-electronics
*Hot Products of the Year *(in alphabetical order of company names)*:*


*Best Wireless/RF IC of the Year: *Beken (BK5823), HangZhou ZhongKe Microelectronics (ATGS01), and Vimicro (WS962x series)
*Best Power Management of the Year: *BYD Microelectronics (BM3451/BM3452 series), EASE POWER (EDP103x/EDP23xx series), and Wuxi Chipown Micro-electronic (PN8316/8317)
*Best Power Device/Driver IC of the Year: *Shenzhen CYT Opto-electronic Technology (CYT3000A), Giantec Semiconductor (GT976X), and Shenzhen Chipsea Technologies (CSU8RP3429)
*Best Processor/FPGA of the Year: *BLX IC Design (GSC328x), Leadcore Technology (LC1860), and Spreadtrum Communications (Shanghai) (SC883XG)
*Best MCU/Memory/Interface IC of the Year: *Hangzhou Synochip Technologies (AS650), Shanghai Fudan Microelectronics (FM330X), and WST (WS3085N)
*Best MEMS/Sensor of the Year:* GalaxyCore (GC5004), Goodix (GF66xx), and QST (QMC6983)
*Best Amplifier/Data Converter of the Year: *3PEAK (TP55xx), SGMICRO (SGM8743), and Shenzhen Betterlife Electronic Science and Technology (ECG detection chip)
Winners voted by companies participating in the _2014 China IC Design Survey _are:


*Most Recognized Foundry: *TSMC
*Outstanding Foundry of the Year: *Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corporation (SMIC)
*Most Recognized EDA Vendor: *Synopsys
*Outstanding EDA Vendor of the Year: *Cadence
*Most Recognized IP Provider: *ARM
*Outstanding IP Provider of the Year:* Synopsys
Winners voted by _EE Times-China_analysts are:


*China IC Design Company of the Year: *Actions Semiconductor, BYD Microelectronics, Capital Microelectronics, FocalTech Systems, and HunterSun
*Innovative EDA Company of the Year: *Altium and Silvaco
*China IC Design Executive of the Year: *Joseph Xie, General Manager of QST Corporation
*China IC Design Team of the Year: *VeriSilicon Microelectronics (Shanghai)'s IC Design Team, and Xi'an Semipower's Chip Design Team
For more information on the _2014_ _China IC Design Awards_, please visit 2014年度中国IC设计调查与颁奖 (in Chinese).

More information about Global Sources is available on the company's corporate site (http://www.corporate.globalsources.com), Facebook and Twitter (_/globalsources_).

*About Global Sources *

Global Sources is a leading business-to-business media company and a primary facilitator of trade withGreater China.

The core business facilitates trade between Asia and the world using English-language media such as online marketplaces (GlobalSources.com), print and digital magazines, sourcing research reports, private sourcing events, and trade shows.

More than 1 million international buyers, including 95 of the world's top 100 retailers, use these services to obtain product and company information to help them source more profitably from overseas supply markets. These services also provide suppliers with integrated marketing solutions to build corporate image, generate sales leads and win orders from buyers in more than 240 countries and territories.

Global Sources' other businesses provide Chinese-language media to companies selling to and withinGreater China. These services include online web sites, print and digital magazines, seminars and trade shows. In mainland China, Global Sources has a network of more than 30 office locations and a community of more than 5 million registered online users and magazine readers of its Chinese-language media.

Now in its fifth decade, Global Sources has been publicly listed on the NASDAQ since 2000.

*About eMedia Asia Limited*

eMedia Asia Limited is a joint venture between Global Sources (60.1%) and United Business Media's EETimes Group (39.9%).

eMedia Asia provides 500,000-plus technology decision-makers throughout Asia and China with access to a multichannel media network. Through its technical events, publications and online network, eMedia Asialeads in providing the region's electronics community with the business and technical information they need to remain competitive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China semiconductor investment fund reportedly targets Globalfoundries*

Josephine Lien, Taipei; Steve Shen, DIGITIMES 

Monday 31 August 2015

China's National Integrated Circuit Industry Investment Fund reportedly has targeted Globalfoundries for acquisition in order to allow China to secure 14nm FinFET foundry process technology in a fast manner, according to sources from Taiwan's semiconductor industry.

China-based Hua Capital Management, which manages the national semiconductor industry investment fund on behalf of the central government, has approached Globalfoundries for possible cooperation through an investment bank, said the sources.

Meanwhile, Abu Dhabi's Advanced Technology Investment (ATIC), a major shareholder of Globalfoundries, is said to have a willingness to release its holdings in Globalfoundries, a move which may accelerate the planned acquisition deal, the sources noted.

The acquisition of Globalfoundries would enable Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corporation (SMIC), currently the largest wafer foundry house in China, to enter volume production of 14nm FinFET products much earlier than its original schedule, the sources indicated.

SMIC began volume production of 28nm chips in cooperation with Qualcomm recently and has signed an agreement with Qualcomm, IMEC and Huawei to develop 14nm process with volume production slated for 2020.

However, since Globalfoundries' 14nm process is licensed by Samsung Electronics, it is believed that Samsung is unlikely to agree to the acquisition bid from China, commented the sources.

China semiconductor investment fund reportedly targets Globalfoundries

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*China’s Tsinghua Unigroup to Build Memory Chip Factory*

*State-owned company plans to invest over $12 billion into plant, acquisitions of semiconductor firms*






The new offices of Tsinghua Unigroup in Beijing earlier this year. The company aims to build a globally competitive chip maker. Photo: Sean Gallagher for The Wall Street Journal

By Eva Dou

Nov. 5, 2015 10:28 a.m. ET

BEIJING—Tsinghua Unigroup Ltd. plans to plow more than $12 billion into a new memory-chip plant and acquisitions of semiconductor companies, as the Chinese state-owned company continues a drive to build a globally competitive chip maker.

Months after an unsuccessful effort to acquire U.S. memory chip maker Micron Technology Inc., MU -5.33 % Tsinghua Unigroup will build a memory-chip factory and make further acquisitions through a newly acquired subsidiary, Tongfang Guoxin Electronics Co., according to a Tongfang Guoxin filing on the Shenzhen stock exchange Thursday. The plans are pending regulatory approval and it wasn’t immediately clear how Tsinghua Unigroup would acquire the intellectual property to manufacture memory chips, which it currently doesn’t make.

The investments will be Tsinghua Unigroup’s latest in a buying spree this year. They come as China’s leaders have made it a national priority to reduce the country’s dependence on Western technology and build domestic technology champions.

“The integrated circuit sector has obtained strong support from national policy,” said Tongfang Guoxin in the filing, in discussing its reasons for building the plant.

“_Guoxin_” means “national microchip” in Chinese.

Tongfang Guoxin said in the filing that it will raise 80 billion yuan ($12.6 billion) in a private placement, with the overwhelming majority of the funds coming from Tsinghua Unigroup and an investment company controlled by Tsinghua Unigroup’s chairman Zhao Weiguo.

Tsinghua Unigroup, which isn’t listed, said on Monday that it would buy a controlling 36.4% stake in Tongfang Guoxin, a listed sister company in the same influential state-owned conglomerate Tsinghua Holdings Co. But Tsinghua Unigroup’s and Mr. Zhao’s combined share of Tongfang Guoxin will climb to around 88% after the private placement, just shy of the 90% threshold that would require delisting from the Shenzhen stock exchange, two people familiar with the deal said. The transaction consolidates two chipmaking rivals within Tsinghua Holdings.

Of the new funds, 60 billion yuan will go toward a new memory chip plant, and 16.2 billion yuan toward acquisitions “upstream and downstream in the microchip supply chain.” The remaining 3.8 billion yuan will go toward Tsinghua Unigroup’s purchase of a 25% stake in Taiwan’s Powertech Technology Inc., 6239 2.11 % which was announced last week.

Tsinghua Unigroup has been active as of late. In October, it hired Charles Kau, the former head of Taiwan memory chip maker Inotera MemoriesInc., 3474 -0.75 % a joint venture between Micron and Taiwan’s Nanya Technology Corp. 2408 -1.35 % The company struck a deal in September to buy a 15% stake in U.S. disk drive maker Western Digital Corp. WDC -1.02 %

China’s Tsinghua Unigroup to Build Memory Chip Factory - WSJ

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*China's Tsinghua Unigroup lines up $12 bln spending spree*

By REUTERS

PUBLISHED: 21:05 EST, 5 November 2015 | UPDATED: 21:05 EST, 5 November 2015

SHANGHAI/HONG KONG, Nov 6 (Reuters) - *Chinese technology conglomerate Tsinghua Unigroup Ltd plans to invest 80 billion yuan ($12.6 billion) in building a new memory chip factory and making acquisitions*, channelling the funds into a private placement by an affiliate announced late on Thursday.

Tongfang Guoxin Electronics Co said in a stock exchange statement that it would raise the funds in placement mostly funded by Tsinghua Unigroup and a firm controlled by the latter's chairman, Zhao Weiguo. Unlisted Tsinghua Unigroup bought 36 percent of Tongfang earlier this week.

Tsinghua Unigroup, controlled by Tsinghua University in Beijing which counts President Xi Jinping among its alumni, has spearheaded a global deal-making drive over the past year as China steps up efforts to build its own chip industry.

*About 60 billion yuan will be used to build a new memory chip factory, while 16.2 billion yuan will be spent on upstream and downstream acquisitions in the chip industry. The remaining 3.79 billion yuan will fund the purchase of a stake in Taiwan's Powertech Technology*, announced last week.

In September the firm announced plans to buy a 15 percent stake in U.S. data storage company Western Digital Corp, a deal that could draw regulatory scrutiny amid increased U.S. national security concerns.

In August, it made an informal $23 billion takeover offer for Micron Technology that was rejected out-of-hand by the Idaho-based chipmaker' s leadership.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> *China's Tsinghua Unigroup lines up $12 bln spending spree*
> 
> By REUTERS
> 
> PUBLISHED: 21:05 EST, 5 November 2015 | UPDATED: 21:05 EST, 5 November 2015
> 
> SHANGHAI/HONG KONG, Nov 6 (Reuters) - *Chinese technology conglomerate Tsinghua Unigroup Ltd plans to invest 80 billion yuan ($12.6 billion) in building a new memory chip factory and making acquisitions*, channelling the funds into a private placement by an affiliate announced late on Thursday.
> 
> Tongfang Guoxin Electronics Co said in a stock exchange statement that it would raise the funds in placement mostly funded by Tsinghua Unigroup and a firm controlled by the latter's chairman, Zhao Weiguo. Unlisted Tsinghua Unigroup bought 36 percent of Tongfang earlier this week.
> 
> Tsinghua Unigroup, controlled by Tsinghua University in Beijing which counts President Xi Jinping among its alumni, has spearheaded a global deal-making drive over the past year as China steps up efforts to build its own chip industry.
> 
> *About 60 billion yuan will be used to build a new memory chip factory, while 16.2 billion yuan will be spent on upstream and downstream acquisitions in the chip industry. The remaining 3.79 billion yuan will fund the purchase of a stake in Taiwan's Powertech Technology*, announced last week.
> 
> In September the firm announced plans to buy a 15 percent stake in U.S. data storage company Western Digital Corp, a deal that could draw regulatory scrutiny amid increased U.S. national security concerns.
> 
> In August, it made an informal $23 billion takeover offer for Micron Technology that was rejected out-of-hand by the Idaho-based chipmaker' s leadership.



With that much funds available, Mainland can also transfer scientists and technicians from Taiwan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> With that much funds available, Mainland can also transfer scientists and technicians from Taiwan.



Mediatek is giving Qualcomm a hard time 






*Qualcomm Losing Ground Fast In China*

*November 5, 2015 - Written By Muni Perez*

Things are not easy for Qualcomm, the American chip maker titan based in San Diego, CA. If we look back just 2 years ago, in 2013 Qualcomm had the incredible market share of 95% of all mobile processors, crushing even giant Intel. However, 2014 and 2015 have not been kind to the company, as last year its market share was down to 66% and this year numbers don’t look good either. For the years to come, Qualcomm will face bigger challenges as the competition is gearing up to battle, especially in the largest smartphone market in the world – China, where the company got half of its revenue for 2014.

Qualcomm’s problems are mainly thanks to MediaTek, the Taiwanese chipmaker that has been gaining ground in the past couple of years and this is where Qualcomm’s lost market share is going to. You have probably noticed that several high-end Chinese smartphones are coming with MediaTek’s Helios processor, such as the Xiaomi Redmi Note 2 Prime, the Meizu MX5 and the HTCs One M9+ and A9, and it means the Snapdragon is being slowly ditched. Earlier this year the company had another blow in their chest, as Samsung decided to ship the entire Galaxy line for 2015 with their own family of processors, the Exynos.

And there’s more: together with selling processors, the company also makes a lot of money by selling baseband chips for mobile devices – the cellular part of your smartphone. Qualcomm still holds 64% of this $4.7 billion market, but MediaTek is following it closely, as analysts expect the Taiwanese company market share to reach 40 to 45% in this business. Not everything is lost, though. Samsung is likely to bring back the Snapdragon SoC on their high-end Galaxy S7 for next year, and several other big names such as LG have chosen Qualcomm’s chips for their devices.

That said, it will be interesting to see how the market will heat up. As MediaTek is gearing up for entering the US and European markets, other chip makers are also working to get a slice of the pie. Huawei has recently announced their new Kirin 950 monster chipset, and Intel is also working hard to gain ground in the mobile world. While revenue and profits weren’t hurt yet, Qualcomm is shaking itself in order to face these new challenges. As a result, back in July, 15% of its workforce was cut out on a move to save $1.4 billion, while taking additional cost-cutting measures.

Qualcomm Losing Ground Fast In China | Androidheadlines.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> Mediatek is giving Qualcomm a hard time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Qualcomm Losing Ground Fast In China*
> 
> *November 5, 2015 - Written By Muni Perez*
> 
> Things are not easy for Qualcomm, the American chip maker titan based in San Diego, CA. If we look back just 2 years ago, in 2013 Qualcomm had the incredible market share of 95% of all mobile processors, crushing even giant Intel. However, 2014 and 2015 have not been kind to the company, as last year its market share was down to 66% and this year numbers don’t look good either. For the years to come, Qualcomm will face bigger challenges as the competition is gearing up to battle, especially in the largest smartphone market in the world – China, where the company got half of its revenue for 2014.
> 
> Qualcomm’s problems are mainly thanks to MediaTek, the Taiwanese chipmaker that has been gaining ground in the past couple of years and this is where Qualcomm’s lost market share is going to. You have probably noticed that several high-end Chinese smartphones are coming with MediaTek’s Helios processor, such as the Xiaomi Redmi Note 2 Prime, the Meizu MX5 and the HTCs One M9+ and A9, and it means the Snapdragon is being slowly ditched. Earlier this year the company had another blow in their chest, as Samsung decided to ship the entire Galaxy line for 2015 with their own family of processors, the Exynos.
> 
> And there’s more: together with selling processors, the company also makes a lot of money by selling baseband chips for mobile devices – the cellular part of your smartphone. Qualcomm still holds 64% of this $4.7 billion market, but MediaTek is following it closely, as analysts expect the Taiwanese company market share to reach 40 to 45% in this business. Not everything is lost, though. Samsung is likely to bring back the Snapdragon SoC on their high-end Galaxy S7 for next year, and several other big names such as LG have chosen Qualcomm’s chips for their devices.
> 
> That said, it will be interesting to see how the market will heat up. As MediaTek is gearing up for entering the US and European markets, other chip makers are also working to get a slice of the pie. Huawei has recently announced their new Kirin 950 monster chipset, and Intel is also working hard to gain ground in the mobile world. While revenue and profits weren’t hurt yet, Qualcomm is shaking itself in order to face these new challenges. As a result, back in July, 15% of its workforce was cut out on a move to save $1.4 billion, while taking additional cost-cutting measures.
> 
> Qualcomm Losing Ground Fast In China | Androidheadlines.com



Working with MediaTek instead of Qualcomm just makes sense not only from economic, but also from geopolitical sense. 

Greater dependency between the Straits is a way for smooth reunification.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

Taiwan’s chipmakers push for China thaw | Financial Times

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## yusheng

China will invest 120 bln in integrated circuits 

China will invest 120 bln in integrated circuits - China.org.cn

China will finance the domestic integrated circuit industry with 120 billion yuan (about US$19.2 billion) to boost its development, China Securities Journal reported on Wednesday, April 23.

The funds, which exceed the industry's aggregating investment in the past 10 years, is considered one step in reducing the country's reliance on imported chips, the core product for high-tech and manufacturing industries.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Beidou2020

Semiconductor and Commercial Jet Engines are the 2 most important areas for China.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shotgunner51

Beidou2020 said:


> Semiconductor and Commercial Jet Engines are the 2 most important areas for China.



*‘Made in China 2025’*

8 May, 2015 – State Council issued the Made in China 2025 Action Plan, a ten-year plan aiming to increase China’s manufacturing competitiveness. The plan strongly emphasizes the role of innovation, technology, green development and quality-over-quantity. In order to support this transition, China relies on manufacturing innovation centers, SMEs and strengthened IP use and protection. Among other targets, China aims to be self-sufficient for 40% of core components and materials in 2020, and 70% in 2025, in sectors such as aerospace, communication, power production and distribution, machinery, transportation and electric appliances.

The plan prioritizes 10 sectors in its transition towards a global manufacturing power, and 9 Tasks to be achieved.

*10 Sectors Identified as Priority*:

New information technology (this will involve core components, semiconductors)

Robotics
Aerospace and aeronautics

Ocean engineering equipment and high-tech ships
Railway equipment
Energy saving and new energy transports/vehicles
Power equipment
New materials
Biological medicine and medical devices
Agricultural machinery
*9 Main Tasks to be Achieved:*

Improve manufacturing innovation capacity
Integrate information technology and industry
Strengthen the industrial base
Foster Chinese brands
Enforce green manufacturing
Promote breakthroughs
Carry forward restructuring of manufacturing sector
Promote service-oriented manufacturing and producer services
Develop manufacturing industry internationally

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Lure

Hey @Martian2 ,

Nice report, thanks a lot. I wanna ask you a question regarding SMIC. SMIC offers 40 nm and 28 nm die sizes for it's advanced logic solutions. However 28 nm is a stop gap, and there are limited designs for that die size. 32 nm was the industry standard for that generation. Yet still SMIC does not provide 32 nm solutions. 

Do you have any information on when SMIC will start 32 nm technology, or if they will?

Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Shotgunner51 said:


> *‘Made in China 2025’*
> 
> 8 May, 2015 – State Council issued the Made in China 2025 Action Plan, a ten-year plan aiming to increase China’s manufacturing competitiveness. The plan strongly emphasizes the role of innovation, technology, green development and quality-over-quantity. In order to support this transition, China relies on manufacturing innovation centers, SMEs and strengthened IP use and protection. Among other targets, China aims to be self-sufficient for 40% of core components and materials in 2020, and 70% in 2025, in sectors such as aerospace, communication, power production and distribution, machinery, transportation and electric appliances.
> 
> The plan prioritizes 10 sectors in its transition towards a global manufacturing power, and 9 Tasks to be achieved.
> 
> *10 Sectors Identified as Priority*:
> 
> New information technology (this will involve core components, semiconductors)
> 
> Robotics
> Aerospace and aeronautics
> 
> Ocean engineering equipment and high-tech ships
> Railway equipment
> Energy saving and new energy transports/vehicles
> Power equipment
> New materials
> Biological medicine and medical devices
> Agricultural machinery
> *9 Main Tasks to be Achieved:*
> 
> Improve manufacturing innovation capacity
> Integrate information technology and industry
> Strengthen the industrial base
> Foster Chinese brands
> Enforce green manufacturing
> Promote breakthroughs
> Carry forward restructuring of manufacturing sector
> Promote service-oriented manufacturing and producer services
> Develop manufacturing industry internationally



Good to see China's heading towards more improvement. Relying on West is always very dangerous especially in some strategic sectors.

Powerful China who can keep western powers in check is must for world now.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Shotgunner51

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Good to see China's heading towards more improvement. Relying on West is always very dangerous especially in some strategic sectors.
> 
> Powerful China who can keep western powers in check is must for world now.



Thanks bro, in my opinion as Mainland industrial base is more integrated with Taiwan tech, China can achieve competitive advantage in the semiconductor sector as observed in the LCD/LED sector, CNC sector. That's the direction policy makers have chosen, let's expedite the process.

Let both CN and PK grow together! 

@Martian2 @TaiShang

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## oproh

Great news, more actors like China will make the industry more competitive.
Btw, I didn't know that some technologically advance country like japan is crap when it comes to the semiconductor industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Martian2

Lure said:


> Hey @Martian2 ,
> 
> Nice report, thanks a lot. I wanna ask you a question regarding SMIC. SMIC offers 40 nm and 28 nm die sizes for it's advanced logic solutions. However 28 nm is a stop gap, and there are limited designs for that die size. 32 nm was the industry standard for that generation. Yet still SMIC does not provide 32 nm solutions.
> 
> Do you have any information on when SMIC will start 32 nm technology, or if they will?
> 
> Thanks


32nm was a half-node.

28nm has smaller dimensions (including gate pitch) than 32nm.

28nm is superior to 32nm in every way. Semiconductor companies do not go backwards. They utilize older technology for inexpensive chips (such as automotive use). However, SMIC will not build a new factory using an inferior 32nm half-node.

As you can see from the chart below, 28nm is a full node and every semiconductor manufacturer has a plan to move to smaller dimensions. 32nm was a half-node and a stop-gap measure between full nodes. If a company has 28nm, it won't go backwards to build 32nm.

If a company has 32nm, it may decide to skip 28nm and move to 20nm.

I think a 32nm chip only has to be 33% larger in die size to yield the same performance as 28nm. Of course, a 32nm chip would still consume more electricity. The point is that 32nm and 28nm are interchangeable.









oproh said:


> Great news, more actors like China will make the industry more competitive.
> Btw, I didn't know that some technologically advance country like japan is crap when it comes to the semiconductor industry.


During the 1980s and 1990s, Japan was very strong in semiconductors and electronics. However, the Japanese companies were vertically integrated. This helped the Japanese companies to gain scale very quickly. It is also true in reverse. When Japanese companies started losing market share, they de-leveraged very quickly in both electronics and semiconductors.

I will give you a few examples.

Japanese Sony tvs used to have huge market share. A tv requires a chip to control its functions (e.g. typically called a "driver"). Sony cathode-ray tvs like the Sony Trinitron were made in Japan and kept rising in cost. The market transitioned to LCD displays. The Japanese chip industry suffered for two reasons. LCDs were dominated by Taiwan's AUO and Chi Mei until Korea's LG (which a US federal court ruled had stolen four critical Taiwanese AUO LCD patents) and Samsung came along.

Today, Taiwan is a huge supplier of LCD driver chips for tv and monitor displays. Taiwan ousted Japan's Sony and NEC from the display market.

Similarly, Japan's Epson used to rule the dot-matrix printer market. HP came along and built laser printers. Not only did Epson lose market share, the Japanese dot-matrix chip drivers inside the printers lost their market.

Japan used to own the game console market. Nintendo and Sega used to have Japanese chips inside their game consoles. The market moved to higher performance Xbox AMD-designed chips. Sony's Playstation 4 followed Xbox in using AMD chips. I think Nintendo is abandoning its own custom chips and using AMD chips for its next generation console.

Japan lost all of the chips inside tvs, monitors, printers, and game consoles. Japan has negligible market share in smartphone chips. Japan has basically lost its entire semiconductor and electronics industries. The Taiwanese model of separate companies for component suppliers is superior to the Japanese model of vertical integration.

Taiwan's TSMC fabs run at 90% to 95% efficiency. TSMC aggregates all of the orders from its thousands of customers and maximizes the utility from each plant. Taking Sony as an example, the Japanese plant is either under-utilized or insufficient in capacity when there's a hit product. Sony semiconductor plants fluctuated in capacity utilization based solely on Sony sales in the marketplace.

The Japanese were foolish in not switching to the Taiwanese disaggregated model. In Taiwan, MediaTek will design chips for anybody. The Japanese were limited to designing chips only for their keiretsu. Taiwan's MediaTek can tap the worldwide market. A Japanese competitor was limited to only a few clients within its business group.

It was a no-brainer that Taiwan would trounce Japan in the long run. Taiwan's TSMC currently controls 60% of the worldwide foundry market and has an annual net profit of around $10 billion. Taiwan delivered a TKO (ie. technical knock-out) to Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## Pangu

Martian2 said:


> 32nm was a half-node.
> 
> 28nm has smaller dimensions (including gate pitch) than 32nm.
> 
> 28nm is superior to 32nm in every way. Semiconductor companies do not go backwards. They utilize older technology for inexpensive chips (such as automotive use). However, SMIC will not build a new factory using an inferior 32nm half-node.
> 
> As you can see from the chart below, 28nm is a full node and every semiconductor manufacturer has a plan to move to smaller dimensions. 32nm was a half-node and a stop-gap measure between full nodes. If a company has 28nm, it won't go backwards to build 32nm.
> 
> If a company has 32nm, it may decide to skip 28nm and move to 20nm.
> 
> I think a 32nm chip only has to be 33% larger in die size to yield the same performance as 28nm. Of course, a 32nm chip would still consume more electricity. The point is that 32nm and 28nm are interchangeable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During the 1980s and 1990s, Japan was very strong in semiconductors and electronics. However, the Japanese companies were vertically integrated. This helped the Japanese companies to gain scale very quickly. It is also true in reverse. When Japanese companies started losing market share, they de-leveraged very quickly.
> 
> I will give you a few examples.
> 
> Japanese Sony tvs used to have huge market share. A tv requires a chip to control its functions (e.g. typically called a "driver"). Sony cathode-ray tvs like the Sony Trinitron were made in Japan and kept rising in cost. The market transitioned to LCD displays. The Japanese chip industry suffered for two reasons. LCDs were dominated by Taiwan's AUO and Chi Mei until Korea's LG (which a US federal court ruled had stolen four critical Taiwanese AUO LCD patents) and Samsung came along.
> 
> Today, Taiwan is a huge supplier of LCD driver chips for tv and monitor displays. Taiwan ousted Japan's Sony and NEC from the display market.
> 
> Similarly, Japan's Epson used to rule the dot-matrix printer market. HP came along and built laser printers. Not only did Epson lose market share, the Japanese dot-matrix chip drivers inside the printers lost their market.
> 
> Japan used to own the game console market. Nintendo and Sega used to have Japanese chips inside their game consoles. The market moved to higher performance Xbox AMD-designed chips. Sony's Playstation 4 followed Xbox in using AMD chips. I think Nintendo is abandoning its own custom chips and using AMD chips for its next generation console.
> 
> Japan lost all of the chips insides tvs, monitors, printers, and game consoles. Japan has negligible market share in smartphone chips. Japan has basically lost its entire semiconductor and electronics industries. The Taiwanese model of separate companies for component suppliers is superior to the Japanese model of vertical integration.
> 
> Taiwan's TSMC fabs run at 90% to 95% efficiency. TSMC aggregates all of the orders from its thousands of customers and maximizes the utility from each plant. Taking Sony as an example, the Japanese plant is either under-utilized or insufficient in capacity when there's a hit product. Sony semiconductor plants fluctuated in capacity utilization based solely on Sony sales in the market place.
> 
> The Japanese were foolish in not switching to the Taiwanese disaggregated model. In Taiwan, MediaTek will design chips for anybody. The Japanese were limited to designing chips only for their keiretsu. Taiwan's MediaTek can tap the worldwide market. A Japanese competitor was limited to only a few clients within its business group.
> 
> It was a no-brainer that Taiwan would trounce Japan in the long run. Taiwan's TSMC currently controls 60% of the worldwide foundry market and has an annual net profit of around $10 billion. Taiwan delivered a TKO (ie. technical knock-out) to Japan.



Very nice write up, thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Mon Dec 7, 2015 1:11am EST

*BRIEF-TSMC plans advanced manufacturing plant in China with net investment under $3 bln*

Dec 7 Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Co Ltd

* Says plans to set up 12-inch wafer manufacturing plant, design service centre in Nanjing, China

* Says planned capacity for Nanjing wafer plant is 20,000 12-inch wafers per month

* Says Nanjing plant to begin volume production in second half 2018 of 16-nanometer process technology

* Says net investment in Nanjing plant to be less than $3 billion Source text for Eikon: [ID:bit.ly/PuEXUE] Further company coverage: (Reporting by J.R. Wu)

BRIEF-TSMC plans advanced manufacturing plant in China with net investment under $3 bln| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Lure

Martian2 said:


> 32nm was a half-node.
> 
> 28nm has smaller dimensions (including gate pitch) than 32nm.
> 
> 28nm is superior to 32nm in every way. Semiconductor companies do not go backwards. They utilize older technology for inexpensive chips (such as automotive use). However, SMIC will not build a new factory using an inferior 32nm half-node.
> 
> As you can see from the chart below, 28nm is a full node and every semiconductor manufacturer has a plan to move to smaller dimensions. 32nm was a half-node and a stop-gap measure between full nodes. If a company has 28nm, it won't go backwards to build 32nm.
> 
> If a company has 32nm, it may decide to skip 28nm and move to 20nm.
> 
> I think a 32nm chip only has to be 33% larger in die size to yield the same performance as 28nm. Of course, a 32nm chip would still consume more electricity. The point is that 32nm and 28nm are interchangeable.



Hey thanks for your answer. But there is small issue I wanna remind. Actually 32 nm was that generation's standard node size and 28 nm was the stop gap.

SPIE | Proceeding | Challenges for the 28nm half node: Is the optical shrink dead?

GlobalFoundries: 32nm and 28nm under way, moving away from strict SOI | Chips | Geek.com

IBM, GlobalFoundries move to 28nm process tech- The Inquirer

And this second issue is that of course the smaller the node is it's much more energy efficient and better. But there are a lot of companies out there which made their designs for 32 nm and most of them won't be able to easily adapt 28 nm technology. Of course 28 nm is more advanced, but as you've mentioned there are a lot of IC designers that doesn't work cutting edge. Actually SMIC owes a lot to it's robust 40 nm and 65 nm technology for it's current surge in revenues and profit.

MOQ is another issue for many small companies out there as well. They sometimes work with bigger nodes to have lower MOQ's. Most of the time small companies can't afford large MOQ's for cutting edge nodes.

Here's an interview with SMIC's CEO Tzu-Yin Chiu,

In the midst of SMIC's financial achievements, Chiu last week received the coveted Environment, Health, and Safety (EHS) leadership award from SEMI, the global semiconductor industry association.

With breathing room at last, SMIC now talks about the company's various milestones in its environmental, safety, and philanthropy activities. Chiu touched upon a "SMIC Liver Transplant Program for Children," an initiative launched last year to contribute 2 million RMB to fund liver transplants for impoverished children in China.

During a one-on-one interview with EE Times last week, Chiu didn't hesitate to express SMIC's interest in expansion -- beyond China.

Asked about IBM fabs that may be up for sale, as Big Blue executes its plan to withdraw from the semiconductor business, Chiu said he's interested. "Never rule out the possibility," he said. However, he quickly added, "Of course, we are aware of some of the issues... IBM is, after all, the jewel of the United States."

SMIC is rehabilitated. China's leading foundry's operation is much more stable. The company is building its revenue and profit growth based on, not a wild, but a modest, capacity buildup of 6.7% per year.

But is this all we can expect? Is this as high as SMIC gets?

SMIC's critics worry that SMIC, under Chiu's leadership, might have already given up the dream of directly competing with the world's Tier 1 foundries such as Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Co. (TSMC), Samsung, and Intel.

One long-time semiconductor industry observer based in Shanghai, who spoke on the condition of anonymity, told EE Times, "The gap between SMIC and TSMC is not narrowing, but rather, widening larger in the last few years."

Indeed, while leading fab owners are busy talking about a 14 nm process node, SMIC says its 28 nm process node is "now frozen," allowing potential customers to test and verify SMIC's newest node.

If this is not a concern for SMIC, what other priorities does the company have in mind? How will SMIC compete in the long run?

EE Times recently sat down with SMIC's CEO in its Shanghai headquarters. Here's an edited version of that Q&A.

*EE Times:* Some in the industry are worried that the technology gap between SMIC and other leading foundries is widening. What's your view?

*Tzu-Yin Chiu:* Probably not with TSMC... but I think we are narrowing our technology gap with other foundries. We are keeping pace with the industry, and we are quite confident of the progress we're making.

*EE Times:* What other foundries are you referring to?

*Chiu:* I'd rather not name names.

*EE Times:* Help me understand with which specific technologies you think you are narrowing the gap with your competitors.

*Chiu:* For one, we're very happy with our 40nm/45nm ramp. In 2013, 40nm/45nm revenue contribution was more than $200 million. [SMIC's 45/40 nanometer revenue increased significantly, to account for 16% of the revenue in the second half of 2013.]

Second, our 28nm node technology for both high-k metal gate (HKMG) and POLY/SiON processes were frozen by the end of 2013. Through our Multi-Project Wafer offering, we're entertaining commercial ICs and customer product verification. We are getting very good feedback.


*SMIC's technology nodes by percentage*



(Source: SMIC)


*EE Times:* How big is your 28 nm capacity?

*Chiu:* Beijing will be our main 28 nm fab, where we will have a capacity of 6,000 wafers per month by the end of the third quarter this year. We're moving our equipment to Beijing as we speak. But we also have a capacity in Shanghai, capable of addressing the 28 nm technology.

With Beijing and Shanghai combined, our 28 nm capacity is 15,000 wafers per month.

*EE Times:* Is that enough?

*Chiu:* It all depends on the needs of our customers. As you know, our 28 nm process technology is fungible. In other words, those new 28 nm process lines are also capable of 40 nm products. Our plan is that over the next three years, we will build our Beijing facility to have a capacity of 35,000 wafers per month.

*EE Times:* What do you have to do in order to make that happen?

*Chiu:* We need to bring in customers and ramp up our technology. [SMIC already did the first Multi-Project Wafer (MPW) late last year. The company is planning on four more MPW shuttles in 2014.]

We also need to make sure that there is enough capital for full ramp-up to 35,000 wafers per month.


*SMIC's 28 nm technology milestones*



(Source: SMIC)

*EE Times:* I understand that your Beijing project is 55 percent funded by SMIC and 45 percent by other JV shareholders. You previously said that you're spending about $570 million for your new Beijing project. Is your Beijing fab sufficiently funded?

*Chiu:* Yes, we're getting what we need, and we're confident of it. This is well within our means.

*EE Times:* I've been hearing about the Chinese government's strong interest in investing really big money into the domestic semiconductor industry -- over the next five to 10 years -- as part of the nation's initiative to encourage innovation and advance its economy. I'd imagine SMIC could be a big beneficiary of that.

*Chiu:* We'd welcome the policy to encourage investment in semiconductors. But we are not aware of any details.

*EE Times:* We all agree about the stability and focus you've brought to SMIC. What were three major factors that you think contributed to the company's steady growth last year?

*Chiu:* This has been a result of the efforts by the whole team.

But first, I should point out that the successful ramp-up of new technology -- namely, 40nm/45nm processes -- contributed to our revenue in the past year.

Second, our differentiated technology in such areas as CMOS image sensors, power management ICs, and embedded non-volatile memory. All three differentiated technologies combined, we achieved an average of more than 40 percent growth in revenue.

Third, robust growth in China contributed to our success. Forty percent of our revenue comes from Chinese customers.

*EE Times:* Now that we have begun to hear about the pending merger among Chinese fabless companies, such as the one between Spreadtrum and RDA, are we going to see the number of your Chinese customers decline?

*Chiu:* We see some Chinese companies are breaking off the pack. We're engaged with all the winners.

*EE Times:* What about customers outside China?

*Chiu:* We are going global. We have new engagements all over the world. We have top US fabless companies as our long-term customers over the last 10 years. They're silent, but they're very persistent customers. Among those moving from 40 nm to 28 nm, some are top 10 global fabless companies.

*EE Times:* How's your CMOS image sensor business going?

*Chiu:* You know that we have a backside illumination platform for our CMOS image sensors. [BSI is a special way of arranging the imaging elements to increase the amount of light captured, thus improving low-light performance. In essence, it removes the readout circuitry and interconnects from the light path, and illuminates the sensor from the backside.]

With the rise of "selfies," 2 megapixel sensors are in big demand for the front camera of a cellphone. They're in high-volume production now. Our customers' demand for 5 megapixel and 8 megapixel image sensors has grown rapidly.

*EE Times:* Previously, you talked about the Chinese government's mandate, under which magnetic cards will change to IC cards in 2015. Our understanding is that SMIC developed an embedded EEPROM platform, which had been adopted by a majority of China's bankcard IC design houses. What's the latest?

*Chiu:* Four out of six UnionPay-qualified bank cards use our platform. Most of our customers are verifying their products, and small-volume production will begin in the second half of this year. A more significant ramp-up and revenue contribution are expected in 2015.

*EE Times:* How's SMIC's plan for MEMS?

*Chiu:* SMIC has a very successful program with Silicon Labs on CMEMS [designed to allow direct post-processing of high-quality MEMS layers on top of Silicon Labs' RF/mixed-signal CMOS technology.]

*EE Times:* But that's mainly for manufacturing CMEMS-based MEMS oscillators. What about other MEMS?

*Chiu:* Our plan is to closely work with our customers to develop proprietary MEMS process technology. We also have our own capable MEMS teams and a set of MEMS capabilities on our own.

*EE Times:* What are those?

*Chiu:* We're not ready to reveal specifics. But our plan is to use our new fab where both CMOS image sensors and MEMS can be manufactured. Our goal is to leverage a part of the special tools required for CMOS image sensor production for MEMS.

*EE Times:* What new fab?

*Chiu:* We're actually building a new CMOS Image Sensor [CIS] ecosystem. Our plan is to use this ecosystem for both CIS and MEMS.

First, we already have the 28nm/40nm front-end facility in Shanghai.

Second, we established a joint venture with Toppan. With Toppan, we manufacture on-chip color filters and micro lenses for CMOS image sensors.

Last October, SMIC formed an R&D and manufacturing center dedicated to vision, sensors, and 3D IC, with a mission to consolidate manufacturing capabilities for silicon-based sensors, thru-silicon-via [TSV] technology and other middle-end wafer process [MEWP] technologies.

Then, just last month, we announced a new JV with Jiangsu Changjiang Electronics Technology Co. Ltd., China's largest backend house. The new JV will be responsible for 12-inch bumping and related testing. JCET will also build advanced back-end package production lines nearby.

So, all told, we will be leveraging the network of CIS ecosystem for MEMS as well.

* * *
The SMIC CEO said that SMIC must make sure it meets the needs of the Chinese market and Chinese products. For that matter, in responding to Chinese customers' strong demand for 8-inch displays, SMIC is now bringing up an 8-inch fab in Shenzhen. "We have procured the second-hand equipment, and we're installing them right now," Chiu said. The plan is to build a capacity of 50,000 wafers per month. "Our specialty technology products will be made at the 8-inch fab. They include PMIC and image sensors."

*Clearly, SMIC;s focus today is what China needs right now. But what about high-end advanced technology? Should I even ask about SMIC's plan for 14 nm process?

Chiu said, "We will be ready with FinFET at 14 nm process by the end of 2016." He said it as a matter of fact. Somehow, he never made it sound like a big deal.*

Will SMIC Narrow Tech Gap? | EE Times

He downplayed the 14 nm node in 2016 which actually marks the drop of technological gap between SMIC and tier 1 fabs to 2 years. However he braggs a lot about 40 nm and 65 nm. If this was my company I'd be popping champaigns celebrating 14 nm technology in 2016. However he is so calm about this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

The money is in 28nm.

TSMC is the foundry industry leader. It derives a full one-third of its revenue from 28nm.

TSMC's revenue is about $26 billion this year. One third of $26 billion is about $8 billion.

28nm is an $8 billion market.

If you're a competitor, you need to take away some of the business from TSMC's 28nm customers.

I don't think TSMC has anything at 32nm. I think 32nm is mostly Samsung's in-house Exynos.
----------

TSMC is the king of 28nm (May 2015 citation)

"TSMC started its commercial 28nm process five years ago and now accounts for over 75 per cent of the global 28nm foundry market. In addition, the 28nm products also contributed 30 per cent to TSMC's total revenues in 2014."
----------





"TSMC Q4 2014 revenue by node"
Source: Intel Or TSMC? Which Deserves Your Investment Dollar? - Intel Corporation (NASDAQ:INTC) | Seeking Alpha

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shotgunner51

Martian2 said:


> It was a no-brainer that Taiwan would trounce Japan in the long run. Taiwan's TSMC currently controls 60% of the worldwide foundry market and has an annual net profit of around $10 billion. Taiwan delivered a TKO (ie. technical knock-out) to Japan.





Martian2 said:


> Today, Taiwan is a huge supplier of LCD driver chips for tv and monitor displays. Taiwan ousted Japan's Sony and NEC from the display market.


Good job!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Martian2

*TSMC starts mass production of 10nm in 2016. One year ahead of INTEL. | SemiWiki*

Daniel Nenni at SemiWiki is a 30-year semiconductor industry veteran. He personally talks to a lot of the important people and companies in the semiconductor industry. According to his latest information, TSMC will beat INTEL to 10nm and 7nm (read his article below).
----------

SemiWiki.com - 20% Growth and 10nm for TSMC in 2016!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

*MediaTek, HLMC announce tape-out of 28nm mobile chips*

*MediaTek, HLMC announce tape-out of 28nm mobile chips*

Jessie Shen, DIGITIMES, Taipei [Monday 16 November 2015]

MediaTek and Shanghai Huali Microelectronics (HLMC) have completed the tape-out of a 28nm mobile chip design, according to the China-based 12-inch foundry.

“This 28nm tape-out with MediaTek marks that HLMC has steadily gained great experiences in advanced process technology management and yield improvement, which has paved a solid basis for the further cooperation between HLMC and MediaTek,” said Jack Qi Shu, VP of sales & marketing at HLMC, in a statement.

In December 2014, HLMC announced it is working closely with MediaTek on 28nm technology development and wafer manufacturing services.

Previous reports quoted industry sources as saying that HLMC and MediaTek had discussed about expanding their partnership to FinFET chips, but none of the companies confirmed the reports.

Founded in 2010, HLMC is majority owned by the Shanghai government. HLMC in 2011 ramped its 12-inch wafer fab, and directly entered 65/55nm production.

MediaTek, HLMC announce tape-out of 28nm mobile chips | SVM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Chinese Consortium Makes Rival Bid for Fairchild Semiconductor*

By MICHAEL J. de la MERCED

DEC. 8, 2015

SAN FRANCISCO — A trans-Pacific bidding war for Fairchild Semiconductor may be in the offing, as a consortium of Chinese buyers emerged to make a rival offer for the chip maker.

A group led by China Resources Holdings, a state-owned conglomerate, has bid roughly $2.5 billion for Fairchild, according to a person briefed on the matter. That proposal, amounting to $21.70 a share in cash, tops a $20-a-share offer from ON Semiconductor that Fairchild accepted last month.

Also participating in the Chinese takeover effort is Hua Capital Management, an investment firm that led the takeover of the imaging chip maker OmniVision Technologies last spring.

Fairchild acknowledged in a statement on Tuesday that it had received an unsolicited takeover bid that was higher than ON Semiconductor’s offer, though it did not disclose the identity of the suitor. Bloomberg News later reported that the Chinese entities were behind the bid.

The move by the China Resources and Hua highlights the continued interest by Chinese buyers in the chip-manufacturing industry. This year, Tsinghua Unigroup, China’s biggest semiconductor maker, weighed a takeover of Micron Technology, a maker of memory chips.

Adding Fairchild, whose chips help regulate power use in computers and other devices, could bolster the semiconductor arm of China Resources, an enormous conglomerate whose other arms include supermarkets and power plants.

The China Resources consortium emerged as a suitor late in an auction of Fairchild earlier this year and was willing to pay at least $20.20 a share, according to the person briefed on the matter. But by that point, Fairchild essentially had committed to striking a deal with ON Semiconductor.

Fairchild’s agreement with ON Semiconductor does not include a so-called go-shop period that allows the company to solicit higher takeover offers. But the chip maker can evaluate unsolicited bids that it receives.

In its statement on Tuesday, the company said that it would review the new proposal, though its board was still recommending that shareholders accept ON Semiconductor’s deal.

One potential hurdle for the Chinese consortium is the prospect of a tough review by the Committee on Foreign Investment in the United States, an American government panel that reviews takeovers by foreign buyers. That regulator has sometimes looked unfavorably on Chinese companies bidding for American tech companies, though the China Resources group is likely to argue that Fairchild’s chips are not vital to the national security of the United States.

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/09/b...val-bid-for-fairchild-semiconductor.html?_r=0

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*China chips away at U.S., Taiwan semiconductor dominance*

Dec. 8, 2015, 4:08 PM

By Yimou Lee

HONG KONG (Reuters) - China's multi-billion dollar drive towards self-reliance in semiconductors has spawned a cluster of chip designers that industry experts say could eventually rival leaders Qualcomm Inc and MediaTek Inc .

The world's second-largest economy now *boasts nine companies that design and sell chips in the global top 50 from just one in 2009*. Clients such as Chinese smartphone manufacturers have also helped compatriot chip designers amass a market share of almost a fifth, according to data analyst TrendForce.

The rise of Chinese designers such as Huawei Technologies Co Ltd [HWT.UL] subsidiary HiSilicon and Spreadtrum Communications comes as the government ploughs funds into home-grown technology to reduce cyber-security risk, following revelations in 2013 of U.S. global cyber-snooping programs.

The revelations have made China a harder place for U.S. tech firms to do business, with Qualcomm saying as recently as last month that it faced delays closing licensing agreements. In contrast, sales at Chinese designers are set to surge this year, some by as much as 40 percent, said researcher IC Insights.

"The Chinese fabless industry is expanding by leaps and bounds," said Bernstein analyst Mark Li, referring to designers which contract out fabrication to so-called foundries such as Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Co Ltd (TSMC) .

Chinese chip designers lag top rivals in terms of technology by four to five years yet have the potential to disrupt the global chip supply chain, industry experts and executives said.

But in terms of size, China is likely to seize second place in the $20 billion-plus chip design industry from Taiwan this year, Li said.

PAST MISTAKES

Chinese factories use over 60 percent of the world's chips annually, and in 2013 imported more chips by value than crude oil. To promote domestic development, the government has tasked chip firms with raising revenue by more than 20 percent annually and building "a group of world-class companies" by 2030.

China's list of chip design hopefuls include HiSilicon plus Spreadtrum and RDA Microelectronics Inc - both controlled by state-backed Tsinghua Unigroup Ltd - as well as All Winner Technology Co Ltd , Leadcore Technology, Galaxycore Microelectronics and Goodix Technology.

"Only by being a market leader can you be profitable," said Tsinghua Unigroup Chairman Zhao Weiguo.

Through a $21.7 billion national fund, as well as at least five other government-led investment vehicles in cities such as Beijing, Shanghai and Nanjing, China has approximately $32 billion under management to build national champions in the chip ecosystem, according to consulting McKinsey & Co.

"Their IC design can become a strong force in a few years," TSMC co-Chief Executive Officer Mark Liu said in a recent interview, referring to chips as integrated circuits (IC).

"However, the system has to reward innovation. You cannot just want market share and dump a lot of low price products into the market. That is not going to help the Chinese IC design sector to grow," Liu said. "So there are good parts and I hope they avoid the bad parts."

There is concern in the industry about a repeat of China's previous efforts to develop industries, such as solar panels and liquid crystal displays (LCD), where overzealous investment led to oversupply and plunging prices.

China made up 14 percent of the global LCD market last year from 3 percent in 2010, while the industry's average profit margin declined to 1.2 percent from 7.8 percent over the same period, wrote Bernstein's Li in a recent report.

"China will not stop until it dominates the market, with value and economics being destroyed every single time," said Li.

(Reporting by Yimou Lee, Miyoung Kim, J.R. Wu; Additional reporting by Paul Carsten; Editing by Christopher Cushing)

China chips away at U.S., Taiwan semiconductor dominance - Business Insider

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## war&peace

Good going China

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*UMC to Start 12-inch Fab in China Ahead of Schedule*

*Alan Patterson*

12/7/2015 05:48 PM EST

TAIPEI — United Microelectronics Corp. (UMC), the world’s third-largest foundry, said it expects to open a joint venture 12-inch fab in China about two months earlier than the company expected.

Production will start around the end of the third quarter of 2016, a month or two earlier than UMC’s original expectation for the fourth quarter next year, according to company spokesman Richard Yu. The speed of construction in China has been fast, he said. 

UMC is partnering with Fujian Electronics & Information Group and the Xiamen municipal government. The total investment in the fab located in the city of Xiamen on the southeast coast of China is approximately $6.2 billion. UMC will hold about 21% of the venture but will have six out of nine directors on the company board.

The fab will benefit from its location in one of the world’s fastest growing chip markets, which has been chugging along at an annual rate exceeding 10%, according to IC Insights. Although China’s chip market is forecast to be worth $152 billion by 2019, the nation still imports most of its chips.

China’s largest foundry, Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corp. (SMIC), may have been the world’s only chipmaker to run at full utilization during the third quarter this year on strong demand from customers in China.

*TSMC’s 12-inch plans
*
While UMC’s joint venture is the first 12-inch fab in China with investment from a Taiwanese company, UMC’s top rival, Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Co. (TSMC) today announced a plan to build its first wholly owned 12-inch fab in China, slated to start production in the second half of 2018.

The fab plans signal a change for the Taiwanese chipmakers, which have kept most of their production in Taiwan. The island accounts for about a fifth of the world’s semiconductor production.

The Taiwan government restricts semiconductor investments in China on concerns the island will lose jobs and technology to China. Relations between Taiwan and China have been hostile since the Nationalist Party was overthrown militarily by the Communist Party in 1949 and fled to Taiwan in defeat. China considers Taiwan a renegade province and has not ruled out the possibility of taking the island by force.

UMC’s joint venture fab in Xiamen will make chips with geometries no finer than 40nm under Taiwan’s regulations. UMC’s most advanced process technology is at the 28nm mode.

UMC to Start 12-inch Fab in China Ahead of Schedule | EE Times

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## oproh

Great to see China's share getting bigger in this important industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

*Commentary: TSMC new fab to boost China semiconductor industry*

Cage Chao, Taipei; Steve Shen

DIGITIMES [Thursday 10 December 2015]

The announcement by Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company (TSMC) to build a 12-inch wafer manufacturing facility in Nanjing, China heralds the establishment of a cluster of semiconductor industry in China as well as a takeoff of China's semiconductor industry in coming years.

Although the planned capacity of 20,000 12-inch wafers a month for the new facilities will account for only a 2.5% of TSMC's total production capacity, it comes as a boost to China's ambition to raise its self-sufficiency in chip production. China has said that it wants to ramp up the self-sufficiency rate for production of chips to 70% by 2025.

TSMC chairman Morris Chang has pointed out that in view of the rapid growth of China's semiconductor market, TSMC has to establish a 12-inch wafer fab and a design service center in China to provide closer support to its customers there and to further expand business opportunities.

Revenues generated from the China market accounted for 6% TSMC's total sales in 2014 and are expected to increase to 8% in 2015, making China the third largest market for TSMC trailing after only the US and Taiwan.

Increasing presence of other semiconductor firms in China is another reason for TSMC moving to China. Intel has tied up with Spreadtrum Communications to produce NAND flash chips in China, while Samsung Electronics and SK Hynix already have their own fabs in China producing NAND flash and DRAM chips, respectively.

Fellow Taiwan-based companies United Microelectronics Corporation (UMC) and Powerchip Technology are already moving forward with their plans to cooperate with local partners to build 12-inch wafer fabs in China.

But the competitiveness is actually not an issue for TSMC as its planned facilities in Nanjing is scheduled to begin volume production of 16nm process technology in the second half of 2018, while UMC and Powerchip are not allowed by Taiwan's laws to invest in their most-advance process technologies at their 12-inch JV fabs in China.

A more significant outcome that will come with TSMC's 12-inch fab in Nanjing is that upstream and downstream partners of TSMC, including equipment and semiconductor material suppliers and IC backend service companies, will also flock into Nanjing to form a large-scale semiconductor cluster there, duplicating the successful establishments of the science parks in Taiwan and bringing a boom to China's semiconductor industry.

Commentary: TSMC new fab to boost China semiconductor industry

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*Chinese chips could rival Qualcomm and Mediatek*

Chips, News | tags: China, chipmaking, MediaTek, Qualcomm, TSMC

December 9, 2015 by Nick Farrell.

*



Beancounters at data* analyst TrendForce have been shuffling their tarot cards and have decided that one day that Chinese chip designers will rival the big names like Qualcomm and MediaTek.

The Chinese have been spending a fortune trying to get self-reliance in semiconductors and have spawned a cluster of chip designers.

Trendforce said that China has nine companies that design and sell chips in the global top 50 from just one in 2009. Clients such as Chinese smartphone manufacturers have also helped compatriot chip designers amass a market share of almost a fifth, according to data analyst TrendForce.

Huawei subsidiary HiSilicon and Spreadtrum Communications are rising in prominence as the government ploughs funds into home-grown technology to reduce cyber-security risk, following revelations in 2013 of US global cyber-snooping programs.

It is harder for US tech firms to do business and Qualcomm is facing delays closing licensing agreements. In contrast, sales at Chinese designers are set to surge this year, some by as much as 40 percent.

Chinese chip designers lag top rivals in terms of technology by four to five years yet have the potential to disrupt the global chip supply chain, industry experts and executives said.

China’s list of chip design hopefuls include *HiSilicon*, *Spreadtrum* and *RDA Microelectronics* which are controlled by state-backed Tsinghua Unigroup. But there is also *All Winner Technology*, *Leadcore*, *Galaxycore Microelectronics* and *Goodix Technology*.

TSMC has indicated it thinks that the Chinese will become a strong force in a few years particularly in the integrated circuits market.

TSMC co-Chief Executive Officer Mark Liu warned the Chinese that they have to be careful not to just dump a ton of low price chips in the market.

This is what happened when the Chinese tried to develop industries, such as solar panels and liquid crystal displays. In that case the investment led to oversupply and plunging prices.

Chinese chips could rival Qualcomm and Mediatek | TechEye

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rott

oproh said:


> Great to see China's share getting bigger in this important industry.


You seem very pro-china. Are you an overseas Chinese born in the Philippines?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## oproh

rott said:


> You seem very pro-china. Are you an overseas Chinese born in the Philippines?


No, pure Filipino

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Shotgunner51

IC is the top source of China's trade deficit by category, far exceeding crude oil.

And that's why despite China Mainland records trade surplus as a whole, recorded massive trade deficit with Taiwan, South Korea.

***************

China Is Still Falling Behind In Becoming Self Sufficient In Semiconductor Production | Seeking Alpha
Feb. 22, 2016 1:03 PM ET

Despite massive investments in China's semiconductor industry, production is making minimal impact on meeting growing demand, according to the report "Mainland China's Semiconductor and Equipment Markets: A Complete Analysis of the Technical, Economic, and Political Issues," published by The Information Network.

China produced 113.2 billion ICs in 2015, up from 102.0 billion in 2014, a year-on-year increase of 11.0%.
However, China's imported ICs were 305.5 billion (units) ICs in 2015, up from 285.7 billion pieces in 2014, an increase of 6.9% year on year.
Thus, the ratio of consumption to production increased to 27.0% in 2015 from 26.3% in 2014 and will increase to 28.9% in 2018.




In a comparison with other regions:

In the IC manufacturing (foundry) segment, China Mainland sales were about 9% of the worldwide market, far behind *Taiwan at 72%*. Market leaders are *TSMC*, GlobalFoundries, and UMC. China's SMIC (NYSE: SMI) was a distant fifth.
In the IC semiconductor packaging/assembly segment, China Mainland sales were around 8% of the worldwide market 2014, far behind Taiwan's 48%. Market leaders are ASE (NYSE: ASX), Amkor (NASDAQ:AMKR), and SPIL (NASDAQ: SPIL). China's Jiangsu Changjiang Electronics Technology was a distant sixth.
On a revenue basis, *China imported 65% of the global semiconductor market production* (US$218.4 billion versus US$335.8 billion), as most electronic products are made in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## C130

TSMC is just awesome I don't see China replacing Taiwan,South Korea, or the U.S any time soon in the FAB department

next gen supercomputers will be using TSMC fabs 16NM process

NVIDIA Pascal GPU's Double Precision Performance Rated at Over 4 TFLOPs, 16nm FinFET Architecture Confirmed - Volta GPU Peaks at Over 7 TFLOPs, 1.2 TB/s HBM2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

C130 said:


> TSMC is just awesome I don't see China replacing Taiwan,South Korea, or the U.S any time soon in the FAB department
> 
> next gen supercomputers will be using TSMC fabs 16NM process
> 
> NVIDIA Pascal GPU's Double Precision Performance Rated at Over 4 TFLOPs, 16nm FinFET Architecture Confirmed - Volta GPU Peaks at Over 7 TFLOPs, 1.2 TB/s HBM2




Agree, I don't see SMIC closing up gap anytime soon with TSMC, even when SMIC was formed by ex-TSMC veterans.

Business is business, I hope Mainland fabs catch up steadily, through (1) more domestic investments (2) more cross-strait or overseas M&A (3) recruit cross-strait or overseas talents.

NVIDIA is another awesome corp. Other than Taiwan, South Korea, I wish China Mainland can work closer with Taiwanese American community as well, say with Huang Jen-Hsun (NVIDIA), Lisa Su (AMD), etc. As said above, I look forward to more people-to-people interactions, more capital flow.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bbccdd1470

Shotgunner51 said:


> In a comparison with other regions:
> 
> In the IC manufacturing (foundry) segment, China Mainland sales were about 9% of the worldwide market, far behind *Taiwan at 72%*. Market leaders are *TSMC*, GlobalFoundries, and UMC. China's SMIC (NYSE: SMI) was a distant fifth.
> In the IC semiconductor packaging/assembly segment, China Mainland sales were around 8% of the worldwide market 2014, far behind Taiwan's 48%. Market leaders are ASE (NYSE: ASX), Amkor (NASDAQ:AMKR), and SPIL (NASDAQ: SPIL). China's Jiangsu Changjiang Electronics Technology was a distant sixth.
> On a revenue basis, *China imported 65% of the global semiconductor market production* (US$218.4 billion versus US$335.8 billion), as most electronic products are made in China.


I didn't know that we are so far behind on marking share. How much behind on the quality of Chinese-made semiconductor vs the Taiwanese one?


----------



## Shotgunner51

bbccdd1470 said:


> I didn't know that we are so far behind on marking share. How much behind on the quality of Chinese-made semiconductor vs the Taiwanese one?




Well I am not a tech guy so can't comment on tech details, just the financials (and trade data) are self-explanatory on Taiwan's dominant global position in this business. Mainland is behind South Korea, let alone IC giant Taiwan.

While I wish Mainland peers catch up steadily, congrats to Taiwan bros!

@TaiShang

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xunzi

The good news is at some point, Moore's Law will make it impossible to make any chip smaller. This is where the next revolution of quantum chip will come into play.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## XiaoYaoZi

IT industry and aerospace industry have the longest and the most complex tech and supply chains in all industry fields.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

XiaoYaoZi said:


> IT industry and aerospace industry have the longest and the most complex tech and supply chains in all industry fields.



True bro, it will take years if not decades to see results for long payback-period investments like these. Big upfront money, highly demanding on human capital, complicated ecosystem. That's also why "Made in China 2025" spans through 2 five-year periods.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abacin

The main problem is that China is banned by the West to get the latest semiconductor equipment while Taiwan, Korea and Japan have no such a problem. China's main semiconductor equipment manufacturer AMEC(中微半导体) was only founded in 2006. Its equipment are two generations behind the West. This is the major reason that China is lagging behind Taiwan, Korea, USA in the chip industry. But I believe that China will catch up quickly since many Chinese top managements and engineers in those top chip companies in USA went back to China during last decade. Just look at AMEC, a company with only 10 year history has posed a threat to those top equipment companies.

Taiwan, Korea and Japan chip companies can have joint development with west equipment companies such as Applied Materials. Chinese chip companies can only buy generation old equipment. China must have the complete line from design, manufacturing to equipment for self-development. If China can succeed, China will win the whole chip line.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

*China’s semiconductor ambitions get a reality check as Stats ChipPac deal sees poor returns*


http://www.scmp.com/tech/china-tech...mbitions-get-reality-check-stats-chippac-deal


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

wait - all that's happening is, a company has lost some money.

this says absolutely - nothing - about what is happening with the technology.

if losing money was catastrophic, do you know how many catastrophes there would be, literally today, right now?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## C130

China should just buy AMD.


----------



## grey boy 2

Nothing surprising when our dear Indian friend having special love for China and Chinese
The only problem is that he inspect any "negative issue" of China economy with a "Magnifying Glass" 
So resulting "99%" if not "100%" of his threads or posts were ending up as Chinese "Economy Doomsday"

Anyway on topic, as long as we Chinese continue to improve, be it in commerce or everything going forward
We should be finethanks for the OP "Kind Concern"

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

*Large Investments Intensifying Competition among Korea, China and Japan *

Korean, Chinese and Japanese semiconductor manufacturers are fiercely competing each other to take the leadership in the market.

SEOUL, KOREA

4 July 2016 - 11:45am

Cho Jin-young

Trials of taking the leadership in the semiconductor market are intensifying the competition among Korea, China and Japan.

The three are making aggressive investments. But Korea is doing that to widen the gaps with the two while China and Japan to narrow the gaps. In particular, China is threatening Korea through steady M&As based on the national support.

According to surveys by market research firms Gartner and Applied Materials on July 1, it was forecast that Samsung Electronics and SK Hynix will invest in combination over US$ 10 billion in equipment a year for the next three years. They predicted that Korean semiconductor companies will invest US$10.2 billion in wafer fab equipment (WFE) this year. The Korean semiconductor manufacturers invested US$10.36 billion in 2017, US$10.73 billion in 2018 and US$11.95 billion in 2019, respectively. The amounts add up to US$33.04 billion for three years from 2017. Here, the WFE investment means the investment in semiconductor processing equipment only. Therefore, the investment amount in entire plants including the equipment will rise. In addition, their investment volume will account for about 30 percent of worldwide WFE investment.

In actuality, Samsung Electronics is expected this year to invest in the semiconductor sector more than last year when 14.7 trillion won (US$12.7 billion) was made. According to industrial sources, the semiconductor giant has decided to invest more than 2.5 trillion won (US$21.7 billion) by shifting a production line for non-memory semiconductor production in Hwaseong, Gyeonggi Province into one for 3D NAND flash memories. SK Hynix, the second ranker in the world memory semiconductor, is planning to continue the investment more than 6 trillion won (US$5.21) this year, following last year.

China’s promotion of its semiconductor industry is gaining speed too. It was found that US$65.9 billion was invested in semiconductor plants in China over the past year. The figure is the five times Samsung Electronics’ investment in semiconductor production lines in Pyeongtaek which are called the largest semiconductor production complex in the world. Chinese capital is reaching German semiconductor equipment companies after taking over equities in US semiconductor firms. Fujian Grand Chip Investment Fund LP (FGC) took over Aixtron, a German semiconductor equipment supplier for 670 million euro last month. Earlier, China’s Tsinghua Holdings Co. invested in Marvell Technology, a US-based semiconductor company. In April, Tsinghua Unigroup purchased six-percent equities in Lattice Semiconductor.

Japan is in hot pursuit of Korea as well. Toshiba, a representative semiconductor maker of Japan is trying to catch up with Samsung Electronics by applying a new technology to NAND flash memories used in smartphones next year. It seems that Toshiba will overhaul a flash memory production line to which the new technology will be applied by using some of 860 billion yen which will be invested in its semiconductor business for the next three years.

http://www.businesskorea.co.kr/english/news/industry/15114-trilateral-competition-large-investments

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jlaw

grey boy 2 said:


> Nothing surprising when our dear Indian friend having special love for China and Chinese
> The only problem is that he inspect any "negative issue" of China economy with a "Magnifying Glass"
> So resulting "99%" if not "100%" of his threads or posts were ending up as Chinese "Economy Doomsday"
> 
> Anyway on topic, as long as we Chinese continue to improve, be it in commerce or everything going forward
> We should be finethanks for the OP "Kind Concern"



True bro. But our indian friend believes a country 1/3 the size of China and GDP per capita less than sub Saharan Africa can sustain 1.5 billion people . They even call it population dividend.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

FairAndUnbiased said:


> wait - all that's happening is, a company has lost some money.
> 
> this says absolutely - nothing - about what is happening with the technology.
> 
> if losing money was catastrophic, do you know how many catastrophes there would be, literally today, right now?




I am quoting an article. Not presenting my views here. The title of the thread is literally the headline.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Two latest Cutting-edge applications of 3D-print technology

(1) 3D-print used to produce 30-ton nuclear power plant penetration assembly

http://static.video.qq.com/TPout.swf?auto=1&vid=g0307s8lc9i

填补重型金属3D打印空白

王华明核心技术团队经过上百次实验后，在关键技术上取得了突破性进展，并在实验室成功做出了物理、化学性能皆优于锻件的核电重型装备的金属构件缩比件。

重型金属3D打印技术产业化应用的突破，在国内属于空白。在3D打印的应用领域，核电又是一块处女地。南方增材相关负责人表示，重型金属3D打印技术是一种国际首创的重型金属构件短流程、绿色、精密、数字化的增材制造新技术，可广泛应用于百万千瓦核电装备、百万千瓦超临界和超超临界火电机组，以及水电、石化、冶金、船舶等现代重大工业装备合金钢等重型金属构件的制造。

“我们在材料、设备、工艺研发设计上，整套流程都拥有自主知识产权。我们通过国家专利局检索了这个领域的所有相关信息，国内外没有发现与我们技术相似的。”朱志宇表示。

相比起传统铸造工艺，增材制造技术的优势在于“轻装备”，只要一台3D打印机，一道高温电熔的“打印”工序即可见成品。而在传统锻造工艺中，如果要制作一件50吨的核电部件，至少需要180吨的钢锭材料，放入200吨以上的电弧炉进行冶炼浇注，还要经过万吨以上机器的锻造和热处理，多达十几道工序需要耗时6个月以上。

目前，核电站的建设周期是60个月。引入增材制造技术制造重型金属构件，整个周期可以压缩到50个月。

朱志宇认为，以前发展核电站的瓶颈是造价高，因而电价也高，现在压缩周期后电价会比火力发电低；另外，南方增材瞄准的是核电装备，涉及传统重工业行业这个新技术的应用，提升了产品的性能，也提高了安全等级。

(2) 3D-print used to make aero-engine(prototyping techniques for gradient transition dissimilar titanium alloys TA15 and Ti2AINb)

中国激光3D打印技术实现新突破 或用于制造发动机

2016年07月06日 综合

资料图：中国将用3D打印造军用发动机

　　近日，中国航天科工三院306所技术人员成功突破*TA15*和*Ti2AlNb*异种钛合金材料梯度过渡复合技术，其采用激光3D打印试制出的具有大温度梯度一体化钛合金结构进气道试验件顺利通过了力热联合试验。

　　该技术成功融合了激光3D打印与梯度结构复合制造两种工艺，解决了传统连接方式（如法兰连接、焊接等工艺方法）带来的增重、密封性差和结构件整体强度刚度低等问题，为具有温度梯度结构的开发设计与制造开辟了新的研制途径；同时，开创了一种异种材料间非传统连接的制造模式，实现了结构功能一体化零部件的设计与制造。

http://mil.news.sina.com.cn/china/2016-07-06/doc-ifxtsatn8227381.shtml

@Bussard Ramjet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xunzi

Most takeover is not intend to see immediate result or for profit for that matter. It is mainly to buy IP asset.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China Further Fortifies Its Semiconductor Sector With Formation of High-End Chip Alliance*

Published: Aug 08,2016








With the government’s backing, key enterprises in China’s semiconductor sector have just established a “high-end chip alliance” that fosters the formation of a vertically integrated industry ecosystem on a national scale.

The founding 27 members of this alliance include Tsinghua Unigroup, Yangtze River Storage Technology, SMIC, Huawei, ZTE and China Academy of Telecommunication Research (a branch of the country’s Ministry of Industry and Information Technology, or MIIT).

“This alliance of government, academia and industry aims to create a complete ecosystem for domestic semiconductor manufacturers, said Jian-Hong Lin, research manager of TrendForce. “If successful, the alliance will create a chip industry chain starting from chip architecture to chip production, operation systems, devices, platforms and finally to the IT service market. In sum, this move is another indication of China’s ambition to transform itself from a major manufacturing country by export volume to a global manufacturing leader in terms of product quality.”

Lin added: “The mission of China’s high-end chip alliance is to develop highly localized and vertically integrated relationships among industry players. The ecosystem they built will be exclusively for domestic manufacturers and design houses. This approach differs from the development of Taiwan’s semiconductor sector, where participants are highly specialized in their own fields and actively seek partnerships on the global market. The Chinese expect their development strategy to be advantageous because there are currently few innovations in the chip industry in terms of product development. Under this situation, vertical integration within the national context drives the division of labor and technological progress. Moreover, vertical integration generates demand and expands the market and applications for semiconductor solutions.”

Lin also sees the formation of China’s high-end chip alliance as another warning to Taiwan’s semiconductor sector: “Taiwanese semiconductor companies cannot survive on just the demand from the domestic market and compatriot electronics brands. This is especially true for the local IC design houses. Their long-term growth will depend discovering new sources of demand and application needs in the international market. Still, China currently is the largest market and has the largest client base for Taiwanese IC design houses. Whether Taiwanese IC industry is allowed to form effective joint ventures or strategic partnerships with the Chinese counterpart is an issue that Taiwan’s government and technology enterprises need to address after the establishment of the high-end chip alliance in China.”

Furthermore, this Chinese industry alliance is not simply a team headed by the government to promote the purchase of domestically made semiconductor components.

“It will take time to understand the full implication of the cooperation between academia and industry,” said Lin. “The high-end chip alliance could become an important platform for application development. To reach that goal, however, requires the Chinese semiconductor sector to overcome several challenges.”

According to Lin, the high-end chip alliance will have to help remove several hurdles to speed up vertical integration and basic R&D.

Lin first pointed out that cooperation among Chinese semiconductor and technology companies is difficult to realize.

“For instance, Chinese chip makers Spreadtrum and RDA Microelectronics are still operating independently even though they have been acquired by Tsinghua Unigroup. Consolidating resources of two subsidiaries within a company is hard, but creating cross-industry alliances are even more challenging. Spreadtrum and Huawei’s IC subsidiary HiSilicon, for example, have developed chip products based on the 16nm process technology. Major Chinese chip manufacturer SMIC, on the other hand, produces on a less advanced process technology. Spreadtrum and HiSilicon therefore will not be able to pursue the most advanced technology when working with SMIC. Similarly, SMIC has to make adjustments to work with domestic equipment and material suppliers that have yet to catch up to its level of technological maturity. Hence, the high-end chip alliance needs to set goals and incentives for the various industry participants as to make concrete progress.”

Effective teamwork furthermore involves concrete, step-by-step plans. Once chip-related IPs have been developed, their introductions into different applications, such as PCs, smartphones and IoT devices, must be carefully selected and prioritized. To create significant benefits for the entire Chinese semiconductor sector, the high-end chip alliance needs to draw up a clear and comprehensive industry roadmap. Otherwise, its members will be without coordination and pursue their own agendas.

“IC companies compete on an international level, so China’s semiconductor sector needs international resources to accelerate its development. Recently, China has been active in seeking membership in international organizations related to semiconductor trades. For example, the position of chairman of the board of directors for Global Semiconductor Association (GSA) is currently held by Dr. Leo Li, Spreadtrum’s chairman and CEO. Also, C-Sky Microsystem and Huawei became board members of Embedded Microprocessor Benchmark Consortium (EEMBC) earlier this year. These events are all important milestones of progress for China’s semiconductor sector.” Lin said.

http://en.ctimes.com.tw/DispNews.asp?O=HK08892PJQ4SAA00ND

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## cirr

SMIC is doing great! 

*Chip foundry SMIC blows past market estimates with record US$690m Q2 revenue*

Net profit for the three months also rises 27pc to US$97.6 million, the company’s 17th consecutive quarter of profitability

PUBLISHED : Thursday, 11 August, 2016, 11:25am
UPDATED : Thursday, 11 August, 2016, 11:02pm

Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corp (SMIC), mainland China’s largest contract chipmaker, says it is ramping up production capacity to meet fast-growing demand in the second half of this year, following the company’s strongest quarterly results to date in the three months to June.

“We’re seeing strong demand from Chinese system houses and customers in Europe,” SMIC chief executive Chiu Tzu-yin said in conference call with analysts on Thursday.

“We are guiding another strong quarter of growth in the third quarter, and target continued growth in the fourth quarter, contrary to seasonality, and another record year for 2016,” he said.

The Shanghai-based company expected LFoundry, the Italian integrated circuit manufacturer it bought recently for €49 million (HK$421.5 million), to significantly raise overall fabrication capacity over the next three to four quarters.

Net profit for the three months ended June 30 rose 27 per cent to US$97.6 million, up from US$76.7 million in the same period last year, on robust demand from Chinese “fabless” companies – firms that design chips and outsource their production to semiconductor foundries like SMIC.

“This marked our 17th consecutive quarter of profitability,” Chiu said, adding the firm’s capacity utilisation rate also reached 98 per cent in the period.

Gross margin was 31.6 per cent last quarter, compared to 32.3 per cent a year earlier, as revenue increased 26 per cent to a historical high of US$690.2 million from US$546.6 million the previous year.

*Jefferies equity analyst Ken Hui said SMIC’s net profit was 54 per cent above his estimates and 47 per cent ahead of the market’s consensus forecast.*

Revenue was 3 per cent above both Jefferies’ and consensus estimates, Hui said.

According to SMIC’s filing with the Hong Kong stock exchange, 52 per cent of revenue was generated from sales to customers in China, 26.5 per cent from North America, and 21.5 per cent from Europe and the rest of Asia.

Nomura analyst Huang Leping said in a report: “SMIC is operating under ideal status as a foundry with strong execution in sales and capacity expansion.”

Both Jefferies’ Hui and Nomura’s Huang identified Shenzhen-based *HiSilicon*, reputed to be the largest domestic designer of integrated circuits, as one of the big Chinese customers of SMIC in the second quarter.

SMIC is operating under ideal status as a foundry with strong execution in sales and capacity expansion.

Chiu said SMIC has forecast its third-quarter revenue to increase between 8 per cent and 11 per cent quarter on quarter, while its gross margin would range from 28 per cent to 30 per cent.

He added that its revenue growth target for this year would be in the mid- to high 20 per cent range, compared with the previous guidance of 20 per cent.

Jefferies’ Hui said SMIC’s higher revenue growth forecast this year “should include about two months of contribution from LFoundry”.

SMIC’s capacity expansion efforts received a boost last month when it completed its biggest debt offering to date. The company raised proceeds of US$441 million from its issue of US$450 million, zero-coupon convertible bonds due on 2022.

http://www.scmp.com/tech/china-tech...-blows-past-market-estimates-record-us690m-q2

@Bussard Ramjet

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## cirr

NMC's 612D 14nm plasma etcher

http://www.aiweibang.com/m/detail/138284961.html?from=p






 @Bussard Ramjet

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> NMC's 612D 14nm plasma etcher
> 
> http://www.aiweibang.com/m/detail/138284961.html?from=p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Bussard Ramjet




How much market share does NMC own in etching equipment?


----------



## cirr

Bussard Ramjet said:


> How much market share does NMC own in etching equipment?



Over 70% domestic market. About 30% international.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> Over 70% domestic market. About 30% international.



Wait, do I really read this right?

You are saying that NMC holds a 30% market share globally in this segment? (I am not asking about the breakage of companies revenues, but its share in the global market.) 

How does it compare with giants like Applied Materials, Lam Research etc?


----------



## cirr

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Wait, do I really read this right?
> 
> You are saying that NMC holds a 30% market share globally in this segment? (I am not asking about the breakage of companies revenues, but its share in the global market.)
> 
> How does it compare with giants like Applied Materials, Lam Research etc?



I pretty sure. We are talking about etchers not lithography machines on which China is also working strenuously:

http://www.ioe.ac.cn/xwdt/zhxw/201604/t20160407_4579957.html

SP lithography machine prototype, 22nm single-shot imaging, 10nm or below multiple exposures.

Hope they can commercialize the new principle machine as soon as possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shotgunner51

http://semiengineering.com/chinas-capital-equipment-market-to-boom/
*China’s Capital Equipment Market To Boom*
_The country’s “Made in China 2025” plan should benefit equipment suppliers, foreign and domestic._

August 18th, 2016 - By: Jeff Dorsch






The worldwide semiconductor capital equipment market declined 3% last year to $36.53 billion from 2014’s $37.5 billion, but inside China the story was significantly different. Capital equipment sales there increased by 12% in 2015, to $4.9 billion.

In fact, only Japan showed a higher growth rate last year, of 31%, according to figures from SEMI and the Semiconductor Equipment Association of Japan.​
Of course, it should be noted that China (Mainland) was the 5th-largest market for semiconductor production equipment during 2015, trailing Taiwan, South Korea, Japan, and North America (US, Canada, Mexico), in that order. Still, the potential market growth for China is tremendous, owing to the “Made in China 2025” plan adopted last year by the national government.​
China’s trade deficit in chips is currently about $150 billion a year. The country is the world’s largest importer of semiconductors due to its sizable industries in consumer electronics and contract electronics manufacturing, fed by dozens of outsourced semiconductor assembly and testing (OSAT) companies.

The 2025 plan calls for China to bulk up in all areas of chip design and manufacturing – more IC design firms and fabless semiconductor companies, more silicon foundries, more manufacturers of logic and memory chips, more OSATs, and more vendors of semiconductor capital equipment. The goal is to reduce the country’s severe dependence on chips and semiconductor manufacturing equipment from abroad.

In recent years, the government has subsidized production of light-emitting diodes for lighting systems, backlighting for LCD televisions, and other applications. It felt constrained by the fact that most of the metal-organic chemical vapor deposition (MOCVD) reactors used to make LEDs in China were supplied by Taiyo Nippon Sanso of Japan, and Aixtron of Germany. The PRC government has, in turn, encouraged the domestic development of MOCVD reactors — not entirely cutting off Taiyo Nippon Sanso and Aixtron — but providing an alternative supply chain for the crucial LED manufacturing equipment.

Technavio forecasts the LED production equipment market will enjoy a compound annual growth rate of more than 5%, reaching $1.5 billion in 2019. The Asia-Pacific region accounted for 86% of the LED production equipment market in 2014, the market research firm estimates, and it will increase that share to more than 88% in 2019. China will be among the countries benefiting from such growth, according to Technavio.​
China has been highly active in acquiring overseas chip companies and capital equipment vendors, while reorganizing its domestic semiconductor manufacturing for greater efficiency. A dozen or more new wafer fabrication facilities are under construction in China, with eight of them devoted to foundry services, according to Sam Wang, a research vice president at Gartner.

Tsinghua Unigroup, a government-backed entity affiliated with Tsinghua University, last month took over majority control of Wuhan Xinxin Semiconductor Manufacturing (XMC), a producer of NOR flash memory devices and CMOS image sensors that also offers foundry services. Tsinghua Unigroup formed a new holding company for XMC called Yangtze River Storage Technology, of which it owns more than 50%.

XMC previously received national funding of $24 billion to build and equip a memory chip fab.

Some of China’s new fabs were built with the cooperation of foreign chipmakers, principally Samsung Electronics, and SK Hynix, which are making 3D NAND flash memory devices and other memories.​
VLSI Research late last month perceived an industry “upturn” in global semiconductor sales.

_“Conditions have been steadily improving across the board in Memory, Foundry, IDM, SoC, and IoT markets with demand out of China being particularly hot with smartphone penetration on the rise,” _the market research firm noted.​
“Why is China investing in the semiconductor industry?” asked Jim Walker, a research vice president at Gartner, at last month’s SEMI/Gartner Market Symposium in San Francisco. The main aim, he said, is “lowering the trade deficit.” He added, “They want to make their own semiconductors because they make all the electronics products.”

While memory fab and foundry construction is proceeding apace in China, the country continues to invest in OSATs and semiconductor assembly and test services in general, due to the lower costs of equipping IC assembly and test plants, compared with fabs.​
The U.S. Department of Commerce’s International Trade Administration wrote in a report this year,​
_“All of this fab building and other upgrades/equipment purchases will result in a significant uptick in Chinese purchases of semiconductor manufacturing equipment from 2016 to 2018. Fab construction spending in China is expected to slow down in 2017, which may result in a pause in the increase of semiconductor equipment spending in 2018 to 2019, but the general trend will still be upward. *China also buys a significant amount of machinery for outsourced semiconductor assembly and test (OSAT). China represents 27% of the world’s floor space for OSAT.*”_​
Gartner’s Walker noted the APAC dominance in OSAT dates back to 1962.​
_“There is no high-value packaging in the U.S.,” _he noted._ “The last plant closed a few years ago.”_​
China has put a lot of effort into building up Jiangsu Changjiang Electronics Technology (JCET), now the country’s largest provider of IC packaging and testing services, and the fourth largest OSAT provider in the world, behind Taiwan's Advanced Semiconductor Engineering (ASE Global), Amkor Technology, and Siliconware Precision Industries. JCET last year acquired STATS ChipPAC, vaulting the Chinese company into the top ranks of the OSAT/SATS industry. The company was formed in 1972 as the Jiangyin Transistor Factory.​
_“Other countries are threatened by China’s semiconductor goal,” _Walker asserted. The U.S. Bureau of Industry and Security, another Commerce Department agency, estimates that 43% of companies engaged in original design manufacturing and SATS will be based in China.

He concluded, “Take actions in China now, as your competitors already have.”

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## empirefighter

Semiconductor industry ，we are far behind SK, Taiwan, Japan and US now. But situation is slowly changing，maybe in the year 2020，we can rank 4 or 5 position. It is a bloody industry，need much much money and determination.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Economic superpower

China is concentrating on the full supply chain of the semiconductor industry because it doesn't want to be blackmailed by the West.

US banned Intel chips for China's supercomputers. I think this made the Chinese government extra determined to develop the domestic semiconductor industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## empirefighter

Economic superpower said:


> China is concentrating on the full supply chain of the semiconductor industry because it doesn't want to be blackmailed by the West.
> 
> US banned Intel chips for China's supercomputers. I think this made the Chinese government extra determined to develop the domestic semiconductor industry.


The way is hard，specially to build full supply chain ，but that is the only way .
Our semiconductor trade deficit is more than 150 billion dollars every year，our home made IC only take 13 % market share of China market which comsume 70% IC of global market. The domestic and foreign IC giants are building many IC factories in China now，even if everything goes well，our home made IC will ONLY increase to 21-22% market share of China market in 2020，the gap is very big.
We are far behind in this industry from technology to industry scale，but we have money and market and that gives us chance，if we never give up，we can catch up someday just like what we do in the LCD industry .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> I pretty sure. We are talking about etchers not lithography machines on which China is also working strenuously:
> 
> http://www.ioe.ac.cn/xwdt/zhxw/201604/t20160407_4579957.html
> 
> SP lithography machine prototype, 22nm single-shot imaging, 10nm or below multiple exposures.
> 
> Hope they can commercialize the new principle machine as soon as possible.



@cirr 

I got the numbers for this via the industry body SEMI, and this is the result: 











This means that NMC has a revenue of a meagre 16 million dollars in Etch Equipment, with a market share less than 1%.


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Soon, these Taiwanese and South Koreans chips manufacturing companies will become our sweatshop.



With close to 2 years gone, how are your plans coming about? 

China is no where near the capability of Taiwanese or South Korean chip manufacturers.


----------



## cirr

December 22, 2016 12:30 am JST

*Former TSMC executive to join Chinese rival*

Chipmaker veteran to sit on SMIC board, highlighting Beijing's ambitions

CHENG TING-FANG, Nikkei staff writer





Chiang Shang-yi, pictured, was a right-hand man for TSMC chairman and founder Morris Chang. (Photo courtesy of Industrial Technology Research Institute)

TAIPEI -- A former senior executive from Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Co. (TSMC), the world's largest contract chipmaker, is set to join China's Semiconductor Manufacturing International Co. as an independent board member. The move comes at a time when China is working aggressively to build its own semiconductor sector to reduce reliance on foreign chip companies.

SMIC said on Wednesday that it will pay Chiang Shang-Yi, former TSMC co-chief operating officer, an annual salary of $40,000 in cash and an additional 187,500 shares in common stock and another 187,500 shares in restricted stock. Shares in Hong Kong-listed SMIC closed at 10.38 Hong Kong dollars on Wednesday.

Chiang "has helped TSMC grow from a market follower to the technology leader," SMIC said. TSMC now controls 55% of the global contract chip manufacturing market.

While SMIC is lagging significantly behind TSMC in technology, it is still China's largest contract chipmaker with government backing.

On Wednesday, Chiang confirmed his new position to the Nikkei Asian Review. "Independent board director will not and cannot involve in any daily operations or running the company," said Chiang in an email response to the Nikkei Asian Review. "It basically only requires attending meetings four times a year." TSMC was not immediately available for comment.

*Right-hand man*

Chiang joined TSMC in 1997. He retired in 2006, but was invited by founder and chairman Morris Chang to return in 2009, and led the Taiwanese chipmaker as it developed advanced technologies, including the 16-nanometer chips used in Apple's latest iPhone 7 range.

Chang called Chiang, his longtime right-hand man, "the most important contributor to TSMC in the past 16 years," when Chiang was about to retire from the company for a second time in October 2013.

Chiang continued to serve two more years as adviser to Chang until 2015.

"We don't see much impact on TSMC besides some short-term downside stemming from the news at this moment," said Mark Li, an analyst at Sanford C. Bernstein. "However, with such a high-caliber semiconductor expert, SMIC can avoid a lot of wrong paths in developing leading and critical chip technologies."

Recruiting top-level talents like Chiang highlights China's ambitions to develop a strong semiconductor industry, said Li.

"It's possible that more and more high-level talents in the chip industry from Taiwan could come to China, as China offers a bigger stage and a better salary," said Wang Yanhui, secretary general of Mobile China Alliance, an agency affiliated with China's Ministry of Industry and Information in Beijing.

To tap into China's growing customer base, TSMC is currently building its first advanced chip facility in China, in the city of Nanjing. It is set to produce 16-nanometer chips in the second half of 2018. Huawei Technology's chip arm Hisilicon Technology, Beijing-backed Spreadtrum Communications of China, and another 470 chip designers such as Apple, Qualcomm, and Nvidia are all TSMC customers.

TSMC's revenue of $26.61 billion for all 2015 is nearly 14 times bigger than that of SMIC, while its net income of $9.67 billion for the same period is more than 43 times of that of its smaller Chinese competitor.

http://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Companies/Former-TSMC-executive-to-join-Chinese-rival

@TaiShang

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cirr

*China’s National IC Fund to Focus on Fabless IC Design*

Published: Dec 19, 2016

China’s National Integrated Circuitry Investment Fund (here referred to as “National IC Fund”) has committed to invest nearly RMB 70 billion into the domestic semiconductor sector since its creation in 2015. Approximately 60% of the committed investment amount has been allocated to building semiconductor wafer fabs, according to TrendForce’s analysis. After finishing providing capital for projects related to *semiconductor manufacturing*, the National IC Fund is expected to concentrate its investments on the development of the domestic *fabless IC design industry*.

TrendForce estimates that China’s capital expenditures on wafer fabs from the start 2015 to the present has reached around RMB 480 billion, of which 86.5% or about RMB 435 billion came from state-backed funds (including the National IC Fund and local funds for IC ventures).

The number of fabless IC design companies in China has almost doubled from 736 at the beginning of 2015 to the current 1,362. TrendForce expects that the National IC Fund’s investment strategy in this area will be about supporting targets that fits the future trends of the industry. Specifically, the fund will provide capital to domestic design houses as to improve their innovative capacities and help them in making overseas mergers and acquisitions.

Industry deals involving target companies working in niche applications may provide enormous benefits to the Chinese semiconductor sector. Chinese IC design companies in particular can strengthen themselves by developing markets for specialized products such as NOR Flash. These markets have valuable resources, but they are small and are sometimes overlooked by major international suppliers.

China’s National IC Fund will not just support the expansion of the domestic fabless IC design industry but also spur the consolidation of this industry. Merging smaller home-grown design houses that are equal in strength and in direct competition with each other will reduce competitive pressure in the home market. Mergers of domestic companies will also pool resources such talents and technologies. Additionally, mergers can help IC design companies reduce product overlaps, which in turn can lower their expenditures on multi-project wafer (MPW) services provided by foundries.

In addition to increasing investments in fabless IC design, the National IC Fund will divert more capital to two other sections of the domestic IC supply chain: *the material and equipment industry* and *the packaging and testing industry*. China’s packaging and testing industry has been steadily improving its technological capabilities and expanding its global market share since Jiangsu Chanjiang Electronics Technology (JCET) acquired STATS ChipPAC in 2015. JCET has grown to become the fourth-largest packaging and testing company in the world by market share.

Under this context, the National IC Fund’s long-term strategy will be to support the leading domestic companies so that they can compete in an environment where technological advantages are very important and market share concentration will continue to increase. At the same time, Chinese packaging and testing industry will be encouraged to consolidate by merging smaller companies even as it expands.

The market for materials and equipment presents the highest technological barriers for Chinese entrants. Currently, Chinese equipment manufacturers are much behind their international competitors. In the short term, the National IC Fund can back efforts to acquire targets and pool resources within the industry. The long-term strategy on the other hand would be to support local equipment providers in their R&D efforts so that they can close the technology gap with international competitors.

http://en.ctimes.com.tw/DispNews.asp?O=HK0CJBNI0ZISAA00NC

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> December 22, 2016 12:30 am JST
> 
> *Former TSMC executive to join Chinese rival*
> 
> Chipmaker veteran to sit on SMIC board, highlighting Beijing's ambitions
> 
> CHENG TING-FANG, Nikkei staff writer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiang Shang-yi, pictured, was a right-hand man for TSMC chairman and founder Morris Chang. (Photo courtesy of Industrial Technology Research Institute)
> 
> TAIPEI -- A former senior executive from Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Co. (TSMC), the world's largest contract chipmaker, is set to join China's Semiconductor Manufacturing International Co. as an independent board member. The move comes at a time when China is working aggressively to build its own semiconductor sector to reduce reliance on foreign chip companies.
> 
> SMIC said on Wednesday that it will pay Chiang Shang-Yi, former TSMC co-chief operating officer, an annual salary of $40,000 in cash and an additional 187,500 shares in common stock and another 187,500 shares in restricted stock. Shares in Hong Kong-listed SMIC closed at 10.38 Hong Kong dollars on Wednesday.
> 
> Chiang "has helped TSMC grow from a market follower to the technology leader," SMIC said. TSMC now controls 55% of the global contract chip manufacturing market.
> 
> While SMIC is lagging significantly behind TSMC in technology, it is still China's largest contract chipmaker with government backing.
> 
> On Wednesday, Chiang confirmed his new position to the Nikkei Asian Review. "Independent board director will not and cannot involve in any daily operations or running the company," said Chiang in an email response to the Nikkei Asian Review. "It basically only requires attending meetings four times a year." TSMC was not immediately available for comment.
> 
> *Right-hand man*
> 
> Chiang joined TSMC in 1997. He retired in 2006, but was invited by founder and chairman Morris Chang to return in 2009, and led the Taiwanese chipmaker as it developed advanced technologies, including the 16-nanometer chips used in Apple's latest iPhone 7 range.
> 
> Chang called Chiang, his longtime right-hand man, "the most important contributor to TSMC in the past 16 years," when Chiang was about to retire from the company for a second time in October 2013.
> 
> Chiang continued to serve two more years as adviser to Chang until 2015.
> 
> "We don't see much impact on TSMC besides some short-term downside stemming from the news at this moment," said Mark Li, an analyst at Sanford C. Bernstein. "However, with such a high-caliber semiconductor expert, SMIC can avoid a lot of wrong paths in developing leading and critical chip technologies."
> 
> Recruiting top-level talents like Chiang highlights China's ambitions to develop a strong semiconductor industry, said Li.
> 
> "It's possible that more and more high-level talents in the chip industry from Taiwan could come to China, as China offers a bigger stage and a better salary," said Wang Yanhui, secretary general of Mobile China Alliance, an agency affiliated with China's Ministry of Industry and Information in Beijing.
> 
> To tap into China's growing customer base, TSMC is currently building its first advanced chip facility in China, in the city of Nanjing. It is set to produce 16-nanometer chips in the second half of 2018. Huawei Technology's chip arm Hisilicon Technology, Beijing-backed Spreadtrum Communications of China, and another 470 chip designers such as Apple, Qualcomm, and Nvidia are all TSMC customers.
> 
> TSMC's revenue of $26.61 billion for all 2015 is nearly 14 times bigger than that of SMIC, while its net income of $9.67 billion for the same period is more than 43 times of that of its smaller Chinese competitor.
> 
> http://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Companies/Former-TSMC-executive-to-join-Chinese-rival
> 
> @TaiShang


What's the news about TSMC' new factory in mainland?


----------



## cirr

*China’s Memory Drama: Must-See in 2017*

*Junko Yoshida*

12/19/2016 04:00 PM EST 

PARIS — China’s growing presence in M&A negotiations for U.S. chip companies is this year’s one of the biggest untold business stories, and probably 2017, too.

China’s voracious appetite for the access to memory technologies (and her plans to locally produce memory chips) has yet to be satisfied.

China’s memory chip production plans, although still sketchy, became evident to close industry observers in 2016. What they’ll be watching for next is who — among global suppliers like Micron, Intel, Samsung and others — will make the first move in devising and negotiating technology licensing agreements or joint ventures with China.

One factor in this suspense drama are several industry players eager to minimize Samsung’s market dominance in the memory field, a few industry analysts suggested to EE Times. China, which doesn’t necessarily want to see Koreans continuing to win either, can help their cause.

Rob Lineback, a senior market research analyst with IC Insights, told EE Times, “With DRAM and NAND flash being significant IC markets in China (for PCs, data center servers, tablets, and smartphones, plus a wide range of other applications), it makes sense that memory would be in the crosshairs of Chinese initiatives.”

Indeed, in its 13th five-year plan, China is explicitly seeking to develop an entire semiconductor industry that includes logic, memory, analog, FPGA, power management ICs, semiconductor manufacturing equipment, CAD, and EDA tools.



When DRAM, NAND Flash, NOR and other memories are thrown in together, memory occupies 25 – 27 percent of IC purchases in China.
(Source: IC Insights)



*Conundrum*
Its memory ambitions, however, crystalize China’s dilemma.

Dieter Ernst, East-West Center senior fellow, notes that the market potential for memory is huge for IoT and AI applications in transportation, health and the environment. The conundrum for China lies in “how fast and at what cost can Chinese entities gain access to core tangible [memory] technology?”

EE Times sees a set of questions arising.


Will China be able to design and manufacture memory chips on its own?
If not, will China be able to buy out global chip companies with memory technologies?
If CFIUS (the Committee on Foreign Investment in the United States) won’t allow such M&A’s, from whom will China license cutting-edge memory technologies?
Ernst raised the most crucial question: When all is said and done, “Can China bring together a pool of experienced and highly skilled engineers and technicians good enough to pull off this advanced memory invasion?”

On the other hand, China isn’t facing this conundrum alone. Non-Chinese memory chip vendors are also asking themselves whether they can afford not to play ball with China.

The issue isn’t just market access to China, but the immense and growing capital expenditure now so critical to memory development and production. One semiconductor company executive based in Silicon Valley, who spoke on the condition of anonymity, cautioned, “I believe companies like Micron and Toshiba are vulnerable” if they don’t find a way to work with China.

*Risk for overcapacity*
Another dimension to the memory story is this: If China delivers on its promises, the industry could face an overcapacity of flash memory in the next few years.

Brian Matas, vice president responsible for market research at IC insights, cautioned in the firm’s recent report, "Overall, the flash memory segment is forecast to register the largest increase in capital spending in 2016 with a very strong 43% surge. However, historical precedent shows that too much spending usually leads to overcapacity and pricing weakness."



AndrewJin said:


> What's the news about TSMC' new factory in mainland?



Trial production starting in 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *China’s Memory Drama: Must-See in 2017*
> 
> *Junko Yoshida*
> 
> 12/19/2016 04:00 PM EST
> 
> PARIS — China’s growing presence in M&A negotiations for U.S. chip companies is this year’s one of the biggest untold business stories, and probably 2017, too.
> 
> China’s voracious appetite for the access to memory technologies (and her plans to locally produce memory chips) has yet to be satisfied.
> 
> China’s memory chip production plans, although still sketchy, became evident to close industry observers in 2016. What they’ll be watching for next is who — among global suppliers like Micron, Intel, Samsung and others — will make the first move in devising and negotiating technology licensing agreements or joint ventures with China.
> 
> One factor in this suspense drama are several industry players eager to minimize Samsung’s market dominance in the memory field, a few industry analysts suggested to EE Times. China, which doesn’t necessarily want to see Koreans continuing to win either, can help their cause.
> 
> Rob Lineback, a senior market research analyst with IC Insights, told EE Times, “With DRAM and NAND flash being significant IC markets in China (for PCs, data center servers, tablets, and smartphones, plus a wide range of other applications), it makes sense that memory would be in the crosshairs of Chinese initiatives.”
> 
> Indeed, in its 13th five-year plan, China is explicitly seeking to develop an entire semiconductor industry that includes logic, memory, analog, FPGA, power management ICs, semiconductor manufacturing equipment, CAD, and EDA tools.
> 
> 
> 
> When DRAM, NAND Flash, NOR and other memories are thrown in together, memory occupies 25 – 27 percent of IC purchases in China.
> (Source: IC Insights)
> 
> 
> 
> *Conundrum*
> Its memory ambitions, however, crystalize China’s dilemma.
> 
> Dieter Ernst, East-West Center senior fellow, notes that the market potential for memory is huge for IoT and AI applications in transportation, health and the environment. The conundrum for China lies in “how fast and at what cost can Chinese entities gain access to core tangible [memory] technology?”
> 
> EE Times sees a set of questions arising.
> 
> 
> Will China be able to design and manufacture memory chips on its own?
> If not, will China be able to buy out global chip companies with memory technologies?
> If CFIUS (the Committee on Foreign Investment in the United States) won’t allow such M&A’s, from whom will China license cutting-edge memory technologies?
> Ernst raised the most crucial question: When all is said and done, “Can China bring together a pool of experienced and highly skilled engineers and technicians good enough to pull off this advanced memory invasion?”
> 
> On the other hand, China isn’t facing this conundrum alone. Non-Chinese memory chip vendors are also asking themselves whether they can afford not to play ball with China.
> 
> The issue isn’t just market access to China, but the immense and growing capital expenditure now so critical to memory development and production. One semiconductor company executive based in Silicon Valley, who spoke on the condition of anonymity, cautioned, “I believe companies like Micron and Toshiba are vulnerable” if they don’t find a way to work with China.
> 
> *Risk for overcapacity*
> Another dimension to the memory story is this: If China delivers on its promises, the industry could face an overcapacity of flash memory in the next few years.
> 
> Brian Matas, vice president responsible for market research at IC insights, cautioned in the firm’s recent report, "Overall, the flash memory segment is forecast to register the largest increase in capital spending in 2016 with a very strong 43% surge. However, historical precedent shows that too much spending usually leads to overcapacity and pricing weakness."
> 
> 
> 
> Trial production starting in 2018


I am pleased to see investment from TSMC.
Such healthy competition is beneficial to China's key industries in the long run.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Place Of Space

Taiwan educated a large group of electronic industry talent in last decades.


----------



## somebozo

cirr said:


> SMIC said on Wednesday that it will pay Chiang Shang-Yi, former TSMC co-chief operating officer, an annual salary of $40,000 in cash



isnt 40,000 too low?


----------



## Roy Chang

somebozo said:


> isnt 40,000 too low?


The 370000 SMIC shares offered to him is worth about 500K USD.


----------



## AndrewJin

somebozo said:


> isnt 40,000 too low?


That's salary not bonus.
If a doctor's monthly income is 30000yuan per month, then less than 5000yuan is nominal salary.
That's why many people outside China feel it weird a teacher of monthly salary of 2000 yuan can afford traveling to Australia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> What's the news about TSMC' new factory in mainland?



Ground breaking ceremony in March. To be completed by the second half of 2018. But I could not find images from the construction site.

***

*台积电南京 12 寸厂今日动土，2018 年量产 16 纳米 *
作者
liu milo









台积电登陆南京建 12 寸厂在今 7 日举行移动土典礼，正式宣告兴建工程展开。厂房预计 2018 年完工，届时将投入 16 纳米生产。

在通过审核后，今年 3 月台积电正式与南京市政府签约，落脚南京江北新区浦口园区，台积电以 7.63 亿新台币（换算成人民币 1.57 亿元），取得该园区桥林片段 13.6 万坪土地 50 年使用权，在初期整地完成后，今 7 日举移动土奠基仪式，宣告建厂工程正式展开，为台积电在中国首座 12 寸晶圆厂。

厂房预计 2018 年完工，并于 2018 年下半从 16 纳米切入量产，据台积电先前规划，初期月产能约 2 万片。据 7 月 5 日台积电承包商所作公告，该厂区包含 12 寸晶圆厂与服务中心一期项目生产厂房、动力厂房、天然气减压站及制程所需设施。





*（Source：南京市政府）*

台积南京 12 寸厂总经理由公司先前中国区业务发展副总经理罗镇球所担纲，台积电据此也大举招募人才，预计南京晶圆厂与服务中心将分别聘任 1200 人与 500 人，初期将有台湾以及上海松江厂员工协助产能的建置，估计台湾干部将占一半。

不只台积电，联电与力晶先前已以参股的形式，赴中国设立 12 寸晶圆厂，联电厦门厂最快有望在今年第三季投产，初期将先导入 40/55 纳米制程，产能估计在每月约 5 万片，力晶则插旗合肥，以 90 纳米以上制程生产面板驱动 IC，厂房估计 2017 年完工，初期月产能约 4 万片。

台积电表示，南京厂投资计划已对外说明，且经政府主管机关核准，今天的动土典礼仅是投资计划中的一个流程，因此并未特别邀请媒体采访。至于外传，董事长张忠谋将亲自出席，台积电则表示，不公开董事长行程。

（首图来源：中国半导体论坛）

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

somebozo said:


> isnt 40,000 too low?



$40000 in cash per annum plus $500000 worth of stocks for attending meetings four times a year can't be considered too low.

And if SMIC does well over the next few years and its stocks become worth a lot more than they are now.?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

Welcome to Shanghai, I will gladly lease an apartment in Hongqiao - a Taiwanese neighborhood - to him at discount rate! TSMC is like Huangpu Military Academy for chipset industry. After Richard Chang (張汝京, founder-SMIC), Dr. Tzu-Yin Chiu  (CEO-SMIC) and now *Chiang Shang-yi* (independent director), all great TSMC talents transfer from Taipei to Shanghai, let's make SMIC another Chinese chip powerhouse after TSMC.

* Huangpu Military Academy celebrates 90th anniversary*
Xinhua June 16, 2014





Read http://www.china.org.cn/china/2014-06/16/content_32685265.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

cirr said:


> China’s capital expenditures on wafer fabs from the start 2015 to the present has reached around RMB 480 billion, of which 86.5% or about RMB 435 billion came from state-backed funds (including the National IC Fund and local funds for IC ventures).




Yes SMIC is backed by *China Integrated Circuit Industry Investment Fund Co., Ltd., (CICIIF)*, a huge fund to support strategic development of IC industry. Some earlier news:

http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...rcuit-industry-investment-fund-300035322.html
http://www.eetimes.com/document.asp?doc_id=1328783

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

It is getting difficult to compete with China in the semiconductor industry.

China has the plan and the money (China Integrated Circuit Industry Investment Fund Co., Ltd., (CICIIF).

This is indeed very good for China but not for the rest.

Kudos to China's meritocratic & dynastic system of government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

ahojunk said:


> It is getting difficult to compete with China in the semiconductor industry.
> 
> China has the plan and the money (China Integrated Circuit Industry Investment Fund Co., Ltd., (CICIIF).
> 
> This is indeed very good for China but not for the rest.
> 
> Kudos to China's meritocratic & dynastic system of government.




Yes, to re-invent the nation in the coming decade, government has identified 10 sectors that China must excel, that's "Made in China 2025", like semiconductor (integrated circuits) as says here, and machine tools (CNC machine tools) as discussed in another thread. China government knows what are the targets, but how?

Directly fund R&D in state institutions/universities, which in turn support SOE and millions of POE by ToT or patent sharing. Check _Industry-University-Research_ (Post 48 on https://defence.pk/threads/world-in...g-of-171-countries.462744/page-4#post-8974670)

Directly build state-led RMB funds, which finance R&D in SOE and millions of POE. CICIIF is a good case. An interesting fact: Some CICIIF capital actually came from lucrative tobacco industries, well smoking is very bad habits but smokers are at least contributing indirectly to China's strategic semiconductor development. 

Directly build sovereign welfare funds to acquire overseas assets, be that R&D patents, critical supplies or downstream market channels, in order to support Chinese firms.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Shotgunner51 said:


> Yes, to re-invent the nation in the coming decade, government has identified 10 sectors that China must excel, that's "Made in China 2025", like semiconductor (integrated circuits) as says here, and machine tools (CNC machine tools) as discussed in another thread. China government knows what are the targets, but how?
> 
> Directly fund R&D in state institutions/universities, which in turn support SOE and millions of POE by ToT or patent sharing. Check _Industry-University-Research_ (Post 48 on https://defence.pk/threads/world-in...g-of-171-countries.462744/page-4#post-8974670)
> 
> Directly build state-led RMB funds, which finance R&D in SOE and millions of POE. CICIIF is a good case. An interesting fact: Some CICIIF capital actually came from lucrative tobacco industries, well smoking is very bad habits but smokers are at least contributing indirectly to China's strategic semiconductor development.
> 
> Directly build sovereign welfare funds to acquire overseas assets, be that R&D patents, critical supplies or downstream market channels, in order to support Chinese firms.


Interesting.....

Another key sector: 

*Railway equipment*: China is already exporting its high speed rail products to countries from Malaysia to Russia. Beijing clearly wants to grow its competitiveness in this area, including through infrastructure projects in the “One Belt, One Road” initiative.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

*China Chip Policy Poses Risk to U.S. Firms, White House Says*


by David McLaughlin
and
Ian King
7 มกราคม 2560 01:27 GMT+7 7 มกราคม 2560 04:52 GMT+7

Obama panel says China investment threatens national security
Technology advisers recommend steps to counter China’s push
China’s push to develop its domestic semiconductor technology threatens to harm U.S. chipmakers and put America’s national security at risk, the Obama administration warned in a report that called for greater scrutiny of Chinese industrial policy.

China’s goal to achieve a leadership position in semiconductor design and manufacturing, in part by spending $150 billion over a 10-year period, requires an effective response to maintain U.S. competitiveness in the industry, according to the report released Friday.

“We found that Chinese policies are distorting markets in ways that undermine innovation, subtract from U.S. market share, and put U.S. national security at risk,” the President’s Council of Advisors on Science and Technology said in the report.

The warnings about China could give ammunition to President-elect Donald Trump two weeks ahead of his swearing in. Since winning the election, Trump has backed up fiery campaign rhetoric toward China with a series of pronouncements on Twitter and the appointment of China hawks to key roles. Trump’s attacks have stoked fears of a trade war between the world’s two biggest economies.

*Chinese Scrutiny*

China is prepared to step up its scrutiny of U.S. companies in the event Trump takes punitive measures against Chinese goods, according to people familiar with the matter, Bloomberg News reported Thursday.

The options include subjecting well-known U.S. companies or ones that have large Chinese operations to tax or antitrust probes, the people said, asking not to be identified because the matter isn’t public. Other possible measures include the launch of anti-dumping investigations and scaling back government purchases of American products, according to the people.

"China has gained from global openness but has been less committed to sustaining it -- and, in some cases, has worked against it," the White House report said. "Now, globally, more countries are questioning the benefits of economic openness -- a trend that will shape, and be shaped by, how the United States responds to challenges in the semiconductor arena."

U.S. industry leaders don’t want Trump to engage in a standoff with China. Giving corporate tax breaks to U.S. companies is the way Trump advocates bringing back jobs to this country, according to Intel Corp. Chief Executive Officer Brian Krzanich.

"The real answer is not a trade war, it’s not restrictions, it’s really about making the U.S. more competitive," Krzanich said on CNBC Friday. "Lowering the tax rates, making it easier for people to do manufacturing here, that’s what will bring manufacturing back to the U.S."

*Working Group*

Krzanich attended the recent meeting between the president-elect and leaders of technology companies. The Council of Advisors on Science and Technology’s semiconductor working group includes several industry executives such as Paul Otellini, the former chief executive officer of Intel, and Paul Jacobs, the chairman of Qualcomm Inc.

Foreign acquisitions of U.S. businesses are routinely reviewed for national security risks by a panel of officials led by the Treasury Department. That panel -- the Committee on Foreign Investment in the U.S. -- has frustrated some Chinese investment in the U.S. semiconductor industry. In December, President Barack Obama blocked a Chinese company from buying the U.S. business of Germany’s Aixtron SE, a semiconductor-equipment supplier.

The White House report recommends a strategy for U.S. policy makers that includes countering “innovation-inhibiting” Chinese industrial policy and improving the business environment for U.S. chipmakers. It suggests broadening what is considered a national security risk as part of CFIUS reviews in certain circumstances, while also cautioning against blanket opposition to China’s advancement in the industry. U.S. officials should also work with allies to strengthen global export controls, according to the report.

*Industry Leaders*

The U.S. has led the semiconductor industry since it took off in the 1960s. Companies such as Intel and Qualcomm have pushed the technical bounds of innovation in the $300 billion market. In 2015, China didn’t have one company among the top 10 industry suppliers. China, the world’s most populous country, is nonetheless the biggest buyer of the electronic components.

The main rivals to the U.S.’s dominance are in South Korea and Taiwan, where companies such as Samsung Electronics Co., the second-largest chipmaker by revenue behind Intel, and Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Co. have gained ground over the last decade.

*Chinese Subsidies*

To strengthen its position in chip manufacturing, China relies on subsidies for domestic suppliers, according to the White House report. That can harm U.S. firms by allowing Chinese companies to sell below cost and reduce U.S. market share, the report says. China also encourages domestic customers to buy only from Chinese suppliers and requires technology transfer to China in exchange for access to its market, the White House said.

A representative of the Chinese embassy in Washington didn’t respond to an e-mail seeking comment about the report.

Underlining some of the difficulties that U.S. chipmakers have faced gaining unfettered access to their largest market, in February 2015, Qualcomm announced it had paid $975 million to settle a case brought by China’s National Development and Reform Commission accusing the company of abusing its dominant position in the chip market for mobile phones. Under the settlement, Qualcomm agreed to lower its licensing fees for phones sold in China to rates that are lower than it charges in other countries, but it’s still striving to get Chinese handset makers to pay up.

*https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...licy-poses-risk-to-u-s-firms-white-house-says*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Khanate

onebyone said:


> spending $150 billion over a 10-year period




That's actually not a lot but its a start.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Well China has the fastest supercomputer in the world, which was made using domestic microchips (Sunway/ShenWei chips).

So we have the technology, what's left is to seize the consumer market.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ahojunk

Remember: Money talks, bullsh*t walks.

You can scream all you want, but if you don't have the money no one will listen.

When you have the biggest market for semiconductors, you can call a lot of shots.

More so, when you have the money too.

That's the harsh reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

onebyone said:


> “We found that Chinese policies are distorting markets in ways that undermine innovation, *subtract from U.S. market share*, and put U.S. national security at risk,” the President’s Council of Advisors on Science and Technology said in the report.




Beautiful choice of wording. Not "unpresidented," but funny. As funny as "engine departing the plane."

"Subtract from US market share," in layman's term, would mean China's successfully competing with the established brands.

I think the US can close own its market (actually, they already did with high-end chip export) and block acquisitions by Chinese venture holdings (and they did).

What the US cannot do is to compete China outside the US market in which more equal rules apply and US bullying does not mean much. The future course is written on the stone: China will put two or three domestic companies at the top ten semiconductor chip makers by 2025.

@cirr

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## gambit

Selling below cost is never a viable market strategy.

*UNLESS*...

You have an alternate source of income to offset your market losses -- the government.

Or more accurately, the taxpayers who unwittingly supports unfair market practices.

This is China and she can do whatever she want in terms of internal affairs. If the Chinese government want to force Chinese companies to use only Chinese products, that is her right. But do not present this as anything else other than unfair business practices.


----------



## shadows888

gambit said:


> Selling below cost is never a viable market strategy.
> 
> *UNLESS*...
> 
> You have an alternate source of income to offset your market losses -- the government.
> 
> Or more accurately, the taxpayers who unwittingly supports unfair market practices.
> 
> This is China and she can do whatever she want in terms of internal affairs. If the Chinese government want to force Chinese companies to use only Chinese products, that is her right. But do not present this as anything else other than unfair business practices.



well good thing you got trump to make america great again!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

The US wants to hold on to its near monopoly on semiconductors, thereby allowing it to charge exorbitant prices for what is basically a commodity.

China is out to break that monopoly.

Simply really.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> The US wants to hold on to its near monopoly on semiconductors, thereby allowing it to charge exorbitant prices for what is basically a commodity.
> 
> China is out to break that monopoly.
> 
> Simply really.


China is the good man and US is the evil. With China , many commodity use to be unaffordable for the masses become affordable. Semi conductor will be another market liberated by China.

There is not doubt US is a declining country. Trump has to choose 10 Gerald ford CVN vs rebuilding US scientific lead over funding. I guess warmonger US will choose weapon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xunzi

Breaking the US monopoly on semiconductor is good news for the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cybernetics

gambit said:


> Selling below cost is never a viable market strategy.
> 
> *UNLESS*...
> 
> You have an alternate source of income to offset your market losses -- the government.
> 
> Or more accurately, the taxpayers who unwittingly supports unfair market practices.
> 
> This is China and she can do whatever she want in terms of internal affairs. If the Chinese government want to force Chinese companies to use only Chinese products, that is her right. But do not present this as anything else other than unfair business practices.



At this stage in development China lacks a competitive IC infrastructure like that of the US. To avoid having its market taken over by US chip manufacturers like Intel, Nvidia, Qualcomm, etc. in a completely free market it should foster the development of domestic firms. This will provide time for less competitive domestic firms to build up the capability to eventually be able to compete with American firms. Perhaps China should be smarter in approaching the technicalities (to avoid backlash) through granting government subsidies in the form of big defense contract from the government. On the other hand in that scenario these Chinese IC firms would probably be barred from the US market due to defense related activities, even though the American IC firms gets defense contracts and still have access to the Chinese market . Obviously there is an unspoken deal between the two nations, its implicitly understood.

I do agree that running a firm by selling below cost is not a viable market strategy in the long run. The difference for Chinese IC companies is that the value they provide in the long run surpasses the subsidies they receive. IC technology is seen as a strategic industry, vital for the "national security" of China, thus it becomes sort of a public good. I wouldn't expect a nation that values "national security" to buy strategic defense products from a foreign nation that they are weary of just because the product is more competitive in the short run.

Lets be honest here, every nation wants the best for itself. Even though nations want to get along and say they want to compete in a free market its almost never the case for vital industries. Back in the 1950's the US convinced Canada that the future of wars would not be fought with fighter jets but with missiles, thus Canada was convinced (or coerced) to cancel the Avro Arrow program which was the most advanced fighter program at the time. The completed planes were later scrapped, blueprints burned. Without the program jobs in the aerospace sector was destroyed. They were then scooped up by American firms like Boeing. This was a strategic win for the US and a big loss for Canada. That loss is not something Canada can easily get back. Maintaining independence in the strategic sectors are vital to the survival of a major nation.

In addition wouldn't it be great to have more choices in the marketplace? Better for consumers imo. This would force firms to become more innovative.

I would love to have sources but can't post links yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese chips not a threat to US security*
By Chen Qingqing Source: Global Times Published: 2017/1/8 15:53:21

* Lack of technological breakthroughs, smaller market share limits competitiveness *







A worker checks chips at a company in Binzhou, East China's Shandong Province in March 2016. Photo: CFP

China's semiconductor industry, which still lags behind its foreign counterparts in technological breakthroughs, should not be seen as a threat to US national security, Chinese industry representatives told the Global Times on Sunday. 

Although the domestic semiconductor industry has been developing rapidly in recent years, *China has a smaller market share than the top five foreign suppliers combined*, including US-based Qualcomm and Intel, said Chen Feng, vice president of Chinese fabless semiconductor maker Rockchip.

Chen is currently in Las Vegas at the CES 2017, where Samsung unveiled its latest Chromebook,* reportedly powered by a Rockchip chipsets. *

"US semiconductor companies still have an advantageous position, so claiming that Chinese firms pose a threat to US national security is nonsense," he told the Global Times on Sunday. 

On Friday (US time), the US government released a report on ensuring long-term leadership in semiconductors from the President's Council of Advisors on Science and Technology (PCAST). 

According to the report, the US semiconductor sector faces challenges in innovation, competitiveness and integrity. The report also noted "that Chinese policies are distorting markets in ways that undermine innovation,* subtract from US market share*, and put US national security at risk."

The US government has concerns over the development of Chinese semiconductors, *which may reshape the industry's outlook and affect profits at US firms*, Xu Xiaohai, senior analyst in the semiconductor industry research division at CCID Consulting, told the Global Times Sunday. 

US authorities intervened in the potential merger and acquisition (M&A) of Chinese semiconductor Fujian Grand Chip Investment Fund and German firm Aixtron by telling German authorities that the purchase would be used for military purposes, Reuters reported in October 2016, citing the Handelsblatt newspaper. 

The potential $732 million-deal has been put on ice since then. 

In its report, PCAST argued that Chinese subsidies for strengthening domestic production encourage foreign firms to relocate to the country. 

Further, higher market concentration in China, "can increase national-security risks for the US and other countries."

"The development of the domestic semiconductor industry comes from upgrading China's overall electronic information industry. The downstream industry, China's end-terminal device [computers or smartphones] assembly industry is mature, but its technical content and profit level is low. *Yet the upstream integrated circuit industry has more technology and much higher profit level*," Xu said.

Foreign companies still hold a large share of the global semiconductor market, according to IC Insights. The five top chip suppliers - Intel, Samsung, Qualcomm, Broadcom and SK Hynix - held 41 percent of the market in 2016, according to a research bulletin published on December 6, 2016. 

While China's electronics market grows, the demand for finished semiconductors is also increasing rapidly, said a report presented by the Semiconductor Industry Association to the US-China Economic and Security Review Commission in April 2016. 

*China accounts for 20 percent of global personal computer consumption, 29 percent of global smartphone consumption and 17 percent of tablet computer consumption, while the country's demand for semiconductors totals nearly 27 percent of the global demand*, according to the report. 

The PCAST report suggests that the US government could enforce trade and investment rules as one response to challenges posed by Chinese semiconductors. 

"In the Internet era, there are more and more open platforms for developers, such as Google's open developer platform, and companies need more communication to push the whole industry ahead," Chen said, noting that blocking access to the market is not a smart option. 

*Facing challenges 
*
China's semiconductor companies should continue to improve the competitiveness of their core technology, not only by attracting and training high-level talent, but more importantly, through innovations to merge into the global technology and industry development. 

There is still a big technology gap between the top Chinese semiconductor company and the leading international firms, according to Xu. 

Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corp which has the most advanced manufacturing technology in the Chinese mainland, released their 28-nanometer technology for mass production in 2016, while Intel, Samsung and Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Co have already release 14/16 nm technology, a two-generation gap.

In addition, when it comes to M&As, Chinese companies should pay more attention to international practices and rules, instead of just offering a higher price, which may spark concerns about "hostile takeovers," Xu noted.

"Stepping up efforts to respect others intellectual property rights (IPRs) and protect their own IPRs is equally important," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

These are just reassuring words from Chinese side. Chinese chip set will definitely eat up the share of US semi conductor. But that does not mean US will not be the dominant. Days of 95% market control by US will be over soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Beast said:


> These are just reassuring words from Chinese side. Chinese chip set will definitely eat up the share of US semi conductor. But that does not mean US will not be the dominant. Days of 95% market control by US will be over soon.



US needs to be made feel good. This is a feel good article. 

China will definitely take up more market share.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Tsinghua Unigroup planning three new wafer plants with investment totaling US$70 billion*

Josephine Lien, Taipei; Jessie Shen, DIGITIMES

[Thursday 12 January 2017]

China's Tsinghua Unigroup is looking to build IC manufacturing sites in Wuhan, Chengdu and Nanjing with total investment reaching US$70 billion, according to Zhao Weiguo, chairman for the state-backed technology conglomerate.

Tsinghua Unigroup is assisting subsidiary Yangtze River Storage Technology to establish a new memory plant in Wuhan (Hebei province). Construction of the plant, which will cover an area of about 13 hectares, kicked off recently.

Total investment in Yangtze River Storage Tech's new plant in Wuhan is estimated at US$24 billion. The facility will be dedicated to producing 3D NAND flash memory with volume production slated for 2018.

In addition, Tsinghua Unigroup plans to break ground for another two plants - one located in Chengdu (Sichuan province) and the other in Nanjing (Jiangsu province) - in 2017, Zhao disclosed. Total investment in the two sites is estimated at US$46 billion, Zhao said.

In addition to memory, Tsinghua Unigroup is looking to enter the logic IC manufacturing sector, industry observers believe.

http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20170111PD208.html

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## cirr

*Tsinghua expands IC plants*

by NICK FARRELL on12 JANUARY 2017






*
Investing $70 billion *

China's Tsinghua Unigroup is set to put the fear of god into the chip industry by rapidly expanding its chipmaking capability.

Zhao Weiguo, chairman for the state-backed technology conglomerateis said he is writting cheques totally $70 billion to build IC manufacturing sites in Wuhan, Chengdu and Nanjing.

Tsinghua Unigroup is assisting subsidiary Yangtze River Storage Technology to establish a new memory plant in Wuhan. Construction of the plant, which will cover an area of about 13 hectares, kicked off recently.

Total investment in Yangtze River Storage Tech's new plant in Wuhan is estimated at $24 billion. The facility will be dedicated to producing 3D NAND flash memory with volume production slated for 2018.

Tsinghua Unigroup will start building work on two plants in Chengu and Nanjing this year. Total investment in the two sites is estimated at US$46 billion, Zhao said.

It is starting to look like Tsinghua Unigroup wants to push into the logic IC manufacturing sector in addition to memory production.

http://www.fudzilla.com/news/memory/42605-tsinghua-expands-ic-plants

*Former UMC CEO to join Tsinghua Unigroup*

Josephine Lien, Taipei; Jessie Shen, DIGITIMES 

[Tuesday 10 January 2017]

*Shih-Wei Sun*, ex-CEO of Taiwan-based pure-play foundry United Microelectronics (UMC), will join China's state-owned Tsinghua Unigroup to serve as executive VP of worldwide operations, according to industry sources.

Speculation has also circulated in the semiconductor industry that the appointment of Sun could indicate Tsinghua Unigroup's potential ambition in the contract-manufacturing business.

Sun stepped down as CEO of UMC in November 2012 and became the company's vice chairman. In January 2015, Sun applied for retirement and resignation from all positions he held within the Taiwan-based foundry.

Tsinghua Unigroup has hired *Rick Tsai*, ex-chairman for Chunghwa Telecom (CHT) and ex-CEO of Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing (TSMC), to assist in the establishment of a new 12-inch wafer plant in Chengdu and lead the contract manufacturing business within the company.





Former UMC CEO Shih-Wei Sun 
Digitimes file photo

http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20170110PD200.html

*China Expected to Poach More Taiwan Chip Execs*

*Alan Patterson*

1/11/2017 05:30 PM EST 





China’s Tsinghua Unigroup, which in recent years has joined other Chinese investors to pursue acquisitions of domestic and overseas chipmakers, this month hired Shih-wei Sun, a former CEO of Taiwan’s United Microelectronics Corp. as an executive vice president for Tsinghua’s global operations.

*This latest news comes after several Taiwan chip veterans recently joined Chinese companies. They include former Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Co. (TSMC) Executive Vice President of R&D Shang-Yi Chiang, who last month joined Shanghai’s Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corp. (SMIC) as an independent non-executive director. Former Inotera Memories Senior Deputy General Manager Liu Dawei has joined Hefei Chang Xin, and ex-Micron Memory Taiwan President Chen Cheng-Kun has taken a position at DRAM maker Fujian Jin Hua Integrated Circuit (JHICC).*

“China will find it very tough to buy U.S. high-tech companies and difficult to leverage Chinese joint ventures or wholly-owned enterprises to access key U.S. intellectual property,” Andrew Lu wrote in a Jan. 10 report for Smartkarma. “We thus expect more senior Taiwan veterans to join China’s semiconductor industry as a second wave of talent moves to China.”

It’s likely that the U.S. Department of Justice (DOJ) and the Committee on Foreign Investment in the United States (CFIUS) will strengthen intellectual property protection and national security work in the next four years during the presidency of Donald Trump, Lu said.

The Smartkarma report said that Chinese chipmakers may be offering as much as three times the compensation provided by companies in Taiwan to attract the executives to the smaller competitors in China.

Despite the aggressive hiring efforts in China, TSMC, Samsung and SK Hynix will continue to dominate global foundry and memory industries with a more-than three-year lead in process technologies, yield rates and R&D spending, Lu said in the report. It will be extremely tough for SMIC and other Chinese chipmakers to catch up in the short term, he said.

Nevertheless, the recruitment of Taiwan’s senior semiconductor veterans will help China’s chip industry accelerate their R&D upgrading, process technology and yield improvements over the long term, according to Lu. Taiwan’s semiconductor industry will lose some intellectual property and operational secrets to China, he added. Such an outcome would be negative for Taiwan and global tier-two foundry and memory vendors because of potential market share losses and pricing pressure, Lu said.

Taiwan accounts for about a quarter of the world’s chip production. China aims to build up its domestic semiconductor industry as it still imports most of the chips it uses to assemble products such as the iPhone for Apple.

http://www.eetimes.com/document.asp?doc_id=1331144

@TaiShang

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> *Tsinghua expands IC plants*
> 
> by NICK FARRELL on12 JANUARY 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Investing $70 billion *
> 
> China's Tsinghua Unigroup is set to put the fear of god into the chip industry by rapidly expanding its chipmaking capability.
> 
> Zhao Weiguo, chairman for the state-backed technology conglomerateis said he is writting cheques totally $70 billion to build IC manufacturing sites in Wuhan, Chengdu and Nanjing.
> 
> Tsinghua Unigroup is assisting subsidiary Yangtze River Storage Technology to establish a new memory plant in Wuhan. Construction of the plant, which will cover an area of about 13 hectares, kicked off recently.
> 
> Total investment in Yangtze River Storage Tech's new plant in Wuhan is estimated at $24 billion. The facility will be dedicated to producing 3D NAND flash memory with volume production slated for 2018.
> 
> Tsinghua Unigroup will start building work on two plants in Chengu and Nanjing this year. Total investment in the two sites is estimated at US$46 billion, Zhao said.
> 
> It is starting to look like Tsinghua Unigroup wants to push into the logic IC manufacturing sector in addition to memory production.
> 
> http://www.fudzilla.com/news/memory/42605-tsinghua-expands-ic-plants
> 
> *Former UMC CEO to join Tsinghua Unigroup*
> 
> Josephine Lien, Taipei; Jessie Shen, DIGITIMES
> 
> [Tuesday 10 January 2017]
> 
> *Shih-Wei Sun*, ex-CEO of Taiwan-based pure-play foundry United Microelectronics (UMC), will join China's state-owned Tsinghua Unigroup to serve as executive VP of worldwide operations, according to industry sources.
> 
> Speculation has also circulated in the semiconductor industry that the appointment of Sun could indicate Tsinghua Unigroup's potential ambition in the contract-manufacturing business.
> 
> Sun stepped down as CEO of UMC in November 2012 and became the company's vice chairman. In January 2015, Sun applied for retirement and resignation from all positions he held within the Taiwan-based foundry.
> 
> Tsinghua Unigroup has hired *Rick Tsai*, ex-chairman for Chunghwa Telecom (CHT) and ex-CEO of Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing (TSMC), to assist in the establishment of a new 12-inch wafer plant in Chengdu and lead the contract manufacturing business within the company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former UMC CEO Shih-Wei Sun
> Digitimes file photo
> 
> http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20170110PD200.html



Anticipate more hysterical weeping from the US side over the monopolistic market share loss to China's rising domestic champions.

Trump is better bring lots and lots of construction and textile jobs to the working age US population.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> Anticipate more hysterical weeping from the US side over the monopolistic market share loss to China's rising domestic champions.
> 
> Trump is better bring lots and lots of construction and textile jobs to the working age US population.



Aiming to become the 2nd largest semiconductor foundry in the world by 2020, SMIC is also in the midst of a major expansion with new/additional 12-inch wafer fabs being built/planned in Beijing, Shanghai, Shenzhen, Ningbo and Hangzhou.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> Aiming to become the 2nd largest semiconductor foundry in the world by 2020, SMIC is also in the midst of a major expansion with new/additional 12-inch wafer fabs being built/planned in Beijing, Shanghai, Shenzhen, Ningbo and Hangzhou.



Bringing in established talent and recruit from Taiwan province is also a wise policy. Historically, Taiwan's easy access to new technologies at a time China was less developed and under heavy sanctions, has assisted Mainland industries (e.g., computer) to leap forward quickly in advanced manufacturing.

The tradition seems likely to continue.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dungeness

cirr said:


> Aiming to become the 2nd largest semiconductor foundry in the world by 2020, SMIC is also in the midst of a major expansion with new/additional 12-inch wafer fabs being built/planned in Beijing, Shanghai, Shenzhen, Ningbo and Hangzhou.



SMIC's valuation is only about 4% of that of TSMC. Long way to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> Anticipate more hysterical weeping from the US side over the monopolistic market share loss to China's rising domestic champions.
> 
> Trump is better bring lots and lots of construction and textile jobs to the working age US population.


Donald is sad. He is happy with "invented and patented in China, assemble in america!" 
The superpower is turning into a supapowa

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Dungeness said:


> SMIC's valuation is only about 4% of that of TSM. Long way to go.



Hopefully the company will see a valuation 20-30% of TSMC by 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

cirr said:


> *China Expected to Poach More Taiwan Chip Execs*




Yes talents are key, Tsinghua Uni and SMIC should up the ante and attract more battle-hardened & experienced Taiwan execs.

In semiconductor there is also huge talent pool in Taiwanese Americans. Say Huang Jen-Hsun (founder of NVIDIA), David Sun (founder of Kingston), John Tu (founder of Kingston), Lisa Su (CEO of AMD), etc., some of them are billionaire tycoons having decisive influence in this business, let's work with them.

@TaiShang @Martian2

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

*TSMC won 59% of Global Market Share 2016, confirms 12nm for 2017, works on 7nm for 2018*






TSMC remains as world's #1 largest IC foundry, claiming 59% of global market share in 2016 as per IC Insights:

Among the 10 largest IC foundries, 4 from Taiwan, 2 from Mainland, 1 US-based (Abu Dhabi owned), 1 from South Korea, 1 from Israel, 1 from Germany.

The 4 Taiwan foundries combined market share 72.28%
The 2 Mainland foundries combined market share 7.27%





http://www.icinsights.com/news/bull...Market-Surges-11-In-2016-To-Reach-50-Billion/
http://www.icinsights.com/data/articles/documents/945.pdf​
______________________________________________________________________________________

*Taiwan Semiconductor Mfg. Co. Ltd. Confirms “12nm” Chip Technology Plans*
Jan 18, 2017 at 7:40AM

*As the competition for more mature chip manufacturing technologies heats up, TSMC isn't standing still. *






A while back, DigiTimes reported that *Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company *(NYSE:TSM), a major contract chip manufacturer, planned to introduce an enhanced variant of its 16nm manufacturing technology dubbed "12nm."

On the chipmaker's most recent earnings call, an analyst asked management about this potential new technology. The company seemingly confirmed its existence, though it's not clear if the technology will, in fact, be marketed as 12nm.

Let's look at just what management had to say about the tech, and why it matters to TSMC investors.

*A refinement of 16nm tech*

On the call, TSMC Co-CEO C.C. Wei told analysts that its strategy is "continuously to improve every node in the performance, such as 28-nanometer." He went on to say that TSMC is "continuing to [improve] the 16-nanometers technology." Wei explained that its next revision of the 16nm technology may be worth calling 12nm because it will deliver improved "density, classical density, performance, and power consumption," according to a transcript by Seeking Alpha.

TSMC has, to date, announced several 16nm variants. The first was vanilla 16nm, which didn't seem to gain much traction as a performance-enhanced version of the technology quickly replaced it, branded 16nm FinFET Plus.

After introducing 16nm FinFFET Plus, TSMC rolled out yet another version of the technology, called 16FFC (with the 'C' standing for "compact") that allowed chipmakers to build smaller, more cost-effective chips.

The upcoming "12nm" technology looks like TSMC taking an additional step in its efforts to try to maintain technology leadership against competing 14/16-nanometer technologies, particularly as competition in those technologies heats up in the coming years.

*Why it matters to TSMC investors*

There are few chip manufacturing companies that can bring leading-edge technologies to market. However, over time, the weaker chip manufacturers bring out products that can compete with those the stronger companies debuted several years earlier.

Since contract chip manufacturers tend to generate significant revenues from older-generation manufacturing technologies (TSMC's 28-nanometer technology, first introduced in late 2011, accounted for 26% of the company's revenue in 2016), it is important for TSMC to remain cost/performance/feature competitive with these older technologies.

*United Microelectronics *(NYSE:UMC), for example, has said that it expects to begin "commercial production" of a 14-nanometer technology "by the second half of 2017," per EETimes.

China-based *Semiconductor Manufacturing International *(NYSE:SMI), too, is planning to introduce a "14nm" technology at some point.

By continuing to enhance its 16nm technology, TSMC should be poised to defend its market share position against upcoming competitors while at the same time keeping its cost structure competitive and its average revenue per wafer as high as possible.

All that should ultimately translate into robust revenues and profitability on this technology.

Looking out to 2017, TSMC management appears confident that it will be able to maintain its strong market share position in the contract chip manufacturing space. "I will say that we certainly do not think we will lose market share," Chang told analysts. "We're not going to grow less than foundry," he said, referring to the contract chip manufacturing, or semiconductor foundry, market.

http://www.fool.com/investing/2017/01/18/taiwan-semiconductor-mfg-co-ltd-confirms-12nm-tech.aspx

______________________________________________________________________________________

*TSMC Already Working On 7nm Chips For 2018*
Filip January 6, 2017 20:14 CST






10nm chipset from both TSMC and Samsung are about to hit the market. Samsung is producing Qualcomm's Snapdragon 835 chipset, while TSMC is said to be the sole supplier of the Apple A10 Fusion and A11 chips alongside MediaTek's Helio x30. To get ready for 2018, TSMC is working on the first 7nm chips.

TSMC will tackle 7nm manufacturing process in the second half of the year, and the process is expected to enter full production in early 2018. The company is currently working on the Tape Out phase, the last step in the design process for the prototype chip before commencing mass production. More information about the 7nm process will be revealed on January 15.

http://www.nextpowerup.com/news/32899/tsmc-already-working-on-7nm-chips-for-2018/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Huan

@Shotgunner51 How long before TSMC's market share starts decreasing and when Chinese SMIC will start dominating? What will be the major goal of this particular industry in Xi Jinping's Made in China 2025 strategy?


----------



## Shotgunner51

Huan said:


> @Shotgunner51 How long before TSMC's market share starts decreasing and when Chinese SMIC will start dominating? What will be the major goal of this particular industry in Xi Jinping's Made in China 2025 strategy?




Mainland-funded firms are represented by *Tsinghua Unigroup* and *SMIC*, well despite making fast progress I don't see either one displacing *TSMC*'s global dominance anytime soon (TSMC is well vested/positioned/aligned across the supply chain). Either way it's not a zero sum game, the general goal (of "Made in China 2025") is to build biggest and best semiconductor industry on Mainland soil, TSMC is not considered foreign and in fact they do have increasing stake in the big picture.

I believe Tsinghua Unigroup and SMIC will continue to do their best to gain better positions, gradually. Among all elements talents are central to hi-tech, so naturally both are actively recruiting, as we see hi-profile news like recently *Shih-Wei Sun* (ex-CEO of *UMC*, Taiwan's second largest foundry, world's third) joined Tsinghua Unigroup, *Chiang Shang-Yi* (ex-COO of TSMC) joined SMIC. Let's not forget, SMIC was co-founded with TSMC veterans in the very first place.

Mainland funds are not sitting idle, they are actively looking for M&A opportunities. *National Integrated Circuit Industry Investment Fund (NICIIF)* has been eyeing on the world's second largest foundry US-based *Globalfoundries*. Abu Dhabi's *Advanced Technology Investment* (ATIC) is said to have a willingness to release its holdings, however since Globalfoundries' 14nm process is licensed by *Samsung Electronics*, it is believed that Samsung is unlikely to agree to the acquisition bid from any potential competitor. Moreover, US government may still prefer ownership by Emerati not Chinese. Anyway let's see how this unfold.

The name "Made in China 2025" is self-explanatory, it's gonna take a long process to achieve.

https://defence.pk/threads/semiconductor-three-way-race-taiwan-us-and-china.412251/
https://defence.pk/threads/former-tsmc-executive-to-join-chinese-rival.468162/#post-9035301
https://defence.pk/threads/tsinghua...ith-investment-totaling-us-70-billion.472281/
https://defence.pk/threads/china-se...nd-reportedly-targets-globalfoundries.395023/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 52051

Huan said:


> @Shotgunner51 How long before TSMC's market share starts decreasing and when Chinese SMIC will start dominating? What will be the major goal of this particular industry in Xi Jinping's Made in China 2025 strategy?



China is far behind TSMC in this regard, their 14nm is expected to be ready around 2020 or later.

This is partly because the Wassenaar Arrangement on semiconductor tech on China.

The key device to produce a semiconductor is called mask aligner, and the most advanced mask aligner in the world is developed by a Holland company called ASML.

Intel/TSMC hold stocks of this company, actually all top semiconductor players use ASML's mask aligner exclusively nowadays.

But due to sanction China can only buy outdated mask aligners from ASML (acutally 2 generation behind).

That's why China spend lots money on developing their own mask aligners, but it take significant amount of time and money to catch up the world leading ones there, although there are breakthroughs here and there in semiconductor manufacturing process research in China but to develop a fully functional mask aligners that is competitive to the world best is not a trivial feat, and will take quite some time and money.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Huan

52051 said:


> China is far behind TSMC in this regard, their 14nm is expected to be ready around 2020 or later.
> 
> This is partly because the Wassenaar Arrangement on semiconduct tech on China.
> 
> The key device to produce a semiconduct is called mask aligner, and the most advanced mask aligner in the world is developed by a Holland company called ASML.
> 
> Intel/TSMC hold stocks of this company, actually all top semiconduct players use ASML's mask aligner exclusively nowadays.
> 
> But due to saction China can only buy outdated mask aligners from ASML (acutally 2 generation behind).
> 
> Thats why China spend lots money on developing their own mask aligners, but it take significant amount of time and money to catch up the world leading ones there, althrough there are breakingthroughs here and there in semiconduct manufacturing process research in China but to develop a fully functional mask aligners that being competitive to the world best is not a trivial feat, and will take quite some time and money.


That is sad to hear. It sounds like another delay tactic to put a brake on China's rise in technology in this Cold War-like mindset.


----------



## Shotgunner51

Huan said:


> That is sad to hear. It sounds like another delay tactic to put a brake on China's rise in technology in this Cold War-like mindset.




It's fine, already a decades old norm, it isn't even necessarily a bad thing. While industries in most nations in general can tap into a globalized market of tech/patents, tools, components, materials even talents, some Chinese industries do operate almost like antarkies in parallel universe, especially those can relate to defence however slightly. There are both pros and cons, say it elevates demand for internal R&D, demand for complete internal supply chain (breeds a wide range of industries), avoid potential trade deficits and current account losses.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

Shotgunner51 said:


> It's a status quo norm. While industries in most nations in general can tap into a globalized market of tech/patents, tools, components, materials even talents, some Chinese industries do operate almost like antarkies in parallel universe, especially those can relate to defence however slightly. It isn't necessarily a bad thing, there are both pros and cons, say it elevates demand for internal R&D, demand for internal supply chain (breeds a wide range of industries), avoid potential trade deficits and current account losses.


No worries, just require changing the problem into opportunities.
IMO, in the long term, this is better way to go.
I am not sure about other countries, but China has scale, talent and money to do it.
Short term pain = long term gain.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> No worries, just require changing the problem into opportunities.
> IMO, in the long term, this is better way to go.
> I am not sure about other countries, but China has scale, talent and money to do it.
> Short term pain = long term gain.





Shotgunner51 said:


> It's fine, already a decades old norm, it isn't even necessarily a bad thing. While industries in most nations in general can tap into a globalized market of tech/patents, tools, components, materials even talents, some Chinese industries do operate almost like antarkies in parallel universe, especially those can relate to defence however slightly. There are both pros and cons, say it elevates demand for internal R&D, demand for complete internal supply chain (breeds a wide range of industries), avoid potential trade deficits and current account losses.



U guys are absolutely right.
Long-term pros outweigh short-term cons significantly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Shotgunner51 said:


> *TSMC won 59% of Global Market Share 2016, confirms 12nm for 2017, works on 7nm for 2018*
> 
> View attachment 369448
> 
> 
> TSMC remains as world's #1 largest IC foundry, claiming 59% of global market share in 2016 as per IC Insights:
> 
> Among the 10 largest IC foundries, 4 from Taiwan, 2 from Mainland, 1 US-based (Abu Dhabi owned), 1 from South Korea, 1 from Israel, 1 from Germany.
> 
> The 4 Taiwan foundries combined market share 72.28%
> The 2 Mainland foundries combined market share 7.27%
> View attachment 369441
> 
> 
> http://www.icinsights.com/news/bull...Market-Surges-11-In-2016-To-Reach-50-Billion/
> http://www.icinsights.com/data/articles/documents/945.pdf​
> ______________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Taiwan Semiconductor Mfg. Co. Ltd. Confirms “12nm” Chip Technology Plans*
> Jan 18, 2017 at 7:40AM
> 
> *As the competition for more mature chip manufacturing technologies heats up, TSMC isn't standing still. *
> 
> View attachment 369442
> 
> 
> A while back, DigiTimes reported that *Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company *(NYSE:TSM), a major contract chip manufacturer, planned to introduce an enhanced variant of its 16nm manufacturing technology dubbed "12nm."
> 
> On the chipmaker's most recent earnings call, an analyst asked management about this potential new technology. The company seemingly confirmed its existence, though it's not clear if the technology will, in fact, be marketed as 12nm.
> 
> Let's look at just what management had to say about the tech, and why it matters to TSMC investors.
> 
> *A refinement of 16nm tech*
> 
> On the call, TSMC Co-CEO C.C. Wei told analysts that its strategy is "continuously to improve every node in the performance, such as 28-nanometer." He went on to say that TSMC is "continuing to [improve] the 16-nanometers technology." Wei explained that its next revision of the 16nm technology may be worth calling 12nm because it will deliver improved "density, classical density, performance, and power consumption," according to a transcript by Seeking Alpha.
> 
> TSMC has, to date, announced several 16nm variants. The first was vanilla 16nm, which didn't seem to gain much traction as a performance-enhanced version of the technology quickly replaced it, branded 16nm FinFET Plus.
> 
> After introducing 16nm FinFFET Plus, TSMC rolled out yet another version of the technology, called 16FFC (with the 'C' standing for "compact") that allowed chipmakers to build smaller, more cost-effective chips.
> 
> The upcoming "12nm" technology looks like TSMC taking an additional step in its efforts to try to maintain technology leadership against competing 14/16-nanometer technologies, particularly as competition in those technologies heats up in the coming years.
> 
> *Why it matters to TSMC investors*
> 
> There are few chip manufacturing companies that can bring leading-edge technologies to market. However, over time, the weaker chip manufacturers bring out products that can compete with those the stronger companies debuted several years earlier.
> 
> Since contract chip manufacturers tend to generate significant revenues from older-generation manufacturing technologies (TSMC's 28-nanometer technology, first introduced in late 2011, accounted for 26% of the company's revenue in 2016), it is important for TSMC to remain cost/performance/feature competitive with these older technologies.
> 
> *United Microelectronics *(NYSE:UMC), for example, has said that it expects to begin "commercial production" of a 14-nanometer technology "by the second half of 2017," per EETimes.
> 
> China-based *Semiconductor Manufacturing International *(NYSE:SMI), too, is planning to introduce a "14nm" technology at some point.
> 
> By continuing to enhance its 16nm technology, TSMC should be poised to defend its market share position against upcoming competitors while at the same time keeping its cost structure competitive and its average revenue per wafer as high as possible.
> 
> All that should ultimately translate into robust revenues and profitability on this technology.
> 
> Looking out to 2017, TSMC management appears confident that it will be able to maintain its strong market share position in the contract chip manufacturing space. "I will say that we certainly do not think we will lose market share," Chang told analysts. "We're not going to grow less than foundry," he said, referring to the contract chip manufacturing, or semiconductor foundry, market.
> 
> http://www.fool.com/investing/2017/01/18/taiwan-semiconductor-mfg-co-ltd-confirms-12nm-tech.aspx
> 
> ______________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *TSMC Already Working On 7nm Chips For 2018*
> Filip January 6, 2017 20:14 CST
> 
> View attachment 369443
> 
> 
> 10nm chipset from both TSMC and Samsung are about to hit the market. Samsung is producing Qualcomm's Snapdragon 835 chipset, while TSMC is said to be the sole supplier of the Apple A10 Fusion and A11 chips alongside MediaTek's Helio x30. To get ready for 2018, TSMC is working on the first 7nm chips.
> 
> TSMC will tackle 7nm manufacturing process in the second half of the year, and the process is expected to enter full production in early 2018. The company is currently working on the Tape Out phase, the last step in the design process for the prototype chip before commencing mass production. More information about the 7nm process will be revealed on January 15.
> 
> http://www.nextpowerup.com/news/32899/tsmc-already-working-on-7nm-chips-for-2018/




The article and the stats you pointed out are only for "Pure Play" Foundries. 

Intel produces almost all of its chips in house as well, and were its production to be counted, it would easily be in top 3.


----------



## TaiShang

Shotgunner51 said:


> Either way it's not a zero sum game, the general goal (of "Made in China 2025") is to build biggest and best semiconductor industry on Mainland soil, *TSMC is not considered foreign and in fact they do have increasing stake in the big picture*.







Shotgunner51 said:


> Among all elements talents are central to hi-tech, so naturally both are actively recruiting, as we see hi-profile news like recently *Shih-Wei Sun* (ex-CEO of *UMC*, Taiwan's second largest foundry, world's third) joined Tsinghua Unigroup, *Chiang Shang-Yi* (ex-COO of TSMC) joined SMIC. Let's not forget, SMIC was co-founded with TSMC veterans in the very first place.



Together, stronger.

Hsinchu Science Park pools immense talent to be recruited back and forth between mainland and Taiwan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

Bussard Ramjet said:


> The article and the stats you pointed out are only for "Pure Play" Foundries.
> 
> Intel produces almost all of its chips in house as well, and were its production to be counted, it would easily be in top 3.




If you say like Samsung then I don't know yet, their foundry is also sizable, but Intel? You can forget that. Even their foundry chief Sunit Rikhi disclosed on May 2015 "_the business was on a path to ramping volume to over a billion dollars of revenue run rate_", now even if that "run rate" was fully achieved in 2016, $1B does not get anywhere close to Taiwan's UMC or Emerati-owned Globalfoundries, let alone *TSMC which was $30B*. Looking forward, Intel does not possess any capabilities to challenge TSMC's technological/overall advantages, not even close. Read this summary from Barron's (September 27 2016, that's even before TSMC releases further details on next gen 7nm process info):

_*Intel a Year Behind TSM in Foundry Capabilities*_
_Citigroup_
_"We conclude that it is premature for Intel to become a meaningful player to challenge TSMC in the foundry business. We believe TSMC’s foundry leading position on technology, ARM process capability, foundry capacity, cost structure, production flexibility, balance sheet and valuations are well secured against Intel. While Intel is better in microprocessor technology and manufacturing, its foundry manufacturing lags its microprocessor manufacturing by at least two years, putting it a year behind TSMC. We do not expect Intel to become an imminent threat to TSMC in the foundry business anytime soon. TSMC: Maintains foundry technology leadership throughout 2018E – While TSMC’s 10nm and 7nm gate scaling density is behind Intel’s 10nm and 7nm on an apples-to-apples comparison, TSMC is closing the gap by migrating to the finer geometries 1-2 years ahead of Intel’s foundry from 10nm. With its proprietary InFO package technology, we expect TSMC to dominate 10nm and 7nm foundry share in 2017 and 2018, respectively. We expect limited competition to TSMC for 10nm and 7nm in the market."_
http://blogs.barrons.com/techtrader...behind-tsm-in-foundry-capabilities-says-citi/​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## terranMarine

TSMC  , good job to our Chinese brothers in Taiwan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

China’s Tsinghua Unigroup to Build $30 Billion Memory-Chip Factory in Nanjing

China's Tsinghua Unigroup to build $30 billion Nanjing chip plant

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

*Tsinghua Unigroup to build US$30b Nanjing chip plant*

China's top state chip maker plans to boost local production capacity targeting a monthly capacity of 100,000 wafers in phase one at the new factory

By REUTERS JANUARY 20, 2017 8:55 AM (UTC+8)

Tsinghua Unigroup Ltd, China’s top state chip manufacturer, revealed plans on Thursday to build a US$30 billion memory chip factory as the government seeks to boost local production capacity.

The firm is targeting a monthly capacity of 100,000 wafers in phase one of the development which will cost US$10 billion and is located in Nanjing.

In a statement on its website, Tsinghua Unigroup said the project is part of China’s efforts to build a world-leading chip industry, and it hopes it will create a siphoning effect to attract more development.

y capacity of 100,000 wafers in phase one at the new factory
By REUTERS JANUARY 20, 2017 8:55 AM (UTC+8)

Tsinghua Unigroup Ltd, China’s top state chip manufacturer, revealed plans on Thursday to build a US$30 billion memory chip factory as the government seeks to boost local production capacity.

The firm is targeting a monthly capacity of 100,000 wafers in phase one of the development which will cost US$10 billion and is located in Nanjing.

In a statement on its website, Tsinghua Unigroup said the project is part of China’s efforts to build a world-leading chip industry, and it hopes it will create a siphoning effect to attract more development.

Tsinghua Unigroup announced plans for a separate US$24 billion chip factory based in the Chinese city of Wuhan in March last year.

The development comes as Chinese memory chip firms face increasing regulatory resistance to acquiring overseas technology.

In December US President Barack Obama issued an executive order barring the acquisition of the US business of German semiconductor equipment maker Aixtron by a Chinese-backed chip fund over security concerns.

Last year, Chinese chip makers withdrew a record volume of overseas deals.

In 2015, Tsinghua Unigroup tried unsuccessfully to acquire US chip group Micron Technology.

Tsinghua’s new plant will produce DRAM and 3D-NAND flash chips which are used in a range of devices including smartphones and personal computers.

The firm also announced it would invest roughly another 30 billion yuan (US$4.37 billion) in building an “international city” facility including apartments and international schools for foreign employees.
http://www.atimes.com/article/tsinghua-unigroup-build-us30b-nanjing-chip-plant/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## onebyone

*Huaxintong Semiconductor Technology is developing a server chip based on ARM architecture*

By Agam Shah


U.S. Correspondent, IDG News Service | JAN 30, 2017 1:36 PM PT








Credit: Qualcomm
The number of powerful chips coming out of China keeps growing as a war of words on semiconductors with the U.S. escalates.

A joint venture between Qualcomm and China's Guizhou province, called Huaxintong Semiconductor Technology, has started the development of a new server chip based on ARM technology.

The joint venture is "now busy developing a customized server CPU product based on our technology and designs for the China market," said Derek Aberle, president at Qualcomm, according to a Seeking Alpha transcript of an earnings call last week.

Other companies are also developing custom chips for the Chinese server market.

developing a CPU based on IBM's Power architecture, though the venture has raised security concerns. AMD has also created a joint venture to create Chinese x86 server chips.

Chipmakers are making a run at the Chinese market, which is considered a big opportunity for data center technologies. Like Facebook and Google in the U.S., Chinese companies like Alibaba and Tencent are establishing mega data centers for cloud and machine-learning services.

But the Chinese market has its quirks because companies there prefer to buy hardware from local vendors. It's partly because servers made by Chinese companies are cheaper and potentially come with fewer national security risks.

China's long-term goal is to be self reliant in the hardware market, with a majority of devices in the country running on homegrown components. The country already has the world's fastest supercomputer, TaihuLight.

has accused China of rigging the semiconductor market by giving an unfair advantage to Chinese chip companies.

Though Intel rules the China server chip market, Qualcomm is trying to push its chips, based on ARM architecture.

Qualcomm late last year announced its first 48-core server chip, the Centriq 2400. It is considered the best ARM server chip yet. But Intel has more than a 90 percent server chip market share, while ARM servers are virtually nonexistent and are still being tested. China represents a big opportunity to Qualcomm and ARM architecture to grow in the server market.

The Guizhou province is building up a reputation as a hub for big data, with many cloud server and telecom companies establishing data centers there. Making homegrown chips and servers will boost the region's economy and keep more workers employed.

Huaxintong Semiconductor Technology is a separate company from Qualcomm and developing its own CPU technology, a Qualcomm spokeswoman said in an email.

What the joint venture company is developing is unclear, but the technology could be based on the Falkor CPU core used in Centriq 2400.

Huaxintong Semiconductor Technology could take Qualcomm's technology and customize the CPU for local customers. It could strip out or add I/O and throughput technologies to directly address customer needs, Brookwood said.

The chips could drive cloud installations and target Intel's Xeon E3 and E5 chips.

Alternately, Huaxintong Semiconductor could create an ARM chip for high-performance computing by cramming many ARM CPU cores together, Brookwood said. That could allow the joint venture to create a chip to compete with Intel's Xeon Phi.

The server chip design will also depend on the software a customer uses. For now, the only proven software stack for ARM architecture is LAMP (Linux, Apache, MySQL, PHP) for web serving, but new usage models in areas like deep learning and high-performance computing are emerging every day.

http://www.computerworld.com/articl...he-way-as-country-boosts-home-grown-tech.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## onebyone

Good Work

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 艹艹艹

http://www.spreadtrum.com/en/show_news.html?id=fe766282-e9cc-4ffd-b211-e3d19675d3f7
*Spreadtrum launches 14nm 8-core 64-bit mid- and high-end LTE SoC platform*
2017-02-27
_
Spreadtrum delivers an industry leading smartphone SoC platform, manufactured on Intel’s advanced 14nm process, featuring a high performance 2GHz Intel® processor, 5 mode CAT 7 LTE modem, Ultra HD display, and advanced 26 Mpixel imaging technology._

*BARCELONA, Spain--Feb. 27, 2017* -- Spreadtrum Communications (“Spreadtrum”), a leading fabless semiconductor provider in China with advanced technology in 2G, 3G and 4G wireless communications standards, launched its 14nm 8-core 64-bit LTE SoC platform, SC9861G-IA, at the 2017 Mobile World Congress ("MWC"). Built on Intel's 14nm foundry platform, SC9861G-IA is targeting the global mid-level and premium smartphone market, and features Intel Airmont architecture with powerful mobile computing performance. SC9861G-IA has a very efficient power-management design and will deliver a delightful experience to users worldwide.

SC9861G-IA platform is a highly integrated LTE chip solution that delivers outstanding power-saving performance. It supports 5-mode (TDD-LTE / FDD-LTE / TD-SCDMA / WCDMA / EGG) full-band LTE Category 7 (Cat 7) communication, as well as Carrier Aggregation and TDD/FDD hybrid networking. The platform enables peak target data transmission rate of 300 Mbps downlink and 100 Mbps uplink, and the superior multimedia configurations by supporting dual cameras up to 26 megapixels with real-time rear/front camera capture/recording, refocusing, image fusion and real 3D shooting.

The platform achieves the ultra-HD 4K2K video recording and playback with HEVC hardware encoding and decoding technology, and supports high-resolution WQXGA (2560 x 1600) displays. It features an integrated Sensor Hub for better user perception and to enable new applications. This platform enhances overall smartphone user experiences.

SC9861G-IA is based on 64-bit 8-core 2.0 GHz Intel Airmont architecture, Imagination PowerVR GT7200 GPU, and developed on Intel's advanced 14nm process technology via its comprehensive foundry services. It uses Intel® Virtualization Technology to support a multi-domain security system architecture and provide security for smart devices.

"The successful launch of SC9861G-IA, Spreadtrum's first high-end LTE chip platform based on an Intel architecture and designed on Intel Custom Foundry's 14nm technology platform, demonstrates Spreadtrum's prowess in technology and the breadth of its technology portfolio," said Dr. Leo Li, Chairman and CEO of Spreadtrum. "The platform's efficient computing performance and leading technology give our customers more possibilities when it comes to end products. Looking ahead, Spreadtrum plans to continue innovating and creating more high-end and differentiated products and services."

"Intel and Spreadtrum are bringing together our core technology strengths and assets to deliver competitive mobile SoCs to the marketplace, addressing the demanding requirements of the latest devices. This launch is a significant milestone in our partnership with Spreadtrum. We look forward to working with Spreadtrum on additional mobile platforms,”said Brian Krzanich, CEO of Intel.

Spreadtrum SC9861G-IA is scheduled to go into mass production in the second quarter of 2017.

*About Spreadtrum Communications*
As an affiliate of Tsinghua Unigroup, Ltd, Spreadtrum Communications is a fabless semiconductor company that develops mobile chipset platforms for smartphones, feature phones and other consumer electronics products, supporting 2G, 3G and 4G wireless communications standards. Spreadtrum's solutions combine its highly integrated, power-efficient chipsets with customizable software and reference designs in a complete turnkey platform, enabling customers to achieve faster design cycles with a lower development cost. Spreadtrum's customers include global and China-based manufacturers developing mobile products for consumers in China and emerging markets around the world. For more information, visit www.spreadtrum.com.

*more read：
Spreadtrum LTE Chipset is Adopted for Samsung GALAXY Tab A 7.0’’*
http://www.spreadtrum.com/en/show_news.html?id=f326e80f-40ef-4c5c-9179-334f29972c04

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 艹艹艹

*Spreadtrum entered the Indian market in 2009, relatively early in the timeline in terms of the recent renewed effort between the two countries to actively redevelop trade links, and established an R&D center in Noida. Spreadtrum's business partners cover local mobile network operators and terminal manufacturers. Leading Indian internet access and telecommunications company, Reliance Communications, and many of the local influential mobile phone brands, including Micromax, Intex, Lava, LYF, XOLO and In Focus, broadly adopt Spreadtrum's 3G and 4G platforms. Nearly 50% of smartphones ship to Indian market adopted Spreadtrum platform, which led Spreadtrum to become the No.1 mobile phone chip provider in India.*

http://www.spreadtrum.com/en/show_news.html?id=4952e1ff-4ce1-49cf-8f85-822839bfc556

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Beijing's Tsinghua Unigroup seeks 2018 IPO for chip unit*

Unigroup Spreadtrum RDA aims to raise funds amid national semiconductor mania

CHENG TING-FANG, Nikkei staff writer






_Spreadtrum Communications headquarters in Shanghai_

TAIPEI -- China's state-backed Tsinghua Unigroup is pushing for an initial public offering of its mobile chip unit, Unigroup Spreadtrum RDA, in 2018, sources told Nikkei Asian Review.

Unigroup Spreadtrum RDA, China's top mobile chipmaker which supplies to Samsung Electronics, has been spearheading Beijing's ferocious efforts to cultivate its domestic semiconductor industry to reduce dependence on foreign imports due to economic and security concerns.

"The company is currently talking to accountants and lawyers to prepare for its initial public offering in China though they have not quite decided which stock exchange they want to choose for listing," said a person familiar with the matter. "Tsinghua Unigroup has always wanted to have Unigroup Spreadtrum RDA go public."

The person together with another industry source said the IPO was set to be launched in 2018.

Roger Sheng, a Shanghai-based analyst with research company Gartner, says it is a smart move on Tsinghua Unigroup's part to take Unigroup Spreadtrum RDA public.

"Tsinghua Unigroup would need so much more money to develop next-generation mobile chips and it would be a relief for the company to raise funds from investors rather than paying out from its own pockets," Sheng said.

Sheng says Unigroup Spreadtrum RDA will be able to secure a higher price-to-earnings ratio in China than foreign markets with Beijing treating semiconductor production as a key industry.

He said the chip maker could become very popular with local investors as it is a well-known semiconductor company in China.

A Tsinghua Unigroup spokesperson confirmed to NAR that his group was working to bring Unigroup Spreadtrum RDA public, but declined to provide details on the schedule. Although the deal is still subject to external factors and the company has not decided where to list, there is little doubt that it will be one of the most prominent and closely watched IPOs to hit the market.

Tsinghua Unigroup is a Beijing-backed vehicle that has been pouring funds into various domestic tech programs, including an ongoing investment of more than $54 billion in two memory chip projects in Nanjing and Wuhan, as part of the government's policy directive to boost the domestic sector.

Over the past two years, Tsinghua Unigroup has been on an overseas shopping spree to acquire semiconductor companies, especially those in the U.S. and Taiwan.

*Security issues*

Yet most of the potential deals, including attempts to acquire U.S. storage solutions provider Western Digital and leading Taiwanese chip assembler Siliconware Precision Industry, fizzled out due to security concerns on the part of Washington and Taipei.

Unigroup Spreadtrum RDA controls Spreadtrum Communications and RDA Microelectronics, two key Chinese mobile chip makers that Tsinghua Unigroup acquired and privatized at the end of 2013 and 2014 in deals valued at $1.78 billion and $907 million respectively.

Both companies were originally listed on NASDAQ. For 2016, Spreadtrum and RDA said they together generated more than 12.5 billion yuan ($1.81 billion) in revenue.

Lenovo Group as its customers in addition to Samsung.

Spreadtrum unveiled its first 4G LTE chip at the beginning of 2016, but struggled to convince potential customers to switch from its bigger rivals, Taiwan's MediaTek and Qualcomm of the U.S.

Further adding to its woes, Spreadtrum has lost some orders for Samsung's mid- to low-end smartphones to MediaTek.

"Spreadtrum could barely make money or might even be losing money in this fierce competition," an executive at a key Spreadtrum supplier told NAR.

"Its 4G LTE product might still need to overcome issues of overheating and software-hardware integration before it can really make progress," the executive said.

Mark Li, an analyst at Bernstein, also said that Spreadtrum had a challenging year in 2016 as it could not get major smartphone makers to adopt its 4G LTE chips.

For all of 2016, Qualcomm and Mediatek respectively controlled 33% and 31% of the global mobile processor market. Spreadtrum, No. 3, controlled some 13%, according to Gartner's Roger Sheng.

_Nikkei staff writer Debby Wu in Taipei contributed to this story_.

http://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Com...Unigroup-seeks-2018-IPO-for-chip-unit-sources

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 艹艹艹

http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20170217PD205.html
*China foundries planning FD-SOI process technology*
Josephine Lien, Taipei; Jessie Shen, DIGITIMES [Friday 17 February 2017]

China-based IC foundries, such as Shanghai Huali Microelectronics (HLMC), are evaluating plans to offer FD-SOI process technology since they are less competitive in the mainstream FinFET segment led by the world's major pure-play foundries and IDMs including Intel, Samsung and TSMC, according to industry sources.

HLMC has disclosed plans to roll out advanced 28nm and 14nm FinFET processes. The China-based 12-inch foundry is also mulling the launch of FD-SOI process technology to provide a low-cost alternative to FinFET technologies, said the sources.

With a growing number of China-based fabless firms focusing on Internet of Things (IoT) applications, a cheaper FD-SOI process will be more attractive than FinFET-type processes, the sources indicated. Eyeing the huge market potential, HLMC and other China-based foundries are looking to join the FD-SOI race, where Globalfoundries will be their major competitor.

Globalfoundries recently announced plans to build a new 12-inch wafer fab in Chengdu, China, based on a partnership between the company and the Chengdu municipality. The fab will focus on manufacturing Globalfoundries' commercially-available 22FDX process technology, with volume production expected to start in 2019.

Globalfoundries in 2015 rolled out its 22nm FD-SOI process dubbed 22FDX developed specifically for the rapidly-evolving mainstream mobile, IoT, RF connectivity and networking markets. The technology delivers FinFET-like performance and energy-efficiency at a cost comparable to 28nm planar technologies, the foundry claimed.

In September 2016, Globalfoundries unveiled a new 12nm FD-SOI semiconductor technology dubbed 12FDX designed for a broad range of applications from mobile computing and 5G connectivity to artificial intelligence and autonomous vehicles.

In other news, Shanghai Simgui Technology (Simgui), a China-based silicon semiconductor materials company, has recently entered commercial production of 8-inch silicon-on-insulator (SOI) wafers based on Soitec's proprietary Smart Cut technology, according to the sources.

*more read：*
*China foundry ponders FD-SOI*
http://www.electronicsweekly.com/news/business/china-foundry-ponders-fd-soi-2017-02/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

*Tsinghua to develop chips with UK company*

Updated: 2017-03-10 08:27





A researcher uses a microscope during research work to design and develop a semiconductor product at a Tsinghua Unigroup research center in Beijing. [Photo/Agencies]


Beijing－Tsinghua Unigroup Ltd is teaming up with Britain's Dialog Semiconductor Plc to develop smartphone chips, in a deal that will help the Chinese technology giant expand its growing semiconductor empire.

Unigroup mobile-design subsidiary Spreadtrum RDA and the British supplier of chips to Apple Inc's iPhones and iPads are considering a joint venture in eastern China, in which the pair will jointly design communications components.

Dialog, which gets almost 70 percent of its revenue from Apple according to data compiled by Bloomberg, will help Unigroup with crucial mobile power management technology, in return for bigger access to the Chinese smartphone and Internet of Things market.

The Chinese company is keen on a deeper foray into the Internet of Things, a market that will blossom in coming years as devices in the home increasingly become connected. Unigroup is simultaneously devising an ambitious expansion in memory chips.

It has begun building a $30 billion memory-chip production complex in China that will become the country's largest when completed.

Spreadtrum RDA plans to launch its first chip for fifth-generation wireless networks in 2018.

Spreadtrum RDA Chairman Leo Li said: "We started as a low-end maker, and now after years of R&D investment, we're looking forward to gaining a bigger presence in the high-end sector. That is why we have joined hands with Dialog."

Unigroup bought Spreadtrum Communications and RDA Microelectronics Inc about three years ago and merged them to form a new mobile chip unit, which now competes with MediaTek Inc on the lower end while Qualcomm Inc dominates the higher end.

Spreadtrum RDA's biggest customer today is Samsung Electronics Co, Li said.

Spreadtrum RDA had revenue in 2016 of 12 billion yuan ($1.7 billion), up from 10.9 billion yuan a year earlier, the company said on Thursday. The company is now valued at about $8.5 billion, according to its website.

Asked about reports about a potential IPO down the line, Spreadtrum RDA's Li said the chip designer may need to raise capital in the future to buy companies and patents. He declined to elaborate.

Li said: "It's a Three Kingdoms situation in the global smartphone chip-making industry. Qualcomm, MediaTek and Spreadtrum RDA are the only three major players."

*BLOOMBERG*

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/business/tech/2017-03/10/content_28502535.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kankan326

Good to know US' banning some products to China. That means we will soon have the same but made-in-China .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*TSMC China sees profits decline significantly in 2016, says paper*

Steve Shen, DIGITIMES, Taipei [Thursday 9 March 2017]

TSMC China, a TSMC 8-inch subsidiary in Shanghai, yielded net profits of NT$6.094 billion (US$197.52 million) in 2016, a sharp decline of 30.19% from a year earlier, according to a Chinese-language _Commercial Times_ report, citing data from Taiwan-based China Credit Information Service (CCIS).

The decline was the first annual profit contraction since TSMC China became profitable in 2010 after five years of operations. Earnings peaked in 2015, during which profits totaled NT$8.73 billion on revenues of NT$21.867 billion.

Demand for chips made by 13/18-micron processes at TSMC China has been dwindling as the mainstream technology for terminal devices in the China market has been ushered to 16/28nm nodes, said the paper, citing Liu Pei-chen, a researcher at Taiwan Institute of Economic Research (TIER).

Additionally, TSMC China has also seen its orders lose out to China-based rivals including Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corporation (*SMIC*) and Huahung Grace Semiconductor Manufacturing (*GSMC*), an achievement of the China government's policy to foster the development of its own semiconductor industry, Liu said.

Meanwhile, TSMC also noted that the decline in earnings at its 8-inch fab in Shanghai was due to a lower utilization rate, as the plant's capacity was expanded in 2016 while demand for chips made by TSMC China was sliding, according to the paper.

TSMC is building a wholly-owned 12-inch fab in Nanjing, which is scheduled to begin production in the second half of 2018, using a more advanced 16nm process.

http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20170309PB200.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*China 12-inch fab capacity set to boom*

Claire Sung, Taipei; Jessie Shen, DIGITIMES

[Tuesday 14 March 2017]

With major China-based chipmakers set to build new 12-inch fabs, the overall 12-inch fab capacity in China is expected to peak over the next two to three years.

*Semiconductor Manufacturing International (SMIC)* has disclosed plans to open new 12-inch fabs - one in Shanghai and the other in Shenzhen. The new 12-inch fab in *Shanghai* is scheduled to go into *volume production for 14nm chips in 2018*, while the 12-inch line in *Shenzhen* will be engaged in the manufacture of chips made using mature process technologies with early production expected to begin by the end of 2017. The new facilities will bring in an additional 110,000 12-inch wafers monthly.

*Shanghai Huali Microelectronics (HLMC)* recently held a groundbreaking ceremony for its second 12-inch fab in Shanghai, with volume production scheduled for the second half of 2018. The new fab will directly enter 28nm production with monthly capacity set at 40,000 units.

Startup *Huaian Imaging Device Manufacturer (HIDM)* plans to build a 12-inch fab in *Huaian*, Jiangsu province, with production capacity set at 20,000 wafers monthly. Founded in 2016, HIDM specializes in the design and manufacture of CMOS image sensor devices.

China's state-backed *Tsinghua Unigroup* is looking to establish a 12-inch fab in *Chengdu*, Sichuan province, which will be designed for the fabrication of logic chips, but has not disclosed further details about the facility.

In addition, Tsinghua Unigroup recently broke ground for a memory fab in *Nanjing* (Jiangsu province) designed for monthly capacity of 100,000 units, while its subsidiary Yangtze River Storage Technology is constructing a new memory plant in *Wuhan* (Hebei province), which will be dedicated to producing 3D NAND flash memory with volume production slated for 2018.

*Fujian Jin Hua Integrated Circuit*, which will production technologies developed by Taiwan's *United Microelectronics (UMC)*, is constructing a 12-inch wafer fab for the manufacture of DRAM products with a goal of outputting 120,000 wafers monthly. UMC, with funding from Jin Hua, has assigned a group of engineers to develop 25/30nm process technologies that will be used for making chips at Jin Hua's 12-inch fab in *Quanzhou*, Fujian.

*Hefei Chang Xin*, a joint venture between GigaDevice Semiconductor and the *Hefei* city government of China's Anhui province, has plans to establish a 12-inch wafer fab capable of producing 125,000 units monthly. *Hefei Chang Xin is expected to emerge and compete with Yangtze River Storage and Jin Hua for the title of China's largest memory chipmaker starting in 2018*.

http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20170311PD200.html

@Bussard Ramjet India?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone

cirr said:


> *China 12-inch fab capacity set to boom*
> 
> Claire Sung, Taipei; Jessie Shen, DIGITIMES
> 
> [Tuesday 14 March 2017]
> 
> With major China-based chipmakers set to build new 12-inch fabs, the overall 12-inch fab capacity in China is expected to peak over the next two to three years.
> 
> *Semiconductor Manufacturing International (SMIC)* has disclosed plans to open new 12-inch fabs - one in Shanghai and the other in Shenzhen. The new 12-inch fab in *Shanghai* is scheduled to go into *volume production for 14nm chips in 2018*, while the 12-inch line in *Shenzhen* will be engaged in the manufacture of chips made using mature process technologies with early production expected to begin by the end of 2017. The new facilities will bring in an additional 110,000 12-inch wafers monthly.
> 
> *Shanghai Huali Microelectronics (HLMC)* recently held a groundbreaking ceremony for its second 12-inch fab in Shanghai, with volume production scheduled for the second half of 2018. The new fab will directly enter 28nm production with monthly capacity set at 40,000 units.
> 
> Startup *Huaian Imaging Device Manufacturer (HIDM)* plans to build a 12-inch fab in *Huaian*, Jiangsu province, with production capacity set at 20,000 wafers monthly. Founded in 2016, HIDM specializes in the design and manufacture of CMOS image sensor devices.
> 
> China's state-backed *Tsinghua Unigroup* is looking to establish a 12-inch fab in *Chengdu*, Sichuan province, which will be designed for the fabrication of logic chips, but has not disclosed further details about the facility.
> 
> In addition, Tsinghua Unigroup recently broke ground for a memory fab in *Nanjing* (Jiangsu province) designed for monthly capacity of 100,000 units, while its subsidiary Yangtze River Storage Technology is constructing a new memory plant in *Wuhan* (Hebei province), which will be dedicated to producing 3D NAND flash memory with volume production slated for 2018.
> 
> *Fujian Jin Hua Integrated Circuit*, which will production technologies developed by Taiwan's *United Microelectronics (UMC)*, is constructing a 12-inch wafer fab for the manufacture of DRAM products with a goal of outputting 120,000 wafers monthly. UMC, with funding from Jin Hua, has assigned a group of engineers to develop 25/30nm process technologies that will be used for making chips at Jin Hua's 12-inch fab in *Quanzhou*, Fujian.
> 
> *Hefei Chang Xin*, a joint venture between GigaDevice Semiconductor and the *Hefei* city government of China's Anhui province, has plans to establish a 12-inch wafer fab capable of producing 125,000 units monthly. *Hefei Chang Xin is expected to emerge and compete with Yangtze River Storage and Jin Hua for the title of China's largest memory chipmaker starting in 2018*.
> 
> http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20170311PD200.html
> 
> @Bussard Ramjet India?



Good Work


----------



## 艹艹艹

http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20170314PD208.html
*Yangtze River Storage 3D NAND flash development on track*
Claire Sung, Taipei; Jessie Shen, DIGITIMES [Wednesday 15 March 2017]

*Y*angtze River Storage Technology's (YMTC) development of 3D NAND flash technology is well on track, and equipment for the production of 3D NAND chips will be installed at its fab in the first quarter of 2018, said company CEO Simon Yang.

YMTC is engaged in the development of 32-layer 3D NAND flash chips, which will be in full production in 2019, according to Yang. The company aims to catch up with the world's leading memory vendors, in terms of technology, by 2020, Yang noted.

NAND flash demand is set to grow robustly driven by cloud computing and smart terminals, Yang said. Meanwhile, the China market has huge potential for growth, Yang indicated.

Both the DRAM or NAND flash market sectors are being dominated by a few key players, Yang identified. YMTC is looking to break the market dominance held by these few companies, said Yang, adding that the company's entry is to bring healthy competition within the industry.

China consumes as high as 55% of the total memory capacity. With the strong domestic demand, and financial support from China's central government, YMTC should be able to enhance its competitiveness against the current major memory players, Yang said.

YMTC is committed to developing its own technology which is critical to its long-term success, Yang noted. Making acquisitions or strategic investments is another approach for the company to grow its business, Yang said.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 艹艹艹

http://www.telecomlead.com/telecom-statistics/fab-equipment-spending-2017-revealed-75181

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

long_ said:


> http://www.telecomlead.com/telecom-statistics/fab-equipment-spending-2017-revealed-75181
> View attachment 384189
> View attachment 384190
> View attachment 384191



One of the strategic sectors to be encouraged by the state under 13th 5-Year Plan.

Developmental state is the way to go for China. US was protectionist and heavily subsidizing for more than 100 years (1830s to 1940s). China has at least ten decades under a developmental state economy.


----------



## cirr

*China IC design industry growing*

Claire Sung, Shanghai; Jessie Shen, DIGITIMES 

[Thursday 16 March 2017]

*The "Made in China 2025" (MIC 2025) plan, published by the China State Council in May of 2015, has demonstrated the country's ambition to enhance its fabless IC design industry in terms of market share and technology capability. Major China-based fabless firms are looking to be capable of developing 10nm and sub-10nm chips in order to expand their global market presence.*

China has set a goal for its IC design industry of generating US$60 billion in output value and grabbing a 35% share of the global IC design market.

China-based IC design companies can be divided into two groups, which are being backed financially by their government according to the MIC 2025 plan. A group of them focusing on PCs, servers and mobile devices are being encouraged to enhance their design capability for multi-core CPUs for computing or workstation applications, or multi-core and low-power mobile chips. The other engaged in the design and development of memory chips are being assisted in stepping into the embedded DRAM and 3D NAND flash sectors.

China's government has set up investment funds to foster the development of its local IC design industry, while giving strong support to local fabless firms with tax incentives, and preference in government procurement.

With the government subsidies, the number of China-based IC design houses climbed to 1,362 companies in 2016 from 681 in 2014. Meanwhile, China's top-10 IC design firms' combined revenues accounted for 46.1% of China's overall IC design industry output value in 2016 compared with 38.8% in 2014.

Shenzhen-based HiSilicon Technologies remained the largest China-based IC design company with revenues of CNY26 billion (US$3.76 billon), followed by second-place Unigroup Spreadtrum RDA with revenues of CNY12.5 billion, according to the China Semiconductor Industry Association (CSIA). Unigroup Spreadtrum RDA was formed as a result of Tsinghua Unigroup's takeover of both Spreadtrum Communications and RDA Microelectronics in 2014.

Ingenic Semiconductor, ZTE Microelectronics Technology and Huada Semiconductor rounded out the top-5 China-based IC design houses in 2016, CSIA disclosed.

The production value of China's IC industry increased 20.1% to CNY433.55 billion in 2016, while that of the IC design sector surged 24.1% on year to CNY164.43 billion, according to CSIA.

http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20170315PD210.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

It looks though SMIC has adopted the so-called "island hopping" tactic for its manufacturing processes: 28nm > 14nm > 7nm

14nm - 2018
7nm - 2020??? 

*华为/ARM力挺！中芯国际加速自主7nm工艺：要做老大*

2017-03-16 10:30:08 作者：万南

提起半导体先进制程，多数人首先想到的是Intel、台积电、三星、GlobalFoundries等，他们已经迈入10nm的节点，继续挑战摩尔定律。

而在内地，中芯国际（SMIC）则是规模最大、技术最先进的集成电路晶圆代工企业，目前已经可以成熟地代工28nm HKMG，量产14nm硅片凸块。

据Digitimes报道，*中芯去年的营收同比增幅高达30.3%*。

CEO表示，他们不仅将继续扩产12寸晶圆厂（300mm，目前业界最大最先进），*还准备在7nm时代走上领导地位。*

当然，问题就是，中芯国际的7nm何时能够推出。*毕竟目前14nm仍未成熟，看起来他们和GF一样，准备跳过10nm这个过渡性的制程。*

在资源储备上，中芯的研发投入占到营收的12%~13%的高度，*7nm的合作伙伴已经有华为、欧洲微电子研究中心（IMEC）、中微半导体（AMEC）、ASML（阿斯麦）、Cadence（铿腾）、ARM、新思（Synopsys）、明导（Mentor Graphics）*等众多大佬，外部也有国家对半导体的强力支持。

目前，7nm的EUV光刻机被ASML垄断，Intel和三星都用上了最先进的NXE 3350B，其单价高达6亿~15亿之间。





@Bussard Ramjet India?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*SMIC to enter 7nm R&D, says CEO*

Josephine Lien, Shanghai; Jessie Shen, DIGITIMES
[Tuesday 14 March 2017]

China-based pure-play foundry Semiconductor Manufacturing International (SMIC) is looking to start R&D for 7nm process technology later in 2017, according to company CEO and executive director Tzu-Yin Chiu.

*SMIC will join the world's major chipmakers including Intel, Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company (TSMC), Samsung Electronics and Globalfoundries capable of making 7nm chips*, said Chiu, adding that the China-based foundry has in recent years put increased focus on advance-node technologies with annual R&D expenses accounting for as high as 12-13% of revenues.

SMIC spent nearly US$2.7 billion in 2016 capex which was relatively high compared to previous years levels, Chiu indicated. During the year, the company had record revenues of US$2.9 billion with 30.3% on-year growth.

SMIC is developing advanced-node technologies with Huawei and nano-electronics research institute Imec, Chiu noted. The foundry is also working with many IC design service providers including Brite Semiconductor, Cadence Design Systems, Synopsys, ARM and Mentor Graphics, and is partnering with equipment and materials suppliers such as Applied Materials, Advanced Micro-Fabrication Equipment (AMEC), ASML, Shin-Etsu Handotai and Sumco.

As for the backend, SMIC is teaming up with Jiangsu Changjiang Electronics Technology (JCET), and the pair has set up a joint venture to provide a more complete supply chain for advanced-node manufacturing, Chiu said. Besides, SMIC is looking to further expand its 12-inch lines, Chiu added.

In addition, Chiu expressed optimism about chip demand for emerging IoT applications in China. SMIC plans to roll out 40ULP process technology later in 2017 for higher-end products to further expand its offerings for the segment, according to Chiu.

http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20170314PD200.html?mod=0

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 艹艹艹

*The SMIC started R&D 7nm technology this year.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

long_ said:


> *The SMIC started R&D 7nm technology this year.*
> 
> View attachment 384242



Volume production of 14nm node is set for 2018.

So it is by no means impossible that SMIC may start trial production with 7nm process in 2020 or 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 艹艹艹

cirr said:


> Volume production of 14nm node is set for 2018.
> 
> So it is by no means impossible that SMIC may start trial production with 7nm process in 2020 or 2021.


荷兰准备向中国出口最先进的光刻机？？还是自研的光刻机？？

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

long_ said:


> 荷兰准备向中国出口最先进的光刻机？？还是自研的光刻机？？



ASML's lithography machines.

AMEC will bring to market its 5nm plasma etcher by the end of this year

http://tv.cctv.com/2017/03/11/VIDE7vfLJyz6TTUWvI4woZt4170311.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

long_ said:


> 荷兰准备向中国出口最先进的光刻机？？还是自研的光刻机？？


希望有一天河南可以

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 艹艹艹

cirr said:


> ASML's lithography machines.
> 
> AMEC will bring to market its 5nm plasma etcher by the end of this year
> 
> http://tv.cctv.com/2017/03/11/VIDE7vfLJyz6TTUWvI4woZt4170311.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Zhaoxin to roll out 16nm CPU in 2018*

Claire Sung, Shanghai; Jessie Shen, DIGITIMES 

[Friday 17 March 2017]

Shanghai Zhaoxin Semiconductor plans to introduce a 16nm 8-core 3GHz PC processor series in 2018, according to company vice president Cheng Fu.

Zhaoxin's in-house developed ZX-D series processors built using 28nm process technology will start shipping in Lenovo's all-in-one (AIO) PCs in the second half of 2017, said Fu. Currently all Zhaoxin's CPUs are designed for Windows systems.

Zhaoxin is committed to promoting China's home-grown processors, Fu claimed.

http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20170316PD210.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 艹艹艹

cirr said:


> *Zhaoxin to roll out 16nm CPU in 2018*
> 
> Claire Sung, Shanghai; Jessie Shen, DIGITIMES
> 
> [Friday 17 March 2017]
> 
> Shanghai Zhaoxin Semiconductor plans to introduce a 16nm 8-core 3GHz PC processor series in 2018, according to company vice president Cheng Fu.
> 
> Zhaoxin's in-house developed ZX-D series processors built using 28nm process technology will start shipping in Lenovo's all-in-one (AIO) PCs in the second half of 2017, said Fu. Currently all Zhaoxin's CPUs are designed for Windows systems.
> 
> Zhaoxin is committed to promoting China's home-grown processors, Fu claimed.
> 
> http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20170316PD210.html


　　近日，上海兆芯集成电路有限公司副总裁傅城博士现身Semicon China 2017，发表了主题为《国产处理器加速中国集成电路产业国际化进程》的现场演讲，主要强调了积极发展国产通用处理器的重要性及其对行业发展的深远影响。

　　近年来，我国集成电路产业发展迅猛。数据显示，2016年我国集成电路产业销售额为4335.5亿元，同比增长超过20%，集成电路设计业销售额同比增长达到24%，制造业、封装测试业亦均有两位数的快速增长。但需要看清的是，我国集成电路产业仍然面临着核心产品、核心技术受制于人、自给率偏低、产业链协同需增强以及关键设备、材料对外依存度较高等问题。年初一份《确保美国半导体的领导地位》的报告更将矛头指向我国集成电路产业，并建议美国政府限制半导体产品出口，以遏制我国集成电路产业快速发展。

　　集成电路产品高度影响着国家经济、国家安全以及国家整体实力。这也正是国家近年高度重视集成电路产业发展的原因。2016年7月国务院印发《“十三五”国家科技创新规划》，规划第二篇指出加快实施现已部署的国家科技重大专项并面向2030年制定新一批体现国家战略意图的重大项目，其主要的根本任务之一就是发展整个集成电路产业。此外，习近平总书记在去年几次发表讲话，强调尽快突破网络核心技术，摆脱核心元器件严重依赖进口的现状。2016年底，国家互联网信息办公室发布《国家网络空间安全战略》亦主张实现核心技术装备安全可控。

　　傅城博士表示，通用处理器是集成电路产品中最具代表性的技术密集型产品，是信息技术发展不可或缺的核心。通用处理器广泛应用于桌面整机、服务器等社会生产生活必备的硬件，可积极带动整机制造、软件开发、外设配件等行业发展，产业发展带动作用不可估量，但也是我国集成电路产业缺失的重要环节之一，亟待重大突破。

　　





　　兆芯是目前国内唯一掌握中央处理器、芯片组以及图形处理器三大核心技术的企业，公司自主设计研发的国产通用处理器兼容x86指令及扩展指令，完美支持Windows及多款国产自主操作系统，兼容主流办公应用及外设，性能稳定可靠，广泛应用于桌面整机、笔记本电脑、服务器、工控整机的设计制造。目前，兆芯国产通用处理器及整机性能已经得到行业和媒体的广泛认可。兆芯开先ZX-C系列处理器荣获第18届中国国际工业博览会金奖。兆芯整机经测试性能全面满足日常办公以及轻娱乐使用需求，已在党政军办公、信息化等国家重点系统工程中得到广泛应用及好评，证明兆芯国产通用处理器已经具备了替代国际厂商同类芯片的条件。

　　谈到国产芯片生态圈的问题，傅城博士表示，兆芯国产处理器兼容x86指令和扩展指令，可以无缝的替换国际厂商同类芯片，在生态系统塑造上具有一定优势和便利条件。目前，围绕兆芯已经建立起一套完整的生态系统，但兆芯仍然积极寻求更多的合作可能以扩大和完善这一生态环境。

　　*支持DDR4内存，处理器内置显示核心与内存控制器*

　　同时，傅城博士还在会议上公布继开先ZX-C系列处理器之后，兆芯最新一代ZX-D系列4核和8核通用处理器目前已经成功流片，这是国内首款支持DDR4的通用处理器。ZX-D系列处理器采用全新的架构设计，处理器内部将整合显示核心和内存控制器，而非传统的主板北桥芯片。同时对DDR4内存的支持，整体性能也会迎来显著提升，大幅缩短与国际主流水准的性能差距。

　　





　　演讲最后，傅城博士再次重申，集成电路产品涉及众多行业和领域的发展，更是当今全球科技发展的根本，唯有设计、制造、封测、应用全产业链共同进步，形成合力方能促进产业的高速发展。兆芯不断积极地发展国产通用处理器和壮大国产芯片生态圈，期望借此为我国集成电路产业整体发展贡献绵薄之力，与产业链伙伴共同推动国产芯片走向世界。

　　*16nm工艺打造，8核心ZX-E明年问世*

　　





　　此外，在展会上业内人士还向我们透露，兆芯将在*明年（2018年）推出16nm的ZX-E 8核CPU*，并公开了Fritz Chess Benchmark国际象棋性能测试的成绩。从测试成绩可以看到，运行在3.0GHz频率下的ZX-E8核心处理器性能已经超过了AMD的FX-8370处理器，非常接近采用Skylake核心的英特尔Core i5-6600处理器，意味着国产处理器的性能提升了一大步。

　　





　　同时从披露的路线图来看，未来与ZX-D处理器配合的ZX-200主板芯片组也完全支持DDR4、SATA 3.0、USB 3.0等主流技术特性，显然国产兆芯处理器的性能与功能将非常值得我们期待。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*光刻机领域国内接近世界先进水平，9nm线宽光刻实现突破*

集微网消息，SEMICON China 2017开幕日即3月14日，上海微电子装备（集团）股份有限公司（后简称“SMEE”）宣布，SMEE 与荷兰公司 ASML 签署战略合作备忘录（MoU），为双方进一步的潜在合作奠定了基础。

根据这项合作备忘录，ASML 和 SMEE 将探索就 ASML 光刻系统的特定模块或半导体行业相关产品进行采购的可能性。此次MoU的签署代表 ASML 继日前与上海集成电路研发中心（ICRD）宣布合作之后，进一步深入参与中国的IC产业的发展。

*ASML strikes deal with China equipment maker*

Josephine Lien, Shanghai; Jessie Shen, DIGITIMES

[Thursday 16 March 2017]

ASML has signed an MoU with Shanghai Micro Electronics Equipment (SMEE), under which SMEE will be allowed to procure lithography system components from ASML to provide services to customers in China, according to the companies.

ASML previously announced collaboration with the Shanghai Integrated Circuit Research and Development Center (ICRD). The partnership with SMEE will enable ASML to be more engaged in the development of China's IC industry.

光刻机被称为“人类最精密复杂的机器”，制造光刻机更被比作是在微观世界里“造房子”——成像系统由几十个直径为200~300毫米的透镜组成，定位精度都是纳米级。微米级的瞬时传输控制技术，犹如两架空客以1000/小时公里同步高速运动，在瞬间对接穿针引线；玻璃镜面加工等精度，误差不会超过0.5毫米。

为了在更小的物理空间集成更多的电子元件，单个电路的物理尺寸越来越小，主流光刻机在硅片上投射的光刻电路分辨率达到50-90nm。超高的技术难度使得光刻机在全世界集成电路设备厂商中形成了极高的技术门槛，据了解，当今世界能够拥有这种技术、生产这种产品的只有两三个国家的两三家公司。以ASML 公司最先进的 EUV 光刻机为例，售价高达 1 亿美元，而且只有 ASML 能够生产。

在光刻机领域，SMEE 取得了重要突破，并在先进封装光刻机产品方面形成了系列化和量产化，在国际同类产品中处于先进水平，还实现了光刻机海外市场的销售突破。SMEE 也被列入国家发改委 2016 年 1 月底公布的国家认定企业技术中心名单。

目前，由于国内集成电路生产企业没有 20nm 以下的生产工艺能力，加上 ASML EUV光刻机价格昂贵、产能有限，还没有安装 ASML EUV 机台，在国产光刻机技术上与之差距太大，根本无法在高端市场上参与竞争，严重制约了我国微电子信息工业的发展。据报道，近年来我国每年集成电路产品进口金额与每年原油进口金额大致相当，每年已经超过 2000 亿美元，如何改变集成电路制造受制于人的局面是国产光刻机研发的主要目标。

2002年，光刻机被列入国家 863 重大科技攻关计划，由科技部和上海市共同推动成立上海微电子装备有限公司来承担，2008年国家又启动了“02”科技重大专项予以衔接持续攻关。经过十几年潜心研发，我国已基本掌握了高端光刻机的集成技术，并部分掌握了核心部件的制造技术。

*国家光电实验室首次实现 9nm 线宽光刻*

2016年底，华中科技大学国家光电实验室目前利用双光束在光刻胶上首次完成了 9nm 线宽，双线间距低至约 50nm 的超分辨光刻。未来将这一工程化应用到光刻机上可以突破国外的专利壁垒，直接达到 EUV 的加工水平。

2014年10月瑞典皇家诺贝尔奖委员会决定将当年的诺贝尔化学奖授予打破光学衍射极限发明超分辨率光学显微技术的三位科学家，以表彰他们在超分辨率光学成像方面的卓着贡献。其中斯蒂芬·黑尔教授发明的STED超分辨技术采用二束激光，一束激发激光（Exciting Laser Beam）激发显微镜物镜下的荧光物质产生荧光，另外一束中心光强为零的环形淬灭激光（Inhibiting Laser beam）淬灭激发激光产生的荧光。这两束光的中心重合在一起，使得只有处于纳米级环形淬灭激光中心处的荧光分子才能正常发光，通过扫描的办法就可以得到超越衍射极限的光学成像。

遵循这个思路，华中科技大学国家光电实验室的甘棕松教授在国外攻读博士学位期间，采用类似方法在光刻制造技术上取得进展，成功突破光学衍射极限，首次在世界范围内实现了创记录的单线 9nm 线宽，双线间距低至约 50nm 的超分辨光刻。未来将这一技术工程化应用到光刻机上，能够突破光学衍射极限对投射电路尺寸的限制从而实现超分辨光刻，有望使国产集成电路光刻机摆脱一味采用更短波长光源的技术路线。

采用超分辨的方法突破光学衍射的限制，将光聚集到更小的尺寸，应用到集成电路光刻可以带来两个方面的好处：一方面可以实现更高的分辨率，不再需要采用更短波长的光源，使得光刻机系统造价大大降低；另外一方面采用可见光进行光刻，可以穿透普通的材料，工作环境要求不高，摆脱 EUV 光源需要真空环境、光刻能量不足的羁绊。

与动辄几千万美元的主流光刻机乃至一亿美元售价的 EUV 光刻机相比，超分辨光刻硬件部分只需要一台飞秒激光器和一台普通连续激光器，成本只是主流光刻机的几分之一。该系统运行条件比紫外光刻温和得多，不需要真空环境，不需要特殊的发光和折光元器件，和一般光刻系统相比，该系统仅仅是引入了第二束光，系统光路设计上改动比较小，光刻机工程化应用相对容易，有希望使国产光刻机在高端领域弯道超车、有所突破。

*国内半导体设备产业正面临空前机遇*

综观全球半导体设备与材料市场，每年约 800 亿美元，现状几乎是美国垄断设备，日本掌控材料，除了欧洲的 ASML 光刻设备之外，连中国台湾地区与韩国的设备国产化率也很低。两者多次设立目标想要提升，但受限于工业基础，实际上进展也很缓慢。相比之下，在中国半导体业发展中，更严峻的态势是所用的设备与材料，几乎 90％以上都需要进口。

SEMI全球副总裁、中国区总裁居龙就多次指出，目前中国半导体设备和材料占全球市场份额不足1％，严重制约着国产芯片产业的自给和健康发展。

根据 SEMI 的预测，2016年至2017年间，综合8英寸、12英寸厂来看，确定新建的晶圆厂就有19座，其中中国大陆就占了10座。半导体前道设备的销售额，全球2013年为318.2亿美元，2015年为365.3亿美元，2016年为396.9亿美元，预测2017年为434亿美元，中国部分可达69.9亿美元（包括外资在中国的投资）。

近期中国的芯片制造业进入又一轮扩充产能的高潮。从中芯国际在上海、深圳以及天津的扩建，到华力微的二期建设，加上长江存储、福建晋华以及紫光南京成都的存储器项目，在这样的大好形势下，加上国家有鼓励采用国产设备的补助政策，像中微半导体这样的中国半导体设备企业迎来又一个“春天”。

中微半导体设备有限公司，作为国内集成电路装备制造骨干企业，拥有三大高端设备产品系列，是我国集成电路装备业界的龙头、标杆和旗帜。中微研发的介质刻蚀机是半导体生产设备中关键核心装备之一，市场一直为美日等企业垄断，其28nm-15nm的耦合等离子体介质刻蚀机去年获得了中国国际工业博览会金奖，产品出口额占我国泛半导体设备出口额的仅 8 成，拥有台积电、英特尔等客户。

中微刻蚀机的研发成功，填补了国内空白，在技术上实现突破，跟上国际技术发展步伐，明显提升我国半导体设备产业的技术能级，并可改变我国集成电路生产企业受制于人的局面，对于抢占未来经济和科技发展制高点、加快转变经济发展方式、实现由制造业大国向强国转变具有重要战略意义。

根据行业权威研究机构 Gartner 最新发布的统计结果，中微公司介质刻蚀设备市场占有率从 2013 年的全球第 6 位提升到 2014 年的全球第 4 位。考虑到 Mattson 公司仅提供低端刻蚀设备，中微公司在高端介质刻蚀设备领域已经跻身全球三强。由于中微生产的等离子刻蚀机已经实现在晶圆制造厂批量生产，2015年2月5日，美国商务部取消了对等离子干法刻蚀设备的出口限制。

2015年，中微半导体获得国家集成电路基金的4.8亿元投资，这是继长电科技后，国家集成电路基金出手的第二次投资，也是上海半导体行业获得的第一笔国家基金投资。

http://laoyaoba.com/ss6/html/35/n-632535.html

@Bussard Ramjet

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Martian2

China to become largest semiconductor producer | SemiWiki

"According to data from SEMI and SEAJ, China purchases of fab equipment grew 180% from $2.3 billion in 2006 to *$6.5 billion in 2016*. Over the same period, fab equipment purchases declined 50% in Japan and 39% in both North America and Europe. South Korea grew 10% and Taiwan grew 67%. *In 2016 China trailed behind Taiwan at $12.2 billion and South Korea at $7.7 billion. However, SEMI expects China will be the largest fab equipment market by 2019.*"

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## onebyone

Martian2 said:


> China to become largest semiconductor producer | SemiWiki
> 
> "According to data from SEMI and SEAJ, China purchases of fab equipment grew 180% from $2.3 billion in 2006 to *$6.5 billion in 2016*. Over the same period, fab equipment purchases declined 50% in Japan and 39% in both North America and Europe. South Korea grew 10% and Taiwan grew 67%. *In 2016 China trailed behind Taiwan at $12.2 billion and South Korea at $7.7 billion. However, SEMI expects China will be the largest fab equipment market by 2019.*"


Good Job

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

In order to catchup with Taiwan or TSMC, Other than organic expansion, Mainland IC capital should actively seek outbound M&A. See the info below, several non-Taiwanese firms are potential targets.






Among all, perhaps US-based Globalfoundries is a worthy target. Abu Dhabi's Advanced Technology Investment (ATIC) is said to have a willingness to sell it, however since Globalfoundries' 14nm process is licensed by Samsung Electronics, it is believed that Samsung is unlikely to agree to the acquisition bid from any potential competitor. Moreover, US government may still prefer ownership by Emerati not Chinese. Anyway let's see how this unfold.

In general, China should seek closer partnership with GCC funds who have tremendous ownership of global tech assets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Shotgunner51 said:


> In order to catchup with Taiwan or TSMC, Other than organic expansion, Mainland IC capital should actively seek outbound M&A. See the info below, several non-Taiwanese firms are potential targets.
> 
> View attachment 387176
> 
> 
> Among all, perhaps US-based Globalfoundries is a worthy target. Abu Dhabi's Advanced Technology Investment (ATIC) is said to have a willingness to sell it, however since Globalfoundries' 14nm process is licensed by Samsung Electronics, it is believed that Samsung is unlikely to agree to the acquisition bid from any potential competitor. Moreover, US government may still prefer ownership by Emerati not Chinese. Anyway let's see how this unfold.




Just forget about acquisitions. Not happening. 

Instead focus on poaching talent, and make use of good administered companies with a proven track record of success to fund them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

SMIC looking good

*SMIC 2016 Annual Results Announcement*

PR Newswire March 27, 2017

SHANGHAI, March 27, 2017 /PRNewswire/ -- Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corporation (NYSE: SMI; SEHK: 981) ("SMIC" or the "Company"), one of the leading semiconductor foundries in the world, today announces the audited consolidated results of the Company for the year ended December 31, 2016.

FINANCIAL HIGHLIGHTS


Revenue was a record high of US$2,914.2 million in 2016, compared to US$2,236.4 million in 2015, representing an increase of 30.3%.
Gross profit was a record high of US$849.7 million in 2016, compared to US$682.6 million in 2015, representing an increase of 24.5%.
Profit for the period attributable to owners of the Company was also a record high of US$376.6 million in 2016, compared to US$253.4 million in 2015, representing an increase of 48.6%.
Revenue from China-region customers grew to an all-time high of 49.7% of total revenue in 2016, compared to 47.7% in 2015, representing a revenue increase of 35.7%.
Net cash generated from operating activities was a record high of US$977.2 million in 2016, compared to US$669.2 million in 2015, representing an increase of 46.0%.
Cash and cash equivalents and other financial assets totaled US$2,157.6 million as of December 31, 2016, compared to US$1,288.1 million as of December 31, 2015, representing an increase of 67.5%.
The net debt to equity ratio remained low at 16.1% as of December 31, 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shotgunner51

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Just forget about acquisitions. Not happening.
> 
> Instead focus on poaching talent, and make use of good administered companies with a proven track record of success to fund them.


It's always a two-pronged approach: organic expansion, as well as M&A. The later purpose was one mandate assigned to China Integrated Circuit Industry Investment Fund Co., Ltd.

Talents are key to the business, from Richard Chang (張汝京, founder-SMIC), Dr. Tzu-Yin Chiu  (CEO-SMIC) to *Chiang Shang-yi* (independent director), Mainland's foundation has been built on poaching critical talents, plus huge capital funding, it will continue.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*ChipMOS Shanghai becomes JV between ChipMOS and Tsinghua Unigroup*

Press release; Jessie Shen, DIGITIMES 

[Monday 27 March 2017]

ChipMOS Technologies has announced the completion of its previously-disclosed equity interest transfer to a group of investors led by Tsinghua Unigroup.

Under the joint-venture agreement approved by the board of ChipMOS on November 30, 2016, ChipMOS Technologies (BVI), a wholly-owned subsidiary of ChipMOS, sold 54.98% of the equity interest of its wholly-owned subsidiary, ChipMOS Technologies (Shanghai), to Tsinghua Unigroup and other strategic investors for approximately US$72 million. ChipMOS BVI will continue to own 45.02% of the equity interests of ChipMOS Shanghai, while Tsinghua Unigroup through subsidiary Tibet Unigroup Guowei Investment (Unigroup Guowei) will own 48%. Other strategic investors including a limited partnership owned by ChipMOS Shanghai's employees will own 6.98%.

Upon receipt of the proceeds from the equity interest sale, ChipMOS plans to reinvest back into ChipMOS Shanghai approximately CNY484 million (US$70 million) pro rata, resulting in the total additional investment of CNY1.074 billion to ChipMOS Shanghai, which will allow for the expansion of the capacity of and services offered by ChipMOS Shanghai. The reinvestment is expected to occur in two tranches, one by the end of the first half of 2017 and one depending on the capex plan of ChipMOS Shanghai, which is directly aligned with the operation's strategic growth plan.

"This is another major step forward that strengthens our competitive position, significantly expands the growth potential of our ChipMOS Shanghai's operations, and creates a higher return for our company and shareholders," said ChipMOS chairman SJ Cheng. "We appreciate the confidence expressed by Tsinghhua Unigroup and our other strategic investors in selecting ChipMOS Shanghai as their partner given the expected growth of China's domestic semiconductor supply chain and the critical role OSAT services will play in ensuring higher quality yields and supporting the overall expected expansion. With the benefit of the additional financial and strategic partnership resources, we can now further accelerate the planned expansion for LCD driver ICs, touch driver, AMOLED, OLED and memory testing, assembly and bumping services offered by ChipMOS Shanghai."

"We look forward to working closely with Tsinghua Unigroup to grow ChipMOS Shanghai's revenue and profit, while promoting the interests of all shareholders and employees," Cheng continued.

http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20170327PD201.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> SMIC looking good
> 
> *SMIC 2016 Annual Results Announcement*
> 
> PR Newswire March 27, 2017
> 
> SHANGHAI, March 27, 2017 /PRNewswire/ -- Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corporation (NYSE: SMI; SEHK: 981) ("SMIC" or the "Company"), one of the leading semiconductor foundries in the world, today announces the audited consolidated results of the Company for the year ended December 31, 2016.
> 
> FINANCIAL HIGHLIGHTS
> 
> 
> Revenue was a record high of US$2,914.2 million in 2016, compared to US$2,236.4 million in 2015, representing an increase of 30.3%.
> Gross profit was a record high of US$849.7 million in 2016, compared to US$682.6 million in 2015, representing an increase of 24.5%.
> Profit for the period attributable to owners of the Company was also a record high of US$376.6 million in 2016, compared to US$253.4 million in 2015, representing an increase of 48.6%.
> Revenue from China-region customers grew to an all-time high of 49.7% of total revenue in 2016, compared to 47.7% in 2015, representing a revenue increase of 35.7%.
> Net cash generated from operating activities was a record high of US$977.2 million in 2016, compared to US$669.2 million in 2015, representing an increase of 46.0%.
> Cash and cash equivalents and other financial assets totaled US$2,157.6 million as of December 31, 2016, compared to US$1,288.1 million as of December 31, 2015, representing an increase of 67.5%.
> The net debt to equity ratio remained low at 16.1% as of December 31, 2016.




The real test will be if it can be a leader in technologies. 

It's 28 nm hardly contributes to any revenues, and I have heard a lot about various problems with its 28 nm, the reason why people aren't placing massive orders. 

I have heard a lot about lower nodes. Let's hope that is correct. 

TSMC plans to reach 3 nm by 2021.

Whta it needs to do is simply brute force, hire more engineers, more capex spending. 

But if I correctly remember TSMC has a research budget that is 5 times that of smic. (don't quote me yet, let me find the source) 

Instead of giving free cash to zombie companies, and other SOEs in different stages of decay, it should be given to smic, because they have shown good administration, and working. 

In fact Tsinghua uni group is totally he'll bent on capex. It owns literally no IP. And doesn't even have a plan to own one.


----------



## cirr

*China's Tsinghua Unigroup signs deals for up to 150 bln in financing*

March 28, 2017, 03:04:00 AM EDT 

By Reuters

Hong Kong, March 28 (Reuters) - Tsinghua Unigroup Ltd, China's top state chip manufacturer, said on Tuesday it had signed deals that would provide it with financing of up to 150 billion yuan ($21.8 billion). In a statement on its website, Tsinghua Unigroup said China Development Bank had agreed to provide financing of up to 100 billion yuan for the five-year period of 2016-2020, while China'sIntegrated Circuit Industry Investment Fund would invest up to 50 billion in the semiconductor giant.

*China's Largest Chipmaker Secures $22 Billion to Expand Globally*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Shotgunner51 said:


> It's always a two-pronged approach: organic expansion, as well as M&A. The later purpose was one mandate assigned to China Integrated Circuit Industry Investment Fund Co., Ltd.
> 
> Talents are key to the business, from Richard Chang (張汝京, founder-SMIC), Dr. Tzu-Yin Chiu  (CEO-SMIC) to *Chiang Shang-yi* (independent director), Mainland's foundation has been built on poaching critical talents, plus huge capital funding, it will continue.



No significant M&A would happen because no one is going to sell you any significant technology. 

Let's start case by case:

Fabs: TSMC, Samsung, Intel, global foundries, UMC, none of these are gonna be sold. Period. They are proved national assets. 

IC design: Intel, Qualcomm, Nvidia, amd, mediatek, no one is going to be sold. 
Not event the Singaporean ones, because most of their operations are in US, which would just block asset sales like aixtron. 

Memory: even a dying firm like micron was blocked. No Chance with Samsung, sk hynix, Toshiba. 
Incidentally Toshiba has already been told to sell to some non Chinese or Taiwanese firms. 

Screen: Samsung, LG not being sold. 

Glass: corning or Asahi not being sold

I can keep going on and on. 

In fact China has done some noticeable blunders with acquisitions

That Singaporean company, handling back end assembly, that was bought at a premium to its market value, is now on the verge of collapse.



cirr said:


> *China's Tsinghua Unigroup signs deals for up to 150 bln in financing*
> 
> March 28, 2017, 03:04:00 AM EDT
> 
> By Reuters
> 
> Hong Kong, March 28 (Reuters) - Tsinghua Unigroup Ltd, China's top state chip manufacturer, said on Tuesday it had signed deals that would provide it with financing of up to 150 billion yuan ($21.8 billion). In a statement on its website, Tsinghua Unigroup said China Development Bank had agreed to provide financing of up to 100 billion yuan for the five-year period of 2016-2020, while China'sIntegrated Circuit Industry Investment Fund would invest up to 50 billion in the semiconductor giant.
> 
> *China's Largest Chipmaker Secures $22 Billion to Expand Globally*




This is not a good thing. 

This money should have gone to smic, sunny opticals, hisilicon, and others. 

But since they don't have too much contacts inside government the cash load has been given to a company who has nothing to show for as of today. 

And the biggest problem is that I track ip filings, and Tsinghua uni group, or any of its subsidiaries like Yangtze storage, spreadtrum, and others don't even appear on the list.


----------



## cirr

27th March 2017

*China recruitment drive boosting semi salaries*

*China is aggressively recruiting semiconductor engineers and execs, reports headhunters TrendForce, leading to a boost in salaries across the entire semiconductor industry.*

*With a number of new fabs set to start production in H2 2018, China is looking for veteran semiconductor people, particularly memory specialists, to run them.*





Memory specialists are particularly required because Yangtze River Storage Technology (YRST), Fujian Jin Hua Integrated Circuit (JHICC), Hefei Chang Xin and Tsinghua Unigroup’s Nanjing fab are all targeting DRAM and 3D-NAND.

TrendForce estimates that China’s semiconductor sector will have a deficit of 100,000 high-level technical personnel by 2020 unless it can recruit enough people from outside China or train enough people locally.

According to TrendForce, the focus of the headhunting is process development engineers and IC designers.

With eleven fabs under construction in China, TrendForce reckons that they will collectively add 900k wpm when fully loaded.

China companies are offering high salaries which is, says TrendForce, leading to a a boost in compensation and benefits for semiconductor professionals across the entire industry.

China’s chip strategy is already doing rather well.

*Based on UN trade data, China chip imports have been flattish for the last three years while the output of the domestic chip industry has tripled.*

So China is increasingly serving its own IC needs.

China’s IC imports went up 47% from $157 billion in 2010 to $231 billion in 2013 but, since 2013, they have stayed between $218 – $231 billion.

China’s domestic IC industry has tripled from $21 billion in 2010 to $62 billion in 2016 with IC design increasing 5x in those six years from $5 – $25 billion.

China’s IC exports are less remarkable. After tripling from $29 billion in 2010 to $88 billion in 2013, they have dropped back to $61 – $70 billion for the last three years.

http://www.electronicsweekly.com/ne...uitment-drive-boosting-semi-salaries-2017-03/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 武成王

To Bussard Ramjet:
The issue here is not about 'significant', the keyword is 'scale'. China is the largest IC consuming market, we need domestic IC industry to grow to a scale which can reduce cost of electronic products significantly, train a huge talent pool of IC professionals, we will gradually climb the value-added chain up to the high end. We of course know that WESTERN ENEMY won't sell any 'significant' technology to us, isn't it a common sense?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Bussard Ramjet said:


> The real test will be if it can be a leader in technologies.
> 
> It's 28 nm hardly contributes to any revenues, and I have heard a lot about various problems with its 28 nm, the reason why people aren't placing massive orders.
> 
> I have heard a lot about lower nodes. Let's hope that is correct.
> 
> TSMC plans to reach 3 nm by 2021.
> 
> Whta it needs to do is simply brute force, hire more engineers, more capex spending.
> 
> But if I correctly remember TSMC has a research budget that is 5 times that of smic. (don't quote me yet, let me find the source)
> 
> Instead of giving free cash to zombie companies, and other SOEs in different stages of decay, it should be given to smic, because they have shown good administration, and working.
> 
> In fact Tsinghua uni group is totally he'll bent on capex. It owns literally no IP. And doesn't even have a plan to own one.



Cut the crap

A clear road ahead for SMIC: 28nm > 14nm(2018) > 7nm(2020-2021) > 3nm(2023) 

Tuesday, March 14, 2017
*
Chinese SMIC to Start 7nm R&D This Year*






China-based pure-play foundry Semiconductor Manufacturing International (SMIC) will start R&D for 7nm process technology later in 2017, according to company CEO Tzu-Yin Chiu.



Chiu said that the China-based foundry has in recent years put increased focus on advance-node technologies with annual R&D expenses accounting for as high as 12-13% of revenues. SMIC spent nearly US$2.7 billion in 2016 capex which was relatively high compared to previous years levels, Chiu indicated.

SMIC is developing advanced-node technologies with Huawei and nano-electronics research institute Imec, Chiu noted. The foundry is also working with many IC design service providers including Brite Semiconductor, Cadence Design Systems, Synopsys, ARM and Mentor Graphics, and is partnering with equipment and materials suppliers such as Applied Materials, Advanced Micro-Fabrication Equipment (AMEC), ASML, Shin-Etsu Handotai and Sumco.

As for the backend, SMIC is teaming up with Jiangsu Changjiang Electronics Technology (JCET), and the pair has set up a joint venture to provide a more complete supply chain for advanced-node manufacturing, Chiu said. Besides, SMIC is looking to further expand its 12-inch lines.

SMIC also plans to roll out 40ULP process technology (IoT devices) later in 2017.



Bussard Ramjet said:


> No significant M&A would happen because no one is going to sell you any significant technology.
> 
> Let's start case by case:
> 
> Fabs: TSMC, Samsung, Intel, global foundries, UMC, none of these are gonna be sold. Period. They are proved national assets.
> 
> IC design: Intel, Qualcomm, Nvidia, amd, mediatek, no one is going to be sold.
> Not event the Singaporean ones, because most of their operations are in US, which would just block asset sales like aixtron.
> 
> Memory: even a dying firm like micron was blocked. No Chance with Samsung, sk hynix, Toshiba.
> Incidentally Toshiba has already been told to sell to some non Chinese or Taiwanese firms.
> 
> Screen: Samsung, LG not being sold.
> 
> Glass: corning or Asahi not being sold
> 
> I can keep going on and on.
> 
> In fact China has done some noticeable blunders with acquisitions
> 
> That Singaporean company, handling back end assembly, that was bought at a premium to its market value, is now on the verge of collapse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a good thing.
> 
> This money should have gone to smic, sunny opticals, hisilicon, and others.
> 
> But since they don't have too much contacts inside government the cash load has been given to a company who has nothing to show for as of today.
> 
> And the biggest problem is that I track ip filings, and Tsinghua uni group, or any of its subsidiaries like Yangtze storage, spreadtrum, and others don't even appear on the list.



Stop babbling

*Yangtze River Storage 3D NAND flash development on track*

Claire Sung, Taipei; Jessie Shen, DIGITIMES [Wednesday 15 March 2017]

Yangtze River Storage Technology's (YMTC) development of 3D NAND flash technology is well on track, and equipment for the production of 3D NAND chips will be installed at its fab in the first quarter of 2018, said company CEO Simon Yang.

YMTC is engaged in the development of 32-layer 3D NAND flash chips, which will be in full production in 2019, according to Yang. *The company aims to catch up with the world's leading memory vendors, in terms of technology(READ 64/128 layer NAND flash chip), by 2020*, Yang noted.

NAND flash demand is set to grow robustly driven by cloud computing and smart terminals, Yang said. Meanwhile, the China market has huge potential for growth, Yang indicated.

Both the DRAM or NAND flash market sectors are being dominated by a few key players, Yang identified. YMTC is looking to break the market dominance held by these few companies, said Yang, adding that the company's entry is to bring healthy competition within the industry.

China consumes as high as 55% of the total memory capacity. With the strong domestic demand, and financial support from China's central government, YMTC should be able to enhance its competitiveness against the current major memory players, Yang said.

YMTC is committed to developing its own technology which is critical to its long-term success, Yang noted. Making acquisitions or strategic investments is another approach for the company to grow its business, Yang said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

hackerdelight said:


> To Bussard Ramjet:
> The issue here is not about 'significant', the keyword is 'scale'. China is the largest IC consuming market, we need domestic IC industry to grow to a scale which can reduce cost of electronic products significantly, train a huge talent pool of IC professionals, we will gradually climb the value-added chain up to the high end. We of course know that WESTERN ENEMY won't sell any 'significant' technology to us, isn't it a common sense?



Enemy is a strong word. You can call adversary. 

The other thing is that China's IC sales are high, because China manufactures for the world. 

In the coming years, there is a chance that China's factories will go downstream to other countries. This could lead to shift in the whole supply chain downstream.



cirr said:


> Cut the crap
> 
> A clear road ahead for SMIC: 28nm > 14nm(2018) > 7nm(2020-2021) > 3nm(2023)
> 
> Tuesday, March 14, 2017
> *
> Chinese SMIC to Start 7nm R&D This Year*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China-based pure-play foundry Semiconductor Manufacturing International (SMIC) will start R&D for 7nm process technology later in 2017, according to company CEO Tzu-Yin Chiu.
> 
> 
> 
> Chiu said that the China-based foundry has in recent years put increased focus on advance-node technologies with annual R&D expenses accounting for as high as 12-13% of revenues. SMIC spent nearly US$2.7 billion in 2016 capex which was relatively high compared to previous years levels, Chiu indicated.
> 
> SMIC is developing advanced-node technologies with Huawei and nano-electronics research institute Imec, Chiu noted. The foundry is also working with many IC design service providers including Brite Semiconductor, Cadence Design Systems, Synopsys, ARM and Mentor Graphics, and is partnering with equipment and materials suppliers such as Applied Materials, Advanced Micro-Fabrication Equipment (AMEC), ASML, Shin-Etsu Handotai and Sumco.
> 
> As for the backend, SMIC is teaming up with Jiangsu Changjiang Electronics Technology (JCET), and the pair has set up a joint venture to provide a more complete supply chain for advanced-node manufacturing, Chiu said. Besides, SMIC is looking to further expand its 12-inch lines.
> 
> SMIC also plans to roll out 40ULP process technology (IoT devices) later in 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop babbling
> 
> *Yangtze River Storage 3D NAND flash development on track*
> 
> Claire Sung, Taipei; Jessie Shen, DIGITIMES [Wednesday 15 March 2017]
> 
> Yangtze River Storage Technology's (YMTC) development of 3D NAND flash technology is well on track, and equipment for the production of 3D NAND chips will be installed at its fab in the first quarter of 2018, said company CEO Simon Yang.
> 
> YMTC is engaged in the development of 32-layer 3D NAND flash chips, which will be in full production in 2019, according to Yang. *The company aims to catch up with the world's leading memory vendors, in terms of technology(READ 64/128 layer NAND flash chip), by 2020*, Yang noted.
> 
> NAND flash demand is set to grow robustly driven by cloud computing and smart terminals, Yang said. Meanwhile, the China market has huge potential for growth, Yang indicated.
> 
> Both the DRAM or NAND flash market sectors are being dominated by a few key players, Yang identified. YMTC is looking to break the market dominance held by these few companies, said Yang, adding that the company's entry is to bring healthy competition within the industry.
> 
> China consumes as high as 55% of the total memory capacity. With the strong domestic demand, and financial support from China's central government, YMTC should be able to enhance its competitiveness against the current major memory players, Yang said.
> 
> YMTC is committed to developing its own technology which is critical to its long-term success, Yang noted. Making acquisitions or strategic investments is another approach for the company to grow its business, Yang said.




My friend I wish China the best, and will celebrate China's successes. 

But the only religion that I follow is of facts, rationality. 

Many previous Chinese efforts have promised a lot, and delivered a lot less. 

SMIC is already itself an example. SMIC is a public company whose finances are open. 28 nm contributes a miniscule amount to their revenues. And there are regular rumours and reports that there 28 nm isn't working well. 

The other thing is that I have seen no technological expertise of YMTC till now. Not even any significant patent filings, when its peers have literally thousands of patents filed in the international arena. 

Finally, only the bottom line specs are not all. 

I am not an electronic engineer, but from the best I know, there are thousands of other specs needed for good mass reliable production of chips. 

One more thing I would like to say is that, very few state sponsored enterprises have actually taken wings in terms of having a research base. 

A prime example is Sinopec, a behemoth in petrochemicals, yet sorely dependant on foreign companies for technology.


----------



## Shotgunner51

Bussard Ramjet said:


> No significant M&A would happen because no one is going to sell you any significant technology.
> 
> Let's start case by case:
> 
> Fabs: TSMC, Samsung, Intel, global foundries, UMC, none of these are gonna be sold. Period. They are proved national assets.
> 
> IC design: Intel, Qualcomm, Nvidia, amd, mediatek, no one is going to be sold.
> Not event the Singaporean ones, because most of their operations are in US, which would just block asset sales like aixtron.
> 
> Memory: even a dying firm like micron was blocked. No Chance with Samsung, sk hynix, Toshiba.
> Incidentally Toshiba has already been told to sell to some non Chinese or Taiwanese firms.
> 
> Screen: Samsung, LG not being sold.
> 
> Glass: corning or Asahi not being sold
> 
> I can keep going on and on.
> 
> In fact China has done some noticeable blunders with acquisitions
> 
> That Singaporean company, handling back end assembly, that was bought at a premium to its market value, is now on the verge of collapse.


So far no significant outbound M&A on IC (not counting Hua Capital's acquisition of Omnivision) has happened yet however as I have mentioned, Mainland funds are actively seeking targets. Check the word "seeking". Will they get any deals? That's an unknown.

Among targets, there is blatantly nothing called "national assets", 100% in private sector. Highly competitive firms with strong shareholder backing are excluded from top priorities e.g. TSMC, UMC, Samsung, SK Hynix, LG, Mediateck, Qualcomm, Intel. Why Tohshiba IC business is possible? Because parent company needs liquidity by selling assets. Why Globalfoundries is possible? It's owned by a financial institution (Abu Dhabi's Advanced Technology Investment, ATIC) who trade assets for a living. Sources already said ATIC may sell the firm to Hua Capital though no deal confirmed yet, try quote sources saying otherwise.
http://wccftech.com/globalfoundries-rumored-to-be-acquired-by-the-chinese/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Shotgunner51 said:


> So far no significant outbound M&A on IC (not counting Hua Capital's acquisition of Omnivision) has happened yet however as I have mentioned, Mainland funds are actively seeking targets. Check the word "seeking". Will they get any deals? That's an unknown.
> 
> Among targets, there is blatantly nothing called "national assets", 100% in private sector. Highly competitive firms with strong shareholder backing are excluded from top priorities e.g. TSMC, UMC, Samsung, SK Hynix, LG, Mediateck, Qualcomm, Intel. Why Tohshiba IC business is possible? Because parent company needs liquidity by selling assets. Why Globalfoundries is possible? It's owned by a financial institution (Abu Dhabi's Advanced Technology Investment, ATIC) who trade assets for a living. Sources already said ATIC may sell the firm to Hua Capital though no deal confirmed yet, try quote sources saying otherwise.
> http://wccftech.com/globalfoundries-rumored-to-be-acquired-by-the-chinese/



My friend. 

I have no doubt that the shareholders will be willing to sell. 
Not only for troubled assets like Toshiba's IC business and Global Foundries as you so rightly pointed out, but I would argue that given the right money, even companies like TSMC, MediaTek, and other competitive firms. 

In fact, MediaTek CEO is on record saying that Mainland investment in IC should be allowed. In fact he is even enthusiastic about merging Speadtrum and Mediatek, because the combined entity can take on Qualcomm. 

Similarly, at one point Marvell Technologies was in talk with Datang to sell, but seeing so many deals stopped, they stopped negotiations.

So the regulatory authorities would stop any sales. 

They have stopped sales of Micron, Western Digital, Aixtron, Philips LED business. 

And these above are actually very small companies if you look at them in their own fields, and compared to massive assets like Toshiba Memory.


----------



## Shotgunner51

Bussard Ramjet said:


> So the regulatory authorities would stop any sales.
> 
> They have stopped sales of Micron, Western Digital, Aixtron, Philips LED business.
> 
> And these above are actually very small companies if you look at them in their own fields, and compared to massive assets like Toshiba Memory.


M&A of these smaller targets were blocked by regulatory authorities, which was exactly what I mentioned about Globalfoundries in post #3 on top of objection from Samsung:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## zeronet

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Many previous Chinese efforts have promised a lot, and delivered a lot less.


sounds like u r talking about 'make in ixxxa'

SMIC is a company making money, big money actually. that means it is healthy, rather sustainable. it is the No 5 to announce 7nm roadmap in this money burning game, after Intel tsmc samsung globalfoundries. fewer and fewer players will be in this game. next collapsed one will be globalfoundries I believe, with its more than $2 billion loss in 2016. technology is always not the most important factor. the market is.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

Bussard Ramjet said:


> And the biggest problem is that I track ip filings, and Tsinghua uni group, or any of its subsidiaries like Yangtze storage, spreadtrum, and others don't even appear on the list.


Tsinghua University owns the IP, Tsinghua Uni commercially operates, heard of IUR structure?



Bussard Ramjet said:


> A prime example is Sinopec, a behemoth in petrochemicals, yet sorely dependant on foreign companies for technology.


Talking about IP filings, Sinopec (China Petroleum and Chemical Corporation) ranked #19 in global Top 100 of IP filings. Other than SGCC (State Grid), which energy company is above that?





https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/un-w...global-ranking-of-171-countries.462744/page-2

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Shotgunner51 said:


> M&A of these smaller targets were blocked by regulatory authorities, which was exactly what I mentioned about Globalfoundries in post #3 on top of objection from Samsung:
> 
> View attachment 387204​



Exactly. Agreed.



zeronet said:


> sounds like u r talking about 'make in ixxxa'
> 
> SMIC is a company making money, big money actually. that means it is healthy, rather sustainable. it is the No 5 to announce 7nm roadmap in this money burning game, after Intel tsmc samsung globalfoundries. fewer and fewer players will be in this game. next collapsed one will be globalfoundries I believe, with its more than $2 billion loss in 2016. technology is always not the most important factor. the market is.



No my friend technology is the most important factor, at least in foundry business, apart from efficiency etc. 

Global Foundries actually runs more on a form of transistors called FD-SOI, unlike Samsung/Intel/TSMC which use FINFET. 

FINFET is more in demand compared to FD-SOI. 

Also, let's see, @cirr has quoted text saying that SMIC will commercialize 14/16nm next year. We'll see. 

What I will agree with you is that SMIC is run by some extremely capable people, and is a good company. 

The other good thing is that it is a public company, hence it releases all stats. These released stats reveal that its 28 nm process has not found many takers.



Shotgunner51 said:


> Tsinghua University owns the IP, Tsinghua Uni commercially operates, heard of IUR structure?
> 
> 
> Talking about IP filings, Sinopec (China Petroleum and Chemical Corporation) ranked #19 in global Top 100 of IP filings. Other than SGCC (State Grid), which energy company is above that?
> 
> View attachment 387208
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/un-w...global-ranking-of-171-countries.462744/page-2



Point 1

Tsinghua University has pretty much nothing to do with this memory and semiconductor foray, apart from providing skilled engineers, which it could have anyways provided. 
Tsinghua University owns no patents regarding these processes. 

Point 2 

I know man that you are big on domestic filings. But I don't really consider domestic filings to be legit, specially in China. I know we disagree on this, we have talked before. 

If you look at filings with WIPO via PCT, Sinopec is nowhere to be seen. Similarly, if you look at patents filed in US and Europe and Japan and China; which is the gold standard for filing patents apart from PCT, even there Sinopec is not visible. 

I know you consider domestic filings to be equally valid a proof of innovation, but I'm sorry, I don't. And I must say, that I sincerely believe that I am right. 

According to China's patent filings, it files more than 2-3 times compared to US, when no other indicator actually points to a Chinese lead in innovation, be it in R&D expenditure, Science Publications and Citations, etc.


----------



## zeronet

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Exactly. Agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> No my friend technology is the most important factor, at least in foundry business, apart from efficiency etc.
> 
> Global Foundries actually runs more on a form of transistors called FD-SOI, unlike Samsung/Intel/TSMC which use FINFET.
> 
> FINFET is more in demand compared to FD-SOI.
> 
> Also, let's see, @cirr has quoted text saying that SMIC will commercialize 14/16nm next year. We'll see.
> 
> What I will agree with you is that SMIC is run by some extremely capable people, and is a good company.
> 
> The other good thing is that it is a public company, hence it releases all stats. These released stats reveal that its 28 nm process has not found many takers.


no. globalfoundries keeps pouring money in finfet, not only in soi, which they inherited from ibm. 
as I said, technology is man created, and can be obtained by many ways, but market resource is the really scarce one, cannot be man-made. you have a strong market, u have solid financial funding, you have smart heads crazy for the success, sooner or later, you will be in good shape finally. all is driven by a strong market.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

Bussard Ramjet said:


> no other indicator actually points to a Chinese lead in innovation


Because there is no other raw stats indicator that's credible.


Bussard Ramjet said:


> R&D expenditure


The terms expenditure literally means expenditure, not output, not results.


Bussard Ramjet said:


> Science Publications and Citations


You mean publications in English.
In fact the main obstacle of PCT is also language, most patents before entering *PCT* are written in Chinese, Japanese and Korean. Patent applications in those languages accounted for some 55% of worldwide filings in 2014. To facilitate translation, WIPO has developed a translation machine based on artificial intelligence that outperforms any other technology for translating the complex language used in patents, handing innovators around the world the highest-quality service yet available for accessing information on new technologies. WIPO has initially “trained” the new technology to translate Chinese, Japanese and Korean patent documents into English.
http://www.wipo.int/pressroom/en/articles/2016/article_0014.html
http://www.ag-ip-news.com/news.aspx?id=41081&lang=en

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Shotgunner51 said:


> Because there is no other raw stats indicator that's credible.
> 
> The terms expenditure literally means expenditure, not output, not results.
> 
> You mean publications in English.
> In fact the main obstacle of PCT is also language, most patents before entering *PCT* are written in Chinese, Japanese and Korean. Patent applications in those languages accounted for some 55% of worldwide filings in 2014. To facilitate translation, WIPO has developed a translation machine based on artificial intelligence that outperforms any other technology for translating the complex language used in patents, handing innovators around the world the highest-quality service yet available for accessing information on new technologies. WIPO has initially “trained” the new technology to translate Chinese, Japanese and Korean patent documents into English.
> http://www.wipo.int/pressroom/en/articles/2016/article_0014.html
> http://www.ag-ip-news.com/news.aspx?id=41081&lang=en




I was the first person to post the news of 45% growth in Chinese patents under PCT, so I know a bit about PCT which includes the language translation software you are talking about. 

As for our put indicators, there are many: 

Nature index. 
PCT filings
Web of science indicators 

Also I disagree that language plays any role in at least science. Almost all scientists are extremely literate, who know functional English. 

Beyond that there is widespread facility available to take help from reviewers. Good science journals sit on a paper for literally months to peer review it. Before that perfecting language etc can be done. 

There are even facilities that provide English language services to even write the article. 

Trust me I follow this space, all top science is written in English, and Chinese scientists are not behind it. Most are reasonably confident to draft a paper to be acceptable for review. 

Even if that were not possible English services are available.


----------



## onebyone

Tsinghua Unigroup Ltd. has clinched as much as 150 billion yuan ($22 billion) of financing from two Chinese government-backed investors, amassing a pool of funds to pursue acquisitions and build a world-class semiconductor industry.

The state-linked chip-maker will receive a total of 100 billion yuan from China Development Bank, a policy lender overseen by the country’s cabinet, in the years till 2020. It’ll get another 50 billion yuan from a national chip fund set up in 2014 to drive advances in domestic semiconductors, Unigroup said in a statement on its website.

The company didn’t describe how the capital will be deployed. But Unigroup has been an aggressive acquirer and capacity-builder, the standard-bearer for an effort to wean China off its reliance on foreign technology. It’s building a $30 billion memory chip production complex in the eastern city of Nanjing that will become China’s largest when completed, and it’s preparing to expand memory and storage facilities in Wuhan.

The capital “is poised to lend strong support to Unigroup’s rapid expansion in the industry” and “speed the process of technology upgrades and lift our core competitiveness,” Unigroup said in a statement after signing agreements with the two investors. It didn’t say whether the financing will be in the form of credit or an equity investment.

China is spending an estimated $150 billion over 10 years to try and achieve a leading position in semiconductor design and manufacturing, an ambitious plan that U.S. executives and officials have warned could harmAmerican interests. Unigroup, an affiliate of the business arm of elite Tsinghua University, has become the largest semiconductor player in a country dependent on imports for components such as high-performance processors and 3D-NAND memory chips.
Unigroup and other Tsinghua affiliates have pulled off a number of acquisitions over the years, including of RDA Microelectronics Inc. and Spreadtrum Communications Inc., to beef up their design capability, and signed partnership deals with global players including Western Digital Corp. But that M&A spree has hit a wall of late: Tsinghua was forced to withdraw a planned investment in Western Digital after the deal threatened to invite U.S. government scrutiny, while a Taiwanese acquisition attempt fell through.

The company’s major business units and affiliates include integrated-circuit developer Unigroup Guoxin Co., formed via a series of mergers of state-backed entities. And its $2.8-billion Changjiang Storage was the result of a merger between Unigroup’s own memory chip operations and a government-run factory in 2016.

_— With assistance by Yuan Gao_

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...ipmaker-secures-22-billion-to-expand-globally

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

More money is needed to invest in such key sectors so vital to China's economy in the next decade.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

AndrewJin said:


> More money is needed to invest in such key sectors so vital to China's economy in the next decade.



No more money is needed to be spent in quantum computing. 

China is being beaten thoroughly in this crucial technology. 

If you think you have seen the power of computing, wait till quantum computing, and you will consider today's tech as some primitive gorillas tools. 

The biggest added advantage is that you have the chance to start afresh in this field. Which means you can be right from the start of the evolution of this field. 

This has been a big pain for China, because some fundamental stuff like Linux kernel, basic OS, and architectural standards have already been set in conventional computing, which are hard or overcome.


----------



## Shotgunner51

Bussard Ramjet said:


> all top science is written in English, and Chinese scientists are not behind it


All top sciences are written in native languages. It's easier for science written in German to be translated, perhaps even the authors can help, but Chinese scientists are far behind if not the most when it comes to English translation. Don't bother about citation from English publications, forget about accuracy of any translation "services" knowing complexity of science, even huge UN org like WIPO needs AI to facilitate the process.



Bussard Ramjet said:


> quantum computing ... China is being beaten thoroughly in this crucial technology


How?

Quantum computing has been talked about for decades. D-Wave currently is the only vendor that offers a commercially-viable quantum computer (latest D-Wave 2000Q) uses a form of computation called “quantum annealing” that is not considered “true” quantum computing. Other U.S. vendors, like IBM and Google, and agencies like NASA are creating public-private research groups. IBM last year made quantum computing capabilities available on the IBM Cloud to help drive innovation in the space, and this month announced IBM Q, a new division that aims to commercialize universal quantum computers for both commercial and scientific uses.

In China, the highest-profile public-private partnership is through Alibaba and the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS). The Alibab Quantum Computing Lab is aiming to be able to coherently manipulate 30 qubits by 2020, to create a quantum simulation that has calculations speeds of today’s fastest supercomputers by 2025, and develop a quantum computer prototype with 50 to 100 qubits by 2030.

China is moving faster in innovating around quantum technologies (not only computing, but also cryptography and sensing, which includes such possibilities as quantum clocks, imagery, radar and navigation). Some milestones already materialized by China, including:

the development of Micius, a quantum satellite that can transmit quantum information between it and multiple ground stations, and
upcoming completion of the Quantum Beijing-Shanghai Trunks a ground quantum optical fiber communications system that will stretch about 1,240 miles between the cities. Future plans are to expand it nationwide over the next few years and linked with other metropolitan-level quantum communications networks, and then develop a similar network between Asia and Europe by 2020. By 2030, a global network is planned.
In September 2016, scientists from a lab within China 45 Electronics Technology Group Corp. announced they’d made progress in creating a quantum radar that they said will be able to detect targets up to 100 kilometers away with better accuracy than current radars.
Source: 

https://www.uscc.gov/sites/default/files/John Costello_Written Testimony_Final2.pdf​




​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Bussard Ramjet said:


> No more money is needed to be spent in quantum computing.
> 
> China is being beaten thoroughly in this crucial technology.
> 
> If you think you have seen the power of computing, wait till quantum computing, and you will consider today's tech as some primitive gorillas tools.
> 
> The biggest added advantage is that you have the chance to start afresh in this field. Which means you can be right from the start of the evolution of this field.
> 
> This has been a big pain for China, because some fundamental stuff like Linux kernel, basic OS, and architectural standards have already been set in conventional computing, which are hard or overcome.



Oh, pls shut ur mouth 

*China Making Swift, Competitive Quantum Computing Gains*

March 27, 2017 Jeffrey Burt






Chinese officials have made no secret out of their desire to become the world’s dominant player in the technology industry. As we’ve written about before at _The Next Platform_,China has accelerated its investments in IT R&D over the past several years, spending tens of billions of dollars to rapidly expand the capabilities of its own technology companies to better compete with their American counterparts, while at the same time forcing U.S. tech vendors to clear various hurdles in their efforts to access the fast-growing China market.

This is being driven by a combination of China’s desire to increase its strategic, economic and military standing in the world through technology innovation and a desire to improve its national and information security, particularly given U.S. espionage efforts outlined in the documents leaked by former NSA analyst Edward Snowden. Among the goals in the country’s latest five-year plan – spanning 2016-2020 – is to establish China as a key player in technology research, development and innovation and in such areas as computing, robotics and biotechnology. Plans call for continued substantial government investment in these areas.

These efforts can be seen in such high-profile areas as HPC and supercomputing, where Chinese systems hold the top two positions in the Top500 list of the world’s fastest supercomputers, including the Sunway TaihuLight, which sits at number one with 93 petaflops of performance – more than the next five systems combined – is powered by ShenWei’s SW26010 many-core processor, a chip developed in China. At the same time, China is aggressively pushing efforts in exascale computing, with three projects underway to bring exascale systems to market. One project is calling for a prototype – called Tianhe-3 – being readied for 2018. The United States, through the National Strategic Computing Initiative, is preparing two exascale-capable systems for delivery in 2021.

U.S. officials and scientists have warned that the country that dominates the exascale era will have an edge in everything from business to national security to the military. Concern among U.S. scientists have increased in recent months over worries about possible federal budget cuts to scientific projects under the Trump Administration, which under the president’s proposed budget called for the Department of Energy’s Office of Science – which funds research into exascale computing, among other areas – to lose some $900 million from its $5 billion budget.

Scientists in the United States now are voicing concern that recent reductions in government funding and other challenges are threatening the country’s narrowing lead over China in another critical area – quantum technologies. In testimony given this month to the U.S.-China Economic and Security Review Commission, John Costello, senior analyst for cyber and East Asia at Flashpoint and a Cybersecurity Fellow for New America, warned that the United States narrowing lead in this crucial area is endangered by China’s aggressive funding and research. Losing the lead to China would have far-reaching consequences for both countries.

“The U.S. remains at the forefront of quantum information science, but its lead has slipped considerably as other nations, China in particular, have allocated extensive funding to basic and applied research,” Costello said in a written statement to the commission. “Consequently, Chinese advances in quantum information science have the potential to surpass the United States. Once operationalized, quantum technologies will also have transformative implications for China’s national security and economy. As the United States has sustained a leading position in the international affairs due in part to its technological, military, and economic preeminence, it is critical to take swift action to reverse this trend and once again place the United States as a frontrunner in emerging technologies like quantum information science.”

Quantum computing has been talked about for decades, and there have been efforts underwayaround quantum computing for much of that time. Current computers use bits that are in states either 0 or 1. Quantum systems use quantum bits – or qubits – that can be 0 and 1 at the same time. In addition, they are entangled – they share this same state with two or more qubits, but if interrupted by an outside force, will revert back to one of the two states, Costello said.

“In the future, quantum computers will be able to resolve complex algorithms, including those integral to most standard encryption methods,” he said. “Computations that would be impossible or infeasible for classical computers to perform can be performed by quantum computers at sufficient scale.”

D-Wave currently is the only vendor that offers a commercially-available quantum computer – the company’s latest D-Wave 2000Q has 2,000 qubits – though Costello said the systems use a form of computation called “quantum annealing” that is not considered “true” quantum computing. Other U.S. vendors, like IBM and Google, and agencies like NASA are creating public-private research groups. IBM last year made quantum computing capabilities available on the IBM Cloud to help drive innovation in the space, and this month announced IBM Q, a new division that aims to commercialize universal quantum computers for both commercial and scientific uses. In China, the highest-profile public-private partnership is through Alibaba and the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS). The Alibab Quantum Computing Lab is aiming to be able to coherently manipulate 30 qubits by 2020, to create a quantum simulation that has calculations speeds of today’s fastest supercomputers by 2025, and develop a quantum computer prototype with 50 to 100 qubits by 2030.

In his lengthy testimony, Costello argued that China – due in large part to significant government investment – is moving faster in innovating around quantum technologies (not only computing, but also cryptography and sensing, which includes such possibilities as quantum clocks, imagery, radar and navigation) and urged U.S. lawmakers to take steps to at least keep pace with efforts by the Chinese government. He noted some successes by China already, including the development of Micius, a quantum satellite that can transmit quantum information between it and multiple ground stations, and upcoming completion of the Quantum Beijing-Shanghai Trunks a ground quantum optical fiber communications system that will stretch about 1,240 miles between the cities. Plans are to expand it nationwide over the next few years and linked with other metropolitan-level quantum communications networks, and then develop a similar network between Asia and Europe by 2020. By 2030, a global network is planned. In September 2016, scientists from a lab within China 45 Electronics Technology Group Corp. announced they’d made progress in creating a quantum radar that they said will be able to detect targets up to 100 kilometers away with better accuracy than current radars.

Costello’s comments about the danger the United States faces in falling behind in the quantum computing research and innovations echoes what others have found. He noted a study by MIT and a report in _The Economist_ that the reduction in government funding has slowed innovation. In addition, a 2016 report by the Obama Administration focused on federally-funded quantum IS programs also noted a narrowing innovation gap, caused by multiple factors, including an instability of funding levels, education and workforce training, technology and knowledge transfer, and institutional boundaries within academic institutions. A key advantage for China is the stability of funding, Costello said.

“The lack of consistent funding at home, coupled with ample Chinese funding abroad, may persuade researchers to collaborate with China on larger projects or pursue their research in Chinese institutions,” he said, pointing out that an Austrian scientist had developed the technical expertise for a quantum satellite like Micius, but was unable to get funding in Europe, opening the door to China developing the technology. “It should be noted that these factors do not account for the substantial advantages the U.S. enjoys over China in the area of overall quality and number of academic institutions, venture capital investment, industrial and technological base, and quality and speed of private innovation. However, these advantages are narrowed considerably by China rising economic dominance, multiple forms of tech transfer, talent recruitment programs, and comprehensive state-level R&D funding programs.”

His recommendations to Congress focused on ensuring lawmakers better understand emerging technologies like quantum IS, machine learning and artificial intelligence. Included in his recommendations are the creation of publicly-funded think tanks to study issues around the technologies and China’s innovation efforts and the restoration of public funding for the Office of Technology Assessment (OTA), which was funded between 1972 and 1995 to give Congress in-depth evaluations and policy options around emerging technologies. Current agencies like the Government Accountability Office and Congressional Research Service haven’t been able to give lawmakers the same level of expertise as the OTA. Costello also called for the creation of an interagency Commission for Investment in Strategic Emerging Technologies, which could better assess U.S. funding efforts around R&D, make recommendations to Congress and coordinate the work of relevant federal agencies.

It’s important that the country takes such steps, he said.

“Due to the pace of innovation and economy, the first-to-market advantage here is exponential and will yield near intractable market dominance,” Costello said. “The United States is already challenged by the industrial might and growing human resource base of China’s emergence on the world stage. Some of the few, though critical, advantages the United States possesses is dominance in emerging technologies, world-class academic and research institutions, and a central position in information and Internet technologies. If continued Chinese investment in these areas are not met with an appropriate U.S. response, these factors will shift, likely at the expense of the United States, and the strategic balance of power will continue to tilt in China’s favor.”

https://www.nextplatform.com/2017/03/27/china-making-swift-quantum-computing-gains-u-s/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## shadows888

Bussard Ramjet said:


> No more money is needed to be spent in quantum computing.
> 
> China is being beaten thoroughly in this crucial technology.
> 
> If you think you have seen the power of computing, wait till quantum computing, and you will consider today's tech as some primitive gorillas tools.
> 
> The biggest added advantage is that you have the chance to start afresh in this field. Which means you can be right from the start of the evolution of this field.
> 
> This has been a big pain for China, because some fundamental stuff like Linux kernel, basic OS, and architectural standards have already been set in conventional computing, which are hard or overcome.



you cannot be beaten in technology, every six month, everything is 2x faster. New OS can be designed etc. you just need enough investment. in this regard, India too can catch up in the sector if enough money is throw at it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

shadows888 said:


> you cannot be beaten in technology, every six month, everything is 2x faster. New OS can be designed etc. you just need enough investment. in this regard, India too can catch up in the sector if enough money is throw at it.


India is the tortoise. I'm sure it will catch up to the hare in fairytales only

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## terranMarine

@Bussard Ramjet You certainly have proven yourself lacking credentials when you made the statement of possessing more knowledge than most of the Chinese here.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Shotgunner51 said:


> How?
> 
> Quantum computing has been talked about for decades. D-Wave currently is the only vendor that offers a commercially-viable quantum computer (latest D-Wave 2000Q) uses a form of computation called “quantum annealing” that is not considered “true” quantum computing. Other U.S. vendors, like IBM and Google, and agencies like NASA are creating public-private research groups. IBM last year made quantum computing capabilities available on the IBM Cloud to help drive innovation in the space, and this month announced IBM Q, a new division that aims to commercialize universal quantum computers for both commercial and scientific uses.
> 
> In China, the highest-profile public-private partnership is through Alibaba and the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS). The Alibab Quantum Computing Lab is aiming to be able to coherently manipulate 30 qubits by 2020, to create a quantum simulation that has calculations speeds of today’s fastest supercomputers by 2025, and develop a quantum computer prototype with 50 to 100 qubits by 2030.
> 
> China is moving faster in innovating around quantum technologies (not only computing, but also cryptography and sensing, which includes such possibilities as quantum clocks, imagery, radar and navigation). Some milestones already materialized by China, including:
> 
> the development of Micius, a quantum satellite that can transmit quantum information between it and multiple ground stations, and
> upcoming completion of the Quantum Beijing-Shanghai Trunks a ground quantum optical fiber communications system that will stretch about 1,240 miles between the cities. Future plans are to expand it nationwide over the next few years and linked with other metropolitan-level quantum communications networks, and then develop a similar network between Asia and Europe by 2020. By 2030, a global network is planned.
> In September 2016, scientists from a lab within China 45 Electronics Technology Group Corp. announced they’d made progress in creating a quantum radar that they said will be able to detect targets up to 100 kilometers away with better accuracy than current radars.



This is literally a US document to Congress.

It's sole purpose is to *seek more funding for research. They deliberately play up the "China threat" to seek more funding. 
*
If you want a more balanced view, have a look at this economist article:

http://www.economist.com/technology-quarterly/2017-03-09/quantum-devices

This is a very good piece on the whole field.



cirr said:


> Oh, pls shut ur mouth
> 
> *China Making Swift, Competitive Quantum Computing Gains*
> 
> March 27, 2017 Jeffrey Burt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese officials have made no secret out of their desire to become the world’s dominant player in the technology industry. As we’ve written about before at _The Next Platform_,China has accelerated its investments in IT R&D over the past several years, spending tens of billions of dollars to rapidly expand the capabilities of its own technology companies to better compete with their American counterparts, while at the same time forcing U.S. tech vendors to clear various hurdles in their efforts to access the fast-growing China market.
> 
> This is being driven by a combination of China’s desire to increase its strategic, economic and military standing in the world through technology innovation and a desire to improve its national and information security, particularly given U.S. espionage efforts outlined in the documents leaked by former NSA analyst Edward Snowden. Among the goals in the country’s latest five-year plan – spanning 2016-2020 – is to establish China as a key player in technology research, development and innovation and in such areas as computing, robotics and biotechnology. Plans call for continued substantial government investment in these areas.
> 
> These efforts can be seen in such high-profile areas as HPC and supercomputing, where Chinese systems hold the top two positions in the Top500 list of the world’s fastest supercomputers, including the Sunway TaihuLight, which sits at number one with 93 petaflops of performance – more than the next five systems combined – is powered by ShenWei’s SW26010 many-core processor, a chip developed in China. At the same time, China is aggressively pushing efforts in exascale computing, with three projects underway to bring exascale systems to market. One project is calling for a prototype – called Tianhe-3 – being readied for 2018. The United States, through the National Strategic Computing Initiative, is preparing two exascale-capable systems for delivery in 2021.
> 
> U.S. officials and scientists have warned that the country that dominates the exascale era will have an edge in everything from business to national security to the military. Concern among U.S. scientists have increased in recent months over worries about possible federal budget cuts to scientific projects under the Trump Administration, which under the president’s proposed budget called for the Department of Energy’s Office of Science – which funds research into exascale computing, among other areas – to lose some $900 million from its $5 billion budget.
> 
> Scientists in the United States now are voicing concern that recent reductions in government funding and other challenges are threatening the country’s narrowing lead over China in another critical area – quantum technologies. In testimony given this month to the U.S.-China Economic and Security Review Commission, John Costello, senior analyst for cyber and East Asia at Flashpoint and a Cybersecurity Fellow for New America, warned that the United States narrowing lead in this crucial area is endangered by China’s aggressive funding and research. Losing the lead to China would have far-reaching consequences for both countries.
> 
> “The U.S. remains at the forefront of quantum information science, but its lead has slipped considerably as other nations, China in particular, have allocated extensive funding to basic and applied research,” Costello said in a written statement to the commission. “Consequently, Chinese advances in quantum information science have the potential to surpass the United States. Once operationalized, quantum technologies will also have transformative implications for China’s national security and economy. As the United States has sustained a leading position in the international affairs due in part to its technological, military, and economic preeminence, it is critical to take swift action to reverse this trend and once again place the United States as a frontrunner in emerging technologies like quantum information science.”
> 
> Quantum computing has been talked about for decades, and there have been efforts underwayaround quantum computing for much of that time. Current computers use bits that are in states either 0 or 1. Quantum systems use quantum bits – or qubits – that can be 0 and 1 at the same time. In addition, they are entangled – they share this same state with two or more qubits, but if interrupted by an outside force, will revert back to one of the two states, Costello said.
> 
> “In the future, quantum computers will be able to resolve complex algorithms, including those integral to most standard encryption methods,” he said. “Computations that would be impossible or infeasible for classical computers to perform can be performed by quantum computers at sufficient scale.”
> 
> D-Wave currently is the only vendor that offers a commercially-available quantum computer – the company’s latest D-Wave 2000Q has 2,000 qubits – though Costello said the systems use a form of computation called “quantum annealing” that is not considered “true” quantum computing. Other U.S. vendors, like IBM and Google, and agencies like NASA are creating public-private research groups. IBM last year made quantum computing capabilities available on the IBM Cloud to help drive innovation in the space, and this month announced IBM Q, a new division that aims to commercialize universal quantum computers for both commercial and scientific uses. In China, the highest-profile public-private partnership is through Alibaba and the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS). The Alibab Quantum Computing Lab is aiming to be able to coherently manipulate 30 qubits by 2020, to create a quantum simulation that has calculations speeds of today’s fastest supercomputers by 2025, and develop a quantum computer prototype with 50 to 100 qubits by 2030.
> 
> In his lengthy testimony, Costello argued that China – due in large part to significant government investment – is moving faster in innovating around quantum technologies (not only computing, but also cryptography and sensing, which includes such possibilities as quantum clocks, imagery, radar and navigation) and urged U.S. lawmakers to take steps to at least keep pace with efforts by the Chinese government. He noted some successes by China already, including the development of Micius, a quantum satellite that can transmit quantum information between it and multiple ground stations, and upcoming completion of the Quantum Beijing-Shanghai Trunks a ground quantum optical fiber communications system that will stretch about 1,240 miles between the cities. Plans are to expand it nationwide over the next few years and linked with other metropolitan-level quantum communications networks, and then develop a similar network between Asia and Europe by 2020. By 2030, a global network is planned. In September 2016, scientists from a lab within China 45 Electronics Technology Group Corp. announced they’d made progress in creating a quantum radar that they said will be able to detect targets up to 100 kilometers away with better accuracy than current radars.
> 
> Costello’s comments about the danger the United States faces in falling behind in the quantum computing research and innovations echoes what others have found. He noted a study by MIT and a report in _The Economist_ that the reduction in government funding has slowed innovation. In addition, a 2016 report by the Obama Administration focused on federally-funded quantum IS programs also noted a narrowing innovation gap, caused by multiple factors, including an instability of funding levels, education and workforce training, technology and knowledge transfer, and institutional boundaries within academic institutions. A key advantage for China is the stability of funding, Costello said.
> 
> “The lack of consistent funding at home, coupled with ample Chinese funding abroad, may persuade researchers to collaborate with China on larger projects or pursue their research in Chinese institutions,” he said, pointing out that an Austrian scientist had developed the technical expertise for a quantum satellite like Micius, but was unable to get funding in Europe, opening the door to China developing the technology. “It should be noted that these factors do not account for the substantial advantages the U.S. enjoys over China in the area of overall quality and number of academic institutions, venture capital investment, industrial and technological base, and quality and speed of private innovation. However, these advantages are narrowed considerably by China rising economic dominance, multiple forms of tech transfer, talent recruitment programs, and comprehensive state-level R&D funding programs.”
> 
> His recommendations to Congress focused on ensuring lawmakers better understand emerging technologies like quantum IS, machine learning and artificial intelligence. Included in his recommendations are the creation of publicly-funded think tanks to study issues around the technologies and China’s innovation efforts and the restoration of public funding for the Office of Technology Assessment (OTA), which was funded between 1972 and 1995 to give Congress in-depth evaluations and policy options around emerging technologies. Current agencies like the Government Accountability Office and Congressional Research Service haven’t been able to give lawmakers the same level of expertise as the OTA. Costello also called for the creation of an interagency Commission for Investment in Strategic Emerging Technologies, which could better assess U.S. funding efforts around R&D, make recommendations to Congress and coordinate the work of relevant federal agencies.
> 
> It’s important that the country takes such steps, he said.
> 
> “Due to the pace of innovation and economy, the first-to-market advantage here is exponential and will yield near intractable market dominance,” Costello said. “The United States is already challenged by the industrial might and growing human resource base of China’s emergence on the world stage. Some of the few, though critical, advantages the United States possesses is dominance in emerging technologies, world-class academic and research institutions, and a central position in information and Internet technologies. If continued Chinese investment in these areas are not met with an appropriate U.S. response, these factors will shift, likely at the expense of the United States, and the strategic balance of power will continue to tilt in China’s favor.”
> 
> https://www.nextplatform.com/2017/03/27/china-making-swift-quantum-computing-gains-u-s/



Again, it is a propaganda report created to extract more money out of US Government.

US is way ahead in quantum computing, and quantum sensors. And this is in open domain. God knows what they are cooking in secret.

What China is good at is quantum cryptography, which is largely due to one man--- Pan Jianwei. He single handedly established this field, and then attracted top talent like Lu Chaoyang, and others.



terranMarine said:


> @Bussard Ramjet You certainly have proven yourself lacking credentials when you made the statement of possessing more knowledge than most of the Chinese here.



How did I prove to have lack of credentials?

It is a fact that I know more about certain domains of knowledge than many Chinese here.

Things like science and scientific publications, are openly available online.

Just because some one is Chinese, doesn't mean they know everything about their country the best.


----------



## zeronet

Bussard Ramjet said:


> No, my friend. All top science, *today*, is published in english journals. ALL. Germans publish it in english. Chinese publish it in English.
> 
> This is a fact. It is such a widely recognized fact that you debating this is frankly, very shallow.
> 
> I would recommend you to talk to a scientist and discover for yourself.
> 
> And almost all top Chinese scientists, are returnees from abroad, who have worked in english for a long time. Even the ones totally educated in China are also proficient in English.
> 
> 
> 
> This is literally a US document to Congress.
> 
> It's sole purpose is to *seek more funding for research. They deliberately play up the "China threat" to seek more funding.
> *
> If you want a more balanced view, have a look at this economist article:
> 
> http://www.economist.com/technology-quarterly/2017-03-09/quantum-devices
> 
> This is a very good piece on the whole field.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, it is a propaganda report created to extract more money out of US Government.
> 
> US is way ahead in quantum computing, and quantum sensors. And this is in open domain. God knows what they are cooking in secret.
> 
> What China is good at is quantum cryptography, which is largely due to one man--- Pan Jianwei. He single handedly established this field, and then attracted top talent like Lu Chaoyang, and others.
> 
> 
> 
> How did I prove to have lack of credentials?
> 
> It is a fact that I know more about certain domains of knowledge than many Chinese here.
> 
> Things like science and scientific publications, are openly available online.
> 
> Just because some one is Chinese, doesn't mean they know everything about their country the best.


In quantum computing area, USA is in the number 1 position with a significant margin, but China is at least on par with USA on the other two: quantum cryptography and quantum sensor, based on the patent filing from the link you provided

http://www.economist.com/technology-quarterly/2017-03-09/quantum-devices
the data is about 2015, and China's super player, Jack Ma's Alibaba, teamed with Chinese Academy of Sciences in 2015, joined the quantum computing game as well. I believe the patent filing gap would be reduced very quickly. the graph shown in the reference also show this trend: the patent filing from China start to explode in recent years while others kept flat at best.

in quantum computing, three big players in the game, Google, IBM and Microsoft. outside USA, Alibaba is almost the only comparable player based on deep pocket, commercial power, and brain resources.

quantum computing might be the next area to generate tons of billionaires. keep an eye on it.

btw, where is India in all those quantum competitions? in your reference, India is nonexistent in any of the areas, zero patent filing, zero anything. is this what you should care more about? after all, Google is lead by an Indian guy, his homeland just scoring zero is rather upsetting.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

It is a fair bet that SMIC will become a $10 billion fab company by 2020

http://www.scmp.com/tech/china-tech...-production-capacity-it-targets-strategic-new

the world's 2nd largest pure-play foundry after TSMC in 4 years. 

@Bussard Ramjet India? 

*China's SMIC ramps up chip production capacity, as it targets strategic new acquisitions*
 
*Semiconductor giant sees expansion driving business this year, bolstering the mainland's ambitious plans for the industry*

Mar 28, 2017 9:18 AM EDT






Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corp (SMIC), mainland China's largest contract chip maker, is ratcheting up its domestic production capacity this year to meet rising orders from hi-tech components suppliers to smartphones, cars and so-called Internet of Things devices.

"*The 2017 order books are looking very strong*," Gareth Kung, SMIC's executive vice-president for investment, strategic business development and finance, told the _South China Morning Post_ on Tuesday.

With more than US$2 billion cash on hand, SMIC is also looking at another strategic acquisition to bolster its expansion initiatives, following its takeover of Italian contract chip maker LFoundry last year, Kung said.

Its efforts to further increase manufacturing capacity and boost customer orders would reflect positively on mainland China's ambitions to create an advanced semiconductor industry.

Shanghai-based SMIC was ranked by research firm Gartner as the world's fifth-largest semiconductor foundry by revenue in 2015, behind Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company, Globalfoundries, United Microelectronics Corp and Samsung Foundry, a unit of the South Korean electronics giant.

Chip maker SMIC on target for 20pc growth this year

SMIC, which recently reported record-high revenue of nearly US$3 billion for last year, plans to accelerate its move to 28-nanometre fabrication process for creating integrated circuits on silicon wafers.

Kung said 28nm production will be focused at the company's fabrication plants, which are called fabs, in Beijing and Shanghai.

The company currently operates four fabs in Shanghai, two in Beijing, and one each in Tianjin and Shenzhen.

"SMIC is ramping up 28-nanometre, primarily focusing on the PolySiON/LP process for [Qualcomm's] Snapdragon 200 products," Huatai Research analyst Ken Hui said.

Kung pointed out that chips made at SMIC's 28nm fabs are used on a broad range of applications, including those used in smartphones, advanced set-top boxes, high-speed Wi-fi devices, as well Internet of Things devices.

Internet of Things is generally described as a vast network of smart, connected devices embedded with electronics and software, which gather and send data remotely over the internet without any human interaction.

SMIC on track for record annual earnings, bolstered by robust global demand

Worldwide spending on Internet of Things is forecast to reach US$1.29 trillion by 2020, led by companies in the manufacturing, transportation and utilities industries, according to technology research firm International Data Corp.

Kung said fingerprint sensors remain a growing market segment for SMIC, with new Chinese suppliers increasing their orders this year. These chips are built on the older 0.18-micron process technology.

"Some of our customers are targeting fingerprint sensors for use in automobiles, door locks and credit cards," Kung said.

*On acquisitions, Kung indicated that SMIC was in discussions with some potential new targets.*

The company last year paid €49 million (US$53.2 million) to buy a controlling 70 per cent stake in Italian manufacturer LFoundry.

"*We have a number of interesting targets, but the mergers and acquisitions process takes a lot of patience*," Kung said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shotgunner51

cirr said:


> Shanghai-based SMIC was ranked by research firm Gartner as the world's fifth-largest semiconductor foundry by revenue in 2015, behind Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company, Globalfoundries, United Microelectronics Corp and Samsung Foundry, a unit of the South Korean electronics giant.





> the world's 2nd largest pure-play foundry after TSMC in 4 years.


From #5 to #2 in 4 years, huge challenge, wish SMIC success!


cirr said:


> With more than US$2 billion cash on hand,





> €49 million (US$53.2 million) to buy a controlling 70 per cent stake in Italian manufacturer LFoundry.





> "*We have a number of interesting targets, but the mergers and acquisitions process takes a lot of patience*,"


Lfoundry is too small and insignificant to economy of scale, unless it serves as route-to-market vehicle otherwise it's no value. I'm more interested in what are the other M&A targets, slightly bigger ones. Ideally Globalfoundries, UAE fund is ready to sell it but may face Samsung objection as well as US political scrutiny, well maybe that's why he said "takes a lot of patience". Perhaps TowerJazz or X-Fab? Not big but at least made it to top 10.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

April 10, 2017 11:00 am JST

*Fingerprint chip provider Goodix eyes smart vehicles and connected devices*

Founder confident Chinese chip sector will be as competitive as US

CHENG TING-FANG, Nikkei staff writer





*Shenzhen Huiding Technology, known as Goodix, has grabbed substantial orders in fingerprint chips from overseas rivals over the last two years. (Photo by Cheng Ting-Fang)*

BARCELONA/TAIPEI -- For Shenzhen Huiding Technology, also known as Goodix, a leading provider of the chips that underpin fingerprint technology in smartphones, being a Chinese company is a blessing.

Goodix might not yet be a household name, but the up and coming company that is listed in Shanghai became China's No.1 chip design company by market capitalization less than a month after it went public last October. Its shares have advanced almost 250% in the last six months to close at 97.3 yuan ($14.1) on Friday.

"Being more close to Chinese smartphone makers is the key to the success of Goodix... We grow rapidly because our clients also become stronger and stronger and there are more China-based device makers than in any other place of the world," said Founding Chairman and Chief Executive David Chang in a recent interview with the Nikkei Asian Review.

Chang added that compared with its two top competitors -- Synaptics of the U.S. and Fingerprint Cards of Sweden -- Goodix has more advantages due to its ability to directly communicate with Chinese customers and expand its businesses in the world's largest consumer market.

The company's fingerprint solutions can be seen in smartphones by Huawei Technologies, Oppo, Vivo, Xiaomi, Lenovo Group, Meizu, Gionee, LG Electronics and other Chinese brands. U.S. tech group Apple uses an in-house solution for its popular iPhone.

Excluding the iPhone, in 2016 Goodix was the world's No.2 fingerprint sensor supplier after Fingerprint Cards, according to research company IHS. Just a year earlier, the Shenzhen-based tech company was relatively small with few big-name customers.

"Goodix has had tremendous growth including market share gains in the last two years. It won market share from competitors thanks to a combination of strong pricing and proven products," said Jamie Fox, an analyst at IHS. "Also, it has customers in China where the market grew even faster, having started from a very low position."

However, some analysts are concerned that the fingerprint chip market could see a price war in 2017, although they agree that the volume of the sensors will continue to grow.

"We believe there will be more phones embedded with fingerprint features but we are worried that Goodix could face fierce price competition in 2017 that could have an impact on its future earnings," said Mark Li, an analyst at Bernstein.

Li said he is also concerned about Goodix's overseas expansion as it might face patent issues in some markets.

However, Chang said he expects fingerprint applications to be adopted in more devices despite the fast maturing smartphone market and the fact that the 10th anniversary of the iPhone could squeeze the sales of most of Goodix's Chinese and Korean mobile clients.

"We do see uncertainties in the market for this year but people still need to work hard no matter if it is the 10th or whatever anniversary of the iPhone," said Chang.

He added that his company was now looking to expand into smart automobiles and various connected devices, where he sees great growth potential.

For full-year 2016, the company posted on April 8 that revenue grew 175% to nearly 3.079 billion yuan ($446 million) from a year ago, and net profit surged more than 126% year-on-year to 856 million yuan. Most of the sales still came from China, though it has already set up marketing offices in Taiwan, South Korea, Japan and the U.S. for its global expansion.

The rise of Goodix came as Beijing aggressively pushed to build a competitive chip sector and reduce reliance on foreign companies such as Qualcomm, Intel, Micron, Toshiba, Samsung Electronics and SK Hynix. Chips are considered crucial components in electronic devices and key to national security.

Chang said he is happy to see thriving and enthusiastic investment currently in the semiconductor sector.

"If China can continue the investment for years... As we have both a huge market and big customers, I am confident that we can also build a chip industry that is as competitive as or even stronger than the U.S.," Chang said.

Founded in 2002 by Chang, Goodix started out as a tiny supplier making chips for landline phones. After 2008, it began to provide touch panel controller chips to local device makers and grew to become China's largest homegrown supplier in the sector. By 2013, it expanded its business into fingerprint sensors and quickly grabbed share from overseas rivals.

Taiwan's MediaTek, the world's largest mobile chip provider to China, is one of the early investors in Goodix, controlling 21.34% of the Chinese company. Goodix's products are mainly produced by Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Co., the world's top contract chipmaker.

http://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Com...s-smart-vehicles-and-connected-devices?page=2

@Bussard Ramjet India?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## onebyone

cirr said:


> April 10, 2017 11:00 am JST
> 
> *Fingerprint chip provider Goodix eyes smart vehicles and connected devices*
> 
> Founder confident Chinese chip sector will be as competitive as US
> 
> CHENG TING-FANG, Nikkei staff writer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shenzhen Huiding Technology, known as Goodix, has grabbed substantial orders in fingerprint chips from overseas rivals over the last two years. (Photo by Cheng Ting-Fang)*
> 
> BARCELONA/TAIPEI -- For Shenzhen Huiding Technology, also known as Goodix, a leading provider of the chips that underpin fingerprint technology in smartphones, being a Chinese company is a blessing.
> 
> Goodix might not yet be a household name, but the up and coming company that is listed in Shanghai became China's No.1 chip design company by market capitalization less than a month after it went public last October. Its shares have advanced almost 250% in the last six months to close at 97.3 yuan ($14.1) on Friday.
> 
> "Being more close to Chinese smartphone makers is the key to the success of Goodix... We grow rapidly because our clients also become stronger and stronger and there are more China-based device makers than in any other place of the world," said Founding Chairman and Chief Executive David Chang in a recent interview with the Nikkei Asian Review.
> 
> Chang added that compared with its two top competitors -- Synaptics of the U.S. and Fingerprint Cards of Sweden -- Goodix has more advantages due to its ability to directly communicate with Chinese customers and expand its businesses in the world's largest consumer market.
> 
> The company's fingerprint solutions can be seen in smartphones by Huawei Technologies, Oppo, Vivo, Xiaomi, Lenovo Group, Meizu, Gionee, LG Electronics and other Chinese brands. U.S. tech group Apple uses an in-house solution for its popular iPhone.
> 
> Excluding the iPhone, in 2016 Goodix was the world's No.2 fingerprint sensor supplier after Fingerprint Cards, according to research company IHS. Just a year earlier, the Shenzhen-based tech company was relatively small with few big-name customers.
> 
> "Goodix has had tremendous growth including market share gains in the last two years. It won market share from competitors thanks to a combination of strong pricing and proven products," said Jamie Fox, an analyst at IHS. "Also, it has customers in China where the market grew even faster, having started from a very low position."
> 
> However, some analysts are concerned that the fingerprint chip market could see a price war in 2017, although they agree that the volume of the sensors will continue to grow.
> 
> "We believe there will be more phones embedded with fingerprint features but we are worried that Goodix could face fierce price competition in 2017 that could have an impact on its future earnings," said Mark Li, an analyst at Bernstein.
> 
> Li said he is also concerned about Goodix's overseas expansion as it might face patent issues in some markets.
> 
> However, Chang said he expects fingerprint applications to be adopted in more devices despite the fast maturing smartphone market and the fact that the 10th anniversary of the iPhone could squeeze the sales of most of Goodix's Chinese and Korean mobile clients.
> 
> "We do see uncertainties in the market for this year but people still need to work hard no matter if it is the 10th or whatever anniversary of the iPhone," said Chang.
> 
> He added that his company was now looking to expand into smart automobiles and various connected devices, where he sees great growth potential.
> 
> For full-year 2016, the company posted on April 8 that revenue grew 175% to nearly 3.079 billion yuan ($446 million) from a year ago, and net profit surged more than 126% year-on-year to 856 million yuan. Most of the sales still came from China, though it has already set up marketing offices in Taiwan, South Korea, Japan and the U.S. for its global expansion.
> 
> The rise of Goodix came as Beijing aggressively pushed to build a competitive chip sector and reduce reliance on foreign companies such as Qualcomm, Intel, Micron, Toshiba, Samsung Electronics and SK Hynix. Chips are considered crucial components in electronic devices and key to national security.
> 
> Chang said he is happy to see thriving and enthusiastic investment currently in the semiconductor sector.
> 
> "If China can continue the investment for years... As we have both a huge market and big customers, I am confident that we can also build a chip industry that is as competitive as or even stronger than the U.S.," Chang said.
> 
> Founded in 2002 by Chang, Goodix started out as a tiny supplier making chips for landline phones. After 2008, it began to provide touch panel controller chips to local device makers and grew to become China's largest homegrown supplier in the sector. By 2013, it expanded its business into fingerprint sensors and quickly grabbed share from overseas rivals.
> 
> Taiwan's MediaTek, the world's largest mobile chip provider to China, is one of the early investors in Goodix, controlling 21.34% of the Chinese company. Goodix's products are mainly produced by Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Co., the world's top contract chipmaker.
> 
> http://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Com...s-smart-vehicles-and-connected-devices?page=2
> 
> @Bussard Ramjet India?


----------



## Shotgunner51

*Toshiba NAND bid hits $30 billion mark. TSMC bows out, leaves Foxconn in the lead*

Paul Taylor  3 days ago Channel, Tech News

Reports have surfaced in the Japanese press that *TSMC* (Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Corp) has quit on its bid to buy *Toshiba’s rather precious NAND-flash business*, leaving *Foxconn* in the lead position. Foxconn has offered to pony-up 3 trillion Yen (around $30 billion), or $21.2 billion more than what Reuters had reported as the sought-after selling price.

TSMC’s dropping out of the race, according to industry sources, was due to management’s belief the sale would go State-side rather than Taiwan, because of regulators’ concerns in Japan. This has left Foxconn and *Broadcom* (note: Broadcom was acquired by Singapore's Avago Technologies Ltd in 2015, the $37 billion deal was dubbed as the biggest tech M&A ever; together with Silver Lake Partners, a PE) as the likely contenders in a bidding war which will continue in late May with a second round of bids, says the Asahi Shimbun. Original bidders for the NAND business were cited to have included the likes of Korea’s *SK Hynix* (which has just successfully developed the industry's first 72-layer 3D NAND, ahead of rival Samsung), *Google*, *Amazon*, *Apple*, Broadcom, *Western Digital* and *Micron*.

There is, however, good reason for all the fanfare and interest: *Toshiba’s NAND flash unit is the second-largest NAND Flash memory producer in the world, right after Samsung*, and demand for NAND has skyrocketed in the past few years, with supply being consistently on allocation since early 2016.

You will have noticed by now that SSD pricing has been going up, month after month.

Toshiba had decided to bite the bullet and spin off the goose which lay the golden eggs to make up for a massive $6.3 Bn write-down earlier this year, triggered by its failing US nuclear energy business, Westinghouse Electric. Tensions had been high at a shareholder meeting in February when the company addressed the big glowing radioactive elephant in the room. And rightly so, selling off the most valuable asset in the company – without an alternative – can jeopardize the long term viability of the company as a whole.

_*KitGuru Says: Hon Hai had, last summer, already snapped up Sharp for $3.5 billion, and while Japanese regulators have tentatively given the go-ahead on the Toshiba NAND sale, authorities may raise concerns if a Taiwan-owned, China-operated conglomerate takes over another key business in Japan.*_

http://www.kitguru.net/tech-news/pa...ark-tsmc-bows-out-leaves-foxconn-in-the-lead/

___________________________________________________________________

I'm anxious to see how this gigantic deal in semiconductor goes, amount of which may even break the $37B record set in 2015 when Singapore Avago acquired Broadcom!

Check competitive scene, SK Hynix not so keen on M&A (they just launch first ever 72-layer 3D NAND), Samsung being largest they're not even bidding at all, so Koreans are no big worries for Foxconn, but Avago-Broadcom definitely is, see the world record they set in 2015. Masayoshi Son may back his buddy Terry Gou, but after £24.3bn deal to acquire ARM, Softbank is already leveraged. Now that TSMC backs out, IMO, Mainland funds or IC companies (NICIIF, Tsinghua Unigroup, Jack Ma or even SWF) should seriously back Foxconn in bidding.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

*China-Backed Fund to Acquire Xcerra for $580 Million*

By REUTERS APRIL 10, 2017, 12:15 P.M. E.D.T.

NEW YORK — A unit of a large China-based semiconductor investment fund has agreed to acquire U.S. semiconductor testing company Xcerra Corp for $580 million in cash, the companies said on Monday.

The move comes after the Committee on Foreign Investment in the United States (CFIUS), a government panel that reviews acquisitions by foreign entities for potential national security risks, has cracked down on technology deals related to the semiconductor industry.

Chinese suitors have faced intense scrutiny from regulators in their pursuit of U.S. chip makers, resulting in some failed deals in recent years.

The buyer is *Unic Capital Management*, a subsidiary of *Sino IC Capital* that was founded last year, according to the news release. Sino IC Capital was established in August 2014 and has approximately RMB 138.7 billion ($20.9 billion) in funds under management to invest in the semiconductor space.

Xcerra, based in Norwood, Massachusetts, designs and manufactures equipment to test semiconductors and circuit boards. It does not make semiconductors, according to the news release.

The deal is subject to CFIUS approval and is expected to close by the end of the year.

"Sino IC Capital and Xcerra will work closely together with regulators, in an open and transparent manner, as they evaluate the merits of the transaction," Jun Lu, president of Sino IC Capital, said in a statement.

Unic is paying $10.25 per share in cash for Xcerra. Xcerra shares were trading at $9.69 at midday on Monday, up about 8 percent. That was still below Unic's offer price, which indicates some market skepticism about the deal closing.

Xcerra is able to seek other buyers for next 35 days in a so-called go-shop provision of the merger agreement.

Xcerra was advised by Cowen and Company LLC and Latham & Watkins LLP. Sinoc IC was advised by Grant Thornton International and Wilson Sonsini Goodrich & Rosati.

(Reporting by Liana B. Baker in New York; Editing by Matthew Lewis)

https://www.nytimes.com/reuters/2017/04/10/business/10reuters-xcerra-m-a-unic.html?_r=0

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*China fab toolmakers targeting advanced-node production*

Claire Sung, Shanghai; Jessie Shen, DIGITIMES 

[Wednesday 12 April 2017]

*Naura Technology (formerly Beijing Sevenstar Electronics) has started shipping ion etch equipment for the manufacture of 14nm chips to chipmakers, while Advanced Micro-Fabrication Equipment (AMEC) is being engaged in the development of etch tools for the production of 5nm chips*, according to industry sources.

Naura has also secured continued orders from Semiconductor Manufacturing International (SMIC), the largest China-based pure-play foundry, said the sources. SMIC has become an important client of Naura, which has already obtained orders for advanced-node manufacturing from the foundry's 12-inch fabs, the sources indicated.

SMIC plans to enhance its 28nm process variants to meet customers' various needs, while expanding production capacity at its 12-inch facilities. With China pusing its self-sufficiency rate for production of chipmaking equipment, Naura and other China-based fab toolmakers are being pinpointed as the major beneficiaries of SMIC's 12-inch fab expansion, the sources said.

Naura CEO Zhao Jinrong was quoted in previous reports as saying China's semiconductor equipment industry growth will be driven by the development of the country's homegrown IC industry supply chain. China's self-sufficiency rate for production of semiconductor equipment is still lower than 10%, but the proportion is expected to reach 30% within the next three years, according to Zhao.

Naura's sales generated from the semiconductor sector grew to CNY810 million (US$117 million) in 2016 from CNY520 million in 2015 - a 56.2% jump. The company expects to continue enjoying impressive revenue growth in 2017 driven by new orders.

*AMEC is also among SMIC's major equipment suppliers in China. AMEC has been engaged in the development of 5nm etching tools for five years, and is expected to roll out the new product line at the end of 2017, according to industry sources. The availability of AMEC's 5nm etch equipment will be a milestone for China's homegrown chipmaking equipment industry*.

http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20170412PD200.html

@Bussard Ramjet IC designs, fabs, assembly and testing services, and now chipmaking equipments, China is determined to take a prominent seat at the semiconductor value chain table. India?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

*Developing memory technology in-house: Q&A with Tsinghua Unigroup executive VP Charles Kau*
Josephine Lien, Wuhan; Steve Shen, DIGITIMES [Friday 14 April 2017]
The global reaction to the aggressive investment strategy adopted by China-based Tsinghua Unigroup in the semiconductor industry is mixed, and the role being played by its subsidiairy Yangtze River Storage Technology is also unclear to people outside China.

_Digitimes _recently conducted an exclusive interview with Charles Kau, former chairman of Inotera Memories, who joined Tsinghua Unigroup over a year ago and now serves as executive VP at the company as well as acting chairman of Yangtze River Storage, to hear his own account on why he decided to join Tsinghua Unigroup, and the goals he wants to accomplish at the memory storage company.

*Q: *What prompted you make the decision to join Tsinghua Unigroup?

*A: *I was not acquainted with Tsinghua Unigroup chairman Zhao Weigou previously. He approached me in 2015 when he planned to acquire Micron Technology in order to build up a national-scale memory company in China. We hit it off on our ideas on how to develop the storage industry, and we also shared a consensus of the need to reach a point where we could compete effectively with Samsung Electronics in the memory market.

Samsung's domination in the global memory chip market is in fact a global issue, and it appears that China can serve as an emerging force to balance the power of Samsung. As a result, I decided to join Tsinghua Unigroup, with an aim to help build up China's memory industry.

China's National Integrated Circuit Industry Investment Fund originally aimed to put together resources to support one company to implement the memory-chip investment project. In addition to Tsinghua Unigroup, the Hubei Provincial Government and Wuhan Xinxin Semiconductor Manufacturing Corporation (XMC) were also interesting in undertaking the project. However, China's policy makers wanted people with different ideas on how to run the memory business to join the project. Through matching by the national investment fund, Tsinghua Unigroup and XMC agreed to merge, while I was invited to execute a project to build up a complete lineup of NAND flash technology for enabling mass production.

*Q: *What role does Yangtze River Storage Technology play in the memory-chip project, and what is its current status?

*A: *Yangtze River Storage was officially set up on July 16, 2016, and immediately acquired a 100% stake in XMC, making it a development center for memory products. Tsinghua Unigroup currently owns 51% of Yangtze River Storage, with the national investment fund taking another 25%, and a number of concerns from Hubei took 24%.

XMC currently has a total of 1,200 employees, while Yangtze River Storage has another 700, of which 500 are R&D personnel, including 50 from Taiwan.

In terms of manufacturing capacity, Yangtze River Storage has two 12-inch fabs locating in Wuhan and Nanjing, respectively, each having a production capacity of 300,000 wafers a month.

Yangtze River Storage will begin to sample 32-layer 3D NAND chips at the end of 2017, signifying a milestone in the development of related technologies in-house. Then, we will leapfrog to 64-layer which will substantially ramp up our production. We believe that the pace of development of 3D NAND chips will then slow down, enabling Yangtze River Storage to narrow its technology gap against leading players, including Samsung, SK Hynix and Toshiba, to one generation.

*Q: *People outside China have been skeptical about your company's plans to build foundry houses, wondering if the moves are just blind investments or simply fluffing?

*A:* The 12-inch fabs in Wuhan and Nanjing were planned earlier, and Yangtze River Storage will use these two fabs to fabricate memory chips. There should be no more fabs for memory.

We absolutely will not conduct blind investments and will not enter mass production until our technology is mature and competitive. We will not rush into volume production of memory chips. Yangtze River Storage will definitely develop relevant technologies in-house, and the rooting of technology should be done step-by-step.

*Q: *What is Yangtze River Storage's relationship with Micron?

*A:* While we aim to develop related 3D NAND and DRAM technologies in-house, we still maintain a certain level of flexibility and welcome cooperating partners to join us. I personally believe that Micron is the best partner for Yangtze River Storage to develop DRAM and 3D NAND chips. But now the political atmosphere is unfavorable to us, as the US is worried about the threat of the rise of China's semiconductor industry, and therefore our talks with Micron for cooperation will be prolonged.

Given that Korea currently accounts for 80% of the global DRAM market and 60% of the NAND flash market, I am worried that Korea-based companies will take control of 90% of the DRAM market in the short run, and that is terrible.

On the other hand, Micron has seen its market share decline to 18% from 28%, and its power to counter Korea-based vendors is diminishing. Cooperation between Micron and Yangtze River Storage will be the best partnership, as we have the support of 12-inch fabs.

*Q: *Why does Yangtze River Storage insist on developing memory technology in-house?

*A: *If Yangtze River Storage decides to produce DRAM or NAND flash chips under licensing agreements, it will repeat the failure and painful process that Taiwan endured previously on the development of its DRAM industry. Taiwan failed to develop its own DRAM industry because a total of 7-8 companies were fighting over a pool if insufficient resources. China needs to concentrate its resources to succeed, while also building up its own technology know-how. We definitely will not steal related technologies from others.

http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20170411PD212.html

@cirr @cnleio @TaiShang 

This is an extremely positive good interview. My confidence in Tsinghua has suddenly increased by knowing that it is led by professionals with in depth knowledge, as well as their plan to go ahead!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China Invests US$1.4 Million To Develop Cambricon Deep Learning Chips *

Funds from the Chinese Academy of Science will be used for research into both architecture and algorithms for the processors specialized in deep learning.

Rebecca Tan | April 19, 2017 | Top News







_AsianScientist (Apr. 19, 2017)_ - The Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) has set aside RMB 10 million (~US$1.4 million) to develop a brain-inspired processor chip specialized for deep learning. Called Cambricon, the chip is expected to be the world's first processor that simulates human nerve cells and synapses to conduct deep learning, according to a statement issued by CAS.

Cambricon is named after the Cambrian explosion, a sudden flowering of a great diversity of new life forms that began roughly 540 million years ago.

The Cambricon research project is helmed by two brothers, Chen Yunji (陈云霁) and Chen Tianshi (陈天石), two of the youngest full professors at the CAS Institute of Computing Technology. In 2015, Chen Yunji was selected as one of MIT Technology Review's 35 Innovators Under 35 in 2015. Younger brother Chen Tianshi is Founder and CEO of Cambricon Technologies Co. Ltd., a company set up in March 2016 to bring the Cambricon chips to market.

The investment from CAS will be used for basic research on both architectures and algorithms for the Cambricon system. Unlike existing neural networks which require thousands of GPU-based accelerators, Cambricon processors are designed to operate more efficiently and run on much less power.

According to an announcement made at the 3rd World Internet Conference held in China in 2016, *the latest Cambricon-1A chip can handle 16 billion virtual neurons per second and has a peak capacity of two trillion synapses per second. This performance is double that of a conventional GPU but has a power consumption that is lower by one order of magnitude.*

2016 also marked the year that China surprised the world with the release of the Sunway TaihuLight supercomputer which immediately dominated the global TOP500 ranking. Sunway was built using homegrown chip technology following the 2015 US government ban on the sale of Intel, NVIDIA and AMD chips to China.

Read more from Asian Scientist Magazine at: https://www.asianscientist.com/2017/04/topnews/china-cas-1-4-million-cambricon-chips/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

Apr 20, 2017 02:01 PM
*QUICK TAKE: NXP sells Advanced Semiconductor Stake to Chinese Buyer*
​ 





Photo: IC​ 

Dutch chipmaker NXP Semiconductors NV said it has sold its 27% stake in Advanced Semiconductor Manufacturing Corp. Ltd., the company’s latest asset sale to a Chinese buyer as it prepares to be acquired by global giant Qualcomm Inc.

NXP said it sold its 421 million Advanced Semiconductor shares to Shanghai Pudong Science and Technology Investment Co. Ltd. for 99 Hong Kong cents (13 U.S. cents) each, giving the transaction a total value of HK$417 million, according to a company announcement on Wednesday.

Advanced Semiconductor shares have rallied by more than 30% since late March, including a 2.4% gain in Thursday trade in Hong Kong. Still, the latest price of 86 Hong Kong cents represents a 13% discount to the price paid by the Chinese buyer for NXP’s stake.

Announcement of the sale comes nearly a year after NXP said it was selling its lower-tech standard products division to China’s Beijing Jianguang Asset Management Co. and Wise Road Capital Ltd. for $2.75 billion. Since disclosing that sale, NXP has also announced it was selling itself to Qualcomm in a deal valued at $47 billion.

NXP’s actions reflect broader consolidation of the global chip sector, while the latest sale also reflects a recent buying spree of domestic and global chip assets by Chinese investors. The Chinese buyers are backed by generous support from Beijing, which is eager to build up a sector for homegrown high-tech chips that power devices as diverse as smartphones and microwave ovens.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shotgunner51

* NVIDIA Corp.'s Relationship With Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Is Deepening *
newsfeedback@fool.com (Ashraf Eassa) May 17, 2017 Updated May 17, 2017

For many years, *NVIDIA* (NASDAQ: NVDA) has relied on *Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company* (NYSE: TSM) to manufacture the graphics chips it designs. Today, most of NVIDIA's Pascal architecture-based graphics processors -- from the GeForce GTX 1060, designed for mainstream PC gamers, all the way through its cutting-edge Tesla P100 datacenter accelerators -- are manufactured by TSMC.

What's interesting, though, is that the company's entry-level gaming processor -- a chip known as GP107, and sold as the GeForce GTX 1050 and GeForce GTX 1050 Ti -- isn't built by TSMC. Instead, it's built by *Samsung* (NASDAQOTH: SSNLF) on that company's 14-nanometer LPP technology.

However, while NVIDIA is sourcing mass-market graphics chips from a rival, it appears that its relationship with Taiwan Semiconductor is deepening rather than degrading. Here are some reasons to think so.

*NVIDIA's "special" 12-nanometer technology*

When NVIDIA announced its new Tesla V100 accelerator -- based on a chip code-named GV100 -- it disclosed that those GV100 chips are manufactured using Taiwan Semiconductor's 12-nanometer FFN technology. NVIDIA describes that as a variant of TSMC's 12-nanometer technology (which itself is an enhancement of the company's 16-nanometer technology) customized specifically for NVIDIA's use.

This is the first time that NVIDIA has ever talked about such a customized technology publicly.

Given NVIDIA's success over the last couple of years, and its compelling vision for the future, it's not surprising that TSMC may be placing greater priority on that customer's chip technology needs than it did in the past (when mobile chips were TSMC's main driver).

Not only does such customization help NVIDIA build better products (and TSMC wins if NVIDIA can sell more TSMC-built product), but it could make NVIDIA less prone to sourcing important chips from alternative manufacturers (e.g. Samsung).






*NVIDIA CEO praises TSMC*

On NVIDIA's most recent earnings call, one analyst asked CEO *Jensen Huang* about his thoughts vis-a-vis manufacturing technology. Of course, Huang pointed out that there's more to building better computer chips than just using more-advanced chip manufacturing technology.

_"If we want to advance computing performance, we can no longer rely on transistor advances alone," _he said. _"That's one of the reasons why NVIDIA has never been obsessed about having the latest transistors."_​
He did, though, note that NVIDIA does want "the best transistors," going so far as to say that having strong manufacturing technology is "really, really important" to the company.

*"I want the best, and TSMC provides us with the absolute best that we can get, and we push along with them as hard as we can,"* Huang concluded.​
Note that Huang specifically called out TSMC in this discussion rather than saying "the foundry landscape" of contract chip manufacturers collectively, and praised the company for delivering "the absolute best [transistors]" that NVIDIA can get.

That's a strong statement, and quite high praise for TSMC.

*Expect a strong collaboration going forward*

TSMC's technology roadmap looks like it should be quite compelling from NVIDIA's perspective. The 12-nanometer FFN manufacturing technology should serve NVIDIA well over the next year or so, serving as a nice "stopgap" as TSMC works to bring its 7-nanometer technology into mass production. The new tech promises a substantial area reduction, in addition to performance improvements over the 16-nanometer and 12-nanometer technologies

Then, after the 7-nanometer technology goes into production, TSMC says that it plans to follow it up with a performance-enhanced version of the technology -- called, unsurprisingly, 7-nanometer+ -- about a year afterward.

Beyond that, TSMC is planning a 5-nanometer technology. 

TSMC's development pipeline looks strong, and as long as the chipmaker can continue to bring these new manufacturing technologies into volume production on time, the relationship between NVIDIA and TSMC could continue to strengthen.

http://www.pantagraph.com/business/...cle_b6a16d1e-8fcf-5763-96dc-b37aa918e127.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Huaxintong to start shipping China-customized server chips in 2018*
By MA SI in Beijing and ZHANG JIE, YANG JUN in Guiyang | China Daily | Updated: 2017-05-26 

Guizhou Huaxintong Semiconductor Technology Co, a joint venture between Qualcomm Inc and the Guizhou provincial government, plans to start shipping China-customized server chips in 2018, a senior company executive said.

Earlier this year, Qualcomm and the Guizhou government poured another 1 billion yuan ($144 million) into the company, bringing the total investment to 2.85 billion yuan.

"We are scrambling to absorb all the licensed technologies from Qualcomm. *We are also working on a customized encryption algorithm which will live up to China's security standards,"* said Wang Kai, CEO of Huaxintong.

Huaxintong has a R&D center in Beijing which focuses on chip design, a facility in Shanghai for chip production, and a complex in Guiyang for chip packaging.

*Qualcomm owns a 45 percent stake in Huaxintong*, with the Guizhou provincial government accounting for the remainder. It is part of a broad effort by Qualcomm, which dominates the smartphone chip sector, to compete with Intel Corp in server chips.

Qualcomm President Derek Aberle said in an earlier interview, that Huaxintong would be one of its biggest growth engines in five years, as China's Internet Plus strategy fuels an explosive growth of internet data centers.

The joint venture is also an example of how international companies are adjusting their strategies in China, where State-owned enterprises are embracing homegrown IT products amid increasing concerns over cybersecurity.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

This is in China's poorest Guizhou Province....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* China applies for 23,000 integrated circuit patents since 2008 *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-05-23 20:28:28_|_Editor: Mengjie_





BEIJING, May 23 (Xinhua) -- China has applied for over 23,000 domestic patents on integrated circuits since 2008, an official told a press briefing Tuesday.

Over the last nine years, the country also applied for more than 2,000 international patents on integrated circuits, often known as chips, according to Ye Tianchun, head of the Institute of Microelectronics of Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS).

In 2008, the State Council, China's cabinet, approved a major project on integrated circuits.

Since then, more than 30 Chinese-developed devices and products have entered the market, raising some of the country's tech enterprises to world-leading levels, said Ye.

The project set the country's business innovation on the right track, as China previously relied heavily on imported integrated circuit products, said Chen Chuanhong, an official at the CAS.

"When our chips thrive, our economy will also prosper," he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

By David Manners 24th May 2017

*China chips looking chipper*

In Q1 the output value of China’s IC design industry was $5.1 billion, says the China SIA, and the output value of China’s backend industry was $4.88 billion.





The design output figure was 23.8% up on Q1 2016

The backend output value was up 11.2% on Q1 20162

The output value of China’s IC manufacturing industry was $3.86 billion – up 25.5% on Q1 2016.

The overall Q1 output value of China’s semiconductor sector was $13.85 billion – up 19.5% from Q1 2016.

https://www.electronicsweekly.com/news/business/china-chips-looking-chipper-2017-05/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Shotgunner51

*MediaTek Launches MT7622, World's First 4x4 802.11n/Bluetooth 5.0 System-on-Chip with Dedicated Network Accelerator *
_The MT7622 delivers unmatched performance and confirms MediaTek's leadership position in networking_

HSINCHU, Taiwan, May 30, 2017 /PRNewswire/ -- MediaTek Inc. today introduced the world's first 4x4 802.11n and Bluetooth 5.0 system-on-chip featuring a dedicated Wi-Fi network accelerator. The MediaTek MT7622 was created for premium networking devices including routers and repeaters, whole home Wi-Fi, and home automation gateways that pre-integrates audio and storage features. 

With versatility at the core of its design, the MT7622 chipset is a single platform for 4X4 dual-band and tri-band premium networking devices and introduces several best-in-class features including Bluetooth 5.0 and Hardware NAT, Hardware QoS and a dedicated Wi-Fi engine － MediaTek's Wi-Fi Warp Accelerator.

Delivering speed and networking efficiency are key for networking device manufacturers. MediaTek's Wi-Fi Warp Accelerator eliminates bottlenecks by connecting the Gigabit+ class 802.11ac networking with multi-Gigabit internal pathways. It also features the ability to offload the CPU from multiple-users throughput and QoS calculations, all with lower power consumption. The end result is the ability to sustain high-performance for multiple, simultaneous heavy users.

_"Based on MediaTek's Adaptive Network technology, the MT7622 features easy setup, network self-healing, roaming, band steering, smart quality of service, and advanced security for whole home Wi-Fi,"_ said Alan Hsu, General Manager of Home Smart Device Business Unit, MediaTek. _"For manufacturers looking for flexibility in the design of innovative networking devices, this chipset couples high performance and extensively integrated functionality." _​
The MT7622, with the power a 1.35GHz rated, 64-bit dual-core ARM Cortex-A53 processor, provides a host of advanced connectivity options like SGMII/RGMII, PCIe, SATA and USB, and 4x4 802.11n FEM integration.

To meet the growing demand for applications using audio and voice controls, the MT7622 includes essential audio interfaces such as I2S, TDM and S/PDIF. MT7622 also delivers a rich array of slow I/O in addition to the integrated Wi-Fi, Bluetooth and Zigbee co-existence for home automation gateways.

For additional details on the MediaTek MT7622, please refer to: https://www.mediatek.com/products/homeNetworking/mt7622

*About MediaTek Inc.*

MediaTek Incorporated (TWSE: 2454) is a global fabless semiconductor company that enables 1.5 billion connected devices a year. A market leader in developing innovative systems-on-chip (SoC) for mobile device, home entertainment, connectivity and IoT products. Our dedication to innovation has positioned us as a driving market force in several key technology areas, including highly power-efficient mobile technologies and advanced multimedia solutions across a broad range of products such as smartphones, tablets, digital televisions, OTT boxes, wearables and automotive solutions. MediaTek empowers and inspires people to expand their horizons and more easily achieve their goals through smart technology. We call this idea Everyday Genius and it drives everything we do. Visit www.mediatek.com for more information.

http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...-dedicated-network-accelerator-300465160.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

*Sharp forecasts first profit in four years, confirms Toshiba chip bid*
Fri May 26, 2017 | 4:51am EDT By Makiko Yamazaki | CHIBA





_Hon Hai Precision Industry chairman Terry Gou (C), Vice President Tai Jeng-wu (R) and Sharp President Kozo Takahashi (R) shake hands during the signing ceremony on April 2, 2016 in Sakai, Osaka, Japan. Hon Hai, also known as Foxconn, will buy 66 percent of Sharp, with 388.8 billion Japanese yen._

*Japan's Sharp Corp (*6753.T*) on Friday forecast its first net profit in four years following cost-cutting under new Taiwanese owner Hon Hai Precision Industry Co Ltd (Foxconn) (2317.TW)*, and said it would resume making active investments.

With Foxconn turning around the struggling liquid crystal display (LCD) maker since last year's $3.8 billion acquisition, Sharp is now looking to invest in future growth drivers.

*It has teamed up with Foxconn to bid for the chip unit of Toshiba Corp (6502.T)*, sources previously told Reuters, and last week said it would *invest up to $1 billion in SoftBank Group Corp's (9984.T) technology-focused $100 billion Vision Fund*.

_"We have joined the bidding"_ for Toshiba's chip unit, Sharp Chief Executive Tai Jeng-wu said at a briefing, in Sharp's first official confirmation of its involvement._ "But we cannot comment further as we are in the middle of the (auction) process."_​
Toshiba, the world's second-largest NAND chip maker, is depending on the sale to cover billions of dollars in cost overruns at its now bankrupt U.S. nuclear unit Westinghouse.

Tai also said Sharp wants to build an LCD factory in the United States if conditions are met and competitiveness assured.

_"The United States is the biggest panel market, but there are no panel plants there," _Tai said.​
The LCD maker forecast net profit of 59 billion yen ($530 million) for the year through March, reversing a loss of 24.9 billion yen a year earlier.


The outlook compared with the 41.9 billion yen average of nine estimates from analysts surveyed by Thomson Reuters.

Sharp also released its first midterm business plan since Foxconn's acquisition, targeting operating profit of 150 billion yen for the year ending March 2020. That would compare with 62.5 billion yen in the year ended March.

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-sharp-outlook-idUSKBN18M0I0

@TaiShang

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*ARM To Set Up JV In China*
May 23, 2017, 8:07:48 am HKT

British-based ARM and China's HOPU-ARM Innovation Fund signed a memorandum of cooperation in Beijing aiming to set up a joint venture in Shenzhen and develop it into an important Chinese holding integrated circuit core intellectual property development and service platform.

HOPU-ARM Innovation Fund was jointly founded by China Investment Corporation, Silk Road Fund, Temasek, Shenzhen Shum Yip Group, Hopu Fund, and ARM. It was officially launched on January 24, 2017. With fund scale of USD800 million, HOPU-ARM Innovation Fund is managed by Hopu Fund and ARM.

ARM will provide its integrated circuit design core intellectual properties, technical support and training to the new JV. Relying on ARM's global innovation ecological system and technical standards and combining the demands of the Chinese market, the new JV will develop and sell various advanced integrated circuit design intellectual property product, covering graphics processing, artificial intelligence, and secure Internet services.

Masayoshi Son, chairman and president of SoftBank Group, said at the signing ceremony that ARM is a partner of Apple and Samsung and it also has more than 100 cooperating partners in China. In 2016, ARM shipped over 17 billion architecture chips. With the establishment of the joint venture, they will make new products together in the future and deliver those products to the entire world through Chinese engineers and enterprises.


----------



## Shotgunner51

JSCh said:


> HOPU-ARM Innovation Fund was jointly founded by China Investment Corporation, Silk Road Fund, Temasek, Shenzhen Shum Yip Group, Hopu Fund, and ARM. It was officially launched on January 24, 2017. With fund scale of USD800 million, HOPU-ARM Innovation Fund is managed by Hopu Fund and ARM.


Good news! I covered the setup of this fund previously https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/new-...st-sovereign-funds.328675/page-4#post-9175722





由中投公司、丝路基金、新加坡淡马锡、深圳深业集团、厚朴投资与ARM公司共同发起设立的厚安创新基金在北京正式成立启动，该基金管理人首次亮相。厚安创新基金由半导体知识产权提供商ARM公司及厚朴投资负责管理。基金将结合ARM的全球产业生态系统，专注于投资移动互联、物联网、人工智能等多个关键领域具有潜力的技术公司。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

* NVIDIA Amps Up AI Cloud Strategy with ODM Partnerships *
* Michael Feldman | June 2, 2017 01:48 CEST *

_NVIDIA is hooking up with four of the world’s largest original design manufacturers (ODMs) to help accelerate adoption of its GPUs into hyperscale datacenters. The new partner program would give *Foxconn*, *Inventec*, *Quanta* and *Wistron* early access to the HGX reference architecture, NVIDIA’s server design for machine learning acceleration._






_Jensen Huang, Founder & CEO of NVIDIA, at GTC 2017_​
HGX is an attempt to establish an industry-standard GPU box that maximizes computational density for machine learning workloads. It uses NVIDIA’s most advanced GPUs, namely the Tesla P100, and soon, the Tesla V100. It glues eight of these into an NVLink cube mesh, and uses PCIe switching to allow CPUs to dynamically connect to them. Examples of this architecture include Microsoft's Project Olympus HGX-1 chassis, Facebook's Big Basin system, and NVIDIA’s own DGX-1 server.

Facebook’s Big Basin and Microsoft’s HGX-1 systems are GPU-only boxes, which rely on external CPU servers as hosts. Since the processor and co-processor are disaggregated, applications can fiddle with GPU-CPU ratio as needed. In most machine learning situations, you want a rather high ratio of GPUs to CPUs, since most of the processing ends up on the graphics chip. And in hyperscale/cloud datacenters, you also want the flexibility of allocating these resources dynamically as workloads shift around.

The DGX-1 server is a different animal altogether. It’s a stand-alone machine learning appliance and includes two Xeon processors, along with the same eight-GPU NVLink mesh of its hyperscale cousins. As such, it’s not meant for cloud duty, but rather for businesses, research organizations, and software development firms that want an in-house machine learning box. SAP in the most prominent commercial buyer of the DGX-1, at least of those revealed publicly. But NVIDIA never intended to sell boatloads of these systems, especially since a lot of customers would prefer to rent machine learning cycles from cloud providers.






That’s why the ODM partnership could end up paying big dividends. These manufacturers already have the inside track with hyperscale customers, who have figured out that they can use these companies to get exactly the gear they want, and at sub-OEM pricing. ODMs are also more nimble than traditional server-makers, inasmuch that they can shorten the design-to-production timeline. That makes them better suited to the nearly continuous upgrade cycle of these mega-datacenters.

Given that the HGX-1 is manufactured by Foxconn subsidiary Ingrasys and the Big Basin system is built by Quanta, it’s a logical step for NVIDIA to include the other big ODMs, Inventec and Wistron, into the fold. The goal is to bring a wider range of HGX-type machinery to market and make them available to hyperscale customers other than just Microsoft and Facebook.

The other aspect of this is that NVIDIA would like to solidify its dominance with machine learning customers before Intel brings its AI-optimized silicon to market. Startup companies like Wave Computing and Graphcore also are threatening to challenge NVIDIA with their own custom chips. Establishing an industry-standard architecture before these competing solutions get market traction would help NVIDIA maintain its leadership.





_Source: NVIDIA_​
To some extent, NVIDIA is also competing with some its biggest customers, like Google and Microsoft, both of which are building AI clouds based on their own technologies. In the case of Google, it’s their Tensor Processor Unit (TPU), which the search giant has upgraded for an expanded role that threatens NVIDIA directly. Meanwhile, Microsoft is filling out its AI infrastructure with an FPGA-based solution that, likewise, could sideline NVIDIA GPUs in Azure datacenters.

The prospect of using the future V100 Tesla GPUs in HPX platforms actually intensifies the competition, since these upcoming processors are built for both neural net training and inferencing. Although NVIDIA used to build its own inferencing-specific GPUs (the M4 and M40, followed by the P4 and P40), inferencing is also performed by regular CPUs and FPGAs, not to mention Google’s TPUs, running in regular cloud servers.

Inferencing has somewhat different requirements than training, especially with regards to minimizing latency, but with the Volta architecture and the V100, NVIDIA thinks it has designed a solution that is capable of doing both, and doing so competitively. From a hyperscale company’s point of view, there are some obvious advantages in separating inferencing, and certainly training infrastructure from the rest of the server farm – not the least of which is being able to deploy and run machine learning gear in a more flexible manner. And since these upcoming V100 GPUs will be used by hyperscale companies for training, they are also likely to get a shot at some of those same companies’ inference workloads.

Finally, if NVIDIA manages to establish HGX as the standard GPU architecture for AI clouds, it makes its own recently announced GPU cloud platform more attractive. Since NVIDIA’s cloud stack of machine learning libraries and frameworks runs on top of other peoples’ infrastructure, pushing its HGX architecture into the ecosystem would make NVIDIA’s job of supporting the various hardware solutions that much simpler. It would also make it easier for customers to switch cloud providers without having to tweak their own software.

We’ll be able to tell if these ODM relationships pay off when we start seeing additional HGX solutions coming to market and being adopted by various cloud providers. As NVIDIA likes to remind us, its GPUs are used in the world’s top 10 hyperscale businesses today. If all goes as planned, someday it will be able to make the same claim for HGX.


https://www.top500.org/news/nvidia-amps-up-ai-cloud-strategy-with-odm-partnerships/
@TaiShang

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

Shotgunner51 said:


> *Japan's Sharp Corp (*6753.T*) on Friday forecast its first net profit in four years following cost-cutting under new Taiwanese owner Hon Hai Precision Industry Co Ltd (Foxconn) (2317.TW)*, and said it would resume making active investments.



Looks like they are doing better under a new (and better) management.

At least we do not wish to colonize Japan by force as they did for 50 years on us. 



Shotgunner51 said:


> 由中投公司、丝路基金、新加坡淡马锡、深圳深业集团、厚朴投资与ARM公司共同发起设立的厚安创新基金在北京正式成立启动，该基金管理人首次亮相。厚安创新基金由半导体知识产权提供商ARM公司及厚朴投资负责管理。基金将结合ARM的全球产业生态系统，专注于投资移动互联、物联网、人工智能等多个关键领域具有潜力的技术公司。



That's a great cooperation which even involves the Silk Road Fund. I love it more when China drops a little bit that toxic "globalization" discourse and dedicates some energy on the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shotgunner51

TaiShang said:


> Looks like they are doing better under a new (and better) management.


Yes finally Sharp is turned around, amazing feat by Foxconn! Really impressed with Taiwan tech companies, not just Foxconn but also Inventec, Quanta, Wistron, Mediateck, FFG and a long list of powerhouses, too strong! Jensen Huang will partner with ODM in next gen Nividia hyerscale datacenter, all four ODM are Taiwanese!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*国产电子级多晶硅打破国外垄断 年产能2500吨 *

2017-06-07 10:01:26 来源：中国能源报

多晶硅是微电子行业和光伏产业的“基石”，是信息产业和新能源产业最基础的原材料。一般电子级硅要求含Si>99.9999%，电子级多晶硅则要求达到9个“9”以上。作为战略性原材料，*电子级多晶硅*的生产技术和市场长期由国外垄断，制约我国集成电路产业、新能源产业、新材料产业的发展。

据《中国能源报》报道，5月24日，国家电投黄河水电新能源分公司正式推出国产高纯电子级多晶硅产品——“黄河水电多晶硅”，实现了电子级多晶硅的“中国制造”，打破国外垄断格局。





还原炉硅棒温度检测

*缺口巨大*

全球多晶硅产能发展始于1980年，德、美、日采用改良西门子法，使得产能达到1000吨—2000吨。到了2000年，韩国加入，德、美、日、韩采用改良西门子法和硅烷法，生产出太阳能级产品，产能突破10000吨。

*变化出现在2012年，全球多晶硅产能达到25万吨、产量23.5万吨，我国产量为7.1万吨。到了2017年，全球产能达40万吨、产量38万吨，我国产量则达到21万吨。*

我国电子级多晶硅的研制始于二十世纪五十年代，六十年代中期进入批量生产，至七十年代末改良西门子法的生产技术、工艺已臻成熟。那时尽管生产规模小，设备简陋，但因当时国内需求少，生产的产品基本能够满足国内需求。此后由于国内产量不足、质量不稳定等原因，我国开始大量进口电子级多晶硅。

从进口数据分析，2013年至2017年，我国多晶硅进口数量从80653吨逐年攀升至144000吨。2014年，国务院签发了《国家集成电路产业发展推进纲要》，同时成立了国家集成电路产业投资基金，电子级多晶硅迎来重大利好。

从近十年的发展状况来看，虽然多晶硅在我国得到长足发展，但高品质多晶硅仍然需要进口。进口数据中所有的分立器件、集成电路用多晶硅和高效光伏电池用多晶硅全部进口，国内高品质多晶硅缺口仍然巨大。

有专家研判，国内电子级多晶硅的需求是4500吨/年。

“全球电子级硅材料规模迅速扩张，技术要求日趋严格。得益于良好的发展环境，国内多晶硅产业和产品品质快速进步，技术要求向国际水平靠近势在必行，行业内将不遗余力推进国产多晶硅的应用。”有研半导体博士肖清华告诉记者。

*填补国内空白*

国内首条电子级多晶硅生产线的出现，经历了近10年的时间。

据黄河公司新能源分公司总经理刘刚介绍，“黄河水电多晶硅”的研发工作正式开始于2006年，于2010年全面投产，形成的2500吨高纯电子级多晶硅产能，填补了国内空白，目前国内市场占有率达10%。2015年，黄河水电多晶硅完成国家科技重大专项《极大规模集成电路制造装备及成套工艺》（即“02专项”）全部技术指标要求。





多晶硅厂全貌

“黄河水电多晶硅”采用改良西门子法，年产达2500吨电子级多晶硅，实现完全闭路循环，节能低耗、安全环保，其氧含量<0.02ppma，碳含量<0.02ppma，受主杂质<0.03ppba，施主杂质<0.05ppba，基体总金属杂质<2ppbw，经第三方权威检测机构检测，产品质量与德国、日本知名多晶硅质量相当。

“攻克电子级多晶硅的关键要素包括很多方面，对工艺、设备管道选型、仪表选型、洁净室等级都有严格的要求，在施工及检修时，需要按照最高洁净等级规范，在原辅材料、中间产品、辅助气体和介质方面也要进行完善的质量体系控制。”刘刚补充，“每一个细小环节都需要长期的实验积累有效的数据，从中找出制约质量提升的因素。”

来自重庆的某下游企业负责人告诉记者：“设备可以阶段性引入，但材料必须是连续性的，我们曾遇到过某外国厂商的突然断供，造成了很大损失。如果关键材料可以实现国产化，我们可以减少很多后顾之忧。”

*步入新阶段*

电子级多晶硅国产化，率先在青海取得突破，一部分源于地缘优势。

“十二五”以来，青海省形成了“以硅为主、多元发展、集中布局”的产业格局。青海省副省长王黎明强调：“青海将进一步加快技术创新，努力打造国内重要的集成电路硅材料产业基地，走出一条既符合国家战略、又切合青海实际的绿色发展之路。在保护生态环境的前提下，坚定不移打造千亿元新材料产业链。”

据了解，青海已建成晶硅产能17500吨，2016年该省共生产单晶硅2635吨，多晶硅14228吨。

随着《国家集成电路产业发展推进纲要》、《中国制造2025》、《工业强基工程实施指南（2016-2020年）》等一系列政策的出台，我国电子级多晶硅的发展步入新阶段。在政策环境利好下，黄河公司总经理魏显贵表示，将致力于核心技术研发和质量提升，努力将国内电子级多晶硅市场占有率提升至30%以上。

“黄河水电多晶硅” 打响了民族品牌，在价格上也几乎与进口产品持平。“多晶硅国产化才刚刚起步，我们将进一步提高智能化制造水平和生产控制能力，确保产品稳定性，力拼工艺研发，发展才有持续性。”刘刚说。

电子级多晶硅国产化要协同发力（短评）

电子级多晶硅行业上下游之间的发展关系可以用“皮之不存，毛将焉附”形容。

我国将集成电路作为基础性和先导性产业，附加在全行业中的关键性作用愈加凸显，电子级多晶硅作为国家发展集成电路产业的战略原材料，已成为我国发展集成电路产业的重要支撑。我国半导体行业市场目前位居全球第一、增速也位居全球第一。但是，我国集成电路产业与先进产业国之间的差距较大，大尺寸晶圆的生产研发才刚刚起步，集成电路核心技术研发和关键元器件制造还面临巨大的挑战。

局部的突破不代表整个电子级多晶硅全产业链上的突破。以点带面，求得全面突破才是众望所归。着力培育龙头企业，力求产业链协同创新，加快推广应用，完善产业环境，调动用户企业积极性等显得尤为迫切。

电子级多晶硅实现“中国造”，为行业发展树立了新的里程碑，而为了早日实现其全产业链“中国造”，则需要上下游企业协同发力，在技术、融资、人才、项目合作等多领域，推进全产业链的进步。

http://www.guancha.cn/industry-science/2017_06_07_412022.shtml

@Bussard Ramjet

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> *国产电子级多晶硅打破国外垄断 年产能2500吨 *
> 
> 2017-06-07 10:01:26 来源：中国能源报
> 
> 多晶硅是微电子行业和光伏产业的“基石”，是信息产业和新能源产业最基础的原材料。一般电子级硅要求含Si>99.9999%，电子级多晶硅则要求达到9个“9”以上。作为战略性原材料，*电子级多晶硅*的生产技术和市场长期由国外垄断，制约我国集成电路产业、新能源产业、新材料产业的发展。
> 
> 据《中国能源报》报道，5月24日，国家电投黄河水电新能源分公司正式推出国产高纯电子级多晶硅产品——“黄河水电多晶硅”，实现了电子级多晶硅的“中国制造”，打破国外垄断格局。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 还原炉硅棒温度检测
> 
> *缺口巨大*
> 
> 全球多晶硅产能发展始于1980年，德、美、日采用改良西门子法，使得产能达到1000吨—2000吨。到了2000年，韩国加入，德、美、日、韩采用改良西门子法和硅烷法，生产出太阳能级产品，产能突破10000吨。
> 
> *变化出现在2012年，全球多晶硅产能达到25万吨、产量23.5万吨，我国产量为7.1万吨。到了2017年，全球产能达40万吨、产量38万吨，我国产量则达到21万吨。*
> 
> 我国电子级多晶硅的研制始于二十世纪五十年代，六十年代中期进入批量生产，至七十年代末改良西门子法的生产技术、工艺已臻成熟。那时尽管生产规模小，设备简陋，但因当时国内需求少，生产的产品基本能够满足国内需求。此后由于国内产量不足、质量不稳定等原因，我国开始大量进口电子级多晶硅。
> 
> 从进口数据分析，2013年至2017年，我国多晶硅进口数量从80653吨逐年攀升至144000吨。2014年，国务院签发了《国家集成电路产业发展推进纲要》，同时成立了国家集成电路产业投资基金，电子级多晶硅迎来重大利好。
> 
> 从近十年的发展状况来看，虽然多晶硅在我国得到长足发展，但高品质多晶硅仍然需要进口。进口数据中所有的分立器件、集成电路用多晶硅和高效光伏电池用多晶硅全部进口，国内高品质多晶硅缺口仍然巨大。
> 
> 有专家研判，国内电子级多晶硅的需求是4500吨/年。
> 
> “全球电子级硅材料规模迅速扩张，技术要求日趋严格。得益于良好的发展环境，国内多晶硅产业和产品品质快速进步，技术要求向国际水平靠近势在必行，行业内将不遗余力推进国产多晶硅的应用。”有研半导体博士肖清华告诉记者。
> 
> *填补国内空白*
> 
> 国内首条电子级多晶硅生产线的出现，经历了近10年的时间。
> 
> 据黄河公司新能源分公司总经理刘刚介绍，“黄河水电多晶硅”的研发工作正式开始于2006年，于2010年全面投产，形成的2500吨高纯电子级多晶硅产能，填补了国内空白，目前国内市场占有率达10%。2015年，黄河水电多晶硅完成国家科技重大专项《极大规模集成电路制造装备及成套工艺》（即“02专项”）全部技术指标要求。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 多晶硅厂全貌
> 
> “黄河水电多晶硅”采用改良西门子法，年产达2500吨电子级多晶硅，实现完全闭路循环，节能低耗、安全环保，其氧含量<0.02ppma，碳含量<0.02ppma，受主杂质<0.03ppba，施主杂质<0.05ppba，基体总金属杂质<2ppbw，经第三方权威检测机构检测，产品质量与德国、日本知名多晶硅质量相当。
> 
> “攻克电子级多晶硅的关键要素包括很多方面，对工艺、设备管道选型、仪表选型、洁净室等级都有严格的要求，在施工及检修时，需要按照最高洁净等级规范，在原辅材料、中间产品、辅助气体和介质方面也要进行完善的质量体系控制。”刘刚补充，“每一个细小环节都需要长期的实验积累有效的数据，从中找出制约质量提升的因素。”
> 
> 来自重庆的某下游企业负责人告诉记者：“设备可以阶段性引入，但材料必须是连续性的，我们曾遇到过某外国厂商的突然断供，造成了很大损失。如果关键材料可以实现国产化，我们可以减少很多后顾之忧。”
> 
> *步入新阶段*
> 
> 电子级多晶硅国产化，率先在青海取得突破，一部分源于地缘优势。
> 
> “十二五”以来，青海省形成了“以硅为主、多元发展、集中布局”的产业格局。青海省副省长王黎明强调：“青海将进一步加快技术创新，努力打造国内重要的集成电路硅材料产业基地，走出一条既符合国家战略、又切合青海实际的绿色发展之路。在保护生态环境的前提下，坚定不移打造千亿元新材料产业链。”
> 
> 据了解，青海已建成晶硅产能17500吨，2016年该省共生产单晶硅2635吨，多晶硅14228吨。
> 
> 随着《国家集成电路产业发展推进纲要》、《中国制造2025》、《工业强基工程实施指南（2016-2020年）》等一系列政策的出台，我国电子级多晶硅的发展步入新阶段。在政策环境利好下，黄河公司总经理魏显贵表示，将致力于核心技术研发和质量提升，努力将国内电子级多晶硅市场占有率提升至30%以上。
> 
> “黄河水电多晶硅” 打响了民族品牌，在价格上也几乎与进口产品持平。“多晶硅国产化才刚刚起步，我们将进一步提高智能化制造水平和生产控制能力，确保产品稳定性，力拼工艺研发，发展才有持续性。”刘刚说。
> 
> 电子级多晶硅国产化要协同发力（短评）
> 
> 电子级多晶硅行业上下游之间的发展关系可以用“皮之不存，毛将焉附”形容。
> 
> 我国将集成电路作为基础性和先导性产业，附加在全行业中的关键性作用愈加凸显，电子级多晶硅作为国家发展集成电路产业的战略原材料，已成为我国发展集成电路产业的重要支撑。我国半导体行业市场目前位居全球第一、增速也位居全球第一。但是，我国集成电路产业与先进产业国之间的差距较大，大尺寸晶圆的生产研发才刚刚起步，集成电路核心技术研发和关键元器件制造还面临巨大的挑战。
> 
> 局部的突破不代表整个电子级多晶硅全产业链上的突破。以点带面，求得全面突破才是众望所归。着力培育龙头企业，力求产业链协同创新，加快推广应用，完善产业环境，调动用户企业积极性等显得尤为迫切。
> 
> 电子级多晶硅实现“中国造”，为行业发展树立了新的里程碑，而为了早日实现其全产业链“中国造”，则需要上下游企业协同发力，在技术、融资、人才、项目合作等多领域，推进全产业链的进步。
> 
> http://www.guancha.cn/industry-science/2017_06_07_412022.shtml
> 
> @Bussard Ramjet



Great improvement for renewable energy industry of China as well as microelectronics. China dominates wind and solar energy sectors but the share of domestic content is not as high as desirable (which is 100%), so, this is another great step, perhaps more important than the ball-point pen tip feat.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cybernetics

Summary of video:
The machine is a 5 nm chip manufacturing equipment (etcher) developed by AMEC and has precision of 0.5 nm.
Most advanced chips on the market is 14 nm with 10 nm chips going into production this year and 7nm chips will be in production soon. While the most advanced chips China can currently produce are 40 nm and 28 nm, creating a 3 generation gap with the most advanced chips in the world. In order for China to compete at the forefront in this competitive market, it must jump generations to leap ahead of competitors. The equipment took 5 years to develop and the company expects the engineers to finalise the machine into a marketable product by the end of 2017. The development of chip manufacturing equipment precedes chip design by 5 years. As one of the engineers said "I estimate that we will only see 5nm chips on the market 5 years from now". Hundreds of engineers from the "core team" had experience from US (Intel, Lam research, etc.) and other first tier semiconductor manufacturing and equipment companies, with most having 20-30 years of experience in designing semiconductor manufacturing equipment.

Video mentions two machines, first one being an etcher and the second one being MOCVD machine. World demand for MOCVD machines is 100-150 annually, the company will supply about 60-70 sets in 2017. The current model (2nd gen) was developed in June 2016. Similar machines on the market typically use 400mm+ 晶圆托盘=wafer tray? while AMEC uses 700mm+ wafer tray, effectively doubling chip production under the same investment and time constraints compared to competitors. R&D took 6-7 years spanning 2 generations with total investment in the several tens of millions of yuan. This is a remarkable breakthrough for china as before the firm's entry, the technology for this key equipment was controlled by the US and German companies.

If successful this will give China the possibility of marketing world class chips within 5 years.

Company website
http://www.amec-inc.com/

Etching
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Etching_(microfabrication)

MOCVD
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metalorganic_vapour_phase_epitaxy

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Han Patriot

Cybernetics said:


> Summary of video:
> The machine is a 5 nm chip manufacturing equipment (etcher) developed by AMEC and has precision of 0.5 nm.
> Most advanced chips on the market is 14 nm with 10 nm chips going into production this year and 7nm chips will be in production soon. While the most advanced chips China can currently produce are 40 nm and 28 nm, creating a 3 generation gap with the most advanced chips in the world. In order for China to compete at the forefront in this competitive market, it must jump generations to leap ahead of competitors. The equipment took 5 years to develop and the company expects the engineers to finalise the machine into a marketable product by the end of 2017. The development of chip manufacturing equipment precedes chip design by 5 years. As one of the engineers said "I estimate that we will only see 5nm chips on the market 5 years from now". Hundreds of engineers from the "core team" had experience from US (Intel, Lam research, etc.) and other first tier semiconductor manufacturing and equipment companies, with most having 20-30 years of experience in designing semiconductor manufacturing equipment.
> 
> Video mentions two machines, first one being an etcher and the second one being MOCVD machine. World demand for MOCVD machines is 100-150 annually, the company will supply about 60-70 sets in 2017. The current model (2nd gen) was developed in June 2016. Similar machines on the market typically use 400mm+ 晶圆托盘=wafer tray? while AMEC uses 700mm+ wafer tray, effectively doubling chip production under the same investment and time constraints compared to competitors. R&D took 6-7 years spanning 2 generations with total investment in the several tens of millions of yuan. This is a remarkable breakthrough for china as before the firm's entry, the technology for this key equipment was controlled by the US and German companies.
> 
> If successful this will give China the possibility of marketing world class chips within 5 years.
> 
> Company website product page
> http://www.amec-inc.com/
> 
> Etching
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Etching_(microfabrication)
> 
> MOCVD
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metalorganic_vapour_phase_epitaxy


Bro, I already posted this before, but you explained it better than me. Thanks.


----------



## qwerrty

this is much cheaper than buying foreign chip companies lol



> *Korean Broker is Behind the Growth of China’s Semiconductor Industry*
> 
> SEOUL,KOREA
> 7 June 2017 - 12:15pm
> Cho Jin-young
> It has been found that a South Korean broker is assisting in the growth of China’s semiconductor industry by supplying South Korean engineers to Chinese semiconductor companies.
> 
> This person, who is a former vice president of both Samsung Electronics and SK Hynix, set up a semiconductor company in Taiwan two years ago. Although this company has the form of a consulting firm, industry insiders say that it is a manpower outsourcing firm supplying the engineers at the request of the Chinese companies. “The company in Taiwan and the Chinese companies have conducted joint projects for at least 18 months,” one of them said, adding, “The latter’s targets include experts experienced in semiconductor manufacturing process management.”
> 
> The anonymous person is an expert in the fields of solar power generation and semiconductor manufacturing. He or she joined Samsung Electronics in the mid-1980s and worked as a senior researcher and a senior managing director for 17 years until the early 2000s. Then, this person moved to SK Hynix, worked for about 10 years, and retired as a vice president before serving as a president of STX Solar and Hanwha. The person flew to Taiwan in the latter half of 2015. Regarding this matter, the National Intelligence Service of South Korea is currently looking into the semiconductor company in Taiwan.
> 
> These days, Chinese semiconductor companies are trying to employ more and more South Korean engineers in the industry via local headhunters. To this end, those companies are offering an annual salary three to 10 times that in South Korea, free houses and cars, education for their children, etc. The Chinese government is planning to invest up to one trillion yuan until 2025 so that the ratio of semiconductor chips produced by Chinese companies reaches at least 70%.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http://www.businesskorea.co.kr/english/news/ict/18305-chip-technology-leakage-korean-broker-behind-growth-china%E2%80%99s-semiconductor-industry

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

qwerrty said:


> this is much cheaper than buying foreign chip companies lol



Great. Regional (East Asian) talent before international talent. 

More manageable, integrated and less trouble.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shotgunner51

qwerrty said:


> this is much cheaper than buying foreign chip companies lol





> It has been found that a South Korean broker is assisting in the growth of China’s semiconductor industry by supplying *South Korean engineers to Chinese semiconductor companies*.


I thought Chinese companies are headhunting from Taiwan, now SK engineers too? Good news! Buying companies is not just more expensive but takes time to integrate, hiring talents is far better.



cirr said:


> 到了2017年，全球产能达40万吨、产量38万吨，我国产量则达到21万吨。





cirr said:


> 其氧含量<0.02ppma，碳含量<0.02ppma，受主杂质<0.03ppba，施主杂质<0.05ppba，基体总金属杂质<2ppbw，经第三方权威检测机构检测，产品质量与德国、日本知名多晶硅质量相当。


Briefly translate as "World *polycrystalline silicon* production total 38 tonnes, in which China's share is 21 tonnes, quality already on par with Germany and Japan", good news!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polysilicon

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*Next: Homegrown semiconductors of the 5G tech variety*

2017-06-12 11:31

China Daily _Editor: Feng Shuang_

*Spreadtrum RDA, the mobile-design subsidiary of China's largest chipmaker Tsinghua Unigroup Ltd, aims to unveil 5G smartphone chips in 2018.*

The move is part of its plan to gain an early lead in the next-generation mobile communication technology, and follows the agreement with Britain's Dialog Semiconductor Plc in March to develop smartphone chips and mobile power management technology.

Dialog's chips already power Apple Inc's iPhones and iPads.

Kang Yi, global advance technologies & projects vice president at Spreadtrum, said the company has started research and development of 5G chips and is playing an active part in China's 5G trials.

"We teamed up with Huawei in the first phase of trials to verify key 5G technologies last year. Now we are a part of China's second phase of experiments, which will test key technological solutions," Kang said.

According to him, the company plans to launch standards-based mobile 5G chips as soon as a global 5G standard is rolled out.

The 3rd Generation Partnership Project, or 3GPP, is an industry coalition dedicated to promoting global wireless communication standards. It decided to accelerate some elements in the 5G New Radio, or NR, specification. NR is essential to accelerate the commercial applications of the technology.

According to the expedited schedule, 5G NR specifications are to be completed in December,which is expected to give Spreadtrum RDA's 5G launch plan a shot in the arm.

Spreadtrum RDA came into existence after Tsinghua Unigroup bought Spreadtrum Communications and RDA Microelectronics Inc three years ago and merged them into a new company.

It is locked in fierce competition with MediaTek Inc in the market for lower end smartphone chips, and hopes to join the ranks of global giants such as Qualcomm Inc in the premium segment.

"The design of 5G chips is definitely more sophisticated, for the new technology demands faster speed and quicker response, which complicates the task of balancing power and performance, and integrating resources and lower costs," Kang said.

The company's R&D of 5G chips starts from 12 nanometer technology and plans to leverage a more advanced 7 nanometer technology for mass production. Nanometer technology refers to a technical standard used in chip device fabrication.

Spreadtrum RDA is part of Tsinghua Unigroup's broad efforts to develop homegrown chips so as to reduce China's reliance on foreign semiconductors.

Unigroup signed agreements in March that would grant it up to 150 billion yuan ($21.8 billion) in financing, which would enable it to expand its chip business.

It is working on a $30 billion domestic chip production complex in Nanjing, Jiangsu province. When completed, it would be China's largest such facility.

In 2016, Spreadtrum RDA shipped 600 million smartphone chips, accounting for one-fourth of the world's total shipments.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2017/06-12/261151.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*Fishing for chips*
By Ma Si | China Daily | 2017-06-12 07:05 



*Chinese smartphone makers realize processor supplies are key to achieving global supremacy*

In the $429 billion global smartphone market, *dominance in the domestic and Indian segments may encourage Chinese handset makers to dream of ejecting Apple and Samsung from the pinnacle, but the reality is far removed.*

Chinese vendors still have several loose ends to tie up, none starker than *their poor control over key sections of the supply chain, particularly chips, or processors*, the engines that drive the handset hardware -the brain, if you will.

This painful truth came to torment Huawei Technologies Co Ltd, the current leader of the Chinese smartphone pack, recently.

All hell broke loose when Richard Yu, CEO of its consumer business unit, admitted in his Weibo post last month that shortage of top-end chips forced Huawei to use a mix of relatively less efficient flash memory cards and high-performance universal flash storage or UFS cards in its flagship P10 smartphone.

The UFS chip is faster than a typical flash memory card, and is essential for high-resolution games and movies.

Yu stressed the P10 hardware cocktail was not meant to save money but ensure a steady supply of shipments and timely delivery of orders.

But irate consumers bombarded Huawei with complaints.

Two red flags went up immediately.

One, anything that undermines a chip is a strict no-no.

Two, Huawei's marketing campaign for the P10 high-lighted a chip-related specification as one of the stand-out features, which stood negated by the company's late admission of truth.

"*The (Huawei P10) incident is the latest example of Chinese smartphone vendors' overreliance on foreign chips.* This factor has subjected their delivery schedule to the influence of supply chain partners," said Xiang Ligang, a telecom expert and CEO of cctime.com, a telecom industry website.

Agreed Jia Mo, an analyst at Canalysys. "The Huawei incident mirrors a broad problem in China's burgeoning electronics sector. Though China is a manufacturing powerhouse in computers, smartphones and other electronic gadgets, the country banks on foreign players for most processors."

Stated differently, *Chinese smartphone manufacturers are years away from self-reliance in, and mastery of, chip-making*,which is currently the preserve of global majors such as US multinational Qualcomm, and South Korea's Samsung and SK Hynix.

Qualcomm Inc is the undisputed leader of the global mobile processor market -this is borne out by the fact that all the seven Chinese brands among the world's top 10 smartphone labels depend on it for chips, especially in the premium segment.

*It's a truth that does not sit well with the fact that China's smartphone giants have posted exponential growth in both home and overseas markets in 2016.*

Domestic shipments for the country's top three vendors Huawei, Oppo and Vivo touched 224.2 million units, up more than 80 percent year-on-year, while their overseas shipments reached 91.8 million units, up about 70 percent year-on-year. Together, they accounted for 21.6 percent of the global smartphone shipments in 2016, according to data compiled from IDC.

But that may count for nothing eventually without reliable supplies of top-end chips, the key to successful forays into, and dominance of, the premium smartphone segment.

*Dominance in the premium smartphone segment has strategic significance because it not only indicates technological prowess but generates massive profits.*

For instance, in the first quarter of this year, Apple's iconic top-end iPhones, which are powered by in house chips, earned $10.1 billion, or 83.4 percent of profits of the global smartphone segment, according to Strategy Analytics, a market research firm.

So, having the ability to make top-end chips will likely also help Chinese companies to better manage other supply chain partners, experts and company executives said.

In this context, Samsung appears to have an edge as it makes, besides handsets, its own chips, which it also supplies to competitors, including those from China.

That's not all. Samsung and SK Hynix also control nearly half the global market for NAND flash memory, a key component in the UFS chip. Both of them warned last month chip supplies will remain tight this year due to production bottlenecks and strong demand from high-end smartphone makers.

Part of that demand can be traced to China.

According to the General Administration of Customs,* in 2016, the country imported chips worth $227 billion, *nearly double the $116.5 billion it spent on crude oil imports.

In comparison, *the homegrown chip industry's 2016 sales were worth just $63.1 billion*, including $23.9 billion from sales of chips designed in China, according to China Semiconductor Industry Association data.

Chip design is considered the most sophisticated aspect of the industry. "Most flagship handsets use Qualcomm's processors. But its production capacity in high-end chips is limited. These chips required cutting-edge manufacturing techniques, which need time to mature. The initial investment size is often conservative,"Mo of Canalysys said.

"If the majority of Qualcomm's Snapdragon 835 processors go to Samsung, Chinese players such as Xiaomi would suffer from supply shortage and have no other choice but to delay their product launches."

The situation is unlikely to improve any time soon.

For, Chinese smartphone vendors are itching to compete in the high-end market. So, chip shortages will likely get more acute, experts said.

To be fair, Chinese labels such as Xiaomi and Huawei did anticipate this problem and made efforts to develop their own alternatives. For instance, Xiaomi unveiled its first in-house chip in March.

Way back in 2004, Huawei started its research and development of chips. It can now supply a number of mobile processors for its high-end devices, though it still leans a bit on Qualcomm for the "system on a chip" technology.

*Chinese chip maker Tsinghua Unigroup is working on a $30 billion domestic memory chip production complex in Nanjing, Jiangsu province. But it is still several years away before the plant begins to produce chips.*

Roger Sheng, a senior chip analyst at research firm Gartner Inc, said: "In-house design and manufacture of chips for specific devices would help deliver differentiated product performance. It can also boost smartphone vendors' bargaining power with suppliers.

"*But heavy resources need to be poured into the (chip) segment. Each smartphone maker's annual shipments need to reach 10 million units to cover the cost of developing tailor-made chips.*

"It's a risky business. Missteps would add weeks to the product launch schedule. Money alone won't guarantee success. But it's a path that Chinese players have to take if they want to rise to supremacy in the high-end market."





@cirr , @xunzi , @AndrewJin , @Han Patriot

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Shotgunner51

*TSMC plans trial production of advanced 5nm process in 2019*
2017/05/26 14:51:27






Taipei, May 26 (CNA) Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Co. (TSMC, 台積電), the world's largest contract chip maker, is planning to start production of chips made using the sophisticated 5 nanometer process on a trial basis in 2019.

C.C. Wei (魏哲家), president and co-chief executive officer of TSMC, said at a technology symposium held in *Hsinchu *on Thursday that the chip maker's efforts to introduce advanced technology processes will allow electronic chips to be used in a wide range of applications under four platforms:

mobile devices
high-speed computing devices
automotive devices, and the

Internet of Things.
However, Wei did not reveal when the 5nm process will start commercial production.

The symposium was watched closely by market analysts who are looking for indications as to TSMC's outlook and technological progress being made by the global semiconductor industry.

TSMC's latest mass production technology is based on the 10nm process which was introduced in the fourth quarter of last year. The chip maker is currently devoting considerable effort to developing 7nm, 5nm and even 3nm processes, in a bid to maintain its lead over peers in the global wafer foundry business.

TSMC currently accounts for more than 50 percent of the global contract chip manufacturing market.





_TSMC actively developing three dimensional stacked architecture for 5 nanometer process and investing for 3 and 1 nanometer manufacturing process_
https://www.nextbigfuture.com/2016/10/tsmc-actively-developing-three.html​
Discussing the 7nm process, Wei said, to date the chip maker has rolled out 12 tap-out designs based on the technology. A tap-out design is the final result of the design process for integrated circuit suppliers.

Wei said the mass production of chips made using the 7nm process is scheduled for 2018.

Although Wei did not elaborate on progress made in developing 3nm processes, local media have widely reported that TSMC is likely to build a new production site for 3nm process production and has speculated that the plant could be located in the United States.

However, TSMC reiterated on Thursday that plans for a 3nm process plant will not be finalized until the first quarter of next year.

Wei said that TSMC is planning to assign US$10 billion to capital expenditure to expanding production capacity and product development in 2017, including US$2.2 billion investment in research and development, to meet demand from clients which currently total about 450.

While TSMC declines to comment on client details, the chip maker is believed to supply processors for iPhone production and its major clients include Qualcomm Inc., NVidia Corp. and MediaTek Inc. (聯發科).

At the technology symposium, Tsai Chih-chun (蔡志群), a section director at TSMC's Asia Pacific operations, said that sales in the global semiconductor business rose 7 percent from 2016 to US$383 billion in 2017.

Tsai said that artificial intelligence, virtual reality, augmented reality and automotive alliances are expected to drive semiconductor business this year.

He also forecast that smartphone shipments worldwide will rise 6 percent from last year to reach 1.552 billion units in 2017, with shipments to the China market expected to grow 10 percent.

(By Jackson Chang and Frances Huang)
Enditem/AW

http://focustaiwan.tw/news/aeco/201705260012.aspx

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qwerrty

*Alibaba Fuels China's CPU Gambit*
*C-Sky to leverage Alibaba's investment, Yun OS*
Junko Yoshida
6/20/2017 03:11 PM EDT


AUSTIN, Texas — C-Sky Microelectronics Co., designer of China’s home-grown 32-bit embedded CPU processing cores, is quite possibly China’s best kept secret.

C-Sky’s core business is designing a 32-bit high-performance and low-power embedded CPU, then licensing the chip architecture. Since 2003, when it rolled out its first CPU core called CK510, C-Sky has been quietly developing a host of embedded cores, SoC platforms, software tools and middleware. The company, now offering seven cores, has picked 70 licensees so far in China.

C-Sky’s embedded CPU cores aren’t for baseband or apps processors for smartphones. “We’ve avoided that market,” said Qi. Instead, C-Sky is promoting its CPU cores for embedded and IoT applications. They include systems for digital audio and video — including *AI-based processing and recognition engines* (for smart speakers like Amazon’s Echo), information security, network and communications, industrial control and automotive electronics.

C-Sky's ace in the hole might be its unique tie with Alibaba Corp., headed up by Jack Ma — one of three Chinese Internet behemoths often lumped together as “BAT” companies, Baidu, Alibaba and Tencent.

It turns out that C-Sky is the first chip company in the world to receive a sizable investment from Alibaba. Attention from an Internet giant like Alibaba isn’t just unusual. For any chip hardware startup struggling to get funded, this sort of investment is pennies from Heaven.

Although Qi declined to disclose the amount provided by Ma, he revealed that he and his mentor, Prof. Xiaolang Yan, C-Sky’s founder and chairman, have lobbied Alibaba to acknowledge that hardware technology is critical to the future of the e-commerce giant.

full article
http://www.eetimes.com/document.asp?doc_id=1331916&page_number=1


----------



## Shotgunner51

*Fosun Unit Leads Series A Round In Chinese AI Chip Maker Westwell Lab*
Pan Yue June 23, 2017 — 18:02 HKT





Westwell Lab
http://www.westwell-lab.com/about_en.html​
A unit of Chinese conglomerate *Fosun Group* has led a series A financing round in *Westwell Lab* (上海西井科技), a Shanghai-based artificial intelligence chip maker start-up specialized in _Neuromorphic engineering_.

Fosun made the investment via its venture capital unit *Fosun Tonghao*, in the Chinese entertainment and investment conglomerate's first major foray into the AI sector. No financial details of the round were disclosed.

Founded in 2015, Westwell is unique among Chinese AI start-ups. Instead of providing AI capabilities such as voice recognition, image recognition or other tech solutions to enterprise clients, Westwell is focused on developing an AI chip the size of a stamp simulating the activities of human nerve cells.

The company's products include a Neuromorphic chip named *DeepSouth*, which can teach, train and enhance itself with high level of integration, and a Neuron chip named *DeepWell*, which is more efficient in the self-learning process than traditional GPUs, the company said.

_"AI chip is an important part and the foundation of the entire AI industry. Westwell's brain-like chip can be applied in a number of sectors including precision medicine, smart terminal, financial security and autonomous driving. I believe the company has great potential,"_ said Liu Qikai, founding partner of Fosun Tonghao.​
U.S. chip maker *Nvidia Corporation* dominates the existing GPU market, with more than 70% market share. GPUs, or graphics processing units, are the most popular chips powering AI currently. Other tech companies including Google have entered the field betting on the market's future growth potential.

While most Chinese AI companies are focused on providing tech solutions, numerous AI chip start-ups have emerged in China lately. Hangzhou-based AI chip maker *Canaan*, for example, raised a RMB300 million (US$43 million) series A round last month from a number of investors including Chinese hotel operator Jin Jiang International Group Co., Ltd.

Westwell currently has a team of 40 AI engineers from Imperial College London, University of Oxford, and University of California, Berkeley. It plans to use the latest proceeds to invest in research and development.

https://www.chinamoneynetwork.com/2...a-round-in-chinese-ai-chip-maker-westwell-lab

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qwerrty

*China DRAM startup to enter 19nm chip production in February 2018*

Josephine Lien, Taipei; Jessie Shen, DIGITIMES [Thursday 29 June 2017]

*Hefei Rui-Li* (transliterated from Chinese) Integrated Circuit will start making DRAM chips using 19nm process technology around the end of February 2018, according to industry sources.

Formerly named Hefei Chang Xin, Rui-Li IC will start installing equipment at its new 12-inch fab at the end of 2017 which is ahead of schedule, said the sources. Rui-Li has started negotiating with silicon wafer providers to ensure a sufficient supply.

Rui-Li's 12-inch fab will directly enter the manufacture of 19nm DRAM chips, the sources indicated. Rui-Li will start making the first batch of its DRAM products built using the node technology at the end of February 2018, the sources said.

In addition, speculation has circulated recently in China's memory industry that Yangtze River Storage Technology (YMTC) acting chairman Charles Kau has been in touch Yukio Sakamoto, the former president of Elpida Memory.

Kau was quoted in previous reports saying YMTC is considering developing its own DRAM manufacturing technology, and may enter 18/20nm production. *YMTC has a more clear goal for its NAND flash business with plans to offer samples of 32-layer 3D NAND products at the end of 2017 and enter mass production of 64-layer NAND chips in 2019.*



Code:


http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20170629PD218.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*SMIC mass producing 28nm HKMG chips*

ean Chu, Taipei; Jessie Shen, DIGITIMES [Monday 26 June 2017]

Semiconductor Manufacturing International's (SMIC) 28nm HKMG process has entered its mass production stage, according to company CEO Haijun Zhao. *SMIC will move forward making chips using a newer 14nm process in 2018*, said Zhao.

*SMIC, along with other China-based IC foundries, are looking to start volume production of 14/16nm chips in 2018*, Zhao indicated.

Zhao identified 28nm as a long-lived node which will be available through 2025. The next long-live nodes could be 10nm or *7nm*, while 14/16nm are relatively short-lived nodes, Zhao said.

SMIC is aiming to become a global top-3 pure-play foundry chipmaker, but the company still needs to more than double its sales scale in order to reach the goal, Zhao noted. Annual sales will have to be at least US$6 billion for SMIC to be among the top three, Zhao said.

In addition, Zhao suggested that the IC industry development will go in three directions: IC dies shrinking in size; a variety of chip types that don't require die shrinking due to diverse demand; and the importance of SiP (system-in-package) packaging.

Zhao also commented that 18-inch wafers are unlikely to replace 12-inch as the mainstream until five years later.


*China Big Fund commits investment of CNY85 billion*

Jean Chu, Shanghai; Jessie Shen, DIGITIMES [Tuesday 27 June 2017]

China's National Semiconductor Industry Investment Fund (known as the Big Fund) has committed to invest CNY85 billion (US$12.4 billion) into the local IC industry, mainly the manufacturing sector, according to Ding Wenwu, president of the fund.

As of the end of April 2017, the Big Fund made investments in a total of 37 enterprises, said Ding. Of the committed investments, CNY62.8 billion has been spent accounting for 45.5% of the fund's fund raising scale, Ding indicated.

Investments in the *IC manufacturing sector* account for 67% of the Big Fund's total committed investments in China's local IC industry, Ding disclosed. The fund has given its financial support to companies including *Semiconductor Manufacturing International (SMIC)*, *Yangtze River Storage Technology* and *Huahong Grace Semiconductor Manufacturing*, which are able to greatly enhance their advanced manufacturing capacity and speed up volume production for storage chips, Ding said.

In the *IC design sector*, the Big Fund has increased its investments in the local major firms engaged in the development of CPU, *FPGA* and other high-end chips, Ding noted. Investments in the IC design sector account for 17% of the fund's total committed investments in China's IC industry, Ding said.

As for the *packaging segment*, the Big Fund supports mainly the local major players including *Jiangsu Changjing Electronics Technology* (JCET) and *Tongfu Microelectronics*, which will use the funds to improve their advanced packaging capabilities, Ding indicated. Investments in the sector account for 8% of the fund's total committed investments in the overall IC industry.

*The Big Fund has made relatively small investments in China's local equipment and materials sector, Ding said. Nevertheless, the fund is keeping an eye on the sector development.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

No way, Supa Powa is the best in this sector according to some PDFers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*Imec looking to deepen partnerships with China-based chipmakers*

Jean Chu, Shanghai; Jessie Shen, DIGITIMES [Wednesday 28 June 2017]

China has the possibility to become a world-class semiconductor industry if local players make good use of resources domestically and internationally, according to *Huiwen Ding, head of Imec China*.

With the China government financing its local IC industry sectors, China-based chipmakers are able to utilize the support to enhance their production capability and business scale, said Ding. Nevertheless, China-based chipmakers will have to rely on international resources for their technology capabilities, Ding indicated.

Making good use of resources available from international research institutions, like imec, will help China-based chip firms avoid unnecessary investments or R&D, and seize new business opportunities, Ding noted. China-based chipmakers can implement R&D based on imec's available resources to develop their own technologies, Ding said.

*Imec is engaged in R&D of 7nm and 5nm process development tools, and is about to complete the development of 7nm process development tools, according to Ding. The nano electronics research center has also started R&D of 3nm and 2nm process development tools.*

Imec with its partners have carried out 10nm, 14nm, 20nm, 28nm and more mature process platforms for logic IC manufacturing, Ding indicated. Imec has built an innovation ecosystem that has draw participation of the world's leading chipmakers including Intel, Samsung, TSMC, HiSilicon, Qualcomm and ARM, as well as equipment and materials suppliers.

Eyeing the industry growth potential, imec is looking to partner with more China-based chipmakers and deepen its partnerships locally in China, Ding said.

In addition, Ding commented that Moore's Law will continue to prevail with new technology breakthroughs. The emergence of 3D FinFETs, for example, has kept Moore's Law relevant enabling chipmakers to push into sub-10nm processes, Ding said. New technologies, such as using silicon germanium (SiGe) as a channel material, or lateral nanowire transistors (LNW), will become practical in 2020 to further extend Moore's Law, Ding identified.

Imec is also looking into neural network computing and quantum computing that could replace traditional transistors, according to Ding.

The chip market growth is driven by more and broader end-market applications, Ding indicated. Applications such as IoT, mobile communications and cloud computing have their diverse demand for chips, Ding said. IoT connected devices require low-power chips, while chips for cloud computing applications have to satisfy high-performance needs and come with a power dissipation of 100W or more.






Huiwen Ding, head of Imec China
Photo: Jean Chu, Digitimes, June 2017

http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20170628PD211.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China's Leading Silicon Photonics Platform Developed by IMECAS*
Jul 07, 2017

Recently, the Integrated Circuit Advanced Process Center of Institute of Microelectronics of Chinese Academy of Sciences (IMECAS) released silicon photonics platform based on 8-inch Complementary Metal Oxide Semiconductor (CMOS) process line, which marks a significant increase in R & D capability in the field of silicon photonics in China.

Silicon photonics technology is a new technology developed under the trend of integration of microelectronics and optoelectronics in the post Moore Era. It utilizes mature CMOS technology and platform, and develops optoelectronic devices and chips based on silicon-based materials.

Silicon photonics not only has the urgent application demand in the field of optical communication and optical interconnection, but also is the potential technology to realize the optical interconnection and optical computer in the future. For a long time, China lacks perfect silicon photonic technology platform, which restricts the development of silicon photonics technology to a great extent.

Since 2015, IMECAS has begun to develop silicon photonics process technology based on the 8-inch CMOS process line. The Institute has developed a complete set of silicon photonic process modules. A series of silicon photonic devices including single-mode waveguide, Y branch, optical cross device, coupled grating, tunable attenuator, germanium detector and modulator have been successfully demonstrated.

The Process Design Kit (PDK) based on the platform has been released. The Institute is providing the service of Multi Project Wafer (MPW) process for domestic customers.

This silicon photonics platform is the first platform which provides a complete process of silicon photonic chip in China.






Figure 1: Waveguide (Image by IMECAS)





Figure 2: Y Branch (Image by IMECAS)​

China's Leading Silicon Photonics Platform Developed by IMECAS---Chinese Academy of Sciences

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

* China Exclusive: Carbon-based transistors look to boost China's chip industry *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-07-11 12:58:53_|_Editor: Liangyu_





BEIJING, July 11 (Xinhua) -- At a time when modern life is increasingly dependent on electronic devices, their key parts, chips, are nearing their performance limit.

It is widely agreed that one option to tackle the problem is to replace silicon with carbon nanotubes to make transistors in chips. A group of Chinese researchers has made a breakthrough in the field, offering hope for China's chip industry.

In January, a study led by Peng Lianmao, a professor with Peking University, was published in Science Magazine -- researchers in Peng's team successfully developed high-performance carbon nanotube transistors proven to be able to perform better than silicon-based semiconductor transistors at the same scale.

For a long time, the semiconductor industry has been dependent on Moore's Law to improve performance, which states that the number of transistors per square inch on a microchip doubles every year.

Many believe that Moore's Law will break down by 2020 when there will be no room for transistor numbers to further increase.

Besides Peng's team, researchers at IBM company and Stanford University have also been developing carbon nanotube transistors.

"Carbon nanotube-based devices can operate much faster at a much lower voltage compared with the traditional silicon-based ones," Peng said.

He said that low power consumption means smart phones in the future made with carbon-based chips could have a much longer battery life, and their front cameras may have the same pixel as the back cameras.

What's more, carbon nanotube transistors can be used to produce flexible and sensitive tiny medical sensors to test data such as blood pressure, heart beat and blood sugar in humans, due to the high flexibility and sensitivity of carbon materials.

Peng believes that the technological breakthrough may be able to lead the way for China's semiconductor industry to surge ahead.

Although China is the top semiconductor consumer in the world, over 70 percent of its chips depend on imports. The Chinese mainland spent 230.7 billion U.S. dollars importing chips in 2015, which is 1.7 times that spent on crude oil.

As Moore's Law is nearing its end, there is a big chance for China to lead the world in future semiconductor industry with research on carbon nanotube transistors, according to Peng.

"However, it is not easy for any scientific outcomes to be industrialized, as there is always a huge gap between the laboratory and factory," Peng said.

Besides scientific devotion, government support and company cooperation are indispensable.

In June 2014, China published a development outline for the integrate circuit industry in which the industry was defined as a strategic, basic and pilot industry, key to economic and social development and national security.

In September 2014, a national foundation for the integrate circuit industry was launched with a first issuing of 120 billion yuan (17.6 billion U.S. dollars).

The country's "Made in China 2025" plan vows that China's self-sufficiency in chips will reach 40 percent in 2020, and 50 percent in 2025.

"Compared with fancy scientific applications, it is more important to invest in basic scientific fields such as the chips, since it plays an essential role for the development of a country's scientific competence," Peng said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*China Tunes Neural Networks for Custom Supercomputer Chip*

July 11, 2017 Nicole Hemsoth






Supercomputing centers around the world are preparing their next generation architectural approaches for the insertion of *AI* into scientific workflows. For some, this means retooling around an existing architecture to make capability of double-duty for both HPC and AI.

*Teams in China working on the top performing supercomputer in the world, the Sunway TaihuLight machine with its custom processor, have shown that their optimizations for theSW26010 architecture on deep learning models have yielded a 1.91-9.75X speedup over a GPU accelerated model using the Nvidia Tesla K40m in a test convolutional neural network run with over 100 parameter configurations.*

Efforts on this system show that high performance deep learning is possible at scale on a CPU-only architecture. The Sunway TaihuLight machine is based on the 260-core Sunway SW26010, which we detailed here from both a chip and systems perspective. The convolutional neural network work was bundled together as swDNN, a library for accelerating deep learning on the TaihuLight supercomputer

According to Dr. Haohuan Fu, one of the leads behind the swDNN framework for the Sunway architecture (and associate director at the National Supercomputing Center in Wuxi, where TaihuLight is located), the processor has a number of unique features that couple potentially help the training process of deep neural networks. These include “the on-chip fusion of both management cores and computing core clusters, the support of a user-controlled fast buffer for the 256 computing cores, hardware-supported scheme for register communication across different cores, as well as the unified memory space shared by the four core groups, each with 65 cores.”





Despite some of the features that make the SW26010 a good fit for neural networks, there were some limitations teams had to work around, the most prominent of which was memory bandwidth limitations—something that is a problem on all processors and accelerators tackling neural network training in particular. “The DDR3 memory interface provides a peak bandwidth of 36GB/s for each compute group (64 of the compute elements) for a total bandwidth of 144 GB/s per processor. The Nvidia K80 GPU, with a similar double-precision performance of 2.91 teraflops, provides aggregate memory bandwidth of 480 GB/s…Therefore, while CNNs are considered a compute-intensive kernel care had to be taken with the memory access scheme to alleviate the memory bandwidth constraints.” Further, since the processor does not have a shared buffer for frequent data communications as are needed in CNNs, the team had to rely on a fine-grained data sharing scheme based on row and column communication buses in the CPU mesh.

“The optimized swDNN framework, at current stage, can provide a double-precision performance of over 1.6 teraflops for the convolution kernels, achieving over 50% of the theoretical peak. The significant performance improvements achieved from a careful utilization of the SW26010s architectural features and a systematic optimization process demonstrate that these unique features and corresponding optimization schemes are potential candidates to be included in future DNN architectures as well as DNN-specific compilation tools.”

According to Fu, “By performing a systematic optimization that explores major factors of deep learning, including the organization of convolution loops, blocking techniques, register data communication schemes, as well as reordering strategies for the two pipelines of instructions, the SW26010 processor on the Sunway TaihuLight supercomputer has managed to achieve a double-precision performance of over 1.6 teraflops for the convolution kernel, achieving 54% of the theoretical peak.”





To further get around the memory bandwidth limitations, the team created a three-pronged approach to memory for its manycore architecture. Depending on what is required, the CPE (compute elements) mesh can access the data items either directly from global memory or from the three-level memory hierarchy (register, local data memory and larger, slower memory).

Part of the long-term plan for the Sunway TaihuLight supercomputer is to continue work on scaling traditional HPC applications to exascale, but also to continue neural network efforts in a companion direction. Fu says that TaihuLight teams are continuing the development of swDNN and are also collaborating with face++ for facial recognition applications on the supercomputer in addition to work with Sogou for voice and speech recognition. Most interesting (and vague) was the passing mention of a potential custom chip for deep learning, although he was non-committal.

The team has created a customized register communication scheme that targets maximizing data reuse in the convolution kernels, which reduces the memory bandwidth requirements by almost an order of magnitude, they report inthe full paper (IEEE subscription required). “A careful design of the most suitable pipelining of instructions was also built that reduces the idling time of the computation units by maximizing the overlap of memory operation and computation instructions, thus maximizing the overall training performance on the SW26010.”





Double precision performance results for different convolution kernels compared with the Nvidia Tesla K40 using the cuDNNv5 libraries.

To be fair, the Tesla K40 is not much of a comparison point to newer architectures, including Nvidia’s Pascal GPUs. Nonetheless, the Sunway architecture could show comparable performance with GPUs for convolutional neural networks—paving the way for more discussion about the centrality of GPUs in current deep learning systems if CPUs can be rerouted to do similar work for a lower price point.

The emphasis on double-precision floating point is also of interest since the trend in training and certainly inference is to push lower while balancing accuracy requirements. Also left unanswered is how convolutional neural network training might scale across the many nodes available—in short, is the test size indicative of the scalability limits before the communication bottleneck becomes too severe to make this efficient. However, armed with these software libraries and the need to keep pushing deep learning into the HPC stack, it is not absurd to think Sunway might build their own custom deep learning chip, especially if the need arises elsewhere in China—which we suspect it will.

More on the deep learning library for the Sunway machine can be found at GitHub.

https://www.nextplatform.com/2017/07/11/china-tunes-neural-networks-custom-supercomputer-chip/

@Bussard Ramjet

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese mainland moving up in global semiconductor sector*

By Ning Nanshan Source:Global Times Published: 2017/9/28 

*Mainland moving up in global semiconductor sector*







In terms of the semiconductor industry, the US is super-strong, South Korea has advantages in storage and Europe has three first-class semiconductor companies - NXP, Infineon and STMicroelectronics. NXP is now in talks with Qualcomm, and if these are successful, there may soon be only two big semiconductor companies in Europe.

Japan has three first-class semiconductor companies: Renesas Electronics, Sony's CMOS chips and Toshiba Semiconductor. Sony's CMOS chips are doing well. They have a large market share and bring a lot of profits for the company. But Toshiba has long been struggling and is looking for a buyer for its semiconductor business.

*Taiwan used to be a strong player in the sector but is now facing difficulties. The Taiwan Semiconductor Association estimated that compared to 2016, the overall output value of Taiwan's semiconductor industry in 2017 will grow by only 1 percent,* while the output value of the global semiconductor market in 2017 is expected to grow by 9.8 percent compared to 2016. 

In terms of output value from the semiconductor industry, the sector in Taiwan earned NT$114.4 billion ($3.8 billion) in the first half of 2017, compared to an equivalent of about NT$990 billion for the Chinese mainland. The overall development speed of the Chinese mainland in terms of the semiconductor industry has been significantly faster than in Taiwan recently.

*According to statistics from the China Semiconductor Industry Association, China's IC (integrated circuit) industry sales in January to June 2017 increased by 19.1 percent. What about Taiwan? In the second quarter of 2017, there was a 4.8 percent decline.*

Design, manufacturing, packaging and testing are the four major parts of the semiconductor business.* As for design, packaging and testing, the Chinese mainland has caught up with Taiwan, so Taiwan's only advantage is in manufacturing*. Taiwan's GDP in 2016 was about $560 billion, and semiconductor giant TSMC contributed $10 billion in net profit to that figure. In addition, TSMC also provides tens of thousands of jobs and a large amount of tax revenue.

It is no exaggeration to say that the semiconductor manufacturing industry is the cornerstone of Taiwan's economy. Taiwan has three semiconductor companies in the global top 20. Two are engaged mainly in manufacturing (TSMC and UMC), and the other specializes in design (MediaTek).

The output value of IC design in Taiwan in the first half of 2017 was NT$20.94 billion, while in the Chinese mainland it was the equivalent of NT$373.5 billion, indicating that Taiwan has been surpassed in the IC design industry.

*Having been behind Taiwan to now surpassing it, the Chinese mainland is now chasing Japan, South Korea and Europe.* In the first half of 2017, China's chip design industry grew by 21.1 percent, with sales of 83.01 billion yuan ($12.5 billion), continuing to maintain the world's fastest growth rate in the sector. 

In the area of State-owned enterprises, there are numerous companies, such as Datang Microelectronics and Welltec, that have the ability to ensure national security. For instance, on September 16, 2017, Welltec released the Beidou navigation positioning chip, which will inspire growth of a new industry in the future.

However, in Europe, Japan and Taiwan, the situation is less promising and Taiwan is facing the biggest challenge. Europe and Japan have booming automotive and electronics industries to compensate for the decline in consumer electronics, but Taiwan is not as lucky. 

*As the market share of Chinese mainland self-produced chips keeps growing, and as Taiwan has no other industry of comparable strength to support its economy, it may have to seek greater cooperation with the mainland to make ends meet.*

_The author is a Shenzhen-based economics commentator. bizopinion@globaltimes.com.cn_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Menthol

Several years ago Taiwan is a much bigger country than the tiny China who is poor and backwards.

But today, Taiwan is like a little dusk, that is going to be blown away by the wind.

10 years ago that feel like just yesterday, a news about China - Taiwan relationship is like a big political thru, that bring tears to many people.

But now.... I almost forget that Taiwan is still exist, if not this article.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Menthol said:


> Several years ago Taiwan is a much bigger country than the tiny China who is poor and backwards.
> 
> But today, Taiwan is like a little dusk, that is going to be blown away by the wind.
> 
> 10 years ago that feel like just yesterday, a news about China - Taiwan relationship is like a big political thru, that bring tears to many people.
> 
> But now.... I almost forget that Taiwan is still exist, if not this article.



I still hope, and is also observing that, the squeezing of Taiwan's semiconductor industry will bring Mainland and Taiwan closer into cooperation. 

In the end, we are the same people with deep historical, cultural and socio-economic ties. 

What I care about is CHINA, per se, and I see Mainland and Taiwan as two political expressions of it. Although I live in Taiwan, I see the bright future of Greater China as a unified entity. 

So, coming back to semiconductors, it does indeed mean a lot for Taiwan. If economy really goes bad due to market lose, then, this is bad news for the present leadership, which would be another good outcome for the upcoming election if DPP lost it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Menthol

TaiShang said:


> I still hope, and is also observing that, the squeezing of Taiwan's semiconductor industry will bring Mainland and Taiwan closer into cooperation.
> 
> In the end, we are the same people with deep historical, cultural and socio-economic ties.
> 
> What I care about is CHINA, per se, and I see Mainland and Taiwan as two political expressions of it. Although I live in Taiwan, I see the bright future of Greater China as a unified entity.
> 
> So, coming back to semiconductors, it does indeed mean a lot for Taiwan. If economy really goes bad due to market lose, then, this is bad news for the present leadership, which would be another good outcome for the upcoming election if DPP lost it.



I think Taiwan and China need an economy integration. F*ck the politics and governments! 

It's a big dilemma for Taiwan... In the near future China is not just world biggest economy, but also many of the technological breakthrough will be discovered there too.

Like Taiwan learned and developed IT industry from USA, the same thing will be happened toward China in the near future, whatever they are quantum computer, ai, robotics, etc. 

But the politics keep Taiwan away from China. The most frustrating is... Taiwan and China is closer than brother, it's basically one people one country. But the current politics makes it's like a very distance, even more than enemy. 

Taiwan is so stupid, being toyed by USA using DPP, for the USA own interests, sacrificed Taiwan future.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qwerrty

huawei new ai chip core is made by cambricon 


----

*China startup Cambricon reveals ambitious AI chip shipment plan*
Jean Chu, Taipei; Willis Ke, DIGITIMES
China-based AI (artificial intelligence) chip startup Cambricon Technologies expects to roll out hundreds of millions of AI SoCs needed for smart terminal devices and servers in the next three years, the firm's CEO Chen Tianshi has said.

Chen made the remarks while talking the press on the side line of the 2017 Global Artificial Intelligence Innovation Summit held August 30 in Shanghai. He said while the Moore's Law has been the engine driving the development of AI over the past decade, such an engine will slow down in the next decade, when dedicated deep-learning processors are badly needed to support massive AI applications in cloud services and terminal devices*. *

Chen said that supported by the Chinese Academy of Science, Cambricon has launched the world's first IP instruction set for smart processor, and will move to expand its technical licensing to more enterprises engaged in AI applications, so as to help more AI businesses sharpen their smart processing capabilities and jointly build up an AI ecosystem. In this regard, *Huawei's HiSilicon Kirin 970 chipset, to be rolled out in September, is to carry the IP instruction set for Cambricon-1A chip instruction set, the first chip dedicated to high-performance neural network applications.*

In the field of smart cloud services, Chen also revealed that Cambricon is cooperating with Dawning Information Industry, a Beijing-based company engaged in high-performance computing, cloud computing, and servers on the application of the firm's dedicated AI chips and acceleration cards, adding that Sense Time and iFLYTEK, leading AI enterprises in China, are also among Cambricon's potential customers.

Chen said that as Intel's X86 instruction set architecture played a dominant role in the past PC era, Cambricon will endeavor to lead the market for AI instruction set architecture for smart terminal devices. It is now an era featuring massive explosion of smart technologies, leading to the development of multiple algorithms for different deep learning levels to support different applications of AI technologies.

http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20170831PD206.html
Cambricon Raises US$100 Million In Series A Funding Read more from Asian Scientist Magazine at: https://www.asianscientist.com/2017/08/tech/cambricon-series-a-funding-unicorn/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahtan_china

Menthol said:


> I think Taiwan and China need an economy integration. F*ck the politics and governments!
> 
> It's a big dilemma for Taiwan... In the near future China is not just world biggest economy, but also many of the technological breakthrough will be discovered there too.
> 
> Like Taiwan learned and developed IT industry from USA, the same thing will be happened toward China in the near future, whatever they are quantum computer, ai, robotics, etc.
> 
> But the politics keep Taiwan away from China. The most frustrating is... Taiwan and China is closer than brother, it's basically one people one country. But the current politics makes it's like a very distance, even more than enemy.
> 
> Taiwan is so stupid, being toyed by USA using DPP, for the USA own interests, sacrificed Taiwan future.


No way. USA is master and Taiwan is slave.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

qwerrty said:


> huawei new ai chip core is made by cambricon
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> *China startup Cambricon reveals ambitious AI chip shipment plan*
> Jean Chu, Taipei; Willis Ke, DIGITIMES
> China-based AI (artificial intelligence) chip startup Cambricon Technologies expects to roll out hundreds of millions of AI SoCs needed for smart terminal devices and servers in the next three years, the firm's CEO Chen Tianshi has said.
> 
> Chen made the remarks while talking the press on the side line of the 2017 Global Artificial Intelligence Innovation Summit held August 30 in Shanghai. He said while the Moore's Law has been the engine driving the development of AI over the past decade, such an engine will slow down in the next decade, when dedicated deep-learning processors are badly needed to support massive AI applications in cloud services and terminal devices*. *
> 
> Chen said that supported by the Chinese Academy of Science, Cambricon has launched the world's first IP instruction set for smart processor, and will move to expand its technical licensing to more enterprises engaged in AI applications, so as to help more AI businesses sharpen their smart processing capabilities and jointly build up an AI ecosystem. In this regard, *Huawei's HiSilicon Kirin 970 chipset, to be rolled out in September, is to carry the IP instruction set for Cambricon-1A chip instruction set, the first chip dedicated to high-performance neural network applications.*
> 
> In the field of smart cloud services, Chen also revealed that Cambricon is cooperating with Dawning Information Industry, a Beijing-based company engaged in high-performance computing, cloud computing, and servers on the application of the firm's dedicated AI chips and acceleration cards, adding that Sense Time and iFLYTEK, leading AI enterprises in China, are also among Cambricon's potential customers.
> 
> Chen said that as Intel's X86 instruction set architecture played a dominant role in the past PC era, Cambricon will endeavor to lead the market for AI instruction set architecture for smart terminal devices. It is now an era featuring massive explosion of smart technologies, leading to the development of multiple algorithms for different deep learning levels to support different applications of AI technologies.
> 
> http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20170831PD206.html
> Cambricon Raises US$100 Million In Series A Funding Read more from Asian Scientist Magazine at: https://www.asianscientist.com/2017/08/tech/cambricon-series-a-funding-unicorn/



Great news. I think AI chips is the way for China to ensure leadership in next generation chips. 

A similar development with e-vehicles, in which China is now building up a global leading status.

Traditional industries are hard to crack in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

TaiShang said:


> Great news. I think AI chips is the way for China to ensure leadership in next generation chips.
> 
> A similar development with e-vehicles, in which China is now building up a global leading status.
> 
> Traditional industries are hard to crack in.



next generation ai chip is neuromorphic designed like your brain. zhejiang uni already made one prototype in 2015 called darwin chip. chinese startup westwell lab is currently designing a more powerful one for commercial use.

current generation chinese ai chip companies that i know of 

cambricon
horizon robotics
chipIntelli
intellifusion
novunind
vimicro
baidu XPU (FPGA)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

China has started the march towards 7nm process node with the installation of ASML EUV lithography set for 2019:

http://www.sohu.com/a/195692956_609521

@Bussard Ramjet India?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

Thursday, October 19, 2017, 11:05
*Homegrown chips power domestic smartphone sector*
By Ma Si




Workers on a production line of chip and main board products at a FiberHome Technologies Group factory in Wuhan, capital of Central China's Hubei province. (PROVIDED TO CHINA DAILY)

A nanosecond is a long time in the semiconductor sector while three years is an eternity.

Back in 2013, Chinese smartphone chipmakers had a mountain to climb against global rivals such as Qualcomm Inc in the United States.

They barely even had a presence in the low-end segment of the market.

But all that changed after the government rolled out new policies and domestic players broke through technological barriers.

"Three years ago, we relied chiefly on a price war to crack the market," said Li Liyou, CEO of Spreadtrum Communications Inc, one of the largest chipmakers on the Chinese mainland.

"But as more resources were poured into research and development, we saw a fundamental change," Li added.

Plans to upgrade the homegrown chip industry are in line with the central leadership's call to turn China into a manufacturer of quality.

"We will move Chinese industries up to the medium-high end of the global value chain, and foster a number of world-class advanced manufacturing clusters," Party General Secretary Xi Jinping said at the opening of the 19th National Congress of the Communist Party of China in Beijing on Wednesday.

Data from research agency IC Insights revealed that 11 Chinese companies were on the global top 50 list for integrated circuit designers in 2016. Only one domestic business was on it in 2009.

Spreadtrum Communications Inc is a classic example of what is happening inside the industry. It produced more than 600 million smartphone chips last year, accounting for over 25 percent of the world's total shipments.

Huawei Technologies Co Ltd, the world's third largest smartphone manufacturer, is also making inroads with its in-house Kirin chips.

In 2014, China's largest telecom equipment maker was struggling to upgrade its semiconductor division, despite putting together a program a decade earlier.




But now most of its smartphones, including high-end models, are powered by Kirin chips. Last month, the Shenzhen-based business unveiled its first artificial intelligence chip, Kirin 970, with superfast computing and strong image-recognition capabilities.

It powers Huawei's new Mate 10 smartphone, which was launched on Monday to compete with Apple Inc's 10th-anniversary iPhone.

"AI can enable real-time language translation, heed voice commands, or take advantage of augmented reality, which overlays text, sounds, graphics and video on real-world images," said Yu Chengdong, CEO of Huawei Consumer Business Group.

Figures released from the China Semiconductor Industry Association showed that the domestic chip sector reported sales of 434 billion yuan ($65 billion) last year, an increase of 20 percent compared to 2015.

Xiang Ligang, a telecom expert and CEO of industry website Cctime, pointed out that Chinese companies are now benefiting from the government's policy to cultivate a domestic chip industry.

The program was put in place amid concerns that a heavy reliance on foreign technology would affect national security.

There were also other reasons, such as the fact that China was spending more on overseas chips than crude oil imports.

In 2014, Beijing set up China's Integrated Circuit Industry Investment Fund to support the sector and spur private financing.

One of the biggest beneficiaries was Tsinghua Unigroup, the parent company of Spreadtrum.

Earlier this year, it signed financing deals worth 150 billion yuan to carry on R&D into new homegrown chips.

This will give the State-owned technology group enough cash to fulfill its grand ambitions in the semiconductor sector, and join the ranks of global giants, such as Intel Corp, Qualcomm and Samsung Electronics Co.

Among the investors are China Development Bank and China's Integrated Circuit Industry Investment Fund.

"The next several years are key ... there is an enormous market out there," said Zhao Weiguo, chairman of Tsinghua Unigroup.

To illustrate that, Tsinghua Unigroup is now working on a $30 billion domestic memorychip production complex in Nanjing, Jiangsu province.

It will become China's largest plant when completed.

Private companies, such as Xiaomi, are also making major strides. The smartphone manufacturer unveiled its first in-house chipset in March.

Named Surge S1, the chip combines four powerful and efficient cores, which can help strike a balance between performance and power efficiency.

"Chip technology is the crown in the smartphone sector, but it is highly cash intensive," said Lei Jun, founder and CEO of Xiaomi.

"If we want to challenge the world's top three players, we need to devote our long-term efforts into the research and development of chips," Lei added.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

24 October 2017
*Chinese LED chip suppliers to comprise 54% of global production capacity in 2017*

Total global LED chip production capacity has entered a new peak expansionary phase in 2017, according to the latest LED market supply and demand analysis by LEDinside (a division of TrendForce). This recent surge of capacity expansion has been a response to the rising demand from Chinese LED package suppliers that began raising their production capacities earlier in 2016.

With Chinese LED chip suppliers recommencing their capacity building activities, LEDinside estimates that the number of metal-organic chemical vapor deposition (MOCVD) chambers (based on the standard K465i design) installed worldwide in 2017 will be 401, representing the largest chip capacity increase since 2011.

“At the start of 2017, major Chinese LED chip makers including San’an Optoelectronics, HC SemiTek and Aucksun revealed that during the year they will be carrying out major capacity expansion plans,” says LEDinside research director Roger Chu. “The new processing operations set up by the domestic chip makers will push China’s representation in the global MOCVD capacity to 54%,” he estimates.




This wave of capacity building for LED chips in China has been to meet the growing demand from the LED package suppliers downstream, Chu adds. Furthermore, domestic package suppliers in recent years have been relocating their operations to second-tier cities due to the rising costs of labor and land in the traditional industry clusters of Guangdong Province and the Pearl River Delta. Local governments in the smaller cities have offered various incentives to get LED companies to build factories in their domains. Consequently, China’s LED industry in 2017 saw another capacity growth spurt comparable to the one during the 2010-2011 period.

There have also been changes in China’s subsidy policy, LEDinside notes. In the past, small- or mid-size domestic LED companies were in a rush to build chip fabrication plants because local governments’ subsidies mainly targeted the upstream of the supply chain. In contrast, the latest round of subsidies targets the LED package industry and its related businesses. China this time wants to generate demand for the upstream by helping the downstream in opening up market channels. Hence, major domestic package suppliers this year have also been expanding their capacities together with the first-tier domestic chip makers.

The rapid and subsidized capacity expansions that is taking place in China is now heavily squeezing the profit margins of long-established LED companies on the global market, LEDinside believes. These international majors in turn have scaled down their own manufacturing or increased the proportion of outsourcing. Either way, Chinese LED companies will benefit and become even larger, concludes LEDinside. 



Chinese LED chip suppliers to comprise 54% of global production capacity in 2017 | Semiconductor Today

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

*BOE posts 231% surge in Q3 net profit*

2017-10-26 10:17

Shanghai Daily _Editor: Huang Mingrui_

BOE Technology Group, the Chinese mainland's biggest LCD panel maker, surged by nearly the 10 percent daily cap yesterday after posting a 231 percent jump year on year in third-quarter net profit.

Its net profit was 2.17 billion yuan ($329 million) in the third quarter while revenue grew 28 percent to 24.8 billion yuan, Shenzhen-listed BOE said in a statement.

BOE's revenue and net profit will continue to grow in 2017 as it expands production capacity in new facilities in Hefei and Chengdu, said Minsheng Securities.

The share price of BOE surged 9.6 percent to 5.72 yuan, compared with a 0.86 percent rise in the Shenzhen stock index.

LCD or liquid crystal display panel is an upstream and key component used in consumer electronics devices.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2017/10-26/278499.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*AMOLED Display Industry Expands As Chinese Firm BOE Rivals Samsung*

By Efe Udin -

October 26, 2017





Finally, it appears that Samsung Electronics is no longer alone in the global AMOLED screen manufacturing industry. Today, BOE announced that its factory in Chengdu is set for the mass production of the 6th generation flexible AMOLED screens. With this development, experts believe that the Chinese manufacturer will kick-start a new era in the global AMOLED display industry and give Samsung Electronics some competition.

BOE’s 6th generation flexible AMOLED production factory is China’s first fully flexible AMOLED production line, and it is also the world’s second mass production of the sixth generation flexible AMOLED display. AMOLED manufacturing uses the world’s most advanced evaporation process, as well as a flexible packaging technology, so as to achieve a bending/folding display screen. It should be noted that the production this AMOLED screen mainly focus on small and medium-sized smartphones, and mobile phone manufacturers who demand this display the most include, Huawei, OPPO, VIVO, Xiaomi, ZTE, Nubia, and others. Huawei is said to be BOE’s first customer.

For such achievements, BOE said that Chengdu 6th generation flexible AMOLED display production factory will produce screens that will significantly improve the performance of high-end smartphones. This development will initiate a good competition in the industry to meet the growing demand for small, medium size and high-performance display products. The Chinese OLED industry and the global flexible display industry is expected to experience a massive acceleration due to this development.

http://www.gizchina.com/2017/10/26/...y-expands-as-chinese-firm-boe-rivals-samsung/

@Bussard Ramjet

BOE’s 2nd 6th generation flexible AMOLED factory in Mianyang, Sichuan will enter mass production in 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Firms invest in 3rd-generation semiconductor*
Xinhua Finance in www.cnstock.com
2017-10-26 16:37





Chinese optoelectronics leader Sanan Optoelectronics Co., Ltd. (600703.SH) is accelerating investment in the third-generation semiconductor industry. This may foreshadow an explosive of the industry. At the recent 2017 China IC Industry Promotion Conference Summit Forum held in Kunshan, the development prospect of 5G and compound semiconductor attracted much attention.

An industry insider believe that with the arrival of the 5G era, the third-generation wide bandgap semiconductor materials, such as silicon carbide (SiC), gallium nitride (GaN), will see development opportunities. A number of listed companies, including Sanan Optoelectronics, Nationz Technologies Inc. (300077.SZ), Yangzhou Yangjie Electronic Technology Co., Ltd. (300373.SZ) and Sichuan Haite High-Tech Co., Ltd. (002023.SZ), have made layout in the sector. Global semiconductor leader Infineon expects that GaN will account for 75 percent of base station RF power device market.

*Third generation semiconductor emerges*

In the 5G era, a mobile phone may need 16 PA (power amplifier) chips and more base stations, large-scale antenna (Massive MIMO) and filters. This brings development opportunities for third-generation semiconductor. At the recent 2017 China IC Industry Promotion Conference Summit Forum, multiple participants highlighted the development prospect of 5G and compound semiconductor.

“RDA Microelectronics has accumulated much strength in the RF front-end market. Our operating revenue will once again rise back to 100 million US dollars this year, and is expected to continue to grow rapidly in 2018 and 2019,” said RDA Microelectronics assistant vice president Jia Bin. RDA Microelectronics is a major mobile phone communication chip producer. Its products include power amplifiers, converters and receivers.

The energy-saving effect of third-generation semiconductor is commendable. Suzhou Dynax Semiconductor Co., Ltd. vice president Pei Yi said that the efficiency of GaN power amplifier improves 10 percent from traditional LDMOS. This means that each base station can save 50 watts of electricity, and all base stations around the country can save 13 billion watts of watts each year. Therefore, GaN is the best choice for millimeter-wave micro base station power amplifiers.

A market research report from QYResearch shows that the size of the global RF front-end market was 12.5 billion US dollars in 2016, and is expected to reach 25.9 billion US dollars by 2022, with an annual compound growth rate of 12.9 percent.

*Multiple A-share companies made investment*

“In the third-generation semiconductor sector, Sanan Optoelectronics will make use of its fund to invest in RF, optical communications, filters and power electronics. It aims to build itself into the next-generation communication GaN device platform,” said Chen Wenxin, the company’s RF marketing director.

As an optoelectronics leader, Sanan Optoelectronics has made large investment in the third-generation semiconductor long. In June 2015, Sanan Optoelectronics introduced into China Integrated Circuit Industry Investment Fund, in order to further expand its IC business which focuses on the III-V compound semiconductor. Later, the company and Fujian Province jointly set up an IC industrial investment fund with a scale of 50 billion yuan (the first phase was7.51 billion yuan .

Sanan Optoelectronics disclosed in the semi-annual report that its subsidiary Xiamen Sanan Integrated Circuit Co., Ltd. has submitted samples to 47 companies, of which 11 chips are mass-produced in a small sale. The company also made investment in optical communication chips and filters. It is reported that Sanan Optoelectronics’ third-generation semiconductor business mainly focuses on mobile terminals. Its products are mass-produced in a small sale. The company can receive nearly 100 wafers order each month, which is expected to contribute to the company's earnings from 2018 to 2019.

In addition to Sanan Optoelectronics, many A-share listed companies, including Yangjie Electronic Technology, Haite High-Tech and Nationz Technologies, have involved in the third-generation semiconductor business.

Yangjie Electronic Technology said in the recent institutional research said its silicon carbide chip technology has reached the leading level in the country. As early as July 2015, Yangjie Electronic Technology raised no more than 1 billion yuan for the development, research and industrialization of SiC chips and device. The company said in its semi-annual report that it will continue to promote the development and the third generation semiconductor project, develop and improve production process 650V/1200V silicon carbide JBS product that can be compatible with the silicon wire.

Nationz Technologies has just begun to enter this area. The company said on August 15 disclosed that its wholly-owned subsidiary Shenzhen Qianhai Nationz Investment Management Co., Ltd. and the Qionglai People's Government, Chengdu signed an agreement on the investment of compound semiconductor eco-industrial park. The former will raise fund to build a compound semiconductor industry chain ecosystem in Qionglai City, with a total investment of no less than 8 billion yuan. The industrial park is expected to take shape in three years.

In addition, Haite High-Tech built a 6-inch second-generation/ third-generation semiconductor IC chip production line via its subsidiary Chengdu HiWafer Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Zhuzhou CRRC Times Electric Co., Ltd. (subsidiary of CRRC Corporation Limited) is high-power SiC device leader in China.

*(Translated by Coral Zhong)*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Rollout of homegrown FGPA chips breaks monopoly*

2017-10-31 14:01

Global Times _Editor: Li Yan_

China has become the second country in the world to design and mass-produce a field-programmable gate array (FPGA) integrated circuit, breaking the U.S. monopoly in the area, Shenzhen-based news site sznews.com reported on Monday.

An FPGA is an integrated circuit designed to be configured by a customer or a designer after manufacturing, and is widely used in sectors including automotive electronics, telecommunications, defense, and the aerospace industry.

After three years of efforts, Guangdong Gowin Semiconductor Corp, a company in South China's Guangdong Province, debuted its FPGA chips at an exhibition in Shanghai last week.

Before the entry of Gowin, there were only three U.S. firms that were capable of the research and development and mass production of the chip.

So far, Gowin has rolled out 11 kinds of FPGA chips and has independent intellectual property rights over its products, said the report.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2017/10-31/279091.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*Dawning Information Industry, Cambricon Technology Develop First AI Server With Cambrian Chips*

DOU SHICONG 

DATE: TUE, 10/31/2017 - 17:49 / KEYWORDS: DAWNING INFORMATION INDUSTRY, CAMBRICON, PHANERON, ARTIFICIAL INTELLIGENCESOURCE:YICAI




Dawning Information Industry, Cambricon Technology Develop First AI Serve With Cambrian Chips

(Yicai Global) Oct. 31 -- Tianjin-based supercomputer manufacturer Dawning Information Industry Co. [SHA:603019] and artificial intelligence chip startup Cambricon Technologies Corp. have developed the first AI server with Cambrian chips in the first scientific research achievement since the two firms began cooperating last year.

The server, Phaneron, got its name from the current geological eon, the Phanerozoic Eon, which started with the Cambrian Period, state-run Xinhua news agency reported today. Phaneron mainly promotes an online business environment, and its 20 AI modules can respond to requests in real time and make rapid judgments on data.

Cambricon’s AI chips perform better, use less power and take up less space than their traditional counterparts. The 2016 World Internet Conference ranked them as as one of the 15 leading scientific and technological achievements.

Dawning Information Industry will continue to work with Cambricon Technologies to develop more information infrastructures equipped with chips according users’ AI requirements for high-performance computers and cloud servers, Dawning Information Industry President Li Jun said.

Dawning Information Industry is an affiliate of the Chinese Academy of Sciences. It is the largest high-performance computer provider in Asia, and its Nebulae supercomputer became the third machine capable of computing hundreds of billions of times per second.

https://www.yicaiglobal.com/news/da...hnology-develop-first-ai-serve-cambrian-chips

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*China firms to invest CNY18 billion to develop 19nm DRAM technology*

Josephine Lien, Taipei; Willis Ke, DIGITIMES 

[Tuesday 31 October 2017]

China-based GigaDevice Semiconductor and Hefei RuiLi Integrated Circuit Manufacture (formerly Hefei ChangXin IC) will team up to develop 19nm DRAM process technology for the production of 12-inch wafers at a total investment of CNY18 billion (US$2.71 billion), a move widely seen to usher in a new stage of competition in China's DRAM market, according to industry sources.

The tie-up will enable the two firms to jointly compete against the other two major players in the China DRAM industry, Yangtze Memory Technology under Tsinghua Unigroup, and Fujian Jinhua Integrated Circuit affiliated with Taiwan-based United Microelectronics (UMC), to win the crowns in the fields of DRAM, NOR flash and 2D NAND in China.

The collaboration is based on a five-year cooperation agreement signed between Hefei Industry Investment Group (HIIG), which wholly owns Hefei Ruili IC, and Beijing-based GigaDevice, with the former to contribute 80% of the total investment of CNY18 billion and the latter 20%.

New force in China DRAM industry

Under the pact, GigaDevice will enjoy priority access to DRAM products jointly developed for sales to its customers at preferential prices. This, coupled with its existing NOR flash and 2D NAND product lines and the capacity support of Hefei Ruili's new 12-inch DRAM wafer plant, is likely to make GigaDevice a new force in China's memory industry.

In early 2017, Hefei Ruili IC announced an investment of US$7.2 billion to build a 12-inch wafer fab, with a maximum monthly production capacity set at 125,000 pieces. The company is scheduled to start equipment installation in the first quarter of 2018.

GigaDevice, founded in 2005, is now among the world's top-five suppliers of NOR flash products, together with Cypress, Micron, Micronix and Winbond, and it also supplies 38nm and 24nm SLC and MLC NAND products. In September 2017, GigaDevice obtained a significant financial support from China's National IC Industry Investment Fund (aka Big Fund), which is now the firm's second largest shareholder with an 11% stake.

Fierce competitions looming

The emerging GigaDevice-Hefei Ruili camp is likely to trigger fierce competitions in the China memory market. As Yangtze Memory Technology under Tsinghua Unigroup, which mainly focuses on the development of 3D NAND products, has also had the Big Fund as its major shareholder, whether both camps will vie for more financial resources from the fund remains to be observed, according to industry sources.

Meanwhile, GigaDevice and Hefei Ruili are scheduled to complete the development and trial run of the 19nm process technology with a yield rate of 90% by the end of 2018, with the timetable quite close to the similar DRAM deployment by the UMC-Jinhua camp. Accordingly, whichever of them takes the lead to kick off volume production of DRAM will firmly capture the title as the No. 1 DRAM supplier in China, the sources said.

http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20171031PD206.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

Feng Rao, Keyuan Ding, Yuxing Zhou, Yonghui Zheng, Mengjiao Xia, Shilong Lv, Zhitang Song, Songlin Feng, Ider Ronneberger, Riccardo Mazzarello, Wei Zhang and Evan Ma, *Reducing the stochasticity of crystal nucleation to enable sub-nanosecond memory writing*, _Science_ (2017), DOI: 10.1126/science.aao3212

*Abstract*
Operation speed is a key challenge in phase-change random-access memory (PCRAM) technology, especially for achieving subnanosecond high-speed cache-memory. Commercialized PCRAM products are limited by the tens of nanoseconds writing speed, originating from the stochastic crystal nucleation during the crystallization of amorphous Ge2Sb2Te5. Here, we demonstrate an alloying strategy to speed up the crystallization kinetics. The Sc0.2Sb2Te3 compound we designed allows a writing speed of only 700 picoseconds without preprogramming in a large conventional PCRAM device. This ultrafast crystallization stems from the reduced stochasticity of nucleation through geometrically matched and robust ScTe chemical bonds that stabilize crystal precursors in the amorphous state. Controlling nucleation through alloy design paves the way for the development of cache-type PCRAM technology to boost the working efficiency of computing systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Tanjiawan firm uplifts China's semiconductor industry*

updated : 2017-11-13

A significant breakthrough in the manufacture of wafers with low warp and dislocation density along with little defection or electric leakage has been made by Innoscience (Zhuhai) Technology Co Ltd.

The semiconductor company's 8-inch GaN-on-Si (gallium nitride-on-silicone) production line began operating on Nov 9. It took two years to establish the first complete and mass production line of the epitaxy and chips in the country.

In addition to breaking a technical bottleneck in the domestic semiconductor industry, the technology will boost development of upstream and downstream industries. It also will contribute to the rise of the country's semiconductor and advanced manufacturing sectors, the company says.

Innoscience (Zhuhai) Technology was created by Innoscience Group Inc and Zhuhai Hi-tech Capital in the Zhuhai National Hi-Tech Industrial Development Zone headquartered in Tangjiawan.

Costing 1.09 billion yuan ($164 million), the first phase was launched in December 2015. Given its technical strength, it is expected to become a world-leading wide-band gap semiconductor enterprise integrating research, development, epitaxial growth, chip manufacture, and testing.

Its 100V-650V GaN-on-Si power devices, the design and performance of which are among the most advanced in the world, will be widely used in the power electronics, new-energy, electric vehicle, information and communication, and intelligent industries. 

Innoscience will give full play to its technical advantages and bolster itself as a world-class semiconductor enterprise fueling China's innovation and development, said chairman Luo Weiwei.

Luo's remarks were supported by Eicke R Weber, academician of the German Academy of Engineering and Innoscience founder.





_Eicke Weber delivers a keynote speech_ [Photo by Kang Zhenhua / Zhuhai Daily]

Also at the inauguration ceremony were Xu Xiaotian, executive vice president cum secretary-general of the China Semiconductor Industry Association; Rudi Cartuyvels, vice president of the Interuniversity Microelectronics Centre; and Dr Felix J Grawert, president of Aixtron. These frontrunners in the industry spoke highly of the breakthrough made by the enterprise.

http://www.cityofzhuhai.com/2017-11/13/c_110215.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> Feng Rao, Keyuan Ding, Yuxing Zhou, Yonghui Zheng, Mengjiao Xia, Shilong Lv, Zhitang Song, Songlin Feng, Ider Ronneberger, Riccardo Mazzarello, Wei Zhang and Evan Ma, *Reducing the stochasticity of crystal nucleation to enable sub-nanosecond memory writing*, _Science_ (2017), DOI: 10.1126/science.aao3212
> 
> *Abstract*
> Operation speed is a key challenge in phase-change random-access memory (PCRAM) technology, especially for achieving subnanosecond high-speed cache-memory. Commercialized PCRAM products are limited by the tens of nanoseconds writing speed, originating from the stochastic crystal nucleation during the crystallization of amorphous Ge2Sb2Te5. Here, we demonstrate an alloying strategy to speed up the crystallization kinetics. The Sc0.2Sb2Te3 compound we designed allows a writing speed of only 700 picoseconds without preprogramming in a large conventional PCRAM device. This ultrafast crystallization stems from the reduced stochasticity of nucleation through geometrically matched and robust ScTe chemical bonds that stabilize crystal precursors in the amorphous state. Controlling nucleation through alloy design paves the way for the development of cache-type PCRAM technology to boost the working efficiency of computing systems.


*Phase-shifting computer memory could herald the next generation of RAM*

By Robert F. Service
Nov. 14, 2017 , 11:54 AM

Computer manufactures are always looking for the next best technology, and thanks to an impressive bit of materials science, a little-used form of random access memory (RAM) could soon be taking over the insides of your personal computer. That’s because materials scientists in China have recently found a way to speed up—by more than a factor of 10—so-called phase-change random access memory (PCRAM), which can hold onto information even when your computer’s power is off.

For decades, computers have been getting smaller, faster, and cheaper. But advances in memory technologies have slowed in recent years, prompting researchers to consider alternatives. Dreamed up in the 1960s, PCRAM has always been a promising candidate for RAM—the rewritable scratch pad that a computer’s central processor uses while making its calculations. But it was much slower than most common forms of RAM—including static RAM (SRAM) and dynamic RAM (DRAM)—which can hold information only temporarily.

To serve as computer memory, a gizmo must be able to faithfully record either a 0 or a 1. PCRAM does this by switching between two states (hence, the phase-change name): a regimented crystalline order that allows for the easy flow of electricity and a glasslike jumble of atoms that does just the opposite. PCRAM records one number when it’s in a high-conductance crystalline state and another when it’s in a low-conductance glass state. Sending a relatively large current through the material heats the bit and changes its state, writing or rewriting the data.

The problem has been that the most commonly used phase change material—an alloy of germanium, antimony, and tellurium known as GST—can be an uneven performer, sometimes switching from amorphous to crystalline in 10 nanoseconds, which is just as fast as the DRAM in today’s computers. At other times, it can take hundreds of nanoseconds to write data bits, which is too slow to be competitive. Now, however, Feng Rao, a materials scientist at the Chinese Academy of Sciences’s Shanghai Institute of Microsystem and Information Technology, and colleagues have found a way to write all PCRAM bits quickly, making it faster than most alternatives, including NAND flash—one of the other kinds of memory that’s able to store information absent a power supply.

Nearly a decade ago, researchers working on GST realized that even in its amorphous state, the phase-change material could harbor crystalline precursors, cubic arrangements of atoms that can act as nuclei for switching to a full-fledged crystal. So, Rao’s team carried out systematic computer calculations to see whether adding different metal atoms to the GST mix would help stabilize nuclei at the elevated temperatures that take place during the phase switching.

Those simulations, Rao says, revealed that “scandium is the key.” Adding the element creates strong bonds with neighboring antimony and tellurium atoms, forming cube-shaped nuclei that remain intact even when enough electricity is zapped through the material to raise its temperature to 600 K, which promotes a fast switch between the amorphous and crystalline phases. And when the researchers synthesized their new phase change material, they found that the nuclei consistently caused the material to switch between the two states in less than 1 nanosecond, they report this week in Science.

Hongsik Jeong, a PCRAM expert at Tsinghua University in Beijing, says the new speed boost is “almost the ideal value for storage class media applications.” In fact, even without the speed boost, PCRAM has just begun to be used in some data center servers. So, the souped-up version could soon expand its reach. However, Jeong adds, the faster PCRAM must still prove that it can be scaled up, withstand the high temperatures found in standard chip-manufacturing conditions, and still be able to rewrite bits of data many trillions of times to match DRAM’s performance. If PCRAM can pass those hurdles, the trend toward smaller, faster, cheaper computers will likely continue well into the future.

doi:10.1126/science.aar4935



Phase-shifting computer memory could herald the next generation of RAM | Science | AAAS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China gets big boost in semiconductor equipment localization*
Jean Chu, Taipei; Willis Ke, DIGITIMES [Friday 8 December 2017]

China has taken a big stride forward in the localization of semiconductor equipment needed to support domestic chip production, as some major equipment makers have achieved technological breakthroughs and successfully developed key equipment such as vertical oxidation furnaces and chemical-mechanical polishing equipment, according to industry sources.

The sources said that Beijing-based Naura Technology Group has recently installed a set of vertical oxidation furnace,THEORISO302, developed by its wholly-owned subsidiary North Microelectronics, at the 3D NAND flash chips production line of Yantze Memory Technologies (YMTC) under the Tsinghua Unigroup.​
The THEORISO302 furnaces have also been adopted on the production lines of Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corp (SMIC) and Shanghai Huali Microelectronics, with the equipment's processing applications covering logic, DRAM and NAND chips, the sources said.

So far, Naura Technology has successfully tapped into the mainstream semiconductor production lines in China with a spate of equipment including etching machines, PVD (physical vapor deposition), vertical oxidation furnaces, cleaning machines, LPVCD (low pressure chemical vapor deposition) and gas quality and flow controllers, among others. The company expects to have 40 more products verify by first-tier customers in China in 2018.​
Meanwhile, another China maker CETC Electronics Equipment Group has come out with its newly developed 8-inch chemical-mechanical polishing (CMP) equipment that can perform polishing, cleaning and wafer transmission functions and is designed based on international standards to meet a variety of processing requirements for different semiconductor materials such as silicon, copper, tungsten, aluminum, oxide, nitride, tantalum, and polymer.

The 8-inch CMP equipment is pending accreditation by SMIC's 8-inch wafer fab in Tianjian, marking the first time that China-made CMP equipment will enter the IC volume production line, industry sources said.​
On another front, China-based semiconductor equipment makers are facing challenges from international competitors with regard to patent issues. For instance, US-based MOCVD (metal-organic chemical vapor deposition) equipment supplier Veeco Instruments has filed a request with a local court in New York asking it to issue an injunction against sales of graphite plates designed and manufactured by Germany-based SGL Carbon Group to China's Advanced Micro-Fabrication Equipment (AMEC) for production of MOCVD equipment, alleging that SGL Garbon infringe Veeco's patented technology.

Veeco also petitioned to China's State Intellectual Property Office (SIPC) to declare AMEC's patented MOCVD-used graphite plate invalid, but the petition was vetoed by the SIPC.​


China gets big boost in semiconductor equipment localization | DIGITIMES

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

All low tech garbage, no call centre style high tech, shame of china


----------



## TaiShang

Aug 04, 2017 05:59 PM

*China Powers $100 Billion Microchip Explosion*
By Yang Ge





A total of 17 new chip plants are slated to be built in China over the next two years. Above, a superconductive chip on display in October 2015 at the University of Science and Technology of China in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province. Photo: Visual China

Beijing’s resolve to build a world-class microchip sector has touched off a $100 billion spending spree on new production facilities, in a massive investment wave likely to create short-term equipment and material shortages and potentially lead to a longer-term global glut.

But China’s road to global prominence in making microchips that are central to future digital economies could be filled with potholes, especially for the field of young and inexperienced domestic companies that are taking up the cause using billions of dollars in largess from Beijing, analysts said.

_You've accessed an article available only to subscribers

https://www.caixinglobal.com/2017-08-04/china-powers-100-billion-microchip-explosion-101126529.html
_
@Martian2 , @cirr , @AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

By David Manners 8th December 2017

*China IC design industry tops $30bn*

China’s IC design industry revenue will reach $30 billion in 2017, says Trendforce, and a growth rate of 20% is expected to deliver $36 billion industry revenue in 2018.





HiSilicon and Sanechips (ZTE Microelectronics) provide NB-IoT chipS, Cambricon Technologies and Horizon Robotics are developing AI chips. Unigroup Spreadtrum RDA, Datang, and HiSilicon have made chips for 5G.

Datang Semiconductor drops out of Trendforce!/ China top ten, with WillSemi and GigaDevice entering the list.

HiSilicon grew revenues more than 25% due to the increasing penetration rate of Kirin chips in phones.

Tsinghua Unigroup Subsidiaries Spreadtrum and RDA had a drop in revenue because of competition in the low- and mid-range mobile IC market.

Sanechips, whose core business is designing IC components for telecommunication applications, has grown revenues over 30%.

Huada Semiconductor makes ICs for smart cards, security ICs, analogue ICs circuit, and display drivers etc. Its 2017 revenue is expected to top $755 million.

Goodix had revenue growth of 25% as a result the increasing penetration rate of fingerprint recognition technology in smartphones.

GigaDevice, which enters the top 10 list for the first time, makes NOR Flash and 32bit MCUs. Its 2017 revenue is expected to increase by more than 40%, reaching $300 million.

https://www.electronicsweekly.com/news/business/china-ic-design-industry-tops-30bn-2017-12/

@Bussard Ramjet HiSilicon is now a 5.86 billion USD fabless business. 10 billion by 2020?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

*大国重器 芯片高端装备迈向新征程*

——中电科电子装备集团有限公司砥砺攻关国家02专项纪实

孙友芳






28nm离子注入机在中芯国际12英寸生产线现场





200mmCMP设备进入中芯国际生产线进行工艺验证





PERC高效光伏电池智能制造生产线核心智能装备国产化率达91.8%

日前，中电科电子装备集团有限公司（以下简称电科装备）传来好消息，自主研发的国内首台中束流离子注入机在中芯国际大生产线上稳定流片逾200万，首台200mmCMP设备实现了销售。这是电科装备承担“极大规模集成电路制造装备及成套工艺”科技重大专项（以下简称02专项）所取得重大成果的缩影。

9年间，电科装备共承担了02专项“90—65nm大角度离子注入机研发及产业化”“封装设备关键部件与核心技术”“45—22nm低能大束流离子注入机研发及产业化”“28—14nm抛光设备及成套工艺、材料产业化”“300mm超薄晶圆减薄抛光一体机研发与产业化”等项目。

9年来，在02专项的支持下，电科装备先后突破了离子注入机、化学机械抛光设备（CMP）等若干攻关难度大、带动力强的集成电路关键装备核心技术；取得了发明专利授权146项，获得了省部级以上奖励22项；建成了符合SEMI标准的离子注入机批量制造平台、设立博士后科研工作站；CMP研发平台获批“北京市化学机械平坦化工艺设备工程技术研究中心”；国产首台离子注入机、200mmCMP设备进入中芯国际大生产线，先进封装设备具备集成服务能力，进入国内先进封装龙头企业……

*千锤百炼 抒写国芯基石的责任与担当*

集成电路芯片是信息时代的核心基石，集成电路制造技术代表着当今世界超精密制造的最高水平，集成电路产业已成为影响社会、经济和国防的安全保障与综合竞争力的战略性产业。

然而，由于集成电路产业资金密集型、技术密集型、人才密集型的特点，长期以来，我国集成电路产业一直受到西方在先进制造装备、材料和工艺等方面的种种制约，高端芯片主要依赖进口。我国集成电路产品连续多年每年进口额超过2000亿美元，超过石油成为最大宗进口产品。

为实现自主创新发展，2008年国家启动02专项，主攻装备、工艺和材料的自主创新。

北京市经信委主任张伯旭表示，高端装备和材料从无到有填补产业链空白，制造工艺与封装集成由弱渐强走向世界参与国际竞争，表明国家科技重大专项打造集成电路制造创新体系的阶段性目标已经实现。在近几年我国集成电路产业的蓬勃发展中，重大专项发挥了显著的创新引领和技术支撑作用。

在02专项的高端装备攻关中，电科装备发挥了举足轻重的作用。

电科装备是中国电子科技集团公司（以下简称中国电科）的全资子公司，成立于2013年，由中国电科二所、四十五所和四十八所及其11家控股公司整合而成，地跨北京、太原、长沙、上海等六省市八园区。

成立以来，电科装备高举电子制造装备国家队的旗帜，发扬能吃苦、讲奉献、肯坚守的“十年磨一剑”装备精神，按照“重点突破、平台支撑、局部成套、集成服务”的发展思路，坚持创新发展，坚持军民融合，坚持装备报国，攻克了集成电路制造关键装备离子注入机、化学机械抛光设备等关键技术，解决了一批制约我国军工电子元器件自主可控发展的“卡脖子”问题，支撑了半导体和新兴电子元器件产业的快速发展，抒写了大国重器的责任与担当。

依托多年集成电路核心装备领域技术积累和军工科研生产技术的底蕴，电科装备形成了高端显示、光伏新能源、动力电池材料等泛半导体装备局部成套和集成服务能力，大幅提升装备国产化率。目前是国内主要集成电路装备、最大的高端显示装备、光伏制造装备、动力电池材料制造装备供应商，具备集成电路局部成套和系统集成能力，具备完整的光伏产业链和整线交钥匙能力。

*打破垄断 锻造出离子注入机国产品牌*

突破关键技术，取得发明专利101项，国际专利2项，已实现系列化产品并用于中芯国际90nm、55nm、40nm、28nm工艺生产线……这是电科装备承担02专项两个离子注入机研发项目所取得的部分成果。

离子注入机是集成电路制造至关重要的核心装备——主要是将粒子注入到半导体材料中，从而控制半导体材料的导电性能，进而形成PN结等集成电路器件的基本单元。

作为国内唯一一家集研发、制造、服务于一体的离子注入机供应商，电科装备在承担了02专项后，在离子注入机研发方面，一年迈上一个新台阶。

2014年，12英寸中束流离子注入机以优秀等级通过国家02专项实施管理办公室组织的验收。2015年，在中芯国际先后完成了55nm、45nm和40nm小批量产品工艺验证，国产首台中束流离子注入机率先实现了量产晶圆过百万片。2016年，推出满足高端工艺的新机型45—22nm低能大束流离子注入机，中束流、低能大束流系列产品批量应用于IC大线。2017年，离子注入机批量制造条件厂房及工艺实验室投入使用，具备符合SEMI标准的产业化平台，年产能达50台，并应用信息化管理系统实现离子注入机批量制造全程质量控制及追溯。

“积厚成器，对于装备制造业来说，不仅要关注单台设备的开发，在一定范围内成套供应，形成平台化的生产能力更加重要。”董事长、党委书记刘济东强调，电科装备自主研发的离子注入机打破了高端市场被美日垄断的局面，打造了离子注入机国产品牌。

*零的突破 国产200mmCMP进入中芯产线验证*

11月21日，电科装备自主研发的200mmCMP商用机完成内部测试，发往中芯国际天津公司进行上线验证。这是国产200mmCMP设备首次进入集成电路大生产线，有效解决了制约我国集成电路产业自主可控发展的瓶颈问题。

CMP是集成电路制造七大关键设备之一，用于平坦化工艺及铜互联工艺。

电科装备迎难而上，两端发力。在承担“十二五”02专项“28—14nm抛光设备及成套工艺、材料产业化”项目的同时，面向国内市场的紧迫需求，自主投入研制200mmCMP商用设备，形成300mm、200mm设备研发齐头并进、相互支撑的局面。

从2015年1月开始，电科装备CMP设备研发团队用无数的不眠之夜，终浇灌出CMP设备产业化之花：突破了10余项关键技术，完成了技术改进50余项，终于在2017年8月成功研发出了国内首台拥有完全自主知识产权的200mmCMP商用机，成功打破国外技术封锁垄断。经严格的万片“马拉松”测试，该设备目前可媲美国际同类设备。

据悉，在接下来的6个月里，200mm CMP设备要正式接受大生产的考验，设备的可靠性和一致性将经受严格考核。

*成套供应 先进封装关键设备批量应用于龙头企业*

封装设备累计销售2000余台套，已经批量应用于长电科技、通富微电、苏州晶方等国内知名封测企业——在高端封装设备领域，电科装备已经形成局部成套的供应能力。

“十一五”以来，在02专项的支持下，电科装备先后承担了300mm超薄晶圆减薄抛光一体机以及封装设备关键部件与核心技术等技术和产品开发项目。

如今，电科装备研发的倒装芯片键合机、自动晶圆减薄机、全自动精密划片机达到国内领先、国际先进水平；并以自主研发的设备建设了集成电路先进封装设备局部工艺验证线，为持续提升国产集成电路封装设备的稳定性和可靠性提供良好的平台。

“在设备开发的时候就需要以工艺需求为导向展开设备设计和制造，并且不断地进行工艺验证。”刘济东说。

目前，封装设备工艺验证线具备三大功效：一是验证设备、验证工艺，将减薄、划切、倒装、引线键合等设备在验证线上进行稳定性、可靠性、工艺适应性的考核验证；二是验证设备批量化生产，提升设备批量交付的能力；三是强化局部成线的能力，为提供整体解决方案积累经验。

责任呼唤担当，使命引领未来。

电科装备作为电子制造装备领域的国家队，将秉承装备报国的重任，打造电子高端装备“大国重器”，铸就国芯基石。未来，围绕攻克集成电路制造核心装备关键技术，电科装备将坚持科技创新和产业投入双轮驱动，持续发力。围绕装备和装备产业支撑下的相关产业，着力提升产业化水平，通过内整外联、聚集资源，建设北京集成电路装备创新中心和产业化基地、中国电科（山西）电子信息科技创新产业园和长沙光伏装备产业园，服务国家和地方发展；同时，培育智能制造电子细分行业标准制定、智能装备制造和智能制造系统解决方案的能力，成为国内主流的智能制造骨干企业、智能制造系统解决方案供应商之一。

http://digitalpaper.stdaily.com/http_www.kjrb.com/kjrb/html/2017-12/18/content_384262.htm?div=0

@Bussard Ramjet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* BOE lights up world’s first Gen-10.5 LCD line *
By Chu Daye in Hefei Source:Global Times Published: 2017/12/20 22:13:39

*Plant will allow Chinese players to break S.Korean monopoly *



People check out BOE's products at an exhibition in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei Province in November. Photo: VCG

Leading Chinese semiconductor display panel producer BOE Technology on Wednesday began production at the world's first Generation-10.5 thin-film transistor liquid crystal display (LCD) panel fabrication plant, intensifying competition among makers of the world's largest TV panels.

The company said the official operation of the fabrication facility in Hefei, capital of East China's Anhui Province, will usher in a new era of ultra-high-definition 8K display technology.

The Hefei plant, which is the world's highest generation facility, will be able to process glass substrates that reach 3,370 by 2,940 millimeters, in contrast to the 2,500 by 2,200 millimeters glass substrates now processed by mainstream Generation-8.5 fabrication plants. This change represents an 80 percent increase in area of the processed substrates.

The plant allows larger substrates to be processed more economically and it enables BOE to make forays into the production of large panels of above 55 inches, a market segment largely dominated by South Korean companies.

Zhang Yu, senior vice president of BOE, told the Global Times on Wednesday that begin production means that Chinese firms have become the leaders in the race to produce large-sized display panels.

"Chinese producers are now in the position of front-runner, ahead of their South Korean and Japanese rivals," Zhang said.

Being the world's first gives BOE many opportunities, like developing and influencing technical standards, Zhang said on the sidelines of the event.

Li Yaqin, deputy general manager at industry portal sigmaintell.com, said the commencement of the BOE Hefei fabrication facility is the starting point of a new era, in which Chinese players will take on the advantageous position currently held by South Korean companies such as LG Display and Samsung.

"By 2019, the scale of Chinese companies' panel production capacity from plants of Generation-6 and above will become No.1 in the world. By 2020, the production capacity of BOE in this segment will surpass that of LG Display to top the world," Li told the Global Times on Wednesday.

In 2017, Chinese mainland-based makers of large LCDs (more than 55 inches) only held a 2 percent global market share, while makers from South Korea and the island of Taiwan had a combined 98 percent share, according to data from signaintell.com.

According to estimates by simgaintell, China's large panel output will increase from the current 2 percent market share to 12 percent next year, boosted by the output from BOE.

"Lack of capacity to produce large-sized panels has constrained the development of Chinese players, and the operation of this line can fill that gap. However, it will take time for the facility to achieve its designed output," Li said, noting that high scrap rates occur during the production process of such large and advanced panels.

"It's a good starting point to break the monopoly of rival companies and realize innovation at the world's highest-generation production facility," Li said, noting that display panels are increasingly growing in size and boasting ever-higher definition. These trends pose a growing challenge to production capacity.

South Korea, which has kept the top position in the global LCD market for nearly a decade in terms of production, appears about to be overtaken by China, Seoul-based Aju Business Daily reported in September.

In 2018, China will produce 35.7 percent of the world's large LCD panels to stand No.1 for the first time in history, followed by the island of Taiwan's 29.8 percent and South Korea's 28.8 percent, the report said, citing market research firm Witzview.

China's large LCD panel production capacity is projected to reach 48.3 percent of the global total in 2020, according to the report.

However, Li said although Chinese panel makers will enjoy world's leading position in production capacity, there are still considerable gaps with makers from South Korea and the island of Taiwan in terms of industrial structure, overall strength and technological innovation.

By 2022, the competition among BOE, LG Display and Taiwan-based Hon Hai Precision Industry Co will still be closely matched, Li said.

While it took years for rivals to bring scrap rates into a reasonable range,

Zhang told the Global Times that BOE plans to achieve reasonable scrap rates at the Hefei plant before July 2018.

In terms of innovation, the shift from 4K display technology to 8K technology could be a turning point for Chinese players to further narrow the gap, Li said.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

*Domestic tech firms step up efforts on chip production*

2018-01-12 13:09

China Daily _Editor: Liang Meichen_

In response to the country's increasing stress on internet and information security, domestic companies have sped up their research and development of independently produced and controllable chips.

Shanghai Zhaoxin Semiconductor Co Ltd released its independently developed and produced general-purpose central processing unit KX-5000 at the end of December 2017. It is the first domestically produced CPU supporting dual-channel DDR 4 memory, which has been widely adopted by the world's leading manufacturers such as Intel and ADM for their new products this year.

The company says the KX-5000 series octuple-core processor has a similar performance to that of Intel's Core i3-6100 processor.

Founded in 2013, Zhaoxin began mass production in 2016. Last year, as many as 30,000 Zhaoxin chips were sold and the goal for 2018 is a maximum 200,000 chips. At present, local government departments and a number of domestic companies in Shanghai have purchased computers installed with Zhaoxin chips. The large office computer market in China is the long-term target for Zhaoxin, according to the company's Chairman Ye Jun.

Zhaoxin is the first and only Chinese company that has grasped the three key technologies in chip production－CPU, graphics processing unit and chipset.

Ye said such technologies are of great importance in terms of China's information security and industrial security. It is especially imminent since the industry leader Intel has been reported at the beginning of this year to have two major bugs that might allow sensitive data such as passwords to be stolen, he said.

Ye also stressed that less reliance on imported chips will secure the production of Chinese manufacturing companies. Shenzhen-based telecom company ZTE halted trading in early March last year because the central government of the United States banned it from importing US chips. Consequently, its production was dramatically affected.

According to Wei Shaojun, professor of Institute of Microelectronics at Tsinghua University, the value of imported integrated circuit products hit a record high in China last year to reach $250 billion. Integrated circuits have become the product with the highest import value in the country, overtaking crude oil. Among the $250 billion, the majority has been spent on CPUs.

Meanwhile, the world's CPU market has been dominated by the two US giants－Intel and AMD－with Intel taking up the majority 86 percent and AMD accounting for 13 percent, according to market consultancy Mercury Research.

"Our goal is to become the world's third-largest CPU manufacturer," Ye said. "We have already made the first moves, which is like making the first crack on an iron plate."

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2018/01-12/288167.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## rendong



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yingluck

rendong said:


>



Qualcomm is the most caste ridden tech, whereby hiring is skewed in favor of South Asian. A year ago when I looked at Qualcomm numbers, I predicted it to be surpass by MTK in 5 years.

The purchase of NXP manage to buy her sometime.


----------



## TaiShang

*China's silicon valley reports revenue growth in first 11 months*
Xinhua, January 14, 2018

The high and new-tech firms in Beijing's Zhongguancun Science Park reported increased revenue in the first 11 months of 2017, official data showed.

*The technology park made 4.2 trillion yuan (about 650 billion U.S. dollars) during the period, up 14.2 percent year on year, according to the Beijing Municipal Bureau of Statistics.*

Advanced manufacturing, electronics and information, environmental protection, energy-saving, bioengineering and medicine, all saw fast growth.

Zhongguancun Science Park has more than 590,000 research and development personnel. R&D investment grew nearly 18 percent year-on-year to reach 144 billion yuan during the period.

http://www.china.org.cn/business/2018-01/14/content_50224818.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rendong



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*Made in China! China's homemade CPU enters mass production*
New China TV Published on Jan 22, 2018

A homemade CPU of China has entered mass production to compete with its global rivals such as Intel and AMD.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Cybernetics

*China wants to make the chips that will add AI to any gadget*
*The AI boom offers Chinese chipmakers a chance to catch up after years of lagging behind.*

by Yiting Sun
January 24, 2018





In an office at Tsinghua University in Beijing, a computer chip is crunching data from a nearby camera, looking for faces stored in a database. Seconds later, the same chip, called Thinker, is handling voice commands in Chinese. Thinker is designed to support neural networks. But what’s special is how little energy it uses—just eight AA batteries are enough to power it for a year.

Thinker can dynamically tailor its computing and memory requirements to meet the needs of the software being run. This is important since many real-world AI applications—recognizing objects in images or understanding human speech—require a combination of different kinds of neural networks with different numbers of layers.

In December 2017, a paper describing Thinker’s design was published in the _IEEE Journal of Solid-State Circuits_, a top journal in computer hardware design. For the Chinese research community, it was a crowning achievement.

The chip is just one example of an important trend sweeping China’s tech sector. The country’s semiconductor industry sees a unique opportunity to establish itself amid the current wave of enthusiasm for hardware optimized for AI. Computer chips are key to the success of AI, so China needs to develop its own hardware industry to become a real force in the technology (see “China’s AI Awakening”).

The West shouldn’t fear China’s artificial-intelligence revolution. It should copy it.
“Compared to how China responded to previous revolutions in information technology, the speed at which China is following the current [AI] trend is the fastest,” says Shouyi Yin, vice director of Tsinghua University’s Institute of Microelectronics and the lead author of the Thinker paper, referring to the effort to design neural-network processors in China.

Even as China has become a manufacturing hub of solar panels and smartphones, the country’s semiconductor industry lags far behind that of the U.S. Between January and September 2017, China spent $182.8 billion importing integrated circuits—a 13.5 percent increase from the previous year, according to the China Semiconductor Industry Association. Major U.S. tech companies, including Google and Intel, as well as a few startups, are developing chips for AI applications (see “The Race to Power AI’s Silicon Brains”).

In a three-year action plan to develop AI, published by China’s Ministry of Industry and Information Technology in December 2017, the government laid out a goal of being able to mass-produce neural-network processing chips by 2020.






A schematic shows different elements of a chip called Thinker, developed at Tsinghua University in Beijing.
PROVIDED BY SHOUYI YIN, TSINGHUA UNIVERSITY INSTITUTE OF MICROELECTRONICS

While it is possible to run AI software using existing chips such as the powerful graphics chips or FPGAs (a kind of blank chip that can be reconfigured on the fly), those designs are expensive and do not lend themselves to small devices that use batteries. That’s why Yin’s team at Tsinghua developed Thinker.

Thinker could be embedded in a wide range of devices, such as smartphones, watches, home robots, or equipment stationed in remote areas. Yin’s team plans to launch the first product fitted with Thinker this March.

Similar projects are under way elsewhere in China. In late January, a research team at the Chinese Academy of Sciences’ Institute of Computing Technology (ICT) will have a local semiconductor manufacturer produce a small batch of chips for use in robots. The chip, called Dadu, has two cores—one for running neural networks and another for controlling motion. The neural core runs the algorithms for vision but also allows the motion core to plan the optimal route for reaching a destination or the best motion for grabbing an object.

Yinhe Han, director of the institute’s Cyber Computing Lab and head of the robot chip project, envisions a slew of applications, including robots that deliver coffee and drones controlled with hand gestures. The advantage of developing a system like this in China, he says, is the large user base, which makes updating chip design based on user experience faster.

China has tried, and failed, to shake up the chip industry before. In 2001 the ICT assembled a team to develop desktop CPUs. That team became the kernel of a Chinese chipmaker called Loongson, but the company’s products never became as widely used as the founders would have liked.

China’s integrated-circuit industry has expanded rapidly, accounting for 58 percent of the worldwide growth in the integrated-circuit market from 2000 to 2016. But in 2016, China’s share of worldwide semiconductor fabrication capacity was still only 14.2 percent, according to PwC. In a manufacturing policy announced by the central government in 2015, called Made in China 2025, chip design and fabrication was one of the key areas in which the government asked for a breakthrough.

However, Chinese chip startups find themselves in an environment that’s vastly different from the one that gave birth to Intel or Nvidia. Businesses have taken to cloud computing in droves, meaning there may be less of a market for off-the-shelf hardware, says Dongrui Fan, president of SmarCo, a Beijing-based startup that designs an AI chip for data centers that process video footage.

But China’s AI companies are increasingly also developing their own hardware.

“In the future, companies that only make chips may be fewer and fewer,” says Fengxiang Ma, director of ASIC design at Horizon Robotics, a Beijing-based startup focused on applying AI techniques in driving and cameras. In December 2017, Horizon released two computer vision chips. They can be used to enable vehicles to recognize pedestrians or help shopping malls find patterns in visitor traffic. Since its founding in 2015, the company has grown to more than 300 employees.

Ma says Horizon Robotics is not a chip company, but it designs the chips for its products in-house for better product performance and lower production cost.

For now, Chinese chip researchers have many problems to solve: how to commercialize their chip designs, how to scale up, and how to navigate a world of computing being transformed by AI. What’s not lacking, though, is ambition. “As chip researchers, we all have dreams,” says Yinhe Han of ICT. “We’ll see how far we can leap.”

https://www.technologyreview.com/s/...ake-the-chips-that-will-add-ai-to-any-gadget/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

*China launches cloud platform of integrated circuits, microsystems*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-01-28 11:16:46|Editor: Mengjie




BEIJING, Jan. 28 (Xinhua) -- China's first online sharing platform for integrated circuits and microsystems has been launched by a state-owned enterprise.

The platform, initiated by China Electronics Technology Group Corporation (CETC), enables the public to have access to the CETC intellectual property database, software tools and production line.

The platform welcomes other enterprises to submit their research results online to promote development in the field.

China has called for improvements in its chip development as its electronic information industry has long-depended on imported chips.

"Developing the technology and industry of integrated circuits and microsystems not only goes with the tide of information technology development, but also meets the needs of integrated and intellectual development," said Xiong Qunli, CETC president.

Liu Liehong, general manager of the CETC, said the corporation was able to provide professional services for the industry of integrated circuits and microsystems with solid research basis.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*SMIC obtains government fund for advanced node technology development*

Staff reporter, DIGITIMES, Taipei

Thursday 1 February 2018
China-based pure-play foundry Semiconductor Manufacturing International (SMIC) has obtained financial support from the government to accelerate the development of its 14nm and more advanced process technologies.

SMIC announced recently China's National Semiconductor Industry Investment Fund (known as the Big Fund) and Shanghai Integrated Circuit Investment Fund (SICIF) have made capital investments in subsidiary Semiconductor Manufacturing South China (SMSC), which will become a joint venture between the parties. The stake in SMSC held collectively by SMIC Shanghai and SMIC Holdings has therefore reduced to 50.1% from 100%, SMIC added.

SMSC was founded at the end of 2016 with a capital base of only US$210 million, SMIC disclosed. With the Big Fund and SICIF becoming SMSC's new shareholders, SMSC is able to expand its registered capital to US$3.5 billion, with the Big Fund and SICIF holding 27.04% and 22.86%, respectively, of the JV company.

SMSC will help SMIC move forward in the development of advanced-node process technologies at a faster pace, according to SMIC. The JV company will be responsible for the development of SMIC's advanced 14nm and below process technologies, with a goal of fabricating 35,000 12-inch wafers monthly.

SMIC in 2015 formed a JV in Shanghai with Huawei, Qualcomm, and nano-electronics research institute Imec to focus on R&D of CMOS technology for the development of 14nm and beyond production processes. Dubbed SMIC Advanced Technology Research & Development (Shanghai), the JV company could assist SMSC in bringing 14nm and more advanced node technology into production, market observers believe.

In addition, SMIC's newly-appointed co-CEO Mong-song Liang, who worked previously for Samsung and was a senior director of R&D at TSMC's advanced modules technology division before joining Samsung, will play a key role in SMIC's advanced 14/10nm FinFET process technology R&D, according to the observers.

http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20180201PD209.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*中科天芯发布国内首款光学相控阵技术固态激光雷达芯片A2*

近日，中科天芯科技（北京）有限公司（以下简称“中科天芯”）联合中科院研究所开发并推出A2芯片，这是国内完全自主研发的第一款光学相控阵技术固态激光雷达芯片。

据了解，A2芯片是一款适用于短距离成像用的三维扫描固态相控阵芯片，是国内首次在硅基材料上制作的相控阵芯片。其原理是利用光波导阵列，通过相控调制方法实现激光的快速扫描。芯片使用完全与CMOS兼容的工艺完成，未来量产后成本非常低。

中科天芯公司相关负责人表示，该芯片可以广泛应用于5米内近距离的三维云图构建，扫描角度可达30度，角度分辨率可达0.01°，扫描速度可达1us左右，体积小，集成到三维构图设备内，可广泛应用于短距离激光雷达、人脸和手势识别、AR/VR、安防等领域。

据悉，中科天芯是中科院研究所在全固态激光扫描技术的产业转化应用平台，于2017年7月与中科院研究所共同成立联合实验室，依托中科院强大的技术和人才优势，以研究小组十余年在波导激光传感器研究的基础上，致力于将相关技术产业化，应用于激光雷达、激光显示等领域，立志成为本领域内世界先进的企业。

值得一提的是，与传统机械扫描技术相比，光学相控阵扫描技术的优势很是明显：

首先，扫描速度快。光学相控阵的扫描速度取决于所用材料的电学特性和器件结构，一般都可以达到MHz量级。

其次，扫描精度高或指向性好。光学相控阵的扫描精度取决于控制电信号的精度，可以做到mrad（千分之一度）量级。

再有，可控性好。光学相控阵的光束指向完全由电信号控制，在允许的角度范围内可以做到任意指向，可以在感兴趣的目标区域进行高密度的扫描，在其他区域进行稀疏扫描，这对于自动驾驶环境感知非常有用。

光学相控阵技术应用于固态激光雷达芯片，目前在国际范围内处于研发热点，中科天芯的A2芯片为国内第一个完全自主研发设计的产品，利用数百纳米的光波导阵列，通过相控调制方法实现激光的快速扫描，是国内固态激光雷达领域OPA技术方向的领先者。

除上述领域外，中科天芯还针对汽车驾驶、安防等领域，正在开发更远距离扫描的芯片。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## qwerrty

*Bitmain's rumored Ethereum ASIC miner could kill GPU mining*
3-4 minutes
Bitmain rumored to be working on Ethereum ASIC miner, teased at 200-250MH/s for $2500-$3000

Right now we're in one of the worst positions ever for consumer graphics cards, with prices sky high and stocks at rock bottom, most GPUs are being eaten up by crypto miners. What can help, other than a purported next-gen GeForce GTX 20 series and possibly *mining-specific SKUs of GTX 20 series* cards? Ethereum ASIC miners, that's what.




The latest news coming in from China is that mining giant Bitmain is working on an Ethereum ASIC miner, the purported Antminer F3. Bitmain's rumored F3 Ethereum miner would pack 3 motherboards with 6 ASICs per motherboard, as well as 32 x 1GB DDR3 memory chips that would make for a very power efficient, but incredibly powerful Ethereum ASIC miner. This would put GPU mining for Ethereum out of business, almost overnight.

Bitmain is reportedly meeting with a few manufacturers in Taiwan, so you can be sure that they're talking to TSMC and others in order to see how many chips they can get their hands-on.

The new ETH ASIC chips will begin production later this month, with the ASICs hitting 200-200MH/s and this could be even better with final hardware. We would be looking at between $2500 and $3000 for the Atminer F3 Ethereum ASIC miner, which is not too bad at all considering the purported 200-220MH/s mining power.



Code:


https://www.tweaktown.com/news/60871/bitmains-rumored-ethereum-asic-miner-kill-gpu-mining/index.html


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
cryptotimes.org
*Bitmain Recorded $2.3 Billion Turnover Following Cryptocurrency Boom in 2017*
Gemmali
3-4 minutes
*Mark Twain rightly said, “During the gold rush it’s a good time to be in the pick and shovel business.” In the 21st century, Bitcoin is the new gold, and Application-specific Integrated Chips (ASICs) are the new picks, and business is booming for many submarkets in the space.*

*Swell of Market Demand*
Unsurprisingly, Bitmain one of the largest mining hardware manufacturers announced massive profits associated with the firm’s ASIC chip sales. The China-based company accrued over $2 billion in sales in 2017 alone, with profit touching approximately $360 million. That makes Bitmain the most prominent business in the mining space.

This increase in profits can be correctly attributed to the rise in purchases of their highly popular ASIC S9 Miner. The product is a simple consumer-grade crypto miner, which is not only power efficient but also has the best return on investment for its users.

An apparent reason for the increase in mining is the boom in cryptocurrencies as well as the overall exposure the sector has received as of late. The explosive growth has bolstered the need for more mining chips and attracted manufacturers like TSMC who will focus more on the crypto scene rather than the smartphone chips market.

*Mining in China*
One challenge that Bitmain has faced since its inception is government regulation. Much of China’s mainland authorities have banned the usage of cryptocurrency and are now looking to close the application of crypto hardware. That could end up hurting sales for Bitmain’s mining chips. However, the pressure of shutdown has led Bitmain to seek more friendly overseas investment opportunities.

Furthermore, the massive consumption of electricity is also proving to be a hurdle for the hardware manufacturer. The energy consumption needed to mine cryptocurrency is skyrocketing, and this is another red flag for authorities. The bitcoin energy consumption index reveals a much similar characteristic.

Due to these two features, their operations are facing tightening efforts from the Chinese government. Principally, regulatory bodies will monitor more closely power usage and output by mining groups.

Despite this regulation attempts, they seem to be having little effect on chip companies like Bitmain. Nonetheless, this does not mean authorities can’t act on their words. For that reason, miners can face clamp down on their virtual currency and thus cash flow.

Source: BTC Manager



Code:


https://cryptotimes.org/cryptocurrency/bitmain-recorded-2-3-billion-turnover-following-cryptocurrency-boom-2017/

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

eetimes.com
*STMicro Licenses LDMOS From Chinese Chip Startup*
2-3 minutes




News & Analysis





LONDON — STMicroelectronics has licensed laterally diffused metal oxide semiconductor (LDMOS) RF power technology from Innogration Technologies, a Chinese semiconductor company specializing in the design and manufacturing of RF power semiconductor devices, modules, and sub-system assemblies.

Innogration is a start-up founded by Gordon Ma, who in the past worked with Freescale and Infineon and owns various patents on technology that ST wanted access to. Headquartered in Suzhou, China, Innogration claims to be the only commercial company doing vertical integration across multiple RF power semiconductor enablers, including core LDMOS and GaN in device and application areas with the addition of GaAs and VDMOS.

ST’s license gives it access to Innogration’s LDMOS technology and IP, enabling it to develop new products and expand the range of applications that ST can address on LDMOS. The companies’ R&D teams also expect to cooperate closely to allow both companies to co-develop relevant products for each specific segment of the RF power market.

LDMOS is a mature technology suited for applications such as wireless infrastructure, industrial, scientific, medical, avionics, radar and non-cellular radio. Combining a short conduction-channel length with a high breakdown voltage, LDMOS devices are typically used in RF power amplifiers —where they can be used in base stations for wireless communications systems — as well as in the power amplifiers for commercial and industrial systems.

_— Nitin Dahad is a European correspondent for EE Times._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cybernetics

*AMEC Introduces the Primo Nanova® System - Company's First ICP Etch Product for Chipmakers' most Advanced Memory and Logic Device Designs*
NEWS PROVIDED BY
*Advanced Micro-Fabrication Equipment Inc.* 
Mar 12, 2018, 11:00 ET

SHANGHAI, March 12, 2018 /PRNewswire/ -- This week at SEMICON China, Advanced Micro-Fabrication Equipment Inc. (AMEC) formally unveiled the Primo nanova® system (nanova) - the company's first inductively coupled plasma (ICP) etcher for high-volume front-end production of memory and logic ICs. The system combines proprietary ICP technology innovations and novel features to help customers achieve application imperatives like tight critical dimension (CD) uniformity and superior control. Key differentiations include a specialized symmetric chamber configuration that enables very high pumping speed, as well as a novel low-capacitive coupling coil design, and a temperature-controlled multiple-zone electrostatic chuck (ESC). With these and other unique features, the system delivers superior process performance for critical conductor and dielectric etch applications at device nodes of 5nm and below, at a cost of ownership (CoO) that is significantly lower than comparative tools.




AMEC’s Primo nanova® ICP etch system
AMEC has received orders for the nanova system from multiple customers. Products have been shipped and the first tool is already in production and demonstrating very stable yield. The company is now accelerating demo requests. The system strengthens AMEC's portfolio of etch tools which includes multi-generation capacitively coupled plasma (CCP) dielectric and TSV etch product families.

The nanova system was engineered to address today's IC manufacturing complexities where new materials, new transistor structures, double and even quadruple patterning, and other technology advancements are helping to ensure continued device shrinks. Critical success imperatives for etch in this processing environment are high uniformity and superior control across the wafer, with wide process window. The nanova system meets these technical requirements in a cost-effective single-station chamber tool. 

"The nanova system deploys today's most advanced etch technology to empower customers at the leading edge with enabling innovation and exceptional flexibility," said Dr. Tom Ni, VP and GM of AMEC's Etch Product Business Group. "The system can process diverse conductor etch applications, like STI, poly-gate, spacer, mask etching and etch-back, with industry-leading productivity and superior on-wafer performance. As an ICP-based technology, it can etch deep vertical holes, as well as shallow tapered features. It's a cost-competitive solution as well, thanks to a smaller-than-average footprint and an innovative design that reduces consumables use. We're excited to see customers already benefiting from the tool."

*The Primo nanova System: Key Enabling Attributes and Advantages*

The six-chamber tool with two load lock strippers features proprietary innovations that collectively enable higher productivity and greater throughput. They include:

A proprietary low-capacitive coupling coil design that enables more independent ion density and energy which is essential for higher selectivity and soft etch;
A symmetric chamber design featuring a multi-zone ESC and active-edge tilting control for better uniformity. AMEC engineered the design to overcome side-to-side non-uniformity which has been a persistent challenge in high-volume manufacturing;
Wide process window and precise localized profile control with significantly higher pumping speed when compared to similar products;
Innovative plasma-enhanced PVD coating, coupled with precise chamber wall temperature and superior chamber environment control for greater process stability and defect reduction.
Dr. Ni further noted: "Feedback from customers confirms that the nanova system delivers the on-wafer performance and productivity we intended, and with compelling CoO benefits. It's a flexible tool that is equipped to process diverse applications with minimal configuration adjustments."

Primo nanova is a trademark of Advanced Micro-Fabrication Equipment Inc.

*Advanced Micro-Fabrication Equipment Inc. (AMEC) *
AMEC is China's leading provider of advanced process technology to global manufacturers of semiconductors and solid-state lighting (SSL) products. Headquartered in Shanghai, the company is an entrenched supplier of dielectric and TSV Etch tools, helping chipmakers build devices at process nodes as low as 7nm. To date, nearly 800 AMEC process units have been positioned at 40 leading-edge semiconductor fabs across Asia. The company is also well established in Europe with AMEC MEMS tools running in production at major IDMs. In addition, with its MOCVD system, the company helps SSL manufacturers build today's most advanced LED products. To learn more about AMEC, please visit www.amec-inc.com.

SOURCE Advanced Micro-Fabrication Equipment Inc.

*Related Links*
http://www.amec-inc.com

https://www.prnewswire.com/news-rel...emory-and-logic-device-designs-300612248.html

This is the product (5nm etcher) the researchers were finalising in the video. Breaking the American and German duopoly in this technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese Wafer Maker Starts Building USD253 Million Plant to Tackle Foreign Monopoly*
DOU SHICONG 
DATE: TUE, 03/20/2018 - 13:32 / SOURCE:YICAI





Chinese Wafer Maker Starts Building USD253 Million Plant to Tackle Foreign Monopoly​
(Yicai Global) March 20 — Ningxia Yinhe Semiconductor Technology Co. has officially begun construction of its CNY1.6-billion (USD253-million) silicon wafer factory in northwestern China as the nation continues to press ahead with chipmaking technology.

The plant, located at Yinchuan Economy and Technology Development Zone, will be able to produce 4.2 million eight-inch waters and 2.4 million 12-inch wafers a year once built, Ningxia Daily reported. The components will be used in the communications, automotive, medical and defends sectors to generate CNY1 billion annually, the report said.

Yinhe’s large wafers will help tear down the monopoly held by companies from Japan, South Korea and the United States, and reduce a China’s reliance on imports for high-quality components, it added, saying this will, in turn, reduce costs and make the industry more competitive.

Yinchuan Economy & Technology Development Zone was set up in 2001 and focuses on manufacturing, new energy and new materials. It is home to a monocrystal silicon production facility base and China’s largest industrial sapphire production base.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## JSCh

*China playing bigger role in global fabless IC market, says IC Insights*
Jessie Shen, DIGITIMES, Taipei
Monday 26 March 2018

China-based companies have shown the largest fabless IC market share gain since 2010, according to IC Insights. China-based fabless chipmakers collectively captured an only 5% share of the global fabless IC market in 2010, and the share climbed to 11% in 2017.

Already 10 China-based fabless companies were included in IC Insights' top-50 fabless IC supplier list in 2017 compared to only one company in 2009. Unigroup was the largest China-based fabless IC supplier and ninth-largest global fabless supplier in 2017 with sales of US$2.1 billion.

It is worth noting that when excluding the internal transfers of HiSilicon (over 90% of its sales go to its parent company Huawei), ZTE and Datang, the China share of the global fabless market would have reached about 6% in 2017, IC Insights noted.

At 53%, US companies accounted for the greatest share of fabless IC sales in 2017 although this share was down from 69% in 2010 due in part to the acquisition of Broadcom by Singapore-based Avago, IC Insights said. Broadcom Limited currently describes itself as a "co-headquartered" company with its headquarters in San Jose, California and Singapore, but it is in the process of establishing its headquarters entirely in the US. Once this takes place, the US share of the fabless companies IC sales will again be about 69%.

Taiwan captured 16% share of total fabless company IC sales in 2017, about the same percentage that it held in 2010, IC Insights said. MediaTek, Novatek and Realtek each had more than US$1 billion in IC sales last year and each was ranked among the top-20 largest fabless IC companies.

European companies held only 2% of the fabless IC company market share in 2017 as compared to 4% in 2010, IC Insights noted. The loss of share was due to the acquisition of UK-based CSR, the second-largest European fabless IC supplier, by Qualcomm in the first quarter of 2015 and the purchase of Germany-based Lantiq, the third-largest European fabless IC supplier, by Intel in second-quarter 2015. These acquisitions left UK-based Dialog (US$1.4 billion in sales in 2017) and Norway-based Nordic (US$236 million in sales in 2017) as the only two European-based fabless IC suppliers to make the list of top-50 fabless IC suppliers last year.

The fabless IC business model is not so prominent in Japan or in South Korea. Megachips, which saw its 2017 sales jump by 40% to US$640 million, was the largest Japan-based fabless IC supplier, IC Insights said. The lone South Korean company among the top-50 largest fabless suppliers was Silicon Works, which had a 15% increase in sales last year to US$605 million.

Fabless IC suppliers accounted for 27% of the world's IC sales in 2017, an increase from 18% ten years earlier in 2007, according to IC Insights.


https://www.digitimes.com/news/a20180326PR201.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China to boost integrated circuit, microelectronics industry*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-04-11 15:55:43|Editor: Yurou




BEIJING, April 11 (Xinhua) -- China will set up a network platform in Qingdao, a coastal city in east China's Shandong Province, to promote the development of microelectronics.

According to the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS), the public platform of Electronic Design Automation (EDA) will help local enterprises in the integrated circuit (IC) industry improve design efficiency and reduce development costs.

It will provide design, software, intellectual property rights, and technical training services for the firms.

The platform is expected to push forward development of the IC industry chain.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> *China to boost integrated circuit, microelectronics industry*
> Source: Xinhua| 2018-04-11 15:55:43|Editor: Yurou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEIJING, April 11 (Xinhua) -- China will set up a network platform in Qingdao, a coastal city in east China's Shandong Province, to promote the development of microelectronics.
> 
> According to the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS), the public platform of Electronic Design Automation (EDA) will help local enterprises in the integrated circuit (IC) industry improve design efficiency and reduce development costs.
> 
> It will provide design, software, intellectual property rights, and technical training services for the firms.
> 
> The platform is expected to push forward development of the IC industry chain.



But Trump had just skillfully managed to stop China from Made in China 2025 plan...



I guess victories do not last long.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## powastick

TaiShang said:


> But Trump had just skillfully managed to stop China from Made in China 2025 plan...
> 
> 
> 
> I guess victories do not last long.


For real, or are you just being sarcastic?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

powastick said:


> For real, or are you just being sarcastic?



I am not really sure I am real or sarcastic because some in the Western media actually believe Trump succeeded to force China going back to making plastic toys and t-shirts, leaving AI, advanced materials, autonomous driving, semiconductors etc. to the better (littlest) half of the humanity called the developed West.

How could China dare to challenge the US semiconductor by trying to establish its own domestic industry? 

That's a bigger crime than Cambridge Analytica getting Trump elected by sending tailored messages to millions of voters with analytical capacity as little as twitter word count. 

I think I am serious.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

11 Apr 2018 | 13:09 GMT
*"Quasi-Non-Volatile" Memory Looks to Fill Gap Between Volatile and Non-Volatile Memory*
*2D materials produce a semi-floating gate memory that falls somewhere between DRAM and SRAM*
By Dexter Johnson



Image: School of Microelectronics, Fudan University
This schematic shows the design for a new semi-floating gate memory.

Researchers at Fudan University in Shanghai, China have leveraged two-dimensional (2D) materials to fabricate a relatively new gate design for transistors that may fill the gap between volatile and non-volatile memory.

The result is what the researchers are dubbing a “quasi-non-volatile” device that combines the benefits of static random access memory (SRAM) and dynamic random access memory(DRAM). The new device will make up for DRAM’s limited data retention ability and its need to be frequently refreshed and SRAM’s high cost.

In research described in _Nature Nanotechnology_, the Chinese researchers leveraged a gate design that has been gaining popularity, recently called semi-floating gate (SFG) memory technology. The SFG gate design is similar to a typical field effect transistor except that SFG transistor can “remember” the applied voltage from the gate.

The researchers have shown that the 2D SFG memory they have fabricated has 156 times longer refresh time (10 seconds) than DRAM (64 milliseconds), which saves power, and ultrahigh-speed writing operations on nanosecond timescales (15 nanoseconds), which puts it on par with DRAM (10 nanoseconds). This new device also boosts the writing operation performance to approximately 106 times faster than other memories based on 2D materials.

These improvements to refresh time and writing operations suggest that the quasi-non-volatile memory has the potential to bridge the gap between volatile and non-volatile memory technologies and decrease the power consumption demanded by frequent refresh operations, enabling a high-speed and low-power random access memory.

The first floating gate transistor was made in 1967 and since then has become a mainstay of nonvolatile memory technology. However, the writing/erasing speed of a floating gate transistor is around one millisecond, making it slower than the CPU, prohibiting its use where a high writing speed is needed.

The researchers saw that there was a chance to improve the performance of a floating gate transistor because so much of its performance is based on its band structure and the interface between the transistor’s channel and its gate dielectric.

Increasingly, research has shown that through the careful layering of different types of 2D materials—alternating between insulators and conductors—it’s possible to tailor the band structure of these hybrid 2D materials. These layered materials, known as van der Waals heterostructures because van der Waal forces hold each layer in place, can snap into place like a LEGO brick despite having different lattice structures. This stacking capability makes it easier to tailor the electronic properties of the heterostructures to create functional devices.

“Two-dimensional materials have abundant band structures, which provides much more freedom in the design of a floating gate transistor and allows for the ability to achieve better performance,” said Peng Zhou, a professor at Fudan University and co-author of the research. “What’s more, the perfect interface of 2D materials can improve the reliability of a floating gate transistor.”

The device architecture consists of a channel made from the 2D material tungsten diselenide. A combination of the 2D semiconductor molybdenum disulfide with the insulator hexagonal boron nitride serves as the semi-blocking layer. The heterojunction between molybdenum disulfide and tungsten diselenide serves as the p–n-junction switch.

To put this work in context, you need to see it in terms of the metal-oxide–semiconductor field-effect transistor (MOSFET): the fundamental element of most integrated circuits. MOSFETs are basically a switch in which a voltage from the gate turns on or off a flow of current between the source and the drain.

But anyone who has followed the challenges brought on by Moore’s Law over the last 20 years knows that as the dimensions of these devices have shrunk, it becomes increasingly difficult for the gates of a MOSFET to stop the flow of electrons.

While some have shown that one-nanometer gate dimensions are possible in these devices, it’s still proving an engineering challenge to get past the five-nanometer limit, at which point electrons start pulling their trick of tunneling right through the gate material.

With the SFG architecture, electron tunneling is turned from a disadvantage into an advantage. This is achieved by the SFG design including a tunneling field-effect transistor that couples the positively doped floating gate to the negatively doped drain region. The charge stored on the SFG is used to shift the voltage threshold for switching the transistor, which in turn speeds up its operation and lowers its power consumption.

Zhou believes that the main challenge in making this device commercially viable is achieving wafer scale production of 2D materials.

Zhou added: “If we can get wafer-scale uniform 2D materials, the 2D SFG quasi-nonvolatiole memory can realized by industry.”



"Quasi-Non-Volatile" Memory Looks to Fill Gap Between Volatile and Non-Volatile Memory - IEEE Spectrum

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese scientists discover a new semiconductor for flexible display*
(People's Daily Online) 16:11, April 11, 2018







_[File photo Xinhua]_​
Chinese scientists on Monday revealed the discovery of a room-temperature ductile inorganic semiconductor, which is expected to serve as a new material for use in manufacturing as well as further research regarding flexible displays.

According to a paper submitted to Nature Materials by scientists from the Chinese Academy of Science, the new inorganic semiconductor, α-Ag2S, exhibits extraordinary metal-like ductility with high plastic deformation strains even at room temperature. Analysis of the chemical bounding reveals that it possesses a system of planes with relatively weak atomic interactions within the crystal structure.

“In combination with irregularly distributed silver–silver and sulfur–silver bonds due to the silver diffusion, they suppress the cleavage of the material, and thus result in unprecedented ductility. Our work opens up the possibility of a new search for ductile inorganic semiconductors/ceramics for flexible electronic devices,” the paper further noted.

Due to its promising application prospects, China has been making great effort on research and manufacture of flexible displays and new semiconductors. According to Xinhua, CSOT, a subsidiary of the Chinese smart product maker TCL Corp., started building the country's first production line for flexible displays in 2017, which will make China a key supplier of the product often used to make bracelet-shaped mobile phones and folding tablets. The production line is located in central China’s Wuhan and costs 35 billion yuan (5 billion U.S. dollars).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*Tsinghua Unigroup readies CNY370 billion for chip deployments in next 5 years, says chairman*

Zhang Yuxin, Shenzhen; Willis Ke, DIGITIMES

Wednesday 11 April 2018

*China's Tsinghua Unigroup has readied CNY370 billion (US$58.74 billion) to support its semiconductor deployments in the next five years, and plans to inject up to US$100 billion into chipset production in 10 years*, according to Zhao Weiguo, chairman of the group.

Zhao recently made a surprise move by quitting the chairmanships of two subsidiaries - Unisplendour and Unigroup Guoxin, triggering speculation about the group's strategy changes.

Zhao, who remains Tsinghua Unigroup chairman, reiterated the company's ambition to become a world-class IT group while speaking at the opening session of the 2018 China Information Technology Expo (CITE) on April 9.

Zhao said that Tsinghua Unigroup will develop into a group covering businesses from chip production to cloud services through both in-house innovations and international cooperation, and by enhancing combinations between corporate and national strategies, IT industries and commercial practices, and domestic market developments and cross-border operations.

He said that Tsinghua Unigroup aims to become a capital-, talent- and technology-intensive company that can provide fundamental technologies and products to support the entire Internet and new IT industries, and it can compete well with global rivals.

Zhao also revealed that the Yangtze Memory Technology under the group will start equipment move-in on April 11, and will soon kick off small-scale production of 32-layer 64G 3D NAND memory chips.

He continued that through acquisitions, Tsinghua Unigroup has commanded a 27% global market share in the baseband, Wi-Fi, and power amplifier SoCs for smartphones, and has ranked as China's No.1 supplier of national IC card chips, financial card chips, SIM card chips, FPGAs, dedicated CPUs, specific DRAM and IoT chips.

In addition, Tsinghua Unigroup is also moving to build its own storage chip industry ecosystem through acquiring stakes in China's H3C, a major supplier of new IT solutions. In this aspect, the group is focusing its deployments on mobile connection, Internet and cloud services - the three fastest growing outlets for storage chips.

In the first half of 2018, the group will also launch public cloud services with a focus on the B2B sector with total investment of CNY12 billion*,* according to Zhao.






http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20180410PD222.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> *Tsinghua Unigroup readies CNY370 billion for chip deployments in next 5 years, says chairman*
> 
> Zhang Yuxin, Shenzhen; Willis Ke, DIGITIMES
> 
> Wednesday 11 April 2018
> 
> *China's Tsinghua Unigroup has readied CNY370 billion (US$58.74 billion) to support its semiconductor deployments in the next five years, and plans to inject up to US$100 billion into chipset production in 10 years*, according to Zhao Weiguo, chairman of the group.
> 
> Zhao recently made a surprise move by quitting the chairmanships of two subsidiaries - Unisplendour and Unigroup Guoxin, triggering speculation about the group's strategy changes.
> 
> Zhao, who remains Tsinghua Unigroup chairman, reiterated the company's ambition to become a world-class IT group while speaking at the opening session of the 2018 China Information Technology Expo (CITE) on April 9.
> 
> Zhao said that Tsinghua Unigroup will develop into a group covering businesses from chip production to cloud services through both in-house innovations and international cooperation, and by enhancing combinations between corporate and national strategies, IT industries and commercial practices, and domestic market developments and cross-border operations.
> 
> He said that Tsinghua Unigroup aims to become a capital-, talent- and technology-intensive company that can provide fundamental technologies and products to support the entire Internet and new IT industries, and it can compete well with global rivals.
> 
> Zhao also revealed that the Yangtze Memory Technology under the group will start equipment move-in on April 11, and will soon kick off small-scale production of 32-layer 64G 3D NAND memory chips.
> 
> He continued that through acquisitions, Tsinghua Unigroup has commanded a 27% global market share in the baseband, Wi-Fi, and power amplifier SoCs for smartphones, and has ranked as China's No.1 supplier of national IC card chips, financial card chips, SIM card chips, FPGAs, dedicated CPUs, specific DRAM and IoT chips.
> 
> In addition, Tsinghua Unigroup is also moving to build its own storage chip industry ecosystem through acquiring stakes in China's H3C, a major supplier of new IT solutions. In this aspect, the group is focusing its deployments on mobile connection, Internet and cloud services - the three fastest growing outlets for storage chips.
> 
> In the first half of 2018, the group will also launch public cloud services with a focus on the B2B sector with total investment of CNY12 billion*,* according to Zhao.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20180410PD222.html



Made in China 2025 in display. I thought US trade sanctions already stopped it

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *Tsinghua Unigroup readies CNY370 billion for chip deployments in next 5 years, says chairman*
> 
> Zhang Yuxin, Shenzhen; Willis Ke, DIGITIMES
> 
> Wednesday 11 April 2018
> 
> *China's Tsinghua Unigroup has readied CNY370 billion (US$58.74 billion) to support its semiconductor deployments in the next five years, and plans to inject up to US$100 billion into chipset production in 10 years*, according to Zhao Weiguo, chairman of the group.
> 
> Zhao recently made a surprise move by quitting the chairmanships of two subsidiaries - Unisplendour and Unigroup Guoxin, triggering speculation about the group's strategy changes.
> 
> Zhao, who remains Tsinghua Unigroup chairman, reiterated the company's ambition to become a world-class IT group while speaking at the opening session of the 2018 China Information Technology Expo (CITE) on April 9.
> 
> Zhao said that Tsinghua Unigroup will develop into a group covering businesses from chip production to cloud services through both in-house innovations and international cooperation, and by enhancing combinations between corporate and national strategies, IT industries and commercial practices, and domestic market developments and cross-border operations.
> 
> He said that Tsinghua Unigroup aims to become a capital-, talent- and technology-intensive company that can provide fundamental technologies and products to support the entire Internet and new IT industries, and it can compete well with global rivals.
> 
> Zhao also revealed that the Yangtze Memory Technology under the group will start equipment move-in on April 11, and will soon kick off small-scale production of 32-layer 64G 3D NAND memory chips.
> 
> He continued that through acquisitions, Tsinghua Unigroup has commanded a 27% global market share in the baseband, Wi-Fi, and power amplifier SoCs for smartphones, and has ranked as China's No.1 supplier of national IC card chips, financial card chips, SIM card chips, FPGAs, dedicated CPUs, specific DRAM and IoT chips.
> 
> In addition, Tsinghua Unigroup is also moving to build its own storage chip industry ecosystem through acquiring stakes in China's H3C, a major supplier of new IT solutions. In this aspect, the group is focusing its deployments on mobile connection, Internet and cloud services - the three fastest growing outlets for storage chips.
> 
> In the first half of 2018, the group will also launch public cloud services with a focus on the B2B sector with total investment of CNY12 billion*,* according to Zhao.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20180410PD222.html


the best example of education-industry complex, not the Trump regime style military complex.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> Made in China 2025 in display. I thought US trade sanctions already stopped it





AndrewJin said:


> the best example of education-industry complex, not the Trump regime style military complex.





*长江存储国产3D闪存拿下第一笔订单：10776颗芯片*

2018-04-13 07:58:14 来源：驱动之家

关键字:长江存储3D闪存芯片国产

据驱动之家4月12日报道，我国虽然在半导体芯片行业中落后世界先进水平太多，但也在一步一个脚印地前进，不断取得新突破。

据媒体报道，4月11日，由紫光集团联合国家集成电路产业投资基金、湖北集成电路产业投资基金、湖北科投共同投资建设的国家存储器基地项目，芯片生产机台正式进场安装，*这标志着国家存储器基地从厂房建设阶段进入量产准备阶段。*

紫光在武汉、南京、成都三地都有300mm闪存晶圆厂，这次率先启动的是武汉工厂，同时募集的800亿元资金也已经全部到位。






紫光集团全球执行副总裁暨长江存储执行董事长高启全(from Taiwan)更是披露了一个振奋人心的好消息：长江存储的3D NAND闪存已经获得第一笔订单，总计10776颗芯片，将用于8GB USD存储卡产品。

紫光集团董事长兼长江存储董事长赵伟国在发言中强调，国家存储器基地项目是中国集成电路闪存芯片产业规模化发展“零”的突破，相当于中国科技领域的航空母舰。






在此之前，基地生产厂房已于2017年9月提前一个月封顶，32层堆叠立体NAND闪存芯片自主研发也取得重大突破，如今又提前20天完成芯片生产机台搬入，就像是航母舾装完毕、开始装配武器弹药了。

今年底，基地就将实现国产3D闪存的小规模量产，用不了多久就能看到基于国产闪存的智能手机、SSD固态硬盘。

*明年，长江存储还将开始64层堆叠闪存，单颗容量128Gb(16GB)。*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> *长江存储国产3D闪存拿下第一笔订单：10776颗芯片*
> 
> 2018-04-13 07:58:14 来源：驱动之家
> 
> 关键字:长江存储3D闪存芯片国产
> 
> 据驱动之家4月12日报道，我国虽然在半导体芯片行业中落后世界先进水平太多，但也在一步一个脚印地前进，不断取得新突破。
> 
> 据媒体报道，4月11日，由紫光集团联合国家集成电路产业投资基金、湖北集成电路产业投资基金、湖北科投共同投资建设的国家存储器基地项目，芯片生产机台正式进场安装，*这标志着国家存储器基地从厂房建设阶段进入量产准备阶段。*
> 
> 紫光在武汉、南京、成都三地都有300mm闪存晶圆厂，这次率先启动的是武汉工厂，同时募集的800亿元资金也已经全部到位。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 紫光集团全球执行副总裁暨长江存储执行董事长高启全(from Taiwan)更是披露了一个振奋人心的好消息：长江存储的3D NAND闪存已经获得第一笔订单，总计10776颗芯片，将用于8GB USD存储卡产品。
> 
> 紫光集团董事长兼长江存储董事长赵伟国在发言中强调，国家存储器基地项目是中国集成电路闪存芯片产业规模化发展“零”的突破，相当于中国科技领域的航空母舰。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 在此之前，基地生产厂房已于2017年9月提前一个月封顶，32层堆叠立体NAND闪存芯片自主研发也取得重大突破，如今又提前20天完成芯片生产机台搬入，就像是航母舾装完毕、开始装配武器弹药了。
> 
> 今年底，基地就将实现国产3D闪存的小规模量产，用不了多久就能看到基于国产闪存的智能手机、SSD固态硬盘。
> 
> *明年，长江存储还将开始64层堆叠闪存，单颗容量128Gb(16GB)。*



You are rubbing salt to the insult

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> *长江存储国产3D闪存拿下第一笔订单：10776颗芯片*
> 
> 2018-04-13 07:58:14 来源：驱动之家
> 
> 关键字:长江存储3D闪存芯片国产
> 
> 据驱动之家4月12日报道，我国虽然在半导体芯片行业中落后世界先进水平太多，但也在一步一个脚印地前进，不断取得新突破。
> 
> 据媒体报道，4月11日，由紫光集团联合国家集成电路产业投资基金、湖北集成电路产业投资基金、湖北科投共同投资建设的国家存储器基地项目，芯片生产机台正式进场安装，*这标志着国家存储器基地从厂房建设阶段进入量产准备阶段。*
> 
> 紫光在武汉、南京、成都三地都有300mm闪存晶圆厂，这次率先启动的是武汉工厂，同时募集的800亿元资金也已经全部到位。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 紫光集团全球执行副总裁暨长江存储执行董事长高启全(from Taiwan)更是披露了一个振奋人心的好消息：长江存储的3D NAND闪存已经获得第一笔订单，总计10776颗芯片，将用于8GB USD存储卡产品。
> 
> 紫光集团董事长兼长江存储董事长赵伟国在发言中强调，国家存储器基地项目是中国集成电路闪存芯片产业规模化发展“零”的突破，相当于中国科技领域的航空母舰。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 在此之前，基地生产厂房已于2017年9月提前一个月封顶，32层堆叠立体NAND闪存芯片自主研发也取得重大突破，如今又提前20天完成芯片生产机台搬入，就像是航母舾装完毕、开始装配武器弹药了。
> 
> 今年底，基地就将实现国产3D闪存的小规模量产，用不了多久就能看到基于国产闪存的智能手机、SSD固态硬盘。
> 
> *明年，长江存储还将开始64层堆叠闪存，单颗容量128Gb(16GB)。*


WUHAN 2025!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* China's Leading Memory Chip Players to Start Trial Production This Year*
Wang Zhen
Date: Fri, 04/20/2018 - 14:38 / source:Yicai





China's Leading Memory Chip Players to Start Trial Production This Year​
(Yicai Global) April 20 -- China's three leading companies in the field of memory chips will start the intensive trial-production in the second half of this year, ahead of an expected wide-scale roll out next year, says a new research report.

Yangtze Memory Technology Co., Hefei Changxin Integrated Circuit Manufacture Co., and Fujian Jinhua Integrated Circuit Co. are expected to spearhead the development of the country’s memory chip sector, market intelligence provider TrendForce said in a new report.

China’s chip industry has garnered much media attention in recent days following escalating trade frictions between China and the US, culminating in Chinese telecoms equipment maker ZTE Corp. receiving a seven-year ban from purchasing components and services from US suppliers.

Wuhan-based Yangtze Memory has been focusing on NAND Flash memory technologies and completed the first stage of its workshop construction last September. Trial-production is expected to start in the fourth quarter of this year with an initial monthly output of up to 10,000 chips.

Hefei Changxin and Fujian Jinhua have exerted efforts to develop Dynamic Random Access Memory (DRAM) chips, and the pair is expected to start trial-production and mass-production in the third quarter of 2018 and the first half of 2019, respectively.

China's memory chip industry will find it difficult to challenge the existing order of the global market in the short-term due to the relatively small scale of mass-production capacity in the initial stage. Chinese companies will face more challenges such as patent disputes, compared with the international memory chip giants, said TrendForce.

In the long term, as China's memory chip industry gradually matures, the two DRAM manufacturers are expected to ramp up to full capacity in 2020 or 2021, with total monthly output expected to reach 250,000 chips. Yangtze Memory plans to build three NAND Flash workshops in the long-term, with a total output of up to 300,000 chips per month.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> * China's Leading Memory Chip Players to Start Trial Production This Year*
> Wang Zhen
> Date: Fri, 04/20/2018 - 14:38 / source:Yicai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China's Leading Memory Chip Players to Start Trial Production This Year​
> (Yicai Global) April 20 -- China's three leading companies in the field of memory chips will start the intensive trial-production in the second half of this year, ahead of an expected wide-scale roll out next year, says a new research report.
> 
> Yangtze Memory Technology Co., Hefei Changxin Integrated Circuit Manufacture Co., and Fujian Jinhua Integrated Circuit Co. are expected to spearhead the development of the country’s memory chip sector, market intelligence provider TrendForce said in a new report.
> 
> China’s chip industry has garnered much media attention in recent days following escalating trade frictions between China and the US, culminating in Chinese telecoms equipment maker ZTE Corp. receiving a seven-year ban from purchasing components and services from US suppliers.
> 
> Wuhan-based Yangtze Memory has been focusing on NAND Flash memory technologies and completed the first stage of its workshop construction last September. Trial-production is expected to start in the fourth quarter of this year with an initial monthly output of up to 10,000 chips.
> 
> Hefei Changxin and Fujian Jinhua have exerted efforts to develop Dynamic Random Access Memory (DRAM) chips, and the pair is expected to start trial-production and mass-production in the third quarter of 2018 and the first half of 2019, respectively.
> 
> China's memory chip industry will find it difficult to challenge the existing order of the global market in the short-term due to the relatively small scale of mass-production capacity in the initial stage. Chinese companies will face more challenges such as patent disputes, compared with the international memory chip giants, said TrendForce.
> 
> In the long term, as China's memory chip industry gradually matures, the two DRAM manufacturers are expected to ramp up to full capacity in 2020 or 2021, with total monthly output expected to reach 250,000 chips. Yangtze Memory plans to build three NAND Flash workshops in the long-term, with a total output of up to 300,000 chips per month.



_If you are spending $250 billion to import this goddamn commodity, you should have already started supporting and subsidizing domestic industries. The US government has extended a hand of help to force China to finally act, but, they may not be as magnanimous in the future. China needs a complete re-check of its critical dependencies and find legal loopholes to overcome WTO and cover those dependencies through domestic effort. _

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

* Alibaba buys Chip Manufacturer C-SKY Microsystems *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2018-04-20 13:49:06_|_Editor: Chengcheng_





HANGZHOU, April 20 (Xinhua) -- Alibaba Group Holding has acquired Hangzhou C-SKY Microsystems Co., Ltd., an integrated circuit design house, in a bid to increase its own chip-making capability, Alibaba said Friday.

Founded in 2001, Hangzhou-based C-SKY Microsystems develops embedded CPU and chip architecture. The company said it is the only embedded CPU volume provider in China with its own instruction set architecture.

"The acquisition is an important step for Alibaba's chip development," said Zhang Jianfeng, chief technology officer of Alibaba.

Alibaba said the purchase of C-SKY Microsystems will help unify the two companies' R&D capability amid China's campaign to gain self-reliance in key technology.

Alibaba has previously invested in five chip manufacturers, including U.S. AI chip designer Kneron and Barefoot Networks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qwerrty

*Horizon Robotics Acquiring Another Major Semiconductor Company, Says CEO Yu Kai*
April 23rd, 2018, 8:00 AM EST

Horizon Robotics, China's leading AI chip startup, will complete raising several hundred millions of U.S. dollars in May, attracting another global semiconductor company after Intel Corp, and some Chinese and foreign car-makers, to become its new strategic investors. Yu Kai, founder and CEO of the company, told Bloomberg that he is aiming to equip some 30 million autonomous vehicles in China with the company's chips and systems by 2025. (Source: Bloomberg)
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/vide...ing-another-major-semiconductor-company-video

-----------------

menafn.com
*Chinese tech giants speed up chip development*
MENAFN
2 minutes
(MENAFN - Asia Times) Amid the United States chip embargo on Chinese phone-maker ZTE, the nation's technology giants have turned their focus to the rapid development of chip-related businesses, National Business Daily reported.

Alibaba said it is planning to buy Hangzhou C-SKY Microsystems, which is said to be the only self-developed embedded CPU IP core company as a whole.

Zhang Jianfeng, CTO of Alibaba, thinks IP Core is the mainstay of basic chip capabilities, while entering the IP Core area will lay a foundation for the Chinese chip sector to be self-dependent in the future.

It is worth noting that Alibaba has invested in a number of chip companies such as the Cambricon, Barefoot Networks, DeePhi Tech, Kneron and ASR.

Meanwhile, *domestic tech giants including Tencent, iFlytek, and Xiaomi have also entered the cloud chip field in the form of investment or self-research, such as Huawei's semiconductor subsidiary HiSilicon and Baidu's XPU. *

*Evergrande, a real estate giant, also announced its involvement in the integrated circuit industry. 

-*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

qwerrty said:


> *Horizon Robotics Acquiring Another Major Semiconductor Company, Says CEO Yu Kai*
> April 23rd, 2018, 8:00 AM EST
> 
> Horizon Robotics, China's leading AI chip startup, will complete raising several hundred millions of U.S. dollars in May, attracting another global semiconductor company after Intel Corp, and some Chinese and foreign car-makers, to become its new strategic investors. Yu Kai, founder and CEO of the company, told Bloomberg that he is aiming to equip some 30 million autonomous vehicles in China with the company's chips and systems by 2025. (Source: Bloomberg)
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/vide...ing-another-major-semiconductor-company-video
> 
> -----------------
> 
> menafn.com
> *Chinese tech giants speed up chip development*
> MENAFN
> 2 minutes
> (MENAFN - Asia Times) Amid the United States chip embargo on Chinese phone-maker ZTE, the nation's technology giants have turned their focus to the rapid development of chip-related businesses, National Business Daily reported.
> 
> Alibaba said it is planning to buy Hangzhou C-SKY Microsystems, which is said to be the only self-developed embedded CPU IP core company as a whole.
> 
> Zhang Jianfeng, CTO of Alibaba, thinks IP Core is the mainstay of basic chip capabilities, while entering the IP Core area will lay a foundation for the Chinese chip sector to be self-dependent in the future.
> 
> It is worth noting that Alibaba has invested in a number of chip companies such as the Cambricon, Barefoot Networks, DeePhi Tech, Kneron and ASR.
> 
> Meanwhile, *domestic tech giants including Tencent, iFlytek, and Xiaomi have also entered the cloud chip field in the form of investment or self-research, such as Huawei's semiconductor subsidiary HiSilicon and Baidu's XPU. *
> 
> *Evergrande, a real estate giant, also announced its involvement in the integrated circuit industry.
> 
> -*



Lots of major companies investing, especially investing in semiconductors for AI and IoT applications. That's one area China can achieve meaningful presence and sovereignty.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## antonius123

Where is Lenovo and ZTE?

Why aren't they interested with processor chip, while their products really dependent on it


----------



## qwerrty

antonius123 said:


> Where is Lenovo and ZTE?
> 
> Why aren't they interested with processor chip, while their products really dependent on it


yeah, even real estate company is building chips now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese chip sector ‘may overtake Western peers’*
By Li Xuanmin Source:Global Times Published: 2018/4/22 19:48:39

*New uses, sectors can boost nation’s efforts, market position*



An employee works at an encapsulation production line of Tongfu Microelectronics Co in Nantong, East China's Jiangsu Province in February 2018. Photo: VCG

Chinese technology companies are investing heavily in all aspects of the chip-making sector, giving them a chance to surpass their Western peers in "new emerging tracks" such as artificial intelligence (AI) and the Internet of Things (IoT), industry insiders and company executives said over the weekend.

There has been widespread discussion in recent days of the need for China to vigorously develop its own semiconductor sector, after the US government banned the sale of US chips and other components to Chinese telecom company ZTE Corp.

Domestic technology giant Alibaba Group announced over the weekend that it had acquired Hangzhou-based embedded chip maker C-Sky Microsystems, an important move in its chip-making efforts, according to a statement Alibaba sent to the Global Times on Sunday. Terms of the deal were not disclosed.

Alibaba has previously invested in network chips, smartphone chips and IoT chips, involving five companies: Cambricon, Barefoot Networks, Deephi Tech, Kneron and ASR Microelectronic, the statement noted. The group also set up a professional team to conduct research and development of AI chips. 

"The headwinds we now face can only be tackled by scaling up investment in research and development. But there is something we can change, and that is the future," an industry insider told the Global Times over the weekend, speaking on condition of anonymity.

For China, making a breakthrough in the chip industry will be difficult now, he added, citing foreign dominance of semiconductor research and production as well as trade rules developed over the past decades.

Zhang Jianfeng, Alibaba's chief technology officer, noted that in some new industries such as AI and the IoT, domestic chip-makers are at the same level as their US rivals.

"Technologies in chips made around the globe have not yet matured to support the new industries, and that's where the chance for Chinese companies lies," he said.

Within several years, demand for new types of chips will surge, Zhang said. He forecast that 20 billion to 30 billion smart devices will require new chips, a market that will be "hundreds of times" larger than the current one.

"Producers with enough data and application scenarios will have an edge in chips' core competiveness," he said.

Chinese companies' gaps with their Western peers are shrinking thanks to the injection of capital into the integrated circuit sector and government support policies, Chen Feng, vice president of Chinese fabless semiconductor maker Rockchip, told the Global Times on Sunday.

"An increasing number of self-supplied chips are now being installed in cellphones and high-end electronic devices made in China," Chen said.

Diao Shijing, director of information technology at the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology, said on Saturday that China's chip industry has made "significant progress and is now catching up with the technology of the world's first-echelon companies, particularly in design capacity," the China Media Group reported.

The market is also expanding rapidly, with domestic chips being adopted from daily life and the industrial sector to AI and smart cars, Diao noted.

From 2013 to 2017, the industry achieved an average annual growth rate of 21 percent, five times that of the global market, according to Diao.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## antonius123

*Market Should Be Decisive in Developing China’s Semiconductor Chip Industry*
Wu Danqing

Date: Mon, 04/23/2018 - 15:42 / source:Yicai





Market Should Be Decisive in Developing China’s Semiconductor Chip Industry
_[Yicai Global is committed to providing an open forum to air a diverse range of views. The opinions expressed herein are the author’s alone. Yicai Global has redacted this article to conform to our style]_

(Yicai Global) April 23 -- China has developed atomic and hydrogen bombs and man-made satellites, but why does it still not have its own high-end integrated circuit products?

Chinese companies have become global leaders in many advanced technologies, but why does the country still rely heavily on imports of high-performance engines?

The US commerce department banned ZTE Corp. from buying American components April 16, and the policy triggered heated debate over semiconductor innovation in China. Chinese manufacturers are with maximizing profits and failed to pay due heed to technological research and development. Tens of billions of yuan have been invested in bike-sharing, food delivery and group buying startups, but very few investors seem interested in high-tech businesses. The dilemma facing ZTE today results from the company’s long neglect of basic research and technical innovation. 

I have worked in the IC industry for 16 years, and I do not agree with them on this matter. The chip industry is where first movers have significant advantages over new entrants, so Chinese companies cannot rely purely on investment -- financing from funds, venture capital firms or private investors -- if they are ever to catch up with the US semiconductor giants. China needs to work out its own ‘Manhattan Project’ to leapfrog its Western rivals. 

*Late-mover disadvantage of Chinese chipmakers*

Chinese companies have made considerable headway in the telecommunication field in recent years. ZTE and Huawei Technologies Co. have developed very mature products and have been actively involved in setting international industry standards. However, both still depend on dominant US companies for core chipsets, a circumstance dictated by the current global division of labor and the unique features of the semiconductor market.

US manufacturers cannot beat Chinese competitors in the system integration business, so they have gradually abandoned the equipment market and instead diverted more resources to upstream chip development. This explains why most Chinese firms focus on equipment manufacturing and system integration, while their American counterparts specialize in core component development, giving the latter significant first-mover advantage in the chipmaking scene.

For the sake of clarity, let us consider the ‘battle’ between the world’s two major chipmakers, Intel Corp. and Advanced Micro Device Inc. in the 1990s. Intel developed the 486 chipset first and sold the product at a relatively high price. By the time AMD released its 486 chips about six months later, Intel had recouped its initial investment and made a fortune on the product, and it decided to mark the product down to the cost price, undercutting its main rival. It then reinvested the profits in the development of new-generation products. AMD, as the late mover, invested heavily in 486 chip research and development, but its profits were nowhere near that of Intel’s. The number of transistors in a dense integrated circuit doubles and the production price halves about every two years. American semiconductor companies applied this law to consolidate their competitive advantages and profit from it, and thus far it has been a virtuous cycle.

Like AMD, Chinese chipmakers are at a disadvantage relative to first movers. Every time they developed a new product with substantial investment of money and other resources, the US companies lowered their prices and kick off new product development. As a result, it was very hard, if not impossible, for new entrants to make money at all, considering the prohibitive investment involved. No company can sustain such losses forever.

Can Chinese chip companies achieve leapfrog development? Chipmaking is a capital- and tech-intensive business with three salient characteristics. First, technical accumulation is of paramount importance, meaning that it is almost impossible to skip a specific product and develop a newer generation of chips directly. European and American companies started semiconductor R&D in the 1960s and 70s, so they are far ahead in this respect. Second, leapfrogging in R&D necessarily involves higher spending on human resources. Third, it is impossible for an information technology firm to reduce R&D costs unless it manages to reach a certain production scale. Given the relatively limited number of users, Chinese chipsets have many defects and vulnerabilities that are difficult to find (and therefore solve), making them less competitive in terms of both product performance and pricing.

In short, most Chinese chipmakers have been operating at a loss, as dictated by the first-mover advantage enjoyed by Western companies. In my opinion, they cannot achieve leapfrogging development relying on government subsidies alone.

*Chinese chipmakers should not count on government subsidies*

The Chinese government has been subsidizing the semiconductor industry for many years. A dedicated R&D fund was established in the 1990s to support home-grown brands such as Shanghai Huahong Integrated Circuit Co., Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corp. and Hongli Clean Energy Technologies Corp.. Later, the government invested an aggregate of more than CNY10 billion (USD1.59 billion) in a special fund to promote core electronic device, high-end universal chip and basic software development, but the actual results were less than expected.

With a change of strategies, China started to purchase foreign companies to acquire existing semiconductor technologies, but the plan was soon detected by foreign governments. The US blocked a series of takeover deals proposed by Chinese companies. Their attempts to acquire core communication, storage, processor, sensor, radio frequency or high-end simulation technologies were unsuccessful, despite the generous offerings. Both approaches have proved non-viable.

As to why very few private investors are interested in high-tech businesses, I think all investors are after profit, and nothing can be said against this. Private investors are keen on internet startups such like food delivery and cab-hailing services, because they can make quick money from these businesses. As an emerging industry Internet + has limitless potential for development, which is something that appeals to all venture capitalists. It would be unrealistic to expect a reasonable investor to invest in such mature markets as chips. IC product development entails prohibitive financial input, but the commercial gains can be insignificant or even negative, so we should not count on VC companies to fund chip R&D activities.

Government subsidies and investment alone cannot close the gap between Chinese and Western semiconductor products. That said, we may have seen the first glimpse of light at the end of the tunnel with the recent rapid development of several Chinese chipmakers. HiSilicon Technologies Co., Spreadtrum Communications (Shanghai) Co., RDA Microelectronics, Inc. and Goodix now rank among top-tier global semiconductor companies. HiSilicon’s Kirin series, above all, are as good as similar high-end Western products in performance as well as price. It is simply a miracle! The price paid by Huawei is that it invested billions of yuan in product development and sustained heavy losses for nine years. The company subsidized the loss-making chip business using earnings from its communications divisions. Another important reason is that Huawei is not a public company; otherwise it could not possibly have weathered the massive losses.

China is increasingly aware of the strategic importance of the chipmaking industry and local governments are showing renewed enthusiasm in semiconductor products. It is said that hundreds of integrated circuit production lines have been built, or are being built, in the country. Having said that, I am personally skeptical as to whether these efforts will translate into a breakthrough in any core technologies. 

The chipmaking industry chain is quite long, encompassing raw materials and equipment manufacturing (upstream), processing (middle-stream) and chip design (downstream). Most production lines are still used for contract manufacturing. The business model is based on extensive inputs (or factors of production) -- a legacy from the industrial age -- and is therefore irrelevant to our discussions here. We already have very strong contract manufacturers like SMIC and Huahong, so I believe most new production lines represent repetitive investment in low-end production, which can easily lead to serious waste of low-end production capacity.

The semiconductor industry is capital- and tech-intensive. Over the decades, Europe and the US have created an almost perfect market system, so the Chinese government should devise its own ‘Manhattan Project’ through effective planning, focusing our limited financial resources on strengthening the weakest links.

*China should encourage contributions by private investors*

I believe that China’s semiconductor industry has the necessary conditions to overcome the challenges. First, we have an enormous domestic market. China is already a major player in the equipment manufacturing space. Second, we have more labor resources relative to Western economies. During the early years of economic reforms, our country relied on migrant workers to boost the export processing business, but we have passed the turning point now. However, the migrant worker ‘dividend’ has been replaced by the engineer dividend. China produces millions of science and engineering graduates every year, and many foreign multinationals have trained many qualified Chinese technical professionals. Third, we have enough funding. Chinese companies have all the necessary financial resources, but the real question is how to effectively leverage these resources to deliver the best results. 

In the light of the unique characteristics of the chipmaking industry and the Chinese status quo, I would like to propose the following strategy for catalyzing the domestic semiconductor industry.

Firstly, the government should stick to the market economy model and engender enthusiasm about the chipmaking industry among private investors, aiming to integrate policy support and private investment into a synergistic force. Ideally, research institute subsidies should be replaced by user-oriented subsidization -- that is, subsidies can be offered for downstream equipment manufacturers for every domestically-produced chipset they purchase, for two reasons: the prohibitive R&D expenditure associated with semiconductor products dictate that production costs cannot be lowered unless the products are installed and used in a significant amount of telecommunication systems; and (ii) a new chipset is not fully developed until it has been thoroughly adapted to various equipment. Additionally, such an approach is advisable because the subsidies are not allocated to any specific companies, and equipment manufacturers choose chip suppliers themselves. Chipmakers must compete against each other to be eligible for subsidies, so government funds are used to finance R&D of the most competitive products, without tampering with normal market competition.

Secondly, priority should go to startups to lower chip development and production costs. What China really needs now is not low-end contract manufacturing, but rather producers of core high-end chipsets. Therefore, instead of investing in dozens of production companies, the government should focus its resources on a small number of innovative startups. It can set up a fund for startups specializing in high-end semiconductor products, subsidizing their business development through tax incentives. Private investors must be mobilized to contribute to the formation of a virtuous cycle, because sustainable profits are the key to long-term development of the domestic chipmaking industry. 

Lastly, human resources acquisition is very important. Some of the best Chinese engineers are still working in Europe and the US, so well-targeted policies should be introduced to attract talented overseas Chinese professionals. This is critical especially because human capital is what matters the most for the development of semiconductors, software and all other high-tech businesses.

It has been said that the supply ban the US government slapped on ZTE is catastrophic for the Chinese telecommunication industry, but some people argue that it opens new opportunities for Chinese chipmakers. In my opinion, we should not be too pessimistic about the future of our semiconductor industry. What happened to ZTE poses both challenges and opportunities. On the one hand, it taught us a bitter lesson about the consequences of excessive reliance on foreign technology. On the other hand, it toughened our determination to grow away from the real-estate-based growth model toward technology and innovation driven development. The transition can be a very painful process, but it is the only way out. We must believe in the market economy system as the main driving force for the development of a strong domestic semiconductor industry.

_(The author is a senior R&D director from a leading international semiconductor company)
https://www.yicaiglobal.com/news/ma...eveloping-china’s-semiconductor-chip-industry_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

antonius123 said:


> Chinese companies have become global leaders in many advanced technologies, but why does the country still rely heavily on imports of high-performance engines?



I guess the reason is partly a blind faith on free market and interdependency. But, even if market is supposedly rational and profit seeking, there is always larger strategic concerns and calculations by the state. 

Thus, when the US regime says jump, those might multinationals have to ask "how high?"

That's a good practical lesson to free market fundamentalists and laizzes faire believers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qwerrty

*



*

*Horizon Robotics Exerts Tight Grip Over Artificial Intelligence Stack*

James Morra | Apr 23, 2018

As the race intensifies to run machine learning tasks in embedded devices instead of the cloud, several companies are trying to set themselves up with custom chips to ease the shift. Horizon Robotics is not only tackling chips but also software and the cloud, with an eye toward beating rivals in applications like security cameras and autonomous cars.

“The chip is the local brain that directly senses the surrounding environment, while the algorithm is the miner of the data,” said Kai Yu, founder and chief executive of Horizon Robotics, and the former head of Baidu’s artificial intelligence unit, called the Institute of Deep Learning, in an interview with Electronic Design.

“We want to empower end devices with A.I. capacity and make them smart without relying on the cloud alone,” Yu said, adding that the “chip and algorithms are used to perceive and filter big data, perform real-time processing and transmit valuable data to the cloud for further mining and modeling. Each component works together.”

The central component in Horizon Robotics’ SoCs is the brain processing unit, a custom block of circuitry that specializes in algorithms trained on vast libraries of images, hundreds of hours of video, or other data. The silicon slab can also be slipped into chips like field-programmable gate arrays (FPGAs) or application-specific integrated circuits (ASICs), Yu said.

The Beijing, China-based company is aiming to plant its chips into tens of millions of smart cameras over the next two years. Developing and deploying the technology so quickly led it to raise $100 million in venture capital last year from investors including Sequoia Capital, state-owned China Jianyin Investment, Harvest Fund Management and Intel Capital.

One of Horizon Robotics' chips, Sunrise, runs facial recognition or other inference algorithms with up to a trillion operations per second. The company recently released a security camera using it at the International Security Technology Show in Las Vegas. The camera can identify and follow 200 objects within each frame of video, recognizing the face of customers in a clothing store, for example, or plucking a criminal suspect from a crowded sidewalk.

With Sunrise, based on 40-nanometer technology, the camera runs at 30 frames per second while consuming 1.5 watts. With support for 50,000 different faces and 99.7 percent accuracy, the system can avoid the latency and bandwidth issues introduced by steaming data to servers in the cloud, where training and inference typically occur.

While Horizon Robotics has the upper hand over American rivals in China, the challenge is in keeping its hardware and software on the same page. While software engineers can change lines of code relatively fast, chip designers need several months and millions of dollars to prototype chips and get them back from the foundry. “It’s been a priority since the get-go,” Yu said.

He added that four-fifths of the company’s more than 300 employees have research and development backgrounds. Other founders of Horizon Robotics include Chang Huang, a founder of Baidu’s A.I. business unit, and Ming Yang, a founder of Facebook’s A.I. research team. Feng Zhou, a former principle chip architect for Huawei’s HiSilicon business, leads chip development.

In many ways, the company’s pincer attack on machine learning mirrors China’s national strategy. Not only has the country pledged $150 billion to close the technology gap between American and Chinese chip suppliers – and reduce its roughly $275 billion in annual chip imports – but it is also pushing to become the world leader in artificial intelligence by 2030.

The machine learning movement could level the playing field for China’s chips, particularly as the focus shifts to custom over commodity products. Horizon Robotics uses 40nm technology that entered production almost a decade ago, but it is jumping into embedded inference with companies like Qualcomm, which has started sampling 10nm chips that can be installed in networks of security cameras.

China’s ambitions include the deployment of 30 million autonomous cars within the next decade. Horizon Robotics is also trying to tap into the momentum behind that market. The company has partnered with Robert Bosch and Ford’s Chinese partner Chongqing Changan Automobile, among others, to put its automotive camera processor, called Journey, through its paces.

Horizon Robotics designed Journey to spot pedestrians, lane markings and other vehicles on the road and help driverless cars avert accidents. The chip may ultimately compete with systems from Santa Clara, California-based Nvidia and Intel’s Mobileye business. Bloomberg reported that the company is looking to have autonomous test cars on Chinese roads by 2019.

“China right now is a huge market for a lot of innovation happening in machine learning, from city management and security to autonomous driving,” said Yu, a member of the country’s strategic artificial intelligence advisory board. “China is a great playground for us to develop and mature these products for the rest of the world.”




Code:


http://www.electronicdesign.com/embedded-revolution/horizon-robotics-exerts-tight-grip-over-artificial-intelligence-stack



--------------------


shine.cn
*Investors eye chip investment after US imposes sanctions on ZTE*
Zhu Shenshen
2 minutes

The chip sector has become the hottest investment target in China after the US imposed sanctions against ZTE, Shanghai Daily learned during an investment forum held in the city today.

The integration between chip and artificial intelligence and smart manufacturing also have become hot spots, investors told the three-day Chinaventure Investment Conference Annual Summit in Shanghai, which ends tomorrow.

"The ZTE case is a catalyst to push up chip investment. It may be the best time and opportunity for Chinese chip firms," Wu Yenan, a partner at Rising Investments, told the forum.

Chinese funds can still find unique opportunities in automotive electronics and related software, said Hao Dan, chairman of HTHS Capital, a Shenzhen-based fund managing 20 billion yuan (US$3.2 billion) of assets.

The US action against China's leading telecom equipment maker ZTE has raised wide-range concerns. The Chinese government and industry officials have called for urgent action to develop China's own chip technologies.

On Friday, Alibaba said it would acquire Hangzhou C-SKY Microsystems Co, an integrated circuit design house, to increase its own chip-making capability.

Rising Investments, a fund focusing on chip investment, said it will expand its investment portfolio to new segments like RF (radio frequency) chip this year.

-

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*First Chinese Terahertz Imaging Chip Debuts, Can Replace Imports*
LIAO SHUMIN
DATE: TUE, 04/24/2018 - 13:48 / SOURCE:YICAI

(Yicai Global) April 24 -- The first made-in-China terahertz body-scanner imaging chip has been officially released, state Xinhua News Agency reported yesterday.

The wave signal radiated by the human body is so weak that the rice grain-sized terahertz chip must have the characteristics of ultra-high sensitivity, ultra-low noise, and ultra-wideband to detect the faint fleeting signal the body’s radiation emits and image it. These electromagnetic pulses, lasting one millionth of a millionth of a second, are called terahertz waves.

The chip, unveiled at the First Digital China Summit held in Fuzhou in China’s southeastern Fujian province from April 22 ton 24, detects these emanations and analyzes them with its internal algorithm to image the human body, which helps security staff quickly detect hazardous concealed articles and poses no radiation risk to those undergoing security checks. It thus effectively resolves a security problem, explained Wang Qiang, deputy director of the 13th Research Institute of China Electronic Technology Group Corp., its developer.

Other countries previously controlled the core technology for imaging chips for security inspection devices. China has now achieved independent research and development capability and controllability in key links of the terahertz chip, such as material growth, manufacturing techniques, simulation modeling and circuit design.

The terahertz detector modules equipped with these chips can replace imported ones and have advantages in price and performance over similar foreign products. Their advent significantly boosts the level of China's terahertz body scanners, Wang said.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## qwerrty

good news for china's ai chip companies..

i can see DJI will stop using intel's movidius chips in their future drones 




---
asia.nikkei.com
*China's Hikvision downplays US risks amid ZTE woes - Nikkei Asian Review*
CHENG TING-FANG and LAULY LI, Nikkei staff writers


A full ban on American-made components similar to that facing ZTE would have only a limited impact on Hikvision, Huang said.

"In the surveillance industry, the components we need are much less than those needed for smartphones or telecom equipment. We think we should be OK if we cannot buy anything from the U.S.," she said. "*We do see more and more domestic lens providers and sensor makers that could supply quality components so that we do not need to buy from foreign suppliers*."

*Hikvision buys chips from U.S. producer Nvidia to facilitate artificial intelligence features for video surveillance camera systems, Huang said, but she sees alternatives in solutions provided by smaller local chip startups. Her company also announced plans late last year to develop its own AI chips but it will still rely on external suppliers until the chip is available.*

The Chinese company, which was founded in 2001 and listed in 2010, is regarded as a major entity in advancing the country's AI industry, which Beijing hopes will reach $150 billion by 2030. Many analysts said Hikvision's rapid rise in recent years also fits with China's push to surveil and control its 1.4 billion citizens.

Hikvision generated net profit of 9.41 billion yuan in 2017, up more than 26%, on a 31% increase in revenue. Sales for January-March 2018 jumped nearly 33% on the year to 9.36 billion yuan, while net profit advanced more than 22% to 1.81 billion yuan.

Analysts also see just a mild impact on Hikvision if it is barred from using U.S. components. Jay Huang, an analyst at Bernstein Research, said his agency expects only up to 4% of the company's revenue could be influenced by such a ban. 

*"The ZTE event may trigger Hikvision to accelerate its reprioritization and diversification of suppliers," the analyst said. Huawei chip arm Hisilicon Technologies and Chinese homegrown AI chip startups such as Cambricon Technologies and Horizon Robotics could all provide related solutions that Hikvision now buys from Intel's Movidius and Nvidia, he said.
*
full..


Code:


https://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Companies/China-s-Hikvision-downplays-US-risks-amid-ZTE-woes

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## qwerrty

we have real estate company makin ai chips. why not online news company do it too? lol.. who's next? didi? weibo? dji? noodle soup restaurant? 

--
technode.com
*The company behind Jinri Toutiao is creating its own AI chips · TechNode*
Masha Borak
2-3 minutes

The recent US ban on selling components to China’s state-owned communication technology ZTE has become a boon for China’s chip makers. Bytedance—the company behind AI-powered news aggregation platform Jinri Toutiao—has set its eyes on developing its own AI chips.

“Bytedance has the largest number of users in the world whose videos need to be analyzed and processed and uploaded, and we are purchasing a large number of chips. At present, we are actively seeking breakthroughs in the chip-related field,” Vice-President of Bytedance Yang Zhenyuan told 36Kr (in Chinese). He did not, however, provide any specifics on the products being developed.

The news comes only a few days after Alibaba announced the creation of its neural network chip, the Ali-NPU, which will be used in AI applications for businesses through the Ali Cloud. Just one day after the announcement, Alibaba also revealed it will fully acquire local chipmaker C-SKY Microsystems.

Yang also told reporters that although the “ZTE event” reflects the weakness of China’s high-tech industries in key chips and core components, the country still has the opportunity to seek new breakthroughs in the emerging direction of AI chips. However, it will take a long time to reach international levels in the high-end chip field; the R&D cycle will be very long, Yang added.

In the short term, China has the ability to achieve a balanced situation through some areas of leadership (such as artificial intelligence, software ecology and other fields), which can lay the foundation for long-term independent research and development, Yang added. While the US technology giants Facebook and Google are independently developing AI chips, domestic internet giants are also laying out a map, he noted.

Bytedance is not just eyeing AI development, it is also preparing an aggressive expansion overseas. CEO of Bytedance Zhang Yiming revealed at the sixth anniversary of Toutiao that the main keyword for the company in 2018 will be globalization. Their goal is to have more than half of their users from overseas in the next three years.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Qualcomm-backed startup announces AI processor family*
March 07, 2018 // By Peter Clarke
2-3 minutes

Kneron said it has adopted a filter decomposition technology that allows the division of large-scale convolutional computing blocks into a number of smaller ones to compute in parallel. Together with the reconfigurable convolution accelerating technology, the computing results from the small blocks will be integrated to achieve better overall computing performance. Model compression allows unoptimized models to be shrunk a few dozen times. The multi-level caching technique reduces the use of CPU resources and further improves the overall operational efficiency.

Kneron NPU IP Series allows ResNet, YOLO and other deep learning networks to run on edge devices including hardware IP, compiler, and model compression. It supports various types of CNNs such as Resnet-18, Resnet-34, Vgg16, GoogleNet, and Lenet, as well as mainstream deep learning frameworks, including Caffe, Keras, and TensorFlow.

Albert Liu, Kneron´s founder and CEO said: "Since the release of its first NPU IP in 2016, Kneron has been making continuous efforts to optimize its NPU design and specifications for various industrial applications. We are pleased to introduce the new NPU IP Series and to announce that the KDP 500 will be adopted by our customer and enter to the mask tape-out process in the upcoming second quarter."

Kneron was founded in 2015 and completed a Series A financing round worth more than $10 million in November 2017. Alibaba Entrepreneurs Fund and CDIB Capital Group are the lead investors, and Himax Technologies, Qualcomm, Thundersoft, Sequoia Capital and Cy Zone are co-investors.



Code:


http://www.eenewsanalog.com/news/qualcomm-backed-startup-announces-ai-processor-family/page/0/1

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*中国电科38所发布“魂芯二号A”芯片：实际运算性能业界同类最强*

2018-04-25 来源：安徽日报

关键字:芯片国产芯片魂芯中国电科38所魂芯二号A

据安徽日报报道，4月23日，中国电科38所在福州举行的首届数字中国建设峰会上发布了实际运算性能业界同类产品最强的数字信号处理器——“魂芯二号A”。*该芯片由38所完全自主设计，在一秒钟内能完成千亿次浮点操作运算，单核性能超过当前国际市场上同类芯片性能4倍。*

*



*

资料图

高性能芯片被誉为 “工业粮草”，代表了一个国家信息技术水平。一直以来，我国在高性能数字信号处理器（DSP）方面始终依赖进口。 12年前，38所就开始进入数字信号处理器芯片领域。2012年，该所推出我国自主研发的首款实用型高性能浮点通用DSP芯片——*“魂芯一号”，性能高于同期市场同类DSP芯片4~6倍，并成功应用在我国空警-500预警机雷达等多个国防科技装备上，成为我国首款广泛应用于国防科技装备的高端自主数字信号处理器。*

“魂芯二号A”采用全自主体系架构，研发历时6年，突破了控制器设计等多个技术难题，获得国家技术发明专利、软件著作权等科技成果30余项；拥有当前业界性能最强的DSP核，实现了对国内外同类产品性能指标的超越。相对于“魂芯一号”，“魂芯二号A”性能提升了6倍，通过单核变多核、扩展运算部件、升级指令系统等手段，使器件性能千亿次浮点运算同时，具有相对良好的应用环境和调试手段；单核实现1024浮点FFT （快速傅里叶变换）运算仅需1.6微秒，运算效能比德州仪器公司TMS320C6678高3倍，实际性能为其1.7倍，器件数据吞吐率达每秒240Gb。

作为通用DSP处理器，*“魂芯二号A”将广泛运用于雷达、电子对抗、通信、图像处理、医疗电子、工业机器人等高密集计算领域*。目前，正在多种重大装备以及图像处理领域中推广使用。

中国电科首席科学家、“魂芯二号A”总设计师洪一介绍，“魂芯二号A”的推出，使得软件无线电从理想走向现实，芯片功能逐渐取决于软件算法的更新成为可能，为我国建立自主体系高端DSP产品谱系奠定坚实基础。

@Bussard Ramjet

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qwerrty

cirr said:


> *中国电科38所发布“魂芯二号A”芯片：实际运算性能业界同类最强*
> 
> 2018-04-25 来源：安徽日报
> 
> 关键字:芯片国产芯片魂芯中国电科38所魂芯二号A
> 
> 据安徽日报报道，4月23日，中国电科38所在福州举行的首届数字中国建设峰会上发布了实际运算性能业界同类产品最强的数字信号处理器——“魂芯二号A”。*该芯片由38所完全自主设计，在一秒钟内能完成千亿次浮点操作运算，单核性能超过当前国际市场上同类芯片性能4倍。*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 资料图
> 
> 高性能芯片被誉为 “工业粮草”，代表了一个国家信息技术水平。一直以来，我国在高性能数字信号处理器（DSP）方面始终依赖进口。 12年前，38所就开始进入数字信号处理器芯片领域。2012年，该所推出我国自主研发的首款实用型高性能浮点通用DSP芯片——*“魂芯一号”，性能高于同期市场同类DSP芯片4~6倍，并成功应用在我国空警-500预警机雷达等多个国防科技装备上，成为我国首款广泛应用于国防科技装备的高端自主数字信号处理器。*
> 
> “魂芯二号A”采用全自主体系架构，研发历时6年，突破了控制器设计等多个技术难题，获得国家技术发明专利、软件著作权等科技成果30余项；拥有当前业界性能最强的DSP核，实现了对国内外同类产品性能指标的超越。相对于“魂芯一号”，“魂芯二号A”性能提升了6倍，通过单核变多核、扩展运算部件、升级指令系统等手段，使器件性能千亿次浮点运算同时，具有相对良好的应用环境和调试手段；单核实现1024浮点FFT （快速傅里叶变换）运算仅需1.6微秒，运算效能比德州仪器公司TMS320C6678高3倍，实际性能为其1.7倍，器件数据吞吐率达每秒240Gb。
> 
> 作为通用DSP处理器，*“魂芯二号A”将广泛运用于雷达、电子对抗、通信、图像处理、医疗电子、工业机器人等高密集计算领域*。目前，正在多种重大装备以及图像处理领域中推广使用。
> 
> 中国电科首席科学家、“魂芯二号A”总设计师洪一介绍，“魂芯二号A”的推出，使得软件无线电从理想走向现实，芯片功能逐渐取决于软件算法的更新成为可能，为我国建立自主体系高端DSP产品谱系奠定坚实基础。
> 
> @Bussard Ramjet


nice to to see they invest in dsp chip too and powerful one too. now huawei and zte dont have to buy from cadence or ceva

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Wow, who says Trump really hates China? 

I wonder if it was really Russians getting Trump elected.

I would suggest DP to look more closely at Trump-CPC relations. 



***

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qwerrty

TaiShang said:


> Wow, who says Trump really hates China?
> 
> I wonder if it was really Russians getting Trump elected.
> 
> I would suggest DP to look more closely at Trump-CPC relations.
> 
> 
> 
> ***


even china has technologies in place as alternatives, most chinese local companies would still choose foreign sources because of 'foreign sh1t better than china' mentality. now trump has opened their eyes wide & clear; they could go bankrupt if they don't make sh1t themselves or give local companies a chance to grow and improve. this is a blessing in disguise. more and more companies now investing in chip making business. everyday you hear company from another industry jumping into chip industry. all thanks trump

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

qwerrty said:


> even china has technologies in place as alternatives, most chinese local companies would still choose foreign sources because of 'foreign sh1t better than china' mentality. now trump has opened their eyes wide & clear, they could go bankrupt if they don't make sh1t themselves or give local companies a chance to grow and improve. this is a blessing in disguise. more and more companies now investing chip making business. everyday you hear company from another industry jumping into chip industry. all thanks trump



Not true. In fact, most Chinese companies will immediately choose a Chinese supplier if they reach the quality that they need. And examples are aplenty: 


AMEC- It has been making MOCVDs for many many years, but its MOCVDs weren't deemed good enough. However, in 2017, it was able to reach a level where it can deliver good MOCVDs. Immediately it got so many orders from local suppliers, that within one year, it leapfrogged Vecco to become the largest MOCVD vendor. 
Goodix- Almost all Chinese companies place their fingerprint scanner order here. 
AAC- Every Chinese company places their order for acoustics and haptics here. 
BOE- It has only got Chinese customers as of now, who introduce its products in both low and medium end devices. 

This is a very good article, and everyone should read this one: 

https://asia.nikkei.com/Spotlight/C...ompanies-aim-to-topple-Samsung-Intel-and-TSMC


----------



## JSCh

*China Invites Foreign Cash to Build a World-Class Chip Industry*
Bloomberg News
25 April 2018, 13:37 GMT+8

Beijing takes foreign money for its second chip-sector fund
The surprise announcement comes as U.S.-China tensions simmer
China wants foreign investment in its plan to become a world-class player in semiconductors, a surprise move at a time the U.S. opposes the Asian nation’s goal of dominating next-generation technologies.

As part of efforts to reduce an overwhelming reliance on foreign technology, the Chinese government set up a fund that aims to raise up to 200 billion yuan ($31.7 billion) to back a spectrum of domestic firms from processor designers to equipment makers. The China Integrated Circuit Industry Investment Fund Co. will now take foreign money, the country’s tech industry overseer said Wednesday.

“The second phase of the national IC fund is still raising money. We welcome overseas companies to participate in the fund,” Chen Yin, general engineer and spokesman of the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology, told reporters in Beijing.

Semiconductors lie at the heart of a spat between the world’s two largest economies, a dispute that’s swelling tariffs, chilling Chinese investments in American companies and hampering the Asian nation’s development of technologies from fifth-generation wireless to artificial intelligence. The U.S. government is even reviewing the possible use of a 1977 law under which President Donald Trump could declare a national emergency, block transactions and seize assets.

Along with the U.S. blacklisting of ZTE Corp. for seven years, that only reminded Beijing of the urgent need to whittle down its dependency on American technologies. The action taken against ZTE has ironically galvanized China’s existing plan to shell out some $150 billion over 10 years to achieve a leading position in chip design and manufacturing -- a vision that U.S. executives and officials have repeatedly warned could harm American interests.

U.S. ‘Acting Like Bully’ With High Tech Restrictions, China Says​
Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corp. Investors in the initial vehicle were mainly central and local governments and state-owned enterprises. It’s unclear whether the MIIT has entertained any foreign approaches.

“China has a vast electronics information market and we will continue to take the path of innovation and international cooperation,” Chen said. “We will push for quicker breakthroughs in key technologies.”

— With assistance by Yuan Gao



China Invites Foreign Cash to Build a World-Class Chip Industry - Bloomberg

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qwerrty

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Not true. In fact, most Chinese companies will immediately choose a Chinese supplier if they reach the quality that they need. And examples are aplenty:
> 
> 
> AMEC- It has been making MOCVDs for many many years, but its MOCVDs weren't deemed good enough. However, in 2017, it was able to reach a level where it can deliver good MOCVDs. Immediately it got so many orders from local suppliers, that within one year, it leapfrogged Vecco to become the largest MOCVD vendor.
> Goodix- Almost all Chinese companies place their fingerprint scanner order here.
> AAC- Every Chinese company places their order for acoustics and haptics here.
> BOE- It has only got Chinese customers as of now, who introduce its products in both low and medium end devices.
> 
> This is a very good article, and everyone should read this one:
> 
> https://asia.nikkei.com/Spotlight/C...ompanies-aim-to-topple-Samsung-Intel-and-TSMC


xpeng motor, dji, didi, byton, nio and few other self-driving startups choose mobileye and movidius over their own companies. the funny thing is those that interested in chinese chips are from foreign companies. ridiculous.. i bet those fu<kers probably running round from one chinese chip startup to another right now looking for replacement after that zte ban..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> Wow, who says Trump really hates China?
> 
> I wonder if it was really Russians getting Trump elected.
> 
> I would suggest DP to look more closely at Trump-CPC relations.
> 
> 
> 
> ***





*工信部：集成电路发展基金正二期募资 欢迎企业参与*

2018-04-25 17:09:14

关键字:集成电路发展基金募集基金集成电路二期4G用户芯片设计

【观察者网 综合报道】集成电路产业是一个技术密集型、人才密集型和资金密集型产业。近来的中兴事件让人们再度关心中国集成电路的发展。25日，工业和信息化部总工程师、新闻发言人陈因在北京透露，中国正在进行集成电路发展基金二期募集。

当天，国务院新闻办公室举行一季度工业通信业发展情况新闻发布会。

会上，工业和信息化部总工程师、新闻发言人陈因介绍了今年一季度工业和通信业的发展情况，称一季度4G用户总数达10.5亿户，4G用户总数占移动电话用户总数的72.2%，电信业务收入同比增长5.1%。

在答记者问环节，彭博社记者提问：中国发展半导体的计划是否会受到美国近期对中兴制裁的影响，在此基础上，中方是否会提高在集成电路方面的资金投入，尤其是在集成电路二期投入方面，会不会加大这方面的资金投入？

陈因回答，相信大家已经注意到，我们商务部和外交部已经对中兴作出了回应，表明了中方的立场。集成电路产业是一个技术密集型、人才密集型和资金密集型产业。

他说，近年来，在市场需求的拉动下，我国集成电路产业快速发展，整体实力显著增强，产业规模快速发展壮大。但是在芯片设计、制造能力和人才队伍方面还存在着差距，需要进一步加快发展。中国的电子产业信息市场广阔，我们将坚持走创新发展和开放合作的道路，加快推动核心技术的突破，加强国际间产业的合作，我们有信心与世界各国一道，为人类发展谋福祉、共进步。

“您刚才问到我们*集成电路发展基金，现在正在进行第二期募集资金，我们也欢迎各方企业参与我们基金的募集。*”陈因说。







*国家集成电路产业投资基金 一期投资晶圆制造*

2014年10月，工信部网站发布公告，国家集成电路产业投资基金（简称“大基金”）于9月24日正式设立，该基金将采取股权投资等多种形式，重点投资集成电路芯片制造业，兼顾芯片设计、封装测试、设备和材料等产业。

大基金采取公司制形式。国开金融、中国烟草、亦庄国投、中国移动、上海国盛、中国电科、紫光通信、华芯投资等作为发起人，吸引大型企业、金融机构以及社会资金，共同投资设立国家集成电路产业投资基金股份有限公司。

大基金将采取股权投资等多种形式，重点投资集成电路芯片制造业，兼顾芯片设计、封装测试、设备和材料等产业，推动企业提升产能水平和实行兼并重组、规范企业治理，形成良性自我发展能力。






*晶圆制造是大基金一期的重点投资领域。根据国际半导体产业协会（SEMI）的数据统计，预估在2017年-2020年间，全球将有62座新的晶圆厂投入营运。期间国内将有26座新的晶圆厂投入营运，占新增晶圆厂比重高达42%。*

“从产业发展角度看，并不需这么多地方建晶圆厂，并且一些地方不具备建厂条件。晶圆厂遍地开花值得警惕，相当部分晶圆厂未来可能慢慢倒闭，或者被大厂合并。”《中国证券报》援引清华大学微电子研究所所长、中国半导体行业协会IC设计分会理事长魏少军的话说。

魏少军还说，“三星、美光、海力士等海外厂商近段时间把存储器价格抬得很高，同时疯狂投资建厂。我怀疑这是一种策略，把价格炒高，把钱赚到手。等我们量产的产品出来了，又来打压价格。因此，2019年国内企业产品量产后，将面对严酷的竞争形势。但这个痛苦的坎儿必须迈过去。”

据悉，大部分国内在建晶圆生产线将于2018年—2020年实现量产，随之而来的则是良率爬坡以及更为残酷的国际竞争格局。

虽然竞争残酷，但国家大基金董事长王占甫表示，截至2017年11月30日，大基金已经累计有效决策62个项目，涉及46家企业；累计有效承诺额1063亿元，实际出资794亿元。目前大基金在制造、设计、封测、装备材料等产业链各环节投资布局全覆盖，各环节承诺投资占总投资的比重分别为63%、20%、10%、7%。前三位企业的投资占比达70%以上，有力推动龙头企业核心竞争力提升。

王占甫介绍，据初步测算，未来五年全行业总资金需求约为1.15万亿-1.4万亿元，对基金需求规模约为1700亿-2100亿元。






*二期资金规模更大 并购整合机遇来临*

今年3月，《中国证券报》报道称，记者获悉，国家集成电路产业投资基金（简称“大基金”）第二期正在紧锣密鼓募资之中。目前方案已上报国务院并获批。

*接近大基金的消息人士透露，大基金二期筹资规模超过一期，在1500亿-2000亿元左右。按照1∶3的撬动比，所撬动的社会资金规模在4500亿-6000亿元左右。加上大基金第一期1387亿元及所撬动的5145亿元社会资金，资金总额将过万亿元。*

对于大基金第二期的投资方向，北京清芯华创投资公司投委会主席陈大同提出两方面建议：第一，应适当放宽投资标的，集成电路下游应用终端平台企业应该获得支持，有利于培育产业环境，拉动市场需求；第二，大基金第一期的子基金投资额度太少，只有100亿元，约7%；应该增加至15%，才能形成以大基金为航母，各具特色的子基金为护卫舰、驱逐舰的舰队，充分发挥大基金的龙头作用。

陈大同所在北京清芯华创投资公司就管理着北京市集成电路产业基金旗下的设计与封测子基金。

魏少军表示，大基金第二期可以设立并购整合基金，引导行业提高集中度，培育行业龙头。*目前中国1380家芯片设计企业数量过多，单家企业竞争力不强。*“所有设计企业的营收总和都不及英特尔一家公司一年的研发投入。*未来5-10年，中国集成电路行业集中度将不断提升，留下200家设计企业比较合适*。”






大基金有助于解决制约产业发展的投融资瓶颈，但难以解决所有问题。比如，人才稀缺问题。国家大基金副总裁韦俊说，大基金曾委托第三方机构做过一个调研，2016年全国半导体行业从业人员约40万人。*按照集成电路产业规划发展要求，到2020年行业至少需要80万人。“目前高校每年培养的与半导体沾边的大学生仅三万多人，人才缺口很大。”*

魏少军介绍，在现有架构下，处理器领域国内企业十年内难以超越英特尔，研发投入的差距是一方面，人才不足也是重要因素。*“全国从事处理器研发相关人员加起来少于2000人。”*

多位专家表示，除了大基金及其所撬动的社会资金，集成电路作为先进制造业需要资本市场更多支持。近四年来，*海外回归的半导体企业尚无一例进入中国资本市场。*

陈大同曾是豪威科技和展讯的创始人之一，进入投资领域后曾主导完成豪威科技的私有化，并试图将豪威科技注入A股上市公司。但受政策等因素影响最终未能成行。豪威科技是图像传感器芯片制造领域龙头企业，目前市占率仅次于索尼和三星，位列全球第三。

与传统制造业不同，集成电路产业运作系统复杂，16nm制程工艺集成约33亿个晶体管，设备动辄上亿元，生产线动辄百亿元。稍有不慎，巨额投入就会打水漂。但集成电路产业撬动能力可观，1美元的集成电路能带动的GDP相当于100美元。从全球范围看，经济强国大多倾举国之力发展这一战略产业。

@Bussard Ramjet

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> *工信部：集成电路发展基金正二期募资 欢迎企业参与*
> 
> 2018-04-25 17:09:14
> 
> 关键字:集成电路发展基金募集基金集成电路二期4G用户芯片设计
> 
> 【观察者网 综合报道】集成电路产业是一个技术密集型、人才密集型和资金密集型产业。近来的中兴事件让人们再度关心中国集成电路的发展。25日，工业和信息化部总工程师、新闻发言人陈因在北京透露，中国正在进行集成电路发展基金二期募集。
> 
> 当天，国务院新闻办公室举行一季度工业通信业发展情况新闻发布会。
> 
> 会上，工业和信息化部总工程师、新闻发言人陈因介绍了今年一季度工业和通信业的发展情况，称一季度4G用户总数达10.5亿户，4G用户总数占移动电话用户总数的72.2%，电信业务收入同比增长5.1%。
> 
> 在答记者问环节，彭博社记者提问：中国发展半导体的计划是否会受到美国近期对中兴制裁的影响，在此基础上，中方是否会提高在集成电路方面的资金投入，尤其是在集成电路二期投入方面，会不会加大这方面的资金投入？
> 
> 陈因回答，相信大家已经注意到，我们商务部和外交部已经对中兴作出了回应，表明了中方的立场。集成电路产业是一个技术密集型、人才密集型和资金密集型产业。
> 
> 他说，近年来，在市场需求的拉动下，我国集成电路产业快速发展，整体实力显著增强，产业规模快速发展壮大。但是在芯片设计、制造能力和人才队伍方面还存在着差距，需要进一步加快发展。中国的电子产业信息市场广阔，我们将坚持走创新发展和开放合作的道路，加快推动核心技术的突破，加强国际间产业的合作，我们有信心与世界各国一道，为人类发展谋福祉、共进步。
> 
> “您刚才问到我们*集成电路发展基金，现在正在进行第二期募集资金，我们也欢迎各方企业参与我们基金的募集。*”陈因说。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *国家集成电路产业投资基金 一期投资晶圆制造*
> 
> 2014年10月，工信部网站发布公告，国家集成电路产业投资基金（简称“大基金”）于9月24日正式设立，该基金将采取股权投资等多种形式，重点投资集成电路芯片制造业，兼顾芯片设计、封装测试、设备和材料等产业。
> 
> 大基金采取公司制形式。国开金融、中国烟草、亦庄国投、中国移动、上海国盛、中国电科、紫光通信、华芯投资等作为发起人，吸引大型企业、金融机构以及社会资金，共同投资设立国家集成电路产业投资基金股份有限公司。
> 
> 大基金将采取股权投资等多种形式，重点投资集成电路芯片制造业，兼顾芯片设计、封装测试、设备和材料等产业，推动企业提升产能水平和实行兼并重组、规范企业治理，形成良性自我发展能力。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *晶圆制造是大基金一期的重点投资领域。根据国际半导体产业协会（SEMI）的数据统计，预估在2017年-2020年间，全球将有62座新的晶圆厂投入营运。期间国内将有26座新的晶圆厂投入营运，占新增晶圆厂比重高达42%。*
> 
> “从产业发展角度看，并不需这么多地方建晶圆厂，并且一些地方不具备建厂条件。晶圆厂遍地开花值得警惕，相当部分晶圆厂未来可能慢慢倒闭，或者被大厂合并。”《中国证券报》援引清华大学微电子研究所所长、中国半导体行业协会IC设计分会理事长魏少军的话说。
> 
> 魏少军还说，“三星、美光、海力士等海外厂商近段时间把存储器价格抬得很高，同时疯狂投资建厂。我怀疑这是一种策略，把价格炒高，把钱赚到手。等我们量产的产品出来了，又来打压价格。因此，2019年国内企业产品量产后，将面对严酷的竞争形势。但这个痛苦的坎儿必须迈过去。”
> 
> 据悉，大部分国内在建晶圆生产线将于2018年—2020年实现量产，随之而来的则是良率爬坡以及更为残酷的国际竞争格局。
> 
> 虽然竞争残酷，但国家大基金董事长王占甫表示，截至2017年11月30日，大基金已经累计有效决策62个项目，涉及46家企业；累计有效承诺额1063亿元，实际出资794亿元。目前大基金在制造、设计、封测、装备材料等产业链各环节投资布局全覆盖，各环节承诺投资占总投资的比重分别为63%、20%、10%、7%。前三位企业的投资占比达70%以上，有力推动龙头企业核心竞争力提升。
> 
> 王占甫介绍，据初步测算，未来五年全行业总资金需求约为1.15万亿-1.4万亿元，对基金需求规模约为1700亿-2100亿元。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *二期资金规模更大 并购整合机遇来临*
> 
> 今年3月，《中国证券报》报道称，记者获悉，国家集成电路产业投资基金（简称“大基金”）第二期正在紧锣密鼓募资之中。目前方案已上报国务院并获批。
> 
> *接近大基金的消息人士透露，大基金二期筹资规模超过一期，在1500亿-2000亿元左右。按照1∶3的撬动比，所撬动的社会资金规模在4500亿-6000亿元左右。加上大基金第一期1387亿元及所撬动的5145亿元社会资金，资金总额将过万亿元。*
> 
> 对于大基金第二期的投资方向，北京清芯华创投资公司投委会主席陈大同提出两方面建议：第一，应适当放宽投资标的，集成电路下游应用终端平台企业应该获得支持，有利于培育产业环境，拉动市场需求；第二，大基金第一期的子基金投资额度太少，只有100亿元，约7%；应该增加至15%，才能形成以大基金为航母，各具特色的子基金为护卫舰、驱逐舰的舰队，充分发挥大基金的龙头作用。
> 
> 陈大同所在北京清芯华创投资公司就管理着北京市集成电路产业基金旗下的设计与封测子基金。
> 
> 魏少军表示，大基金第二期可以设立并购整合基金，引导行业提高集中度，培育行业龙头。*目前中国1380家芯片设计企业数量过多，单家企业竞争力不强。*“所有设计企业的营收总和都不及英特尔一家公司一年的研发投入。*未来5-10年，中国集成电路行业集中度将不断提升，留下200家设计企业比较合适*。”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 大基金有助于解决制约产业发展的投融资瓶颈，但难以解决所有问题。比如，人才稀缺问题。国家大基金副总裁韦俊说，大基金曾委托第三方机构做过一个调研，2016年全国半导体行业从业人员约40万人。*按照集成电路产业规划发展要求，到2020年行业至少需要80万人。“目前高校每年培养的与半导体沾边的大学生仅三万多人，人才缺口很大。”*
> 
> 魏少军介绍，在现有架构下，处理器领域国内企业十年内难以超越英特尔，研发投入的差距是一方面，人才不足也是重要因素。*“全国从事处理器研发相关人员加起来少于2000人。”*
> 
> 多位专家表示，除了大基金及其所撬动的社会资金，集成电路作为先进制造业需要资本市场更多支持。近四年来，*海外回归的半导体企业尚无一例进入中国资本市场。*
> 
> 陈大同曾是豪威科技和展讯的创始人之一，进入投资领域后曾主导完成豪威科技的私有化，并试图将豪威科技注入A股上市公司。但受政策等因素影响最终未能成行。豪威科技是图像传感器芯片制造领域龙头企业，目前市占率仅次于索尼和三星，位列全球第三。
> 
> 与传统制造业不同，集成电路产业运作系统复杂，16nm制程工艺集成约33亿个晶体管，设备动辄上亿元，生产线动辄百亿元。稍有不慎，巨额投入就会打水漂。但集成电路产业撬动能力可观，1美元的集成电路能带动的GDP相当于100美元。从全球范围看，经济强国大多倾举国之力发展这一战略产业。
> 
> @Bussard Ramjet



An English version please.



cirr said:


> *工信部：集成电路发展基金正二期募资 欢迎企业参与*
> 
> 2018-04-25 17:09:14
> 
> 关键字:集成电路发展基金募集基金集成电路二期4G用户芯片设计
> 
> 【观察者网 综合报道】集成电路产业是一个技术密集型、人才密集型和资金密集型产业。近来的中兴事件让人们再度关心中国集成电路的发展。25日，工业和信息化部总工程师、新闻发言人陈因在北京透露，中国正在进行集成电路发展基金二期募集。
> 
> 当天，国务院新闻办公室举行一季度工业通信业发展情况新闻发布会。
> 
> 会上，工业和信息化部总工程师、新闻发言人陈因介绍了今年一季度工业和通信业的发展情况，称一季度4G用户总数达10.5亿户，4G用户总数占移动电话用户总数的72.2%，电信业务收入同比增长5.1%。
> 
> 在答记者问环节，彭博社记者提问：中国发展半导体的计划是否会受到美国近期对中兴制裁的影响，在此基础上，中方是否会提高在集成电路方面的资金投入，尤其是在集成电路二期投入方面，会不会加大这方面的资金投入？
> 
> 陈因回答，相信大家已经注意到，我们商务部和外交部已经对中兴作出了回应，表明了中方的立场。集成电路产业是一个技术密集型、人才密集型和资金密集型产业。
> 
> 他说，近年来，在市场需求的拉动下，我国集成电路产业快速发展，整体实力显著增强，产业规模快速发展壮大。但是在芯片设计、制造能力和人才队伍方面还存在着差距，需要进一步加快发展。中国的电子产业信息市场广阔，我们将坚持走创新发展和开放合作的道路，加快推动核心技术的突破，加强国际间产业的合作，我们有信心与世界各国一道，为人类发展谋福祉、共进步。
> 
> “您刚才问到我们*集成电路发展基金，现在正在进行第二期募集资金，我们也欢迎各方企业参与我们基金的募集。*”陈因说。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *国家集成电路产业投资基金 一期投资晶圆制造*
> 
> 2014年10月，工信部网站发布公告，国家集成电路产业投资基金（简称“大基金”）于9月24日正式设立，该基金将采取股权投资等多种形式，重点投资集成电路芯片制造业，兼顾芯片设计、封装测试、设备和材料等产业。
> 
> 大基金采取公司制形式。国开金融、中国烟草、亦庄国投、中国移动、上海国盛、中国电科、紫光通信、华芯投资等作为发起人，吸引大型企业、金融机构以及社会资金，共同投资设立国家集成电路产业投资基金股份有限公司。
> 
> 大基金将采取股权投资等多种形式，重点投资集成电路芯片制造业，兼顾芯片设计、封装测试、设备和材料等产业，推动企业提升产能水平和实行兼并重组、规范企业治理，形成良性自我发展能力。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *晶圆制造是大基金一期的重点投资领域。根据国际半导体产业协会（SEMI）的数据统计，预估在2017年-2020年间，全球将有62座新的晶圆厂投入营运。期间国内将有26座新的晶圆厂投入营运，占新增晶圆厂比重高达42%。*
> 
> “从产业发展角度看，并不需这么多地方建晶圆厂，并且一些地方不具备建厂条件。晶圆厂遍地开花值得警惕，相当部分晶圆厂未来可能慢慢倒闭，或者被大厂合并。”《中国证券报》援引清华大学微电子研究所所长、中国半导体行业协会IC设计分会理事长魏少军的话说。
> 
> 魏少军还说，“三星、美光、海力士等海外厂商近段时间把存储器价格抬得很高，同时疯狂投资建厂。我怀疑这是一种策略，把价格炒高，把钱赚到手。等我们量产的产品出来了，又来打压价格。因此，2019年国内企业产品量产后，将面对严酷的竞争形势。但这个痛苦的坎儿必须迈过去。”
> 
> 据悉，大部分国内在建晶圆生产线将于2018年—2020年实现量产，随之而来的则是良率爬坡以及更为残酷的国际竞争格局。
> 
> 虽然竞争残酷，但国家大基金董事长王占甫表示，截至2017年11月30日，大基金已经累计有效决策62个项目，涉及46家企业；累计有效承诺额1063亿元，实际出资794亿元。目前大基金在制造、设计、封测、装备材料等产业链各环节投资布局全覆盖，各环节承诺投资占总投资的比重分别为63%、20%、10%、7%。前三位企业的投资占比达70%以上，有力推动龙头企业核心竞争力提升。
> 
> 王占甫介绍，据初步测算，未来五年全行业总资金需求约为1.15万亿-1.4万亿元，对基金需求规模约为1700亿-2100亿元。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *二期资金规模更大 并购整合机遇来临*
> 
> 今年3月，《中国证券报》报道称，记者获悉，国家集成电路产业投资基金（简称“大基金”）第二期正在紧锣密鼓募资之中。目前方案已上报国务院并获批。
> 
> *接近大基金的消息人士透露，大基金二期筹资规模超过一期，在1500亿-2000亿元左右。按照1∶3的撬动比，所撬动的社会资金规模在4500亿-6000亿元左右。加上大基金第一期1387亿元及所撬动的5145亿元社会资金，资金总额将过万亿元。*
> 
> 对于大基金第二期的投资方向，北京清芯华创投资公司投委会主席陈大同提出两方面建议：第一，应适当放宽投资标的，集成电路下游应用终端平台企业应该获得支持，有利于培育产业环境，拉动市场需求；第二，大基金第一期的子基金投资额度太少，只有100亿元，约7%；应该增加至15%，才能形成以大基金为航母，各具特色的子基金为护卫舰、驱逐舰的舰队，充分发挥大基金的龙头作用。
> 
> 陈大同所在北京清芯华创投资公司就管理着北京市集成电路产业基金旗下的设计与封测子基金。
> 
> 魏少军表示，大基金第二期可以设立并购整合基金，引导行业提高集中度，培育行业龙头。*目前中国1380家芯片设计企业数量过多，单家企业竞争力不强。*“所有设计企业的营收总和都不及英特尔一家公司一年的研发投入。*未来5-10年，中国集成电路行业集中度将不断提升，留下200家设计企业比较合适*。”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 大基金有助于解决制约产业发展的投融资瓶颈，但难以解决所有问题。比如，人才稀缺问题。国家大基金副总裁韦俊说，大基金曾委托第三方机构做过一个调研，2016年全国半导体行业从业人员约40万人。*按照集成电路产业规划发展要求，到2020年行业至少需要80万人。“目前高校每年培养的与半导体沾边的大学生仅三万多人，人才缺口很大。”*
> 
> 魏少军介绍，在现有架构下，处理器领域国内企业十年内难以超越英特尔，研发投入的差距是一方面，人才不足也是重要因素。*“全国从事处理器研发相关人员加起来少于2000人。”*
> 
> 多位专家表示，除了大基金及其所撬动的社会资金，集成电路作为先进制造业需要资本市场更多支持。近四年来，*海外回归的半导体企业尚无一例进入中国资本市场。*
> 
> 陈大同曾是豪威科技和展讯的创始人之一，进入投资领域后曾主导完成豪威科技的私有化，并试图将豪威科技注入A股上市公司。但受政策等因素影响最终未能成行。豪威科技是图像传感器芯片制造领域龙头企业，目前市占率仅次于索尼和三星，位列全球第三。
> 
> 与传统制造业不同，集成电路产业运作系统复杂，16nm制程工艺集成约33亿个晶体管，设备动辄上亿元，生产线动辄百亿元。稍有不慎，巨额投入就会打水漂。但集成电路产业撬动能力可观，1美元的集成电路能带动的GDP相当于100美元。从全球范围看，经济强国大多倾举国之力发展这一战略产业。
> 
> @Bussard Ramjet



From what I can understand from Google Translate, even this article is talking about how, Intel's R&D investment alone is greater than all Chinese design companies' revenue etc. 

While the money is there no doubt, it takes time, and a lot of skill and talent, and decades of work.


----------



## qwerrty

*Who’s the Lidar IP Leader?*
Junko Yoshida
4/23/2018 00:01 AM EDT

"_Pierre Cambou, activity leader for imaging and sensors at market-research firm Yole Développement (Lyon, France), said he can’t imagine a robotic vehicle without lidars.

Qualcomm, LG Innotek, Ricoh and Texas Instruments.. contributions are “reducing the size of lidars” and “increasing the speed with high pulse rate” by using non-scanning technologies. Quanergy, Velodyne, Luminar and LeddarTech... focus on highly specific patented technology that leads to product assertion and its application. Active in the IP landscape are Google, Waymo, Uber, Zoox and Faraday Future. Chinese giants such as *Baidu* and Chery also have lidar IPs.

Notable is the emergence of lidar IP players in China. They include *LeiShen*, *Robosense*, *Hesai*, *Bowei Sensor Tech*._"








Code:


https://www.eetimes.com/document.asp?doc_id=1333200


-----

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> SMIC to delivery 14nm readiness by the end of 2Q2016。



I was just going through this thread again, and I see this statement on the first page itself! 

Needless to say that 14nm isn't even within sight two years later!



xunzi said:


> *SMIC's 2013 Technology Symposiums Kicks Off in Shanghai*
> 
> _First of Two China Symposiums Highlights SMIC's Quality, Innovation & Value-added Service_
> 
> SHANGHAI, Sept. 4, 2013 /PRNewswire/ -- Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corporation ("SMIC"; NYSE: SMI; SEHK: 981), mainland China's largest and most advanced semiconductor foundry, kicked off its 13th technology symposium series in Shanghai today. The theme of this year's series is "Advanced and Value-added Technology Platforms for Your Vision."
> 
> Dr. Tzu-Yin Chiu, Chief Executive Officer of SMIC, gave the opening address. He showcased SMIC's achievements in the past two years and outlined its commitment to aggressively close its technology gap with other top foundries while continuing to offer comprehensive, value-added IC solutions in line with market trends to meet customer demand.
> 
> Dr. Haijun Zhao, Chief Operating Officer of SMIC, shared success stories from SMIC's initiatives to enhance yields, optimize product mix, shorten cycle times, and ensure product quality. He said quality and reliability are built into all SMIC's processes, from technology development to production, to ensure high performance. He referenced SMIC's receipt of international certificates and other recognition as evidence of its continuous pursuit of quality.
> 
> Dr. Shiuh-Wuu Lee, SMIC's Executive Vice President of Technology Development, explained SMIC's development goals and innovative use of differentiated technology. After highlighting SMIC's 40nm production ramp up since 4Q2012, Dr. Lee said that SMIC's 28nm process will be ready by the end of this year and that its 20nm HKMG development will help deliver 14nm FinFET technology by the end of 2Q2016. Dr. Lee also expressed strong confidence in China's IC market and emphasized SMIC's specialty technologies that target the China market. He said SMIC will continue to support domestic equipment and material vendors and collaborate with university and research institutes.
> 
> The Shanghai symposium featured SMIC's latest manufacturing offerings and technology developments on SMIC Design Support Solutions, analog/RF PDK, IP platforms for high speed application processors, eNVM platforms targeting China Market, and more. The symposium also featured an exhibition with more than 50 SMIC partners displaying their products and services, including libraries and IP, EDA tools, packaging, testing, design service, and others. More than 500 IC design engineers, customers, design service providers, and SMIC technology partners from around the world were in attendance.
> 
> John Peng, Senior Vice President and General Manager of SMIC's China Business Unit, delivered closing remarks thanking the attendees for their long-term support and partnership. He expressed SMIC's unwavering commitment to accelerate technology development, optimize product-mix, ensure on time delivery, and improve product quality and operational efficiency. He said SMIC will forge long term partnerships and strive to earn customer trust by providing quality service.
> 
> SMIC's next technology symposium is scheduled for September 14th in Beijing. For more information about the 2013 SMIC Technology Symposiums, please email your inquiry to symposium@smics.com or contact your SMIC account manager.
> 
> CONTACT:
> 
> Angela Miao
> Semiconductor Manufacturing International (Shanghai) Corp.
> 021-38610000 ext.10088
> 
> SMIC's 2013 Technology Symposiums Kicks Off in Shanghai
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> We are still trailing behind if Intel continues to shrink its chip size in 2016.




So basically SMIC completely failed on its own target to deliver technology. It promised in 2014 that it would have 14nm FinFet by 2016, but nothing happened.


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Who cares?
> 
> Taiwan and SK are merely two foundries for the US semiconductor, and they top the list mean that the US semiconductor is still very dominant, so it will only compel China to put more effort on this domain.



It seems that you don't really know how significant a business foundries are, and how high tech they are. 

In fact, Taiwan still has better chip companies even on the design side in some areas. (but I do expect China to surpass them soon) 

Also, South Korea is a giant in Display, and Memory; both of these are highly technical fields. Memory involves both design and fabrication.



cirr said:


> SMIC will leapfrog 22nm node and be only 1-1.5 generation behind the top players by 2018 or 2019.
> 
> *SMIC’s 28nm Process Puts the Pressure on UMC*
> 
> *Peter Brown
> *
> 12 August 2015
> 
> Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corp.’s (SMIC) has announced that its 28 nanometer (nm) process technology has been successfully adopted into mainstream smartphones. This marks a significant step in the commercial usage of 28nm core chips and a new era of advanced mobile phone chip manufacturing in China.
> 
> That puts SMIC in a good position to appeal to the Chinese government’s demand to increase domestic electronics content (Read: Why China Is Shopping for Silicon Valley Chip Companies). However, it also *places a heavy burden on competing foundry United Microelectronics Corp. (UMC)* to stave off SMIC as the third overall global foundry, according to IHS.
> 
> While SMIC is still several generations behind the likes of Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Corp. (TSMC) and Globalfoundries that are both qualified for 20nm and 14nm production, the Chinese foundry is only slightly behind UMC, which has been in volume production of 28nm chips for six quarters.
> 
> Len Jelinek, senior director of semiconductor manufacturing at IHS.“The key question is can [SMIC] surpass UMC in terms of 28nm revenue?” ask Len Jelinek, senior director of semiconductor manufacturing at IHS. “I believe with the pressure being placed by the Chinese government that within a year or so, *SMIC may be able to significantly increase their revenue on 28nm and possibly surpass UMC’s revenue*,” he says.
> 
> Jelinek says *the SMIC process technology is a big deal since the company had to develop the technology independently*, as Taiwan is not allowed to transfer technology to mainland China. While SMIC is the only foundry currently at this manufacturing process node, *it may not be for long as Shanghai Huali Microelectronics Corp. is also working to develop and qualify 28nm technology.*
> 
> SMIC’s 28nm process technology is being used initially to manufacture Qualcomm’s Snapdragon 410 processors for use in smartphones. While SMIC claims this is a pivotal step toward advancing mobile phone chip manufacturing in China, Qualcomm could elect to use the chips globally as well. However, Jelinek believes this might not be the case.
> 
> “*Given the strong desire of the Chinese government to have domestic suppliers, I would think that Qualcomm would preferentially provide these chips to domestic suppliers*,” he says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qualcomm and SMIC have developed the first 28nm process in China. Source: SMIC
> 
> Dr. Tzu-yin Chiu, CEO and executive director at SMIC, says in a statement that for the first time China’s mainland manufacturers will be able to introduce mainstream smartphones that are the result of the close collaboration between a Chinese foundry and smartphone chip maker built domestically.
> 
> Chiu says SMIC will work on developing more advanced processing technologies in the future in order to meet the demand from the domestic mainland. In fact, Qualcomm and SMIC have already formed an agreement—along with research institute IMEC and wireless technology giant Huawei—to develop a 14nm process (Read: SMIC, Qualcomm, IMEC in 14nm Process Development
> 
> SMIC’s 28nm Process Puts the Pressure on UMC - IHS Electronics360




That statement turned out to be completely false. Right now in 2018, SMIC is still trying to mature its 28nm process on the other hand, TSMC has begun initial production at 7nm.


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> It looks though SMIC has adopted the so-called "island hopping" tactic for its manufacturing processes: 28nm > 14nm > 7nm
> 
> 14nm - 2018
> 7nm - 2020???
> 
> *华为/ARM力挺！中芯国际加速自主7nm工艺：要做老大*
> 
> 2017-03-16 10:30:08 作者：万南
> 
> 提起半导体先进制程，多数人首先想到的是Intel、台积电、三星、GlobalFoundries等，他们已经迈入10nm的节点，继续挑战摩尔定律。
> 
> 而在内地，中芯国际（SMIC）则是规模最大、技术最先进的集成电路晶圆代工企业，目前已经可以成熟地代工28nm HKMG，量产14nm硅片凸块。
> 
> 据Digitimes报道，*中芯去年的营收同比增幅高达30.3%*。
> 
> CEO表示，他们不仅将继续扩产12寸晶圆厂（300mm，目前业界最大最先进），*还准备在7nm时代走上领导地位。*
> 
> 当然，问题就是，中芯国际的7nm何时能够推出。*毕竟目前14nm仍未成熟，看起来他们和GF一样，准备跳过10nm这个过渡性的制程。*
> 
> 在资源储备上，中芯的研发投入占到营收的12%~13%的高度，*7nm的合作伙伴已经有华为、欧洲微电子研究中心（IMEC）、中微半导体（AMEC）、ASML（阿斯麦）、Cadence（铿腾）、ARM、新思（Synopsys）、明导（Mentor Graphics）*等众多大佬，外部也有国家对半导体的强力支持。
> 
> 目前，7nm的EUV光刻机被ASML垄断，Intel和三星都用上了最先进的NXE 3350B，其单价高达6亿~15亿之间。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Bussard Ramjet India?




Where's the 14nm you talk about? First it was supposed to happen by 2016.


----------



## cirr

Bussard Ramjet said:


> An English version please.
> 
> 
> 
> From what I can understand from Google Translate, even this article is talking about how, Intel's R&D investment alone is greater than all Chinese design companies' revenue etc.
> 
> While the money is there no doubt, it takes time, and a lot of skill and talent, and decades of work.



*Exclusive: Chip wars – China closing in on second $19 billion semiconductor fund: sources*

by The Editor | Apr 26, 2018

HONG KONG/SHANGHAI (Reuters) – China’s state-backed semiconductor fund is near to closing a 120 billion yuan ($18.98 billion)investment round for a second fund to support the domestic chip sector and help cut reliance on imports amid a bruising trade standoff with the United States.





FILE PHOTO: Employees work at a production line in the clean room of Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corporation (SMIC) in Shanghai February 25, 2008. REUTERS/ Nir Elias

The National Integrated Circuitry Investment Fund, also known as the “Big Fund”, is close to announcing the establishment of a new fund that will focus on boosting local chip production and technologies, according to three people with knowledge of the plans.

Reuters reported this month that Chinese officials were planning to accelerate the development of the domestic chip market, spooked by trade tensions and U.S. sanctions on ZTE Corp, a local telecoms equipment firm, that has underscored China’s heavy reliance on imported chips.

China’s industry ministry on Wednesday said the fund was raising its second investment round and that it welcomed foreign institutions to take part, without giving details.

The fund, which raised around $22 billion in its first outing, has been a target for U.S. politicians concerned that Chinese firms could challenge chip giants in the United States like Qualcomm Corp, a big supplier to Chinese firms.

China is still heavily reliant on imported chips, however, despite making the sector a priority under a push by President Xi Jinping to boost China’s own high-tech sectors, from robotics to electric cars.

That reliance became apparent after the United States slapped a 7-year ban this month on sales of products – including chips – to ZTE, which Washington said had violated an agreement reached after it was caught illegally shipping goods to Iran.

ZTE, which uses chips from Qualcomm in many of its phones, has said the ban could threaten its survival.

The second fund had been in the pipeline since before recent trade issues and the ZTE case, the people said, but added that Beijing now plans to invest more in the sector overall because of the rising trade tensions.

All three asked not to be named due to the sensitivity of the matter. The Ministry of Industry and Information Technology and the National Integrated Circuitry Investment Fund did not immediately respond to requests for comment.

CDB Capital Corp will be the main manager for both the first and second funds, and will invest in the new round, according to one of the people with direct knowledge. Potential investors in the second fund include local government-backed funds and state-owned enterprises, the person said.

Calls to CDB Capital, the investment arm of China Development Bank, went unanswered on Thursday. The firm did not immediately respond to emailed requests for comment.

A fourth person said the new fund would focus on three areas: memory chips, integrated circuit design and compound semiconductors such as silicon carbide and gallium nitride.

China is hoping to develop local chip technology following the blocking of several high-profile deals for foreign chip firms in the United States and Europe over national security concerns.

Some earlier estimates have said the second semiconductor fund would raise between 150-200 billion yuan. The sources said this was off the mark and that people were often prone to overestimating the size of the fund to “make it sound scary”.

The United States Trade Representative referenced China’s semiconductor roadmap, which includes national funding, in a report that authorized U.S. President Donald Trump to levy up to $100 billion in tariffs against China.

The Big Fund has previously invested in some 50 companies in the chip industry, including Hong Kong-listed Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corp and Yangtze Memory Technologies, a 3D NAND flash chip maker.

($1 = 6.3232 Chinese yuan renminbi)

Reporting by Julie Zhu and Kane Wu in HONG KONG and Cate Cadell in SHANGHAI; Writing by Adam Jourdan; Editing by Philip McClellan

http://www.toptechnicalsolutions.co...second-19-billion-semiconductor-fund-sources/



Bussard Ramjet said:


> Where's the 14nm you talk about? First it was supposed to happen by 2016.



Let me repeat:

14nm - 2018
7nm - 2020
3nm - 2022

China has placed an order for ASML's EUV lithography currently scheduled for delivery in 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> Let me repeat:
> 
> 14nm - 2018
> 7nm - 2020
> 3nm - 2022
> 
> China has placed an order for ASML's EUV lithography currently scheduled for delivery in 2019.



You said the same before, when you said that 14nm would be ready in 2016. 

I have just heard the whole investor conference call of SMIC of the past quarter, and they don't talk anything about 14nm this year. 

Also, placing an order for 2019 is actually indicative that things will take time, because you need equipment right from the stage of risk production. It takes time for the process to start mass volume production. 

Anyways, let me find SMIC's latest technology plans, with the caveat of course, that they can miss it, as they have missed it back before.


----------



## TaiShang

qwerrty said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> https://www.eetimes.com/document.asp?doc_id=1333200




I see corporate China dominating the list.

Faraday Future:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qwerrty

chinese alternatives to finisar, lumentum, lclaro, neophotonics

these companies are making high performance 100G/200G and 400G optical transceivers for next-gen data centers

*accelink
innolight* - backed by google
*hisense broadband* - backed by huawei
*eoptolink
o-net 
hg genuine
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

qwerrty said:


> chinese alternatives to finisar, lumentum, lclaro, neophotonics
> 
> these companies are making high performance 100G/200G and 400G optical transceivers for next-gen data centers
> 
> *accelink
> innolight* - backed by google
> *hisense broadband* - backed by huawei
> *eoptolink
> o-net - *optical subcomponents



Except these are not the only components required. Also, there are also a lot of software systems required where China is usually even weaker. 

And then there are components where America has near monopoly. Like FPGA for example.


----------



## qwerrty

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Except these are not the only components required. Also, there are also a lot of software systems required where China is usually even weaker.
> 
> And then there are components where America has near monopoly. Like FPGA for example.


 fpga is no big deal. there are a lot of companies making it or making chips for it like: deephi, horizon robotics, bitmain, cambricon, alibaba, tencent, baidu, nudt; etc..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

qwerrty said:


> fpga is no big deal. there are a lot of companies making it or making chips for it like: deephi, horizon robotics, bitmain, cambricon, alibaba, tencent, baidu, nudt etc..



Umm.. really.... 

Please tell me where? 

Deephi makes its NPUs. 
Horizon Robotics is making edge computing ASICs for image and video analysis. 
Bitmain, is again making some AI ASICs. 
Cambricon again is making AI ASICs. 
Alibaba makes nothing as yet, but is developing its own Ali NPUs. 
Tencent, same as Alibaba. 
Baidu, sources it FPGAs from Xilinx and uses them to make its FPGA solution called XPU. 


In fact the companies that actually do make FPGAs in China like Gowin haven't been pointed by you. But all FPGA vendors in China as of now are really small, and have products for very low end applications.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Umm.. really....
> 
> Please tell me where?
> 
> Deephi makes its NPUs.
> Horizon Robotics is making edge computing ASICs for image and video analysis.
> Bitmain, is again making some AI ASICs.
> Cambricon again is making AI ASICs.
> Alibaba makes nothing as yet, but is developing its own Ali NPUs.
> Tencent, same as Alibaba.
> Baidu, sources it FPGAs from Xilinx and uses them to make its FPGA solution called XPU.
> 
> 
> In fact the companies that actually do make FPGAs in China like Gowin haven't been pointed by you. But all FPGA vendors in China as of now are really small, and have products for very low end applications.


all those ai chips are designed to work like fpga

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## j20blackdragon

Bussard Ramjet said:


> And then there are components where America has near monopoly. Like FPGA for example.



_Historically, FPGAs have been slower, less energy efficient and generally achieved less functionality than their fixed ASIC counterparts._
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Field-programmable_gate_array

_As a result, FPGAs are approximately 3 times slower, 20 times larger, and 12 times less power efficient compared to ASICs_
https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/1ceb/8fedc4269403e682ea89205369bdbf74919d.pdf





Bussard Ramjet said:


> Bitmain, is again making some AI ASICs.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qwerrty

j20blackdragon said:


> _Historically, FPGAs have been slower, less energy efficient and generally achieved less functionality than their fixed ASIC counterparts._
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Field-programmable_gate_array
> 
> _As a result, FPGAs are approximately 3 times slower, 20 times larger, and 12 times less power efficient compared to ASICs_
> https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/1ceb/8fedc4269403e682ea89205369bdbf74919d.pdf


 seeing how google, fb, amazon, alibaba and tencent are choosing asic over fpga, gpu and cpu for their new data centers.. that shit must have advantages

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

qwerrty said:


> all those ai chips are designed to work like fpga



Yes, because those ASICs are meant to be that. FPGAs are flexible, and are not limited to AI usage. They can handle flexible work flows and demands.



j20blackdragon said:


> _Historically, FPGAs have been slower, less energy efficient and generally achieved less functionality than their fixed ASIC counterparts._
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Field-programmable_gate_array
> 
> _As a result, FPGAs are approximately 3 times slower, 20 times larger, and 12 times less power efficient compared to ASICs_
> https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/1ceb/8fedc4269403e682ea89205369bdbf74919d.pdf



FPGAs, are a different class of products than ASICs. An ASIC is purposely designed to handle a certain type of algorithm or task, and hence gives good performance for the singular task that it is designed to handle. 

However FPGAs, are more general purpose, and one can be programmed to one's needs. Hence the very name, _field programmable. 
_
Everything has its own uses. Like a CPU is the core of pretty much all computing and is more general purpose. An ASIC may be a thousand times faster than a CPU at a task, but would be incapable of handling another task, while the CPU can.



qwerrty said:


> seeing how google, fb, amazon, alibaba and tencent are choosing asic over fpga, gpu and cpu for their new data centers.. that shit must have advantages



All of the above that you mentioned are choosing both ASICs, and FPGAs for their purposes. An ASIC is highly specialized and won't be able to deal with flexibility. They are literally the hardware implementation of an algorithm.



qwerrty said:


> seeing how google, fb, amazon, alibaba and tencent are choosing asic over fpga, gpu and cpu for their new data centers.. that shit must have advantages



This is the whole article from where you picked up this slide: 

https://anysilicon.com/fpga-vs-asic-choose/

And EVEN THIS ARTICLE, clearly states that both FPGAs and ASICs have their advantages and complement each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chengdusudise

Mr.bussard ramjet is right.actually i think he is A few of few wise indians


----------



## qwerrty

*SmartSens Unveils SmartClarity
*
PRNewswire: SmartSens launches the 5MP 1/2.7-inch SC5235 BSI sensor. The new sensor is capable of running 5MP (2608H x 1960V) at 25 fps and supports the interline HDR image synthetic algorithm that expands DR up to 100dB. It can be used in security surveillance systems, ip cameras, car digital video recorders, sport cameras and video telephone conference systems.

SmartSens Technology is also launching the NIR enhanced edition-SC5238. It extends the performance advantage of SC5235 based on the optimization of technology to improve QE in 850nm-940nm band. Moreover, SC5238 can run at a speed of 30 fps and supports the image format at 4MP 50 fps for 16:9 video. Both chips are expected to go into mass production in March 2018.






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*SmartClarity [TM] Series has introduced a new member to the line-up, starlight class 1080P CMOS*
SmartSens Technology
5-6 minutes
PR Newswire

SHANGHAI, May 3, 2018 /PRNewswire/ -- Recently, SmartSens Technology introduced a starlight class 1080P CMOS imaging sensor SC2310, making this another product based on the SmartClarity technology after the introduction of the SC5235.

*High Sensitivity, High Dynamic Range*




SmartClarity™ Series SC2310

SC2310 has an optical format of 1/2.7", and it has an effective array size of 1932Hx1092V. Having benefitted from the advantages of the 3.0um BSI technology, SC2310 can reach a sensitivity of 4800mV/Lux·s, with a maximum SNR of 43dB, and a dynamic range greater than 100dB. Exceptional pixel performance can guarantee the best image quality, satisfying the advanced requirements of the final customers in terms of all color in night vision and high dynamic range.

*Near Infrared Sensitivity Enhancement*

Also, SC2310 includes near infrared (NIR) sensitivity enhancement, allowing the quantum efficiency (QE) of the wavelength at 850-940nm to almost double. NIR sensitivity improvement can make an IR illuminated scene brighter and clearer; in addition, from a system point of view, fewer LEDs can be used, lowering power consumption and costs.

*High Frame Rate*

When operating in 1080P, SC2310 can operate up to 60fps. Finally, this sensor can accommodate both MIPI and DVP outputs.

_*Advanced integrated circuit architecture and BSI process gives this series of product exceptional night vision capability, allowing this series of products to present full color images even under extreme low light conditions with minimum illumination.*_ Relying on these advantages, SC2310 can perfectly accommodate many applications, such as, surveillance monitor systems, IP cameras, car DVs, sport cameras, or teleconferencing systems.

SC2310 uses an advanced CSP package, through extreme quality testing and is suitable to operate from -30ºC-+85ºC, guaranteeing stable operation for extended periods under harsh conditions.

This sensor is targeted to be in mass production by the second quarter of 2018. If more information about this product is needed, please contact SmartSens sales representatives.

*About SmartSens Technology*

Smartsens Technology is a leading supplier of high-performance CMOS imaging system worldwide. Our global teams are developing and shipping game-changing and market-leading products. Coupled with strong support from strategic partners and ISO-certified supply chain infrastructure, we have delivered innovative, customer-focused, award-winning, and high-quality imaging solutions for security and surveillance, consumer, AR/VR, IoT, automotive, industrial automation, and other mass-market applications. Up to now, chip shipments have exceeded 100 millions units. For more information, please visit the www . smartsenstech . com

-

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Cambricon reveals China’s first server-based AI chip*

CGTN
1068km to Beijing
2018-05-03 






Artificial intelligence (AI) chip startup Cambricon Technologies launched a new generation of their core product in Shanghai on Thursday. *Dubbed China’s first cloud AI chip, MLU100 can theoretically perform 166.4 trillion times of fixed-point arithmetic per second at maximum, with energy consumption of no more than 110 watts at peak.*

*The company's business partners Lenovo, Sugon and iFlytek all introduced products that work with the new processor chip at the same time. It will be mainly used in cloud computing, including servers and data centers.*

Taking researchers almost two years to develop, MLU100 is able to work under balanced mode or high-performing mode, while the theoretical maximum speed under balanced mode can reach 128 trillion fixed-point arithmetic per second, consuming 80 watts of electricity.

Like other terminal processors in the series offered by Cambricon, the MLU100 is similar to its predecessors in that it supports all kinds of deep learning – neural networks that mimic human learning – and other classic computer learning algorithms. It can also process images, sound and big data at the cloud level under complex scenarios, such as with huge amounts of data and multiple tasks.





Cambricon's CEO Chen Tianshi (L) presents the new board with Chen Guoliang, an academician at the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) at the launch event in Shanghai, May 3, 2018. /VCG Photo

Known for its prominent voice recognition software, iFlytek showed in their test results that Cambricon’s new processor chip helped improve the company’s product, while saving five more times in power consumption than their rival's GPU Cloud. Its strong processing ability also enables smartphones to process more complicated machine learning algorithms, and voice recognition at the local terminal with 9.8 percent more accuracy than those equipped with traditional chips, thus greatly enhancing user experiences.

In 2016, Cambricon released China’s first AI chip, the 1A, claiming it the world’s first commercialized neural network processor chip. It has been used in millions of smart terminals such as Huawei Mate 10 and Honor 10 smartphones.

“There are a large number of deep learning applications today, but all of them are based on traditional generic processors such as Central Processing Unit (CPU) and Graphics Processing Unit (GPU),” said chief executive Chen Tianshi, a former researcher at Chinese Academy of Sciences' Institute of Computing Technology.

“For example, a few years ago Google used more than 10,000 CPUs to train a cat face recognition model, but neither CPUs nor GPUs are suitable for developing neural networks of a size similar to the human brain,” Chen added.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

*New chip an intelligent move for Cambricon*
By He Wei in Shanghai | China Daily | Updated: 2018-05-04 09:03















Cambricon Technologies Corp Ltd, a successful Chinese startup specializing in artificial intelligence or AI chips, unveiled the MLU 100, a cloud-based AI chip, in Shanghai on Thursday.[Photo/IC]

Cambricon Technologies Corp Ltd, a successful Chinese startup specializing in artificial intelligence or AI chips, unveiled the MLU 100, a cloud-based AI chip, in Shanghai on Thursday.

This is expected to increase the unicorn's lead in a niche segment of the capital-intensive chip sector.

Cambricon's new chip outperforms traditional general purpose processors used in image and speech recognition technologies.

The MLU 100 is designed to make AI-powered applications more concentrated and scalable, said Chen Tianshi, Cambricon's founder and CEO.

It consumes less power, is compatible with various deep learning and classic machine learning algorithms, and meets the needs of technologies like visual, speech, and natural language processing.

Cambricon also unveiled 1M, its latest generation of terminal processors that can effectively speed up a variety of AI functions embedded in smartphones, speakers, security cameras and cars.

The 1M has a peak capacity of 5 trillion synapses per second and boasts higher integration density, making it ideal for many devices.

"Our task is to make intelligent processors more accessible to people and enable the whole world to adopt such chips in a variety of scenarios," Chen said.

At the joint launch ceremony, Lenovo Group, Sugon Information Industry Co Ltd and iFlytek Co Ltd launched systems or products carrying Cambricon's latest products.

"We would like to combine Cambricon's homegrown chips with Lenovo's platforms and channels to aid Chinese companies with their digital transformation," said Tong Fuyao, Lenovo's senior vice-president.

A neural processing unit or NPU handles AI workload, particularly excelling at image recognition tasks with an efficiency that greatly outstrips traditional processors such as the central processing unit or CPU, or graphics processing unit or GPU.

Huawei Technologies Co Ltd's Kirin 970 chip, which was developed to power its latest flagship smartphone Mate 10, has used Cambricon's products.

Cambricon was founded in 2016 by Chen Tianshi and his brother Chen Yunji. It is backed by the Chinese Academy of Sciences and several tech firms, and venture capitals.

AI applications will drive demand for chips capable of processing AI algorithms, according to a recent report by consultancy Gartner Inc.

AI and the cloud-based internet of things are two major areas where China's homegrown chips have a good chance of competing with global players, industry experts said.

"In light of the ongoing intelligence wave, companies that own enough data and run crucial AI-backed applications would have a competitive edge in producing smart chips," said Zhang Jianfeng, chief technology officer of Alibaba Group Holding Ltd, which is among the investors in Cambricon.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## qwerrty

_
_digitimes
*Goodix enters supply chain for Samsung phones*

Jessie Shen, DIGITIMES, Taipei
1-2 minutes
Goodix enters supply chain for Samsung phones

Thursday 3 May 2018

Goodix Technology has announced its entry into the supply chain for Samsung's smartphones.

China-based Android phone makers including Vivo, Huawei, ZTE, Lenovo, Oppo and Meize have been Goodix' major clients. Orders from Samsung are regarded as a milestone in Goodix' market presence expansion overseas.

Goodix disclosed its single-chip fingerprint sensor GW32J1 has been commercialized on the new Galaxy J7 Duo to deliver biometric solutions for consumers in India.

Goodix added its fingerprint sensors have already been adopted by vendors including Amazon, LG, Dell, HP, Nokia and Asustek for their terminal devices. Goodix has also tapped into emerging market segments such as IoT and automotive.

Synaptics and Egis Technology (Egistec) are reportedly also fingerprint sensor suppliers for Samsung's Galaxy smartphones.
_




-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

biometricupdate_


> *Goodix acquires cellular IP company CommSolid*
> Feb 26, 2018 | Chris Burt
> 2-3 minutes
> 
> Goodix Technology has acquired cellular IoT company CommSolid to accelerate the development of its System-on-Chips (SoCs) for secure, low power wireless solutions. The acquisition was announced at Mobile World Congress (MWC) 2018, and will allow Goodix to target new applications in smart homes, transportation, logistic systems, and industrial segments.
> 
> CommSolid’s baseband intellectual property runs on integrated circuits (ICs) to enable smart applications, according to the announcement.
> 
> “We will continue to put emphasis on research and development, broadening our product portfolio and bringing diversified innovative solutions to our customers around the world. The CommSolid acquisition will enhance our offering for the IoT market and bring additional capabilities to the benefit of our customers.” said David Zhang, the Goodix CEO.
> 
> The companies note that the number of NarrowBand IoT (NB-IoT) nodes could reach 450 million by 2021, according to IHS Markit, and Technavio forecasts the NB-IoT market will grow at a 61 percent CAGR from 2017 to 2021.
> 
> “Goodix is very well positioned to gain significant share in the emerging IoT market which provides an exciting opportunity for us. Joining forces with Goodix will enable the creation of highly optimized connected sensor solutions that the market demands. The two companies also share the common vision to bring customer value through constant innovation.” said Matthias Weiss, Managing Director of CommSolid.
> 
> Goodix is also demonstrating its second-generation optical under-display fingerprint technology at MWC 2018, and says it will be commercialized on a large scale by top-tier global smartphone brands.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*【存储器】国产化SSD真的来了*

来源：嘉合劲威 2018-04-28

嘉合劲威集团携手国科微电子推出第一款国产化最高的固态硬盘,光威“弈”系列SSD终于如期而至。光威“弈”系列SSD，从主控芯片、产品品牌到生产制造均由中国企业完成。从产品命名到风格定位再到包装设计也均为中国元素。存储产品高度国产化，它的意义和影响都非常重大。






国产主控






国科微是国家规划布局内的重点集成电路设计企业和首家获得国家集成电路产业投资基金注资的集成电路设计企业，也是中南地区规模最大的集成电路设计企业之一。在2017年下半年国科微发布了拥有自主知识产权的第二代存储产品主控GK2301，迅速进入了产品应用阶段。GK2301主控是国内首款获得国测，国密双重认证的主控。






中国制造






嘉合劲威是国内高端存储芯片测试企业，拥有记忆体模组厂并设立记忆体产品实验室。2017年自主研发了FLASH、DRAM芯片测试系统。今年再次推出了“存储成品自动测试化方案”，彻底解决了存储产业自动化生产两个最大的难题，2018年实现了中国存储产品制造的智能化升级。






国产品牌

光威“弈”系列SSD的做工非常精良，采用了国科微的主控GK2301，由嘉合劲威集团深圳工厂倾心打造。






国科微、嘉合劲威选择光威，既是因为光威品牌在国内有着良好的口碑与影响，也是希望帮助中国存储品牌落地，推动国产SSD品牌的崛起。国产SSD品牌的逐渐成长，未来将为国内消费者带来更多的实惠。






光威-弈系列SSD，由嘉合劲威与国科微联合出品，无论在技术上还是市场端都给予了高度的支持。只有这样的协作才能让中国制造道路越走越宽。






在过去，国外品牌的SSD充斥市场，价格昂贵。而由于国产SSD因为主控和FLASH均来自国外，国产SSD无法形成有力的竞争。因此国内相关企业和消费者迫切的希望主控、芯片以及高度国产SSD的到来，国产存储乃国之重器。






@Bussard Ramjet

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 艹艹艹

*Yangtze Memory Technologies Co., Ltd. (YMTC)*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 艹艹艹



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

long_ said:


> View attachment 471838



Taiwan is an alienable part of China, as Mainland China is. 

Cooperation is only natural. 

Thanks, Dotard!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> *【存储器】国产化SSD真的来了*
> 
> 来源：嘉合劲威 2018-04-28
> 
> 嘉合劲威集团携手国科微电子推出第一款国产化最高的固态硬盘,光威“弈”系列SSD终于如期而至。光威“弈”系列SSD，从主控芯片、产品品牌到生产制造均由中国企业完成。从产品命名到风格定位再到包装设计也均为中国元素。存储产品高度国产化，它的意义和影响都非常重大。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 国产主控
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 国科微是国家规划布局内的重点集成电路设计企业和首家获得国家集成电路产业投资基金注资的集成电路设计企业，也是中南地区规模最大的集成电路设计企业之一。在2017年下半年国科微发布了拥有自主知识产权的第二代存储产品主控GK2301，迅速进入了产品应用阶段。GK2301主控是国内首款获得国测，国密双重认证的主控。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 中国制造
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 嘉合劲威是国内高端存储芯片测试企业，拥有记忆体模组厂并设立记忆体产品实验室。2017年自主研发了FLASH、DRAM芯片测试系统。今年再次推出了“存储成品自动测试化方案”，彻底解决了存储产业自动化生产两个最大的难题，2018年实现了中国存储产品制造的智能化升级。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 国产品牌
> 
> 光威“弈”系列SSD的做工非常精良，采用了国科微的主控GK2301，由嘉合劲威集团深圳工厂倾心打造。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 国科微、嘉合劲威选择光威，既是因为光威品牌在国内有着良好的口碑与影响，也是希望帮助中国存储品牌落地，推动国产SSD品牌的崛起。国产SSD品牌的逐渐成长，未来将为国内消费者带来更多的实惠。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 光威-弈系列SSD，由嘉合劲威与国科微联合出品，无论在技术上还是市场端都给予了高度的支持。只有这样的协作才能让中国制造道路越走越宽。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 在过去，国外品牌的SSD充斥市场，价格昂贵。而由于国产SSD因为主控和FLASH均来自国外，国产SSD无法形成有力的竞争。因此国内相关企业和消费者迫切的希望主控、芯片以及高度国产SSD的到来，国产存储乃国之重器。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Bussard Ramjet



Where are they getting their Flash Memory from? 
Also, in the english translation, as far as I can understand, they have made no claims on the actual memory. It seems this product is just made by a company who has done the system integration part, not the core memory itself. 
I don't know how much market share this will take away, let's see. Only market share can give a picture on how competitive this SSD is. 



long_ said:


> View attachment 471838



What does this mean? It is not even a text, that can be translated. An english summary please.


----------



## TaiShang

*China steps up in semiconductor race*

By Campos Santiago Source:Global Times Published: 2018/5/7 21:58:39

*$47.4b fund aims to reduce import reliance: experts*






A chip developed by Chinese firm Hongqin Technology Co is displayed at an exhibition in Beijing on Monday. Photo: VCG

China will soon launch a new investment fund for its semiconductor industry, aiming to raise up to 300 billion yuan ($47.4 billion), according to industry insiders quoted by the Wall Street Journal. 

The fund is drawing worldwide attention as it is seen as instrumental in China's plans to develop its chip industry and solve its over-reliance on foreign suppliers.

This new fund run by the National Integrated Circuitry Industry Investment Fund Co is China's second investment fund aimed at boosting the country's semiconductor industry. The first fund, established by the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology in September 2014, has already attracted investment from government agencies and large corporations in China. 

The Wall Street Journal reported on Friday, citing people familiar with the matter, that the new investment fund would aim for more than double the amount of capital raised in the first fund, which began in 2014. 

*According to figures released by the ministry on April 25, the first fund had by the end of 2017 committed investments worth 118.8 billion yuan in dozens of companies in the Chinese semiconductor industry.*

However, some analysts are skeptical. "It depends, really," Liu Kun, vice general manager of the IC Industry Research Center at CCID Consulting, told the Global Times on Monday. 

"The fund is actually a rather open investment fund, and it is trying to make a profit on its investments, so the amount it raises depends on the state of the industry," he said. 

Liu further noted that the new investment fund is expected to expand its range of investments, likely moving upstream in the industrial chain to promote the growth of semiconductor design companies. The direction of the fund will also influence the amount of capital raised, he said. 

"The first investment fund focused quite heavily on chip producers, but this second one will likely look to invest more in design companies," Liu said, adding that 300 billion yuan "sounds high" for only chip-design firms, which does not require high capital, but reasonable for capital-intensive manufacturing firms.

The new fund was announced officially by the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology on April 25. The announcement gave no details on the amount to be raised, but it mentioned that the semiconductor industry in China has been growing 21 percent annually, five times faster than the world's average growth rate for the industry.

The announcement of the new investment fund comes at a delicate time in the chip industry after the US Department of Commerce slapped a seven-year export ban on China's telecommunications equipment provider ZTE. 

*The sudden US government ban triggered widespread calls in China for cultivating the domestic chip industry and avoiding reliance on foreign chips. China imported $260 billion worth of chips in 2017, according to data from the General Administration of Customs.* 

Experts said that increasing self-reliance will be a long-term process. "Investment is useful but to create world-class chips requires more than investment. In the short term, Chinese companies probably won't yet achieve parity with US or South Korean companies," said Liu. 

Many Chinese companies are also focusing research on innovative products such as artificial intelligence chips. 

"China should try to have a two-pronged strategy, developing traditional chips and also trying to achieve an advantage in innovative products such as AI," said Liu.

@qwerrty

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## qwerrty

dealstreetasia.com
*Intel Capital announces investments in three Chinese technology startups*
Mars Woo
4-5 minutes


Intel Capital, the global investment arm of Silicon Valley-headquartered Intel Corporation, has invested in three Chinese technology startups as part of its 12 new technology investments totalling $72 million.

During the Intel Capital Global Summit in California, the firm said it has invested in Chinese tech startups Reconova, Alauda, and Espressif Systems. The amount that the firm invested in each startup, however, was not disclosed.

*Reconova is a Xiamen-based* AI company that provides visual perception solutions. The firm is dedicated to the research of innovative computer vision and machine learning technologies.

*Beijing-based Alauda* is a container-based cloud services startup that provides enterprise IT with the platform-as-a-service offering and other strategic services.

*Espressif Systems, based in Shanghai, is a multinational, fabless semiconductor company that leverages wireless computing to create IoT solutions that Intel Capital said are “more intelligent, versatile, and cost-effective”.*

Intel Capital also backed the $15-million Series B fundraising of Fictiv, a San Francisco-based software startup that links hardware developers with parts manufacturers in China.

Fictiv, which recently unveiled offfices in Guangzhou, China, said its Series B round was led by Chinese VC firm Sinovation Ventures, with participation from Accel, Intel Capital, Bill Gates, FJ Labs, Tandon Group, and the Stanford-StartX Fund.

The new capital, which brings Fictiv’s fundraising total to $25 million, will be used to broaden the company’s network of more than 200 parts manufacturers, and to introduce new digital tools geared towards automating and optimizing workflows for hardware teams and manufacturers.

Intel Capital said the companies joining its portfolio are driving innovations “that will shape the future of computing over the next decade”.

These startups include AI-based conversational computing to speed the design of virtual assistants; a context-aware app improving the way people experience stadiums, theme parks, hotels and hospitals; and new processors that bring the power of machine learning to mobile devices.

“They’re helping shape the future of artificial intelligence, the future of the cloud and the Internet of Things, and the future of silicon. These are critical areas of technology as the world becomes increasingly connected and smart,” said Wendell Brooks, Intel senior vice president and president of Intel Capital.

With the new $72-million funding, the firm said its investments have already reached more than $115 million so far this year.

Since 1991, Intel Capital has invested US$12.3 billion in over 1,530 companies worldwide, and more than 660 portfolio companies have gone public or been acquired.

Brooks said the latest group of investments reflects Intel Capital’s strategy to make larger investments in new portfolio companies.

“Whether through access to Intel technology, introductions to our worldwide partners or added engineering resources, we’re focused on driving new levels of success for our entrepreneurs,” he said.

Intel Capital has been actively investing in Chinese technology companies. Last year, it backed a Series A+ round in Chinese computer chips maker Horizon Robotics.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


stuff that alibaba plans to do with c-sky, the chip company that they just purchased

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rendong

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Where are they getting their Flash Memory from?
> Also, in the english translation, as far as I can understand, they have made no claims on the actual memory. It seems this product is just made by a company who has done the system integration part, not the core memory itself.
> I don't know how much market share this will take away, let's see. Only market share can give a picture on how competitive this SSD is.
> 
> 
> 
> What does this mean? It is not even a text, that can be translated. An english summary please.


Flash Memory from YMTC （unigroup）

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

just wait American will apply CHINES work visa in lines


----------



## qwerrty

china.org.cn
*Chinese researchers create core material for homegrown chips*
17 hours ago
李慧如
3-4 minutes

Chinese researchers have mastered the technology to create a phenolic resin for photoresist formulations, a material crucial to chip production, and have made it available in the previously monopolized market , the Science and Technology Daily reports.

Tang Yilin, president of Jinan Shengquan Group, the parent company of Asia's largest phenolic resin producing base, said it took his research and development team 26 years to come up with the new material, which is expected to greatly boost domestic chip production.

*The producer is now receiving orders from photoresist manufacturers and suppliers.*

Li Zhifang, director of the Shengquan Research Institute of Phenolic Resins and a participant in development of the high-end material, said, "We never expected the market of resins for electronic materials, which are mostly used in printed circuit boards (PCBs), could be so substantial."

"However, as the ZTE issue caused widespread concern over China's heavy reliance on chip imports, people called for promotion of home-made chips and we felt it imperative to produce our own high-end synthesized resins for the electronics field," said Li.

As early as 1992, Tang Yilin founded a research group in the hope that they could make their own phenolic resins. However, owing to outdated equipment and insufficient technological support, their first several attempts failed. It was not until 1997, when the group teamed up with Hepworth Mineral and Chemical Co. Ltd. of the U.K., that the cutting-edge technology was introduced.

However, Tang has never forgotten the importance of independent research and development.

"Without a core technology in hand, the company's development will be at the mercy of others, and one could never expect to attain the technology by appealing to others' sympathies," said Tang.

Tang stressed, "We should rely on our own efforts."

Apart from introducing advanced international technologies, the company has exerted great efforts in talent grooming and technological capability building, and established intensive cooperation ties with many research institutes and universities at home. In 2007, the company and the Institute of Chemistry of the Chinese Academy of Sciences jointly established the Research Center of Phenolic Resin Technology and undertook a number of projects, including development of ablation-resistant materials for rockets.

The materials developed by the company have been widely used in building of high-speed railways, maglev trains and the Shenzhou spacecraft series.

China does not lack either technological potential or relevant materials for development of chips. Enterprises on the industrial chain should strengthen solidarity and perseverance so as to go further in technological innovation , Tang said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qwerrty

gtranslate:


Code:


http://news.sgst.cn/zxy/yfzx/201805/t20180509_684290.html

*Two domestic high-end radio frequency chips come out, will promote China's 5G layout *
20:09, 14:14, 14:14

Astar (Shanghai) High-frequency Communication Technology Co., Ltd. released two radio frequency transceiver system ICs yesterday. The company was independently developed by the company's chairman, Dr. Huang Fengyi, a special expert from Shanghai's "Thousand People Project." After the technical appraisal of the expert group, it has reached the international advanced level. These two chips can be widely used in the fifth-generation mobile communications (5G), ultra-high-speed wireless Internet of things and other areas, and promote China's 5G layout.

Radio frequency chip is a key component of wireless communication and can realize signal transmission, wireless transmission and reception. In the past, usually one frequency band (or including adjacent frequency bands) corresponds to one chip unit, and multiple frequency bands require multiple chip units. With the increase of frequency bands (also called channels) and modes of mobile communications, and increasing bandwidth, today's radio frequency chips need to support more than a dozen channels and meet the performance requirements such as high bandwidth and strong anti-interference ability, so the design is very difficult. At present, most high-end RF chips are monopolized by large international companies. The US Department of Commerce sanctioned ZTE’s ban on sales of high-end RF chips.





_Two chips released by Astertek
_
In 2001, Huang Fengyi, who was an engineer at the IBM Research and Development Center and served as the Silicon Silicon Technology Project Team, returned to the motherland and founded the Aisite Company in Shanghai's Zhangjiang Hi-Tech Park. He independently developed radio frequency microwave integrated circuit chips, hoping to break the monopoly of foreign technologies and realize The relevant chip is autonomous and controllable.

The high-bandwidth transceiver system chips and the multi-band, multi-mode, reconfigurable transceiver system chips released yesterday were developed over five years. Huang Fengyi told the Liberation Daily·Changguan News reporter that the R&D team had spent many rounds of design and tape-out processing, invested a lot of resources, and finally mastered the key key technologies so that the products could be used in the coming 5G era. In April this year, an expert group consisting of experts from Peking University, the Chinese Academy of Sciences, and China Electronics Technology Group Corporation identified that "the results have reached the international advanced level." After testing, the 19 comprehensive performance indicators of the high-bandwidth transceiver system are compared with the results published by foreign products and documents. Seven key indicators are better than the best reported in the world, and seven key indicators have reached the international level. 5 The indicators are close to world-class standards.

The two chips have obtained 2 national invention patents and applied for 1 PCT international invention patent. In the future, they can be widely used in 5G mobile phones, base stations, ultra-high-speed wireless Internet of things, radio frequency sensors, satellite communications, navigation, and specialized high-bandwidth communications. , radar and other equipment and fields.





_Huang Fengyi introduced a high-bandwidth transceiver system chip. Photo by Wu Jiani_

According to reports, the high-bandwidth transceiver system chip integrates the main components of the entire transceiver front-end, featuring high bandwidth, ultra-high speed, and strong anti-interference ability. Its transmission bandwidth is up to 150 megabytes, which is more than 3 times the bandwidth of 4G mobile phones. It can meet the requirements of ultra-high speed and large bandwidth of 5G communications. At present, the United States ADI company already has the same type of chip products. Huang Fengyi said that the chips released this time are superior to ADI products in terms of anti-jamming performance. "The case of crosstalk sometimes occurs on the phone because it is interfered with by other signals. This chip can be applied to secure communication with strong anti-jamming capability."
In the process of design and development, in order to improve the performance and accuracy of the chip, a high-precision RF component model is essential. It is understood that model technology is the basis of chip design, involving some high-end, special technology, and foreign companies sometimes do not provide the most accurate model. After more than ten years of research and exploration, Astortec's R&D team has discovered a new channel effect in the RF model structure of deep submicron and ultra-high-speed transistors, which has broken through the core trench in the model structure used by international industry for more than 30 years. Road unit. Related technologies can be applied to the design manual of the process manufacturers.

Next, Ai Sike will use advanced processing technology, commissioned by SMIC, TSMC and other companies to manufacture chips, so that domestic high-end RF chip plays an important role in the era of 5G, to crack the situation of this kind of chip in China is "card neck" situation. (Author: Yu Ran MILITARY)

.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese scientists develop a photonic quantum chip for boosting analog quantum computing*

(Xinhua) 10:20, May 12, 2018

WASHINGTON, May 11, (Xinhua) -- Chinese scientists demonstrated* the first two-dimensional quantum walks of single photons in real spatial space, which may provide a powerful platform to boost analog quantum computing.*

They reported in a paper published on Friday in the journal Science Advances a three-dimensional photonic chip with a scale up to 49-multiply-49 nodes, by using a technique called femtosecond direct writing.

Jin Xianmin, a quantum communication researcher with Shanghai Jiaotong University, who led the study, told Xinhua, it is the largest-scaled chip reported so far that allows for the realization of this two-dimensional quantum walk in real spatial space, and potential exploration for many new quantum computing tasks.

Jin and his colleague showed that the dimension and scale of quantum system could be employed as new resources for boosting the quantum computing power.

The researchers said, universal quantum computers came under the spotlight since last year, as IBM, Google, Intel and the rivals constantly competed to announce their new records on the achieved number of qubits.

However, universal quantum computers are far from being feasible before error correction and full connections between the increasing numbers of qubits could be realized.

In contrast, analog quantum computers, or quantum simulators, can be built in a straightforward way to solve practical problems directly without error correction, and potentially be able to beat the computational power of classical computers in the near future.

Quantum walk in a two-dimensional array is a strikingly powerful and straightforward approach to analog quantum computing. It maps certain computing tasks into the coupling matrix of the quantum paths, and provides efficient solutions to those even classically intractable problems.

Prominent quantum advantages will be promptly achievable as long as the scale of quantum systems goes above a considerably large level.

During the past two decades, a traditional and challenging method has been through increasing the photon number, which suffers from probabilistic generation of single photons and multiplicative loss, according to the researchers.

This ingenuous alternative way from increasing the external physics dimension and complexity of the quantum evolution system may accelerate future analog quantum computing, said Jin.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qwerrty

*SMIC to start risk production of 14nm FinFET process in 1H19*
Cindy Yu, Taipei; Willis Ke, DIGITIMES
Friday 11 May 2018

Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corp (SMIC), the largest China-based foundry house, will kick off risk production of its 14nm FinFET process and venture into the AI (artificial intelligence) chip sector in the first half of 2019 after entering volume production of 28nm HKC+ process in the second half 2018, according to the firm's co-CEO Liang Mong-song.

Liang said at a recent investor conference that SMIC will see an upper single-digit shipment ratio for 28nm process for the whole 2018, with the volume production of its 28nm HKC process to run close to that of its 28nm Poly-SiON process.

In terms of mature process platforms, Liang highlighted the performance upgrades of power management IC process platform, saying that capacities at all its 8-inch wafer fabs are running tight to meet ever-increasing demand for power management ICs including IGBT devices. He added that the high-voltage BCD (bipolar CMOS DMOS) process will be shifted to 12-inch fabs.

Liang also stressed that SMIC will step up its technological developments, aiming to build a comprehensive process platform integrating technologies, IP and design services. In particular, he disclosed, SMIC will move to develop complete AI-based ASIC IPs in the first half of 2019 to provide customers with total IC design solutions.

*Sequential 7-9% revenue growth for 2Q18*

On the same occasion, another co-CEO Zhao Haijun said SMIC posted better-than-expected revenue performances, continuous growth in market demand and increased capacity utilization in the first quarter of 2018.

Zhao said SMIC raked in revenues of US$831 million for the quarter, including revenues from photomask production, wafer test and other technology royalty incomes. The quarter's gross profits reached US$220.2 million for a margin rate of 26.5%. The company expected a sequential 7-9% revenue growth for the second quarter of 2018, with gross margin to be in the range of 23-25%.

SMIC has expanded the capacity at its 8-inch fab in Shenzhen to 447,750 wafers in the first quarter of 2018 from 442,750 of a quarter earlier, and the average capacity utilization rate has risen to 88.3%.

SMIC posted R&D expenses and capital expenses at US$123 million and US$322 million, respectively, for the first quarter of 2018.

Zhao also disclosed that SMIC now sees 40% of its revenues from the China market, and is in a good position to benefit from the growing popularity of consumer electronics and IoT devices.

In particular, he stressed, SMIC has led in providing foundry services for makers of power management ICs and image sensing devices, and will enjoy a 30% growth in the NOR/NAND flash foundry business in 2018.



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


another unicorn 

chinamoneynetwork.com
*Chinese AI Firm Unisound Raises $100M Series C Round Led By China Electronics Health Fund – China Money Network*
2-3 minutes


UniHome is one of Unisound's solutions that enable home appliances to be "smart". For example, Unisound powers the voice command functions for refrigerators produced by some Chinese brands.

Chinese artificial intelligence (AI) solution provider Unisound announced that it has raised a US$100 million series C round led by China Electronics Health Fund, a fund established by China Electronics Corporation Data (CEC Data), one of China’s biggest telecommunications equipment maker.

Chinese Internet security firm 360 Technology Co. Ltd., Qianhai Wutong Mergers and Acquisition Funds, and Hanfor Capital Management Ltd, an private equity arm of Hanfor Holdings Ltd., also participated in the round, according to Unisound’s announcement on its officiel WeChat account.

Founded in 2012, Beijing-based Unisound provides voice recognition, language processing and big data solutions to Internet of Tings (IoT) devices such as home appliances, automobiles, healthcare and education products. This month, the firm will release its AI chip, which it has spent three years developing for IoT.

*"Unisound has leading AI and chip technologies that have been tested by a large number of customers. *Its smart medical solutions also matches China Electronics Health Fund’s investment strategy. We will work on voice recognition in the medical industry and co-develop new products and property rights to target AI chips for the healthcare industry," said China Electronics Health Fund.

The proceeds of this round will be used for research and development for AI technologies and chips, as well as business expansion, Unisound said in the announcement.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


uniOne chip for audio processing from unisound is an integrated AI ASIC+DSP. all chip cores are created by them.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

qwerrty said:


> *SMIC to start risk production of 14nm FinFET process in 1H19*
> Cindy Yu, Taipei; Willis Ke, DIGITIMES
> Friday 11 May 2018
> 
> Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corp (SMIC), the largest China-based foundry house, will kick off risk production of its 14nm FinFET process and venture into the AI (artificial intelligence) chip sector in the first half of 2019 after entering volume production of 28nm HKC+ process in the second half 2018, according to the firm's co-CEO Liang Mong-song.
> 
> Liang said at a recent investor conference that SMIC will see an upper single-digit shipment ratio for 28nm process for the whole 2018, with the volume production of its 28nm HKC process to run close to that of its 28nm Poly-SiON process.
> 
> In terms of mature process platforms, Liang highlighted the performance upgrades of power management IC process platform, saying that capacities at all its 8-inch wafer fabs are running tight to meet ever-increasing demand for power management ICs including IGBT devices. He added that the high-voltage BCD (bipolar CMOS DMOS) process will be shifted to 12-inch fabs.
> 
> Liang also stressed that SMIC will step up its technological developments, aiming to build a comprehensive process platform integrating technologies, IP and design services. In particular, he disclosed, SMIC will move to develop complete AI-based ASIC IPs in the first half of 2019 to provide customers with total IC design solutions.
> 
> *Sequential 7-9% revenue growth for 2Q18*
> 
> On the same occasion, another co-CEO Zhao Haijun said SMIC posted better-than-expected revenue performances, continuous growth in market demand and increased capacity utilization in the first quarter of 2018.
> 
> Zhao said SMIC raked in revenues of US$831 million for the quarter, including revenues from photomask production, wafer test and other technology royalty incomes. The quarter's gross profits reached US$220.2 million for a margin rate of 26.5%. The company expected a sequential 7-9% revenue growth for the second quarter of 2018, with gross margin to be in the range of 23-25%.
> 
> SMIC has expanded the capacity at its 8-inch fab in Shenzhen to 447,750 wafers in the first quarter of 2018 from 442,750 of a quarter earlier, and the average capacity utilization rate has risen to 88.3%.
> 
> SMIC posted R&D expenses and capital expenses at US$123 million and US$322 million, respectively, for the first quarter of 2018.
> 
> Zhao also disclosed that SMIC now sees 40% of its revenues from the China market, and is in a good position to benefit from the growing popularity of consumer electronics and IoT devices.
> 
> In particular, he stressed, SMIC has led in providing foundry services for makers of power management ICs and image sensing devices, and will enjoy a 30% growth in the NOR/NAND flash foundry business in 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> another unicorn
> 
> chinamoneynetwork.com
> *Chinese AI Firm Unisound Raises $100M Series C Round Led By China Electronics Health Fund – China Money Network*
> 2-3 minutes
> 
> 
> UniHome is one of Unisound's solutions that enable home appliances to be "smart". For example, Unisound powers the voice command functions for refrigerators produced by some Chinese brands.
> 
> Chinese artificial intelligence (AI) solution provider Unisound announced that it has raised a US$100 million series C round led by China Electronics Health Fund, a fund established by China Electronics Corporation Data (CEC Data), one of China’s biggest telecommunications equipment maker.
> 
> Chinese Internet security firm 360 Technology Co. Ltd., Qianhai Wutong Mergers and Acquisition Funds, and Hanfor Capital Management Ltd, an private equity arm of Hanfor Holdings Ltd., also participated in the round, according to Unisound’s announcement on its officiel WeChat account.
> 
> Founded in 2012, Beijing-based Unisound provides voice recognition, language processing and big data solutions to Internet of Tings (IoT) devices such as home appliances, automobiles, healthcare and education products. This month, the firm will release its AI chip, which it has spent three years developing for IoT.
> 
> *"Unisound has leading AI and chip technologies that have been tested by a large number of customers. *Its smart medical solutions also matches China Electronics Health Fund’s investment strategy. We will work on voice recognition in the medical industry and co-develop new products and property rights to target AI chips for the healthcare industry," said China Electronics Health Fund.
> 
> The proceeds of this round will be used for research and development for AI technologies and chips, as well as business expansion, Unisound said in the announcement.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> uniOne chip for audio processing from unisound is an integrated AI ASIC+DSP. all chip cores are created by them.




Few points for people who don't know much about the industry: 

SMIC has now been promising 14nm FinFET production for many years. You can go back in this very thread to look up all their past claims, none of which have come to any fruition. 
Even if one were to take their claim as they say it, it is risk production in 1H19. Actual commercial mass production should be expected only in late 2019, or even 2020.
TSMC has already started production for 7 nm, and will begin production for 3 nm node by 2020. This means that SMIC will be 3-4 generations behind TSMC. 
Claiming an AI ASIC, and DSP is different than making one that is competitive in the market and technologically advanced enough. I will reserve my judgement, until the product actually gains market share.


----------



## TaiShang

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/chin...for-boosting-analog-quantum-computing.558936/

Reserving here for reference

***

@qwerrty , @cirr 

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/chin...for-boosting-analog-quantum-computing.558936/

Reserving here for reference

***

@qwerrty , @cirr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Few points for people who don't know much about the industry:
> 
> SMIC has now been promising 14nm FinFET production for many years. You can go back in this very thread to look up all their past claims, none of which have come to any fruition.
> Even if one were to take their claim as they say it, it is risk production in 1H19. Actual commercial mass production should be expected only in late 2019, or even 2020.
> TSMC has already started production for 7 nm, and will begin production for 3 nm node by 2020. This means that SMIC will be 3-4 generations behind TSMC.
> Claiming an AI ASIC, and DSP is different than making one that is competitive in the market and technologically advanced enough. I will reserve my judgement, until the product actually gains market share.



https://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Co...en-tool-to-close-gaps-with-Intel-TSMC-Samsung



Tuesday, May 15, 2018 
*
Chinese Chipmaker SMIC Orders $120m EUV System*





Semiconductor Manufacturing International Co. (SMIC), China's top state-backed contract chipmaker, has reportedly ordered a set of extreme-ultraviolet lithography equipment from Dutch ASML.

SMIC's reserved EUV system is expected to be delivered by early 2019, according to Nikkei Asian Review.

The move highlights its growing ambition to help boost Chinese homegrown semiconductor manufacturing technology, even though it is still two to three generations behind market leaders.

All top global chip giants, including Intel, Samsung Electronics and Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Co. are buying EUV equipment to ensure the later production of more advanced chips.

TSMC, the world's biggest contract chipmaker by revenue, for instance, has booked up to 10 systems for this year. Samsung has booked roughly six EUV systems, while Intel will take about three for 2018, according to sources quoted by Nikkei. GlobalFoundries, the world's No. 2 contract chipmaker, also placed an order for one.

The order by SMIC in April came after the U.S. said it will ban Chinese telecommunications equipment maker ZTE from using American-made components and services for seven years.

The U.S. and China are currently negotiating trade issues. U.S.

SMIC counts Qualcomm, Huawei's chip arm Hisilicon Technologies, and other chip designers as clients.

But the company is roughly two to three generations behind TSMC, Samsung and Intel in terms of manufacturing technology. It is still working to improve its own 28-nanometer process technology and last year brought in Liang Mong-song, a former senior executive at Samsung and TSMC, to be its co-chief executive to help develop its 14-nanometer process technology. Samsung and TSMC are now racing to manufacture 7-nanometer chips.

The EUV system works by projecting the light through a blueprint. Using a series of complex optics, made by German company Zeiss, the pattern is reduced and focused onto a thin slice of silicon coated with a light-sensitive chemical. The light interacts with the chemical effectively printing the pattern onto the silicon or wafer. When the unwanted silicon is etched away a three-dimensional structure is created. This is repeated dozens of times, layer upon layer, leaving a grid of hundreds of chips on one silicon wafer.

The light has to be focused in a vacuum to stop it being absorbed by air -- a difficult technological feat -- and the parameters are so small that the machine is working to within the size of an atom.

The tiniest speck of dust infiltrating the machine could ruin the design, leaving blank spaces on the chips.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qwerrty

*ethereumworldnews*
*Bitcoin Mining Hardware Giant Files For $1 Billion IPO*
Canaan Inc. controls 15 percent of the Bitcoin mining hardware market
By Conor Maloney Last updated May 16, 2018


The world’s second-largest bitcoin mining hardware manufacturer, Canaan Inc, has filed for a billion dollar IPO and submitted a listing application to the Hong Kong stock exchange.

Bloomberg reports that Canaan aims to start trading in July, and that the proposal is sponsored by Morgan Stanley, Deutsche Bank AG, CMB International Capital Ltd, and Credit Suisse Group AG.

The company filed for an IPO in 2016 in mainland China but had to cancel the plans due to a regulatory deadlock. Canaan also considered listing on the National Equities Exchange and Quotations OTC market known as the New Third Board before scrapping the plans in favor of the Hong Kong ICO.

Founded in 2013, Canaan is based in Hong Kong and reported a revenue of $205 million last year, while net income saw a sixfold increase to over $56 million. A successful listing would make Canaan the first Hong Kong IPO in cryptocurrency.

A February report from Sanford C. Bernstein & Co. indicates that *Canaan has around 15 percent of the global bitcoin mining hardware market, including chips and computer equipment, with rival company Bitmain reportedly controlling 70 percent*. A third competitor is “Bitfury” based in the US. China introduced tax breaks for microchip manufacturers in March to reduce dependence on foreign semiconductors amid trade tensions with the US, leading to a spike in overseas acquisitions bby Chinese chipmakers.

*Canaan has 200 employees in Beijing and Hangzhou – th company sells ASIC mining chips and other equipment under the “Avalon” brand*. Co-Chairman Jianping Kong stated in April that much of the company hardware is sold for use in electricity-rich areas in China and inner Mongolia where some of the world’s largest Bitcoin mines can be found.

*The company is developing AI chips and considering expanding their operations to mine other currrencies as well, such as Litecoin.* Canaan is also looking into new products to add to their arsenal, such as home appliances such as televisions with bitcoin mining capabilities to allow customers to use them for household purposes during the day only for them to mine cryptocurrencies “while you sleep” as well.

Shandong Luyitong Intelligent Electric Plc sought to acquire Canaan in 2016, but the deal was cancelled due to “great uncertainties” regarding China’s regulatory policies regarding cryptocurrencies and securities. In China the ASIC-based blockchain hardware market has increased from $7.8 million in 2013 to $1.1 billion last year. Frost&Sullivan consultants predict that it will reach over $4.4 billion by 2020 based on the current growth trends.

==========================================================


_medium.com_
*China’s Voice Tech AI Startup Unisound Raises US$100 Million to Boost IoT Services*

2-3 minutes

Beijing-based artificial intelligence startup Unisound, (a.k.a. Yunzhisheng / 云知声) today announced that *it had raised US$100 million in Series C funding, the richest-ever single funding round for a smart voice technology startup.*

The investment was led by CLP Health Fund, joined by 360 Technology, Qianhai Wutong M&A Fund, Hanfor Capital, etc. Chinese media also reported that the company has already started its agenda-setting Series C+ funding.

Founded in 2012, Unisound aims at making Internet of Things (IoT) devices smarter by adding AI capabilities such as voice recognition, language processing, knowledge computing and big data solutions.

In a 2016 interview with Synced, Unisound Founder and CEO Huang Wei laid out his company’s ambitious “Chip+Edge+Cloud” strategy for producing processors and sensors to empower edge devices, enabling voice-activated interactions for users, and connecting edge devices with Unisound’s cloud-based intelligent platform.

Unisound puts a particular emphasis on smart home appliances, vehicles, and healthcare. Last month, Unisound and Shanghai-based Phicomm jointly launched the smart speaker R1, which leverages cutting-edge voice recognition and semantic analysis techniques to better understand human speech.

*The company accounts for more than 70 percent of the aftermarket share in China’s automotive field, and its voice interaction solutions for healthcare are deployed in more than 60 major Chinese hospitals.* Unisound’s supercomputer platform has reached a benchmark performance of 10 petaflops.

Last year, Unisound received CNY¥300 million (US$45 million) in investments for development of its first AI chip, UniOne, which will be released on May 16.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*4.7-bln-USD China AMOLED display facility goes into operation*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-05-17 23:53:27|Editor: Mu Xuequan




SHIJIAZHUANG, May 17 (Xinhua) -- A 6th-generation flexible AMOLED display screen production line, which involved an investment of nearly 30 billion yuan (4.7 billion U.S. dollars), went into operation Thursday in north China's Hebei Province.

The production line of Visionox Co., in an industrial park in Langfang City, south of Beijing, can meet the demand of nearly 100 million smartphones for high-end screens.

Visionox, which has more than 3,500 OLED patents, grew out of the OLED project team of Tsinghua University. It was the first Chinese firm to participate in the formulating of the global flexible display screen standard, according to Visionox president Zhang Deqiang.

The production line is expected to start mass production in the second half of the year with a monthly production of 30,000 glass substrates (1,500mm by 1,850mm).

Chinese firms previously relied heavily on imports for high-end display products, such as curved and foldable screens.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Latest AI chips a startup success story*
By MA SI | China Daily | Updated: 2018-05-22 08:05
















Chen Tianshi, CEO of Cambricon Technologies Corp Ltd, introduces the company's new chip products at a news conference in Shanghai on May 3. [Photo/Xinhua]

China is nurturing domestic tech companies to reduce reliance on foreign products
Artificial intelligence technologies are bursting out of laboratories and into reality at a faster rate than many expected.

Consumers can now take selfies with smartphones that automatically beautify their pictures－removing dark circles under the eyes and adding patches of rouge. After a hard day at work, people can talk to internet-connected TVs, which will switch on automatically and begin beaming their owners' favorite shows. When stepping into smart vehicles, people can ask cars to lower the temperature and recommend the nearest coffee shop, just by speaking.

All these applications are made possible by miniature processors that operate within the devices themselves or via cloud services. As the brains powering these smart electronic products, AI chips help smartphones, TVs and automobiles understand what humans say, recognize pictures, and more importantly, give appropriate feedback.

As part of its broad push to gain a lead in the AI era, China is nurturing globally competitive chip companies that can reduce the nation's reliance on foreign technologies.

Describing chips as being like the human heart, President Xi Jinping said in late April that "no matter how big a person is, he or she can never be strong without a sound and strong heart". He urged businesses to make major breakthroughs in chip technology and reach new heights in the global semiconductor industry.

A string of Chinese startups and tech heavyweights are scrambling to respond to President Xi's call.

At a much-anticipated event held in Shanghai in early May, Cambricon Technologies Corp Ltd, a startup that specializes in AI processors, unveiled China's first cloud AI chip－the MLU 100. The chip outperforms traditional general purpose processors and can better support AI-powered applications.

"The MLU 100 consumes less power, is compatible with various AI algorithms, and can better drive applications like visual, speech and natural language processing," said Chen Tianshi, CEO of Cambricon, which is affiliated with the Chinese Academy of Sciences and backed by Alibaba Group Holding Ltd.

Cambricon－which raised $100 million from investors last year－is part of a boom of Chinese companies and startups working on AI chips, hoping to take on United States semiconductor giants such as Nvidia Corp, Intel Corp and Qualcomm Inc.

The trend comes as China's semiconductor industry sees a unique opportunity to establish itself amid the current wave of enthusiasm for hardware optimized for AI, after the country lagged behind foreign rivals in traditional general processors for years, company executives and industry experts said.

Chinese companies are now benefiting from favorable government policies, a growing demand for tailor-made AI chips and the country's huge digital population, which lay a sound foundation for large-scale AI applications.

"Chips and software are closely bounded. That is particularly true in AI, as chips powering an application must be specifically designed. China's booming software market and large user base will allow homegrown companies to update chip design quickly based on user experience," said Roger Sheng, research director at consultancy Gartner Inc.

"More importantly, AI has just jumped out of laboratories and into commercial applications. China and the US are almost at the same starting line," Sheng added.



The world's first AI mobile chip product developed by Huawei Technologies Co Ltd is shown at the PT Expo China 2017 in Beijing. A QING/FOR CHINA DAILY

In December 2017, the government set the goal of mass-producing chips that run artificial neural networks by 2020, a vital form of software propelling global tech giants' AI ambitions. The policy is a key part of China's ambition to become the world's leader in AI by 2030.

The global AI chip market is forecast to hit $10.8 billion by 2023, with the industry growing at a compound average annual growth rate of 54 percent, according to data from market research company ReportLinker.

Sensing huge opportunities, at least 14 AI chipmakers have emerged in China within the past two years, data from Tencent Research Institute show. They are joining the efforts made by Chinese tech heavyweights including Huawei Technologies Co Ltd to make chips that can add AI to any gadget.

"In the past 10 years, we have never seen so many companies emerge at the same time for a single segment in China," said Xiang Ligang, a chip expert and CEO of telecoms industry website Cctime.

In April, Beijing's Horizon Robotics, founded by veterans of internet search company Baidu Inc, said it was closing a new round of financing that would hit $100 million, after unveiling two tailor-made AI processors to assist self-driving vehicles last year.

ThinkForce, which attracted 450 million yuan ($70 million) from investors in 2017, is working on AI chips that can be embedded in devices such as smartphones, watches and home robots.

Huawei is collaborating with Cambricon on AI chips for phones and other devices.

"AI processor startups are the latest darlings among investors in China. This was definitely impossible several years ago, as the semiconductor business is so cash-intensive and demands long-term investment to see any results," said Liu Weiwei, general manager of the AI department at Galaxy Internet. The Beijing-based incubator helps startups secure capital and other resources.

According to Liu, venture capitalists today see an opportunity for Chinese startups to establish a presence in the market, as demand for tailor-made AI chips grows exponentially and it becomes less complicated to design such processors.

Existing chips that run AI software, such as Nvidia's graphics chips, are expensive and hard to deploy into devices.

That's why companies like DeePhi are marching into the sector. The Beijing-based startup is running against the clock to produce AI chips that can help self-driving automobiles recognize pedestrians in a cost-effective way.

"The complexity involved in designing AI chips is about one-tenth of that in designing central processing units. But companies that only make chips will not be able to win in future. The key is to build a system by combining chips with software," said Yao Song, CEO of DeePhi.

The startup raised $40 million from investors including Samsung and Alibaba's Ant Financial last year. It has already unveiled a slate of software products, and its chips are designed to provide in-house solutions to help its products to achieve better performance and lower production costs.

"It is difficult for a single Chinese company to take on Nvidia given our currently limited chip talent pool and manufacturing techniques. A more likely picture is that about 10 Chinese companies compete with the US chip giant in 10 specific niches," Yao said.

According to him, AI chips are a golden opportunity for China to surpass the US in high-tech, and 2018 will be a critical year.

"This year will see whether we are really as good as we have promised and can come up with competitive, commercially mature products," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## qwerrty

i think orbbec is one of the two chinese startups that apple says they are adding to supply 3d-sensing modules for their face ID... sunny optical, o-film and orbbec are the only chinese companies that making 3d-sensing for smartphones. sunny is working with huawei that mean orbbec and o-film are the new suppliers.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




_medium.com_
*3D Sensor Unicorn Orbbec Closes Over $200 Million Series D*
Synced
2-3 minutes

AI startup Orbbec (奥比中光) today closed an over US$200 million Series D funding round led by Ant Finance. Other investors include Saif Partners, Green Pine Capital, Telstra Ventures, and Renzhi Capital.

Founded in 2013, Orbbec produces 3D sensor solutions, and is known for its 3D cameras AstraPro, AstraMini, Astra, AstraS, AstraMiniS, and AstraP, which bring advanced environment detection capability and enable 3D facial recognition and 3D scanning for smartphones, TVs, robotics, VR/AR, smart home systems, smart security and autonomous driving. More than 2,000 companies globally use Orbbec tech.

3D sensors are a complicated but promising technology that has attracted increasing attention since last September’s iPhone X release. The phone’s 3D sensor measures the “depth” of a user’s face to provide an extra layer of security.

AR/VR devices use 3D solutions to accurately detect users’ real world actions and reflect them in a virtual environment. In self-driving applications, 3D sensors enable a vehicle to better identify obstacles and measure distances. It is believed that most AI systems which currently use cameras and 2D sensors will require 3D sensors in the future.

Orbbec CEO Yuanhao Huang believes the increased deployment of 3D sensors will play accelerate the development of sensor technology in AI and IoT, and says the company plans to focus on smartphone solutions in 2018. Orbbec is headquartered in Shenzhen and has offices in Shanghai, Guangzhou, Xi’an, and the United States.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*Nation in big semiconductor push*

2018-05-23 09:38:05 China Daily





Technicians check chips at a technology company in Guigang, the Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region. (Photo by Tan Kaixing/for China Daily)

*At least 46 big-budget semiconductor projects are scheduled to be built in China within two to three years*, as part of the nation's broader push to reduce reliance on foreign chip manufacturing and design techniques, according to data compiled from local governments' key 2018 project plans.

The move comes as China is expediting its research and development of core chip technologies, narrowing the gap between its integrated circuit industry and those of the world's leading nations in this field.

To realize the goal, a number of provinces and municipalities are seeking to attract semiconductor companies to build factories and R&D centers.

In Guangdong province, two semiconductor projects are under construction and will be completed by 2020, with a combined investment of 18.6 billion yuan ($2.92 billion). Another two projects are scheduled to break ground this year, with their total investment reaching 4.6 billion yuan, according to the province's 2018 key project plans.

Meanwhile, 15 chip-related projects are either under construction or will be built in Jiangsu province, including plants that make chips for cameras and automobiles, as well as factories producing semiconductor equipment.

Companies such as Tsinghu Unigroup and SK Hynix are participating in these projects.

In Anhui province, two semiconductor projects will be constructed, with combined investment of 3 billion yuan, according to the province's key project plans for this year.

The intensified push comes as China attaches growing importance to chips－which lie inside a wide range of products and power mobile phones, computers, automobiles and other equipment. In recent years, China has spent more than $200 billion on imported chips annually, more than it spends on crude oil imports.

The Ministry of Industry and Information Technology said it would ramp up resources to help build a string of semiconductor innovation platforms that can integrate talents and capital to speed up development.

Also, a national innovation center for smart sensors will be built to overcome crucial technological bottlenecks, the electronics information department of the ministry said in its 2018 working plan.

Li Guojie, an academician of the Chinese Academy of Engineering, said the research and development of chips mirrors China's overall technological level.

"Though it will take time for us to catch up with leading foreign countries, consistent input of resources and R&D will help accelerate the process."

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2018-05-23/detail-ifyuqkxh5543109.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*TCL Aims to Tap Large Screen Market With USD6.7 Billion Display Plant*
TANG SHIHUA 
DATE: WED, 05/23/2018 - 14:13 / SOURCE:YICAI





TCL Aims to Tap Large Screen Market With USD6.7 Billion Display Plant​
(Yicai Global) May 23 -- China’s leading television maker TCL Corp. will invest CNY42.7 billion (USD6.7 billion) in a new plant located the country’s southern city of Shenzhen, Guangdong province, for the production of large-screens and 8k resolution displays.

The facility will boast monthly production capacity of 90,000 glass substrate panels mainly for use in 65, 70 and 75-inch 8k ultra-high resolution displays as well as 65 and 75-inch OLED displays, the firm said in a press briefing.

Once completed, the project will turn Shenzhen into the world’s largest semiconductor display industry base, helping the city attract supporting businesses and thus create the most complete semiconductor display industry chain in the country, the firm said.

TCL expects to be ready for trial operations in December 2020 before achieving mass production in March the following year.

The company has reached an agreement with the Major Industries Development Fund Co., an affiliate of the Shenzhen State-Owned Assets Supervision and Administration Commission so that it will contribute CNY20.3 billion to the project.

China Star Optoelectronics Semiconductor Display Technology Co., and China Star Optoelectronics Technology Co. (CSOT), a unit of TCL, will carry out the project. Specifically, CSOT and its controlled affiliates will chip in CNY13.3 billion, and its shareholding will rise from 53 percent to 59 percent after the deal. The investment fund’s share will drop from 37.2 percent to 35.9 percent, with a capital contribution of CNY7 billion. As Samsung Display Co. has decided not to contribute to the project, its stake in the project company will fall from the current 9.7 percent to 5 percent.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yingluck

As long as China cannot recreate ASML, her IC industries will be strangled.

This is a matter of technological embargo of precision instrument in fabrication.


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> *Nation in big semiconductor push*
> 
> 2018-05-23 09:38:05 China Daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Technicians check chips at a technology company in Guigang, the Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region. (Photo by Tan Kaixing/for China Daily)
> 
> *At least 46 big-budget semiconductor projects are scheduled to be built in China within two to three years*, as part of the nation's broader push to reduce reliance on foreign chip manufacturing and design techniques, according to data compiled from local governments' key 2018 project plans.
> 
> The move comes as China is expediting its research and development of core chip technologies, narrowing the gap between its integrated circuit industry and those of the world's leading nations in this field.
> 
> To realize the goal, a number of provinces and municipalities are seeking to attract semiconductor companies to build factories and R&D centers.
> 
> In Guangdong province, two semiconductor projects are under construction and will be completed by 2020, with a combined investment of 18.6 billion yuan ($2.92 billion). Another two projects are scheduled to break ground this year, with their total investment reaching 4.6 billion yuan, according to the province's 2018 key project plans.
> 
> Meanwhile, 15 chip-related projects are either under construction or will be built in Jiangsu province, including plants that make chips for cameras and automobiles, as well as factories producing semiconductor equipment.
> 
> Companies such as Tsinghu Unigroup and SK Hynix are participating in these projects.
> 
> In Anhui province, two semiconductor projects will be constructed, with combined investment of 3 billion yuan, according to the province's key project plans for this year.
> 
> The intensified push comes as China attaches growing importance to chips－which lie inside a wide range of products and power mobile phones, computers, automobiles and other equipment. In recent years, China has spent more than $200 billion on imported chips annually, more than it spends on crude oil imports.
> 
> The Ministry of Industry and Information Technology said it would ramp up resources to help build a string of semiconductor innovation platforms that can integrate talents and capital to speed up development.
> 
> Also, a national innovation center for smart sensors will be built to overcome crucial technological bottlenecks, the electronics information department of the ministry said in its 2018 working plan.
> 
> Li Guojie, an academician of the Chinese Academy of Engineering, said the research and development of chips mirrors China's overall technological level.
> 
> "Though it will take time for us to catch up with leading foreign countries, consistent input of resources and R&D will help accelerate the process."
> 
> http://www.ecns.cn/business/2018-05-23/detail-ifyuqkxh5543109.shtml



In the near future, many people will be grateful for the big (twitter) mouth of the US regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qwerrty

successful development of 70 million gate-level FPGAs

--
*国内FPGA技术获得突破，7000万门级FPGA研发成功*
* Published by luna on 2018年5月17日 *
据消息称中国电科下属单位公开宣布成功研发7000万门级FPGA。

虽然与国外差距仍然很大，但从FPGA性能上看，已经比现有的国产FPGA强的多，对于一些方面的技术应用来说，已经可以解决部分有无的问题。

*FPGA是一种非常重要的芯片*
FPGA是现场可编程门阵列，简单的说就是一个可以在其上编程的芯片，用户可以在FPGA上编程实现一个特殊的硬件加速算法。

目前，这种芯片主要有三个应用方向。

一是用在各自军用装备上，二是用在通信设备，三是芯片设计公司用来仿真。

目前FPGA价格非常贵，像国内IC设计公司从赛灵思采购的FPGA，高端产品要40多万元人民币一片，而英特尔普通的CPU，也要几百、几千上万元人民币。国内FPGA技术突破对于降低FPGA价格和突破国外技术封锁有重要意义。

如今FPGA在医疗，物联网、汽车电子、机器人、无人驾驶等领域应用越加广泛，FPGA技术进步无疑是一支增强国力的强心针。

http://www.nonoraya.com/354/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Domestic chips to get a big boost*
China Daily, May 24, 2018





A technician demonstrates a domestically developed chip in Wuxi, Jiangsu province. [Photo/Xinhua]
*China is including domestic processors in its government procurement plans*  as the nation steps up its effort *to promote the application of homegrown chips in government agencies and State-owned enterprises.*

The move is likely to *put pressure on U.S. tech giant Intel Corp whose chips are now widely used in China's server market *, experts said on Wednesday.

According to a proposal published on the official website of the Central Government Procurement Center, *servers powered by domestic central processing units including Loongson, ShenWei and Phytium are included in China's government procurement plan for 2018-19.*

This is* the first time that homegrown chip-driven servers have been included in such a proposal*, underlying China's determination to promote the application of domestic processors which are making steady progress in performance. State-owned enterprises and government agencies are important buyers of information technology equipment in China.

Loongson is the brand name for China's first self-developed general-purpose microprocessor. ShenWei is a homegrown CPU that powers Sunway TaihuLight, the world's fastest supercomputer. Phytium CPUs are developed by the National University of Defense Technology, a top military academy in China.

Nicknamed the "brain" of electronic products, chips lie inside a wide range of products and power mobile phones, computers, automobiles and other equipment. In recent years, China has spent more than $200 billion on imported chips annually, more than the amount spent on crude oil imports, according to official data.

Hu Weiwu, president of Loongson Technology Corp, said the move is a "milestone" for homegrown chips, "highlighting the strong support the government gives us".

*So far, most servers included in government purchase plans come with Intel processors. But as domestic chips make progress, they are good enough to support certain application scenarios*, Hu said.

"More efforts are needed to cultivate a computer ecosystem, including software, to support the use of China-developed chips. The wider the use of these chips, the better they will become. It will take time, but we are confident about the process," Hu added.

According to a roadmap released by the National Manufacturing Strategy Advisory Committee, China's integrated circuit industry will narrow its technological gap with those of the world's leading countries by 2020, with annual sales growing at over 20 percent on average.

Liu Jiepeng, deputy general manager of the marketing department at Tsinghua Tongfang, a major server maker in China, said in an interview with Global Times that there is a strong demand for domestic chip-driven servers from government agencies amid growing concern about national security.

The intensified push to develop the homegrown semiconductor industry comes amid widespread concern that heavy reliance on foreign chips will threaten the foundation of the nation's electronics industry. Such concerns have intensified since the recent U.S. decision to ban the sale of key U.S. components, including chips, to Chinese telecom equipment maker ZTE Corp.

http://www.china.org.cn/business/2018-05/24/content_51510547.htm

***

_Thank you, Mr. Trump and his regime, for making it a legitimate concern for China to support its own chip industry._

@qwerrty , @cirr , @Beast , @Cybernetics , @terranMarine , @Chinese-Dragon , @AndrewJin

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

*Xiongan to become global IC leader*

2018-05-24 08:32:05 China Daily Editor : Mo Hong'e

Xiongan New Area in North China's Hebei province is going to be built into a global innovation leader in the integrated circuit industry, Sina Finance reported on Tuesday.

A batch of national-level integrated circuit innovation platforms, such as national laboratories, state key laboratories and engineering research centers, will be built in Xiongan New Area, the report said, citing a notice on speeding up development of the integrated circuit industry in Hebei province.

The annual average growth rate of main businesses in the IC industry in the province is expected to reach 30 percent by 2020, the report said.

Five to 10 upstream and downstream enterprises in the IC industry will be introduced to the province, three to five integrated circuit design and service companies and special material companies at national leading level will be cultivated, three to five provincial-level key laboratories and technology centers for enterprises will also be established by that time.

The aggregation project will be implemented by building an industrial chain of design, manufacture, packaging and testing for application-specific integrated circuits.

Technological transformation of basic materials will be accelerated, and the level of technology and quality of products will be upgraded to build up a sound foundation in Xiongan.

Current chip design levels will be upgraded and high-end, miniaturized, long-lasting and low power consumption chip production will be promoted, according to the report.

Chip designing companies will be encouraged to cooperate with companies in automobile, robot, internet of things and fifth-generation mobile communication companies to realize scaled application of independent chips.

Leading companies in integrated circuit packaging and testing at home or abroad will also be introduced to Xiongan, to accelerate the construction of chip testing, detecting and packaging production lines.

Technological innovation capabilities of integrated circuits will be improved by encouraging Chinese companies to cooperate with world-leading research institutes and enterprises and establish a market-oriented technological innovation system.

Established in April last year, Xiongan New Area, spanning three counties in Hebei province about 100 kilometers southwest of Beijing, will develop into a modern city that is green, intelligent and livable, with relatively strong competitiveness and harmonious human-environment interaction, by 2035.

http://www.ecns.cn/news/sci-tech/2018-05-24/detail-ifyuqkxh5544915.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qwerrty

TaiShang said:


> According to a proposal published on the official website of the Central Government Procurement Center, *servers powered by domestic central processing units including Loongson, ShenWei and Phytium are included in China's government procurement plan for 2018-19.*



shenwei is the only one capable among those. loongson is just hype, they haven't produce anything new for years. phytium is quiet too. shenwei chips are proven, the chips are powering the fastest hpc on earth and have commercial version ready. the team is also very active developing new version for exascale hpc

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

qwerrty said:


> shenwei is the only one capable among those. loongson is just hype, they haven't produce anything new for years. phytium is quiet too. shenwei chips are proven, the chips are powering the fastest hpc on earth and have commercial version ready. the team is also very active developing new version for exascale hpc


Loongson chip are quietly filling up order of domestic products like military communication system, radar and weapon like missile. They do not need to advertise themselves to public nor report to anybody beside the CPC. That is why you heard very little of them or even their chips progress. That source of order alone is enough to make loongson rich.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

qwerrty said:


> shenwei is the only one capable among those. loongson is just hype, they haven't produce anything new for years. phytium is quiet too. shenwei chips are proven, the chips are powering the fastest hpc on earth and have commercial version ready. the team is also very active developing new version for exascale hpc



If they receive more government support, perhaps, they speed up development and marketization . Perhaps so far most of them lacked scale to apply their products. Now with government stepping in, things may change.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China's Hi-Target Launches Three Global Positioning Products With Centimeter-Range Accuracy*
TANG SHIHUA
DATE: THU, 05/24/2018 - 17:10 / SOURCE:YICAI





China's Hi-Target Launches Three Global Positioning Products With Centimeter-Range Accuracy​
(Yicai Global) May 24 -- Chinese navigational solutions provider Hi-Target Surveying Instrument Co. has introduced three new navigation products capable of providing positional accuracy of up to two-centimeters in range worldwide, which would be tens of times sharper than the current standard in China.

The Guangzhou-based firm launched mobile chip Fixed Star I, a Global Navigation Satellite Systems antenna, and high-precision global positioning system HI-RTP, at the Ninth China Satellite Navigation Conference held in northern China's Harbin from May 23-25.

Alibaba Group Holding Ltd.'s logistics arm Cianiao has already started using the GNSS antenna to ensure precise operations of its driverless vehicles, a representative of Hi-Target said at the conference, adding that the antenna will ensure faster and more accurate navigation for other unmanned vehicles in future.

The firm will put the HI-RTP system into pilot operation in the Asia-Pacific region this year and will extend its coverage to reach a global scale by 2020. It currently uses 100 reference stations for positioning, which will be more than doubled to 220 over the next two years, ensuring 2-centimeter-range accuracy.

The Fixed Star I microchip will help Chinese equipment makers to reduce their dependency on overseas supplies, while also lowering the costs for such products. The chip will go on sale next year and ensures global coverage because it is applicable to all major satellite systems including China's Beidou Navigation System, the EU's Galileo network, Russia's Glonass, as well as America's GPS.



​A worker shows radio frequency chip Hengxing-1 at the ninth China Satellite Navigation Conference in Harbin, capital of Heilongjiang province, May 24, 2018. The chip, which could be used for receiving and sending signals from Beidou-3 satellites, is developed by Guangzhou-based company Hi-Target Surveying Instrument. This chip, of which the Hi-Target company has independent intellectual property rights, adopts a highly integrated design and is available for use in the current four navigation systems from the US, Russia, Europe and China. It's estimated that Hengxing-1 will be put into production in the second half of 2018 and largely replace imported chips by the end of this year, according to the company. (Photo: China News Service/ Sunnn Zifa)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Three China foundries gearing up for transition to sub-10nm process technology*
Cindy Yu, Taipei; Jessie Shen, DIGITIMES
Thursday 24 May 2018

Semiconductor Manufacturing International (SMIC) and Huali Microelectronics, and memory foundry specialist Yangtze Memory Technologies (YMTC) are all gearing up for transition to sub-10nm process technology with respective deployments kicking off this year.

SMIC has reportedly ordered a set of extreme ultraviolet (EUV) production equipment from ASML for nearly US$120 million. The largest China-based pure-play foundry is looking to enter risk production of chips built using 14nm FinFET process in the first half of 2019, and will move forward with its plan to incorporate the EUV technology into its 7nm process, according to company sources.

SMIC is expected to receive its first EUV production tools in early 2020 enabling the foundry to step up deployments in the sub-10nm processes, the sources said.

SMIC has revised upward its capex target for 2018 to US$2.3 billion from US$1.9 billion. Capex this year will be used for advanced process R&D, equipment purchases and capacity expansions, the company disclosed previously.

SMIC co-CEO Liang Mong-song will play a key role in assisting the company to accelerate the development of advanced process technology. Liang said at the company's most recent investors meeting that SMIC will kick off risk production of its 14nm FinFET process and venture into the AI (artificial intelligence) chip sector in the first half of 2019 after entering volume production of 28nm HKC+ process in the second half 2018.

Fellow 12-inch foundry Huali has installed ASML's TWINSCAN NXT:1980Di immersion lithography system at its FAB6, where the company will be fabricating 14nm FinFET chips, according to company sources. Huali will be investing a total of CNY38.7 billion (US$6.06 billion) in the construction of FAB6, which is designed for production capacity of 40,000 12-inch wafers monthly.

Huali expects to begin pilot operations at FAB6 by the end of 2018, and have the new fab ready for commercial production by the end of 2022. The fab will focus on the fabrication of logic ICs built using 28nm, 14nm and more advanced process technologies.

Memory-IC foundry YMTC under China's state-owned Tsinghua Unigroup has its first 193nm immersion lithography system delivered recently, according to company sources. The equipment priced at US$72 million will be used for the production of 20nm and 14nm chips.

As YMTC is gearing up for volume production of its in-house developed flash memory chips, the company will be engaged in equipment installations at its factory site in Wuhan over the next several months, the sources said. YMTC plans to build a total of three 3D NAND flash fabs for US$24 billion.

YMTC recently held a ceremony to mark equipment move-in at its first 12-inch fab designed for 300,000 wafers in monthly capacity. Construction of the fab was completed in September 2017, and the fab is ready for volume production later in 2018, the sources indicated.

YMTC has obtained its first orders for commercial production of over 10,000 32-layer 3D NAND flash chips, Charles Kau, acting chairman of YMTC and executive VP of Tsinghua Unigroup, was quoted in previous reports. The company is looking to be capable of producing 64-layer 128Gb 3D NAND products in 2019 to narrow its technological gap with industry leaders within two years.


https://www.digitimes.com/news/a20180523PD209.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## qwerrty

Beast said:


> Loongson chip are quietly filling up order of domestic products like military communication system, radar and weapon like missile. They do not need to advertise themselves to public nor report to anybody beside the CPC. That is why you heard very little of them or even their chips progress. That source of order alone is enough to make loongson rich.


actually, the head researcher always come to hot chips conference every year to talk about his team latest development and their most advanced chip is still the godson-3b that's been around since 2010. in military, this is ok. in commercial IT world, things are evolving very fast. it's no good. maybe this procurement list will give them incentive to move faster

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Tencent pledges to advance China's chip industry after ZTE 'wake-up' call: reports*

CGTN
2018-05-28








The problems Chinese telecoms firm ZTE affair has been experiencing with US authorities are being seen *as a wake-up call by Tencent Holdings chairman Pony Ma*.

Ma pledged to advance China’s semiconductor industry,* citing the blow to ZTE Corp from Washington’s ban on US firms supplying the company for seven years*, according to Chinese media reports.

The US claims that China’s No.2 telecom equipment maker violated US sanctions against Iran and the Democratic Peoples Republic of Korea (DPRK). 

American firms are estimated to provide 25 to 30 percent of the components used in ZTE’s equipment.

While the US administration said on Friday it had reached a deal to put ZTE back in business after the company pays a 1.3-billion US dollar fine and makes management changes, the plan has run into resistance in Congress, indicating ZTE was still far from out of the woods. Also, ZTE is yet to confirm the deal.

*“The recent ZTE incident made everyone more clearly realize that however advanced one may be in mobile payment, without the mobile, the chips and the operating system, you still cannot compete,” *Ma was quoted as saying at a forum in Shenzhen on Saturday.

*'More research needed'*

Tencent, which alternates with Alibaba Group to be Asia’s most-valuable listed company, is the largest social media and gaming company in China and operates the popular WeChat app.

Ma said that “even though the ZTE situation was in the process of being resolved, we must not lose vigilance at this time and should pay more attention to fundamental scientific research.”

Tencent is looking into ways it could help advance China’s domestic chip industry, which could include leveraging its huge data demand to urge domestic chip suppliers to come up with better solutions, or using its WeChat platform to support application developments based on Chinese chips, Ma said.

“It would probably be better if we could get in to support semiconductor R&D, but that is perhaps admittedly not our strong suit and may need the help of others in the supply chain.”

China has been looking to accelerate plans to develop its semiconductor market to reduce its heavy reliance on imports and has invited overseas investors to invest in the country’s top state-backed chip fund.

***

_Looks like Trump has really taught a tough lesson that normally would be hard to learn. Sometimes it is needed. A good friend will give the bitter medicine to cure the problem 
_
@qwerrty , @cirr

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## qwerrty

TaiShang said:


> *Tencent pledges to advance China's chip industry after ZTE 'wake-up' call: reports*
> ***
> _Looks like Trump has really taught a tough lesson that normally would be hard to learn. Sometimes it is needed. A good friend will give the bitter medicine to cure the problem
> _
> @qwerrty , @cirr



this is great! jack ma and robin li are saying the same thing. the BAT is very big in china. nearly all chinese are using their products. the BAT and big chinese phone makers should form an alliance to create an OS. chip and software companies then can design their sh1t around it. that's how an ecosystem created. our great agent, DJT, can only help china this far. the BAT need stop fighting each others and join forces and make motharland great again !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*IC sector prospering in Hefei, China*
Cindy Yu, Taipei; Jessie Shen, DIGITIMES
Wednesday 30 May 2018

The IC industry in Hefei is one of the fast-growing IC industry clusters in China. In less than three years, a total of 129 IC companies including fabless firms, foundries and backend houses have set up operations in Hefei, building a complete supply chain locally.

The complete IC industry supply chain in Hefei has drawn investment from international equipment and materials providers, such as lithography tool vendor ASML and photomask company Photronics. ASML has opened recently a new branch office in Hefei to service its local customers, while Photronics is constructing a new photomask plant in Hefei.

Development of the Hefei IC industry during the period of China's 13th Five-year Plan is focused on memory chips, LCD driver ICs and other specialty chips. The industry has set a goal of surpassing CNY50 billion (US$7.8 billion) in 2020, and entered both China's top-5 IC manufacturing and design sectors by the year.

The output value of the Hefei IC industry increased about 31% on year to CNY23.56 billion in 2017, when tax revenues grew 11.6% to CNY2.12 billion. Total investment in the industry came to CNY7.25 billion in 2017, up 39.4% on year.

MediaTek, Phison Electronics, GigaDevice Semiconductor, Ingenic Semiconductor and Brite Semiconductor are among the fabless firms participated in the IC industry cluster in Hefei. MediaTek, for example, has set up a R&D center locally where over 1,000 R&D employees are stationed.

In the IC manufacturing segment, Powerchip Technology has formed a joint venture with the Hefei city government of China's Anhui province. The JV, named Nexchip Semiconductor, is a 12-inch foundry which entered volume production at the end of 2017. Monthly capacity at the JV fab is scheduled to reach 40,000 wafer starts by 2020 and will expand further to 160,000 units when the construction of its planned four phases completes.

Nexchip will target initially orders for LCD driver ICs with BOE Technology being its main customer, Powerchip CEO Frank Huang was quoted in previous reports. Nexchip will also be engaged in the manufacture of image sensors, and could expand its foundry services to cover NOR flash products when Powerchip's Taiwan-based fabs run at full utilization, Huang said.

Innotron Memory, previously known as Hefei ChangXin or Hefei RuiLi, is also building a 12-inch fab in Hefei. Despite being a startup, Innotron will enter directly the manufacture of 19nm DRAM chips. Innotron CEO David NK Wang disclosed recently the company will start trial production of 8Gb DDR4 chips at the end of 2018, followed by volume production in 2019. Innotron also expects to complete its 17nm process technology R&D in 2021.

Tongfu Microelectronics and National Center for Advanced Packaging (NCAP China), with the latter company developing fan-out packaging technology, are both among the IC backend houses involved in the IC industry cluster in Hefei.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

qwerrty said:


> chip and software companies then can design their sh1t around it. that's how an ecosystem created. our great agent, DJT, can only help china this far. the BAT need stop fighting each others and join forces and make motharland great again !



Indeed, ecosystem is very important. And, China's big three should be capable of creating one as they have firm control over the market.

And I also agree that while DJT is doing his best to MCGA, China Inc. also need to join him and assume responsibility

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qwerrty

*Chinese AI startup Rokid will mass produce their own custom AI chip for voice recognition · TechNode*
Nicole Jao
6-8 minutes

The recent actions against ZTE have acted as a catalyst for China’s chipmaking and AI sector. But well before all the international spotlight, there were a group of companies who already started to bolster their core tech capabilities.

Rokid, a Hangzhou-based startup which specializes in robotics research and AI development, is about to launch and mass-produce its own dedicated voice-first AI chip after two years of research and development. The company told TechNode that the custom AI chip is more power efficient, lower in cost, and better designed for third-party vendors, OEMs, and small appliance manufacturers. The chip’s specifications will be unveiled at the “Rokid Jungle” event in Hangzhou on June 26, along with new product developments and major partnerships.

Founded in 2014, the company’s product lineup includes smart speaker Rokid Pebble, home AI assistant Alien, and AR Glass which are currently available in China.

TechNode spoke to Dr. Zhou Jun, who headed Samsung’s Semiconductor Institute in China prior to joining Rokid as vice president in April, about the new AI chip and its significance in the AI chip wave that we’re witnessing now.

Voice recognition is all the rage

In China, voice recognition is an increasingly competitive market that has bred a handful of prominent AI companies like iFlytek (科大讯飞), Aispeech (思必驰), and Unisound (云知声). Chinese tech powerhouses have also been scrambling to get their share in the smart speaker market. iFlytek and Huawei recently announced that they have signed a cooperation agreement, in a large part, to enhance consumer voice recognition technology.

Despite tough competition, Zhou said, Rokid is doing well in the vertical because it has an obvious advantage. Unlike some companies that focus on specific aspects of AI product development (for example signal processing), Rokid has experience and knowledge in developing both the front-end and back-end technologies for their products.

The 4-year-old startup has been innovating and optimizing its voice-recognition algorithms such as noise reduction in the front-end, and speech recognition and speech understanding in the back-end.

Rokid started developing its voice-first AI chip back in 2016, when the AI voice recognition hardware space was—relatively speaking—a no man’s land. Getting a head start bid well for Rokid since AI chip development is generally a year-long process. The company said they initially developed the AI chip for their own smart devices because even though tech pioneers like Google, Apple, Amazon had started developing voice recognition technologies, there weren’t many companies in China developing voice recognition hardware.

But the market has been heating up since last year as an increasing number of companies bet on smart speakers—consumer voice recognition biggest application—as the “next big thing” in consumer electronics. Alibaba’s Tmall Genie, Xiaomi’s MI AI Speaker, JD’s DingDong, and most recently in April Tencent launched its own smart speaker, TingTing.

General purpose vs. custom chips

“We discovered that developing AI products on general-purpose chips is more power-consuming and costly, which is a clear disadvantage to the implementation and development of such a powerful technology,” Zhou explained.

Zhou explained that Rokid’s self-developed algorithms could not run or load optimally on general purpose chips, which don’t have the custom digital signal processor (DSP) nor Neutral Processing Unit (NPU).

“Developing AI products like smart speakers involves other front-end algorithms like noise reduction and acoustic echo cancellation (AEC) algorithms, which, in reality, need more powerful computational capabilities [than what general purpose chips can offer],” he added.

*Rokid’s AI chip is tailored to voice recognition systems—they’ve developed their own DSP and NPU tailored for smart speakers. General purpose chips perform well for a broad range of applications but are less efficient for specific tasks.*

The development of voice recognition technologies is still in early stages and there are still many areas that still need a breakthrough, such as multi-person voice recognition, Zhou said.

Towards the edge

“Back in 2014, there were discussions in academic circles surrounding AI applications but there weren’t many real-world edge AI applications like smart speakers.” But the trends in AI applications are becoming more and more apparent: it is moving towards the edge.

In the age of AI, data is being generated and gathered from different sources like smartphone, drone, sensor, or autonomous vehicle. The massive data computing demands gave rise to information processing closer to its source (or the edge of the network) instead of sending it to data centers or clouds.

Now that chipset and system software are being integrated more tightly, and many big companies are moving their processing capability from cloud to the edge—to share the processing load and overcome some of the vulnerabilities associated with the cloud.

“I still think Rokid’s decision to make its own standalone edge product is forward-thinking,” Zhou said as AI moves rapidly into edge devices, more standalone edge products are surfacing. Voice recognition was previously used in cloud or smartphone like Siri, but in standalone devices are quite recent.

The ZTE ban is now commonly referred to as a wake-up call for the Chinese chip industry to see the heavy reliance on foreign technology. Although China may be lagging behind technology advanced nations like the US, with the government’s AI development plan and the “Made in China 2025” strategic plan, it is hard to say how quick the tables will turn.

“I reckon that with or without the recent ZTE ban, the development of integrated circuit technology in China is moving forward steadily,” Zhou said.



Code:


https://technode.com/2018/06/05/rokid/


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Eye Engine Technology Announces AI Vision Imaging Chip: Solving the Problem of Low Recognition Rate in Complex Environments*
眼擎科技发布AI视觉成像芯片：解决复杂环境识别率低问题

Abstract: Eye Engine Technology officially released the "eyemore X42" AI visual imaging chip. Allegedly, this chip can solve AI vision from the front-end to recognize the problem of low accuracy under complex lighting, output stable and reliable high-quality visual images to AI vision algorithms, and improve the efficiency and accuracy of AI image recognition.
摘要：眼擎科技日前正式对外发布“eyemore X42” AI视觉成像芯片。据称，这款芯片可以从前端解决AI视觉在复杂光线下识别准确率低的问题，给AI视觉算法输出稳定可靠的高品质视觉图像，提高AI图像识别的效率和准确率。



Code:


http://www.icsmart.cn/16769/
http://www.eyemore.ai/










---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Chinese AI Firm Mobvoi Beefs Up Smart Hardware Offerings And Releases AI Chip Product – China Money Network*
3-4 minutes

Mobvoi's TicKasa Fox is a palm-sized, waterproof and dust-proof speaker in the shape of a fox, designed for children.

Mobvoi, a Chinese artificial intelligence firm backed by Google and Volkswagen Group China, unveiled a number of smart hardware products and an AI chip as the company continues to build up its product portfolio centered around voice recognition technology.

In a product launch event held in Beijing today, Mobvoi showcased an upgraded version of its smart watch, TicWatch, two portable smart speakers, an airpods-like wireless smart earphone, and an AI chip supporting voice recognition it claims to be the first such chip ready for mass production by a Chinese AI company.

Mobvoi’s TicWatch Pro features dual-layered display technology to allow for longer battery life. Users can switch between smart watch mode, with a 1.4 inch HD AMOLED display, and power saving mode, with 1.4 inch monochrome LCD screen. Moderate use of the smart watch switching between these the two modes allows for a battery life of up to five days, the company said.

The smart watch utilizes Google’s Wear OS, an Android operating system designed for smartwatches and other wearables, and Qualcomm’s Snapdragon 2100 wearable platform. The watch enables mobile payment, and can directly be connected to 4G network without a SIM card.

The company also released two portable smart speakers, after unveiling its Tichome smart speaker products last year. The two new portable smart speakers including TicKasa Fox and TicKasa Nano for adults. TicKasa Fox is palm-sized waterproof and dust-proof speaker in the shape of a fox. The RMB499 (US$78) speaker is equipped with Mobvoi’s voice assistant. The speaker also comes with one gigabyte of pre-loaded content including stories, songs, games and English readings for children, so that it can be used when it’s not connected to the Internet.

In addition, Mobvoi partnered with Hangzhou Guoxin Technology Co., Ltd, a Chinese semiconductor company, to jointly develop an AI chip supporting voice recognition. The chip integrates Hangzhou Guoxin Technology-designed NPU and Mobvoi’s voice interaction technologies including echo cancellation, acoustic location, speech recognition, semantic analysis and speech synthesis. The firm said the price of the chip is 50% lower than similar products in the market.

Similar to other Chinese consumer-facing technology companies such as Xiaomi Inc. and flexible screen company Royole, Mobvoi has opened four offline experience centers in China to allow users to test their products. It plans to expand to 20 offshore stores across China by the end of this year.

Founded in 2012, Mobvoi started as a voice interaction mobile app



Code:


https://www.chinamoneynetwork.com/2018/05/24/chinese-ai-firm-mobvoi-beefs-up-smart-hardware-offerings-and-releases-ai-chip-product






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Home appliance giants have set foot on the "core" journey*
家电巨头踏上“芯”征程：大有可为，道阻且长

changhong, TCL, haier, midea, konka, gree, etc, plan to design custom chips for use in their own products after zte bs. not good news for traditional chip suppliers. good job agent trump 



Code:


https://www.sohu.com/a/233518374_123634

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qwerrty

NEV startup making ai autopilot chip for their own cars. 

they have more guts than many highly funded auto startups in china 




> *Shanghai (Gasgoo)- *At the CES Asia 2018, the Hangzhou-based vehicle startup Leapmotor announced on June 13 that the first domestically made artificial intelligence (AI) chip, dubbed “Lingxin 01 (in Chinese)” has entered the phase of integration verification.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http://autonews.gasgoo.com/china_news/70014765.html












-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> *Alibaba AI Labs’ Miffy Chen Announces $1 Bluetooth Mesh Chip At CES Asia 2018*
> LAS VEGAS, Jan. 9, 2018 /PRNewswire/ -- Alibaba A.I. Labs, which leads the development of Alibaba's consumer artificial intelligent (AI) products, and MediaTek, a global fabless semiconductor company, today announced a strategic collaboration in Internet of Things (IoT) initiatives including smart home protocols, customized IoT chips and AI smart hardware, with the aim of fostering the development of a connected world in the IoT era.
> 
> The two parties also announced the first Smartmesh connectivity solution in China that supports the latest many-to-many Bluetooth mesh technology, in an effort to speed up the adoption of this technology in smart home settings.
> https://www.prnewswire.com/news-rel...th-mediatek-on-iot-initiatives-300580498.html



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

anther big home appliance company joining in the ai chip trend too 

skyworth hummingbird AI chip at CESasia
*蜂鸟AI芯片加持，创维打造CESAsia智能家电馆！*
PConline原创 ｜ 2018-06-14 10:28

*【PConline 资讯】*缺芯少屏同样是中国彩电行业发展的短板。创维自主研发蜂鸟AI芯片，这款芯片搭载了三项画质优化技术，包括精密平滑处理、动态目标重塑和超级清晰度。一方面为人工智能图像处理和语音识别提供了强大动力，同时也打破了彩电“芯片”长期垄断。










------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*

*


> China to immediately cease providing subsidies and government support that fuels excess capacity in industries targeted by the Made in China 2025 plan.
> *
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...demanded-of-china-at-the-start-of-trade-talks*





*  *lolz



--
*Chipmaker Tsinghua brings China's national ambition within reach*
Huge memory plant looks to supply domestic industry and cut reliance on US

KOTARO HOSOKAWA, Nikkei staff writer June 17, 2018 16:51 JST
TOKYO -- Tsinghua Unigroup is on the cusp of a massive output expansion for memory chips, with *another $100 billion in investment on the way*, playing a central role in China's drive to develop a world-class semiconductor industry.


Code:


https://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Companies/Chipmaker-Tsinghua-brings-China-s-national-ambition-within-reach

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## saltyashell

Such a big thread but conclusion from ZTE episode is that china is a assembly center and not a manufacturer of critical chips. 
Technical people in this area already knew that , eg the iphone components are mostly made in non chinese companies and countries and assembled in china.
No easy way for china to get the tech required except for buying western cos but that route also looks trumpblocked.
Interesting days ahead.


----------



## qwerrty

saltyashell said:


> Such a big thread but conclusion from ZTE episode is that china is a assembly center and not a manufacturer of critical chips.



zte is not the whole china. stupid zte deserve to go broke. they even buy simple components like power management and bluetooth chips from the US. they thought buying americans will get them american market access freely with no restrictions like huawei. fools..




saltyashell said:


> Technical people in this area already knew that , eg the iphone components are mostly made in non chinese companies and countries and assembled in china.



you're not one of them. technical people know even supa powah USA rely on critical components made by non americans. technical people also know two chinese companies already added to list of apple's suppliers to supply depth sensing chips for their face id, and is in talk to buy 3d nand from yangtze memory. they also know apple is currently shopping around in china for flexible oled for their future foldable phones.

technicol peepo no

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gambit

qwerrty said:


> zte is not the whole china.


But how many Chinese companies relies on US products like ZTE? More than China care to admit.

What ZTE did was the fastest way to grow and all Chinese technically oriented companies knew it. It make sound business and tactical sense. The components are R/D-ed and built. All you have to do is buy and assemble them to suit your business model. All these yrs people have been gloating that Chinese companies bought US companies. What do you think for?

So if you cannot buy the company, then buy its products and make your own devices.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

gambit said:


> *But how many Chinese companies relies on US products like ZTE? More than China care to admit.*
> 
> What ZTE did was the fastest way to grow and all Chinese technically oriented companies knew it. It make sound business and tactical sense. The components are R/D-ed and built. All you have to do is buy and assemble them to suit your business model. All these yrs people have been gloating that Chinese companies bought US companies. What do you think for?



probably many. nobody is denying. the title of this thread is 'chipping away' 
thanks to the zte sanctions, there will be less in the future. lol. as you see giant home appliances, autos, big data companies like alibaba, baidu, tencent and many more are now starting to build their own chips now. those guys are very big buyers of chip components from the US. some companies gonna lose a lot of customers. thank you trump for waking 'em up

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## qwerrty

another chip away in professional market 



> GSENSE6060BSI, the *world’s largest back-thinned CMOS image sensor*, will be presented for the first time in SPIE Astronomical telescopes + Instrumentation!
> GPixel claims it has created the world's largest BSI CMOS sensor, GSENSE6060. The pixel array area of the 37.7MP, 10um pixel sensor is 61.44 x 61.44 mm2 large, and the pixel full well and DR are large too:* Image Sensors World*








looks like our russian friends are interested in using this new shiny chinese big BSI image sensor for their space based telescope 













Code:


http://iaaweb.org/iaa/Scientific%20Activity/conf/pdc2017/IAA-PDC-17-02-P02.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## antonius123

gambit said:


> But how many Chinese companies relies on US products like ZTE? More than China care to admit.
> 
> What ZTE did was the fastest way to grow and all Chinese technically oriented companies knew it. It make sound business and tactical sense. The components are R/D-ed and built. *All you have to do is buy and assemble them to suit your business model.* All these yrs people have been gloating that Chinese companies bought US companies. What do you think for?
> 
> So if you cannot buy the company, then buy its products and make your own devices.



Never think that engineering company who doesn't produce chip is simply an assembling company. You know LG and Samsung were also not making their own chip for their smartphone.

In fact, ZTE is one of one of the companies with biggest patent applications, beating intel, apple, microsoft and ibm.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## saltyashell

qwerrty said:


> zte is not the whole china. stupid zte deserve to go broke. they even buy simple components like power management and bluetooth chips from the US. they thought buying americans will get them american market access freely with no restrictions like huawei. fools..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're not one of them. technical people know even supa powah USA rely on critical components made by non americans. technical people also know two chinese companies already added to list of apple's suppliers to supply depth sensing chips for their face id, and is in talk to buy 3d nand from yangtze memory. they also know apple is currently shopping around in china for flexible oled for their future foldable phones.
> 
> technicol peepo no


Seem to have hurt your failings(sic).
Added to , in talk , thinking of ...... the crux of the matter is usa said jump and ZTE said how high. People wont touch a iphone if they find chinese components being used in them. Most are MNCs mfd components and thats the reason the much vaunted( in pdf atleast) chinese supply chain turned out to be useless when confronted with reality. 
I think the chinese learned that propaganda has its limitations.


----------



## qwerrty

saltyashell said:


> Seem to have hurt your failings(sic).
> Added to , in talk , thinking of ...... the crux of the matter is usa said jump and ZTE said how high. People wont touch a iphone if they find chinese components being used in them. Most are MNCs mfd components and thats the reason the much vaunted( in pdf atleast) chinese supply chain turned out to be useless when confronted with reality.
> I think the chinese learned that propaganda has its limitations.



apple is already using components made in china like: microphone, battery, display, touch-control, camera module. they will add more components to the list like memory chip, 3d sensing, etc...

you know jacksh1t. stop commenting on stuff you don't know. lol

BOE is one of display screen suppliers for macbooks, ipads and apple is currently testing their flexible oled for future foldable phone.

o-film is supplying touch screen technology for ipads and iPhone 8 front-facing camera modules. now apple is adding o-film and another chinese startup to supply 3d sensing tech too.

apple is ready to buy 3d NAND chips from yangtze memory when available to kiss china's @ss.

apple is not chinese company. this thread is about china chipping away american sh1t. get your apple sh1t outta here. we don't care..

stay salty forever. it's good for health 
.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

qwerrty said:


> apple is already using components made in china like: microphone, battery, display, touch-control, camera module. they will add more components to the list like memory chip, 3d sensing, etc...
> 
> you know jacksh1t. stop commenting on stuff you don't know. lol
> 
> BOE is one of display screen suppliers for macbooks, ipads and apple is currently testing their flexible oled for future foldable phone.
> 
> o-film is supplying touch screen technology for ipads and iPhone 8 front-facing camera modules. now apple is adding o-film and another chinese startup to supply 3d sensing tech too.
> 
> apple is ready to buy 3d NAND chips from yangtze memory when available to kiss china's @ss.
> 
> apple is not chinese company. this thread is about china chipping away american sh1t. get your apple sh1t outta here. we don't care..
> 
> stay salty forever. it's good for health
> .



Difficult to talk to "not technical people" such as this Indian false flagger.

Unerducatable, yet they think they somehow strike a nerve with 82 comments like "technical people know."

***

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

Jun 20, 2018 05:42 PM BUSINESS & TECH
*AI-Chip Unicorn Wins $2.5 Billion Valuation*
By Coco Feng




Cambricon Technologies Corp. Ltd. CEO Chen Tianshi shows a pair of Cambricon MLU100 cloud chips, also China’s first cloud artificial intelligence (AI) chip, at a news conference in Shanghai on May 3. Photo: IC

Chinese artificial-intelligence (AI) chipmaker *Cambricon Technologies Corp. Ltd*, which is now collaborating with Huawei Technologies Co. Ltd. on chips for its smartphones, has completed a new round of fundraising that valued it at $2.5 billion.

The Beijing-based startup raised “hundreds of millions of dollars” in the latest round, it said in a Wednesday *statement* (link in Chinese) published on its official WeChat account.

The leading investors are state-backed venture capital funds that include China state-owned Capital Venture Investment Fund, SDIC Venture Capital and China Reform Fund. Lenovo Capital, Incubator Group and Alibaba Group Holding Ltd. also increased their respective investments in Cambricon.

Established in 2016 with financial and technological support from the state-owned Chinese Academy of Sciences, Cambricon develops chips with AI capability and deep learning processors. It supplied technology for Huawei’s smartphone chip Kirin 970, which is embedded in several flagship models, including the Mate10 and the P20. Cambricon and Huawei are expected to continue the collaboration on the next-generation chip.

Cambricon completed a $100 million funding round in August, with a valuation at more than $1 billion, which the company claimed made it the first AI-chip unicorn — a startup company valued at over $1 billion.

China has for years struggled to make its domestic chip industry more competitive with the U.S.’ and Japan’s. China’s lagging capabilities have been highlighted since the U.S. banned American chip companies from selling components to Chinese telecom equipment-maker ZTE Corp., which caused ZTE to halt its main business operations. The two sides reached a settlement after ZTE agreed to a $1 billion fine, but the U.S. Senate on Monday *passed a bill *that would reimpose the sanction.

Cambricon is among a group of Chinese startups aiming to break into the business of high-tech chip design, now dominated by global giants such as Intel Corp. and Qualcomm Inc. Other Chinese AI-chip startups, such as DeePhi Tech and Horizon Robotics, are reported to have raised tens of millions of dollars each.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## qwerrty

huawei is investing heavily in silicon photonics chip design and fab tools at their r&d centres in europe and japan, according to huawei's linkedIn.

will say goodbye to optical components suppliers from the US, japan and china too 



> *Silicon Photonics will revolutionize optical communication*
> 
> Traditionally transceivers are built with optical subassemblies containing multiple components made of materials that are often expensive to purchase and challenging to process. Also these components need to be individually packaged and then repackaged into an hermetically sealed optical assembly.
> 
> In Silicon Photonics this optical subassembly is replaced by an optical chip. On this chip all components of a traditional subassembly are replaced by structures in silicon. This chip can then be fabricated just like an electronic chip enabling low cost high volume manufacturing.
> 
> The precision of the manufacturing process of optical chips in Silicon Photonics allows for huge miniaturization making it possible to develop transceivers that enable higher port density in optical networking equipment and consume less power than traditional transceivers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

General Processor Technologies Announces AI Accelerator and DSP for Digital and Image Processing | HPCwire

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014339340711809025*Baidu Inc.*‏Verified account @Baidu_Inc 17m17 minutes ago
Today at #BaiduCreate2018, Baidu Chairman & CEO Robin Li announced 'Kunlun', China’s first cloud-to-edge #AI chip, built to accommodate high performance requirements of a wide variety of AI scenarios,

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

*China develops micro flexible capacitors with high performance, safety*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-07-02 20:50:47|Editor: Liangyu




SHENYANG, July 2 (Xinhua) -- Chinese researchers have developed new micro capacitors with high energy storage density and excellent thermal stability, according to Dalian Institute of Chemical Physics, Chinese Academy of Sciences.

The lithium ion micro-capacitors (LIMCs) are mechanically flexible without performance degradation under repeated bending, and can operate safely even at temperatures of 80 degrees Celsius.

The ever-increasing boom in smart, miniaturized electronics has led to an urgent need for on-chip energy storage systems that exhibit high performance, safety, flexibility and robust integration.

The solid-state planar LIMCs can boost high voltage and capacitance and their high cycling stability allows them to maintain almost 99 percent of their capacitance after 6,000 electric cycles.

The micro devices are expected to be commercially available in 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## qwerrty

nasdaq.com
*Baidu Unveils High-Performance AI Chip, Kunlun, at Baidu Create 2018*
4 minutes
*The search engine provider releases China's first cloud-to-edge AI chip for training and inference*
BEIJING, July 03, 2018 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- Baidu Inc. (NASDAQ:BIDU) today announced Kunlun, China's first cloud-to-edge AI chip, built to accommodate high performance requirements of a wide variety of AI scenarios. The announcement includes training chip "818-300"and inference chip "818-100". Kunlun can be applied to both cloud and edge scenarios, such as data centers, public clouds and autonomous vehicles.

Kunlun is a high-performance and cost-effective solution for the high processing demands of AI. It leverages Baidu's AI ecosystem, which includes AI scenarios like search ranking and deep learning frameworks like PaddlePaddle. Baidu's years of experience in optimizing the performance of these AI services and frameworks afforded the company the expertise required to build a world class AI chip.

In 2011, Baidu started developing an FPGA-based AI accelerator for deep learning and began using GPUs in datacenters. *Kunlun, which is made up of thousands of small cores, has a computational capability which is nearly 30 times faster than the original FPGA-based accelerator. Other key specifications include: 14nm Samsung engineering, 512 GB/second memory bandwidth, as well as 260TOPS while consuming 100 Watts of power.*

In addition to supporting the common open source deep learning algorithms, Kunlun chip can also support a wide variety of AI applications, including voice recognition, search ranking, natural language processing, autonomous driving and large-scale recommendations.

With the rapid emergence of AI applications, dramatically increasing requirements are being imposed on computational power. Traditional chips limit how much computing power is available and thus how far AI technologies can be accelerated. Baidu developed this chip, specifically designed for large-scale AI workloads, as an answer to this demand. Baidu believes that it will allow for significant advancements in the open AI ecosystem.

Baidu plans to continue to iterate upon this chip, developing it progressively to enable the expansion of an open AI ecosystem. As part of this, Baidu will continue to create "chip power" to meet the needs of various fields including intelligent vehicles, intelligent devices, voice recognition and image recognition.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

PUBLIC RELEASE: 7-JUL-2018
*Mystery of phase change in sub-nanosecond-octahedra structure motif*
SCIENCE CHINA PRESS

Phase change random access memory (PCRAM) has been successfully applied in the computer storage architecture, as storage class memory, to bridge the performance gap between DRAM and Flash-based solid-state drive due to its good scalability, 3D-integration ability, fast operation speed and compatible with CMOS technology. Focusing on phase change materials and PCRAM for decades, we have successfully developed 128 Mb embedded PCRAM chips, which can meet the requirements of most embedded systems.

3D Xpoint (3D PCRAM), invented by Intel and Micron, has been regarded as a new breakthrough in the last 25 years since the application of NAND in 1989, which represents state-of-the-art memory technology. This technology has some remarkable features, such as the confined device structure with 20 nm size, the metal crossbar electrodes to reduce the resistance variations in PCRAM arrays, and the ovonic threshold switching selector that can provide a high drive current and a low leakage current. A good understanding of phase change mechanism is of great help to design new phase change materials with fast operation speed, low power consumption and long-lifetime.

In a recent paper published in _SCIENCE CHINA Information Sciences_, researchers firstly review the development of PCRAM and different understandings on phase change mechanisms in recent years, and then propose a new view on the mechanism, which is based on the octahedral structure motifs and vacancies.

Octahedral structure motifs are generally found in both amorphous and crystalline phase change materials. They are considered to be the basic units during phase transition, which are severely defective in the amorphous phase. These configurations turn into more ordered ones after minor local rearrangements, the growth of which results in the crystallization of rocksalt (RS) phase with a large amount of vacancies in the cation sites. Further driven by thermodynamic driving force, these vacancies move and layer along certain directions; consequently, the metastable RS structure transforms into the stable hexagonal (HEX) structure. Based on the results, researchers find that reversible phase transition between amorphous phase and RS phase, without further changing into HEX phase, would greatly decrease the required power consumption. Robust octahedra and plenty of vacancies in both amorphous and RS phase, respectively avoiding large atomic rearrangement and providing necessary space, are crucial to achieve the nanosecond or even sub-nanosecond operation of PCRAM.

###​
Zhitang SONG, Sannian SONG, Min ZHU et al. From *octahedral structure motif to sub-nanosecond phase transitions in phase change materials for data storage*. _Sci China Inf Sci_, 2018, 61(8): 081302


Mystery of phase change in sub-nanosecond-octahedra structure motif | EurekAlert! Science News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese Chip Tester Eyes Growing Domestic Market With USD1.2 Billion Facility*
TANG SHIHUA
DATE: MON, 07/09/2018 - 19:54 / SOURCE:YICAI





Chinese Chip Tester Eyes Growing Domestic Market With USD1.2 Billion Facility​
(Yicai Global) July 9 -- Chinese semiconductor packager and tester Huatian Technology is to invest CNY8 billion (USD1.2 billion) in a new industrial base in Nanjing, capital of China’s eastern Jiangsu province, as part of efforts to capitalize on expected long-term growth in the country’s chip development sector.

Huatian Tech aims to build the facility in three stages with full operation slated for 2028, the Gansu-based firm said in a statement, adding that it will provide services for storage, artificial intelligence and micro-electro-mechanical integrated circuits.

China is making strides to reduce its dependence on imports of semiconductors, most recently in response to growing trade frictions with the US. Annual imports of such products hit USD260 billion at the end of last year, up from USD200 billion at the end of 2013, a report from Bernstein Research states.

The country set out plans in May to raise up to CNY200 billion to fund the development of the technology and Huatian Tech aims to be at the front of the line for the increased demand for testing and packaging in the long-term.

The company will register and establish a wholly-owned or controlled company in Nanjing’s Pukou Economic Development Zone for the project’s construction and operation. The zone is an integrated circuit industrial base in Jiangsu Province and home to key firms in the sector like TSMC Nanjing and Ardentec.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China Begins Domestic Production of AMD Server CPUs*
*Michael Feldman | July 9, 2018 15:58 CEST*

Chinese chipmaker Hygon is now manufacturing Zen-based x86 CPUs using a licensing agreement it signed with AMD in 2016.




​The Chinese-designed "Dhyana" x86 processors are said to be essentially identical with AMD’s own Zen-based EPYC processor, differing only in the internally stored vendor ID and family series number. If true, the Chinese silicon should be able to take advantage of the entire software stack compatible with the EPYC CPU, including operating systems, compilers, libraries and programmer tools.

The 2016 licensing agreement earned AMD $293 million in cash and will continue to pay dividends in the form of royalty payments from unit sales. AMD says the licensing of its Zen design with Hygon does not violate its x86 license agreement with Intel and thus far, Intel has not objected.

The terms of the deal restrict Hygon to only selling the Dhyana chips inside China. Nonetheless, that will almost certainly impact sales of both AMD EPYC and Intel Xeon processors in the China, which is the world’s largest consumer of semiconductor products. Having a bigger overall share of the datacenter business, Intel will likely be affected more, especially since AMD will at least realize royalty payments from the sales of the Dhyana chips. For the Chinese server market, this is all good news, since customers there will now get access to x86 silicon at lower prices than either AMD or Intel could charge.

It’s probably only a matter of time until we start seeing Dhyana-powered HPC cluster deployments in China, some of which might entail large installations. Two years ago, a series of tweets sent out by James Lin, vice director for the Center of HPC at Shanghai Jiao Tong University, revealed that one of the three exascale tracks in China was going to be based on CPUs using AMD’s x86 design. (The other two tracks are based on the ShenWei processor and the Arm architecture, respectively.) According to Lin, these x86-based systems would be manufactured by Sugon and deployed at both the Shanghai Supercomputer Center and the National Supercomputing Center in Shenzhen. More than likely, these will be pre-exascale supercomputers.

It’s hard to imagine the Zen-based Dhyana would be the basis of an exascale machine unless they were paired with a much more powerful accelerator, such as a future version of the Chinese-built Matrix-2000. But if the Zen deal works out for everyone involved, we might see additional licensing agreements in China for AMD’s next-generation Zen 2 CPU or maybe even their Radeon GPUs.

Dhyana is part of a larger strategy in China to develop a domestic chipmaking capability, initially to satisfy internal demand, but eventually to sell its wares globally. Since x86, Arm, and OpenPower can now all be licensed, the country has a broad array of architectures from which to choose. The completely open source RISC-V architecture, which is being considered by the EU for future supercomputers, could be yet another option for China. One thing seems certain, the days of proprietary chip designs and vendor lock-in appear to be coming to an end.



China Begins Domestic Production of AMD Server CPUs | TOP500 Supercomputer Sites

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*News & Analysis*
*Chips Boom as Trade War Looms*
DRAM prices drive the upswing

*Rick Merritt*
7/10/2018 00:01 AM EDT

SAN FRANCISCO, Calif. — The semiconductor industry is poised for as much as 15% growth this year and a shot at its first $500-billion year in 2019, driven largely by rising memory prices. The big dark spot on the horizon is a growing trade war between the U.S. and China.

That was the outlook from a handful of analysts at a kickoff for the annual Semicon West event here.

“We are at or just beyond the peak in the economic growth cycle…but the potential for political uncertainty is greater than it has been in a while and that could knock us off the growth path,” said Duncan Meldrum, chief economist at Hilltop Economics, forecasting a downturn will hit the capital equipment market next year and spread to the chip sector in 2020.

It’s the second year rising DRAM prices amid tight supply have boosted the overall chip industry. The trend is expected to continue until 2020 when more supply comes online.

“When prices went up, demand did not decline as it used to. Consumers kept buying and made the DRAM guys very happy — that was exactly what the big three needed to build their 3D NAND fabs,” said Bob Johnson, a research vice president at Gartner, referring to Samsung, SK Hynix and Micron.

Looking forward, Johnson predicts DRAM density will increase at less than half its historic 32% rate. The big questions are whether in the next couple years China will start producing DRAMs, driving prices down, or alternative memory technologies will emerge, he said.

NAND flash revenues are growing at a stately 9% compound rate, but will increasingly feel cost pressures of trying to stack more layers. “If DRAM profits roll off as China comes online, NAND investments could be pinched,” Johnson said.




*The chip forecast looks like stair steps going forward, said Johnson.*_ Click to enlarge. (Chart: Gartner)_​
A shift from smartphones to industrial and automotive markets as growth drivers is expected to moderate the ups and downs of the overall chip sector. “It looks like stair steps going forward,” he said.

Meanwhile, the memory “super-cycle” and China’s chip ambitions are fueling unprecedented fab growth, said Clark Tseng, director of industry research and statistics for the SEMI trade group that hosts the event.

Last year was a record in front-end fab investments. Fab spending in China is expected to surpass $10 billion this year and reach near $18 billion in 2019, exceeding spending in South Korea. “We haven’t seen four years of consecutive global fab growth since the 1990s,” Tseng said.




DRAM cost/MByte may never return to its traditional 32% a year decline. (Chart: Gartner)
​Tense relations between the U.S. and China remain the biggest flashpoint for the semiconductor industry after both countries approved broad new tariffs last week. It was the latest flare up in a long-simmering debate over China’s intellectual property practices and the recent decision to ban sales of U.S. components to ZTE.

“The semiconductor industry is in the middle of the tech and trade issues. The trade issues get worse daily, and there’s no settlement on the horizon,” said Robert Maire, president of Semiconductor Advisors.

Maire called tariffs ineffective, and said the Trump administration also is considering bans on sales to China of leading-edge foundry gear. Given the intertwined nature of the two economies “this is a bit like a nuclear standoff of mutually assured destruction, and it’s unclear who would be damaged more,” he said.

The ban on ZTE is already encouraging it to consider suppliers other than Intel and Qualcomm which do 23% and 65% of their business in China, respectively. Maire called a China court’s decision to block sales of Micron chips in the country “a thinly veiled” counterpunch in the trade dispute.

Long term, “I think it’s not a question of if but when China takes over Taiwan, they get TSMC and the tables are turned as they get more leverage over Apple, Qualcomm,” and others, Maire said.

The issues have a long history. Years ago, the U.S. forbade China’s SMIC from importing the latest fab gear, keeping it from leading-edge capabilities, said Maire, who worked on the foundry’s IPO. Such moves fueled China’s concerns about self-sufficiency in semiconductors and the ZTE ban “threw gas on the fire,” he said.




*Spending on front-end fabs in China is expected to outpace spending in Korea.*_ Click to enlarge. (Chart: SEMI)_​

_— Rick Merritt, Silicon Valley Bureau Chief, EE Times_



Chips Boom as Trade War Looms | EE Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Cutting-edge chip moves at light speed*
By Zhou Wenting in Shanghai | China Daily | Updated: 2018-07-11 09:37














A test production line is expected to be completed this year following Chinese breakthroughs in the development of a new type of computer chip - one that replaces electrons with light, making it incomparably faster than current chips.

The production line will put China among a handful of countries in the world capable of manufacturing integral silicon photonics chips, which will clear the bottleneck created by the physical limits of conventional chips, according to scientists in Shanghai who made the breakthroughs.

Preliminary testing confirms that the research group has mastered the means to make the chips, and orders are coming in domestically and from abroad, the group's leader said.

"Our long-term goal is to help domestic enterprises stop relying on imports," said Yu Mingbin, leader of the research group at the Shanghai Institute of Microsystems and Information Technology under the Chinese Academy of Sciences. "And the global market also has big potential demand for our product."

The chips are seen as particularly useful in fields relating to information transmission, such as smartphones, computers, autonomous vehicles and ultra high-definition TV. Processing speeds are dramatically improved while energy consumption is reduced.

"Even if we keep updating conventional electronic chips, it's like replacing ox carts with trucks. But now we have a solution more like airplanes, which have obvious advantages in distance and speed," said Yu.

"Individual end users will also notice big changes in their electronic gadgets - faster computers and mobile phones, and less time to download movies," he said.

The Shanghai research team said fewer than 10 companies in the world are currently capable of producing such chips, and all are based in the United States. Some European countries, Singapore and Japan are also racing to master the techniques.

"But it's not too late for China to catch up," Yu said. "We're trying to build a library of devices, the most basic units in a chip. So whatever order we receive, we'll find a solution through some combination of the units."

The Shanghai Municipal Science and Technology Commission said research on the chips became a major city-level science and technology project last year. The city wants to be a world-class base for the novel technology, with the joint efforts of domestic enterprises, universities and research institutes.

Gan Pin, deputy director of the commission, said the city's ultimate goal is to establish at least 20 enterprises that would be responsible for the whole industry chain of the new chips, from design to manufacturing and testing.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Study turns up large family of organic-inorganic materials that could find low-cost, lightweight applications in electronics*
by Mitch Jacoby
JULY 12, 2018 | APPEARED IN VOLUME 96, ISSUE 29



Credit: Yu-Meng You/Southest U.​A metal-free perovskite (left) resembles barium titanate (right) in terms of structure and ferroelectric properties.

Ferroelectric materials do something unique under an applied electric field: They exhibit spontaneous polarization, meaning positive and negative charges quickly separate within the crystal. That property makes the materials ideal for numerous applications in energy storage, medical imaging, and computer memory that retains information even when a device is off.

By supplementing a design strategy with trial-and-error experimentation, researchers have now discovered a new family of metal-free ferroelectric materials. The finding may pave the way to lightweight, flexible, and low-cost memory devices, capacitors, and other types of electronics (_Science_ 2018, DOI: 10.1126/science.aas9330).



Credit: Yu-Meng You/Southest U.​A metal-free triiodide perovskite with a diazabicyclo group and a related bromide compound (top and bottom respectively) resemble barium titanate (middle) in terms of structure and ferroelectric properties.  

Common ferroelectrics currently used in devices include barium titanate (BaTiO3 or BTO), lead titanate, and other ceramics with the perovskite structure and composition, which follows the stoichiometry ABX3. Although widely used industrially, these materials are costly to produce and often contain lead and other toxic heavy metals. For those reasons, scientists have searched for metal-free perovskites and have succeeded in making some. But those compounds tend to exhibit weak ferroelectric properties, precluding applications.

Now, a research team led by Yu-Meng You and Ren-Gen Xiong of China’s Southeast University have produced a family of 23 metal-free perovskites, some of which are on par with BTO in terms of ferroelectric properties.

Conventional perovskites consist of large and small metal cations, represented by A and B, respectively, in the general chemical formula. The size difference between the ions is one of the important attributes in these materials’ electronic behavior. Other factors, such as van der Waals forces and intermolecular interactions between ions in the crystal, also play key roles.

Armed with that information, the team developed a design strategy for making metal-free perovskite ferroelectrics with the general formula A(NH4)X3, in which A is a divalent organic cation and X is a halogen. They took the synthesis plan to the lab, where they reacted a large number of organic reagents with inorganic ammonium compounds and halogen acids.

Among the 23 metal-free perovskites produced in the study, one named MDABCO–NH4I3, which contains a diazabicyclo group, looks especially promising. That perovskite exhibits a large spontaneous polarization value, 22 microcoulombs per square cm, which is close to BTO’s value of 26. The new compound also looks to be especially stable in that it remains ferroelectric up to a phase transition temperature of 448 K, exceeding BTO’s limit of 390K.

“These results are stunning,”—a milestone reached 70 years after development of conventional ferroelectric perovskite oxides, says Wei Li, a specialist in inorganic functional materials at Nankai University. Li adds that the organic content, which can be modified to tune crystal properties, makes these materials easy to synthesize, lightweight, and inexpensive—all of which may soon lead to applications.

Chemical & Engineering News
ISSN 0009-2347
Copyright © 2018 American Chemical Society​


Perovskite ferroelectrics go metal-free | Chemical & Engineering News

Heng-Yun Ye, Yuan-Yuan Tang, Peng-Fei Li, Wei-Qiang Liao, Ji-Xing Gao, Xiu-Ni Hua, Hu Cai, Ping-Ping Shi, Yu-Meng You & Ren-Gen Xiong. *Metal-free three-dimensional perovskite ferroelectrics*. _Science _(2018). DOI: 10.1126/science.aas9330​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qwerrty

chinese people on social media don't like this at all. they are demanding government to shoot it down, calling deephi and all the people that approved this deal are traitors.

http://www.sohu.com/a/241849706_324615?_f=index_betapagehotnews_1




> medium.com
> *FPGA-Maker Xilinx Buys Chinese Chip Startup DeePhi Tech*
> Synced
> 3-4 minutes
> Xilinx, the world’s leading designer and supplier of programmable logic devices, today announced its acquisition of DeePhi Tech — a Beijing-based chip unicorn with a focus on machine learning, specializing in deep compression, pruning, and system-level optimization for neural networks.
> 
> Xilinx is best known for inventing Field Programmable Gate Arrays (FPGAs), a type of processor particularly powerful in small-scale but intensive data access. The FPGA chip allows users to program the circuit path through its tiny logic block to handle any kind of digital function. With advantages in low-latency streaming and data-intensive tasks, FPGAs are well suited to cloud computing industries. Microsoft has been deploying FPGAs in its Azure servers for many years. AI researchers believe FPGAs have huge potential in the area of training, where Nvidia’s GPU is currently a dominant player.
> 
> _(From left to right) DeePhi’s Song Han, Song Yao, Yu Wang, Yi Shan._
> Xilinx has been keeping an eye on DeePhi since it was founded in March 2016. DeePhi provides end-to-end solutions using a deep-learning processing unit (DPU) platform and Deep Compression, a technique that aims to compress neural nets by an order of magnitude without losing prediction accuracy. Deep Compression was introduced by DeePhi Chief Scientist Song Han in 2015. The company also specializes in pruning and system-level optimization for neural networks. DeePhi’s founders and employees are mostly from Tsinghua University.
> 
> DeePhi has attracted approximately US$100 million in three financing rounds from investors including GSR Ventures Capital, Samsung Venture Capital, Xilinx, MediaTek, and Ant Financial. It is China’s upcoming unicorn in AI hardware, alongside Cambricon Technologies and Horizon Robotics.
> 
> On May 22nd, 2017, Xilinx announced an investment in DeePhi after the company won the Best Paper award at the FPGA 2017 with _ESE: Efficient Speech Recognition Engine with Sparse LSTM_. The DeePhi engine performed 43 times better than CPUs with 40 times the performance per unit of power. Performance was three times that of GPUs with 11 times less power consumption.
> 
> DeePhi’s technologies have already been deployed on Xilinx FPGAs, as one of the company’s earliest product solutions.
> 
> *Financial terms of the transaction were not disclosed. After the acquisition, DeePhi’s 200 employees will continue to operate out of the same Beijing offices.*
> 
> “We are excited to continue our strong partnership with Xilinx and work even more closely to deliver leading machine learning solutions to our customers in China and around the world,” said DeePhi CEO Song Yao in a statement released today.
> 
> “Xilinx is accompanying DeePhi Tech along its journey to explore the potential of machine learning and is supporting our innovation as one of our early investors. We look forward to continuing our joint efforts with Xilinx to bring our solutions to the next level in performance,” said DeePhi CTO Yi Shan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mr.robot

qwerrty said:


> chinese people on social media don't like this at all. they are demanding government to shoot it down, calling deephi and all the people that approved this deal are traitors.
> 
> http://www.sohu.com/a/241849706_324615?_f=index_betapagehotnews_1


What is status of Qualcomm-NXP deal?


----------



## antonius123

qwerrty said:


> chinese people on social media don't like this at all. they are demanding government to shoot it down, calling deephi and all the people that approved this deal are traitors.
> 
> http://www.sohu.com/a/241849706_324615?_f=index_betapagehotnews_1




Did China government finally shoot it down? same like with qualcomm and nxp case?


----------



## qwerrty

antonius123 said:


> Did China government finally shoot it down? same like with qualcomm and nxp case?


probably not gonna shoot it down, because china has a lot of startups and big guys like the BAT doing ai chips. deephi has the least funding compare to others with hundreds of millions or billions. they probably wouldn't survive on their own. still, i prefer they merged with local company, not american.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## antonius123

qwerrty said:


> probably not gonna shoot it down, because china has a lot of startups doing ai chips. deephi has the least funding compare to other startups with hundreds of millions or billions. they probably wouldn't survive on their own. still, i prefer they merged with local company, not american.




Chinese government should encourage her domestic tech company like tencent or alibaba to acquire deephi rather than let it be taken over by US.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Tsinghua Unigroup to buy France’s Linxens*
Source:Reuters-Global Times Published: 2018/7/25 21:53:42

China's top State chip manufacturer Tsinghua Unigroup has signed a deal to acquire French smart chip components maker Linxens for about 2.2 billion euros ($2.6 billion), five people with direct knowledge of the matter said.

Tsinghua's acquisition of Linxens from private equity group CVC is still pending regulatory clearance, three of the sources said, adding regulators in France, Germany and the company's union need to approve the deal.

The authorities are not expected to object, the sources said on condition of anonymity as the information is confidential.

Tsinghua and Linxens did not respond to requests for comment.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> *Tsinghua Unigroup to buy France’s Linxens*
> Source:Reuters-Global Times Published: 2018/7/25 21:53:42
> 
> China's top State chip manufacturer Tsinghua Unigroup has signed a deal to acquire French smart chip components maker Linxens for about 2.2 billion euros ($2.6 billion), five people with direct knowledge of the matter said.
> 
> Tsinghua's acquisition of Linxens from private equity group CVC is still pending regulatory clearance, three of the sources said, adding regulators in France, Germany and the company's union need to approve the deal.
> 
> The authorities are not expected to object, the sources said on condition of anonymity as the information is confidential.
> 
> Tsinghua and Linxens did not respond to requests for comment.



If the US is not available for acquisitions, Europe is. Thus, naturally, China moves where more plausible options are. 

No wonder investment into the US declined more than 90%.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Yangtze Memory Technologies to Debut New 3D NAND Architecture and Deliver Keynote at Flash Memory Summit 2018*
Date: 2018-07-25

*




*

_New entrant to participate in the high-entry-barrier NAND flash memory industry with its innovative patent-pending XtackingTM architecture_

*Wuhan, China, July 25, 2018 - *Yangtze Memory Technologies Co., Ltd (YMTC), a new player in the NAND industry, will be joining Flash Memory Summit this year for the first time, delivering a much-anticipated keynote address to reveal its ground-breaking technology - XtackingTM. YMTC is the first Chinese company to take part in the high-entry-barrier NAND flash memory industry with its new architecture for unprecedented performance, higher bit density, and faster time-to-market.

Simon Yang, YMTC CEO, will deliver a keynote address, *Unleashing 3D NAND’s Potential with an Innovative Architecture,* on August 7th, from 3:00 p.m. at the Mission Ballroom in the Santa Clara Convention Center, where he will illustrate how the company’s new technology can increase NAND I/O speed up to DRAM DDR4 while delivering industry-leading bit density, marking a quantum leap for the NAND market.

The XtackingTM technology will enable the production of NAND that has unprecedented I/O speed and as a result, increase the performance of NAND solutions such as embedded UFS, client SSD, and enterprise SSD to a level that is unheard of. With help from customers, industry partners, and standard bodies, XtackingTM will bring in a whole new chapter in high performance NAND solutions for smartphone, personal computing, data center, and enterprise applications.

The XtackingTM technology enables parallel processing of the NAND array and periphery. This modular approach to 3D NAND development and manufacturing will shorten the time-to-market for new generation of 3D NAND and open the possibility for customized NAND flash products.


Yangtze Memory Technologies to Debut New 3D NAND Architecture and Deliver Keynote at Flash Memory Summit 2018｜YMTC

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*Yangtze Memory Technologies Introduces New 3D NAND Architecture -- XtackingTM*
Date: 2018-08-06

*



*​
*Wuhan, China, August 6, 2018 - *Yangtze Memory Technologies Co., Ltd (YMTC), a new player in the NAND industry, today announced its ground-breaking technology - *XtackingTM*, which will provide unprecedented NAND I/O performance, higher bit density and faster time-to-market.

With XtackingTM, the periphery circuits which handle data I/O as well as memory cell operations are processed on a separate wafer using the logic technology node that enables the desired I/O speed and functions. Once the processing of the array wafer is completed, the two wafers are connected electrically through millions of metal VIAs (Vertical Interconnect Accesses) that are formed simultaneously across the whole wafer in one process step, using the innovative XtackingTM technology, with limited increase in total cost.

“As monolithic die density increases with each successive generation of 3D NAND, it becomes much more challenging to maintain or improve performance for a given SSD capacity. Higher I/O speed and multi-plane operation will be necessary to achieve the required SSD performance going forward,” said *Gregory Wong, Founder and Principal Analyst at Forward Insights*, a renowned market intelligence firm in the field of NAND flash memories and solid-state storage.

“At present, the world’s highest 3D NAND I/O speed is targeting 1.4Gbps while the majority of the industry is offering NAND I/O at 1.0Gbps or below. With our XtackingTM technology, it is possible for NAND I/O speed to reach up to 3.0Gpbs, similar to I/O speed of DRAM DDR4. This is going to be a game changer in the NAND industry,” said *Simon Yang, CEO at YMTC*.

In the conventional 3D NAND architecture, the periphery circuits take up ~20-30% of the die area, lowering NAND bit density. As 3D NAND technology continues to progress to 128 layers and above, the periphery circuits will likely take up more than 50% of the total die area. With XtackingTM, the periphery circuits are now above the array chip, enabling much higher NAND bit density than conventional 3D NAND.

XtackingTM technology utilizes fully independent processing of the array and periphery, which offers a modularized, parallel approach to product development and manufacturing, reducing product development time by at least three months and shortening manufacturing cycle time by 20%, significantly accelerating 3D NAND time-to-market. This modular approach also opens possibilities for customized NAND flash solutions by the incorporation of innovative functionalities in the periphery.

YMTC has successfully utilized this innovative XtackingTM technology in its 2nd generation 3D NAND development, targeting to go to mass production in 2019. With help from customers, industry partners and standard bodies, XtackingTM ushers in a brand-new chapter in high-performance customized NAND solutions for smartphone, personal computing, data center and enterprise applications.


Yangtze Memory Technologies Introduces New 3D NAND Architecture -- XtackingTM｜YMTC


*--------#####--------*​*News & Analysis*
*YMTC Adds Detail to NAND Plans*
Xtacking chips run up to 3.0 Gbits/second

*Rick Merritt*

8/6/2018 09:00 AM EDT SANTA CLARA, Calif. — Yangtze Memory Technologies Co. (YMTC) revealed more details about its 3D NAND plans ahead of a talk on Tuesday at the Flash Memory Summit. The company aims to deliver 256-Gbit chips late next year supporting data rates up to 3.0 Gbits/s, more than twice as fast as the competition.

YMTC’s talk will mark the first public discussion of an effort from China to produce leading-edge memory chips. Analysts were skeptical of the new product’s impact given that it will be behind rivals in density and the company has yet to prove that the chips can reach commercial yields.

Plans for the 64-layer, 3-bit-per-cell chips emerge at a time when rivals Intel, Micron, Samsung, and Toshiba/WD have announced or are shipping 96-layer, 4-bit-per-cell devices delivering 256 Gbits and above. Samsung said that its chips will support data rates up to 1.4 Gbits/s while others are expected to run at 1.0 Gbits/s.

The so-called Xstacking approach at YMTC aims to increase bit density by making NAND and I/O arrays on separate die. The chips are bonded with millions of what YMTC describes as metal vertical interconnect accesses created in a single process step.

YMTC claims that its approach significantly increases NAND bit density and helps it achieve as good or better cost per bit as competitors. The technique also shortens product development time by at least three months and manufacturing cycle time by 20%, said the company. In addition, it opens a door to customizing chips by adding unique logic functions to the I/O die, initially made in a 180-nm process.

“This is going to be a game changer in the NAND industry,” said Simon Yang, chief executive of YMTC, in a press statement.

The chips will work with multiple flash controllers, said the company, but it did not provide names of any partners. Meanwhile, it plans to be in volume production of conventional 32-layer NAND chips by October, and it has a second-generation Xstacking product in development.

YMTC has been working for years on its flash chips and its 32L plans are on track with its stated roadmap,” said Alan Niebel, memory analyst at Web-Feet Research. However, “it has a difficult challenge to bring yields up, actually manufacture parts, and still catch up with the incumbents that are three generations ahead.”

“I am not sure whether the market will adopt something that has a high-speed interface in front of a slow memory technology — NAND flash is really slow,” said Jim Handy, memory analyst at Objective Analysis. “I would guess that ONFi and Toggle Mode would perform about as well.”

“PMC Sierra and Toshiba showed off something similar [to Xstacking] a few years ago at the Flash Memory Summit,” he added. “It used a very high-speed PMC logic chip under a stack of NAND chips that connected through TSVs. YMTC’s approach is a little different because it doesn’t use the costly TSVs in exchange for being able to stack only a single NAND chip above the logic chip.”

Without a new approach, I/O circuits will rise from taking up 20% to 30% of a 3D NAND die today to more than 50% for chips with 128 layers and beyond, said YMTC.

“As monolithic die density increases with each successive generation of 3D NAND, it becomes much more challenging to maintain or improve performance for a given [sold-state drive] capacity,” said Gregory Wong, principal analyst at Forward Insights, quoted in YMTC’s press statement. “Higher I/O speed and multi-plane operation will be necessary to achieve the required SSD performance going forward.”

The company, described as the pride of China, has long been seen as one of the country’s most likely candidates to deliver a commercially viable mainstream memory chip. It was founded in 2016 with a whopping $24 billion in funding, leveraging the 12-inch fabs of China’s XMC in Wuhan.

The YMTC news comes at a time of heightened trade tensions between the U.S. and China, where semiconductors have been a particular flash point.

Industry trade groups have long lobbied the U.S. government to help set a level playing field in China. The China government is investing heavily in chips and requiring foreign firms to transfer their technology in exchange for market access, they claim. However, they protested the Trump administration’s recent tariffs as an ineffective and even harmful approach.

In an announcement last week, YMTC said that its Xtacking chips will be used in UFS as well as client and enterprise solid-state drives for use in smartphones, PCs, and data centers. The company will target global customers with the 48-layer chips, it said in an email exchange.

Ironically, Samsung, which was the first company to announce commercial 3D NAND chips at the Flash Memory Summit, is not participating in the event this year. The gap leaves YMTC an opening to be the talk of the show, at which all of the other major flash vendors are participating.

_— Rick Merritt, Silicon Valley Bureau Chief, EE Times _


YMTC Adds Detail to NAND Plans | EE Times

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

*Graphene could be key to China's self-made chips*
By Xu Xinchen, Wang Yao
2018-08-08 15:44 GMT+8




The rhetoric coming from the Trump administration may be targeting more than just matters of trade. Some say China's rising technology capabilities are an underlying issue. From semiconductors to microchips, Chinese scientists are constantly working to reduce reliance on American technology. One place to start could be replacing silicon with graphene.

A total of 16 companies brought their graphene projects to a roadshow competition in Qitaihe – a northeastern Chinese city whose graphene industry is booming. Zhang Shilong, a 29-year-old engineer, is one of them. By mixing flexible insulator with graphene, Zhang makes what he calls "magic fiber." He brought his magic fiber project to the roadshow.



A Graphene Innovation & Entrepreneurship Competition is being held in the city of Qitaihe, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province. The city has one of China’s largest graphene production capacities. /CGTN Photo

"At the moment, China's research and development on the use of graphene is leading the world. It could be our 'secret weapon' as we look to make gains in certain industries," said Zhang.

But Zhang's project just demonstrates graphene's basic capabilities. Experts say using it instead of silicon in building semiconductors and microchips will shorten processing time and enlarge storage.

"There are many possible third generation materials that can replace silicon. Graphene stands out among them all. But it will be difficult to put into effective use; it is like the crown jewel everyone is chasing after," said Li Yichun, secretary-general of the China Innovation Alliance of the Graphene Industry.



Graphene is just one atomic layer of graphite. Graphene can be made so thin and so light that one gram of graphene can flow to fill a three-liter-jar after shaking. /CGTN Phot

Research shows that graphene's electron mobility under room temperature is ten times that of silicon yet consumes only half of the energy. In addition, China has a huge reserve of graphite – the raw material for making graphene, and it is also possible to make synthetic graphene.

It is estimated China can now produce about 3,000 tons of graphene a year. But in order to help mining cities become graphene powerhouses that can compete with international tech hubs like Silicon Valley in the US, graphene makers need to take on projects that fully realize the material's potential as "the next black gold."

"Experts say the 20th century was a century of silicon, and that this century will be one of carbon materials like graphene. But the application of graphene into micro-electronics and energy storage still needs to be realized. That is where graphene producers and researchers will need to collaborate and work together... to hopefully find a breakthrough,” Ma Qing, president of Baotailong New Materials, said.



The inside of Baotailong New Materials, a graphene manufacturing facility in the city of Qitaihe, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province. The factory can make up to 150 tons of graphene a year. /CGTN Photo

Mixing graphene with insular products can help control the material's conductivity, but semiconductor production may still be years away. Some scientists say it is necessary to break down graphene's fundamental structure – removing or adding new elements to make it more like silicon. But they also point out that before it all happens, Chinese makers need to be sure that they can produce quality graphene consistently.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jlaw

qwerrty said:


> probably not gonna shoot it down, because china has a lot of startups and big guys like the BAT doing ai chips. deephi has the least funding compare to others with hundreds of millions or billions. they probably wouldn't survive on their own. still, i prefer they merged with local company, not american.


This may haunt Chinese government in the future


----------



## JSCh

*China’s top chip maker SMIC sees revenue grow as state subsidies surge amid trade war*
State subsidies for the semiconductor industry have surged more than 20 per cent from 2017, according to the company’s CFO

PUBLISHED : Friday, 10 August, 2018, 11:49am
UPDATED : Friday, 10 August, 2018, 12:23pm

Xie Yu

China’s biggest contract chip maker, SMIC, announced solid revenue growth for the second quarter as state subsidies soar amid the escalating trade war.

Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corp (SMIC), which is listed in Hong Kong and the US, said its revenue for the second three months of the year reached US$890.7 million, up by 7.2 per cent from the previous quarter and 18.6 per cent year on year.

Profit for the second quarter declined 5 per cent from a year ago to US$31.7 million, or 5 cents per share.

“SMIC is in a period of transition and preparation,” said Zhao Haijun, co-chief executive officer of the company, in a conference call on Friday morning.

*Trump administration to impose additional tariffs on Chinese products*
State subsidies have surged since the beginning of the year, rising by more than 20 per cent from 2017, said Gao Yonggang, the company’s chief financial officer.

“The company received research and development subsidies worth about US$19 million from the state in the second quarter. For the whole year, the subsidies are expected to reach US$100 million,” he added.




The executives said they have achieved significant progress in developing 14 nanometre FinFET technology – similar to the 16nm processing technology produced by the Taiwanese chip maker TSMC, which Apple adopted for its iPhone 7 core processor chips in 2016.

“The first version of the products is ready for circuit evaluation by customers,” Zhao said.

*Beijing issues new list of American goods to be hit with tariffs*
The trade war between the US and China has so far had a “limited” impact, even though the firm relies heavily on equipment and wafers – thin slices of semiconductor material – from American suppliers.

“We have limited exposure on the end products, but we have been closely observing progress,” Zhao said.

The Trump administration on Tuesday finalised plans to impose new tariffs on US$16 billion worth of Chinese imports, mainly chemicals and electronic parts, which will bring the total value of products covered by the duties to US$50 billion by the end of the month.

“The tariff impact has still been relatively modest for the semiconductor industry as both sides are still avoiding directly targeting areas that both countries’ suppliers have high exposure to, including PCs, servers and smartphones, which account for a sizeable portion of chip demand,” said Randy Abrams, an analyst with Credit Suisse in Taipei.

He said Chinese chip makers still have an opportunity to benefit from domestic policy aimed at supporting the industry and building up a local ecosystem to enable better self-sufficiency.

*China forced to be more restrained in US trade war to protect interests*
“For SMIC, there is still a wide gap in resources, scale and dollars – even with the government support – to match the leader TSMC, so it will take time, even with the broader support.

“The risk here is if foreign governments put more export controls on critical technology, though, to limit this progress,” he said.

*New big role for trade war negotiator as China bids to strengthen hand*
After the first batch of tariffs kicked off on July 6, only about 10 per cent of China’s tech exports to the US would come under the tariffs, according to a report issued by Credit Suisse.

“The latest US$200 billion tariff amount announced from the US and subject to a review in the next few months still largely spared direct technology categories, although it did add TVs and covers a number of consumer products (appliances, home products, tools, and seafood),” said the report issued in mid July.



China’s top chip maker SMIC sees revenue grow as state subsidies surge amid trade war | South China Morning Post

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> State subsidies for the semiconductor industry have surged more than 20 per cent from 2017, according to the company’s CFO



But US regime's economic war was working and China was about to put a break on Made in China 2025? 

Was that a lie by the Western media for the Western (US) dumbaudiance?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qwerrty

techcrunch.com
*Crypto mining giant Bitmain on target for $10B revenue this year*
---
cryptoground.com
*Tencent and SoftBank Invest in Bitmain as it gears up for IPO Launch*
--
chinamoneynetwork.com
*Tencent Leads $50M Pre-A Round In Chinese AI Chip Maker Suiyuan*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

qwerrty said:


> techcrunch.com
> *Crypto mining giant Bitmain on target for $10B revenue this year*
> ---
> cryptoground.com
> *Tencent and SoftBank Invest in Bitmain as it gears up for IPO Launch*
> --
> chinamoneynetwork.com
> *Tencent Leads $50M Pre-A Round In Chinese AI Chip Maker Suiyuan*




Thanks to US regime, China's chipmaking industry has perhaps begun to receive much more attention and investment than was actually planned under the Made in China 2025. I think tariffs are really working... just working for the one that they were not supposed to be working.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> Thanks to US regime, China's chipmaking industry has perhaps begun to receive much more attention and investment than was actually planned under the Made in China 2025. I think tariffs are really working... just working for the one that they were not supposed to be working.


My only wish for America is ban all Chinese import. Than China can modernize by 2025 not 2049.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Jlaw said:


> My only wish for America is ban all Chinese import. Than China can modernize by 2025 not 2049.



Plus, it will kill of the remaining neoliberal virus that got plump in the past two-three decades prior to Xi's presidency. 

Xi Jinping was going nice and easy (too many other stuff he has to handle from BRI to environment, anti-corruption and anti-poverty, one of which would be enough of a task for a government to handle and bloat if they did a good jib) but I think the US decided to give a helping hand to speed things up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

*



*






*image-sensors-world*
*CMOSIS/Fillfactory Key Team Joins Gpixel*

A team of CMOS image sensors industry veterans creates Gpixel NV. Gpixel NV is structured as a privately-held company and started operation on August 9th, 2018 providing turn-key solutions to industrial and professional markets ranging from sensor design, prototyping, characterization and packaging to qualification and volume production.

Gpixel NV founders are Tim Baeyens, Tim Blanchaert, Jan Bogaerts, Bart Ceulemans and Wim Wuyts. Together they have more than 75 person-years of relevant experience in CMOS imaging technology, development, operations and commercialization. Gpixel NV is set up with financial and operational backing of Gpixel Inc. (Gpixel Changchun Optotech), a CMOS sensor supplier based in Changchun, China, founded by Xinyang Wang in 2012.
_
“Imaging and CMOS image sensors are ubiquitous today,” states Tim Baeyens, CEO of Gpixel NV. “Nevertheless, there is still a strong need for dedicated companies such as Gpixel to address high end markets like industrial and professional imaging. Through our wide industry network and strong collaboration with Gpixel Inc, we anticipate growing Gpixel rapidly to become one of the key players in solid state imaging.”_

Xinyang Wang, founder and CEO of Gpixel Inc. states, _“I am very pleased to join forces with Gpixel NV to grow Gpixel to become a dominant player in our application areas. I am also convinced that the addition of Jan Bogaerts as Chief Technical Officer (CTO) and Wim Wuyts as Chief Commercial Officer (CCO) for Gpixel worldwide will foster our company’s innovation and global sales significantly.”


_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China new fabs to join competition for foundry orders in late 2018*
Monica Chen, Taipei; Willis Ke, DIGITIMES
Tuesday 14 August 2018

As most of the 12-inch wafer foundry fabs built in China in 2016-2017 will kick off commercial run in late 2018, China's combined monthly foundry capacities at 12-inch fabs will surge over 40% to near 700,000 pieces in 2018 from 2017, posing new competition pressure to non-China foundry houses including United Microelectronics, Vanguard Semiconductor International, Globalfoundries and Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company (TSMC), according to industry sources.

However, it remains to be seen as to whether the new 12-inch and 8-inch foundry fabs in China can effectively win patronage from chipmakers and secure viable operations, the sources said. While poor customer relationship will lead to low capacity utilization, such issues as how to improve yield rates and upgrade foundry technologies, high equipment depreciation cost and difficulty in recuriting high-end engineers will also constitute new variables to affect the survival of the new fabs.

In addition, the lingering silicon wafer supply shortfalls and ever-rising quotes will further affect the performance of the new foundry fabs in China. Taiwan's GlobalWafers, the world's number-three wafer maker, has seen its production capacities for 6-, 8-, and 12-inch wafers fully booked through the end of 2020, with new supply contracts for 2021-2025 showing no leeway for downward price adjustment. Japan's Sumco has recently noted that its silicon wafer quotes will pick up 20% on year in 2018 and rise further in 2029, and the company has also started to sign long-term contracts for wafer supply starting 2021, the sources indicated.

*Conservative about third-quarter prospects*

Foundry houses in Taiwan and China are conservative about performance prospects for the third quarter of 2018 amid market uncertainties including smartphone shipments little likely to grow in the high season and market scale of new chips remaining unclear.

TSMC, for instance, recently adjusted downward its annual revenue projections for 2018, due mainly to demand for crypto mining ASICs and GPU chips weakening sharply on plunges of the exchange prices for virtual currencies. UMC also expected flat shipment performance for the third quarter, while second-tier foundry Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corp (SMIC) in China estimated its revenues and gross margins to decline sequentially in the third quarter after posting a profit growth of over 40% in the second quarter.

Strong demand for AI-based high performance computing (HPC) chips and chips for automotive electronics, 5G and IoT applications is expected to give new growth momentum for foundry houses, industry sources said, adding that, however, smartphone chips now remain the largest revenue source for foundry firms despite a foreseeable slowdown in sales momentum for smartphones in the third quarter.

Orders for AI chips and new application chips have yet to be as robust as expected. Accordingly, it remains to be observed whether demand for diverse new chips can support effective capacities of advanced processes such as 7nm at TSMC and Samsung Electronics, the sources noted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Posted: Aug 09, 2018
*Self-assembling single-digit nanometer memory cells*

(_Nanowerk News_) An international collaborative research team has developed sub-10-nanometer-range spin transfer torque (STT) magnetic tunneling junctions (MTJs). 

STT-MRAM (spin-transfer torque-magnetoresistive random access memory) has been intensively researched in recent years and recently been commercialized. The STT-MRAM is capable of replacing existing semiconductor-based working memories due to its excellent capabilities in terms of operation speed and read/write endurance.

Conventional STT-MRAM is based on out-of-plane magnetized MTJs in which the storage layer magnetization is pulled out-of-plane thanks to a perpendicular anisotropy. Design and fabrication of such a device with multi-level signal processing is a major milestone toward future energy-efficient memory and logic operations.

To increase the performance and capacity of STT-MRAM, it has been essential to make the MTJ smaller, while maintaining the capabilities to retain information and be switched by a small current. More recently, several research groups have reported on how to decrease the size of MTJs with good thermal stability by using shape anisotropy of the magnet.

UC Berkeley and Chinese researchers have demonstrated a memory cell to be controllable down to a sub-10-nanometer scale. The STT-MTJ is capable of replacing existing semiconductor-based devices due to its excellent capabilities in terms of power consumption, operating speed, and endurance. Moreover, it is nonvolatile, i.e., no power supply is required to retain stored information, making it indispensable for future ultralow-power electronics.

To further increase the performance and capacity of single-digit-nanometer-range MTJs, it is essential to have a good thermal stability factor of above 65, while maintaining the capabilities to retain information and be switched by very low energy. The demonstrated point contact MTJs shows a thermal stability factor of more than 80.
These research findings, published in the journal _Applied Physics Letters_ ("Self-assembled single-digit nanometer memory cells"), are a major step toward building ultra-low-power STT-MRAM.

"This present work opens a path towards the fabrication of highly energy efficient spin memory devices," concludes Professor Jeongmin Hong from the School of Optical and Electronic Information, Huazhong University of Science and Technology. "Ultimately, we will be able to develop a spin computer the size of a fingernail to replace today's big supercomputer."

_Source: Huazhong University of Science and Technology_


https://www.nanowerk.com/nanotechnology-news2/newsid=50863.php

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Gree Sets Up Semiconductor Unit to Help China Make Chips at Home*
LIAO SHUMIN 
DATE: WED, 08/22/2018 - 15:03 / SOURCE:YICAI





Gree Sets Up Semiconductor Unit to Help China Make Chips at Home​
(Yicai Global) Aug. 22 -- Chinese appliance maker Gree Electric, best known for its air conditioners, has set up a CNY1 billion (USD146 million) chipmaking subsidiary after several claims that it would enter the semiconductor business as the country looks to reduce reliance on imports.

Gree is the sole shareholder in Zhuhai Zero Border Integrated Circuit, while the new unit’s legal representative is Dong Mingzhu -- Gree’s chair and one of China’s most successful businesswomen -- according to data from the National Enterprise Credit Information Publicity System. The firm’s registered business scope covers a broad range of areas, including chipmaking, the Internet of Things and software for mobile devices.

The firm announced in April that it would not pay out dividends for 2017, the first time in over a decade. Instead, Dong told shareholders that the company would be using the profit to foray into other sectors, particularly chipmaking, in which Dong said she was prepared to invest as much as CNY50 billion -- or more than double last year’s net income.

Semiconductors have been a hot topic in the world’s second-largest economy after the United States reprimanded one of China’s biggest telecoms equipment makers, ZTE, in April for illegally selling American technology to Iran and North Korea and failing to punish employees behind the scheme.

The US forbade domestic companies from selling technology to the firm, bringing ZTE to a standstill until American lawmakers lifted the ban after US President Donald Trump stepped in. ZTE may have escaped the ordeal, but the debacle highlighted major holes in China’s domestic chip development.

In order to nurture its own semiconductor unit, Gree plans to quadruple revenue to CNY600 billion (USD87.7 billion) within five years, Dong said in June, adding that by 2019 she expects all of the company’s air conditioners to be using its own chips. The half-decade goal might seem farfetched, but income soared 45 percent annually to CNY150 billion in 2017, with air-con sales making up about 82 percent of all revenue. If it wants to hit the target, it will need income to increase by an average of just under 32 percent a year.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qwerrty

People's Daily,China
‏Verified account @PDChina

*Li-Fi *in China: A Chinese homegrown, *commercial-grade* ultra-wideband visible light communication chipset was released in Chongqing on Friday. First of its kind in the world, it supports data transmission at speeds 10 times faster than 5G and will be put to trial use in 2 years.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1033250017698402304





---------------------------
*赵伟国：紫光2019年量产64层128G存储器*
http://www.52rd.com/S_TXT/2018_8/TXT108207.HTM?WebShieldDRSessionVerify=MMwgufUnrSuEiRQ70lMF
mass production of 32-layer nand at the end of this year
mass production of 64 layer nand in 2019
128 layers in development. skip 96-layer nand

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

qwerrty said:


> People's Daily,China
> ‏Verified account @PDChina
> 
> *Li-Fi *in China: A Chinese homegrown, *commercial-grade* ultra-wideband visible light communication chipset was released in Chongqing on Friday. First of its kind in the world, it supports data transmission at speeds 10 times faster than 5G and will be put to trial use in 2 years.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1033250017698402304
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------
> *赵伟国：紫光2019年量产64层128G存储器*
> http://www.52rd.com/S_TXT/2018_8/TXT108207.HTM?WebShieldDRSessionVerify=MMwgufUnrSuEiRQ70lMF
> mass production of 32-layer nand at the end of this year
> mass production of 64 layer nand in 2019
> 128 layers in development. skip 96-layer nand



*Chongqing firm showcases chip 10 times faster than 5G*

2018-08-27 11:21:18 Global Times Editor : Li Yan

China has launched the world's first commercial grade visible light communication chip that supports transmission as fast as 10 gigabytes a second, or 10 times a 5G mobile network.

The chip released Friday at the August 23-25 Smart China Expo, in Southwest China's Chongqing Municipality, uses a light-emitting diode to surf the internet. 

The chip is "safe, stable, high-speed and efficient with a low cost," Wu Jiangxing, an academician of the Chinese Academy of Engineering, was quoted as saying by news site people.cn on Friday.

Visible light communication (VLC) is a telecommunication technology with low carbon emissions which could realize zero energy consumption, the report said. 

It could also efficiently avoid electromagnetic signal leakage, a foible of conventional radio communication. 

Mass production would bring a breakthrough to the telecommunication industry and set a milestone for building a smart home, Wu said.

Fu Liang, a Beijing-based telecoms industry expert, said that the technology is still in its experimental stage with problems to be resolved before mass application.

"Internet service providers and users must upgrade their devices to be compatible with VLC equipment," Fu told the Global Times. "It's not an easy or short-term process to complete the change."

Construction of a network and maintaining its high-speed bandwidth for households "would be another problem," Fu said.

The technology might be used in some industries, but it was too early to talk about its future in daily domestic life, Fu said.

http://www.ecns.cn/news/sci-tech/2018-08-27/detail-ifyxikfc9643442.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

*性能最强的国产通用图形处理器JARI G12来啦！*

中船重工第七一六研究所 7月27日






7月19日—20日，“2018自主可控计算机大会”在北京国际会议中心隆重召开，七一六所拥有自主知识产权的通用高性能图形处理器JARI G12闪耀全场，以其完全自主可控的设计、超强的功能性能、巨大的应用前景引起了现场的广泛关注。






JARI G12 GPU

*七一六所自主研发的JARI G12是目前性能最强的国产通用图形处理器。*该处理器采用混合渲染架构，兼顾数据带宽和渲染延时需求，极大的增强了芯片的灵活性和适应性；提供PCIe 3.0总线，支持x86处理器和龙芯、飞腾、申威等国产处理器；支持4路数字通道和1路VGA输出，提供DP、eDP、HDMI、DVI等通用显示接口，单路数字通道最大输出分辨率为3840×2160@60fps，支持扩展、复制显示和“扩展+复制”显示模式；内建视频编解码硬核，支持2路3840×2160分辨率视频的编码、解码功能；支持OpenGL 4.5和OpenGL ES 3.0，满足高性能3D加速和VR显示需求；支持OpenCL 2.0，满足并行计算和云计算的使用需求；集成张量加速计算硬核，支持AI计算加速。该GPU支持Windows、Linux、VxWorks等主流操作系统，同时支持中标麒麟、JARI-Works、道等国内自主可控操作系统，具备健全的生态环境体系。











目前，*七一六所JARI G12通用图形处理器领先国内同行业一代*，在功能性能上实现全面超越，引爆了整个会场，受到广泛关注，并收到中电集团、中航集团、国防科技大学等多家单位的试用和需求意向。

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s?__biz=MzAwNzM2NjQxMQ==&idx=5&mid=2455506663&sn=8df35b3a46fc848a8bb87aa1a6438d04

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## qwerrty

100G silicon photonics chip for optical transceiver put into production developed by accelink and government research institutes.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*中国自主研发的首款商用100G硅光芯片正式投产*
*来源:* 人民网-人民日报 *作者:* 范昊天 2018-08-30 14:04
*
[导读]*记者从中国信息通信科技集团获悉：日前，我国自主研发的首款商用“100G硅光收发芯片”正式投产使用。

原标题：我国首款商用100G硅光芯片投产

本报武汉8月29日电 （记者范昊天）记者从中国信息通信科技集团获悉：日前，我国自主研发的首款商用“100G硅光收发芯片”正式投产使用。该系列产品支持100—200Gb/s高速光信号传输，具备超小型、高性能、低成本、通用化等优点，可广泛应用于传输网和数据中心光传输设备。

据介绍，该款商用化硅光芯片由国家信息光电子创新中心、光迅科技公司等单位联合研制。在一个不到30平方毫米的硅芯片上，集成了包括光发送、调制、接收等近60个有源和无源光元件，是目前世界上集成度最高的商用硅光子集成芯片之一。

国家信息光电子创新中心专家委员会主任余少华说，此次100G硅光芯片的产业化商用，是硅光技术领域的新突破，表明我国已经具备了硅光产品商用化设计的条件和基础。借助集成电路已大规模商用的CMOS工艺平台实现硅光芯片的生产制造，可以有效解决我国高端光电子芯片制造能力薄弱、工艺能力不足的问题
http://finance.zijing.org/2018/0830/763436.shtml

------------------
huawei's caliopa


Code:


http://www.caliopa.com/technology

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*7nm制程A76架构 华为麒麟980正式亮相*
2018-09-01 07:46 
8月31日晚，德国柏林的IFA 2018大展上，余承东正式揭晓了华为的新一代旗舰级移动SoC处理器“麒麟980”， 新一代顶级人工智能手机芯片，拥有六项世界第一，性能更强，能效更高，设计更紧凑。
















麒麟980是全球第一颗采用7nm新工艺的手机SoC，与台积电合作，2015年就开始相关研究，2016年构建IP单元，2017年进行工程验证，2018年投入量产，历时长达36个月。






为了研发麒麟980，华为和台积电投入了1000多名半导体设计和工艺高级专家 ，前后使用了5000多块工程验证板。






按照台积电的数据，7nm相比于10nm可带来20%的性能提升，40%的能效提升，60%的晶体管密度提升 ，而应用到麒麟980身上，集成了多达69亿个晶体管 ，相比麒麟970(10nm 55亿个)增加了25%，同时晶体管密度增加了55% ，而芯片面积仅相当于指甲盖大小。








CPU部分，麒麟980首发采用ARM Cortex-A76架构 ，比上代麒麟970 A73性能提升75%，能效提升58%。






麒麟980还设计了灵活的2+2+4核心配置、智能调度机制，包括两个2.6GHz A76大核心、两个1.92GHz A76中核心、四个1.8GHz A55小核心。

华为表示，相对于传统的大小核两档位设计，大中小核的能效架构提供了更为精确的调度层次，让CPU在重载、中载、轻载场景下灵活适配，无论是只发短信，还是边打手游边听歌，麒麟980都能精确调度，大大降低了CPU的实际功耗。








从华为给出的调度设计看，两个超大核心只会在图库、大型游戏、APP启动等高负载场景中才会启动。






相比于骁龙845，麒麟980号称性能高出37%，能效高出32%。






GPU方面，麒麟980首发商用ARM Mali-G76，十核心配置 ，相比麒麟970 Mali-G72MP12性能提升46%，能效提升178%，GPU Turbo加持后远超骁龙845。

麒麟980还创新性地引入了AI调频调度技术 ，能够实时学习帧率、流畅度和触屏输入变化，预测手机任务负载，动态智能感知手机使用过程中存在的性能瓶颈，及时进行调频调度。

在游戏场景下，使用AI调频调度技术预测游戏每帧负载，预测准确性可以提升30%以上，有效提升游戏平均帧率，大幅降低游戏抖动率，减少游戏卡顿。






拍照方面，麒麟980全新升级第四代自研ISP，而且首次配备双ISP，像素吞吐率提升46% ，能够分区域调节图像色彩与灰阶，支持更多摄像头(暗示Mate 20后置三摄？)，同时还有全新HDR色彩还原，录像的时候能效提升23%，延迟降低33%。






AI方面，首次集成双NPU单元，强大算力支持人脸识别、物体识别、物体检测、图像分割、智能翻译等AI场景，并有更高精度的深度网络，具备更佳的实时性。








无论是表演节奏感极强的舞蹈，还是在镜头前快速跑步，麒麟980都能实时绘制出人体的关节和线条，而物体检测能力可以准确识别多种物体，拍照预览的实时物体跟踪。








官方宣称，麒麟980每分钟可识别图像4500张，速度提升120%，而且是骁龙845的几乎两倍。






网络通信方面，麒麟980率先支持LTE Cat.21，业界最高下行速率1.4Gbps，包括4x4 MIMO 1.2Gbps(三载波聚合)、2x2 MIMO 200Mbps两部分组成，并支持256QAM，是目前最先进的4.5G技术。











同时配套使用全球最快的手机Wi-Fi无线芯片Hi1103 ，率先支持160M带宽，理论峰值下载速率可达1.7Gbps，是业界同期水平的1.7倍。






Hi1103还支持L1+L5双频GPS精准定位 ，L5频段定位精度提升10倍，在地形复杂的城市峡谷、高架道路等地区也可精准导航。



此外，麒麟980还率先支持LPDDR4X-2133高频内存，整合i8传感处理器，支持UFS 2.1存储规格。

麒麟980将在Mate 20系列上首发，10月16日在英国伦敦正式发布。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Huawei promises its 7nm Kirin 980 processor will destroy the Snapdragon 845*
*More power, delivered more efficiently*
By Vlad Savov@vladsavov Aug 31, 2018, 8:30am EDT


_The Kirin 980 system-on-a-chip._
 Image: Huawei
At IFA today, Huawei announced its newest system-on-a-chip, the Kirin 980, which boasts a number of world firsts. It’s the first 7nm mobile processor, the first one built around ARM’s Cortex-A76 CPU and Mali-G76 GPU, the first with a Cat.21 smartphone modem supporting speeds up to 1.4Gbps, and the first chip to support 2,133MHz LPDDR4X RAM. The Kirin 980 has 6.9 billion transistors, but I’ve seen it for myself and it’s no larger than a thumbnail.

The road to today’s announcement started three years ago for Huawei, with the company engaging more than 1,000 senior semiconductor design experts and churning through more than 5,000 engineering prototypes. The end result is roughly a 20 percent speed improvement and a 40 percent reduction in power consumption relative to Huawei’s previous generation.

*QUALCOMM HAS BEEN PUT ON NOTICE*
But the product that Huawei really wants to compare the Kirin 980 against is Qualcomm’s Snapdragon 845, the chip that figures in practically every Android flagship phone not made by Huawei. It’s worth noting that the 845 has been out for many months now whereas Huawei’s 980 won’t be in any retail devices until next month at the earliest (Huawei let slip that it’s planning its Mate 20 announcement for October 16th). Still, the margin of improvement that Huawei is quoting over its major rival is impressive.

On the memory front, Huawei says the Kirin 980 has 20 percent better bandwidth and 22 percent lower latency than the Snapdragon 845. In practical terms, that means faster app launches across the full range of the world’s most popular apps. In gaming applications, the 980 has been shown to produce 22 percent higher frame rates than the 845, and its power consumption when gaming is said to be 32 percent lower.

Photography performance is another major upgrade for the Kirin chip, according to Huawei’s numbers. Using a new dual ISP (image signal processor), the Kirin 980 is 46 percent faster at camera processing than its predecessor, with a related 23 percent improvement in power efficiency while recording, and 33 percent improvement in latency.

*HUAWEI’S CHIP DESIGNS PUT AN EMPHASIS ON ACCELERATING AI PROCESSING*
Huawei has doubled down on its AI processing aspirations, adding a dual NPU (neural processor unit) to the Kirin 980, which performs AI-assisted image recognition tasks at a rate of 4,500 images per minute. By the same measure, the Snapdragon 845 reaches 2,371 and Apple’s A11, which enjoys performance leads in other categories, gets only 1,458. AI also aids the Kirin 980’s power efficiency, as Huawei says it’s using it to more accurately and intelligently predict load requirements, making it more responsive to the power needs of the user — both when the chip needs to power up more cores and when it’s done its task and can save energy by slowing down.

The architecture of the Kirin 980 has eight cores: two are for so-called turbo performance, two are for long-term performance, and the last and smallest four are used to maximize power efficiency when not much is going on.

The Kirin 980 will offer the world’s fastest smartphone Wi-Fi speed, clocking in at 1,732Mbps, which is substantially higher than the Snapdragon 845’s best of 866Mbps with a Qualcomm modem or 1083Mbps with a third-party modem. So, by all metrics that matter to an end user, the new Kirin chip is shaping up to be a winner.

Huawei, with the Mate 20, and its sub-brand Honor, with the Magic 2, are going to be putting the Kirin 980 into retail devices by the end of the year.


Huawei promises its Kirin 980 processor will destroy the Snapdragon 845 - The Verge

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

AMOLED芯片国产化里程碑！吉迪思携手中芯北方发布首款QHD柔性智能机面板驱动芯片

2018-9-5

近日，深圳吉迪思携手晶圆代工企业中芯北方集成电路制造(北京)有限公司（以下简称:中芯北方）共同宣布，AMOLED智能手机面板驱动芯片正式进入量产，这将是真正意义上的大陆首款自主研发的AMOLED驱动芯片。*芯片设计环节由国内先进显示驱动芯片设计领导者深圳吉迪思完成,芯片制造商为中国内地集成电路制造企业中芯北方，服务客户为国内显示面板界翘楚京东方,并于成都B7柔性线生产。*

随着苹果iPhone也加入AMOLED的阵营，华为、小米也在OPPO、vivo之后加大了AMOLED机型的开发力度。根据CINNO Research手机产业链调研数据预测，2018年搭载柔性AMOLED屏的智能手机出货量有望翻倍增长至1.8亿部。AMOLED作为取代LCD的下一代显示技术，以其轻薄、柔性、更高的对比度等优势赢得了各大手机厂商的青睐。然而，产能规模的迅速扩张与国内OLED驱动芯片自主研发能力储备不足之间存在不平衡，AMOLED驱动芯片此前全部依赖进口，直到深圳吉迪思携手中芯北方正式量产该产品，首次打破大陆柔性AMOLED“缺芯少屏”的僵局。

CINNO Research副总经理杨文得分析，目前手机AMOLED面板的应用上虽然依旧是三星领先，但在中国面板厂逐渐在柔性AMOLED产品投注资源，我们认为采用AMOLED面板的智能型手机比重在今年将超过30%，而柔性(Flexible)的AMOLED面板出货将首次超过刚性(Rigid)。在这样特殊的产业结构下，智能型手机用的AMOLED面板驱动IC有绝对市场占有率的为三星自己，其它非三星阵营的AMOLED驱动IC还是在奋斗站稳一席之地的阶段，但随着产业供应链国产化的长程目标建立下，中国AMOLED面板驱动IC的成长将指日可待。

吉迪思此次量产的产品采用40纳米高压驱动工艺,首次采用32纳米SRAM单元，面积缩小20%，与同类驱动芯片相比，速度提高20%；可同时支持HD，FHD和QHD等多种显示模式，全面兼容三星、高通、苹果等多种智能手机应用处理器。

深圳吉迪思电子科技创始人田琪表示：“作为中国第一个于2016年5月在智能手机终端客户量产刚性HD AMOLED驱动芯片的公司，吉迪思早在2015年3月就正式开始和中芯合作。去年12月22日，采用32纳米SRAM的高压AMOLED工艺在中芯北方立项。在中芯北方的密切配合和全力支持下，仅用了8个月就达成了最先进的QHD柔性屏DDIC的量产，远远超出了吉迪思的预期。我们相信，AMOLED作为全球一线智能手机OEM力挺的下一代面板显示技术，在2019年会彻底爆发，出现S曲线最陡的一段，并在2020年超越LCD智能手机出货量。抓住该契机的唯一办法就是加速产品迭代，迅速打入一线品牌。我们期待和中芯北方即将开始的再次合作会更精彩。”

中芯北方总经理张昕表示: “40纳米显示技术平台集成了超低功耗、高压驱动工艺，适用于驱动AMOLED屏幕的芯片产品，能够很好地满足客户对功耗、面积和性能的要求。此次与吉迪思深度合作，共同推进AMOLED驱动芯片在中国的自主设计、制造以及商业化进程，意义重大。”

随着AMOLED技术不断走向成熟，应用范围愈加广泛，AMOLED显示产业出现急剧增长的形势。国际厂商纷纷逐鹿AMOLED市场,国内市场也力争抓住该领域先机。相信,在AMOLED市场需求量猛增的浪潮下,国产芯片将以此为契机、迎头赶上,争做AMOLED新领域的弄潮儿。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

cirr said:


> *China 12-inch fab capacity set to boom*
> 
> Claire Sung, Taipei; Jessie Shen, DIGITIMES
> 
> [Tuesday 14 March 2017]
> 
> Startup *Huaian Imaging Device Manufacturer (HIDM)* plans to build a 12-inch fab in *Huaian*, Jiangsu province, with production capacity set at 20,000 wafers monthly. Founded in 2016, HIDM specializes in the design and manufacture of CMOS image sensor devices.
> 
> http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20170311PD200.html
> 
> @Bussard Ramjet India?



*德淮半导体（HiDM）进军高端智能手机市场 HR1630*

2018-09-05 11:09:00 作者：佚名 出处 : 博客

近来, 国内中高阶手机的后置摄像头开始流行16MP配置, 今年发布的众多手机前摄也导入了16MP规格。预计2019年，16MP在前后摄的普及将成为市场趋势。就关键器件成熟度而言, 16MP无论是分辨率、低照度拍摄效果和PDAF性能都已超越13MP, 为用户升级提供了充足的底气。






德淮半导体(HiDM)今年推出16MP的HR1630采用了更小像素(1.0um)的堆栈式工艺, 其整体影像效果不但优于目前主流的1.12uM 13MP产品，甚至在暗态环境下的信噪比(SNR)也有更优异的表现 (如下图是在25Lux的测试结果)。

　　 HR1630(1.0uM) 主流13MP (1.12uM) 









　　 25Lux / SNR:27dB 25Lux / SNR:24dB

HR1630可以轻松实现8mm(L) x 8mm(W) Auto Focus和 7.5mm(L) x 7.4mm(W) Fix Focus的模组尺寸, 更便于塑造美观的手机造型。

更令人惊艳的是, HR1630升级了第二代“微光快拍”PDAF技术，更高密度的PD分布和感光量，即使在低于20 lux的微光环境下, 相位对焦仍然能够快速稳定地工作, 大幅提升手机的夜间抓拍能力。此外，HR1630导入了专业级的DCG(Dual Conversion Gain)技术，在暗态下使用High CG提升信噪比(SNR)、高亮度下使用Low CG可提升动态范围(Dynamic Range)确保了全天候复杂场景的拍摄效果。

2018年，中国手机产业仍然受制于严重依赖海外供货的窘境，多次发生大范围缺货。德淮半导体(HiDM)已整装待发，将于不久的将来连续推出全系列中高端CIS产品，依托其强大的研发能力和全自主12英寸晶圆产能与工艺的保障，彻底改变中国中高端CIS产业链，确保中国手机产业始终立于世界领先地位。(校对/叨叨)

*总投资450亿元的淮安德淮半导体有限公司，按照分批建设计划，目前已完成一厂项目建设，二厂项目已开工。一厂项目预计在今年10月份正式投产，可年产24万片12英吋集成电路芯片。*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*上海复旦微亿门级FPGA*

复旦微最新推出的亿门级FPGA：7K325T，对标XIlinx公司的同型号产品XC7K325T 

上海复旦微电子集团股份有限公司在FPGA领域有着近二十年的研究和发展。公司前期研制出的自主知识产权千万门级FPGA产品，突破了在传统集成电路设计基础上的高可靠性设计，经过测试，其高可靠性能处于国际领先地位。该系列产品已成功应用于我国卫星导航、载人航天等重大工程项目中，解决了我国高可靠FPGA禁运的难题。目前，公司研制的新一代自主知识产权亿门级FPGA产品，采用了全新的亿门级FPGA创新架构，并集成了专用超高速串并转换模块、高灵活可配置模块、专用数字信号处理模块、高速内部存储模块、可配置时钟模块等适用亿门FPGA应用的模块电路，其各类指标均已达国际同类产品先进水平。该亿门级系列产品的成功研制填补了国内超大规模亿门级FPGA的空白，可满足我国对国防、航空、航天、通信、医疗等领域FPGA器件的迫切需求。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qwerrty

cirr said:


> *德淮半导体（HiDM）进军高端智能手机市场 HR1630*
> 
> 2018-09-05 11:09:00 作者：佚名 出处 : 博客
> 
> 近来, 国内中高阶手机的后置摄像头开始流行16MP配置, 今年发布的众多手机前摄也导入了16MP规格。预计2019年，16MP在前后摄的普及将成为市场趋势。就关键器件成熟度而言, 16MP无论是分辨率、低照度拍摄效果和PDAF性能都已超越13MP, 为用户升级提供了充足的底气。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 德淮半导体(HiDM)今年推出16MP的HR1630采用了更小像素(1.0um)的堆栈式工艺, 其整体影像效果不但优于目前主流的1.12uM 13MP产品，甚至在暗态环境下的信噪比(SNR)也有更优异的表现 (如下图是在25Lux的测试结果)。
> 
> HR1630(1.0uM) 主流13MP (1.12uM)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25Lux / SNR:27dB 25Lux / SNR:24dB
> 
> HR1630可以轻松实现8mm(L) x 8mm(W) Auto Focus和 7.5mm(L) x 7.4mm(W) Fix Focus的模组尺寸, 更便于塑造美观的手机造型。
> 
> 更令人惊艳的是, HR1630升级了第二代“微光快拍”PDAF技术，更高密度的PD分布和感光量，即使在低于20 lux的微光环境下, 相位对焦仍然能够快速稳定地工作, 大幅提升手机的夜间抓拍能力。此外，HR1630导入了专业级的DCG(Dual Conversion Gain)技术，在暗态下使用High CG提升信噪比(SNR)、高亮度下使用Low CG可提升动态范围(Dynamic Range)确保了全天候复杂场景的拍摄效果。
> 
> 2018年，中国手机产业仍然受制于严重依赖海外供货的窘境，多次发生大范围缺货。德淮半导体(HiDM)已整装待发，将于不久的将来连续推出全系列中高端CIS产品，依托其强大的研发能力和全自主12英寸晶圆产能与工艺的保障，彻底改变中国中高端CIS产业链，确保中国手机产业始终立于世界领先地位。(校对/叨叨)
> 
> *总投资450亿元的淮安德淮半导体有限公司，按照分批建设计划，目前已完成一厂项目建设，二厂项目已开工。一厂项目预计在今年10月份正式投产，可年产24万片12英吋集成电路芯片。*


very nice. chinese CIS companies are either targeting at the very very high-end like gpixel or in mid-low end market like gallaxycore, smartsens, superpix, ruixin..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

qwerrty said:


> very nice. chinese CIS companies are either targeting at the very very high-end like gpixel or in mid-low end market like gallaxycore, smartsens, superpix, ruixin..



And neither are succeeding. The last I checked the combined market share of these companies doesn't enter even double digits. 

Also, in imaging, the number of pixels is the most hyped, and useless feature to talk about. Sensor and Pixel Size, sensitivity, ISO, are all more important.



cirr said:


> *上海复旦微亿门级FPGA*
> 
> 复旦微最新推出的亿门级FPGA：7K325T，对标XIlinx公司的同型号产品XC7K325T
> 
> 上海复旦微电子集团股份有限公司在FPGA领域有着近二十年的研究和发展。公司前期研制出的自主知识产权千万门级FPGA产品，突破了在传统集成电路设计基础上的高可靠性设计，经过测试，其高可靠性能处于国际领先地位。该系列产品已成功应用于我国卫星导航、载人航天等重大工程项目中，解决了我国高可靠FPGA禁运的难题。目前，公司研制的新一代自主知识产权亿门级FPGA产品，采用了全新的亿门级FPGA创新架构，并集成了专用超高速串并转换模块、高灵活可配置模块、专用数字信号处理模块、高速内部存储模块、可配置时钟模块等适用亿门FPGA应用的模块电路，其各类指标均已达国际同类产品先进水平。该亿门级系列产品的成功研制填补了国内超大规模亿门级FPGA的空白，可满足我国对国防、航空、航天、通信、医疗等领域FPGA器件的迫切需求。



Again, we will talk about this if it actually gains some market share. 

I recently read an article where a Chinese industry expert was quoted as saying that China is pretty much non existent in commercial FPGA and GPUs.



cirr said:


> *德淮半导体（HiDM）进军高端智能手机市场 HR1630*
> 
> 2018-09-05 11:09:00 作者：佚名 出处 : 博客
> 
> 近来, 国内中高阶手机的后置摄像头开始流行16MP配置, 今年发布的众多手机前摄也导入了16MP规格。预计2019年，16MP在前后摄的普及将成为市场趋势。就关键器件成熟度而言, 16MP无论是分辨率、低照度拍摄效果和PDAF性能都已超越13MP, 为用户升级提供了充足的底气。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 德淮半导体(HiDM)今年推出16MP的HR1630采用了更小像素(1.0um)的堆栈式工艺, 其整体影像效果不但优于目前主流的1.12uM 13MP产品，甚至在暗态环境下的信噪比(SNR)也有更优异的表现 (如下图是在25Lux的测试结果)。
> 
> HR1630(1.0uM) 主流13MP (1.12uM)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25Lux / SNR:27dB 25Lux / SNR:24dB
> 
> HR1630可以轻松实现8mm(L) x 8mm(W) Auto Focus和 7.5mm(L) x 7.4mm(W) Fix Focus的模组尺寸, 更便于塑造美观的手机造型。
> 
> 更令人惊艳的是, HR1630升级了第二代“微光快拍”PDAF技术，更高密度的PD分布和感光量，即使在低于20 lux的微光环境下, 相位对焦仍然能够快速稳定地工作, 大幅提升手机的夜间抓拍能力。此外，HR1630导入了专业级的DCG(Dual Conversion Gain)技术，在暗态下使用High CG提升信噪比(SNR)、高亮度下使用Low CG可提升动态范围(Dynamic Range)确保了全天候复杂场景的拍摄效果。
> 
> 2018年，中国手机产业仍然受制于严重依赖海外供货的窘境，多次发生大范围缺货。德淮半导体(HiDM)已整装待发，将于不久的将来连续推出全系列中高端CIS产品，依托其强大的研发能力和全自主12英寸晶圆产能与工艺的保障，彻底改变中国中高端CIS产业链，确保中国手机产业始终立于世界领先地位。(校对/叨叨)
> 
> *总投资450亿元的淮安德淮半导体有限公司，按照分批建设计划，目前已完成一厂项目建设，二厂项目已开工。一厂项目预计在今年10月份正式投产，可年产24万片12英吋集成电路芯片。*




Such articles only fool people who know nothing about the field. Pixel Number is one of the least important parameters in actual image quality. 

If pixel number were so important, Chinese company Galaxy core would already be beating Sony. 

It is in fact detrimental to you yourself if you overestimate your own technological progress. There is a huge and very long distance to go, which might be covered, who knows, but is definitely not covered as of now.



qwerrty said:


> 100G silicon photonics chip for optical transceiver put into production developed by accelink and government research institutes.
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *中国自主研发的首款商用100G硅光芯片正式投产*
> *来源:* 人民网-人民日报 *作者:* 范昊天 2018-08-30 14:04
> *
> [导读]*记者从中国信息通信科技集团获悉：日前，我国自主研发的首款商用“100G硅光收发芯片”正式投产使用。
> 
> 原标题：我国首款商用100G硅光芯片投产
> 
> 本报武汉8月29日电 （记者范昊天）记者从中国信息通信科技集团获悉：日前，我国自主研发的首款商用“100G硅光收发芯片”正式投产使用。该系列产品支持100—200Gb/s高速光信号传输，具备超小型、高性能、低成本、通用化等优点，可广泛应用于传输网和数据中心光传输设备。
> 
> 据介绍，该款商用化硅光芯片由国家信息光电子创新中心、光迅科技公司等单位联合研制。在一个不到30平方毫米的硅芯片上，集成了包括光发送、调制、接收等近60个有源和无源光元件，是目前世界上集成度最高的商用硅光子集成芯片之一。
> 
> 国家信息光电子创新中心专家委员会主任余少华说，此次100G硅光芯片的产业化商用，是硅光技术领域的新突破，表明我国已经具备了硅光产品商用化设计的条件和基础。借助集成电路已大规模商用的CMOS工艺平台实现硅光芯片的生产制造，可以有效解决我国高端光电子芯片制造能力薄弱、工艺能力不足的问题
> http://finance.zijing.org/2018/0830/763436.shtml
> 
> ------------------
> huawei's caliopa
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http://www.caliopa.com/technology




Just so that one knows here, 100G and 400G products are already in commercial production right now, and next generation is in development. 

So Accelink is two generations late to the product. (Which also pretty much defines the whole existence of Accelink)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape

Bussard Ramjet said:


> And neither are succeeding. The last I checked the combined market share of these companies doesn't enter even double digits.
> 
> Also, in imaging, the number of pixels is the most hyped, and useless feature to talk about. Sensor and Pixel Size, sensitivity, ISO, are all more important.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, we will talk about this if it actually gains some market share.
> 
> I recently read an article where a Chinese industry expert was quoted as saying that China is pretty much non existent in commercial FPGA and GPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such articles only fool people who know nothing about the field. Pixel Number is one of the least important parameters in actual image quality.
> 
> If pixel number were so important, Chinese company Galaxy core would already be beating Sony.
> 
> It is in fact detrimental to you yourself if you overestimate your own technological progress. There is a huge and very long distance to go, which might be covered, who knows, but is definitely not covered as of now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just so that one knows here, 100G and 400G products are already in commercial production right now, and next generation is in development.
> 
> So Accelink is two generations late to the product. (Which also pretty much defines the whole existence of Accelink)


You just should know that, More Chinese companies are investing huge money in IT industry, we are on the way, It is very obvious, compared with best one, there are a huge gap, but at least, we start and speed up, that's enough.

There are only two countries in the world: China and a foreign country(Including India).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

sweetgrape said:


> You just should know that, More Chinese companies are investing huge money in IT industry, we are on the way, It is very obvious, compared with best one, there are a huge gap, but at least, we start and speed up, that's enough.
> 
> There are only two countries in the world: China and a foreign country(Including India).



No issues with this. But hyping up your own progress is a recipe for complacency, and disaster. You are way way behind and have a lot of catching up to do still. 

Just look at what hyping did. If you hadn't created this whole environment of hyping stuff up, US and Europeans wouldn't have got concerned and blocked your acquisitions.


----------



## sweetgrape

Bussard Ramjet said:


> No issues with this. But hyping up your own progress is a recipe for complacency, and disaster. You are way way behind and have a lot of catching up to do still.
> 
> Just look at what hyping did. If you hadn't created this whole environment of hyping stuff up, US and Europeans wouldn't have got concerned and blocked your acquisitions.


If Chinese really just know hyping stuff up, US and European will be really happy, don't know whether you can understand what I mean. for me it doesn't matter with hype them up lightly, not only Chinese do this, other too, maybe more.

Yes we are way behind the best of the world at some domains, we are on the way to catch up, Chinese are not Indian, we know who are we, even sometimes we talk tall.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## qwerrty

Bussard Ramjet said:


> And neither are succeeding. The last I checked the combined market share of these companies doesn't enter even double digits.
> 
> Also, in imaging, the number of pixels is the most hyped, and useless feature to talk about. Sensor and Pixel Size, sensitivity, ISO, are all more important.



why the stupid revenue comparison? they shouldn't make those, because they aren't making a lot of money like sony? company like gpixel making hypersensitive customized cmos the size of an iphone for small professional market, they can never make the same money as mass produced cmos chips for phones and cameras..



Bussard Ramjet said:


> Just so that one knows here, 100G and 400G products are already in commercial production right now, and next generation is in development.
> 
> So Accelink is two generations late to the product. (Which also pretty much defines the whole existence of Accelink)



just so that one knows here, the article is talking about a 100G single optical chip engine at wafer level, not transceiver product. accelink and many other chinese already selling or developing 200G and 400G transceivers. you can make 400G transceiver by combining 4x100G optical chip engine with 4 lanes of 100Gb/s each or 200G in 8x25G configuration and so on..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

*China semiconductor fab capacity to reach 20% worldwide share in 2020, says SEMI*

Jessie Shen, DIGITIMES, Taipei

Wednesday 5 September 2018

Front-end fab capacity in China will grow to account for 16% of the world's semiconductor fab capacity in 2018, according to SEMI. The share will increase to 20% by the end of 2020.

With the rapid growth, China will top the rest of the world in fab investment in 2020 with more than US$20 billion in spending, driven by memory and foundry projects funded by both multinational and domestic companies, SEMI indicated.

IC design remained the largest semiconductor sector in China for the second year in a row with US$31.9 billion in revenues in 2017, widening its lead over the long-dominant IC packaging and test sector, SEMI noted. The ascent of China's IC design sector comes as the region's equipment market is expected to claim the top spot in 2020 for the first time on the strength of the continuing development of its domestic manufacturing capability. China's maturing domestic fab sector is also benefiting domestic equipment and materials suppliers. Both groups continue to see gains in their product offerings and capabilities, particularly in silicon wafer production, SEMI continued.

The more than CNY140 billion (US$21.5 billion) accumulated by China's National IC Fund, a critical component of the 2014 National Guideline to address China's semiconductor trade deficit, has spurred rapid gains throughout the region's IC supply chain, SEMI said. Semiconductors are China's largest import by revenue. Phase 2 of funding aims to raise another CNY150-200 billion, according to SEMI.

Encouraged by the National Guideline and favorable policies, skilled overseas talent is returning to China, triggering an explosion of domestic IC design start-ups that are benefiting from access to investment and favorable policies, SEMI observed.

In addition, SEMI noted there are 25 new fab construction projects underway or planned in China. Foundry, DRAM and 3D NAND are the leading segments for fab investment and new capacity in China.

China's IC packaging and test industry is also moving up the value chain by enhancing its technology offerings through mergers and acquisitions and building advanced capabilities to entice international IDMs, SEMI said. Meanwhile, China's IC materials market is expected to grow at a 10% CAGR from 2015 to 2019, driven primarily by the region's new fab capacity ramp in the coming years, SEMI indicated.

https://www.digitimes.com/news/a20180905PR200.html

Time to buy 100% indigenous Gloway SSD products(and kiss goodbye to Micron, Samsung etc.) 












https://item.jd.com/29567983804.html

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

*IC sector spends more on R&D*

2018-09-14 14:30:58 China Daily Editor : Gu Liping





An employee of South Korea-based Hynix works at an integrated circuit assembly line. [Photo provided to China Daily]

*Industry still in need of efforts to boost innovation, attract talents, say experts*

While the Chinese integrated circuit industry has formed a relatively complete technology system over the past decade, more efforts should be made to improve the ability of Chinese companies to innovate and attract talent, industry experts said at a conference on Thursday.

Ye Tianchun, director of the Institute of Microelectronics at the Chinese Academy of Sciences, said at the 21st China IC Manufacturing Annual Conference in Wuxi in East China's Jiangsu province that the Chinese IC industry has seen its ecosystem completed and competitiveness enhanced over the past 10 years.

Up till now, a total of 103 key materials and 20 key pieces of equipment for chip production and 17 for advanced encapsulation have past verification by large assembly lines and sold in both domestic and overseas markets, he said.

Meanwhile, industry practitioners have largely improved their manufacturing and research capabilities over the past few years. By the end of this year, Chinese IC industry specialists will complete the research and development of the 28-14 nanometer IC production technique and a major breakthrough will be seen in the R&D of the 7.5 nm IC.

"The Chinese IC manufacturers started by introducing technologies from other parts of the world. With a fundamental understanding of IC production, they started to innovate. Over time, we have seen Chinese companies spend more on R&D to create their own products and technology. More importantly, they are also seeking overseas cooperation," Ye said.

Chen Nanxiang, executive vice-chairman of China Resources Microelectronics Ltd, said that the company will focus on the R&D of key products and IC modules. Meanwhile, they will seek cooperation with other companies, consider mergers and acquisitions and start equity investment when appropriate.

But as Chen explained, the shortage of talent is a problem that Chinese IC industry should grapple with in the first place.

"The average sales revenue per capita should be increased so that companies can come up with attractive packages to retain the right talents. The success of the many mushrooming Chinese IC companies lately shows they are largely dependent on talents," he said.

Zhou Zixue, chairman of China Semiconductor Industry Association, also agreed that the shortage of talent is the most urgent challenge needing to be addressed. Statistics provided by the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology showed that a total of 720,000 candidates will be in need by the Chinese IC industry by 2020, but the shortage will reach 320,000.

"The problem is that finance is still the most preferred job opportunity among qualified candidates, followed by the internet and manufacturing. The IC industry only comes fourth or fifth on their priority list," he said.

"Some Chinese companies have already come up with the latest technologies. But what we need is the development of the entire industry, which requires both financing and talent," he added.

According to the China Semiconductor Industry Association, the total market value of the Chinese IC industry rose 20.2 percent year-on-year to 543 billion yuan ($79 billion). The number will exceed 648 billion yuan by the end of this year, with an annual growth rate of 19.5 percent.

http://www.ecns.cn/news/sci-tech/2018-09-14/detail-ifyxxzwt9219983.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

cirr said:


> "*The problem is that finance is still the most preferred job opportunity among qualified candidates*, followed by the internet and manufacturing. The IC industry only comes fourth or fifth on their priority list," he said.


This is a very dangerous virus that needs to be destroyed immediately. Just as much as the government needs to support the growth of the semiconductor industry, it needs to inhibit the expansion of the financial "industry" that parasitizes the productive economy. A certain level of financial market activity is necessary, but beyond a very modest limit all you get are speculative bubbles and manias that always end in grief. The last thing China needs is its own Wall Street.

I think a heavy payroll tax should be put on financial firms to shift the preferences of both employers to hire and employees to work in such firms.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

*ALIBABA LAYS OUT R&D ROADMAP FOR FRONTIER TECHNOLOGIES*
CHRISTINE CHOU | SEPTEMBER 19, 2018




Alibaba Chief Technology Officer Jeff Zhang on Wednesday laid out an ambitious roadmap for research and development in several areas of emerging computing technology.

Speaking at the group’s Cloud Computing Conference 2018 in Hangzhou, he said that over the next three to five years, Alibaba DAMO Academy will focus its efforts on developing quantum processors. In the meantime, it will keep driving quantum development ahead, including building cloud-accessed, quantum-classical heterogenous systems for delivering quantum computing power as a utility and searching for super-fast quantum-classical hybrid algorithms to solve fundamental problems in machine learning, optimization and physics simulations.

“We have to leverage Alibaba’s advantage, not only to develop chips, but also the system and environments to test and apply it, using Alibaba’s platforms, artificial intelligence and computing power, to develop [quantum technologies] to their full potential,” said Zhang.

At the same time, DAMO will nurture and expand its partnership network to explore quantum-enhanced solutions for industries ranging from e-commerce, logistics, finance, materials and pharmaceuticals. Based on technologies developed, commercial products will gradually be introduced, bringing value to Alibaba customers.

DAMO, which was established last year, now has over 300 researchers in eight cities around the world. Its focus has been on machine intelligence, robotics, fintech, data computing and quantum computing, developing a simulator that mimics quantum circuits.

The academy expects to introduce its first artificial intelligence inference chip, called “AliNPU” mid-next year. The chip could potentially be used for autonomous vehicles, smart cities and smart logistics.

“We want to strengthen our data-processing capabilities. By the end of the year, we’ll be able to see Alibaba’s first neural network chip,” said Zhang, referring to AliNPU. “In our current tests, it is able to increase our image processing capabilities by fourfold.”

And DAMO, with an eye toward providing computational power for the group’s data centers and advancing its Internet of Things businesses, ranging from smart homes to smart logistics, is conducting more R&D in AI training chips and specialized AI chips.

Also during the conference’s busy first day, Alibaba said it was establishing a chip company, a subsidiary under the Alibaba Group that will focus on customized AI chips and embedded processors to further support Alibaba’s growing cloud and Internet of Things businesses, as well as to provide intelligent solutions for different industries.

And Alibaba announced a global, university-level math competition, aiming to discover and nurture the next generation of math geniuses and raise awareness of a field that underpins numerous fundamental sciences.

Mathematicians, including Yurii Nesterov of Catholic University of Louvain, Belgium, Frank Kelly at the University of Cambridge, Gang Tian of Peking University, Jianshu Li at The Hong Kong University of Science and Technology and Yitang Zhang at the University of California, Santa Barbara will mentor select students from the competition. In addition, the Academy offered nine excellent young science researchers a “2018 DAMO Academy Young Fellow” award during the conference.


Alibaba Lays Out R&D Roadmap for Frontier Technologies | Alizila.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Alibaba to set up dedicated chip subsidiary*

By He Wei in Hangzhou | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2018-09-19





A pedestrian walks past Alibaba's headquarters in Hangzhou, capital of Zhejiang province. [Photo/VCG]

Alibaba Group Holding Ltd announced on Wednesday it will establish a dedicated chip subsidiary that aims to create customized artificial intelligence chips and embedded processors to further support the tech giant's sprawling cloud and internet of things businesses.

*The company plans to launch its first indigenous AI interference chip - 'AliNPU' - in the second half of 2019*, Chief Technology Officer Zhang Jianfeng said at Alibaba's annual cloud computing conference in Hangzhou.

Zhang said *the firm has embarked on developing its own quantum processors, and is looking to roll out a genuine quantum chip in two to three years.*

*"We are confident that our advantages in algorithm, data intelligence, computing power and domain knowledge on the back of Alibaba's diverse ecosystem will put us in a unique position to lead real technology breakthroughs in disruptive areas, such as quantum and chip technology,"* he said at the conference.

The newly-formed entity is the merger of the chip team from DAMO Academy, Alibaba's in-house technology and science research arm, and microchip maker C-SKY Microsystems Co Ltd, which it acquired in April.

The new company, which is likely to boast 200 to 300 researchers, aims to operate independently in the long run and becomes self-sufficient following initial financial input from Alibaba.

*阿里成立平头哥半导体公司，称两三年内要打造真正量子芯片*

2018-09-19 15:08:57字号：A- A A+来源：观察者网

9月19日云栖大会上，阿里巴巴CTO、达摩院院长张建锋宣布，阿里巴巴将成立“平头哥半导体有限公司”，从事芯片的自研开发与战略布局。达摩院将以新成立的“平头哥半导体有限公司”为核心，构建以AliNPU智能芯片和嵌入式芯片为核心的芯片战略。






阿里巴巴CTO、达摩院院长张建锋

张建锋称，明年年中将产出各类指标均是全球最领先的阿里巴巴第一款神经网络芯片，并在两三年内打造一款真正的量子芯片出来。张建锋表示，达摩院研发的CK902系列嵌入式芯片，将是中国第一款带安全功能的、完全自主研发的芯片。

他解释到，阿里巴巴相信小的力量，而“平头哥”也是非洲草原上的蜜獾的别称，阿里希望能学习它的精神，坚信梦想，坚持创业的精神。

“其实达摩院非常简单，就回答两个问题：这么多数据到底从哪里来的，我们是怎么处理的。”张建锋说，达摩院研究的是怎样把黑盒子打开，真正解决所有人工智能面临的根本性问题。

张建锋表示，AI（人工智能）最核心的问题有三个：算法、数据和计算力。达摩院今天会更关注于底层算法算力和大数据处理，构建一个数字化的生态。（文/庄怡）

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*Alibaba announces establishment of chip company*

China Plus Published: 2018-09-19 19:48:31


China's e-commerce giant Alibaba has established a semiconductor company to produce quantum chip.

Alibaba's CTO Zhang Jianfeng, who also heads the Damo Academy, made the announcement at the on-going 2018 Computing Conference on Wednesday.






CTO Zhang Jianfeng announces at the on-going 2018 Computing Conference that Alibaba has established a semiconductor company to produce quantum chip. [Photo: ynet.com]

*The company consists of C-Sky Microsystems which was taken over by Alibaba earlier this year and the chip team of Damo Academy.* It will focus on embedded the neural network processing unit and embedded chip.

*The company is expected to produce world leading neural NPC by mid-2019 and totally self-developed quantum chip in two to three years*, said Zhang.

This year's Computing Conference gathers thousands of scholars, experts CEOs and CTOs in the cutting-edge industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Alibaba sets up semiconductor company to develop proprietary AI chipset*
By Chen Qingqing Source:Global Times Published: 2018/9/19 19:02:46



Visitors browse homegrown chips at an industry show in Fuzhou, East China's Fujian Province in April. Photo: VCG

Chinese e-commerce company Alibaba Group Holding unveiled on Wednesday its ambitious plans to develop a proprietary artificial intelligence (AI) chipset, and it said it will establish a semiconductor company to meet this goal. 

The chip company is to be called Pingtouge, a name chosen by Jack Ma Yun, founder of Alibaba. The name is also the nickname of honey badger, a fearless animal that dares to challenge other, larger creatures.

The Hangzhou-based company will produce its first neural network chip in the second half of next year with an internally developed technology platform and a synergized ecosystem, Zhang Jianfeng, head of Alibaba's DAMO Academy, said in a statement sent to the Global Times. The move will boost China's domestic semiconductor industry, he said. 

The US ban on Chinese telecom giant ZTE became a wake-up call for China's semiconductor industry, which depends heavily on imported chipsets, analysts said.

The company did not mention where the chipset will be produced and how much the investment is.

Alibaba has been increasing its footprint in the chip industry. DAMO Academy, which was established in 2017, focuses on areas such as machine intelligence and data computing.

In April, the company acquired Chinese chipmaker Hangzhou C-SKY Microsystems - a designer of a domestically developed embedded chipset - to enhance its own chip production capacity.

For leading internet companies, getting access to data is no longer a question - the major bottleneck is how efficiently they can process the data, Han Xiaomin, general manager of CCID Consulting's integrated circuit business, told the Global Times. 

"This explains why so many companies have established their own data-processing centers and started working on proprietary chipsets," he said. 

Alibaba is late to the game when compared with other global internet giants such as Google and Amazon, the analyst noted. "However, considering its huge investment in this sector, the Chinese technology company is expected to catch up with its rivals in the short term," he said. 

"Alibaba is developing a chipset not for competition but to bring benefits for all," Ma was quoted as saying in the statement. 

Pingtouge will focus on customized AI chips and embedded processors to support Alibaba's growing cloud and Internet of Things businesses. Those chipsets could be used in various industries such as vehicles, home appliances and manufacturing. 

Despite Alibaba's efforts, "China has a long way to go to achieve self-sufficiency in this sector," Han said.

"It's not about one particular industry. It's a systemic issue because the country lags in areas ranging from fundamental disciplines to core technologies to applications," he added. 

However, Alibaba, as a major Chinese internet company, has plenty of money to invest in core technologies and scope to apply them in different scenarios, which will help China's overall semiconductor industry, Han noted.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*ASML optimistic about litho equipment demand in China*

Wu Yexing, Taipei; Willis Ke, DIGITIMES

Tuesday 18 September 2018

Lithography tool vendor ASML is optimistic about increases in demand from China's chipmaking industry, and believes it will land orders for extreme ultraviolet (EUV) litho equipment from China customers looking to make advanced 7nm chips, according to Shen Po, president of ASML China.

The optimism comes despite the fact that United Microelectronics (UMC) has devoted more to mature processes, and Globalfoundries has put on hold its 7nm development.

Shen dismissed speculations that ASML has been prohibited from shipping litho equipment to China in accordance with the Wassenaar Arrangement on Export Controls for Conventional Arms and Dual-Use Good and Technologies. Shen said the firm has been selling litho equipment in the China market. He revealed that ASML's most advanced immersion litho machine NEXT:2000i will be available in China soon.

*Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corp (SMIC) has ordered one set of EUV litho machine in 2018, slated for delivery in early 2019 to support its 7nm process development*, according to industry sources.

Yangtze Memory Technology and Hua Hong Semiconductor have also ordered ASML 193nm immersion DUV (deep ultraviolet) litho machines to support storage chip fabrication and wafer foundry, respectively, the sources said.

China is emerging as a major export outlet for ASML litho machines, contributing 20% of revenues to the company, with the ratio higher than that contributed by the Taiwan market and similar to that of the US market, according to the company's financial reports for the first and second quarters of 2018.

Shen noted that ASML is moving at full throttles to turn out 20 EUV machines in 2018, which will be increased to 30 units in 2019 and 40 in 2020 to meet increasing demand for such machines in China and other markets.

Having developed a solid presence in the China market following 18 years of efforts, ASML will continue to introduce lithography technology into China and build a sound customer service network in the country. It has set up a training center in Shanghai, China in cooperation with an IC research and development center there to help foster litho talent, according to Shen.

https://digitimes.com/news/a20180918PD210.html

@Bussard Ramjet 14nm volume production in H1 2019, 7nm in 2021 and 3nm in 2023. India?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> *ASML optimistic about litho equipment demand in China*
> 
> Wu Yexing, Taipei; Willis Ke, DIGITIMES
> 
> Tuesday 18 September 2018
> 
> Lithography tool vendor ASML is optimistic about increases in demand from China's chipmaking industry, and believes it will land orders for extreme ultraviolet (EUV) litho equipment from China customers looking to make advanced 7nm chips, according to Shen Po, president of ASML China.
> 
> The optimism comes despite the fact that United Microelectronics (UMC) has devoted more to mature processes, and Globalfoundries has put on hold its 7nm development.
> 
> Shen dismissed speculations that ASML has been prohibited from shipping litho equipment to China in accordance with the Wassenaar Arrangement on Export Controls for Conventional Arms and Dual-Use Good and Technologies. Shen said the firm has been selling litho equipment in the China market. He revealed that ASML's most advanced immersion litho machine NEXT:2000i will be available in China soon.
> 
> *Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corp (SMIC) has ordered one set of EUV litho machine in 2018, slated for delivery in early 2019 to support its 7nm process development*, according to industry sources.
> 
> Yangtze Memory Technology and Hua Hong Semiconductor have also ordered ASML 193nm immersion DUV (deep ultraviolet) litho machines to support storage chip fabrication and wafer foundry, respectively, the sources said.
> 
> China is emerging as a major export outlet for ASML litho machines, contributing 20% of revenues to the company, with the ratio higher than that contributed by the Taiwan market and similar to that of the US market, according to the company's financial reports for the first and second quarters of 2018.
> 
> Shen noted that ASML is moving at full throttles to turn out 20 EUV machines in 2018, which will be increased to 30 units in 2019 and 40 in 2020 to meet increasing demand for such machines in China and other markets.
> 
> Having developed a solid presence in the China market following 18 years of efforts, ASML will continue to introduce lithography technology into China and build a sound customer service network in the country. It has set up a training center in Shanghai, China in cooperation with an IC research and development center there to help foster litho talent, according to Shen.
> 
> https://digitimes.com/news/a20180918PD210.html
> 
> @Bussard Ramjet 14nm volume production in H1 2019, 7nm in 2021 and 3nm in 2023. India?


They will brag, they can make 1nm out of thin air from their big mouth in 2020...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qwerrty

*Bitmain CEO Announces New 7nm Bitcoin Mining Chip - CoinDesk*
NEWS Daniel Palmer Sep 21, 2018 at 15:00 UTC | Updated Sep 21, 2018 at 15:28 UTC
https://www.coindesk.com/bitmain-ceo-announces-new-7nm-bitcoin-mining-chip/





----------------------------------------------------

kendryte ai chip accelerator using 64-bit risc-v isa

*嘉楠科技勘智Kendryte芯片发布：人工智能新引擎*
http://finance.jrj.com.cn/tech/2018/09/07154125062777.shtml






----------------------------------------------------

*NextVPU unveiled AI vision processing IC N171 *





Major features of N171:


 Supports Operating Systems run on embedded CPU cores
Highly integrated SoC with many cutting-edge IPs
Computer Vision Specific ISP
Supports up to 120 frame-per-second high resolution depth map generation, highest 3D point cloud generation capability in the world which can be compared with the sum of hundreds of 64-line Velodyne LiDARs, crucial for VSLAM, 3D reconstruction, high precision map generation, etc
Multi-Tera-operations-per-watt CNN inference capability, providing strong NN computing power to the edge
Processing up to 8-camera input streams simultaneously, providing extensive sensing capability to robots, UAV, UGVs
Rich I/O interfaces
Low power consumption







-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*westwell* ai chip for self-driving trucks and..

*特立独行的西井科技：发布全球首款电动无人驾驶重卡 Q-Truck 背后的逻辑 *
https://www.leiphone.com/news/201809/Ese6Nl0q2zVxKrx0.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Götterdämmerung

ZeEa5KPul said:


> This is a very dangerous virus that needs to be destroyed immediately. Just as much as the government needs to support the growth of the semiconductor industry, it needs to inhibit the expansion of the financial "industry" that parasitizes the productive economy. A certain level of financial market activity is necessary, but beyond a very modest limit all you get are speculative bubbles and manias that always end in grief. The last thing China needs is its own Wall Street.
> 
> I think a heavy payroll tax should be put on financial firms to shift the preferences of both employers to hire and employees to work in such firms.



Financial and banking experts are important. BUT China should employ them to destroy Wall Street and the City of London, not to make them stronger! For this you need cunning experts in this sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Foxconn Partners Jinan Authorities to Set Up USD546 Million Chip Fund*
CHEN JUAN 
DATE: MON, 10/08/2018 - 12:24 





Foxconn Partners Jinan Authorities to Set Up USD546 Million Chip Fund​
(Yicai Global) Oct. 8 -- Foxconn Technology Group, the world’s biggest contract electronics maker, has agreed to set up a CNY3.75 billion (USD546 million) investment fund with the municipal government of Jinan in order to bolster its development in the semiconductor sector.

Most of the money will go toward Foxconn’s main chip project after the Taiwanese firm brings in one major semiconductor maker and five integrated circuit designers to Jinan, local news outlet Qilu Evening News reported on Sept. 28. It did not disclose how much each party will contribute to the fund. 

Foxconn has been gradually extending into the chip sector. In August it penned a deal with the municipal government in Zhuhai, Guangdong province, to cooperate in semiconductor design services, and its affiliate Sharp has already begun making analog integrated circuits at its plant in Fukuyama, Japan.

The Jinan government hopes the deal will attract other semiconductor makers to the city and invest there, forming an industrial agglomeration and facilitating local development of the sector, the report added.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> *Foxconn Partners Jinan Authorities to Set Up USD546 Million Chip Fund*
> CHEN JUAN
> DATE: MON, 10/08/2018 - 12:24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxconn Partners Jinan Authorities to Set Up USD546 Million Chip Fund​
> (Yicai Global) Oct. 8 -- Foxconn Technology Group, the world’s biggest contract electronics maker, has agreed to set up a CNY3.75 billion (USD546 million) investment fund with the municipal government of Jinan in order to bolster its development in the semiconductor sector.
> 
> Most of the money will go toward Foxconn’s main chip project after the Taiwanese firm brings in one major semiconductor maker and five integrated circuit designers to Jinan, local news outlet Qilu Evening News reported on Sept. 28. It did not disclose how much each party will contribute to the fund.
> 
> Foxconn has been gradually extending into the chip sector. In August it penned a deal with the municipal government in Zhuhai, Guangdong province, to cooperate in semiconductor design services, and its affiliate Sharp has already begun making analog integrated circuits at its plant in Fukuyama, Japan.
> 
> The Jinan government hopes the deal will attract other semiconductor makers to the city and invest there, forming an industrial agglomeration and facilitating local development of the sector, the report added.



@Viet , as the cheap production leaves Mainland, quality ones come in. This is the natural cycle (or ideal one) for a developing country.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## qwerrty

based on the number specs, this ascend 910 is 2x more powerful than baidu's kunlun chip and probably the ali-npu too 

---
medium.com
*Huawei Leaps into AI; Announces Powerful Chips and ML Framework*
Synced
6-8 minutes
Known for its advanced telecommunication technology and cost-effective smartphones, Chinese tech giant Huawei is now aggressively expanding its artificial intelligence footprint. The company made a series of AI-related announcements today at the Huawei Connect 2018 Conference in Shanghai, introducing two AI chips and a machine learning framework. Huawei’s AI push is expected to intensify its battle with domestic rivals Alibaba, Tencent and Baidu in the AI market.

Blockbuster news had been expected after The Information revealed Huawei’s Project Da Vinci mandate “to bring AI to everything from telecom base stations to cloud data centers to smartphones to surveillance cameras.” A person familiar with the matter told Synced that the Da Vinci Project led by Huawei Deputy Chairman and President of Huawei chip affiliate HiSilicon Eric Zhijun Xu is a high priority project getting a huge amount of attention.

In today’s keynote address Xu stressed the importance of an AI development strategy: “Like electricity and railways during the industrial revolution, artificial intelligence is the new general purpose technology of the 21st century. Huawei’s AI strategy is to invest in basic research and talent development, build a full-stack, all-scenario AI portfolio, and foster an open global ecosystem.”

*AI chips: Ascend 910 & Ascend 310*
The Internet giants’ race to create custom AI chips has so far produced Google’s powerful TPUs and Microsoft’s FPGAs. Earlier this year, Alibaba and Baidu announced their respective development plans for AI chips Ali-NPU and Kunlun.

Huawei jumped on the bandwagon today with the unveiling of Ascend 910 and Ascend 310, two 7nm-based AI chip IPs that run on the cloud for training and inferencing. Both chips are built on Huawei’s homegrown Da Vinci architecture, which features scalable memory, compute, and on-chip interconnection.

Billed as the single chip with the greatest computing density, *Ascend 910 delivers performance of up to 256 teraFLOPS under FP16 and 512 teraOPS under IN8 with a maximum power consumption of 350W.* In comparison, Nvidia’s most powerful GPU Tesla V100 delivers up to 125 teraFLOPS with a max power consumption of 300W, while Google’s TPU 2.0 with four ASICs can reach 180 teraFLOPS.






Huawei also announced a large-scale distributed training system, Ascend Cluster, which combines 1024 Ascend 910 chips to reach 256 petaFLOPS for deep learning. Both the chips and the cluster will be available in Q2 2019. Chinese media is reporting that Huawei is touting its new cloud computing chips to Microsoft Azure China, although Huawei has officially denied this.

*Ascend 310 is an efficient 12nm SoC (System on a Chip) designed for low-power computing*, with a power consumption of 8W and a performance of 8 teraFLOPS under FP16 and 16 teraFLOPS under IN8.

Huawei Executive Ping Guo said the company is pumping more than US$1 billion annually into R&D for data centers.

*ML framework MindSpore*
Huawei also rolled out a set of open-source AI development tools on its cloud service platform which will help developers and engineers simplify AI workflow from training machine learning models to deployment on local devices. The tools will be available on Huawei’s AI service platform Cloud Enterprise Intelligence and its AI engine for smart devices HiAI.

*Huawei’s new ML framework MindSpore provides device-edge-cloud training and inferencing based on a unified distributed architecture for machine learning, deep learning, and reinforcement learning, etc.* It supports models trained on other frameworks such as TensorFlow and PyTorch, and provides flexible APIs decoupled from the core system.

*Also announced today at Huawei Connect was Compute Architecture for Neural Networks (CANN),* *an* *operator* *library for chipsets.* A standout component of CANN is its highly automated operators development toolkit Tensor Engine, which enables a DSL interface, auto optimization, auto generation, and auto tuning. CANN also includes TVM, an automated end-to-end optimizing compiler for deep learning. Huawei boasts that CANN can triple development efficiency.






*ModelArts meanwhile is Huawei’s new machine learning platform-as-a-service*, providing full-pipeline services, hierarchical APIs, and pre-integrated solutions.

*A battle for the Chinese AI market*
Huawei clearly wants to get a piece of China’s burgeoning AI market. *A recent Tsinghua University report projects the Chinese AI market, which was worth US$3.55 billion in 2017 (up 67 percent from 2016), will grow by another 75 percent in 2018.* Chinese society is quickly adapting to and embracing AI technologies, from facial recognition authentication for bank accounts, to smart speakers, home appliances and autonomous vehicles.

Chinese tech giants are ratcheting up their games, hoping to pull ahead of the competition in AI model and application development and deployment. Alibaba recently released new AI chips and updated its cloud-based enterprise and government AI-powered solutions. Tencent announced a new robotic research center and opened a new AI platform, AI.QQ.COM, aiming to build an ecosystem that unites the company’s diverse AI technical capabilities.

Huawei’s announcements emerge from the company’s strong focus on AI democratization, akin to efforts by US tech giants like Google and Microsoft. The company’s home-developed AI chips and open-source framework will help developers industry-wide create richer and more powerful AI applications. As China’s second-largest cloud vendor, Huawei is committed to attracting developers to its cloud platform by creating easy-to-use tools. The HiAI platform so far has a developer community of some 400,000.

Huawei’s comprehensive AI strategy marks a turning point for the company and the beginning of its AI transformation. With all leading global tech companies now betting heavily on AI, why not Huawei?

*Journalist:* Tony Peng | *Editor:* Michael Sarazen

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

*NEWS AND VIEWS | *10 OCTOBER 2018
*LED technology breaks performance barrier | Nature.com*
Light-emitting diodes made from perovskite semiconductors have reached a milestone in the efficiency with which they emit light — potentially ushering in a new platform for lighting and display technology.

*Paul Meredith & **Ardalan Armin
*
Light-emitting diodes (LEDs) have revolutionized lighting and displays, not least because they use energy more efficiently than any previous light-emitting technology. Micro-LEDs made from inorganic, ‘compound’ semiconductors are emerging that deliver unprecedented resolution for displays, whereas organic semiconductor LEDs (OLEDs) provide unparalleled colour quality and near-180° viewing angles, and could potentially be used to develop flexible, lightweight displays. In this issue of _Nature_, two papers1,2 report what could be the birth of a new family of LEDs based on semiconductors called perovskites. Remarkably, the efficiencies with which the perovskite LEDs (PLEDs) produce light from electrons already rival those of the best-performing OLEDs3, and have been achieved in less than four years since the report4 of the first PLED — suggesting that there is plenty of room for even further improvement in their performance.

Perovskites have shot to scientific stardom in the past few years, mostly because they show great promise for solar cells5, but their potential for use in other applications, such as light sensors6 and LEDs4, is rapidly emerging. Crucially, perovskites can be processed from solution (for example, using low-cost, low-tech printing methods), and work well in the designs for optoelectronic devices that are easiest to make. This might allow perovskite-based devices that have large areas (several square centimetres) to be made extremely cheaply, and with low embodied energy (the total energy involved in the entire life cycle of a device).

Cao _et al_.1 and Lin _et al_.2 have independently developed PLEDs that break an important technological barrier: the external quantum efficiency (EQE) of the devices, which quantifies the number of photons produced per electron consumed, is greater than 20%. There are several similarities between the devices reported by the two groups. Perhaps most notably, the active (emissive) perovskite layer is about 200 nanometres thick in both cases, and is sandwiched between two relatively simple electrodes. This design is called a planar structure, and is the most basic manifestation of diodes made from thin films of materials (Fig. 1). The electrodes are appropriately modified to ensure that electrons and holes (quasiparticles formed by the absence of electrons in atomic lattices) are efficiently pumped into the perovskite. As in all LEDs, when electrons meet holes, they can release energy in the form of photons through a process known as radiative recombination.



Figure 1 | Improved light-emitting diodes (LEDs) based on perovskite semiconductors. a, LEDs have previously been made from perovskites by sandwiching a thin layer of the semiconductor between a gold electrode and a transparent electrode. However, only about 20% of the light generated in the perovskite escapes from the device. b, Cao _et al_.1 report perovskite LEDs (PLEDs) in which the semiconductor layer consists of separated submicrometre-sized crystals, partitioned from the gold electrode by a thin layer of an organic material. This design increases the amount of light that escapes. c, Lin _et al_.2 report PLEDs based on a different perovskite, in which the semiconductor crystals are partly enclosed by an organic compound and the gold electrode is replaced by an aluminium one. This device optimizes the efficiency with which charges (not shown) that are pumped into the perovskite are converted into photons.​
Another similarity between the devices is that the perovskite layers were prepared using solutions, from which the semiconductors crystallized to form the emissive components of the LEDs. Cao _et al_. used a perovskite known as formamidinium lead iodide (FAPI), mixed with an amino-acid additive (aminovaleric acid) to control the size and orientation of the resultant perovskite crystals. FAPI has been quite widely explored as a semiconductor for solar cells, but Lin _et al_. report a new composite material in which crystals of the perovskite CsPbBr3 (Cs, caesium; Pb, lead; Br, bromine) are partly enclosed by a shell of an organic compound (methyl ammonium bromide; MABr).

Achieving high EQEs in any LED requires the elimination of non-radiative losses — electron–hole-recombination pathways that do not produce photons. Both Cao and colleagues’ and Lin and colleagues’ PLEDs deliver on this equally well. But the two groups also used other, subtly different methods to improve the EQE.

Cao _et al_. targeted the outcoupling problem, which is well known to those working with thin-film LEDs (such as PLEDs and OLEDs). The outcoupling problem is that the optical physics of planar diodes causes 70–80% of the light generated by the semiconductor to be trapped in the device. Various strategies have attempted to address this issue in OLEDs, such as using diffraction gratings7 and buckling the device8.

But Cao and colleagues took a simpler approach: they optimized their perovskite-processing conditions so that the emissive layer spontaneously forms as distinct submicrometre-scale crystal platelets (Fig. 1). The authors’ computational modelling shows that this submicrometre structuring increases the fraction of light that makes it out of the emissive layer to 30%, compared with 22% for an equivalent ‘flat-layer’ perovskite device (a device in which the perovskite layer does not have submicrometre structuring). In combination with the reduction in non-radiative losses, this results in an EQE of 20.7%.

By contrast, Lin _et al_. used a flat emissive layer, but tried to optimize the balance of electrons and holes injected into the perovskite, to make the most efficient use of every charge. This seems to be facilitated by the MABr shells that enclose the perovskite crystals. The resulting PLEDs have an EQE of 20.3%.

But caution is advised before ordering your PLED ultrahigh-definition television. OLEDs, and indeed all optoelectronic devices based on organic semiconductors, suffered for many years from stability issues. The first polymer OLEDs9could emit light for only seconds, and subsequent advances were needed to ensure that smartphone screens and OLED televisions last for tens of thousands of hours. The lifetime of LEDs can be measured by the _T_50 metric, which is the time for the performance of the device to drop by half. The _T_50 values of Cao and colleagues’ and Lin and colleagues’ PLEDs are currently modest: 20 hours and 100 hours, respectively.

Furthermore, displays require a minimum of three colours (and preferably more) to create high-quality colour images. Developing a range of colours for OLEDs was a big challenge. Cao and co-workers’ PLED emits in the near-infrared region of the electromagnetic spectrum, and Lin and co-workers’ PLED emits green light — which is definitely a good start. Multiple colours of PLEDs could be generated by altering the composition of the devices, but the same developmental journey as was needed for OLEDs lies ahead.

The two papers also highlight problems that occur every time new optoelectronic materials emerge as a technological platform: inconsistent characterization and a lack of standards. Because Cao and colleagues’ PLED emits light from outside the visible spectrum, they report the metrics of their devices radiometrically — they use a measure that simply takes into account the total emitted power. By contrast, Lin and colleagues describe the emission of their green PLED using photometric measures, which are weighted by the response of the human eye. The two groups also report the peak EQEs at different brightnesses, and therefore at different driving currents. This makes direct comparison somewhat problematic.

Caveats aside, the two papers are a milestone in PLED development. For now, LEDs based on compound semiconductors remain the dominant technology: they outclass the competition in many respects, including cost, efficiency, colour and brightness. They will be hard to beat. But that should not stop the pioneers of perovskite (or, indeed, organic) LEDs from trying.

Nature 562, 197-198 (2018)

doi: 10.1038/d41586-018-06923-y



*LED technology breaks performance barrier | Nature.com*

Yu Cao, Nana Wang, He Tian, Jingshu Guo, Yingqiang Wei, Hong Chen, Yanfeng Miao, Wei Zou, Kang Pan, Yarong He, Hui Cao, You Ke, Mengmeng Xu, Ying Wang, Ming Yang, Kai Du, Zewu Fu, Decheng Kong, Daoxin Dai, Yizheng Jin, Gongqiang Li, Hai Li, Qiming Peng, Jianpu Wang & Wei Huang. *Perovskite light-emitting diodes based on spontaneously formed submicrometre-scale structures*. _Nature _(2018). DOI: 10.1038/s41586-018-0576-2
Kebin Lin, Jun Xing, Li Na Quan, F. Pelayo García de Arquer, Xiwen Gong, Jianxun Lu, Liqiang Xie, Weijie Zhao, Di Zhang, Chuanzhong Yan, Wenqiang Li, Xinyi Liu, Yan Lu, Jeffrey Kirman, Edward H. Sargent, Qihua Xiong & Zhanhua Wei. *Perovskite light-emitting diodes with external quantum efficiency exceeding 20 per cent*. _Nature _(2018). DOI: 10.1038/s41586-018-0575-3

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*China's Guangdong, Hong Kong, Macau Join Hands to Make Chips*
FENG YUQING 
DATE: FRI, 10/12/2018 - 20:41 / SOURCE:YICAI




China's Guangdong, Hong Kong, Macau Join Hands to Make Chips​
(Yicai Global) Oct. 12 -- China's Greater Bay Area that includes regions of Guangdong, Hong Kong and Macau has set up a semiconductor alliance to promote the development of the country's chip industry. 

The Semiconductor Industrial Alliance was kicked off in the southern city of Guangzhou yesterday. Parties from these regions will jointly build service platforms including chip testing, electronic design automation, intellectual property, talent training and incubation to improve their competitiveness in the sector.

Guangdong has always made up one-third of the country's electronics industry, said Zou Sheng, former deputy secretary of the party committee at the Economic & Trade Commission of Guangdong. Yet, the southern province imported USD80 billion worth of chips last year, he said, adding that building the whole industrial ecosystem around semiconductors requires more work. 

The biggest challenge is talent and investment, said Yu Chengbin, the founding chairman of the Macau Association of Microelectronics. Shortages in professionals in the field will trigger a heated competition in hiring and keeping the best talent. The development of the chip industry requires commitment, as well as long-term investment, he added.

The alliance's participants have different strengths, such as Guangzhou in application and manufacturing, Shenzhen and Zhuhai in product design, and Macao in research. Hong Kong is competitive in the field of securing intellectual property rights. 

Guangzhou's South China University of Technology has expertise in digital circuit design while Macao leads in analog chips, so collaboration combines different strengths and demands, Yu said.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*Shanghai's Biggest Chip Project Starts Production*
TANG SHIHUA 
DATE: FRI, 10/19/2018 - 13:59 / SOURCE:YICAI





Shanghai's Biggest Chip Project Starts Production​
(Yicai Global）Oct. 19 -- Huali Microelectronics, Shanghai's largest investment project for making integrated circuits, has finished its almost two-year construction period and started operations yesterday.

Total investment of the project which focuses on the production of logical nodes has reached CNY38.7 billion (USD5.5 billion), state-backed Shanghai Observer reported. The construction of the 12-inch advanced wafer silicon assembly line started in December 2016.

The value of integrated circuit industry will top CNY200 billion by 2020, according to Shanghai's municipal plan. The sector was valued at CNY120 billion last year, making up about 20 percent of the country's total.

Huali's assembly line covers nodes in a scale from 28 to 14 nanometers with a monthly capacity of 40,000 wafers. The parent's manufacturing capability will cover these central chip process technologies ranging from 14 nm to 0.5 nm.

The levels of production and engineering will be among the world's top five, the report added.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> China's Greater Bay Area that includes regions of Guangdong, Hong Kong and Macau has set up a semiconductor alliance to promote the development of the country's chip industry.



Amazing 

Only one last part of Greater China is missing now

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China Policy Needs a Reset | EE Times*
Analyst calls for more U.S. investment and engagement
By Rick Merritt, 10.19.18 

Handel Jones just got back from China, and he doesn’t like how the techno-politics are playing out.

China’s middle class is getting riled up by American tariffs and moves against ZTE. They are increasingly passionate about a government move to invest in its technological independence from the U.S.

The veteran semiconductor analyst said that President Trump needs to take a page from President Reagan’s playbook and significantly increase federal investment in U.S. technology. “The DARPA [ERI] program is good, but we need something that’s 10 or even 100 times that size,” said Jones.

Reagan invested in big tech programs like the B-1 bomber, Star Wars missile defenses, and the global positioning system. They reinforced a position of technological superiority of the U.S. over the former Soviet Union.

Today, China is outspending the U.S. It is ramping programs worth hundreds of billions of dollars in areas such as AI and semiconductors and other projects under its Made in China 2025 initiative.

The spending in chips alone is breathtaking. China’s largest foundry, SMIC, is expected to get $10 billion to ramp up 14-, 10- and 7-nm nodes in new fabs that could kick out 70,000 wafers/month by late 2021.

Like many China initiatives, it’s not clear if the bold bet on SMIC will succeed. The foundry apparently has not yet been able to produce a FinFET process, although it struck a deal in 2015 to develop a 14-nm node with help from imec and Qualcomm.

Now, SMIC reportedly will rely on Taiwan’s UMC for 14-nm technology and its follow-ons. Market success is another hurdle given that TSMC is already seeing a steep decline in its 10-nm sales, noted Jones.

SMIC is one of China’s largest semiconductor gambits, but it has several others. Huada Semiconductor, a maker of chips for smart cards, could get $7 to $14 billion as part of a plan to bring up 28-nm processes with new local partners and management, said Jones.

Shanghai Jita Semiconductor, a subsidiary of Huada and China Electronics Corp., announced plans to build 200-mm and 300-mm fabs for analog and power semiconductors in Shanghai in a deal worth a total of $5.18 billion, according to a September report from the U.S. SEMI trade group.

Meanwhile, Huali is expanding in Shanghai, Grace is building a new fab in Wuxi, and Yangtze Memory announced in August bold plans to take significant market share in NAND flash.

The China investments come at a bad time for the American semiconductor industry.

Intel, the largest semiconductor firm in the U.S., is struggling to produce 10-nm chips. GlobalFoundries recently decided to halt plans for 7-nm chips, and one of its more promising investments is in FD-SOI technology, which it is ramping up in Germany and China.

President Reagan used big U.S. investments to get an edge over the Soviet Union, which was said to have nearly bankrupted itself trying to keep up. The situation is very different with a well-heeled and still growing China.

Rather than alienate the China government and its people, the U.S. should adopt a more collaborative approach, suggested Jones. He advocated an approach of working with China while also ratcheting up federal technology investment.

_— Rick Merritt, Silicon Valley Bureau Chief, EE Times_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *4.7-bln-USD China AMOLED display facility goes into operation*
> Source: Xinhua| 2018-05-17 23:53:27|Editor: Mu Xuequan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHIJIAZHUANG, May 17 (Xinhua) -- A 6th-generation flexible AMOLED display screen production line, which involved an investment of nearly 30 billion yuan (4.7 billion U.S. dollars), went into operation Thursday in north China's Hebei Province.
> 
> The production line of Visionox Co., in an industrial park in Langfang City, south of Beijing, can meet the demand of nearly 100 million smartphones for high-end screens.
> 
> Visionox, which has more than 3,500 OLED patents, grew out of the OLED project team of Tsinghua University. It was the first Chinese firm to participate in the formulating of the global flexible display screen standard, according to Visionox president Zhang Deqiang.
> 
> The production line is expected to start mass production in the second half of the year with a monthly production of 30,000 glass substrates (1,500mm by 1,850mm).
> 
> Chinese firms previously relied heavily on imports for high-end display products, such as curved and foldable screens.


*Visionox, Hefei Government Agree to Build Sixth-Gen AMOLED Screen Factory*
TANG SHIHUA 
DATE: MON, 10/22/2018 - 15:22 / SOURCE:YICAI





Visionox, Hefei Government Agree to Build Sixth-Gen AMOLED Screen Factory​
(Yicai Global) Oct. 22 -- Screenmaker Vision Technology plans to team up with the Hefei municipal government to construct a factory capable of producing 30,000 substrates a month for sixth-generation active matrix organic light emitting diode displays as it looks to keep pace with its South Korean counterparts.

The pair plan to sign an agreement that will see Visionox and the government’s investment arm set up a joint venture to build and operate the plant, which should achieve mass production within 25 months after construction begins, the Chaoyang-based firm said in a statement on Oct. 19. The new firm will have CNY22 billion (USD3.2 billion) in registered capital, with the Hefei government claiming an 82 percent stake. Total investment in the project is estimated at CNY44 billion.

Visionox’s screens can be used to make flexible screens for mobile devices, a segment expected to see impressive growth in the near future. It already has a 5.5-gen production line in Kunshan, Jiangsu province, and plans to open a sixth-gen factory in Gu’an, Hebei, by the end of this year.

The compound annual growth rate of the flexible terminal market will be higher than 22 percent over the next five years, Li Yaqin, general manager at tech data consultancy Sigamintell, told Yicai Global. There will be historic development opportunities, and Visionox’s new plant will help it meet demand and become more competitive, he added.

Samsung holds a more than 90 percent global share of the flexible AMOLED display market for smartphones, Li said. Chinese online retailer JD.Com is also breaking into the sector, and has two production lines for sixth-gen flexible displays and another on the way, he continued, saying Visionox’s new factory will expand the range of suppliers and help the industrial chain grow and mature.

Visionox was born from the OLED research team at Tsinghua University and has been engaged in the sector for 22 years. It ranked third globally in production of AMOLED panels for smartphones in the first half of this year, behind South Korea’s Samsung and LG Display, after producing 3.7 million units, Sigmaintell data shows.

Under the agreement, Visionox will build a research and development hub in Hefei to serve as a benchmark for peers nationwide, while the local government will offer support via favourable policies in land, energy, talent and other sectors, the statement added.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## qwerrty

*SmartSens Corporate Video*






----------------------------------------------

digitimes.com
*China-based Kuntech stepping into flexible AMOLED market*
Martin Yao, Taipei; Steve Shen, DIGITIMES
2-3 minutes

China-based Kuntech stepping into flexible AMOLED market

Monday 22 October 2018

China-based Kuntech Semiconductor Technology has joined the race for ramping up production of flexible AMOLED panels to meet potential demand from the smartphone and other IT sectors, according to industry sources.

*Kuntech announced recently that it will invest CNY40 billion (US$5.77 billion) to establish a flexible semiconductor service and manufacturing base in Shaanxi, with plans to kick off the operations of the production base in the fourth quarter of 2020 and to officially mass-produce flexible AMOLED panels in the third quarter of 2021.*

Under the project, Kuntech will set up a 6G flexible AMOLED panel line with a capacity of 30,000 1,500mm by 1,800 mm substrates a month. The production and service base will also accommodate a technology research and certification center and a well-established supply chain, company president Austin Jwo said at a press conference.

Being a flat panel maker dedicated to the development of self-sufficient flexible display technology, Jwo continued that Kuntech aims to offer total solutions consisting of manufacturing and related services.

Demand for flexible AMOLED panels will come from the smartphone sector initially as handset vendors including Samsung Electronics, Huawei, Xiaomi and Oppo are expected to roll out foldable smartphone models in early 2019, said the sources.

Recent market rumors also indicated that Samsung is expected to unveil its first flexible smartphone, reportedly named Galaxy F, in the upcoming CES 2019.

The application of flexible AMOLED panels will then extend to most of IT products such as notebooks and tablets, resulting in an explosive growth in demand for the flexible panels, added the sources.

Shipments of flexible AMOLED panels are expected to reach 335.7 million units by 2020, topping those of rigid AMOLED panels at 315.9 million units, and flexible AMOLED panels are predicted to make up 52% of total AMOLED panel shipments in 2020, up from 38.9% in 2018, according to IHS Markit.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

digitimes.com
*Consortium formed in China to rev up development of RISC-V processors*
Shinee Wu, Taipei; Willis Ke, DIGITIMES
3 minutes

More than 50 IC designers, academic units and research bodies in China have recently established the China RISC-V Industry Consortium, seeking to develop the country's independent intellectual property rights for core IC technologies and ushering in a new development stage for China's RISC-V industry.

RISC-V is an open instruction set architecture (ISA) based on the established reduced instruction set computing (RISC) principles, and can be freely used for any purpose, allowing anyone to design, manufacture, and sell RISC-V chips and software.

*Members of the new consortium include China IC designers, such as VeriSilicon, Espressif Systems, Ingenic Semiconductor, UNISOC (Spreadtrum & RDA), Zhaoxin Semiconductor, Horizon Robotics, and C*Core Technology, yet excluding Hisilicon and C-Sky Microsystems.*

Consortium chairman Dai Weimin, currently chairman of VeriSilicon, said at the inauguration ceremony for the new organization that the largest opportunity RISC-V will bring to China is to place the country and the rest of the world on the same starting line.

Based on a recent market research report issued by GSMA, the global IoT market scale including connections, applications, platforms and services will amount to US$1.1 trillion by 2025, with commercial applications to command some 50% of the market. GSMA also estimates that there will be 1.8 billion IoT connections done by 2025, and China will become a huge market for IoT technologies and applications, which will naturally drive the birth of RISC-V ISAs.

China IC players are strong in application-type SoCs but weak in IP and fabrication ends, vice consortium chairman Hu Zhenpo said, adding that RISC-V can help address the processor IP weakness and build independent ecosystems to materialize more technology innovations and differentiations for the China semiconductor industry.

China IC designers are actively developing processor chips based on RISC-V architectures. Andes Technology, for instance, has launched four CPU cores - N25F, A25, NX25F and AX25 - featuring the architectures. At the moment, the company is teaming up with SiFive to develop more RISC-V ISAs, pioneering the development of such RISC-V chips in China.

On September 17, Huami also released Huangshan MHS001 chip, touted as the world's first RISC-V processor for wearable devices with a computing performance 38% higher than ARM Cortex-M4.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

dealstreetasia.com
*Shanghai rollable display maker Royole hits $5b valuation after new round*
Mars Woo
3 minutes 


Shanghai-based rollable display firm Royole Corporation has reached a valuation of $5 billion after raising an undisclosed amount from Yingke Innovation Asset Management for its ongoing Series E round.

According to a China Money Network report, Royole Corporation did not disclose the amount of the new capital injection but said it is in the process of securing more investments for the ongoing round.

Founded in 2012 by a team of scientists headed by Tsinghua and Stanford graduate Bill Liu, the company creates and manufactures next-generation human-machine interface technologies and products, such as flexible displays, flexible sensors, and smart devices.

On its website, Royole sells t-shirts and caps embedded with flexible wearables, where instead of the traditional prints, the wearer can display the moving graphics he or she wants using a smart phone.

Last year, Royole raised a total of $800 million in Series D to support its R&D efforts and accelerate production and sales.

The round included $240 million equity financing from Chinese investment firms including Hanfor Capital Management Co., Ltd, Warmsun Holding Group, Shanghai Pudong Development Bank Co., Ltd., Zhonghai Shengrong and Tanshi Capital.

It also involved $560 million debt financing from China CITIC Bank, Agricultural Bank of China, Industrial and Commercial Bank of China Ltd, Bank of China and Ping An Bank Co., Ltd.

In 2015, Royole raised $172 million in a Series C round co-led by IDG Capital, Shenzhen Capital Group, and Green Pine Capital.

According to Crunchbase data, Royole’s total funding amount has reached $1.1 billion from six funding rounds. The Shenzhen-based company’s valuation has gradually climbed from $3 billion in 2016 to $5 billion currently.

“Within six years of starting business, Royole has grown to a team of over 2000 highly skilled employees from around the world, and has earned a global valuation of $5 billion, adding to our reputation as one of the world’s fastest growing tech startups,” the company said on its website.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

digitimes.com
*Tsinghua Unigroup new fab construction kicks off*
Shinee Wu, Taipei; Jessie Shen, DIGITIMES
2-3 minutes

Tsinghua Unigroup new fab construction kicks off

Thursday 18 October 2018

China's state-owned Tsinghua Unigroup has already begun to implement its new fab projects in Nanjing and Chengdu as part of its memory business expansion. The new manufacturing sites are designed for monthly output of 300,000 12-inch wafers each, according to sources familiar with the matter.

Tsinghua Unigroup already has an existing manufacturing site in Wuhan, currently operated by subsidiary Yangtze Memory Technologies (YMTC). Tsinghua Unigroup in 2017 disclosed plans to establish IC manufacturing sites in Wuhan, Chengdu and Nanjing, with total investment reaching US$70 billion.

Tsinghua Unigroup broke ground for its US$30 billion plant in Nanjing on September 30, the sources said. The plant will be engaged mainly in the manufacture of 3D NAND flash and DRAM chips, and will be built in two phases.

The first phase of the Nanjing plant will bring in monthly production capacity of 100,000 wafers, with about US$10.5 billion set to be invested in the facility construction, the sources noted.

On October 12, Tsinghua Unigroup broke ground for another new memory plant, the sources indicated. Located in Chengdu, the plant will be built with US$24 billion in total investment and will have 12-inch 3D NAND flash production lines installed.

In addition, Unigroup Guoxin Microelectronics under Tsinghua Unigroup plans to transfer its entire 100% stake in Xian UniIC Semiconductors, which specializes in the design and development of DRAM chips, to UNIC Memory Technology under Tsinghua Unigroup. It marks Tsinghua Unigroup's move to integrate resources to enhance its memory business competitiveness, according to market observers.

Founded in August 2017, UNIC Memory Technology will be able to enhance its DRAM offering after merging with UniIC Semiconductors, the observers indicated. Meanwhile, Guoxin Microelectronics will be allowed to stay focused on its security chip business, the observers said.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

digitimes.com
*Serious talent shortage posing challenges for China IC development*
Cindy Yu, Taipei; Willis Ke, DIGITIMES
2-3 minutes

Despite China's semiconductor industry aggressively carrying out diverse development projects, increasingly serious talent shortage is casting clouds over the development, making it a pressing issue for IC players in the country to introduce talent from abroad, especially amid the escalating US-China trade conflicts, according to industry sources.

The sources said many of the first-generation executives at China's Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corp (SMIC), including founder Richard Chang and CEOs David Wang and Simon Yang, left the company to set up IDM or steer the development of DRAM or flash memory chips at other China semiconductor businesses.

As semiconductor investment projects are no longer concentrated in Beijing, Shanghai and Shenzhen, more and more mid- and high-ranking professionals are badly needed to handle management, operation and technology development at IC fabs at other Chinese cities.

Industry experts estimate that China's semiconductor industry will see a talent shortfall of up to 400,000 people by 2020, more than the existing total employment force in the industry.

Wang Zhihua, deputy dean of the Institute of Microelectronics at Tsinghua University, estimated that if China's semiconductor wants to realize the production value of CNY1 trillion (US$144.27 billion) by 2020, a total of 700,000 employees are needed to support the production if based on the per capita output value of CNY1.4 million a year, compared to the current workforce of only 300,000.

In Jiangsu province alone, the semiconductor talent shortfall is expected to exceed 100,000 by 2020, not to mention the shortfalls seen in new semiconductor bases including Wuhan, Chengdu and other cities in central and mid-western China.

Besides cultivation of local talent, the best way to address talent shortfalls is to enforce massive introduction from abroad. Huawei, for instance, has introduced at least 6,000 engineers from overseas, and SiEn (Qingdao) Integrated Circuits has sourced one third of its engineers from Taiwan.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*China recruiting engineering talent in Taiwan IC design industry*
Wednesday 17 October 2018

Senior engineers and executives at Taiwan-based IC design houses are being targeted by China-based firms looking to enhance their homegrown technology capability, according to industry...



Code:


https://digitimes.com/news/a20181016PD208.html


---------------------------------------------------------------------

image-sensors-world
*RoboSense Announces China’s Largest-ever Round of Financing for a LiDAR Company*
3-4 minutes







PRNewswire, Thomas-PR: RoboSense announces the completion of China’s largest-ever single round of financing for a LiDAR company – a combined investment of over $45 million (RMB 300 million). The investors include Cainiao Smart Logistics Network Ltd. (“Cainiao”), the logistics arm of the Alibaba Group; SAIC Motor Group (Shanghai Automotive Industry Corporation), the largest publicly-traded auto manufacturer in China’s A-Share; and BAIC Group (Beijing Automotive Industry Holding Co.) electric vehicle company.

*Robosense claims to have an over 50% market share of all LiDAR sold in Asia becoming the market leader in the region.* The new funding will be used to increase RoboSense’s market share and the R&D of autonomous vehicle technologies, including its solid-state LiDAR, AI sensing algorithms, and other advanced technologies, as well as accelerating product development, long-term manufacturing and market penetration.

“The rapid development of autonomous driving has ignited a huge demand for LiDAR,” said Mark Qiu, co-founder of RoboSense. “RoboSense is embracing this market demand through partnerships with multiple industry leaders. It is our great pleasure to be endorsed and funded by industry giants from many different fields. This round of funding is not only for capital assistance, but also for strategic resources. We are looking forward to continuously working with our partners to lead the large-scale commercialization era of the autonomous driving industry.”

IHS Markit predicts that by 2035, global sales of self-driving cars will reach 21 million vehicles, up from nearly 600,000 vehicles in 2025. IHS believes that by 2035, nearly 76 million vehicles with some level of autonomy will be sold globally.

Autonomous logistics vehicles are expected to become one of the first markets for autonomous vehicle technology. Based on data from Deloitte’s China Smart Logistics Development Report, the intelligent logistics market will reach $145 billion (RMB 1 trillion) by 2025.

In the past two years, RoboSense has had explosive growth:


 In April 2017, the company started the mass production of its 16-beam automotive LiDAR.
 In September 2017, the company mass-produced its 32-beam LiDAR, released a LiDAR-based autonomous driving environmental sensing AI system, and provided a software and hardware combined LiDAR environment sensing solution.
 In October 2017, RoboSense launched its MEMS solid-state LiDAR, publicly exhibited for the first time at CES 2018 in January 2018.
 In April 2018, RoboSense partnered with the Cainiao Network to launch the world’s first MEMS LiDAR autonomous logistics vehicle – the G Plus.









--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Chip industry's growth will reduce foreign reliance*
By Fan Feifei | China Daily | Updated: 2018-11-07 11:06



Chip industry's growth will reduce foreign reliance. [Photo/IC]

Echoing President Xi Jinping's call to boost the healthy development of the country's new generation of artificial intelligence (AI), Chinese technology companies attending the ongoing World Internet Conference in Wuzhen, East China's Zhejiang province, are intensifying efforts to develop their own artificial intelligence (AI) chips, as the country aims to become self-reliant in key technologies and lessen its dependence on foreign microprocessors.

In September, Chinese tech giant Alibaba Group Holding Ltd announced the establishment of a dedicated chip subsidiary aimed at creating customized AI chips and embedded processors to further support the tech giant's cloud and internet of things businesses, as well as drive the development of industry-specific applications.

The company plans to launch its first AI chip AliNPU, which could potentially support technologies used in autonomous driving, smart cities and smart logistics in the second half of next year, said Zhang Jianfeng, Alibaba chief technology officer, at the company's annual cloud computing conference in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province.

In April, Alibaba announced that it had fully acquired Hangzhou C-Sky Microsystems Co, which develops embedded central processing units and chip architecture, underscoring its commitment to the chip industry. "We are confident that our advantages in algorithm, data intelligence, computing power and domain knowledge on the back of Alibaba's diverse ecosystem will put us in a unique position to lead real technological breakthroughs in disruptive areas, such as quantum and chip technology," Zhang said.

China's largest telecom equipment maker and smartphone vendor Huawei Technologies Co unveiled two new chips for AI applications called Ascend 910 and Ascend 310.

Ascend 310 is designed for the low-power computing needs of smart devices, while Ascend 910, which will be available in the second quarter of 2019, is aimed at data centers. Huawei claims its chip can process more data at a faster rate than its competitors and help link networks in a matter of minutes.

The two chips will pit Huawei against major players such as Intel Corp, Qualcomm Inc and Nvidia Corp. "Huawei's AI strategy is to invest in basic research and talent development, build a full-stack, all-scenario AI portfolio and foster an open global ecosystem," said Xu Zhijun, rotating chairman of the company, at the Huawei Connect 2018 Conference in Shanghai in October. Xu added that these chips will not be sold as standalone products, because the company will develop products such as AI servers, AI accelerators and autonomous driving solutions based on these processors and sell them along with the chips to clients.

Huawei wants to get a piece of China's burgeoning AI market. A recent Tsinghua University report projects the Chinese AI market, which in 2017 grew 67 percent year-on-year to $3.55 billion, will increase by another 75 percent in 2018.

Besides, Chinese internet search giant Baidu Inc unveiled AI chip Kunlun, which can be built to meet the high performance requirements of a wide variety of AI fields and products including data centers, public clouds and autonomous vehicles.

These companies expect their respective chips to help their AI applications run better while lowering costs. The chips could also reduce these companies' dependency on processor makers whose products excel at performing the functions modern AI applications require.

Luo Weidong, chairman of Shenzhen Saiya Capital Management Co said: "The ZTE issue is like a wakeup call for the country's technology industry. The country will attach greater importance to the independent research and development of chips."

And Shu Qiquan, general manager of Shanghai Qianbo Fund, said domestic chip manufacturers still lag behind leading foreign competitors in chip design, material, and equipment. "The chip industry is in urgent need of talent and capital, and the authorities should provide financing channels and capital support for chip companies. The chip design, memory, graphic processing unit, packaging and testing, semiconductor equipment, and materials have great investment value."

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## j20blackdragon

Nightmare for Intel. 

Sugon x86 exascale supercomputer. 

Hygon x86 processors. 

Hygon DCU accelerators.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

j20blackdragon said:


> Nightmare for Intel.
> 
> Sugon x86 exascale supercomputer.
> 
> Hygon x86 processors.
> 
> Hygon DCU accelerators.




Does China have a company like Flir? That makes infrared sensors for both military and civilian applications?


----------



## qwerrty

biometricupdate.com
*Horizon Robotics raises up to $1 billion to address facial biometric and autonomous vehicle markets*
Nov 27, 2018 | Chris Burt
2-3 minutes

Horizon Robotics has raised up to $1 billion in a Series B funding round which values the company at between $3 billion and $4 billion, the Financial Times reports. The funding round for the Intel-backed company includes investment from an international chip company, Senior Business Development Manager Stone Li said.

Previous investors in Horizon include Hill House Capital, Sequoia Capital, Yuri Milner and Sinovation Ventures.

The company is benefiting from China’s push to reduce its reliance on imported semiconductors, which the Financial Times reports it spends more on than oil. The state-owned SMIC is still producing chips multiple generations behind those of Taiwan’s TSMC or Intel.

Horizon says that one of its chips runs facial recognition algorithms for on-camera matching from databases storing up to 50,000 faces at the edge. In another project, the company is developing self-driving cars in the Eastern Chinese city of Wuxi in partnership with Audi.

“You can debate how many cars will be self-driving by when,” Mark Li, semiconductor analyst at Bernstein Research, told the Financial Post. “In my view it will be a while, but along the way you will have more and more self-driving functions in the cars — and in addition some chips could be used elsewhere, like facial recognition surveillance.”

The investment climate for Chinese AI may be cooling, but some companies in the industry continue to raise billions, according to the report.

UBS estimates that the market for shifting AI from the cloud to devices will generate $15 billion by 2021.

Horizon launched a new line of cameras with embedded facial recognition technology earlier this year.



Bussard Ramjet said:


> Does China have a company like Flir? That makes infrared sensors for both military and civilian applications?



for civilian:

*guide infrared
north guangwei (gwic)
magnity
dali-tech*

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

China's Indigenous Ultraviolet Ultra High Resolution Lithography (capable of 22nm-10nm processes)

*我国成功研制出世界首台分辨力最高紫外超分辨光刻装备 *

邹维荣、吕珍慧 装备科技 今天

Pls click on the link below if the images fail to show.

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/n0Izw3cIwspvXXGEa9HtGA

*



*
*我国成功研制出世界首台分辨力最高紫外超分辨光刻装备*





*可加工22纳米芯片*





*▲超分辨光刻装备核心部件纳米定位干涉仪以及精密间隙测量系统。*

*军报记者成都11月29日电（吕珍慧、记者邹维荣）*国家重大科研装备研制项目“超分辨光刻装备研制”29日通过验收，这是我国成功研制出的世界首台分辨力最高紫外超分辨光刻装备。该光刻机由中国科学院光电技术研究所研制，*光刻分辨力达到22纳米，结合多重曝光技术后，可用于制造10纳米级别的芯片。*





*▲超分辨光刻设备核心部件超分辨光刻镜头。*

中科院理化技术研究所许祖彦院士等验收组专家一致表示，该光刻机在365纳米光源波长下，单次曝光最高线宽分辨力达到22纳米。项目在原理上突破分辨力衍射极限，建立了一条高分辨、大面积的纳米光刻装备研发新路线，绕过了国外相关知识产权壁垒。





*▲超分辨光刻设备加工的4英寸光刻样品。*

*




▲采用超分辨光刻设备加工的超导纳米线单光子探测器。*

光刻机是制造芯片的核心装备，我国在这一领域长期落后。它采用类似照片冲印的技术，把一张巨大的电路设计图缩印到小小的芯片上，光刻精度越高，芯片体积可以越小，性能也可以越高。但由于光波的衍射效应，光刻精度终将面临极限。

*




▲中科院光电所科研人员展示利用超分辨光刻设备加工的超导纳米线单光子探测器。*

为突破极限、取得更高的精度，国际上目前采用缩短光波、增加成像系统数值孔径等技术路径来改进光刻机，但也遇到装备成本高、效率低等阻碍。

项目副总师胡松介绍，中科院光电所此次通过验收的表面等离子体超分辨光刻装备，打破了传统路线格局，形成了一条全新的纳米光学光刻技术路线，具有完全自主知识产权，为超材料/超表面、第三代光学器件、广义芯片等变革性领域的跨越式发展提供了制造工具。





*▲项目副总设计师胡松研究员介绍超分辨光刻装备研制项目攻关情况。*






*▲中科院光电所科研人员操作超分辨光刻设备。*

据了解，该光刻机制造的相关器件已在中国航天科技集团公司第八研究院、电子科技大学太赫兹科学技术研究中心、四川大学华西医院、中科院微系统所信息功能材料国家重点实验室等多家科研院所和高校的重大研究任务中取得应用。

*




▲中科院光电所科研人员操作超分辨光刻设备。*

@Bussard Ramjet India?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qwerrty

is it ready for commercial use?

the latest euv lithography tool from asml has 13nm resolution capable of volume production chips at 7nm and below. china is still behind. still, this is big big news for china. even supapowah amelika buys from asml.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*CAS shatters super-res record with latest lithography equipment*
Source:Globaltimes.cn Published: 2018/11/30 2:34:10




A researcher shows a device produced with the lithography equipment on November 29. Photo: VCG

Researchers with the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) in Southwestern China's Sichuan Province announced their latest breakthrough after setting a new world-record in lithography resolution nanotechnology on November 29, Xinhua News Agency reported. 

Vice-Director Hu Song said the breakthrough shatters traditional research methods by creating new pathways in nanometer optical lithography technology, and China now owns the complete intellectual property rights.

Researchers developed lithography equipment that can produce 10-nanometer chips with double exposure technology.

The tests achieved a world record-setting resolution at 22 nanometers developed by researchers with the Institute of Optics and Electronics at CAS. 

Scientists at the Technical Institute of Physics and Chemistry said the project establishes a new research direction in the development of high-resolution and large-scale nanometer lithography equipment, surpassing intellectual property barriers set by foreign countries.

Lithography equipment is essential for chip manufacturing, a sector China is now beginning to emerge. 

Higher lithography resolution allows increased chip integration levels; while it is hard to increase resolution through traditional lithography technology due to the optical diffraction effect.

Reports said the super-resolution optical lithography equipment has already proven effective in projects at universities and institutions like Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology, University of Electronic Science and Technology of China, West China Hospital and Shanghai Institute of Microsystem and Information Technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## cirr

I guess the PLA is extremely pleased with this news. 

*New machine raises country's image in photolithography*

2018-11-30 08:43:08 China Daily Editor : Li Yan

"Make it small" has been the mantra that drives big developments in microelectronics, from transistors to processors. So much so that high-tech companies' competitiveness rests on the ability to reliably create components on the scale of nanometers, or one-billionth of a meter.

At the heart of microengineering lies photolithography, one of the key techniques used to create the circuitry patterns on semiconductor chips. This allows engineers to pack and replicate complicated circuits with millions of components into a very tiny space using light.

This technique is so advanced that only a handful of companies from Europe and Japan can produce the machine capable of such a feat. But recently, China entered the game.

The Institute of Optics and Electronics under the Chinese Academy of Sciences announced on Thursday that it has developed its own photolithography machine, thus overcoming one of the major engineering obstacles limiting China's development in chips, nanocomponents and optical instruments.

The new machine, which scientists began building in 2012, can etch circuitry patterns less than 22 nanometers using ultraviolet light. Combined with other techniques, it can be used in the future to create chips of around 10 nanometers.

"The machine is of great value in manufacturing general chips and other materials that require microengineering, including some integrated circuits," said Hu Song, deputy chief designer of the project.

The machine can also be used to make small components for applications such as sensors, detectors and biochips, Hu said.

It is already being used by several institutions including Sichuan University and the University of Electronic Science and Technology of China.

However, the new machine's production capability is still small, hence it is still limited to producing key components for research, Hu said.

In the coming years, the teamwill focus its efforts on increasing the machine's productivity to industrial scale. There are still substantial gaps in the microengineering sector between China and developed countries, but China is catching up fast, Hu said.

Companies capable of photolithography will have an overwhelming edge in producing microelectronics, he said. Chip manufacturing giant Intel claimed it could produce more than 5 billion nanoscale transistors every second, according to its company's fact sheet.

The world's largest photolithography supplier is a Dutch company called ASML Holding. Some of ASML's main competitors are Canon and Nikon.

Since the late 1990s, China has been blocked from importing cutting-edge photolithography technologies and other chip manufacturing equipment from developed countries.

This situation is aggravated because ASML owns substantial patents covering imprint lithography, which includes photolithography, Hu said.

As a result, Chinese companies have to rely on relatively outdated and inefficient techniques to produce microelectronics, thus their product is often inferior to that of developed countries.

To overcome the monopoly, the Institute of Optics and Electronics discovered a new physics phenomenon in 2003 and used the property as the basis for the new machine.

China now has 47 domestic and four international patents regarding the new technology, Hu said.

"We no longer fear a foreign technical blockade because we have full intellectual ownership of the new technique."

*国产22nm光刻机通过验收 应用于特殊行业*

*铁流*

微信公众号 tieliu19882小时前

日前，国家重大科研装备研制项目“超分辨光刻装备研制”29日通过验收，这是我国成功研制出的世界首台分辨力最高紫外超分辨光刻装备。该光刻机由中国科学院光电技术研究所研制，光刻分辨力达到22纳米，结合多重曝光技术后，可用于制造制程小于10纳米的芯片。








中科院理化技术研究所许祖彦院士等验收组专家一致表示，*该光刻机在365纳米光源波长下，单次曝光最高线宽分辨力达到22纳米*。项目在原理上突破分辨力衍射极限，建立了一条高分辨、大面积的纳米光刻装备研发新路线，绕过了国外相关知识产权壁垒。



一直以来，光刻机是中国半导体设备的重大短板，国内单位目前能够商业量产的还是90nm光刻机，和ASML的差距非常大。国内晶圆厂所需的光刻机基本依赖进口，不仅价格异常昂贵，还必须排队等待漫长的交货期。另外，即便ASML愿意交货，还需要防备来自某大国的政治压力和政治风险。



可以说，如果能够实现光刻机的自给自足，绝对是一个振奋人心的消息。

而且就技术路线来说，中国科学院光电技术研究所的技术和国际传统技术有一定差异。

光源是光刻机的核心部件之一。在光刻机改进中，所使用的光源也不断改进发展：

第一代是436nm g-line。

第二代是365nm i-line。

第三代是248nm KrF。

第四代是193nm ArF。

最新的是13.5nm EUV。



目前，在集成电路产业使用的中高端光刻机采用的是193nmArF光源和13.5nmEUV光源。

而本次中国科学院光电技术研究所并没有采用193nmArF光源和13.5nmEUV光源，而是采用了比较传统的汞灯做光源，实现了22纳米的光刻分辨力，走出了一条自己的路，这绝对是一个了不起的技术突破。

正是因此，项目副总师胡松表示，中科院光电所此次通过验收的表面等离子体超分辨光刻装备，打破了传统路线格局，形成了一条全新的纳米光学光刻技术路线，具有完全自主知识产权，为超材料/超表面、第三代光学器件、广义芯片等变革性领域的跨越式发展提供了制造工具。








其实，本次的技术并非是凭空冒出来的，而是多年的潜心研发和技术积累。

早在多年前，相关资料披露：

项目完成单位在国家自然科学基金《表面等离子体光学光刻原理和方法研究》、国家863计划《基于Super Lens的纳米光刻技术》等项目的资助下，开展了“表面等离子体超衍射光学光刻基础研究”，原创性提出将表面等离子体引入到光学光刻领域，建立了一条利用长波长光刻光源（i线、g线等）实现超越衍射极限光刻分辨力的崭新光学光刻研究技术路线；发明了表面等离子体超衍射干涉、表面等离子体能量局域结构、表面等离子体缩小倍率超分辨成像等光刻技术，并给出了1/10波长和接近1/20波长的光刻分辨力结果（传统光学理论衍射极限为1/4波长）；国内外搭建了首台SP光刻实验样机和建立了高陡直、高深宽比的配套光刻工艺，在i线365nm波长的汞灯光源下，实验获得50nm的光刻分辨力。

该研究成果改变了国际半导体技术蓝图（ITRS）中光学光刻分辨力受光源波长限制的传统路线格局，突破了传统光学光刻方法无法逾越32nm及以下光刻技术节点的原理和技术困境，为实现32nm、22nm甚至10nm以下光刻技术节点提供了全新的理论和技术手段，为光学光刻技术跨越式发展奠定了坚实基础。

而本次“超分辨光刻装备研制”通过验收，则是中国科学院光电技术研究所多年的技术积累结晶。

不过，就此鼓吹中国打破ASML在高端光刻机上的垄断未免为时过早。

因为，Sp光刻也有其短板，据业内人士介绍，那就是由于基本原理所限，能够加工的晶元尺寸太小，如果需要保证质量就只能加工1-4寸的晶圆。










然而，现在的晶圆厂很多直接12寸晶圆起步，即便是6寸、8寸晶圆，也往往针对一些特定工艺，中国科学院光电技术研究所的光刻机无法满足晶圆厂的需求。

也许有人会说，那就建4寸晶圆的生产线啊。

然而，业内专家表示，与之配套的设备都没跟上。

也许大家会觉得，那就等配套设备跟上呗。

诚然，这样做也并非不可，但采用这款国产光刻机，就意味着只能加工1-4寸的晶元，弄出来的芯片成本远高于现在市面上12寸晶元做出来的，采用国产光刻机做出来的芯片很难在商业上具有竞争力。



想必大家都听出来了，这款光刻机的真正用途，那就是特殊和专用领域。

这一点和公开消息非常吻合。

媒体报道，该光刻机制造的相关器件已在中国航天科技集团公司第八研究院、电子科技大学太赫兹科学技术研究中心、四川大学华西医院、中科院微系统所信息功能材料国家重点实验室等多家科研院所和高校的重大研究任务中取得应用。

明眼人一看就明白，这玩意儿做出来的元器件用在哪儿了。

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## cirr

Further details

*刚刚研制成功的世界首台分辨力最高紫外超分辨光刻装备意味着什么？*

军报记者成都11月29日电（吕珍慧、记者邹维荣）国家重大科研装备研制项目“超分辨光刻装备研制”29日通过验收，这是我国成功研制出的世界首台分辨力最高紫…




yswyx
雄关漫道真如铁(Director, Institute of Microelectronics, CAS)

这个新闻出来以后，舆论出现了两个极端，一堆人说很牛，一堆人说吹牛。说很牛的外行居多，说吹牛的业内人士居多（但不是最专业的）。实际上这两种说法都对，又都不对。我来具体分析一下。

说很牛的，的确是世界级的工作，这一点毋庸置疑。超分辨力光刻技术有很多种，等离子激元只是其中一种，技术的提出已经有十几年了，其它的还有泰伯光学，全息，双光子，光子能量叠加等技术，而且已经有了商业化设备。针对等离子激元，真正做成一个成型的设备，这是我第一次见到。这是非常了不起的。而且，做到波长十分之一以下的分辨力，并且是大面积的实现，也是其它技术很难实现的。这是国内光刻领域非常重要的技术突破，而且是在很艰苦的条件做出的，很不容易。

说吹牛的，很多国内产业届的人士，限于对最新技术的了解，认为365nm无法获得超分辨力结构，甚至有人拿新闻中的照片说没戴口罩来说事儿，是很不负责任的。要说吹牛，实际要指出的是这个技术自身的局限性。以目前的技术能力，只能做周期的线条和点阵，是无法制作复杂的IC需要的图形的。更进一步，以光电所目前的实力，IC制造需要的超高精度对准技术，也是无法实现的。因此这项技术在短期内是无法应用于IC制造领域的，是无法撼动ASML在IC制造领域分毫的。它所面向的应用领域，是光学器件，比如高精密光栅，光子晶体阵列等等，虽然狭小，但需求仍然非常高端和强烈。从这一点上说，新闻报道的某些方面是有吹牛的成分的，但以目前的形势，可以理解。只是那些所谓的专业人士没黑到点子上。

综合来看，这项技术在很关键的领域实现了突破，至少获得了和欧美技术交换的基础，这是非常重要的事情。虽然短期无法实现在IC领域的应用，但形成了一定的威胁，长期还是有可能取得更重要的突破的。而这项技术最可贵的是，可以在光学器件制造领域迅速的得到应用，具有现实的商业化意义，和*巨大xx价值*。

在这里，请记住几个人的名字，杜春雷，罗先刚，胡松，叶甜春。没有他们的引领，创造，坚持和支撑，就没有取得成果的今天。还有那些在为中国半导体事业奋斗在一线的人们，致敬！

有个细节请各位注意，这篇文章是军报记者报道的，信息量很大。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## qwerrty

digitimes.com
*GIS, O-film to share in-display fingerprint sensor orders for Galaxy S10, say sources*
Siu Han, Taipei; Steve Shen, DIGITIMES
2-3 minutes

Wednesday 28 November 2018

*Taiwan-based General Interface Solution (GIS) and China's O-film Tech are likely to share the orders for ultrasonic in-display fingerprint sensors from Samsung Electronics for its flagship Galaxy S10 lineup slated for launch in early 2019, according to industry sources.*

With Samsung expected to unveil its Galaxy S10 family products at the upcoming Mobile World Congress (MWC) at the end of February 2019, the supply chain the flagship models are expected to begin to fulfill related orders in January, said the sources.

The Galaxy S10 lineup is expected to come out with two OLED variants in sizes of 6.1- and 6.4-inch, according to an industry estimate.

While GIS and O-film both have tied up with Qualcomm for developing ultrasonic in-display fingerprint sensor technology, GIS has an advantage of having a high yield rate in production and O-film is strong for its high production capacity at lower production cost, indicated the sources.

GIS and O-film will roll out efforts to win more orders from Samsung if the Korea-based vendor decides to extend the use of the ultrasonic in-display fingerprint technology to its Galaxy Note lineup, commented the sources.

*In addition to vying for orders from Samsung, O-film is also competing with GIS as well as TPK Holding for touch module orders from Apple for its iPad lineup, revealed the sources.

O-film, which managed to cut into the iPad supply chain in 2017 with the supply of touch sensors for iPad mini, has also begun shipping touch modules for 9.7-inch iPad products in 2018, threatening the primary supplier status being enjoyed by GIS and TPK.*

For all of 2018, GIS is expected to snap up 50% of the entire touch module orders for Apple's iPad lineups, including 9.7- and 12.9-inch iPad and 10.5-inch iPad Pro. TPK and O-film will share the remaining 50%, the sources estimated.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

qwerrty said:


> biometricupdate.com
> *Horizon Robotics raises up to $1 billion to address facial biometric and autonomous vehicle markets*
> Nov 27, 2018 | Chris Burt
> 2-3 minutes
> 
> Horizon Robotics has raised up to $1 billion in a Series B funding round which values the company at between $3 billion and $4 billion, the Financial Times reports. The funding round for the Intel-backed company includes investment from an international chip company, Senior Business Development Manager Stone Li said.
> 
> Previous investors in Horizon include Hill House Capital, Sequoia Capital, Yuri Milner and Sinovation Ventures.
> 
> The company is benefiting from China’s push to reduce its reliance on imported semiconductors, which the Financial Times reports it spends more on than oil. The state-owned SMIC is still producing chips multiple generations behind those of Taiwan’s TSMC or Intel.
> 
> Horizon says that one of its chips runs facial recognition algorithms for on-camera matching from databases storing up to 50,000 faces at the edge. In another project, the company is developing self-driving cars in the Eastern Chinese city of Wuxi in partnership with Audi.
> 
> “You can debate how many cars will be self-driving by when,” Mark Li, semiconductor analyst at Bernstein Research, told the Financial Post. “In my view it will be a while, but along the way you will have more and more self-driving functions in the cars — and in addition some chips could be used elsewhere, like facial recognition surveillance.”
> 
> The investment climate for Chinese AI may be cooling, but some companies in the industry continue to raise billions, according to the report.
> 
> UBS estimates that the market for shifting AI from the cloud to devices will generate $15 billion by 2021.
> 
> Horizon launched a new line of cameras with embedded facial recognition technology earlier this year.
> 
> 
> 
> for civilian:
> 
> *guide infrared
> north guangwei (gwic)
> magnity
> dali-tech*
> 
> .




Then why is it that DJI has partnered with Flir for their thermal imaging solutions? 

Also, do these companies offer comparable products to Flir?



cirr said:


> China's Indigenous Ultraviolet Ultra High Resolution Lithography (capable of 22nm-10nm processes)
> 
> *我国成功研制出世界首台分辨力最高紫外超分辨光刻装备 *
> 
> 邹维荣、吕珍慧 装备科技 今天
> 
> Pls click on the link below if the images fail to show.
> 
> https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/n0Izw3cIwspvXXGEa9HtGA
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *我国成功研制出世界首台分辨力最高紫外超分辨光刻装备*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *可加工22纳米芯片*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *▲超分辨光刻装备核心部件纳米定位干涉仪以及精密间隙测量系统。*
> 
> *军报记者成都11月29日电（吕珍慧、记者邹维荣）*国家重大科研装备研制项目“超分辨光刻装备研制”29日通过验收，这是我国成功研制出的世界首台分辨力最高紫外超分辨光刻装备。该光刻机由中国科学院光电技术研究所研制，*光刻分辨力达到22纳米，结合多重曝光技术后，可用于制造10纳米级别的芯片。*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *▲超分辨光刻设备核心部件超分辨光刻镜头。*
> 
> 中科院理化技术研究所许祖彦院士等验收组专家一致表示，该光刻机在365纳米光源波长下，单次曝光最高线宽分辨力达到22纳米。项目在原理上突破分辨力衍射极限，建立了一条高分辨、大面积的纳米光刻装备研发新路线，绕过了国外相关知识产权壁垒。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *▲超分辨光刻设备加工的4英寸光刻样品。*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ▲采用超分辨光刻设备加工的超导纳米线单光子探测器。*
> 
> 光刻机是制造芯片的核心装备，我国在这一领域长期落后。它采用类似照片冲印的技术，把一张巨大的电路设计图缩印到小小的芯片上，光刻精度越高，芯片体积可以越小，性能也可以越高。但由于光波的衍射效应，光刻精度终将面临极限。
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ▲中科院光电所科研人员展示利用超分辨光刻设备加工的超导纳米线单光子探测器。*
> 
> 为突破极限、取得更高的精度，国际上目前采用缩短光波、增加成像系统数值孔径等技术路径来改进光刻机，但也遇到装备成本高、效率低等阻碍。
> 
> 项目副总师胡松介绍，中科院光电所此次通过验收的表面等离子体超分辨光刻装备，打破了传统路线格局，形成了一条全新的纳米光学光刻技术路线，具有完全自主知识产权，为超材料/超表面、第三代光学器件、广义芯片等变革性领域的跨越式发展提供了制造工具。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *▲项目副总设计师胡松研究员介绍超分辨光刻装备研制项目攻关情况。*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *▲中科院光电所科研人员操作超分辨光刻设备。*
> 
> 据了解，该光刻机制造的相关器件已在中国航天科技集团公司第八研究院、电子科技大学太赫兹科学技术研究中心、四川大学华西医院、中科院微系统所信息功能材料国家重点实验室等多家科研院所和高校的重大研究任务中取得应用。
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ▲中科院光电所科研人员操作超分辨光刻设备。*
> 
> @Bussard Ramjet India?




It is not India that is claiming to challenge US. Also, it is not India that has adversarial relations with US. 


I have seen such claims from you and Chinese sources multiple times before. According to your old comments, SMIC should have started 14/16nm FinFET production years back!

Similarly, you earlier claimed that AMEC made good equipment, but when I saw its actual market share, it was less than 1%. 

We will have to wait and see what this machine does in market to find out its real capability. Other than that I think even the advertised capability is many generations behind the leading edge.


----------



## qwerrty

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Then why is it that DJI has partnered with Flir for their thermal imaging solutions?



it's chinese mentality thing 'western shit is better than their own' like that quanergy lidar startup that many chinese jumpin on each others to invest in.
quanergy is developing solid state lidar with specs similar to those made by hesia and robosense that already have big market share in asia and proven technology. yet, many chinese investors are overlooking them. lol
according to news, quanergy over-hyped solid state lidar doesn't even work properly. they keep getting more & more money thrown at them like magic leap with crappy product and their employees are quitting the company in droves. money down the drain.. 



Bussard Ramjet said:


> Also, do these companies offer comparable products to Flir?



check their website..



Code:


uncooled infrared focal plane micro-polarization array detector from gwic
www.nvir.cn/art/2018/9/22/art_638_131422.html
http://www.gwic.com.cn/en_index.html
http://www.guideinfrared.com/
http://www.dali-tech.us/
http://www.magnity.com.cn/english/index.html
http://www.ghopto.com/index.php?p=indexeng

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

PUBLIC RELEASE: 4-DEC-2018
*Discovery of single material that produces white light could boost efficiency of LED bulbs*
Physicists at The University of Toledo are part of an international team of scientists who discovered a single material that produces white light, opening the door for a new frontier in lighting, which accounts for one-fifth of global energy consumption.

UNIVERSITY OF TOLEDO


​Dr. Xiaoming Wang (left) and Dr. Yanfa Yan from The University of Toledo are part of an international team that discovered a single material that produces white light. *CREDIT: *Dan Miller, The University of Toledo

Physicists at The University of Toledo are part of an international team of scientists who discovered a single material that produces white light, opening the door for a new frontier in lighting, which accounts for one-fifth of global energy consumption.

"Due to its high efficiency, this new material can potentially replace the current phosphors used in LED lights - eliminating the blue-tinged hue - and save energy," said Dr. Yanfa Yan, professor of physics at UT. "More research needs to be done before it can be applied to consumer products, but the ability to reduce the power that bulbs consume and improve the color quality of light that the bulbs emit is a positive step to making the future more environmentally friendly."

The renewable energy research was recently published in _Nature_, the world's leading multidisciplinary science journal.

The equation to make the inorganic compound combines a lead-free double perovskite with sodium.

"Together, cesium, silver, indium and chloride emit white light, but the efficiency is very low and not usable," Yan said. "When you incorporate sodium, the efficiency increases dramatically. However, when sodium concentration reaches beyond 40 percent, side effects occur and the white light emission efficiency starts to drop below the peak of 86 percent."

Supported by the U.S. Department of Energy's Energy Frontier Research Center in Colorado known as CHOISE, Yan and Dr. Xiaoming Wang, UT post-doctoral researcher, conducted the theoretical calculations that revealed why the new material created through experiments by a team led by Dr. Jiang Tang at Huazhong University of Science and Technology in China produces high-efficiency white light.

"It was a wonderful experience working with Dr. Wang and Dr. Yan. Their professional theoretical simulation helps to reveal the emission mechanism of this miracle material," said Tang, professor at Huazhong University of Science and Technology's Wuhan National Laboratory. "This lead-free all-inorganic perovskite not only emits stable and efficient warm-white light that finds itself useful for solid-state lighting, but also shows as an encouraging example that lead-free perovskites could even show better performance than their lead cousins."

"Their work is truly impressive," Dr. Sanjay Khare, professor and chair of the UT Department of Physics and Astronomy, said. "Emission of white light from a single material is likely to open a whole new field in opto-electronics."



Discovery of single material that produces white light could boost efficiency of LED bulbs | EurekAlert! Science News

Jiajun Luo, Xiaoming Wang, Shunran Li, Jing Liu, Yueming Guo, Guangda Niu, Li Yao, Yuhao Fu, Liang Gao, Qingshun Dong, Chunyi Zhao, Meiying Leng, Fusheng Ma, Wenxi Liang, Liduo Wang, Shengye Jin, Junbo Han, Lijun Zhang, Joanne Etheridge, Jianbo Wang, Yanfa Yan, Edward H. Sargent, Jiang Tang. *Efficient and stable emission of warm-white light from lead-free halide double perovskites*. _Nature _(2018). DOI: 10.1038/s41586-018-0691-0​

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

*Ultrahigh-Voltage Integrated Micro-Supercapacitors with Designable Shapes and Superior Flexibility Developed*
Dec 10, 2018

The unprecedented boom of portable and wearable electronics has stimulated the demand for microscale energy storage devices with various properties, especially flexibility, tailored performance according to actual situations and seamless integration with existing electronics industry systems.

Planar micro-supercapacitors (MSCs), consisting of two adjacent electrodes separated by a separator-free interspace on a single substrate, could substantially simplify integration process and avoid possibility of multilayer delamination under bending states in comparison with conventional stacked geometry. However, cost-effective and scalable fabrication of integrated MSCs is still unsolved.

A research group led by WU Zhongshuai and BAO Xinhe from the Dalian Institute of Chemical Physics of the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS), in collaboration with researchers from the Institute of Metal Research, CAS, developed rapid and scalable fabrication of ultrahigh-voltage integrated micro-supercapacitors (IMSCs) with designable shapes and superior flexibility.



Schematic of screen-printing fabrication of IMSCs; Photographs of IMSCs with various geometries and diverse integration; Photograph of letter-shaped IMSCs powering 3 liquid crystal displays. (Image by SHI Xiaoyu and HOU Xiaocheng)

Through elaborated selection and optimization of active material, conducting additive and polymer binder, the scientists prepared highly stable and conducting graphene-based ink with outstanding rheological, electrical and electrochemical properties.

With assistance of a universal, cost-effective, industrially applicable screen-printing strategy, they demonstrated fast and scalable fabrication of graphene-based planar IMSCs, with shape diversity, aesthetic versatility, and outstanding flexibility.

More importantly, by using the highly conductive ink as current collectors, microelectrodes and interconnects simultaneously, they directly screen-printed IMSCs consisting of hundreds of individual MSCs on arbitrary substrates in several seconds.

The resulting IMSCs are free of metal current collectors and interconnects as well as separators, and exhibit exceptional electrical double-layer capacitive behaviors and remarkable flexibility.

Notably, the output voltage and capacitance of IMSCs are readily adjustable through connection in well-defined arrangements of MSCs. As a proof of concept, a tandem energy storage pack of IMSCs with 130 MSCs can output a recorded voltage exceeding 100 V, demonstrative of superior modularization and performance uniformity.

This work exhibits great potential for scalable fabrication and integration of other planar energy storage devices, such as hybrid capacitors and batteries.

The work published in _Energy & Environmental Science _was supported by the National Natural Science Foundation of China, the National Key R&D Program of China, the Natural Science Foundation of Liaoning Province.



Ultrahigh-Voltage Integrated Micro-Supercapacitors with Designable Shapes and Superior Flexibility Developed---Chinese Academy of Sciences

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

Dec 17, 2018 06:55 PM

*Alibaba Sets Up Chipmaker*

By Jason Tan





E-commerce titan Alibaba has registered its first chip-making company, as China looks to break the nation’s dependence on foreign semiconductor technology. Photo: VCG

*E-commerce titan Alibaba Group Holding Ltd. has officially registered its first chip-making unit with 10 million yuan ($1.4 million) of capital in Shanghai.*

The move, which was first announced in September, reflects a broader desire in China* to reduce the nation’s dependence on foreign technology, especially the semiconductors and memory chips* that are used in gadgets such as laptops, smartphones, tablets and smart watches.

https://www.caixinglobal.com/2018-12-17/alibaba-sets-up-chipmaker-101360172.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## qwerrty

TSMC's 5nm chip plant will use AMEC's 5nm plasma etching tools

在台积电的5nm生产线中，将有来自深圳中微半导体的5nm等离子体蚀刻机，自主研发，近日已经通过了台积电的验证，将用于全球首条5nm工艺生产线。
https://www.eet-china.com/news/201812191030.html

*These Companies were rated for their Etch & Clean equipment*

The companies below all received ratings for their Etch & Clean Equipment in the 2018 VLSIresearch Customer Satisfaction Survey with Plasma-Therm, AMEC, and SPTS coming out on top. Respondents commented on their expertise in their field, great customer support, and excellent product quality.


Code:


https://www.vlsiresearch.com/public/cms_pdf_upload/css_press_181206/css_press_181206.htm







*2018 Top Deposition Equipment Suppliers*

AMEC is recognized as 2018 Top Deposition Equipment Supplier in VLSIresearch Customer Satisfaction Survey. Plasma-Therm and Hitachi Kokusai Electric also coming out on top. Respondents across the board recognize these suppliers for their excellent uptime, usable performance, and overall value.



Code:


https://www.vlsiresearch.com/public/cms_pdf_upload/css_press_181121/CSS_VLSIreleases_181121.htm







*10 BEST SEMICONDUCTOR EQUIPMENT SUPPLIER RANKINGS FOR 2018*

Advantest, ASML, Teradyne, and Plasma-Therm achieve 5 VLSI Star Ratings in the 2018 10 BES


Code:


https://www.vlsiresearch.com/public/cms_pdf_upload/press_10best_v18.05/10best_v18.05.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## qwerrty

*Huawei Server Efforts: Hi1620 and Arm’s Big Server Core, Ares*

For at least four years now, Arm has been pushing its efforts to be a big part of the modern day server, the modern day data center, and in the cloud as a true enterprise player. Arm cores are found in plenty of places in the server world, with big deployments for its smartphone focused Cortex core family in big chips. However, for those same four years, we have been requesting a high-performance core, to compete in single threaded workloads with x86. That core is Ares, due out in 2019, and while Arm hasn’t officially lifted the lid on the details yet, Huawei has already announced it has hardware with Ares cores at its center.

*Huawei Is A BIG Company*
Normally at AnandTech when we discuss Huawei, it is in the context of smartphones and devices such as the Mate 20, or smartphone chips like the Kirin family. These both fall under Huawei’s ‘Consumer Business Group’, which accounts for just under half of the company’s revenue. One of Huawei’s other groups is its Enterprise wing, which is almost as big, and it creates a lot of custom hardware and silicon using its in-house design team, HiSilicon. HiSilicon’s remit goes all the way from smartphones to modems to SSD controllers to PCIe controllers and also high-performance enterprise compute processors.

*...And It Makes Server CPUs*
Last month, Huawei’s Enterprise Group lifted the lid on its fourth generation data center processor. Part of the TaiShan family, the Hi1620 would follow hardware such as the Hi1616 in being built using Arm IP. The new Hi1620 was announced as the world’s first 7nm processor for the data center, with the Ares cores being what would drive high-performance for its deployments.

The new Hi1620 will feature 24-64 cores per socket, running from 2.4-3.0 GHz. Each of these cores will have a 64KB L1-Data cache and a 64 KB L1-Instruction cache, with 512KB of private L2 cache per core. L3 would run at 1MB/core of shared cache, up to 64MB. On a scale of a consumer Skylake core, that means more L2 cache per core, but less L3. No word on associativity, however. One of the key question marks is on performance: a lot of vendors are hoping for an Arm core with Skylake-levels of raw performance.

Memory is set at 8 channels up to DDR4-3200, and the chip will support a multi-socket configuration up to 4S, with the coherent SMP interface capable of 240 GB/s for each chip-to-chip communication. The 4S layout would be a fully connected design.

IO for the Hi1620 is set at 40 PCIe 4.0 lanes, which is less than the 46 lanes on the Hi1616, but those ones were rated for PCIe 3.0. The Hi1620 will also have CCIX support, as well as dual 100GbE MACs, some USB 3.0, and some SAS connectivity.

The package listed is 60x75 mm BGA, which gives no real indication to the chip inside. But that’s a lot of balls on the back, and the package is larger than the 57.5x57.5 mm design from the last generation. Huawei states that the Hi1620 will be offered in TDP ranges from 100W to 200W, with the varying core count, but chips will be offered that can be fine-tuned for memory bound workloads.

There are still plenty of unanswered questions, such as the interconnect, but we really want to get to grips with the microarchitecture of Ares to see what is under the hood. A number of journalists at the show were predicting that Arm should be having an event in the first half of 2019 to lift the lid on the design of the core.



Code:


https://www.anandtech.com/show/13620/huawei-server-efforts-hi1620-and-arms-big-server-core-ares

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

*IC design park driving innovation in technology*
Li Xinran
13:55 UTC+8, 2018-12-25 



Zhangjiang Science City

An integrated circuit design industrial park has been established in Zhangjiang, Pudong New Area as part of Shanghai’s effort to boost China’s microelectronic industry.

Leading semiconductor developers and heavyweight IT giants, such as Tsinghua Unigroup, Shanghai Will Semiconductor, GigaDevice Semiconductor and Alibaba, have launched their businesses in the park.

IC plays a fundamental role of national economic development. IC design is at the forefront of the industry chain, which is the key link to lead industry development and promote industrial innovation.

The Shanghai Integrated Circuit Design Industrial Park, inaugurated last month, will bring together leading Chinese and overseas design companies, talented personnel and scientific research institutes on its 3 square kilometers of land.

It will feature the most advanced technology, products, innovative resources and well-developed supporting facilities for an integrated development of the city’s IC industry, or an icon for “Made in Shanghai” strategy.

According to Shanghai Commission of Economy and Informatization, Shanghai had 239 IC design companies by the end of last year, 24 more than in 2016. Fifty of those reported more than 100 million yuan (US$14.5 million) of sales each last year, and eight with a sales revenue exceeding 1 billion yuan.

More than half of the IC design firms are based in Zhangjiang with their products ranging from mobile intelligent terminal chips, smartcard chips, sensors to power management chips and semiconductor memories.

After Shenzhen, Zhangjiang was second in China’s top 10 IC design business awards last year. Unisoc, a subsidiary of Tsinghua Unigroup, ranked second on the list while Huada Semiconductor Co and GalaxyCore were fourth and ninth respectively.

According to Shanghai Integrated Circuit Industry Association, Pudong was home to 279 IC companies and 64,700 employees last year. Nearly 200 companies and around 46,000 employees were based in Zhangjiang, which has become a hub of the industry. The city will further support the construction of major projects in the IC industry, R&D, enterprise cultivation and professional personnel training and introduction.


*Industry boost*



Zhangjiang River Front Harbor will be the home to the Shanghai Integrated Circuit Design Industrial Park. It is part of the Zhangjiang Science City. 

In 2017, Shanghai’s IC industry reported 118.06 billion yuan of sales, a year-on-year increase of 12.2 percent. It is the fourth consecutive year of double-digit growth in the sales of the industry since 2014.

The Shanghai Integrated Circuit Industry Association believes that the structure of development has become more advanced and reasonable in recent years. It is more obvious that IC design plays a prominent role in the industrial chain.

IC design accounted for 37.1 percent in the entire industrial chain last year, compared to the 23.7 percent in 2011. The proportion of chip manufacturing remained around 20 percent.

IC design and chip manufacturing have replaced packaging and testing to play major roles in industry. In 2017, the total profit of Shanghai IC industry was about 8.79 billion yuan, 18 percent higher than that of 7.45 billion yuan in 2016.

Domestic equipment and advanced processing technologies have gradually replaced imported ones.

In IC manufacturing, Zhangjiang has a cluster of prestigious firms at home and abroad, such as Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corp, Hua Hong Semiconductor and Shanghai Huali Microelectronics Corp.

IC manufacturing is the backbone of the entire industry chain.

After years of development, the IC industry in Zhangjiang is constantly moving forward, and with key projects being accelerated. From design, manufacture, packaging and testing, to equipment and materials, every link in the industrial chain has been fully developed. It serves IC design firms in the upper stream and raw materials and equipment enterprises in the lower reaches.

Shanghai will take the advantage of IC manufacturing to drive coordination in industry and help to form a good ecology for further development.

Shanghai government has proposed to accelerate the layout of IC industry.

“For the development of IC industry, great efforts should be made to coordinate with the Yangtze River Delta area and accelerate the layout,” said Chen Mingbo, director of Shanghai Commission of Economy and Informatization.

The IC industry in Zhangjiang ushers in a new height of development. The building of more iconic enterprises for the “Made in Shanghai” strategy will be accelerated to seize the commanding height of scientific and technological innovation, and make greater contributions to the overall situation of national development.

Source: SHINE

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

*中微(AMEC)被评为最佳薄膜沉积设备供应商*

2018-12-26 16:21:05 来源: 互联网

在VLSIresearch（美国领先的半导体行业市场研究公司，以下简称“VLSI”）2018年12月发布的2018年度客户满意度调查（简称“CSS”）年终大盘点中，中微在全球薄膜沉积设备供应商排名中荣登榜首。






在刻蚀和清洗设备供应商排名中，以及在台湾晶圆制造设备供应商排名中，均位列第二。











（图片来源：VLSIresearch 2018 Customer Satisfaction Survey）

VLSI于今年5月曾发布了2018年度客户满意度调查结果。在当时发布的排名中，中微在芯片制造设备专业型供应商的前十名中位居第二，并被客户列为“值得信赖和推荐的供应商”。中微在另两项调查中也得到了客户极高的评价，在全球晶圆制造设备供应商中排名第三，在专用芯片制造设备供应商中排名第四。






这次VLSI的年终大盘点中介绍了更多关于2018年度客户满意度调查的细节。VLSI从1988年开始每年都会举办这项客户满意度调查，这是业内唯一一项让不同地区的客户对它们全球的半导体设备和子系统的供应商进行匿名反馈的调查，主要以供应商表现、客户服务和产品性能为评判标准进行排名。上榜企业名单中有来自美国、欧洲、亚洲和以色列的企业，中微是其中唯一一家中国本土的半导体设备公司。

http://www.semiinsights.com/s/bdt/15/35835.shtml

@TaiShang 

*TSMC’S 5NM PROCESS TO COMMENCE TRIALS FROM APRIL 2019*

By Efe Udin -

December 18, 2018

As the world’s number one foundry, TSMC has a whole lot of work to do if it hopes to remain in that position. We have barely seen chips that use the 7nm process and now, the company has already gotten to advanced stages with the 5nm development. The 7nm EUV lithography process has been completed for the first time, and the 5nm process will begin trial production in April 2019.

However, as we all know, the semiconductor process is a high-precision technology that requires a lot of work. The new process is not completely developed by TSMC. Instead, it relies on the supply of equipment and tech from the industry chain. For example, its lithography machine comes from Dutch ASML. *It is understood that in TSMC’s 5nm production line, there will be a 5nm plasma etching machine from Shenzhen Zhongwei Semiconductor(AMEC), which has been independently developed and has recently passed the verification of TSMC. Micro-Semiconductor and TSMC have cooperated in the 28nm, 10nm and 7nm processes. Now they have successfully moved into the most advanced 5nm process.*

According to reports, plasma etching machine is a key device in chip manufacturing, used for micro-engraving on the chip. The processing precision of each line and the deep hole is a few thousandths to tens of thousands of hair diameter. The precision control requirements are very high. For example, the micro-logic device of the 16nm process has more than 60 layers of microstructures, and it takes more than 1,000 process steps to overcome tens of thousands of technical details.

For a long time, the core technology of the etching machine has been monopolized by a few manufacturers, micro-semiconductor started from the 65nm plasma dielectric etching machine, 45nm, 32nm, 28nm, 16nm, 10nm all the way down to 7nm. The 5nm etching machine will be adopted by TSMC. However, it is necessary to pay special attention to the fact that micro-semiconductor is able to produce a 5 nm etching machine but there is still a lot of work to be done before a 5nm chip is developed.

AMEC 5nm plasma etching tools verified by TSMC

Advanced Micro-Fabrication Equipment (AMEC) announced recently its in-house developed 5nm plasma etching tools have been ... first 5nm process fabrication lines, the China-based fab toolmaker said. Ac...

https://www.digitimes.com/news/a20181221PD207.html

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*BOE to Build Another AMOLED Display Plant Amid Rising Demand From Device Makers*
TANG SHIHUA
DATE : DEC 27 2018/SOURCE : YICAI





BOE to Build Another AMOLED Display Plant Amid Rising Demand From Device Makers​
(Yicai Global) Dec. 27 -- BOE Technology Group plans to invest CNY46.5 billion (USD6.8 billion) in a factory for sixth-generation touch displays in order to meet demand for high-end smartphones and other mobile devices.

The Beijing-based firm, the world's largest liquid crystal display maker, has penned an agreement with the Fuqing and Fuzhou municipal governments in Fujian province to build a factory that produces flexible displays using active matrix organic light emitting diode, it said in a statement yesterday. The facility will be built in Fuqing, which is a county-level city in Fuzhou.

AMOLED displays are commonly used in consumer electronics, like smartphones, laptops, televisions and even smart watches. Apple switched out liquid crystal displays for AMOLED screens for the first time when it made the iPhone X, and the global market for the technology is set to reach nearly USD20.7 billion by 2022, according to Research and Markets.

BOE opened a similar production line in Chengdu, Sichuan province in October last year, sparking an end to Samsung Electronics' monopoly on the market. It is also building another plant in Mianyang, also in Sichuan, which it hopes will start mass-producing displays next year, and another facility in Chongqing.

The newest plant will make glass substrates that are 1,500 millimeters by 1,850 millimeters and hopes to produce 48,000 units a month, the statement said.

The three parties will set up a joint venture to handle the investment, construction and operations of the factory. BOE will chip in CNY11.3 billion (USD1.6 billion) for a 43.5 percent stake with the two governments holding the rest. The state shareholders will also help the unit obtain CNY20.5 billion in bank loans.

The local governments will also offer policy support covering land, energy supplies and human resources, and pledged not to bring in any other AMOLED or thin-film-transistor LCD display makers into Fuzhou within the three years of the date the JV opens its doors, according to the statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*中国自研Nvme固态硬盘主控获得重大突破:读取超3000MB/s*

2018-12-28 20:11:06

日前我爱存储网从上游供应链了解到，中国自研PCIe(NVMe)固态硬盘主控芯片性能指标已获得实质性技术突破，从实测性能看已经超过国外同类PCIe主控性能指标，主控性能爆棚。据了解2019年1月美国CES展会期间，该国产PCIe固态硬盘主控芯片将随国际知名SSD品牌厂商同台展出，并正式对外发布。






国产主控测试性能，从图中可以看出是1TB的版本，连续读取性能3375MB/s，连续写入高达2675MB/s。其中4K性能也极其强大！而且，由于是原型机，所以后续应该还有优化的空间！这个性能已经与可以与国际一线同台了！






该国产主控合作伙伴评测原型板 主控的容量适配，也是一个市场的关注点，同样也是技术上的重点，我爱存储网得知该国产PCIe固态硬盘主控芯片目前已经完成256G、512G、1TB、2TB四种容量固件开发，4TB版本固件也将会推出。






性能上以1TB版本为例，顺序读写速度3375MB/s、2675MB/s，随机读写性能最高可到达687KIOPS、431KIOPS，而且还在不断的优化中，最终性能会更好。 

该国产PCIe固态硬盘主控芯片业务负责人向我爱存储网透露：“公司为此PCIe（NVME）的固态硬盘主控芯片的研发投入100多名工程师，3名博士，历经20多个月精心打磨，目前测试情况显示该固态硬盘主控芯片各项指标均达到国际领先水平。

当前SATA接口固态硬盘主控芯片，国内已经有厂商实现了大规模量产，技术实力已经可以与国际接轨，但在PCIe接口固态硬盘主控芯片领域，虽然有多个国内厂商陆续发布多款产品，但尚未形成规模商业应用案例(wrong!)，与国际同行的技术成熟度和可量产性尚存在较大差距。此次公司推出的PCIe接口固态硬盘主控芯片力争在2019年能够通过其高品质获得市场的青睐，获得一席之地，从而弥补国产PCIe主控芯片没有大规模量产的缺憾”。 

我爱存储网观点：

1. 当前市场上NVME接口的固态硬盘货源并不稳定，期待这颗中国芯能早日量产， 进入产业链，为市场和消费者带来更丰富的高性能选择！

2. 正如该国产PCIE（NVME）主控芯片业务负责人所透露的，目前国产SATA主控芯片已经有多家大规模量产。但在PCIE（NVME）上目前还有缺口。

3. 一旦该国产PCIE（NVME）主控芯片大规模量产，将会驱动国内相关产业链一起升级，形成”技术——产品——营销”的新体系。我们期待！

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qwerrty

-

*RoboSense LiDAR wins CES 2019 Innovation Award for autonomous car technology*
China: RoboSense, the world’s leading autonomous driving LiDAR perception solution provider, announced that it has been named a CES 2019 Innovation Awards Honoree for the RoboSense RS-IPLS Intelligent Perception LiDAR System
https://www.geospatialworld.net/new...novation-award-for-autonomous-car-technology/

---

*Huaxing IC completed a $10 million Series A financing focused on high-performance crypto chips 华兴集成电路完成1000万美元A轮融资 专注于高性能密码芯片*
http://finance.eastmoney.com/a/201901031019012936.html

----

*Briefing: Chinese voice recognition startup AISpeech releases its first custom chip*
*Jan 4, 2019*
The importance of this new chip is also connected to the fact that, in China, speech recognition is an increasingly competitive sector that has produced a number of important IA companies. In fact, AISpeech is not the only one. During the past year, some of these AI companies, including Unisound, Mobvoi and Rokid, have released their custom AI chips.

http://en.cifnews.com/aispeech-releases-first-custom-chip/

----

*Photonic chip artificial intelligence to help "China chip" for overtaking *
*光子人工智能芯片助“中国芯”换道超车*
*2019-01-06 00:34 Beijing News *
Operators force is 1000 times faster than traditional electronic artificial intelligence chip, but only one percent of its power consumption, low latency also anti-electromagnetic interference by university doctoral Tsinghua University, Peking University, Beijing Jiaotong University and other research and development of entrepreneurship photon artificial intelligence chip technology the realization of a lot of breakthroughs in the future can be widely used in mobile phones, autopilot, intelligent robotics, unmanned aerial vehicles and other fields. Recently, the photonic chip artificial intelligence project located in Shunyi, will this new technology to the fore.

"Chip design, processing, packaging, testing all completed in China, free from dependence on foreign high-lithography process is the core technology of the lane change chips overtaking." Research team leader Bai Bing said.

http://china.qianlong.com/2019/0106/3043670.shtml

*----

Gowin Semiconductor Corp.’s Cumulative Shipments Reach 10 million pieces
January 02, 2019 21:00 ET | Source: GOWIN Semiconductor Corp.*

SAN JOSE, Calif. and GUANGZHOU, China, Jan. 02, 2019 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- Gowin Semiconductor Corp. (hereinafter referred to as "Gowin"), the world’s leading innovator of programmable logic devices, announces that its cumulative shipments have reached 10 million pieces. Among them, Gowin’s overall device sales in 2018 exceeded 8 million units, 8 times greater year over year compared to 2017.

In January 2017, Gowin shipped hundreds of FPGA devices for the first time. Since then, Gowin’s sales volume kept surging. By October 2018, the sales volume exceeded 1.2 million units per month. By the end of 2018, the annual sales volume exceeded 8 million pieces.

Up to now, Gowin has more than 400 FPGA customers worldwide, including more than 150 customers in Asia Pacific (China mainland excluded), Europe, and the United States. Customer markets cover a wide range of areas including communications, industrial, medical, LED display, video, broadcast, Internet of Things, artificial intelligence and consumer electronics.

 "This is a very important milestone for us," said Jason Zhu, CEO of Gowin Semiconductor Corp. "Gowin is still in the early stage of development and we are very happy to achieve such results. This fully proves that our innovative and differentiated design ideas work. We will continue to make breakthroughs in product and technology innovation, and look forward to achieving further success in 2019."

https://globenewswire.com/news-rele...lative-Shipments-Reach-10-million-pieces.html

-------

*high-performance anti-radiation hardened DSP chip released*
*数字信号处理芯片 “即墨芯”正式发布*
11:03 on January 6, 2019 
https://news.sina.com.cn/c/2019-01-06/doc-ihqfskcn4484772.shtml

----

* First ToF Imager from China - image-sensors-world*
Wuhan, China-based *Silicon Integrated Inc*. unveils SIF2310 that it calls "The first back-illuminated area array ToF sensor in China."

The SIF2310 integrates:






HVGA (480x360) ToF pixel array

signal generator modulating the IR source

12bit ADC

on-chip temperature sensor

logic control unit, high-speed clock

MIPI interface

The SIF2310 supports modulation frequencies up to 100MHz and output frame rates up to 240fps. With IR light source, SIF2310 can be used in face recognition, AR/VR, motion capture, 3D modeling, machine vision, and ADAS applications. The chip is available in a die or Glass-BGA package.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## qwerrty

more derail on new robosense solid-state lidar

-----

prnewswire.com
*CES 2019 Innovation Award Honoree RoboSense Launches New MEMS Solid-State LiDAR at CES 2019*
RoboSense
6-7 minutes
SHENZHEN, China, Jan. 3, 2019 /PRNewswire/ -- *RoboSense*, a leader in LiDAR perception technology solutions and CES 2019 Innovation Award Honoree, announced today that next week at *CES 2019, they will publicly demonstrate an upgraded version of their MEMS solid-state LiDAR, an automotive grade solid-state LiDAR designed for the mass production of autonomous vehicles. *The new RS-LiDAR-M1 with patented MEMS technology offers ground-breaking vehicle intelligence awareness to fully support *Level 5 driverless automated driving. *A breakthrough on the measurement range limit based on 905nm LiDAR with a detection distance to 200 meters, the upgraded optical system and signal processing technology brings *remarkable final output point cloud effect which can now clearly recognize even small objects, such as railings and fences.*

At last year's CES 2018, RoboSense demonstrated the first generation MEMS solid-state LiDAR RS-LiDAR-M1Pre. Just four months later, in May 2018, it was loaded on the Cainiao unmanned logistics vehicle and unveiled at the Ali CainiaoGlobal Intelligent Logistics Conference, becoming the *world's first solid-state LiDAR for unmanned vehicles*. RoboSense has already been sending the MEMS LiDAR product to the world's top OEMs and Tier 1 suppliers. At CES 2019, RoboSense will launch the new RS-LiDAR-M1, showcasing the potential of their MEMS optomechanical system design, with breakthrough improvements in *detection distance, resolution, Field of View (FOV), reliability, and other RoboSense award-winning LiDAR sensing technologies.*

*Double the Horizontal Field of View to 120 Degrees *

A major step forward from the previous version award-winning RoboSense RS-LiDAR-M1Pre, the new RS-LiDAR-M1 MEMS optomechanical LiDAR provides an *increased horizontal field of view by nearly 100%* compared to the previous generation, reaching an amazing *120° field of view, so that only a few RS-LiDAR-M1s are needed to cover the 360° field of view*. In addition, with only five RS-LiDAR-M1s, there is *no blind zone around the car* with dual LiDAR sensing redundancy provided in front of the car for a *L5 level of automatic driving -- full driverless driving*. Based on the target production cost at $200 each, the cost of five RS-LiDAR-M1 is only 1/100th the highest mechanical LiDAR available to the market, which is more inline with the cost requirements for the mass production of autonomous vehicles.

*Measurement Range to 200 Meters *

The battle between 1550nm and 905nm LiDAR is about cost and performance. When aiming for a low-cost 905nm LiDAR, it is necessary to overcome the technical difficulties of achieving sufficient measurement range. The RS-LiDAR-M1 achieves a breakthrough on the measurement range limit based on the 905nm LiDAR, with a detection distance to 200 meters.

*A Leap Forward in Point Cloud Effect Technology -- Even Small Objects*

The unique RS-LiDAR-M1 LiDAR system provides massive improvements, the most remarkable being the final *output point cloud effect*. The M1's detection capability is greatly improved through the upgraded optical system and signal processing technology, which can now clearly recognize even small objects,such as railings and fences.

"The RoboSense RS-LiDAR-M1 LiDAR system is a giant leap forward for driverless technology," said Mark Qiu, Co-founder, RoboSense. "We are committed to developing high-performance automotive-grade LiDAR at a low-cost to advance the LiDAR market, so that LiDAR can be used in fully unmanned vehicles, as well as assisted autonomous driving with superior environmental information detection that ensures driving safety."

A CES 2019 Innovation Award Honoree, the RS-IPLS first hardware and software algorithm based solution for the mass production of safer autonomous cars includes the RS-LiDAR-M1Pre first generation RoboSense MEMS LiDAR system and AI algorithms. *RoboSense will be exhibiting the new upgraded MEMS LiDAR, the RS-LiDAR-M1, at CES 2019, Booth #9310, North Hall*. CES is held January 8-11, 2019 at the Las Vegas Convention Center in Las Vegas, NV.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082088341779111936*Global Times*‏ Verified account @globaltimesnews
Just in: China’s #Huawei Technologies unveils Kunpeng 920 ARM-based central processing unit (#CPU), which claims to be the industry’s highest performing chipset. (Video: Chen Qingqing/GT)

9:35 AM - 7 Jan 2019


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082079466568871938
*华为发布业界最高性能ARM-based处理器，创造计算性能新纪录*
2019年01月07日

[中国，深圳，2019年1月7日] 华为宣布推出业界最高性能ARM-based处理器-鲲鹏920（Kunpeng 920），以及基于鲲鹏920的TaiShan服务器、华为云服务，并携手产业伙伴推动ARM的产业发展，打造开放、合作、共赢的生态环境，将计算性能推向新高度。




华为董事、战略Marketing总裁徐文伟发布业界最高性能ARM-based处理器-鲲鹏920（Kunpeng 920）

华为董事、战略Marketing总裁徐文伟表示：“华为在计算领域围绕客户价值持续创新；我们预见，随着智能社会的到来，未来这一领域还将持续增长。当前业务和数据的多样性带来了异构计算的需求，长期以来，华为与Intel共同合作取得了很好的成绩，为ICT产业发展作出积极贡献，华为与Intel将长期保持战略合作、持续创新。同时，ARM产业迎来新的发展机会，华为本次发布鲲鹏920及TaiShan服务器，主要应用于大数据、分布式存储、ARM原生应用等场景。我们携手全球合作伙伴，秉承开放、合作、共赢，促进ARM生态发展，做大计算领域空间，拥抱多样性计算时代！”

*业界最高性能ARM-based处理器，同性能下功耗降低30%*

鲲鹏920是目前业界最高性能ARM-based处理器。该处理器采用7nm制造工艺，基于ARM架构授权，由华为公司自主设计完成。通过优化分支预测算法、提升运算单元数量、改进内存子系统架构等一系列微架构设计，大幅提高处理器性能。典型主频下， SPECint Benchmark评分超过930，超出业界标杆25%。同时，能效比优于业界标杆30%。鲲鹏920以更低功耗为数据中心提供更强性能。

鲲鹏920主频可达2.6GHz，单芯片可支持64核。该芯片集成8通道DDR4，内存带宽超出业界主流46%。芯片集成100G RoCE以太网卡功能，大幅提高系统集成度。鲲鹏920支持PCIe4.0及CCIX接口，可提供640Gbps总带宽，单槽位接口速率为业界主流速率的两倍，有效提升存储及各类加速器的性能。

*华为TaiShan，业界性能最优的ARM服务器*

华为同步推出基于鲲鹏920的TaiShan系列服务器产品，包括均衡型，存储型和高密型三个机型。TaiShan系列服务器主要面向大数据、分布式存储和ARM原生应用等场景，发挥ARM架构在多核、高能效等方面的优势，为企业构建高性能、低功耗的新计算平台；例如大数据场景，实现了多核高并发和资源调度调优，计算性能提升20%。基于TaiShan服务器，华为云也将提供弹性云服务、裸金属服务和云手机服务。

*三个层面发力，积极构建开放、合作、共赢的ARM生态环境*

华为从硬件、基础软件和应用三个层面不断推进产业合作。长期以来，华为与GCC、Linaro、OEHI等产业组织，以及Hortonworks、Microsoft、Oracle、SAP、SUSE、Ubuntu、中标软件等合作伙伴共同打造开放、合作、共赢的生态环境。在硬件层面，华为已成为Linaro的核心成员；在基础软件层面，华为已成为OpenStack的白金会员、CNCF的Founder成员；在应用层面，华为参与绿色计算产业联盟GCC，GCC发布《绿色计算产业联盟服务器标准白皮书》、并构建绿色计算开源开放社区；华为在欧洲参与“Open Edge+HPC Initiative”。

华为认为，万物互联、万物感知和万物智能的智能社会正加速到来，基于ARM的智能终端应用加速发展并出现云端协同；与此同时，云计算下的新业务让数据类型越发多样性，如大数据应用、分布式存储和部分边缘计算等，这些场景应用对多核（Many Core）高能效计算提出明确需求，在性能和功耗方面具有优势的ARM计算系统将发挥作用。

从行业趋势和应用需求看，多样性计算时代正在到来，多种数据类型和场景驱使计算架构的优化，多种计算架构的组合是实现最优性能计算的必然选择。徐文伟最后表示:“麒麟980助力华为手机推向智慧新高度，基于昇腾310的产品和服务（如华为云）使能行业普惠AI；今天，我们以鲲鹏920，把计算带入多核异构的多样性时代。华为在计算领域厚积薄发、持续的创新突破 ，与客户及伙伴一起共同努力，构建万物互联的智能世界！”

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Rafi

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082088341779111936*Global Times*‏ Verified account @globaltimesnews
> Just in: China’s #Huawei Technologies unveils Kunpeng 920 ARM-based central processing unit (#CPU), which claims to be the industry’s highest performing chipset. (Video: Chen Qingqing/GT)
> 
> 9:35 AM - 7 Jan 2019
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082079466568871938
> *华为发布业界最高性能ARM-based处理器，创造计算性能新纪录*
> 2019年01月07日
> 
> [中国，深圳，2019年1月7日] 华为宣布推出业界最高性能ARM-based处理器-鲲鹏920（Kunpeng 920），以及基于鲲鹏920的TaiShan服务器、华为云服务，并携手产业伙伴推动ARM的产业发展，打造开放、合作、共赢的生态环境，将计算性能推向新高度。
> 
> 
> 
> 华为董事、战略Marketing总裁徐文伟发布业界最高性能ARM-based处理器-鲲鹏920（Kunpeng 920）
> 
> 华为董事、战略Marketing总裁徐文伟表示：“华为在计算领域围绕客户价值持续创新；我们预见，随着智能社会的到来，未来这一领域还将持续增长。当前业务和数据的多样性带来了异构计算的需求，长期以来，华为与Intel共同合作取得了很好的成绩，为ICT产业发展作出积极贡献，华为与Intel将长期保持战略合作、持续创新。同时，ARM产业迎来新的发展机会，华为本次发布鲲鹏920及TaiShan服务器，主要应用于大数据、分布式存储、ARM原生应用等场景。我们携手全球合作伙伴，秉承开放、合作、共赢，促进ARM生态发展，做大计算领域空间，拥抱多样性计算时代！”
> 
> *业界最高性能ARM-based处理器，同性能下功耗降低30%*
> 
> 鲲鹏920是目前业界最高性能ARM-based处理器。该处理器采用7nm制造工艺，基于ARM架构授权，由华为公司自主设计完成。通过优化分支预测算法、提升运算单元数量、改进内存子系统架构等一系列微架构设计，大幅提高处理器性能。典型主频下， SPECint Benchmark评分超过930，超出业界标杆25%。同时，能效比优于业界标杆30%。鲲鹏920以更低功耗为数据中心提供更强性能。
> 
> 鲲鹏920主频可达2.6GHz，单芯片可支持64核。该芯片集成8通道DDR4，内存带宽超出业界主流46%。芯片集成100G RoCE以太网卡功能，大幅提高系统集成度。鲲鹏920支持PCIe4.0及CCIX接口，可提供640Gbps总带宽，单槽位接口速率为业界主流速率的两倍，有效提升存储及各类加速器的性能。
> 
> *华为TaiShan，业界性能最优的ARM服务器*
> 
> 华为同步推出基于鲲鹏920的TaiShan系列服务器产品，包括均衡型，存储型和高密型三个机型。TaiShan系列服务器主要面向大数据、分布式存储和ARM原生应用等场景，发挥ARM架构在多核、高能效等方面的优势，为企业构建高性能、低功耗的新计算平台；例如大数据场景，实现了多核高并发和资源调度调优，计算性能提升20%。基于TaiShan服务器，华为云也将提供弹性云服务、裸金属服务和云手机服务。
> 
> *三个层面发力，积极构建开放、合作、共赢的ARM生态环境*
> 
> 华为从硬件、基础软件和应用三个层面不断推进产业合作。长期以来，华为与GCC、Linaro、OEHI等产业组织，以及Hortonworks、Microsoft、Oracle、SAP、SUSE、Ubuntu、中标软件等合作伙伴共同打造开放、合作、共赢的生态环境。在硬件层面，华为已成为Linaro的核心成员；在基础软件层面，华为已成为OpenStack的白金会员、CNCF的Founder成员；在应用层面，华为参与绿色计算产业联盟GCC，GCC发布《绿色计算产业联盟服务器标准白皮书》、并构建绿色计算开源开放社区；华为在欧洲参与“Open Edge+HPC Initiative”。
> 
> 华为认为，万物互联、万物感知和万物智能的智能社会正加速到来，基于ARM的智能终端应用加速发展并出现云端协同；与此同时，云计算下的新业务让数据类型越发多样性，如大数据应用、分布式存储和部分边缘计算等，这些场景应用对多核（Many Core）高能效计算提出明确需求，在性能和功耗方面具有优势的ARM计算系统将发挥作用。
> 
> 从行业趋势和应用需求看，多样性计算时代正在到来，多种数据类型和场景驱使计算架构的优化，多种计算架构的组合是实现最优性能计算的必然选择。徐文伟最后表示:“麒麟980助力华为手机推向智慧新高度，基于昇腾310的产品和服务（如华为云）使能行业普惠AI；今天，我们以鲲鹏920，把计算带入多核异构的多样性时代。华为在计算领域厚积薄发、持续的创新突破 ，与客户及伙伴一起共同努力，构建万物互联的智能世界！”



Game changer, fck you trump.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Huawei introduces high-performance ARM-based CPU*
By Ma Si | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2019-01-07 11:35
















Xu Wenwei,chief strategy marketing officer at Huawei, unveils Kunpeng 920 in Shenzhen on January 7. [Photo/chinadaily.com.cn]

Huawei Technologies Co Ltd unveiled a high-performance chip for servers on Tuesday to reduce reliance on foreign suppliers such as Intel Corp, amid its ongoing push to expand presence in the semiconductor sector.

The central processing unit, called Kunpeng 920, is based on the ARM architecture. It is designed to better meet the exponentially growing demand for bigger computing capabilities in data centers while offering lower power consumption.

Xu Wenwei, chief strategy marketing officer at Huawei, said no single architecture can meet all computing demands and the company aims to move toward a more diversified computing power world.

"Kunpeng 920 is arguably the world's best high-performance ARM-based CPU," Xu said, "from the moment on, the saying that the ARM design is not good at processing data becomes invalid."

The move also marks that Huawei has joined the ranks of players such as Qualcomm Inc to challenge the dominant position of Intel's x86 architecture in server chips.

Designed on the basis of ARM architecture, Kunpeng 920 feature far lower power consumption than Intel's X86-based processors, which can greatly help reduce energy costs.

Power consumption accounts for around 30 to 50 percent of IT costs, Li Guanyu, deputy head of the informatization and software service department at the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology, said in an earlier interview.

"As the demand for real-time data processing capabilities will surge in future, the global industry desires high-efficiency, low-energy and low-cost servers," Li added.

*Huawei Rolls 7nm ARM Server CPU | EE Times*
Kunpeng 920 said to outperform ThunderX2, Ampere by 25%
By Rick Merritt, 01.06.19 

SAN JOSE, Calif. – Huawei announced a 7nm Arm-based server CPU it claims outperforms rivals and servers using it. The Kunpeng 920 shows the increasing sophistication of China’s largest system vendor and chip designer at a time when it’s at the center of heated trade tensions with the U.S.

The Kunpeng 920 packs 64 custom Arm-v8 cores running at 2.6 GHz. It supports eight DDR4 channels running up to 2,933 MT/s, two 100G Ethernet ports and PCIe Gen 4.

Huawei said the chip hits 930 on a SpecInt benchmark. It claimed that puts it 30% ahead in performance and 30% in power efficiency over Arm server rivals such as Marvell’s ThunderX2 and Ampere’s eMAG, recently adopted by Huawei’s server rival Lenovo.

ThunderX2 and eMAG are 16nm CPUs with 32 cores running at similar speeds but using slower DDR4 and Gen 3 PCIe interfaces. The Kunpeng chip still lags Intel’s 14nm Xeon Gold which surpasses 1000 on SpecInt using only 18 cores.

Huawei has long been rumored to be working on a high-end Arm-based server CPU. To date, Arm-based chips have had little traction in data centers beyond use in appliances and storage controllers, in part due to the dominance of Intel’s x86 in server software.

For example, Microsoft’s Azure team said it was testing such chips more than a year ago, but it has yet to announce any production use of them. Amazon bought Arm chip designer Annapurna, but so far has used the chips mainly as storage controllers. Last year, Qualcomm folded its ARM server CPU group to cut a billion dollars from its expenses after China failed to approve its mega-merger with NXP.

Intel is pairing its latest Xeon chips with its proprietary Optane DIMMs and adding more machine-learning capabilities to the CPUs. In November, AMD announced a 7nm x86 server processor as a follow on to its 14nm version, soaking up some of the demand for an alternative to Intel.

Huawei said it will target the chips at native Arm applications and jobs such as big data and distributed storage that benefit from many cores. It announced three versions of servers that will use the chips as well as three cloud services it will offer, including a so-called Phone Cloud service.

Next page: Kunpeng proprietary to Huawei’s growing servers




The Kunpeng 920 hits 930 on the SpecInt benchmark._Click to enlarge. (Source: Huawei)
_​The Kunpeng 920 adds to a large and growing x86 server business for Huawei. The company plans to continue its mainstream x86 line which it said has grown from sales of just 77,000 systems in 2012 to more than 918,000 last year.

Huawei’s processor comes at a time when the telecom giant has surpassed Apple to become the world’s second largest smartphone maker. Its latest handset uses its own 7nm application processor released about the same time as a similar chip in the iPhone.




TaiShan servers target applications that can make use of its 64 custom Arm v8 cores. Click to enlarge. (Source: Huawei)​
Despite its prowess in semiconductors, Huawei has no merchant market plans, said a company executive.

“Since the early 1990s when we released our first chip, we have never thought about making HiSilicon a separate business…[and that remains] our long term strategy,” he said.

The news comes as Huawei is at the center of a U.S./China trade war impacting the tech industry. The company’s CFO was recently detained in Canada at the request of the U.S. alleging a role in selling banned equipment to Iraq.

In a similar dispute, the U.S. effectively shut down operations for several weeks last year at Huawei’s smaller cousin, ZTE, after banning sales of U.S. chips to the company.
_
— Rick Merritt, Silicon Valley Bureau Chief, EE Times_

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## TaiShang

Rafi said:


> Game changer, fck you trump.



The US is winning. 

This is what their media says ten times a day. 

China, on the other hand, will collapse soon because Apple is going down the drain.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## qwerrty

they don't sell it to others. disappointing.. at some point they will have to spin-off their chip division..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qwerrty

lol 

--





*Samsung Electronics Chooses Micro LED from Sanan Optoelectronics Over Its Own Micro LED*
www.etnews.com
5-6 minutes

Samsung Electronics is planning to commercialize micro LED TV by working a biggest LED company in China. Micro LED TV is a next-generation TV that has its pixels composed of ultra-small LEDs. Fact that Samsung Electronics, which is the number one TV manufacturer in the world and has its own LED business, is choosing Chinese company’s technologies over its LED technologies is drawing heads from other industries. China, which has been playing so-called ‘chicken game’ in LED markets, has also emerged as the ‘number one threat’ in micro LED markets as well.

According to industries on the 11th, Samsung Electronics recently made a strategic partnership with Sanan Optoelectronics and it decided to purchase micro LEDs produced by Sanan first. Sanan Optoelectronics and Samsung Electronics have maintained an exclusive relationship for three years as it was the only company to supply micro LEDs to Samsung Electronics. Samsung Electronics also promised to pay advance payment of $17.0 million (18.4 billion KRW) to Sanan Optoelectronics.

Samsung Electronics made this partnership with micro LED TV in its mind. Micro LED TV is a TV that has its pixels (smallest unit that composes a display) composed of ultra-small LED and it is excellent in brightness, contrast range, and color representation ability without needing backlights or color filters. However, it needs many LEDs. About 2,600 LED chips are needed just to make a 4K-resolution TV. Their interests agreed with each other from an aspect that Samsung Electronics was looking to secure large scale of LEDs and Sanan Optoelectronics was looking to secure a stable customer. Although Sanan Optoelectronics is a normal business, it is the biggest LED chip manufacturer in China.

Fact that Samsung Electronics is joining hands with a Chinese company is drawing heads from other industries. Samsung Electronics is manufacturing its own LED chips and packages through its LED Business Team. Despite manufacturing its own LEDs, Samsung Electronics’ business department that oversees TVs made a strategic partnership with Sanan Optoelectronics. It can be seen it made such move as Sanan’s competitive edge in LED surpasses Samsung Electronics’ competitive edge.

Samsung Electronics selected LED as one of five new businesses in 2010 and it has been promoting its LED business on full-scale. It has been very active in LED business as it commercialized its own sapphire ingot and finished products. However, global LED markets went into a ‘game of chicken’ due to oversupply and cheap Chinese products, Samsung’s LED business was restructured as it started to make losses. It seems that loss of continuous competitive edge was the ultimate cause for Samsung Electronics to lose an opportunity in a new market called ‘micro LED’.

On the other hand, Chinese businesses that have grown with support from Chinese Government and others have prepared stepping stones to grab upper hands even in micro LED markets.
Samsung Electronics is the biggest TV manufacturer in the world and it is looking to promote micro LED TV as its next-generation strategic product. Actually, it started large display business using LEDs and it is working on micro LED TVs for homes. It is estimated number of demands for LEDs will continue to increase greatly in the future. It is worrisome that Chinese LED businesses, which are already giving hard time on South Korean LED industries, will become an even bigger threat in the future.

“It is heard that Sanan Optoelectronics ordered 150 MOCVD (Metal-Organic Chemical Vapour Deposition) equipment, which are equipment necessary for manufacturing LEDs, at the end of last year for its partnership with Samsung Electronics.” said a representative for a South Korean LED business. “There is not a business in South Korea that can make such a large-scale investment.”

According to a market research company called Markets&Markets, it is estimated that size of micro LED markets will grow by 54.7% annually on average from $250 million in 2017 to $19.92 billion in 2025.
“We made a partnership with Sanan Optoelectronics to commercialize micro LED.” said Samsung Electronics. “However, we are also looking to work with other companies as well when necessary.”
Staff Reporter Yun, Keonil

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Han Patriot

qwerrty said:


> lol
> 
> --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Samsung Electronics Chooses Micro LED from Sanan Optoelectronics Over Its Own Micro LED*
> www.etnews.com
> 5-6 minutes
> 
> Samsung Electronics is planning to commercialize micro LED TV by working a biggest LED company in China. Micro LED TV is a next-generation TV that has its pixels composed of ultra-small LEDs. Fact that Samsung Electronics, which is the number one TV manufacturer in the world and has its own LED business, is choosing Chinese company’s technologies over its LED technologies is drawing heads from other industries. China, which has been playing so-called ‘chicken game’ in LED markets, has also emerged as the ‘number one threat’ in micro LED markets as well.
> 
> According to industries on the 11th, Samsung Electronics recently made a strategic partnership with Sanan Optoelectronics and it decided to purchase micro LEDs produced by Sanan first. Sanan Optoelectronics and Samsung Electronics have maintained an exclusive relationship for three years as it was the only company to supply micro LEDs to Samsung Electronics. Samsung Electronics also promised to pay advance payment of $17.0 million (18.4 billion KRW) to Sanan Optoelectronics.
> 
> Samsung Electronics made this partnership with micro LED TV in its mind. Micro LED TV is a TV that has its pixels (smallest unit that composes a display) composed of ultra-small LED and it is excellent in brightness, contrast range, and color representation ability without needing backlights or color filters. However, it needs many LEDs. About 2,600 LED chips are needed just to make a 4K-resolution TV. Their interests agreed with each other from an aspect that Samsung Electronics was looking to secure large scale of LEDs and Sanan Optoelectronics was looking to secure a stable customer. Although Sanan Optoelectronics is a normal business, it is the biggest LED chip manufacturer in China.
> 
> Fact that Samsung Electronics is joining hands with a Chinese company is drawing heads from other industries. Samsung Electronics is manufacturing its own LED chips and packages through its LED Business Team. Despite manufacturing its own LEDs, Samsung Electronics’ business department that oversees TVs made a strategic partnership with Sanan Optoelectronics. It can be seen it made such move as Sanan’s competitive edge in LED surpasses Samsung Electronics’ competitive edge.
> 
> Samsung Electronics selected LED as one of five new businesses in 2010 and it has been promoting its LED business on full-scale. It has been very active in LED business as it commercialized its own sapphire ingot and finished products. However, global LED markets went into a ‘game of chicken’ due to oversupply and cheap Chinese products, Samsung’s LED business was restructured as it started to make losses. It seems that loss of continuous competitive edge was the ultimate cause for Samsung Electronics to lose an opportunity in a new market called ‘micro LED’.
> 
> On the other hand, Chinese businesses that have grown with support from Chinese Government and others have prepared stepping stones to grab upper hands even in micro LED markets.
> Samsung Electronics is the biggest TV manufacturer in the world and it is looking to promote micro LED TV as its next-generation strategic product. Actually, it started large display business using LEDs and it is working on micro LED TVs for homes. It is estimated number of demands for LEDs will continue to increase greatly in the future. It is worrisome that Chinese LED businesses, which are already giving hard time on South Korean LED industries, will become an even bigger threat in the future.
> 
> “It is heard that Sanan Optoelectronics ordered 150 MOCVD (Metal-Organic Chemical Vapour Deposition) equipment, which are equipment necessary for manufacturing LEDs, at the end of last year for its partnership with Samsung Electronics.” said a representative for a South Korean LED business. “There is not a business in South Korea that can make such a large-scale investment.”
> 
> According to a market research company called Markets&Markets, it is estimated that size of micro LED markets will grow by 54.7% annually on average from $250 million in 2017 to $19.92 billion in 2025.
> “We made a partnership with Sanan Optoelectronics to commercialize micro LED.” said Samsung Electronics. “However, we are also looking to work with other companies as well when necessary.”
> Staff Reporter Yun, Keonil


I still remember 10 years ago the Indians were laughing at Sanan Opto. They say this company will soon collapse, this was after Sanan invested in some MOVCD machines which were made domestically.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

Han Patriot said:


> I still remember 10 years ago the Indians were laughing at Sanan Opto. They say this company will soon collapse, this was after Sanan invested in some MOVCD machines which were made domestically.



Some Indians (on this forum) beats you to first laugh and then see the facts. 




qwerrty said:


> On the other hand, Chinese businesses that have grown with support from Chinese Government and others have prepared stepping stones to grab upper hands even in micro LED markets.



Government's helping and guiding hand is very critical. The same happened when Taiwan region begun to build itself as a computer and then microchip kingdom. Government's hand is everywhere. 

Japan is similar, too.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## qwerrty

TaiShang said:


> Some Indians (on this forum) beats you to first laugh and then see the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Government's helping and guiding hand is very critical. The same happened when Taiwan region begun to build itself as a computer and then microchip kingdom. Government's hand is everywhere.
> 
> Japan is similar, too.


 
sanan's nicroLED lo
---

theverge.com
*Samsung’s 75-inch MicroLED 4K TV is a huge step into the future*
Chris Welch@chriswelch
5-6 minutes
After introducing an enormous MicroLED TV called The Wall at last year’s CES, Samsung has returned in 2019 with a smaller, 75-inch 4K TV that’s a far more practical fit for the living room. It uses the same MicroLED foundation as The Wall, combining “individual tiles of self-emissive MicroLEDs, featuring millions of inorganic red, green and blue microscopic LED chips that emit their own bright light to produce brilliant colors on screen.” There’s no backlight required, so MicroLED displays can be incredibly thin.

But the bigger appeal of MicroLED is picture quality that should rival or beat OLED without any of the pitfalls of using an organic compound; that’s what the O in OLED stands for, after all. In theory, MicroLED should deliver perfect blacks (all of the microscopic LEDs can be turned off individually), best-in-class brightness, and an incredibly wide HDR color palette — without burn-in and hopefully with a significantly longer lifespan than OLED panels, since there’s no natural degradation to worry about.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Semiconductor makers boosted by AI trend*
By He Wei in Shanghai | China Daily | Updated: 2019-01-11 10:17
















Technicians check chips at a technology company in Guigang, the Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region.[Photo by Tan Kaixing/for China Daily]

The increasing commercialization of artificial intelligence is set to give China a substantial boost in the global semiconductors field, say international researchers.

Revenues from semiconductors manufactured in China will grow by 25 percent to approximately $110 billion in 2019, as producers meet the increasing domestic demand for chipsets, fueled in part by AI advances, said consultancy Deloitte Global in an annual industry preview released on Tuesday.

A Chinese chip foundry will begin producing semiconductors specialized to support AI and machine learning tasks, thanks to massive domestic demand and the technological might of domestic tech giants, said Chris Arkenberg, a research manager with Deloitte's Center for Technology, Media and Telecommunications.

"China is perhaps better positioned now than ever before to become a globally competitive player in both semiconductors and AI ... because leading digital businesses (in China) have signaled that greater domestic self-supply of semiconductors is a vital component of their future," he said.

For instance, China's technology trio, namely Baidu, Alibaba and Tencent, hold stakes in more than half of China's 124 unicorn startups, including SenseTime, the world's most valuable pure-play AI company.

"They are spending and hiring aggressively to create onshore manufacturing capabilities approaching those of the top global foundries," Arkenberg noted.

Beijing's Horizon Robotics, founded by the former head of Baidu's Institute of Deep Learning, supplies embedded chips for machine vision and is working with major automotive brands to provide edge processing with machine vision for vehicles.

Another notable Chinese chip player, Cambricon, also has a line of chips specializing in supporting machine learning tasks, contributing design support for AI in Huawei's Kirin smartphone chipset and then delivering its own machine learning solutions for data centers.

The massive troves of data in the Chinese market will help to improve the precision and accuracy of algorithms, thus fueling the development of AI chips, said Roger Chung, Deloitte Research TMT senior manager.

In announcing the decision to establish a dedicated chip company in October, Zhang Jianfeng, chief technology officer of Alibaba, attributed the tech giant's unique position to lead breakthroughs in chips to its "advantages in algorithm and data intelligence".

AI is likely to become a springboard for China's semiconductors industry in the long term, given the massive troves of data generated in various scenarios and the relatively easier access to them, said Bill Lu, a Hong Kong-based managing director in research at UBS.

"China's top internet players have the biggest command of consumer data and are better positioned to bear the ever-increasing marginal costs to capture new customers," Lu said.

Advances in AI are one of the driving forces for the global semiconductor industry with an anticipated 5 to 6 percent growth rate over the next two decades, said Morris Chang, founder of Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Co, in September.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

*Unigroup starts mass production of 3D NAND backend lines*
Shinee Wu, Taipei; Willis Ke, DIGITIMES
Monday 14 January 2019

Unimos Microelectronics, a re-invested memory backend service affiliate of China's Tsinghua Unigroup, has recently kicked off volume production at its 3D NAND memory chips packaging and testing lines, marking a great stride by the group toward building sound memory and storage ecosystems.

Unimos Microelectronics was renamed in July 2018 from ChipMos (Shanghai), originally a wholly-owned subsidiary of Taiwan's ChipMos Technologies, after Unigroup acquired a 48% stake in the subsidiary in June 2017 to become the largest shareholder of the joint venture.

Unigroup sources said that Unimos has fared smoothly in shifting its operation focus to memory packaging and testing services. The company started construction of brand-new 3D NAND backend service lines in April 2018, completed installation of clean rooms in May, kicked off trial production in June, finished initial product verification in September, and passed product validations at clients in November.

Unigroup can now provide one-stop backend services for memory products, including 3D NAND (raw NAND, eMMC, UFS, eMCP, TF card), 2D NAND, NOR, DRAM, and SRAM.

The group's memory production arm Yangtze Memory Technology (YMTC) has completed in-house development of 32-layer 3D NAND chips and is set to start mass production at its Wuhan production base in 2019, with construction of its memory plants in Nanjing and Chengdu also underway. In addition, the group has also kicked off construction of an SSD plant in Suzhou, Jiangsu province.

Industry sources said China's market has shown ever-expanding demand for 3D NAND, with the penetration ratio for 3D NAND in enterprise-use SSD products shooting up to 77% in 2018 from 10% in 2015 and the corresponding ratio for consumer SSD surging to 60% from 3%. This has demonstrated the mainstream status of 3D NAND in application to either enterprise or consumer SSDs.

To meet the market demand, Unigroup inked in November 2018 a long-term strategic partnership with China's SSD maker Shenzhen Longsys Electronics and then teamed up in December with Taiwan-based NAND controller chip provider Phison Electronics, to deepen cooperation in memory chip supply chains, product designs and contract production to further expand the group's memory and storage ecosystems.



https://www.digitimes.com/news/a20190114PD208.html

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

*SMIC reportedly to move 14nm process to volume production in 1H19 | DIGITIMES*
Jessie Shen, DIGITIMES, Taipei
Wednesday 30 January 2019

Semiconductor Manufacturing International (SMIC) is expected to enter volume production of chips built using 14nm FinFET process technology in the first half of 2019, fulfilling the first orders coming from the handset sector, according to media reports in China.

SMIC has managed to improve its 14nm process manufacturing yield rate to 95%, the reports said. SMIC has made significant progress with its FinFET process development since Liang Mong-song, former R&D guru of Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company (TSMC) and Samsung Foundry, joined the Shanghai-based foundry.

Meanwhile, financial support from the government has been accelerating the development of SMIC's 14nm and more advanced process technologies since 2018, the reports indicated. SMIC has plans to roll out more advanced 10nm and 7nm FinFET processes.

Liang reiterated during SMIC's most-recent investors meeting the foundry's push for advanced technology development. SMIC has developed its 28nm HKC+ process platform, and is gearing up for risk production of chips using the company's first-generation FinFET node in the first half of 2019, according to Liang.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

I think 2019-2020 will be threshold years for China's semiconductor industry. China will at least join in the leading manufacturers, cutting down on expensive imports.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

TaiShang said:


> I think 2019-2020 will be threshold years for China's semiconductor industry. China will at least join in the leading manufacturers, cutting down on expensive imports.



Totally and utterly incorrect. 

In this period China's most advanced node will be 14nm, while world's most advanced node will be 5 nm. China will be 3 generations behind. 

China will have no DRAM manufacturer. 

China will have a NAND manufacturer whose products will not be competitive, and will lag 3 generations behind leading edge. 

China will still be importing x86 chips. 

China will have no major GPU and FPGA vendors as such. 

China will be dependent on foreign suppliers for equipment, materials etc.


----------



## oprih

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Totally and utterly incorrect.
> 
> In this period China's most advanced node will be 14nm, while world's most advanced node will be 5 nm. China will be 3 generations behind.
> 
> China will have no DRAM manufacturer.
> 
> China will have a NAND manufacturer whose products will not be competitive, and will lag 3 generations behind leading edge.
> 
> China will still be importing x86 chips.
> 
> China will have no major GPU and FPGA vendors as such.
> 
> China will be dependent on foreign suppliers for equipment, materials etc.


No.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

oprih said:


> No.


Why even bother with this trash? We all know the only thing India will lead in 2020, 2030,..., 2990,... is open defecation. Shining Sh*tting India.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

oprih said:


> No.



Well your no, doesn't change facts. These are the facts, unless you can contradict me with reliable sources and reports.


----------



## Han Patriot

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Totally and utterly incorrect.
> 
> In this period China's most advanced node will be 14nm, while world's most advanced node will be 5 nm. China will be 3 generations behind.
> 
> China will have no DRAM manufacturer.
> 
> China will have a NAND manufacturer whose products will not be competitive, and will lag 3 generations behind leading edge.
> 
> China will still be importing x86 chips.
> 
> China will have no major GPU and FPGA vendors as such.
> 
> China will be dependent on foreign suppliers for equipment, materials etc.


So? At least we are trying our best? What are you doing here moaning? What is India doing? Nothing but talking right?
For the materials part, please do some research. We do produce our own semiconductor materials but not 100%. Ever heard of Amex 5nm etcher? You can moan all you want we are still gonna advance inch by inch what has history proven to you? China will always reach there and you will always be behind us. It's just cultural, you talk/ moan/ and get jealous instead of working hard.




TaiShang said:


> I think 2019-2020 will be threshold years for China's semiconductor industry. China will at least join in the leading manufacturers, cutting down on expensive imports.


We are already the top 10 largest fab but not at the most advanced node.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Han Patriot said:


> So? At least we are trying our best? What are you doing here moaning? What is India doing? Nothing but talking right?
> For the materials part, please do some research. We do produce our own semiconductor materials but not 100%. Ever heard of Amex 5nm etcher? You can moan all you want we are still gonna advance inch by inch what has history proven to you? China will always reach there and you will always be behind us. It's just cultural, you talk/ moan/ and get jealous instead of working hard.



Did I ever bring up India? You could have said that India is very behind, and I would have agreed. 

What I disagreed to was the stupid notion that within a year or two China was somehow going to catch up to the leaders in the field. 

And that is the truth. You may catch up in the future, I wish you luck, but in the next 1-2 year, it's a definite NO. 

Also, AMEC 5nm etcher is an under development product, apart from that AMEC has a 2-3% market share in the etching equipment market. I wonder why it's products are not as widely used if they are indeed good enough. 

Your semiconductor material vendors are actually few and far between. In fact, most of Chinese production of such materials is done by foreign companies. So things like electronic grade pure gases are produced not by Chinese companies, but fully owned foreign subsidiaries. 



Han Patriot said:


> We are already the top 10 largest fab but not at the most advanced node.



Sure you are in the top 10. But the claim by @TaiShang was that soon in a year you would be getting rid of imports and foreign suppliers. 

That is totally nuts. Even, the mid range phones these days are being manufactured at processes of 10nm.


----------



## Han Patriot

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Did I ever bring up India? You could have said that India is very behind, and I would have agreed.
> 
> What I disagreed to was the stupid notion that within a year or two China was somehow going to catch up to the leaders in the field.
> 
> And that is the truth. You may catch up in the future, I wish you luck, but in the next 1-2 year, it's a definite NO.
> 
> Also, AMEC 5nm etcher is an under development product, apart from that AMEC has a 2-3% market share in the etching equipment market. I wonder why it's products are not as widely used if they are indeed good enough.
> 
> Your semiconductor material vendors are actually few and far between. In fact, most of Chinese production of such materials is done by foreign companies. So things like electronic grade pure gases are produced not by Chinese companies, but fully owned foreign subsidiaries.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you are in the top 10. But the claim by @TaiShang was that soon in a year you would be getting rid of imports and foreign suppliers.
> 
> That is totally nuts. Even, the mid range phones these days are being manufactured at processes of 10nm.


AMEC etcher is already being used in TSMC, the reason they are underutilized is because of branding issues not just because of technology. Well, I believe we can catch up within 4-5 years, not the best but on par.

We have materials and even gases, just not as efficient, you shut us out of that chain, we can still produce those essential materials. I suggest you do more research on our domestic manufacturers and btw you think Linde and Air Products can just move their plants away in a day? Those engineers Manning those plants are not Chinese? It's only out of respect of intellectual property we can't commandeer their technology.

*Blazing a trail in industrial gases*
http://global.chinadaily.com.cn/a/201806/04/WS5b149f4aa31001b82571df52.html

Not many might be aware that a Chinese entity called the 718th Research Institute is the world's third-largest manufacturer of industrial gases such as nitrogen trifluoride or and tungsten hexafluoride or WF6.

These gases are used widely in industries like semiconductors and solar energy

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## nahtanbob

Speeder 2 said:


> My 2 cents, not an expert on semicon though:
> 
> Simply due to population size, Samsung of S Korea just can’t compete with the leading firms from the US, China, the EU and Japan in the long run.
> 
> Intel, or other world leading US high tech firms in general, enjoys a decisive systematic advantage over SMIC and most other top tech firms of China, namely the world’s largest and the most complete cross-discipline* Value Chain *. This makes it very hard for China to compete with at the top end.
> 
> By "value chain" I specifically mean the broad sense (in contrast to usual narrow sense industrial value chain) individual-centred innovation culture + well-funded R&D integrated into complete industrial value chain + supplemented by the relatively efficient (and the most powerful) financial machenism particularly WS investment banking and VC.
> 
> Under such a system, an innovative individual is proactively encouraged culturally and financially to come up with fresh ideas. And these ideas (not neccesarily even world-leading some times compared to their potential competitors in the rest of the world, e.g. Facebook, or Microsoft ), could be more easily discovered,nurished, and well-financed immediately by either locally-based VC or universities, before being recommended, assisted and adopted by local industry leaders and eventually propagated throughout the rest of the world being the next gen gold standard by both the local world-class industries and universities, valued and supported in int’l capital market by the most powerful financial force – WallStreet.
> 
> China currently is no match for this "killer app", if its current financial sector ( particularly investment banking and VC), deep and systematic integration of local universities & industries, and its party-dominated (instead of private industrialists-dominated) large companies are not up to the same, or even better, standard of efficiency.
> 
> That’s why we see most of ground-breaking innovations which eventually lead the world next gen industrial standards come from the West, particularly the US.
> 
> This then leads to the popular myth that “Westerners can innovate, and the Chinese lack genes of innovation but just copy”. It is not gene, but more the aforementioned system behind the scene that makes or breaks, let alone the fact the many who are mainly responsible for so-called “westerners innovations” are in fact “the Chinese” who happen to live in the West.
> 
> So on the topic, even though Huawei and ZTE show that it can be done to some extent in one area (i.e. telecom), without deep and thorough re-structuring of Chinese party-owned large industries and universities to become more “Huawei-alike” at least, China (e.g. SMIC etc) is unlikely to match, let alone surpass, most other key industrial sector leaders of the US, such as what Intel and ARM do in semicon, in the foreseeable future I am afraid, simply because the US is bound to constantly generate the next “Steven Jobs” systematically, while the relatively inefficient Chinese system is bound to bury, or at least drag the legs of, the next “Chinese Steven Jobs” systematically .
> 
> In order to compete with the US on key tech, China must change.



does the chinese version of steve jobs get buried in the intense competition in China ?
is my hunch right ?


----------



## sinait

nahtanbob said:


> does the chinese version of steve jobs get buried in the intense competition in China ?
> is my hunch right ?


Why would the Chinese want to emulate Steve Jobs.?

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/science...layed-no-role-design-early-Apple-devices.html
*Steve Jobs didn't know technology and just wanted to be important': Steve Wozniak claims his business partner played no role in the design of early Apple devices*

Steve Jobs is *JUST A SMART THIEF*.
Steve Jobs "*Good artists copy; great artists steal*"
https://www.forbes.com/sites/gilpre...-steals-from-xerox-to-battle-big-brother-ibm/
*Apple and Steve Jobs Steal From Xerox To Battle Big Brother IBM*

*Lucky Steve Jobs is AMERICAN or else he will perish IN JAIL*.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nahtanbob

sinait said:


> Why would the Chinese want to emulate Steve Jobs.?
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/science...layed-no-role-design-early-Apple-devices.html
> *Steve Jobs didn't know technology and just wanted to be important': Steve Wozniak claims his business partner played no role in the design of early Apple devices*
> 
> Steve Jobs is *JUST A SMART THIEF*.
> Steve Jobs "*Good artists copy; great artists steal*"
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/gilpre...-steals-from-xerox-to-battle-big-brother-ibm/
> *Apple and Steve Jobs Steal From Xerox To Battle Big Brother IBM*
> 
> *Lucky Steve Jobs is AMERICAN or else he will perish IN JAIL*.
> .




The Mac OS, iPod, iPhone and iPad are innovative devices. Are there components invented by others ? yes.
No one put it all together


----------



## sinait

nahtanbob said:


> The Mac OS, iPod, iPhone and iPad are innovative devices. Are there components invented by others ? yes.
> No one put it all together


A THIEF Nonetheless.
Others are just improvements and evolutionary development but exemplary PACKAGING(putting it all together), ADVERTISING and PROMOTION.
Mac OS is BSD unix clone, another example of COPYCAT and STEALING.

*Steve Jobs is no doubt an excellent SALESMAN*, maybe an innovative salesman.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nahtanbob

sinait said:


> A THIEF Nonetheless.
> Others are just improvements and evolutionary development but exemplary PACKAGING(putting it all together), ADVERTISING and PROMOTION.
> Mac OS is BSD unix clone, another example of COPYCAT and STEALING.
> 
> *Steve Jobs is no doubt an excellent SALESMAN*, maybe an innovative salesman.
> .



What stops you from distributing BSD Unix. Sun, Silicon Graphics and HP all tried


----------



## sinait

nahtanbob said:


> What stops you from distributing BSD Unix. Sun, Silicon Graphics and HP all tried


I already stated, he is excellent SALESMAN.
*DON'T MOVE THE GOAL POST*.
You listed Mac OS as exceptional, when Apple is just distributing BSD Unix with their SELFISH PROTECTIVE LAYER.
Steve Jobs is a SELFISH and GREEDY THIEF that nobody should emulate or adore.

IF apple is not the SELFISH B-a-s-tard that it is, we could have 32bit programs very early on.
Ditto, we could all had Apple Firewire since 1986 instead of then very problematic and mostly unusable USB 1.1 in 1996.

*Apple could have made themselves VERY RICH* then, and everybody happy had they not been SO GREEDY, suing everybody instead of licensing their architecture and allow all to make peripherals for the Apple computer.
Ditto Apple Firewire.
Instead it allowed IBM to take over the PC market and we got stuck with *16bit SEGMENTED* programming and Little En-dian data structures and Little En-dian serial ports while the Internet uses Big En-dian data, screwing all hardware.

*The BIGGEST CAKE OF ALL is SHAMELESS Steve Jobs* the THIEF got exposed when he tried to sue Microsoft for stealing WHAT HE HAD STOLEN.

https://www.businessinsider.sg/bill...on-about-copying-steve-jobs-2017-3/?r=US&IR=T.
*Reddit question about copying Steve Jobs*
Gates responded: “I think it’s more like we both had this rich neighbor named Xerox and I broke into his house to steal the TV set and found out that you had already stolen it.”

More Stealing.
https://www.cnet.com/news/apple-settles-with-creative-for-100-million-1/
*Apple settles with Creative for $100 million*
Apple agrees to license Creative patent for *music player* interface.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Götterdämmerung

When Americunts steal, it's called "inspiration".

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## gambit

Bussard Ramjet said:


> China will have a NAND manufacturer whose products will not be competitive, and will lag 3 generations behind leading edge.


NAND have reached its limits and am not talking about Moore's Law.

As a technology, NAND cannot go further. Smaller nodes and stacking dies are merely band-aid fixes to what the market want -- higher capacity and faster non-volatile memory. The world is ripe for a new NVM type and that is why Intel and Micron are bullish about 3DXP, a version of phase change memory (PCM). Whether 3DXP is profitable or not, is not the point, which is that currently, PCM seems to be the best alternative to replace NAND in the long run.


----------



## patero

sinait said:


> A THIEF Nonetheless.
> Others are just improvements and evolutionary development but exemplary PACKAGING(putting it all together), ADVERTISING and PROMOTION.
> Mac OS is BSD unix clone, another example of COPYCAT and STEALING.
> 
> *Steve Jobs is no doubt an excellent SALESMAN*, maybe an innovative salesman.
> .



Jobs was not a salesman, he was a strategist, one of the best strategic planners in the history of business. He pioneered strategic planning tools such as transitory competitive advantages and the Blue Ocean strategy (creation of uncontested market spaces). 

He famously stated his derision for sales and marketing focus in companies such as Xerox.


----------



## sinait

patero said:


> Jobs was not a salesman, he was a strategist, one of the best strategic planners in the history of business. He pioneered strategic planning tools such as transitory competitive advantages and the Blue Ocean strategy (creation of uncontested market spaces).
> 
> He famously stated his derision for sales and marketing focus in companies such as Xerox.


You GO WORSHIP your WHITE MAN.
He is a *SELFISH GREEDY THIEF* to me, strategist, salesman or otherwise.

China have their own, and MANY MORE.
https://blogs.wsj.com/chinarealtime...man-who-got-u-s-aircraft-giant-boeing-flying/
*The Chinese Birdman Who Got US Aircraft Giant Boeing Flying*

Don't come out with anymore STUPID IDEAS that China needed GREEDY SELFISH THIEF like STEVE JOBS to succeed.
Maybe INDIANS need Steve Jobs and other WHITES, not the Chinese who have many and better talented patriots and have their own DEVELOPMENT PATH.

I DESPISE BANANA WHITE WORSHIPPERS.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## patero

sinait said:


> You GO WORSHIP your WHITE MAN.
> He is a *SELFISH GREEDY THIEF* to me, strategist, salesman or otherwise.
> 
> China have their own, and MANY MORE.
> https://blogs.wsj.com/chinarealtime...man-who-got-u-s-aircraft-giant-boeing-flying/
> *The Chinese Birdman Who Got US Aircraft Giant Boeing Flying*
> 
> Don't come out with anymore STUPID IDEAS that China needed GREEDY SELFISH THIEF like STEVE JOBS to succeed.
> Maybe INDIANS need Steve Jobs and other WHITES, not the Chinese who have many and better talented patriots and have their own DEVELOPMENT PATH.
> 
> I DESPISE BANANA WHITE WORSHIPPERS.
> .



That's a very hateful post, you'll give yourself a hernia if you aren't careful.

Onto my ignore list with you.


----------



## qwerrty

next-gen RF front-end IC


------------------------------------------------
_eetimes_
*NSI and Etra Jointly Announce First Wafer-Level Heterogeneous System Integration of GaAs on Silicon RF FEM*
David Finch,
3-4 minutes
NINGBO, CHINA — Today, Ningbo Semiconductor International Corporation (NSI), a specialty semiconductor foundry in Ningbo, China, and Etra Semiconductor (Suzhou) Co., Ltd (Etra), an RF front-end devices and system solution provider in Suzhou, China, jointly announce an industry’s first RF FEM(Front-End Module) of heterogeneous integrated GaAs plus SOI circuits on Silicon using NSI’s proprietary micro wafer-level system integration technology (uWLSI®). Etra has demonstrated its first of such RF FEM in a package size of 2.5X1.5X0.25mm3, the most compact RF front-end device in current industry. The first series of such products are slated to production at NSI’s N1 Fab in the first half of 2019, primarily targeting for further size-constrained RF front-end chipsets in 4G and 5G handsets.







uWLSI® technology is a leading-edge wafer fabrication platform which enables extraordinary compactness of Etra’s GaAs pHEMT powered RF FEM chipset products and significant enhancement of RF characteristics of interconnects among its core components.” Etra claimed. “It is the key technology that helps to further simplify the chipset design and fabrication mostly through wafer-level fabrication and system testing.”

uWLSI®, a trademark of NSI standing for micro wafer-level system integration, is a unique middle-end wafer fabrication technology developed by NSI particularly for enabling heterogeneous multi-die-on-wafer system integration and wafer-level system testing while eliminating need for bumping and flip-chip processes in typical system-in-package practices.

NSI has developed the uWLSI® technology platform to specifically address surging need for high density heterogeneous system integration of a variety of chipsets and microsystems through more wafer level fabrication process. uWLSI® technology would not only empower the next generation of high performance, ultra-compact RF front-end modules by facilitating heterogeneous wafer-level system integration of various core components, including GaAs or GaN PA devices, RF filters, IPD, switches, tuners, LNAs and controllers, but also serve as a new competitive microsystem integration solution for a broader spectrum of microsystem applications including MCU, IoT and sensor fusion.” claimed by NSI.

Ningbo Semiconductor International Corporation (NSI) is a specialty semiconductor company in analog and specialty semiconductors, co-invested by Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corporation (SMIC), China Integrated Circuit Industry Investment Fund and other IC funds in China. Headquartered with a specialty semiconductor wafer manufacturing facility in Ningbo, China, NSI provides specialty wafer foundry and product design services to global IC and system customers in HV analog, RF front-end and optoelectronic microsystems.

_Etra Semiconductor is a high-tech enterprise located in Suzhou, China. The company provides innovative specialty IC and system solutions for microwave and mm-wave wireless communication with specialty RF-FEM product offerings from switches, PA and filters. _

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

qwerrty said:


> next-gen RF front-end IC
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> _eetimes_
> *NSI and Etra Jointly Announce First Wafer-Level Heterogeneous System Integration of GaAs on Silicon RF FEM*
> David Finch,
> 3-4 minutes
> NINGBO, CHINA — Today, Ningbo Semiconductor International Corporation (NSI), a specialty semiconductor foundry in Ningbo, China, and Etra Semiconductor (Suzhou) Co., Ltd (Etra), an RF front-end devices and system solution provider in Suzhou, China, jointly announce an industry’s first RF FEM(Front-End Module) of heterogeneous integrated GaAs plus SOI circuits on Silicon using NSI’s proprietary micro wafer-level system integration technology (uWLSI®). Etra has demonstrated its first of such RF FEM in a package size of 2.5X1.5X0.25mm3, the most compact RF front-end device in current industry. The first series of such products are slated to production at NSI’s N1 Fab in the first half of 2019, primarily targeting for further size-constrained RF front-end chipsets in 4G and 5G handsets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uWLSI® technology is a leading-edge wafer fabrication platform which enables extraordinary compactness of Etra’s GaAs pHEMT powered RF FEM chipset products and significant enhancement of RF characteristics of interconnects among its core components.” Etra claimed. “It is the key technology that helps to further simplify the chipset design and fabrication mostly through wafer-level fabrication and system testing.”
> 
> uWLSI®, a trademark of NSI standing for micro wafer-level system integration, is a unique middle-end wafer fabrication technology developed by NSI particularly for enabling heterogeneous multi-die-on-wafer system integration and wafer-level system testing while eliminating need for bumping and flip-chip processes in typical system-in-package practices.
> 
> NSI has developed the uWLSI® technology platform to specifically address surging need for high density heterogeneous system integration of a variety of chipsets and microsystems through more wafer level fabrication process. uWLSI® technology would not only empower the next generation of high performance, ultra-compact RF front-end modules by facilitating heterogeneous wafer-level system integration of various core components, including GaAs or GaN PA devices, RF filters, IPD, switches, tuners, LNAs and controllers, but also serve as a new competitive microsystem integration solution for a broader spectrum of microsystem applications including MCU, IoT and sensor fusion.” claimed by NSI.
> 
> Ningbo Semiconductor International Corporation (NSI) is a specialty semiconductor company in analog and specialty semiconductors, co-invested by Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corporation (SMIC), China Integrated Circuit Industry Investment Fund and other IC funds in China. Headquartered with a specialty semiconductor wafer manufacturing facility in Ningbo, China, NSI provides specialty wafer foundry and product design services to global IC and system customers in HV analog, RF front-end and optoelectronic microsystems.
> 
> _Etra Semiconductor is a high-tech enterprise located in Suzhou, China. The company provides innovative specialty IC and system solutions for microwave and mm-wave wireless communication with specialty RF-FEM product offerings from switches, PA and filters. _




I would like to know more. Who uses this company's RF ICs? What market shares do they have? 

As far as I know, I can't find any smartphone maker who has ever used this company's RF Front end modules. What could the reason be?


----------



## Jlaw

Bussard Ramjet said:


> I would like to know more. Who uses this company's RF ICs? What market shares do they have?
> 
> As far as I know, I can't find any smartphone maker who has ever used this company's RF Front end modules. What could the reason be?


I can answer that for you. No one uses their stuff or any Chinese products. China manufacture things for fun. It's the same thing as Indians argue for the sake of arguing or set up meetings to plan for future meetings

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## oprih

Lol this thread is surely making muricans and their diehard cheerleaders very nervous. They are so scared.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qwerrty

Bussard Ramjet said:


> I would like to know more. Who uses this company's RF ICs? What market shares do they have?
> 
> As far as I know, I can't find any smartphone maker who has ever used this company's RF Front end modules. What could the reason be?


it's not how much market share they have to today. it's how much they will have in the future, because of american arrogance with their sanctions this sanctions that when you don't suck their dicks. it's like goodix and o-film announced their fingerprint tech few years ago with zero market share. now they are everywhere on chinese smartphones, samsung, dell, hp, apple; etc..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*February 07, 2019
China IC Production Forecast to Show a Strong 15% 2018-2023 CAGR*

_However, China’s indigenous IC production is still likely to fall far short of government targets._

China has been the largest consuming country for ICs since 2005, but large increases in IC production within China have not immediately followed, according to data presented in the new 500-page 2019 edition of IC Insights’ _McClean Report—A Complete Analysis and Forecast of the Integrated Circuit Industry _(released in January 2019). As shown in Figure 1, IC production in China represented 15.3% of its $155 billion IC market in 2018, up from 12.6% five years earlier in 2013. Moreover, IC Insights forecasts that this share will increase by 5.2 percentage points from 2018 to 20.5% in 2023.





*Figure 1*​
_*Currently, China-based IC production is forecast to exhibit a very strong 2018-2023 CAGR of 15%. *_However, considering that China-based IC production was only $23.8 billion in 2018, this growth is starting from a relatively small base. In 2018, SK Hynix, Samsung, Intel, and TSMC were the major foreign IC manufacturers that had significant IC production in China. In fact, SK Hynix’s 300mm China fab had the most installed capacity of any of its fabs in 2018 at 200,000 wafers per month (full capacity).

Intel’s 300mm fab in Dalian, China (Fab 68 that started MCU production in late October 2010), was idled in 3Q15 as the company switched the fab to 3D NAND flash manufacturing. This conversion was completed in late 2Q16. Intel’s China fab had an installed capacity of 70,000 300mm wafers per month in December of 2018 (full capacity).

In early 2012, Samsung gained approval from the South Korean government to construct a 300mm IC fabrication facility to produce NAND flash memory in in Xian, China. Samsung started construction of the fab in September of 2012 and production began in 2Q14. The company invested $2.3 billion in the first phase of the fab with $7.0 billion budgeted in total. This facility was the primary fab for 3D NAND production for Samsung in 2017 with an installed capacity of 100,000 wafers per month as of December 2018 (the company plans to expand this facility to 200,000 wafers per month).

Significant increases in IC sales over the next five years are also expected from existing indigenous Chinese companies including pure-play foundries SMIC and Huahong Group and memory startups YMTC and ChangXin Memory Technologies (CXMT, formerly Innotron). DRAM startup JHICC is currently on hold pending the sanctions imposed on the company by the U.S. Moreover, there are likely to be new companies looking to establish IC production in China like Taiwan-based Foxconn, which announced in December of 2018 that it intended to build a $9.0 billion fab in China to offer foundry services as well as produce TV chipsets and image sensors.

If China-based IC production rises to $47.0 billion in 2023 as IC Insights forecasts, it would still represent only 8.2% of the total forecasted 2023 worldwide IC market of $571.4 billion. Even after adding a significant “markup” to some of the Chinese producers’ IC sales figures (since many of the Chinese IC producers are foundries that sell their ICs to companies that re-sell these products to the electronic system producers), China-based IC production would still likely represent only about 10% of the global IC market in 2023.

Even with new IC production being established by China-based startups such as YMTC and CXMT, IC Insights believes that foreign companies will continue to be a large part of the IC production base in China. As a result, IC Insights forecasts that at least 50% of IC production in China in 2023 will come from foreign companies with fabs in China such as SK Hynix, Samsung, Intel, TSMC, UMC, GlobalFoundries, and Foxconn.

Given the sheer size of China’s investment plans over the next five years, it is likely that China will achieve some level of success with their strategy to become less reliant on IC imports. However, given increased government scrutiny of Chinese attempts at purchasing foreign technology companies and the legal challenges that the Chinese startups are likely to face in the future, IC Insights believes that China’s current strategy with regard to the IC industry will fall far short of the level of success that China’s government has targeted with its “Made in China 2025” plan (i.e., 40% self-sufficiency by 2020 and 70% by 2025).

*Report Details: The 2019 McClean Report*

Additional details on China’s IC market and other trends within the IC industry are provided in _The McClean Report—A Complete Analysis and Forecast of the Integrated Circuit Industry_ (released in January 2019). A subscription to _The McClean Report_ includes *free* monthly updates from March through November (including a 200+ page _Mid-Year Update_), and *free* access to subscriber-only webinars throughout the year. An individual-user license to the 2019 edition of _The McClean Report_ is priced at $4,990 and includes an Internet access password. A multi-user worldwide corporate license is available for $7,990.



Click to View Document
*Receive Research Bulletins in your inbox: *Join Our Mail List



http://www.icinsights.com/news/bull...n-Forecast-To-Show-A-Strong-15-20182023-CAGR/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Han Patriot

oprih said:


> Lol this thread is surely making muricans and their diehard cheerleaders very nervous. They are so scared.


Uuuu I can feel the acidity rising in here. Yup, everyone needs to report to bussard where they use their chips, they manufacture stuff for fun.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*SMIC To Start 14nm Mass Production in H1 2019*

by Anton Shilov on February 8, 2019 1:00 PM EST





Reports have emerged this week that SMIC, the largest foundry in China, is set to start mass production using its in-house developed 14 nm FinFET manufacturing technology in the first half of this year. *Notably, this comes at least a couple of quarters earlier than was initially expected, indicating that SMIC is apparently ahead of schedule. Meanwhile the company is already working on its post-14nm processes, as development of its 10 nm and EUV-enabled 7 nm fabrication processes are currently underway.*

Based on various reports from China and Taiwan technical media, SMIC’s yields at 14 nm have reached 95%, which is more than sufficient to start mass production. Consequently, the foundry is gearing up for volume production of a 14 nm smartphone SoC in the first half of 2019. While SMIC naturally does not disclose name of their first 14nm customer, the company’s key clients are *HiSilicon, Qualcomm, and Fingerprint Cards* (FPC, which produces fingerprint sensors), so it's a relatively short list of potential candidates.

Analysts say that SMIC’s 14 nm capacity will be relatively small when compared to the industry leaders, all of whom run multiple leading-edge fabs. SMIC currently has two fabs that can process 300 mm wafers using 28 nm and larger fabrication processes. The same fabs will be used for 14 nm projects too, but given their capacities and SMIC’s very high fab utilization rate (94.1% in Q2 2018), do not expect them to make loads of 14 nm SoCs. And for these reasons, along with prepping 14nm for its current fabs, the company is building a large $10 billion fab that will be used for its leading-edge manufacturing technologies in the future.

_*“SMIC is getting $10 billion to build capacity for 14nm, 10nm and 7nm. They will have capacity for 70,000 wafers a month by Q4 in 2021,” said Handel Jones, chief executive of International Business Strategies (IBS). “The building is huge. They have bought some equipment, but nothing significant yet.”*_

That said, do not expect SMIC to produce SoCs using leading-edge FinFET process technologies in quantities that are comparable to other makers of semiconductors in the foreseeable future. Even if the company can line up the capacity, lining up the demand could prove trickier. 14 nm chips are expensive to design and build the masks for, which is why so much chip volume is still at 28 nm and larger

Overview of SMIC's Fabs

Process Technologies Capacity - Wafer Starts per Month - Location
BJ 200mm 90 nm - 150 nm 50,000 Beijing, China
300mm 28 nm - 65 nm 35,000
SH 200 mm 90 nm - 350 nm 120,000 Shanghai ,China
300 mm 28 nm - 65 nm 20,000
SZ 200 mm 90 nm - 350 nm 60,000 Shenzhen, China
TJ 200 mm 90 nm - 350 nm 50,000 Tianjin, China
LF 200 mm 90 nm - 180 nm 50,000 Avezzano, Italy

SMIC's latest progress slots in well with China's ambitious “Made in China 2025” plan. Under the plan, government planners want to achieve a 70% chip self-sufficiency by 2025, which having a leading-edge fab will help with. However there's doubt among analysts doubt that it is possible. Most of the ICs produced in China by 2025 will be made by companies based outside of the country.

*Past 14nm, SMIC is already at work on its 10nm and 7nm processes as well, as previously confirmed by the company in 2018. Both processes are extremely costly to design, but since the semiconductor industry is growing in general and because of generous funding from the Chinese government (and various affiliated parties), SMIC has enough money for the necessary R&D. Working towards that goal, last year SMIC acquired an EUV step-and-scan system from ASML for $120 million, which is expected to be delivered early in 2019 for use in 7 nm process development and eventually mass production.*

https://www.anandtech.com/show/13941/smics-14-nm-mass-production-in-1h-2019

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

qwerrty said:


> it's not how much market share they have to today. it's how much they will have in the future, because of american arrogance with their sanctions this sanctions that when you don't suck their dicks. it's like goodix and o-film announced their fingerprint tech few years ago with zero market share. now they are everywhere on chinese smartphones, samsung, dell, hp, apple; etc..



Agree. Is there any news on how its products stack up against other firms. It is going against pretty big firms.


----------



## j20blackdragon

Bussard Ramjet said:


> China will have no major GPU and FPGA vendors as such.





*"While they did find a backdoor in a popular FPGA chip, there is no evidence the Chinese put it there, or even that it was intentionally malicious," writes Robert David Graham at Errata Security.*

https://www.cnet.com/news/experts-dispute-threat-posed-by-backdoor-found-in-chinese-chip/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

qwerrty said:


> it's not how much market share they have to today. it's how much they will have in the future, because of american arrogance with their sanctions this sanctions that when you don't suck their dicks. it's like goodix and o-film announced their fingerprint tech few years ago with zero market share. now they are everywhere on chinese smartphones, samsung, dell, hp, apple; etc..



Hey any updates regarding YMTC- Yangtze Memory? They were planning until last year to have 64 layer NAND production by the end of this year. Any updates?


----------



## qwerrty

*我国光通信技术取得突破性进展:实现Pb/s级光传输 *
来源：C114中国通信网 • 2019-02-13 09:06:09
近日，从中国信息通信科技集团传来喜讯，我国光通信技术再次取得突破性进展。光纤通信技术和网络国家重点实验室、国家信息光电子创新中心、烽火通信和光迅科技经过联合研究攻关，在国内首次实现1.06Pbit/s超大容量波分复用及空分复用的光传输系统实验，传输容量是目前商用单模光纤传输系统最大容量的10倍，可以在1秒之内传输约130块1TB硬盘所存储的数据。该实验采用了国内在光传输系统技术、光器件和光芯片技术、光纤光缆技术上最领先的研究成果，标志着我国在“超大容量、超长距离、超高速率”光通信系统研究领域再次迈向了新的台阶。

该系统设备在C+L波段内产生了375个光载波，基于硅光相干收发芯片实现了25GHz通道内的178.18Gbit/s DFTs-PDM-16QAM信号光收发，在单模19芯光纤内完成了光传输验证，传输总容量达到1.06Pbit/s，净频谱效率达到了113bit/s/Hz。经第三方检测验证，此次实现的“1.06Pbit/s超大容量单模多芯光纤光传输系统”为国内首次，达到了国际先进水平。

同时，此次实验所使用的核心光芯片和光纤均为自主研制，具有完全自主知识产权。硅光相干收发芯片由国家信息光电子创新中心、光纤通信技术和网络国家重点实验室、光迅科技和烽火通信联合研制，在一个不到30mm2的硅芯片上集成了包括光发送、调制、接收等近60个有源和无源光元件，且能支持C+L波段同时工作，是目前国内集成度最高的商用光子集成芯片。这次通过工艺及技术突破，解决了单模十九芯光纤的通道间串扰难题，相邻纤芯的隔离度优于-40dB，把“车道”与“车道”之间的干扰和影响降到了最低。

China's optical communications technology breakthrough: achieving Pb/s class optical transmission 
Source: C114 China Communication Network • 2019-02-13 09:06:09

Recently, the Information and Communication Technology Group from China came the good news, China's optical communication technology breakthrough again. State Key Laboratory of fiber optic communications technology and networks, optoelectronics innovation State Information Center, the flames of communication and *Accelink *through joint research studies in the country for the first time 1.06Pbit/s large capacity wavelength division multiplexing optical transmission systems and space division multiplexing experiments the transmission capacity is the current commercial single-mode fiber transmission system has a maximum capacity of 10 times, the data can be stored in the hard disk 1TB transmitted in 1 to about 130 seconds. The experiment uses a domestic optical transmission systems, optical devices and light in chip technology, optical fiber cable leading technology research indicates that China in the "large capacity, long distance, high rate" of optical communication systems research field again Mai to a new level.

The apparatus generates in the system C + L band optical carrier 375, a silicon-based optical coherent transceiver chip implements 178.18Gbit / s DFTs-PDM-16QAM signals in the 25GHz optical transceiver channel 19 finished in a single-mode optical fiber the optical transmission verification, a total transmission capacity of *1.06Pbit/s*, the net spectral efficiency of 113bit / s / Hz. By third-party testing to verify that the realization of "1.06Pbit / s large capacity multi-core optical fiber single-mode optical transmission system" for the first time, reached the international advanced level.

Meanwhile,* the core chip and the optical fiber used in the experiment were independently developed, with completely independent intellectual property rights. Silicon coherent optical transceiver chip, State Key Laboratory of optical communication technology and networks, and beacon communication Accelink jointly developed by the National Innovation Center photoelectron information, including integrated optical transmission, modulation, received on a silicon chip of less than 30mm2 nearly 60 active and passive optical components, and can support C + L-band simultaneously, is the highest degree of integration of domestic commercial photonic integrated chip*. By this process and technological breakthroughs to solve the inter-channel single-mode optical fiber 19 Pin crosstalk problems, the adjacent core isolation better than -40dB, and the impact of interference between "Drive" and "lane" down lowest.


http://www.inpai.com.cn/news/tx/20190213/16515.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

qwerrty said:


> *我国光通信技术取得突破性进展:实现Pb/s级光传输 *
> 来源：C114中国通信网 • 2019-02-13 09:06:09
> 近日，从中国信息通信科技集团传来喜讯，我国光通信技术再次取得突破性进展。光纤通信技术和网络国家重点实验室、国家信息光电子创新中心、烽火通信和光迅科技经过联合研究攻关，在国内首次实现1.06Pbit/s超大容量波分复用及空分复用的光传输系统实验，传输容量是目前商用单模光纤传输系统最大容量的10倍，可以在1秒之内传输约130块1TB硬盘所存储的数据。该实验采用了国内在光传输系统技术、光器件和光芯片技术、光纤光缆技术上最领先的研究成果，标志着我国在“超大容量、超长距离、超高速率”光通信系统研究领域再次迈向了新的台阶。
> 
> 该系统设备在C+L波段内产生了375个光载波，基于硅光相干收发芯片实现了25GHz通道内的178.18Gbit/s DFTs-PDM-16QAM信号光收发，在单模19芯光纤内完成了光传输验证，传输总容量达到1.06Pbit/s，净频谱效率达到了113bit/s/Hz。经第三方检测验证，此次实现的“1.06Pbit/s超大容量单模多芯光纤光传输系统”为国内首次，达到了国际先进水平。
> 
> 同时，此次实验所使用的核心光芯片和光纤均为自主研制，具有完全自主知识产权。硅光相干收发芯片由国家信息光电子创新中心、光纤通信技术和网络国家重点实验室、光迅科技和烽火通信联合研制，在一个不到30mm2的硅芯片上集成了包括光发送、调制、接收等近60个有源和无源光元件，且能支持C+L波段同时工作，是目前国内集成度最高的商用光子集成芯片。这次通过工艺及技术突破，解决了单模十九芯光纤的通道间串扰难题，相邻纤芯的隔离度优于-40dB，把“车道”与“车道”之间的干扰和影响降到了最低。
> 
> China's optical communications technology breakthrough: achieving Pb/s class optical transmission
> Source: C114 China Communication Network • 2019-02-13 09:06:09
> 
> Recently, the Information and Communication Technology Group from China came the good news, China's optical communication technology breakthrough again. State Key Laboratory of fiber optic communications technology and networks, optoelectronics innovation State Information Center, the flames of communication and *Accelink *through joint research studies in the country for the first time 1.06Pbit/s large capacity wavelength division multiplexing optical transmission systems and space division multiplexing experiments the transmission capacity is the current commercial single-mode fiber transmission system has a maximum capacity of 10 times, the data can be stored in the hard disk 1TB transmitted in 1 to about 130 seconds. The experiment uses a domestic optical transmission systems, optical devices and light in chip technology, optical fiber cable leading technology research indicates that China in the "large capacity, long distance, high rate" of optical communication systems research field again Mai to a new level.
> 
> The apparatus generates in the system C + L band optical carrier 375, a silicon-based optical coherent transceiver chip implements 178.18Gbit / s DFTs-PDM-16QAM signals in the 25GHz optical transceiver channel 19 finished in a single-mode optical fiber the optical transmission verification, a total transmission capacity of *1.06Pbit/s*, the net spectral efficiency of 113bit / s / Hz. By third-party testing to verify that the realization of "1.06Pbit / s large capacity multi-core optical fiber single-mode optical transmission system" for the first time, reached the international advanced level.
> 
> Meanwhile,* the core chip and the optical fiber used in the experiment were independently developed, with completely independent intellectual property rights. Silicon coherent optical transceiver chip, State Key Laboratory of optical communication technology and networks, and beacon communication Accelink jointly developed by the National Innovation Center photoelectron information, including integrated optical transmission, modulation, received on a silicon chip of less than 30mm2 nearly 60 active and passive optical components, and can support C + L-band simultaneously, is the highest degree of integration of domestic commercial photonic integrated chip*. By this process and technological breakthroughs to solve the inter-channel single-mode optical fiber 19 Pin crosstalk problems, the adjacent core isolation better than -40dB, and the impact of interference between "Drive" and "lane" down lowest.
> 
> 
> http://www.inpai.com.cn/news/tx/20190213/16515.html



*China develops optic fibers that can carry 30 billion simultaneous phone calls*

2019-02-14 09:09:35 Global Times Editor : Li Yan

Chinese researchers have developed an optic fiber that can carry 30 billion phone calls simultaneously, making the country one of the leaders in the ultra-high speed data transmission field. 

The transmission rate is said to have reached 1.06 petabyte per second, almost twice as fast as the previous limit of 560 terabytes per second achieved by the researchers in 2017. 

The experiment was recently carried out by researchers at the national key laboratory of optical fiber communication technology and network in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei Province. 

The experiment is a breakthrough in the domain of "ultra-high capacity, ultra-long distance and ultra-high speed" optical communication, stated a press release sent to the Global Times by the State-owned telecommunication giant China Information and Communication Technologies Group Corp (CICT), which funded the experiment. 

A domestically developed special optical fiber with single mode and 19 cores was used in the experiment, increasing transmission capacity 10 times greater than the maximum capacity provided by current commercial use single-mode optical fiber, the news release said.

The 2017 record was reached when adopting fiber with seven cores, and more cores basically means more tunnels available for information transmission, Li Shengtang, the company's spokesperson, told the Global Times on Wednesday.

"As data communication shows explosive growth, there is massive pressure on existing infrastructure networks. The 'three ultra' optical transmission provided a solution, and an adequate foundation for the coming 5G era," He Zhixue, a PhD researcher with the laboratory and a leading member for the experiment, told the Global Times.

He predicted the market demand for the three-ultra optical transmission will skyrocket in five to 10 years.

A new homegrown chip made from silicon-based material was also used in the experiment. It transforms electrical signals into optical signal at the sending end and returned them to electrical ones at the receiving end, according to the researcher.

He noted that the transmission capacity achieved during the experiment indicates the country has entered the top five in the field.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

*SMIC Reports 2018 Fourth Quarter Results*

。。。。。。。。。。。。。

Dr. Liang said, "We are working hard to establish advanced technology total solutions, with particular focus on the fundamentals of FinFET technology, platform development, and customer engagement. At present, SMIC's first generation of *14nm* FinFET technology has already entered customer product verification; product reliability and yields have readily improved. Meanwhile, *12nm* process development achieved breakthrough. Through our research and development's continuous innovation, optimized production, strengthening design, and pursuit of potential markets, we are confident in our future opportunities."

https://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/smic-reports-2018-fourth-quarter-results-300795744.html

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## JSCh

PUBLIC RELEASE: 13-FEB-2019
*New approach improving stability and optical properties of perovskite films*
Enabling perovskite LEDs longer lifetime

CITY UNIVERSITY OF HONG KONG


​a) Device structure and a corresponding cross-sectional TEM image of the multi-layer PeLEDs; b) Schematic flat-band energy diagram of the PeLED; c) Normalized photoluminescence spectrum of the CsPbBr3 film, and electroluminescence spectrum of the PeLED at an applied voltage of 5.5 V. *CREDIT: *City University of Hong Kong

Metal halide perovskites are regarded as next generation materials for light emitting devices (LEDs). A recent joint-research co-led by the scientist from City University of Hong Kong (CityU) has developed a new and efficient fabrication approach to produce all-inorganic perovskite films with better optical properties and stability, enabling the development of high colour-purity and low-cost perovskite LEDs with a high operational lifetime.

Perovskite LEDs (PeLEDs) are an emerging light-emitting technology with advantages of low manufacturing cost, high light quality and energy efficiency. Metal halide (meaning compounds of metals with chlorine, bromine or iodine) perovskites have recently attracted a lot of attention as promising materials for solution-processed LEDs, owing to their excellent optical properties, such as saturated emission colors and easy color tunability.

In particular, perovskites based on inorganic cesium cations, namely CsPbX3 (where X can be chlorine, bromine and iodine), exhibit better thermal and chemical stability compared to the organic-inorganic 'hybrid' metal halide perovskites, and may thus provide the base for high-performance LEDs with reasonable operational stability. But the previous inorganic PeLEDs exhibited relatively poor electro-luminescence performance due to their large perovskite grain sizes.

Now a team of researchers at CityU and at Shanghai University in mainland China has developed an efficient fabrication approach to make smooth inorganic perovskite films with substantially enhanced performance and stability. Their findings appear in the latest issue (2019, 10, 665) of the scientific journal _Nature Communications_, titled "Trifluoroacetate induced small-grained CsPbBr3 perovskite films result in efficient and stable light-emitting devices ".

The team has found that using cesium trifluoroacetate (TFA) as the cesium source in the one-step solution coating, instead of the commonly used cesium bromide (CsBr), enables fast crystallization of small-grained CsPbBr3 perovskite crystals, forming the smooth and pinhole-free perovskite films. This is because the interaction of TFA- anions with Pb2+ cations in the CsPbX3 precursor solution greatly improves the crystallization rate of perovskite films and suppresses surface defects.

As a result, the team has managed to make efficient and stable green PeLEDs based on these films, with a maximum current efficient of 32.0 cd A-1 corresponding to an external quantum efficiency of 10.5% - a level generally considered as satisfactory in existing PeLEDs.

More importantly, the all-inorganic perovskite LEDs based on these films demonstrated a record operational lifetime. They have a half-lifetime of over 250 hours at an initial luminance of 100 cd m-2, which is a 17 times improvement in operational lifetime compared with CsBr-derived PeLED.

"Our study suggests that the high color-purity and low-cost all-inorganic lead halide perovskite films can be developed into highly efficient and stable LEDs via a simple optimization of the grain boundaries," says Andrey Rogach, Chair Professor of Photonics Materials at CityU, who is one of the correspondence authors of the paper.

"I foresee significant application potential of such films, as they are easy to fabricate and can be easily deposited by printing to realise various optoelectronic devices," he adds.

Another correspondence author of the paper is Professor Yang Xuyong from Shanghai University. The first authors are Wang Haoran at Shanghai University and Zhang Xiaoyu, a former visiting research student at CityU, now working as a postdoc at Jilin University.



New approach improving stability and optical properties of perovskite films | EurekAlert! Science News

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

*“再版台积电”？中芯14/12nm双箭齐发，更要一条龙吃到后段封测*






DeepTech深科技

百家号　02-15　15:58

中芯国际 14 日晚间财报让全新的 12 nm 工艺技术首度亮相，15 日召开的投资人会议吸引大批关注目光，2019 年会是中芯高端工艺起飞的关键年，14 nm FinFET 工艺获客户认证将率先量产外，12 nm 紧接在后，下一代的 FinFET 工艺（N+1 FF）也会根据客户需求推出，同时，上海合资的高端工艺厂房“中芯南方”也将在今年下半迈入生产，肩负“国家队”任务的中芯，即将脱胎换骨。

中芯国际联席首席执行官赵海军表示，2019 年有很多不确定性，但也有很多机会纷至沓来，第一季营运将是全年谷底，全年的营收表现将与全球晶圆代工产业的成长性一致。

以营收展望来看，今年的半导体厂都难脱全球经济环境迟缓，以及库存调整的的冲击，但 2019 年对中芯国际很关键，并非在营运财报上“强出头”，而是要养出一副“好体质”，包括将14 / 12 nm 高端工艺推进量产，第二代 FinFET 工艺的研发，以及因应新客户、新产品的到临，全面调整客户、产品组合。

在高端工艺技术上，中芯在 2018 年已经宣布 14 nm 研发成功，日前再进一步强调第一代 FinFET 工艺 14 nm 技术已进入客户验证阶段，产品可靠度与良率已进一步提升。同时，12nm 的工艺开发也取得突破，下一代的 FinFET 工艺（N+1 FF）也会根据客户需求推出。

中芯国际联席首席执行官梁孟松指出，14nm 第一版的 Design Kit 已经送出，目前进度如期，多个案子正在进行中，而 12 nm 是 14 nm 微缩版本，Design Kit 已经准备好了，比较 12 nm 工艺与 14 nm 工艺，12 nm 在表现上功耗减少 20 % 、效能增加 10 % 、面积减少 20 %，两个工艺有部分客户重叠，预计在消费性、中端手机 AP 、 wireless connectivity 、 AI 等应用都会有需求。

针对中芯国际 14 nm 和 12 nm 工艺技术，业界认为首家客户是海思的呼声最高。

值得注意的是，梁孟松对于中芯国际的规划，颇有“再版台积电”的影子，除了全力冲刺高端工艺外，也将提供客户从前段晶圆制造，包括光罩服务、 IP 库组合，一直到后段封装、测试一条龙的服务。






（来源：中芯）

台积电的模式不但在工艺技术开发量产上，走在最前端，同时也自己有光罩厂、完整的 IP 库、以后多项后端封装服务，包括高端的 CoWoS 、低成本经济版的 InFO，以及 3D IC 技术 SoIC，尤其 SoIC 将在 2020 年导入生产，届时将带领半导体产业进入新的层次，是一款革命性新技术，CoWoS 和 InFO 也早已获得大客户苹果（Apple）、赛灵思（Xilinx）、海思等采用。

谈到“同业”（台积电）已经挺进 7 nm 量产，甚至是布局 5 nm 工艺技术，赵海军表示，非常乐见有同业一直推进摩尔定律往前，每年都有新技术诞生，对于接下来的技术规划，会依照客户需求布局。

中芯国际其实一直有自己的光罩厂，在 14 nm 的开发上，初期与外部的独立光罩公司合作开发，之后会逐渐以 in-house 生产，为了布局 14 nm，中芯 2018 年也采购一台最高端的 EMB-9000 光罩写入机台，全力冲刺高端技术。

2019 年中芯国际另一个大事，是上海高端工艺 12 寸晶圆厂房“中芯南方”将进入量产，“中芯南方”是由大基金、上海集成电路基金、中芯国际三方投资成立合资厂，专门生产 14 nm 以下的高端工艺技术，以合资方式进行，主要是可以分摊高额的研发费用。

中芯南方预计在 2019 年第二季移入机台设备，年底会开始小量生产。

在成熟工艺方面，中芯在 2019 年看好 NOR / NAND 存储、面板驱动 IC 、 CMOS Sensor、电源管理 IC 等。

赵海军分析，NOR / NAND 存储产品线受惠新客户加入，预计营收将倍数成长，指纹辨识技术会朝 underglass 技术发展，而需要采用高压工艺技术的面板驱动 IC 产品线，今年也会受惠新客户加入，一起抢占市占率，8 寸晶圆厂的需求持续热络到年底，整体客户组合会以国内、国际双向发展。

整体来看，2019 年手机产业仍会有很多商机，因为有很多新功能加入包括 BCD 工艺的 charger 应用、 CMOS 、高压 HV 、 AMOLED 驱动 IC 等。

中芯国际 2018 年第四季营收为 7.87 亿美元，毛利 1.34 亿美元，单季毛利率为 17 ％，较上季 20.5 % 减少，较前一年同期 18.9 % 减少。

展望 2019 年第一季，中芯预估营收减少 16 % ～ 18 %，毛利率介于 20 % ～ 22 ％，非公认准则的经营开支为扣除雇员花红计提数、政府项目资金、有形及无形资产的减值亏损、出售机器及设备损益以及出售生活园区资产收益影响后，将介于 2.5 亿美元 ～ 2.55 亿美元之间。

@TaiShang @Bussard Ramjet

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

*Bitmain Unveils Its Latest Energy-Efficient Mining Chip for Bitcoin*

Feb 18, 2019 4:51 PM EST

_Bitmain Unveils Its Latest Energy-Efficient Mining Chip for Bitcoin_

China-based mining giant Bitmain has announced a new mining rig that uses less power. The hardware mining manufacturer has launched a 7nm application-specific integrated circuit (ASIC) processor dubbed the BM1397.

Beyond energy efficiency, the new mining processor promises to achieve faster performance for mining cryptocurrencies that use the SHA256 algorithm for their proof of work (PoW), including Bitcoin and its hard forks.

Like the BM1391 chip that came before it, the BM1397 will be powered by the advanced semiconductor manufacturing technology called the 7nm FinFET process, integrating more thana billion transistors and “optimized for maximum efficiency."

A statement from Bitmain on its blog reads:

_"The new BM1397 chip requires lower power and can offer an energy consumption to computing ratio as low as 30J/TH. This is a 28.6 percent improvement in power efficiency in comparison with Bitmain’s previous 7nm chip, the BM1391."_

Since the market crashed last year, cryptocurrency miners have been shutting down operations across the world as it has become less profitable to mine bitcoin with falling prices and fixed energy costs. Bitmain, which has had operational issues of its own, touts its BM1397 as a solution for miners who want to improve the performance of their mining operations. The new 7nm bitcoin mining processor will feature in Bitmain's soon-to-be-released Antminer mining rigs — the S1f7 and T17.

Bitmain also unveiled a mining rig for the Equihash algorithm used by privacy-centered crypto Zcash and an Ethereum-focused ASIC miner last year.

At the time, the development of ASIC miners prompted Ethereum's core developers to agree to implement a new ASIC-blocking algorithm, programmatic proof of work (ProgPoW), which restricts the mining hardware on the network.

Security lead of the Ethereum Foundation, Martin Holst Swende, had noted at the time that implementing the code change would hasten the network's eventual transition to a proof-of-stake algorithm, where ether is mined by staking coins, not by burning energy.

https://bitcoinmagazine.com/article...-latest-energy-efficient-mining-chip-bitcoin/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*Horizon Robotics Valued at $3Bn after B Round, Led by Semiconductor Giants and Top Auto OEMs*

NEWS PROVIDED BY *Horizon Robotics*
27 Feb, 2019, 04:22 GMT

BEIJING, Feb. 27, 2019 /PRNewswire/ -- Horizon Robotics ("The Company"), a leading edge artificial intelligence computing platform, announced its Series B Financing with c. $600 million total investment at a valuation of $3Bn, jointly led by SK China, SK Hynix, and several top automotive groups and their investment vehicles. Other strategic partners and investors involved in this round include China Oceanwide Group's Oceanwide Capital, CMBC Capital, CLSA's CSOBOR Fund, and Oceanpine Capital. Existing shareholders, including Morningside Venture Capital, Hillhouse Capital, V Fund Management and Linear Venture, have also participated in the financing. The latest Series B Financing follows the $100M+ Series A Financing in late 2017 led by Intel Capital. In just over three years since inception, Horizon Robotics once again has received significant investment interest and support. As of now, two of the top three largest semiconductor giants are important shareholders of Horizon Robotics. Several top automotive groups have also invested hundreds of millions of dollars in Horizon, making the Company one of the largest investment cases in artificial intelligence for automobile companies.

Dr. Yu Kai, founder and CEO of Horizon Robotics, said: "Since its establishment more than three years ago, Horizon Robotics has devoted itself to becoming the leader in edge AI processors and computing platforms - enabling autonomous driving, smart cities, smart robotics and other AIoT devices "_On the Horizon_" - powering AI to make everyone's life safer and better. Presently, the concept of co-designing hardware and software for edge computing embraced by Horizon Robotics since 'Day 1' has become an important trend in the field of artificial intelligence. The key strategic partners and resources introduced in this financing round will further accelerate the pace of research & development and commercialization for us, strengthening the '_On the Horizon'_ecosystem business model of supplying OEMs and Tier1s, enabling system integrators and industry solution providers, and actively participating in the evolution of autonomous driving, smart city, smart retail, smart robotics and other important fields in parallel as Horizon Robotics holds hands with its ecosystem partners. Together, we usher in the era of artificial intelligence."

Mr. Wu Zuoyi, President of SK China said, "Horizon Robotics has unparalleled technology supported by product capabilities and world-class talents. Especially in the field of AI processors and autonomous driving, we are impressed by its outstanding products and solutions. SK Group has a leading and solid foundation in the fields of 5G networking, autonomous driving and smart city. We believe that our strategic collaboration with Horizon Robotics can stimulate more innovation, promote complementarity and optimization of the industry positioning of both sides, and bring new development to the autonomous driving and telecommunication industries."

In 2017, Horizon Robotics successfully taped out and commercialized one of the world's first edge AI processors on a mass production level: "Journey" which focuses on autonomous driving, and "Sunrise" which focuses on AIoT. In 2018, Horizon Robotics converted on its first-mover advantage in technology into a steep ramp-up of its commercialization, relying on its unique combination of hardware, software, and AI processor technology for these two applications in autonomous driving and AIoT, and successfully released "Matrix" Platform for autonomous driving, and "XForce" platform for edge AI computing. Among these, "Matrix" has won the CES 2019 Innovation Award. Horizon Robotics' "Matrix" computing platform for autonomous driving has already been supplied to leading international automotive companies, marking an unprecedented commercialization showcase of edge computing technologies. By the end of 2018, Horizon Robotics also deployed "Navnet", a crowd-sourced high precision and high definition mapping and positioning solution based on "Matrix". For autonomous driving, Horizon Robotics has gradually expanded its network of top automotive Tier1s and OEMs. Partners include Audi, Bosch, Chang'an, BYD, SAIC Motor, and Guangzhou Automobile Group.

For AIoT, Horizon's "Sunrise" processor has completed over 20 design-wins during the second half of 2018, defining Horizon Robotics as one of the leading AI processor suppliers. Through deployment of AIoT solutions powered by "Sunrise", Horizon has facilitated the construction of smart cities and transportation networks in many development projects, enabling smart communities and residential buildings, supporting SK Telecom, BeLLE, Yonghui Supermarket, Longfor, and other partners as businesses integrate smart technology. Recently, Xiaomi's "Mi AI Speaker" - powered by Horizon's microphone-array voice recognition technology - was released, another milestone for Horizon's solution in the market. Horizon's edge AI processors and solutions are gradually enabling an "integrated perception awareness and multi-faceted human-machine interface."

Horizon Robotics integrates its deep expertise in "algorithm, processor design, software, and hardware." Supported by the Series B Financing, Horizon will continue to invest increasing resources in product and technology development, and expects breakthroughs in the coming year for automotive-grade processor architecture, and its third-generation processor architecture.

The financing has brought important strategic resources and new commercialization opportunities for Horizon, fueling a growing momentum in the expansion of the ecosystem around its core businesses. Going forward, Horizon will continue to conquer the "Everest" of artificial intelligence and edge computing. As Horizon advances towards this vision, it will foster new application scenarios, and grow this ecosystem together with its partners, making deeper and broader contributions in the field of artificial intelligence.



Horizon Robotics Valued at $3Bn after B Round, Led by Semiconductor Giants and Top Auto OEMs

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*Unisoc launches 5G chipset at MWC*

Source: Global Times Published: 2019/2/27 

*Move takes company into first tier of global industry, analysts say*




Unisoc displays the progress of its research and development into 5G commercial devices at the 16th China International IC Industry Application Expo in Shanghai on December 11, 2018. Photo: VCG


Top 5G vendors around the globe are racing to lock up a leading position in the coming 5G era with their new devices at the Mobile World Congress (MWC) 2019 in Barcelona, Spain. Amid this race, Unisoc, China's second-largest mobile chip producer, launched its independently developed 5G chipsets on Tuesday.

Unisoc's launch of its 5G technology platform Makalu and its first 5G modem Ivy510 at the MWC shows that Unisoc has entered the first tier of global 5G vendors, including Huawei, Qualcomm, Intel and Samsung, analysts said.

"As a company that has dedicated itself to the research and development of core chipsets in mobile communications, Unisoc has relatively rich industrial experience to rely on, and it can design products through a process of iteration," Xiang Ligang, an analyst of China's communications industry, told the Global Times on Wednesday.

Unisoc's biggest advantage in the intense competition in the emerging 5G market lies in its understanding and knowledge of the domestic market, including its competitors and general consumer behavior in China, Xiang said. 

Unisoc said the modem can be used in a wide range of 5G devices, including smartphones and Internet of Things (IoT) devices, and it plans more products under the Ivy brand based on the Makalu platform in the near future.

On the same day, US-based chip giant Intel announced that it will end its 5G technology sharing partnership with Unisoc, which was established during last year's MWC, according to a report by the Nikkei Asian Review on Tuesday.

Intel denied it had stopped the partnership because of political pressure from Washington, although the Nikkei cited unidentified sources as saying that recent trade tensions and economic rivalry between China and the US were a factor.

Despite Intel's claim that the termination of the deal was "strictly a business decision", Intel is likely to be under pressure from Washington given the US has banned government personnel from using technology provided by Chinese companies including Huawei and ZTE, Xiang said.

The end of the partnership is "a shame," but it does not necessarily mean that Unisoc can't independently develop 5G technology, Xiang said.

http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1140393.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## qwerrty

TaiShang said:


> *Unisoc launches 5G chipset at MWC*
> 
> Source: Global Times Published: 2019/2/27
> 
> *Move takes company into first tier of global industry, analysts say*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unisoc displays the progress of its research and development into 5G commercial devices at the 16th China International IC Industry Application Expo in Shanghai on December 11, 2018. Photo: VCG
> 
> 
> Top 5G vendors around the globe are racing to lock up a leading position in the coming 5G era with their new devices at the Mobile World Congress (MWC) 2019 in Barcelona, Spain. Amid this race, Unisoc, China's second-largest mobile chip producer, launched its independently developed 5G chipsets on Tuesday.
> 
> Unisoc's launch of its 5G technology platform Makalu and its first 5G modem Ivy510 at the MWC shows that Unisoc has entered the first tier of global 5G vendors, including Huawei, Qualcomm, Intel and Samsung, analysts said.
> 
> "As a company that has dedicated itself to the research and development of core chipsets in mobile communications, Unisoc has relatively rich industrial experience to rely on, and it can design products through a process of iteration," Xiang Ligang, an analyst of China's communications industry, told the Global Times on Wednesday.
> 
> Unisoc's biggest advantage in the intense competition in the emerging 5G market lies in its understanding and knowledge of the domestic market, including its competitors and general consumer behavior in China, Xiang said.
> 
> Unisoc said the modem can be used in a wide range of 5G devices, including smartphones and Internet of Things (IoT) devices, and it plans more products under the Ivy brand based on the Makalu platform in the near future.
> 
> On the same day, US-based chip giant Intel announced that it will end its 5G technology sharing partnership with Unisoc, which was established during last year's MWC, according to a report by the Nikkei Asian Review on Tuesday.
> 
> Intel denied it had stopped the partnership because of political pressure from Washington, although the Nikkei cited unidentified sources as saying that recent trade tensions and economic rivalry between China and the US were a factor.
> 
> Despite Intel's claim that the termination of the deal was "strictly a business decision", Intel is likely to be under pressure from Washington given the US has banned government personnel from using technology provided by Chinese companies including Huawei and ZTE, Xiang said.
> 
> The end of the partnership is "a shame," but it does not necessarily mean that Unisoc can't independently develop 5G technology, Xiang said.
> 
> http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1140393.shtml



looks like unisoc is the one dumping intel and go solo with their own 5g modem chip, not intel dumping them because of US gov pressure like nikkei is speculating. unisoc 5g chip that has nothing to do with intel unveiled at mwc is proof of that. that shit dont just popped out of nowhere. they must have been working on it for many years. why the hell would they want to share revenue with intel when they have their own ready for mass production

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

qwerrty said:


> looks like unisoc is the one dumping intel and go solo with their own 5g modem chip, not intel dumping them because of US gov pressure like nikkei is speculating. unisoc 5g chip that has nothing to do with intel unveiled at mwc is proof of that. that shit dont just popped out of nowhere. they must have been working on it for many years. why the hell would they want to share revenue with intel when they have their own ready for mass production



Face saving, I guess. They are quite sensitive about saving face. More important than saving private Ryan. They became more so ever since world's biggest face (self-importance) became the US president.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## qwerrty

TaiShang said:


> Face saving, I guess. They are quite sensitive about saving face. More important than saving private Ryan. They became more so ever since world's biggest face (self-importance) became the US president.


intel is a nobody in mobile chips world. dumping 'em or get dumped by 'em doesn't hurt unisoc at all. if not for apple at war with qualcomm, i doubt you would hear much about their 5g chip in mobile tech news. those that can't make their own would automatically choose qualcomm... and now we have unisoc, mediatek, samsung and soon zte into the game too

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

Successful fabrication of high-quality 4" GaO single crystal 

技术突破！中企成功制备4英寸氧化镓单晶

2019-02-27 17:06:43

责任编辑：吕栋

来源：观察者网

观察者网27日从中国电子科技集团有限公司获悉，近日，中国电科46所经过多年氧化镓晶体生长技术探索，通过改进热场结构、优化生长气氛和晶体生长工艺，有效解决了晶体生长过程中原料分解、多晶形成、晶体开裂等问题，采用导模法成功制备出高质量的4英寸氧化镓单晶。

据介绍，氧化镓是一种新型超宽禁带半导体材料，适用于制造高电流密度的功率器件、紫外探测器、发光二极管等。但由于氧化镓属于单斜晶系，具有高熔点、高温分解以及易开裂的特性，因此，大尺寸氧化镓单晶制备极为困难。

中国电科46所制备的氧化镓单晶的宽度接近100mm，总长度达到250mm，可加工出4英寸晶圆、3英寸晶圆和2英寸晶圆。经测试，晶体具有很好的结晶质量，将为国内相关器件的研制提供有力支撑。

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## JSCh

*Efficient InGaN-based yellow-light-emitting diodes*
Fengyi Jiang, Jianli Zhang, Longquan Xu, Jie Ding, Guangxu Wang, Xiaoming Wu, Xiaolan Wang, Chunlan Mo, Zhijue Quan, Xing Guo, Changda Zheng, Shuan Pan, and Junlin Liu




Photonics Research Vol. 7, Issue 2, pp. 144-148 (2019) https://doi.org/10.1364/PRJ.7.000144
*
Abstract*

Realization of efficient yellow-light-emitting diodes (LEDs) has always been a challenge in solid-state lighting. Great effort has been made, but only slight advancements have occurred in the past few decades. After comprehensive work on InGaN-based yellow LEDs on Si substrate, we successfully made a breakthrough and pushed the wall-plug efficiency of 565-nm-yellow LEDs to 24.3% at 20  A/cm2 and 33.7% at 3  A/cm2. The success of yellow LEDs can be credited to the improved material quality and reduced compressive strain of InGaN quantum wells by a prestrained layer and substrate, as well as enhanced hole injection by a 3D pn junction with V-pits.

© 2019 Chinese Laser Press

Full Article | PDF Article

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

*Huawei's chip production volume at TSMC exceeds Apple's* 

虽因各类问题在各国戓地区受到程度不一的打压，华为仍积极衝刺出货量，根据业内推估，华为旗下IC设计厂海思，目前投片量已经在台积电居冠，虽然金额仍输苹果，但上半年投片量已经超越苹果。

法人表示，以海思在台积电投片的规模推算，估计已占台积电营收比重的8～9％左右水准。

华为3月底将推出年度旗舰机种P30系列，并在第一季陆续启动备货需求，设备业者指出，华为旗下IC设计厂海思开始向台积电加大投片力道，总投片量单月有超过8万片（8吋加12吋）水准，第一季投片量年增幅上看两成水准，且第二季又再度追加数千片的投片量，上半年投片量甚至已经超越苹果，显示华为大抢市占率的决心。

虽2019年智慧手机市场不被看好，但华为已在内部订下目标，将大抢市占率，海思已经向晶圆代工合作伙伴提出加大投片量需求，且上半年规划的投片量已经超越苹果。

据设备业者指出，由于华为已经订定2019年手机出货量要达到2.5～2.6亿部水准，因此旗下IC设计厂海思已经向晶圆代工合作伙伴台积电加大晶圆投片量，预估8吋及12吋晶圆投片量已经达到单月8万片水准，且由于先前台积电光阻剂事件，海思为了补足出货量，已经向台积电追加第二季订单，追加订单达到数千片规模。

不过若以投片晶圆单价来计算，苹果依旧是台积电的最大客户。

法人解释，由于海思产品线眾多，举凡手机晶片、机上盒晶片、电视晶片等都是海思向台积电下单的产品，至于苹果则以高单价的手机晶片为主，且现在苹果又主要以当前最先进量产中的7奈米制程为主力，因此论投片金额，苹果仍是台积电的最大客户。

据了解，华为将于2019年3月底推出新一代旗舰手机P30／P30 Pro，预计将分别导入6.1吋及6.5吋OLED萤幕。

至于华为主攻平价市场的子品牌荣耀近期也传出将可望推出新机荣耀20，两者已经开始向供应链陆续启动拉货需求。

除此之外，随着台积电即将于2019年第三季起将开始放量生产EUV技术的7+奈米制程，供应链预料，海思届时将可望是独家採用7+奈米的独家厂商，苹果下半年的A13处理器将以加强版7奈米制程进行量产，代表海思在台积电的地位将会越趋重要。






@TaiShang

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> *Huawei's chip production volume at TSMC exceeds Apple's*
> 
> 虽因各类问题在各国戓地区受到程度不一的打压，华为仍积极衝刺出货量，根据业内推估，华为旗下IC设计厂海思，目前投片量已经在台积电居冠，虽然金额仍输苹果，但上半年投片量已经超越苹果。
> 
> 法人表示，以海思在台积电投片的规模推算，估计已占台积电营收比重的8～9％左右水准。
> 
> 华为3月底将推出年度旗舰机种P30系列，并在第一季陆续启动备货需求，设备业者指出，华为旗下IC设计厂海思开始向台积电加大投片力道，总投片量单月有超过8万片（8吋加12吋）水准，第一季投片量年增幅上看两成水准，且第二季又再度追加数千片的投片量，上半年投片量甚至已经超越苹果，显示华为大抢市占率的决心。
> 
> 虽2019年智慧手机市场不被看好，但华为已在内部订下目标，将大抢市占率，海思已经向晶圆代工合作伙伴提出加大投片量需求，且上半年规划的投片量已经超越苹果。
> 
> 据设备业者指出，由于华为已经订定2019年手机出货量要达到2.5～2.6亿部水准，因此旗下IC设计厂海思已经向晶圆代工合作伙伴台积电加大晶圆投片量，预估8吋及12吋晶圆投片量已经达到单月8万片水准，且由于先前台积电光阻剂事件，海思为了补足出货量，已经向台积电追加第二季订单，追加订单达到数千片规模。
> 
> 不过若以投片晶圆单价来计算，苹果依旧是台积电的最大客户。
> 
> 法人解释，由于海思产品线眾多，举凡手机晶片、机上盒晶片、电视晶片等都是海思向台积电下单的产品，至于苹果则以高单价的手机晶片为主，且现在苹果又主要以当前最先进量产中的7奈米制程为主力，因此论投片金额，苹果仍是台积电的最大客户。
> 
> 据了解，华为将于2019年3月底推出新一代旗舰手机P30／P30 Pro，预计将分别导入6.1吋及6.5吋OLED萤幕。
> 
> 至于华为主攻平价市场的子品牌荣耀近期也传出将可望推出新机荣耀20，两者已经开始向供应链陆续启动拉货需求。
> 
> 除此之外，随着台积电即将于2019年第三季起将开始放量生产EUV技术的7+奈米制程，供应链预料，海思届时将可望是独家採用7+奈米的独家厂商，苹果下半年的A13处理器将以加强版7奈米制程进行量产，代表海思在台积电的地位将会越趋重要。
> 
> View attachment 545168
> 
> 
> @TaiShang



Looks like greater market share for Huawei this year. 

Also, good to have TSMC to be more dependent on Huawei than on Apple.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Semimetals are High Conductors*



The Weyl semimetal state is induced when the opposing motions of the electrons cause the Dirac cones to split in two (illustrated on the left by outward facing electrons, opposite the inward facing electrons on the right). The abnormal state enables greater electrical flow with minimal resistance. (Image credit: ORNL/Jill Hemman)

March 18, 2019
Posted by Becky Oskin

Researchers in China and at UC Davis have measured high conductivity in very thin layers of niobium arsenide, a type of material called a Weyl semimetal. The material has about three times the conductivity of copper at room temperature, said Sergey Savrasov, professor of physics in the UC Davis College of Letters and Science. Savrasov is a coauthor on the paper published March 18 in _Nature Materials. _

New materials that conduct electricity are of great interest to physicists and materials scientists, both for basic research and because they could lead to new types of electronic devices.

Savrasov works on theoretical condensed matter physics. With others, he proposed the existence of Weyl semimetals in 2011. The Chinese team were able to fabricate and test small pieces, called nanobelts, of niobium arsenide, confirming the predictions of theory. The nanobelts are so thin they are essentially two-dimensional.

“A Weyl semimetal is not a conductor or an insulator, but something in between,” Savrasov said. Niobium arsenide, for example, is a poor conductor in bulk but has a metallic surface that conducts electricity. The surface is topologically protected, meaning that it cannot be changed without destroying the bulk material.

With most materials, surfaces can be chemically altered as they pick up impurities from the environment. These impurities can interfere with conductivity. But topologically protected surfaces reject these impurities.

“In theory we expect Weyl surfaces to be good conductors as they don’t tolerate impurities,” Savrasov said.

If you think of electrons flowing through material, imagine them bouncing off or scattering from impurities. At the quantum level, a conductive material has a Fermi surface which describes all the quantum energy states that electrons can occupy. This Fermi surface affects conductivity of the material.

The nanobelts tested in these experiments had a limited Fermi surface or Fermi arc, meaning that electrons could only be scattered to a limited range of quantum states.

“The Fermi arc limits the states electrons can bounce back to, therefore they are not scattered,” Savrasov said.

Materials that are highly conductive at very small scales could be useful as engineers strive to build smaller and smaller circuits. Less electrical resistance means that less heat is generated as current passes through.

Coauthors on the paper are Cheng Zhang, Zhuoliang Ni, Jinglei Zhang, Xiang Yuan, Yanwen Liu, Yichao Zou, Zhiming Liao, Yongping Du, Awadhesh Narayan, Hongming Zhang, Tiancheng Gu, Xuesong Zhu, Li Pi, Stefano Sanvito, Xiaodong Han, Jin Zou, and Faxian Xiu. The research institutions represented include Fudan University, Shanghai; Chinese Academy of Sciences, Hefei; Nanjing University of Science and Technology and Nanjing University, Nanjing; Beijing University of Technology; the University of Queensland, Australia; ETH Zurich, Switzerland; and Trinity College Dublin, Ireland. Funding support came from the National Natural Science Foundation of China and other Chinese government agencies; U.S. National Science Foundation; the Australian Research Council; and Science Foundation Ireland.


Semimetals are High Conductors | UC Davis College of Letters and Science

Cheng Zhang, Zhuoliang Ni, Jinglei Zhang, Xiang Yuan, Yanwen Liu, Yichao Zou, Zhiming Liao, Yongping Du, Awadhesh Narayan, Hongming Zhang, Tiancheng Gu, Xuesong Zhu, Li Pi, Stefano Sanvito, Xiaodong Han, Jin Zou, Yi Shi, Xiangang Wan, Sergey Y. Savrasov, Faxian Xiu. *Ultrahigh conductivity in Weyl semimetal NbAs nanobelts*. _Nature Materials_, March 18, 2019; DOI: 10.1038/s41563-019-0320-9​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

华力微：年底量产28nm HKC+，明年量产14nm FinFET-电子工程专辑


> *华力微：年底量产28nm HKC+，明年量产14nm FinFET*
> 时间：2019-03-21 作者：网络整理
> 
> 3月21日，在SEMICON China 2019的先进制造论坛上，上海微电子华力微电子研发副总裁邵华发表演讲时表示，华力微电子今年年底将量产28nm HKC+工艺，明年年底则将量产14nm FinFET工艺。
> 
> 邵华表示，在今年春节上映的国产科幻片《流浪地球》中的新兴技术，实际上现在已经能做到，或者已经有了雏形。其中包括片中的Moss超级AI计算机、人脸识别、无人机等。他指出，跨入数据时代以后，每天都有新技术、新产品和新服务产生，像自动驾驶、深度神经网络、VR/AR、语音计算、数字医疗等新兴技术百花齐放。
> 
> 另外，他还提到，在今年的MWC 2019上可以看到，5G已经变为现实，5G时代的到来不可阻挡，世界即将进入万物互联的状态。
> 
> 邵华强调，各种新技术的诞生都离不开半导体产业。华力微电子是一个器件和工艺的大平台，目前有两个工厂，其中华虹5厂目前的月产能在35000片左右，工艺节点覆盖55nm-28nm；华虹6厂的目标产能则能够达到每月40000片，今年年底将达到每月20000片，并于2021年底达产，工艺节点更是覆盖到28nm-14nm FinFET。
> 
> 据邵华透露，华力微电子计划在今年年底量产28nm HKC+工艺，而14nm FinFET的量产时间，预计将落在明年年底。



On March 21, at the SEMICON China 2019 Advanced Manufacturing Forum, Shao Hua, vice president of R&D at Shanghai Huali Microelectronics (HLMC), said in a speech that Huali Microelectronics will mass produce 28nm HKC+ technology by the end of this year and 14nm FinFET process will be mass produced by the end of next year.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*Tsinghua Uni's XUANWU X01 Reconfigurable RRAM PUF chip* 

*清华微纳电子系钱鹤、吴华强团队在物理不可克隆函数芯片领域取得重要进展*
*
清华新闻网3月22日电* 近日，微纳电子系钱鹤、吴华强教授团队在第66届国际固态电路会议（ISSCC 2019）上以“基于阻变存储器的具有6×10-6原始比特错误率的可重构物理不可克隆函数芯片（A Reconfigurable RRAM PUF Utilizing Post-Process Randomness Source with <6×10-6 N-BER）”为题，报道了国际首个基于阻变存储器（RRAM）的物理不可克隆函数（PUF）芯片设计，该芯片在可靠性、均匀性上相对于之前工作都有明显提升，且具有独特的可重构能力，能够实现高效硬件安全防护。该芯片代号取名为XUANWU，意为具有超凡防御能力的中国古代四大神兽之一“玄武”。







物理不可克隆函数芯片（XUANWU X01）

这项工作得到了《自然·电子》（_Nature Electronics_）的关注。3月15日，在其最新发布的刊物中以研究亮点（Research Highlight）的方式给予了重点报道，认为具备可重构一个全新的PUF芯片的能力是一种独特特点，大大降低了密钥过度使用以及更改硬件所有权的风险。文章中还指出：“清华大学研制出了一种基于阻变存储器的PUF芯片，通过了美国国家标准与技术研究院的随机测试……采用差分阻值的方法，实现了原始位误码率低于<6×10-6，验证了该PUF芯片优异的抗环境变化的稳定性。” 

随着智能硬件的广泛普及，半导体供应链安全威胁的增加，硬件安全变得越来越重要，仅基于软件的安全防护已经不能满足需求。近年来，物理不可克隆函数已经成为一种新的硬件安全防护手段。集成电路PUF可以利用器件固有的随机性（如工艺的随机性）在特定的激励下产生不可预测的响应，进而充当了唯一性识别芯片的硬件“指纹”。然而，传统的集成电路PUF存在两个明显的缺点：首先，工艺的偏差存在一定的固有偏执，导致PUF输出的随机性不足。其次，由于工艺偏差直接产生于集成电路制造过程中，一旦产生则不可进行改变，进而导致PUF的输出不可进行重构。在这种情况下，当PUF遭遇多次攻击或寿命用尽时，被PUF保护的硬件则会重新遭遇硬件安全威胁。

RRAM作为一种新型存储器，利用器件的电阻值完成对信息的存储。相比于传统的闪存（flash）以及动态随机存储器（DRAM），RRAM具有高速、低功耗、面积小等多项优势，是新一代高性能存储器的重要候选之一。此外，RRAM因其所特有的类神经元特性也被广泛用于类脑计算领域。由于RRAM的工作原理是基于导电细丝的断裂与生长，而这个过程存在较强的随机性，使RRAM的电阻存在器件与器件之间（D2D）以及循环与循环之间（C2C）的随机性，这些随机特性也使其适用于硬件安全防护。

针对传统集成电路PUF的不足，利用RRAM的优势，清华大学微纳电子系博士研究生庞亚川在ISSCC2019上首次介绍了一种基于RRAM电阻随机性的可重构物理不可克隆函数芯片设计。该报告提出了一种电阻差分方法用于产生PUF输出以消除工艺固有偏差以及电压降（IR drop）的不利影响。为了在电路层次实现该方法，该团队设计了一款高精度的灵敏放大器电路以精确比较两个RRAM器件的电阻。大量的测试数据显示所设计的RRAM PUF与之前的工作相比，具有最低的原始比特错误率、最小的单元面积、最好的均匀性以及独特的可重构能力，能够有效抵抗物理攻击，具有很好的发展潜力。






XUANWU X01技术指标情况

IEEE ISSCC（International Solid-State Circuits Conference 国际固态电路会议）始于1953年，是集成电路设计领域最高级别的学术会议，素有“集成电路领域的奥林匹克”之称。

清华大学微纳电子系博士生庞亚川为该论文的第一作者，吴华强教授为通讯作者。该研究得到了国家自然科学基金委、国家科技部、北京市科委、北京未来芯片技术高精尖创新中心等相关项目的支持。






团队合影（从左至右分别为钱鹤、庞亚川、吴华强、高滨）

近年来，微纳电子系钱鹤、吴华强团队围绕阻变存储器的关键科学问题，从材料器件优化、架构设计到系统集成、芯片应用等方面开展了系统研究，在国际期刊如《自然·通讯》《先进材料》《纳米快报》及领域顶级学术会议如国际电子器件会议（IEDM）、超大规模集成电路会议 （VLSI）、国际固态电路会议（ISSCC）等发表多篇学术论文，为阻变存储器芯片的产业化打下技术基础。

报道链接：

https://www.nature.com/articles/s41928-019-0227-0

http://news.tsinghua.edu.cn/publish...143543082222110/20190320143543082222110_.html

*AiRiA's Watt A1 QNPU chip for edge computing* 

*中科院AI团队将打造世界首款低比特量化神经处理芯片*

3月21日，中国科学院自动化研究所南京人工智能芯片创新研究院（下简称“AiRiA研究院”）“普惠AI，芯向边缘”战略发布会在北京举行。会上，AiRiA研究院常务副院长程健透露，该团队自主设计的量化神经处理器（QNPU）即将于今年底流片，定名为“Watt A1”。在回应《中国科学报》提问时，程健表示，这将是世界上首款主打低比特量化技术的人工智能芯片。

在现场展示台上的宣传页显示，Watt A1将采用台积电28nm制程工艺，峰值算力达24Tops（表征每秒整数操作次数，单位为万亿次每秒），支持1080P四路实时监测，帧效比可达6Tops/W。

正如AiRiA研究院“芯向边缘”的主题，Watt的定位是面向边缘计算的AI芯片。“量化神经处理器非常适合在边缘端，它能够在功耗、成本等受限的情况下保持高性能。”程健告诉《中国科学报》，该团队研发的QNPU甚至可以做到在片上处理很大规模的神经网络，这避免了芯片计算领域备受关注的“内存墙”的难题。

“内存墙”是指内存性能不及处理器性能的提升速度，而严重限制处理器性能发挥的现象。程健对记者说：“数据计算在片内处理，不必反复访问外部存储器，就不存在‘内存墙’的问题，这就可以极大减少芯片自身的功耗，大幅提高推理速度。”

如此一来，程健表示，功耗和成本都保持很低，计算能力依然保持较高，因此QNPU非常适合边缘计算对“低功耗、低时延”的计算场景。

AiRiA研究院副院长冷聪向《中国科学报》补充说，量化技术并非AiRiA研究院所独有，但在量化精度上达到3比特甚至更低是其他团队难以比拟的优势，“8比特已经很不错了，但是我们能做到3比特、2比特甚至1比特。”

随着物联网的繁荣及5G商用的迫近，边缘计算越来越成为热门，大有与中心计算（云计算）平分秋色之势。各大计算厂商、云业务服务商也纷纷面向边缘计算布局。

“我们是AI芯片的后来者，但我们结合自身优势和选择发展前景最好的边缘计算方向。从这里切进去，一方面源于我们对市场的研判，一方面我们有10多年的技术积累来支撑我们的判断。”程健对《中国科学报》说道。

AiRiA研究院于2017年9月成立于南京市江宁区麒麟高新区，依托中国科学院自动化研究所，主打人工智能和芯片关键技术研发和技术推广。

http://news.sciencenet.cn/htmlnews/2019/3/424348.shtm

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> *Tsinghua Uni's XUANWU X01 Reconfigurable RRAM PUF chip*
> 
> *Tsinghua Micro-Electronics Department Qian He and Wu Huaqiang team made important progress in the field of physical unclonable function chips*
> *
> Tsinghua News Network, March 22nd,* recently, the team of Professor Qian He and Professor Wu Huaqiang of the Micro-Nano Electronics Department at the 66th International Solid State Circuits Conference (ISSCC 2019) with "resistance memory-based with 6 × 10-6 raw bit errors The title of Reconfigurable RRAM PUF Utilizing Post-Process Randomness Source with <6×10-6 N-BER), reports the world's first resistive memory (RRAM) based physics The non-cloning function (PUF) chip design, the chip has a significant improvement in reliability and uniformity compared to the previous work, and has a unique reconfigurable ability to achieve efficient hardware security protection. The chip code name is XUANWU, which means "Xuanwu", one of the four ancient Chinese beasts with extraordinary defensive capabilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Physical unclonable function chip (XUANWU X01)
> 
> This work has received the attention of _Nature Electronics_ . On March 15th, in its latest publication, Research Highlights gave a key report, arguing that the ability to reconfigure a brand new PUF chip is a unique feature that greatly reduces key over-keying. Use and change the risk of hardware ownership. The article also pointed out: "Tsinghua University has developed a PUF chip based on resistive memory, which has passed the random test of the National Institute of Standards and Technology of the United States. Using the differential resistance method, the original bit error rate is low. At <6×10-6, the stability of the PUF chip against environmental changes was verified.”
> 
> With the widespread use of intelligent hardware and the increasing security threats in the semiconductor supply chain, hardware security has become more and more important, and software-only security protection has been unable to meet the demand. In recent years, physical unclonable functions have become a new means of hardware security protection. The integrated circuit PUF can exploit the inherent randomness of the device (such as the randomness of the process) to produce an unpredictable response under specific excitations, thereby acting as a hardware "fingerprint" that uniquely identifies the chip. However, the conventional integrated circuit PUF has two obvious disadvantages: First, there is a certain inherent paranoia in the deviation of the process, resulting in insufficient randomness of the PUF output. Secondly, since the process deviation is directly generated in the integrated circuit manufacturing process, once it is generated, it cannot be changed, and the output of the PUF cannot be reconstructed. In this case, when the PUF encounters multiple attacks or runs out of life, the PUF-protected hardware will again encounter hardware security threats.
> 
> As a new type of memory, RRAM uses the resistance value of the device to store information. Compared with traditional flash (flash) and dynamic random access memory (DRAM), RRAM has many advantages such as high speed, low power consumption and small area, and is one of the important candidates for a new generation of high performance memory. In addition, RRAM is widely used in brain-like computing because of its unique neuron-like properties. Since the working principle of RRAM is based on the fracture and growth of conductive filaments, this process has strong randomness, so that the resistance of RRAM exists between device-to-device (D2D) and the randomness between cycle and cycle (C2C). These random features also make it suitable for hardware security protection.
> 
> In view of the shortcomings of traditional integrated circuit PUF, taking advantage of RRAM, Pang Yachuan, a Ph.D. student at Tsinghua University's micro-nanoelectronics department, first introduced a reconfigurable physical unclonable function chip based on randomness of RRAM resistors on ISSCC2019. The report proposes a resistive differential method for generating PUF outputs to eliminate the inherent effects of process variations and voltage drops (IR drops). To implement this method at the circuit level, the team designed a high-precision sense amplifier circuit to accurately compare the resistance of two RRAM devices. A large amount of test data shows that the designed RRAM PUF has the lowest original bit error rate, the smallest unit area, the best uniformity and the unique reconfigurability compared with the previous work, which can effectively resist physical attacks. Very good development potential.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XUANWU X01 technical indicators
> 
> IEEE ISSCC（International Solid-State Circuits Conference 国际固态电路会议）始于1953年，是集成电路设计领域最高级别的学术会议，素有“集成电路领域的奥林匹克”之称。
> 
> 清华大学微纳电子系博士生庞亚川为该论文的第一作者，吴华强教授为通讯作者。该研究得到了国家自然科学基金委、国家科技部、北京市科委、北京未来芯片技术高精尖创新中心等相关项目的支持。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 团队合影（从左至右分别为钱鹤、庞亚川、吴华强、高滨）
> 
> 近年来，微纳电子系钱鹤、吴华强团队围绕阻变存储器的关键科学问题，从材料器件优化、架构设计到系统集成、芯片应用等方面开展了系统研究，在国际期刊如《自然·通讯》《先进材料》《纳米快报》及领域顶级学术会议如国际电子器件会议（IEDM）、超大规模集成电路会议 （VLSI）、国际固态电路会议（ISSCC）等发表多篇学术论文，为阻变存储器芯片的产业化打下技术基础。
> 
> 报道链接：
> 
> https://www.nature.com/articles/s41928-019-0227-0
> 
> http://news.tsinghua.edu.cn/publish...143543082222110/20190320143543082222110_.html
> 
> *AiRiA's Watt A1 QNPU chip for edge computing*
> 
> *中科院AI团队将打造世界首款低比特量化神经处理芯片*
> 
> 3月21日，中国科学院自动化研究所南京人工智能芯片创新研究院（下简称“AiRiA研究院”）“普惠AI，芯向边缘”战略发布会在北京举行。会上，AiRiA研究院常务副院长程健透露，该团队自主设计的量化神经处理器（QNPU）即将于今年底流片，定名为“Watt A1”。在回应《中国科学报》提问时，程健表示，这将是世界上首款主打低比特量化技术的人工智能芯片。
> 
> In the on-site display page, the Watt A1 will use TSMC's 28nm process technology with a peak power of 24Tops (characterizing the number of integer operations per second, in teraflops per second), supporting 1080P four-way real-time monitoring, and frame efficiency. The ratio is up to 6Tops/W.
> 
> Like the AiRiA Institute's "core to edge" theme, Watt's positioning is the AI chip for edge computing. "Quantitative neural processor is very suitable for the edge, it can maintain high performance under the limited power consumption, cost, etc." Cheng Jian told the Chinese Journal of Science, the QNPU developed by the team can even be processed on-chip A very large-scale neural network, which avoids the "memory wall" problem that has attracted much attention in the field of chip computing.
> 
> "Memory Wall" refers to the performance of memory performance is not as good as the performance of the processor, and severely limits the performance of the processor. Cheng Jian told reporters: "Data calculations are processed on-chip. There is no need to access the external memory repeatedly. There is no problem with the 'memory wall', which can greatly reduce the power consumption of the chip itself and greatly improve the speed of reasoning."
> 
> As a result, Cheng Jian said that power consumption and cost are kept low, and computing power remains high. Therefore, QNPU is very suitable for edge computing for "low power, low latency" computing scenarios.
> 
> Lian Cong, deputy dean of the AiRiA Research Institute, added to the Journal of the Chinese Academy of Sciences that the quantitative technology is not unique to the AiRiA Institute, but achieving a quantization accuracy of 3 bits or less is an advantage that other teams have unmatched. Very good, but we can do 3 bits, 2 bits or even 1 bit."
> 
> With the prosperity of the Internet of Things and the imminence of 5G commercialization, edge computing has become more and more popular, and it is quite similar to central computing (cloud computing). Major computing vendors and cloud service providers are also facing the edge computing layout.
> 
> "We are the latecomers of the AI chip, but we combine our own advantages and choices to develop the best edge calculation direction. From here, on the one hand, we are based on our judgment on the market. On the one hand, we have more than 10 years of technical accumulation. Support our judgment." Cheng Jian said to the Journal of Chinese Academy of Sciences.
> 
> AiRiA Research Institute was established in September 2017 in Qilin High-tech Zone, Jiangning District, Nanjing. It relies on the Institute of Automation of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, focusing on the research and development and technology promotion of artificial intelligence and chip key technologies.
> 
> Http://news.sciencenet.cn/htmlnews/2019/3/424348.shtm




What is going on about Chinese DRAM manufacturer Fujian Jinhua? 

Last I heard it was planning to shut down because it was blocked access to US semiconductor equipment. 

On that note, how are Chinese semiconductor equipment companies doing? AMEC, Naura etc. 

America has a big gun in the terms of a total monopoly on semiconductor equipment. It can at will shut down any Chinese fab right now. 

@qwerrty


----------



## JSCh

YMTC 64-layer 3D NAND flash production may fuel further market consolidation | DIGITIMES
Siu Han, Taipei; Willis Ke, DIGITIMES
Tuesday 26 March 2019

China's Yangtze Memory Technology (YMTC) is set to kick off volume production of 64-layer 3D NAND flash chips by the end of 2019 as scheduled, despite prices for such memory products continuing sliding down. The move will help YMTC narrow its technology gap with global leaders to two years, and may also usher in a new wave of market consolidation amid fiercer price competition.

Micron executive vice president Sumit Sadana recently noted that his company is closely watching the 3D NAND flash production progress of China makers. But he said that China makers still have much room for improvement in quality and yield rates and it will take some time for their products to meet requirements and standards set by clients.

Industry sources said that no matter what quality level YMTC's 3D NAND flash chips may reach initially, the company will surely secure a certain purchase support by China brand vendors and enjoy robust financial support from the Chinese government, imposing pressure on existing major players and prompting them to funnel more R&D resources into the NAND flash segment.

But Sada opined that leading NAND flash makers in the world will not be wiped out of the market, but whether the NAND flash industry will experience a new round of consolidation remains to be seen.

As Samsung has initiated a price-reduction move to further accelerate price falls for NAND in the first quarter of 2019, industry sources said that Samsung may continue its pricing strategy to price competitors out of the market faster.

The sources indicated that Samsung, SK Hynix and Micron now dominate 95% of the global DRAM market and they have managed to maintain profitability from selling DRAM products with high gross margins. The top-three makers will have more financial resources to meet low-price NAND flash competitions in the year, the sources said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

JSCh said:


> YMTC 64-layer 3D NAND flash production may fuel further market consolidation | DIGITIMES
> Siu Han, Taipei; Willis Ke, DIGITIMES
> Tuesday 26 March 2019
> 
> China's Yangtze Memory Technology (YMTC) is set to kick off volume production of 64-layer 3D NAND flash chips by the end of 2019 as scheduled, despite prices for such memory products continuing sliding down. The move will help YMTC narrow its technology gap with Global leaders to two years, and may also usher in a new wave of market consolidation amid fiercer price competition.
> 
> Micro n n n n n n n n To meet requirements and standards set by clients.
> 
> Industry sources said that no matter what quality level YMTC's 3D NAND flash chips may reach initially, the company will surely secure a certain purchase support by China brand vendors and enjoy robust financial support from the Chinese government, imposing pressure on existing major players and prompting them To funnel more R&D resources into the NAND flash segment.
> 
> But Sada opined that leading NAND flash makers in the world will not be wiped out of the market, but whether the NAND flash industry will experience a new round of consolidation remains to be seen.
> 
> As Samsung has initiated a price-reduction move to further accelerate price falls for NAND in the first quarter of 2019, industry sources said that Samsung may continue its pricing strategy to price competitors out of the market faster.
> 
> The sources indicated that Samsung, SK Hynix and Micron now dominate 95% of the global DRAM market and they have managed to maintain profitability from selling DRAM products with high gross margins. The top-three makers will have more financial resources to meet low-price NAND flash competitions in the year, the sources said.




Unless China heads straight with force into semiconductor equipment, the US has a kill switch for companies like YMTC, which is their reliance on American semi equipment companies like Applied Materials, Lam Research, KLA Tencor.



JSCh said:


> YMTC 64-layer 3D NAND flash production may fuel further market consolidation | DIGITIMES
> Siu Han, Taipei; Willis Ke, DIGITIMES
> Tuesday 26 March 2019
> 
> China's Yangtze Memory Technology (YMTC) is set to kick off volume production of 64-layer 3D NAND flash chips by the end of 2019 as scheduled, despite prices for such memory products continuing sliding down. The move will help YMTC narrow its technology gap with Global leaders to two years, and may also usher in a new wave of market consolidation amid fiercer price competition.
> 
> Micro n n n n n n n n To meet requirements and standards set by clients.
> 
> Industry sources said that no matter what quality level YMTC's 3D NAND flash chips may reach initially, the company will surely secure a certain purchase support by China brand vendors and enjoy robust financial support from the Chinese government, imposing pressure on existing major players and prompting them To funnel more R&D resources into the NAND flash segment.
> 
> But Sada opined that leading NAND flash makers in the world will not be wiped out of the market, but whether the NAND flash industry will experience a new round of consolidation remains to be seen.
> 
> As Samsung has initiated a price-reduction move to further accelerate price falls for NAND in the first quarter of 2019, industry sources said that Samsung may continue its pricing strategy to price competitors out of the market faster.
> 
> The sources indicated that Samsung, SK Hynix and Micron now dominate 95% of the global DRAM market and they have managed to maintain profitability from selling DRAM products with high gross margins. The top-three makers will have more financial resources to meet low-price NAND flash competitions in the year, the sources said.



Also, do you have access to Digitimes? 

There are other articles that I want to read which aren't public yet.


----------



## Han Patriot

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Unless China heads straight with force into semiconductor equipment, the US has a kill switch for companies like YMTC, which is their reliance on American semi equipment companies like Applied Materials, Lam Research, KLA Tencor.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, do you have access to Digitimes?
> 
> There are other articles that I want to read which aren't public yet.


I told you Buss hoping for China to fail is not a strategy. You can deny us, you think we will sit still? We will develop those equipment, we are not Indians. We work hard and we learn fast. Remember before this you told us YMTC is gonna fail because China has not tech for NAND, now we have a new architecture for NAND, then now you say we don't make those equipment ourselves. We make some, but some major ones are still imported, the same reason US don't make all equipment, Japanese and DUtch makes the rwst.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Han Patriot said:


> I told you Buss hoping for China to fail is not a strategy. You can deny us, you think we will sit still? We will develop those equipment, we are not Indians. We work hard and we learn fast. Remember before this you told us YMTC is gonna fail because China has not tech for NAND, now we have a new architecture for NAND, then now you say we don't make those equipment ourselves. We make some, but some major ones are still imported, the same reason US don't make all equipment, Japanese and DUtch makes the rwst.




When did I ever say that YMTC can't do this? Go back and look and I have always said that I will wait and watch. But at least China was trying in this memory space.

In semiconductor equipment it seems that China is not even trying since there are no large funds for the current chinese companies or new companies being established.



Han Patriot said:


> I told you Buss hoping for China to fail is not a strategy. You can deny us, you think we will sit still? We will develop those equipment, we are Not Indians. We work hard and we learn fast. Remember before this you told us YMTC is gonna fail because China has not tech for NAND, now we have a new architecture for NAND, then now you say we don't make those equipment ourselves We make some, but some major ones are quite imported, the same reason US don't make all equipment, Japanese and DUtch makes the rwst.



Also, almost all of the semiconductor equipment is used from American suppliers. Chinese companies have negligible market share.


----------



## sinait

Bussard Ramjet said:


> When did I ever say that YMTC can't do this? Go back and look and I have always said that I will wait and watch. But at least China was trying in this memory space.
> 
> In semiconductor equipment it seems that China is not even trying since there are no large funds for the current chinese companies or new companies being established.
> 
> Also, almost all of the semiconductor equipment is used from American suppliers. Chinese companies have negligible market share.


Wonder whether you have a BRAIN.
American suppliers do business to make money, NOT operate KILL SWITCH to kill off their CUSTOMERS.
With less sales, they will need to LAY OFF US workers.

You must be thinking the US helped ZTE out of Charity and NOT BECAUSE they fear losing a BIG CHUNK of business.
ZTE played it correctly by threatening to STOP all production, so both sides will lose.

I waited so long for India to impose retaliatory tariffs on the US.
INDIA LOST ITS BALLS OR WHAT???
.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

sinait said:


> Wonder whether you have a BRAIN.
> American suppliers do business to make money, NOT operate KILL SWITCH to kill off their CUSTOMERS.
> With less sales, they will need to LAY OFF US workers.
> 
> You must be thinking the US helped ZTE out of Charity and NOT BECAUSE they fear losing a BIG CHUNK of business.
> ZTE played it correctly by threatening to STOP all production, so both sides will lose.
> 
> I waited so long for India to impose retaliatory tariffs on the US.
> INDIA LOST ITS BALLS OR WHAT???
> .



Then why explain me did the US Government just cut Fujian Jinhua from semi equipment supply? It was because Fujian was threatening Micron. 

US has already done it, and if it sees that its interests are served by stopped semi equipment supply, it will do so again, hence the kill switch.



sinait said:


> Wonder whether you have a BRAIN.
> American suppliers do business to make money, NOT operate KILL SWITCH to kill off their CUSTOMERS.
> With less sales, they will need to LAY OFF US workers.
> 
> You must be thinking the US helped ZTE out of Charity and NOT BECAUSE they fear losing a BIG CHUNK of business.
> ZTE played it correctly by threatening to STOP all production, so both sides will lose.
> 
> I waited so long for India to impose retaliatory tariffs on the US.
> INDIA LOST ITS BALLS OR WHAT???
> .



Fujian Jinhua infact was an equal or even larger customer than YMTC for fab equipment.


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Can anyone tell me what this post in Chinese means? @cirr @Han Patriot


----------



## Han Patriot

Bussard Ramjet said:


> When did I ever say that YMTC can't do this? Go back and look and I have always said that I will wait and watch. But at least China was Trying in this memory space.
> 
> In semiconductor equipment it seems that China is not even trying since there are no large funds for the current chinese companies or new companies being established.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, almost all of the semiconductor equipment is used from American suppliers. Chinese companies have negligible market share.


And you think TSMC and Samsung makes any equipment? Don't be so critical and cynical, we are not God, we are already moving quite fast and doing alot. We are negligible in the equipment market not because we can't make some, because other established players have brand recognition. If you are really interested in our industry please do some analysis, what are the equipments we make and what we lack. I have a clear idea of it...you seems to be more interested to see China always remain behind. I admit we are behind but underestimating our ability to compete is a mistake. We have proven alot of people wrong for many decades, even the cynical and envious Indians.



Bussard Ramjet said:


> Then why explain me did the US Government just cut Fujian Jinhua from semi equipment supply? It was because Fujian was threatening Micron.
> 
> US has already done it, and if it sees that its interests are served by stopped semi equipment supply, it will do so again, hence the kill switch.
> 
> 
> 
> Fujian Jinhua infact was an equal or even larger customer than YMTC for fab equipment.


Do you even know the scale of YMTC? What equipment it uses? Tell me the scale and investment of both plants and then tell me suppliers

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sinait

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Then why explain me did the US Government just cut Fujian Jinhua from semi equipment supply? It was because Fujian was threatening Micron.
> 
> US has already done it, and if it sees that its interests are served by stopped semi equipment supply, it will do so again, hence the kill switch.
> 
> Fujian Jinhua infact was an equal or even larger customer than YMTC for fab equipment.


Fujian Jinhua isn't DEAD YET.
Just as how TRUMP keeps postponing more tariffs since Jan and March deadlines passed.
It all depends on how much it can hurt the US.

SO HOW ARE INDIAN RETALIATORY TARIFFS coming along.
FEEBLE PUPPET INDIA with slave mentality DON"T DARE DISOBEY THEIR US MASTERS.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Olli Ranta

One aspect often overlooked is that major equipment manufacturers likely have many valid patents in China, too. Chinese equipment makers can't violate those patents without making royalty agreements first. Anyway a common feature in patent laws is that if the patent holder is unwilling or unable to sell the covered equipment at reasonable terms then the patent can be invalidated. Say, during WW2 lots of German patents were declared invalid in other countries. If US government makes it impossible for Western companies to sell such equipment then this opens the field for Chinese companies to freely make anything as long as those systems are not sold to other countries where the patents still hold.


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Han Patriot said:


> And you think TSMC and Samsung makes any equipment? Don't be so critical and cynical, we are not God, we are already moving quite fast and doing alot. We are negligible in the equipment market not because we can't make some, I have a clear idea of it...you seem to be more interested to see I always remain behind. I admit we are behind but underestimating our ability to compete is a mistake. we have proven alot of people wrong for many decades, even the cynical and envious Indians.



TSMC and Samsung don't face pressure from US. Nor do Taiwan and South Korea have dreams of being a global power some day. 



Han Patriot said:


> Do you even know the scale of YMTC? What equipment it uses? Tell me the scale and investment of both plants and then tell me suppliers



All of this easily available online. 



sinait said:


> Fujian Jinhua isn't DEAD YET.
> Just as how TRUMP keeps postponing more tariffs since Jan and March deadlines passed.
> It all depends on how much it can hurt the US.
> 
> SO HOW ARE INDIAN RETALIATORY TARIFFS coming along.
> FEEBLE PUPPET INDIA with slave mentality DON"T DARE DISOBEY THEIR US MASTERS.



It's almost dead. There doesn't seem to be any sign that US is relenting.


----------



## sinait

Bussard Ramjet said:


> TSMC and Samsung don't face pressure from US. Nor do Taiwan and South Korea have dreams of being a global power some day.
> 
> All of this easily available online.
> 
> It's almost dead. There doesn't seem to be any sign that US is relenting.


That's what they say about ZTE.
I respect the Chinese courage to face up to the SOLE Military and Financial world superpower.

Indians are *JUST LOUDMOUTH COWARDS*, threatening to impose tariffs on the US for months now but NO BALLS to execute.
Indians are Cheerleaders for the STRONG to OPPRESS the WEAK.
The OPPRESSED, and the VICTIMS OF COLONIZERS look up to CHINA to fight IMPERIALISM.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

sinait said:


> That's what they say about ZTE.
> I respect the Chinese courage to face up to the SOLE Military and Financial world superpower.
> 
> Indians are *JUST LOUDMOUTH COWARDS*, threatening to impose tariffs on the US for months now but NO BALLS to execute.
> Indians are Cheerleaders for the STRONG to OPPRESS the WEAK.
> The OPPRESSED, and the VICTIMS OF COLONIZERS look up to CHINA to fight IMPERIALISM.
> .


Seriously. I have never in my life seen anything as disgusting and repugnant as the Indian mentality. The most jealous, cowardly, bitter haters walking the face of the Earth.

Oh, well, haters gon' hate; winners gon' win.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Han Patriot

Bussard Ramjet said:


> TSMC and Samsung don't face pressure from US. Nor do Taiwan and South Korea have dreams of being a global power some day.
> 
> 
> 
> All of this easily available online.
> 
> 
> 
> It's almost dead. There doesn't seem to be any sign that US is relenting.


So if it's early available online, post it and compare. YMTC is a few magnitudes bigger than Jinhua, do you know that. Well unlike you submissive indicas, we Chinese are fighters, the more you deny us, the stronger we become. Years of Spoon-feeding had turned Indian into a technological stooge.

What's wrong in having ambition to be a superpower? Just because we want to be on parity with the US that's wrong? All our efforts are futile? We will never catch up? They will ban us, they will kill switch us? I can sense the envy in you. Ever seen any Indians etchers, moved? Whether we can do it doesn't matter, we will never give up. You laughed when we started HSR, when we sent a man to space, when we had Olympics, when we had quantum SATs, when we created huawei, you are still laughing now. Continue, we will still not give up. One day you wake up, you will realize your while high tech infrastructure being made in China. 

And you wonder why your TBMs, ultrasyoer xritical power equipment, radiation airport scanners are made in China? Because we dare to dream, we don't just talk.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

Semi matters of significance 2019 

①. 三维闪存芯片 长江存储量产自研Xtacking架构64层三维闪存芯片，打破了美日韩厂商的垄断。 
②. 车规级碳化硅Mosfet芯片 比亚迪微电子推出自研车规级Mosfet芯片，打破了德法日厂商的垄断。 
③. CMOS图像传感器 北京豪威推出自研0.8um，4800万像素级的CMOS图像传感器，与索尼之间的技术差距缩短到不到一年。 
④. X86架构桌面CPU 上海兆芯研发的KX6000桌面CPU正式量产，达到英特尔第七代Core i5的水平。 
⑤. GPU 上海兆芯推出国产最高水平的GPU极瑞3000。 
⑥. 手机芯片 华为海思推出业界最高性能的5g手机芯片麒麟990。 
⑦. 电视芯片 华为海思推出业内性能最强的智能电视芯片海思Vxxx。 
⑧. DRAM 合肥长鑫正式量产8GB LPDDR4型内存芯片。 
⑨. 晶圆代工 中芯国际14纳米工艺晶圆代工线正式量产。 
⑩. FPGA芯片 紫光同创推出28纳米工艺制程7000万门级titan2系列高性能FPGA芯片。

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beidou2020

*New machine raises country's image in photolithography*




The Institute of Optics and Electronics under the Chinese Academy of Sciences announced on Thursday that it has developed its own photolithography machine. [Photo/IC]

"Make it small" has been the mantra that drives big developments in microelectronics, from transistors to processors. So much so that high-tech companies' competitiveness rests on the ability to reliably create components on the scale of nanometers, or one-billionth of a meter.

At the heart of microengineering lies photolithography, one of the key techniques used to create the circuitry patterns on semiconductor chips. This allows engineers to pack and replicate complicated circuits with millions of components into a very tiny space using light.

This technique is so advanced that only a handful of companies from Europe and Japan can produce the machine capable of such a feat. But recently, China entered the game.

*The Institute of Optics and Electronics under the Chinese Academy of Sciences announced on Thursday that it has developed its own photolithography machine, thus overcoming one of the major engineering obstacles limiting China's development in chips, nanocomponents and optical instruments.*

*The new machine, which scientists began building in 2012, can etch circuitry patterns less than 22 nanometers using ultraviolet light. Combined with other techniques, it can be used in the future to create chips of around 10 nanometers.*

"The machine is of great value in manufacturing general chips and other materials that require microengineering, including some integrated circuits," said Hu Song, deputy chief designer of the project.

The machine can also be used to make small components for applications such as sensors, detectors and biochips, Hu said.

It is already being used by several institutions including Sichuan University and the University of Electronic Science and Technology of China.

However, the new machine's production capability is still small, hence it is still limited to producing key components for research, Hu said.

In the coming years, the teamwill focus its efforts on increasing the machine's productivity to industrial scale. There are still substantial gaps in the microengineering sector between China and developed countries, but China is catching up fast, Hu said.

Companies capable of photolithography will have an overwhelming edge in producing microelectronics, he said. Chip manufacturing giant Intel claimed it could produce more than 5 billion nanoscale transistors every second, according to its company's fact sheet.

The world's largest photolithography supplier is a Dutch company called ASML Holding. Some of ASML's main competitors are Canon and Nikon.

Since the late 1990s, China has been blocked from importing cutting-edge photolithography technologies and other chip manufacturing equipment from developed countries.

This situation is aggravated because ASML owns substantial patents covering imprint lithography, which includes photolithography, Hu said.

As a result, Chinese companies have to rely on relatively outdated and inefficient techniques to produce microelectronics, thus their product is often inferior to that of developed countries.

*To overcome the monopoly, the Institute of Optics and Electronics discovered a new physics phenomenon in 2003 and used the property as the basis for the new machine.*

*China now has 47 domestic and four international patents regarding the new technology*, Hu said.

*"We no longer fear a foreign technical blockade because we have full intellectual ownership of the new technique."*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Paul2

What a long thread we have here. Semiconductors are such and industry about which 99% stuff known in the popular culture is wrong.

I work in an electronics engineering consulting, and once pursued career in microelectronics. Microelectronics was just too tough to enter for me, and I went to OEM electronics instead 12 years ago. Still kicking.

You guys put up quite a lot of misconceptions. What pains me is that the supposedly qualified people who were entrusted the colossal 1 trillion CNY "Made in China 2025" fund also don't seem to navigate well in the industry.

I meet people from Qinghua Unigroup on almost every industry event around, and I wonder if 10+ of their senior people have time to just hang out aimlessly there, what the rest of their employees do.

I once had a small talk about fab equipment with one of their lad, allegedly also in "fab strategy." It blew away my mind that the guy who was claimed to be an industry veteran, had zero idea about process control, metrology, and workings of the industry in general. The only thing in his sight was the idea "we will get scanners matching AMLS's and our fabs will magically become competitive." When I started the talk about that, it felt it was a total revelation to him . No wonder, Zhao Weiguo did not last on the job.

I have a lot of criticism for such policy making, and handling of semiconductor industry in general in China.

For one, China needs own semi industry, but making it is not a job for freaking bureaucrats
Semiconductor industry is already enjoying completely unthinkable subsidies from the state, with the biggest being 0% tax rate with close to no preconditions.
The function of a business is to freaking make money — and you can't make a global leader company that doesn't make tons of money. Something so simple, yet not so clear to policymakers.
To make money, you need to make a viable businesses — and not thinking of achieving "technology A, B, or C" with mere hopes and speculations of its commercial values. The story how state funds spent many tenths of billions on 10+ failed fab businesses in the past is all about that.
My comments on specific cases:

For once, stop that stupidest endeavour of making own x86 chips. I once heard the notion "Chinese chips suck because because they can't run Microsoft Windows" and that, again, came out of a mouth of an industry official. I will rephrase that as "Microsoft Windows sucks because it can't run on Chinese chips." All that endeavour with Chinese x86 is completely meaningless.
At least policymakers should police illegal non-compete agreements in the industry. It's not a big secret that Allwinner - once an unstoppable steamroller entered a non-compete with Qualcomm for a completely pitiful amount of money in exchange for not rolling over them in a phone business. Rockchips is said to also did something similar with Intel, but it's less clear for what they made a non-compete for.
Qualcomm is a racketeering business, but all its money come from the fact that electronics with their chips is all made in China. Qualcomm can be totally annihilated by a just and sound anti-trust action from Chinese industry regulators.
Current fab strategy as seem by policy makers in Beijing is wrong. Even if some of mainland fabs will make a verbatim copy of TSMC's fab, it will not be a successful business. *THERE IS NO COMMERCIAL RATIONALE IN COPYING TSMC.* If they, after all, continue on this path, they need to fund companies with a chance of gaining commercial viability, and there is none in chasing TSMC in advanced nodes, without having a mature commodity process business. This is where the policy is 100% wrong — old proverb says "You don't eat the snake from the head."
Memory business... now memory prices are plunging, and the gigantic investments into memory fabs will go to nowhere. If Samsung can't make money on memory now, how will newcomers do?
Fab equipment — the only way to make money there is to develop and sell fab equipment to competitors abroad. There is not a single worthy client inside China (SMIC included) to kickstart a profitable tool business. However, there is rationale to continue research there, in anticipation of time when it will make sense for China to do it. And one more thing, scanners are not the best thing to begin to begin with in this industry, metrology and process control tools are as important, if not more.
Stop wasting money on gimmick stuff like "AI chips," FPGAs, when China struggles to make a single decent microcontroller...
Power chips — do it
Advanced packaging — do it
"Making China a great semiconductor superpower" — these people really know how to pick policy names... In general, the effect of existing constituent policy components, made a very small effect on industry in overall
To begin with, there is not enough engineers for that. A giant amount of worthy engineers leave China, and state funds invites loosers from Taiwan to run our semiconductor industry instead. That's unsustainable. *High profile professionals will never ever want to live in China without us making China a nice place to live in outside of "Laowai ghettoes" for foreign cadres*
Semiconductor industry is a global industry — there is no "Chinese semiconductor industry," "Taiwanese semiconductor industry," or "American semiconductor industry." You can only see China becoming competitive in semiconductors as a player on the global market. Otherwise, it will be Chinese semiconductor industry vs. Global semiconductor industry. *Invite more foreign companies, make them stuck here, make China invaluable and irreplaceable for them.*
Stop chasing others, make others chase you — develop own areas of competency, one in which we can take a lead, not ones in which we will keep loosing.
If you want to develop electronics industry, it's a good idea to not to bulldoze electronics factories... A poke to the devastating 2009-2012 factory demolitions in Shenzhen.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## somsak

Paul2 said:


> What a long thread we have here. Semiconductors are such and industry about which 99% stuff known in the popular culture is wrong.
> 
> I work in an electronics engineering consulting, and once pursued career in microelectronics. Microelectronics was just too tough to enter for me, and I went to OEM electronics instead 12 years ago. Still kicking.
> 
> You guys put up quite a lot of misconceptions. What pains me is that the supposedly qualified people who were entrusted the colossal 1 trillion CNY "Made in China 2025" fund also don't seem to navigate well in the industry.
> 
> I meet people from Qinghua Unigroup on almost every industry event around, and I wonder if 10+ of their senior people have time to just hang out aimlessly there, what the rest of their employees do.
> 
> I once had a small talk about fab equipment with one of their lad, allegedly also in "fab strategy." It blew away my mind that the guy who was claimed to be an industry veteran, had zero idea about process control, metrology, and workings of the industry in general. The only thing in his sight was the idea "we will get scanners matching AMLS's and our fabs will magically become competitive." When I started the talk about that, it felt it was a total revelation to him . No wonder, Zhao Weiguo did not last on the job.
> 
> I have a lot of criticism for such policy making, and handling of semiconductor industry in general in China.
> 
> For one, China needs own semi industry, but making it is not a job for freaking bureaucrats
> Semiconductor industry is already enjoying completely unthinkable subsidies from the state, with the biggest being 0% tax rate with close to no preconditions.
> The function of a business is to freaking make money — and you can't make a global leader company that doesn't make tons of money. Something so simple, yet not so clear to policymakers.
> To make money, you need to make a viable businesses — and not thinking of achieving "technology A, B, or C" with mere hopes and speculations of its commercial values. The story how state funds spent many tenths of billions on 10+ failed fab businesses in the past is all about that.
> My comments on specific cases:
> 
> For once, stop that stupidest endeavour of making own x86 chips. I once heard the notion "Chinese chips suck because because they can't run Microsoft Windows" and that, again, came out of a mouth of an industry official. I will rephrase that as "Microsoft Windows sucks because it can't run on Chinese chips." All that endeavour with Chinese x86 is completely meaningless.
> At least policymakers should police illegal non-compete agreements in the industry. It's not a big secret that Allwinner - once an unstoppable steamroller entered a non-compete with Qualcomm for a completely pitiful amount of money in exchange for not rolling over them in a phone business. Rockchips is said to also did something similar with Intel, but it's less clear for what they made a non-compete for.
> Qualcomm is a racketeering business, but all its money come from the fact that electronics with their chips is all made in China. Qualcomm can be totally annihilated by a just and sound anti-trust action from Chinese industry regulators.
> Current fab strategy as seem by policy makers in Beijing is wrong. Even if some of mainland fabs will make a verbatim copy of TSMC's fab, it will not be a successful business. *THERE IS NO COMMERCIAL RATIONALE IN COPYING TSMC.* If they, after all, continue on this path, they need to fund companies with a chance of gaining commercial viability, and there is none in chasing TSMC in advanced nodes, without having a mature commodity process business. This is where the policy is 100% wrong — old proverb says "You don't eat the snake from the head."
> Memory business... now memory prices are plunging, and the gigantic investments into memory fabs will go to nowhere. If Samsung can't make money on memory now, how will newcomers do?
> Fab equipment — the only way to make money there is to develop and sell fab equipment to competitors abroad. There is not a single worthy client inside China (SMIC included) to kickstart a profitable tool business. However, there is rationale to continue research there, in anticipation of time when it will make sense for China to do it. And one more thing, scanners are not the best thing to begin to begin with in this industry, metrology and process control tools are as important, if not more.
> Stop wasting money on gimmick stuff like "AI chips," FPGAs, when China struggles to make a single decent microcontroller...
> Power chips — do it
> Advanced packaging — do it
> "Making China a great semiconductor superpower" — these people really know how to pick policy names... In general, the effect of existing constituent policy components, made a very small effect on industry in overall
> To begin with, there is not enough engineers for that. A giant amount of worthy engineers leave China, and state funds invites loosers from Taiwan to run our semiconductor industry instead. That's unsustainable. *High profile professionals will never ever want to live in China without us making China a nice place to live in outside of "Laowai ghettoes" for foreign cadres*
> Semiconductor industry is a global industry — there is no "Chinese semiconductor industry," "Taiwanese semiconductor industry," or "American semiconductor industry." You can only see China becoming competitive in semiconductors as a player on the global market. Otherwise, it will be Chinese semiconductor industry vs. Global semiconductor industry. *Invite more foreign companies, make them stuck here, make China invaluable and irreplaceable for them.*
> Stop chasing others, make others chase you — develop own areas of competency, one in which we can take a lead, not ones in which we will keep loosing.
> If you want to develop electronics industry, it's a good idea to not to bulldoze electronics factories... A poke to the devastating 2009-2012 factory demolitions in Shenzhen.


I think AI chip is the best bet.


----------



## qwerrty

Paul2 said:


> At least policymakers should police illegal non-compete agreements in the industry. It's not a big secret that Allwinner - once an unstoppable steamroller entered a non-compete with Qualcomm for a completely pitiful amount of money in exchange for not rolling over them in a phone business. Rockchips is said to also did something similar with Intel, but it's less clear for what they made a non-compete for.



this. i am so happy that donald trump is forcing china to stop doing those jv bs.
when unisoc announced jv with intel a year ago, many people were like wha? why?.. i'm so glad they broke up now. it made no sense in the first place.. lol



Paul2 said:


> Stop wasting money on gimmick stuff like "AI chips," FPGAs, when China struggles to make a single decent microcontroller...



totally disagree with this. there are a lot of stuff that don't need overpowered jack of all trades cpu or gpu. there's a lot of money to be made in this area. china for the first time in semiconductor industry is moving in right direction. all the big tech companies in both china and the US investing heavily in this area is proof

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Paul2

unexpendable


qwerrty said:


> Paul2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop wasting money on gimmick stuff like "AI chips," FPGAs, when China struggles to make a single decent microcontroller...
> 
> 
> 
> totally disagree with this. there are a lot of stuff that don't need overpowered jack of all trades cpu or gpu. there's a lot of money to be made in this area. china for the first time in semiconductor industry is moving in right direction. all the big tech companies in both china and the US investing heavily in this area is proof
Click to expand...

I hope you have an understanding what microcontrollers are. Those are tiny, self-contained computers with just SRAM, primitive CPU, some low speed I/O, and, some times, integrated flash. Those exactly are the truly *unexpendable* parts of everyday things, and machinery, and China is nearly wholly dependent on outside imports.

See, microcontrollers are parts of a great many light and heavy industry goods: from appliances, to industrial machinery. Pretty much every electronics that is not a smartphone or computer.

Imagine embargo on them, and the chain reaction that will follow in the few industries where China have dominance. If USA, or Taiwan will embargo an Nvidia GPU, or Intel CPU, nobody but videogame addicts will complain, but if they will close the tap on MCUs, they will cut of the oxygen to a big, and by far the most competitive portion of Chinese industry.

There is only one Chinese company that somehow achieved commercial viability in a mid-market MCU segment, but event its boss is not Chinese.



qwerrty said:


> china for the first time in semiconductor industry is moving in right direction. all the big tech companies in both china and the US investing heavily in this area is proof


It's not a proof. Americans by far surpass the world in investing into dumb, useless stuff; driven by speculative gain expectations of reactionary social classes of bankers, lawyers, and MBAs.

What value you can make with "AI" chips? Ai chip makers themselves have poor idea about that, besides using them for some ridiculous Instagram filters. Billions of RMB for that? No thanks.

Same with programmable logic — very niche product. For any mass market good, ASICs flatten them down. The only good use case for them is doing something that nobody does en masse, and that there are not many such things by the definition.

It pains me hearing again and again the logic of "if Americans are investing/doing this, we must too" on a premise of them thinking that "Americans must know that better." Great heaps of money were lost by the industry and those people themselves.

See — the flexible display idiocy: Steve Jobs made a joke about flexible displays, and those two (Samsung and BOE/Royole/Huawei team) actually went and banged away many billions on RnD and manufacturing facilities to actually make it, because they actually thought of that as a smart idea!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

Paul2 said:


> Imagine embargo on them, and the chain reaction that will follow in the few industries where China have dominance. If USA, or Taiwan will embargo an Nvidia GPU, or Intel CPU, nobody but videogame addicts will complain, but if they will *close the tap on MCUs, they will cut of the oxygen to a big, and by far the most competitive portion of Chinese industry.*



no, they won't die. c'mon man. it's not some wonder technology with no alternatives. lol. nearly all MCUs are arm based less complex to design than general purpose chips. china has a lot of startups doing those. you dont see many on the market, because of patent protection. if banned, they just copy em. they are not super complicate like semiconductor manufacturing tool. lol


Code:


https://wallstreetcn.com/articles/3478479
http://www.navinfo.com/product/chip

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paul2

qwerrty said:


> no, they won't die. c'mon man. it's not some wonder technology with no alternatives. lol. nearly all MCUs are arm based less complex to design than general purpose chips. china has a lot of startups doing those. you dont see many on the market, because of patents. if banned, they just copy em. they are not super complicate like semiconductor manufacturing tool. lol
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> https://wallstreetcn.com/articles/3478479
> http://www.navinfo.com/product/chip


Simple they are, but not less important. You still have to have somebody making them and having a commercially viable business while doing so. With my knowledge of the industry, Chinese companies position today are even worse than 20 years ago. 20 years ago there were companies copying 8051 and making meagre profits, but these days all of them are gone because 8051 stopped making money.

Most "startups" in that area in China are there just to beg for government handouts, and investors money. I looked up your links, and I can tell that I haven't seen any of their chips making any market presence, and that with me being working in OEM electronics for 12 years.

It's still all NXP, Atmel, and STM even in cheapest product niches.


----------



## qwerrty

Paul2 said:


> Simple they are, but not less important. You still have to have somebody making them and having a commercially viable business while doing so. With my knowledge of the industry, Chinese companies position today are even worse than 20 years ago. 20 years ago there were companies copying 8051 and making meagre profits, but these days all of them are gone because 8051 stopped making money.
> 
> Most "startups" in that area in China are there just to beg for government handouts, and investors money. I looked up your links, and I can tell that *I haven't seen any of their chips making any market presence*, and that with me being working in OEM electronics for 12 years.



that's why we need a ban on china, so those startups can start to explode. lol. a lot of people on cn forums don't like it when xi offers to buy more chips from the US in part of the trade deal. this is bad for "china core" dream

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grandmaster

Paul2 said:


> For once, stop that stupidest endeavour of making own x86 chips. I once heard the notion "Chinese chips suck because because they can't run Microsoft Windows" and that, again, came out of a mouth of an industry official. I will rephrase that as "Microsoft Windows sucks because it can't run on Chinese chips." All that endeavour with Chinese x86 is completely meaningless.




I like this point. Why do the policy makers have such narrow mind and are too rigid? the way is always opened, but why china cinch itself with such kind of thinking? Everyone knows Microsoft OS is not secure, no one know anything about Microsoft work with NSA behind the screen, why do china make itself depend on American product and let them spy china? even Apple can write its own OS, why cannot China write new OS for new chip architecture? why not invest money and human resource into developing Chinese OS and basic Chinese software ecosystem? developing Chinese OS is cheaper than trying to make x86 chip. they still not learn good lesson when google withdrew from china, china search engines boomed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## j20blackdragon

First, there are too many companies/countries making microcontroller (MCU) for a ban on China to be effective.






Second, China has domestic MCU.

*GD32 is a new 32-bit high performance, low power consumption universal microcontroller family powered by the ARM Cortex®-M3 RISC core*
http://www.gigadevice.com/products/microcontrollers/gd32/arm-cortex-m3/

*The GD32F4 device belongs to the performance line of GD32 MCU Family. It is a new 32-bit general-purpose microcontroller based on the ARM Cortex-M4 RISC core*
http://www.gigadevice.com/products/microcontrollers/gd32/arm-cortex-m4/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Han Patriot

qwerrty said:


> that's why we need a ban on china, so those startups can start to explode. lol. a lot of people on cn forums don't like it when xi offers to buy more chips from the US in part of the trade deal. this is bad for "china core" dream


So if it's so stupid and useless then why is Trump so worried? Our friend Paul here seems to suggest we should microcontrollers instead of CPUs. What a genius Indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

Han Patriot said:


> What a genius Indian.


I know, right? @Bussard Ramjet's alt should start up a company in China since he seems to have everything figured out. By his own admission there's a lot of money sloshing around in Chinese semiconductors, why's he wasting his time and ours here when he could be grabbing some of it?


----------



## j20blackdragon

Han Patriot said:


> So if it's so stupid and useless then why is Trump so worried? Our friend Paul here seems to suggest we should microcontrollers instead of CPUs. What a genius Indian.



Global microcontroller market is estimated to be valued at $26.9 billion by 2020, while Intel revenue for 2018 alone was already $70.8 billion.

So of course 'they' don't want China to pursue x86.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> Semi matters of significance 2019
> 
> ①. 三维闪存芯片 长江存储量产自研Xtacking架构64层三维闪存芯片，打破了美日韩厂商的垄断。
> ②. 车规级碳化硅Mosfet芯片 比亚迪微电子推出自研车规级Mosfet芯片，打破了德法日厂商的垄断。
> ③. CMOS图像传感器 北京豪威推出自研0.8um，4800万像素级的CMOS图像传感器，与索尼之间的技术差距缩短到不到一年。
> ④. X86架构桌面CPU 上海兆芯研发的KX6000桌面CPU正式量产，达到英特尔第七代Core i5的水平。
> ⑤. GPU 上海兆芯推出国产最高水平的GPU极瑞3000。
> ⑥. 手机芯片 华为海思推出业界最高性能的5g手机芯片麒麟990。
> ⑦. 电视芯片 华为海思推出业内性能最强的智能电视芯片海思Vxxx。
> ⑧. DRAM 合肥长鑫正式量产8GB LPDDR4型内存芯片。
> ⑨. 晶圆代工 中芯国际14纳米工艺晶圆代工线正式量产。
> ⑩. FPGA芯片 紫光同创推出28纳米工艺制程7000万门级titan2系列高性能FPGA芯片。
> 
> View attachment 551165



Can you actually tell me more? I have responded below by points as listed earlier: 


Yangtze river's 64 layer NAND I know about, and can potentially be game changing for China. 
I want to know more about this BYD Microelectronics Mosfet. 
I have never heard about this company's CMOS sensor, and now it comes and claims that it is only 1 year behind Sony? Can you give me the name of the company? Google Translate doesn't translate very well./ 
Zhaoxin has minimal market share. Why is that? How much market share does it have in China?
Again, what is the market share? 
Hisilicon has been a true success
How do you know it is the best? 
Hefei Changxin, any more news? I thought it was producing specialty DRAMs and not general purpose DRAM. 
SMIC again I know. 
How does its FPGAs compare with market leaders. What is its market share?


----------



## Paul2

j20blackdragon said:


> Global microcontroller market is estimated to be valued at $26.9 billion by 2020, while Intel revenue for 2018 alone was already $70.8 billion.
> 
> So of course 'they' don't want China to pursue x86.


I repeat my rationale there:

Having PC CPUs supply embargoed will be nowhere as painful as being denied microcontroller — a giant portion of Chinese light industry wholly depends on imported microcontrollers, while Intel CPUs are only needed for PCs to play videogames.

China stands to loose much more loosing access to MCUs than x86, that's indisputable in my opinion.


j20blackdragon said:


> Second, China has domestic MCU.
> 
> *GD32 is a new 32-bit high performance, low power consumption universal microcontroller family powered by the ARM Cortex®-M3 RISC core*
> http://www.gigadevice.com/products/microcontrollers/gd32/arm-cortex-m3/


I know of Gigadevice, but not much of their MCUs. They are much bigger in their flash business. Still, they have near no market presence in MCUs. Were they did, I would've known.



Bussard Ramjet said:


> Can you actually tell me more? I have responded below by points as listed earlier:
> 
> 
> Yangtze river's 64 layer NAND I know about, and can potentially be game changing for China.
> I want to know more about this BYD Microelectronics Mosfet.
> I have never heard about this company's CMOS sensor, and now it comes and claims that it is only 1 year behind Sony? Can you give me the name of the company? Google Translate doesn't translate very well./
> Zhaoxin has minimal market share. Why is that? How much market share does it have in China?
> Again, what is the market share?
> Hisilicon has been a true success
> How do you know it is the best?
> Hefei Changxin, any more news? I thought it was producing specialty DRAMs and not general purpose DRAM.
> SMIC again I know.
> How does its FPGAs compare with market leaders. What is its market share?



No likely. Memory business is all about pricing cartels, and is not that profitable with scale involved when such cartels fall apart. See, memory prices are on a huge downward swing because Micron was first to break. The upward swing itself began when Micron bought Toshiba's DRAM business and Korean "picked up the signal" and began racking up prices.
Nothing much exciting. Power MOSFETs are important to switch large currents and voltages. Before electronics got that powerful (or better to say power hungry,) there was no incentive to get consumer electronics rated MOSFETs up into hundreds of amps and voltages range except for niche applications (in which China was not a player.) China is there just last man to get on the boat because low volume, niche products was never its game.
No idea either, but I know that Chinese makers in that area grew out of manufacturers of chips for webcams and low end stuff. It's quite natural that eventually they began trying higher end stuff too as tech is not much different in between low and high end.
I am very doubtful of "Chinese x86" — government bureaucrats been trying to make it happen for a very long time, but I see not commercial need for it.
Same opinion
Well, it is. Huawei made a nice SoC and been a principal driver behind 5G technical standard, so here it is.
Nothing to add.
Will be nice if they can also make money, and not live on government handouts while making. With the current market situation, that's unlikely.
Have to see it before I believe it.
Likely close to 0.00000000001%


----------



## j20blackdragon

Paul2 said:


> I repeat my rationale there:
> 
> Having PC CPUs supply embargoed will be nowhere as painful as being denied microcontroller — a giant portion of Chinese light industry wholly depends on imported microcontrollers, while Intel CPUs are only needed for PCs to play videogames.
> 
> China stands to loose much more loosing access to MCUs than x86, that's indisputable in my opinion.



x86 PC/laptop CPU ban is not the concern here.

What happens when there is an x86 CPU ban on servers, workstations, and supercomputers?

You realize Intel has a near monopoly here, right?

*According to IDC, global server revenues were $53 billion in 2016, of which $46 billion were x86 servers and $7 billion, non-x86 servers*
https://seekingalpha.com/article/4084040-large-deep-learning-data-center-market

The MCU ban is not likely to happen. Already addressed in previous post.



j20blackdragon said:


> First, there are too many companies/countries making microcontroller (MCU) for a ban on China to be effective.
> 
> View attachment 551713



First, MCUs are low-cost, mass-produced, commodity ICs. They are all about the same.

Second, do you see any company/country that has a monopoly on the MCU market? I see a large number of companies with evenly distributed market share. Any company dumb enough to ban MCUs to China will instantly have their market share gobbled up by someone else.



Paul2 said:


> I know of Gigadevice, but not much of their MCUs. They are much bigger in their flash business. Still, they have near no market presence in MCUs. Were they did, I would've known.



First you criticize China for not having MCU and breathlessly warn us of a supposed MCU embargo. When we show you the Chinese MCUs, you move the goalpost and criticize China's lack of market share.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gambit

Paul2 said:


> What a long thread we have here. Semiconductors are such and industry about which 99% stuff known in the popular culture is wrong.


Very good, sir. Regarding the semicon issue in this forum, your sobering and realistic perspective will be beneficial to the forum, but also unfortunately for you, your fellow countrymen will not be so kind precisely because you have...

- Relevant industry experience
- Critical thinking skills
- Objectivity
- Honesty

Qualities sorely lacking in this sub-forum.

As for meself, am currently in process engineering in the Probe area of the wafer manufacturing process, from wafer start to wafer sales.

https://www.mjc.co.jp/en/technology/column/wafer_prober.html

MJC is just one vendor I work with. Other vendors are FormFactor and TEL. I do not engage in die extraction and packaging but am high level familiar with those processes in order to fine tune the Probe testing processes.

I will be watching your participation about this particular issue with interests. Hope you keep those qualities.



Bussard Ramjet said:


> Yangtze river's 64 layer NAND I know about, and can potentially be game changing for China.


Not likely.

NAND is at the end of its technological progress. Multi-bits per cell, stacking, or controller improvements are minor and not very profitable add-ons. NAND has reached commodity status and profit margins on commodities are always thin. The NAND technology itself -- like every technology -- is the final determinant of limits. Below the 20 nm node, NAND begins to decline in possibilities for innovations.

The world demands an alternative to NAND and the criteria are the same always: non-volative data and capacity. NAND have reached its technological limits for those criteria.


----------



## Han Patriot

Paul2 said:


> I repeat my rationale there:
> 
> Having PC CPUs supply embargoed will be nowhere as painful as being denied microcontroller — a giant portion of Chinese light industry wholly depends on imported microcontrollers, while Intel CPUs are only needed for PCs to play videogames.
> 
> China stands to loose much more loosing access to MCUs than x86, that's indisputable in my opinion.
> 
> I know of Gigadevice, but not much of their MCUs. They are much bigger in their flash business. Still, they have near no market presence in MCUs. Were they did, I would've known.
> 
> 
> 
> No likely. Memory business is all about pricing cartels, and is not that profitable with scale involved when such cartels fall apart. See, memory prices are on a huge downward swing because Micron was first to break. The upward swing itself began when Micron bought Toshiba's DRAM business and Korean "picked up the signal" and began racking up prices.
> Nothing much exciting. Power MOSFETs are important to switch large currents and voltages. Before electronics got that powerful (or better to say power hungry,) there was no incentive to get consumer electronics rated MOSFETs up into hundreds of amps and voltages range except for niche applications (in which China was not a player.) China is there just last man to get on the boat because low volume, niche products was never its game.
> No idea either, but I know that Chinese makers in that area grew out of manufacturers of chips for webcams and low end stuff. It's quite natural that eventually they began trying higher end stuff too as tech is not much different in between low and high end.
> I am very doubtful of "Chinese x86" — government bureaucrats been trying to make it happen for a very long time, but I see not commercial need for it.
> Same opinion
> Well, it is. Huawei made a nice SoC and been a principal driver behind 5G technical standard, so here it is.
> Nothing to add.
> Will be nice if they can also make money, and not live on government handouts while making. With the current market situation, that's unlikely.
> Have to see it before I believe it.
> Likely close to 0.00000000001%


Paul, MCUs had been almost the same for the past 40 years. Go figure genius. Chinese companies do make them with some oem brand .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paul2

j20blackdragon said:


> What happens when there is an x86 CPU ban on servers, workstations, and supercomputers?
> 
> You realize Intel has a near monopoly here, right?


They are not important. Playing videogames is not a matter of national importance.

Existing stocks will last for quite a while, you can use lower power SoC to take the slack in a crunch, and you really don't have PCs being a big export category, unlike the entirety of light industry.

Internal consumption of PCs matter relatively little in comparison to export value of light industries and *its importance for maintaining China's grip on the world.*



Han Patriot said:


> Paul, MCUs had been almost the same for the past 40 years. Go figure genius. Chinese companies do make them with some oem brand


I figured that out long ago, and deal with it on every day basis. Chinese MCU companies are not competitive at large, otherwise we would've be buying them and not importing Atmel, NXP, and STM by tonnes.

For the few worthy contenders, I know each of them, and in few cases their C-levels personally. And the best contender, Espressif, is not even run by a Chinese citizen. Zhang Ruian is Singaporean.



j20blackdragon said:


> First, MCUs are low-cost, mass-produced, commodity ICs. They are all about the same.


They are way, way, way more to it than you ever imagine, and even in the most commoditised parts of the MCU market, there are own intricacies. China once made those generic 8051 clones, but where they are now?

Programming model of 8051 was very old school, archaic, and inconvenient: multiple memory banks, inability to use external memory in a convenient manner, low code density and unsuitability for use with modern compilers, wildly varying instruction execution times. I can count 10 more things that put 8051 (and therefore its clones) into the scrap heap of history.

Even 5 cents MCUs that are used for "singing postcards," are now using Atmel, PIC or 32bit Arm based MCUs because there are ones that are cheap enough and easier to program than 8051.

The importance for an MCU to be easily programmable by a modern programming language was completely overlooked by domestic makers.


gambit said:


> As for meself, am currently in process engineering in the Probe area of the wafer manufacturing process, from wafer start to wafer sales.
> 
> https://www.mjc.co.jp/en/technology/column/wafer_prober.html
> 
> MJC is just one vendor I work with. Other vendors are FormFactor and TEL. I do not engage in die extraction and packaging but am high level familiar with those processes in order to fine tune the Probe testing processes.
> 
> I will be watching your participation about this particular issue with interests. Hope you keep those qualities.


Nice to see somebody else from semiconductors industry here. Stuff like testing, process control, and metrology are not less important than the lithography itself. My own biggest suspicion about what is wrong with Chinese fabs is that those bimbos very likely continuing to dish out big money for the latest litho equipment while completely foregoing the metrology and control. My latest experience talking with Unigroup and Canyon Bridge (really just a another Unigroup front) staffers, only reinforced that opinion further.

In semiconductors, you can buy an equipment for a certain node, but can not really "buy a process." These days, you can only develop the process (in a literal sense of the world) for your own use scenarios, tuned for your business circumstances. For what Chinese industry needs, yields are paramount for many reasons, including the need for reducing the testing expense. And those guys are trying to make commodity products on an expensive, low yield multiple patterning node...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

Paul2 said:


> ...completely foregoing the metrology and control.


The in-line param process is crucial...

http://www.lricks.com/wlrt.htm


> The WLR paradigm offers several advantages over a sample burn-in process monitor. The most obvious and immediate advantage of WLR testing is its ability to supply real-time information. This is a result of using an automatic parametric tester (APT) to *collect in-line data*. Feedback on process results and their potential impact on reliability are immediately available.


In-line parametric testing is essentially measurement of the physical structures of whatever design it is. Measurement is done via the standard criteria of voltage, current, and resistance. Things we learn in high school electronics, except doing it at the nanometer level. If a certain voltage input produced a higher out of bounds resistance, a wall maybe too thick, lower and the wall is too thin. Either way, performance and long term reliability -- wafer level reliability (WLR) -- will be affected.

In-line parametric testing is when all the dies on the wafer are tested while the wafer is still under fabrication, not yet ready for full functional testing. Every time there is a piece of new equipment or new recipe (process) or new gas/chemical, a sample percentage should be in-line parametric tested. Even if there is a new deionized (DI) water vendor, and DI water is a common component in wafer processing, a sample percentage of the product line should be in-line parametric tested. At least all the major semicon manufacturers are this strict even with matured products.

The problem with commodity product manufacturing, like NAND or DRAM or NOR or SRAM, is that it is easy to get overconfident that our processes do not need periodic verification that everything is within specs. Plus, because the profit margin on commodity products are already thin and the cyclical market nature of the semicon industry, the pressure to reduce production time is high among managers at all levels going up to the executive officers themselves. Machines sometimes skips their periodic maintenance inspection (PMI) and if the pressure to produce is great enough, especially at fiscal quarter end, decisions to 'pencil whip' the records can be made at the line level, out of sight of the managers.

When I used to work for Micron Technology and helped set up their Shanghai facility, we had a lot of conflicts between Micron's ways of doing things vs the 'Chinese' ways as many local hires balked at how often we sample inspect, measure, verify, and they especially objected to destructive testing, which Micron's US sites often does. We will take wafers and literally high voltage/current functional test them to 'full dead' and analyze the data. For nearly two yrs from start up, most of Micron's Shanghai's products were sold to second tier clients. Micron's US sites usually need only six months to qualify for tier one customers. A major problem with manufacturing in mainland China was power bumps or 'dirty' electricity, although it is less of a problem today, and every time we had a power bump, wafer scraps were inevitable, and to make sure all the machines were not affected, metrology measurement had to be done and done at a higher quantity of wafers and frequency between line starts, which did not sit well with the Chinese executives.



Paul2 said:


> In semiconductors, you can buy an equipment for a certain node, buy can not really "buy a process." These days, *you can only develop process (in a literal sense of the world) for your own use scenarios, tuned for your business circumstances.* For what Chinese industry needs yields are paramount for many reasons, including the need for reducing testing expense. And those guys are trying to make commodity products on an expensive multiple patterning node...


Absolutely -- the highlighted. Intel have their 'Copy Smart' process intended to transfer knowledge and skills among sites.

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/world/2006-05/30/content_603764.htm


> Engineers strive to duplicate even the subtlest of manufacturing variables, from the color of a worker's gloves to the type of fluorescent lights in the building. Employees from around the world spend more than a year at a development lab in Oregon learning their small piece of the new recipe so they can bring it back to their home factory.


But even so, Intel has to allow for small variations from site to site.


----------



## qwerrty

j20blackdragon said:


> First you criticize China for not having MCU and breathlessly warn us of a supposed MCU embargo. When we show you the Chinese MCUs, you move the goalpost and criticize China's lack of market share.


mcu is simple to design and make. a lot of companies already doing it and selling at very cheap price. that's why chinese just ignoring that buisiness. it's bad, but they can get into that buisiness easily if banned.... i think a ban is actually good for china, but too bad the US don't have monopoly in that industry. 


new startup releasing high perfomance general-purpose mcu based on risc-v
http://www.takungpao.com.hk/mainland/text/2019/0401/270629.html
aec-q 100 grade mcu from navinfo for auto in mass production
http://finance.jrj.com.cn/2018/12/20152726772696.shtml

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paul2

gambit said:


> Plus, because the profit margin on commodity products are already thin and the cyclical market nature of the semicon industry, the pressure to reduce production time is high among managers at all levels going up to the executive officers themselves.


The trick here is that you maximise control and test before the wafer leaves the fab, so your fab yield does not influence yields downstream, and reduce the need for all forms of "after fab testing."

The rationale is that there is very little what can happen with the chip after fabrication, but a messed up chip not caught by test means scrapping them after expensive packaging (yes, in cheap chips, package some times costs more than the silicon,) or on PCBs of expensive devices, if not finished ones. Or imagine one such chip getting into some heavy industrial machinery and failing...




gambit said:


> When I used to work for Micron Technology and helped set up their Shanghai facility, we had a lot of conflicts between Micron's ways of doing things vs the 'Chinese' ways as many local hires balked at how often we sample inspect, measure, verify, and they especially objected to destructive testing


Well, most of China's bimbo managers are American schooled, Stanford, Harward etc. Some time I feel that we have more Stanford grads in big Chinese corporations than American MNCs. What those guys objecting to destructive testing were doing was as good as scrapping the whole wafer for a single chip.




gambit said:


> A major problem with manufacturing in mainland China was power bumps or 'dirty' electricity, although it is less of a problem today, and every time we had a power bump, wafer scraps were inevitable,


A lot of industrial companies here own a following equipment: giant flywheels that are powered by AC motor from the grid on one end, and DC generators on the other end. Never seen those things outside of China.



qwerrty said:


> mcu is simple to design. a lot of companies already doing it and selling at very cheap price. that's why chinese just ignoring that buisiness. it's bad, but they can get into that buisiness easily if banned... i think a ban is actually good for china, but too bad the US don't have monopoly in that industry.
> 
> 
> new startup releasing high perfomance general-purpose mcu based on risc-v
> http://www.takungpao.com.hk/mainland/text/2019/0401/270629.html
> aec-q 100 grade mcu from navinfo for auto in mass production
> http://finance.jrj.com.cn/2018/12/20152726772696.shtml
> 
> .


Yes, they are easy to do and make, but making a viable business with them is terribly hard.

I don't care so much for individual MCU's performance as the performance of companies making them, and particularly supply reliability and engineering support.


----------



## gambit

Paul2 said:


> The trick here is that you maximise control and test before the wafer leaves the fab, so your fab yield does not influence yields downstream, and reduce the need for all forms of "after fab testing."
> 
> The rationale is that there is very little what can happen with the chip after fabrication, but *a messed up chip not caught by test* means scrapping them after expensive packaging (yes, in cheap chips, package some times costs more than the silicon,) or on PCBs of expensive devices, if not finished ones. Or imagine one such chip getting into some heavy industrial machinery and failing...


Regarding the highlighted, Micron does not sample test, even with commodity product lines. Micron literally test %100 wafers and packaged dies.

I started with Micron at the Boise, Idaho, fab, specifically in the Burn-In dept. In Burn-In, we %100 tested extracted and packaged dies.

https://caeonline.com/buy/burn-in-systems/micron-technologies-ambyx/9013033
http://www.semidice.com/active-die-components/micron-technology/


> ...data from Micron’s *AMBYX™ burn-in system* provides detailed failure information, which is correlated to abundant wafer parametric and functional data.


The AMBYX system was essentially a man-size oven that have variable temperatures that depends on the specific product. The packaged dies are literally baked at food cooking temperature and while under heat stress, the dies are injected with data and read cycling. At the end of the Burn-In period, the dies are categorized into 'bins'.

Later, I moved into the Probe department. In Probe, we literally test %100 wafers. Micron considers Probe to be under Fab, other companies consider Probe to be under Packaging. I think Micron have the better way. In Probe, the wafers are tested for functionality and final metrology (structural dimensions). Since Probe is part of the fab, any deviation discovered by the Functional and Parametric teams are quicker to feedback to the fab process engineers. I also worked on the military line as well but will leave that out of this discussion.



Paul2 said:


> Well, most of China's bimbo managers are American schooled, Stanford, Harward etc. Some time I feel that we have more Stanford grads in big Chinese corporations than American MNCs.


Schools can only teach theoretical knowledge and although that is important, it is the working environment that truly conditions you to be an engineer.



Paul2 said:


> What those guys objecting to destructive testing were doing was as good as scrapping the whole wafer for a single chip.


Destructive testing sets the extreme. From that line, we can better extrapolate the longevity and reliability of the design with less the need for 'real world' feedback. For example, regarding NAND, the average consumer of SSD drives will run Windows 20-something before the SSD fail, so if we have to rely only on users that have heavy read/write actions, like the New York Stock Exchange (NYSE) or Facebook or Boeing, it would take at least 2 yrs before we have any reliable 'real world' data. If a die takes longer to fail than other dies -- on the same wafer -- that die would be examined by Yield Analysis and Enhancement under the electron microscope to find out why. Many useful information from that examination were feedback to the fab for process improvements.

Companies do competitor research all the time. We bought finished products from Korean, JPNese, and Chinese companies. With the scanning electron microscope (SEM), we have a good idea on how others manufacture the same concepts. For my personal use, I will buy SSDs first from Micron or Intel, then from Samsung, but not from any Chinese foundry fab if I know where the SSD's source.


----------



## j20blackdragon

Paul2 said:


> If USA, or Taiwan will embargo an Nvidia GPU, or Intel CPU, nobody but videogame addicts will complain,





Paul2 said:


> Having PC CPUs supply embargoed will be nowhere as painful as being denied microcontroller — a giant portion of Chinese light industry wholly depends on imported microcontrollers, *while Intel CPUs are only needed for PCs to play videogames.*





Paul2 said:


> They are not important. Playing videogames is not a matter of national importance.



We now have 3 separate instances of you making the absurb claim that x86 CPUs are only useful for videogames.

Repeating a falsehood over and over again like a broken record does not make the claim true.

How come you won't address Intel's near monopoly for x86 servers, workstations, and supercomputers?

Furthermore, explain how China benefits from an Intel monopoly in the first place.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paul2

j20blackdragon said:


> We now have 3 separate instances of you making the absurb claim that x86 CPUs are only useful for videogames.
> 
> Repeating a falsehood over and over again like a broken record does not make the claim true.
> 
> How come you won't address Intel's near monopoly for x86 servers, workstations, and supercomputers?
> 
> Furthermore, explain how China benefits from an Intel monopoly in the first place.


First point, no Chinese PCs, nor servers, nor supercomputers are as important for the economy as our light industries and exports.

Second, nothing prevents you from using non-x86 hardware to make the aforementioned stuff. You address this issue by not using Intel hardware, and using something else for that instead.

I think I restated that point a few times already as well.

Why to use 5000 RMB Intel Xeons, if you can simply make higher power versions of existing Chinese consumer electronics chips for less than 50 a pop. Yes, it will probably be not as efficient, but nowhere near the crippling level.

Those in Chinese industry bodies who kept complaining about that for the last 2 decades, and been wasting fantastic amounts of state funds trying to make a Chinese x86 over and over again don't get that simple idea.

You can say that individuals really have no choice, but to keep buying expensive x86 hardware, as making microchips is outside of what individuals can afford. But when you talk about businesses with tenths of billions of RMBs and a national level industry body having access to a bloody 1 trillion yuan fund, not taking note of that it is plain stupidity in first case, and a criminal dereliction of duty in the second.


----------



## j20blackdragon

Paul2 said:


> First point, no Chinese PCs, nor servers, nor supercomputers are as important for the economy as our light industries and exports.



There isn't going to be a MCU ban. Stop trying to beat that dead horse.



Paul2 said:


> Second, nothing prevents you from using non-x86 hardware to make the aforementioned stuff. You address this issue by not using Intel hardware, and using something else for that instead.



China already tried that years ago with the Loongson/Godson CPUs based on the MIPS architecture. MIPS-based processors had a near-zero market share back then, and has a near-zero market share today.

The moment you remove yourself from x86, you also remove yourself from the x86 software and OS environment that the rest of the world has been using for the last several DECADES.

Why are you so eager to put China on an island?



Paul2 said:


> wasting fantastic amounts of state funds trying to make a Chinese x86 over and over again



They are not trying. The Chinese x86 CPUs are already in production.



Paul2 said:


> buying expensive x86 hardware



x86 is expensive because Intel has a monopoly. How come you won't address this?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Paul2

j20blackdragon said:


> remove yourself from the x86 software and OS environment that the rest of the world has been using for the last several DECADES.


And what so? Just recompile your software, no problems.



j20blackdragon said:


> China already tried that years ago with the Loongson/Godson CPUs based on the MIPS architecture. MIPS-based processors had a near-zero market share back then, and has a near-zero market share today.


I think your own point can be turned around in the exactly same manner here.

Industry bodies been wasting billions over the last 20 years, trying to make useless x86 clones without any commercial success, and the situation remains the same to this day. Those people never got to stop and think why they keep failing every time.

Yes, this time they got expensive licensed versions of gimped Via and AMD chips, just as was with Cyrix 20 years ago. To the effect, they are still the same relabelled versions of low-end offerings, for which we still pay a premium price. And yet again, I bet, it will be dead on arrival.


----------



## JSCh

*China integrated circuit industry sales reach 97.3 bln USD in 2018*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-04-09 14:34:58|Editor: Liangyu

SHENZHEN, April 9 (Xinhua) -- China's integrated circuit (IC) industry sales reached 653.2 billion yuan (about 97.3 billion U.S. dollars) in 2018, according to an official with the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology (MIIT).

The industry's compound annual growth rate from 2012 to 2018 was 20.3 percent, nearly three times the global average, said Ren Aiguang, who heads the IC office in MITT, at a meeting held in the southern city of Shenzhen.

The industry also saw a better structure with the sales share of IC design and manufacturing increasing and that of IC packing and testing shrinking in 2018, Ren said.

Despite the progress, Ren noted mid-range and low-end products still occupy a large share in the IC design market and the industry still lags behind in storage manufacturing compared with global leaders.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*China's Chip Sales Rose One-Fifth to USD97.3 Billion Last Year*

DOU SHICONG
DATE : APR 10 2019/SOURCE : YICAI






China's Chip Sales Rose One-Fifth to USD97.3 Billion Last Year

(Yicai Global) April 10 -- Sales in China's integrated circuit sector rose over one-fifth to CNY653.2 billion (USD97.3 billion) last year, according to official data. 

*The growth was supported by a balanced industry chain and a more optimized structure, *state-backed Xinhua News Agency reported industry ministry official Ren Aiguang as saying at the 2019 National Electronic Information Industry Work Symposium on April 8 in Shenzhen. 

*The compound growth rate of the country's integrated circuit industry has reached three times the world average over the past seven years*, he added. Ren explained that the worldwide IC market was valued at USD477.9 billion last year and exhibited a CAGR of 7.3 percent between 2012 and 2018, while that of China was 20.3 percent over the same period. 

*China's IC industry continues to optimize its structure, and the spread of design, manufacturing as well as packaging and testing capabilities are more balanced. The proportion of total industry sales from design increased to 38 percent last year from 32 percent in 2012, while that of manufacturing has increased to 28 percent from 24 percent in the same period. Revenue from packaging and testing has decreased to 34 percent of the total from 42 percent.*

*China's IC sector has now achieved advanced seven-nanometer-designs though it is still dominated by low-end products.* *It will soon achieve mass production of 14-nanometer techniques,* which is still two generations behind international advanced levels. 

Packaging and testing capabilities are closest to the international level with high-end business making up about 30 percent, Ren added.

https://www.yicaiglobal.com/news/china-chip-sales-rose-one-fifth-to-usd973-billion-last-year

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

Countdown: How Close is China to 40% Chip Self-Sufficiency? | EE Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*9纳米线宽！我国光刻样机实现微纳器件三维光制造新突破*

04-12 18:07

集微网消息（文/小北）据科技日报报道，武汉光电国家研究中心甘棕松团队采用二束激光在自研的光刻胶上突破了光束衍射极限的限制，采用远场光学的办法，光刻出最小9纳米线宽的线段，实现了从超分辨成像到超衍射极限光刻制造的重大创新。

据悉，甘棕松团队利用的是光刻胶材料对不同波长光束能够产生不同的光化学反应，让*自主研发的光刻胶*在第一个波长的激光光束下产生固化，在第二个波长的激光光束下破坏固化。第二束光被调制为空心光（中心光强为0），并利用第二曙光与第一束光形成的重合光斑，作用于光刻胶。这样只有第二束光空心部分的光刻胶最终被固化，从而远场突破衍射极限。

该原理其实早在2013年就被甘棕松团队验证了，但却一直面临从原理验证样机到可商用化的工程样机的开发困难。

据科技日报报道，甘棕松团队克服了材料、软件、零部件国产化三大难题。开发了多类光刻胶、实现了样机系统关键零部件国产化，实现了微纳三维器件结构设计和制造软件一体化。甘棕松说，我们打破了三维微纳光制造的国外技术垄断，在这个领域，从材料、软件到光机电零部件，我们都将不再受制于人

*双光束超衍射极限光刻系统目前主要应用于微纳器件的三维光制造，未来随着进一步提升设备性能，在解决制造速度等关键问题后，该技术将有望应用于集成电路制造。*（校对/春夏）

_解决了激光精密制造分辨率和三维制造能力难以调和的重大问题，获得低成本的三维激光纳米制造技术。甘棕松等提出了远场突破光学衍射极限实现纳米尺度精密制造的双光束诱导-抑制方法。该方法中一束高斯光作用于材料，诱导材料发生物理化学性能变化；另一束特殊调制后的光具有空心光强分布特性，这束光和第一束光聚焦光斑中心在空间重合，并同时作用于材料，用以抑制材料发生第一束光诱导发生的物理化学性能变化。最终作用结果是仅该空心光斑中心部位地方的材料能够被第一束光诱导出性能变化，因而被制造的区域尺寸更小，制造的分辨率更高。建立了基于该方法的远场超衍射极限激光精密制造的动力学理论模型（Opt. Express 2012, 20, 16871-16879）；并将理论付诸实验，将双束可见光聚焦到材料内部，实现了创纪录的单线9 nm 线宽，双线52 nm中心间距的远场激光三维光刻技术（Nature Communications 2013,4, 2061，ESI高被引论文），从实验上证实了激光制造的分辨率能够远场突破光学衍射极限，并具有理论上无限提高的可能。该成果被Nature Nanotechnology杂志以题为“Nanoscale features in 3D”专稿评论）：“该方法使得（激光制造）的特征尺寸和分辨率突破了光的衍射极限（*This approach allows feature sizes and resolutions to be achieved well below the diffraction limit*）”。由于甘棕松所开发的该技术具备应用于半导体芯片制造的巨大前景，该技术得到了国内众多媒体的报道，并认为该技术有望实现具有自主知识产权的国产光刻机的巨大突破。
_
@Bussard Ramjet India? 

*诺存微电子国内首批高速NOR闪存芯片产品发布*

来源：东方网

2019-04-12 17:02:08
 
2019年4月9日-11日第九十三届中国电子(CEF)展盛大开幕，由启迪控股旗下启迪融智基金和启迪阳明基金领投的苏州诺存微电子在昆山团体展中亮相，诺存微电子团队主导研发的国内首批Octa-SPI/Quad-SPI含DTR功能的高速NOR闪存芯片新品一经发布，便引起了业界人士和专业观众的高度关注。

本次诺存发布的三款产品，采用Octa-/Quad-SPI DTR高速接口技术，引脚少, SOP16、SOP8 或 BGA24封装，属国内首创;与传统SPI NOR完全兼容，但速度快16倍，可轻松实现产品升级替换SPI NOR，是汽车、物联网、工业、消费电子等应用的最佳选择。






国家工信部电子司副司长吴胜武莅临参观指导，对公司及产品情况进行深入了解，诺存微电子就高速NOR闪存系列进行产品展示。吴胜武对诺存微电子专注发展国内自主知识产权的闪存芯片表示支持和鼓励，未来希望诺存微电子能有所突破，更上一层楼!






“脚踏实地，志存高远，致力于打造国际的闪存芯片”是诺存一直坚持的目标，未来诺存将以独特的专利技术冲击市场，引领技术创新，填补国内空白并带动相关产业的聚集效应，打造世界一级的芯片设计，让我们拭目以待!

新品解读

1、NM25L256FVA256Mb,3V,SPI/Octa-SPI; DTR NOR Flash

Protocol Support - Single I/O and Octa I/O

Single and Double Transfer Rate (STR/DTR mode)

Performance: Up to 104 MHz in clock frequency,maximum 208 MB/s read throughput (DTR mode).

Interface: Standard single SPI interface and octal SPIinterface, to enable a high degree of flexibility, performance and backwardcompatibility.

Single Supply Voltage: voltage range 2.7–3.6V. Low EnergyConsumption.

Package Options: JEDEC, SOP16 and BGA24 (5╳5 ball array), drop-in-Replacement for SPI. RoHSCompliant and Halogen Free.

Temperature Range: Full industrial (–40°C to 85°C) and in-future automotive AEC-Q 100 (–40°Cto 105°C) temperature support to address variety of applications

Security: Hardware and software block protection; onetime programmable region

Cycling endurance and Data retention: Minimum 100,000 Program/Erase Cycles; 20-year dataretention typical.






2、NM25Q128FVB128Mb, 3V, SPI, Dual/Quad-SPI,QPI; DTR NOR Flash

Protocol Support - Single I/O, Dual I/O and Quad I/O

Single and Double Transfer Rate (STR/DTR mode)

Performance: Up to 104MHz in clock frequency, maximum 104 MB/s read throughput (DTR mode).

Interface: Standard Single,Dual and Quad SPI interface, toenable a high degree of flexibility, performance and backward compatibility.

Single SupplyVoltage:voltagerange 2.7–3.6V. Low Energy Consumption.

Package Options: JEDEC, SOP 8,drop-in-Replacement for SPI. RoHS Compliant and Halogen Free.

Temperature Range:Full industrial(–40°C to 85°C) and in-future automotiveAEC-Q 100 (–40°C to 105°C) temperature support to address variety ofapplications.

Security: Hardware and software block protection; onetimeprogrammable region

Cycling endurance and Data retention: Minimum 100,000 Program/Erase Cycles;

20-year data retention typical.






3、NM25Q64FVB64Mb,3V，SPI,Dual/Quad-SPI,QPI;DTR

Protocol Support - Single I/O, Dual I/O and Quad I/O

Single and Double Transfer Rate (STR/DTR mode)

Performance: Up to 104MHz in clock frequency, maximum 104 MB/s read throughput (DTR mode).

Interface: Standard Single,Dual and Quad SPI interface, toenable a high degree of flexibility, performance and backward compatibility.

Single Supply Voltage: voltagerange 2.7–3.6V. Low Energy Consumption.

Package Options: JEDEC, SOP 8,drop-in-Replacement for SPI. RoHS Compliant and Halogen Free.

Temperature Range:Full industrial (–40°Cto 85°C) and in-future automotiveAEC-Q 100 (–40°C to 105°C) temperature support to address variety ofapplications

Security: Hardware and software block protection; onetimeprogrammable region

Cycling endurance and Data retention:Minimum 100,000Program/Erase Cycles;

20-year data retentiontypical.






创始人介绍：

诺存微电子2015年入驻启迪科技园(昆山)，创始人彭海兵博士本科毕业于清华大学，是哈佛博士、UC伯克利博士后;在半导体、纳米技术、新材料、存储器等领域取得了世界领先水平的重要成果：

代表性论文包括20篇第一/通讯作者文章，单篇论文最高被引用超350次，4篇分别被引过百次。

14项美国/中国专利，其中三项被产业化; 入选2017年江苏省“双创计划”人才、2017年“江苏留学回国人员创新创业计划”、2016年苏州“姑苏双创领军人才”和“昆山双创领军人才”。

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 艹艹艹

*国科微发布的GK2302 SSD控制芯片，开启芯片国产化新标准*
来源：中国闪存市场 编辑：AVA 发布时间：2019-04-22 15:49

4月22日下午，国科微与龙芯中科达成战略合作，并发布了国内首款全国产固态硬盘（SSD硬盘）控制芯片-全新的GK2302系列芯片，双方将建立长期稳定的业务合作伙伴关系，携手打造关键信息基础设施国产化生态。

根据协议，国科微和龙芯中科决定进一步深化合作，龙芯中科在后续主板方案上将国科微作为首选国产固态硬盘供应商，国科微则在后续芯片产品中将龙芯中科作为嵌入式CPU IP核首选供应商。作为首个战略合作成果，国科微发布了全新的GK2302系列芯片，搭载龙芯嵌入式CPU IP核，成为国内首款真正实现全国产化的固态硬盘控制芯片。






据悉，国科微发布的GK2302系列芯片采用高速SATA 6Gbps接口，读写速度达到500MB/s。容量最大支持4TB。相比上一代产品，GK2302的性能提升15%，功耗降低6.5%，全硬盘性能提升18.4%，将为客户提供高性能、高安全、高可靠的存储解决方案。

自2014年发布《国家集成电路产业发展推进纲要》，到2019年政府报告中指出，加大基础研究和应用基础研究支持力度，强化原始创新，加强关键核心技术攻关。国家、企业、个人等数据和信息的安全存储，以及推进国产化存储发展，已升级成为国家战略，核心技术的自主研发也已成为企业重要的战略部署。

国科微发布的GK2302系列重新定义了芯片国产化的4个标准：第一，搭载国产嵌入式CPU IP核；第二，从芯片设计到流片再到生产封装等各个环节全部在国内完成；第三，与国产整机品牌实现全面适配；第四，集成国密加解密算法，安全可信。

国科微董事长向平表示，集成电路国产化事业关系国家网络安全，是一项战略性工程，需要凝聚各方力量共同打造国产化生态。今天，国科微和龙芯中科的战略合作迈出了国产生态的一小步，未来，国科微将继续与以龙芯中科为代表的的国产化生态产业链上下游企业合作，共同打造一个高水平、高质量的产业生态，服务国家信息安全战略。

龙芯中科总裁胡伟武在致辞中表示，通用CPU、操作系统和存储设备是国家信息安全产业的基础环节，但长期以来处于薄弱态势的局面，不仅使得我国信息产业受制于人，更令国家安全也面临隐患。希望通过此次龙芯中科和国科微的强强联合，尽快打破这一局面，尽早实现国产化事业目标，实现信息安全产业的高质量发展。

中国是一个电子产品消费大国，大约占据30%左右的需求市场，然而中国核心芯片主要依赖于进口，尤其在存储芯片领域。随着国家政策的支持，除了国科微，也越来越多的芯片设计公司前赴后继的踏上自主技术创新的征途。

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Han Patriot

I think people fail to understand that China can make memory and CPUs. The problem is making it competitively. One good example my Huawei acquaintance told me was a chip, it is made by Chinese companies which by theory is on par with exports and the price is almost the same with imports. Huawei chose an established import due to risk issues since the price was almost the same. The issue here is track record and brand recognition. But the situation is changing, Chinese private companies are now more willing to use and improve domestic chips due to strategic concerns. Of course the military had long known this issue, now the private sector is waking up

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

long_ said:


> *国科微发布的GK2302 SSD控制芯片，开启芯片国产化新标准*
> 来源：中国闪存市场 编辑：AVA 发布时间：2019-04-22 15:49
> 
> 4月22日下午，国科微与龙芯中科达成战略合作，并发布了国内首款全国产固态硬盘（SSD硬盘）控制芯片-全新的GK2302系列芯片，双方将建立长期稳定的业务合作伙伴关系，携手打造关键信息基础设施国产化生态。
> 
> 根据协议，国科微和龙芯中科决定进一步深化合作，龙芯中科在后续主板方案上将国科微作为首选国产固态硬盘供应商，国科微则在后续芯片产品中将龙芯中科作为嵌入式CPU IP核首选供应商。作为首个战略合作成果，国科微发布了全新的GK2302系列芯片，搭载龙芯嵌入式CPU IP核，成为国内首款真正实现全国产化的固态硬盘控制芯片。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 据悉，国科微发布的GK2302系列芯片采用高速SATA 6Gbps接口，读写速度达到500MB/s。容量最大支持4TB。相比上一代产品，GK2302的性能提升15%，功耗降低6.5%，全硬盘性能提升18.4%，将为客户提供高性能、高安全、高可靠的存储解决方案。
> 
> 自2014年发布《国家集成电路产业发展推进纲要》，到2019年政府报告中指出，加大基础研究和应用基础研究支持力度，强化原始创新，加强关键核心技术攻关。国家、企业、个人等数据和信息的安全存储，以及推进国产化存储发展，已升级成为国家战略，核心技术的自主研发也已成为企业重要的战略部署。
> 
> 国科微发布的GK2302系列重新定义了芯片国产化的4个标准：第一，搭载国产嵌入式CPU IP核；第二，从芯片设计到流片再到生产封装等各个环节全部在国内完成；第三，与国产整机品牌实现全面适配；第四，集成国密加解密算法，安全可信。
> 
> 国科微董事长向平表示，集成电路国产化事业关系国家网络安全，是一项战略性工程，需要凝聚各方力量共同打造国产化生态。今天，国科微和龙芯中科的战略合作迈出了国产生态的一小步，未来，国科微将继续与以龙芯中科为代表的的国产化生态产业链上下游企业合作，共同打造一个高水平、高质量的产业生态，服务国家信息安全战略。
> 
> 龙芯中科总裁胡伟武在致辞中表示，通用CPU、操作系统和存储设备是国家信息安全产业的基础环节，但长期以来处于薄弱态势的局面，不仅使得我国信息产业受制于人，更令国家安全也面临隐患。希望通过此次龙芯中科和国科微的强强联合，尽快打破这一局面，尽早实现国产化事业目标，实现信息安全产业的高质量发展。
> 
> 中国是一个电子产品消费大国，大约占据30%左右的需求市场，然而中国核心芯片主要依赖于进口，尤其在存储芯片领域。随着国家政策的支持，除了国科微，也越来越多的芯片设计公司前赴后继的踏上自主技术创新的征途。


*China releases first original SSD controller chip*
2019-04-23 11:37:02 Ecns.cn

(ECNS) -- Goke Microelectronics and Loongson Technology jointly released China's first homegrown SSD controller chip "GK2302 series" in Beijing on Monday.

The two leading Chinese chip designers unveiled their agreement for strategic cooperation, pledging to use each other's products in future research and development.

The controller chip is powered by the homegrown processor Loongson, the brand name for China's first self-developed general purpose microprocessor.

Ni Guangnan, an academician at the Chinese Academy of Engineering, said the controller chip plays a crucial role in ensuring the safety of solid-state drive storage devices, and the fully homegrown technology means it can better prevent back doors or online attacks.

Ni said he hopes that Goke Microelectronics and Loongson Technology can strengthen cooperation and develop products with higher safety and better cost performance.

Industry insiders said the breakthrough could help protect the security of China's national information strategy and reduce the cost of imports.

Development of the first Loongson chip was started in 2001 by the Institute of Computing Technology at the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS). In 2010, the CAS and Beijing government jointly launched Loongson Technology with the goal of promoting the commercialization of the processors.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

*BOE leads in TV panel shipments in 1Q19 | DIGITIMES*
Rebecca Kuo, Tainan; Steve Shen, DIGITIMES
Tuesday 23 April 2019

China-based BOE Technology outraced all other rivals to become the world's top supplier for TV panels in the first quarter of 2019, both in terms of unit and panel area shipments, according to data from Sigmaintell Consulting.

BOE's achievements come at the time when global TV panel shipments slid 4.5% on quarter but up 6.3% on year to 70.5 million units in the first quarter, said the China-based marketing research firm. In terms of panel area shipments, global TV panel shipments were down 4.1% on quarter but up 10.6% on year.

Buoyed by continued capacity ramps by China's players, TV panel shipments from China accounted for 46.4% of global unit shipments and 41.9% of panel area shipments in the first quarter.

Shipments from BOE alone reached 14.62 million units in the first quarter, up 16% on quarter and 17% on year. In terms of panel area shipments, BOE saw its first-quarter TV panel shipments expanded 9% on quarter and 55% on year.

With its 8.5G and 10.5G fabs operating at high capacities, BOE also served as the top vendor for TV panels in 32-, 43- 65- and 75-inch sizes in the quarter.

LG Display ranked second both in unit and panel area shipments, with its unit shipments declining 10% sequentially to 12.28 million units in the quarter.

Innolux took third position with shipments totaling 10.77 million units in the first quarter, down 15% on quarter but up 16% on year.

China Star Optoelectronics Technology (CSOT) shipped 9.4 million units in the first quarter to take fourth title. The company also served as the top vendor for 55-inch panels thanks to increased output from its 10.5G line.

Samsung Electronics followed with its shipments reaching 8.93 million units in the first quarter, decreasing 11% from a year earlier.

AU Optronics (AUO) saw its shipments remain flat at 6.27 million units in the quarter, as increased shipments of 65-inch panels were offset by reductions in other models.

Meanwhile, the average size of TV panels reached 44.5 inches in the first quarter, down 0.4 inches from a quarter earlier due to a rise of 32-inch panels as a proportion to overall shipments, Sigmaintell noted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> LG Display ranked second both in unit and panel area shipments, with its unit shipments declining 10% sequentially to 12.28 million units in the quarter.



Koreans are feeling the competitive heat in many segments.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Paul2

Getting good panels for cheap is getting harder in China. More and more display makers stop selling on the open market.


----------



## cirr

https://centtech.com/watch-the-video/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China's Panel Makers Ship Over Half the World's Displays for First Time*
WANG ZHEN
DATE : MAY 06 2019/SOURCE : YICAI





China's Panel Makers Ship Over Half the World's Displays for First Time​
(Yicai Global) May 6 -- Though the display shipments of mainland China's panel makers were half of the world's total for the first time in the first quarter.

The shipments of mainland China's panel makers made up 50.1 percent of the world's total in the first quarter, Li Yaqin, general manager of Beijing-based tech research firm SigmaIntell Consulting, told Yicai Global.

China's panel makers shipped 33.9 percent of the world's 60-inch or larger LCD TV panels in the first quarter, London-based market research firm IHS Markit said on May 1. This means that their market share gained nearly 10 times from 3.6 percent in the first quarter of last year. In contrast, Korean producers' share fell to 45.1 percent from 54.8 percent in the same period.

The quarterly reports of domestic listed panel firms show that their revenues grew while profits dipped due to falling prices.

Beijing-based Boe Technology Group earned revenue of about CNY26.5 billion (USD3.9 billion) in the first quarter, growing 22.7 percent annually, and net profit attributable to shareholders was CNY1.05 billion, a 47.9 percent drop from the same period last year.

Shenzhen-headquartered Tianma Microelectronics achieved business income of CNY6.9 billion in the first quarter, up 5.46 percent on a yearly basis, and its net profit attributable to shareholders reached CNY289 million, down 35.4 percent from last year.

The business revenue of Beijing-based Visionox Technology in the first quarter was CNY200 million, an about rise of about 19 times, while its net loss attributable to shareholders reached CNY388 million, an annual fall of about twofold.

The rapid emergence of display production capacity in the Chinese mainland and slowing growth in market demand have produced a glut on the market, noted Bian Zheng, a senior analyst at Beijing-based All View Consulting.

his has led to steadily declining prices, so the panel makers' net profit is suffering, and this situation is unlikely to ease in the short term, he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*YMTC striving to sell own 3D NAND devices | DIGITimes*
Siu Han, Taipei; Jessie Shen, DIGITIMES
Tuesday 7 May 2019

Yangtze Memory Technologies (YMTC) is set to enter volume production of 64-layer 3D NAND flash memory chips by the end of 2019, and has been in talks with parent company Tsinghua Unigroup about obtaining the right to sell and market storage devices employing the chips, according to industry sources.

YMTC originally will have Beijing Unis Memory Technology, also a Tsinghua Unigroup affiliate, sell and promote flash storage solutions such as SSDs and UFS devices powered by YMTC's in-house developed 64-layer 3D NAND chips, the sources indicated.

However, YMTC internally believes the company should own the right to sell and market its own products, namely storage devices incorporating 3D NAND chips based on its in-house developed Xtacking architecture, the sources noted.

YMTC is expected to kick off risk production of 64-layer 3D NAND flash chips as early as the third quarter of 2019, said the sources, adding that the process' production yield rate has seen significant improvement and is satisfactory enough to power consumer electronics products.

YMTC also plays a part in Longsys Electronics' plan to develop what the company claims is "100% China-made" flash storage device. Longsys has already built a close relationship with Tsinghua Unigroup according to the pair's strategic alliance signed in November 2018.

YMTC disclosed previously plans to move 64-layer 3D NAND process technology to volume production in the fourth quarter of 2019, and will move directly to the 128-layer generation with volume production scheduled for 2020.

YMTC was founded in 2016 by China's state-owned Tsinghua Unigroup, which owns 51% of the company. China's National Semiconductor Industry Investment Fund (known as the Big Fund) is among other shareholders of YMTC.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Paul2

JSCh said:


> Beijing-based Boe Technology Group earned revenue of about CNY26.5 billion (USD3.9 billion) in the first quarter, growing 22.7 percent annually, and net profit attributable to shareholders was CNY1.05 billion, a 47.9 percent drop from the same period last year.


I never expected BOE becoming a success, at around 6-7 years ago, it was a joke in the industry for making 160*220 screen that were poor even by a decade old standards, while receiving huge funding from every state fund imaginable.

A rare example of success when "throwing money on something until it works" ended up well

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 艹艹艹

May 8, 2019

Dr. Liang said, "Our FinFET technology R&D is progressing smoothly, as our 12nm is entering customer engagement, and the research and development of our next generation of FinFET is progressing well based on our accumulated technology development. The construction of SMIC South FinFET Fab was completed successfully, and we have begun capacity deployment. We will prepare ourselves to be ready for rapid transitions in customer technology migration to face the ever-changing industry environment."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

long_ said:


> May 8, 2019
> 
> Dr. Liang said, "Our FinFET technology R&D is progressing smoothly, as our 12nm is entering customer engagement, and the research and development of our next generation of FinFET is progressing well based on our accumulated technology development. The construction of SMIC South FinFET Fab was completed successfully, and we have begun capacity deployment. We will prepare ourselves to be ready for rapid transitions in customer technology migration to face the ever-changing industry environment."



Did they start mass production of their 16 nm FinFET?


----------



## rendong

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Did they start mass production of their 16 nm FinFET?





Bussard Ramjet said:


> Did they start mass production of their 16 nm FinFET?


SMIC is a 14nm FinFET process

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Did they start mass production of their 16 nm FinFET?



You will hear more news on SMIC's 7nm process fairly soon.

The days when SMIC talk about 5/3nm process are not far off.

By the way, Huawei's HiSilicon will be a 10 billion dollar fabless semi company by 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qwerrty

now we know why smic is moving so slow. the bosses want to make a tiny profit... those mothafukas.. smic is state-owned company with full government support, why do they even care about profit? they got their priority all wrong. fire em all 

---------------------------

*Co-chiefs of China’s top chipmaker SMIC fighting over strategy*
_Pair battle over whether to pursue profits or state demands for cutting-edge technology_

The co-chief executives of China’s largest chipmaker are fighting over whether to build a profitable business or focus on leading-edge technology, highlighting the problems plaguing the government’s push to build an indigenous semiconductor manufacturing sector.

Zhao Haijun, co-CEO of Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corporation, is considering leaving the company because Beijing policymakers are prioritising the work of co-CEO Liang Mong-song to develop more advanced chip production at 14-nanometre resolution (14 billionths of a metre) and smaller.

This is taking priority over Mr Zhao’s own efforts to expand commercially viable operations using older generations of process technology, according to seven people familiar with the situation. *Scores of executives are being replaced to align management more closely with Mr Liang’s goals*, the people said.

The upheaval indicates that in China’s current programme for creating a domestic chip manufacturing base, state diktat is gaining the upper hand over commercial objectives.

In 2015, Beijing launched its seventh large-scale plan for developing an integrated circuits industry since the 1950s with the intention of relying on private equity and industry experts, diverging from past approaches that were dominated by state instructions and subsidies.

But analysts said things were slipping back to China’s traditional approach of state instructions and subsidies. “In the second phase of this plan there has been a lot of government money. In China if there’s no government money, people will not join,” said Roger Sheng, an analyst at Gartner. “A lot of government people have been put in charge of these companies recently.”

The fallback to traditional tactics comes as China’s semiconductor manufacturers show no sign of catching up to global leaders in making advanced chips. While SMIC has yet to start 14nm mass production, South Korea’s Samsung was already producing to that standard in 2014.

The problems have been exacerbated by the US government’s attempts to slow China in its pursuit of technological power.

A person close to Mr Zhao said he wanted to leave because the government’s focus on pushing leading-edge technology had made Mr Liang irreplaceable while Mr Zhao was seen as expendable.

*An executive who left SMIC recently said entire teams of managers were being pushed out as Mr Liang had been given a free hand to hire people focused on leading-edge technology development. “There is a big purge under way right now,” said a senior executive at a supplier to SMIC. “Zhao and Liang have been fighting for a while, and Liang is winning.”*

*Mr Liang, a former research and development chief at Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company, the world’s largest contract chipmaker, joined SMIC in 2017 after a stint at rival Samsung*.

*Another person with inside knowledge of SMIC said: “The goal under the government plan is that China must achieve 14nm by 2020. Liang is working on that and has actually made progress a lot faster than expected, so the government is fully backing him.”*

SMIC did not comment on the situation in detail. But a company spokesperson said: “The rumours are untrue.”

SMIC’s revenue in the first quarter decreased by 19.5 per cent compared with the same period last year to $668.9m, and net profit dropped by 58.2 per cent to $12.3m year-on-year, although the company reversed a fourth-quarter loss. The company reported a gross margin of 18.2 per cent, missing its target of 20-22 per cent.

The company said the gross margin would remain between 18 and 20 per cent for the full year — less than half the level of TSMC.

In a call with investors on Thursday, Mr Zhao said he intended to continue making SMIC’s operations more efficient, cost-effective and competitive, adding that the company had grown strong in speciality chips with “a solid customer base and reasonable demand”.

Analysts said SMIC had managed to gain customers with more mature technology but would struggle to increase profitability.

“They have made a lot of progress on 14nm but it will be very hard to commercialise that because those customers that use 14nm would rather use TSMC,” said an industry expert.




Code:


https://www.ft.com/content/994bca54-7212-11e9-bf5c-6eeb837566c5

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## chengdusudise

qwerrty said:


> now we know why smic is moving so slow. the bosses want to make a tiny profit... those mothafukas.. smic is state-owned company with full government support, why do they even care about profit? they got their priority all wrong. fire em all
> 
> ---------------------------
> 
> *Co-chiefs of China’s top chipmaker SMIC fighting over strategy*
> _Pair battle over whether to pursue profits or state demands for cutting-edge technology_
> 
> The co-chief executives of China’s largest chipmaker are fighting over whether to build a profitable business or focus on leading-edge technology, highlighting the problems plaguing the government’s push to build an indigenous semiconductor manufacturing sector.
> 
> Zhao Haijun, co-CEO of Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corporation, is considering leaving the company because Beijing policymakers are prioritising the work of co-CEO Liang Mong-song to develop more advanced chip production at 14-nanometre resolution (14 billionths of a metre) and smaller.
> 
> This is taking priority over Mr Zhao’s own efforts to expand commercially viable operations using older generations of process technology, according to seven people familiar with the situation. *Scores of executives are being replaced to align management more closely with Mr Liang’s goals*, the people said.
> 
> The upheaval indicates that in China’s current programme for creating a domestic chip manufacturing base, state diktat is gaining the upper hand over commercial objectives.
> 
> In 2015, Beijing launched its seventh large-scale plan for developing an integrated circuits industry since the 1950s with the intention of relying on private equity and industry experts, diverging from past approaches that were dominated by state instructions and subsidies.
> 
> But analysts said things were slipping back to China’s traditional approach of state instructions and subsidies. “In the second phase of this plan there has been a lot of government money. In China if there’s no government money, people will not join,” said Roger Sheng, an analyst at Gartner. “A lot of government people have been put in charge of these companies recently.”
> 
> The fallback to traditional tactics comes as China’s semiconductor manufacturers show no sign of catching up to global leaders in making advanced chips. While SMIC has yet to start 14nm mass production, South Korea’s Samsung was already producing to that standard in 2014.
> 
> The problems have been exacerbated by the US government’s attempts to slow China in its pursuit of technological power.
> 
> A person close to Mr Zhao said he wanted to leave because the government’s focus on pushing leading-edge technology had made Mr Liang irreplaceable while Mr Zhao was seen as expendable.
> 
> *An executive who left SMIC recently said entire teams of managers were being pushed out as Mr Liang had been given a free hand to hire people focused on leading-edge technology development. “There is a big purge under way right now,” said a senior executive at a supplier to SMIC. “Zhao and Liang have been fighting for a while, and Liang is winning.”*
> 
> *Mr Liang, a former research and development chief at Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company, the world’s largest contract chipmaker, joined SMIC in 2017 after a stint at rival Samsung*.
> 
> *Another person with inside knowledge of SMIC said: “The goal under the government plan is that China must achieve 14nm by 2020. Liang is working on that and has actually made progress a lot faster than expected, so the government is fully backing him.”*
> 
> SMIC did not comment on the situation in detail. But a company spokesperson said: “The rumours are untrue.”
> 
> SMIC’s revenue in the first quarter decreased by 19.5 per cent compared with the same period last year to $668.9m, and net profit dropped by 58.2 per cent to $12.3m year-on-year, although the company reversed a fourth-quarter loss. The company reported a gross margin of 18.2 per cent, missing its target of 20-22 per cent.
> 
> The company said the gross margin would remain between 18 and 20 per cent for the full year — less than half the level of TSMC.
> 
> In a call with investors on Thursday, Mr Zhao said he intended to continue making SMIC’s operations more efficient, cost-effective and competitive, adding that the company had grown strong in speciality chips with “a solid customer base and reasonable demand”.
> 
> Analysts said SMIC had managed to gain customers with more mature technology but would struggle to increase profitability.
> 
> “They have made a lot of progress on 14nm but it will be very hard to commercialise that because those customers that use 14nm would rather use TSMC,” said an industry expert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> https://www.ft.com/content/994bca54-7212-11e9-bf5c-6eeb837566c5


yes.the most important goal of smic is to catch up in tech. we do not need their tiny profit that is laughable.SMIC need to learn from BOE

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> You will hear more news on SMIC's 7nm process fairly soon.
> 
> The days when SMIC talk about 5/3nm process are not far off.
> 
> By the way, Huawei's HiSilicon will be a 10 billion dollar fabless semi company by 2020.



I have been hearing news of SMIC's 7 nm process for many many years. It is actual results that matter not words. That is why I am more interested in first knowing how their 14 nm process is coming up.


----------



## cirr

*Chinese AI start-up launches groundbreaking chip*

Source: Xinhua| 2019-05-09 16:50:39|Editor: ZX

SHANGHAI, May 9 (Xinhua) -- During a demonstration on Thursday, an Artificial Intelligence (AI) server the size of a laptop used 200 cameras to complete a real-time intelligent video analysis task -- matching the faces of several hundred audiences members with their previously provided photos with a 100 percent match rate, all within a second.

The AI server, developed by Shanghai-based YITU Technology, has computing power equivalent to eight NVIDIA P4 servers, with half the size and 20 percent of the energy consumption, slashing the construction cost by 50 percent and the operation and maintenance cost by 80 percent for data centers.

YITU's groundbreaking chip "QuestCore," offers a visual analysis performance two to five times faster than the similar products available on the market with the same power consumption.

"Generally speaking, QuestCore is the most intelligent and cost-effective video analysis chip in the world," said Lu Hao, YITU's chief innovation officer, adding that it is 100 percent designed and manufactured in China.

He said the SoC (System-on-Chip), the equivalent of a computer motherboard on a single chip, is conducive to improving China's IC industry and bringing down the cost of AI application and promotion for Chinese companies in fields such as security, healthcare, retail and AI city.

YITU has taken the top place in face recognition tests held by the National Institute of Standards and Technology (NIST) under the U.S. Department of Commerce for three consecutive years.

http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2019-05/09/c_138045878.htm

https://user.guancha.cn/main/content?id=112887&s=fwzxfbbt

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Han Patriot

Bussard Ramjet said:


> I have been hearing news of SMIC's 7 nm process for many many years. It is actual results that matter not words. That is why I am more interested in first knowing how their 14 nm process is coming up.


Go google genius, you think we are working in SMICS. An Indian telling us about future tense? Gosh. For many years? 7nm was only popularized for the past 2 years. hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qwerrty

cirr said:


> *Chinese AI start-up launches groundbreaking chip*
> 
> Source: Xinhua| 2019-05-09 16:50:39|Editor: ZX
> 
> SHANGHAI, May 9 (Xinhua) -- During a demonstration on Thursday, an Artificial Intelligence (AI) server the size of a laptop used 200 cameras to complete a real-time intelligent video analysis task -- matching the faces of several hundred audiences members with their previously provided photos with a 100 percent match rate, all within a second.
> 
> The AI server, developed by Shanghai-based YITU Technology, has computing power equivalent to eight NVIDIA P4 servers, with half the size and 20 percent of the energy consumption, slashing the construction cost by 50 percent and the operation and maintenance cost by 80 percent for data centers.
> 
> YITU's groundbreaking chip "QuestCore," offers a visual analysis performance two to five times faster than the similar products available on the market with the same power consumption.
> 
> "Generally speaking, QuestCore is the most intelligent and cost-effective video analysis chip in the world," said Lu Hao, YITU's chief innovation officer, adding that it is 100 percent designed and manufactured in China.
> 
> He said the SoC (System-on-Chip), the equivalent of a computer motherboard on a single chip, is conducive to improving China's IC industry and bringing down the cost of AI application and promotion for Chinese companies in fields such as security, healthcare, retail and AI city.
> 
> YITU has taken the top place in face recognition tests held by the National Institute of Standards and Technology (NIST) under the U.S. Department of Commerce for three consecutive years.
> 
> http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2019-05/09/c_138045878.htm
> 
> https://user.guancha.cn/main/content?id=112887&s=fwzxfbbt




this is great news. a few days ago hikvision announced that all their nvidia sh1t will be replaced with new generation chips from cambricon. now with this new chip, nvidia is losing another big customer in china. alibaba, baidu and tencent will be next to kick nvidia ***. one by one. lol. great again..

btw, that chip is actually made by chinese startup, thinkforce, not yitu. it's a many-core type cpu for high performance. yityu is thinkforce's biggest investor

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

qwerrty said:


> *Mr Liang, a former research and development chief at Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company, the world’s largest contract chipmaker, joined SMIC in 2017 after a stint at rival Samsung*.
> 
> *Another person with inside knowledge of SMIC said: “The goal under the government plan is that China must achieve 14nm by 2020. Liang is working on that and has actually made progress a lot faster than expected, so the government is fully backing him.”*



Taiwan is a good case of suckering USers and having easy access to otherwise more time-consuming knowledge.



Come on, suckers, we are democracy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

TaiShang said:


> Taiwan is a good case of suckering USers and having easy access to otherwise more time-consuming knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> Come on, suckers, we are democracy


 samsung cought up with tsmc fab technology, because of mr. liang and his team they recruited from tsmc. now he's leading smic and brough along his team with him too. the talk about 5/3nm process are not far off.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qwerrty

businesswire.com
*Keysight Technologies, Calterah Collaborate to Launch New Generation Automotive Radar Chipset*
May 02, 2019 11:00 AM Eastern Daylight Time
5-6 minutes

SANTA ROSA, Calif.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Keysight Technologies, Inc. (NYSE: KEYS), a leading technology company that helps enterprises, service providers and governments accelerate innovation to connect and secure the world, has joined forces with China's leading automotive millimeter wave radar chipset design house, Calterah, to support the design, verification, test and launch of a new generation of automotive millimeter wave radar chipset that will drive development of the connected car supply chain.

In March 2019 Calterah officially released the ALPS family of chips which integrates high-speed analog-to-digital converters, complete radar signal processing baseband and high-performance CPU core. In the process of design and verification of this chip, Keysight supported Calterah with the company’s E8740A automotive radar signal analysis and generation solution for 77GHz radar signal receiving and transmission characterization, radar target simulation, and testing of the basic radio frequency parameters of the chip. Engineers from both companies worked together to accelerate time to market of the chipsets, while ensuring they deliver the best possible performance.

“Keysight and Calterah have collaborated on the development of automotive radar chipsets for many years, including the first and second generation of chips, and ultimately the automotive industry supply chain,” said Qitao Pan, general manager of the Automotive and Energy Solutions Group at Keysight Technologies China. “Keysight has delivered mature and complete testing solutions for key technologies such as millimeter wave radar, automotive Ethernet, automotive wireless interconnect and V2X. We will continue to develop solutions in cooperation with OEMs, as well chip manufacturers, to support the global automotive industry supply chain.”

“ALPS is a system on a chip (SoC), and its chip architecture and performance parameters are far superior to previous generations,” said Dr. Wang Dian, chief mmW scientist at Calterah. “Keysight's measurement solution covers the entire range from digital to analog to RF, ensuring the functionality and performance of each sub-module of ALPS, as well as the superior performance of the final SoC. We hope to continue our cooperation with Keysight in the future as we collectively support the automotive technological evolution.”

*About Calterah*

Calterah Semiconductor is a leading provider of 77-GHz CMOS mmWave radar sensor IC targeting ADAS, security screening & imaging, and smart home, etc. It is the only enterprise of China that has mass-produced 77GHz and 79GHz mmWave radar sensor chips so far. In 2017, the company mass-produced the first generation of 77GHz and 79GHz CMOS mmWave radar transceiver IC. The second-generation SoC cascading chip - ALPS - provides customers with radar solutions that are easy to develop, offer improved performance and reduce energy consumption.

*About Keysight Technologies*

Keysight Technologies, Inc. (NYSE: KEYS) is a leading technology company that helps enterprises, service providers, and governments accelerate innovation to connect and secure the world. Keysight's solutions optimize networks and bring electronic products to market faster and at a lower cost with offerings from design simulation, to prototype validation, to manufacturing test, to optimization in networks and cloud environments. Customers span the worldwide communications ecosystem, aerospace and defense, automotive, energy, semiconductor, and general electronics end markets. Keysight generated revenues of $3.9B in fiscal year 2018.



Code:


https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20190502005541/en/Keysight-Technologies-Calterah-Collaborate-Launch-New-Generation


---

*Ainstein K-77 Long Range Radar featuring Calterah CAL77A2T4R FOWLP Transceiver*

_A next-generation mid- and long-range, wideband and high-resolution radar sensor for ADAS based on RF CMOS technology using eWLB packaging._

For autonomous driving, Long Range Radar (LRR) is a key technology. For the last few years, devices have been built using SiGe BiCMOS technology, which allows high power and high-resolution radar. But as the number of radars grows as autonomous driving emerges, low power consumption and low-cost chipsets will be needed. Radio frequency (RF) CMOS technology is therefore newly being used in radar chipsets in order to satisfy these requirements. Beside the main players like Texas Instruments (TI) or NXP, small players like Calterah can also compete. Ainstein chose Calterah for its Kanza-77 (K-77) LRR designed for Advanced Driver-Assistance System (ADAS) applications like forward collision warning or assist brake functions, pedestrian and cyclist collision warnings and adaptive cruise control.

The K-77 is built on RF CMOS Technology from Calterah featuring two transmitters and four receivers designed for low power consumption and unit cost. The chipset allows cascading in order to increase the number of receiving and transmitting paths. Using embedded wafer level ball grid array (eWLB) packaging reduces parasitic signals, making this new chipset compact and powerful. Both monolithic microwave integrated circuits (MMICs) are soldered on an asymmetric printed circuit board (PCB) with a hybrid PTFE/FR4 substrate.

The radar is based on 77 GHz technology and provides two measurement modes, mid- and long-range, within a single package. Moreover, Ainstein developed advanced signal processing algorithms. supported by Xilinx’s dual-core ARM® Cortex™-A9 based processing system. It enables detection and tracking of static and dynamic objects up to 64 targets in the vehicle’s path, while allowing to the sensor to be highly customizable for customer applications.



Code:


https://www.systemplus.fr/reverse-costing-reports/ainstein-k-77-long-range-radar-featuring-calterah-cal77a2t4r-fowlp-transceiver/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Bussard Ramjet said:


> I have been hearing news of SMIC's 7 nm process for many many years. It is actual results that matter not words. That is why I am more interested in first knowing how their 14 nm process is coming up.









Loongson‘s 3A5000/3C5000 processors will be taped out on SMIC’s 12 nm process.

Shanghai Huali Microelectronics' 14nm technology node will be ready for risk production in 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qwerrty

cirr said:


> View attachment 559459
> 
> 
> Loongson‘s 3A5000/3C5000 processors will be taped out on* SMIC’s 12 nm process*.
> 
> Shanghai *Huali Microelectronics' 14nm* technology node will be ready for risk production in 2020.


if everything goes smoothly that would be the same level as intel as they are still struggling with 10nm process.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

qwerrty said:


> if everything goes smoothly that would be the same level as intel as they are still struggling with 10nm process.



Zhaoxin plans to complete verification，tape-out and test work on its 7nm x86 processor KX-7000 this year。

I wish the company good luck。

http://www.zhaoxin.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qwerrty

more incentives from gov to semiconductor and software industry..

MIC 2025 is alive and stronk 

*国常会定了！促进集成电路和软件产业向更高层次发展*
宋笛2019-05-08 21:55
http://www.eeo.com.cn/2019/0508/355412.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Han Patriot

qwerrty said:


> if everything goes smoothly that would be the same level as intel as they are still struggling with 10nm process.


I was trying to explain to boy genius bussard, apart from TSMC and Samsung, most are still struggling with 7nm especially Intel. When China announces they will achieve something, they will achieve it. We don't like to boast like our southern black neighbours.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## j20blackdragon

cirr said:


> Zhaoxin plans to complete verification，tape-out and test work on its 7nm x86 processor KX-7000 this year。
> 
> I wish the company good luck。
> 
> http://www.zhaoxin.com/










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1000740115277406208

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Xtacking 2.0锁定8月，长江存储或迎跨越式发展*





2019-05-16 16:26:49 来源：观察者网

关键字:长江存储Xtacking 2.0

（文/观察者网 陈兴华）

5月15日，在GSA Memory+高峰论坛上，长江存储联席首席技术官汤强表示，为了应对数据量增长对存储器的挑战，*长江存储将在今年8月正式推出Xtacking 2.0技术*。他还表示，利用Xtacking技术，NAND的I/O速度有望达到行业颠覆性的3.0Gbps。






汤强首先提到，当前正处于一个数据大爆炸的时代，*预计到2022年，NAND的容量需求将会接近2015年的10倍，并将持续增长下去*。但是实际上，数据和存储能力的增长严重不对等，存储容量的增长远远落后于需求的增长。

但是，他同时表示，目前为了追求更高的存储容量，存储技术正从MLC向TLC向QLC等发展。另外，对于各种应用场景的需求，实际上是需要越来越多的定制化的存储方案来与之对应。而一项新的存储解决方案的开发往往需要12-18个月的周期。

汤强将上述问题总结为*行业正面临三大挑战，包括I/O接口速度、容量密度和上市周期*。对此，他强调，长江存储去年推出了Xtacking技术，该技术不仅提高了I/O接口速度，而且还保证了3D NAND多层堆叠可达到更高容量，以及减少上市周期。

据介绍，采用Xtacking技术，可在一片晶圆上独立加工负责数据I/O及记忆单元操作的外围电路，使得NAND获取更高的I/O接口速度及更强的操作功能。存储单元将在另一片晶圆上独立加工。当两片晶圆各自完工后，XtackingTM技术只需一个处理步骤就可将二者键合接通电路，且*成本增加有限*。






长江存储日前公布的数据显示，在传统3D NAND架构中，外围电路约占芯片面积的20-30%，这也使得芯片的存储密度大幅降低。而随着3D NAND技术堆叠到128层甚至更高，外围电路所占据的芯片面积或将达到50%以上。*Xtacking技术则可将外围电路置于存储单元之上，从而实现比传统3D NAND更高的存储密度。*

据了解，目前NAND闪存主要掌握在三星、东芝、美光、西数等公司中，而长江存储只小批量生产32层堆叠闪存。不过，将于*今年底量产的64层Xtacking 3D NAND是长江存储今明两年生产的主力*。集邦咨询半导体研究中心预计长江存储到年底至少为60K/m的投片量，而其竞争者达到200K/m以上。

为了尽快缩短与国外厂商的差距，长江存储采取了“跨跃式”发展。*在下一代闪存技术上，长江存储将直接跳过三星、美光、东芝、Intel等公司现在力推的96层堆叠闪存，直接进入128层堆叠的研发*，这几家公司预计在2020年才会推出128层堆叠的闪存。

据悉，在I/O速度方面，目前NAND闪存主要有两种I/O接口标准，分别是Intel/索尼/SK海力士/群联/西数/美光主推的ONFi，目前ONFi 4.1标准的I/O接口速度最大为1.2Gbps。第二种标准是三星/东芝主推的ToggleDDR，I/O速度最高1.4Gbps。






对此，汤强在本次论坛上表示，目前世界上最快的3DNAND的I/O速度目标值是1.4Gbps，大多数NAND供应商仅能供应1.0Gbps或更低的速度。*利用Xtacking技术，有望大幅提升NAND的I/O速度到3.0Gbps，与DRAM DDR4的I/O速度相当。这对NAND行业来讲将是颠覆性的。*

另外，他还提到，*Xtacking技术还可使得产品开发时间缩短三个月，生产周期可缩短20%*，从而大幅缩短3D NAND产品的从开发到上市周期。与此同时，Xtacking依然处于不断进化之中。

目前，*Xtacking技术已经成功应用于即将量产的长江存储的第二代3D NAND产品（64层堆叠）*。汤强还表示，今年8月推出新一代的Xtacking 2.0技术有望将长江存储的3D NAND提升到一个新的高度。Xtacking将是存储的未来。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kuge

cirr said:


> *Xtacking 2.0锁定8月，长江存储或迎跨越式发展*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2019-05-16 16:26:49 来源：观察者网
> 
> 关键字:长江存储Xtacking 2.0
> 
> （文/观察者网 陈兴华）
> 
> 。


is he 汤 with yangtze at the back drop?


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Han Patriot said:


> I was trying to explain to boy genius bussard, apart from TSMC and Samsung, most are still struggling with 7nm especially Intel. When China announces they will achieve something, they will achieve it. We don't like to boast like our southern black neighbours.



Well this isn't true. I remember SMIC announced earlier that it will have 14 nm by 2017 or so, but that was not the case. China doesn't achieve everything that it announces or plans. 

Also, as for node technology is concerned, TSMC and Samsung are enough. For such high tech stuff in almost any sphere there are only 2-3 companies that compete.


----------



## Han Patriot

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Well this isn't true. I remember SMIC announced earlier that it will have 14 nm by 2017 or so, but that was not the case. China doesn't achieve everything that it announces or plans.
> 
> Also, as for node technology is concerned, TSMC and Samsung are enough. For such high tech stuff in almost any sphere there are only 2-3 companies that compete.


Chinese don't usually announce something they are not sure, they might say we aim to achieve this, not we will achieve this. 14nm just matured last year? China doesn't need to be the best, just being in the race is good to maintain industrial base. You think TSMC and samsung makes their own material and equipment? China probably has a more complete chain than both of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Han Patriot said:


> Chinese don't usually announce something they are not sure, they might say we aim to achieve this, not we will achieve this. 14nm just matured last year? China doesn't need to be the best, just being in the race is good to maintain industrial base. You think TSMC and samsung makes their own material and equipment? China probably has a more complete chain than both of them.



Oh no! SMIC has announced multiple times many things that they will do, which ended up being left undone. You can go back in this very thread to find them. 

Neither Taiwan nor South Korea are vying for superpower status, are they? They are allies with US and other Western Countries and as such don't face threat from being cut off from western supply chains. 

Also, being among the best is actually really required. Look at Chinese smartphone companies. They have major shares in the international market. However today even the medium end phone has a chip made on a 10 nm or 14 nm process. I have multiple mobile including $150 mobiles from Xiaomi that have qualcomm chipsets fabricated on 14 nm. If these chinese companies are denied access to chips from these advanced nodes, then chinese companies will pretty much lose ALL of their market share abroad. 

Also, 14 nm in China hasn't matured yet. The mass production hasn't even begun yet. Maturation comes after mass production has begun and the yields and cost has been optimized.


----------



## JSCh

Just want to say that SMIC is listed in both HKSE and NYSE. Listed company would be in really hot water with SEC if you announced something that is not true.


----------



## cirr

*OPPO *will allegedly announce a smartphone with under display camera in 2019. The full display will have a front camera hidden behind the pixels. When the camera is launched, the pixels over the camera are dislocated and the camera lens will appear. (Android Headlines, Tencent, Sohu, Twitter, GizPrix)





According to TrendForce, *Yangtze Memory Technologies *(YMTC), which forms the main bulwark of NAND flash development in China, will be mass producing 64-layer Xtacking 3D NAND products this year end as scheduled. YMTC’s capacity expansion in 2020 is projected to impact supply and prices in the global NAND flash market. (CN Beta, TrendForce[cn], TrendForce, press)





Xtacking 2.0 will be launched in August 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*'Unstoppable' Chinese NAND fabber YMTC to unleash 64-layer flash flood before skipping ahead to 128 – analyst*
You thought the memory glut was almost over? Think again
By Chris Mellor 14 May 2019 at 18:00
*
Analysis* Chinese NAND flinger Yangtze Memory Technologies (YMTC) will be mass-producing 64-layer 3D NAND flash chips by the end of the year and price competition could get ugly in 2020.

That's the opinion of research outfit TrendForce's DRAMeXchange division. It said YMTC had already sent samples of its 64-layer Xtacking chips to potential customers and controller suppliers, with a focus on the domestic Chinese market. YMTC is limiting 32-layer chip production at its new Wuhan plant, ready to switch on 64-layer processes.

It is said to plan output of 60,000 wafers a month in 2020, enough to delay recovery from the current oversupply of NAND, which has caused prices to drop. The analyst said this is expected to certainly have an "impact on NAND flash market prices and prolong the falling trend".

YMTC's 64-layer product will compete with more advanced NAND from its competitors. Suppliers such as Intel/Micron, Samsung, SK Hynix, Toshiba and Western Digital are controlling production volumes while bringing 92 to 96-layer processes on stream, which will lower per-bit costs.

Beyond that, TrendForce said it sees YTMC moving to 128-layer NAND in 2020 to lower costs again and increase bit shipments, as its chart shows:




The analyst envisioned YMTC jumping straight from 64 to 128-layer NAND in the second half of 2020, bypassing the 96-layer process, at which point all the NAND suppliers will be on equal footing.

TrendForce declared: "YMTC's impact on the future market is inevitable and unstoppable."®


'Unstoppable' Chinese NAND fabber YMTC to unleash 64-layer flash flood before skipping ahead to 128 – analyst • The Register

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

Shanghai-based *Zhaoxin Semiconductor *is launching Kaixian series KX-6000, which features the real SoC design, using 16nm process. The processor is based on x86 standard architecture, compatible with x86 32/64-bit instructions, supports SSE4.2 / AVX extended instruction set, up to 8 CPU cores, clock speed up to 3.0GHz, supports dual channel DDR4 memory, and has a maximum capacity of 64GB. The KX-6000 chip will be mass-produced in Sept 2019. The first customer service is Lenovo, Tsinghua Tongfang, Onda and other enterprises, for all-in-one, desktop machine and server market. (My Drivers, CN Beta, Tencent)





KX-7000 employing 7nm process is planned for taping-out towards the end of this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Han Patriot

cirr said:


> Shanghai-based *Zhaoxin Semiconductor *is launching Kaixian series KX-6000, which features the real SoC design, using 16nm process. The processor is based on x86 standard architecture, compatible with x86 32/64-bit instructions, supports SSE4.2 / AVX extended instruction set, up to 8 CPU cores, clock speed up to 3.0GHz, supports dual channel DDR4 memory, and has a maximum capacity of 64GB. The KX-6000 chip will be mass-produced in Sept 2019. The first customer service is Lenovo, Tsinghua Tongfang, Onda and other enterprises, for all-in-one, desktop machine and server market. (My Drivers, CN Beta, Tencent)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KX-7000 employing 7nm process is planned for taping-out towards the end of this year.


The issue is not making chips comparable to Intel, the issue is with patents and royalty. The x86 patents are all controlled by wintel and amd. If it's wartime we can produce them at home with no worries, but now we can't sell them overseas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

JSCh said:


> Just want to say that SMIC is listed in both HKSE and NYSE. Listed company would be in really hot water with SEC if you announced something that is not true.



That is not correct. Companies are barred from saying stuff that they know is false. You can't say clearly false stuff that you know is false. However, you can make your own projections for your technology which may or may not meet. In fact all companies, the first thing they mention before talking in an investor conference or call is a disclaimer statement which absolves them of any liability from the event where their forward projections are incorrect.



Han Patriot said:


> The issue is not making chips comparable to Intel, the issue is with patents and royalty. The x86 patents are all controlled by wintel and amd. If it's wartime we can produce them at home with no worries, but now we can't sell them overseas.



Umm... it's not only the patents. If it were only the patents companies like Zhaoxin who have access to x86 patents would sell as much as intel. But they don't. x86 is just one thing. Intel spends a LOT of money hiring the best engineers to design literally the best performing chips on the market. This is even clear in the server and supercomputer space where Intel doesn't even have competitors like AMD in that space. 

So, process node is one thing, access to x86 is another thing, while your CPU design and chip capability is another thing.



cirr said:


> *OPPO *will allegedly announce a smartphone with under display camera in 2019. The full display will have a front camera hidden behind the pixels. When the camera is launched, the pixels over the camera are dislocated and the camera lens will appear. (Android Headlines, Tencent, Sohu, Twitter, GizPrix)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to TrendForce, *Yangtze Memory Technologies *(YMTC), which forms the main bulwark of NAND flash development in China, will be mass producing 64-layer Xtacking 3D NAND products this year end as scheduled. YMTC’s capacity expansion in 2020 is projected to impact supply and prices in the global NAND flash market. (CN Beta, TrendForce[cn], TrendForce, press)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xtacking 2.0 will be launched in August 2019.




I will be really impressed by both of these companies if these projections come true.


----------



## j20blackdragon

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Umm... it's not only the patents. If it were only the patents companies like Zhaoxin who have access to x86 patents would sell as much as intel. But they don't. x86 is just one thing. Intel spends a LOT of money hiring the best engineers to design literally the best performing chips on the market. This is even clear in the server and supercomputer space where Intel doesn't even have competitors like AMD in that space.
> 
> So, process node is one thing, access to x86 is another thing, while your CPU design and chip capability is another thing.



Process node is still the primary determinant of performance because it determines transistor size. More transistors means more performance. The smaller the transistor, the less power is required. You want transistor density to be as high as possible for a given die size. It's very simple.

But we haven’t seen a transistor shrink from Intel since 2014.

So how does Intel increase performance at the moment?

Intel does it by producing a power-guzzling giant piece of crap like this.









While real companies produce chips with smaller die sizes and higher transistor counts.









Equalize the die size, power consumption, and cooling requirement and see if Intel is still as good as you think it is.

Also you are dead wrong regarding AMD's ability to compete.

_One of the big questions will be if Intel can compete with 28 cores on 14nm when AMD is ready to roll out 64 cores on 7nm, and how the performance will differ. One of the clever things Intel has done in this contest is to *draw the talk away from just quoting core counts*, and help build a platform around its product._
https://www.anandtech.com/show/14146/intel-xeon-scalable-cascade-lake-deep-dive-now-with-optane

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

j20blackdragon said:


> Process node is still the primary determinant of performance because it determines transistor size. More transistors means more performance. The smaller the transistor, the less power is required. You want transistor density to be as high as possible for a given die size. It's very simple.
> 
> But we haven’t seen a transistor shrink from Intel since 2014.
> 
> So how does Intel increase performance at the moment?
> 
> Intel does it by producing a power-guzzling giant piece of crap like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While real companies produce chips with smaller die sizes and higher transistor counts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equalize the die size, power consumption, and cooling requirement and see if Intel is still as good as you think it is.
> 
> Also you are dead wrong regarding AMD's ability to compete.
> 
> _One of the big questions will be if Intel can compete with 28 cores on 14nm when AMD is ready to roll out 64 cores on 7nm, and how the performance will differ. One of the clever things Intel has done in this contest is to *draw the talk away from just quoting core counts*, and help build a platform around its product._
> https://www.anandtech.com/show/14146/intel-xeon-scalable-cascade-lake-deep-dive-now-with-optane




I disagree but lets assume what you say is right. Then the US has a kill switch over any company because it can simply stop fab access to the company. 

No fab can work without access to American semiconductor equipment from firms like Applied Materials and KLA Tencor.


----------



## j20blackdragon

j20blackdragon said:


> _One of the big questions will be if Intel can compete with 28 cores on 14nm when AMD is ready to roll out 64 cores on 7nm, and how the performance will differ. One of the clever things Intel has done in this contest is to *draw the talk away from just quoting core counts*, and help build a platform around its product._
> https://www.anandtech.com/show/14146/intel-xeon-scalable-cascade-lake-deep-dive-now-with-optane



Btw, just in case you haven't noticed. Huawei has already rolled out 64 core on 7nm. Why do you think the US government is so terrified?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

j20blackdragon said:


> Btw, just in case you haven't noticed. Huawei has already rolled out 64 core on 7nm. Why do you think the US government is so terrified?
> View attachment 560451



Yeah but without fabs where will they fabricate it? 

It seems America is looking to ban even foreign companies from dealing with Huawei.


----------



## Han Patriot

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Yeah but without fabs where will they fabricate it?
> 
> It seems America is looking to ban even foreign companies from dealing with Huawei.


You are so sure we can't do it? A year ago YMTC was being laughed by you too, now they aren't laughing anymore right? I told you hoping your rival to fail is not a strategy. Improving and competing is the right, India is not even in the game.



Bussard Ramjet said:


> Oh no! SMIC has announced multiple times many things that they will do, which ended up being left undone. You can go back in this very thread to find them..


So copy the link when they first announced it. You need to define announcement, are they announcing they started work? Or they announced they completed their work and yet it's not ready? Left undone? Hell these people are not your dodo types, they work hard and the process is already completed and now under verification stage 95% yield had been reached.



Bussard Ramjet said:


> Neither Taiwan nor South Korea are vying for superpower status, are they? They are allies with US and other Western Countries and as such don't face threat from being cut off from western supply chains.


Supapowa again? Why are you Indians so obsssed with this? Since when we were vying to be a superpower, we are a poor humble country trying to catch up, unlike India who is the real supapowa since 2012. Allies or poodles? So trying to be sovereign and independent is now regarded as vying for supapowadom aka poppadom.




Bussard Ramjet said:


> Also, being among the best is actually really required. Look at Chinese smartphone companies. They have major shares in the international market. However today even the medium end phone has a chip made on a 10 nm or 14 nm process. I have multiple mobile including $150 mobiles from Xiaomi that have qualcomm chipsets fabricated on 14 nm. If these chinese companies are denied access to chips from these advanced nodes, then chinese companies will pretty much lose ALL of their market share abroad.


Huawei requires Qualcomm? Xiaomi doesn't have a processor company? There are multiple Chinese startups designing based on arm cores, yes the very Qualcomm chips are designed around arm cores. But you as a consumer will only look at the word mediatek or Qualcomm, that's brand recognition. What if I tell you tmr US is banning those chips, you think Chinese companies won't feel up that vacuum?



Bussard Ramjet said:


> Also, 14 nm in China hasn't matured yet. The mass production hasn't even begun yet. Maturation comes after mass production has begun and the yields and cost has been optimized.


Matured means the process is ready meaning reaching a certain yield criteria to begin mass production. Don't argue with me, argue with the articles, write to those editors



Bussard Ramjet said:


> Umm... it's not only the patents. If it were only the patents companies like Zhaoxin who have access to x86 patents would sell as much as intel. But they don't. x86 is just one thing. Intel spends a LOT of money hiring the best engineers to design literally the best performing chips on the market. This is even clear in the server and supercomputer space where Intel doesn't even have competitors like AMD in that space.


Try selling your chip if you need to pay 5-10% royalty and to add some salt to it name your company Gupta and see if they will sell. No matter how good your chip is, you are strangled by this patent regime, they can sue you if you don't pay and they can sue you if you tweak it. Even access to the world market is restricted by this patent regime. Hence, even if isolated and embargoed, we still can produce this chips which are better/comparable to Intel for domestic consumption. The issue for globalizating this chips is not about performance, it's about patents and brand recognition.



j20blackdragon said:


> Btw, just in case you haven't noticed. Huawei has already rolled out 64 core on 7nm. Why do you think the US government is so terrified?
> View attachment 560451


Damn the last link is starting up our 7nm process. I read in Chinese news SMIC started work on this years ago. The Taiwan guy who helped Samsung achieve this is now in SMIC. Let's see how it goes.

A moment ago boy genius bussard said we have no alternative. Lol. He is trying so desperate to put down anything coming out of China. I was wondering why isn't india doing anything, I guess their strategy is to stay idle and wait for China to implode. Almost nothing cutting edge comes out of India despite the claim the gazillion Indians in NASA.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Han Patriot said:


> You are so sure we can't do it? A year ago YMTC was being laughed by you too, now they aren't laughing anymore right? I told you hoping your rival to fail is not a strategy. Improving and competing is the right, India is not even in the game.



When did I laugh at YMTC? Please provide links. My attitude is usually to wait and watch. Also, chinese semiconductor equipment companies are quite far behind American companies. 



Han Patriot said:


> So copy the link when they first announced it. You need to define announcement, are they announcing they started work? Or they announced they completed their work and yet it's not ready? Left undone? Hell these people are not your dodo types, they work hard and the process is already completed and now under verification stage 95% yield had been reached.



Just wait a minute. I will provide you with past claims. 



Han Patriot said:


> Supapowa again? Why are you Indians so obsssed with this? Since when we were vying to be a superpower, we are a poor humble country trying to catch up, unlike India who is the real supapowa since 2012. Allies or poodles? So trying to be sovereign and independent is now regarded as vying for supapowadom aka poppadom.



Really? You really don't want to be a super power and overtake US. Like there can perhaps a thousand comments on this forum alone that will indicate otherwise. In fact the title of this thread itself claims that CHina is moving towards semiconductor DOMINANCE. 



Han Patriot said:


> Huawei requires Qualcomm? Xiaomi doesn't have a processor company? There are multiple Chinese startups designing based on arm cores, yes the very Qualcomm chips are designed around arm cores. But you as a consumer will only look at the word mediatek or Qualcomm, that's brand recognition. What if I tell you tmr US is banning those chips, you think Chinese companies won't feel up that vacuum?



Only hisilicon is comparable to Qualcomm. Other companies and startups don't come anywhere close. 



Han Patriot said:


> Matured means the process is ready meaning reaching a certain yield criteria to begin mass production. Don't argue with me, argue with the articles, write to those editors



Agree to disagree then.



Han Patriot said:


> Try selling your chip if you need to pay 5-10% royalty and to add some salt to it name your company Gupta and see if they will sell. No matter how good your chip is, you are strangled by this patent regime, they can sue you if you don't pay and they can sue you if you tweak it. Even access to the world market is restricted by this patent regime. Hence, even if isolated and embargoed, we still can produce this chips which are better/comparable to Intel for domestic consumption. The issue for globalizating this chips is not about performance, it's about patents and brand recognition.



It's not only patents.



xunzi said:


> *SMIC's 2013 Technology Symposiums Kicks Off in Shanghai*
> 
> _First of Two China Symposiums Highlights SMIC's Quality, Innovation & Value-added Service_
> 
> SHANGHAI, Sept. 4, 2013 /PRNewswire/ -- Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corporation ("SMIC"; NYSE: SMI; SEHK: 981), mainland China's largest and most advanced semiconductor foundry, kicked off its 13th technology symposium series in Shanghai today. The theme of this year's series is "Advanced and Value-added Technology Platforms for Your Vision."
> 
> Dr. Tzu-Yin Chiu, Chief Executive Officer of SMIC, gave the opening address. He showcased SMIC's achievements in the past two years and outlined its commitment to aggressively close its technology gap with other top foundries while continuing to offer comprehensive, value-added IC solutions in line with market trends to meet customer demand.
> 
> Dr. Haijun Zhao, Chief Operating Officer of SMIC, shared success stories from SMIC's initiatives to enhance yields, optimize product mix, shorten cycle times, and ensure product quality. He said quality and reliability are built into all SMIC's processes, from technology development to production, to ensure high performance. He referenced SMIC's receipt of international certificates and other recognition as evidence of its continuous pursuit of quality.
> 
> Dr. Shiuh-Wuu Lee, SMIC's Executive Vice President of Technology Development, explained SMIC's development goals and innovative use of differentiated technology. After highlighting SMIC's 40nm production ramp up since 4Q2012, Dr. Lee said that SMIC's 28nm process will be ready by the end of this year and that its 20nm HKMG development will help deliver 14nm FinFET technology by the end of 2Q2016. Dr. Lee also expressed strong confidence in China's IC market and emphasized SMIC's specialty technologies that target the China market. He said SMIC will continue to support domestic equipment and material vendors and collaborate with university and research institutes.
> 
> The Shanghai symposium featured SMIC's latest manufacturing offerings and technology developments on SMIC Design Support Solutions, analog/RF PDK, IP platforms for high speed application processors, eNVM platforms targeting China Market, and more. The symposium also featured an exhibition with more than 50 SMIC partners displaying their products and services, including libraries and IP, EDA tools, packaging, testing, design service, and others. More than 500 IC design engineers, customers, design service providers, and SMIC technology partners from around the world were in attendance.
> 
> John Peng, Senior Vice President and General Manager of SMIC's China Business Unit, delivered closing remarks thanking the attendees for their long-term support and partnership. He expressed SMIC's unwavering commitment to accelerate technology development, optimize product-mix, ensure on time delivery, and improve product quality and operational efficiency. He said SMIC will forge long term partnerships and strive to earn customer trust by providing quality service.
> 
> SMIC's next technology symposium is scheduled for September 14th in Beijing. For more information about the 2013 SMIC Technology Symposiums, please email your inquiry to symposium@smics.com or contact your SMIC account manager.
> 
> CONTACT:
> 
> Angela Miao
> Semiconductor Manufacturing International (Shanghai) Corp.
> 021-38610000 ext.10088
> 
> SMIC's 2013 Technology Symposiums Kicks Off in Shanghai
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> We are still trailing behind if Intel continues to shrink its chip size in 2016.



SMIC claims that 14 nm will be available by 2016.



Lure said:


> Hey thanks for your answer. But there is small issue I wanna remind. Actually 32 nm was that generation's standard node size and 28 nm was the stop gap.
> 
> SPIE | Proceeding | Challenges for the 28nm half node: Is the optical shrink dead?
> 
> GlobalFoundries: 32nm and 28nm under way, moving away from strict SOI | Chips | Geek.com
> 
> IBM, GlobalFoundries move to 28nm process tech- The Inquirer
> 
> And this second issue is that of course the smaller the node is it's much more energy efficient and better. But there are a lot of companies out there which made their designs for 32 nm and most of them won't be able to easily adapt 28 nm technology. Of course 28 nm is more advanced, but as you've mentioned there are a lot of IC designers that doesn't work cutting edge. Actually SMIC owes a lot to it's robust 40 nm and 65 nm technology for it's current surge in revenues and profit.
> 
> MOQ is another issue for many small companies out there as well. They sometimes work with bigger nodes to have lower MOQ's. Most of the time small companies can't afford large MOQ's for cutting edge nodes.
> 
> Here's an interview with SMIC's CEO Tzu-Yin Chiu,
> 
> In the midst of SMIC's financial achievements, Chiu last week received the coveted Environment, Health, and Safety (EHS) leadership award from SEMI, the global semiconductor industry association.
> 
> With breathing room at last, SMIC now talks about the company's various milestones in its environmental, safety, and philanthropy activities. Chiu touched upon a "SMIC Liver Transplant Program for Children," an initiative launched last year to contribute 2 million RMB to fund liver transplants for impoverished children in China.
> 
> During a one-on-one interview with EE Times last week, Chiu didn't hesitate to express SMIC's interest in expansion -- beyond China.
> 
> Asked about IBM fabs that may be up for sale, as Big Blue executes its plan to withdraw from the semiconductor business, Chiu said he's interested. "Never rule out the possibility," he said. However, he quickly added, "Of course, we are aware of some of the issues... IBM is, after all, the jewel of the United States."
> 
> SMIC is rehabilitated. China's leading foundry's operation is much more stable. The company is building its revenue and profit growth based on, not a wild, but a modest, capacity buildup of 6.7% per year.
> 
> But is this all we can expect? Is this as high as SMIC gets?
> 
> SMIC's critics worry that SMIC, under Chiu's leadership, might have already given up the dream of directly competing with the world's Tier 1 foundries such as Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Co. (TSMC), Samsung, and Intel.
> 
> One long-time semiconductor industry observer based in Shanghai, who spoke on the condition of anonymity, told EE Times, "The gap between SMIC and TSMC is not narrowing, but rather, widening larger in the last few years."
> 
> Indeed, while leading fab owners are busy talking about a 14 nm process node, SMIC says its 28 nm process node is "now frozen," allowing potential customers to test and verify SMIC's newest node.
> 
> If this is not a concern for SMIC, what other priorities does the company have in mind? How will SMIC compete in the long run?
> 
> EE Times recently sat down with SMIC's CEO in its Shanghai headquarters. Here's an edited version of that Q&A.
> 
> *EE Times:* Some in the industry are worried that the technology gap between SMIC and other leading foundries is widening. What's your view?
> 
> *Tzu-Yin Chiu:* Probably not with TSMC... but I think we are narrowing our technology gap with other foundries. We are keeping pace with the industry, and we are quite confident of the progress we're making.
> 
> *EE Times:* What other foundries are you referring to?
> 
> *Chiu:* I'd rather not name names.
> 
> *EE Times:* Help me understand with which specific technologies you think you are narrowing the gap with your competitors.
> 
> *Chiu:* For one, we're very happy with our 40nm/45nm ramp. In 2013, 40nm/45nm revenue contribution was more than $200 million. [SMIC's 45/40 nanometer revenue increased significantly, to account for 16% of the revenue in the second half of 2013.]
> 
> Second, our 28nm node technology for both high-k metal gate (HKMG) and POLY/SiON processes were frozen by the end of 2013. Through our Multi-Project Wafer offering, we're entertaining commercial ICs and customer product verification. We are getting very good feedback.
> 
> 
> *SMIC's technology nodes by percentage*
> 
> 
> 
> (Source: SMIC)
> 
> 
> *EE Times:* How big is your 28 nm capacity?
> 
> *Chiu:* Beijing will be our main 28 nm fab, where we will have a capacity of 6,000 wafers per month by the end of the third quarter this year. We're moving our equipment to Beijing as we speak. But we also have a capacity in Shanghai, capable of addressing the 28 nm technology.
> 
> With Beijing and Shanghai combined, our 28 nm capacity is 15,000 wafers per month.
> 
> *EE Times:* Is that enough?
> 
> *Chiu:* It all depends on the needs of our customers. As you know, our 28 nm process technology is fungible. In other words, those new 28 nm process lines are also capable of 40 nm products. Our plan is that over the next three years, we will build our Beijing facility to have a capacity of 35,000 wafers per month.
> 
> *EE Times:* What do you have to do in order to make that happen?
> 
> *Chiu:* We need to bring in customers and ramp up our technology. [SMIC already did the first Multi-Project Wafer (MPW) late last year. The company is planning on four more MPW shuttles in 2014.]
> 
> We also need to make sure that there is enough capital for full ramp-up to 35,000 wafers per month.
> 
> 
> *SMIC's 28 nm technology milestones*
> 
> 
> 
> (Source: SMIC)
> 
> *EE Times:* I understand that your Beijing project is 55 percent funded by SMIC and 45 percent by other JV shareholders. You previously said that you're spending about $570 million for your new Beijing project. Is your Beijing fab sufficiently funded?
> 
> *Chiu:* Yes, we're getting what we need, and we're confident of it. This is well within our means.
> 
> *EE Times:* I've been hearing about the Chinese government's strong interest in investing really big money into the domestic semiconductor industry -- over the next five to 10 years -- as part of the nation's initiative to encourage innovation and advance its economy. I'd imagine SMIC could be a big beneficiary of that.
> 
> *Chiu:* We'd welcome the policy to encourage investment in semiconductors. But we are not aware of any details.
> 
> *EE Times:* We all agree about the stability and focus you've brought to SMIC. What were three major factors that you think contributed to the company's steady growth last year?
> 
> *Chiu:* This has been a result of the efforts by the whole team.
> 
> But first, I should point out that the successful ramp-up of new technology -- namely, 40nm/45nm processes -- contributed to our revenue in the past year.
> 
> Second, our differentiated technology in such areas as CMOS image sensors, power management ICs, and embedded non-volatile memory. All three differentiated technologies combined, we achieved an average of more than 40 percent growth in revenue.
> 
> Third, robust growth in China contributed to our success. Forty percent of our revenue comes from Chinese customers.
> 
> *EE Times:* Now that we have begun to hear about the pending merger among Chinese fabless companies, such as the one between Spreadtrum and RDA, are we going to see the number of your Chinese customers decline?
> 
> *Chiu:* We see some Chinese companies are breaking off the pack. We're engaged with all the winners.
> 
> *EE Times:* What about customers outside China?
> 
> *Chiu:* We are going global. We have new engagements all over the world. We have top US fabless companies as our long-term customers over the last 10 years. They're silent, but they're very persistent customers. Among those moving from 40 nm to 28 nm, some are top 10 global fabless companies.
> 
> *EE Times:* How's your CMOS image sensor business going?
> 
> *Chiu:* You know that we have a backside illumination platform for our CMOS image sensors. [BSI is a special way of arranging the imaging elements to increase the amount of light captured, thus improving low-light performance. In essence, it removes the readout circuitry and interconnects from the light path, and illuminates the sensor from the backside.]
> 
> With the rise of "selfies," 2 megapixel sensors are in big demand for the front camera of a cellphone. They're in high-volume production now. Our customers' demand for 5 megapixel and 8 megapixel image sensors has grown rapidly.
> 
> *EE Times:* Previously, you talked about the Chinese government's mandate, under which magnetic cards will change to IC cards in 2015. Our understanding is that SMIC developed an embedded EEPROM platform, which had been adopted by a majority of China's bankcard IC design houses. What's the latest?
> 
> *Chiu:* Four out of six UnionPay-qualified bank cards use our platform. Most of our customers are verifying their products, and small-volume production will begin in the second half of this year. A more significant ramp-up and revenue contribution are expected in 2015.
> 
> *EE Times:* How's SMIC's plan for MEMS?
> 
> *Chiu:* SMIC has a very successful program with Silicon Labs on CMEMS [designed to allow direct post-processing of high-quality MEMS layers on top of Silicon Labs' RF/mixed-signal CMOS technology.]
> 
> *EE Times:* But that's mainly for manufacturing CMEMS-based MEMS oscillators. What about other MEMS?
> 
> *Chiu:* Our plan is to closely work with our customers to develop proprietary MEMS process technology. We also have our own capable MEMS teams and a set of MEMS capabilities on our own.
> 
> *EE Times:* What are those?
> 
> *Chiu:* We're not ready to reveal specifics. But our plan is to use our new fab where both CMOS image sensors and MEMS can be manufactured. Our goal is to leverage a part of the special tools required for CMOS image sensor production for MEMS.
> 
> *EE Times:* What new fab?
> 
> *Chiu:* We're actually building a new CMOS Image Sensor [CIS] ecosystem. Our plan is to use this ecosystem for both CIS and MEMS.
> 
> First, we already have the 28nm/40nm front-end facility in Shanghai.
> 
> Second, we established a joint venture with Toppan. With Toppan, we manufacture on-chip color filters and micro lenses for CMOS image sensors.
> 
> Last October, SMIC formed an R&D and manufacturing center dedicated to vision, sensors, and 3D IC, with a mission to consolidate manufacturing capabilities for silicon-based sensors, thru-silicon-via [TSV] technology and other middle-end wafer process [MEWP] technologies.
> 
> Then, just last month, we announced a new JV with Jiangsu Changjiang Electronics Technology Co. Ltd., China's largest backend house. The new JV will be responsible for 12-inch bumping and related testing. JCET will also build advanced back-end package production lines nearby.
> 
> So, all told, we will be leveraging the network of CIS ecosystem for MEMS as well.
> 
> * * *
> The SMIC CEO said that SMIC must make sure it meets the needs of the Chinese market and Chinese products. For that matter, in responding to Chinese customers' strong demand for 8-inch displays, SMIC is now bringing up an 8-inch fab in Shenzhen. "We have procured the second-hand equipment, and we're installing them right now," Chiu said. The plan is to build a capacity of 50,000 wafers per month. "Our specialty technology products will be made at the 8-inch fab. They include PMIC and image sensors."
> 
> *Clearly, SMIC;s focus today is what China needs right now. But what about high-end advanced technology? Should I even ask about SMIC's plan for 14 nm process?
> 
> Chiu said, "We will be ready with FinFET at 14 nm process by the end of 2016." He said it as a matter of fact. Somehow, he never made it sound like a big deal.*
> 
> Will SMIC Narrow Tech Gap? | EE Times
> 
> He downplayed the 14 nm node in 2016 which actually marks the drop of technological gap between SMIC and tier 1 fabs to 2 years. However he braggs a lot about 40 nm and 65 nm. If this was my company I'd be popping champaigns celebrating 14 nm technology in 2016. However he is so calm about this.



Here the CEO of SMIC again claims that 14 nm will be available by 2016.



cirr said:


> *China 12-inch fab capacity set to boom*
> 
> Claire Sung, Taipei; Jessie Shen, DIGITIMES
> 
> [Tuesday 14 March 2017]
> 
> With major China-based chipmakers set to build new 12-inch fabs, the overall 12-inch fab capacity in China is expected to peak over the next two to three years.
> 
> *Semiconductor Manufacturing International (SMIC)* has disclosed plans to open new 12-inch fabs - one in Shanghai and the other in Shenzhen. The new 12-inch fab in *Shanghai* is scheduled to go into *volume production for 14nm chips in 2018*, while the 12-inch line in *Shenzhen* will be engaged in the manufacture of chips made using mature process technologies with early production expected to begin by the end of 2017. The new facilities will bring in an additional 110,000 12-inch wafers monthly.
> 
> *Shanghai Huali Microelectronics (HLMC)* recently held a groundbreaking ceremony for its second 12-inch fab in Shanghai, with volume production scheduled for the second half of 2018. The new fab will directly enter 28nm production with monthly capacity set at 40,000 units.
> 
> Startup *Huaian Imaging Device Manufacturer (HIDM)* plans to build a 12-inch fab in *Huaian*, Jiangsu province, with production capacity set at 20,000 wafers monthly. Founded in 2016, HIDM specializes in the design and manufacture of CMOS image sensor devices.
> 
> China's state-backed *Tsinghua Unigroup* is looking to establish a 12-inch fab in *Chengdu*, Sichuan province, which will be designed for the fabrication of logic chips, but has not disclosed further details about the facility.
> 
> In addition, Tsinghua Unigroup recently broke ground for a memory fab in *Nanjing* (Jiangsu province) designed for monthly capacity of 100,000 units, while its subsidiary Yangtze River Storage Technology is constructing a new memory plant in *Wuhan* (Hebei province), which will be dedicated to producing 3D NAND flash memory with volume production slated for 2018.
> 
> *Fujian Jin Hua Integrated Circuit*, which will production technologies developed by Taiwan's *United Microelectronics (UMC)*, is constructing a 12-inch wafer fab for the manufacture of DRAM products with a goal of outputting 120,000 wafers monthly. UMC, with funding from Jin Hua, has assigned a group of engineers to develop 25/30nm process technologies that will be used for making chips at Jin Hua's 12-inch fab in *Quanzhou*, Fujian.
> 
> *Hefei Chang Xin*, a joint venture between GigaDevice Semiconductor and the *Hefei* city government of China's Anhui province, has plans to establish a 12-inch wafer fab capable of producing 125,000 units monthly. *Hefei Chang Xin is expected to emerge and compete with Yangtze River Storage and Jin Hua for the title of China's largest memory chipmaker starting in 2018*.
> 
> http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20170311PD200.html
> 
> @Bussard Ramjet India?



Claims of 14 nm mass production in 2018.



cirr said:


> *SMIC to enter 7nm R&D, says CEO*
> 
> Josephine Lien, Shanghai; Jessie Shen, DIGITIMES
> [Tuesday 14 March 2017]
> 
> China-based pure-play foundry Semiconductor Manufacturing International (SMIC) is looking to start R&D for 7nm process technology later in 2017, according to company CEO and executive director Tzu-Yin Chiu.
> 
> *SMIC will join the world's major chipmakers including Intel, Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company (TSMC), Samsung Electronics and Globalfoundries capable of making 7nm chips*, said Chiu, adding that the China-based foundry has in recent years put increased focus on advance-node technologies with annual R&D expenses accounting for as high as 12-13% of revenues.
> 
> SMIC spent nearly US$2.7 billion in 2016 capex which was relatively high compared to previous years levels, Chiu indicated. During the year, the company had record revenues of US$2.9 billion with 30.3% on-year growth.
> 
> SMIC is developing advanced-node technologies with Huawei and nano-electronics research institute Imec, Chiu noted. The foundry is also working with many IC design service providers including Brite Semiconductor, Cadence Design Systems, Synopsys, ARM and Mentor Graphics, and is partnering with equipment and materials suppliers such as Applied Materials, Advanced Micro-Fabrication Equipment (AMEC), ASML, Shin-Etsu Handotai and Sumco.
> 
> As for the backend, SMIC is teaming up with Jiangsu Changjiang Electronics Technology (JCET), and the pair has set up a joint venture to provide a more complete supply chain for advanced-node manufacturing, Chiu said. Besides, SMIC is looking to further expand its 12-inch lines, Chiu added.
> 
> In addition, Chiu expressed optimism about chip demand for emerging IoT applications in China. SMIC plans to roll out 40ULP process technology later in 2017 for higher-end products to further expand its offerings for the segment, according to Chiu.
> 
> http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20170314PD200.html?mod=0



I think you should get the point by now. 

Claims or announcements don't mean anything until they actually come to fruit.


----------



## sinait

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Yeah but without fabs where will they fabricate it?
> 
> It seems America is looking to ban even foreign companies from dealing with Huawei.


The US must be SO DESPERATE.
They need their INDIAN LACKEY Cheerleader for advise.
.


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese local govt incentives aim to end nation’s Achilles’ heel in semiconductor sector*
Source:Global Times Published: 2019/5/16 21:33:40

*Local govt incentives aim to end nation’s IC Achilles’ heel*



William Xu, board director and chief marketing officer of Huawei, shows the new CPU chipset to the audience. Photo: Chen Qingqing/GT

Local governments in China are offering incentives to support the development of the domestic integrated circuit (IC) sector, an industry that the nation is promoting to reduce reliance on imports amid a year-long trade war with the US and an intensifying technology race.

One example is Shenzhen in South China's Guangdong Province. For Shenzhen IC companies whose annual revenues have exceed 100 million yuan, the Shenzhen government will give a one-time reward to the enterprises' core team with 1 million yuan, according to an action plan issued by the Shenzhen government in recent days which aims at accelerating the development of IC industry.

For revenues that are above 300 million yuan, the rewards are 2 million yuan. For revenues that surpassed 500 million yuan and 1 billion yuan, the rewards are 3 million yuan and 4 million yuan. Companies with revenues exceed 2 billion yuan will receive 5 million yuan in rewards.

To support key core technological breakthroughs, the action plan proposes that each year, the Shenzhen government should survey demand for products and call for bids from around the world. The city will sponsor up to 50 percent of the research and development (R&D) costs for a project team that achieves a major technological breakthrough.

The action plan also encourages universities and research institutions to carry out R&D into cutting-edge IC technologies. A one-time award of up to 3 million yuan will be given to those who have won the National Natural Science Award, National Technology Invention Award, and National S&T Progress Award.

"Most of Chinese chips are used in storage, multipoint control units, semiconductor devices and other low-end products," Wang Yanbo, an expert at the Open Handset Alliance, told Global Times on Thursday. The move signals that China is encouraging IC makers, institutes and investors to break monopolies and blockades of advanced chips from developed economies, especially the US.

China is also increasing efforts involving domestic chips to support its industries in the global high-technology race.

Shenzhen, which previously relied on imported material and domestic assembling and manufacturing, is now keen on R&D into basic IC technology, Fu Liang, a veteran telecom industry observer in Beijing, told the Global Times on Thursday.

"It is a natural step in industry upgrading as ICs play a core role in the nation's move toward intelligence, and the process has been accelerated amid the China-US trade war," said Fu.The chip industry came into the media spotlight last year after the US banned ZTE from purchasing US chips and components, which pushed the Chinese technology company to the verge of collapse.

China has been the world's largest market for chips for many years. But China-based IC production was worth only $23.8 billion in 2018, while imports totaled $312 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Han Patriot

Bussard Ramjet said:


> When did I laugh at YMTC? Please provide links. My attitude is usually to wait and watch. Also, chinese semiconductor equipment companies are quite far behind American companies.


Sure, the first person to pounce at any news is you. Previously you were saying YMTC does not have technology, this will not work, that will not work, hey unlike you, we are at least working hard to achieve something. How do you know we are far behind? Which specific technology or equipment are we far behind? Can you list it out, show me where we are compared to the leaders?




Bussard Ramjet said:


> Really? You really don't want to be a super power and overtake US. Like there can perhaps a thousand comments on this forum alone that will indicate otherwise. In fact the title of this thread itself claims that CHina is moving towards semiconductor DOMINANCE.


Did we announced to you we want to be a supopowa poppadom?. Most of the comments I see are from Indians shouting India Shinning, SUPAPOWA. We are not delusional like Indians ok. Aiming for semiconductor dominance now means we want to be SUPAPOWA like India? Gosh. We are poor humble backward country only. Just leave us alone and let us work hard to earn a small living to feed our poor people. We are not as developed as India. 



Bussard Ramjet said:


> Only hisilicon is comparable to Qualcomm. Other companies and startups don't come anywhere close.


Are you sure? In what way are we comparable? How many other companies are there? How do they compare? How far behind are they? Please enlighten me with your googling... I mean industry insider news.






Bussard Ramjet said:


> SMIC claims that 14 nm will be available by 2016.


Did he say we had completed something and then in the end nothing came out? This is a typical company goal, roadmap, else how does the company advance? He even humbly said they needed to develop certain technologies first which will help reach that goal. Does it sound like they are claiming something or boasting? Sound Indian?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Unisoc 5G modem chip validated, to be made on TSMC 7nm node | DIGITimes*
Cage Chao, Taipei; Willis Ke, DIGITIMES
Friday 17 May 2019

Unisoc's Ivy 510 5G modem chip has been validated for 5G NR sub-6 GHz signaling, and will be fabricated by TSMC on the 7nm node for official application in the starting year of 5G commercialization in 2019, according to Steve Chu, CEO of China-based fabless chipmaker under the Tsinghua Unigroup.

Chu said that as a chipmaker with a 20% share of the global market for handset chips, Unisoc has been well prepared to tap immense business opportunities for 5G chip solutions and pursue an even higher market share.

Though the last among major China chipmakers to release 5G chip solutions, Unisoc is sure that it will not lag behind in cashing in on the coming replacement demand for 5G smartphones as long as its first 5G modem chip supporting NR sub-6 GHz can hit the market in 2019, according Chu.

Industry sources said that following the same strategy as adopted by HiSilicon and MediaTek, Unisoc has its first 5G modem chip support only sub-6 GHz, apparently aiming to initially zero in on China's domestic market for 5G smartphones.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## j20blackdragon

_He Tingbo, president of Huawei chip division Hi-Silicon, called the American decision to put it on the Entity List “insane” in a letter to employees translated by CNBC. She said the company _*has been preparing for it for several years*_, and that Huawei has been creating “spare tires” — apparently referring to extra components that would allow the company to survive if the U.S. cut off the fresh supply.

“All the ‘spare tires’ we’ve created are no longer spare,” He said in the letter._

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/17/hua...ide-but-it-says-it-can-survive-blacklist.html

_In an internal memo seen by CNN Business, HiSilicon chief He Tingbo said the company had assumed that "one day, all advanced chips and technologies in the US will not be available."

To ensure Huawei could continue to serve customers, HiSilicon created "spare tires" so the company would survive, she said.

The United States has "made the most insane decision and put Huawei into the [controlled export list]," she wrote. "Today, as history has made the choice, the spare tires we built have turned in to 'Plan A' overnight."_

https://www.cnn.com/2019/05/17/tech/huawei-us-ban-suppliers/index.html



https://imgur.com/oBpmlN1

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*China unveils Brain-Computer Interface chip*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-05-18 20:56:37|Editor: Liangyu

TIANJIN, May 18 (Xinhua) -- China has achieved a breakthrough in Brain-Computer Interface (BCI) chip research, with its first BCI chip "Brain Talker" making its debut on Friday at the ongoing World Intelligence Congress held in northern China's Tianjin Municipality.

BCI is a system allowing a person to control a computer or other electronic device using his or her brainwaves, without requiring any movement or verbal instruction.

Brain Talker, specially designed for decoding brainwave information, may replace traditional computer devices used in BCI due to its more portable size, precision in decoding, high efficiency in computing and faster communication ability.

Ming Dong, director of the Academy of Medical Engineering and Translational Medicine in Tianjin University, said the chip can identify minor neuron information sent by the brain wave from the cerebral cortex, efficiently decode the information and greatly quicken the communication speed between the brain and machine.

"Brain Talker makes BCI technology more promising for civil use since the chip is more portable, wearable and simpler," Ming added.

Brain Talker was co-developed by Tianjin University and China Electronics Corporation with fully independent intellectual property rights.

Cheng Longlong, a data scientist from China Electronics Corporation, said scientists would endeavor to enhance the performance of the chip for wider use in the fields of medical treatment, education, home life and gaming in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

j20blackdragon said:


> _He Tingbo, president of Huawei chip division Hi-Silicon, called the American decision to put it on the Entity List “insane” in a letter to employees translated by CNBC. She said the company _*has been preparing for it for several years*_, and that Huawei has been creating “spare tires” — apparently referring to extra components that would allow the company to survive if the U.S. cut off the fresh supply.
> 
> “All the ‘spare tires’ we’ve created are no longer spare,” He said in the letter._
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/17/hua...ide-but-it-says-it-can-survive-blacklist.html
> 
> _In an internal memo seen by CNN Business, HiSilicon chief He Tingbo said the company had assumed that "one day, all advanced chips and technologies in the US will not be available."
> 
> To ensure Huawei could continue to serve customers, HiSilicon created "spare tires" so the company would survive, she said.
> 
> The United States has "made the most insane decision and put Huawei into the [controlled export list]," she wrote. "Today, as history has made the choice, the spare tires we built have turned in to 'Plan A' overnight."_
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/05/17/tech/huawei-us-ban-suppliers/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/oBpmlN1


I heard of such plan B before from my colleagues husband. They have all the component designs ready.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chengdusudise

Han Patriot said:


> I heard of such plan B before from my colleagues husband. They have all the component designs ready.


the key is how to manufacture it


----------



## Han Patriot

chengdusudise said:


> the key is how to manufacture it


We are stuck at 14nm. Unless Trump creates another weapon banning any foundry from helping China manufacture chips, the only way is for TSMC to spin off a subsidiary and move it to China specifically for Chinese market.


----------



## antonius123

Han Patriot said:


> We are stuck at 14nm. Unless Trump creates another weapon banning any foundry from helping China manufacture chips, the only way is for TSMC to spin off a subsidiary and move it to China specifically for Chinese market.




It wont last long. The spin off subsidiary (whether still under TSMC or not) will be banned from purchasing new equipment from US and at the end their manufacturing equipment will be obsolete.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grandmaster

Han Patriot said:


> We are stuck at 14nm. Unless Trump creates another weapon banning any foundry from helping China manufacture chips, the only way is for TSMC to spin off a subsidiary and move it to China specifically for Chinese market.


the key to go down below 14 nm is china need a better photolithography technology. Solving this problem is equal to solve all problems. Where are Chinese scientists and engineers? why no one gather thousands of them to solve this issue?


----------



## TaiShang

*China releases chips that can 'talk' to brain*

Updated 21:36, 17-May-2019
By Ning Hong








China released its first computer chips that can read brain activity. 

The chip, named "Brain Talker," was released at The 3rd World Intelligence Congress held in Tianjin. The computer chip was jointly developed by Tianjin University and China Electronics Cooperation.

"This computer chip could identify minor nerve information from brain waves generated by the cerebral cortex, and then decode the command," said Ming Dong, director of Academy of Medical Engineering and Translational Medicine, Tianjin University. 

"It will help to improve the communication efficiency between brain and machine," he added.

Brain-Computer Interface technology, also known as BCI, aims to build a connection between the brain with external devices. 

The "Brain Talker" may open the pathway for the civil use of portable and wearable BCIs in areas such as medical treatment, education, home life, and gaming, according to Cheng Longlong, a data scientist from China Electronics Corporation. 

*China holds the fully independent intellectual property of the chip, and it could further boost the research on brain science and brain-like intelligence in China.*

https://news.cgtn.com/news/3d3d674d32517a4e34457a6333566d54/index.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

antonius123 said:


> It wont last long. The spin off subsidiary (whether still under TSMC or not) will be banned from purchasing new equipment from US and at the end their manufacturing equipment will be obsolete.


Why do you think AMEC has a 5nm machine already? It's used by TSMC. we can't make the machines for the whole process, still behind for some process. But hey if US behaves like this, means they know we are capable of competition. This reaction is a desperate reaction.lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## j20blackdragon

First, there is no TSMC ban.

_Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Co., the most important chip producer for Huawei's mobile and networking core processors, *said it will maintain supplies for the time being* even though it continues to assess the impact of Washington's decision this week to bar Huawei from receiving U.S. technologies.

"We have established a complicated and sophisticated export control compliance system," TSMC spokesperson Elizabeth Sun said. *"Based upon the data in the system we are not changing our shipping practice for the time being."*_
https://asia.nikkei.com/Economy/Tra...rs-dust-off-backup-plans-to-prepare-for-storm

Second, this is how you get around it.

_After Intel pulled out of the 5G modem market, the USA has only one supplier – Qualcomm. With the *addition of Unisoc to HiSilicon as a supplier*, China has two.

*Unisoc’s Ivy 510 5G modem is to be fabbed on TSMC’s 7nm process this year*, according to Unisoc CEO Steve Chu.

Unisoc will join a band of five suppliers of 5G modems: Qualcomm, Mediatek, HiSilicon, Samsung and Unisoc.

All of them, except Samsung, will have their modems made on TSMC’s 7nm process._
https://www.electronicsweekly.com/news/business/china-get-second-5g-modem-source-2019-05/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China's UniStrong Sci-Tech Unveils First All-Beidou-3-Satellite-Signal Chip*
DOU SHICONG
DATE : MAY 21 2019/SOURCE : YICAI





China's UniStrong Sci-Tech Unveils First All-Beidou-3-Satellite-Signal Chip​
(Yicai Global) May 21 -- Lyra-II, the world's first high-precision baseband chip that supports China's latest-generation Beidou-3 satellite navigation system, officially debuted in Beijing yesterday.

Devices fitted with the Lyra-II microprocessor will be able to receive all the Beidou-3 system's signals. The wafer's new anti-interference technology can detect and suppress interfering signals, UniStrong explained at the launch conference.

The company's shares [SHE:002383] hit the 10 percent limit up bourse rules impose after today's opening to close at CNY12.7 (USD1.8) on the chip's release

Beijing-based navigation technology developer UniStrong Science & Technology spent over CNY50 million (USD7.2 million) and two years of research and development on Lyra-II and achieved mass production last month in a development that will boost the commercial application of China's self-developed satellite system.

Terminals equipped with the chip are expected to come out in August this year, online news portal China News reported.

Beidou-3 completed basic system construction and began to beam information at the end of last year. Its signal now reaches 3 billion people in over 50 countries and is expected to achieve full global coverage by next year.

A baseband processor is a device in a network interface that handles all radio functions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## j20blackdragon

*Taiwan's TSMC says chip shipments to Huawei not affected by U.S. ban*
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...-huawei-not-affected-by-u-s-ban-idUSKCN1ST08O



j20blackdragon said:


> There are two general levels of ARM license: core licenses and architectural licenses.
> 
> Huawei has a permanent license for the ARMv8 architecture. That means Huawei has the option of designing a custom core like Apple's Vortex and Tempest cores. Another example would be Qualcomm's custom Kryo cores. All of these cores are compatible with the ARM instruction set, but isn’t an ARM Cortex design.
> 
> You are not required to use ARM Cortex.



_It was claimed that Huawei has prepared for its brewing standoff with the U.S. government by obtaining "a permanent license for ARMv8 architecture." And ARM8 is the 32/64-bit instruction set of ARM, the report published by the tech site added.

"It means that the Chinese tech giant can completely design ARM processors independently and master core technologies complete with intellectual property right," GizGuide further claimed._
https://en.businesstimes.cn/article...ense-intends-to-win-u-s-imposed-trade-ban.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

j20blackdragon said:


> *Taiwan's TSMC says chip shipments to Huawei not affected by U.S. ban*
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...-huawei-not-affected-by-u-s-ban-idUSKCN1ST08O
> 
> 
> 
> _It was claimed that Huawei has prepared for its brewing standoff with the U.S. government by obtaining "a permanent license for ARMv8 architecture." And ARM8 is the 32/64-bit instruction set of ARM, the report published by the tech site added.
> 
> "It means that the Chinese tech giant can completely design ARM processors independently and master core technologies complete with intellectual property right," GizGuide further claimed._
> https://en.businesstimes.cn/article...ense-intends-to-win-u-s-imposed-trade-ban.htm


That's the ISA, actually it's just the format for programming the chip. We can either do it forcibly or legally, but since we paid for it, it's legal already. I am not worried about cores/micro-architecture, that's not hard for us. As long as TSMC is allowing us to make our chips there, life would still be okay. OS, I am also not worried, market share will drop overseas, but we will take over Apples share in China, and since android is open source and based on linux, we already have an android compatible OS, app store wise, we can create a mirror store of a collection of those apps, since it's based on open source android anyway.

By booting out Mac and Android, we can create a unified android base OS, which is open source to all. China will be our main market to sustain this ecosystem, then third world countries will be next.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese scientists develop transistors about the width of a human DNA strand | South China Morning Post*

Beijing team believes it has solved problem of powering tens of billions of nanometre-sized transistors without burning out the chip

Stephen Chen
Published: 12:00am, 27 May, 2019

Chinese scientists say they have created a transistor that will increase the performance of microchips exponentially and dramatically reduce their energy use.

The most advanced computer chips on the market today use seven-nanometre transistors. Professor Yin Huaxiang said his team had developed 3nm transistors – about the width of a human DNA strand – and that tens of billions of them could fit on a fingernail-size chip.

The smaller transistors become, the more can be fitted onto chips, increasing the performance of a processor exponentially, said Yin, deputy director of microelectronics device and integrated technology at the Institute of Microelectronics, the Chinese Academy of Sciences in Beijing.

Transistors are the building blocks of processors. Those built with 3nm transistors would increase computing speed and cut energy consumption, Yin said. So, a smartphone user, for instance, could play games that demanded lots of computing power all day without the need to recharge batteries.



Chip developers at the Institute of Microelectronics believe their breakthroughs in transistors and microchips will propel Chinese technology into a serious rivalry with companies such as Samsung. Photo: AP

The Chinese team, whose research was published in part in peer-reviewed journal IEEE Electron Device Letters this month, had to overcome major obstacles, Yin said. One was the Boltzmann Tyranny, 19th century Austrian physicist Ludwig Boltzmann’s description of a problem involving the distribution of electrons in a space.

For chip developers, this meant that as more and smaller transistors went into microchips, the heat generated by the electricity the transistors needed would burn the chip.

Physicists have proposed solutions to this problem. Yin’s team, using a method known as negative capacitance, was able to power transistors by using half the theoretical minimum amount of electricity required, he said.

Commercialisation could take a few years as the team worked on materials and quality control.

“This is the most exciting part of our work. It is not just another new finding in a laboratory. It has a high potential for real, serious applications,” Yin said. “And we have the patent.”

The breakthrough would put China into a “head-on competition with the world’s top players at the very front line of chip development”, Yin said.

“In the past, we were watching others fight. Now we are fighting the others.”



While scientists develop a new generation of transistors, the groundbreaking commercial potential of the technology is some time away, they say. Photo: Reuters

In Beijing, a Tsinghua University professor who studied future chip technology said China’s development was rapidly catching up with Western countries as a result of the trade tariffs war being fought out by Beijing and Washington.

“A gap remains, [and] it is unlikely to close overnight with a single breakthrough,” said the academic who declined to be named because of the sensitivity of the work.

While there are transistors about the size of an atom – half a nanometre – in development in China, other countries have joined the race to bring 3nm transistors to market.

Samsung in South Korea said it planned to complete the development of a 3nm transistor by the first half of next year.

Compared to 7-nm technology, Samsung said a processor built with its 3-nm transistors would use half as much power to achieve a 35 per cent higher performance.

The company did not say when it expected those chips to enter production.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*China sees steady development of integrated circuit industry*

Xinhua, May 28, 2019





A kid views chips designed for 5G base stations by Huawei during China International Big Data Industry Expo 2019 in Guiyang, southwest China's Guizhou Province, May 26, 2019. [Photo/Xinhua]

China has made progress in its integrated circuit industry and vowed to share opportunities with other nations, a senior official said.

The industry maintained an annual growth rate of above 20 percent in 2012-2018, with sales reaching 653.2 billion yuan (about 94.77 billion U.S. dollars) last year, according to Wang Zhijun, vice minister of industry and information technology.

The country has seen constant progress in its chip design, manufacturing and test technologies, Wang told Xinhua in an interview.

For example, he said Kirin 980 mobile phone chip developed by HiSilicon, Huawei's chipset subsidiary, is manufactured by the cutting edge 7nm process.

Stressing the industry's high level of globalization, Wang said recent U.S. moves had disrupted the order and international division of labor in the industry, reduced the efficiency of resource allocation, and hindered the industry's stable development worldwide.

Looking ahead, China will be more integrated into the global ecosystem of the industry and seek further development in opening-up, innovation and cooperation, Wang said.

The country will continue improving its business environment, treating domestic and foreign investors equally and strengthening the protection of intellectual property rights to share with the world the opportunities provided by the Chinese market, he added.

http://www.china.org.cn/business/2019-05/28/content_74829845.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Small wonders: Chinese scientists develop transistors ...*

*3nm，0.5nm*

May 27, 2019 · Chinese scientists say they’ve created a transistor that can improve the efficiency of microchips exponentially and dramatically scale back their power use.Essentially the most superior pc chips in the marketplace at present use seven-nanometre transistors. Professor Yin Huaxiang stated his workforce had developed 3nm transistors ...

*中国3纳米晶体管研发获突破 在芯片前沿发起正面竞争*

2019年05月28日 11:33

港媒称，内地的科学家说，他们已经研发出一种晶体管，这种晶体管将大大增强芯片的性能，并大幅降低它们的能耗。

据香港《南华早报》网站5月27日报道，现如今，市场上最先进的计算机芯片使用7纳米晶体管。中国科学院微电子研究所微电子设备与集成技术领域的专家殷华湘说，他的团队已经研发出3纳米晶体管——相当于一条人类DNA链的宽度，在一个指甲盖大小的芯片上能安装数百亿个这种晶体管。





殷华湘说，晶体管变得越小，芯片上就能安装越多的晶体管，这会让处理器的性能显著提升。晶体管是处理器的基本部件。殷华湘说，用3纳米晶体管制造的处理器将会增加计算速度，并降低能耗。比如一位智能手机用户可以整天玩需要大量计算能力的游戏，却不需要为电池重新充电。

殷华湘说，他的团队还必须克服一些重大障碍。他们的研究成果本月部分发表在同行评议杂志《电气与电子工程师协会电子器件通讯》上。其中一个障碍是“波尔兹曼暴政”。路德维希·波尔兹曼是19世纪的奥地利物理学家。“波尔兹曼暴政”描述的是有关电子在一个空间中的分布问题。对芯片研发者来说，这意味着随着更多较小的晶体管安装到芯片上，晶体管所需电流产生的热量将烧毁芯片。

报道称，物理学家已经为这个问题提供了解决办法。殷华湘说，他的团队使用一种称为“负电容”的方法，这样他们能用理论上所需最小电量的一半电量来为晶体管提供电力。这种晶体管实现商业应用可能要花几年时间。该团队正在进行材料和质量控制方面的工作。

殷华湘说：“这是我们工作中最激动人心的部分。这不仅是实验室中的又一项新发现。它有着实际应用的巨大潜力。而我们拥有专利。”

报道称，殷华湘说，这项突破将让中国“在芯片研发的前沿同世界头号角色进行正面竞争”。他说：“在过去，我们看着其他人竞争。现在，我们在同其他人竞争。”

据报道，*中国还在研发一种原子大小（0.5纳米）的晶体管*，而其他国家已经加入将3纳米晶体管投入市场的竞赛。

韩国三星公司说，它计划到明年上半年完成3纳米晶体管的研发。三星说，同7纳米技术相比，用它的3纳米晶体管制造的处理器只需用一半的电力，性能却会提高35%。三星没有说它预计这些芯片将于何时投产。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Fudan research team makes chip breakthrough*
By HE WEI in Shanghai | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2019-05-27 23:00

A research team from Fudan University has discovered a novel basic architecture for chips that is expected to achieve higher area efficiency through halving the space of logic gate, or the elementary building block of a digital circuit.

The study, led by professors Zhang Wei and Zhou Peng at Fudan University's School of Microelectronics, will soon be published on Nature Nanotechnology, a top-notch academic journal covering nanoscience and nanotechnology.

Such a prototyped transistor is based on a two-dimensional material that can realize photo-swtiching logic computing in a single cell, thanks to its two-surface channels, said Zhang.

This is likely to extend Moore's Law, an observation that the number of transistors in a dense integrated circuit doubles about every 18 months. The theory has in recent years been challenged by industrial players as they face mounting difficulties in further scaling down chips in size.

Another primary breakthrough is the development of an architecture that can be flexibly expanded to achieve both computing and data storage at the same time. And the consequent shrunken size of chips will greatly improve computing performance and further lower costs.

"These devices show the potential of becoming promising candidates for the construction of new chips that can perform computing and storage with unique functions and with high area-efficiency," Zhou said.

"The work opens up new horizons for seeking promising solutions to future electronic device and novel circuit architecture…The exceptional application concept for next-generation integrated circuits of two-dimensional semiconductors will open a new gate to the computing and memory," according to a statement from the journal's review committee.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## j20blackdragon

DESIGNED IN CHENGDU
MADE IN CHINA

Bring on the Intel ban.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

j20blackdragon said:


> DESIGNED IN CHENGDU
> MADE IN CHINA
> 
> Bring on the Intel ban.



I guess you don't know that this is a chip that is based on AMD designs. In fact AMD created a joint venture to transfer and help in chip design and production. 

If AMD is barred from doing such kind of collaboration, this company will basically drop dead.


----------



## j20blackdragon

j20blackdragon said:


> DESIGNED IN CHENGDU
> MADE IN CHINA
> 
> Bring on the Intel ban.



For those that are wondering, the Hygon 7185 is a 32 core server CPU. 2.0 GHz. TDP 180W. EPYC 7551 equivalent.



Bussard Ramjet said:


> I guess you don't know that this is a chip that is based on AMD designs. In fact AMD created a joint venture to transfer and help in chip design and production.
> 
> If AMD is barred from doing such kind of collaboration, this company will basically drop dead.



Yes, a big thank you to AMD for transferring the x86 ISA and Zen core into China for a measly $293 million and some royalties.






*SMIC To Start 14nm Mass Production in H1 2019*
https://www.anandtech.com/show/13941/smics-14-nm-mass-production-in-1h-2019

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## j20blackdragon

j20blackdragon said:


> For those that are wondering, the Hygon 7185 is a 32 core server CPU. 2.0 GHz. TDP 180W. EPYC 7551 equivalent.



Also let me quickly repost this.



j20blackdragon said:


> One of the big questions will be if Intel can compete with 28 cores on 14nm when AMD is ready to roll out 64 cores on 7nm, and how the performance will differ. One of the clever things Intel has done in this contest is to draw the talk away from just quoting core counts, and help build a platform around its product.
> https://www.anandtech.com/show/14146/intel-xeon-scalable-cascade-lake-deep-dive-now-with-optane


----------



## Mohrenn

YMTC and SMIC are doing good. Now let's see how the DRAM part will develop.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Tsinghua Unigroup in new push to raise its chip capacity*

By Ma Si | China Daily | Updated: 2019-06-04 






Visitors gather at the booth of Tsinghua Unigroup at the China Information Technology Expo in Shenzhen, Guangdong province, on Tuesday. [Photo by Xuan Hui / for China Daily]

Chinese top chipmaker Tsinghua Unigroup is consolidating its semiconductor business through reshuffling subsidiaries, *including one that has written big checks to buy Linxens, a French smart chip components maker.*

Shenzhen-listed Unigroup Guoxin Microelectronics Co said in a filing on Sunday night that it plans to issue new shares to fully acquire Beijing Unigroup Liansheng Technology Co, a unit controlled by parent Unigroup.

The initial price of Unigroup Liansheng is set at around *18 billion yuan ($2.6 billion).* The main asset of Unigroup Liansheng is Linxens, a French smart chip components maker that Unigroup acquired last year.

The move is the first time Unigroup has disclosed the price of the Linxens deal, *making it the biggest-ever overseas acquisition the Beijing-based company has made since it entered the semiconductor sector six years ago.*

*Linxens, which was founded in 1979, provides flexible connectors used in smart cards. *Its clients are from sectors including telecom, hotel, finance, e-governance, and the internet of things, with a presence in France, Germany, Singapore, Thailand, China and other countries and regions.

Shares of Unigroup Guoxin surged by the daily limit of 10 percent to 49.62 yuan ($7.18) after they resumed trading on Monday.

Shen Meng, director of boutique investment bank Chanson and Co, said Tsinghua Unigroup is making a push into semiconductors, with an aim to manufacture all types of chips.

By acquiring Linxens, Unigroup Guoxin can better integrate industrial chain resources, beef up its role in its existing smart security chip business and offer better products to government agencies and State-owned enterprises, Shen said.

*The announcement came as Chinese companies step up their push to grow the homegrown chip industry. It is also the latest push by Unigroup to expand its business in the sector.*

The parent group acquired Spreadtrum Communications Inc, the world's third-largest mobile phone chipmaker back then, in 2013. Later, it also bought RDA Microelectronics Inc, the fourth-largest. Unigroup is also building a large memory chip plant in Wuhan, capital of Hubei province, to reduce the country's reliance on foreign memory processors.

China is the world's largest semiconductor market. It spends more on importing chips than it does on crude oil imports. In 2018, its chip imports exceeded $312 billion, up from $260 billion in 2017, data from the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology show.

In May, the State Council offered fresh confidence and impetus to the country's integrated circuit and software sectors with its decision to continue preferential corporate tax policies.

Chip designers and software producers will be exempt from corporate taxes for two years. For the following three years, their corporate taxes will be halved.

Xiang Ligang, director-general of Information Consumption Alliance, a telecom industry association, said globally competitive homegrown processors are a must for Chinese tech companies to ensure strategic security.

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/a/201906/04/WS5cf5c5d2a310519142700dff.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dungeness

China ramps up its own semiconductor industry amid the trade war


The U.S.-China trade war and the threat that Chinese firms could be cut off from American technology is boosting China’s push for its own semiconductor industry.
Still, experts say it would take at least a decade for China to close the gap with the U.S. on chip technology.
But ultimately, the development of a homegrown semiconductor industry may hurt American firms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese Scientists Invent New Structure to Spur Smaller Chips*

XINHUA
DATE : JUN 04 2019/SOURCE : YICAI




Chinese Scientists Invent New Structure to Spur Smaller Chips

(Yicai Global) June 4 --* A research team from Shanghai's Fudan University has invented a transistor structure that may shrink this type of semiconductor devices by 50 percent.* The new technology could make electronic gadgets smaller, lighter, and more powerful.





Researchers were observing the surface of a silicon wafer. The new invention was published in Nature Publishing Group's science journal Nature Nanotechnology.





Transistors are used to amplify or switch electronic signals and electrical power.





Scientists were cleaning a silicon wafer in the lab.





Editor: Emmi Laine 

https://www.yicaiglobal.com/news/chinese-scientists-invent-new-structure-to-spur-smaller-chips

@qwerrty , @cirr

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

TaiShang said:


> *Chinese Scientists Invent New Structure to Spur Smaller Chips*
> 
> XINHUA
> DATE : JUN 04 2019/SOURCE : YICAI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese Scientists Invent New Structure to Spur Smaller Chips
> 
> (Yicai Global) June 4 --* A research team from Shanghai's Fudan University has invented a transistor structure that may shrink this type of semiconductor devices by 50 percent.* The new technology could make electronic gadgets smaller, lighter, and more powerful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Researchers were observing the surface of a silicon wafer. The new invention was published in Nature Publishing Group's science journal Nature Nanotechnology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transistors are used to amplify or switch electronic signals and electrical power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scientists were cleaning a silicon wafer in the lab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Editor: Emmi Laine
> 
> https://www.yicaiglobal.com/news/chinese-scientists-invent-new-structure-to-spur-smaller-chips
> 
> @qwerrty , @cirr



Such new structures keep getting invented regularly. 

These are purely for research purposes, not industry related, or immediately transferrable. Otherwise China would not have been in such a bad shape.


----------



## Dungeness

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Such new structures keep getting invented regularly.
> 
> These are purely for research purposes, not industry related, or immediately transferrable. *Otherwise China would not have been in such a bad shape.*



It depends which country China is being compared with.


----------



## Han Patriot

Dungeness said:


> It depends which country China is being compared with.


Yes. Compared to who? Are we really in a bad shape? You close us and we still can produce all the chips we need although not at the latest node. That's more for commercial purposes that require latest node. Militarily, we are self sufficient unlike some other country. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

The following article from IEEE spectrum talk about China US trade war on semiconductor industry of both countries from US perspective.

==============================

5 Jun 2019 | 18:06 GMT
*U.S.-China Trade War Portends Painful Times for U.S. Semiconductor Industry - IEEE Spectrum*
Semiconductor industry mavens in the United States anticipate damage from U.S.-China trade policy and call for a national strategy for semiconductor manufacturing

By Tekla S. Perry





Photo: Shutterstock​
“There is going to be a lot of pain for the semiconductor industry before it normalizes,” says Dan Hutcheson.

“It’s a mess, and it’s going to get a lot worse before it gets better,” says David French.

“If we aren’t going to sell them chips, it is not going to take them long [to catch up to us]; it is going to hurt us,” says Mar Hershenson.

French, Hutcheson, and Hershenson, along with Ann Kim and Pete Rodriguez, were discussing the U.S.-China trade war that escalated last month when the United States placed communications behemoth Huawei on a trade blacklist. All five are semiconductor industry veterans and investors: French is currently chairman of Silicon Power Technology; Hutcheson is CEO of VLSI Research; Hershenson is managing partner of Pear Ventures, Kim is managing director of Silicon Valley Bank’s Frontier Technology Group, and Rodriguez is CEO of startup incubator Silicon Catalyst. The five took the stage at Silicon Catalyst’s second industry forum, held in Santa Clara, Calif., last week to discuss several aspects of the trade war:

Effects on China
IP theft
Immigration policy
A call for a national strategy
Missing investment dollars
*Effects on China*
Tight trade policies, these semiconductor industry veterans expect, will hurt the U.S. industry more than China. “The consumption of semiconductors in China is 40 to 50 percent” of the world supply, said French. “And that number is going to go up whether we sell to them or not.”

Can China’s tech industry really do just fine without U.S. chips? The panelists debated the question.

“I think China is going to struggle with memory,” Hutcheson said. “In memory, the costs are in the equipment and the efficiencies of running the fab; only 5 percent of the cost is labor. That is going to be difficult for them, to have to get materials and equipment from around world.”

French disagreed. “If we take a policy of not selling the best stuff to China,” he said, “if they are forced to use their own [technology], they will, even if it’s a little bit worse.”

“Maybe they can be competitive in China where they are protected,” Hutcheson countered, “but they won’t be able to sell outside China.”

That won’t matter, Kim indicated. “If you are the dominant player in China, you are already doing good.”

*On IP theft*
But what about all that theft of intellectual property, Rodriguez asked the group. Shouldn’t China be punished?

“IP theft is a big emotional issue, and there is legitimacy to the issue,” French said. “But I don’t think China has cornered the market on IP theft. I don’t think they are the best at it or the most prolific.”

“If there were people from 19th century Britain,” he mused, “they would say the same thing about Americans.”

In any case, it’s a short-term problem. When China’s home-grown intellectual property “gets to a significant level—and it will—China will become more about the protection of IP than acquisition,” French said, reminding the audience that Japanese tech companies followed a similar path.

Hutcheson pointed further back in history. “Europeans today are competitive even though we stole all their tech in the 19th century,” he said. “We all love German cars, we buy European products.”

*On immigration policy*
Restrictive immigration policies are also hurting the semiconductor industry, the panelists indicated, particularly in an era in which U.S. students are tending to ignore electrical engineering and other hardware-oriented fields in favor of computer science programs.

“The immigration problem is real,” said Hershenson. “When I did my graduate research, 70 percent of the students in my group were from Iran; for the last couple of years, Iranians can’t even come to the country.”

Hutcheson agreed: “That’s the American strength, bringing those people in. The diversity of our industry makes us strong, brings new ideas, [and] radical thinking.”

A member of the audience of about 150 asked for a show of hands from those attendees who weren’t born in the United States. The vast majority of people raised a hand.

*A call for a national strategy*
So what should the United States do, besides back down on restrictions on trade with China and be more open to skilled immigrants?

“I believe we should have a national strategy on semiconductors,” said French. “And I believe we should invest as a country, through the government, in advanced technology for manufacturing semiconductors.”

“If we focus as a country on being number one in semiconductor manufacturing,” he continued, “we could do that for a small percentage of our military defense budget. I truly believe that we need to continue to be a leader in semiconductors if we want to be the leading economy in the world.”

Rodriguez pointed out that a set of government policy recommendations released in April by the Semiconductor Industry Association talked about 5G, AI, and quantum computing, but not about a national strategy to support semiconductor manufacturing. That, he indicated, was a significant oversight.

Some audience members countered that various arms of the U.S. government do invest in semiconductor companies, but others pointed out that these initiatives, for the most part, come out of defense-related entities. Said one, “That’s all well and good, but the defense department has a different economic model than commercial industry.”

*The missing investment dollars*
Building semiconductor foundries is not cheap, several attendees pointed out. “Companies can’t do it because payback analysis fails,” French said. “And you can’t do it with venture capital.”

While the venture capital model doesn’t make sense for semiconductor foundries, Hershenson pointed out that a lot of semiconductor innovation on other fronts has been funded by startups and venture capital.

“But,” she said, “there’s been a drought of it in the last 15 years. It used to be, you went to any Sand Hill [venture] firm and they had someone who knew something about semiconductors; now, most megafirms don’t. So, how do we support innovation?”

“I can start a software company at Starbucks,” she said. “I can’t do a custom microprocessor without money.”

Maybe, the panelists suggested, the industry needs to do better at marketing itself, making itself as cool as it was back in the days of the space race. Just how to do that, however, is not clear—nor will it be easy.

There’s such a bias against hardware these days, Kim pointed out, that “hardware companies have started avoiding using the word hardware. They are just saying it’s a form factor that collects data.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

j20blackdragon said:


> For those that are wondering, the Hygon 7185 is a 32 core server CPU. 2.0 GHz. TDP 180W. EPYC 7551 equivalent.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, a big thank you to AMD for transferring the x86 ISA and Zen core into China for a measly $293 million and some royalties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SMIC To Start 14nm Mass Production in H1 2019*
> https://www.anandtech.com/show/13941/smics-14-nm-mass-production-in-1h-2019




AMD has already said that it will no longer transfer its IP and core designs to its Chinese venture. 

So basically this whole AMD Chinese venture which was formed when US-China relations were decent, has now become a still born. 

https://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-zen-china-x86-ip-license,39573.html

Also, why does this thread have the name "China chipping away to semiconductor dominance?"

China is not even at the tier 2 level of semiconductor expertise, forget about dominance.


----------



## Mohrenn

Bussard Ramjet said:


> AMD has already said that it will no longer transfer its IP and core designs to its Chinese venture.
> 
> So basically this whole AMD Chinese venture which was formed when US-China relations were decent, has now become a still born.
> 
> https://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-zen-china-x86-ip-license,39573.html
> 
> Also, why does this thread have the name "China chipping away to semiconductor dominance?"
> 
> China is not even at the tier 2 level of semiconductor expertise, forget about dominance.



China is going to dominate the semiconductor industry in a couple of years

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Han Patriot

Bussard Ramjet said:


> AMD has already said that it will no longer transfer its IP and core designs to its Chinese venture.
> 
> So basically this whole AMD Chinese venture which was formed when US-China relations were decent, has now become a still born.
> 
> https://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-zen-china-x86-ip-license,39573.html
> 
> Also, why does this thread have the name "China chipping away to semiconductor dominance?"
> 
> China is not even at the tier 2 level of semiconductor expertise, forget about dominance.


No worries Buss, China will implode, all our technologies will be gone and we will be the same like India. =). If you don't like the title, you can always leave, but too much good news attract bees right? We develop 3nm transistors, you say it's useless, we develop quantum chips, it's useless, we develop EUV equipment, it's useless, so where is India in this regard? ZEROOOOOO 

We are used to being bashed, every bash makes China stronger, we are richer now 5x your ocuntry, we are well fed, we clean up out country, we build world class infrastructure, we have a decent defence industry. All of this are things you can only dream of..... Am I proud and should I be proud, yes of course. But we will still continue working hard. So please Buss, continue your tirade of saying everything China does is useless, we willbe beaten, it doesn't matter, we will still not give up. That's why we are theonly real rival to US and you are just another US poodle.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Han Patriot said:


> No worries Buss, China will implode, all our technologies will be gone and we will be the same like India. =). If you don't like the title, you can always leave, but too much good news attract bees right? We develop 3nm transistors, you say it's useless, we develop quantum chips, it's useless, we develop EUV equipment, it's useless, so where is India in this regard? ZEROOOOOO
> 
> We are used to being bashed, every bash makes China stronger, we are richer now 5x your ocuntry, we are well fed, we clean up out country, we build world class infrastructure, we have a decent defence industry. All of this are things you can only dream of..... Am I proud and should I be proud, yes of course. But we will still continue working hard. So please Buss, continue your tirade of saying everything China does is useless, we willbe beaten, it doesn't matter, we will still not give up. That's why we are theonly real rival to US and you are just another US poodle.



You keep drawing strawmans over strawmans. 

My reply was to the person who somehow was trying to display as if Dhyana was an answer to China's problems, which it is not. 

Also, 3 nm transistors.. only research lab based. People in many labs have done this. 

Quantum chips? Guess what? The team for Google is leading the area of quantum chips. 

EUV equipment? There is only one vendor in the world ASML. Just claiming that you did something doesn't make it true. You need to prove it by making it commercially available and in use. 

Also, I am not against facts. I am against this notion that some people here have that you have somehow reached the level of US or can challenge the US, which is totally untrue. In fact, my comments are actually more helpful to you than the other way around.



Han Patriot said:


> No worries Buss, China will implode, all our technologies will be gone and we will be the same like India. =). If you don't like the title, you can always leave, but too much good news attract bees right?



I am not saying you will implode or lose all your tech. 

You can't lose tech that you don't even have. 

This thread's title is a blind fanboy's idiotic dream. 

Now China is being spanked by the US and I thought maybe you will NOW see the reality. 

A person who can't see the reality, will definitely commit mistakes and disasters.



Mohrenn said:


> China is going to dominate the semiconductor industry in a couple of years



Okay keep the thread title then. Right now you are not even in the league of Korea or Japan, leave alone the US.


----------



## j20blackdragon

Bussard Ramjet said:


> AMD has already said that it will no longer transfer its IP and core designs to its Chinese venture.
> 
> So basically this whole AMD Chinese venture which was formed when US-China relations were decent, has now become a still born.
> 
> https://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-zen-china-x86-ip-license,39573.html



China doesn't need the Zen core design. China needs the x86 ISA, which we got. Does Intel use the Zen core? Does Zhaoxin use the Zen core? Prior to the Zen core, AMD used the Bulldozer microarchitecture. x86 compatibility is the key here. You don't need the core design.

China has already announced an exascale supercomputer based on Hygon x86 chips. I highly doubt the Zen 14nm is enough for exascale.





So if this supercomputer is cancelled, that means China needed AMD's core designs.
But if this project goes forward? 
Either way, you'll find out within 2 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

Bussard Ramjet said:


> You keep drawing strawmans over strawmans.
> 
> My reply was to the person who somehow was trying to display as if Dhyana was an answer to China's problems, which it is not.


Nobody said Dhyana is the ANSWER to China's problem, it's not even using our own architecture like Shenwei or Godson. You are the one jumping up and done whenever we achieve something comparable of better than the west. Check the specs of that chip and tell me if it isn't impressive. That's something India can never achieve.=)



Bussard Ramjet said:


> Also, 3 nm transistors.. only research lab based. People in many labs have done this.
> 
> Quantum chips? Guess what? The team for Google is leading the area of quantum chips.


Everything starts from the lab, so is India having any 3nm transistor? or a quantum chip? That's why the title of this thread is 'chipping away' we are in the race, to compete, we might be behind in some, but we are certainly ahead in some too. You are as if trying really hard to convince us we are not in the race, on the contrary, the US don't think so. Hell, a poor commie chinky country is now their biggest rival. We didn't announce it like bragging Indians, they saw our progress and felt threatened.



Bussard Ramjet said:


> EUV equipment? There is only one vendor in the world ASML. Just claiming that you did something doesn't make it true. You need to prove it by making it commercially available and in use.


Key technologies of extreme ultraviolet lithography has past the final acceptance
http://english.ciomp.cas.cn/News/News_son/201708/t20170810_181864.html



Bussard Ramjet said:


> Also, I am not against facts. I am against this notion that some people here have that you have somehow reached the level of US or can challenge the US, which is totally untrue. In fact, my comments are actually more helpful to you than the other way around.


NOBODY here said that, we are aiming to achieve that, you are the ONE SAYING WE CLAIM THIS. Did we? We are just humble hardworking Chinese. =)



Bussard Ramjet said:


> I am not saying you will implode or lose all your tech.
> 
> You can't lose tech that you don't even have.
> 
> This thread's title is a blind fanboy's idiotic dream.
> 
> Now China is being spanked by the US and I thought maybe you will NOW see the reality. .


US spank us? And you think they are not suffering? Trade war goes both ways bhai, stop having this colonial mentality. No wonder Modi bends over so quickly when US asks him too. Cowardice country of braggarts! They deny us products, we just create it on our own, you can claim we can't do it, but what has history taught you? We plan, work hard, invest, we will achieve our goals. IF you don't try and talk of failure like Indians, you will forever be India.



Bussard Ramjet said:


> A person who can't see the reality, will definitely commit mistakes and disasters.
> 
> Okay keep the thread title then. Right now you are not even in the league of Korea or Japan, leave alone the US.


You are the one not seeing the reality here. The results of our hard work is impressive, you know it. But yet you still dismiss it due to the envy. if India did what we did, you would have ejaculated in your pants.
We know we are behind, that's why we work hard and put in so many effort to achieve our goals. All these progress however minute they maybe in your eyes are light years ahead of whatever India can achieve. So saying we are catching up with US is not 'reality'? We are the only country besides US having both equipment and process technology for semiconductors, can Korea make their own equipment? Taiwan? Does Holland have the latest process technology? You need to understand the difference between having a 5nm equipment technology vs having 5nm process technology.

In conclusion, this is a thread to update us on our semiconductor progress, if you felt sour, just leave. Don't force us to accept your ideas. Told you, we will implode and fail, so best strategy is let us go down this horrendous path of progress and actually doing something to compete. We should stay idle like your country.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr




----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Han Patriot said:


> NOBODY here said that, we are aiming to achieve that, you are the ONE SAYING WE CLAIM THIS. Did we? We are just humble hardworking Chinese. =)



Most of the people here are not humble. 

Just look at the title of this thread. Instead of a modest title, this title is superfluous, boasting, and even wrong. 

I take part in another forums where we discuss semiconductor industry, and despite American dominance in the industry, the thread is titled "American Semiconductor Industry."

Look at others in other forums.


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> Innotron Memory, previously known as Hefei ChangXin or Hefei RuiLi, is also building a 12-inch fab in Hefei. Despite being a startup, Innotron will enter directly the manufacture of 19nm DRAM chips. Innotron CEO David NK Wang disclosed recently the company will start trial production of 8Gb DDR4 chips at the end of 2018, followed by volume production in 2019. Innotron also expects to complete its 17nm process technology R&D in 2021.


China memory maker CXMT to roll out 8Gb LPDDR4 DRAM by end-2019 | DIGITimes
Siu Han, Taipei; Willis Ke, DIGITIMES
Tuesday 11 June 2019

China-based DRAM maker ChangXin Memory Technologies (CXMT) is stepping up DRAM production deployments as it will kick off commercial runs of its production lines by the end of 2019 while also marching toward volume production of 17nm process now under in-house development, according to industry sources.

The sources said that following Fujian Jinhua Integrated Circuit, CXMT may become the next China DRAM maker to face US trade sanctions, prompting the company to address its technology licensing issues and recruit top-notch engineers, many of whom used to work at Elpida.

CXMT plans to kick off production of 8Gb LPDDR4 DRAM chips at its first 12-inch wafer fab at a monthly capacity of 20,000 units in the fourth quarter of 2019, with the capacity estimated to expand to a maximum of 125,000 units.

The company will also move to build a second 12-inch wafer fab in 2020, which is expected to adopt the process of under 20nm for volume production. The company is scheduled to complete the R&D of 17nm node in 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## j20blackdragon



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

qwerrty said:


> On September 17, Huami also released Huangshan MHS001 chip, touted as the world's first RISC-V processor for wearable devices with a computing performance 38% higher than ARM Cortex-M4.





> 黄汪
> 上传于 6月10日 10:31
> 来自 微博 weibo.com
> 黄山1号已经量产，你们懂得！6月11日见！
> #华米科技2019夏季新品发布会#


Uploaded on June 10 at 10:31
From Weibo

Huangshan No. 1 has been mass-produced, you know! See you on June 11!
#Huami Technology 2019 Summer New Product Release Conference#




​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138374128199585792





Pandaily@thepandaily

.@amazift Midong Health Watch is using own made chip Huangshan#1, it is the first AI chip in global wearable device industry #AI #smartwatch

5:15 PM - Jun 11, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Han Patriot

JSCh said:


> Uploaded on June 10 at 10:31
> From Weibo
> 
> Huangshan No. 1 has been mass-produced, you know! See you on June 11!
> #Huami Technology 2019 Summer New Product Release Conference#
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138374128199585792
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pandaily@thepandaily
> 
> .@amazift Midong Health Watch is using own made chip Huangshan#1, it is the first AI chip in global wearable device industry #AI #smartwatch
> 
> 5:15 PM - Jun 11, 2019


Based on risc-v. Alot of companies are thinking of risc-v after arm's reaction.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## oprih

This thread is now sending @Bussard Ramjet to a nervous breakdown every day, now his routine of going to rail tracks to poo with his fellow indian brothers is now a daily occurence.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*Konka to Build USD4.4 Billion Microchip Base in Chongqing*
TANG SHIHUA
DATE : JUN 14 2019/SOURCE : YICAI





Konka to Build USD4.4 Billion Microchip Base in Chongqing​
(Yicai Global) June 14 -- Chinese electronics maker Konka Group is planning to build a CNY30 billion (USD4.4 billion) semiconductor and photoelectric industrial park in the southwestern Chinese megacity of Chongqing with investment of up to CNY7.5 billion in the project's first phase.

The Shenzhen-based company recently signed a framework agreement and investment contract with the government of the city's Bishan district to this end, the major Chinese television maker announced yesterday. 

Konka and other firms that will settle in the industrial park will jointly finance it, the announcement said, but without going into further details as to the project.

Formed in 1980 and under the umbrella of state-backed tourism, real estate and paper packaging conglomerate Shenzhen Overseas Chinese Town, Konka was China's first Sino-foreign joint-venture electronics company to form after the advent of the country's reform and opening in 1978.

It has been undergoing a shift lately from being a producer of conventional electronics to a maker of microprocessors and says it will need from five to 10 years to ascend to the front rank of international chip manufacturers.

The company has also penned an agreement with Hefei, the capital of China's eastern Anhui province, to invest in and build a silicon wafer industrial park there to attract semiconductor design firms and to form an integrated circuit industrial chain.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fitpOsitive

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Most of the people here are not humble.
> 
> Just look at the title of this thread. Instead of a modest title, this title is superfluous, boasting, and even wrong.
> 
> I take part in another forums where we discuss semiconductor industry, and despite American dominance in the industry, the thread is titled "American Semiconductor Industry."
> 
> Look at others in other forums.


Set an example for others then. 
I do it all the time. Keep in mind, if you are right, then mods of this forum will eventually begin to understand you. And don't care about the rest. Just go as you like.


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese Firm Opens Country's First 8.5th Gen TFT-LCD Glass Substrate Factory*
DOU SHICONG
DATE : JUN 19 2019/SOURCE : YICAI





Chinese Firm Opens Country's First 8.5th Gen TFT-LCD Glass Substrate Factory​
(Yicai Global) June 19 -- China National Building Material has built the country's first production line capable of producing 8.5th-generation TFT-LCD glass substrates, making China one of few nations to master the technology.

The central state-owned firm's Bengbu Glass Industry Design and Research built the facility after three years of research, Science and Technology Daily reported. The plant aims to obtain certifications that will allow it to manufacture for domestic display makers.

TFT-LCD, or thin-film-transistor liquid-crystal displays, are classified by the size of their glass substrate. Sixth-generation displays are now widely considered out-dated while 8.5th-gen tech is the most advanced. The newer technologies use larger substrates, which are more efficient to make and can be used in larger screens.

Demand for glass substrates in China reached 260 million square meters in 2018, with demand for 8.5th-gen components making up 233 million, according to the China Optics & Optoelectronics Manufacturers Association. But domestic production is only about 40 million square meters and all below 6th-gen. American and Japanese companies mostly dominate the more advanced segment of the market.

The association expects demand to surge to 300 million square meters by 2020, or about half of the global total, leaving massive room for development.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Shanghai plant produces CPU with 3.0GHz base frequency, meeting international standard*
Source:Global Times Published: 2019/6/20 14:10:42

The first Central Processing Unit (CPU) in China to reach the base frequency of 3.0GHz was released by the Shanghai Zhaoxin Semiconductor Co Wednesday, marking a major breakthrough in the country's semiconductor industry.

It was the first time that a China-produced CPU reached 3.0GHz, which is the international mainstream standard, and the product marks a major breakthrough by significantly narrowing the gap between Chinese chipset makers and their international competitors.

Some of the most popular CPU products in the world are all designed with a base frequency of 3.0GHz or above.

For instance, the Xeon W-3175X produced by Intel has a base frequency of 3.1GHz, and the Ryzen Threadripper 2950X has a 3.5 GHz base frequency. The 16nm 3.0GHz x 86 CPU products made by Shanghai Zhaoxin Semiconductor Co are from the KX-6000 and KH-30000 series.

According to a report by local news site jfdaily.com, the capacity of the latest KX-6000 series has increased by 50 percent compared to the previous generation, now reaching the equivalent of the mainstream 7th generation i5-7400 by Intel.

The semiconductor design and manufacturing, deemed a strategically important sector for the economy, is flourishing domestically, especially in Shenzhen and Shanghai.

The number of companies in Shanghai that currently have an integrated circuits business has reached 600 with almost 180,000 employees. The scale of the industry in Shanghai accounts for 22 percent of the nation's total, according to the report.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

*Breaking: Huawei announced its new 7nm Kirin 810 Processor - Huawei Central*
By Deng Li
Posted on June 21, 2019




With the launch of Nova 5 series, Huawei announced a new 7nm Kirin 810 processor as the proceeder of Kirin 710 and featured inside the regular Nova 5 smartphone.

According to Huawei, The Kirin 810 is built on the 7nm process technology using Huawei’s self-developed Da Vinci architecture for NPU, which improves software efficiency, and accelerates AI application.

Moreover, The processor consists of two high-performance Cortex A76 cores (2.27GHz) + six A55 cores (1.88GHz). The Main CPU is clocked at 2.27GHz and the GPU is Mali-G52.

Huawei said that Kirin 810’s NPU unit performance is higher than the Snapdragon 855 processor and even higher than Kirin 980 chip.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## j20blackdragon

Huawei now has two 7nm SoCs. Qualcomm?






Looks like Huawei is still able to lead the world even under a relentless assault from the West.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Most of the people here are not humble.
> 
> Just look at the title of this thread. Instead of a modest title, this title is superfluous, boasting, and even wrong.
> 
> I take part in another forums where we discuss semiconductor industry, and despite American dominance in the industry, the thread is titled "American Semiconductor Industry."
> 
> Look at others in other forums.



The arrogance american and lackey like you will claim China will dependent on US semi-con for a hundred years and we just response. This title fits the bill and is just an response from hardworking Chinese.

Unlike some whose president will make statement like India will be super power in 2020. Who is the ignorant and arrogant? Chinese president or official never make that kind of bragging statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

Why care so much about the title.


----------



## JSCh

> IT之家
> 
> 
> 6月20日 21:01 来自 IT之家
> 【寒武纪推出新一代云端AI芯片思元270】今日，寒武纪正式宣布推出云端AI芯片中文品牌“思元”、第二代云端AI芯片思元270（MLU270）及板卡产品。寒武纪官宣显示，产品参数在低精度训练领域实现重大突破，印证之前知乎网友的爆料。……详情点击：O寒武纪推出新一代云端AI芯片思元270


IT之家 


*June 20 21:01*
[Cambrian launched a new generation of cloud AI chip MLU270]

Today, Cambrian officially announced the launch of the cloud AI chip Chinese brand name "Siyuan", the second generation cloud AI chip Siyuan 270 (MLU270) and board products. The Cambrian officially announced that the product parameters achieved a major breakthrough in the field of lower precision training, confirming the news from users disclosure previously on internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Fastprint Circuit Soars on Plan for USD436 Million Guangzhou IC Substrate Plant*
YICAI GLOBAL
DATE : JUN 27 2019/SOURCE : YICAI






Fastprint Circuit Soars on Plan for USD436 Million Guangzhou IC Substrate Plant​
(Yicai Global) June 27 -- Fastprint Circuit Tech's shares gained by the daily trading limit after the Chinese semiconductor products maker laid out plans to build a integrated circuit substrate plant in the southern city of Guangzhou for about CNY3 billion (USD436.2 million.) 

Fastprint Circuit signed an agreement with the Guangzhou Economic and Technological Development Zone yesterday to set up production lines for integrated circuit substrate and relevant products, the Shenzhen-based company said in a statement. Investment in the plant, which is needed to both supply major global customers and meet China's future demand, will be made in two phases of CNY1.6 million and CNY1.4 billion.

The company's shares [SHE: 002436] jumped 10 percent today to end trading at CNY6.67 (97 US cents) each.

Fastprint Circuit has made the IC substrate business its future focus. Last September, it officially became a supplier to South Korean electronics giant Samsung. But the company's existing monthly output of 10,000 square meters of IC package substrate is already at full capacity and needs expanding, the statement said.

The firm will form a project company in the development zone that will handle construction and operations. The Guangzhou Development Zone Construction Development Group and the National Integrated Circuit Industry Investment Fund will also invest for a 30 percent stake in the new company. No other project details were provided.

Demand for IC substrate has grown rapidly in recent years, the statement said, citing data from Prismark, which expects the gross value of output to increase to about USD9.6 billion in 2023 from USD7.554 billion last year. But the global market is mainly dominated by businesses from Japan, South Korea and Taiwan due to the huge technical challenges.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*New East New Materials to Mass Produce Graphene Ink Products*
TANG SHIHUA
DATE : JUN 27 2019/SOURCE : YICAI





New East New Materials to Mass Produce Graphene Ink Products​
(Yicai Global) June 27 -- New East New Materials and a graphene technology developer have successfully co-developed graphene electronic ink products.

They will be mass produced soon, the Taizhou, Zhejiang province-based maker of raw materials for flexible packaging said in a statement today.

New East New Materials' wholly-owned unit Zhejiang New East Printing Ink Group penned a cooperation agreement with Shanghai-based Duoling New Material to promote the industrial production and sales of graphene products, the statement said, but without revealing the initial scale of the mass production.

Electronic ink is used in mobile phones, computers and other electronic devices. Much like regular ink in appearance, it consists of pigmented balls within balls that react to an electrical charge by displaying different colors to show text or images on an electronic 'page.'

Graphene is a single layer of carbon atoms bound together in a hexagonal honeycomb-like lattice.

E-ink products with graphene have excellent thermal and electrical conductivity, thus meeting the special technical requirements of electronic products.

New East Printing Ink will carry out the large-scale production in its existing plants, while Duoling will provide the new product's raw material ratio and production technology, according to the cooperation agreement. New East Printing Ink will also buy the graphene required in the raw material from Duoling at a price calculated to ensure each party gets half of the project benefits.

These include sales profits, revenue from third-party use of intellectual property rights, and government subsidies among others, per the statement.

The pair signed a cooperation agreement in January last year to jointly develop two new e-ink products for conductive and thermal applications and conduct pilot production.

Duoling New Material Technologies is a company specializing in research and development, production and sales of graphene and peripheral products. It has received technical support from many universities as well as the Chinese Academy of Sciences.

It owns graphene mineral resources in Heilongjiang province in northeastern China, public information shows.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JULY 1, 2019 / 6:50 PM / UPDATED 3 HOURS AGO
*Amid U.S. tech squeeze, China's Tsinghua Unigroup forms new DRAM chip unit - Reuters*

Josh Horwitz

SHANGHAI (Reuters) - Chinese state-backed semiconductor conglomerate Tsinghua Unigroup said it has formed a new business unit for producing DRAM, a type of memory chip dominated by companies in South Korea and the United States.

The move, announced in a one-sentence statement on Sunday, comes as Beijing tries to boost the country’s chip industry, and specifically its DRAM sector, amid an ongoing spat over trade and technology with Washington that has underscored China’s reliance on key imported components.

DRAM, or dynamic random access memory, has proven especially difficult for Chinese companies to produce at scale. U.S.-based Micron Technology Inc and South Korea’s Samsung Electronics Co Ltd and SK Hynix Inc together account for over 95% of global DRAM market share.

It is not clear how the new unit will affect operations at the conglomerate’s Unigroup Guoxin Microelectronics Co Ltd unit, which had already set out to make DRAM. Unigroup Guoxin said in its 2018 annual report it has yet to mass produce LPDDR4 DRAM, the industry standard in most mobile phones.

Tsinghua Unigroup did not answer emailed queries about the new business unit.

Another Chinese DRAM aspirant, Fujian Jinhua, had yet to reach mass production for its chips when the U.S. government in October placed it on an entity list that effectively barred American companies from supplying it with goods and services.

Ken Kuo, vice president of research at TrendForce in Taipei, said in a note that the establishment of the new chip unit is likely to stem in part from the Fujian Jinhua blacklisting.

“Especially after the trade clash between the U.S. and China, how to make products that are compatible and competitive internationally remains a critical issue for China,” he wrote.

The U.S. Department of Justice charged Fujian Jinhua last year with stealing trade secrets from Micron. Fujian Jinhua denied the charges. The ban, nevertheless, has forestalled the company’s production plans.

In 2017, Tsinghua Unigroup announced plans for a $30 billion plant in Nanjing to make NAND and DRAM chips. The facility remains under construction.

Under a push known as “Made in China 2025”, Beijing has targeted high-tech sectors, including semiconductors, for support in a bid to be more self-reliant, an initiative it has backed off from publicly after provoking the ire of the United States, which complains about Chinese industrial subsidies.

According to the China Semiconductor Industry Association, China imported approximately $260 billion worth of semiconductors in 2017, exceeding the value of crude oil imports. Locally-made chips met less than 20% of domestic demand the same year.

Beijing’s efforts to narrow the technology gap are widely expected to intensify as U.S.-China relations sour.

A component sales ban that the U.S. Commerce Department imposed on Shenzhen-based phonemaker Huawei Technologies Co Ltd[HWT.UL] in May threatened to derail the company’s future, as it remains highly dependent on U.S.-made hardware and software.

Over the weekend, President Donald Trump suggested the ban would be eased when he said U.S. companies could continue to sell to Huawei, as long as the transactions pose no “great, national emergency problem”.

Reporting by Josh Horwitz; Editing by Tony Munroe and Muralikumar Anantharaman

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Han Patriot

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Most of the people here are not humble.


Buss, look what's happening to Korea:
https://www.google.com/amp/s/techcr...-in-smartphones-and-chips-to-south-korea/amp/

Guess who makes the material alternatives to the Japs? Yes C H I N A.
http://fluorotechusa.com/about-us/

http://www.shaowufluoride.com/wap_index.html

We make the fluoro polymides, and also the sf6, high purity hydrogen fluoride etching gas. Lol. No do you understand our position? Koreans and Taiwanese might be best in process tech, but they are near zero in material and equipment tech. China might not be the best in process tech, but we have materials production and equipment tech to a certain extant. We want the whole chain to remain independent and sovereign unlike India, forever dependent on everyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

*China releases first DNS backed by domestic CPU chip*
(People's Daily Online) 14:22, July 02, 2019



The first domestically developed domain name server (DNS) powered by a CPU chip named Loongson was released recently in Beijing, marking an innovation in basic Chinese internet technology, cctv.com reported.

Both the software and hardware of the equipment are self-developed, according to its developer, a high-tech startup incubated by the Chinese Academy of Sciences. Multiple indicators of the server have reached an advanced world level.

Mao Wei, director of the Internet Domain Name System Beijing Engineering Research Center (ZDNS), said the server had been improved significantly in terms of the efficiency of the network analysis, as well as its intelligent transmission line.

The equipment has reinforced the capability of root name servers with the potential of making it possible to bypass the limitation of the current 13 root name servers around the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

JULY 15, 2019 / 1:16 PM / UPDATED 20 HOURS AGO
*China's Xiaomi continues chip strategy revamp with investment in semiconductor designer - Reuters*
Josh Horwitz

SHANGHAI (Reuters) - China’s Xiaomi Corp (1810.HK) has taken a stake of roughly 6% in compatriot chip designer VeriSilicon Holdings Co Ltd, as the smartphone maker revamps its years-long pursuit of success in semiconductors which it sees as central to driving innovation.
The investment comes as the government identifies chips as one of several sectors in which it wants the country to become more self-reliant under its “Made in China 2025” initiative.

In a filing to the China Securities Regulatory Commission (CSRC) published online on Thursday, VeriSilicon revealed a fund run by Xiaomi became its second-largest external shareholder in June.

Xiaomi Corp confirmed the investment to Reuters. None of the companies disclosed its monetary value.

VeriSilicon’s biggest external shareholder is the China Integrated Circuit Industry Investment Fund, a centralized, national-level fund for the domestic semiconductor industry, popularly known as “The Big Fund”.

The firm is headquartered in Shanghai and has research and development centers at home and in the United States. It typically works as a contractor to other chip companies, helping them complete additional parts of semiconductor design.

*CHIPS AWAY*
Xiaomi grew rapidly since releasing its first smartphone at the beginning of the decade, becoming the fourth-biggest seller worldwide in the first quarter of this year, showed latest data from researcher IDC. However, it has had less success in chips.

The company launched a semiconductor division in 2014 and three years later announced its first system-on-a-chip, the Surge S1. The chip featured in Xiaomi’s Mi 5 smartphone but was not rolled out more widely.

After that, there were no major chip announcements until April when an internal memo stated that Xiaomi would spin off part of its chip division into a subsidiary called Big Fish focused on making chips for internet-of-things devices.

Xiaomi is not alone in its chip ambitions. Huawei’s chip-making HiSilicon subsidiary makes Kirin processors for its own smartphones, which experts said are roughly competitive with top-of-the-line chips from U.S. leader Qualcomm Inc (QCOM.O).

In the broader tech sphere, e-commerce major Alibaba Group Holding Ltd (BABA.N) last year bought Chinese chipmaker C-Sky. Its chief technology officer later said the firm will unveil its first artificial intelligence chip in the second half of 2019.

Adding impetus to such initiatives is a trade war with the United States involving import tariffs imposed on technology goods and services, while a U.S. ban on supplying Chinese telecom equipment maker Huawei Technologies Co Ltd due to national security concerns has also disrupted the industry.

Reporting by Josh Horwitz; Additional reporting by Samuel Shen; Editing by Christopher Cushing

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China makes headway in ultra-thin flexible chips, will help reshape future semiconductors*
By Song Lin Source:Global Times Published: 2019/7/15 20:03:40

Breakthrough represents future of electronics



The flexible chip released in Hangzhou on Saturday Photo: Courtesy of the Global Research Center for Flexible Electronics & Intelligent Technology

The Global Research Center for Flexible Electronics & Intelligent Technology, a research institute based in East China's Zhejiang Province, has released two types of flexible chips that are thinner than 25 microns, which is less than one-quarter of the diameter of a human hair. 

These chips will have a transformative impact in areas including digital medical treatment, artificial intelligence (AI) and other sectors.

Flexible chips could be a great supplement for conventional rigid chips, to be used in many scenarios where rigid chips aren't appropriate such as human medical monitoring, experts said.

"Just like band-aids, the shape of flexible chips could vary along with the applications," Wang Bo, leader of the flexible chips research team, told the Global Times on Monday. 

The chips display our flexible technological breakthrough in the field of flexible electronics manufacturing, and they will reshape electronic products, Wang noted.

The chips were released during the just-concluded second International Conference on Flexible Electronics in Hangzhou, according to a statement from the center's public relations office sent to the Global Times.

The meeting gathered more than 600 scholars and experts in the field of flexible electronics from many countries including China, the US and Singapore. The two new chips are an Op-amp chip and a Bluetooth SoC chip, read the statement.

"In terms of practical application, the chips could be used in industrial equipment inspection, human medical monitoring and others," Wang said.

He said that the chips will have profound impact in fields such as AI and digital medical treatment, because thinner and softer electronic-sensing systems could be designed based on flexible-chip technology, which will be more sensitive to the environment and human body.

"The chips are just examples of our flexible technology, and we can apply the technology to a lot of other sectors," Wang said. 

"Flexible technology is the foundation of future electronic products manufacturing, but there are still many difficulties ahead of practical application," Wang said.

Comprehensively promoting the application of the technology and cooperating with other industries is the next step, he said. 

"Flexible electronics is a frontier technology and it has promising market prospects," Geng Bo, vice secretary-general of the China Solid State Lighting Alliance, a semiconductor industry association, told the Global Times on Monday.

Compared with conventional chips, flexible chips are thinner and lighter, with advanced ductility. They could be shaped for tailored scenarios, such as subskin implanted chips used for the measurement of blood glucose, Geng said.

Technical problems including safety and stand-by times must be enhanced ahead of large-scale application, Geng noted.

China has been stepping up efforts to rapidly develop its advanced technologies such as chips and foster its own industrial chains amid the trade war with the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

*Alibaba releases RISC-V processor amid Chinese tech shift toward self-reliance · TechNode*
JUL 25, 2019 | IN HEAVY HITTERS, ON THE CUSP | BY WEI SHENG

Alibaba’s semiconductor affiliate Pingtouge released on Thursday a new RISC-V-based processor, a move that accelerates Chinese tech industry’s self-reliance amid the ongoing US-China trade war.

*Why it matters:* RISC-V, an open-source hardware instruction set architecture (ISA), is not covered by the US export restrictions, meaning Chinese firms like Huawei are able to use it without violating any export restrictions. The ISA is considered as a rival to commercial vendors of computer designs, such as ARM and MIPS.


RISC-V is a globally recognized open-source standard, eradicating trust issues that may arise for Hangzhou-based Alibaba and Shanghai-based Pingtouge.
Using RISC-V ISA is much more cost-effective because Pingtouge doesn’t need to license an expensive ARM core, Stewart Randall, head of electronics and embedded software of Shanghai-based consultancy Intralink, told TechNode on Thursday.
_“Alibaba does not need to license any core from ARM, MIPS, or anyone else. They design their own core based on the RISC-V ISA and added extensions.”_

_—Stewart Randall_

*Details:* Pingtouge says that the processor, dubbed Xuantie 910, is currently the most high-performance RISC-V processor in the industry.


It can be applied to the designing of chips for the fifth-generation wireless networks, artificial intelligence, as well as autonomous driving, said the company.
The processor could potentially double chip performance while reducing costs by 50%, said the company.
*Context:* The US government in May put Huawei on a trade blacklist, barring American companies from selling the Chinese telecom equipment giant any components containing technology it deems a national security threat if misappropriated.


UK-based chip-designer ARM was forced to sever ties with Huawei following the US sanctions as the company utilizes American technology in its products.
Huawei is also a member of the RISC-V Foundation, an organization that directs its development and adoption, and is thus also able to use the open-source architecture.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## JSCh

13:11, 26-Jul-2019
*Huawei introduces 'Honghu 818' chipset for large screens*
By Guo Meiping



Huawei's sub-brand Honor introduced its intelligent display chipset "Honghu 818" to support its ambitions in the television sector. The announcement was made by Honor's president George Zhao at the Global Mobile Internet Conference (GMIC) in Guangzhou, south China, on Friday.

The chipset for Honor's smart screen is equipped with seven image-processing technologies, including Motion Estimate and Motion Compensation (MEMC), High Dynamic Range Imaging (HDR), Super-Resolution (SR), Noise Reduction (NR), Dynamic Contrast Improvement (DCI), Auto Color Management (ACM) and Local Dimming (LD), for enhancing and optimizing image resolution, contrast and color performance of the display through multiple algorithms, according to the company.

Powered by octa-core processor, the chipset supports video decoding from 8K30 frames to 4K120 frames, and has the ability to decode 64-megapixel images.

A smart pop-up camera, which enables NPU capability for face recognition, will also be applied on Honor's smart screen.

The company will launch the “Honghu 818” enabled smart screen in August and will provide it openly to manufacturers.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

JSCh said:


> *Alibaba releases RISC-V processor amid Chinese tech shift toward self-reliance · TechNode*
> JUL 25, 2019 | IN HEAVY HITTERS, ON THE CUSP | BY WEI SHENG
> 
> Alibaba’s semiconductor affiliate Pingtouge released on Thursday a new RISC-V-based processor, a move that accelerates Chinese tech industry’s self-reliance amid the ongoing US-China trade war.
> 
> *Why it matters:* RISC-V, an open-source hardware instruction set architecture (ISA), is not covered by the US export restrictions, meaning Chinese firms like Huawei are able to use it without violating any export restrictions. The ISA is considered as a rival to commercial vendors of computer designs, such as ARM and MIPS.
> 
> 
> RISC-V is a globally recognized open-source standard, eradicating trust issues that may arise for Hangzhou-based Alibaba and Shanghai-based Pingtouge.
> Using RISC-V ISA is much more cost-effective because Pingtouge doesn’t need to license an expensive ARM core, Stewart Randall, head of electronics and embedded software of Shanghai-based consultancy Intralink, told TechNode on Thursday.
> _“Alibaba does not need to license any core from ARM, MIPS, or anyone else. They design their own core based on the RISC-V ISA and added extensions.”_
> 
> _—Stewart Randall_
> 
> *Details:* Pingtouge says that the processor, dubbed Xuantie 910, is currently the most high-performance RISC-V processor in the industry.
> 
> 
> It can be applied to the designing of chips for the fifth-generation wireless networks, artificial intelligence, as well as autonomous driving, said the company.
> The processor could potentially double chip performance while reducing costs by 50%, said the company.
> *Context:* The US government in May put Huawei on a trade blacklist, barring American companies from selling the Chinese telecom equipment giant any components containing technology it deems a national security threat if misappropriated.
> 
> 
> UK-based chip-designer ARM was forced to sever ties with Huawei following the US sanctions as the company utilizes American technology in its products.
> Huawei is also a member of the RISC-V Foundation, an organization that directs its development and adoption, and is thus also able to use the open-source architecture.




RISC-V foundation is registered in US. There needs to be a very thorough combing and analysis of ways US can affect licensing.


----------



## Han Patriot

Bussard Ramjet said:


> RISC-V foundation is registered in US. There needs to be a very thorough combing and analysis of ways US can affect licensing.


It's open source like Linux. India tried to use it for their first microprocessor, but until now no more noise.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## riscol

*China completes second round of US$29 billion Big Fund aimed at investing in domestic chip industry*

https://www.scmp.com/tech/science-r...-complete-second-round-us29-billion-fund-will

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*China's chipmakers could use RISC-V to reduce impact of US sanctions · TechNode*
JUL 24, 2019 |IN ON THE CUSP, VIEWS |BY STEWART RANDALL
​RISC-V, the instruction-set architecture out of UC Berkeley, has been making waves in the semiconductor sector. Some even say that it could threaten industry heavyweight ARM in the long run.

The key difference between the pair’s respective products, which basically define the way in which software talks to a processor, is that RISC-V is open-source. It is this aspect that could be of particular interest to Chinese companies as such products are not directly subjected to US sanctions.

The RISC-V Foundation, which promotes the ISA’s use, features leading global players including Microchip, Western Digital, Google, Nvidia, and Qualcomm, to name just a few. Through collaborative and independent projects, several members are working to create RISC-V based designs.

*China’s growing interest*
Over the past few years, and especially in 2019, I have witnessed a huge increase in Chinese interest in RISC-V. Three years ago when mentioning the ISA, most engineers would look at me puzzled. Then, two years ago, they had at least heard of it though most would mispronounce it (it’s Risk-Five by the way).

Fast-forward to today and not only does every company I meet know of it, but the majority are actively researching it. Whether they have taped out an actual RISC-V based chip or are currently designing one, the interest is clearly there.

Today the foundation includes more than 25 Chinese companies, and what’s more, as of last year China now has two of its own RISC-V industry alliances with more than 185 members. Some of the most well-known Chinese members include Huawei, Sanechips from ZTE, Bitmain, Alibaba, and Xiaomi’s wearables partner Huami.

So, what’s all the fuss about? Why are so many large global companies jumping on the bandwagon, and what does RISC-V mean for China?

RISC-V provides an open-source ISA which users can build upon. As its a frozen ISA, software designed to run on one RISC-V processor will run on any other. It also provides a processor business model similar to that of Linux. Commercial vendors can build on the open-source ISA, or open-source cores to create their own IP to license and support.

It is important to note that whilst RISC-V is open-source, any serious product is probably going to want to license a commercial RISC-V core. Alternatively, companies with the resources and expertise can design their own. Often people may misunderstand RISC-V to be free. It isn’t but it is cheaper. Some commercial core suppliers do not ask for royalties, and license fees can be low, especially as these suppliers try to gain market share.

The main barrier to entry in the RISC processor world has been less technical and more ecosystem-related. Whilst ARM has a much more mature and sizeable ecosystem, that of RISC-V is growing fast and within these short few years, there are already products based on the ISA in the market and a supporting ecosystem.

While India has adopted more of a central government approach, China’s local authorities appear to actively compete in the semiconductor space, and we are now seeing RISC-V specific investments in the form of grants from the Shanghaiand Nanjing governments among others. While what the Indian government is doing is great, China and its large number of semiconductor designers and household names are much better placed to take advantage of opportunities presented by RISC-V.

*Sanction-proof*
An interesting aspect of RISC-V to China is that it is not covered by the US Entity list as it is open-source. This means Chinese companies can use it without any fear of losing access in the future. Even SiFive, the first commercial RISC-V core company, and from the US, can still license to Chinese players. The Chinese unit is a completely separate entity that has allowed them to circumvent any export restrictions.

Even if somehow SiFive was prevented from licensing to certain Chinese firms, there are several non-US alternatives, even some domestic players. These include Andes, PTG from Alibaba, Syntacore, and Nucleisys. There are also free open-source cores available online.

We have seen that the entity list has the potential to limit ARM’s cooperation with Huawei’s HiSilicon despite it being a UK company owned by Softbank. With RISC-V, such risks are eliminated for Chinese firms. Additionally, it provides a globally recognized open-source standard for the country’s chip designers to latch onto. This removes any trust issues that would undoubtedly arise if China were to push its own closed ISA globally to compete with ARM or Intel.

This year I expect to see several Chinese companies taping out RISC-V based IoT chips as well as AI chips which include the ISA’s cores somewhere in the design. Whilst RISC-V has started with simpler IoT designs or low-power chips like Greenwaves’ GAP8 or the Chinese Kendryte, over the coming years I expect larger, more powerful versions to emerge.

Similar to how ARM boasts a range of cores covering low-power IoT to servers, RISC-V has the potential to do the same. I understand that many RISC-V cores struggle in terms of design size compared with ARM equivalents. However, there is no denying the benefits of this open-source, more customizable ISA that is also more cost-effective. The ecosystem is growing, results are improving, and the competitors are beginning to sweat, even if it is just a little.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 055_destroyer

Bussard Ramjet said:


> RISC-V foundation is registered in US. There needs to be a very thorough combing and analysis of ways US can affect licensing.



You are a bad loser. Only know how to spread lies to make yourself feel good. China is much superior to India, it hurts you badly but its reality. Thanks to your good for nothing government and policy. Like how you India obey US master order to stop import Iranian oil. While China is master of its own destiny continue to import Iranian oil. You are bitter and still continue to spread lies here.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beidou2020

055_destroyer said:


> You are a bad loser. Only know how to spread lies to make yourself feel good. China is much superior to India, it hurts you badly but its reality. Thanks to your good for nothing government and policy. Like how you India obey US master order to stop import Iranian oil. While China is master of its own destiny continue to import Iranian oil. You are bitter and still continue to spread lies here.



He’s a troll that should be permanently banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## oprih

Ignore the indian, sideeffects from defecating too much on open fields include saying bullshit stuffs and being a moron.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 055_destroyer

Beidou2020 said:


> He’s a troll that should be permanently banned.


I don't know? Is this how most Indian behavior? Make up fake info and try to discredit competitor other than work hard and accept reality to improve itself.

That is pathetic, IMO. It just show what a inferior personality they have.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## the_messenger

Bussard Ramjet said:


> RISC-V foundation is registered in US. There needs to be a very thorough combing and analysis of ways US can affect licensing.



Yes.
The US can alert the use of their license; however, China uses the RISC-V and develop technology on it while it's still an open-source which means US can not accuse China of stealing it. They can block that in the future, but it changes nothing at the moment as China get the instruction when it's open-source. The same with Huawei and their past license with ARM which still hold true after the black-list. They brought it in the past.
And because it's open-source with many contributors, it's not easy to prove that architecture is US-owned. This is an important one.
And finally, it's all about ingenious. If you see the way China say it, their company created technology-based on RISC-V, or compatible with it, not a clone.

He posted a legit concern... no?


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

055_destroyer said:


> You are a bad loser. Only know how to spread lies to make yourself feel good. China is much superior to India, it hurts you badly but its reality. Thanks to your good for nothing government and policy. Like how you India obey US master order to stop import Iranian oil. While China is master of its own destiny continue to import Iranian oil. You are bitter and still continue to spread lies here.



You don't seem to have even the basic bit of ability to understand comments and respond to them logically. How does this comment of yours have anything to do with what I said? 

As to the issues raised by you: 

Yes, China is ahead of India at present, both in aggregate and per capita levels. 
Indian foreign policy is keeping in with India's interests. Being friendly or aligned with a particular country doesn't make someone a master or a slave. If Indians think that they their interests align with some other country, for example China, at a later date, than Indian foreign policy will change. 



055_destroyer said:


> I don't know? Is this how most Indian behavior? Make up fake info and try to discredit competitor other than work hard and accept reality to improve itself.
> 
> That is pathetic, IMO. It just show what a inferior personality they have.



Huawei was disbarred from even being a contributor to IEEE, and standards body headquartered in the US. 

I don't know how, but there may be a chance that US can put obstacles in future collaboration between RISC-V foundation and Chinese companies, and such a scenario must be studied.


----------



## JSCh

*China's San'an Starts Building USD2 Billion Plant for Latest LED Chips*
DOU SHICONG
DATE : JUL 30 2019/SOURCE : YICAI






China's San'an Starts Building USD2 Billion Plant for Latest LED Chips​
(Yicai Global) July 30 -- Construction work at San'an Optoelectronics' new CNY12 billion (USD1.7 billion) LED chip and epitaxial wafer manufacturing base started yesterday, reinforcing its position as the country's leading maker of light-emitting diodes, local news website Cnhubei reported.

The plant will mainly produce mini and micro LED chips, which are a new generation of LED chip technology, as well as sealed products for 4K resolution displays. Customers will include such world-renowned companies as Apple, Samsung Electronics and Huawei Technologies. It is expected to achieve annual sales revenue of CNY7.2 billion and profit of CNY1.8 billion, the Xiamen-based company said.

Covering an area of around half a square kilometer, the factory will be located in the Gedian Economic and Technology Development Zone in Ezhou, central Hubei province. It should start operation within three years and realize target capacity within four years, San'an said in a statement released in April.

Mini LEDs are an improvement on traditional LED technology and are widely used in televisions, smart phones and laptops. Micro LEDs are a new generation display technology that can be applied to the latest wearable devices, mobile phones, augmented and virtual reality products, public information shows.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Nature Cover Story | Chinese Team’s ‘Tianjic Chip’ Bridges Machine Learning and Neuroscience in Pursuit of AGI*


Synced
Aug 1 · 4 min read




Many AI experts believe humanlike artificial general intelligence (AGI) is but a far-fetched dream, while others find their inspiration in the quest for AGI. Speaking at last November’s AI Frontiers Conference, OpenAI Founder and Research Director Ilya Sutskever said “We (OpenAI) have reviewed progress in the field over the past few years. Our conclusion is near-term AGI should be taken as a serious possibility.”

Today, respected scientific journal Nature boosted the case for AGI with a cover story on a new research paper, Towards artificial general intelligence with hybrid Tianjic chip architecture, which aims to stimulate AGI development by adopting generalized hardware platforms.




Typically, researchers have taken one of two paths in pursuit of AGI — proceeding either via computer science or via neuroscience. Each approach however requires its own unique and incompatible platforms, and this has stalled overarching AGI research and development. With an eye on closing that gap, researchers from Tsinghua University, Beijing Lynxi Technology, Beijing Normal University, Singapore Polytechnic University and University of California Santa Barbara have introduced the Tianjic chip. The revolutionary chip can adopt various core architectures, reconfigurable building blocks and so on, to accommodate both computer-science-based machine-learning algorithms and neuroscience-oriented schemes such as brain-inspired circuits.







Tianjic design

A key innovation from the research team is Tianjic’s unified function core (FCore) which combines essential building blocks for both artificial neural networks and biologically networks — axon, synapse, dendrite and soma blocks. The 28-nm chip consists of 156 FCores, containing approximately 40,000 neurons and 10 million synapses in an area of 3.8×3.8 mm2.




Tianjic delivers an internal memory bandwidth of more than 610 gigabytes (GB) per second, and a peak performance of 1.28 tera operations per second (TOPS) per watt for running artificial neural networks. In the biologically-inspired spiking neural network mode, Tianjic achieves a peak performance of about 650 giga synaptic operations per second (GSOPS) per watt. The research team also showcased the superior performance of Tianjic compared to GPU, where the new chip achieves 1.6–100 times better throughput and 12–10000 times better power efficiency.



Chip evaluation and modeling

The research team designed a self-driving bicycle experiment to evaluate the chip’s capability for integrating multimodal information and making prompt decisions. Equipped with the Tianjic chip and IMU sensor, a camera, steering motor, driving motor, speed motor and battery, the bicycle was tasked with performing functions such as real-time object detection, tracking, voice-command recognition, riding over a speed bump, obstacle avoidance, balance control and decision making.




The research team developed a variety of neural networks (CNN, CANN, SNN and MLP networks) to enable each task. The models were pretrained and programmed onto the Tianjic chip, which can process the models in parallel and enable seamless on-chip communication across different models.

In experiments, the Tianjic-powered bicycle smoothly performed all assigned tasks, signaling a huge leap towards the acceleration of AGI development.

The research team also noted that “high spatiotemporal complexity can be generated by randomly introducing new variables into the environment in real time, such as different road conditions, noises, weather factors, multiple languages, more people and so on. By exploring solutions that allow adaptation to these environmental changes, issues critical to AGI — such as generalization, robustness and autonomous learning — can be examined.”




The research team told Chinese media they expect the Tianjic chip to be deployed in autonomous vehicles and smart robots. They have already started research on the next-generation chips and expect to close the R&D stage early next year.

Further information can be found in the paper _Towards artificial general intelligence with hybrid Tianjic chip architecture_.

Journalist: Tony Peng & Fangyu Cai | Editor: Michael Sarazen

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## rashid.sarwar

JSCh said:


> ↑↑↑
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


 Outstanding

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oprih

JSCh said:


> ↑↑↑
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Amazing, China's brilliance shines again.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Unisoc 5G modem chip validated, to be made on TSMC 7nm node | DIGITimes*
> Cage Chao, Taipei; Willis Ke, DIGITIMES
> Friday 17 May 2019
> 
> Unisoc's Ivy 510 5G modem chip has been validated for 5G NR sub-6 GHz signaling, and will be fabricated by TSMC on the 7nm node for official application in the starting year of 5G commercialization in 2019, according to Steve Chu, CEO of China-based fabless chipmaker under the Tsinghua Unigroup.
> 
> Chu said that as a chipmaker with a 20% share of the global market for handset chips, Unisoc has been well prepared to tap immense business opportunities for 5G chip solutions and pursue an even higher market share.
> 
> Though the last among major China chipmakers to release 5G chip solutions, Unisoc is sure that it will not lag behind in cashing in on the coming replacement demand for 5G smartphones as long as its first 5G modem chip supporting NR sub-6 GHz can hit the market in 2019, according Chu.
> 
> Industry sources said that following the same strategy as adopted by HiSilicon and MediaTek, Unisoc has its first 5G modem chip support only sub-6 GHz, apparently aiming to initially zero in on China's domestic market for 5G smartphones.


*Unisoc to roll out 7nm 5G chip in 2020*
Lena Li, Taipei; Jessie Shen, DIGITIMES
Thursday 22 August 2019

Unisoc Communications, Tsinghua Unigroup's chipmaking arm, has had its 7nm 5G baseband chip proceed to the customer validation stage, according to a media report from China.

Unisoc is aiming to release its 7nm baseband solution designed for 5G smartphones in 2020, according to _36Kr_.


....

-> Unisoc to roll out 7nm 5G chip in 2020 | DIGITIMES

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tower9

JSCh said:


> ↑↑↑
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/



I'll be impressed if China comes up with something better than Boston Dynamics.


----------



## vi-va

tower9 said:


> I'll be impressed if China comes up with something better than Boston Dynamics.


Robot and AI are different thing. Robot could be smart with AI or just mechanical without AI.

Boston Dynamics is awesome indeed. But I am impressed by the mechanics rather than AI.

IMO, the most impressive AI achievement in recent years is AlphaGo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 055_destroyer

Bussard Ramjet said:


> You don't seem to have even the basic bit of ability to understand comments and respond to them logically. How does this comment of yours have anything to do with what I said?
> 
> As to the issues raised by you:
> 
> Yes, China is ahead of India at present, both in aggregate and per capita levels.
> Indian foreign policy is keeping in with India's interests. Being friendly or aligned with a particular country doesn't make someone a master or a slave. If Indians think that they their interests align with some other country, for example China, at a later date, than Indian foreign policy will change.
> 
> 
> 
> Huawei was disbarred from even being a contributor to IEEE, and standards body headquartered in the US.
> 
> I don't know how, but there may be a chance that US can put obstacles in future collaboration between RISC-V foundation and Chinese companies, and such a scenario must be studied.





Bussard Ramjet said:


> Can't be anything more authoritative than this, can there?
> 
> The Iranian Oil Minister speaking in the Iranian Legislative Body!
> 
> @Han Patriot @TaiShang and all others who refused to believe.
> 
> China has totally capitulated on all fronts it seems!



You still got the cheek to reply me?

Care to explain the article below or you just admit you eat back your words to spare more embarrassment.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...teeth-of-u-s-sanctions-analysts-idUSKCN1UY11S

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164796616831725568

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## j20blackdragon

Ascend 910
Meet the world's most powerful AI processor





More Ascend processors coming soon.





Kirin 990 also coming soon.





This so-called Huawei ban has been rendered useless. Paper tiger ban.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## onebyone

j20blackdragon said:


> Ascend 910
> Meet the world's most powerful AI processor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Ascend processors coming soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirin 990 also coming soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This so-called Huawei ban has been rendered useless. Paper tiger ban.



good news for trump


----------



## j20blackdragon

Both the Summit and Sierra supercomputers use Nvidia Tesla V100 accelerator chips. Huawei now has a better chip.

Ascend 910 was announced in Oct 2018. The 'ban' did not delay the release of this chip one bit.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049857133527871489

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Beast

j20blackdragon said:


> Both the Summit and Sierra supercomputers use Nvidia Tesla V100 accelerator chips. Huawei now has a better chip.
> 
> Ascend 910 was announced in Oct 2018. The 'ban' did not delay the release of this chip one bit.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049857133527871489


@Bussard Ramjet

You bragging mouth claim US ban will affect China semiconductor chips. Now what happen? Care to explain? Like last time how you brag China is same as India not importing Iranian oil and China scare of US. Then what happen? You still act like a coward and haven't answer that previous inquiry.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## tower9

j20blackdragon said:


> Both the Summit and Sierra supercomputers use Nvidia Tesla V100 accelerator chips. Huawei now has a better chip.
> 
> Ascend 910 was announced in Oct 2018. The 'ban' did not delay the release of this chip one bit.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049857133527871489



Huawei should have its chip development department branch off as a separate and independent company so it can supply other domestic smartphone makers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pepsi Cola

tower9 said:


> Huawei should have its chip development department branch off as a separate and independent company so it can supply other domestic smartphone makers.



Last time Huawei tried that with Iran, Meng Wanzhou got arrested LOL


----------



## Nan Yang

Chinese Commie said:


> Last time Huawei tried that with Iran, Meng Wanzhou got arrested LOL


I think he means to sell chips to other phone makers like ZTE, OPPO XiaoMi etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## vi-va

tower9 said:


> Huawei should have its chip development department branch off as a separate and independent company so it can supply other domestic smartphone makers.


you seems don't understand the situation. 
HUAWEI is banned because of independent technology, especially the chip and 5G.

ZTE use a lot of US chip, so it ok.

once ZTE, xiaomi, oppo, vivo use HUAWEI chip, they will be independent on us chip, can't be tolerated by US. All of those will face same pressure from US just like HUAWEI.

only HUAWEI has enough potential to challenge US semiconductor and ICT in general hegemony. Xiaomi, vivo oppo lack that kind of capability and resource.

HUAWEI has own database - Oracle Microsoft
own operating system - Microsoft Google Apple
own chip - Qualcomm intel
own 5G - Nokia Ericsson
own high end smart phone - Apple Samsung
own cloud for corporate - Amazon Microsoft

HUAWEI is challenging the whole US, south Korea and Europe ICT industry.

you have misunderstood the situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## tower9

viva_zhao said:


> you seems don't understand the situation.
> HUAWEI is banned because of independent technology, especially the chip and 5G.
> 
> ZTE use a lot of US chip, so it ok.
> 
> once ZTE, xiaomi, oppo, vivo use HUAWEI chip, they will be independent on us chip, can't be tolerated by US. All of those will face same pressure from US just like HUAWEI.
> 
> only HUAWEI has enough potential to challenge US semiconductor and ICT in general hegemony. Xiaomi, vivo oppo lack that kind of capability and resource.
> 
> HUAWEI has own database - Oracle Microsoft
> own operating system - Microsoft Google Apple
> own chip - Qualcomm intel
> own 5G - Nokia Ericsson
> own high end smart phone - Apple Samsung
> own cloud for corporate - Amazon Microsoft
> 
> HUAWEI is challenging the whole US, south Korea and Europe ICT industry.
> 
> you have misunderstood the situation.



No, I haven't misunderstood the situation. What I was saying is that if Huawei only developed chips for itself, it's impact on China's chip industry would be limited versus if Hisilicon branched off and became an independent provider of chip technology for other domestic companies as well, then it would be more of a true competitor to Qualcomm or Intel.


----------



## Beast

tower9 said:


> No, I haven't misunderstood the situation. What I was saying is that if Huawei only developed chips for itself, it's impact on China's chip industry would be limited versus if Hisilicon branched off and became an independent provider of chip technology for other domestic companies as well, then it would be more of a true competitor to Qualcomm or Intel.


Its matter of time huawei will allow it chips set to be used by others.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nan Yang

Huawei, oppo, ZTE are also competitors,
Example
Freescale was spin off from Motorola so Freescale can sell chips to Motorola s competitors like Nokia.
NXP was spin off from Philips for the same reason.
Visteon was spin off Ford.so it can sell car modules to Ford competitors like Toyota or Honda.
Delphi was spin off GM for the same reason.

I work for such a company.


----------



## Beast



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vi-va

tower9 said:


> No, I haven't misunderstood the situation. What I was saying is that if Huawei only developed chips for itself, it's impact on China's chip industry would be limited versus if Hisilicon branched off and became an independent provider of chip technology for other domestic companies as well, then it would be more of a true competitor to Qualcomm or Intel.


Not the right time. You would do it only when you can deal with US pressure easily. If China did that, the US China deficit will enlarge even more. 

Those who benefit from China domestic market and supply chain would more likely support US-China trade. If China cut Qualcomm order and use Huawei, you think Qualcomm will support US-China trade?

It's because of the capability which China can cut Qualcomm order force Qualcomm stand on China's side, not the reality which cut Qualcomm already.

Have you heard of 资本家无祖国?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*GigaDevice Intros General-Purpose RISC-V MCUs | EE Times*
By Staff, EE Times China, 08.26.19 

GigaDevice has launched what it claims is the world’s first general-purpose microcontroller (MCU) based on RISC-V, a device aimed at the Internet of things (IoT) market.

GigaDevice, based in Beijing, and one of China’s larger manufacturers of nonvolatile memory (NVM), a few years ago began producing drop-in replacements for Arm-based GD32 MCUs originally designed by ST Microelectronics. GigaDevice similarly claims “complete compatibility” between its new GD32V RISC-V microcontrollers and the classic GD32 series of MCUs based on Arm.

_Recommended_
兆易创新全球首发RISC-V通用MCU，对中国意味着什么 (this is the original story from EE Times China)​
GigaDevice executives stressed that the company remains a strategic partner with Arm. Adding the RISC-V line is all about providing options.

Chinese electronics companies sharpened their collective focus on open-source RISC-V months ago, when President Donald Trump started placing export controls on western technology, including Arm intellectual property (IP). RISC-V is an open source technology, however, and not subject to similar restrictions; it represents a readily accessible alternative for Chinese manufacturers to control their own technological destiny.



_GigaDevice hosted a roundtable discussion on RISC-V technology. Participants included (l. to r.) Xiongfei Guo, RISC-V foundation, Co-chair of Asia-Pacific Task Group; Professor Huazhong Yang, Electronic Engineering Department of Tsinghua University; Xiaoqing He, vice president of the China Software Industry Association (CSIA); Guangyi Jin, marketing director of Gigadevice MCU BU; Zhengbo He, CEO of Nuclei System Technology; Xuming Liu, director of Huawei LiteOS ecosystem._

Other examples of Chinese manufacturers using RISC-V include Huami Technology's AI chip Huangshan No.1, C-Sky Microsystems's RISC-V third-generation instruction system architecture processor CK902, and the RiVAI AI chip Pygmy. There are others.

RISC-V gives users extraordinary latitude. Ni Guangnan, a member of the Chinese Academy of Engineering, speaking at GigaDevice’s launch event said, "RISC-V is based on the standard loose BSD (Berkeley Software Distribution) license. Users are free to use the design CPU, or develop and add their own. They can extend the instruction set and choose whether to publish it publicly, sell it commercially, or replace it with other license agreements, or use it completely closed-source."

RISC-V offers flexibility, but then there is the inevitable question about the lack of a supporting ecosystem. RISC-V’s ecosystem is rather limited, especially compared to those enjoyed by MCUs based on the widely-available Arm and X86 architectures. Wouldn’t that hamper the further growth of RISC-V development?



_GigaDevice introduces its RISC-V microcontroller.
The company claims it is the first general-purpose RISC-V MCU._

China believes the lack of a RISC-V ecosystem is less of an issue when addressing the Internet of things – essentially an emerging set of new embedded markets. The IoT market is still developing, fragmented, and has diverse customer needs. No company is entrenched anywhere, so ecosystem support is less of an issue. When it comes to IoT applications, RISC-V is at much less of a disadvantage versus Intel and Arm than it would be in other, more mature markets, such as mobile, desktops, and servers.

He Xiaoqing, vice chairman of the Embedded Software Association in China, said at the event: “The hardest thing to do in the ecology is the mobile market, followed by desktops and servers. The IoT ecosystem is much easier.”

Hu Zhenbo, CEO of Xinlai Technology, agreed. "The software ecosystem of servers and desktops is insurmountable, but in the embedded field, the software ecosystem is not as terrible as people think," he said.

*GigaDevice MCU specs*
The first line of GigaDevice MCUs will bear the designation GD32VF103. The line is aimed at “mainstream development requirements.” At the introduction, the company listed 14 configurations of the 103. Each is built on the Bumblebee 108MHz core designed in cooperation with Nuclei System Technology.

The main differences in the 14 models are different amounts of flash memory capacity, and four different package options. These products have all been mass-produced and marketed, according to the company.

GigaDevice believes it has built "The bridge with RISC-V" – a path for companies who have been designing with Arm-based MCUs to quickly make the switch to its RISC-V based replacements. The "complete compatibility" between the two product families should ensure the reusability of the code, the company said, "making cross-core MCU selection and design" very convenient. "This is our very leading, unprecedented innovation," according to GigaDevice.

According to data released by GigaDevice, the GD32VF103 series MCU has a performance of 153 DMIPS at the highest frequency and a score of 360 points in the CoreMark benchmark test, which the company claimed was 15% faster than the GD32 Arm-based core, while also consuming half the power.

Features and performance parameters of the 103 include:



_
The GD32V (source: EE Times China)_


16K-128K Flash memory
8K-32K SRAM buffer
two multi-channel DMA controllers
two 12-bit high-speed ADC with 2.6M SPS sampling rate, 16 reusable channels, supporting over-sampled filtering and configurable resolution
two 12-bit DACs
numerous peripheral connectivity options, as USB OTG & CAN 2.0B
gFlash on-chip encrypted storage technology with unique ID per chip
GigaDevice believes its expertise in memory technology is a key differentiator. GigaDevice EVP and general manager of the MCU business Deng Yu gave an example: "TI acquired Luminary from Arm, but TI's acquisition is not successful. Luminary does not have the Flash gene, so some products will have problems with the program. But we have experience in Flash. We can ensure that such problems will not occur."

*Development platform is ready*
GigaDevice gave assurances that product development with the GD32VF103 is quite fast. Director of maketing Jin Guangyi said “users can implement RISC-V with the development tools at hand."

Those tools include a basic IDE (integrated development environment), debugging tools, embedded operating system, and cloud solutions. Of course, there are also development boards, including full-featured evaluation board, entry level guidance for specific scenarios such as learning boards, motor control development boards, touch screen development boards, and RC motor driver boards.

"We are cooperating with a number of vendors, including vendors that make software, middleware, integrated development environments, debug download tools, and terminal solutions." Jin said, "It’s not enough to rely solely on our chip side. It also needs upstream and downstream. In addition, we provide an open platform, and we have more third-party partners. We are ready to develop a full ecosystem.

“We are also the first. You can use the RISC-V universal MCU to solve any problem from scratch," Jin added.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> JULY 1, 2019 / 6:50 PM / UPDATED 3 HOURS AGO
> *Amid U.S. tech squeeze, China's Tsinghua Unigroup forms new DRAM chip unit - Reuters*
> 
> Josh Horwitz
> 
> SHANGHAI (Reuters) - Chinese state-backed semiconductor conglomerate Tsinghua Unigroup said it has formed a new business unit for producing DRAM, a type of memory chip dominated by companies in South Korea and the United States.
> 
> The move, announced in a one-sentence statement on Sunday, comes as Beijing tries to boost the country’s chip industry, and specifically its DRAM sector, amid an ongoing spat over trade and technology with Washington that has underscored China’s reliance on key imported components.
> 
> DRAM, or dynamic random access memory, has proven especially difficult for Chinese companies to produce at scale. U.S.-based Micron Technology Inc and South Korea’s Samsung Electronics Co Ltd and SK Hynix Inc together account for over 95% of global DRAM market share.
> 
> It is not clear how the new unit will affect operations at the conglomerate’s Unigroup Guoxin Microelectronics Co Ltd unit, which had already set out to make DRAM. Unigroup Guoxin said in its 2018 annual report it has yet to mass produce LPDDR4 DRAM, the industry standard in most mobile phones.
> 
> Tsinghua Unigroup did not answer emailed queries about the new business unit.
> 
> Another Chinese DRAM aspirant, Fujian Jinhua, had yet to reach mass production for its chips when the U.S. government in October placed it on an entity list that effectively barred American companies from supplying it with goods and services.
> 
> Ken Kuo, vice president of research at TrendForce in Taipei, said in a note that the establishment of the new chip unit is likely to stem in part from the Fujian Jinhua blacklisting.
> 
> “Especially after the trade clash between the U.S. and China, how to make products that are compatible and competitive internationally remains a critical issue for China,” he wrote.
> 
> The U.S. Department of Justice charged Fujian Jinhua last year with stealing trade secrets from Micron. Fujian Jinhua denied the charges. The ban, nevertheless, has forestalled the company’s production plans.
> 
> In 2017, Tsinghua Unigroup announced plans for a $30 billion plant in Nanjing to make NAND and DRAM chips. The facility remains under construction.
> 
> Under a push known as “Made in China 2025”, Beijing has targeted high-tech sectors, including semiconductors, for support in a bid to be more self-reliant, an initiative it has backed off from publicly after provoking the ire of the United States, which complains about Chinese industrial subsidies.
> 
> According to the China Semiconductor Industry Association, China imported approximately $260 billion worth of semiconductors in 2017, exceeding the value of crude oil imports. Locally-made chips met less than 20% of domestic demand the same year.
> 
> Beijing’s efforts to narrow the technology gap are widely expected to intensify as U.S.-China relations sour.
> 
> A component sales ban that the U.S. Commerce Department imposed on Shenzhen-based phonemaker Huawei Technologies Co Ltd[HWT.UL] in May threatened to derail the company’s future, as it remains highly dependent on U.S.-made hardware and software.
> 
> Over the weekend, President Donald Trump suggested the ban would be eased when he said U.S. companies could continue to sell to Huawei, as long as the transactions pose no “great, national emergency problem”.
> 
> Reporting by Josh Horwitz; Editing by Tony Munroe and Muralikumar Anantharaman


*Tsinghua Unigroup to Build DRAM Memory Chip Plant in Chongqing*
TANG SHIHUA
DATE : AUG 28 2019/SOURCE : YICAI





Tsinghua Unigroup to Build DRAM Memory Chip Plant in Chongqing​
(Yicai Global) Aug. 28 -- China's leading microchip maker Tsinghua Unigroup will invest in and build a factory producing 12-inch dynamic random-access memory chips in China's southwestern mega-city of Chongqing.

The project set to break ground by year's end will go into production in 2021.

Chongqing and Unigroup have signed the project contract, the city's Liangjiang New Area, which will be the home to the microprocessor enclave, announced on its official website yesterday, but without going into key details as to production scale or investment amounts.

Memory devices are the soft spot in China's microprocessor sector, according to a report by Beijing-based CCID Consulting, and the mainland imported USD312 billion in microprocessors last year, an amount that far exceeded petroleum imports to make them China's single biggest import products, and memory chips made up 39 percent at USD124 billion, per the report.

Beijing-based Unigroup, formerly under the city's prestigious Tsinghua University but controlled by the city of Shenzhen as of last year, will form a microchip fund and a project company which will be the investment vehicle for all of the firm's existing and future memory chip production plants.

Unigroup, which is the world's third-largest chip maker, will also site its DRAM business group headquarters in Chongqing, per the agreement, set up a DRAM technology research and development headquarters there, and invest in and build a local Unigroup Technology Park to attract downstream companies in the sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*UNISOC Releases Tiger T710, A High-Performance AI-enabled Edge Computing Platform*

UNISOC
2019-08-28 16:54 

BEIJING, Aug. 28, 2019 /PRNewswire/ -- As a leading global supplier of mobile communications chipsets and IoT chipsets, UNISOC today announced the launch of its new AI-enabled edge computing platform, Tiger T710. Designed for a comprehensive range of AI applications in industrial, commerce, medical care, home, and education, the platform is set to accelerate the transition from traditional industrial society to smart society.

Representing a new generation of UNISOC AI solutions, Tiger T710 is based on octa-core architecture that consists of four 2.0GHz ARM Cortex-A75 and four 1.8GHz ARM Cortex-A55 cores. Using next-generation chip architectures, the UNISOC Tiger T710 boasts high-performance computing, high energy efficiency and reduced development time.

UNISOC Tiger T710 is the first chipset platform that adopts the innovative heterogeneous dual-core architecture NPU, allowing it to cope with increasingly complex application scenarios and meet greater demand for computing power. According to the latest AI Benchmark chip testing list released by the Swiss Federal Institute of Technology Zurich, the UNISOC Tiger T710 tops the leaderboard with an outstanding score of 28,097.

In addition to the powerful architecture and computing power, Tiger T710 shines in energy efficiency more than or equal to 2.5TOPS/W, which is 30% higher than the industry average. The powerful Tiger T710 supports multiple AI framework formats, including TensorFlow, TensorFlow Lite, Caffe, and multiple AI data formats, including quantization (INT4, INT8, INT16) and floating point (FP16). Compatible with Android NNAPI, Tiger T710 comes with UNICOS's proprietary SDK for more efficient development and deployment of third-party AI applications.

The UNISOC Tiger T710 is expected to be available globally starting in 2020.



https://en.prnasia.com/releases/apa...-enabled-edge-computing-platform-255852.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## j20blackdragon

*Chinese GPU maker Jingia Micro is developing a new GPU that comes close to rivaling the NVIDIA GTX 1080*

There are two GPUs in the pipeline — JM9231 and JM9271.

JM9271 offers clock rates above 1,800 MHz, support PCIe 4.0, sports 16 GB HBM VRAM with 512 GB/s bandwidth, 8 TFLOPs of FP32 performance, and a TDP of 200W. With these specs, the card is expected to offer performance equivalent to a GTX 1080.

https://www.notebookcheck.net/Chine...0-and-high-bandwidth-HBM-memory.431309.0.html






_The Jingjia Micro JM5400 GPU was tailored for military aircraft displays._

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## obj 705A

Competition is good , AMD & Nvidia ask way too much for their GPUs, honestly I'm 100% that if China produces a GPU that is much cheaper than that of US companies & crushes them then the entire gaming community would cheer for China , and American gamers themselves would be jumping up in joy and laugh at Nvidia & AMD.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## j20blackdragon

j20blackdragon said:


> 8 TFLOPs of FP32 performance,



Using some gaming consoles as comparison:

Microsoft says the Xbox One X's "Scorpio Engine" has 6 teraflops, as compared with the original Xbox One's 1.3 teraflops, the PS4's 1.8 teraflops and the PS4 Pro's 4.2 teraflops.

https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/j5xdmg/the-xbox-one-x-has-6-teraflops-heres-what-that-means

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *YMTC striving to sell own 3D NAND devices | DIGITimes*
> Siu Han, Taipei; Jessie Shen, DIGITIMES
> Tuesday 7 May 2019
> 
> Yangtze Memory Technologies (YMTC) is set to enter volume production of 64-layer 3D NAND flash memory chips by the end of 2019, and has been in talks with parent company Tsinghua Unigroup about obtaining the right to sell and market storage devices employing the chips, according to industry sources.
> 
> YMTC originally will have Beijing Unis Memory Technology, also a Tsinghua Unigroup affiliate, sell and promote flash storage solutions such as SSDs and UFS devices powered by YMTC's in-house developed 64-layer 3D NAND chips, the sources indicated.
> 
> However, YMTC internally believes the company should own the right to sell and market its own products, namely storage devices incorporating 3D NAND chips based on its in-house developed Xtacking architecture, the sources noted.
> 
> YMTC is expected to kick off risk production of 64-layer 3D NAND flash chips as early as the third quarter of 2019, said the sources, adding that the process' production yield rate has seen significant improvement and is satisfactory enough to power consumer electronics products.
> 
> YMTC also plays a part in Longsys Electronics' plan to develop what the company claims is "100% China-made" flash storage device. Longsys has already built a close relationship with Tsinghua Unigroup according to the pair's strategic alliance signed in November 2018.
> 
> YMTC disclosed previously plans to move 64-layer 3D NAND process technology to volume production in the fourth quarter of 2019, and will move directly to the 128-layer generation with volume production scheduled for 2020.
> 
> YMTC was founded in 2016 by China's state-owned Tsinghua Unigroup, which owns 51% of the company. China's National Semiconductor Industry Investment Fund (known as the Big Fund) is among other shareholders of YMTC.


*YMTC starts mass producing China’s first 64-layer 3D NAND chips*
By Li Qiaoyi Source:Global Times Published: 2019/9/2 19:58:40

YMTC starts mass producing China’s first 64-layer NAND chips



A view of the 32-layer 3D NAND flash chip developed by YMTC Photo: IC

Yangtze Memory Technologies Co (YMTC), an affiliate of Chinese semiconductor conglomerate Tsinghua Unigroup, announced on Monday that it has begun mass production of China's first homegrown 64-layer 3D NAND flash memory chips, in a move to push the nation closer to the club of major chipmaking heavyweights.

The chip is the first to be designed and mass produced based on the company's in-house Xtacking architecture. It has a 256Gbit die density, the world's highest for 64- and 72-layer NAND chips, the company said in a statement sent to the Global Times.

The 64-layer chip was showcased at the 2019 Smart China Expo held in Southwest China's Chongqing Municipality in late August. It was then expected to be mass produced at the end of the year, according to media reports.

Hailing the mass production as the mark of its success in carving out a road to innovation in high-end chip design and manufacturing, YMTC said it plans to launch 64-layer 3D NAND solid-state drives and universal flash storage to appeal to manufacturers of data centers, corporate servers, personal computers and mobile devices.

Along with the arrival of 5G, artificial intelligence and the super-sizing of data centers, the demand for flash memory will continue rising, Cheng Weihua, co-chief technology officer of YMTC, was quoted as saying in the statement.

Cheng believes the chip's mass production will inject new vitality into the global memory market.

The move is arguably a breakthrough for the company, which was established in July 2016 to ramp up the nation's chip production capacity, market watchers said.

Compared with 32 layers, 64 layers pose more technological challenges, and the successful mass production indicates that YMTC's indigenous technology research and development team has achieved a level that might potentially pit it against global industry heavyweights, Taipei-based market intelligence provider TrendForce said in response to the Global Times on Monday.

The industry has moved to producing 96 layers of 3D NAND, meaning a gap of about 12 to 18 months in technological terms, according to TrendForce.

Factoring in the company's current production capacity, the chip won't have a substantial impact on the market until the second half of 2020, the market intelligence provider estimated.

In another sign of the nation's march toward high-end chipmaking, the government of Shenzhen, South China's Guangdong Province, on Monday signed an agreement with Huawei - which has been investing heavily in its chip push with its Kunpeng server chips, among other chip portfolios - to forge a Kunpeng industry demonstration area and make joint efforts to build a national industry and manufacturing innovation center.

Semiconductor shares led Monday's stock rally in the Chinese mainland. The sector was up nearly 4 percent, outperforming the key Shanghai Composite Index, which closed up 1.31 percent at 2,924.11 points.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*‘Darwin NPU 2’ developed to process information faster | Zhejiang University*
2019-09-02 Global Communications

The second generation of the Darwin Neural Processing Unit (Darwin NPU 2) as well as its corresponding toolchain and micro-operating system was released in Hangzhou recently. This research was led by Zhejiang University, with Hangzhou Dianzi University and Huawei Central Research Institute participating in the development and algorisms of the chip. The Darwin NPU 2 can be primarily applied to smart Internet of Things (IoT). It can support up to 150,000 neurons and has achieved the largest-scale neurons on a nationwide basis. 




The Darwin NPU 2 is fabricated by standard 55nm CMOS technology. Every “neuromorphic” chip is made up of 576 kernels, each of which can support 256 neurons. It contains over 10 million synapses which can construct a powerful brain-inspired computing system.

“A brain-inspired chip can work like the neurons inside a human brain and it is remarkably unique in image recognition, visual and audio comprehension and naturalistic language processing,” said MA De, an associate professor at the College of Computer Science and Technology on the research team.

“In comparison with traditional chips, brain-inspired chips are more adept at processing ambiguous data, say, perception tasks. Another prominent advantage is their low energy consumption. In the process of information transmission, only those neurons that receive and process spikes will be activated while other neurons will stay dormant. In this case, energy consumption can be extremely low,” said Dr. ZHU Xiaolei at the School of Microelectronics.

To cater to the demands for voice business, Huawei Central Research Institute designed an efficient spiking neural network algorithm in accordance with the defining feature of the Darwin NPU 2 architecture, thereby increasing computing speeds and improving recognition accuracy tremendously.

Scientists have developed a host of applications, including gesture recognition, image recognition, voice recognition and decoding of electroencephalogram (EEG) signals, on the Darwin NPU 2 and reduced energy consumption by at least two orders of magnitude.

In comparison with the first generation of the Darwin NPU which was developed in 2015, the Darwin NPU 2 has escalated the number of neurons by two orders of magnitude from 2048 neurons and augmented the flexibility and plasticity of the chip configuration, thus expanding the potential for applications appreciably. The improvement in the brain-inspired chip will bring in its wake the revolution of computer technology and artificial intelligence. At present, the brain-inspired chip adopts a relatively simplified neuron model, but neurons in a real brain are far more sophisticated and many biological mechanisms have yet to be explored by neuroscientists and biologists. It is expected that in the not-too-distant future, a fascinating improvement on the Darwin NPU 2 will come over the horizon.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Huawei AI processors complete first test in China's power industry*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-09-04 17:12:09|Editor: Xiang Bo

SHENZHEN, Sept. 4 (Xinhua) -- Huawei's Kunpeng and Ascend AI processors have been deployed on the full hardware and software stack at the information and data center (IDC) of the Shenzhen Power Supply Bureau Co., Ltd, the company said Tuesday.

As a subsidiary of China Southern Power Grid, Shenzhen Power Supply Bureau set up an ICT lab with Huawei last November, focusing on the innovative combination of AI and the Internet of Energy.

With its powerful Ascend processor equipped with the Atlas 200 AI accelerator module, Huawei has built an intelligent inspection system for power transmission for the bureau.

According to Lyu Zhining, head of IDC, massive tests completed under specific scenarios have shown the stability of Huawei's processors, which meets the requirements for technical performance.

A traditional patrol check of the grid requires a lot of manpower and resources since the safety and stable operation of power transmission could be affected at any moment by road work below the grid, or even a kite caught in the lines, he said.

Lyu added that it only takes two hours now to finish the inspection using the new system, while it used to take the linemen 20 days to do the same amount of work, an 80-time increase in efficiency.

"We're planning to install Huawei's AI chips into all monitoring cameras along transmission lines throughout the city, as well as on our drones," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## j20blackdragon

j20blackdragon said:


> I return to this thread a few months later. It is August 31, 2018 today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirin 980 officially announced. World's 1st 7nm SoC.
> View attachment 495766
> 
> 
> Snapdragon 845 blown out of the water.
> View attachment 495767
> 
> 
> Increase in transistor count.
> View attachment 495768
> 
> 
> Huawei's in-house modem. Qualcomm not needed.
> View attachment 495769
> 
> 
> 5G modem Balong 5000. Qualcomm not needed.
> View attachment 495770
> 
> 
> Mate 20, coming October 16, 2018. This fall.
> View attachment 495771



Apple presented the iPhone 11 series on Wednesday (Sept. 10). I am back.

*Kirin 990*

World's 1st 5G SoC Powered by 7nm+ EUV.





Kirin 980 had 6.9 billion transistors.





Kirin 990 has over 10.3 billion transistors.

The Apple A13 has the highest transistor count for a chip that has ever powered the iPhone, with a total of 8.5 billion transistors.






Huawei has world's 1st SoC with integrated 5G modem.

iPhone 11 doesn't have 5G at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Beast said:


> @Bussard Ramjet
> 
> You bragging mouth claim US ban will affect China semiconductor chips. Now what happen? Care to explain? Like last time how you brag China is same as India not importing Iranian oil and China scare of US. Then what happen? You still act like a coward and haven't answer that previous inquiry.



Nvidia produces GPUs. 

This is an ASIC that is dedicated to a few algorithms. 

Obviously the ASIC that is focused and specialized for certain machine learning algorithms will perform better on those algorithms over GPUs. 

But most of the general purpose research and development of new models need good CPUs, and to top that all, it needs good GPUs. 

China has neither a good, well supported CPU nor a GPU.


----------



## JSCh

*China ready for mass production of self-developed LCD screen*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-09-18 21:55:05|Editor: ZX

HEFEI, Sept. 18 (Xinhua) -- China's first self-developed 8.5 generation TFT-LCD panel, or thin-film transistor liquid crystal display panel, rolled off the production line Wednesday in Bengbu, east China's Anhui Province, paving the way for mass production.

TFT-LCD is a key strategic material of the electronic information display industry. An 8.5 generation TFT-LCD panel, with a length of 2.5 meters and width of 2.2 meters, can produce six screens of 55 inches, according to its manufacturer, the Bengbu Glass Industry Design and Research Institute of the China National Building Material Group Co., Ltd.

The core technology of the high-definition LCD screen has long been monopolized by a few foreign enterprises.

China's optoelectronic display industry has developed rapidly in recent years and the country has become the world's largest manufacturing base for display terminals. Many Chinese TV panel manufacturers have established a number of 8.5 generation TFT-LCD production lines.

China's annual demand for 8.5 generation TFT-LCD or above has reached 380 million square meters. The mass production of the self-developed TFT-LCD screens will end the country's complete dependence on other countries for the technology and products, said its manufacturer.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## j20blackdragon

According to western media several months ago, Huawei absolutely cannot make a phone without radio frequency (RF) components supplied by American companies. Huawei couldn't possibly integrate 20+ frequency bands in a small module.

Seems like no problem so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

*Domestically-made 12-inch chips mass produced in Guangdong*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-09-21 20:37:56|Editor: huaxia



Photo taken on Sept. 20, 2019 shows a view of the facility focusing on the 12-inch wafer production line in Guangzhou, capital of south China's Guangdong. (Provided to Xinhua)

*A 12-inch wafer production line in S China's Guangdong has been put into operation.*

*"The project is aimed at scarce products in the country, such as high-end analog chips, automobile electronics, biomedical testing and 5G front-end modules." said Tony Chen, president and CEO of CanSemi Technology Inc., which owns the production line.*

GUANGZHOU, Sept. 21 (Xinhua) -- A 12-inch wafer production line, the first of its kind in south China's Guangdong Province, has been put into operation.

The 12-inch chip production line, which started operation Friday, is at the first phase and at present focuses on manufacturing 0.18um-90nm analog ICs and discrete devices. It is expected to achieve a monthly production capacity of 40,000 12-inch wafers.

With a total investment of 28.8 billion yuan (about 4.06 billion U.S. dollars), the facility began construction in March 2018 in Guangzhou, capital of Guangdong.

The second phase will focus on the world's most advanced 65nm-40nm high-voltage BCD technology.

"The project is aimed at scarce products in the country, such as high-end analog chips, automobile electronics, biomedical testing and 5G front-end modules, which is expected to further drive the upstream and downstream enterprises to achieve a production value of 100 billion yuan," said Tony Chen, president and CEO of CanSemi Technology Inc., which owns the production line.



Photo taken on Sept. 20, 2019 shows the inside view of the facility focusing on the 12-inch wafer production line in Guangzhou, capital of south China's Guangdong. (Provided to Xinhua)

Statistics showed that there are 26 12-inch chip production lines being built and under construction in China, and upon completion, the total production capacity of 12-inch chips will reach 1.11 million per month.

Guangdong already has two chip manufacturers, featuring production of 8-inch and 6-inch wafers, with a combined capacity of about 70,000 wafers per month. It is far short of the chip demands in the Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

JSCh said:


> *Domestically-made 12-inch chips mass produced in Guangdong*
> Source: Xinhua| 2019-09-21 20:37:56|Editor: huaxia
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on Sept. 20, 2019 shows a view of the facility focusing on the 12-inch wafer production line in Guangzhou, capital of south China's Guangdong. (Provided to Xinhua)
> 
> *A 12-inch wafer production line in S China's Guangdong has been put into operation.*
> 
> *"The project is aimed at scarce products in the country, such as high-end analog chips, automobile electronics, biomedical testing and 5G front-end modules." said Tony Chen, president and CEO of CanSemi Technology Inc., which owns the production line.*
> 
> GUANGZHOU, Sept. 21 (Xinhua) -- A 12-inch wafer production line, the first of its kind in south China's Guangdong Province, has been put into operation.
> 
> The 12-inch chip production line, which started operation Friday, is at the first phase and at present focuses on manufacturing 0.18um-90nm analog ICs and discrete devices. It is expected to achieve a monthly production capacity of 40,000 12-inch wafers.
> 
> With a total investment of 28.8 billion yuan (about 4.06 billion U.S. dollars), the facility began construction in March 2018 in Guangzhou, capital of Guangdong.
> 
> The second phase will focus on the world's most advanced 65nm-40nm high-voltage BCD technology.
> 
> "The project is aimed at scarce products in the country, such as high-end analog chips, automobile electronics, biomedical testing and 5G front-end modules, which is expected to further drive the upstream and downstream enterprises to achieve a production value of 100 billion yuan," said Tony Chen, president and CEO of CanSemi Technology Inc., which owns the production line.
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on Sept. 20, 2019 shows the inside view of the facility focusing on the 12-inch wafer production line in Guangzhou, capital of south China's Guangdong. (Provided to Xinhua)
> 
> Statistics showed that there are 26 12-inch chip production lines being built and under construction in China, and upon completion, the total production capacity of 12-inch chips will reach 1.11 million per month.
> 
> Guangdong already has two chip manufacturers, featuring production of 8-inch and 6-inch wafers, with a combined capacity of about 70,000 wafers per month. It is far short of the chip demands in the Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area.



Hey, would appreciate some insight in China's semiconductor equipment industry, semiconductor materials, EDA tools etc.


----------



## S.Y.A

j20blackdragon said:


> *Chinese GPU maker Jingia Micro is developing a new GPU that comes close to rivaling the NVIDIA GTX 1080*
> 
> There are two GPUs in the pipeline — JM9231 and JM9271.
> 
> JM9271 offers clock rates above 1,800 MHz, support PCIe 4.0, sports 16 GB HBM VRAM with 512 GB/s bandwidth, 8 TFLOPs of FP32 performance, and a TDP of 200W. With these specs, the card is expected to offer performance equivalent to a GTX 1080.
> 
> https://www.notebookcheck.net/Chine...0-and-high-bandwidth-HBM-memory.431309.0.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Jingjia Micro JM5400 GPU was tailored for military aircraft displays._


good for gaming, but what i am interested in is the deep learning support for Chinese GPUs. will there be any?


----------



## Paul2

JSCh said:


> *Domestically-made 12-inch chips mass produced in Guangdong*
> Source: Xinhua| 2019-09-21 20:37:56|Editor: huaxia
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on Sept. 20, 2019 shows a view of the facility focusing on the 12-inch wafer production line in Guangzhou, capital of south China's Guangdong. (Provided to Xinhua)
> 
> *A 12-inch wafer production line in S China's Guangdong has been put into operation.*
> 
> *"The project is aimed at scarce products in the country, such as high-end analog chips, automobile electronics, biomedical testing and 5G front-end modules." said Tony Chen, president and CEO of CanSemi Technology Inc., which owns the production line.*
> 
> GUANGZHOU, Sept. 21 (Xinhua) -- A 12-inch wafer production line, the first of its kind in south China's Guangdong Province, has been put into operation.
> 
> The 12-inch chip production line, which started operation Friday, is at the first phase and at present focuses on manufacturing 0.18um-90nm analog ICs and discrete devices. It is expected to achieve a monthly production capacity of 40,000 12-inch wafers.
> 
> With a total investment of 28.8 billion yuan (about 4.06 billion U.S. dollars), the facility began construction in March 2018 in Guangzhou, capital of Guangdong.
> 
> The second phase will focus on the world's most advanced 65nm-40nm high-voltage BCD technology.
> 
> "The project is aimed at scarce products in the country, such as high-end analog chips, automobile electronics, biomedical testing and 5G front-end modules, which is expected to further drive the upstream and downstream enterprises to achieve a production value of 100 billion yuan," said Tony Chen, president and CEO of CanSemi Technology Inc., which owns the production line.
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on Sept. 20, 2019 shows the inside view of the facility focusing on the 12-inch wafer production line in Guangzhou, capital of south China's Guangdong. (Provided to Xinhua)
> 
> Statistics showed that there are 26 12-inch chip production lines being built and under construction in China, and upon completion, the total production capacity of 12-inch chips will reach 1.11 million per month.
> 
> Guangdong already has two chip manufacturers, featuring production of 8-inch and 6-inch wafers, with a combined capacity of about 70,000 wafers per month. It is far short of the chip demands in the Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area.


Lol¸what can I say.

Beijing spent untold Billions on its projects to setup Chinese 12 inch fabs through "national programs," I think more than 10 of them already, and then there comes a private company from Guangzhou and say "We will have a profitable 70k WPM 12 inch fab in 1 year."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175781803040415746

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

Paul2 said:


> Lol¸what can I say.
> 
> Beijing spent untold Billions on its projects to setup Chinese 12 inch fabs through "national programs," I think more than 10 of them already, and then there comes a private company from Guangzhou and say "We will have a profitable 70k WPM 12 inch fab in 1 year."


Lol so you mean government should encourage/support private enterprises(who are usually more innovative and efficient) invest in such high tech sectors than focusing on state owned/led companies who are usually less efficient?


----------



## Paul2

mike2000 is back said:


> Lol so you mean government should encourage/support private enterprises(who are usually more innovative and efficient) invest in such high tech sectors than focusing on state owned/led companies who are usually less efficient?


The last thing Chinese industry needs is state guidance


----------



## j20blackdragon

j20blackdragon said:


> According to western media several months ago, Huawei absolutely cannot make a phone without radio frequency (RF) components supplied by American companies. Huawei couldn't possibly integrate 20+ frequency bands in a small module.
> 
> Seems like no problem so far.



Huawei's latest smartphone sourced most of its components from domestic suppliers, including radio frequency (RF) components.

Full article here:
http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1165293.shtml

I look forward to the upcoming teardown of the Huawei Mate 30 Pro. Should be interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dungeness

JSCh said:


> *China ready for mass production of self-developed LCD screen*
> Source: Xinhua| 2019-09-18 21:55:05|Editor: ZX
> 
> HEFEI, Sept. 18 (Xinhua) -- China's first self-developed 8.5 generation TFT-LCD panel, or thin-film transistor liquid crystal display panel, rolled off the production line Wednesday in Bengbu, east China's Anhui Province, paving the way for mass production.
> 
> TFT-LCD is a key strategic material of the electronic information display industry. An 8.5 generation TFT-LCD panel, with a length of 2.5 meters and width of 2.2 meters, can produce six screens of 55 inches, according to its manufacturer, the Bengbu Glass Industry Design and Research Institute of the China National Building Material Group Co., Ltd.
> 
> The core technology of the high-definition LCD screen has long been monopolized by a few foreign enterprises.
> 
> China's optoelectronic display industry has developed rapidly in recent years and the country has become the world's largest manufacturing base for display terminals. Many Chinese TV panel manufacturers have established a number of 8.5 generation TFT-LCD production lines.
> 
> China's annual demand for 8.5 generation TFT-LCD or above has reached 380 million square meters. The mass production of the self-developed TFT-LCD screens will end the country's complete dependence on other countries for the technology and products, said its manufacturer.



A little confusion here, 8.5 gen and 10.5 gen TFT-LCD production lines in same month, at some city?

京东方合肥10.5代TFT—LCD生产线实现满产


----------



## JSCh

Dungeness said:


> A little confusion here, 8.5 gen and 10.5 gen TFT-LCD production lines in same month, at some city?
> 
> 京东方合肥10.5代TFT—LCD生产线实现满产


The gen is mostly related to the size of the panel, the 10.5 is bigger than the 8.5. The key word here is probably, self-developed and "end the country's complete dependence on other countries for the technology and products".

And also from the following article back in June,

The institute in Bengbu, with 60 years of expertise in glass, has finally made a breakthrough in the production of Gen 8.5 TFT-LCD, and will provide key raw material guarantee for China's LCD panel industry after it goes into mass production in September, the report said.​


> *China makes breakthrough in high-definition LCD screen production*
> By Chen Liubing | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2019-06-20 14:08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Launch ceremony of China's first Gen 8.5 TFT-LCD production line in Bengbu, East China's Anhui province, on June 18, 2019. [Photo/stdaily.com]
> China's first 8.5-generation TFT-LCD production line was launched in Bengbu, East China's Anhui province, on June 18, 2019, representing a breakthrough in the production of high-definition LCD screen, Science and Technology Daily reported.
> 
> TFT-LCD, or Thin Film Transistor Liquid Crystal Display, is key strategic material of the electronic information display industry. The Gen 8.5 TFT-LCD production line, launched by the Bengbu Glass Industry Design and Research Institute of the China National Building Material Group, will produce high-definition LCD screens of 55 inches, the report said.
> 
> According to the Liquid Crystal Branch of the China Optics and Optoelectronics Manufactures Association, the demand for TFT-LCD in the Chinese mainland was about 260 million square meters in 2018, including 233 million square meters' Gen 8.5 TFT-LCD. However, the annual supply of domestically made TFT-LCD is less than 40 million square meters, with all of them Gen 6 or below, which cannot meet the demand in scale and quantity.
> 
> The association predicted that China's market demand for Gen 8.5 TFT-LCD or above will exceed 300 million square meters by 2020, accounting for 49.6 percent of the total global demand.
> 
> The production and control precision of Gen 8.5 TFT-LCD is comparable to that of the semiconductor industry, representing a higher level of large-scale manufacturing of modern glass industry.
> 
> Core technology of the Gen 8.5 TFT-LCD has long been controlled by enterprises in the United States and Japan, said the report.
> 
> The institute in Bengbu, with 60 years of expertise in glass, has finally made a breakthrough in the production of Gen 8.5 TFT-LCD, and will provide key raw material guarantee for China's LCD panel industry after it goes into mass production in September, the report said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nan Yang

mike2000 is back said:


> Lol so you mean government should encourage/support private enterprises(who are usually more innovative and efficient) invest in such high tech sectors than focusing on state owned/led companies who are usually less efficient?


Government should always control the corporations. Not the other way round like the United States.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese firm begins mass production of first homegrown DRAM chip · TechNode*
SEP 23, 2019
|IN TURF WARS, WITH CHINESE CHARACTERISTICS |BY WEI SHENG

A Chinese state-backed semiconductor startup said it has started mass production of the country’s first locally designed dynamic random-access memory (DRAM) chip, China Securities Journal reported on Monday.

Why it matters: The move marks a major step for China’s push for complete self-reliance in semiconductors amid an ongoing trade war with the United States, but experts are skeptical about whether homegrown players can challenge memory chip giants such as Samsung and Micron in the $100 billion-per-year market.

DRAM chips are widely used for storage in personal computers, servers, and mobile devices.
The global DRAM chip market was worth some $99.65 billion in 2018 and is dominated by South Korea’s Samsung, which held 42.7% of the market in the first quarter. SK Hynix held 29.9% and US firm Micron 23.0% share of the market during the same time period, according to data from market researcher Trendforce.
In an effort to boost the country’s semiconductor industry, the Chinese government will encourage domestic companies to use locally designed DRAM chips, Stewart Randall, head of electronics and embedded software of Shanghai-based consultancy Intralink, told TechNode on Monday.
Locally designed and produced DRAM chips may sell well in the Chinese market, but face obstacles in the overseas market because their technology still lags foreign competitors, Randall said.
Details: Changxin Memory Technology, a semiconductor startup founded in 2016 in the eastern Chinese city of Hefei, has started to mass produce its own DRAM chips, the company’s chairman and CEO Zhu Yiming said Friday at the World Manufacturing Convention in the city.

The company has invested around RMB 150 billion (around $21.1 billion) in the chip project, including $2.5 billion spent on research and development, as well as capital facilities, according to Zhu.
The company calls its new memory the 10-nanometer class, where circuits are 10nm to 19 nm wide. The DRAM chip is 18nm, while those from foreign competitors fall between 12nm and 16 nm.
The company said it has forecasted production capacity of 120,000 wafers per month in the initial phase, and expects to deliver them by the end of this year.
*Context:* Changxin is widely seen as the next potential target for Washington’s campaign to block Chinese firms’ access to crucial American technology, Nikkei Asian Review reported in June.

The company has taken extra steps to avoid infringing on US patents, said Nikkei, citing sources familiar with the matter.
The US has already blocked Fujian Jinhua Integrated Circuit, another Chinese state-backed semiconductor manufacturer, from buying American components in October on the grounds of national security.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paul2

JSCh said:


> *Chinese firm begins mass production of first homegrown DRAM chip · TechNode*
> SEP 23, 2019
> |IN TURF WARS, WITH CHINESE CHARACTERISTICS |BY WEI SHENG
> 
> A Chinese state-backed semiconductor startup said it has started mass production of the country’s first locally designed dynamic random-access memory (DRAM) chip, China Securities Journal reported on Monday.
> 
> Why it matters: The move marks a major step for China’s push for complete self-reliance in semiconductors amid an ongoing trade war with the United States, but experts are skeptical about whether homegrown players can challenge memory chip giants such as Samsung and Micron in the $100 billion-per-year market.
> 
> DRAM chips are widely used for storage in personal computers, servers, and mobile devices.
> The global DRAM chip market was worth some $99.65 billion in 2018 and is dominated by South Korea’s Samsung, which held 42.7% of the market in the first quarter. SK Hynix held 29.9% and US firm Micron 23.0% share of the market during the same time period, according to data from market researcher Trendforce.
> In an effort to boost the country’s semiconductor industry, the Chinese government will encourage domestic companies to use locally designed DRAM chips, Stewart Randall, head of electronics and embedded software of Shanghai-based consultancy Intralink, told TechNode on Monday.
> Locally designed and produced DRAM chips may sell well in the Chinese market, but face obstacles in the overseas market because their technology still lags foreign competitors, Randall said.
> Details: Changxin Memory Technology, a semiconductor startup founded in 2016 in the eastern Chinese city of Hefei, has started to mass produce its own DRAM chips, the company’s chairman and CEO Zhu Yiming said Friday at the World Manufacturing Convention in the city.
> 
> The company has invested around RMB 150 billion (around $21.1 billion) in the chip project, including $2.5 billion spent on research and development, as well as capital facilities, according to Zhu.
> The company calls its new memory the 10-nanometer class, where circuits are 10nm to 19 nm wide. The DRAM chip is 18nm, while those from foreign competitors fall between 12nm and 16 nm.
> The company said it has forecasted production capacity of 120,000 wafers per month in the initial phase, and expects to deliver them by the end of this year.
> *Context:* Changxin is widely seen as the next potential target for Washington’s campaign to block Chinese firms’ access to crucial American technology, Nikkei Asian Review reported in June.
> 
> The company has taken extra steps to avoid infringing on US patents, said Nikkei, citing sources familiar with the matter.
> The US has already blocked Fujian Jinhua Integrated Circuit, another Chinese state-backed semiconductor manufacturer, from buying American components in October on the grounds of national security.


Good timing, after years of delays, and billions of state handouts. Now it will be good if they can catch up to even 3rd tier memory maker, in times when memory prices hit the bottom


----------



## JSCh

SEPTEMBER 25, 2019 / 11:27 AM / UPDATED 29 MINUTES AGO
*Alibaba unveils self-developed AI chip for cloud computing services - Reuters*
Josh Horwitz

HANGZHOU, China (Reuters) - Alibaba Group Holdings Ltd said on Wednesday it has developed a new chip that specializes in machine-learning tasks and which will be used to enhance services for its cloud computing division.

Called Hanguang 800, the company’s first self-developed AI chip is currently being used within Alibaba to power product search, automatic translation, and personalized recommendations on the e-commerce giant’s web sites.

“The launch of Hanguang 800 is an important step in our pursuit of next-generation technologies, boosting computing capabilities that will drive both our current and emerging businesses while improving energy-efficiency,” Alibaba CTO Jeff Zhang said in a statement.

Alibaba has no immediate plans to sell the chip as a standalone commercial product, a company spokeswoman said.

Overseas tech giants such as Alphabet Inc and Facebook Inc are also developing their own custom chips, aiming to improve the performance of specialized AI tasks at company-operated data centers.

The chip was developed by DAMO Academy, a research institute Alibaba launched in late 2017, and T-Head, the company’s specialized semiconductor division.

Alibaba’s foray into the chip sector comes amid efforts by Beijing to promote China’s semiconductor industry and reduce the country’s reliance on foreign imports of core technologies.

Alibaba also released its first core processor IP in July based on RISC-V open-source chip architecture. RISC-V gives firms a potential alternative to the dominant architecture of Britain’s Arm Holdings Inc. Arm, a unit of Japan’s SoftBank Group Corp, charges licensing fees for its use.

In cloud computing, Alibaba towers over rivals in China, commanding 47% of the market for cloud infrastructure services in the first quarter of 2019, according to research firm Canalys.

Reporting by Josh Horwitz; Editing by Edwina Gibbs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mohrenn

Paul2 said:


> Good timing, after years of delays, and billions of state handouts. Now it will be good if they can catch up to even 3rd tier memory maker, in times when memory prices hit the bottom



Paul why are you such a moron

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## j20blackdragon

*Chip Makers May Lose Huawei Business Even After Ban Ends, Says Analyst*
By Tae Kim
Sept. 26, 2019

Skyworks Solutions and Qorvo may permanently lose chip business with Huawei Technologies, Susquehanna Financial Group believes.

The two chip makers make radio-frequency semiconductors, which enable smartphones to communicate with wireless networks. Huawei is one of the biggest producers of smartphones and telecommunications infrastructure in the world, but in May, President Donald Trump signed an executive order that put the company on an export blacklist due to national-security concerns.

That move required technology companies to apply for licenses to sell to the Chinese company.

*“After discussions with Huawei, we believe the company has found alternatives to most U.S. RF solutions,” Susquehanna analyst Christopher Rolland wrote on Thursday. “Additionally, even if the ban was lifted today, volumes are unlikely to return to pre-ban levels.”*

Qorvo (ticker: QRVO) and Skyworks Solutions (SWKS) didn’t immediately respond to requests for comment on the report.

*Rolland said Huawei plans to use suppliers from Taiwan, Japan and China, instead of using U.S. chips, for future products, given what happened with the ban this year.*

The analyst reaffirmed his Neutral ratings for both Skyworks and Qorvo shares. He lowered his target for Skyworks’ stock price to $74 from $78 and cut his forecast for Qorvo shares to $70 from $74.

On Thursday, Qorvo shares were down 1.2% to $76.01, while Skyworks fell 0.6% to $80.54. The S&P 500 was 0.7% lower.

https://www.barrons.com/articles/chip-makers-quorvo-skyworks-huawei-ban-trump-ban-51569513112

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

Paul2 said:


> The last thing Chinese industry needs is state guidance



The state appears to has done very well for the country, making it the second largest economy on the planet in such a short period of time simply by ignoring whatever West was preaching to them.


----------



## Paul2

j20blackdragon said:


> *Chip Makers May Lose Huawei Business Even After Ban Ends, Says Analyst*
> By Tae Kim
> Sept. 26, 2019
> 
> Skyworks Solutions and Qorvo may permanently lose chip business with Huawei Technologies, Susquehanna Financial Group believes.
> 
> The two chip makers make radio-frequency semiconductors, which enable smartphones to communicate with wireless networks. Huawei is one of the biggest producers of smartphones and telecommunications infrastructure in the world, but in May, President Donald Trump signed an executive order that put the company on an export blacklist due to national-security concerns.
> 
> That move required technology companies to apply for licenses to sell to the Chinese company.
> 
> *“After discussions with Huawei, we believe the company has found alternatives to most U.S. RF solutions,” Susquehanna analyst Christopher Rolland wrote on Thursday. “Additionally, even if the ban was lifted today, volumes are unlikely to return to pre-ban levels.”*
> 
> Qorvo (ticker: QRVO) and Skyworks Solutions (SWKS) didn’t immediately respond to requests for comment on the report.
> 
> *Rolland said Huawei plans to use suppliers from Taiwan, Japan and China, instead of using U.S. chips, for future products, given what happened with the ban this year.*
> 
> The analyst reaffirmed his Neutral ratings for both Skyworks and Qorvo shares. He lowered his target for Skyworks’ stock price to $74 from $78 and cut his forecast for Qorvo shares to $70 from $74.
> 
> On Thursday, Qorvo shares were down 1.2% to $76.01, while Skyworks fell 0.6% to $80.54. The S&P 500 was 0.7% lower.
> 
> https://www.barrons.com/articles/chip-makers-quorvo-skyworks-huawei-ban-trump-ban-51569513112


Obviously, it was the best day for domestic RF parts makers. Even if their stuff sucks, no phone maker now would risk being given same treatment as Huawei.

Also a big lesson to American wannabe Chinese companies. I know a few companies on my memory which are de-facto Chinese, but who nevertheless chose to operate from America. Those have bad times now too. All their clients are in China, their operations are in China, nothing besides a nominal head office in US makes them American, but they they loose clients left and right.

There used to be an American company making mp3 decoders and other chips for mp3 player chips called Sigmatel. It was notorious for patent lawsuits against mp3 player makers using competitor products, effectively a legal racketeering.

What has happened to it? It went out of business because factories in China no longer stocked overpriced Sigmatel chips, and thus nobody was making OEM MP3 players on them for Western brands using Sigmatel. Sigmatel totally lost. They were free to milk own clients for patent dues, Qualcomm style, but there were simply nobody left for them to milk!

A lot of factories and OEMs who did Sigmatel based players in China, also made players on cheaper Chinese chipsets too. So it was a complete nobrainer for factory owners to drop Sigmatel based models when their income suffered, or just because they took it as a personal attack. Ron Edgerton completely miscalculated that. I have zero idea how that guy managed to get a new job after that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> SEPTEMBER 25, 2019 / 11:27 AM / UPDATED 29 MINUTES AGO
> *Alibaba unveils self-developed AI chip for cloud computing services - Reuters*
> Josh Horwitz
> 
> HANGZHOU, China (Reuters) - Alibaba Group Holdings Ltd said on Wednesday it has developed a new chip that specializes in machine-learning tasks and which will be used to enhance services for its cloud computing division.
> 
> Called Hanguang 800, the company’s first self-developed AI chip is currently being used within Alibaba to power product search, automatic translation, and personalized recommendations on the e-commerce giant’s web sites.
> 
> “The launch of Hanguang 800 is an important step in our pursuit of next-generation technologies, boosting computing capabilities that will drive both our current and emerging businesses while improving energy-efficiency,” Alibaba CTO Jeff Zhang said in a statement.
> 
> Alibaba has no immediate plans to sell the chip as a standalone commercial product, a company spokeswoman said.
> 
> Overseas tech giants such as Alphabet Inc and Facebook Inc are also developing their own custom chips, aiming to improve the performance of specialized AI tasks at company-operated data centers.
> 
> The chip was developed by DAMO Academy, a research institute Alibaba launched in late 2017, and T-Head, the company’s specialized semiconductor division.
> 
> Alibaba’s foray into the chip sector comes amid efforts by Beijing to promote China’s semiconductor industry and reduce the country’s reliance on foreign imports of core technologies.
> 
> Alibaba also released its first core processor IP in July based on RISC-V open-source chip architecture. RISC-V gives firms a potential alternative to the dominant architecture of Britain’s Arm Holdings Inc. Arm, a unit of Japan’s SoftBank Group Corp, charges licensing fees for its use.
> 
> In cloud computing, Alibaba towers over rivals in China, commanding 47% of the market for cloud infrastructure services in the first quarter of 2019, according to research firm Canalys.
> 
> Reporting by Josh Horwitz; Editing by Edwina Gibbs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## j20blackdragon

S.Y.A said:


> good for gaming, but what i am interested in is the deep learning support for Chinese GPUs. will there be any?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

j20blackdragon said:


> View attachment 581580



While we are at, why not also compare apples with oranges? Or even better, compare cars with ships?

GPU and a ASIC are two VERY DIFFERENT things. 

Like a GPU and CPU. A GPU is 100 times, even 1000 times better at stuff that it is designed to do compared to a CPU. But this doesn't mean that CPU is itself replaced. 

Similarly, all these ASICs are designed to implement certain algorithms. GPUs as such are still needed for MANY applications, and will continue to be needed, even in AI/Machine Learning.


----------



## mike2000 is back

Nan Yang said:


> Government should always control the corporations. Not the other way round like the United States.


if that was the case then U.S government wouldn't have imposed such tariffs on U.S companies who have manufacturing facilities in China(the tariffs affects them a lot), since Almost every U.S corporation(especially Google) is totally against Donald trumps limits on US tech exports, trade war, tariffs against China, but there is nothing they can do but comply with US government laws and regulations. So you are wrong they don't control the government per se. Else there will be no trade war between US and China today.
So your analogy is wrong. The only difference here is that the US system has long been built to encourage the private sector to be the main growth drivers of the economy since the government mainly plays a supporting role and creating necessary environment for private enterprises to thrive. This is the biggest advantage of the U.S as well. Same way they have done with their space sector with Space x and blue origin etc who now lead the world in space tech even as private companies. China has learned from this and recently Beijing also opened their space sector to private sector(something many people would have never imagined could happen just a decade or two before). So i believe private sector is the way to go if a country wants to lead in tech sector nowadays. SOE are too inflexible/rigid and not as innovative(less incentives for them to do so) compared to private enterprises, since private companies are more risk takers than SOE and without taking risks and diving into the unknown its difficult to create new things/products. Government should mostly be playing be playing a supporting role,creating a level playing field, and creating a conducive environment fro private enterprises to thrive. The government can still be involved in other strategic sectors obviously, but doesn't means they should shut the doors to private sector and see them as a threat to state owned companies. Else if a country's growth is led and totally controlled by SOE there will be a limit to the extent to which they can perform and grow. They will forever be playing catch up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

mike2000 is back said:


> if that was the case then U.S government wouldn't have imposed such tariffs on U.S companies who have manufacturing facilities in China(the tariffs affects them a lot), since Almost every U.S corporation(especially Google) is totally against Donald trumps limits on US tech exports, trade war, tariffs against China, but there is nothing they can do but comply with US government laws and regulations. So you are wrong they don't control the government per se. Else there will be no trade war between US and China today.


You don't understand. US tech corporate feels threaten by made in China 2025 plan. One of the most important stumbling block is made in China 2025. The US corporate order federal to intervene and stop China. If China succeed. Large number of US corporate have their profits cut. It's not as simple as it seems on outside.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mike2000 is back

Beast said:


> You don't understand. US tech corporate feels threaten by made in China 2025 plan. One of the most important stumbling block is made in China 2025. The US corporate order federal to intervene and stop China. If China succeed. Large number of US corporate have their profits cut. It's not as simple as it seems on outside.


Even if they did i don't think they will want US government to impose tariffs that penalises US companies factories in China. How does this help these US corporations? it instead affects their business in the wrong way reason they are totally against this, but Trump doesn't gives a shit, he does what he wants. lol US corporations never liked or wanted trump to be president in the first place since they were against most of his policies reason they tried everything to stop him from being elected but failed. Just look at the US media insults and jokes of Trump on almost everything he does. lol This is also the thing about democracies and giving too much freedom to the press, in any developing country these journalists will be behind bars or dismissed from their job or even worse. lol 
Now US corporations have no choice but to follow US government laws else they too would have to face consequences. Trump will keep doing what he thinks is right for the US and to make the US 'Great again'. lol


----------



## Beast

mike2000 is back said:


> Even if they did i don't think they will want US government to impose tariffs that penalises US companies factories in China. How does this help these US corporations? it instead affects their business in the wrong way reason they are totally against this, but Trump doesn't gives a shit, he does what he wants. lol US corporations never liked or wanted trump to be president in the first place since they were against most of his policies reason they tried everything to stop him from being elected but failed. They have no choice but to follow US government laws else they too would have to face consequences. Trump will keep doing what he thinks is right for the US and to make the US 'Great again'. lol


They thought by doing this, US companies will return back to US the manufacturing plant. See how naive they think...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

Beast said:


> They thought by doing this, US companies will return back to US the manufacturing plant. See how naive they think...


Its Trump as president who decides what he wants to do. He has the final say. Reason i said every US corporation has to adhere to US government laws whether they like it or not. The other guy was making it sound like US corporations are the ones making all government decisions which is another conspiracy theory and wrong analogy. Its just that US private companies are so innovative, big, strong, and formed the bulk of the US economy, so its normal that US government will consider their views and interests in making their decisions which might affect these corporations business(and thus the american economy), but that doesn't means its the corporations that controls or make US government decisions, they can influence it but they don't have the final say. The president does.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

mike2000 is back said:


> Its Trump as president who decides what he wants to do. He has the final say. Reason i said every US corporation has to adhere to US government laws whether they like it or not. The other guy was making it sound like US corporations are the ones making all government decisions which is another conspiracy theory and wrong analogy. Its just that US private companies are so innovative, big, strong, and formed the bulk of the US economy, so its normal that US government will consider their views and interests in making their decisions which might affect these corporations business(and thus the american economy), but that doesn't means its the corporations that controls or make US government decisions, they can influence it but they don't have the final say. The president does.


You cannot deny of Giant US corporate influence on US president and federal. Tell me why after so many years of mass killing by assault rifle in US. Still no ban on assault rifle? I am sure you know the reason behind it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mike2000 is back

Beast said:


> You cannot deny of Giant US corporate influence on US president and federal. Tell me why after so many years of mass killing by assault rifle in US. Still no ban on assault rifle? I am sure you know the reason behind it.


You forget that i said something similar. As i said before US government obviously has to take into account the interests of its private companies who make up the bulk of the US economy and are the main drivers of growth for the US economy and world leaders in technology and innovation. So US government has to take their interests/business into consideration as well(which i clearly stated before) for the US economy benefit as well.
In regards to Guns you mentioned its a similar case as well, but on top of that there is something unique here among developed countries and even european/western countries. . You have to go back to US history and how they gained their independence to understand where the gun culture comes from. The US gained its independence from us after a bitter bloody fight for independence by US citizens and militias(aided by France back then as well, they were our competitor for world dominance. lol ). However even before this, The militia/frontiersman spirit derives from an early American dependence on arms to protect themselves from foreign armies and hostile Native Americans themselves. Survival depended upon everyone being capable of using a weapon. Prior to the american revolution there was neither budget nor manpower nor government desire to maintain a full-time army. Therefore, the armed citizen-soldier carried the responsibility. Service in militia, including providing one's own ammunition and weapons, was mandatory for all men just as registering for military service upon turning eighteen is today. Yet, as early as the 1700s, the mandatory universal militia duty gave way to voluntary militia units and a reliance on a regular army thereafter. Throughout the 19th century the institution of the civilian militia began to decline and gave way to a more military one which fought for Independence against Britain. So even after gaining independence U.S citizens/people became very wary of government authority and protective of their freedom and individual rights. So people grew accustomed to bearing arms and wanted to carry on with that culture which is constitutionally protected by the US bill of rights.
So American attitudes on gun ownership date back to their revolutionary war, and comes also from the hunting/sporting ethos, and the militia/frontier ethos that draw from the country's early history. Its something Americans have kept to this day and why so many American are not in favour of having that right taken away from them. Even today many Americans are still in favour of their right to bear arms. Its a cultural/historical thing.
Anyway we have gone off topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

mike2000 is back said:


> You forget that i said something similar. As i said before US government obviously has to take into account the interests of its private companies who make up the bulk of the US economy and are the main drivers of growth for the US economy and world leaders in technology and innovation. So US government has to take their interests/business into consideration as well(which i clearly stated before) for the US economy benefit as well.
> In regards to Guns you mentioned its a similar case as well, but on top of that there is something unique here among developed countries and even european/western countries. . You have to go back to US history and how they gained their independence to understand where the gun culture comes from. The US gained its independence from us after a bitter bloody fight for independence by US citizens and militias(aided by France back then as well, they were our competitor for world dominance. lol ). However even before this, The militia/frontiersman spirit derives from an early American dependence on arms to protect themselves from foreign armies and hostile Native Americans themselves. Survival depended upon everyone being capable of using a weapon. Prior to the american revolution there was neither budget nor manpower nor government desire to maintain a full-time army. Therefore, the armed citizen-soldier carried the responsibility. Service in militia, including providing one's own ammunition and weapons, was mandatory for all men just as registering for military service upon turning eighteen is today. Yet, as early as the 1700s, the mandatory universal militia duty gave way to voluntary militia units and a reliance on a regular army thereafter. Throughout the 19th century the institution of the civilian militia began to decline and gave way to a more military one which fought for Independence against Britain. So even after gaining independence U.S citizens/people became very wary of government authority and protective of their freedom and individual rights. So people grew accustomed to bearing arms and wanted to carry on with that culture which is constitutionally protected by the US bill of rights.
> So American attitudes on gun ownership date back to their revolutionary war, and comes also from the hunting/sporting ethos, and the militia/frontier ethos that draw from the country's early history. Its something Americans have kept to this day and why so many American are not in favour of having that right taken away from them. Even today many Americans are still in favour of their right to bear arms. Its a cultural/historical thing.
> Anyway we have gone off topic.


All major US gunmaker CEO all occupied an important post in US federal. Here we are asking them to ban assault rifle and not ban guns. Even such move in US is impossible. Cos it will hurt their profit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Beast said:


> All major US gunmaker CEO all occupied an important post in US federal. Here we are asking them to ban assault rifle and not ban guns. Even such move in US is impossible. Cos it will hurt their profit.



No it's not because of reasons that you think. Yes there are corporate profits involved, but US has a huge sections of gun owning people who are completely against any significant change. 

Gun ownership is guaranteed by the 2nd amendment. A constitutional amendment is very very hard in US. It needs 2/3rd of both houses of Congress and most of the states. That kind of support is simply not there in the US yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Bussard Ramjet said:


> No it's not because of reasons that you think. Yes there are corporate profits involved, but US has a huge sections of gun owning people who are completely against any significant change.
> 
> Gun ownership is guaranteed by the 2nd amendment. A constitutional amendment is very very hard in US. It needs 2/3rd of both houses of Congress and most of the states. That kind of support is simply not there in the US yet.



I am not asking for gun ban but assault rifle banned. But that will hurt US gunmaker badly if it happened. Many US gunmaker occupied important Federal post. Obama has tried many times, obviously it dont work. Trump dont even attempt to try.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nan Yang

mike2000 is back said:


> if that was the case then U.S government wouldn't have imposed such tariffs on U.S companies who have manufacturing facilities in China(the tariffs affects them a lot), since Almost every U.S corporation(especially Google) is totally against Donald trumps limits on US tech exports, trade war, tariffs against China, but there is nothing they can do but comply with US government laws and regulations. So you are wrong they don't control the government per se. Else there will be no trade war between US and China today.
> So your analogy is wrong. The only difference here is that the US system has long been built to encourage the private sector to be the main growth drivers of the economy since the government mainly plays a supporting role and creating necessary environment for private enterprises to thrive. This is the biggest advantage of the U.S as well. Same way they have done with their space sector with Space x and blue origin etc who now lead the world in space tech even as private companies. China has learned from this and recently Beijing also opened their space sector to private sector(something many people would have never imagined could happen just a decade or two before). So i believe private sector is the way to go if a country wants to lead in tech sector nowadays. SOE are too inflexible/rigid and not as innovative(less incentives for them to do so) compared to private enterprises, since private companies are more risk takers than SOE and without taking risks and diving into the unknown its difficult to create new things/products. Government should mostly be playing be playing a supporting role,creating a level playing field, and creating a conducive environment fro private enterprises to thrive. The government can still be involved in other strategic sectors obviously, but doesn't means they should shut the doors to private sector and see them as a threat to state owned companies. Else if a country's growth is led and totally controlled by SOE there will be a limit to the extent to which they can perform and grow. They will forever be playing catch up.


Not entirely true. 
Trump is more an exception then the rule. Doesn't he use executive power to bypass congress ? 
Encourage free enterprise by all means but ultimately the government must always be in control. 
Beware that all private company are driven by profit and not by national or social interest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## j20blackdragon

Bussard Ramjet said:


> While we are at, why not also compare apples with oranges? Or even better, compare cars with ships?
> 
> GPU and a ASIC are two VERY DIFFERENT things.
> 
> Like a GPU and CPU. A GPU is 100 times, even 1000 times better at stuff that it is designed to do compared to a CPU. But this doesn't mean that CPU is itself replaced.
> 
> Similarly, all these ASICs are designed to implement certain algorithms. GPUs as such are still needed for MANY applications, and will continue to be needed, even in AI/Machine Learning.



A modern smartphone SoC has a multi-core CPU, GPU, and NPU integrated into a single chip. So all of these components obviously would have their own usefulness and functionality, otherwise they wouldn't exist.







But a smartphone is a multifunction device. It needs to be able to run a million different apps. You surf the web and play video games on your smartphone.

But what about a warehouse-sized data center run by Google?

Are these data centers rendering graphics for video games?

About a decade ago, Google was just beginning to drive its voice recognition services with deep neural networks, complex mathematical systems that can learn particular tasks by analyzing vast amounts of data. Google engineers realized that if each of the world's Android phones used the new Google voice search for just three minutes a day, the company would need TWICE AS MANY DATA CENTERS.

So Google created their own TPU instead of using Nvidia.

Using Nvidia is actually easier because it's an off-the-shelf product so you save some up-front cost.

But what is the cost for Google if they are forced to build twice the number of data centers?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

Can China Become Memory Self-Sufficient? | EE Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## j20blackdragon

Huawei Mate 20 X (5G) Teardown

Majority of chips are already from non-American companies.










This ban was supposed to bring one of China's national champions to its knees. What happened?

I don't know if there is a free teardown report for the Mate 30 Pro yet. You can buy this one for $2,000 if you want.
http://www.i-runway.com/iRunway-Ind...etails/69/Teardown-Report:-Huawei-Mate-30-Pro

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## j20blackdragon

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Then why is it that DJI has partnered with Flir for their thermal imaging solutions?
> 
> Also, do these companies offer comparable products to Flir?



Because DJI is a *commercial *drone maker.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

NOVEMBER 1, 2019
*Researchers build a silicon-graphene-germanium transistor for future THz operation*
by Chinese Academy of Sciences



Device design and fabrication. a A Si–Gr–Ge transistor is built by directly stacking a Si membrane, single-layer graphene and a Ge substrate. b Optical image of a Si–Gr–Ge transistor (scale bar: 20 μm). c SEM image of a Si membrane on graphene (scale bar: 4 μm). d Illustration of the cross-section of the transistor. e Illustration of the basic operating principle of the transistor. Credit: _Nature Communications_

In 1947, the first transistor, a bipolar junction transistor (BJT), was invented in the Bell Laboratory and has since led to the age of information technology. In recent decades, there has been a persistent demand for higher frequency operation for a BJT, leading to the inventions of new devices such as heterojunction bipolar transistors (HBT) and hot electron transistors (HET). The HBTs have enabled terahertz operations, but their cut-off frequency is ultimately limited by the base transit time; for the HETs, the demand of a thin base without pinholes and with a low base resistance usually causes difficulties in material selection and fabrication.

Recently, researchers have proposed graphene as a base material for transistors. Because of the atomic thickness, the graphene base is almost transparent to electron transport, leading to a negligible base transit time. At the same time, the remarkably high carrier mobility of graphene will benefit the base resistance compared with a thin bulk material. Graphene-based transistors (GBTs) generally use a tunnel emitter that emits an electron through an insulator. However, the emitter potential barrier height seriously limits the cut-off frequency. Theoretical study has indicated that a Schottky emitter may solve this potential barrier limitation.

A team of researchers at the Institute of Metal Research, Chinese Academy of Sciences, has built the first graphene-based transistor with a Schottky emitter, which is a silicon-graphene-germanium transistor. Using a semiconductor membrane and graphene transfer, the team stacked three materials including an n-type top single-crystal Si membrane, a middle single-layer graphene (Gr) and an n-type bottom Ge substrate.

Compared with the previous tunnel emitters, the on-current of the Si-Gr Schottky emitter shows the maximum on-current and the smallest capacitance, leading to a delay time more than 1,000 times shorter. Thus, the alpha cut-off frequency of the transistor is expected to increase from about 1 MHz by using the previous tunnel emitters to above 1 GHz by using the current Schottky emitter. THz operation is expected using a compact model of an ideal device. The electrical behavior and physical activity of the working transistor are discussed in detail in the published paper in _Nature Communications_.

With further engineering, the vertical semiconductor-graphene-semiconductor transistor is promising for high-speed applications in future 3-D monolithic integration because of the advantages of atomic thickness, high carrier mobility, and the high feasibility of a Schottky emitter.

*More information: *Chi Liu et al. A vertical silicon-graphene-germanium transistor, _Nature Communications_ (2019). DOI: 10.1038/s41467-019-12814-1​


https://phys.org/news/2019-11-silicon-graphene-germanium-transistor-future-thz.html


----------



## JSCh

*SMIC to move 12nm FinFET process to risk production by year-end 2019 | DIGITIMES*
Lena Li, Taipei; Jessie Shen, DIGITIMES
Thursday 14 November 2019

China's Semiconductor Manufacturing International (SMIC) has kicked off volume production of 14nm FinFET chips, and plans to move a newer 12nm FinFET process to risk production by the end of 2019, according to sources familiar with the matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

China memory chip output zooms from zero to 5% of world total - Nikkei Asian Review

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese foundry HSMC gearing up for 14nm, 7nm chip production*
Lena Li, Shanghai; Jessie Shen, DIGITIMES
Friday 22 November 2019

Wuhan Hongxin Semiconductor Manufacturing (HSMC), a logic IC foundry founded in late 2017, is gearing up for 14nm and 7nm process manufacturing eyeing to be China's most advanced contract chipmaker.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## j20blackdragon

JSCh said:


> *Chinese foundry HSMC gearing up for 14nm, 7nm chip production*
> Lena Li, Shanghai; Jessie Shen, DIGITIMES
> Friday 22 November 2019
> 
> Wuhan Hongxin Semiconductor Manufacturing (HSMC), a logic IC foundry founded in late 2017, is gearing up for 14nm and 7nm process manufacturing eyeing to be China's most advanced contract chipmaker.



Holy crap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## j20blackdragon

Kirin A1, a chip small enough to fit into an earbud.






Note the DSP and application processor integrated into a single chip.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## j20blackdragon

*Huawei Manages to Make Smartphones Without American Chips*

By Asa Fitch and Dan Strumpf
Dec. 1, 2019

American tech companies are getting the go-ahead to resume business with Chinese smartphone giant Huawei Technologies Co., *but it may be too late: It is now building smartphones without U.S. chips.*

*Huawei’s latest phone, which it unveiled in September—the Mate 30 with a curved display and wide-angle cameras that competes with Apple Inc.’s iPhone 11—contained no U.S. parts, according to an analysis by UBS and Fomalhaut Techno Solutions, a Japanese technology lab that took the device apart to inspect its insides.*

In May, the Trump administration banned U.S. shipments to Huawei as trade tensions with Beijing escalated. That move stopped companies like Qualcomm Inc. and Intel Corp. from exporting chips to the company, though some shipments of parts resumed over the summer after companies determined they weren’t affected by the ban.

Commerce Secretary Wilbur Ross, whose department oversees export licenses, last month said U.S.-based chip makers were being granted licenses to resume some other deliveries. The department has received nearly 300 license applications, he said.

Meanwhile, Huawei has made significant strides in shedding its dependence on parts from U.S. companies. (At issue are chips from U.S.-based companies, not those necessarily made in America; many U.S. chip companies make their semiconductors abroad.)

Huawei long relied on suppliers like Qorvo Inc., the North Carolina maker of chips that are used to connect smartphones with cell towers, and Skyworks Solutions Inc., a Woburn, Mass.-based company that makes similar chips. It also used parts from Broadcom Inc., the San Jose-based maker of Bluetooth and Wi-Fi chips, and Cirrus Logic Inc., an Austin, Texas-based company that makes chips for producing sound.

While Huawei hasn’t stopped using American chips entirely, it has reduced its reliance on U.S. suppliers or eliminated U.S. chips in phones launched since May, including the company’s Y9 Prime and Mate smartphones, according to Fomalhaut’s teardown analysis. Similar inspections by iFixit and Tech Insights Inc., two other firms that take apart phones to inspect components, have come to similar conclusions.

With the Mate 30, audio chips supplied in older versions came from Cirrus Logic. In the newer Mate 30 models, chips were provided by NXP Semiconductors NV, a Dutch chip maker, according to Fomalhaut. *Power amplifiers provided by Qorvo or Skyworks were replaced with chips from HiSilicon*, Huawei’s in-house chip design firm, the teardown analysis showed.

*“When Huawei came out with this high-end phone—and this is its flagship—with no U.S. content, that made a pretty big statement,” said Christopher Rolland, a semiconductor analyst at Susquehanna International Group. He said that in recent meetings, Huawei executives told him that the company was moving away from American parts, but it was still surprising how quickly it happened.*

A Huawei spokesman said it is the company’s “clear preference to continue to integrate and buy components from U.S. supply partners. If that proves impossible because of the decisions of the U.S. government, we will have no choice but to find alternative supply from non-U.S. sources.”

The Shenzhen-based manufacturer has many phone models and the technology inside can vary depending on where a handset is being sold. Atif Malik, a Citigroup Inc. semiconductor analyst, said in a recent note there was “growing China domestic substitution risk” for U.S. companies, especially in lower-priced phones.

The U.S. has long considered Huawei telecommunications equipment a security threat, citing fears that its gear could be used to spy on Americans—something the company has said it wouldn’t do. Its smartphones, hugely popular in Europe and China, are effectively unavailable in the U.S. More recently, the company has become a bargaining chip in the U.S.-China trade war, with Beijing insisting on relief for Huawei as a condition for a trade deal.

Huawei executives say they anticipated the blacklisting after years of U.S. pressure on the company and last year they began stockpiling spare parts. In other cases, the phone maker identified non-U.S. suppliers or started working on its own replacement parts, according to Huawei executives.

Huawei has said it bought $11 billion of U.S. technology last year, though not all of it was subjected to export restrictions, a Huawei spokesman said.

Several U.S. chip makers, like Qorvo, Skyworks, and Broadcom, this year warned of earnings hits because of the partial U.S. export ban.

Huawei’s drive to shake off its dependence on U.S. parts goes beyond smartphones. *John Suffolk, the company’s top cybersecurity official, said in an interview that the company is now capable of producing—without U.S. components—the 5G base stations that are a key part of the infrastructure needed for the high-speed network.*

*“All of our 5G is now America-free,” Mr. Suffolk said.* “We would like to continue using American components,” he said. “It’s good for American industry. It’s good for Huawei. That has been taken out of our hands.”

*Huawei began testing these base stations over the summer, a spokesman said. Though its ability to produce them is still limited to about 5,000 a month, the spokesman said the figure should increase to about 125,000 a month next year.*

“Independence of U.S. supply indicates that the strategies of the U.S. in trying to isolate Huawei are not working,” said Handel Jones, president of consulting firm International Business Strategies Inc.

Despite this progress, Huawei still has one big supply-chain vulnerability. Its smartphones run on the Google Android operating system and make use of a number of Google-made apps. While Android is open source and can be used freely, the apps—including YouTube, Google Maps and the Play app store—aren’t. At its launch in September, the Mate 30 was Huawei’s first major phone to launch without Google’s proprietary apps. Google declined to comment.

The Chinese company’s booming smartphone business could suffer—especially in overseas markets—if it doesn’t regain access to the apps, analysts have said. Huawei has unveiled a self-developed operating system, called HarmonyOS, to replace Android. But the operating system wasn’t originally designed for smartphones and Huawei executives have said they would prefer to stick with Android.

https://www.wsj.com/articles/huawei-manages-to-make-smartphones-without-american-chips-11575196201

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Changxin Storage Announces New Roadmap: Production of 19nm Computer Memory Has Begun*
December 2, 2019

Changxin Storage Technology Co., Ltd. (CXMT) has begun production of computer memory based on the 19nm process, and the company has developed at least two 10nm process roadmaps, with plans to produce various types of dynamic random memory (DRAM) in the future. In order to increase production, Changxin Storage also plans to build two other fabs. As part of the Made in China 2025 project, it is expected to support about half of the world’s DRAM needs.


...

Changxin Storage Announces New Roadmap: Production of 19nm Computer Memory Has Begun – small tech news

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*SMIC Chairman Says U.S.-China Trade War Has Little Impact on China’s Chip Ambitions*

By Kim Eun-jin
December 9, 2019, 10:06
SMIC chairman says the company's development of extreme ultraviolet lithography (EUV) is progressing as planned.


SMIC’s development of extreme ultraviolet lithography (EUV) is on track as it has smoothly resolved the issue of receiving EUV equipment with ASML, said the chairman of the Chinese semiconductor company in Seoul recently.


...

SMIC Chairman Says U.S.-China Trade War Has Little Impact on China’s Chip Ambitions - 비즈니스코리아 - BusinessKorea

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paul2

JSCh said:


> *Changxin Storage Announces New Roadmap: Production of 19nm Computer Memory Has Begun*
> December 2, 2019
> 
> Changxin Storage Technology Co., Ltd. (CXMT) has begun production of computer memory based on the 19nm process, and the company has developed at least two 10nm process roadmaps, with plans to produce various types of dynamic random memory (DRAM) in the future. In order to increase production, Changxin Storage also plans to build two other fabs. As part of the Made in China 2025 project, it is expected to support about half of the world’s DRAM needs.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Changxin Storage Announces New Roadmap: Production of 19nm Computer Memory Has Begun – small tech news


After Qinghua spent *$70 billion bucks* on memory, that should've been the time for them to finally deliver.

It would've been good news if not the circumstances. Such a facepalm.


----------



## Han Patriot

Paul2 said:


> After Qinghua spent *$70 billion bucks* on memory, that should've been the time for them to finally deliver.
> 
> It would've been good news if not the circumstances. Such a facepalm.


70 bil? That's abit far fetched ok. Stop exaggerating like our southern neighbor


----------



## j20blackdragon



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paul2

> In 2016 we started the construction of the memory base in Wuhan. This year we will build another two semiconductor manufacturing sites in Chengdu and Nanjing. *The total investment of the three projects has exceeded $70 billion.* Tsinghua Unigroup shoulders the future of IC Industry.


Shenzhen ChangXin Memory (CXMT) claim success in DRAM production

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Olli Ranta

Paul2 said:


> Shenzhen ChangXin Memory (CXMT) claim success in DRAM production



That article from simmtester is a copy from article in EEtimes by Junko Yoshida two days earlier. That _$70 billion _claimed in 2017 never materialized. 
https://www.eetimes.com/changxin-emerging-as-chinas-first-only-dram-maker/


----------



## j20blackdragon

Chinese x86 Zhaoxin KX-7000 update.

First signs of tapeout and functional samples of the processor began to appear in September 2019.

Zhaoxin KX-7000(OctaCore) appeared on GeekBench in November 2019.






Wang Weilin, chief engineer of Zhaoxin, said that the performance goal of KX-7000 is to reach the level of AMD in the same period, and the target product is at least Zen2 architecture level.

At present, Zhaoxin has achieved 3GHz under the 16nm process.

Goal of KX-7000 is to achieve 8-core 4.0GHz at 7nm.

Best case scenario, can reach 80-90% performance of AMD Ryzen 7 3700X.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Paul2

Olli Ranta said:


> That article from simmtester is a copy from article in EEtimes by Junko Yoshida two days earlier. That _$70 billion _claimed in 2017 never materialized.
> https://www.eetimes.com/changxin-emerging-as-chinas-first-only-dram-maker/


If those $70B never materialises, then where did they go then?...

Almost 450,000,000,000 CNY is not a pocket change, you know. A second south-north water diversion project, or a second manned space program, a second 3 gorges dam, a half of existing HSR network, a big chump of an OBOR programme, or an entire megacity built from scratch...


----------



## Han Patriot

Paul2 said:


> If those $70B never materialises, then where did they go then?...
> 
> Almost 450,000,000,000 CNY is not a pocket change, you know. A second south-north water diversion project, or a second manned space program, a second 3 gorges dam, a half of existing HSR network, a big chump of an OBOR programme, or an entire megacity built from scratch...


I am pretty sure you are not Chinese for one. Two China is rich but not that rich that we just buen 70 bil$, we are not US. Not materialise means they bought the land but the project did not progress beyond that and now they are earning from the land appreciation. But that deviates from their initial cause. Anyhow, China has twch foe 2 three types of mem now, NOR NAND and DRAM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paul2

Han Patriot said:


> Two China is rich but not that rich that we just buen 70 bil$, we are not US. Not materialise means they bought the land but the project did not progress beyond that and now they are earning from the land appreciation.


Yes, doing land speculations with state money on an astronomical scale is certainly not what their mandate is. Would they be a normal state company, their directors would've been double regulated years ago.

For such amount of cash they could've bought any memory maker other than Samsung few times over. And if they were hellbent on doing it with indigenously developed tech, they could've done it like 10 time over if they weren't hiring such incompetents.

China already had quite successful niche DRAM players who were doing just fine, so the argument that "Chinese tech can't do that" is no more than a joke. Xingmem has a thriving speciality RAM business, a fully privately owned CanSemi also does embedded DRAM. Both of them have no problem doing without astronomical sums in state subsidies.

Previously Unigroup bought and merged RDA and Spreadtrum in a "brilliant strategic move," and now the resulting company seem to show no life signs. Same was for their "Domestic FPGA" effort. Such cases are many.

I don't know what they are trying to do, and I think their directors don't know either.

We saw same patterns over and over. A state company opens a tons of nondescript holding companies for its investments, which in turn do the same, each then engaging in trading and loaning their shares to god knows whom for no apparent reason, with all men involved somehow making millions out of nowhere: https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/陈良宇事件


----------



## Mohrenn

Paul2 said:


> Yes, doing land speculations with state money on an astronomical scale is certainly not what their mandate is. Would they be a normal state company, their directors would've been double regulated years ago.
> 
> For such amount of cash they could've bought any memory maker other than Samsung few times over. And if they were hellbent on doing it with indigenously developed tech, they could've done it like 10 time over if they weren't hiring such incompetents.
> 
> China already had quite successful niche DRAM players who were doing just fine, so the argument that "Chinese tech can't do that" is no more than a joke. Xingmem has a thriving speciality RAM business, a fully privately owned CanSemi also does embedded DRAM. Both of them have no problem doing without astronomical sums in state subsidies.
> 
> Previously Unigroup bought and merged RDA and Spreadtrum in a "brilliant strategic move," and now the resulting company seem to show no life signs. Same was for their "Domestic FPGA" effort. Such cases are many.
> 
> I don't know what they are trying to do, and I think their directors don't know either.
> 
> We saw same patterns over and over. A state company opens a tons of nondescript holding companies for its investments, which in turn do the same, each then engaging in trading and loaning their shares to god knows whom for no apparent reason, with all men involved somehow making millions out of nowhere: https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/陈良宇事件



Dude, you have a serious case of being a moron

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paul2

Mohrenn said:


> Dude, you have a serious case of being a moron


Good boy! Go get yourself a candy now


----------



## Han Patriot

Paul2 said:


> Yes, doing land speculations with state money on an astronomical scale is certainly not what their mandate is. Would they be a normal state company, their directors would've been double regulated years ago.
> 
> For such amount of cash they could've bought any memory maker other than Samsung few times over. And if they were hellbent on doing it with indigenously developed tech, they could've done it like 10 time over if they weren't hiring such incompetents.
> 
> China already had quite successful niche DRAM players who were doing just fine, so the argument that "Chinese tech can't do that" is no more than a joke. Xingmem has a thriving speciality RAM business, a fully privately owned CanSemi also does embedded DRAM. Both of them have no problem doing without astronomical sums in state subsidies.
> 
> Previously Unigroup bought and merged RDA and Spreadtrum in a "brilliant strategic move," and now the resulting company seem to show no life signs. Same was for their "Domestic FPGA" effort. Such cases are many.
> 
> I don't know what they are trying to do, and I think their directors don't know either.
> 
> We saw same patterns over and over. A state company opens a tons of nondescript holding companies for its investments, which in turn do the same, each then engaging in trading and loaning their shares to god knows whom for no apparent reason, with all men involved somehow making millions out of nowhere: https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/陈良宇事件


Paul stop flooding like an Indian. Firstly there is no 70 bil invested, secondly thwir original intention was to set up a mem giant, guess who fcked it up, the land thwy acquired appreciated, they made a profit, not the intention none the less. BUY SAMSUNG? WHAT ARE YOU SMOKING? They tried buying micron, guess what happened? I am not arguing private companies are better the point is private companies will nEVeR invest in this expensive shit. The returns are too far away, China does it due to strategic reasons. GOING BY YOUR logic that our SOEs are like your PSUs, we should be India now and not a threat to US right? Common sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paul2

Han Patriot said:


> Firstly there is no 70 bil invested


Where those 70 bil are then? And where were they supposed to get them in the first place?



Han Patriot said:


> secondly thwir original intention was to set up a mem giant, guess who fcked it up


Who?



Han Patriot said:


> They tried buying micron, guess what happened?


They haven't tried hard enough, low end people. Have they ever tried suing back? Have they considered an option buying Micron's overseas subsidiaries outside of CFIUS jurisdiction.



Han Patriot said:


> I am not arguing private companies are better the point is private companies will nEVeR invest in this expensive shit.


Do they need to invest in expensive shit in the first place? DRAM is an unprofitable cyclical industry, and out fabs have just started working when prices hit rock bottom. Speciality DRAM would've been a perfect bang for buck, with potential for further expansion into mainstream.


----------



## Han Patriot

Paul2 said:


> Where those 70 bil are then? And where were they supposed to get them in the first place?


Let me teach you simple math and logics, if I intend to buy a house for 100 dollars but end upp buying the land for 20 dollars, where is the remaining 80$? Come on use some common sense my dear yindoo fren. 



Paul2 said:


> Who?


You typed a flood of contents and then you dunno who? Read again your post and mine. 



Paul2 said:


> They haven't tried hard enough, low end people. Have they ever tried suing back? Have they considered an option buying Micron's overseas subsidiaries outside of CFIUS jurisdiction.


Hahahh sure geniua, we should appoint you as the advisor right? Buying micron subsidiaries? Gosh, people need to sell for you to buy, and how does buying a subsidiary give you access to technology genius? 



Paul2 said:


> Do they need to invest in expensive shit in the first place? DRAM is an unprofitable cyclical industry, and out fabs have just started working when prices hit rock bottom. Speciality DRAM would've been a perfect bang for buck, with potential for further expansion into mainstream.


Do you know what is the memory market size in China? All semiconductor are expensive shit bhai. Tell me what are 'cheaper' speciality DRAM? What's the market size? That's the reason India is no where, talk too much. Now we are a threar to the Korean US monopoly. That's good for the market.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

Oppo developing its own mobile chips, says report | DIGITIMES
Lena Li, Taipei; Steve Shen, DIGITIMES
Friday 13 December 2019
Chinese handset vendor Oppo is currently developing a mobile processor in house, and the chip, dubbed M1, is an auxiliary processor, according to a China-based _tech.qq.com_ report, citing company sources.

The report said company vice president Liu Chang had made the revelation at a recent technology forum. He said that Oppo currently boasts the ability to make its own chips, highlighted by the demonstration of its in-house developed VOOC fast-charging chips at the forum.

The report did not provide details of the chip.

At the forum, which was held to mark the completion of Oppo's new office building, company CEO Tony Chen also disclosed that Oppo will invest CNY50 billion (US$7.172 billion) to deepen its software and hardware prowess in the next three years, said the report.

In addition to enhancing its product portfolios, the company's future R&D push will be also eyeing the development of emerging technologies including 5G/6G, AI, AR and big data, Chen was quoted as saying.

Liu, who also serves as dean of Oppo's research institute, revealed that the company is scheduled to launch an array of new products, including smartwatches, true wireless stereo (TWS) headsets, and 5G CPE (customer premises equipment) products, in the first quarter of 2020.

Oppo is also developing new products utilizing flexible panels, Liu added.


----------



## Paul2

Han Patriot said:


> Hahahh sure geniua, we should appoint you as the advisor right? Buying micron subsidiaries? Gosh, people need to sell for you to buy, and how does buying a subsidiary give you access to technology genius?


Their fabs abroad work under subsidiaries. I myself had a coworker who once worked in Micron's China fab.


Han Patriot said:


> Do you know what is the memory market size in China?


Will it make any difference if you can't make money from it man?

Hynix will steamroll whatever newcomers in China now when they don't have to pay the tariff.

Buddy, I worked in electronics for longer than you


----------



## Han Patriot

Paul2 said:


> Their fabs abroad work under subsidiaries. I myself had a coworker who once worked in Micron's China fab.
> Will it make any difference if you can't make money from it man?


Subsidiaries and patents are 2 different things genius. At most you are buying facilities, equipment and sales channel, not patents or technology. Understand? What has making money got to do with buying technology or developing it? Strategically it is imperative for China to maintain a semiconductor industry even if it means losing some money. Why do you think US feels threatened, because we want technology regardless of the cost. They used the market economy argument to deter a potential rival. How many billions you think US sunk in research before passing it to the civillian economy? 




Paul2 said:


> Hynix will steamroll whatever newcomers in China now when they don't have to pay the tariff.
> 
> Buddy, I worked in electronics for longer than you


It doesn't matter, the market is so big in China, with a stroke of pen, all will be required to buy local if Trump does a national security shit again. We can use the same argument right? You need to look at this as an ecosystem not just one company. If Hynix is so confident, then good, nobody should be worried, let the chinks do the stupud thing, but history tells us whenever China does something, in the end we always get what we want, its a matter of time.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Olli Ranta

Han Patriot said:


> Subsidiaries and patents are 2 different things genius. At most you are buying facilities, equipment and sales channel, not patents or technology.


Just FYI, that article from Junko Yoshida has a last discussion item from Junko stating an agreement on patents:
http://www.wilan.com/news/news-rele...cense-and-Acquisition-Agreements/default.aspx As we speculated in our story, ChangXin Memory Technologies, Inc. has entered into a patent license agreement with WiLAN to acquire DRAM patents developed by former Qimonda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Olli Ranta said:


> Just FYI, that article from Junko Yoshida has a last discussion item from Junko stating an agreement on patents:
> http://www.wilan.com/news/news-rele...cense-and-Acquisition-Agreements/default.aspx As we speculated in our story, ChangXin Memory Technologies, Inc. has entered into a patent license agreement with WiLAN to acquire DRAM patents developed by former Qimonda.


Yup i am aware of it, even the ex tech chief from Qimonda is in CXMT and apparently he developed some new tech for CXMT.


----------



## j20blackdragon

AMD Epyc 7742 is a 64-core CPU with a 2.25GHz base clock, 3.4GHz max clock, and 225W TDP at 7nm.

Compare that to the Kunpeng 920 from Huawei.


j20blackdragon said:


> Btw, just in case you haven't noticed. Huawei has already rolled out 64 core on 7nm. Why do you think the US government is so terrified?
> View attachment 560451



64-core CPU is for high-performance computing, enterprise workloads, artificial intelligence and cloud-native apps.

But Huawei also has 4/8 core CPU for desktop.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fitpOsitive

j20blackdragon said:


> AMD Epyc 7742 is a 64-core CPU with a 2.25GHz base clock, 3.4GHz max clock, and 225W TDP at 7nm.
> 
> Compare that to the Kunpeng 920 from Huawei.
> 
> 
> 64-core CPU is for high-performance computing, enterprise workloads, artificial intelligence and cloud-native apps.
> 
> But Huawei also has 4/8 core CPU for desktop.


Cores and thread, even systems, gives flat performance beyond a particular numbers. So 64 doesn't mean good as well.


----------



## j20blackdragon

fitpOsitive said:


> Cores and thread, even systems, gives flat performance beyond a particular numbers. So 64 doesn't mean good as well.



It all depends on what you're using the CPU for. For example, each of the top 4 supercomputers on the TOP500 list have over a million cores each. Sunway Taihulight has over 10 million cores.

But what you're saying is correct for desktop purposes.

Anyway, let me show the difference between Intel's 14nm vs Huawei's 7nm.

Intel Xeon Platinum 9282 is a 56-core server microprocessor operating at 2.6 GHz base, 3.8 GHz turbo boost, with a *TDP of 400W* at 14nm. Launched in April 2019.

Huawei Kunpeng 920 is a 64-core CPU operating at 2.6 GHz(base clock?) with a TDP of 180W at 7nm. Launched in January 2019.






You can literally combine together 2 Kunpeng 920s (128 cores!) and still have a lower TDP than Intel's 400W.

Also the price...

*Intel’s Xeon 9200 lineup is expected to be priced somewhere between in the $25K to $50K range, while the 56-core 9282 won’t be any less than $40K. You are looking at a TDP of 400W and a boost clock of 3.8GHz. Neat, but for that much, you can buy four 64-Core AMD Rome processors plus some extras too.*
https://www.techquila.co.in/7nm-amd-epyc-rome-cpu-64/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Han Patriot

j20blackdragon said:


> It all depends on what you're using the CPU for. For example, each of the top 4 supercomputers on the TOP500 list have over a million cores each. Sunway Taihulight has over 10 million cores.
> 
> But what you're saying is correct for desktop purposes.
> 
> Anyway, let me show the difference between Intel's 14nm vs Huawei's 7nm.
> 
> Intel Xeon Platinum 9282 is a 56-core server microprocessor operating at 2.6 GHz base, 3.8 GHz turbo boost, with a *TDP of 400W* at 14nm. Launched in April 2019.
> 
> Huawei Kunpeng 920 is a 64-core CPU operating at 2.6 GHz(base clock?) with a TDP of 180W at 7nm. Launched in January 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can literally combine together 2 Kunpeng 920s (128 cores!) and still have a lower TDP than Intel's 400W.
> 
> Also the price...
> 
> *Intel’s Xeon 9200 lineup is expected to be priced somewhere between in the $25K to $50K range, while the 56-core 9282 won’t be any less than $40K. You are looking at a TDP of 400W and a boost clock of 3.8GHz. Neat, but for that much, you can buy four 64-Core AMD Rome processors plus some extras too.*
> https://www.techquila.co.in/7nm-amd-epyc-rome-cpu-64/


Intel chips are power sucker highly inefficient, years of monopoly created this.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

qwerrty said:


> nasdaq.com
> *Baidu Unveils High-Performance AI Chip, Kunlun, at Baidu Create 2018*
> 4 minutes
> *The search engine provider releases China's first cloud-to-edge AI chip for training and inference*
> BEIJING, July 03, 2018 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- Baidu Inc. (NASDAQ:BIDU) today announced Kunlun, China's first cloud-to-edge AI chip, built to accommodate high performance requirements of a wide variety of AI scenarios. The announcement includes training chip "818-300"and inference chip "818-100". Kunlun can be applied to both cloud and edge scenarios, such as data centers, public clouds and autonomous vehicles.
> 
> Kunlun is a high-performance and cost-effective solution for the high processing demands of AI. It leverages Baidu's AI ecosystem, which includes AI scenarios like search ranking and deep learning frameworks like PaddlePaddle. Baidu's years of experience in optimizing the performance of these AI services and frameworks afforded the company the expertise required to build a world class AI chip.
> 
> In 2011, Baidu started developing an FPGA-based AI accelerator for deep learning and began using GPUs in datacenters. *Kunlun, which is made up of thousands of small cores, has a computational capability which is nearly 30 times faster than the original FPGA-based accelerator. Other key specifications include: 14nm Samsung engineering, 512 GB/second memory bandwidth, as well as 260TOPS while consuming 100 Watts of power.*
> 
> In addition to supporting the common open source deep learning algorithms, Kunlun chip can also support a wide variety of AI applications, including voice recognition, search ranking, natural language processing, autonomous driving and large-scale recommendations.
> 
> With the rapid emergence of AI applications, dramatically increasing requirements are being imposed on computational power. Traditional chips limit how much computing power is available and thus how far AI technologies can be accelerated. Baidu developed this chip, specifically designed for large-scale AI workloads, as an answer to this demand. Baidu believes that it will allow for significant advancements in the open AI ecosystem.
> 
> Baidu plans to continue to iterate upon this chip, developing it progressively to enable the expansion of an open AI ecosystem. As part of this, Baidu will continue to create "chip power" to meet the needs of various fields including intelligent vehicles, intelligent devices, voice recognition and image recognition.


*Baidu and Samsung Electronics Ready for Production of Leading-Edge AI Chip for Early Next Year*
Korea, China on December 18, 2019
*
Designed based on Samsung’s 14nm process and I-Cube TM package technology, Baidu KUNLUN chip to expand AI ecosystem and transform the user experience*

Baidu, a leading Chinese-language Internet search provider, and Samsung Electronics, a world leader in advanced semiconductor technology, today announced that Baidu’s first cloud-to-edge AI accelerator, Baidu KUNLUN, has completed its development and will be mass-produced early next year.


....

Baidu and Samsung Electronics Ready for Production of Leading-Edge AI Chip for Early Next Year – Samsung Global Newsroom

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

DECEMBER 18, 2019 FEATURE
*Study highlights the potential of nanotube digital electronics*
by Ingrid Fadelli , Tech Xplore



Device uniformity and medium-scale CNT integrated circuits. (a) Optical image showing a wafer covered with CNT FETs, with (b) corresponding transfer characteristics of 300 FETs. (c) SEM image showing a CNT 8-bit full adder CMOS circuit composed of 256 CNT FETs, with input (A and B) and output (Sum) waveform of the sum for a carry-in (d) Cin=0 and (e) Cin=1 from a previous addition. Credit: Dr. Haitao Xu.

Some experts in the field of electronics engineering have suggested that the use of silicon complementary metal-oxide semiconductors (CMOS) will start declining rapidly by the end of 2020. Despite their predictions, a class of alternative materials that can effectively sustain the computational power of new devices, while maintaining good energy efficiencies is yet to be clearly established.

Over the past few years, researchers have proposed several materials that could ultimately substitute current CMOS devices. Some of the most promising candidates are carbon nanotube (CNT)-based electronics, which can be fabricated using a variety of different techniques.

A team of researchers at Peking University and Xiangtan University in China has recently carried out a study investigating the potential of CNT materials for fabricating electronics. In their paper, published in _Nature Electronics_, the researchers discussed the development of nanotube-based CMOS field-effect transistors over time, while also highlighting some of the CNT materials that are currently available to electronics manufacturers.

"CNT is an ideal electronic material that offers solutions where other semiconductors fundamentally fail, particularly when scaled to the sub-10 nm dimensional scale," Lianmao Peng, one of the researchers who carried out the study, told TechXplore. "In this work, we demonstrated that CNT based electronics have the potential to outperform that of silicon technology by a large margin (experimentally demonstrated over ten times advantage) and that large-scale integrated circuits (ICs) can be constructed using carbon nanotubes."

The relevant physical parameters of CNTs, such as their structure and electronic properties, are now well-known in the field. To effectively explore the potential limitations of CNT materials, Peng and his colleagues Zhiyong Zhang and Chenguang Qiu thus analyzed the performance and qualities of individual CNTs, focusing on these specific parameters.

"Our results show that at sub-10 nm technology nodes, CNT transistors can be 3 times faster, and 4 times more energy efficient than their silicon counterparts," Peng explained. "We demonstrated that, even using the very limited university fabrication facility, we can fabricate transistors that outperform silicon transistors by many times, indicating that the chip industry could move ahead with the current speed for many more decades."

The study carried out by Peng and his colleagues provides further evidence suggesting that CNT transistors are a viable and desirable alternative to current silicon CMOS devices. In their analyses, the researchers also highlighted some of the advantages and disadvantages of the medium-scale integrated circuits that have been developed to date, as well as the challenges that are currently preventing their large-scale implementation.

According to Peng and his colleagues, developing integrated circuits (ICs) with new 3-D chip structures could enhance the performance of CNT materials further, making them up to hundreds of times more powerful. Their analyses and previous findings gathered by other research teams ultimately hint at the possibility of CNT technology being the solution to deliver more powerful and highly energy efficient chip technology in the post-Moore era.

"Right now, we can fabricate few extremely powerful transistors on individual CNTs, but not very complicated ICs," Peng said. "On the other hand, we can build CNT based ICs with over 10k transistors in three-dimensions using CNT thin film but with very limited performance. In the future, we need to combine the two directions of research, building high-performance large-scale ICs using CNT films with performance exceeding that of silicon chip technology."

*More information: *Lian-Mao Peng et al. Carbon nanotube digital electronics, _Nature Electronics_ (2019). DOI: 10.1038/s41928-019-0330-2​
Study highlights the potential of nanotube digital electronics | TechXplore

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

UNISOC@UNISOCTech

UNISOC has officially launched #IVYV5663, a high-performance solution customized for the #AIoT industry. V5663 is China's first AIoT solution that supports Wi-Fi 5 +BT 5 +MCU. It is based on Arm Cortex-M33 processor architecture, with a working frequency of 442 MHz.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1208032995447169024

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1207966449538486272

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grandmaster

JSCh said:


> *Baidu and Samsung Electronics Ready for Production of Leading-Edge AI Chip for Early Next Year*
> Korea, China on December 18, 2019
> *
> Designed based on Samsung’s 14nm process and I-Cube TM package technology, Baidu KUNLUN chip to expand AI ecosystem and transform the user experience*
> 
> Baidu, a leading Chinese-language Internet search provider, and Samsung Electronics, a world leader in advanced semiconductor technology, today announced that Baidu’s first cloud-to-edge AI accelerator, Baidu KUNLUN, has completed its development and will be mass-produced early next year.
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Baidu and Samsung Electronics Ready for Production of Leading-Edge AI Chip for Early Next Year – Samsung Global Newsroom



Just curious, just don't know why Baidu choose Samsung but not TSMC or other vendors? Qualcomm may drop Samsung because it doesn’t want Samsung to know its trade secrets and design drawings which it can then potentially use to improve its own Exynos chipsets. If Baidu go with Samsung, later Samsung may steal AI tech from Baidu.
----
For reference: https://wccftech.com/qualcomm-snapdragon-865-orders-samsung-no-deal/
*Qualcomm May Think That Providing Snapdragon 865 Orders May Lead Samsung to Make a Proper Exynos Equivalent SoC*
It was initially believed that the Snapdragon 865 would be made by Samsung, but a new report says that the order instead went to TSMC. That’s apparently not because Qualcomm thinks TSMC is any better, but because it reportedly doesn’t want Samsung to know its trade secrets and design drawings which it can then potentially use to improve its own Exynos chipsets.

On the other hand, the mid-tier Snapdragon 765 and Snapdragon 765G chips will apparently still be manufactured by Samsung, but they aren’t Qualcomm’s crown jewel by any means. In one way, getting Snapdragon 765 and Snapdragon 765G orders is good news for the South Korean giant, as its market share has apparently reduced in recent times, while TSMC still continues to dominate the industry.

With Samsung having shut down its custom core development facility due to being inferior in both performance and efficiency, and by extension, not competitive, it seems that Qualcomm has nothing to worry about. However, it turns out that the manufacturer still wants to be on the safe side and guard its intellectual property.

Apple and Huawei already make their own chipsets so they are least bothered about this. OPPO is apparently also planning to make its own SoC to power its phones. Not sharing its design with Samsung and weakening its business further by not giving its orders sounds like a pragmatic decision on Qualcomm’s end. Otherwise, in the worst-case scenario, Samsung might overtake it down the road, but that’s very unlikely for now.


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China unveils Brain-Computer Interface chip*
> Source: Xinhua| 2019-05-18 20:56:37|Editor: Liangyu
> 
> TIANJIN, May 18 (Xinhua) -- China has achieved a breakthrough in Brain-Computer Interface (BCI) chip research, with its first BCI chip "Brain Talker" making its debut on Friday at the ongoing World Intelligence Congress held in northern China's Tianjin Municipality.
> 
> BCI is a system allowing a person to control a computer or other electronic device using his or her brainwaves, without requiring any movement or verbal instruction.
> 
> Brain Talker, specially designed for decoding brainwave information, may replace traditional computer devices used in BCI due to its more portable size, precision in decoding, high efficiency in computing and faster communication ability.
> 
> Ming Dong, director of the Academy of Medical Engineering and Translational Medicine in Tianjin University, said the chip can identify minor neuron information sent by the brain wave from the cerebral cortex, efficiently decode the information and greatly quicken the communication speed between the brain and machine.
> 
> "Brain Talker makes BCI technology more promising for civil use since the chip is more portable, wearable and simpler," Ming added.
> 
> Brain Talker was co-developed by Tianjin University and China Electronics Corporation with fully independent intellectual property rights.
> 
> Cheng Longlong, a data scientist from China Electronics Corporation, said scientists would endeavor to enhance the performance of the chip for wider use in the fields of medical treatment, education, home life and gaming in the future.


*China-developed interface makes thought-controlled typing a reality*
(People's Daily Online) 14:40, December 24, 2019



(Photo/Xinhua Daily Telegraph)

Researchers in northern China's Tianjin have developed a brain-computer interface (BCI) that allows users to type words with their minds, Xinhua reported on Dec. 23.

The device, independently developed by China, provides a direct communication channel between the human brain and the external world, according to a researcher with Tianjin University.

The cap can pick up electroencephalograph (EEC) signals and send them to the computer. Then, the brain patterns, which carry the user's intent, are decoded by an algorithm on the device. Eventually, the information is converted into instructions and triggers an action.

Using the BCI, a graduate student in Tianjin University typed 69 characters in one minute via mind control, winning the first prize in a BCI competition held earlier this year. The speed proved faster than hand typing.

The device is applicable in medicine, rehabilitation, brain cognition, neural feedback and signal processing, researchers said, adding that the BCI technology will be adapted for civilian use, and the device will become easier to carry and use, becoming wearable in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China Focus: China's major chip maker unveils new generation of processors*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-12-24 20:17:40|Editor: Xiang Bo

BEIJING, Dec. 24 (Xinhua) -- China's major chip maker Loongson on Tuesday unveiled its new generation of general-purpose CPUs with improved processing performance in Beijing.

The new generation CPUs, Loongson 3A4000 and 3B4000, adopt a 28 nm technique and their main frequency reaches 1.8GHz to 2.0GHz. Their performances are more than twice that of the previous generation, according to Hu Weiwu, president of Loongson.

All the source code of the chip is independently developed, and a security control mechanism is designed in the processor core. An open-source operating system has also been developed to support enterprises. The upgrade of Loongson CPUs and motherboard will not affect the compatibility of the operating system and applications.

Hu said Loongson is taking steps to compete with international chip giants, adding that Loongson will launch new CPUs that adopt a 12 nm technique in 2020 and 2021. Their main frequency is expected to reach 2.5GHz, with the processing performance reaching world-class levels.

Loongson was initiated by the Institute of Computing Technology under the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS). Loongson chips have been applied to China's space program, finance, energy and other fields.

Loongson is trying to establish a new information industry ecosystem and statistic shows that Loongson chip shipments have reached more than 500,000 in 2019.

Zhou Dejin, an official from the CAS said Loongson has mastered the core technology of CPUs through independent research and development after 20 years' effort, showing its determination in building an independent and innovative information industry system.

Loongson's users, including Lenovo and the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology, also released products based on Loongson's new generation processors, such as desktop computers, notebooks, servers, network security equipment and industrial control computers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China IC capacity on track to expand further in 2020, says Digitimes Research | DIGITIMES*
Eric Chen, DIGITIMES Reseaerch, Taipei
Friday 27 December 2019

China's overall IC production capacity will continue to expand in 2020 as both IDMs and foundry houses there have readied expansion plans covering 4-, 6-, 8- and 12-inch wafer fabs and will enter 14nm node next year, according to Digitimes Research.

The capacity expansion plans are driven by the mounting demand for logic ICs, memory chips, power chips and analog ICs for 5G and IoT applications in China, as well as the government's aggressive push for pursuing IC self-sufficiency, Digitimes Research noted.

Both IDMs and foundry firms have seen some of their new fabs start commercial runs in 2019, with some more to kick off volume production of new products or technologies in 2020, when new capacity expansion plans will also be implemented.

Meanwhile, the adoption of 14nm node, mass production of 3D NAND flash chips, and growing demand for power devices and analog ICs for IoT applications all serve to prompt Chinese IDMs and foundry houses to strengthen deployments in 2020 in both mature and special process nodes, whether at 12-inch, 8-inch or lower-inch wafer fabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Industry aims to wean itself off US technology amid trade war*
By Li Xuanmin Source:Global Times Published: 2019/12/30 20:36:22



A view of Alibaba's AI chip Hanguang 800 Photo: Courtesy of Alibaba

China has made up its mind to become self-sufficient in chip technology. Amid a boiling trade war with the US that disrupts the global supply chain, China's chip industry is witnessing a sweeping change, with investment plowing in apace and breakthroughs being made in high-end chips that will significantly reduce reliance on imports.

In the latest move, China's government-funded "starlight chip project" announced on Monday that it plans to invest 10 billion yuan ($1.43 billion) in the next decade on chip technology research, standard-setting study, application development and large-scale industrialization.

Launched in 1999, the project has applied for more than 3,000 patents and formed several chip technological systems including digital media, intelligent security and artificial intelligence.

The project is a vivid example of how investment is shaping China's semiconductor industry this year, in particular after Washington's brutal crackdown on Chinese tech companies like Huawei and ZTE that could potentially cut off key US component supplies.

In October, China set up a second national semiconductor fund of 204.2 billion yuan in a bid to nurture the domestic chip industry, a 47-percent increase of the scale of investment compared with the first fund of 138.7 billion yuan, according to media reports.

"Chinese industry insiders and authorities are giving the biggest-ever incentives to the homegrown chip industry. We all feel a sense of urgency to wean ourselves off foreign technology, spurred by a spiraling trade war," a manager of a Beijing-based chip start-up who spoke on condition of anonymity told the Global Times on Monday.

The whole industrial chain has been shifting its attitude on chips made by Chinese suppliers, according to the manager.

"In the past, downstream vendors tended to prefer foreign chips over homegrown ones. Now, they gravitate toward ours and are willing to help us in accommodating, testing and even in improving functions," he explained.

The industry-wide effort has helped to fuel a boom in the design of advanced computer and smartphone chips. It has also led to a rapid expansion of the market share of homegrown memory chips.

In September, Huawei's HiSilicon unveiled its latest mobile application processor - the Kirin 990. The chipset series is widely believed to be the world's most powerful mobile system-on-chip, with a performance surpassing its foreign competitors such as Qualcomm.

"Huawei's Kirin series represents a major breakthrough in the chip industry. It shows that Chinese players have the ability to design all ranges of chips and their gap with leading foreign players is closing," Xiang Ligang, an expert in the telecoms industry, told the Global Times on Monday. "We just need some time to forge industrial chain ability."

China is on track to achieve its goal of being able to produce 40 percent of the semiconductors it uses by 2020 and 70 percent by 2025. Chinese firms currently supply more than 15 percent of the semiconductors used in the nation, industry insiders estimated.

The nation is also one step closer to producing about 5 percent of the world's memory chips by the end of 2020 from virtually none in 2018, the Nikkei Asian Review reported, quoting sources close to the matter.

But observers admitted that Chinese firms' chip manufacturing abilities are years behind their rivals due to their late start. China's largest chip manufacturer, SMIC, has reportedly begun mass production of chips using its 14-nanometer FinFET manufacturing technology, while top foreign players such as Samsung and Intel already are in a race to supply 7-nanometer chips to the market.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## j20blackdragon

*Bitmain and Canaan to Reveal 5nm Bitcoin Mining Chips in 2020*
https://news.bitcoin.com/bitmain-and-canaan-to-reveal-5nm-bitcoin-mining-chips-in-2020/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China's first 14nm production line put into operation - cnTechPost*
Jan 12, 2020




The Shanghai plant of Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corporation (SMIC), the first 14-nanometer production line in China, has been put into operation, the company said on its website.

SMIC has successfully achieved mass production of the first-generation 14-nanometer FinFET process last year. The SMIC Shanghai plant will build two integrated circuit advanced production lines with a monthly capacity of 35,000 pieces.

According to the Pudong Times, SMIC's Shanghai plant has achieved its goal one year earlier than expected.

At the end of last year, SMIC released its third quarter financial report for 2019, with revenue of US $816.5 million, an increase of 3.2% compared with $790.9 million in the previous quarter, compared with $850.7 million in the same period last year.

The profit was $84.662 million, an increase of 1014.8% compared with $7.591 million in the same period last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Huawei reportedly shifts 14nm chip orders from TSMC to China's SMIC - Huawei Central*



By Deng Li
Posted on January 13, 2020




Huawei’s semiconductor making arm HiSilicon has placed 14nm chip orders to China’s Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corporation (SMIC), says a report regarding this subject.

SMIC has recently received orders for 14nm FineFET process manufacturing from HiSilicon, which has been among major clients of TSMC’s Nanjing fab that was opened in late 2018 and entered directly 16nm FinFET chip production, reported Digitimes.

This could also be a result of recent US decisions to limit US technology supplies from foreign firms including TSMC from 25% to 10%, which affects TSMC’s supplies of 14nm, as it contains over 10% US tech for the manufacturing process.

However, The 7nm chip manufactured by TSMC contains only 9 percent of the US tech, so it can still supply the 7nm products.

14nm chips are mainly used for network equipment and as announced by Huawei, the Chinese company now producing its own network equipment chips without US technologies.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Paul2

JSCh said:


> *Huawei reportedly shifts 14nm chip orders from TSMC to China's SMIC - Huawei Central*
> 
> 
> 
> By Deng Li
> Posted on January 13, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huawei’s semiconductor making arm HiSilicon has placed 14nm chip orders to China’s Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corporation (SMIC), says a report regarding this subject.
> 
> SMIC has recently received orders for 14nm FineFET process manufacturing from HiSilicon, which has been among major clients of TSMC’s Nanjing fab that was opened in late 2018 and entered directly 16nm FinFET chip production, reported Digitimes.
> 
> This could also be a result of recent US decisions to limit US technology supplies from foreign firms including TSMC from 25% to 10%, which affects TSMC’s supplies of 14nm, as it contains over 10% US tech for the manufacturing process.
> 
> However, The 7nm chip manufactured by TSMC contains only 9 percent of the US tech, so it can still supply the 7nm products.
> 
> 14nm chips are mainly used for network equipment and as announced by Huawei, the Chinese company now producing its own network equipment chips without US technologies.


This is natural consequence of TW flirting with Americans. See, they haven't actually did anything yet, but the sole fact of this happening did more damage to them than then doing that deliberately. Now Taiwanese tech community will take a second though when taking anything from the government.

Only if TW will give an official guarantee that their industry is off limits to any political advances from their "allies," will they get our trust back.

If SMIC will finally learn how to get their conduct straight, I have no doubt that they will be able to undercut TSMC on cost in anything, but leading edge nodes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## smooth manifold

TMSC——Taiwan's last fortress


----------



## JSCh

*IMECAS Developed a New Type of Vertical Gate-All-Around Field-Effect Transistors *
Author： Zhu Huilong
Update time： 2019-12-17

Vertical gate-all-around (GAA) devices are considered as important promising candidates to replace FinFETs at and beyond the 2nm technology node. However, the fabrication of vertical GAA field-effect transistors (FETs) faces serious challenges for improving their performance and manufacturability. In IEDM 2018, Dr. Ryckaert1 from IMEC emphasized that the length of the gates and the alignment of the gate to the channel were key challenges for the research and fabrication of vertical GAA devices.

Fortunately, Professor Huilong Zhu started a research project in 2016 to investigate these issues in his research group. A new type of vertical nanowire (NW)/nanosheet (NS) FETs, called Vertical Sandwich Gate-All-Around FETs or VSAFETs in short，was presented and fabricated in Zhu’s Group to overcome the shortcomings of existing vertical devices. The results have been published recently on IEEE Electron Device Letters (DOI: 10.1109/LED.2019.2954537).

In some detail, an isotropic quasi-atomic-layer-etching (qALE) of SiGe selective etching was investigated systematically and applied to fabricate NW/NS channels in epitaxial growth Si/SiGe/Si structures. The precise control of both the channel size and gate length can be achieved by the qALE and the epitaxial growth. Self-aligned HKMG for vertical GAA FETs was obtained for the first time. Importantly, the integration flow for the VSAFETs is compatible with that for state-of-the-art complementary metal-oxide-semiconductor (CMOS) technology. The pVSAFET with a gate-length/NS-thickness of 60 nm/20 nm was obtained. The SS, DIBL, and Ion/Ioff ratio of the device were 86 mV/dec, 40mV and 1.8?105, respectively.

This work was partially supported by the Academy of Integrated Circuit Innovation of Chinese Academy of Sciences (No. Y7YC01X001).









References:
1. J. Ryckaert, "3D integration for density and functionality," in 2018 IEEE International Electron Devices Meeting (IEDM), short course. San Francisco, USA, 2018.



IMECAS Developed a New Type of Vertical Gate-All-Around Field-Effect Transistors----The Institute of Microelectronics of Chinese Academy of Sciences

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese company releases self-developed MMW chips; will boost 5G*
By Yin Yeping Source:Global Times Published: 2020/1/21 20:18:41



Millimeter wave phased array antenna. Photo: Courtesy of Xphased

China's self-developed millimeter wave (MMW) phased array chip will be put into mass production in February with low-cost silicon technology, the chip's research team said. An industry expert said that its low cost will greatly boost popularization of 5G in China and beyond.

Industry experts believe that the technology breakthrough that enables mass production of the 5G MMW phased array chip will effectively launch the product into the global market at a reasonable price and with a better performance.

The chip, unveiled to the public on Sunday, was jointly developed by Chengdu Xphased Technology Co (Xphased), Purple Mountain Laboratories, and a research team from Southeast University in Nanjing, East China's Jiangsu Province.

Zhang Chengjun, general manager of Xphased, told the Global Times on Tuesday that the company has significantly reduced its production cost and made commercialization possible, and mass production of the MMW chips is expected to start on February 1.

"In the past, MMW chips in III-V compound semiconductors were priced at several hundred or even thousands of yuan. Given these high prices, it is basically impossible to commercialize chips," Zhang said.

"The new chip has a much lower price compared with the same kind of chips in the global market, but the quality of the new chip is at world-class levels," he said.

The innovation project involving the MMW chip was initiated in March 2016. After some years of research and development, small-scale trial production began last October, and 50,000 chips were made.

Xphased has already received orders from companies worldwide, including some in France, and it is discussing with companies in the US about future deals regarding phased-array chips and antennas, Zhang said.

The launch of the chip is a late-stage advantage for China's 5G development, Zhao Dixian, a professor at Southeast University, told the Global Times.

"Currently, China is using centimeter-wave frequencies bands for telecommunications. MMW frequencies provide much more bandwidth for mobile communication, and therefore provide faster communication speeds," Zhao said, adding that if a centimeter wave is a single lane, the MMW involves multiple lanes.

However, some believed that although it is an important step toward 5G development, challenges remain.

"The mass production of MMW chips is surely an indispensable part of the popularization of 5G in China, but it's not all," Xiang Ligang, a veteran industry analyst told the Global Times on Tuesday.

"To achieve 5G popularization, other elements such as coding, core networks and software management also need to take place," he said, adding that it will still take some time before the popularization of 5G.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*Semiconductor industry on steady track despite outbreak*
By Ma Si | China Daily | Updated: 2020-02-20 09:16



Employees perform tests on semiconductor chips at the production facility of a Nanchang, Jiangxi province-based high-tech company on Feb 13. [Photo/Xinhua]
*
Epidemic will not alter the long-term momentum of the sector, says a report*

The novel coronavirus outbreak will have a limited impact on China's semiconductor industry since most local wafer manufacturing plants are operating normally and chip design companies can choose remote work to mitigate the fallout from the epidemic, the companies concerned and analysts said.

The chip packaging and test business may be affected to some extent due to the labor shortage, they added.

Semiconductor Manufacturing International Co, the top contract chip manufacturer in the Chinese mainland, said on Friday the company will double its capital spending and expects revenue to grow more than 10 percent this year despite the epidemic.

Zhao Haijun, co-CEO of SMIC, said at an earnings call that all of the company's factories which are mainly located in Shanghai, Beijing and Tianjin are running at full capacity.

The comments came after the company had organized a work group before the Spring Festival holiday to ensure that plants could stay open, while protecting the safety of employees and following government regulations.

"SMIC needs to ensure that factory production runs 365 days a year, 24 hours a day to meet customers' fabrication needs," the company said in a statement.

Fang Jing, chief electronics analyst at Cinda Securities, said most wafer manufacturing plants are dust-free, which makes them less vulnerable to virus infection. It is also a common practice in the industry to keep the highly-automated plants running all year round.

Located in the badly hit city of the contagion outbreak, the Wuhan, Hubei province-based Yangtze Memory Technologies Co Ltd also said its production and operations are proceeding normally and in an orderly manner.

The company has enacted certain isolation measures and partitions to ensure the safety of employees. It is also striving to coordinate with multiple sides to maintain the supply of industrial production materials and logistics services to ensure the sustainability of its businesses, YMTC said in a statement.

Most chip design companies have also resumed operations, with most employees working remotely from their homes.

Shanghai-based HiSilicon, the chip arm of Huawei Technologies Co, said it has already restarted operation. It added that it is pouring resources into maintaining normal operations while preventing its employees from getting infected by the virus.

Unisoc Technologies Co, a core chip subsidiary of Tsinghua Unigroup, said its employees have also gone back to work, with its plants running non-stop since the Lunar New Year holiday.

Though logistics services have been affected by the novel coronavirus outbreak, the company said that it is working hard to solve the problem.

Allwinner Technology, a chip design company based in Zhuhai, Guangdong province, also said it has resumed operations, and shipped a batch of new products last week.

Analysts said the epidemic is partly harming the chip packaging business.

Fang of Cinda Securities said unlike wafer manufacturing plants which run non-stop year round, chip packaging factories usually are closed during the Spring Festival for maintenance work on their equipment.

Taiwan-based chip packing and test company AES said recently the lack of available labor is the biggest problem for its mainland branches. Traffic restrictions during the outbreak make it difficult for many employees who have gone home for the holidays to return to work.

Even if they manage to return, they have to go through the process of health examinations and a seven to 14-day quarantine period.

Another factor is that the first quarter is usually the off-season for the semiconductor industry, which provides a cushion of time for its companies.

AES said despite all the difficulties, 60 to 70 percent of its employees in its plants in the Chinese mainland were on duty during the Spring Festival holiday.

By the end of February, the proportion is expected to reach 80 percent to 85 percent, and by the end of the first quarter, all of its employees will have returned to work, the company said.

JCET Group, another Chinese chip packaging and test company, said earlier this month that its production and operations remain stable. Due to abundant orders during the Spring Festival, only few employees of the company's plant in Jiangyin, Jiangsu province, had gone home for the holidays.

The company said it currently has enough stocks of industrial production material to meet demand. It added it is working closely with government agencies and supply partners to see how to get more raw materials to meet future demand.

Western Securities said in a report that the outbreak will not alter the long-term, strong momentum of China's semiconductor sector.

The upcoming large-scale rollout of 5G networks and the push of China's tech giants to cultivate local chip suppliers have combined to inject fresh vitality into the industry.

China will still build its 5G networks this year. The demand may be delayed by the virus, but it will not vanish, Fang of Cinda Securities explained.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

FEBRUARY 24, 2020 
*A new transverse tunneling field-effect transistor*
by Ingrid Fadelli , Tech Xplore



The transverse tunnelling field-effect transistor’s structure and characteristics. Credit: Xiong et al.

Researchers at the Chinese Academy of Sciences have recently fabricated a transverse tunneling field-effect transistor. This is a semiconductor device that can be used to amplify or switch electrical power or signals, operating through a phenomenon known as quantum tunneling. The new transistor, introduced in a paper published in _Nature Electronics_, was built using a van der Waals heterostructure, a material with atomically thin layers that do not mix with each other, but are instead attached via van der Waals interactions.

Tunnel field-effect transistors are an experimental type of semiconductor device that operate via a mechanism known as band-to-band tunneling (BTBT). These transistors have a wide range of applications, for instance, in the development of radiofrequency (RF) oscillators or memory components for electronic devices.

In these devices, carriers (i.e., particles carrying an electric charge) typically tunnel through a barrier, heading in the same direction as the total output current. The current in this tunnel contributes directly to the device's overall current.

To operate most effectively, these devices should ideally be built with high-quality interfaces and sharp energy band edges. Two-dimensional van der Waals heterostructures may thus be optimal candidates for their fabrication, as researchers can easily stack different materials on top of each other, resulting in high-quality interfaces and sharp band edges.

To enable high tunneling efficiency in semiconductor devices, researchers must be able to tune the density of states with Fermi-level alignment and conserve momentum from the source to end in the momentum space, without involving phonons. The researchers who carried out the recent study featured in _Nature Electronics_ found that using 2-D black phosphorus (BP) allowed them to do both these things.

"Tunnel devices that exhibit negative differential resistance typically follow an operating principle in which the tunneling current contributes directly to the drive current," the researchers wrote in their paper. "Here, we report a tunneling field-effect transistor made from a black phosphorus/Al2O3/black phosphorus van der Waals heterostructure in which the tunneling current is in the transverse direction with respect to the drive current."

In the transverse tunneling field-transistor created by this team of researchers, the tunneling current can elicit a drastic change in the output current via an electrostatic effect. This ultimately allows the device to attain a tunable negative differential resistance with a peak-to-valley ratio (PVR) of over 100 at room temperatures.

"Our device also exhibits abrupt switching, with a body factor (the relative change in gate voltage with respect to that of the surface potential) that is one-tenth of the Boltzmann limit for conventional transistors across a wide temperature range," the researchers wrote in their paper.

This team of researchers at the Chinese Academy of Sciences demonstrated the feasibility of fabricating highly efficient tunneling field-effect transistors using a vertical van der Waals heterostructure containing BP. In the future, the new device could be integrated in a number of electronics, potentially enhancing the performance of radiofrequency oscillators or multi-valued logic applications.

*More information:* Xiong Xiong et al. A transverse tunnelling field-effect transistor made from a van der Waals heterostructure, _Nature Electronics_ (2020). DOI: 10.1038/s41928-019-0364-5​


A new transverse tunneling field-effect transistor | Tech Xplore

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Paul2

JSCh said:


> *Semiconductor industry on steady track despite outbreak*
> By Ma Si | China Daily | Updated: 2020-02-20 09:16
> 
> 
> 
> Employees perform tests on semiconductor chips at the production facility of a Nanchang, Jiangxi province-based high-tech company on Feb 13. [Photo/Xinhua]
> *
> Epidemic will not alter the long-term momentum of the sector, says a report*
> 
> The novel coronavirus outbreak will have a limited impact on China's semiconductor industry since most local wafer manufacturing plants are operating normally and chip design companies can choose remote work to mitigate the fallout from the epidemic, the companies concerned and analysts said.
> 
> The chip packaging and test business may be affected to some extent due to the labor shortage, they added.
> 
> Semiconductor Manufacturing International Co, the top contract chip manufacturer in the Chinese mainland, said on Friday the company will double its capital spending and expects revenue to grow more than 10 percent this year despite the epidemic.
> 
> Zhao Haijun, co-CEO of SMIC, said at an earnings call that all of the company's factories which are mainly located in Shanghai, Beijing and Tianjin are running at full capacity.
> 
> The comments came after the company had organized a work group before the Spring Festival holiday to ensure that plants could stay open, while protecting the safety of employees and following government regulations.
> 
> "SMIC needs to ensure that factory production runs 365 days a year, 24 hours a day to meet customers' fabrication needs," the company said in a statement.
> 
> Fang Jing, chief electronics analyst at Cinda Securities, said most wafer manufacturing plants are dust-free, which makes them less vulnerable to virus infection. It is also a common practice in the industry to keep the highly-automated plants running all year round.
> 
> Located in the badly hit city of the contagion outbreak, the Wuhan, Hubei province-based Yangtze Memory Technologies Co Ltd also said its production and operations are proceeding normally and in an orderly manner.
> 
> The company has enacted certain isolation measures and partitions to ensure the safety of employees. It is also striving to coordinate with multiple sides to maintain the supply of industrial production materials and logistics services to ensure the sustainability of its businesses, YMTC said in a statement.
> 
> Most chip design companies have also resumed operations, with most employees working remotely from their homes.
> 
> Shanghai-based HiSilicon, the chip arm of Huawei Technologies Co, said it has already restarted operation. It added that it is pouring resources into maintaining normal operations while preventing its employees from getting infected by the virus.
> 
> Unisoc Technologies Co, a core chip subsidiary of Tsinghua Unigroup, said its employees have also gone back to work, with its plants running non-stop since the Lunar New Year holiday.
> 
> Though logistics services have been affected by the novel coronavirus outbreak, the company said that it is working hard to solve the problem.
> 
> Allwinner Technology, a chip design company based in Zhuhai, Guangdong province, also said it has resumed operations, and shipped a batch of new products last week.
> 
> Analysts said the epidemic is partly harming the chip packaging business.
> 
> Fang of Cinda Securities said unlike wafer manufacturing plants which run non-stop year round, chip packaging factories usually are closed during the Spring Festival for maintenance work on their equipment.
> 
> Taiwan-based chip packing and test company AES said recently the lack of available labor is the biggest problem for its mainland branches. Traffic restrictions during the outbreak make it difficult for many employees who have gone home for the holidays to return to work.
> 
> Even if they manage to return, they have to go through the process of health examinations and a seven to 14-day quarantine period.
> 
> Another factor is that the first quarter is usually the off-season for the semiconductor industry, which provides a cushion of time for its companies.
> 
> AES said despite all the difficulties, 60 to 70 percent of its employees in its plants in the Chinese mainland were on duty during the Spring Festival holiday.
> 
> By the end of February, the proportion is expected to reach 80 percent to 85 percent, and by the end of the first quarter, all of its employees will have returned to work, the company said.
> 
> JCET Group, another Chinese chip packaging and test company, said earlier this month that its production and operations remain stable. Due to abundant orders during the Spring Festival, only few employees of the company's plant in Jiangyin, Jiangsu province, had gone home for the holidays.
> 
> The company said it currently has enough stocks of industrial production material to meet demand. It added it is working closely with government agencies and supply partners to see how to get more raw materials to meet future demand.
> 
> Western Securities said in a report that the outbreak will not alter the long-term, strong momentum of China's semiconductor sector.
> 
> The upcoming large-scale rollout of 5G networks and the push of China's tech giants to cultivate local chip suppliers have combined to inject fresh vitality into the industry.
> 
> China will still build its 5G networks this year. The demand may be delayed by the virus, but it will not vanish, Fang of Cinda Securities explained.


2019 Was the worst year for the industry since 2000. The optimism is undue


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Changxin Storage Announces New Roadmap: Production of 19nm Computer Memory Has Begun*
> December 2, 2019
> 
> Changxin Storage Technology Co., Ltd. (CXMT) has begun production of computer memory based on the 19nm process, and the company has developed at least two 10nm process roadmaps, with plans to produce various types of dynamic random memory (DRAM) in the future. In order to increase production, Changxin Storage also plans to build two other fabs. As part of the Made in China 2025 project, it is expected to support about half of the world’s DRAM needs.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Changxin Storage Announces New Roadmap: Production of 19nm Computer Memory Has Begun – small tech news


DRAM appeared on CXMT website and officially on sales :-

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## 艹艹艹

*China's first 5G microbase station RF chip has been successfully develope*

*国内首个5G微基站射频芯片YD9601研发成功*
2020-03-04 10:24:18 来源 : 科技日报

记者3日从南京经济技术开发区获悉，我国首个5G微基站射频芯片YD9601，在南京宇都通讯科技有限公司经过自主研发流片成功，目前正在进行封装测试。

5G基站分为宏基站和微基站两种。宏基站主要用于室外覆盖，5G微基站主要用于室内，发射功率较小(一般200毫瓦以内)，广泛用于机场高铁等候区域、商业场所、学校医院、园区工厂和社区家庭等场景。5G微基站可以以较低成本有效解决室内覆盖区域的容量(如机场、高铁和商场等热点区域)和覆盖问题(如商业楼宇和家庭)。

“5G微基站射频芯片项目是我们自主研发的有线射频宽带芯片组的拓展。”国家特聘专家、美国麻省理工学院博士王俊峰介绍说，在推出5G微基站射频芯片之前，公司通过研发有线射频宽带HiNOC2.0芯片，拥有了长期的射频芯片技术积累。

据悉，HiNOC2.0是我国下一代有线射频宽带广电接入标准，南京宇都HiNOC2.0射频/基带芯片组可实现600兆每秒的下行速率，完全可与国际巨头的同类产品对标。在中国广播科学研究院进行的标准测试中，搭载这组芯片的设备在85dB的线路衰耗下仍可接入，相比对标的国际巨头同类产品，抗衰减能力提升了10dB左右，这使其更能适应国内复杂、恶劣的网络环境。2019年4月，中国工程院院士倪光南领衔的专家组对HiNOC2.0芯片组进行技术鉴定，认定该芯片组在系统性能上达到了国际同类产品的先进水平，而其中射频芯片部分性能优于国际同类产品。

王俊峰介绍，YD9601不光覆盖700MHz广电频段，也兼容了工信部2月初刚刚颁发许可的3.3—3.4GHz的电信/联通/广电共享室内频段，可以说是为5G时代室内共享微基站量身定做的芯片。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*A small step for atoms, a giant leap for microelectronics*
*Nature paper reports making and moving large-scale hexagonal boron nitride*

HOUSTON – (March 4, 2020) – Step by step, scientists are figuring out new ways to extend Moore’s Law. The latest reveals a path toward integrated circuits with two-dimensional transistors.



Atoms of boron and nitride align on a copper substrate to create a large-scale, ordered crystal of hexagonal boron nitride. The wafer-sized material could become a key insulator in future two-dimensional electronics. Illustration by Tse-An Chen/TSMC

A Rice University scientist and his collaborators in Taiwan and China reported in Nature today that they have successfully grown atom-thick sheets of hexagonal boron nitride (hBN) as two-inch diameter crystals across a wafer.

Surprisingly, they achieved the long-sought goal of making perfectly ordered crystals of hBN, a wide band gap semiconductor, by taking advantage of disorder among the meandering steps on a copper substrate. The random steps keep the hBN in line.

Set into chips as a dielectric between layers of nanoscale transistors, wafer-scale hBN would excel in damping electron scattering and trapping that limit the efficiency of an integrated circuit. But until now, nobody has been able to make perfectly ordered hBN crystals that are large enough — in this case, on a wafer — to be useful.

Brown School of Engineering materials theorist Boris Yakobson is co-lead scientist on the study with Lain-Jong (Lance) Li of the Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Co. (TSMC) and his team. Yakobson and Chih-Piao Chuu of TSMC performed theoretical analysis and first principles calculations to unravel the mechanisms of what their co-authors saw in experiments.

As a proof of concept for manufacturing, experimentalists at TSMC and Taiwan’s National Chiao Tung University grew a two-inch, 2D hBN film, transferred it to silicon and then placed a layer of field-effect transistors patterned onto 2D molybdenum disulfide atop the hBN.

“The main discovery in this work is that a monocrystal across a wafer can be achieved, and then they can move it,” Yakobson said. “Then they can make devices.”

“There is no existing method that can produce hBN monolayer dielectrics with extremely high reproducibility on a wafer, which is necessary for the electronics industry,” Li added. “This paper reveals the scientific reasons why we can achieve this.”

Yakobson hopes the technique may also apply broadly to other 2D materials, with some trial and error. “I think the underlying physics is pretty general,” he said. “Boron nitride is a big-deal material for dielectrics, but many desirable 2D materials, like the 50 or so transition metal dichalcogenides, have the same issues with growth and transfer, and may benefit from what we discovered.”

In 1975, Intel’s Gordon Moore predicted that the number of transistors in an integrated circuit would double every two years. But as integrated circuit architectures get smaller, with circuit lines down to a few nanometers, the pace of progress has been hard to maintain.

The ability to stack 2D layers, each with millions of transistors, may overcome such limitations if they can be isolated from one other. Insulating hBN is a prime candidate for that purpose because of its wide band gap.

Despite having “hexagonal” in its name, monolayers of hBN as seen from above appear as a superposition of two distinct triangular lattices of boron and nitrogen atoms. For the material to perform up to spec, hBN crystals must be perfect; that is, the triangles have to be connected and all point in the same direction. Non-perfect crystals have grain boundaries that degrade the material’s electronic properties.

For hBN to become perfect, its atoms have to precisely align with those on the substrate below. The researchers found that copper in a (111) arrangement — the number refers to how the crystal surface is oriented — does the job, but only after the copper is annealed at high temperature on a sapphire substrate and in the presence of hydrogen.

Annealing eliminates grain boundaries in the copper, leaving a single crystal. Such a perfect surface would, however, be “way too smooth” to enforce the hBN orientation, Yakobson said.

Yakobson reported on research last year to grow pristine borophene on silver (111), and also a theoretical prediction that copper can align hBN by virtue of the complementary steps on its surface. The copper surface was vicinal — that is, slightly miscut to expose atomic steps between the expansive terraces. That paper caught the attention of industrial researchers in Taiwan, who approached the professor after a talk there last year.

“They said, ‘We read your paper,’” Yakobson recalled. “‘We see something strange in our experiments. Can we talk?’ That’s how it started.”

Informed by his earlier experience, Yakobson suggested that thermal fluctuations allow copper (111) to retain step-like terraces across its surface, even when its own grain boundaries are eliminated. The atoms in these meandering “steps” present just the right interfacial energies to bind and constrain hBN, which then grows in one direction while it attaches to the copper plane via the very weak van der Waals force.



Researchers in Taiwan, China and at Rice made wafer-sized, two-dimensional sheets of hexagonal boron nitride, as reported in Nature. The material may be removed from its copper substrate and used as a dielectric for two-dimensional electronics.

“Every surface has steps, but in the prior work, the steps were on a hard-engineered vicinal surface, which means they all go down, or all up,” he said. “But on copper (111), the steps are up and down, by just an atom or two randomly, offered by the fundamental thermodynamics.”

Because of the copper’s orientation, the horizontal atomic planes are offset by a fraction to the lattice underneath. “The surface step-edges look the same, but they’re not exact mirror-twins,” Yakobson explained. “There’s a larger overlap with the layer below on one side than on the opposite.”

That makes the binding energies on each side of the copper plateau different by a minute 0.23 electron volts (per every quarter-nanometer of contact), which is enough to force docking hBN nuclei to grow in the same direction, he said.

The experimental team found the optimal copper thickness was 500 nanometers, enough to prevent its evaporation during hBN growth via chemical vapor deposition of ammonia borane on a copper (111)/sapphire substrate.

Tse-An Chen of TSMC is co-lead author of the paper. Co-authors are Chien-Chih Tseng, Chao-Kai Wen, Wei-Chen Chueh and Wen-Hao Chang of Chiao Tung; H.-S. Philip Wong and Tsu-Ang Chao of TSMC; Shuangyuan Pan and Yanfeng Zhang of Peking University, China; Qiang Fu of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, Dalian, China; and Rongtan Li of the Chinese Academy of Sciences and the University of Chinese Academy of Sciences, Beijing.

Yakobson is the Karl F. Hasselmann Professor of Materials Science and NanoEngineering and a professor of chemistry at Rice. Chang is a professor at Chiao Tung and director of the university’s Center for Emergent Functional Matter Science. Li is Director, Corporate Research, Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Co.

The research was supported by TSMC, the Ministry of Science and Technology of Taiwan, the Ministry of Education of Taiwan, the National Natural Science Foundation of China, the Chinese Academy of Sciences and the U.S. Department of Energy.



A small step for atoms, a giant leap for microelectronics | Rice University


----------



## j20blackdragon

*UNISOC Unveils T7520 SoC for 5G Smartphones: Octa-Core, 6nm EUV*

by Anton Shilov on March 4, 2020 10:00 AM EST

UNISOC, formerly Spreadtrum Semiconductor, has announced its first mobile application processor with an integrated 5G modem. Dubbed the T7520, the SoC also happens to be one of the world’s first chips to be made using TSMC’s 6 nm process technology, which uses extreme ultraviolet lithography (EUVL) for several layers.

The UNISOC T7520 application processor packs four high-performance Arm Cortex-A76 cores, four energy-efficient Arm Cortex-A55 cores, as well as an Arm Mali-G57 GPU with a display engine that supports multiple screens with a 4K resolution and HDR10+. Furthermore, the SoC integrates a new NPU that is said to offer a 50% higher TOPS-per-Watt rate than the company’s previous-generation NPU. In addition, the chip features a four-core ISP that supports up to 100 MP sensors and multi-camera processing capability. Finally, the AP also features the company’s latest Secure Element processor that supports ‘most of crypto algorithms’ and can handle compute-intensive security scenarios, such as encrypted video calls.

One of the key features of the UNISOC T7520 is of course its integrated 2G/3G/4G/5G-supporting modem, which supports 5G NR TDD+FDD carrier aggregation, as well as uplink and downlink decoupling for enhanced coverage. All told, the T7520's modem is designed to offer peak uplink speed of 3.25 Gbps.

The high level of integration of the T7520 SoC is designed to enable smartphone manufacturers to build more reasonably priced 5G handsets, which will inevitably increase their popularity and adoption of the technology. Meanwhile, usage of TSMC’s 6 nm fabrication technology (known as N6) should allow UNISOC to make the AP for less than compared to non-EUV fabrication processes.

UNISOC did not announce when it plans to start shipments of its T7520 application processor, though it is reasonable to expect it to become available this year.

https://www.anandtech.com/show/15576/unisoc-unveils-t7520-soc-for-5g-smartphones-octacore-6nm-euv

*Bad news for Qualcomm.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## antonius123

*SMIC 7nm process to be introduced in Q4 with 20% performance improvement*
February 27, 2020
0 1
The 7nm process of Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corporation (SMIC), China's most advanced and largest foundry, will begin small-scale production in the fourth quarter, according to kkj.cn.

Compared with 14nm, SMIC's N+1 process improves performance by 20%, reduces power consumption by 57%, reduces logic area by 63%, and reduces SoC area by 55%, the report cited Dr. Liang Mengsong, co-CEO of SMIC, as saying.






TSMC and Samsung will mass produce 5nm processes this year, and China's advanced processes are still catching up.

The largest wafer foundry, SMIC, mass-produced a 14nm process at the end of last year, which brought 1% of revenue and revenue of $7.69 million, but this process technology can already meet 95% of domestic demand.

The 14nm and improved 12nm processes are SMIC's first-generation FinFET processes. They are also developing more advanced N+1 including N+2 FinFET processes, which are equivalent to low-power, high-performance versions of the 7nm process.

After N+1, there will also be N+2. These two processes perform similarly in terms of power consumption. The difference lies in performance and cost. N+2 is obviously oriented towards high performance and the cost will increase.

As for the EUV lithography machine that has attracted much attention, Liang Mengsong said that under the current environment, N+1 and N+2 generation processes will not use the EUV process. After the equipment is ready, the N+2 process may have several photomasks. With EUV, the subsequent process will switch to EUV lithography on a large scale.

Now the most important thing is when SMIC will be mass-produced at 7nm. The latest news says that SMIC's N+1 FinFET process has been introduced by customers (but no customer list has been announced). Small-scale production will begin in the fourth quarter of this year, earlier than previously reported.

In order to accelerate advanced process capacity, SMIC's capital expenditure will reach US $ 3.1 billion this year (the company's annual revenue is only around US $3 billion), of which US $2 billion will be used for SMIC's 12-inch wafer fab in Shanghai and US $500 million At a 12-inch wafer fab in Beijing.

https://cntechpost.com/2020/02/27/smic-7nm-process-to-be-introduced-in-q4/

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Beidou2020

*Chinese researchers develop high-performance integrated solid-state quantum memory*
*Xinhua
Updated: March 11, 2020*
[Photo/ustc.edu.cn] 
HEFEI -- Chinese researchers have developed a high-fidelity integrated solid-state quantum memory, making important progress in the field of quantum storage and laying a solid foundation for developing a quantum network.

The achievement was made by a team of researchers led by Li Chuanfeng and Zhou Zongquan with the University of Science and Technology of China. It has been published in the journals Optica and Applied Physics Reviews.

As a core device for constructing a quantum network, quantum memory can effectively overcome channel loss, expand the distance of quantum communication, and integrate quantum computing and quantum sensing resources in different locations.

The integrated solid-state quantum memory was developed by using femtosecond laser micro-machining technology, which for the first time, etched optical waveguides in yttrium silicate crystals, according to the researchers.

They also demonstrated two kinds of optical quantum storage schemes, which achieved a fidelity rate of over 99 percent and 97 percent, respectively.

Reviewers of Optica said the study was important because it demonstrated the diversity of experimental techniques and schemes.

The study proved that etched waveguides in rare-earth-doped crystals are a promising platform in the field of quantum information, according to the reviewers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beidou2020

*Chinese startup Cambricon Technologies challenges Nvidia’s dominance in AI chip market*

Dec 03, 2018

By Irene Wang 





©Cambricon Technologies

This ambitious AI chip maker takes aim at the future with a series of world-class products

*US technology company Nvidia, valued at over US$100 billion, currently enjoys a formidable lead in the global AI chip race. But a rising Chinese startup, Cambricon Technologies, is hot on its tail.*

Cambricon Technologies co-founder Chen Yunji has said that the company aims to improve AI chip computing efficiency by 10,000 times and reduce chip power consumption 10,000-fold. Founder and CEO Chen Tianshi said in a speech that the company would corner 30% of China’s high-performance AI chip market and embed one billion devices worldwide with its chips within three years. The seemingly wild talk, backed up by the startup team’s impressive technological prowess and generous financing from investors like Alibaba, isn’t just castles in the sky.

*Aim higher*
Cambricon Technologies is backed by the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS), one of China's most prestigious scientific research institutions. Talented brothers and co-founders Chen Tianshi and Chen Yunji are professors at CAS and experts in processor architecture and AI. All of Cambricon’s key team members have over eight years of experience in chip design and AI research and are graduates of China’s top research universities.

*Proof that the company is not all talk, Cambricon Technologies has created a line of groundbreaking AI chips. In May 2018, Cambricon released its new MLU100 model. The AI chip supports cloud-based machine learning, including vision, audio and natural language processing under complex scenarios. The MLU100 makes Cambricon the first company in China - and one of only a few companies in the world - that owns intellectual property that supports both cloud and edge computing.*

*The startup also unveiled the Cambricon-1M, a third-generation edge-based AI chip with a reported efficiency of 5 TOPS/Watt for 8-bit computing, making it the world’s first smart product that enables local machine training. Users can provide voice and vision inputs to any device locally without needing cloud connectivity, thus relieving many concerns about user privacy.*

*Before the release of the 1M, one of Cambricon’s most profitable products was the Cambricon-1A, the first deep learning processing chip successfully put into commercial use. Huawei, the third largest smartphone maker in the world, chose the 1A to develop the Kirin 970 chip that powers its flagship Mate 10 models.*

*Think bigger*
In addition to pursuing AI chip sovereignty, Cambricon also wants to make the latest technological developments available to everyone. To achieve this goal, Cambricon chose not to use general-purpose Graphic Processing Units (GPUs) like Nvidia. Instead, Cambricon employs Neural Processing Units (NPUs) to handle AI workloads and customizes Application-Specific Integrated Circuits (ASICs) for specific uses. The cost of the traditional GPU/CPU-powered chip is prohibitive for everyday use. The electricity needed to run a GPU/CPU-powered chip for a minute costs US$300, giving users enough time to play one very expensive game of online chess. The average power consumption of NPUs and ASICs is around one-tenth of mainstream CPUs and their average performance level is 100 times that of GPUs.

*Cambricon’s new products have been well received by several of its partners already, including Lenovo Group, Sugon Information Industry Co., Ltd. and iFlytek, all three of which have launched systems or products carrying Cambricon’s latest chips.*

We are likely about to witness an AI explosion. Those who have prepared ahead of time stand to gain a great deal. Cambricon has been waiting for the bomb to go off for some time now. Are you ready?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beidou2020

*Alibaba develops its first AI and IoT chip, based on RISC-V architecture*

Helping decrease China's dependence on foreign-designed chips

July 26, 2019 
By Will Calvert
Alibaba subsidiary Pintouge has developed its first chip based on an open source architecture.

While plans for the chips were announced before recent trade tensions with the US escalated, the Xuantie 910 processor comes after Washington blacklisted several Chinese tech firms, cutting Huawei off from the Arm architecture.

Pintouge's first product, Xuantie is intended for IoT, 5G and AI applications.





– Alibaba

*Self-sufficiency*
Based on RISC-V, an open source chip architecture, the processor could offer an alternative to the Arm architecture, which many Chinese companies rely on. As it is open source, RISC-V cannot be impacted by trade sanctions.

Alibaba will license the full IP to chip makers, opening a new revenue stream for the company. It also said it will release parts of related code for the product on GitHub to help expand the reach of the architecture.

“This new RISC-V processor is designed to serve a lot more heavy-duty IoT applications that require high-performance computing, such as AI, networking, gateway, self-driving automobile and edge servers,” Alibaba said in a statement.

“We believe the new processor would also help drive the growth of the RISC-V open-source community in Asia and globally.”

Chinese tech companies are keen to shift away from their dependence on foreign semiconductor manufacturers amid US sanctions. Bloomberg reports that China imports roughly three times as many chips as it produces and spends more on semiconductors than it does on oil.

There are currently two Chinese industry organizations dedicated to promoting RISC-V, The China Open Instruction Eco System Alliance (CRVA) and China RISC-V Industry Consortium (CRVIC).

The US simply has one such group, the RISC-V Foundation. CRVA seems more interested in open-source aspects of RISC-V while CRVIC is focused on commercializing the chips.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beidou2020

*Chinese Fab SMIC to Start 7nm Production in the Fourth Quarter: Report*
By Arne Verheyde

First Published 4 weeks ago
*
SMIC is investing to accelerate its advanced processes.*




(Image credit: Shutterstock)

*Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corporation (SMIC), China's largest foundry, has scheduled initial 7nm production for the fourth quarter of this year*, according to kkj.cn and reported by CNTechPost. Density is more than doubled compared to 14nm, which started production late last year.

Dr. Liang Mengsong, co-CEO of SMIC, reportedly said that 7nm, as successor to its 14nm process, improves performance by 20% and reduces power consumption by 57%. It would reduce logic area by 63% and reduce SoC area by 55%, which suggests that density is more than twice that of its 14nm.

*SMIC started 14nm production in late 2019, which is its first-generation FinFET process technology*, according to CNTechPost, so this would imply that 7nm is following closely with (small-scale) production in the fourth quarter. This would be earlier than previously expected. *SMIC is also developing a second, high-performance variant of its 7nm (N+1), called N+2. Both variants don’t use EUV.*

To support its advanced process capacity, SMIC's capital spending is expected to reach $3.1 billion this year, compared to annual revenue of only around $3 billion.

As a trailing edge foundry, SMIC would still be behind leading foundry TSMC by almost three years, but this can be considered fairly respectable given the large costs involved with leading edge process nodes. TSMC started 7nm volume production in the first half of 2018 and will start production of 5nm in the first half of this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
22


----------



## Beast

Many application still hasnt catch up to 7nm, by late 2020, 7nm processor is still a very advance spec.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Song Hong

Any fab that manages to obtain ASML EUV will be able to run 7nm process.

The problem of commercial fab elsewhere is getting yield above 80% in order to be profitable. They have to consider P&L. 

That is not a problem for China as the state can always subsidize low yield production. Chinese state can always ask the defence sector to fabricate using 7nm process never mind the exorbitant price level. 

It's a matter of TIME Chinese engineers learn and perfect 7nm process. 

This is how SMIC leap frog and fully acquired know how in 14nm - - which is almost on par with Intel.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Han Patriot

Song Hong said:


> Any fab that manages to obtain ASML EUV will be able to run 7nm process.
> 
> The problem of commercial fab elsewhere is getting yield above 80% in order to be profitable. They have to consider P&L.
> 
> That is not a problem for China as the state can always subsidize low yield production. Chinese state can always ask the defence sector to fabricate using 7nm process never mind the exorbitant price level.
> 
> It's a matter of TIME Chinese engineers learn and perfect 7nm process.
> 
> This is how SMIC leap frog and fully acquired know how in 14nm - - which is almost on par with Intel.


US does not have the most advanced Fab, only the Koreans and Taiwan have it. Intel is at least a generation behind. For Intel to jump, they would need at least 2 years and substantial investment.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beast

Han Patriot said:


> US does not have the most advanced Fab, only the Koreans and Taiwan have it. Intel is at least a generation behind. For Intel to jump, they would need at least 2 years and substantial investment.


Quite true. But application of high end processor with smaller nm seems unnecessary more for laptop and PC market. Higher nm is more crucial in smartphone sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Han Patriot

Beast said:


> Quite true. But application of high end processor with smaller nm seems unnecessary more for laptop and PC market. Higher nm is more crucial in smartphone sector.


Exactly my point, basestations and telco equipment don't use 5nm chips, so when dumbfvks tell me how without 5nm Huawei will be destroyed, that's just stupid. At most they might lose their phone business but who cares, telco equipment is the key threat not smart phones, frigging xiaomi and gang can go for phones.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Paul2

Song Hong said:


> Any fab that manages to obtain ASML EUV will be able to run 7nm process.


You can run 7nm equivalent process (around 100 megatransistors per mm2) without EUV, it's just gonna be extremely slow, and need extremely pricey maskset. This is what's currently being used by TSMC.

5nm maskset is said to be _cheaper_ than that of 7nm, because of EUV. For the first time in history, a new process will have a cheaper maskset than the previous one, and that's big.

EUV still have terrible scalability problems, and it's very far from practical for anything, but critical device layers, and M0, M1. In the state it is now, you can not practically make the chip entirely with EUV scanner. EUV's scalability problems are many...

Without a key consumer, TSMC will have to basically throw $20B it spent on 5nm down the drain, or endure even more losses. Even if Intel will somehow jump on the TSMC boat, they will not make much difference these days. By "shutting off oxygen" to Huawei, America has cut off the oxygen to TSMC more than to anybody.


Song Hong said:


> The problem of commercial fab elsewhere is getting yield above 80% in order to be profitable. They have to consider P&L.


In order to be profitable, you need high markup. Intel had a record of launching chips with extremely bad yields, as low as 30% in the past.

If you only make chips for some expensive iToys that cost $1000, why not? The cost of a silicon is nothing in that price range, it's the opportunity cost that is the real price setter.


Song Hong said:


> That is not a problem for China as the state can always subsidize low yield production. Chinese state can always ask the defence sector to fabricate using 7nm process never mind the exorbitant price level.


Chinese defence sector has no need in fancy chips. Really, if it doesn't make money, don't spend money on it.


Beast said:


> Higher nm is more crucial in smartphone sector.


I doubt even that. Even in a demographic of more tech savvy people, you would barely found anybody these days who will decide buying a smartphone solely for its CPU.

In the company I work, people have abandoned these approaches half a decade ago. It's all about making the product practical, tasteful, and focusing on one or two killer features. That's why BBK is completely steamrolling everybody outside of China nowadays.

If you were to ask me what's my own take on that, I'd say I'd be more concerned about packaging than anything. Advanced packaging these days can actually make you more money than IC production, while only needing like 1/20 of the capital. And it is a far more real oxygen tap for the industry than fab services alone. The 2 top tier packaging/BE OSATs gob up more than 90% of all packaging capacity. That's TSMC packaging business and ASE.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## powastick

Wow, didn't expect SMIC to leapfrog 10nm.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Faith_Lock

SMIC makes sure people know that this is not 7nm technology. It only offers 20% performance gain over their 14nm technology. 

https://www.anandtech.com/show/15649/smic-details-its-n1-process-technology-7nm-performance-in-china

A SMIC’s spokesperson said the following:
“Our target for N+1 is low-cost applications, which can reduce costs by about 10 percent relative to 7nm. So this is a very special application.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Faith_Lock said:


> SMIC makes sure people know that this is not 7nm technology. It only offers 20% performance gain over their 14nm technology.
> 
> https://www.anandtech.com/show/15649/smic-details-its-n1-process-technology-7nm-performance-in-china
> 
> A SMIC’s spokesperson said the following:
> “Our target for N+1 is low-cost applications, which can reduce costs by about 10 percent relative to 7nm. So this is a very special application.”


No wonder. It's an improved 14nm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raphael

Faith_Lock said:


> SMIC makes sure people know that this is not 7nm technology. It only offers 20% performance gain over their 14nm technology.
> 
> https://www.anandtech.com/show/15649/smic-details-its-n1-process-technology-7nm-performance-in-china
> 
> A SMIC’s spokesperson said the following:
> “Our target for N+1 is low-cost applications, which can reduce costs by about 10 percent relative to 7nm. So this is a very special application.”





Han Patriot said:


> No wonder. It's an improved 14nm



So this explains it. I was so shocked that SMIC could leapfrog to 7nm when Intel is struggling with 10nm even in 2020. China's ascent is unstoppable but it's also not an overnight process.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hirobo2

I don't get what the big deal is other than better phone CPUs. My most advanced computer is an Intel Ivy Bridge with 22nm lithography. I think 7nm is more than enuf to meet most industrial needs.


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Song Hong said:


> Any fab that manages to obtain ASML EUV will be able to run 7nm process.
> 
> The problem of commercial fab elsewhere is getting yield above 80% in order to be profitable. They have to consider P&L.
> 
> That is not a problem for China as the state can always subsidize low yield production. Chinese state can always ask the defence sector to fabricate using 7nm process never mind the exorbitant price level.
> 
> It's a matter of TIME Chinese engineers learn and perfect 7nm process.
> 
> This is how SMIC leap frog and fully acquired know how in 14nm - - which is almost on par with Intel.



SMIC states that it will run on a non-EUV process. You can get 7 nm resolution in ways that do not involve EUV i.e. putting close-together features on separate masks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 52051

FairAndUnbiased said:


> SMIC states that it will run on a non-EUV process. You can get 7 nm resolution in ways that do not involve EUV i.e. putting close-together features on separate masks.



SMIC's 7nm is just like TSMC's DUV 7nm, so if TSMC can claimed it is their first gen 7nm, why not SMIC

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beidou2020

*SMIC can make 7nm chips without ASML lithography machine*
March 31, 2020

Recently, SMIC said that N + 1 process chips will be mass-produced by the end of the year.

Earlier, there were media reports that SMIC Integrated Circuit Manufacturing (Shenzhen) Co., Ltd. successfully imported a large lithography machine from the Netherlands.

However, this lithography machine is not a rumored 7nm lithography machine, and the manufacturing process is only a medium level. Of course, as the most critical equipment in integrated circuit manufacturing, lithography machines have a decisive influence on the chip manufacturing process.

*Compared with 14nm, the N + 1 process reduces power consumption by 57%, reduces the logic area by 63%, and reduces the SOC area by 55%. This translates to a 7nm chip that can be compared to TSMC. In other words, we can make 7nm chips without ASML's EUV lithography machine.*

*This means that SMIC has become the third chip company in the world to master processes below 10 nanometers.*

For a long time, TSMC has dominated this market and has the absolute right to speak. The competition between SMIC and TSMC has been repeatedly frustrated.

But unexpectedly, SMIC did not give up. *Today, SMIC is a 7nm DUV process. Although the cost is higher than EUV, at least it solves the problem from scratch.*

*If SMIC successfully mass-produces 7nm process chips, it will undoubtedly allow Chinese-made chips to have more and more right to speak.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## onebyone

Beidou2020 said:


> *SMIC can make 7nm chips without ASML lithography machine*
> March 31, 2020
> 
> Recently, SMIC said that N + 1 process chips will be mass-produced by the end of the year.
> 
> Earlier, there were media reports that SMIC Integrated Circuit Manufacturing (Shenzhen) Co., Ltd. successfully imported a large lithography machine from the Netherlands.
> 
> However, this lithography machine is not a rumored 7nm lithography machine, and the manufacturing process is only a medium level. Of course, as the most critical equipment in integrated circuit manufacturing, lithography machines have a decisive influence on the chip manufacturing process.
> 
> *Compared with 14nm, the N + 1 process reduces power consumption by 57%, reduces the logic area by 63%, and reduces the SOC area by 55%. This translates to a 7nm chip that can be compared to TSMC. In other words, we can make 7nm chips without ASML's EUV lithography machine.*
> 
> *This means that SMIC has become the third chip company in the world to master processes below 10 nanometers.*
> 
> For a long time, TSMC has dominated this market and has the absolute right to speak. The competition between SMIC and TSMC has been repeatedly frustrated.
> 
> But unexpectedly, SMIC did not give up. *Today, SMIC is a 7nm DUV process. Although the cost is higher than EUV, at least it solves the problem from scratch.*
> 
> *If SMIC successfully mass-produces 7nm process chips, it will undoubtedly allow Chinese-made chips to have more and more right to speak.*




Good New

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese firm YMTC unveils 128-layer flash memory chip*
By Ma Si | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2020-04-13 10:14




Yangtze Memory Technologies Co Ltd introduces its 128-layer flash memory chip on Monday. [Photo provided to China Daily]

Chinese chip maker Yangtze Memory Technologies Co Ltd officially introduced its 128-layer flash memory chip on Monday, marking a key step in the country's efforts to grow its homegrown semiconductor sector.

YMTC said its 128-layer flash memory 3D NAND chips, a type of high-end non-volatile memory chip, has passed sample verification on the solid-state drives platform through co-working with multiple controller partners.

The chip, named X2-6070, has achieved the highest bit density, and highest capacity so far among all 3D NAND flash memory products on the market currently, YMTC claimed.

Grace Gong, senior vice-president of marketing and sales at YMTC, said in a statement that "We are able to achieve these results today because of the incredible synergy created through seamless collaboration with our global industry partners, as well as remarkable contributions from our employees."

"With the launch of Xtacking 2.0, YMTC is now capable of building a new business ecosystem where our partners can play to their strengths and we can achieve mutually beneficial results," Gong added.

Xtacking is the company's in-house developed chip architecture, and it is the basis for the company's high-end 64-layer flash memory chips, which entered volume production last year.

In its 128-layer line of products, Xtacking has been upgraded to version 2.0, which is bringing more benefits to flash memory, the company said.

"This product will first be applied to consumer-grade solid-state drives and will eventually be extended into enterprise-class servers and data centers in order to meet the diverse data storage needs of the 5G and AI era," Gong added.

YMTC is a unit of Chinese semiconductor giant Tsinghua Unigroup, and it is part of Chinese company's key push to reduce heavy reliance on foreign semiconductor industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## vi-va

JSCh said:


> *Chinese firm YMTC unveils 128-layer flash memory chip*
> By Ma Si | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2020-04-13 10:14
> 
> 
> 
> Yangtze Memory Technologies Co Ltd introduces its 128-layer flash memory chip on Monday. [Photo provided to China Daily]
> 
> Chinese chip maker Yangtze Memory Technologies Co Ltd officially introduced its 128-layer flash memory chip on Monday, marking a key step in the country's efforts to grow its homegrown semiconductor sector.
> 
> YMTC said its 128-layer flash memory 3D NAND chips, a type of high-end non-volatile memory chip, has passed sample verification on the solid-state drives platform through co-working with multiple controller partners.
> 
> The chip, named X2-6070, has achieved the highest bit density, and highest capacity so far among all 3D NAND flash memory products on the market currently, YMTC claimed.
> 
> Grace Gong, senior vice-president of marketing and sales at YMTC, said in a statement that "We are able to achieve these results today because of the incredible synergy created through seamless collaboration with our global industry partners, as well as remarkable contributions from our employees."
> 
> "With the launch of Xtacking 2.0, YMTC is now capable of building a new business ecosystem where our partners can play to their strengths and we can achieve mutually beneficial results," Gong added.
> 
> Xtacking is the company's in-house developed chip architecture, and it is the basis for the company's high-end 64-layer flash memory chips, which entered volume production last year.
> 
> In its 128-layer line of products, Xtacking has been upgraded to version 2.0, which is bringing more benefits to flash memory, the company said.
> 
> "This product will first be applied to consumer-grade solid-state drives and will eventually be extended into enterprise-class servers and data centers in order to meet the diverse data storage needs of the 5G and AI era," Gong added.
> 
> YMTC is a unit of Chinese semiconductor giant Tsinghua Unigroup, and it is part of Chinese company's key push to reduce heavy reliance on foreign semiconductor industry.


Awesome progress

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

JSCh said:


> *Chinese firm YMTC unveils 128-layer flash memory chip*
> By Ma Si | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2020-04-13 10:14
> 
> 
> 
> Yangtze Memory Technologies Co Ltd introduces its 128-layer flash memory chip on Monday. [Photo provided to China Daily]
> 
> Chinese chip maker Yangtze Memory Technologies Co Ltd officially introduced its 128-layer flash memory chip on Monday, marking a key step in the country's efforts to grow its homegrown semiconductor sector.
> 
> YMTC said its 128-layer flash memory 3D NAND chips, a type of high-end non-volatile memory chip, has passed sample verification on the solid-state drives platform through co-working with multiple controller partners.
> 
> The chip, named X2-6070, has achieved the highest bit density, and highest capacity so far among all 3D NAND flash memory products on the market currently, YMTC claimed.
> 
> Grace Gong, senior vice-president of marketing and sales at YMTC, said in a statement that "We are able to achieve these results today because of the incredible synergy created through seamless collaboration with our global industry partners, as well as remarkable contributions from our employees."
> 
> "With the launch of Xtacking 2.0, YMTC is now capable of building a new business ecosystem where our partners can play to their strengths and we can achieve mutually beneficial results," Gong added.
> 
> Xtacking is the company's in-house developed chip architecture, and it is the basis for the company's high-end 64-layer flash memory chips, which entered volume production last year.
> 
> In its 128-layer line of products, Xtacking has been upgraded to version 2.0, which is bringing more benefits to flash memory, the company said.
> 
> "This product will first be applied to consumer-grade solid-state drives and will eventually be extended into enterprise-class servers and data centers in order to meet the diverse data storage needs of the 5G and AI era," Gong added.
> 
> YMTC is a unit of Chinese semiconductor giant Tsinghua Unigroup, and it is part of Chinese company's key push to reduce heavy reliance on foreign semiconductor industry.


This is big news.128 layers is the most advanced now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## j20blackdragon

YMTC just jumped from 64-layer to 128-layer in less than a year, despite COVID-19.
_
Mainland Chinese semiconductor firm Yangtze Memory Technologies Co (YMTC) formally launched a product that could serve as a technological milestone for the company, a 128-layer 3D QLC NAND flash memory chip. Carrying the product naming series "X2-6070," the chip implements YMTC's XTracking 2.0 memory stacking architecture. This is a particularly big development for the company considering the chip's immediate predecessor is a 64-layer chip based on XTracking 1.0, which entered mass-production as recently as in September 2019, a time when most foreign firms such as Samsung, SK Hynix, and Micron, had moved on to 96-layer mass-production, having announced their 128-layer designs around June 2019. YMTC hence appears to have pole-vaulted 96-layer._

https://www.techpowerup.com/265699/ymtc-launches-128-layer-3d-nand-flash-memory-chip

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## tower9

j20blackdragon said:


> YMTC just jumped from 64-layer to 128-layer in less than a year, despite COVID-19.
> _
> Mainland Chinese semiconductor firm Yangtze Memory Technologies Co (YMTC) formally launched a product that could serve as a technological milestone for the company, a 128-layer 3D QLC NAND flash memory chip. Carrying the product naming series "X2-6070," the chip implements YMTC's XTracking 2.0 memory stacking architecture. This is a particularly big development for the company considering the chip's immediate predecessor is a 64-layer chip based on XTracking 1.0, which entered mass-production as recently as in September 2019, a time when most foreign firms such as Samsung, SK Hynix, and Micron, had moved on to 96-layer mass-production, having announced their 128-layer designs around June 2019. YMTC hence appears to have pole-vaulted 96-layer._
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/265699/ymtc-launches-128-layer-3d-nand-flash-memory-chip



Pretty amazing progress. But if China really wants to be technologically independent, it will have to match ASML's capabilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

j20blackdragon said:


> YMTC just jumped from 64-layer to 128-layer in less than a year, despite COVID-19.
> _
> Mainland Chinese semiconductor firm Yangtze Memory Technologies Co (YMTC) formally launched a product that could serve as a technological milestone for the company, a 128-layer 3D QLC NAND flash memory chip. Carrying the product naming series "X2-6070," the chip implements YMTC's XTracking 2.0 memory stacking architecture. This is a particularly big development for the company considering the chip's immediate predecessor is a 64-layer chip based on XTracking 1.0, which entered mass-production as recently as in September 2019, a time when most foreign firms such as Samsung, SK Hynix, and Micron, had moved on to 96-layer mass-production, having announced their 128-layer designs around June 2019. YMTC hence appears to have pole-vaulted 96-layer._
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/265699/ymtc-launches-128-layer-3d-nand-flash-memory-chip


Good New China herry up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

tower9 said:


> Pretty amazing progress. But if China really wants to be technologically independent, it will have to match ASML's capabilities.


That's the main problem, semiconductor equipment. We can slowly refine processes but EUV.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## atan651

This is quantum leap! Competitors must really be worried now!


----------



## antonius123

tower9 said:


> Pretty amazing progress. But if China really wants to be technologically independent, it will have to match ASML's capabilities.



How about this candidate:

*China created the first independent new lithography machine, which can make 10nm chips in the future.*


Hu Song, deputy director of the Institute of Optoelectronic Technology of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, revealed that the newly accepted lithography machine has a processing capability between the deep ultraviolet and the extreme ultraviolet, and uses a 365 nm ultraviolet mercury lamp. Ten thousand yuan, and the price of the whole lithography machine is in the range of one million yuan to ten million yuan, "let many users overjoyed"...

On November 29th, Beijing time, the Institute of Optoelectronic Technology of the Chinese Academy of Sciences announced that the National Research and Development Equipment Development Project “Super Resolution Lithography Equipment Development” passed the acceptance test and became the world's first 22nm resolution lithography machine realized by ultraviolet light source.






According to China Science and Technology Daily, Hu Song, deputy director of the Institute of Optoelectronic Technology of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, revealed that the newly accepted lithography machine uses a 365 nm UV mercury lamp, a cost of only tens of thousands of dollars, while lithography The price of the whole machine is in the range of one million yuan to ten million yuan.






Hu Song also said that the processing capability of the lithography machine developed by the Institute of Optoelectronic Technology of the Chinese Academy of Sciences is between the deep ultraviolet and extreme ultraviolet levels, "to make many users overjoyed."

A new route, perfect to avoid foreign manufacturers' patents

The lithography machine is the core role of the integrated circuit manufacturing industry. The lithography machine is equivalent to a projector, and the fine line pattern is projected on the photosensitive plate, and the light is a carving knife. But the level of fineness of the line has a limit - not less than half the wavelength of light. "The light is too fat, the door is too narrow, and the light can't pass." Yang Yong, a scientist involved in the research, told reporters.

At present, a lithography machine using a deep ultraviolet light source is the mainstream, and the imaging resolution limit is 34 nm, and the resolution is further improved by using multiple exposure techniques and the like, which is expensive.

The lithography giant ASML of the Netherlands monopolized the cutting-edge integrated circuit lithography machine with a processing limit of 7 nm. ASML's EUV lithography machine uses a 13.5 nm EUV source that costs up to $30 million and is also used under vacuum.

In 2003, the Institute of Optoelectronics of the Chinese Academy of Sciences began to study a new method: metal and non-metal film bonding, there will be disordered electrons at the interface; light illuminates the metal film, causing these electrons to vibrate in an orderly manner, producing electromagnetic waves with much shorter wavelengths. For lithography. In this way, the "wide knife" becomes a "narrow knife."






Hu Song said that the lithography machine has a maximum linewidth resolution of 22 nm in a single exposure at a wavelength of 365 nm, which is equivalent to 1/17 wavelength. In principle, the project breaks through the resolution diffraction limit and establishes a new high-resolution, large-area nanolithography equipment research and development route. It has completely independent intellectual property rights and is a revolution in metamaterials/supersurfaces, third-generation optical devices, and generalized chips. The leap-forward development of the sex field provides manufacturing tools. He specializes in processing a range of nano-functional devices, including large-diameter thin film mirrors, superconducting nanowire single photon detectors, Cherenkov radiation devices, biochemical sensor chips and ultra-surface imaging devices.






According to the report, the Institute of Optoelectronic Technology of the Chinese Academy of Sciences has mastered core patents such as super-resolution lithography lens, precision gap detection, nano-level positioning precision workpiece table, high aspect ratio etching and multiple graphic matching lithography processes. , leading the world in the field of super-resolution imaging lithography.

ASML equipment still dominates, and domestic efforts still need to work hard.

Prior to this, Shanghai Microelectronics, which was established in 2002, has taken the lead in developing a 90nm process lithography machine. Now the 22nm lithography machine developed by the Institute of Optoelectronic Technology of the Chinese Academy of Sciences has passed the acceptance test, which can be said to achieve leapfrog progress. It is understood that the related devices for the manufacture of such super-resolution lithography equipment have been studied in many research institutes and universities such as the Eighth Research Institute of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation, the University of Electronic Science and Technology, the West China Hospital of Sichuan University, and the Microsystems Institute of the Chinese Academy of Sciences. Applied in the task.






Although Chinese research institutes have developed new lithography machines, lithography machines developed by ASML in the Netherlands are still the first choice for Chinese customers. At the end of May this year, according to Dutch media reports, the Chinese chip giant “Yangtze Storage” shipped a $72 million lithography machine ordered from ASML to Wuhan, Hubei.

Another Japanese media reported that China's other chip maker SMIC also ordered a $120 million lithography machine from ASML, which is expected to be delivered in 2019.

Following ZTE and Fujian Jinhua, it is reported that the United States is considering sanctioning China's monitoring equipment giant Hikvision and cutting off chip supply. This will prompt China to accelerate the pace of applying domestic equipment.

http://www.tbcoer.com/en/new/new-43-290.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Paul2

antonius123 said:


> between the deep ultraviolet and the extreme ultraviolet, and uses a 365 nm ultraviolet mercury lamp.


DUV is litho is an ArF source at 193nm, not mercury lamp

365nm is shorter than I-line, but not by much. Basically they took I-line lamp and put filters for shorter wavelength than 405nm.

There is a reason why people went with 405nm instead of 365nm back 30 years ago. 405nm resist compositions were way easier to work with than the chemistry that worked with 365nm. So, the guy would've been better just making an I-line scanner because he can reuse all existing process.

I myself think that China now simply needs a lot of cheap ArF devices to make commodity logic. China doesn't have much capacity even in decades old processed like 300nm, as all resources were poured into chasing whimsical latest and greatest niche.

I think 40nm is a practical limit for most IC projects, and it will be here for a very long time. 40nm is where you can do planar devices with single exposure with immersion, or single LELE dry. 65nm is also looks very promising with dry, high volume, single exposure processes.

I will go further, saying that high volume market worth much more than big semi values it at, and it still makes a great lot of sense to do new greenfield RnD for 40-180nm market.

For examples, I've been in touch with one group working on near I-line litho for maskless scanner. It's surprisingly close to a real world implementation they are now. Maybe a year or two of intense work, and they may have a scanner on the market.

Maskless 600nm system will be jawdropper for custom analog ICs, and things like packaging substrates.

China may also have market niche for something like a 450mm system, since our fabs have to pay a "3rd world country export" premium on AMHS, and their service. This price difference should be enough for a domestic AMHS maker to try something new.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beidou2020

*YMTC Introduces 128-Layer 1.33Tb QLC 3D NAND*
Date: 2020-04-12

Wuhan, China, April 13, 2020 - Yangtze Memory Technologies Co., Ltd (YMTC), today announced that its 128-layer 1.33Tb QLC 3D NAND flash memory chip, X2-6070, has passed sample verification on the SSD platform through co-working with multiple controller partners. *As the first QLC based 128-layer 3D NAND, X2-6070 has achieved the highest bit density, highest I/O speed and highest capacity so far among all released flash memory parts in the industry①*. Accompanying this release, YMTC introduced a 128-layer 512Gb TLC (3 bit/cell) chip, X2-9060, to meet diversified application requirements.






YMTC X2-6070 128L QLC 3D NAND

*“As a new entrant in the flash memory industry,YMTC has reached to new heights by launching the 1.33 Tb QLC product,’’ said Grace Gong, YMTC Senior Vice President of Marketing and Sales. “We are able to achieve these results today because of the incredible synergy created through seamless collaboration with our global industry partners, as well as remarkable contributions from our employees. With the launch of XtackingTM 2.0, YMTC is now capable of building a new business ecosystem where our partners can play to their strengths and we can achieve mutually beneficial results.” *

*Xtacking*TM *2.0 unleashes the potential of 3D NAND②*

Leveraging the innovative XtackingTM architecture, YMTC has optimized the design and manufacturing processes of CMOS circuits and memory arrays. As a result, YMTC’s 64-layer TLC products perform well in terms of storage bit density, I/O speed, and reliability.

*In its 128-layer line of products, XtackingTM has been upgraded to version 2.0, which is bringing more benefits to flash memory. In terms of read/write performance, 1.6Gbps can be enabled on both X2-6070 and X2-9060 by using 1.2V Vccq, which is so far the highest I/O speed in the industry. As independent manufacturing processes have been adopted for peripheral circuits and memory cells, it provides the capability to bring better functional scalability in chip design without increasing the chip area.* In the future, YMTC will continue to collaborate with more partners to build its ecosystem and benefit the industry through technology innovation.

*With 1.6 Gb/s high-speed I/O performance and 1.33Tb high capacity, X2-6070 is demonstrating the outstanding performance and capabilities of Xtacking architecture. “We are confident that this product will be able to meet a broad range of market needs and provide even greater value to our customers. This QLC product will first be applied to consumer-grade solid-state drives and will eventually be extended into enterprise-class servers and data centers in order to meet the diverse data storage needs of the 5G and AI era,” said Ms. Gong.*

*QLC’s technical characteristics and applications*

*Compared with TLC, QLC has notable features including large capacity, cost-effectiveness, and efficiency for read-intensive applications. Each X2-6070 QLC chip has 128 layers of array stacks and contains more than 366 billion effective charge-trap memory cells. As a single memory cell contains 4-bit data, each chip provides a total of 1.33 Tb storage capacity.*

Gregory Wong, Founder and Principal Analyst of Forward Insights, a well-known market research company in the field of flash memory and solid-state drives (SSD), believes,* “Vertical scaling of 3D NAND by increasing the number of layers is becoming progressively more capital intensive with each generation. QLC is a necessary and capital-efficient approach to reduce NAND flash cost. Due to the characteristics of QLC, it is suitable as a high capacity storage media. As client SSDs transition to 512GB and above, the vast majority will be QLC-based. The lower read latency of enterprise and datacenter QLC SSDs compared to hard drives will make it suitable for read-intensive applications in AI, machine learning and real-time analytics, and Big Data. In consumer storage, QLC will become prevalent in USB flash drives, flash memory cards, and external SSDs.”*



NOTES:

①Refers to the 3D NAND flash memory products on the market currently.

②长江存储, YMTC, the YM logo, and Xtacking are trademarks of Yangtze Memory Technologies Co., Ltd. and its branch offices and subsidiaries in China and other countries/regions.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Beidou2020

scope said:


> This right here, makes me smile from ear to ear.
> 
> Soon, I can build out a 100% Made-In-Chiggaland computer.



It’s also bad news for anti-China haters like @F-22Raptor that think the US can stop China’s rise. Sanctions on China just motivates China even more.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Pandora

Beidou2020 said:


> It’s also bad news for anti-China haters like @F-22Raptor that think the US can stop China’s rise. Sanctions on China just motivates China even more.



Time for stopping chinese prowess in latest tech is long gone and nothing can stop that progress now. China is also way ahead in next gen techs like Quantum computing, Fussion reactor and various space other techs that will decide future of technology and mankind. Chinese semiconductor industry will bring cheaper alternatives to Overpriced american ripp offs. I really want to buy a huawei phone next time with its very own OS.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 52051

What a huge leap ahead

*DUV lithography system can produce up to 7nm chipsets*, and once it is ready, it will make China the *second country* to be able to produce such advanced lithography system only BEHIND ASML in Holland, and *unlike ASML*, which has lots tech input from China Taiwan's TSMC and German Zeiss and others, the* DUV lithography system in China will be fully made by China only*.

According to the survey, the lens of the system will be made by Changchun State Science group, the light source is made by Beijing based RSLaser Co., the Dual-purpose work-bed is from Beijing-based Huazhuo Precision Machinery, the smoothing/bearing system is from Zhejiang-based Qier Electronics and Machinery.

https://lt.cjdby.net/thread-2620087-1-1.html

*Made-In-China 2025 is surely one hell of a project*, probably the most ambitious and the largest scale human project ever, no wonder Dotard want to start a trade-war to try and failed to stop China's 2025 project, because once the project is done, China will leave them in the dust

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## 52051

It sure look like China will lead the mankind for the next Millennium, its a shame I was born too early, sometimes I just being envious to these Generation-10 or Generation-20 and future babes, they are just so lucky

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## zhxy

The US does not allow China to join the international space station program.
China makes its own space station

Obama banned the export of chips for supercomputers.
China makes its own supercomputer chip

Trump called on the Holland to ban export of the DUV lithography system
China manufactures its own DUV lithography system

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## wulff

could you guys post these kinds of news in the china semiconductor thread? If you make new threads for every bit of news then most members won't get to see the new thread. Keep everything in one thread makes it easier to follow all the news about the topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tower9

If this is actually true, it's a remarkable feat.


----------



## Beidou2020

@F-22Raptor any comments?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kankan326

wulff said:


> could you guys post these kinds of news in the china semiconductor thread? If you make new threads for every bit of news then most members won't get to see the new thread. Keep everything in one thread makes it easier to follow all the news about the topic.


If this news is real. It's much much more important than 99% threads here.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## zhxy

52051 said:


> According to the survey, the lens of the system will be made by *Changchun State Science group*, the light source is made by Beijing based RSLaser Co., the Dual-purpose work-bed is from *Beijing-based Huazhuo Precision Machinery*, the smoothing/bearing system is from *Zhejiang-based Qier Electronics and Machinery.*
> 
> https://lt.cjdby.net/thread-2620087-1-1.html



China needs to protect the three companies. Next time, maybe they will be punished by the US

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tower9

I think this is DUV lithography though, not at the same level as EUV lithography.


----------



## wulff

kankan326 said:


> If this news is real. It's much much more important than 99% threads here.



Thats why it should be in the semiconductor thread. Here it will be visible for an hour and then the thread will be forgotten. Semiconductor thread is scanned by a lot of people and many people put alerts for new posts in that thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## casual

Didn't expect this to come out for 2-3 years. Good job, the engineers didna heck of a job.


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

DUV is not such a big deal compared to EUV. China would not be the 2nd. Japan already produces DUV lithography with ArF scanners, and achieves <40 nm resolution with immersion lithography. You can buy one yourself right now for a few million dollars from Nikon.

https://www.nikon.com/products/semi/lineup/index.htm#Immersion

SMEE already produces 90 nm ArF dry scanners: http://www.smee.com.cn/eis.pub?service=homepageService&method=indexinfo&onclicknodeno=1_4_1_1


----------



## 52051

FairAndUnbiased said:


> DUV is not such a big deal compared to EUV. China would not be the 2nd. Japan already produces DUV lithography with ArF scanners, and achieves <40 nm resolution with immersion lithography. You can buy one yourself right now for a few million dollars from Nikon.
> 
> https://www.nikon.com/products/semi/lineup/index.htm#Immersion
> 
> SMEE already produces 90 nm ArF dry scanners: http://www.smee.com.cn/eis.pub?service=homepageService&method=indexinfo&onclicknodeno=1_4_1_1



The Japanese one is not using "jin-run" (not know the tech term in English but since you can read Chinese so) dual-purpose work-bed, and is far behind this one in terms of capability, the link I posted contain that information.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beidou2020

A video on EUV Lithography

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beidou2020

@waz @Slav Defence @The Eagle @WebMaster

Can you please move this thread to the “China chipping away to semiconductor dominance” thread. I made a mistake in creating a separate thread. Once you move it, delete this post. Thank you.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/china-chipping-away-to-semiconductor-dominance.412585/


----------



## Beidou2020

@waz @Slav Defence @The Eagle
@WebMaster 

Can you please move this thread to the “China chipping away to semiconductor dominance” thread. I made a mistake in creating a separate thread. Once you move it, delete this post. Thank you.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/china-chipping-away-to-semiconductor-dominance.412585/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beidou2020

@waz @Slav Defence @The Eagle
@WebMaster 

Can you please move this thread to the “China chipping away to semiconductor dominance” thread. I made a mistake in creating a separate thread. Once you move it, delete this post. Thank you.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/china-chipping-away-to-semiconductor-dominance.412585/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beidou2020

@waz @Slav Defence @The Eagle
@WebMaster 

Can you please move this thread to the “China chipping away to semiconductor dominance” thread. I made a mistake in creating a separate thread. Once you move it, delete this post. Thank you.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/china-chipping-away-to-semiconductor-dominance.412585/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beidou2020

@waz @Slav Defence @The Eagle
@WebMaster 

Can you please move this thread to the “China chipping away to semiconductor dominance” thread. I made a mistake in creating a separate thread. Once you move it, delete this post. Thank you.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/china-chipping-away-to-semiconductor-dominance.412585/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wulff

@waz @The Eagle 

can you please move these posts to the 
* China Chipping Away to Semiconductor Dominance* 
thread


----------



## Beast

52051 said:


> What a huge leap ahead
> 
> *DUV lithography system can produce up to 7nm chipsets*, and once it is ready, it will make China the *second country* to be able to produce such advanced lithography system only BEHIND ASML in Holland, and *unlike ASML*, which has lots tech input from China Taiwan's TSMC and German Zeiss and others, the* DUV lithography system in China will be fully made by China only*.
> 
> According to the survey, the lens of the system will be made by Changchun State Science group, the light source is made by Beijing based RSLaser Co., the Dual-purpose work-bed is from Beijing-based Huazhuo Precision Machinery, the smoothing/bearing system is from Zhejiang-based Qier Electronics and Machinery.
> 
> https://lt.cjdby.net/thread-2620087-1-1.html
> 
> *Made-In-China 2025 is surely one hell of a project*, probably the most ambitious and the largest scale human project ever, no wonder Dotard want to start a trade-war to try and failed to stop China's 2025 project, because once the project is done, China will leave them in the dust


No need made in China 2025. I think by 2021. We would have reached most of our objective. I heard the CJ-1000A project is doing very well. Reach it's optimal temperature, running well without crack. Unlike previous Chinese aero engine project which always see crack in initial stage and need to stop running to re examine problem.



52051 said:


> It sure look like China will lead the mankind for the next Millennium, its a shame I was born too early, sometimes I just being envious to these Generation-10 or Generation-20 and future babes, they are just so lucky


How old are u?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 8888888888888

Japan is a joke.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

52051 said:


> The Japanese one is not using "jin-run" (not know the tech term in English but since you can read Chinese so) dual-purpose work-bed, and is far behind this one in terms of capability, the link I posted contain that information.



只找到了2年前的官方消息：https://xw.qq.com/cmsid/20180330C0GA2500

据说光源那时候都可以做65nm工艺。现在进步到45nm,甚至22nm都比较合理，但7nm有点难以相信。7nm离65nm相隔5代技术，等同于13年的发展。从零开始在两年内跳了2-3代已经算是很快了。现在佳能的主流产品也就是28纳米技术。

从技术发展角度来说，一下子跳到7nm风险很大。有了14nm设备技术就基本上算在半导体领域不受制于人。14nm以上是主流市场，7nm仅限移动产品。如果我是项目管理，我会把目标设为14nm而不是风险和成本比较大的7nm。在没有官方消息的时候，我还是保持谨慎的乐观态度。


----------



## The Eagle

wulff said:


> @waz @The Eagle
> 
> can you please move these posts to the
> * China Chipping Away to Semiconductor Dominance*
> thread



Link will be appreciated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beidou2020

The Eagle said:


> Link will be appreciated.



Here is the main link:
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/china-chipping-away-to-semiconductor-dominance.412585/page-66

Transfer these links to the main link:
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/alib...iot-chip-based-on-risc-v-architecture.656588/


https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/chin...s-nvidias-dominance-in-ai-chip-market.656574/


https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/chin...integrated-solid-state-quantum-memory.656490/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daniel808

52051 said:


> What a huge leap ahead
> 
> *DUV lithography system can produce up to 7nm chipsets*, and once it is ready, it will make China the *second country* to be able to produce such advanced lithography system only BEHIND ASML in Holland, and *unlike ASML*, which has lots tech input from China Taiwan's TSMC and German Zeiss and others, the* DUV lithography system in China will be fully made by China only*.
> 
> According to the survey, the lens of the system will be made by Changchun State Science group, the light source is made by Beijing based RSLaser Co., the Dual-purpose work-bed is from Beijing-based Huazhuo Precision Machinery, the smoothing/bearing system is from Zhejiang-based Qier Electronics and Machinery.
> 
> https://lt.cjdby.net/thread-2620087-1-1.html
> 
> *Made-In-China 2025 is surely one hell of a project*, probably the most ambitious and the largest scale human project ever, no wonder Dotard want to start a trade-war to try and failed to stop China's 2025 project, because once the project is done, China will leave them in the dust



Thanks for another great news  @52051 This week is amazing !

China will keep developing and left those anti China troller in the dust.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tom99

These are the type of advancements East Asian countries needs to aim for; not getting played by Rich countries to fight over low-cost, dirty and low valued added manufactories.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

52051 said:


> What a huge leap ahead
> 
> *DUV lithography system can produce up to 7nm chipsets*, and once it is ready, it will make China the *second country* to be able to produce such advanced lithography system only BEHIND ASML in Holland, and *unlike ASML*, which has lots tech input from China Taiwan's TSMC and German Zeiss and others, the* DUV lithography system in China will be fully made by China only*.
> 
> According to the survey, the lens of the system will be made by Changchun State Science group, the light source is made by Beijing based RSLaser Co., the Dual-purpose work-bed is from Beijing-based Huazhuo Precision Machinery, the smoothing/bearing system is from Zhejiang-based Qier Electronics and Machinery.
> 
> https://lt.cjdby.net/thread-2620087-1-1.html
> 
> *Made-In-China 2025 is surely one hell of a project*, probably the most ambitious and the largest scale human project ever, no wonder Dotard want to start a trade-war to try and failed to stop China's 2025 project, because once the project is done, China will leave them in the dust


Url not working 

Blocked by great firewall?


----------



## Paul2

52051 said:


> The Japanese one is not using "jin-run" (not know the tech term in English but since you can read Chinese so) dual-purpose work-bed, and is far behind this one in terms of capability, the link I posted contain that information.


It is called twin scan system. On scanner has two stages, one used for wafer measurement, and another for actual lithography.


FairAndUnbiased said:


> DUV is not such a big deal compared to EUV. China would not be the 2nd. Japan already produces DUV lithography with ArF scanners, and achieves <40 nm resolution with immersion lithography. You can buy one yourself right now for a few million dollars from Nikon.


DUV is very much of a deal, and bigger than EUV by far, and I personally think China is in much bigger need of a normal tool for 40nm+ than anything bleeding edge simply because there is not much to manufacture below 40nm for us.

EUV now is like 1% of the whole market.

There are no seriously throughput optimised tool for under 65nm. This is may well be something more worthy to spend money on in our situation. High throughput, single pass 65nm dry process or single pass 40nm immersion are still niches not being conquered by anybody yet.

Big tool makers are all chasing sub 40nm, and more or less forgot about cash-cowness of the 40nm-65nm niche.


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Paul2 said:


> It is called twin scan system. On scanner has two stages, one used for wafer measurement, and another for actual lithography.
> 
> DUV is very much of a deal, and bigger than EUV by far, and I personally think China is in much bigger need of a normal tool for 40nm+ than anything bleeding edge simply because there is not much to manufacture below 40nm for us.
> 
> EUV now is like 1% of the whole market.
> 
> There are no seriously throughput optimised tool for under 65nm. This is may well be something more worthy to spend money on in our situation. High throughput, single pass 65nm dry process or single pass 40nm immersion are still niches not being conquered by anybody yet.
> 
> Big tool makers are all chasing sub 40nm, and more or less forgot about cash-cowness of the 40nm-65nm niche.



40+ nm is too backwards IMO. it excludes important mainstream applications that aren't processors such as FPGA, memory and RF. at least for memory, there is no substitute for <14 nm tools. maybe for FPGA and RF you can just make shittier products I guess.

the other thing is that EUV's problems only show up at leading edge process nodes. You can still use EUV processes for non-leading edge like 14+ nm. 

finally, EUV is still new, while refining older processes are going to be more difficult because of so many incumbents. it is likely that older processes will also involve more precision mechanical engineering which doesn't seem to play to the strongsuit of Chinese R&D which has had better success in electronics and chemicals. Chinese mechanical products other than ships and defense have not had too much success.


----------



## j20blackdragon

Kirin 985 is Huawei’s third 5G SoC.

The new iPhone SE doesn't support 5G.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Power semiconductor is also very important for achieving full industrial independence.

https://global.chinadaily.com.cn/a/202004/15/WS5e96a365a3105d50a3d16637.html

China's new energy vehicle giant BYD Co Ltd announced on Tuesday evening the restructuring of its wholly-owned subsidiary — now named BYD Semiconductor Co Ltd — in a bid to deeply integrate its semiconductor business, offer better products to the industry, and actively seek an independent listing at an appropriate time.

Through internal restructuring, the subsidiary, originally named BYD Microelectronics Co Ltd, now covers the development, production and sale of power semiconductors, intelligent control products, intelligent sensors and optoelectronic semiconductors. It boasts an integrated industrial chain with chip design, wafer manufacturing, assembly, testing and downstream applications.

The company said that with the restructuring, it will increase its supply of insulated-gate bipolar transistor (or IGBT) semiconductor technology to the industry. The IGBT semiconductor technology is regarded as a core technology of new energy vehicles (NEV).

Song Jin, a senior automobile analyst at Beijing-based market consultancy Analysys, said: "Semiconductors are important hardware for NEV production. BYD's restructuring of its subsidiary offers the subsidiary more autonomy, and promotes the company to better operate its semiconductor business."

With independent operation, the restructured subsidiary is able to go through a more clarified audit process, have more credibility in the industry, and better supply the industry, he said.

BYD Semiconductor expects that driven by market demand, it will proactively secure more orders from the external market, and accelerate the development of the company by seizing the opportunity of the rise of China's semiconductor industry in the future.

Meanwhile, it intends to introduce strategic investors by way of capital increase and allotment of shares. It will actively seek a separate listing in due course, and establish an independent capital market platform and market-oriented incentive mechanism, so as to stimulate the vitality of the company and drive the sustainable growth of its businesses.

The restructuring also offers the company more opportunities to attract investment from the country and venture capitalists, Song said.

On Dec 3, the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology issued a guideline on NEV development, suggesting that by 2025, NEV sales should reach 25 percent of the total, and pure electric vehicles should become mainstream.

With the restructuring, BYD is expected to better seize the opportunities from the government's favorable policies, Song added.

Data from industry research consultancy NE Times showed that currently, BYD's self-developed automotive grade IGBT loading surpassed 700,000, ranking first in the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## j20blackdragon

_America’s tough talk has backfired, prompting Huawei to redouble efforts to wean itself off American technology. Although such claims are hard to verify, *Tim Danks, a Huawei executive, has said that of the 600,000 base stations the firm has shipped to mostly Chinese carriers, 50,000 had no American parts.* Engineers who recently took apart Huawei’s top-end smartphone identified only a few American-designed chips.

Left to their own devices, *American carriers have put up 10,000 5g base stations.* Covid-19 lockdowns will slow installations in the West, even as China eases its own curbs now that its epidemic is apparently under control. *Chinese carriers, which boast 150,000 base stations, want more than 1m across 330 cities by the end of 2020.*_

https://www.economist.com/business/...not-want-china-to-dominate-5g-mobile-networks

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Paul2

FairAndUnbiased said:


> 40+ nm is too backwards IMO. it excludes important mainstream applications that aren't processors such as FPGA, memory and RF. at least for memory, there is no substitute for <14 nm tools. maybe for FPGA and RF you can just make shittier products I guess.


80%+ of Chinese IC volume is 90nm+. There are tons, and tons of ICs other than chips you buy for $100+, in fact the <40nm stuff only takes single digit percentage of wafer shipments for Chinese electronics.

The choice is a no brainer. <10% of wafer volume for grabs, or >90%? There is still soo much unmet demand left.

So far, the state was only ready to dish out grants for vainglorious pursuit of bleeding edge, without any meaningful end goal in mind. So much money went into the drain... ah

IMHO, the electronics section at MOFCOM don't see the electronics industry beyond a dozen or so showpiece companies. Achieving industrial independence requires the whole of industry to work, and not only the 1% cream on top that keeps going broke upon every market shift.

Unigroup can keep spraying state money around on fancy projects for which they collect laurels, but the ultimate determinator of success here would be people buying their stuff, and I am not seeing that.


FairAndUnbiased said:


> the other thing is that EUV's problems only show up at leading edge process nodes. You can still use EUV processes for non-leading edge like 14+ nm.


You can, but why? The best what TSMC gets out of NXE3400 is 200-300 wafers per hour. This is what I heard. An immersion DUV tool will easily have output it thousands. Even if you save on multiple patterning passes, your throughput will be few times smaller. TSMC only uses EUV for some device layers and M0, everything else is done on immersion tool.


FairAndUnbiased said:


> finally, EUV is still new, while refining older processes are going to be more difficult because of so many incumbents.


You just said what is the crux of the matter here. Chinese companies have to go abroad to fab chips on mature, mainstream processes that makes the most of fab service supply. In other words, somebody well moneyed like Huawei or Unisoc can do an expensive tapeout at SMIC or Huali on a moderately advanced process at above market price, but the rest of us have to go to Taiwan even for the most basic projects.



FairAndUnbiased said:


> Through internal restructuring, the subsidiary, originally named BYD Microelectronics Co Ltd, now covers the development, production and sale of power semiconductors, intelligent control products, intelligent sensors and optoelectronic semiconductors. It boasts an integrated industrial chain with chip design, wafer manufacturing, assembly, testing and downstream applications.
> 
> The company said that with the restructuring, it will increase its supply of insulated-gate bipolar transistor (or IGBT) semiconductor technology to the industry. The IGBT semiconductor technology is regarded as a core technology of new energy vehicles (NEV).
> 
> Song Jin, a senior automobile analyst at Beijing-based market consultancy Analysys, said: "Semiconductors are important hardware for NEV production. BYD's restructuring of its subsidiary offers the subsidiary more autonomy, and promotes the company to better operate its semiconductor business."


This is the real deal. I knew a few BYD engineers going to industry events in Shenzhen who talked specifically of their problems with power electronics. Was shown few photos of a their briefcase sized inverter pack, and said it was their pain.

Our high speed trains use CRRC's own IGBTs (foreign high speed train designs all use plain iron transformers,) but there is not much to them other than them being fabbed in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Paul2 said:


> 80%+ of Chinese IC volume is 90nm+. There are tons, and tons of ICs other than chips you buy for $100+, in fact the <40nm stuff only takes single digit percentage of wafer shipments for Chinese electronics.
> 
> The choice is a no brainer. <10% of wafer volume for grabs, or >90%? There is still soo much unmet demand left.
> 
> So far, the state was only ready to dish out grants for vainglorious pursuit of bleeding edge, without any meaningful end goal in mind. So much money went into the drain... ah
> 
> IMHO, the electronics section at MOFCOM don't see the electronics industry beyond a dozen or so showpiece companies. Achieving industrial independence requires the whole of industry to work, and not only the 1% cream on top that keeps going broke upon every market shift.
> 
> Unigroup can keep spraying state money around on fancy projects for which they collect laurels, but the ultimate determinator of success here would be people buying their stuff, and I am not seeing that.
> You can, but why? The best what TSMC gets out of NXE3400 is 200-300 wafers per hour. This is what I heard. An immersion DUV tool will easily have output it thousands. Even if you save on multiple patterning passes, your throughput will be few times smaller. TSMC only uses EUV for some device layers and M0, everything else is done on immersion tool.You just said what is the crux of the matter here. Chinese companies have to go abroad to fab chips on mature, mainstream processes that makes the most of fab service supply. In other words, somebody well moneyed like Huawei or Unisoc can do an expensive tapeout at SMIC or Huali on a moderately advanced process at above market price, but the rest of us have to go to Taiwan even for the most basic projects.
> 
> 
> This is the real deal. I knew a few BYD engineers going to industry events in Shenzhen who talked specifically of their problems with power electronics. Was shown few photos of a their briefcase sized inverter pack, and said it was their pain.
> 
> Our high speed trains use CRRC's own IGBTs (foreign high speed train designs all use plain iron transformers,) but there is not much to them other than them being fabbed in China.



Trying to type from phone at work, so thoughts are disjointed. My viewpoint is very different than yours. I work at a process machinery and chemicals OEM. I honestly don't even think about >90 nm stuff, that stuff seems to be a solved problem already. At conferences I go to nobody talks about those tools, because even used tools after refurbishment will work.

Right now our customers including ASML, Lam, etc. are mostly thinking of leading edge, and spec out their equipment parts and chemicals accordingly, even if they don't solely sell products for the leading edge. our R&D efforts are such that our new products are fit for <14 nm and EUV, even if they can be used elsewhere.

IMO MOFCOM has no duty to support purely commercial ventures. if you only make what an immature market wants right now, how can you get past the middle income trap and grab the commanding heights of technology? If private industry wants to backfill trailing edge tech, let them do it with their own money. Government should focus money on leading edge tech and R&D.

If there is truly so much money in trailing edge ICs then the private sector can take care of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## j20blackdragon

Paul2 said:


> 80%+ of Chinese IC volume is 90nm+.





FairAndUnbiased said:


> I honestly don't even think about >90 nm stuff, that stuff seems to be a solved problem already. At conferences I go to nobody talks about those tools, because even used tools after refurbishment will work.



Nobody cares about >90 nm because there's no money there.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Paul2

FairAndUnbiased said:


> seems to be a solved problem already


The 80% of wafer volume figure says it's not. That's obvious.


j20blackdragon said:


> Nobody cares about >90 nm because there's no money there.


You are a business with less than 10 millions in bank? Then, you will care. Count Chinese companies who can afford a tapeout on 14nm (cost 800 millions and more.) There are only two now, with 3rd unlikely coming under current circumstances...


FairAndUnbiased said:


> Right now our customers including ASML, Lam, etc. are mostly thinking of leading edge, and spec out their equipment parts and chemicals accordingly, even if they don't solely sell products for the leading edge. our R&D efforts are such that our new products are fit for <14 nm and EUV, even if they can be used elsewhere.


Yes, if you are tool maker, the cash is where the clients with a lot of cash are, but if you are an IC maker, it's a lost game.

The only two ways an IC company with <CNY 100 in capital can realistically make money in China is by going after stable yield cash crop products like analog, and commodity parts, or watching the market and trying to spin new niche products into mainstream.

Have anybody of you here ever shipped an IC? I did.




FairAndUnbiased said:


> If there is truly so much money in trailing edge ICs then the private sector can take care of it.


This is happening, but really, really slow. CanSemi took close to 5 years to spin up. Few other domestic private fab projects are still hanging by a thread. HonHai had 6 years long epopee with buying land for the plant.

CanSemi is making bucket loads of money now, but without much competition they didn't move the price in the market in China by much.


FairAndUnbiased said:


> if you only make what an immature market wants right now, how can you get past the middle income trap and grab the commanding heights of technology?


I see it like this: there are 2 microelectronics industries existing in parallel in China now. One is the real one, stuck making bottom feeder products, and another one exists in the bubble of state ran projects, where people are fine paying n times the market rate for expensive tapeouts.

Yes, the bosses of state companies can spend many billions to build that EUV <7nm fab for a checkbox on the resume, but what it would really change if there would be nobody in China to use it? Besides Unisoc, few similar state clients, and, possibly, Huawei.

What you read in economics textbooks is not how the real world works. Middle income trap, or not, you cannot progress further until you cover the basics well. I think this is very much the reason why middle income traps happen in the first place, the choice of pie in the sky project over what will actually make money now.


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Paul2 said:


> The 80% of wafer volume figure says it's not. That's obvious.
> 
> You are a business with less than 10 millions in bank? Then, you will care. Count Chinese companies who can afford a tapeout on 14nm (cost 800 millions and more.) There are only two now, with 3rd unlikely coming under current circumstances...
> 
> Yes, if you are tool maker, the cash is where the clients with a lot of cash are, but if you are an IC maker, it's a lost game.
> 
> I see it like this: there are 2 microelectronics industries existing in parallel in China now. One is the real one, stuck making bottom feeder products, and another one exists in the bubble of state ran projects, where people are fine paying n times the market rate for expensive tapeouts.
> 
> Yes, the bosses of state companies can spend many billions to build that EUV <7nm fab for a checkbox on the resume, but what it would really change if there would be nobody in China to use it? Besides Unisoc, few similar state clients, and, possibly, Huawei.
> 
> What you read in economics textbooks is not how the real world works. Middle income trap, or not, you cannot progress further until you cover the basics well. I think this is very much the reason why middle income traps happen in the first place, the choice of pie in the sky project over what will actually make money now.



Is demand really a problem? SMIC doesn't only offer foundry service for Chinese market. Their total utilization is 94%. Clearly they don't have a problem with maintaining demand. They also produce for heavyweights like Qualcomm and TI. And even with poor demand, you build it, the demand will come, as long as you offer something technically new. Even if it's from the government.

Look at Naura. They are shipping relatively advanced tools and growing their profits 30%. There's no reason to hold yourself back. Build it, and customers come. That's been my experience with new tools. It'll take a few years to ramp up, but so what? If government doesn't support that, why even care about semiconductor? Just make shoes, ice cream, etc. Just accept slavery.

Middle income traps happen because of low innovation, lack of R&D and too much focus on short term profits. Look at all the countries falling into the middle income trap like Brazil, Thailand, Indonesia, etc. What do they have in common? Low innovation, lack of R&D, no guidance. They get comfortable making shit tier products and selling the natural resources of their people, resources needed to secure our existence and prosperity. 

Let private enterprise sort themselves out. In running industrial policy, you can't cater to them. That is not the responsibility of the government. The government should invest in capability if private enterprise is unable to. That is literally the point of state sponsored research. There are some things you can't buy regardless of the price. What good is a few more pennies then?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Han Patriot

FairAndUnbiased said:


> Is demand really a problem? SMIC doesn't only offer foundry service for Chinese market. Their total utilization is 94%. Clearly they don't have a problem with maintaining demand. They also produce for heavyweights like Qualcomm and TI. And even with poor demand, you build it, the demand will come, as long as you offer something technically new. Even if it's from the government.
> 
> Look at Naura. They are shipping relatively advanced tools and growing their profits 30%. There's no reason to hold yourself back. Build it, and customers come. That's been my experience with new tools. It'll take a few years to ramp up, but so what? If government doesn't support that, why even care about semiconductor? Just make shoes, ice cream, etc. Just accept slavery.
> 
> Middle income traps happen because of low innovation, lack of R&D and too much focus on short term profits. Look at all the countries falling into the middle income trap like Brazil, Thailand, Indonesia, etc. What do they have in common? Low innovation, lack of R&D, no guidance. They get comfortable making shit tier products and selling the natural resources of their people, resources needed to secure our existence and prosperity.
> 
> Let private enterprise sort themselves out. In running industrial policy, you can't cater to them. That is not the responsibility of the government. The government should invest in capability if private enterprise is unable to. That is literally the point of state sponsored research. There are some things you can't buy regardless of the price. What good is a few more pennies then?


Exactly, almost all mid income trapped countries are highly dependent on foreign tech, China can be considered middle income now, but we do have relative advanced technology. I believe we can cross this threshold and reach high income around 2050.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S10

Han Patriot said:


> Exactly, almost all mid income trapped countries are highly dependent on foreign tech, China can be considered middle income now, but we do have relative advanced technology. I believe we can cross this threshold and reach high income around 2050.


One step at a time:

2025中国制造
2035中国智造
2045中国创造

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ILC

Paul2 said:


> Yes, the bosses of state companies can spend many billions to build that EUV <7nm fab for a checkbox on the resume, but what it would really change *if there would be nobody in China to use it?* Besides Unisoc, few similar state clients, and, possibly, Huawei.
> 
> What you read in economics textbooks is not how the real world works. Middle income trap, or not, you cannot progress further until you cover the basics well. I think this is very much the reason why middle income traps happen in the first place, the choice of pie in the sky project over what will actually make money now.



I think that will change fast.



Tidalwave said:


> This is out. US new rule will try block Semiconductor equipments to China even for civilian usage. I saw a number of US articles mentions Huawei switching 14nm to SMIC. So this new rule will hit everyone in China. Not just Huawei.
> 
> I think this is good. Chinese firms usually don't do it unless being forced upon and got no other choices or they will always take the path of least resistance.


https://www.sinodefenceforum.com/t/...ithography-equipment.8493/page-69#post-600727


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> DRAM appeared on CXMT website and officially on sales :-
> 
> View attachment 609643​


*China-based ChangXin Memory's 19nm DDR4 chip capacity set to doubled by end of Q - cnTechPost*
2020-04-30 20:20:43 GMT+8 | cnTechPost




China-based ChangXin Memory's 19nm DDR4 chip capacity set to doubled by end of Q2

ChangXin Memory Technologies' 19nm wafer chip capacity will increase from 20,000 wafers/month to 40,000 wafers/month by the end of the quarter, Mydrivers.com said, citing industry updates.

Not only that, but ChangXin's 17nm process chip is on track to be mass-produced by the end of the year, the report said.

ChangXin officially mass-produced its 10nm (10nm~19nm) DDR4 memory chips (8Gb) in September last year.

ChangXin currently has a 12-inch wafer fab with a total capacity of 120,000 wafers/month.

This week, ChangXin reached an agreement with Rambus to license the latter's DRAM technology.

Earlier, ChangXin acquired more than 10 million technical documents and 2.8TB of data related to DRAM from Qimonda through an agreement with Polaris Innovations, a wholly owned subsidiary of WiLAN.

ChangXin was launched in May 2016 in Hefei, Anhui Province, with a total investment of 150 billion yuan, specializing in the development, production and sales of DRAM memory.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Paul2

FairAndUnbiased said:


> Look at Naura.


Are you with them?


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Paul2 said:


> Are you with them?



No, I work for another multinational on process equipment/chemical R&D. we supply process chemistry, coating services and ultraclean components.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paul2

FairAndUnbiased said:


> No, I work for another multinational on process equipment/chemical R&D. we supply process chemistry, coating services and ultraclean components.


So, spin coaters, resist and such?


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Paul2 said:


> So, spin coaters, resist and such?



Overall it's more like ALD precursors, chemical/gas handling, and reactor coatings + associated services. it's a huge operation, I'm only part of it (analytical R&D and custom pilot scale equipment).

Resists are very different, companies that do resists typically are part of more traditional organic/petrochemical operation i.e. DuPont or are more specialized in resist (particular EUV which requires very different skills i.e. Inpria). We're set up for smaller scale materials science and gas/solid phase stuff more than bulk liquids.

My lab in particular makes money through contract R&D projects from the big equipment OEMs, supporting the production facilities for failure analysis and then finally, generating IP for ourselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paul2

FairAndUnbiased said:


> And even with poor demand, you build it, the demand will come, as long as you offer something technically new. Even if it's from the government.





FairAndUnbiased said:


> If government doesn't support that, why even care about semiconductor? Just make shoes, ice cream, etc. Just accept slavery.


I just want to communicate the following:

First point, people at state funds have a very long history of spending tremendous amounts of money on vanity projects that tend to close quietly after a few years.

Second point, the state of real part of microelectronics industry, the one that doesn't have the privilege to contend for 12 digit state loans, is far from stellar.

Third point, all of the above, and the last 20 something years rendered it all vividly that keeping doing things under the first point, doesn't improve things under the second point.

Whether it is middle income trap or not, we are not advancing anywhere if the real part of the electronics industry can't stand on its two legs.

This is not a call to throw money on one or another part of the industry. I want people to stop, and think about it. The nation is spending billions a year on something that doesn't work, and doesn't contribute a thing towards this goal.

When anybody here will be passing by Shenzhen, go to SEG plaza, or HQEW building 1 first floor. You will see what China's electronics industry really is.



FairAndUnbiased said:


> Overall it's more like ALD precursors, chemical/gas handling, and reactor coatings + associated services. it's a huge operation, I'm only part of it (analytical R&D and custom pilot scale equipment).
> 
> Resists are very different, companies that do resists typically are part of more traditional organic/petrochemical operation i.e. DuPont or are more specialized in resist (particular EUV which requires very different skills i.e. Inpria). We're set up for smaller scale materials science and gas/solid phase stuff more than bulk liquids.
> 
> My lab in particular makes money through contract R&D projects from the big equipment OEMs, supporting the production facilities for failure analysis and then finally, generating IP for ourselves.


Very glad that there is somebody with whom I can talk about the industry seriously.

I once too had ambitions for process engineering, but in the end things didn't work out.

I tried working in microelectronics instead, an offshoot of Sichuan SOE. They were making a fancy synchronous rectifier for use in "driverless" LED modules. It was a bitter experience, and I am not having any plans to return to it. Plain electronics engineering earn so far much better buck, and if I try really hard, I may open my own engineering practice in the next 6-8 years.


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Paul2 said:


> I just want to communicate the following:
> 
> First point, people at state funds have a very long history of spending tremendous amounts of money on vanity projects that tend to close quietly after a few years.
> 
> Second point, the state of real part of microelectronics industry, the one that doesn't have the privilege to contend for 12 digit state loans, is far from stellar.
> 
> Third point, all of the above, and the last 20 something years rendered it all vividly that keeping doing things under the first point, doesn't improve things under the second point.
> 
> Whether it is middle income trap or not, we are not advancing anywhere if the real part of the electronics industry can't stand on its two legs.
> 
> This is not a call to throw money on one or another part of the industry. I want people to stop, and think about it. The nation is spending billions a year on something that doesn't work, and doesn't contribute a thing towards this goal.
> 
> When anybody here will be passing by Shenzhen, go to SEG plaza, or HQEW building 1 first floor. You will see what China's real electronics industry is.
> 
> 
> Very glad that there is somebody with whom I can talk about the industry seriously.
> 
> I once too had ambitions for process engineering, but in the end things didn't work out.
> 
> I tried working in microelectronics instead, an offshoot of Sichuan SOE. They were making a fancy synchronous rectifier for use in "driverless" LED modules. It was a bitter experience, and I am not having any plans to return to it. Plain electronics engineering earn so far much better buck, and if I try really hard, I may open my own practice in the next 6-8 years.



Point 1: throwing money at the problem is the best way to generate demand. if you don't have it, customers can't demand it. I've been through this in talks with my boss before. We were talking about designing a customized wafer mapping system, for internal use as a pilot scale R&D/FA tool and to sell the service.

I asked, right now there isn't much demand for this sort of service. Do we really need this? My boss replies: if we don't have the equipment ready to go and with some demonstrations already done, how do customers know they want this service? if production team doesn't know we have this, how do they know that this test may be good for them?

if you will, look at US biotech. They throw billions away every year unproductively while the bloated health insurance system sustains them by draining wealth from the people. yet some say that this might be worth it for the tech lead that it gives US biotech companies and for the demand generated by the biotech companies for high end equipment i.e. reactors, analytical tools, chemicals, etc.

or look at US military spending. how much of that is profitable, how much of that is just state welfare, and how much of it is demand creation for high end capabilities?

Point 2: Process engineering is quite removed from the electronics part. 90% of my work is chemistry and chemical engineering. My degree/research is in chemical physics so this works for me. But for fun, I just tinker with electronics using my own money. It is a cheap hobby compared to expensive ones like gambling or cars. Maybe one day I will start a business too, but I still think I need more experience and finding the market niches.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 艹艹艹

JSCh said:


> Chinese e-commerce company Alibaba Group Holding unveiled on Wednesday its ambitious plans to develop a proprietary artificial intelligence (AI) chipset, and it said it will establish a semiconductor company to meet this goal.
> 
> The chip company is to be called Pingtouge, a name chosen by Jack Ma Yun, founder of Alibaba. The name is also the nickname of honey badger, a fearless animal that dares to challenge other, larger creatures.


*Aalibaba chipmaking arm growing strong*
Thursday 7 May 2020

Alibaba's subsidiary Pingtouge has devoted much effort developing AI and server chips. Pingtouge has been as keen to develop ties with TSMC, and has the potential to become one of the foundry house's major clients. Meanwhile, Alibaba and other China-based cloud service providers are ramping up demand for enterprise servers and SSDs, as the country lifts coronavirus lockdowns. While it remains uncertain whether Apple's 5G iPhone will come out later than usual, its FPCB suppliers have seen demand turn strong in the second quarter, thanks to the roll-out of the next-generation iPhone SE, new iPad and MacBook models.

Alibaba chipmaking subsidiary to emerge as major client of TSMC: Pingtouge, Alibaba's semiconductor subsidiary, has stepped up its AI and server related chip development while extending its ties with TSMC and Global Unichip, and has the potential to become a major client of the foundry house, according to industry sources.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mohrenn

Paul2 said:


> I just want to communicate the following:
> 
> First point, people at state funds have a very long history of spending tremendous amounts of money on vanity projects that tend to close quietly after a few years.
> 
> Second point, the state of real part of microelectronics industry, the one that doesn't have the privilege to contend for 12 digit state loans, is far from stellar.
> 
> Third point, all of the above, and the last 20 something years rendered it all vividly that keeping doing things under the first point, doesn't improve things under the second point.
> 
> Whether it is middle income trap or not, we are not advancing anywhere if the real part of the electronics industry can't stand on its two legs.
> 
> This is not a call to throw money on one or another part of the industry. I want people to stop, and think about it. The nation is spending billions a year on something that doesn't work, and doesn't contribute a thing towards this goal.
> 
> When anybody here will be passing by Shenzhen, go to SEG plaza, or HQEW building 1 first floor. You will see what China's electronics industry really is.



SMIC, CXMT etc are the "real part of microelectronics industry".


----------



## 艹艹艹



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Faith_Lock

艹艹艹 said:


> View attachment 631207


can you provide more information on this chip?


----------



## 艹艹艹



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## zestokryl

Is that RAM stick with chinese chips or what ?


----------



## Han Patriot

zestokryl said:


> Is that RAM stick with chinese chips or what ?


Yes Chinese Dram from cxmt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259656747209220096

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## zestokryl

Han Patriot said:


> Yes Chinese Dram from cxmt



Sweet. Btw is there a schedule for SSDs containing chinese NAND chips ? Related : 

*Phison Announces Support for YMTC 128-layer and 64-layer 3D NAND Flash Memory*
https://www.techpowerup.com/266823/phison-announces-support-for-ymtc-128-layer-and-64-layer-3d-nand-flash-memory


----------



## JSCh

*Goke Micro's new SSD controller launched, adapted to Yangtze Memory 128 layer chip - cnTechPost*
2020-05-11 19:47:40 GMT+8 | cnTechPost




The GK2302V200 series of Goke Microelectronics' new generation solid state drive controllers are equipped with the third generation NANDXtra engine and are fully adaptable to 128 layers of TLC and QLC chip for efficient and secure data storage experience.

Goke Microelectronics' new solid-state drive controller GK2302V200 Series Introduced, Fully Adapted to 128-Layer Chip Including Yangtze Memory

Goke Microelectronics continues to push the boundaries of iterative SSD controller upgrades with the GK2302V200 series, which supports a variety of 2D MLC/TLC, 3D MLC/TLC/QLC flash chips and is compatible with Yangtze Memory's latest 128-layer 3D TLC/QLC chips.

The Goke Microelectronics GK2302V200 is equipped with a domestic embedded CPU IP core, demonstrating the concept of "China Design"; it supports SATA 3.2 standard interface and maximum reading bandwidth of 550MB/s.

Goke Microelectronics' third generation NANDXtra reliability engine, enhanced LDPC engine and Multi Group RAID protection to enhance NAND chip life; 2-channel flash memory interface, support Toggle 2.0 & ONFI 4.0 interface protocol, interface bandwidth 533MT/s; maximum 2TB capacity.

GK2302V200 supports national SM2, SM3, SM4 algorithms and RSA2048/SHA-256/AES-256 to provide comprehensive security of data encryption.

It has passed the National Secret Level 1 certification and National Information Security EAL-3 certification, ensuring reliability, stability and performance.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Faith_Lock

SMIC is on a tear. He is going on major expansion right now.
https://www.eetimes.com/smic-aims-to-raise-more-than-3b-for-expansion/#
---
*SMIC Aims to Raise More Than $3B for Expansion*
By Alan Patterson 05.11.2020 0

TAIPEI — Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corp. (SMIC), based in Shanghai, aims to sell new shares that could raise more than $3 billion for investment in expansion.

The board of China’s biggest foundry earlier this month approved a proposal to issue 1.69 million new shares on China’s Sci-Tech Innovation Board, also known as the STAR market, for technology companies. Based on the value of SMIC’s shares listed in Hong Kong, the sale of the new shares could raise about $3.2 billion.

SMIC said 40 percent of the money raised will be used for its “12-Inch SN1 Project”; 20 percent for R&D on advanced and mature technology; and the rest for the replenishment of working capital. The company is likely to announce approval of the share sale in an extraordinary general meeting on May 25th.

The company has been seeking alternative funding sources after it delisted from the New York Stock Exchange last year amid increasing restrictions by the U.S. against Chinese tech companies. Analysts believe that access to advanced manufacturing equipment is the biggest challenge for SMIC in its efforts to expand.

“Financially, this move allows SMIC to access to lower-cost capital, but we don’t believe it would result in any change operationally,” Sanford C. Bernstein analysts Mark Li, Hanxu Wang and Edward Hou said in a report provided to _EE Times_. “Strategically, we believe SMIC is gradually severing the ties to the U.S. capital markets, as the tension between the U.S. and China escalates because of Covid-19 and another round of the trade war is brewing.”

The report cautioned that SMIC’s access to U.S. technologies, especially semiconductor manufacturing equipment, will be more challenging, particularly after the U.S. Commerce Department announced tighter export controls last week.

China aims to achieve self-sufficiency in production of semiconductors. SMIC, with the support of the Chinese government, is a primary vehicle of that aim.

Huawei may lose access to Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Co.’s most advanced production technology in the future, the report said. The U.S. government has been trying to restrict TSMC’s sales to Huawei, one of the world’s leading makers of 5G equipment. Huawei may try to redirect some chip orders to SMIC, but it will be impossible for SMIC to meet these expectations if the company does not have U.S. chipmaking equipment, according to the report.

Huawei’s chipmaking subsidiary, HiSilicon, is using TSMC’s 7nm technology for production of its Kirin processors. SMIC lags three generations behind TSMC at the 14nm node.

The United States has even blocked SMIC from buying EUV lithography equipment from ASML of the Netherlands, which is key to upgrading the Chinese company’s production technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 艹艹艹



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## j20blackdragon

US death toll at 87,000; 1,059,000 active cases; 36.5 million jobless in 8 weeks.

Is NOW the best time to restart the trade war with China?

_In late March, Huawei rotating Chairman Eric Xu warned that China will retaliate should the U.S. move to restrict sales by TSMC to his company. *“I don’t think the Chinese government will just watch and let Huawei be slaughtered on a chopping board.* I believe the Chinese government will also take some countermeasures,” he said._
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...s-rules-to-crack-down-on-huawei-s-chip-supply


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261250635371909120

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tower9

j20blackdragon said:


> US death toll at 87,000; 1,059,000 active cases; 36.5 million jobless in 8 weeks.
> 
> Is NOW the best time to restart the trade war with China?
> 
> _In late March, Huawei rotating Chairman Eric Xu warned that China will retaliate should the U.S. move to restrict sales by TSMC to his company. *“I don’t think the Chinese government will just watch and let Huawei be slaughtered on a chopping board.* I believe the Chinese government will also take some countermeasures,” he said._
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...s-rules-to-crack-down-on-huawei-s-chip-supply
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261250635371909120



Covid-19 is part of a greater strategy of which the trade and tech war is a part of.


----------



## obj 705A

j20blackdragon said:


> US death toll at 87,000; 1,059,000 active cases; 36.5 million jobless in 8 weeks.
> 
> Is NOW the best time to restart the trade war with China?
> 
> _In late March, Huawei rotating Chairman Eric Xu warned that China will retaliate should the U.S. move to restrict sales by TSMC to his company. *“I don’t think the Chinese government will just watch and let Huawei be slaughtered on a chopping board.* I believe the Chinese government will also take some countermeasures,” he said._
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...s-rules-to-crack-down-on-huawei-s-chip-supply
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261250635371909120



indeed America is now at it's weakest point since more than a hundred years, this is the right time for China to strike while the iron is hot, I believe this is the right time to destroy America, America's economy in the second quarter will be devastated, in the second quarter the US will be f***ed, therefore if China would impose harsh sanctions on the US then the US won't have a V shaped recovery, dumb@ss people say the pandemic will make it harder for China's economy to surpass that of the US but the exact opposit is true, Covid-19 will make it easier for China's economy to surpass that of the US earlier than 2030.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

obj 705A said:


> indeed America is now at it's weakest point since more than a hundred years, this is the right time for China to strike while the iron is hot


Absolutely not. The trend of America's weakness and China's strength is just beginning and will accelerate in the coming years. It's best to have the fight later when China is that much stronger and America is that much more feeble.


----------



## antonius123

*Chinese foundry HSMC gearing up for 14nm, 7nm chip production*



DIGITIMES
Nov 22, 2019 · 1 min read









Wuhan Hongxin Semiconductor Manufacturing (HSMC), a logic IC foundry founded in late 2017, is gearing up for 14nm and 7nm process manufacturing eyeing to be China’s most advanced contract chipmaker.

_Originally published at __https://www.digitimes.com__ on November 22, 2019._

*SMIC can make 7nm chips without ASML lithography machine*
2020-03-31 20:11:20 GMT+8 | cnTechPost
0 3





Although a 7nm manufacturing process lithography machine has not been introduced from the Netherlands, Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corporation (SMIC) can also use N + 1 process to manufacture chips close to 7nm process, according to Tencent Tech.

Recently, SMIC said that N + 1 process chips will be mass-produced by the end of the year.


Earlier, there were media reports that SMIC Integrated Circuit Manufacturing (Shenzhen) Co., Ltd. successfully imported a large lithography machine from the Netherlands.

However, this lithography machine is not a rumored 7nm lithography machine, and the manufacturing process is only a medium level. Of course, as the most critical equipment in integrated circuit manufacturing, lithography machines have a decisive influence on the chip manufacturing process.

Compared with 14nm, the N + 1 process reduces power consumption by 57%, reduces the logic area by 63%, and reduces the SOC area by 55%. This translates to a 7nm chip that can be compared to TSMC. In other words, we can make 7nm chips without ASML's EUV lithography machine.

This means that SMIC has become the third chip company in the world to master processes below 10 nanometers.

For a long time, TSMC has dominated this market and has the absolute right to speak. The competition between SMIC and TSMC has been repeatedly frustrated.


But unexpectedly, SMIC did not give up. Today, SMIC is a 7nm DUV process. Although the cost is higher than EUV, at least it solves the problem from scratch.

If SMIC successfully mass-produces 7nm process chips, it will undoubtedly allow Chinese-made chips to have more and more right to speak.

https://cntechpost.com/2020/03/31/smic-can-make-7nm-chips-without-asml/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 艹艹艹

JSCh said:


> *Goke Micro's new SSD controller launched, adapted to Yangtze Memory 128 layer chip - cnTechPost*
> 2020-05-11 19:47:40 GMT+8 | cnTechPost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GK2302V200 series of Goke Microelectronics' new generation solid state drive controllers are equipped with the third generation NANDXtra engine and are fully adaptable to 128 layers of TLC and QLC chip for efficient and secure data storage experience.
> 
> Goke Microelectronics' new solid-state drive controller GK2302V200 Series Introduced, Fully Adapted to 128-Layer Chip Including Yangtze Memory
> 
> Goke Microelectronics continues to push the boundaries of iterative SSD controller upgrades with the GK2302V200 series, which supports a variety of 2D MLC/TLC, 3D MLC/TLC/QLC flash chips and is compatible with Yangtze Memory's latest 128-layer 3D TLC/QLC chips.
> 
> The Goke Microelectronics GK2302V200 is equipped with a domestic embedded CPU IP core, demonstrating the concept of "China Design"; it supports SATA 3.2 standard interface and maximum reading bandwidth of 550MB/s.
> 
> Goke Microelectronics' third generation NANDXtra reliability engine, enhanced LDPC engine and Multi Group RAID protection to enhance NAND chip life; 2-channel flash memory interface, support Toggle 2.0 & ONFI 4.0 interface protocol, interface bandwidth 533MT/s; maximum 2TB capacity.
> 
> GK2302V200 supports national SM2, SM3, SM4 algorithms and RSA2048/SHA-256/AES-256 to provide comprehensive security of data encryption.
> 
> It has passed the National Secret Level 1 certification and National Information Security EAL-3 certification, ensuring reliability, stability and performance.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

I think the most important thing for China right now is securing access to EUV machines, 7nm is the end of the line for DUV. I heard a rumour that the Changchun Institute of Optics has a 125W EUV machine prototype, does anyone know anything about that?


----------



## antonius123

ZeEa5KPul said:


> I think the most important thing for China right now is securing access to EUV machines, 7nm is the end of the line for DUV. I heard a rumour that the Changchun Institute of Optics has a 125W EUV machine prototype, does anyone know anything about that?




*Key technologies of extreme ultraviolet lithography has past the final acceptance*

In June 21, 2017, the final acceptance meeting of “the research on the key technologies of extreme ultraviolet(EUV) lithography”, which is one project of the “Manufacturing equipment and complete process of very large scale integrated circuit” project supported by National Science and Technology Major Project of the Ministry of Science and Technology of China, was held in Changchun Institute of Optics, fine Mechanics and Physics, Chinese Academy of Sciences(CIOMP). The office of administration for implementing major project organized the meeting. The panel experts fully recognized the achievements of the project and approved the final acceptance of the project. *The successful implementation of the project is an important step forward in the development of Chinese EUV lithography technology*.

EUV lithography is a kind of projection lithography using the 13.5nm wavelength light. It is a reasonable extension of traditional lithography towards shorter wavelength. As the next generation of lithography, EUV lithography has been entrusted with the mission to save Moore's law. EUV lithography technology represents the highest level of applied optics. As a prospective research, this project consists of project indicators with highest standards, technical difficulties with tremendous bottlenecks, high innovation, as well as the serious technical blockade from developed countries.

Since 1990s, CIOMP has been focused on the research of EUV/X-ray imaging technology, especially in EUV light source, ultra-smooth surface polishing technology, EUV multilayer and correlation technology. And those aforesaid techniques form the applicative foundation of EUV optics. In 2002, the first EUV lithography prototype in China was developed, which verified the EUV lithography in principle. In 2008, EUV lithography technology was listed as a key research task in "32-22nm equipment technology forward-looking research" by the major project. CIOMP carried out the project of “The research on the key technologies of extreme ultraviolet lithography” as a leading organization, together with partners such as CAS Institute of Optics and Electronics, CAS Shanghai Institute of Optics and Fine Mechanics, CAS Institute Microelectronics, Beijing Institute of Technology, Harbin Institute of Technology, Huazhong University of Science and Technology.

The research team insisted the scientific spirit of perseverance, concentrates on the research, and accumulates propound knowledge. With eight years’ hard work, they have mastered a series of core technologies that limit the development of Chinese EUV lithography, such as ultrahigh accuracy aspheric mirror fabrication and testing, EUV multilayer, projection system integration and test, etc. *A two-mirror EUVL objective system with the wave-front aberration better than 0.75 nm RMS was developed successfully, and a EUV lithography exposure apparatus was constructed*. Using the apparatus, they achieved the first photoresist exposure pattern with 32 nm linewidth by EUV lithography in China. They established a relatively perfect research and development platform for key technology of exposure optical system, complete successfully the research contents and tasks of national major project, achieve leapfrog development in EUV optical imaging technology, and enhance significantly the core technologies of Chinese EUV lithography. At the same time, the implementation of the project contributed the establishment of a stable research team, and trained talents for our country to achieve sustainable development in the next generation lithography technology.






Group photo taken in the final acceptance meeting scene( Photo by CIOMP)

http://english.ciomp.cas.cn/News/News_son/201708/t20170810_181864.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

antonius123 said:


> *Key technologies of extreme ultraviolet lithography has past the final acceptance*
> 
> In June 21, 2017, the final acceptance meeting of “the research on the key technologies of extreme ultraviolet(EUV) lithography”, which is one project of the “Manufacturing equipment and complete process of very large scale integrated circuit” project supported by National Science and Technology Major Project of the Ministry of Science and Technology of China, was held in Changchun Institute of Optics, fine Mechanics and Physics, Chinese Academy of Sciences(CIOMP). The office of administration for implementing major project organized the meeting. The panel experts fully recognized the achievements of the project and approved the final acceptance of the project. *The successful implementation of the project is an important step forward in the development of Chinese EUV lithography technology*.
> 
> EUV lithography is a kind of projection lithography using the 13.5nm wavelength light. It is a reasonable extension of traditional lithography towards shorter wavelength. As the next generation of lithography, EUV lithography has been entrusted with the mission to save Moore's law. EUV lithography technology represents the highest level of applied optics. As a prospective research, this project consists of project indicators with highest standards, technical difficulties with tremendous bottlenecks, high innovation, as well as the serious technical blockade from developed countries.
> 
> Since 1990s, CIOMP has been focused on the research of EUV/X-ray imaging technology, especially in EUV light source, ultra-smooth surface polishing technology, EUV multilayer and correlation technology. And those aforesaid techniques form the applicative foundation of EUV optics. In 2002, the first EUV lithography prototype in China was developed, which verified the EUV lithography in principle. In 2008, EUV lithography technology was listed as a key research task in "32-22nm equipment technology forward-looking research" by the major project. CIOMP carried out the project of “The research on the key technologies of extreme ultraviolet lithography” as a leading organization, together with partners such as CAS Institute of Optics and Electronics, CAS Shanghai Institute of Optics and Fine Mechanics, CAS Institute Microelectronics, Beijing Institute of Technology, Harbin Institute of Technology, Huazhong University of Science and Technology.
> 
> The research team insisted the scientific spirit of perseverance, concentrates on the research, and accumulates propound knowledge. With eight years’ hard work, they have mastered a series of core technologies that limit the development of Chinese EUV lithography, such as ultrahigh accuracy aspheric mirror fabrication and testing, EUV multilayer, projection system integration and test, etc. *A two-mirror EUVL objective system with the wave-front aberration better than 0.75 nm RMS was developed successfully, and a EUV lithography exposure apparatus was constructed*. Using the apparatus, they achieved the first photoresist exposure pattern with 32 nm linewidth by EUV lithography in China. They established a relatively perfect research and development platform for key technology of exposure optical system, complete successfully the research contents and tasks of national major project, achieve leapfrog development in EUV optical imaging technology, and enhance significantly the core technologies of Chinese EUV lithography. At the same time, the implementation of the project contributed the establishment of a stable research team, and trained talents for our country to achieve sustainable development in the next generation lithography technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Group photo taken in the final acceptance meeting scene( Photo by CIOMP)
> 
> http://english.ciomp.cas.cn/News/News_son/201708/t20170810_181864.html


Thanks for the article. Unfortunately, it still seems to be a lab project, not even a production prototype. Granted, this was 3 years ago but still. Getting this EUV machine up and running is China's greatest industrial priority.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## antonius123

ZeEa5KPul said:


> Thanks for the article. Unfortunately, it still seems to be a lab project, not even a production prototype. Granted, this was 3 years ago but still. Getting this EUV machine up and running is China's greatest industrial priority.



The article already said:
*In 2002, the first EUV lithography prototype in China was developed*, which verified the EUV lithography in principle. In 2008, EUV lithography technology was listed as a key research task in "32-22nm equipment technology forward-looking research" by the major project.

So the prototype was already available in China - 18 years ago.


----------



## JSCh

*World's No. 2 memory module vendor starts using ChangXin Memory's DDR4 chips - cnTechPost*
2020-05-21 18:44:08 GMT+8 | cnTechPost




ADATA Technology, the world's second largest vendor of memory modules, today announced that it will use ChangXin Memory's high-quality, high-performance memory chips, including desktop-level U-DIMMs and notebook-level SO-DIMMs, in the Chinese market.

They will be paired with ADATA Technology's stringent compatibility testing standards and will be perfectly compatible with a wide range of desktops and notebooks on the market today.

ADATA Technology will also continue to launch a variety of Chinese-made chips for gaming, overclocking, and the industry, to fully meet the needs of mainstream users, gaming players, overclockers, and professional users.

According to ADATA Technology, ChangXin Memory's 8Gb DDR4 memory chips have been optimized for the 10nm process, and the process has reached the international mainstream level and complies with JEDEC design and production specifications and RoHS environmental standards.

ADATA Technology has conducted a series of compatibility tests on the ChangXin Memory chip. Whether it is Intel, AMD's mainstream or the latest platform, whether it is a single-channel or dual-channel mode, it has passed all the tests successfully and the memory chip has been carefully screened with the expected overclocking potential.

With ADATA Technology's long history in the domestic storage market, good relationships with upstream and downstream partners, and channel marketing resources, ChangXin Memory can rely on such a big tree, the future is bright.

The ChangXin Memory chip-based optical gaming PRO memory products are now available for sale, with a single 8/16GB capacity, 3000MHz frequency, timing 16-18-18-38, no heat saddle required.

At the end of February this year, ChangXin Memory announced that its own DDR4 memory chips, DDR4 memory strips, and LPDDR4 memory chips, which meet international standards and specifications, are now fully available.

This is also the first time that DDR4 memory is truly domestic and is manufactured using China's first generation 10nm process.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Faith_Lock

JSCh said:


> *World's No. 2 memory module vendor starts using ChangXin Memory's DDR4 chips - cnTechPost*
> 2020-05-21 18:44:08 GMT+8 | cnTechPost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ADATA Technology, the world's second largest vendor of memory modules, today announced that it will use ChangXin Memory's high-quality, high-performance memory chips, including desktop-level U-DIMMs and notebook-level SO-DIMMs, in the Chinese market.
> 
> They will be paired with ADATA Technology's stringent compatibility testing standards and will be perfectly compatible with a wide range of desktops and notebooks on the market today.
> 
> ADATA Technology will also continue to launch a variety of Chinese-made chips for gaming, overclocking, and the industry, to fully meet the needs of mainstream users, gaming players, overclockers, and professional users.
> 
> According to ADATA Technology, ChangXin Memory's 8Gb DDR4 memory chips have been optimized for the 10nm process, and the process has reached the international mainstream level and complies with JEDEC design and production specifications and RoHS environmental standards.
> 
> ADATA Technology has conducted a series of compatibility tests on the ChangXin Memory chip. Whether it is Intel, AMD's mainstream or the latest platform, whether it is a single-channel or dual-channel mode, it has passed all the tests successfully and the memory chip has been carefully screened with the expected overclocking potential.
> 
> With ADATA Technology's long history in the domestic storage market, good relationships with upstream and downstream partners, and channel marketing resources, ChangXin Memory can rely on such a big tree, the future is bright.
> 
> The ChangXin Memory chip-based optical gaming PRO memory products are now available for sale, with a single 8/16GB capacity, 3000MHz frequency, timing 16-18-18-38, no heat saddle required.
> 
> At the end of February this year, ChangXin Memory announced that its own DDR4 memory chips, DDR4 memory strips, and LPDDR4 memory chips, which meet international standards and specifications, are now fully available.
> 
> This is also the first time that DDR4 memory is truly domestic and is manufactured using China's first generation 10nm process.



Interesting, wondering how they can do the 10nm process. Also wondering if they can expand it to other devices (to support Huawei).


----------



## JSCh

*Dipping technique makes high-performance carbon nanotube circuits*
_Method produces array of aligned, semiconducting carbon nanotubes for next-gen computer chips_
*by Neil Savage, special to C&EN
MAY 21, 2020
*
The ability to shrink silicon circuits in order to cram more of them onto chips and make ever higher performing computers, phones, and other gadgets is rapidly approaching its physical limit. Supplementing or replacing the silicon with carbon nanotubes could allow computing power to keep growing, but the tubes are tiny, tricky things to work with. Now a team in China has developed a method to collect the best carbon nanotubes and line them up in a way that will let them build new types of chips (_Science_, 2020, DOI: 10.1126/science.aba5980).

....

Dipping technique makes high-performance carbon nanotube circuits | Chemical & Engineering News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## antonius123

*SMIC makes major move to complete its 7nm & 8nm processes*


 Efe Udin May 26, 2020




In recent times, Chinese chip maker, SMIC has been in the news for multiple reasons. The company is currently in charge of Huawei’s Kirin 710A processor. This chip uses SMIC’s 14nm process and clocks 2.0GHz. This lower version of the Kirin 710 is a milestone achievement for China’s semiconductor chip technology.






SMIC is the only foundry company in China that can provide a 14-nanometer process. In the face of the recent US ban, it is now a “go-to” company for many Chinese OEMs. Recent reports show that Shanghai SMIC’s 14nm chip is swiftly moving to full capacity. However, the company is already looking forward to other advanced processes. 

SMIC’s 7nm process has been in development for a long time. However, due to the lack of high-end lithography machines, the progress of research and development has been slow.

Join GizChina on Telegram
Employees of SMIC’s 14nm production line revealed that *SMIC’s 7 ~ 8nm research and development progress is not very fast because of lack of equipment. This also means that the end-product is not presentable*. An anonymous source said 

“To complete, we may need three or four steps. The lack of high-end lithography machines is the most critical problem. Except for lithography machines, our current equipment can solve the other issues”

Well, SMIC recently imported a huge lithography machine from the Netherlands. While this machine will go a long way to solve its problems, it is not a EUV lithography machine. 

*SMIC gets some investments*
On May 15, SMIC announced on the Hong Kong Stock Exchange that it, the National Integrated Circuit Fund, and other parties have entered into new joint venture contracts and new capital expansion agreements. The National Integrated Circuit Fund II and Shanghai Integrated Circuit Fund II (China SMIC’s new shareholders) agreed to inject $1.5 billion and $750 million into SMIC ’s registered capital, respectively.

With this, SMIC’s registered capital will increase from $ 3.5 billion to $ 6.5 billion. SMIC will have a huge production capacity and will obviously deliver more advanced processes. Presently, SMIC has a monthly production capacity of 6,000 14-nanometer wafers. Its goal is to achieve a monthly production capacity of 35,000 14-nanometer wafers.

https://www.gizchina.com/2020/05/26/smic-makes-major-move-to-complete-its-7nm-8nm-processes/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## letsrock

antonius123 said:


> *SMIC makes major move to complete its 7nm & 8nm processes*
> 
> 
> Efe Udin May 26, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In recent times, Chinese chip maker, SMIC has been in the news for multiple reasons. The company is currently in charge of Huawei’s Kirin 710A processor. This chip uses SMIC’s 14nm process and clocks 2.0GHz. This lower version of the Kirin 710 is a milestone achievement for China’s semiconductor chip technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SMIC is the only foundry company in China that can provide a 14-nanometer process. In the face of the recent US ban, it is now a “go-to” company for many Chinese OEMs. Recent reports show that Shanghai SMIC’s 14nm chip is swiftly moving to full capacity. However, the company is already looking forward to other advanced processes.
> 
> SMIC’s 7nm process has been in development for a long time. However, due to the lack of high-end lithography machines, the progress of research and development has been slow.
> 
> Join GizChina on Telegram
> Employees of SMIC’s 14nm production line revealed that *SMIC’s 7 ~ 8nm research and development progress is not very fast because of lack of equipment. This also means that the end-product is not presentable*. An anonymous source said
> 
> “To complete, we may need three or four steps. The lack of high-end lithography machines is the most critical problem. Except for lithography machines, our current equipment can solve the other issues”
> 
> Well, SMIC recently imported a huge lithography machine from the Netherlands. While this machine will go a long way to solve its problems, it is not a EUV lithography machine.
> 
> *SMIC gets some investments*
> On May 15, SMIC announced on the Hong Kong Stock Exchange that it, the National Integrated Circuit Fund, and other parties have entered into new joint venture contracts and new capital expansion agreements. The National Integrated Circuit Fund II and Shanghai Integrated Circuit Fund II (China SMIC’s new shareholders) agreed to inject $1.5 billion and $750 million into SMIC ’s registered capital, respectively.
> 
> With this, SMIC’s registered capital will increase from $ 3.5 billion to $ 6.5 billion. SMIC will have a huge production capacity and will obviously deliver more advanced processes. Presently, SMIC has a monthly production capacity of 6,000 14-nanometer wafers. Its goal is to achieve a monthly production capacity of 35,000 14-nanometer wafers.
> 
> https://www.gizchina.com/2020/05/26/smic-makes-major-move-to-complete-its-7nm-8nm-processes/



But whats the failure rate ? i heard its as high as 70 percent coming from SMIC.


----------



## Han Patriot

letsrock said:


> But whats the failure rate ? i heard its as high as 70 percent coming from SMIC.


Most likely using DUV double exposure to create 7nm. Will increase the cost and reduce efficiency but China has no choice until Euv is completed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

antonius123 said:


> *SMIC makes major move to complete its 7nm & 8nm processes*
> 
> 
> Efe Udin May 26, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In recent times, Chinese chip maker, SMIC has been in the news for multiple reasons. The company is currently in charge of Huawei’s Kirin 710A processor. This chip uses SMIC’s 14nm process and clocks 2.0GHz. This lower version of the Kirin 710 is a milestone achievement for China’s semiconductor chip technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SMIC is the only foundry company in China that can provide a 14-nanometer process. In the face of the recent US ban, it is now a “go-to” company for many Chinese OEMs. Recent reports show that Shanghai SMIC’s 14nm chip is swiftly moving to full capacity. However, the company is already looking forward to other advanced processes.
> 
> SMIC’s 7nm process has been in development for a long time. However, due to the lack of high-end lithography machines, the progress of research and development has been slow.
> 
> Join GizChina on Telegram
> Employees of SMIC’s 14nm production line revealed that *SMIC’s 7 ~ 8nm research and development progress is not very fast because of lack of equipment. This also means that the end-product is not presentable*. An anonymous source said
> 
> “To complete, we may need three or four steps. The lack of high-end lithography machines is the most critical problem. Except for lithography machines, our current equipment can solve the other issues”
> 
> Well, SMIC recently imported a huge lithography machine from the Netherlands. While this machine will go a long way to solve its problems, it is not a EUV lithography machine.
> 
> *SMIC gets some investments*
> On May 15, SMIC announced on the Hong Kong Stock Exchange that it, the National Integrated Circuit Fund, and other parties have entered into new joint venture contracts and new capital expansion agreements. The National Integrated Circuit Fund II and Shanghai Integrated Circuit Fund II (China SMIC’s new shareholders) agreed to inject $1.5 billion and $750 million into SMIC ’s registered capital, respectively.
> 
> With this, SMIC’s registered capital will increase from $ 3.5 billion to $ 6.5 billion. SMIC will have a huge production capacity and will obviously deliver more advanced processes. Presently, SMIC has a monthly production capacity of 6,000 14-nanometer wafers. Its goal is to achieve a monthly production capacity of 35,000 14-nanometer wafers.
> 
> https://www.gizchina.com/2020/05/26/smic-makes-major-move-to-complete-its-7nm-8nm-processes/


Take any report from telegraph regards to China with a pinch of salt. I do know they selectively pick and omit things from Chinese translation article.

SMIC already confirmed 7nm Q4 2020 ,no problem for Huawei. It's more problem for next gen or smaller nm chipset.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paul2

Han Patriot said:


> Most likely using DUV double exposure to create 7nm. Will increase the cost and reduce efficiency but China has no choice until Euv is completed.


7nm with ArF requires quadruple patterning

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## j20blackdragon

_Nikkei, together with Tokyo teardown specialist Fomalhaut Techno Solutions, took apart Huawei’s flagship model, the Mate 30,

At a glance, parts made in China now form 42 per cent of the total value of components, up from about 25 per cent when Huawei was still able to buy from US companies. *American-made parts now represent only 1 per cent of the total components value in the phone*, down sharply from about 11 per cent._







*Huawei has overcome the obstacles in designing chips that can handle the reception and transmission of radio waves in 5G smartphones*, which makes high-speed communication possible.

https://www.ft.com/content/449f6962-a705-437e-8679-f6a7057594c4

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese firm Longsys launches SSD with Yangtze Memory flash - cnTechPost*
2020-06-03 20:20:04 GMT+8 | cnTechPost




In mid-May, Longsys embedded storage brand FORESEE introduced a China-made storage module, and now FORESEE is introducing the G500 series of SSDs.

From the flash chip, main control chip, and Firmware, the SSD has parts developed and manufactured all by Chinese companies.

The G500 series covers the mainstream 2.5 inch and M.2 models on the market, with sequential read speeds of up to 560 MB/s and sequential write speeds of up to 500 MB/s.

Firmware in the G500 series is done by the Longsys team, with deep underlying optimizations for master and chip.

The FORESEE domestic SSD features a custom domestic high-performance master chip from Longsys, and the flash memory is Yangtze Memory's 64-layer 3D NAND.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## zestokryl

*UniIC Delivers China's First 100% Homebrew DDR4 Memory Modules*

Xi'an UniIC Semiconductors, which goes by the trade name UniIC (probably pronounced "unique"), has delivered the first DDR4 memory module made 100% in China (which includes all its DRAM chips, PCB, drivers, and other components). The module may be nothing much to look at, with just a bare green PCB and DRAM chips, lacking in any heatspreaders; but this product can be considered a baby step toward a large and diverse product lineup. The debutante memory modules are unbuffered DDR4-2400 and DDR4-2667 memory modules that come in 8 GB densities.

The DDR4-2400 module is timed at CL17 17-17-39, and the DDR4-2667 at CL18, with both pulling 1.2 V - again nothing to write home about, but given the breakneck speeds at which Chinese companies flush with state investment are developing and diversifying their PC hardware lines, UniIC's product portfolio could look very different in the coming two years. UniIC is a cog in China's 3-5-2 policy of localizing PC hardware manufacturing, and eliminating dependence of foreign hardware.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## j20blackdragon

_*Notably, SMIC is also developing 14 nm chips for Canaan, as part of their recent partnership.*_
https://www.theblockcrypto.com/post...-miner-maker-canaan-files-for-2-8-billion-ipo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10157605190888163

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese firm to deliver 28nm chip manufacturing machine in 2021-2022: reports*
Source:Global Times Published: 2020/6/7 17:13:40



File photo: A visitor watches a Shanghai Micro Electronics Equipment (Group) Co display of how a lithography machine works on November 8, 2013.

Shanghai Micro Electronics Equipment (Group) Co (SMEE) will deliver the first domestic 28nm lithography machine between 2021 to 2022, helping narrowing the gap with the world's chip-making technology, industry websites said.

The move is a leapfrog breakthrough for China's semiconductor industry, according to domestic technology website mydrivers.com. Industry website icsmart.cn also reported it is good news for China's semiconductor industry chain.

The US crackdowns on ZTE and Huawei awakened Chinese companies to explore self-developed lithography equipment, which has underscored the urgency and significance of China to develop advanced chip making ability in a bid to avoid being squeezed by the US amid an escalating tech war.

Xiang Ligang, a veteran industry analyst, told the Global Times on Sunday that once SMEE has the ability to deliver 28nm lithography equipment, it will have the opportunity to move forward to 14nm and 7nm lithography equipment, noting that the breakthrough helps the company "accumulate experience" to manufacture high-end chip-making equipment.

The whole world could take part in the chip-making industry instead of a particular country or particular company, so progress by any single company is valuable, Xiang noted.

Founded in 2002, SMEE is one of the advanced lithography machine makers in China and accounts for about 80 percent of the domestic market share, industry websites said.

Lithography machines are one of the core pieces of equipment in chip manufacturing. Netherlands-based chip equipment maker Advanced Semiconductor Material Lithography (ASML) remained a global leader in churning out high-end lithography machines, followed by Nikon and Cano.

Liu Kun, a Beijing-based semiconductor industry analyst noted that even if the core component of the 28nm lithography equipment may not be made in China, it would be a breakthrough for the Chinese company to package such equipment.

It may take three to five years for companies like Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corporation (SMIC) to make the 28nm equipment by itself and there is still a long way to go, but Chinese companies are ramping up efforts, according to Liu.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JustAnotherPerson

JSCh said:


> *Chinese firm to deliver 28nm chip manufacturing machine in 2021-2022: reports*
> Source:Global Times Published: 2020/6/7 17:13:40
> 
> 
> 
> File photo: A visitor watches a Shanghai Micro Electronics Equipment (Group) Co display of how a lithography machine works on November 8, 2013.
> 
> Shanghai Micro Electronics Equipment (Group) Co (SMEE) will deliver the first domestic 28nm lithography machine between 2021 to 2022, helping narrowing the gap with the world's chip-making technology, industry websites said.
> 
> The move is a leapfrog breakthrough for China's semiconductor industry, according to domestic technology website mydrivers.com. Industry website icsmart.cn also reported it is good news for China's semiconductor industry chain.
> 
> The US crackdowns on ZTE and Huawei awakened Chinese companies to explore self-developed lithography equipment, which has underscored the urgency and significance of China to develop advanced chip making ability in a bid to avoid being squeezed by the US amid an escalating tech war.
> 
> Xiang Ligang, a veteran industry analyst, told the Global Times on Sunday that once SMEE has the ability to deliver 28nm lithography equipment, it will have the opportunity to move forward to 14nm and 7nm lithography equipment, noting that the breakthrough helps the company "accumulate experience" to manufacture high-end chip-making equipment.
> 
> The whole world could take part in the chip-making industry instead of a particular country or particular company, so progress by any single company is valuable, Xiang noted.
> 
> Founded in 2002, SMEE is one of the advanced lithography machine makers in China and accounts for about 80 percent of the domestic market share, industry websites said.
> 
> Lithography machines are one of the core pieces of equipment in chip manufacturing. Netherlands-based chip equipment maker Advanced Semiconductor Material Lithography (ASML) remained a global leader in churning out high-end lithography machines, followed by Nikon and Cano.
> 
> Liu Kun, a Beijing-based semiconductor industry analyst noted that even if the core component of the 28nm lithography equipment may not be made in China, it would be a breakthrough for the Chinese company to package such equipment.
> 
> It may take three to five years for companies like Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corporation (SMIC) to make the 28nm equipment by itself and there is still a long way to go, but Chinese companies are ramping up efforts, according to Liu.



So the rumors were truth, the most interesting thing is that this is not the work of SMEE alone, i think they are doing the ASML strategy, They are subdividing the components between multiple companies across China, like one for the dual workbench, another for optics and other for the light source, that is a better strategy than Canon or Nikkon that tend to do all by themselves.
And Also this explain the move of Gigaphoton on establish a Chinese company https://www.gigaphoton.com/en/news/5823 , but i don't know if is Gigaphoton who is providing the light sources for this machine. This also could explain the recent move of ASML in China.
Anyway even if this is not a EUV machine this will really upend any export controls regime, now will be REALLY difficult for the Neocons to convince other nations to implement export controls. People seem to forget that you can advance in jumps.


----------



## Paul2

Gigaphoton makes excimer lasers. I think they dropped work on EUV years ago. Their EUV source needs to double its power to be relevant commercially.


----------



## letsrock

JSCh said:


> Liu Kun, a Beijing-based semiconductor industry analyst noted that e*ven if the core component of the 28nm lithography equipment may not be made in China*, it would be a breakthrough for the Chinese company to package such equipment.
> 
> It may take three to five years for companies like Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corporation (SMIC) to make the 28nm equipment by itself and there is still a long way to go, but Chinese companies are ramping up efforts, according to Liu.



I thought lithography is the core component of making semiconductors - now lithography has a core component too? what is it? any idea ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JustAnotherPerson

letsrock said:


> I thought lithography is the core component of making semiconductors - now lithography has a core component too? what is it? any idea ?


Well there multiple core components like the light source, the lenses system, the wafer workbench and any of those has to be almost perfect compared to most other machine requirements. We are talking of nanometers, miliKelvins, picoseconds levels of precision.
This machines are really marvels of modern engineering if you think about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## letsrock

JustAnotherPerson said:


> Well there multiple core components like the light source, the lenses system, the wafer workbench and any of those has to be almost perfect compared to most other machine requirements. We are talking of nanometers, miliKelvins, picoseconds levels of precision.
> This machines are really marvels of modern engineering if you think about it.



which part or comoponent do you think that the person in the article is referring to when he says that the core component may not be china's. Any idea ?


----------



## JustAnotherPerson

letsrock said:


> which part or component do you think that the person in the article is referring to when he says that the core component may not be china's. Any idea ?


Probably they are referring to the light source, because the wafer stage probably come from a company in China and lens system probably come from an institute or a company created by that institute. 
The light source could come from gigaphoton, but that is just my speculation.


----------



## F-22Raptor

*China to Fall Far Short of its "Made-in-China 2025" Goal for IC Devices*

_Domestic content percentage forecast to be about one-third of its 70% 2025 target._

IC Insights will release its _May Update_ to the 2020 _McClean Report_ later this month. This _Update_ is part of a series of monthly updates to _The McClean Report _that will be released through November of this year. The following evaluation of China’s IC market is an excerpt from the original_ McClean Report_ released in January.

IC production in China represented 15.7% of its $125 billion IC market in 2019, up only slightly from 15.1% five years earlier in 2014. As shown in Figure 1, IC Insights forecasts that this share will increase by 5.0 percentage points to 20.7% in 2024 (one percentage point per year on average).







A very clear distinction should be made between China’s IC market and indigenous IC production in China. As IC Insights has oftentimes stated, although China has been the largest _consuming_ market for ICs since 2005, it does not necessarily mean that large increases in IC _production_ within China would immediately follow, or ever follow.

Of the $19.5 billion worth of ICs manufactured in China last year, _China-headquartered_ companies produced only $7.6 billion (38.7%), accounting for only 6.1% of the country’s $124.6 billion IC market. TSMC, SK Hynix, Samsung, Intel, and other foreign companies that have IC wafer fabs located in China produced the rest. IC Insights estimates that of the $7.6 billion in ICs manufactured by China-based companies, about $1.8 billion was from IDMs and $5.8 billion was from foundries like SMIC.

If China-based IC manufacturing rises to $43.0 billion in 2024 as IC Insights forecasts, China-based IC production would still represent only 8.5% of the total forecasted 2024 worldwide IC market of $507.5 billion. Even after adding a significant markup to some of the Chinese foundry producers’ IC sales, China-based IC production is still likely represent only about 10% of the global IC market in 2024.

*2019*

*Worldwide IC Market ($B) — *$358.4

*China IC Market ($B) — *$124.6



*China-based IC Production ($B) — *$19.5

% of WW IC Market 5.4%

% of China IC Market 15.7%



*China-HQ IC Production ($B) — *$7.6

% of total China IC Production 38.7%

% of WW IC Market 2.1%

% of China IC Market 6.1%

Currently, IC production in China is forecast to exhibit a very strong 2019-2024 CAGR of 17%. However, considering that China-based IC production was only $19.5 billion last year, this growth is starting from a relatively small base. In 2019, SK Hynix, Samsung, Intel, and TSMC were the major foreign IC manufacturers that had significant IC production capability in China.

Even with new IC production being established by China startups YMTC and CXMT, IC Insights believes that foreign companies will be a large part of the future IC production base in China. _*As a result, IC Insights forecasts that at least 50% of IC production in China in 2024 will come from foreign companies such as SK Hynix, Samsung, Intel, TSMC, UMC, and Powerchip with fabs in China.*_

In the wake of tariffs and trade tension between China and the United States, government officials and company representatives throughout China have doubled down on their resolve to quickly and meaningfully grow the nation’s domestic IC business in order to reduce its dependence on critical IC components currently supplied by companies based in the U.S. and other countries.

In the memory IC market specifically, some headlines and reports last year proclaimed that China is “unstoppable” and will soon match the output and technology level of Samsung, SK Hynix, and Micron. When those types of claims emerge, a reality check is in order.

Consider that China’s first indigenous DRAM supplier, Changxin Memory Technologies (CXMT), only began limited production of its first DRAM products in 4Q19. This company has a few thousand employees and a capital spending budget of about $1.5 billion per year. In contrast, Micron and SK Hynix each have well over 30,000 employees and Samsung’s memory division is estimated to have over 40,000. Moreover, in 2019, the combined capital spending from Samsung, SK Hynix, and Micron was $39.7 billion. Now that’s a reality check!

While China continues to make large investments in its memory manufacturing infrastructure and has developed some clever design innovations in an attempt to avoid potential patent disputes, IC Insights remains extremely skeptical whether the country can develop a large competitive indigenous memory industry even over the next 10 years that comes anywhere close to meeting its memory IC needs.

One major issue that many observers overlook with regard to China becoming more self-reliant for its IC needs is its lack of indigenous _*non-memory*_ IC technology. Currently, there are no major Chinese analog, mixed-signal, server MPU, MCU, or specialty logic IC manufacturers. Moreover, these IC product segments, which represented over half of China’s IC market last year, are dominated by well-entrenched foreign IC producers with decades of experience and thousands of employees.

*While everyone is focused on China’s moves in the memory market, becoming self-reliant in non-memory IC segments poses an even more difficult problem for China. In IC Insights’ opinion, it will take decades for Chinese companies to become competitive in the non-memory IC product segments. * 

Currently, China is putting on a brave face with regard to its future IC industry capabilities. However, given the extremely small and undeveloped starting base of Chinese company IC production and technology today, and with increasing difficulty to purchase advanced semiconductor manufacturing equipment, IC Insights believes it is essentially impossible for China to make significant strides in becoming self-sufficient for its IC needs (memory and non-memory) within the next 5 years and probably not even within the next 10 years. 

https://www.icinsights.com/news/bul...-Of-Its-MadeinChina-2025-Goal-For-IC-Devices/


----------



## JSCh

*SMIC explains 28nm, 14nm products in response to China A-share listing inquiries - cnTechPost*
2020-06-08 16:39:52 GMT+8 | cnTechPost





Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corporation (SMIC), the biggest chipmaker on the Chinese mainland, responded to the first round of questions for the listing on the Sci-Tech innovation board (STAR Market) on June 7 when the company provided approximately 200 pages of responses.

The reply means that it took only four days for the company to respond after receiving the first round of questions on June 4, setting a record for the fastest response to a STAR Market review question.


In its response, the company said that SMIC, as the most technologically advanced, largest, best-supported and multinational professional wafer foundry in mainland China, will be able to provide a full range of services to its customers.

In 2019, its first-generation 14nm FinFET technology will be in volume production, but behind the ramp times of competitors such as TSMC, GlobalFoundries, and United Microelectronics Corporation.

Its second-generation FinFET technology platform is in the customer introduction phase.

The company's fund-raising investment project 12-inch SN1 project process technology level is 14nm and below, facing the surge of downstream market demand, the company's existing capacity shows a situation of huge demand and supply shortage.




SMIC also said that the 28nm process technology mainly serves end customers in the fields of mobile phone SOC chip, IoT, digital TV, etc., and the 14nm process IC wafer foundry business mainly serves end customers in the fields of mobile phone application processors.

There are currently four pure-play foundries worldwide that have the technical capability to provide 14nm technology nodes, while there are currently three actual foundries with 14nm technology nodes. There are only three pure-play foundries left in terms of revenue. These two types of process technologies currently account for a relatively small share of the global market.

SMIC said that, at present, no company in mainland China has the mass production capacity of advanced process below 14nm. As the first IC foundry in mainland China to achieve mass production at 14nm, it has the advanced technology of 14nm and below. technology base and financial strength required for process development.

Compared to 14nm in first-generation FinFET technology, the company expects that second-generation FinFETs will be more cost effective. The technology is expected to improve performance by about 20% and reduce power consumption by about 60%.

Advanced processes of 14nm and below are mainly applied in emerging fields such as 5G, artificial intelligence, intelligent driving and high-speed computing. The development prospects are bright.

In response to the STAR Market's question about the gross margin of the two types of products, SMIC indicated that the current gross margin of 14nm and 14nm products is about 1.5 percent. The process technology is in a steady ramp-up phase in terms of capacity and production, with a positive gross margin during the reporting period.

Wafer foundry for 14nm process has been in volume production since Q4 2019 and is currently producing 6,000 wafers per month.


The negative gross margin for 28nm was mainly due to the global 28nm market, which was affected by industry supply and demand. Current 28nm product prices are down compared to 2017 average prices and the associated production lines continue to face high depreciation pressure.

SMIC has issued a risk warning, saying that with the production and expansion of 28nm, 14nm and next generation processes, there will be a significant increase in the number of devices that can be produced.

SMIC said it will face greater depreciation pressure over a certain period of time, posing a risk that the overall gross margin will fluctuate, which will have an impact on the company's profit levels Some impact.

On the R&D front, in the first quarter, Chief Executive Officer H.E. Zhao said he would significantly increase capital spending by $1.1 billion. SMIC's production capacity has increased to $4.3 billion to fully meet market demand.

As previously planned, SMIC 14nm and subsequent process are expected to ramp up production to 4,000 units per month in March and 9,000 per month in July. It is expected the combined capacity will expand to 15,000 per month by the end of 2020.

Approximately 40% of the proceeds from the SMIC will be used for the 12-inch chip SN1 project, and approximately 20% will be used for the 12-inch chip SN1 project. The remaining 40% will be used as additional working capital.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## antonius123

*China will have its own photoresist material for 7nm process technology*
May 24, 2020 by David

China is continuing its efforts to reduce its dependence on imported raw materials and components for 7nm production. A new step in this direction is the development of household photoresist – a material without its use it is impossible to transfer the electronic circuit pattern to a silicon crystal. The new material is so good that it can be used for 7 nm process technology.







R&D to produce a highly sensitive photoresist was reported by Nata Opto of Jiangsu. The new photosensitive material, which is produced in the company’s laboratories will aid in the transition to household materials when produced with technological standards from 28 to 7 nm. Previously, a photoresist was produced in China that is only suitable for the production of chips with standards of 436 and 365nm.

*7nm, lower dependencies on external sources*
For more advanced technical processes, Chinese manufacturers, e.g. SMIC and YMTC, buy photoresists from Japanese and American companies. Five US and Japanese manufacturers have an 85% share of the world market for photoresists, and EUV lithography material is produced exclusively by the Japanese, which has even affected South Korean manufacturers.

However, EUV lithography photoresist will soon be needed by Chinese companies. Definitely in bulk quantities. But the photoresist for chip production in the 28 to 7 nm range can replace the imported one, however, in about three years this will happen.

The developer is currently starting to supply photoresists to customers for testing. If all goes well, Nata Opto plans to produce up to 25 tons of photoresist per year in three years for Excimer ArF 193nm lasers for dry projection and immersion with liquid immersion plates.
https://optocrypto.com/china-will-have-its-own-photoresist-material-for-7nm-process-technology/

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Piotr

*Building the Dream: Huawei May Supply BYD Motors With Kirin Chips in Victory Move Amid US Trade War*
14:29 GMT 15.06.2020

The cooperation agreement comes as mainland efforts have been made to boost China's domestic chipmaking market amid the ongoing US trade war, which saw blocked access to key US and allied semiconductor technologies.

Huawei Technologies has partnered with Chinese auto giant BYD to supply the latter with Kirin 710A chips for motors, it was reported on Monday.

“BYD has already obtained Kirin’s chip technical documents and started the developing process. Kirin chips have been in the automobile market for months. It’s now targeting BYD, hoping to launch the chip in the car model to open the market,” unnamed sources revealed on Monday in an article from Chinese tech media 36Kr.

The news comes as BYD's board of directors announced on Monday it would boost the company's semiconductor unit capital by 800m yuan ($112.7 USD), according to a press statement.

Further cooperative projects between the world's largest IT equipment supplier and China's largest EV automaker included NFC modules for motors and HiCar smart vehicle technologies on the the sedan lineup, it was reported.

Kirin chipsets are produced by Huawei's semiconductor firm HiSilicon, namely for Huawei and Honor mobiles.

China's mainland chipmaking industry has seen a surge in investment after US president Donald Trump extended a ban on Chinese tech firms such as Huawei, ZTE and others placed on an Entity List in 2019.

Shanghai-based chip manufacturer Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corp (SMIC) announced last month it had begun mass-producing Kirin 710 chipsets for Honor phones in a significant drive to reduce dependence on US tech products.

The Chinese State Council also announced a $1.4tn USD pledge last month to boost key technologies and infrastructure in the mainland, namely in telecoms, 5G and artificial intelligence as set in its Made In China 2025 programme.

Honor also reportedly said it would seek to acquire MediaTek 5G Dimensity series chipsets for its products in a bid to further reduce dependence on units produced by Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Corp, who halted orders for Huawei products in May, citing fears of knock on effects from Washington's trade ban set to enter force in September.

Officials in Washington have routinely accused Chinese firm of being potentially used to spy for the Chinese government, which both Beijing and Huawei have slammed as false and demanded to see evidence, which the US government has failed to provide to date.

https://sputniknews.com/business/20...irin-chips-in-victory-move-amid-us-trade-war/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stranagor

*BYD Semiconductor Wins USD113 Million From 30 New Investors*

ZHANG YUSHUO
DATE: 4 HOURS AGO
/ SOURCE: YICAI






BYD Semiconductor Wins USD113 Million From 30 New Investors

(Yicai Global) June 16 -- BYD Semiconductor, a unit under Chinese electric carmaker BYD, has raised CNY800 million (USD113 million) in a funding round that welcomed 30 new investors.

The firm will use the cash to supplement working capital, buy assets, recruit and research, its parent said in a statement yesterday. The new investors will pick up a total 7.84 percent of BYD Semiconductor and BYD will hold 72.3 percent post-transaction.

Shares in BYD [HKG:1211] were up 2.44 percent at HKD54.60 (USD7.05) as of 11.40 a.m.

Some of the new investors coming on board include Xiaomi, Lenovo Group, *South Korea’s SK Group*, Hubei Xiaomi Yangtze River Industry Fund Partnership, Citic Private Equity Funds Management, and SAIC Capital and BAIC Capital -- both investment arms of state-owned Chinese carmakers.

Existing backers of the BYD unit include Sequoia Capital and China Capital Investment Group, who contributed to a CNY1.9 billion (USD268 million) fundraiser and picked up a combined 20.21 percent stake in BYD Semiconductor.

https://www.yicaiglobal.com/news/byd-semiconductor-wins-usd113-million-from-30-new-investors

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 艹艹艹

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272695388890230784

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *GigaDevice Intros General-Purpose RISC-V MCUs | EE Times*
> By Staff, EE Times China, 08.26.19
> 
> GigaDevice has launched what it claims is the world’s first general-purpose microcontroller (MCU) based on RISC-V, a device aimed at the Internet of things (IoT) market.
> 
> GigaDevice, based in Beijing, and one of China’s larger manufacturers of nonvolatile memory (NVM), a few years ago began producing drop-in replacements for Arm-based GD32 MCUs originally designed by ST Microelectronics. GigaDevice similarly claims “complete compatibility” between its new GD32V RISC-V microcontrollers and the classic GD32 series of MCUs based on Arm.
> 
> _Recommended_
> 兆易创新全球首发RISC-V通用MCU，对中国意味着什么 (this is the original story from EE Times China)​
> GigaDevice executives stressed that the company remains a strategic partner with Arm. Adding the RISC-V line is all about providing options.
> 
> Chinese electronics companies sharpened their collective focus on open-source RISC-V months ago, when President Donald Trump started placing export controls on western technology, including Arm intellectual property (IP). RISC-V is an open source technology, however, and not subject to similar restrictions; it represents a readily accessible alternative for Chinese manufacturers to control their own technological destiny.
> 
> 
> 
> _GigaDevice hosted a roundtable discussion on RISC-V technology. Participants included (l. to r.) Xiongfei Guo, RISC-V foundation, Co-chair of Asia-Pacific Task Group; Professor Huazhong Yang, Electronic Engineering Department of Tsinghua University; Xiaoqing He, vice president of the China Software Industry Association (CSIA); Guangyi Jin, marketing director of Gigadevice MCU BU; Zhengbo He, CEO of Nuclei System Technology; Xuming Liu, director of Huawei LiteOS ecosystem._
> 
> Other examples of Chinese manufacturers using RISC-V include Huami Technology's AI chip Huangshan No.1, C-Sky Microsystems's RISC-V third-generation instruction system architecture processor CK902, and the RiVAI AI chip Pygmy. There are others.
> 
> RISC-V gives users extraordinary latitude. Ni Guangnan, a member of the Chinese Academy of Engineering, speaking at GigaDevice’s launch event said, "RISC-V is based on the standard loose BSD (Berkeley Software Distribution) license. Users are free to use the design CPU, or develop and add their own. They can extend the instruction set and choose whether to publish it publicly, sell it commercially, or replace it with other license agreements, or use it completely closed-source."
> 
> RISC-V offers flexibility, but then there is the inevitable question about the lack of a supporting ecosystem. RISC-V’s ecosystem is rather limited, especially compared to those enjoyed by MCUs based on the widely-available Arm and X86 architectures. Wouldn’t that hamper the further growth of RISC-V development?
> 
> 
> 
> _GigaDevice introduces its RISC-V microcontroller.
> The company claims it is the first general-purpose RISC-V MCU._
> 
> China believes the lack of a RISC-V ecosystem is less of an issue when addressing the Internet of things – essentially an emerging set of new embedded markets. The IoT market is still developing, fragmented, and has diverse customer needs. No company is entrenched anywhere, so ecosystem support is less of an issue. When it comes to IoT applications, RISC-V is at much less of a disadvantage versus Intel and Arm than it would be in other, more mature markets, such as mobile, desktops, and servers.
> 
> He Xiaoqing, vice chairman of the Embedded Software Association in China, said at the event: “The hardest thing to do in the ecology is the mobile market, followed by desktops and servers. The IoT ecosystem is much easier.”
> 
> Hu Zhenbo, CEO of Xinlai Technology, agreed. "The software ecosystem of servers and desktops is insurmountable, but in the embedded field, the software ecosystem is not as terrible as people think," he said.
> 
> *GigaDevice MCU specs*
> The first line of GigaDevice MCUs will bear the designation GD32VF103. The line is aimed at “mainstream development requirements.” At the introduction, the company listed 14 configurations of the 103. Each is built on the Bumblebee 108MHz core designed in cooperation with Nuclei System Technology.
> 
> The main differences in the 14 models are different amounts of flash memory capacity, and four different package options. These products have all been mass-produced and marketed, according to the company.
> 
> GigaDevice believes it has built "The bridge with RISC-V" – a path for companies who have been designing with Arm-based MCUs to quickly make the switch to its RISC-V based replacements. The "complete compatibility" between the two product families should ensure the reusability of the code, the company said, "making cross-core MCU selection and design" very convenient. "This is our very leading, unprecedented innovation," according to GigaDevice.
> 
> According to data released by GigaDevice, the GD32VF103 series MCU has a performance of 153 DMIPS at the highest frequency and a score of 360 points in the CoreMark benchmark test, which the company claimed was 15% faster than the GD32 Arm-based core, while also consuming half the power.
> 
> Features and performance parameters of the 103 include:
> 
> 
> 
> _
> The GD32V (source: EE Times China)_
> 
> 
> 16K-128K Flash memory
> 8K-32K SRAM buffer
> two multi-channel DMA controllers
> two 12-bit high-speed ADC with 2.6M SPS sampling rate, 16 reusable channels, supporting over-sampled filtering and configurable resolution
> two 12-bit DACs
> numerous peripheral connectivity options, as USB OTG & CAN 2.0B
> gFlash on-chip encrypted storage technology with unique ID per chip
> GigaDevice believes its expertise in memory technology is a key differentiator. GigaDevice EVP and general manager of the MCU business Deng Yu gave an example: "TI acquired Luminary from Arm, but TI's acquisition is not successful. Luminary does not have the Flash gene, so some products will have problems with the program. But we have experience in Flash. We can ensure that such problems will not occur."
> 
> *Development platform is ready*
> GigaDevice gave assurances that product development with the GD32VF103 is quite fast. Director of maketing Jin Guangyi said “users can implement RISC-V with the development tools at hand."
> 
> Those tools include a basic IDE (integrated development environment), debugging tools, embedded operating system, and cloud solutions. Of course, there are also development boards, including full-featured evaluation board, entry level guidance for specific scenarios such as learning boards, motor control development boards, touch screen development boards, and RC motor driver boards.
> 
> "We are cooperating with a number of vendors, including vendors that make software, middleware, integrated development environments, debug download tools, and terminal solutions." Jin said, "It’s not enough to rely solely on our chip side. It also needs upstream and downstream. In addition, we provide an open platform, and we have more third-party partners. We are ready to develop a full ecosystem.
> 
> “We are also the first. You can use the RISC-V universal MCU to solve any problem from scratch," Jin added.


*Chinese company launches new wearable chip*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-06-16 20:32:42|Editor: Lu Hui

BEIJING, June 16 (Xinhua) -- Chinese technology company Huami unveiled its new generation of wearable chip Huangshan 2, Beijing Daily reported on Tuesday.

The new wearable chip has high operational efficiency and low energy consumption. It can recognize the heart problem of atrial fibrillation seven times faster than the company's previous chips, said the newspaper.

The Huangshan 2 chip will be put into mass production in the fourth quarter of 2020. New wearable products carrying the Huangshan 2 chip will be available in the first half of 2021.

The chip was launched at an artificial intelligence innovation conference in Hefei, east China's Anhui Province on Monday.

During the conference, Huami also introduced its newly developed bio-tracking optical sensor which can record heart rate, blood oxygen and sleep data with high accuracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*The top 10 Chinese semiconductor startups to watch*
*China has prioritized the development of computing chip technology to cut reliance on foreign imports, leading to a wave of local semiconductor startups.*
By AJ Cortese
17h ago

Aside from major players like SMIC, TSMC, and Huawei’s HiSilicon, China has launched a national initiative to bolster its capabilities in semiconductor technology, where the country has been hugely reliant on imported chips in the past. This directive has caught the attention of startups and VCs alike, who are keen to capitalize on this industry via semiconductor startups.

In the wake of this trend, here are the top 10 Chinese semiconductor startups to watch:

Eswin Computing
Changxin Memory Technologies
Senscomm Semiconductor
Yangtze Memory Technologies
ProPlus Electronics
Spectrum Materials
Silicon Integrated
ASR Microelectronics
OnMicro Corporation
Iluvatar CoreX

....

https://kr-asia.com/the-top-10-chinese-semiconductor-startups-to-watch

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 艹艹艹

*ZTE begins importing 5nm chipset technology*

Jun 17, 2020

Earlier today (17th June 2020), ZTE stated that it has achieved chip design and development capabilities. It already has the 7nm processors being mass produced, and being utilized in global 5G infrastructures, while it has also begun importing 5nm process technology as well.






Keep in mind, these chips are not 5G SoC (system on chip) but rather a core part for 5G equipment and infrastructure. Currently, the number of companies capable of developing chips built on 5nm processes aren’t high in China. Huawei is another example of this case, with its rumored Kirin 1020 chip being built on a 5nm process as well.

The new 5nm chip technology being imported will also bring ZTE to the latest standards in the semiconductor field. This also implies that the company would no longer have to rely on US based companies or suppliers. Furthermore, it also marks a notable shift in the semiconductor market as China is stepping up in the industry.

The breakthrough arrives by ZTE heavily investing in its research and development department in recent times, especially for its chip development. According to the company’s vice president, ZTE has spent over 12.1 billion Yuan (roughly 1.7 billion US Dollars).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Second phase of China's national memory base project starts construction*
2020-06-21 10:18:42 GMT+8 | cnTechPost




The second phase of China's national memory base project started contruction yesterday in Wuhan, with a planned capacity of 200,000 wafers per month.

At the groundbreaking ceremony, Zhao Weiguo, chairman of Yangtze Memory, said that construction of the national memory base project began on December 30, 2016, with plans to build a 3D NAND flash memory chip factory in two phases, with a total investment of $24 billion.

The first phase of the project achieved a technological breakthrough and built a production capacity of 100,000 wafers/month, while the second phase has a planned production capacity of 200,000 wafers/month. The monthly production capacity totals 300,000 wafers after reaching production.

Four years ago, in 2016, China built the first phase of its National Memory Base project in Wuhan, which not only mass produced 64-layer flash memory but also saw 128-layer QLC flash memory successfully developed earlier this year.

On April 13 this year, Yangtze Memory announced that its 128-layer QLC 3D flash memory (X2-) has been successfully developed. (6070) has been developed and has been validated on end products such as SSDs from multiple host manufacturers.

What makes this product unique is that it is the industry's first 128-layer QLC specification 3D NAND with a known model number. Highest storage density per unit area, highest I/O transfer speed and highest single NAND flash chip capacity in the product.

Yangtze Memory is currently ramping up its production capacity and aims to reach 100,000 wafers/month by the end of this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Analyst expects Yangtze Memory market share to reach 5% by year-end - cnTechPost*
2020-06-22 20:45:12 GMT+8 | cnTechPost

On June 20, Tsinghua Unigroup announced that the second phase of the national memory base project implemented by Yangtze Memory has begun construction in Wuhan.

The project has a planned production capacity of 200,000 wafers per month, and will have a combined capacity of 300,000 wafers per month with the first phase of the project.

The first phase of Yangtze Memory has a planned monthly production capacity of 100,000 wafers and is scheduled to reach full capacity by the end of 2020, by which time Southwest Securities expects Yangtze Memory's global market share to be around 5%.

Here is what Southwest Securities had to say on the matter:

Yangtze Memory is one of the largest investment and most technologically advanced memory fabs in China, accelerating its efforts to catch up with foreign manufacturers in technology breakthroughs and capacity expansion.

The Yangtze Memory National Memory Project started construction in late 2016 with a total investment of US$24 billion.

It is building the 3DNAND flash memory fab in two phases, with the first phase focused on achieving technology breakthroughs and building out a 100,000 wafer per month capacity.

2018 Yangtze Memory breakthrough in 32-layer 3D flash memory technology, with a gap of 3-4 years from abroad.

2019 Yangtze Memory to achieve 64-layer technology mass production, narrowing the gap with foreign countries to 2 years.

In April, Yangtze Memory announced the successful development of its 128-layer QLC 3D flash memory, which has been validated on a number of host manufacturers' SSDs and other terminals.

If mass production of 128 layers is achieved by the end of the year, the technology gap between Yangtze Memory and Samsung, Hynix, Micron, and other foreign vendors will be narrowed to one year, and the first phase of the technological breakthrough has almost been completed.

Yangtze Memory's Phase II project will further increase its global market share by doubling its production capacity.

The global flash memory market is highly concentrated and monopolized by foreign companies, with a monthly production capacity of about 1.3 million pieces by the end of 2019.

The first phase of Yangtze Memory is planned to have a monthly production capacity of 100,000 wafers, which will reach full capacity by the end of 2020, and considering the expansion of foreign manufacturers, Yangtze Memory's global market share will reach about 5% at that time.

The second phase of the project will have an additional capacity of 200,000 wafers, bringing the total capacity of Yangtze Memory to 300,000 wafers upon completion.

Yangtze Memory plans to produce one million wafers per month by 2030, further increasing its global market share.

Only a few local companies, such as Advanced Micro-Fabrication Equipment, have entered TSMC's production line, as it is a long and complicated path for the latest equipment from local manufacturers to be validated at advanced wafer fabs overseas.

Only a few local fabs, such as Advanced Micro-Fabrication Equipment, have entered TSMC's production line. Due to U.S. technology regulations, Chinese advanced fabs, such as Yangtze Memory, and local fabs are strengthening cooperation to achieve win-win situation.

NAURA Technology Group Co Ltd oxidation/annealing equipment market share in Yangtze Memory is 64%/26%, and Advanced Micro-Fabrication Equipment dielectric etching equipment market share increased from 12% in 2017 to 22% in 20Q1.

According to our estimates, the interval between the start of fab construction and equipment bidding is between 6 months and 1 year, and the capacity of the second phase of the project is twice as much as the first phase planned.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 艹艹艹

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277764496098865152

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277515899851816960

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China Focus: Chinese researchers explore possibilities of carbon nanotube-based chips*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-06-29 23:58:38|Editor: huaxia

by Xinhua writers Guo Ying, Wei Mengjia

BEIJING, June 29 (Xinhua) -- With silicon-based chips nearing their performance limit, Chinese researchers are making progress in using alternative semiconducting materials to design future generation computer chips.

In May, researchers with the Peking University published their study in the journal Science, reporting on aligned, high-density semiconducting carbon nanotube arrays for high-performance electronics.

The carbon nanotube arrays could be used to fabricate large-scale integrated circuits, with the performance exceeding those of conventional silicon transistors with similar dimensions.

The semiconductor industry has been dependent on Moore's Law to improve performance, but the development of conventional silicon-based chips is slowing down. Scientists and engineers have been trying to find alternative materials that could help sustain the computing power of new devices.

Zhang Zhiyong, one of the researchers, said carbon nanotubes have been considered as promising candidates to replace silicon in making transistors. Researchers around the world, including those from IBM and the Massachusetts Institute of Technology, have been working in the field.

However, attempts to create large-scale integrated circuits using carbon nanotubes have been troubled by fabrication and purity problems, Zhang said, adding that the carbon nanotubes have to be packed densely enough to make good transistors.

"We have developed a method using high-purity carbon nanotubes and lining them up in high density, which helps push carbon-based semiconductor technology from laboratory research to industrial application," Zhang said.

Peng Lianmao, the leading researcher, has been dedicated to building semiconductor devices with carbon nanotubes for more than 20 years. He said carbon nanotubes with the advantages of low cost, low power consumption and high efficiency, can be an ideal material for developing the next generation of transistors.

"Our research on carbon nanotube-based transistors may lead the way for China's chip industry to surge ahead," Peng said.

However, it is not easy for any scientific outcomes to be industrialized, especially for high-performance integrated circuits.

"Our lab in the university is not enough for the development of engineering techniques and industrial chains," Peng said.

In September 2018, the Beijing Institute of Carbon-based Integrated Circuits was established by the Peking University and the Beijing Municipal Science and Technology Commission to foster the research and production of carbon nanotube-based chips.

Government support and company cooperation are indispensable to realize industrial-scale production of carbon nanotube-based chips, Peng said.

"China is investing big in its chip industry, and is willing to embrace new emerging technologies. This creates a favorable environment for the development of carbon nanotube-based chips," Peng said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China-made high energy ion implantation machine makes major breakthrough*
2020-06-30 21:09:17 GMT+8 | cnTechPost

China Electronics Technology Group Corporation (CETC) announced that the high energy ion implantation machine developed by CETC Equipment, a subsidiary of the group, has successfully achieved high energy ion acceleration of one million electron volts, allowing the performance to reach a level comparable to its international counterparts.




In total, there are seven key processes in wafer fabrication, namely, Thermal Process, Photo- lithography, Etch, Ion Implant, Dielectric Deposition, Polishing (CMP) and Metalization.

Metalization, that is, the various components of the integrated circuit with a metal conductor to connect, the equipment used is also thin film growth equipment.

Almost every step of the process requires the use of cleaning machines, because the production process is becoming more and more complex, almost every one or two steps to clean the silicon wafer.

Therefore, wafer fabrication requires seven categories of production equipment, including: diffusion furnace, photolithography, etching machine, ion implantation machine, thin film deposition equipment, chemical mechanical polishing machine, cleaning machine.

Among them, the ion injection machine is the key equipment in chip manufacturing.

....


China-made high energy ion implantation machine makes major breakthrough - cnTechPost

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## antonius123

From the US ally point of view:

The chip-making machine at the center of Chinese dual-use concerns 

June 30, 2020
Carrick Flynn




An extreme ultraviolet lithography machine is a technological marvel. A generator ejects 50,000 tiny droplets of molten tin per second. A high-powered laser blasts each droplet twice. The first shapes the tiny tin, so the second can vaporize it into plasma. The plasma emits extreme ultraviolet (EUV) radiation that is focused into a beam and bounced through a series of mirrors. The mirrors are so smooth that if expanded to the size of Germany they would not have a bump higher than a millimeter. Finally, the EUV beam hits a silicon wafer—itself a marvel of materials science—with a precision equivalent to shooting an arrow from Earth to hit an apple placed on the moon. This allows the EUV machine to draw transistors into the wafer with features measuring only five nanometers—approximately the length your fingernail grows in five seconds. This wafer with billions or trillions of transistors is eventually made into computer chips.

An EUV machine is made of more than 100,000 parts, costs approximately $120 million, and is shipped in 40 freight containers. There are only several dozen of them on Earth and approximately two years’ worth of back orders for more. It might seem unintuitive that the demand for a $120 million tool far outstrips supply, but only one company can make them. It’s a Dutch company called ASML, which nearly exclusively makes lithography machines for chip manufacturing. Despite this hyperspecialization, it has a market capitalization of more than $150 billion dollars—much higher than IBM’s and only slightly lower than Tesla’s.

*EUV lithography technology has been in development since the 1980s but entered mass production only in the last two years. Other companies make older generations of lithography machines that don’t use EUV and can only make older generations of less cost-effective chips.* These companies include venerable firms such as Nikon and Canon. They have the experience, expertise, and market discipline that comes from decades of profitability in a competitive industry under extreme technological demands. If these companies could make EUV machines, they would—it would make them billions of dollars. This is also why, after more than 30 years of development and billions of dollars in R&D, ASML still faces such a backlog of orders: They are hard to make. EUV machines are at the frontier of human technological capabilities.

*China has virtually no lithography experience or industry. Any Chinese firm trying to develop EUV lithography would have to start from scratch. It would have to close the gap with ASML’s billions of dollars, decades of experience, and the accumulated experience and tacit knowledge of their tens of thousands of employees. And it would have to succeed where experienced, billion-dollar companies failed. There is little chance a Chinese company will make an EUV lithography machine in the foreseeable future*.

Recognizing the strategic importance of EUV machines, and under pressure from the United States, in November 2019, the Dutch government prevented ASML from shipping an EUV machine to China. Related news coverage painted ASML as a pawn in the U.S.-China trade war, but the Dutch decision was about so much more. There are many strategically important technologies in the development pipeline that are potentially dangerous or destabilizing. They include artificial intelligence, autonomous weapons systems, hypersonic missiles, cyberweapons, surveillance tools, and the latest generation of nuclear weapons. These technologies, and many others, require state-of-the-art chips to develop and deploy. Keeping these chips away from the Chinese government, or those acting on its behalf, can pre-empt many worst-case human rights and security scenarios in the coming decades. The Chinese government cannot engage in techno-authoritarianism or arms races if it lacks advanced chips.

Trade between the United States and China has made both countries wealthier, but the United States has always recognized that some objects are too dangerous to trade freely. The opening of China and rising prosperity of its citizens over the last four decades has been one of the most important developments in the last century, lifting nearly a billion people out of poverty. Any export controls the United States and its allies impose should be as narrow as possible, targeting only technologies and users that undermine international security or human rights.

We can accomplish this aim with a two-part export control plan. First, the United States, the Netherlands, and Japan should impose strict multilateral export controls on the manufacturing equipment—including EUV lithography machines—needed to produce advanced chips. These three countries monopolize chip manufacturing equipment chokepoints with technical barriers to entry similar to that posed by EUV lithography. Targeted export controls will maintain China’s dependence on imports for advanced chips. Second, the United States, Taiwan, and South Korea—the three countries whose firms manufacture advanced chips—should impose narrow multilateral export controls on chips. These controls should narrowly target specific end-users, like the Chinese government, and end-uses, like surveillance. They should allow the large majority of Chinese users to import the chips for commercial use.

In this respect, *EUV machines are even more than technological marvels: they offer important avenues for progress. By advancing computer chip technology, they advance frontiers in science and engineering and increase global prosperity*. Keeping these machines in the hands of democracies could help sustain this march of progress and prosperity for decades to come.

_Carrick Flynn is a research fellow at Georgetown’s Center for Security and Emerging Technology and a research affiliate with Centre for the Governance of AI at the University of Oxford, where he was the founding assistant director._

https://www.brookings.edu/techstrea...e-at-the-center-of-chinese-dual-use-concerns/

It seems this is the core of the battle between US vs China in mastering semiconductor tech and supply chain, because EUV Lithography machine is the marvel tech and the most difficult obstacle for China and other nations including Japan to master.


----------



## antonius123

*The Difficulties Behind the Chip Manufacturing “Great Power”*

Posted on 2020年4月29日

Wandering and sprinting of domestic semiconductor equipment: 20 years of photolithography and etching technology.

Editor’s note: This article is from the micro-channel public number  “intellectual stuff” (ID: zhidxcom) , Author: Wei Shiwei .

The substitution of localization has become a banner leading the development of core technology industries in China ’s reform and opening up for more than 40 years and is also a revolution.

In the corner of the blueprint for this revolution, the domestic marathon of the semiconductor industry has been sprinting for many years, from upstream materials and equipment to midstream design and manufacturing, and then downstream In packaging and testing, the domestic development and competition of all links in China’s semiconductor industry chain are also extremely fierce.

In the thousands of processes in the wafer manufacturing process, there are three types of very important equipment, namely lithography machine, etching machine and thin film deposition equipment The total value of its equipment accounts for nearly 70% of the total front-end wafer processing equipment. The performance of the equipment undoubtedly determines the quality of the wafer manufacturing level.

According to the International Semiconductor Industry Association SEMI statistics, in 2017, according to the proportion of global wafer manufacturing equipment sales, etching equipment, lithography machines, thin films Deposition equipment accounts for approximately 24%, 23%, and 18% of the value of wafer manufacturing equipment, respectively.






In fact, after 20 years of development, some representatives of domestically produced light have truly rushed to the forefront of the world in some fields.

On April 17, China Microelectronics released its 2019 financial report, and its 5nm etching machine has been supplied to TSMC in batches, becoming the only after the 7nm process The mainland’s local semiconductor equipment manufacturers entering TSMC’s 5nm production line represent the staged achievements of China’s etching machine in improving localization and global competition.

However, compared with the domestic etching machine that has already rushed to the forefront of the global market, the lithography machine track in China is running slower. At this stage, China’s lithography machine technology has advanced to the 22nm node, but there is still a certain distance from commercialization, and the leading lithography machine abroad has reached the level of 5nm EUV (extreme ultraviolet lithography).

Since the first wave of domestic semiconductor entrepreneurship swept through in 2000, countless chip design, manufacturing, packaging and testing companies have sprung up, and The front-end equipment for wafer manufacturing has gone through a long run of 20 years, but there is still a big gap in the development of process nodes for various types of equipment. The reason is that it is not only caused by the differentiation of technical barriers, but also has the influence of policies, markets and even global competition.

In order to explore the changes and development of China ’s semiconductor industry, WZD focuses its attention on the two types of lithography machine and etching machine, which are the most expensive and easiest The semiconductor manufacturing equipment that has been “stuck in the neck” has conducted in-depth investigation and research on the localization process of lithography machines and etching machines, trying to find out the strategies and methods of important domestic players.

How does China ’s lithography machine and etching machine industry slowly gather sand and sea from a barren land, occupying a certain share in the domestic or global market ? What are the key points of the localization of these two types of equipment? Why did they run from the same starting point out of today’s different situation?







01 The etching machine landed on the 5nm track, and the lithography machine just entered the 22nm “half foot” 
In fact, China Microelectronics announced as early as 2018 that it has mastered the 5nm etching machine technology, and has passed the TSMC 5nm process verification, will “kill” “Into the 5nm process production line of TSMC. 


It is reported that the current 5nm process technology of TSMC has also received a large number of orders from important companies including Apple, Qualcomm and Huawei, among which Apple will use the 5nm process design iPhone 12A14 chip, and Mac chip based on A14 research and development.

Not only that, China Microelectronics revealed in its 2019 annual report that its etching equipment has obtained 5nm logic chips and 64-layer 3D NAND chip manufacturers Repeated orders, and successfully verified and achieved mass production in advanced customers.

This also means that China ’s domestic etching machine has successfully entered the global chip advanced process industry chain, and the equipment level has been successfully integrated with international cutting-edge technology .

Compared with the sprint speed of the etching machine, the localization process of China’s lithography machine is slightly slower.

In November 2018, after seven years of research and development, the Institute of Optoelectronics of the Chinese Academy of Sciences successfully accepted the “Super Resolution Lithography Equipment Project”. It is reported that this is the world’s first UV super-resolution lithography equipment with the highest resolution, capable of 22nm lithography process.

After the Institute of Optoelectronics of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, Shanghai Microelectronics also announced a breakthrough in the development of 22nm lithography in April this year, but did not disclose more Much information.

But behind the glow of the 22nm process domestic lithography machine, there are still two key issues. First, the technology is still far from commercialization. Can not quickly land and produce in a short time; Second, the leading foreign lithography machine technology has been promoted to the 5nm EUV (Extreme Ultraviolet) node, and the technical gap between domestic and foreign lithography machines still exists.






One side is a 5nm etching machine that has been commercialized first, and the other side is a 22nm lithography machine that is still some distance away from industrialization. The huge difference in the progress of chemical conversion actually stems from the technical barriers between the etching and lithography processes.

We make an analogy. If the manufacturing process of the chip is compared to engraving, then the lithography machine is like a brush that depicts the engraved line draft (circuit diagram) on the material (wafer surface). The accuracy of the brush It directly determines the size of the chip and the number of transistors that can be integrated; the etching machine is like a carving knife, which is responsible for removing the extra parts of the line draft, and gradually shows the complete appearance of the “work”.

From the process point of view, the lithography machine has extremely high requirements on resolution, alignment accuracy, exposure method and light source wavelength, etc., involving precision Many high-tech technologies such as optics, precision motion, and high-precision environmental control are the most complex and critical steps in the chip manufacturing process. Especially when the process is advanced to the EUV technology stage, lithography needs to be completed in a vacuum environment, and the equipment requirements are further improved.

According to Global Foundry data, lithography equipment accounts for about 27% of the total cost of wafer production line equipment, and the time cost of lithography process accounts for 40% to 50% of manufacturing time.

Compared with the lithography machine, the etching machine has lower requirements for precision positioning and environmental control technology, and more depends on the chemical reaction. The selective etching or peeling of wafers has lower technical requirements and thresholds than lithography machines.

But whether it is the rapid development of domestic etching machines or the difficult climbing of lithography machines, as an important device in the chip manufacturing process, their Development is undoubtedly one of the important indicators of the localization level of China’s semiconductor industry, and it is also the key for China’s semiconductor industry to break through foreign restrictions in relevant technical fields and master its independent core capabilities.

02 Since 2000, the start of domestic lithography and etching machines 
The starting point for the localization of lithography and etching machines originated from the first wave of chip entrepreneurship in China in the early 21st century. At that time, the global semiconductor equipment market was entering a stage of slowing growth. 


At that time, the foreign etching machine market had already experienced a fierce battle for the leading players, and the No. 1 market share has been changed to Panlin Semiconductor. In the past, the overlord applied materials and dropped the “Altar”. But the global etching machine market is still a triumphant situation for Panlin Semiconductor, Applied Materials and Tokyo Electronics.

In the other global lithography machine market, rookie player Netherlands ASML is biting on Nikon Japan in the process, and betting on “immersion lithography” technology with TSMC , Market share gradually increased. At that time, the global lithography machine was not the only one in ASML, but it was similar to the etching equipment market, competing for the Japanese Nikon, Japanese Canon, and the Dutch ASML. However, ASML has already rushed to the market.






▲ Nikon NSR-S631E lithography machine

Due to the fierce disputes in the global market, we will return our attention to the domestic semiconductor equipment market. At the beginning of the 21st century, our lithography and etching machine tracks have just been built.

At that time, domestic chip foundries almost all purchased production equipment from abroad, especially the import of advanced technology semiconductor equipment was still affected by foreign giants. Strictly regulated, and the technical foundation of domestic lithography and etching machines is very weak.

In terms of market environment, high and new technologies and industries represented by information technology are developing rapidly. Comprehensive national strength competition. Among them, the development of the software industry and the integrated circuit (IC) industry has become an important technical foundation and core of this global competition.

In June 2000, the State Council issued “Several Policies Encouraging the Development of Software Industry and Integrated Circuit Industry” by encouraging capital, talent introduction, and tax incentives. Way to develop IC industry, and strive to make China’s IC industry one of the world’s major development and production bases by 2010.

At the same time, the policy also hopes that after 5 to 10 years of development, China ’s IC products can meet most of the needs of the domestic market and achieve A certain number of exports.

This policy has directly spawned a wave of entrepreneurship in the IC industry, and ZTE Microelectronics, Huiding Technology, Zhaoyi Innovation and other companies have emerged. Among them, in the field of semiconductor manufacturing equipment in the upstream of the industrial chain, companies such as North Huachuang, Shanghai Microelectronics and China Microelectronics have been established one after another.

After more than ten years of development, Huiding Technology and Zhaoyi Innovation have been successfully listed on the Shanghai Stock Exchange, while North Huachuang and China Microelectronics They were listed on the Shenzhen Stock Exchange and the Science and Technology Board respectively.

1, North China Chuang: Has successfully developed 28nm etching machine 
North Huachuang, founded in 2001, formerly known as Seven Star Electronics, was mainly in the field of semiconductor equipment and precision electronic components. High-end IC equipment is listed on the Shenzhen Stock Exchange as its main business. 


Until 2015, Seven Star Electronics and Northern Microelectronics began a two-year reorganization journey. After completing the integration of internal business and assets in 2017, Qixing Electronics officially announced that it would be renamed as North Huachuang Technology Group Co., Ltd. and launched a new brand “Northern Huachuang”.

After the reorganization, North Huachuang has a high-end talent team of more than 50 people, and gradually strengthens research and development in IC manufacturing equipment and advanced packaging and other technical fields And investment.

North China Chuang ’s current chairman and CTO is Zhao Jinrong. He used to be deputy director of the Institute of Microelectronic Equipment of Beijing Jianzhong Machine Factory and Beijing Jianzhong Machine The deputy director of the plant and other positions, and was selected as the National Ten Million Talent Project in 2014, and was awarded the title of “Beijing Scholar” in 2019.






▲ The current chairman and CTO of North Huachuang is Zhao Jinrong At this stage, North China ’s main business is in the fields of semiconductor equipment, vacuum equipment, new energy lithium battery equipment and precision components, and is mainly divided into electronic technology Equipment business and electronic components business are two major parts.

Among them, the most important electronic process equipment business achieved revenue of RMB 3.191 billion in 2019, a year-on-year increase of 26.58%. Specifically in the field of etching, the technical level of the etching machine of North China has developed to a 12-inch 90-28nm process, and its 14nm process equipment has also entered the process verification stage.

It is reported that in 2019 North Huachuang also announced a fundraising of 2 billion yuan, which will be mainly used for the manufacture and development of 7nm and 5nm etching machines.

2. Shanghai Microelectronics: A breakthrough in 90nm lithography machine achieved in 16 years


Shanghai Microelectronics was founded in 2002. This year the lithography machine was officially included in the national 863 major scientific and technological research plan, focusing on the development of 100nm lithography machine. In this context, the Ministry of Science and Technology and the Shanghai Municipal Government jointly led the establishment of Shanghai Microelectronics by a number of domestic enterprises and investment companies to undertake the National 863 Program.
In order to have the ability to “make blood” in the fierce market competition, He Rongming, the founder of Shanghai Microelectronics, decided to conduct research and development of a prototype 100nm lithography machine, Develop another advanced packaging lithography machine that can achieve industrial landing in a short period of time.

Shanghai Microelectronics ’first advanced packaging lithography machine was officially delivered to users in 2009, and was first sold overseas in 2012.

Since then, Shanghai Microelectronics has gradually increased its investment in R & D in the field of LED lithography machines and front lithography machines. In 2017, the company’s 02 major science and technology special project “90nm lithography prototype development” passed the field test of the expert group and passed the formal acceptance in the second year.

In terms of talent, according to the data for the first half of 2019,Shanghai Microelectronics has approximately 1,150 R & D personnel, accounting for 76.7% of the company’s total employees. At the same time, as of December 2018, Shanghai Microelectronics has directly held more than 2,400 patents and patent applications.

At this stage, Shanghai Microelectronics ’main business layout has covered semiconductor equipment, pan-semiconductor equipment, and high-end smart equipment, including IC frontiers, advanced packaging , FPD panel, MEMS and LED manufacturing fields.

But the company is still dominated by 90nm lithography machines in the field of advanced processes. Long distance.






3. China Microelectronics: Advanced process etching equipment has entered the TSMC production line 
It is three years later than Beihua Huachuang. Founded in 2004, China Microelectronics mainly involves chip front-end manufacturing, advanced packaging, LED, MEMS manufacturing, etc. In the field of semiconductor equipment, it successfully developed the first CCP (capacitively coupled plasma) etching equipment in 2007 and established subsidiaries in Japan and South Korea. 


In the next few years, China Microelectronics continued to increase the research and development of CCP etching equipment, continued iterative etching equipment technology, and will process in 2018 Advance to the 5nm field. This series of technology accumulation has also laid the foundation for the successful listing of China Microelectronics. In July 2019, China Microelectronics successfully listed on the A-share Science and Technology Board.

China Microelectronics ’achievements are closely related to its founder and chairman Yin Zhiyao. Dr. Yin Zhiyao graduated from the University of California, Los Angeles. He used to work for Intel, Panlin Semiconductor and Applied Materials. He has more than 20 years of semiconductor development experience, and he has more than 60 technical patents in the semiconductor field.






▲ Dr. Yin Zhiyao, founder and chairman of China Microelectronics

At present, China Microelectronics mainly develops etching equipment and MOCVD (metal organic chemical vapor deposition system) equipment, and its plasma etching equipment covers 55nm To 5nm process technology, 7nm and 5nm high-end etching equipment has been put into use on TSMC production line.

In terms of R & D, China Microelectronics ’R & D expenditures in 2019 totaled 425 million yuan, accounting for 21.81% of total revenue, a year-on-year decrease of 2.84%. At this stage, SMIC is developing a new generation of capacitive plasma etching equipment, covering the etching needs and key applications of 5nm and more advanced processes.

China Semiconductor ’s major breakthrough in the 5nm etching machine field not only means that China ’s etching equipment technology has successfully integrated with the global advanced semiconductor manufacturing process, but also It has also become the domestic light of China’s etching equipment entering the forefront of the world.

03 “Nine nine hundred and eighty-one difficulties” for domestic lithography and etching machines 
For the domestic lithography machine and etching machine industry, which has faced a long-term technical blockade and weak technology, it is not easy to achieve localization. 


On the one hand, mainland China ’s technology base in the field of lithography and etching machines is weak, and Taiwan ’s China and western developed countries have Strict controls are imposed on product imports. Even if a factory is established in mainland China, the production line must be at least three generations behind the current process; on the other hand, while domestic semiconductor equipment manufacturers want to achieve technological breakthroughs, they must bypass giants. The previous layers of technology patents left behind, as well as various US Department of Commerce list control.

The entrepreneurial wave swept through 2004, when the 60-year-old Yin Zhiyao resolutely gave up the US million annual salary and decided to wait more than 40 with Ni Tuqiang Chinese experts in the semiconductor equipment industry have successively returned to China to jointly createindustry.

But after its establishment, SMIC also began to face the patent wars initiated by three international semiconductor equipment giants, including applied materials and Colin R & D, and finally Both ended with the victory of Sinomicro Semiconductor or the settlement of both parties.

In order to limit the technological development of China Microelectronics, the US Department of Commerce once included China Microelectronics on the commercial control list. It wasn’t until 2015 that China Microelectronics had developed and mass-produced plasma etching equipment of the same quality as the US Equipment Company and the same amount, and the US Department of Commerce’s Bureau of Industrial Safety formally removed the company from the list.

Now, the 7nm and 5nm etching equipment of China Microelectronics has successfully entered TSMC ’s advanced production line. At the same time, according to the data of March 2020, as of the end of February this year, among the winning bid information disclosed by the Yangtze River Storage, the number of bidders of Sinomicro Semiconductor’s etching machines accounted for 15%, second only to the number one Panlin Semiconductor .






▲ China Micro Semiconductor Workshop

In the story of the domestic lithography machine, Shanghai Microelectronics, which was founded by the state, was also hindered in the development process.

“China now spends more than 200 billion US dollars in foreign exchange to buy chips.” Chu Zhaoxiang, deputy director of Shanghai Microelectronics Technology, once said that if there is no high-end optical Engraving machine, then China will be subject to people in the field of high-end chip manufacturing.

In the process of developing a lithography machine, the exposure system is the core of the lithography machine equipment, and it is also the most difficult part of research and development. But in 2002, there were no domestic manufacturers producing high-end projection exposure systems, and international companies that could provide high-end projection exposure systems all refused to help Shanghai Microelectronics.

On the one hand, looking for suppliers repeatedly hit the wall, and on the other hand, the R & D cost of several billion RMB. Shanghai Microelectronics decided to develop a self-developed exposure system by biting its teeth! So from 2002 to 2008, Shanghai Microelectronics spent six years investing hundreds of people in research and development, starting with zero-based research and finally implementing it in 2008.

At the same time, the special materials required by Shanghai Microelectronics in the R & D process rely on cooperative research and development with domestic research institutes and universities, including raw materials The processing methods and craftsmanship are also slowly exploring their own methods from a blank.

In 2018, the 90nm lithography machine project developed by Shanghai Microelectronics for 16 years passed the official acceptance of the country and continued to advance to 65nm, 45nm or even 22nm process .

In addition, Shanghai Microelectronics has continuously improved its independent innovation capabilities in recent years. As of December 2018, Shanghai Microelectronics directly held various patents and There are more than 2400 patent applications.






▲ Shanghai Microelectronics Workshop

Tianshi, geographical advantage, Renhe, with the development of the domestic semiconductor entrepreneurial wave, the development of domestic lithography machines and etching machines also ushered in the era Development opportunities given. Driven by the development of the information technology industry, the domestic market demand for chips is also expanding, and the development of industries such as smartphones has placed higher demands on chip technology.

At the same time, the State Council put forward the “Outline for the Development of the National Integrated Circuit Industry” in 2014. Among them, the outline mentions that by 2020, China’s mobile smart terminals, network communications, cloud computing, Internet of Things, big data and other key areas of IC design technology have reached international leadingPing, large-scale mass production of 16nm and 14nm manufacturing processes, key equipment and materials into the international procurement system, basically built a technologically advanced, safe and reliable integrated circuit industrial system.

Now, China ’s semiconductor equipment including lithography and etching machines are rapidly strengthening. According to data issued by Dongxing Securities, in 2005, the sales of semiconductor equipment in mainland China was about 1.3 billion US dollars (about 9.209 billion yuan), and by 2018 it had risen to 13.1 billion US dollars (about 92.796 billion yuan), accounting for the global market. It also increased from 4% to 20%.

04 The gap between domestic and foreign R & D costs is large, and the localization of lithography machines is still being “stuck” 
However, the localization “revolution” of the domestic semiconductor equipment industry has not yet succeeded. 


We have expanded our vision to the global market. Since ASML and TSMC jointly developed a 193nm immersion lithography machine in 2004, their market share has soared, From less than 10% in the 1980s to 70% in 2009, it has been sitting on most of the lithography machine market for many years.

In 2019, the 20-year-old EUV lithography machine developed by ASML was born. It took the lead in entering the 7nm and 5nm process fields and directly laid ASML ’s global light. Engraving machine overlord position. At this point, Nikon and Canon in Japan were “dark” and retreated to the second line, concentrating on production technology and lower-value back-end lithography machines and panel lithography machines.

At this time, China ’s mass production lithography machine is still a 60nm process on the other side of the technology gap across the entire generation, and the 22nm process is just defunct. Failing to land, the technological gap between home and abroad is nearly 20 years.






In the field of etching machines, after the introduction of the concept of ICP (inductively coupled plasma etching) in the 1990s, Pan LinWith its main ICP etching equipment, semiconductors have gradually risen, and in the development of the following more than ten years, it has surpassed the application materials with Tokyo Electronics.

Since the technical threshold of the etching machine is much smaller than that of the lithography machine, the technological catch-up of etching equipment in China has achieved obvious results. However, from the perspective of the global market, China’s etching equipment market share still has a very large room for growth.

According to market research data, Panlin Semiconductor ’s global market share was 55% in 2017, ranking first in the world, while Tokyo Electronics and Applied Materials 20% and 19% are ranked second and third in the world, and the remaining players of etching equipment including China Microelectronics and North Huachuang have a market share of only 6%.






The gap behind this is not only the gap of decades of technical experience, but also the huge difference in capital investment.

Take ASML as an example, the company invests up to 1 billion euros (about RMB 76.67) in research and development annually, and it is still increasing year by year. According to ASML’s 2019 Q4 and full-year financial report released in January this year, its research and development expenses for Q1 in 2020 will reach 550 million euros (approximately RMB 4.217 billion).

In contrast, China Microelectronics revealed in its 2019 annual report that its total R & D expenditure in 2019 is about 425 million yuan, accounting for the total business Revenue 21.81%; North Huachuang mentioned in the 2019 annual report that its total R & D expenditure in 2019 was about 1.137 billion yuan, accounting for 28.03% of total revenue; and Shanghai Microelectronics ’R & D investment has not been disclosed.

05 Conclusion: A wave of localization spanning 20 years 
Look back at the wave of localization of China’s lithography and etching machines, this is a breakthrough in the blockade of external restrictions, from scratch to internal The story of the budding and development gradually, they almost start from the same starting line,However, due to differences in technical barriers, two different situations emerged. 


In this 20-year process of localization, we both saw the entrepreneurial pioneer represented by Yin Zhiyao, and resolutely gave up high-paying treatment abroad and returned to China in his later years , Leading the domestic etching machine level to break through the advanced process field; seeing China ’s confidence and determination as a long-distance runner in catching up with the advanced technology field, and raising the semiconductor industry to an increasingly important development status of the country Funds, talents and other resources are fully supported.

At this stage, China ’s players who are catching up with the international semiconductor equipment giants are still rare. In the field of lithography machines, Shanghai Microelectronics has taken the lead, while in the field of etching machines, China Microelectronics and North Huachuang both attacked.

But behind the staged results, we also need to see that there is still a big gap in the technical level and market size of domestic players and global giants, This gap is not only caused by decades of technical experience, but also by a huge difference in capital investment.

In the future, China ’s lithography and etching machines still need to face many challenges, but after 20 years of development, we have achieved staged results. We There is reason to believe that in the future, domestic lithography and etching machines will eventually play unlimited potential.
https://www.ww01.net/en/archives/62932

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## antonius123

*Breaking through technical barrier again with 9-nanometer lithography machine promotes upgrade of Chinese industry*

Source: 　　Editor: admin Update Time :2019-06-07

The opening of the last century eighty's in China promotes its economy integrating in global economy. With China’s economy bloom and its proper long-term strategy, capability of various industries is accelerating by economic development, which also gets attention from Western Countries, especially Western powers.






In order to prevent China obtaining technology, Western powers adopts arms embargo to stop advanced weapons technology reveal. Foreign science-and-technology enterprises want to get huge profits in civil sci-tech industry from China, while they greatly increase technical barrier. However, the huge human resources and research team play a significant role. There are continuous major breakthroughs in both defense industry and civilian technology. It is said that China has break through 9-nanometer lithography machine technology, which marks breaking down Western high-tech barriers. 






Lithography machine may be new to people, while products produced by it are used in daily life, such as smart phone, computer and other electronics, whose chips are made by it. It is mainly used to carve circuit on silicon board. The smaller the chip board is, the denser the circuit is, which also has higher demands on lithography machine resulting in higher importance of lithography technology. Current lithography machine focuses on 14nm level. 7nm and 9nm lithography machine are more advanced. *Lithography technology is master in Japan, German and Netherlands, especially Netherlands is a leader of this industry*. Unfortunately, the lithography machine produced by Dutch companies is embargo against China. As Chinese industries are in great need of electronical production and categories, the impact is such huge that it restricts the industry upgrade. As a result, China has invested a great deal of fund and manpower in developing lithography machine.






It is the team lead by Gan Zongsong in Wuhan National Laboratory for Optoelectronics. They use a couple of laser beams in self-developed lithography machine to break through diffraction-limited beams, which carves the narrowest 9nm line width. It has completely independent property rights which is different form Western lithography technology.* It won’t be long for this 9nm technology coming into application from laboratory, meanwhile, Chinese chip manufacturing will greatly reduce importing dependency. What’s more, Chinese can make independent design on more advanced chip to take major position in heavier electronics competition. *
Lithography machine a core equipment of modern chip manufacturing, while its technology is mastered by Japan, German and Netherlands. Expensive products produced by them cost hundreds of millions of dollars, which can be sold to other countries even they are such expensive.

https://www.elinfor.com/news/breaki...-promotes-upgrade-of-chinese-industry-p-11133

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## zestokryl

*Huawei Desktop PC with Kunpeng 920 Processor Teased and Tested*

Huawei has been readying the entire new breed of desktop PCs with a custom motherboard, custom processor, and even a custom operating system. Being that Huawei plans to supply Chinese government institutions with these PCs, it is logical to break away from US-made technology due to security reasons. And now, thanks to the YouTube channel called "二斤自制" we have the first look at the new PC system. Powered by Huawei D920S10 desktop motherboard equipped with Kunpeng 920 7 nm Arm v8 processor with 8 cores, the PC was running the 64-bit UOS operating system, which is a Chinese modification of Linux. In the test, the PC was assembled by a third-party provider and it featured 16 GB of 2666 MHz DDR4 memory and 256 GB SSD.

The YouTube channel put it to test and in the Blender BMW render test, it has finished in 11 minutes and 47 seconds, which is quite slow. The system reportedly managed to stream 4K content well but has struggled with local playback thanks to poor encoding. Being that it runs a custom OS with a custom processor, app selection is quite narrow. The app store for the PC is accessible only if you pay an extra 800 Yuan (~$115), while the mentioned system will set you back 7,500 Yuan (~$1,060). At the heart of this system is eight-core, eight threaded Kunpeng 920 2249K processor. It features a clock speed of 2.6 GHz, has 128K of L1 cache (64K instruction cache and 64K data cache), 512K of L2, and 32 MB of L3 cache.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JustAnotherPerson

antonius123 said:


> *China has virtually no lithography experience or industry. Any Chinese firm trying to develop EUV lithography would have to start from scratch. It would have to close the gap with ASML’s billions of dollars, decades of experience, and the accumulated experience and tacit knowledge of their tens of thousands of employees. And it would have to succeed where experienced, billion-dollar companies failed. There is little chance a Chinese company will make an EUV lithography machine in the foreseeable future*.


Carrick Flynn a course a lawyer for Yale school of law who dont understand what he talking about.
This is what an expert in lithography has to say about it.
*“I assume that we see only part of what China is doing. It’s like an iceberg, most is hidden from view. Their academicians publish papers on EUV technology, but the work that I have seen has been mostly theoretical. I assume that there is some underlying hardware,” *said Harry Levinson, principal at HJL Lithography.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese CPU maker Zhaoxin to release stand alone GPU this year - cnTechPost*
2020-07-08 18:53:57 GMT+8 | cnTechPost

In a redesigned official website, Chinese CPU maker Shanghai Zhaoxin Semiconductor talked for the first time about its plans to launch stand alone GPU products.

In the video, a Zhaoxin executive said the GPU products will be based on TSMC's 28nm process and its power consumption is around 70W.





Zhaoxin said that this will fill a gap in China's GPU space.

The video also mentioned that Zhaoxin will launch products for laptops and Pad this year, targeting portable devices.

Zhaoxin will also launch a multi-core server offering that is on par with Intel's mid- to high-end offerings.

On July 7, Zhaoxin said its website (www. zhaoxin.com) was completely redesigned.

The new website presents hot information in the form of videos, and products about Zhaoxin CPUs in the general-purpose processor section.

It also has a solutions section that showcases Zhaoxin CPU-based desktops, laptops, and cloud terminals.

Zhaoxin, which roughly translates to "million core", is a Chinese state-owned holding company established in 2013.

Zhaoxin is 80% owned by a subsidiary of Shanghai SASAC, with the remaining shares mainly held by VIA Technologies.

The company is headquartered in Zhangjiang, Shanghai, with R&D centers and branch offices in Beijing, Xi'an, Wuhan, and Shenzhen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

艹艹艹 said:


> View attachment 631393


*China’s first 100% homegrown memory chips in mass production in Shenzhen*
Source:Global Times Published: 2020/7/9 13:31:27



An employee showcases a semiconductor integrated circuit at an industry expo on October 31. Photo: VCG

The first 100 percent homegrown memory chips are currently in mass production in Shenzhen, South China's Guangdong Province, breaking the foreign technology monopoly and serving as an alternative to imported products.

Powev Electronic Technology Co, a high-tech storage packaging and testing firm based in Shenzhen, is now producing memory chips and Solid-state drives (SSDs) on a mass scale, according to the Shenzhen Special Zone Daily on Thursday.

The company's chip lineup includes the first such products to be wholly domestically produced, with each integrated circuit and all production processes completed in China.

"The lineup was developed to solve a bottleneck faced by the domestic IC industry," said Zhang Zhe, the company's deputy general manager.

The company said the chips and SSDs are used in personal computers and servers, and at least three domestic PC companies have incorporated the products in their offerings.

The Shenzhen Special Zone Daily report said that since the two products were first marketed in April and May, sales were brisk and consumer feedback was positive.

Following tests, a domestic modular firm and a PC firm said the products are "world-leading" in performance and can be used to substitute imported products, the report said, citing the company.

On China's JD.com e-commerce marketplace, the Global Times found consumer comments were generally positive with regard to the performance of the chips, with some reviewers directly expressing their favor of fully homegrown memory chips.

It was reported that the company's business volume increased to 350 million yuan ($50 million) in 2019, up from 2018's 20 million yuan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## 艹艹艹

zestokryl said:


> 二斤自制


She's very beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China's first ultra-small 5G communication module put into commercial use - cnTechPost*
2020-07-09 19:45:42 GMT+8 | cnTechPost




China's first ultra-small 5G communication module, the AI-NR11, rolls off assembly line at Changhong's Subsidiary Sichuan AI-Link, marking the 5G module's entry into commercial phase.

The 5G module will be widely used in smart industry, smart energy, industrial robotics, healthcare, video security, drones and other fields. The AI-NR11 5G module is designed to meet the stringent size requirements of ultra-small cameras and precision measuring instruments.

The AI-NR11 5G module is in a standard M.2 package and is only 5 mm wider than a 1 yuan coin, the same size as a 4G module.




The module is designed with four antennas and uses SRS technology to quickly and intelligently select the optimal antenna solution to effectively enhance Internet access.

In February this year, 5G industrial internet, 5G video, 5G intelligent transportation and other professional modules were launched at the Sichuan AI- Link.

Among them, the world's first 5G industrial Internet module can be widely used in 5G industrial production line, industrial Internet of things, industrial automation control, industrial automation control, and industrial automation control. Logistics tracking, industrial AR, AGV trolley and other industrial intelligent manufacturing fields.

At present, Sichuan AI-Link has a production capacity of 12 million modules per month.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## 艹艹艹



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*5nm laser lithography breakthrough may lift Chinese chip-making*
By Li Xuanmin Source: Global Times Published: 2020/7/9 18:58:40



A view of the 32-layer 3D NAND flash chip developed by YMTC Photo: IC

A Chinese research institute has made a breakthrough in a new type of 5 nanometer (nm) laser lithography technology, which industry insiders believe could lay the foundation for research into a self-developed advanced lithography machine, a field in which China lags behind some developed Western countries.

But they stressed that China remains "far away" from producing such a chip-making machine as there are still technological barriers. Lack of sufficient capital also presents an obstacle to translate the theoretical findings into production power.

The Suzhou Institute of Nano-tech and Nano-Bionics under the Chinese Academy of Sciences (Sinano), along with the National Center for Nanoscience and Technology, announced Thursday that they have made important progress on ultra-high precision laser lithography, according to a statement on Sinano's website.

The new tech has broken the traditional constraint in laser direct writing to be able to process at nano-level. The ultra high precision processing is based on a new type of three-layer membrane structure.

In addition to high precision, the technology demonstrates the potential of mass production. The laser direct writing tech could be used to produce up to 500,000 special nano electrodes an hour.

The research result is published in Nano Letters, a monthly peer-reviewed scientific journal published by the American Chemical Society. The paper noted that the new nano processing technology could be widely applied in such sectors as semiconductors, photonic chips and micro electro mechanical systems.

Xiang Ligang, a Beijing-based veteran industry analyst, told the Global Times on Thursday that the new technology will equip Chinese researchers with the theory to make forays into making homegrown lithography machines. "But it will take years for China to close the gap with the advanced Western suppliers, in particular ASML," Xiang said.

ASML delivered 7nm EUV lithography machines last year. The Netherlands-based firm also announced in June that it has made a significant development in its multi-beam inspection tool line for 5nm lithography machines.

In China, Shanghai Micro Electronics Equipment (SMEE) announced in June that it expects the first China-made 28nm immersion type lithography machine will be delivered in 2021-2022. SMEE has mass-produced lithographs with the best performance of 90nm processing nodes.

Xiang noted that the Dutch firm monopolized key technologies in making lithography machines, which makes it difficult for Chinese companies to fast track their production. "It's urgent to improve the machines' production yield," Xiang noted.

Industry observers noted that another critical issue lies in the absence of sufficient capital input due to the slow return on a heavy investment.

"Chinese research institutes need to work with companies to translate theories into products. But in terms of profits, making a chip-production machine could cost billions of yuan and it will take years to recover the investment. Most Chinese companies don't see it as a good deal," Xiang explained.

China accounts for one-third of global semiconductor sales, according to media reports. The recent US-led relentless attack on China's high-tech industries, which could cut off some Chinese tech companies like Huawei from advanced chip imports, has created a sense of urgency for the world's second-largest economy to be self-sufficient in the semiconductor industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Honor launches tablets with SMIC-made chipsets, starting at $157*
2020-07-16 17:05:35 GMT+8 | cnTechPost




Honor today announced the Honor Tablet 6 and X6, powered by the Kirin 710A processor made by Chinese chip maker Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corporation (SMIC). The devices are priced from 1,099 yuan ($157).

The Honor Tablet 6 comes with a 10.1-inch screen with 1920×1200 resolution and contrast ratio of 1000:1.




The Honor Tablet 6 is 7.55mm thick and weighs 460g.

Honor says the Honor Tablet 6 series comes with a newly upgraded HUAWEI Histen 6.1 sound with better low frequencies and richer sound quality.




The Honor Tablet 6 series comes with a new MagicUI 3.1 system that supports "Parallel Vision" and Honor Magic-Pencil.

The Huawei Education Center App and the Children's Playground App are also pre-installed on the Honor X6 series.

The Honor Tablet 6 is priced from 1,299 yuan and the Honor Tablet X6 (1,200×800 resolution) is priced from 1,099 yuan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## antonius123

*Chinese team develops new 5 nm ultra-high precision laser lithography processing method*
2020-07-13 23:01:19 GMT+8 | cnTechPost
0 8
A Chinese team recently published a research paper in the Nano Letters describing a new type of 5 nm ultra-high precision laser lithography processing method.

The research was conducted by Zhang Ziyang, a researcher at the Suzhou Institute of Nanotechnology and Nanobionics, Chinese Academy of Sciences, in collaboration with Liu Qian, a researcher at the National Nano Center.

The team has designed and developed a new three-layer stacked thin film structure. For the inorganic titanium film photoresist, they employed a dual laser beam cross-stacking technique. By precisely controlling the energy density and step size, they achieved a breakthrough of the 1/55 diffraction limit, reaching a minimum characteristic line width of 5 nm.







The research team used this super-resolution laser direct writing technique to achieve large-scale fabrication of nano-slit electrode array structures.

It is worth mentioning that the research team has developed a fully intellectualized laser direct-writing device that exploits the nonlinearity of laser and material It is different from the traditional technology path of shortening the laser wavelength or increasing the numerical aperture.

This breaks the restriction that the receptor material is organic photoresist in the traditional laser direct writing technique. It can use a variety of receptor materials, greatly expanding the application of laser direct writing scenarios.
https://cntechpost.com/2020/07/13/c...recision-laser-lithography-processing-method/

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Semiconductor industrial park in central China seeks to secure supply amid foreign restrictions*
By Liu Caiyu Source: Global Times Published: 2020/7/22 19:49:21



Workers of HC Semitek, a leading Chinese LED chip maker, produce chips at its subsidiary in Yiwu in East China's Zhejiang Province. (Photo: Yang Hui/GT)

A semiconductor industrial park in Central China's Hunan Province recently announced the start of construction, as part of the latest efforts by Chinese companies to extricate the industry from heavy reliance on foreign semiconductors, while the US turns up the heat against Chinese companies by imposing restrictions on chip makers. 

Taking up an area of about 1,000 mu (666,667 square meters), the semiconductor and integrated circuit research and development and industrialization base located in Changsha, Hunan Province, began construction on Monday.

It is reportedly the biggest industrial park for semiconductor and integrated circuit R&D in the province, with investment exceeding 16 billion yuan ($2.2 billion). 

The industrial park will be constructed into a base mainly for producing silicon carbide (SiC) and chips with proprietary intellectual property rights, according to news site Chinanews.com.

Previously, Shanghai had built a large semiconductor, integrated circuit and chips industrial base, with investment reaching more than 160 billion yuan. Since its listing on August 20, 2019, the industrial base in Shanghai's Lingang New Area has signed a total of 289 industrial projects, involving a total investment of 252.8 billion yuan.

Xiang Ligang, a Chinese telecoms industry analyst, told the Global Times on Wednesday that China's expansion of industrial parks for semiconductor and chips production is a response to foreign restrictions on Chinese buyers and will bring the Chinese chip industry closer to self-manufacturing capability.

With such huge amounts of investment and strong support from the local government, Xiang believed these bases will gain momentum for Chinese companies including startups devoted to the R&D of semiconductors, integrated circuits and chips. 

The US has been stepping up its restrictions against Chinese companies, including Huawei, by limiting the use of US technology in designing and producing semiconductors, which has prompted many to question whether domestically made semiconductors industries can prop up China in this field.

With broad market demand and as a strategic industry supported by the state, the Hunan project is focused on solving problems for Chinese companies in chip materials and design, and China's heavy reliance on foreign manufacturers, said Lin Kechuang, general manager of San'an Optoelectronics Company, at the groundbreaking ceremony on Monday. 

The industrial park in Hunan is expected to complete its first phase of construction and go into operation within two years, and achieve a certain production capability within six years. The project seeks to achieve an annual output value of 12 billion yuan, drive the output value of supporting industries to over 100 billion yuan and at the same time create 12,000 jobs, reports said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Alibaba T-Head Works with China's Leading Smart Voice Chip Supplier, Allwinner, to Launch New Computing Chips - Pandaily*

Ella Cao Posted on July 22, 2020

Dubbed “China’s largest domestic smart voice chip supplier,” Allwinner Technology (Allwinner) has reached a strategic cooperation with Alibaba’s chip subsidiary T-Head to develop a new computing chip based on the T-head “XuanTie” processors, according to Forbes China.

The chip will be used in factory control, smart home appliances, consumer electronics and other fields. The joint venture is expected to produce 50 million chips in three years, according to Forbes China.

The first joint-produced item of the two parties has been developed: the universal computing power chip based on the T-Head RISC-V-based “XuanTie” 906 and 902 processors. The new processors can further shorten the mass production cycle and is expected to achieve new breakthroughs in power consumption, reported by Chinese Tech media TMTPost.

*SEE ALSO: Alibaba Unveils New AI Chip Hanguang 800 That Will Optimize Online Shopping*​
According to TMTPost, Allwinner’s annual shipments of chips are more than 100 million units. In the past ten years, its core products have been developed based on the ARM architecture.

Founded in 2007, Allwinner describes itself as an “intelligent application processor SoC,” “high-performance analog device,” and “wireless interconnect chip design” manufacturer, according to the company’s website.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Huawei applied for patents on lithography equipment and systems four years ago - cnTechPost*
2020-07-22 18:51:00 GMT+8 | cnTechPost




Huawei is reportedly recruiting lithography process engineers, which has sparked widespread interest. In fact, Huawei has already applied for patents for a lithography device and a lithography systems, which seem to have been prepared for the chip manufacturing process for a long time.

According to data provider Qichacha, Huawei's two patents were filed back in September 2016 and parts of them were made public in June 2018 and January 2020, respectively.




Lithography and photolithography are among the world's top technologies, and only a handful of companies worldwide have mastered the technology.




Considering that Huawei is recruiting lithography process engineers, it safe to say that Huawei does indeed have a long history of research in the chip manufacturing process.

In addition, there are reports that Huawei HiSilicon semiconductor is still in the process of expansion, is not considering scaling down.

Instead, it's actively looking for foundries to create a design and manufacturing integrated IDM.




Although Huawei HiSilicon is one of the world's top chip design companies, it is still very dependent on TSMC and a few other semiconductor companies for chip manufacturing.

Huawei's entry into the chip manufacturing field, therefore, will certainly face many difficulties, but this is also believed to be the most correct road.

It will take a long time for Huawei's IDM model to mature, and before that Huawei's various businesses will likely be looking for third-party chip supplies.

Huawei HiSilicon could have met about 80% of Huawei's mobile phone chip supply, but because of the U.S. ban, the company may have to use a lot of MediaTek chips.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese chip designer Phytium announces server CPUs based on 16nm process - cnTechPost*
2020-07-23 12:59:34 GMT+8 | cnTechPost




Chinese chip designer Phytium Technology today unveiled the Tengyun S2500, the next generation of highly scalable multi-server chip.

The chip inherits the superior performance of its predecessor, the FT-2000+, while adding four direct connections for a total bandwidth of 800Gbps.

It can form a 128- to 512-core computer system, the company said. 

Phytium's eco-partners have started the development of servers based on the Tengyun S2500, which is expected to be available for mass production in the fourth quarter of this year.




Tengyun S2500 key specifications:

Based on 16nm process

Main frequency 2.0~2.2Ghz

64 FTC663 cores

Extended support for 2-way to 8-way direct connection

Integrated 64MB Level 3 Cache

8 DDR4-3200 memory channels

Power consumption is 150W

According to Phytium's test data, in terms of overall performance, the dual-channel SPECint score is 1000+, increasing to twice the original score.

Tengyun S2500 continues Phytium's high-end chips before the on-chip parallel system-on-chip (PSoC) architecture, data-friendly massively coherent storage architecture, hierarchical two-dimensional Mesh interconnect network of the three advantages of the structure.

It adds high-capacity shared L3 Cache, multi-port high-speed low-latency direct paths, and enhanced reliability for memory-mirrored storage.

Phytium also announced its future CPU roadmap, with the embedded Tenglong E-series next in line for 14nm.

The Tengrui D series of desktop CPUs will be available in 14nm by the end of this year with the Tengrui D2000, and by the end of next year with the Tengrui D3000 series, which doubles the performance of a single core.

As for the Tengyun S series in the server space, the next-generation Tengyun S5000 series will be upgraded to 7nm and will come out in Q3 2021.

In 2022 it will release the 5nm Tengyun S6000 series, doubling the overall performance.


----------



## 艹艹艹

*Alibaba says its NFC technology extends distance from 20 cm to 3 meters*
2020-07-22 21:37:12 GMT+8 | cnTechPost

Alibaba recently announced that its self-developed NFC technology breaks through the limits of the communications industry, expanding the traditional near-field communication perception distance in any direction from 20 cm to 3 meters, the longest in the world.

Most mobile phone NFC applications have a very short contactless communication distance.

On the one hand, this is due to its operating frequency of 13.56MHz and a communication distance of 0-20cm (in reality, most products are within 10cm).

On the other hand, the shorter distance also makes NFC technology more secure and more suitable for some financial applications. However, the application scope of NFC technology is limited and the expansion of the scene becomes an obstacle.

Dr. Liu Hongqiang, head of Alibaba Cloud's network research team, introduced that the NFC technology has broken through the key bottlenecks in achieving automated logistics, and can be widely used in scenarios requiring long-distance, large-scale, full-category identification of goods information in the future.

For example, in traditional logistics centers, goods in and out of the warehouse are usually manually picked up by workers, take the parcel under the machine scanning completed, workers need to repeat this complex action every day for a long time.

With the application of the latest NFC technology, the machine can be separated by a distance of 3 meters at the same time to complete hundreds of parcels of high-accuracy sensor scanning.

This achievement was accepted by SIGCOMM 2020, the global summit of network communication. Five Alibaba papers were selected, ranking first among all participating Chinese organizations and setting a new Chinese record.


----------



## jamahir

zestokryl said:


> the PC was running the 64-bit UOS operating system, which is a Chinese modification of Linux.



Why can't China develop a new OS from scratch ? The question of building a new app ecosystem for such an OS is just an excuse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## antonius123

jamahir said:


> Why can't China develop a new OS from scratch ? The question of building a new app ecosystem for such an OS is just an excuse.




That is a very logical excuse. 
On the other hand, you should give good excuse why they should develop OS from scratch if it wont be compatible with other existing software?


----------



## Han Patriot

jamahir said:


> Why can't China develop a new OS from scratch ? The question of building a new app ecosystem for such an OS is just an excuse.


Linux is pretty decent...compatibility with alot of software. Even android is Linux based.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

antonius123 said:


> On the other hand, you should give good excuse why they should develop OS from scratch if it wont be compatible with other existing software?





Han Patriot said:


> Linux is pretty decent...compatibility with alot of software. Even android is Linux based.



In the new OS they can have a Virtual Machine which emulates an Intel x386 machine that runs Linux and this VM can have interfaces for networking and storage. For applications that require real-time response they can write apps for the new OS directly.

This way the new OS can have Linux-compatible apps as well as a new app ecosystem running on the same machine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## antonius123

jamahir said:


> In the new OS they can have a Virtual Machine which emulates an Intel x386 machine that runs Linux and this VM can have interfaces for networking and storage. For applications that require real-time response they can write apps for the new OS directly.
> 
> This way the new OS can have Linux-compatible apps as well as a new app ecosystem running on the same machine.




Then become inefficient because of additional stage with emulating virtual machine, right?

Whats wrong with taking linux? it is an open source and efficient and compatible with many CPU in market.


----------



## Han Patriot

jamahir said:


> In the new OS they can have a Virtual Machine which emulates an Intel x386 machine that runs Linux and this VM can have interfaces for networking and storage. For applications that require real-time response they can write apps for the new OS directly.
> 
> This way the new OS can have Linux-compatible apps as well as a new app ecosystem running on the same machine.


Emulations will suck up alot of memory and processing power, to me Linux is a very good OS and it's free. Same thing like Risc V. China should have went Riscv and Linux all the way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## antonius123

*This Chinese CPU designer has grandiose plans: 128 cores, 7nm and 5nm incoming*
By Anton Shilov a day ago

Phytium roadmap includes CPUs for desktops, embedded, and servers






(Image credit: CnTechPost)
Chinese microprocessor designer Phytium, which recently introduced its new 64-core processor for servers, this week disclosed its ambitious roadmap that spans till 2022. The company intends to expand its product lineup and the list of its production partners. 

Phytium was originally established as a designer of server and HPC processors as China could not obtain modern CPUs from AMD and Intel due to export restrictions on high-performance parts. Throughout its history, the company also designed processors for client PCs, but those were byproducts of its server business. 

However going forward, multi-core server processors will remain the Phytium’s primary objective, but the company also plans to release new lineups of SoCs for desktop and embedded applications that will be presumably made by SMIC or UMC.

*Servers*
Phytium’s latest 64-core FT-2000+/64 and Tengyun S2500 processors are made by TSMC using its 16nm process technology, to a large degree because leading-edge production capacities at the world’s largest maker of semiconductors are reserved years ahead by giant customers like Apple. 

In the next couple of years Phytium will finally adopt TSMC’s sophisticated 7nm and 5nm nodes. Sometime in Q3 2021 the company intends to release its Tengyun S5000 CPU that will be made using TSMC’s 7nm technology and will support Phytium’s PSPA 1.0 security technology. 

By late 2022 the chip developer intends to launch its Tengyun S6000 processor that will be fabbed at TSMC’s 5nm node and will ‘double’ performance. 

Pythium does not disclose exact core counts it is looking at for its next-generation CPUs, but it is safe to say that more advanced process technologies will enable the company to boost per-core performance of its chips as well as increase its core count to at least 128 cores. 

*Desktops*
By the end of this year Phytium will reveal its Tengrui D2000 processor that is projected to double single-core performance compared to previous-generation offerings, the company said, but did elaborate which previous-gen CPU was used for comparison. 

The subsequent generation — the Tengrui D3000 — is planned to be released by the end of 2021. The new Tengrui D-series processors will also support PSPA 1.0 and PSPA 2.0 technologies. Both CPUs will be made using a 14nm process technology 

*Embedded*
In addition to desktop-oriented Tengrui D-series processors, Phytium plans to launch Tengrui E-series CPUs for embedded applications. The Tengrui E2000 chips will be released in Q2 2021, whereas more advanced Tengrui E3000 with improved I/O capabilities will be unveiled in Q3 2022. Just like their desktop counterparts, the E3000 will be made using a 14nm node.

*SMIC or UMC?*
Phytium has traditionally used TSMC’s manufacturing services, but with its Tengrui D and Tengrui E-series the company plans to use a 14nm process technology. TSMC does not offer a 14nm process, but its rivals SMIC and UMC do. 

SMIC is based in China and only started production using its 14nm technology in Q4 2019. Right now, the company is ramping up its 14nm production as well as building up capacity. Given the fact that Phytium is a China-based company, it makes sense for it to use SMIC’s services. Meanwhile, SMIC’s experience with high volume production (HVM) of 14nm chips is limited to 15,000 300-mm wafers at best so far. 

UMC started to offer its 14nm technology to clients a couple of years ago, but its production volumes have never been sizeable. To that end, UMC’s experience with 14nm HVM is also limited.

This Chinese CPU challenger is taking on Intel and AMD with Arm's help
Via CnTechPost
https://www.techradar.com/nz/news/c...randiose-plans-128-cores-7nm-and-5nm-incoming

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*RISC-V processor designed by five Chinese university students successfully fabricated - cnTechPost*
2020-07-25 22:20:25 GMT+8 | cnTechPost




Five undergraduates from the University of Chinese Academy of Sciences led the design of a 64-bit RISC-V processor that became their graduation project, according to China Youth Daily.

The 64-bit RISC-V processor SoC, called "NutShell," was designed last year and is based on the 110nm process of Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corporation (SMIC), the biggest chipmaker on the Chinese mainland.

The SoC has been successfully taped out and is capable of running Linux as well as UCAS-Core, an operating system they made themselves.




All five graduates will be attending graduate school at the Institute of Computing Technology, Chinese Academy of Sciences, "to participate in a more challenging project to develop a design for a high-performance chaotic multi-emission RISC-V processor core.”




"Processor chips are recognized as the crown jewel of the chip industry, with high design complexity and difficulty. There is a serious shortage of processor chip design talent in China, and it is an urgent challenge to accelerate the scale and speed of training of such talent," said Sun Ninghui, dean of the School of Computer Science and Technology at the University of Chinese Academy of Sciences and director of the Institute of Computing Technology at the Chinese Academy of Sciences.

In response to the processor design talent crisis, the University of Chinese Academy of Sciences launched the "One Life One Chip" program in August 2019, with the goal of training undergraduates to design processor chips and complete tape out with with solid theoretical and practical experience.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## j20blackdragon

*Intel's 7nm parts are now projected to arrive alongside TSMC's 3nm, in 2022/23.*
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/202...s-slipping-intel-contemplates-3rd-party-fabs/

*By late 2022 / early 2023, TSMC should be shipping 3nm. Even if we assume that Intel’s 7nm is good enough to compare directly to TSMC’s 5nm, that still puts the Taiwanese company a full node ahead.*
https://www.extremetech.com/computi...ys-may-use-external-foundries-for-future-cpus

*“With the latest push out of process technology, we believe that Intel has zero-to-no chance of catching or surpassing TSMC at least for the next half decade, if not ever,” Susquehanna analyst Chris Rolland wrote in a research note.*
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...ailure-heralds-end-of-era-for-u-s-chip-sector

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bolo

j20blackdragon said:


> *Intel's 7nm parts are now projected to arrive alongside TSMC's 3nm, in 2022/23.*
> https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/202...s-slipping-intel-contemplates-3rd-party-fabs/
> 
> *By late 2022 / early 2023, TSMC should be shipping 3nm. Even if we assume that Intel’s 7nm is good enough to compare directly to TSMC’s 5nm, that still puts the Taiwanese company a full node ahead.*
> https://www.extremetech.com/computi...ys-may-use-external-foundries-for-future-cpus
> 
> *“With the latest push out of process technology, we believe that Intel has zero-to-no chance of catching or surpassing TSMC at least for the next half decade, if not ever,” Susquehanna analyst Chris Rolland wrote in a research note.*
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...ailure-heralds-end-of-era-for-u-s-chip-sector


Correct me if I'm wrong but does TSMC and Intel build chips for the same purpose?


----------



## tower9

j20blackdragon said:


> *Intel's 7nm parts are now projected to arrive alongside TSMC's 3nm, in 2022/23.*
> https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/202...s-slipping-intel-contemplates-3rd-party-fabs/
> 
> *By late 2022 / early 2023, TSMC should be shipping 3nm. Even if we assume that Intel’s 7nm is good enough to compare directly to TSMC’s 5nm, that still puts the Taiwanese company a full node ahead.*
> https://www.extremetech.com/computi...ys-may-use-external-foundries-for-future-cpus
> 
> *“With the latest push out of process technology, we believe that Intel has zero-to-no chance of catching or surpassing TSMC at least for the next half decade, if not ever,” Susquehanna analyst Chris Rolland wrote in a research note.*
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...ailure-heralds-end-of-era-for-u-s-chip-sector


Tsmc is beholden to the US so their progress actually only hurts China because they are prevented from supplying China


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese company develops new lithography equipment - cnTechPost*
2020-07-28 19:22:02 GMT+8 | cnTechPost
​SVG Group, a Chinese technology company, announced on Monday that it has launched industrial production of its iGrapher 3000, the world's first large-scale UV-3D direct lithography machine.

SVG Group is engaged in the design, development, and manufacture of micro- and nano-structured products and manufacturing equipment, as well as the provision of related technical research and development services.

The iGrapher3000 is mainly used for 3D lithography of micro-nano-structured topography on large substrates.

It is a new platform for the design, development, and manufacture of novel materials and advanced optoelectronic devices, and can be called the cornerstone equipment of the optoelectronic industry.

From planar lithography of integrated circuits to 3D lithography of "micro-structured topography" of optoelectronics, iGrapher3000 provides an advanced means for the design of novel materials and functional optoelectronic devices.


....

Chinese company develops new lithography equipment - cnTechPost

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

China announces new policy to encourage IC Industry development - cnTechPost
2020-08-04 18:56:01 GMT+8 | cnTechPost




China's State Council today announced new policies offering a wide range of incentives, including tax breaks, to further optimize the environment for the development of the integrated circuit and software industries.

For integrated circuit manufacturers or projects encouraged by the State to produce integrated circuits with a line width of less than 28 nanometers (nm) and an operating period of more than 15 years, they are exempt from corporate income tax from the first to the tenth year.

For integrated circuit line widths less than 65 nanometers and operating periods of 15 years or more, integrated circuit manufacturers or projects are exempted from corporate income tax from the first to fifth year, and from the sixth to the tenth year at a statutory rate of 25 percent.

For integrated circuit manufacturers or projects whose line width is less than 130 nanometers and have been in operation for more than 10 years, they are exempted from corporate income tax from the first to the second year and 50% off at the statutory rate of 25% from the third to the fifth year.

Losses incurred in the taxable year by integrated circuit manufacturers with line widths less than 130 nanometers are allowed to be carried forward to future years, with a maximum total carry-over period of 10 years.

The state-encouraged integrated circuit design, equipment, materials, packaging and testing enterprises and software enterprises shall be exempted from corporate income tax in the first to second year from the profit-making year, and shall be taxed at the statutory rate of 25% in the third to fifth year by halving the corporate income tax.

Key integrated circuit design enterprises and software enterprises encouraged by the state are exempted from corporate income tax from the first to the fifth year from the profit-making year, and the tax rate is reduced by 10% in the following years.

In a certain period of time, integrated circuit line width less than 65 nanometers of logic circuits, memory production enterprises, as well as line width less than 0.25 microns of special process integrated circuit production enterprises to import their own production of raw materials, consumables, clean room special building materials, supporting systems and integrated circuit production equipment spare parts, exempted from import duties.

The policy states that it will further strengthen the construction of integrated circuit and software majors in colleges and universities, speed up the setting up of integrated circuit disciplines, adjust course settings, teaching plans and teaching methods in a timely manner to meet the needs of industrial development, and strive to cultivate high-level talents.

Full text here: Link (in Chinese)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## antonius123

*Is Huawei building its lithography machines?*
2020-07-26
|
ChinaTech




*Huawei is hiring many lithography engineers recently. Does Huawei want to develop its own lithography machine in China?*

Recently, the news about Huawei's development of a lithography machine has been posted on Weibo and WeChat Moments. The source of the news is that Huawei is recruiting lithography machine technicians on a large scale, requiring full-time work in Songshan Lake, Dongguan.






According to reports, many domestic manufacturers have received inquiries for ancillary products from Huawei.

There are even claims that a large number of core personnel within Huawei have been transferred to the lithography machine department. In Huawei’s newly established lithography machine department, people work 24 hours a day, eat and live in the company. It is also expected to mention that its 5NM lithography machine will be put into mass production within two years.
In addition, another source said that Huawei had applied for a patent on lithography equipment as early as 4 years ago.

According to the Chinese patent publication website epub.sipo.gov.cn, the patent was applied for at the Chinese Patent Office on September 9, 2016. The applicant is Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. and the inventor is Florian Longnos. He used to work for Huawei and now works as a senior engineer at Groupe SII in France.






_Huawei lithography machine patent (in Chinese)_

In other words, Huawei began research and development of the lithography machine industry as early as 4 years ago.

Huawei stated in the patent document that the implementation of the present invention provides a lithography equipment and a lithography system, which can avoid translation of the substrate by using an optical switch and at least two photonic devices to form an interference pattern on the surface of the substrate. This improves the efficiency of photolithography processing and the accuracy of interference patterns.


*Why Huawei will build its own lithography machine?*

In this regard, the China Semiconductor Forum (211ic.com) issued a statement that it is logical for Huawei to enter the lithography machine under the current situation. Huawei HiSilicon currently has no design capabilities, but cannot produce chips.






Before Huawei's president Ren Zhengfei had a chip plan to prevent it from being restricted, and now the chip foundry production has become a weakness that Huawei has been criticized by the United States. Huawei therefore needs to lay out a complete industrial chain like Samsung.
However, the article believes that, in theory, it is basically impossible for Huawei to produce a 5NM lithography machine within two years.
First, the lithography machine is not something that anyone can do. Shanghai Micro Electronics Equipment, jointly led by the Shanghai Municipal Government and state-level departments, achieved 96nm after more than ten years of hard work.
SMIC has been established for 20 years, but is only now familiar with the 14nm process. But this is already a very difficult achievement. It is now rumored that Huawei wants to build 5NM in two years, which is a bit unlikely.
Second, Huawei recruits a "lithography process engineer", which belongs to a research and development position, that is, Huawei sends engineers to the foundry to supervise and guide the process manufacturing. If Huawei intends to build its own lithography machine, the recruitment position should be "lithography equipment engineer".


*Why Huawei can build its own lithography machine?*
However, some people believe that if Huawei builds its own chip factory, the probability of success in its lithography machine still exists.

First, Huawei has a lot of cash flow support.
Second, although Huawei could not produce chips or lithography machines before, it has mastered the relevant technical principles and technical reserves.
Third, if Huawei really wants to produce lithography machines, the Chinese government will definitely support it. Therefore, although it seems a bit impossible for 5NM lithography machines to be put into mass production within 2 years, at least the money and talents are in place. With the strong support of the country, it may come true one day in the future.

https://www.chinasdg.org/article/is-huawei-building-its-lithography-machines

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S10

tower9 said:


> Tsmc is beholden to the US so their progress actually only hurts China because they are prevented from supplying China


Credit where credit is due. TSMC is THE king of fab, and it's going to stay that way for at least a decade if not more.

China can only manufacture 28nm chips with its own technology at the moment. It's going to be a long road ahead.


----------



## Paul2

antonius123 said:


> *Is Huawei building its lithography machines?*
> 2020-07-26
> |
> ChinaTech
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Huawei is hiring many lithography engineers recently. Does Huawei want to develop its own lithography machine in China?*
> 
> Recently, the news about Huawei's development of a lithography machine has been posted on Weibo and WeChat Moments. The source of the news is that Huawei is recruiting lithography machine technicians on a large scale, requiring full-time work in Songshan Lake, Dongguan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to reports, many domestic manufacturers have received inquiries for ancillary products from Huawei.
> 
> There are even claims that a large number of core personnel within Huawei have been transferred to the lithography machine department. In Huawei’s newly established lithography machine department, people work 24 hours a day, eat and live in the company. It is also expected to mention that its 5NM lithography machine will be put into mass production within two years.
> In addition, another source said that Huawei had applied for a patent on lithography equipment as early as 4 years ago.
> 
> According to the Chinese patent publication website epub.sipo.gov.cn, the patent was applied for at the Chinese Patent Office on September 9, 2016. The applicant is Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. and the inventor is Florian Longnos. He used to work for Huawei and now works as a senior engineer at Groupe SII in France.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Huawei lithography machine patent (in Chinese)_
> 
> In other words, Huawei began research and development of the lithography machine industry as early as 4 years ago.
> 
> Huawei stated in the patent document that the implementation of the present invention provides a lithography equipment and a lithography system, which can avoid translation of the substrate by using an optical switch and at least two photonic devices to form an interference pattern on the surface of the substrate. This improves the efficiency of photolithography processing and the accuracy of interference patterns.
> 
> 
> *Why Huawei will build its own lithography machine?*
> 
> In this regard, the China Semiconductor Forum (211ic.com) issued a statement that it is logical for Huawei to enter the lithography machine under the current situation. Huawei HiSilicon currently has no design capabilities, but cannot produce chips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before Huawei's president Ren Zhengfei had a chip plan to prevent it from being restricted, and now the chip foundry production has become a weakness that Huawei has been criticized by the United States. Huawei therefore needs to lay out a complete industrial chain like Samsung.
> However, the article believes that, in theory, it is basically impossible for Huawei to produce a 5NM lithography machine within two years.
> First, the lithography machine is not something that anyone can do. Shanghai Micro Electronics Equipment, jointly led by the Shanghai Municipal Government and state-level departments, achieved 96nm after more than ten years of hard work.
> SMIC has been established for 20 years, but is only now familiar with the 14nm process. But this is already a very difficult achievement. It is now rumored that Huawei wants to build 5NM in two years, which is a bit unlikely.
> Second, Huawei recruits a "lithography process engineer", which belongs to a research and development position, that is, Huawei sends engineers to the foundry to supervise and guide the process manufacturing. If Huawei intends to build its own lithography machine, the recruitment position should be "lithography equipment engineer".
> 
> 
> *Why Huawei can build its own lithography machine?*
> However, some people believe that if Huawei builds its own chip factory, the probability of success in its lithography machine still exists.
> 
> First, Huawei has a lot of cash flow support.
> Second, although Huawei could not produce chips or lithography machines before, it has mastered the relevant technical principles and technical reserves.
> Third, if Huawei really wants to produce lithography machines, the Chinese government will definitely support it. Therefore, although it seems a bit impossible for 5NM lithography machines to be put into mass production within 2 years, at least the money and talents are in place. With the strong support of the country, it may come true one day in the future.
> 
> https://www.chinasdg.org/article/is-huawei-building-its-lithography-machines


The government will give them any amount of money they want I feel


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

S10 said:


> China can only manufacture 28nm chips with its own technology at the moment. It's going to be a long road ahead.


14nm. You might object that the Kirins made by SMIC were made on ASML's DUVs, but SMEE's SSB800 is rumoured to be already in SMIC's hands and commercialization should be at most a year away. In any event, SMIC's path to 7nm (and perhaps 5nm) with DUV is fairly clear. The EUV situation is murkier, but CIOMP is expected to be out with a 125W EUV machine in about two years roughly equivalent to ASML's state of the art in 2017.

I think SMIC should be up in the first tier globally by 2025-2030.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S10

ZeEa5KPul said:


> 14nm. You might object that the Kirins made by SMIC were made on ASML's DUVs, but SMEE's SSB800 is rumoured to be already in SMIC's hands and commercialization should be at most a year away. In any event, SMIC's path to 7nm (and perhaps 5nm) with DUV is fairly clear. The EUV situation is murkier, but CIOMP is expected to be out with a 125W EUV machine in about two years roughly equivalent to ASML's state of the art in 2017.
> 
> I think SMIC should be up in the first tier globally by 2025-2030.


SMIC already said they won't be able to supply Huawei when the ban comes into effect.

https://technode.com/2020/05/22/smic-to-the-rescue-huawei-shouldnt-hold-its-breath-experts/

Why do you think Huawei is hiring its own lithography experts? They do not have a steady supplier who is willing to risk being cut off from DUV and EUV from Western sources.


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

S10 said:


> SMIC already said they won't be able to supply Huawei when the ban comes into effect.
> 
> https://technode.com/2020/05/22/smic-to-the-rescue-huawei-shouldnt-hold-its-breath-experts/
> 
> Why do you think Huawei is hiring its own lithography experts? They do not have a steady supplier who is willing to risk being cut off from DUV and EUV from Western sources.


I used "SMIC" as kind of a surrogate for the state of Chinese semiconductor production. SMIC itself already has no access to Western EUV equipment and DUV is irrelevant because it can't move past 7nm (some are saying 5nm is possible) so it can only carry things so far, and China is on the cusp of unveiling its own DUV machine anyway.

If Huawei wants to set up its own fab like Samsung, that's probably the smart play. But what it really should do is back research institutes like CIOMP, The Harbin Institute, _et al._ so SMEE can build an EUV machine as soon as possible. Huawei's fab will be supplied by SMEE.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ILC

Idk where did you read that it won't but nothing says in the article that Smic won't be able to supply Huawei when the ban goes into action . (for now 7 nm, and 5nm not possible, soon 7nm )Contrary Smic supply Huawei now with 14 nm process, and if Huawei is going into lithography eq I believe we will see Smee - Huawei collaboration.


----------



## Han Patriot

ZeEa5KPul said:


> 14nm. You might object that the Kirins made by SMIC were made on ASML's DUVs, but SMEE's SSB800 is rumoured to be already in SMIC's hands and commercialization should be at most a year away. In any event, SMIC's path to 7nm (and perhaps 5nm) with DUV is fairly clear. The EUV situation is murkier, but CIOMP is expected to be out with a 125W EUV machine in about two years roughly equivalent to ASML's state of the art in 2017.
> 
> I think SMIC should be up in the first tier globally by 2025-2030.


It's either now or never, US was gonna ban us sooner or later when we got too strong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

ZeEa5KPul said:


> 14nm. You might object that the Kirins made by SMIC were made on ASML's DUVs, but SMEE's SSB800 is rumoured to be already in SMIC's hands and commercialization should be at most a year away. In any event, SMIC's path to 7nm (and perhaps 5nm) with DUV is fairly clear. The EUV situation is murkier, but CIOMP is expected to be out with a 125W EUV machine in about two years roughly equivalent to ASML's state of the art in 2017.
> 
> I think SMIC should be up in the first tier globally by 2025-2030.


Don't you need EUV instead of DUV for 5 nm?


----------



## JustAnotherPerson

Figaro said:


> Don't you need EUV instead of DUV for 5 nm?


Not necessarily, you can do it with multi patterning and multiple exposure techniques, is going to be more costly and less effective than with EUV. ASML DUV single exposure size is 38nm meanwhile ASML EUV single exposure size is 14nm so is closer to 5nm than DUV. SMEE lithography machine according with sources will be 28nm single exposure putting the machine halfway through an EUV machine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

JustAnotherPerson said:


> Not necessarily, you can do it with multi patterning and multiple exposure techniques, is going to be more costly and less effective than with EUV. ASML DUV single exposure size is 38nm meanwhile ASML EUV single exposure size is 14nm so is closer to 5nm than DUV. SMEE lithography machine according with sources will be 28nm single exposure putting the machine halfway through an EUV machine.


Is it physically possible to have DUV 28nm single exposure? Why did ASML stop at 38nm single exposure if it could have continued to make money off established DUV production before switching to EUV?


----------



## JustAnotherPerson

ZeEa5KPul said:


> Is it physically possible to have DUV 28nm single exposure? Why did ASML stop at 38nm single exposure if it could have continued to make money off established DUV production before switching to EUV?


I guess is a combination of the tolerances between the multiple components of the machine including the optical system and the light source, my guess is that the Chinese system is between with a bottleneck to EUV somewhere in the system, they have done extensive research in EUV so i guess they have some parts already working.
https://euvlitho.com/2015/P21.pdf
it make little sense for ASML to make an 28-22nm DUV machine when they have the ability of making EUV machine which is a major selling point, the ability to more with less.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TruthHurtz

JustAnotherPerson said:


> Not necessarily, you can do it with multi patterning and multiple exposure techniques, is going to be more costly and less effective than with EUV. ASML DUV single exposure size is 38nm meanwhile ASML EUV single exposure size is 14nm so is closer to 5nm than DUV. SMEE lithography machine according with sources will be 28nm single exposure putting the machine halfway through an EUV machine.



ASML DUV single exposure is actually between 20-38nm, the exact resolution is a trade secret.


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

TruthHurtz said:


> ASML DUV single exposure is actually between 20-38nm, the exact resolution is a trade secret.


Source for this? Everything I've read has the single exposure resolution at 38nm. The same is true for the Nikon DUV, 38nm. The Chinese machine is unusual in supposedly having a single exposure resolution at 28nm.


----------



## JustAnotherPerson

TruthHurtz said:


> ASML DUV single exposure is actually between 20-38nm, the exact resolution is a trade secret.


They market it as 38nm so my guess is that the number is closer to the figure that they post in their website, if it was lower they would have published a closer number to beat Nikon who also produce 38nm scanners.


----------



## JustAnotherPerson

ZeEa5KPul said:


> Source for this? Everything I've read has the single exposure resolution at 38nm. The same is true for the Nikon DUV, 38nm. The Chinese machine is unusual in supposedly having a single exposure resolution at 28nm.


https://user.guancha.cn/main/content?id=298547
In this site one user published some technical data, the institutes and the companies involved.
There is also patents filled recently that could give a hint.
And they already have experience with 22nm http://www.tbcoer.com/en/new/new-43-290.html so 28nm is not that far fetch if you think about it.
They are trying hard to develop an EUV machine https://euvlitho.com/2015/P21.pdf but they need a lithography machine right now, is a national security issue for them, i think they will take whatever the manage to get so far in euv and combined it in a more or less advanced DUV machine.


----------



## letsrock

Making a lithography machine is one thing. What about quality and yield of chinese machines ? any idea ?


----------



## JustAnotherPerson

letsrock said:


> Making a lithography machine is one thing. What about quality and yield of chinese machines ? any idea ?


That is one issue that is almost impossible to quantify at this stage, that depend in whole range of factors from how many wafers the can process per time to how good is the fab process node. But in my opinion even if is not as good as ASML at the beginning they can still use the machine to make advance chips for the military, government and companies with export control issues until China lithography abilities are perfected, working with Huawei and SMIC can give SMEE an enormous experience in a short time. Like ASML gain with TSMC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

China to push for foundry process advancements | Digitimes
Eric Chen, DIGITIMES Research, Taipei
Tuesday 11 August 2020

China with its 14th Five-year Plan (2021-2025) will assist its domestic foundries in the development of advanced 7nm and FD-SOI fabrication process technologies, according to Digitimes Research.

China continues to proceed with its semiconductor self-sufficiency strategy, with plans to also help its domestic foundries further expand their existing production capacities during the five-year period.

uring China's 13th Five-year Plan, the country's foundry sector has advanced its manufacturing process technology to 14nm and will be capable of fabricating chips using a newer 12nm process technology this year. The transition to more-advanced 7nm process, as well as specialty technology namely FD-SOI, will be the next target during China's next five-year plan.

SMIC, China's most advanced and largest foundry, will be developing its 7nm, sub-7nm and EUV-based process technologies over the next five years, in line with the goal set forth by China's 14th Five-year Plan, Digitimes Research believes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Xiaomi Not Abandoning Surge Chipsets, To Invest Over 10 bln yuan in R&D in 2020 - Pandaily*
Isabel Wang 
Posted on August 13, 2020

_




_​_(Source: Xiaomi)_

Xiaomi‘s founder and CEO Lei Jun confirmed Tuesday evening that the company has not given up on its self-developed Surge chipsets, despite the lack of any follow-up model since the company launched its first processor Surge S1 in 2017.

“It is true that we came across some difficulties since we launched the Surge S1 in 2017,” Lei said on his official Weibo account after being asked whether Xiaomi will continue developing the chipset. “But we have not given up the plan. I will keep the public updated when we make actual progress.”

Lei then confirmed this during his speech on Tuesday for the company’s 10th anniversary event.

China’s smartphone maker introduced its first in-house chipset Surge S1 in February 2017, intended to power its flagship Mi 5C smartphone and making Xiaomi one of the few manufacturers in the world to have a proprietary smartphone chip — joining Huawei, Apple, and Samsung. However, Mi 5C remains the only smartphone to be powered by this Surge S1 SoC years after its launch.

According to Lei, Xiaomi’s research and development (R&D) expenditure in 2020 is expected to surpass 10 billion yuan.

“Our ceaseless motivation to extensively explore and innovate, combined with our R&D investments have enabled us to bring more and cooler projects to the customers,” Lei said.

*SEE ALSO*: Xiaomi Launches New Lifestyle Products

Lei also highlighted three major development strategies for the company during his speech, including rebuilding the passion for innovation, using the Internet to empower manufacturing, and pursuing a sound and steady strategic development.

“We believe in the power of the Internet and its approaches. We will continue to empower manufacturing with the Internet,” Lei said. “We will also evaluate things in view of 10 years, and do things that will be valuable in the long-term.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rajputana_

What a shame, china with the worlds most number of human beings still cant produce fab tech invented in 1976.

Would it be racism to say that chinese are not good enough to innovate?


----------



## bolo

Rajputana_ said:


> What a shame, china with the worlds most number of human beings still cant produce fab tech invented in 1976.
> 
> Would it be racism to say that chinese are not good enough to innovate?


Chinese are not Indians mate. Chinese never invented warp drive and airplanes in 10,000 BC. I heard India has manufactured a 1 nm lithography machine

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rajputana_

bolo said:


> Chinese are not Indians mate. Chinese never invented warp drive and airplanes in 10,000 BC. I heard India has manufactured a 1 nm lithography machine



All I know is the best cginese ever dod was invent awesome fireworks and steal IP.

Hard to beat.


----------



## Figaro

Rajputana_ said:


> All I know is the best cginese ever dod was invent awesome fireworks and steal IP.
> 
> Hard to beat.


Besides claiming to invent the internet, is there anything India has actually done for the world? Slums and open defecation do not count I'm afraid.


Rajputana_ said:


> What a shame, china with the worlds most number of human beings still cant produce fab tech invented in 1976.
> 
> Would it be racism to say that chinese are not good enough to innovate?


And India can

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## JSCh

SMIC of China to Make Massive Investment in Foundry Business - Businesskorea

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Yangtze Memory's 128-layer QLC flash memory debuts with highest I/O speed*
2020-08-14 23:48:14 GMT+8 | cnTechPost




After announcing the successful development of 128-layer QLC 3D flash memory on April 13 this year, Yangtze Memory Technologies, China's top memory chipmaker under the umbrella of Tsinghua Unigroup, publicly demonstrated its 128-layer QLC 3D NAND flash memory chip at the China Electronic Information Expo held today.

Yangtze Memory showcased a 64-layer, a 128-layer stack of flash memory this time, of which the former is the first 64-layer flash memory developed and mass-produced by a Chinese company. It is based on the Xtacking stacking architecture, and the storage density per unit area is the largest in its class.

At present, the main product of Yangtze Memory's mass production is 64-layer TLC flash memory, which has been adopted by a large number of manufacturers' SSD hard drives.

The 128-layer QLC flash memory shown by Yangtze Memory is the next generation product after 64-layer flash memory, based on the Xtacking 2.0 architecture.

According to the company, the uniqueness of this product is that it is the industry's first 128-layer QLC 3D NAND. It has the highest storage density per unit area, the highest I/O transmission speed and the highest single NAND flash memory chip capacity among known models.

In terms of performance, Yangtze Memory revealed that the two products have 1.6Gbps I/O read and write performance, and the single 3D QLC capacity is as high as 1.33Tb, which is 5.33 times that of the previous generation of 64 layers.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## S10

Rajputana_ said:


> What a shame, china with the worlds most number of human beings still cant produce fab tech invented in 1976.
> 
> Would it be racism to say that chinese are not good enough to innovate?


I have an idea. Why don't we buy from India? Oh wait you don't produce anything of value.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Sinyang Semiconductor to Privately Woo USD216 Million for Two IC Chemical Projects*
TANG SHIHUA
DATE: AN HOUR AGO / SOURCE: YICAI





Sinyang Semiconductor to Privately Woo USD216 Million for Two IC Chemical Projects​
(Yicai Global) Aug. 17 -- Shanghai Sinyang Semiconductor Materials will raise CNY1.5 billion (USD216 million) from qualified institutional investors to produce high-end photoresist products for integrated circuits and ultra-high-purity chemical materials.

The firm will apply CNY732 million (USD105.3 million) of the proceeds to develop and industrialize high-end photoresist products for integrated circuits, CNY348 million to hike its capacity to produce semi-conductor related ultra-high-purity chemical materials, and CNY420 million to supplement its working capital, the company announced over the weekend.

Sinyang Semiconductor’s stock [SHE:300236] rose 3.85 percent to close at CNY63.61 (USD9.16) at lunch today.

The firm’s Shanghai base will produce the photoresist products, consisting of ArF and KrF photoresist products, per the announcement. KrF thick-film photoresist products are likely to be sold in small numbers next year and mass produced in 2022. ArF dry process photoresist products are expected to sell in small lots in 2022 and be mass produced in 2023, but the announcement omitted details.

Photoresist is a key raw material for making chips. Almost all major technologies and patents of high-end photoresists represented by ArF and KrF products are in the hands of Japanese and US companies and research agencies, and China has to import all ArF photoresist products it uses to make high-end semiconductor chips, of which more than 90 percent are made in Japan, per the announcement.

The firm will also use the money to build its second factory in East China’s Hefei for CNY350 million. This plant, whose construction period is two years, will add 17,000 tons of ultra-high-purity chemical material capacity.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

JSCh said:


> *Sinyang Semiconductor to Privately Woo USD216 Million for Two IC Chemical Projects*
> TANG SHIHUA
> DATE: AN HOUR AGO / SOURCE: YICAI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sinyang Semiconductor to Privately Woo USD216 Million for Two IC Chemical Projects​
> (Yicai Global) Aug. 17 -- Shanghai Sinyang Semiconductor Materials will raise CNY1.5 billion (USD216 million) from qualified institutional investors to produce high-end photoresist products for integrated circuits and ultra-high-purity chemical materials.
> 
> The firm will apply CNY732 million (USD105.3 million) of the proceeds to develop and industrialize high-end photoresist products for integrated circuits, CNY348 million to hike its capacity to produce semi-conductor related ultra-high-purity chemical materials, and CNY420 million to supplement its working capital, the company announced over the weekend.
> 
> Sinyang Semiconductor’s stock [SHE:300236] rose 3.85 percent to close at CNY63.61 (USD9.16) at lunch today.
> 
> The firm’s Shanghai base will produce the photoresist products, consisting of ArF and KrF photoresist products, per the announcement. KrF thick-film photoresist products are likely to be sold in small numbers next year and mass produced in 2022. ArF dry process photoresist products are expected to sell in small lots in 2022 and be mass produced in 2023, but the announcement omitted details.
> 
> Photoresist is a key raw material for making chips. Almost all major technologies and patents of high-end photoresists represented by ArF and KrF products are in the hands of Japanese and US companies and research agencies, and China has to import all ArF photoresist products it uses to make high-end semiconductor chips, of which more than 90 percent are made in Japan, per the announcement.
> 
> The firm will also use the money to build its second factory in East China’s Hefei for CNY350 million. This plant, whose construction period is two years, will add 17,000 tons of ultra-high-purity chemical material capacity.


This technology is backward. There's no immersion ArF photoresists, let alone EUV photoresists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TruthHurtz

ZeEa5KPul said:


> This technology is backward. There's no immersion ArF photoresists, let alone EUV photoresists.



I think Nanda optoelectronics is developing ARF photoresists, Sinyang is likely tasked for lower end processes

https://webcache.googleusercontent....net/news/news-37608+&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## S10

Does anybody know what happened to Fujian Jinhua after the US ban?


----------



## Figaro

S10 said:


> Does anybody know what happened to Fujian Jinhua after the US ban?


It got shut down or had its assets to be sold off? Honestly without American technologies, these smaller companies are basically hapless. Even all the doors are closed on Huawei now ... I wonder how they are going to survive this, even with Chinese gov backstopping.


----------



## S10

Figaro said:


> It got shut down or had its assets to be sold off? Honestly without American technologies, these smaller companies are basically hapless. Even all the doors are closed on Huawei now ... I wonder how they are going to survive this, even with Chinese gov backstopping.


Huawei won't die, but it will likely exit the handset market in the next five years. I think they're going back to their basics, which is telecommunications. It's already exploring 6G network while building 5G in China. In addition, there are indications that they're starting their own fab and lithography business.

The Chinese market itself is enough to sustain Huawei. It can also count on Southeast Asia, Middle East, Africa and Eastern Europe to supplement its main market.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Figaro

S10 said:


> Huawei won't die, but it will likely exit the handset market in the next five years. I think they're going back to their basics, which is telecommunications. It's already exploring 6G network while building 5G in China. In addition, there are indications that they're starting their own fab and lithography business.
> 
> The Chinese market itself is enough to sustain Huawei. It can also count on Southeast Asia, Middle East, Africa and Eastern Europe to supplement its main market.


How will Huawei manufacture its 5G chips though given that SMIC is now out of the picture due to the latest US restrictions?


----------



## S10

Figaro said:


> How will Huawei manufacture its 5G chips though given that SMIC is now out of the picture due to the latest US restrictions?


It doesn't need SMIC to manufacture 28nm chips on its 5G transmitters. The problem was 7nmn and 5nm chips on its handsets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hirobo2

Most of u guys never ran businesses. Handset is crucial to Huawei just as Huawei was willing to lose money making those foldable phones. Namely if you have lots of products customers will see u as having lots of vigor. If Huawei sucks as a company they will take the easy route and walk away from handsets. But if Huawei is really the best of the best from China, they'll continue to pursue their ambition and crank out top notch handsets despite the bans.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ILC

There is no other way now, but CCP must hit USA the hardest they can. Ban apple, ban rare earth etc. If Donald loses there is a possibility to negotiate the sanction and lift some on both sides. I just hope SMIC can build chips for Huawei at 14 nm process and next year at 7nm. We don't have informations how much tech smic gets from the USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

*China-made high energy ion implantation machine makes major breakthrough*
2020-06-30 21:09:17 GMT+8 | cnTechPost
0 3

China Electronics Technology Group Corporation (CETC) announced that the high energy ion implantation machine developed by CETC Equipment, a subsidiary of the group, has successfully achieved high energy ion acceleration of one million electron volts, allowing the performance to reach a level comparable to its international counterparts.







In total, there are seven key processes in wafer fabrication, namely, Thermal Process, Photo- lithography, Etch, Ion Implant, Dielectric Deposition, Polishing (CMP) and Metalization.


Metalization, that is, the various components of the integrated circuit with a metal conductor to connect, the equipment used is also thin film growth equipment.

Almost every step of the process requires the use of cleaning machines, because the production process is becoming more and more complex, almost every one or two steps to clean the silicon wafer.

Therefore, wafer fabrication requires seven categories of production equipment, including: diffusion furnace, photolithography, etching machine, ion implantation machine, thin film deposition equipment, chemical mechanical polishing machine, cleaning machine.

Among them, the ion injection machine is the key equipment in chip manufacturing.

One of the properties of semiconductor materials is their conductivity and the type of conductivity (N-type and P-type), which can be created and controlled by the introduction of specialized dopants into the material to form the PN junction that makes transistors and diodes work.


There are two main approaches here: ion injection or thermal diffusion processes are used to form PN junctions on the wafer surface.

Thermal diffusion refers to the dispersion of dopant material into the wafer by heating.

Nowadays, ion implantation has gradually replaced the older thermal diffusion process and plays a role in today's small and multi-structured devices.

Unlike thermal diffusion, ion implantation is a physical process, meaning that the implantation action is independent of the chemical reaction between the impurity and the wafer material.

This means that the process can be carried out at near room temperature, a wide range of doping concentrations is possible, and the location and amount of dopants in the wafer can be better controlled.

It is therefore widely used in the doping step of advanced circuits. The ion injector is the key device to achieve this step.

The ion injector consists of an ion source, an ion introduction and mass analyzer, an acceleration tube, a scanning system and a process chamber, which can be omitted as minor parts if necessary.


The ion source is the main part of the ion injector and is used to ionize the gaseous particles of the elements to be injected into ions, which determines the type of ions to be injected and the strength of the beam current.

Ion source DC discharge or high-frequency discharge of electrons produced as a bombardment of particles, when the energy of foreign electrons higher than the ionization potential of the atom, through the collision of the elements so that ionization occurs.

In addition to the original electrons, positrons and secondary electrons appear after the collision.

The positive ions enter the mass analyzer to select the desired ions, and then go through the accelerator to obtain a higher energy, which is focused by a four-stage lens into the target chamber for ion injection.

According to the energy range and injection dose range, the commonly used production ion injectors are mainly divided into three types: low-energy large beam current injectors, medium beam current injectors and high-energy injectors.

Among them, the high-energy ion infusion machine energy range needs to be as high as a few MeV (million electron volts), is the most technically difficult model of ion infusion machine.

Historically, the localization rate of ion implantation machine is very low, most of the ion implantation machine market is monopolized by Applied Materials, Axcelis, SEN, AIBT and other international brands.

Especially in the high-energy ion injector market, China has been a blank in this area.


This time, the breakthrough in the high-energy ion injector electrical equipment, can be said to break the monopoly of foreign manufacturers, to fill the domestic gap.

Prior to this, the ion injector in the field of ion implantation equipment has been a breakthrough in the beam current, large beam current, special applications and the third generation of semiconductor ion injector product development and industrialization problems, products widely used in the world's leading chip manufacturing companies.

Electrotechnical equipment, ion injector director Zhang Cong said, electrotechnical equipment will be launched by the end of the year, the first high-energy ion injector, the full range of ion injector for the independent development of China's chip manufacturing sector, and to provide complete sets of solutions for the global chip manufacturing enterprises ion injector.

https://cntechpost.com/2020/06/30/c...mplantation-machine-makes-major-breakthrough/

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## TruthHurtz

ZeEa5KPul said:


> *China-made high energy ion implantation machine makes major breakthrough*
> 2020-06-30 21:09:17 GMT+8 | cnTechPost
> 0 3
> 
> China Electronics Technology Group Corporation (CETC) announced that the high energy ion implantation machine developed by CETC Equipment, a subsidiary of the group, has successfully achieved high energy ion acceleration of one million electron volts, allowing the performance to reach a level comparable to its international counterparts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In total, there are seven key processes in wafer fabrication, namely, Thermal Process, Photo- lithography, Etch, Ion Implant, Dielectric Deposition, Polishing (CMP) and Metalization.
> 
> 
> Metalization, that is, the various components of the integrated circuit with a metal conductor to connect, the equipment used is also thin film growth equipment.
> 
> Almost every step of the process requires the use of cleaning machines, because the production process is becoming more and more complex, almost every one or two steps to clean the silicon wafer.
> 
> Therefore, wafer fabrication requires seven categories of production equipment, including: diffusion furnace, photolithography, etching machine, ion implantation machine, thin film deposition equipment, chemical mechanical polishing machine, cleaning machine.
> 
> Among them, the ion injection machine is the key equipment in chip manufacturing.
> 
> One of the properties of semiconductor materials is their conductivity and the type of conductivity (N-type and P-type), which can be created and controlled by the introduction of specialized dopants into the material to form the PN junction that makes transistors and diodes work.
> 
> 
> There are two main approaches here: ion injection or thermal diffusion processes are used to form PN junctions on the wafer surface.
> 
> Thermal diffusion refers to the dispersion of dopant material into the wafer by heating.
> 
> Nowadays, ion implantation has gradually replaced the older thermal diffusion process and plays a role in today's small and multi-structured devices.
> 
> Unlike thermal diffusion, ion implantation is a physical process, meaning that the implantation action is independent of the chemical reaction between the impurity and the wafer material.
> 
> This means that the process can be carried out at near room temperature, a wide range of doping concentrations is possible, and the location and amount of dopants in the wafer can be better controlled.
> 
> It is therefore widely used in the doping step of advanced circuits. The ion injector is the key device to achieve this step.
> 
> The ion injector consists of an ion source, an ion introduction and mass analyzer, an acceleration tube, a scanning system and a process chamber, which can be omitted as minor parts if necessary.
> 
> 
> The ion source is the main part of the ion injector and is used to ionize the gaseous particles of the elements to be injected into ions, which determines the type of ions to be injected and the strength of the beam current.
> 
> Ion source DC discharge or high-frequency discharge of electrons produced as a bombardment of particles, when the energy of foreign electrons higher than the ionization potential of the atom, through the collision of the elements so that ionization occurs.
> 
> In addition to the original electrons, positrons and secondary electrons appear after the collision.
> 
> The positive ions enter the mass analyzer to select the desired ions, and then go through the accelerator to obtain a higher energy, which is focused by a four-stage lens into the target chamber for ion injection.
> 
> According to the energy range and injection dose range, the commonly used production ion injectors are mainly divided into three types: low-energy large beam current injectors, medium beam current injectors and high-energy injectors.
> 
> Among them, the high-energy ion infusion machine energy range needs to be as high as a few MeV (million electron volts), is the most technically difficult model of ion infusion machine.
> 
> Historically, the localization rate of ion implantation machine is very low, most of the ion implantation machine market is monopolized by Applied Materials, Axcelis, SEN, AIBT and other international brands.
> 
> Especially in the high-energy ion injector market, China has been a blank in this area.
> 
> 
> This time, the breakthrough in the high-energy ion injector electrical equipment, can be said to break the monopoly of foreign manufacturers, to fill the domestic gap.
> 
> Prior to this, the ion injector in the field of ion implantation equipment has been a breakthrough in the beam current, large beam current, special applications and the third generation of semiconductor ion injector product development and industrialization problems, products widely used in the world's leading chip manufacturing companies.
> 
> Electrotechnical equipment, ion injector director Zhang Cong said, electrotechnical equipment will be launched by the end of the year, the first high-energy ion injector, the full range of ion injector for the independent development of China's chip manufacturing sector, and to provide complete sets of solutions for the global chip manufacturing enterprises ion injector.
> 
> https://cntechpost.com/2020/06/30/c...mplantation-machine-makes-major-breakthrough/



Great, so China can now manufacture high-end lithography machines, etching equipment and now ion implantation machines. The manufacture of ARF immersion photomasks will also be inaugurated within the next year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Alibaba releases RISC-V processor amid Chinese tech shift toward self-reliance · TechNode*
> JUL 25, 2019 | IN HEAVY HITTERS, ON THE CUSP | BY WEI SHENG
> 
> Alibaba’s semiconductor affiliate Pingtouge released on Thursday a new RISC-V-based processor, a move that accelerates Chinese tech industry’s self-reliance amid the ongoing US-China trade war.
> 
> *Why it matters:* RISC-V, an open-source hardware instruction set architecture (ISA), is not covered by the US export restrictions, meaning Chinese firms like Huawei are able to use it without violating any export restrictions. The ISA is considered as a rival to commercial vendors of computer designs, such as ARM and MIPS.
> 
> 
> RISC-V is a globally recognized open-source standard, eradicating trust issues that may arise for Hangzhou-based Alibaba and Shanghai-based Pingtouge.
> Using RISC-V ISA is much more cost-effective because Pingtouge doesn’t need to license an expensive ARM core, Stewart Randall, head of electronics and embedded software of Shanghai-based consultancy Intralink, told TechNode on Thursday.
> _“Alibaba does not need to license any core from ARM, MIPS, or anyone else. They design their own core based on the RISC-V ISA and added extensions.”_
> 
> _—Stewart Randall_
> 
> *Details:* Pingtouge says that the processor, dubbed Xuantie 910, is currently the most high-performance RISC-V processor in the industry.
> 
> 
> It can be applied to the designing of chips for the fifth-generation wireless networks, artificial intelligence, as well as autonomous driving, said the company.
> The processor could potentially double chip performance while reducing costs by 50%, said the company.
> *Context:* The US government in May put Huawei on a trade blacklist, barring American companies from selling the Chinese telecom equipment giant any components containing technology it deems a national security threat if misappropriated.
> 
> 
> UK-based chip-designer ARM was forced to sever ties with Huawei following the US sanctions as the company utilizes American technology in its products.
> Huawei is also a member of the RISC-V Foundation, an organization that directs its development and adoption, and is thus also able to use the open-source architecture.


*Alibaba Reports Their XT910 RISC-V Core To Be Faster Than An Arm Cortex-A73*
Written by Michael Larabel in RISC-V on 18 August 2020 at 11:48 AM EDT. 22 Comments




A few weeks back Alibaba announced the "XT910" as the fastest RISC-V processor featuring 16 cores and clock speeds up to 2.5GHz while being manufactured on a 12nm node. This by far beats most RISC-V hardware currently available and now at this week's Hot Chips conference the Chinese company is reporting that the XT910 is faster than an Arm Cortex-A73.

Alibaba confirmed the XT910 as a TSMC 12nm FinFET design with clock speeds between 2.0GHz and 2.5GHz for this RISC-V 64-bit processor supporting the RISC-V 0.7.1 Vector Extension.

Benchmarks posted by Alibaba's T-Head organization put the XT910 faster than an Arm Cortex-A73 found within the Kirin 970 SoC in areas across automotive, consumer, networking, and telecom spaces.

Making this high performance RISC-V processor even more exciting is that Alibaba wants to engage with the open-source community but as of yet hasn't been opened up.

It will be interesting to see ultimately how open of a design the XT910 becomes and whether we end up seeing any of Alibaba's RISC-V hardware in the western markets. We've certainly been wanting to see a really performant RISC-V processor and this could quite possibly be it paired with great Linux support, but for now we'll just be cautiously optimistic until learning more.


Alibaba Reports Their XT910 RISC-V Core To Be Faster Than An Arm Cortex-A73 - Phoronix

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Yitoa's acquisition of Japanese chipmaker approved by Tokyo, signals further cooperation*
By Chi Jingyi Source: Global Times Published: 2020/8/24 18:20:02





Workers of HC Semitek, a leading Chinese LED chip maker, produce chips at its subsidiary in Yiwu in East China's Zhejiang Province. (Photo: Yang Hui/GT)

Shenzhen Yitoa Intelligent Control Corp said Monday its acquisition of a Japanese microchips producer, which also makes lithography machines, has been approved by the Japanese government.

Yitoa Intelligent signed a deal on March 3 to purchase 100 percent of Pioneer Micro Technology Corp, held by Pioneer Corp, with a value of 3 billion yen ($28.3 million), according to Yitoa Intelligent.

Yitoa does not rule out providing chip manufacturing support to other companies, but it does not have such cooperation currently, the company announced on a public share trading platform Monday.

Analysts said the acquisition will have a positive effect on China's chips industry. But it will take a long time for domestic lithography machine technology to reach international levels, and the technology will not help Huawei get high-end chips for its mobile phones.

"This is a commercial partnership that does not violate US prohibitions. Part of Japan's economy depends on the Chinese market, and the approval of the acquisition can be seen as a signal of continued cooperation between China and Japan," Zhang Xiaorong, director of the Cutting-Edge Technology Research Institute, told the Global Times Monday.

Apart from Japan, South Korea, which is also a semiconductor giant, could cooperate with China in relevant industries, said Zhang.

"It is very likely that the US will try to form a united front for a chip blockade against China, although at the moment the measures are mainly aimed at Huawei rather than China. The policy is based on the 'Make America Great Again' strategy, and how long it will be in effect depends on whether Trump is re-elected," Zhang noted.

According to public records, Pioneer Micro is involved in chip manufacturing and testing. Its lithography machines are mainly used to produce analog chips.

Analysts said that analog chips, low-end chips that are in the range of hundreds of nanometers, are mainly used in automobiles, rail transit, power and other industrial fields. High-end microchips include 7-nanometer mobile phone chips designed by Huawei and Qualcomm. Therefore, Pioneer Micro's lithography machine technology will not help Huawei phones.

An industry analyst based in Beijing, who asked to remain anonymous, said that although the acquisition shows the efforts of domestic enterprises to develop their chip business and technology, the prospects remain uncertain.

"The manufacturing of lithography machines involves the use of the world's most advanced technology, including that from the US, Japan and Germany. It is a common view in the industry that it may take more than 10 years for China to catch up with international technology levels in making lithography machines," the analyst told the Global Times on Monday.

Shares of Yitoa Intelligent rose 4.43 percent to 7.07 yuan ($1.02) Monday, with a market capitalization of 7.56 billion yuan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *‘Darwin NPU 2’ developed to process information faster | Zhejiang University*
> 2019-09-02 Global Communications
> 
> The second generation of the Darwin Neural Processing Unit (Darwin NPU 2) as well as its corresponding toolchain and micro-operating system was released in Hangzhou recently. This research was led by Zhejiang University, with Hangzhou Dianzi University and Huawei Central Research Institute participating in the development and algorisms of the chip. The Darwin NPU 2 can be primarily applied to smart Internet of Things (IoT). It can support up to 150,000 neurons and has achieved the largest-scale neurons on a nationwide basis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Darwin NPU 2 is fabricated by standard 55nm CMOS technology. Every “neuromorphic” chip is made up of 576 kernels, each of which can support 256 neurons. It contains over 10 million synapses which can construct a powerful brain-inspired computing system.
> 
> “A brain-inspired chip can work like the neurons inside a human brain and it is remarkably unique in image recognition, visual and audio comprehension and naturalistic language processing,” said MA De, an associate professor at the College of Computer Science and Technology on the research team.
> 
> “In comparison with traditional chips, brain-inspired chips are more adept at processing ambiguous data, say, perception tasks. Another prominent advantage is their low energy consumption. In the process of information transmission, only those neurons that receive and process spikes will be activated while other neurons will stay dormant. In this case, energy consumption can be extremely low,” said Dr. ZHU Xiaolei at the School of Microelectronics.
> 
> To cater to the demands for voice business, Huawei Central Research Institute designed an efficient spiking neural network algorithm in accordance with the defining feature of the Darwin NPU 2 architecture, thereby increasing computing speeds and improving recognition accuracy tremendously.
> 
> Scientists have developed a host of applications, including gesture recognition, image recognition, voice recognition and decoding of electroencephalogram (EEG) signals, on the Darwin NPU 2 and reduced energy consumption by at least two orders of magnitude.
> 
> In comparison with the first generation of the Darwin NPU which was developed in 2015, the Darwin NPU 2 has escalated the number of neurons by two orders of magnitude from 2048 neurons and augmented the flexibility and plasticity of the chip configuration, thus expanding the potential for applications appreciably. The improvement in the brain-inspired chip will bring in its wake the revolution of computer technology and artificial intelligence. At present, the brain-inspired chip adopts a relatively simplified neuron model, but neurons in a real brain are far more sophisticated and many biological mechanisms have yet to be explored by neuroscientists and biologists. It is expected that in the not-too-distant future, a fascinating improvement on the Darwin NPU 2 will come over the horizon.


*Chinese scientists develop brain-like computer with world's largest neurons*
2020-09-01 20:31:00 GMT+8 | cnTechPost




Zhejiang University and Zhijiang Lab recently developed China's first brain-like computer - the Darwin Mouse, which is also the world's largest brain-like computer in terms of neurons.

It contains 792 Darwin second-generation brain-like chips developed by Zhejiang University, supporting 120 million impulse neurons and nearly 100 billion synapses, which is the same size as the number of neurons in the mouse brain.

Its typical operating power consumption is only 350-500 watts.

The research team has also developed DarwinOS, an operating system for brain-like computers, which enables effective management and scheduling of brain-like computer hardware resources to support the operation and application of brain-like computers.

At today's press conference, Director of Zhijiang Lab and Deputy Secretary of the Party Committee of Zhejiang University said that the two research teams will develop a larger-scale neuronal brain-like computer based on China's proprietary brain-like chips.




The team will also research the basic brain-like software system to support its operation and development, and gradually realize open source and open source, to promote the development of new brain-like computing technology in China, he said.

Current computer development mostly chooses the John von Neumann architecture known for numerical computation, that is, the way to add, subtract, multiply, and divide numbers to carry out information architecture.

As Moore's theorem is gradually failing, the limitations of the von Neumann architecture are becoming more and more apparent, and problems such as storage walls, power walls, and intelligence enhancement are making current computer development face major challenges.

Scientists around the world have set their sights on mimicking the biological brain, the original dream, to develop new computing technologies that mimic the structure and computational mechanisms of the human brain in order to achieve high levels of computing efficiency and intelligence.

The biological brain is able to naturally produce different intelligent behaviors during interaction with the environment, including speech comprehension, visual recognition, decision-making tasks, and operational control, and consumes very little energy.

In nature, many insects with far fewer than a million neurons are able to do real-time target tracking, path planning, navigation, and obstacle avoidance.

Pan Gang, the leader of the research team and a professor at Zhejiang University's School of Computer Science and Technology, said that the hardware and software are used to simulate the structure and operation mechanism of the brain's neural network to construct a new artificial intelligence system, a new computing model that overturns the traditional computing architecture, namely brain-like computing. It is characterized by integrated storage and computing, event-driven, and highly parallel.

In 2015 and 2019, Zhejiang University developed Darwin 1 generation and Darwin 2 generation brain-like computing chips respectively, using the chip to simulate the structure and functional mechanism of the brain's neural network, which has advantages in the fuzzy processing of images, videos, and natural language.

The result is a powerful rack-mounted brain-like computer that integrates 792 of China's proprietary Darwin 2G computing chips into three 1.6-meter-tall standard server chassis.

The working mechanism of brain neurons is that the inflow and outflow of potassium and sodium ions lead to changes in the cell membrane voltage, thus transmitting information, "It can be simply understood that a neuron receives input pulses that lead to an increase in the membrane voltage of the cell body, and when the membrane voltage reaches a specific threshold, it sends an output pulse to the axon and passes through the synapse to the Subsequent neurons thus change their membrane voltages to enable the transfer of information."

The important point here is an asynchronous operation, which means that it starts when the signal comes and doesn't run without it. Brain-like chips work similarly to biological neuron behavior, transmitting signals through pulses, which allows for a high degree of parallelism and efficiency.

There are 150,000 neurons on each chip, and each of the four chips makes aboard, and several boards are then connected together to become a module. This is how the brain-like computer is built like a building block.

This DarwinOS is oriented towards a hybrid computing architecture of von Neumann architecture and neuromagnetic architecture, which enables unified scheduling and management of heterogeneous computing resources and provides an operation and service platform for large-scale pulsed neural network computing tasks.

At present, the Darwin brain-like operating system has a microsecond switching time for functional tasks and can support the management of billion-level brain-like hardware resources.

As a result, the value of brain-like computer research can really be realized - both in the life of intelligent task processing, but also can be applied to neuroscience research, providing neuroscientists with faster and larger-scale simulation tools, providing new experimental means to explore the workings of the brain.

Currently, researchers at Zhejiang University and Zhijiang Lab have implemented a variety of intelligent tasks based on the Darwin Mouse brain-like computer.

The researchers used the brain-like computer as an intelligent hub to realize the cooperative work of multiple robots in a flood rescue scenario, which involves the simultaneous processing of multiple intelligent tasks such as speech recognition, target detection, path planning, etc., as well as the collaboration among robots.

They also used a brain-like computer to simulate a number of different brain regions, built a neural network model of the lateral geniculate nucleus of the thalamus, and simulated the periodic responses of neurons in this brain region when visual stimuli were flashed at different frequencies.

They drew reference from the hippocampal neural loop structure and neural mechanisms to build a learning-memory fusion model, to achieve music, poetry, riddles, and other temporal memory functions; to achieve a steady-state visual evoked EEG signal real-time decoding, can "ideas" typing input.

At present, brain-like computing research is still in the early stages, Darwin Mouse brain-like computer, both in terms of scale or intelligence and the real human brain are still a big gap.

But its significance lies in being able to provide an important practical example of this technological pathway, providing researchers with a tool and platform to validate brain-like algorithms to solve real-world tasks with greater robustness, real-time, and intelligence.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## j20blackdragon

*China To Pursue Domestic Chip-Making With 'Same Priority As Atomic Capability' Amid Trump Restrictions*





Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com





Bloomberg :
_China is planning a sweeping set of new government policies to develop its domestic semiconductor industry and counter Trump administration restrictions, _*conferring the same kind of priority on the effort it accorded to building its atomic capability, according to people with knowledge of the matter.*








China to Plan Sweeping Support for Chip Sector to Counter Trump


China is planning a sweeping set of new government policies to develop its domestic semiconductor industry and counter Trump administration restrictions, conferring the same kind of priority on the effort it accorded to building its atomic capability, according to people with knowledge of the...




www.bloomberg.com





Holy sh*t!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

j20blackdragon said:


> *China To Pursue Domestic Chip-Making With 'Same Priority As Atomic Capability' Amid Trump Restrictions*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zerohedge
> 
> 
> ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.zerohedge.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloomberg :
> _China is planning a sweeping set of new government policies to develop its domestic semiconductor industry and counter Trump administration restrictions, _*conferring the same kind of priority on the effort it accorded to building its atomic capability, according to people with knowledge of the matter.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China to Plan Sweeping Support for Chip Sector to Counter Trump
> 
> 
> China is planning a sweeping set of new government policies to develop its domestic semiconductor industry and counter Trump administration restrictions, conferring the same kind of priority on the effort it accorded to building its atomic capability, according to people with knowledge of the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bloomberg.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy sh*t!


In the old days, we allowed foreign tech in aa a measure to balance the trade and assumed tech would be open but Trump fcked up the trade system, so no choice but to do another 2 bombs and 1 star program. We always survive no matter the odds, that's us Chinese. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Piotr

*New generation of high-precision positioning chip for BeiDou unveiled*
A 22-nanometer chip, the latest generation of China's BeiDou high-precision positioning chip, was recently unveiled in Beijing. The new chip is only a quarter of the size of the last generation and consumes one-fifth of the power, said Li Nan, staff at a BeiDou chip enterprise. In 2019, the total output value of China's satellite navigation and location services industry reached nearly 345 billion yuan (about 50.6 billion U.S. dollars), an increase of 14.4 percent compared with 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Beast

Piotr said:


> *New generation of high-precision positioning chip for BeiDou unveiled*
> A 22-nanometer chip, the latest generation of China's BeiDou high-precision positioning chip, was recently unveiled in Beijing. The new chip is only a quarter of the size of the last generation and consumes one-fifth of the power, said Li Nan, staff at a BeiDou chip enterprise. In 2019, the total output value of China's satellite navigation and location services industry reached nearly 345 billion yuan (about 50.6 billion U.S. dollars), an increase of 14.4 percent compared with 2018.


Chinese is just short of making very high end chips. Its current industry is capable of manufacturing most of the chip require by China industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Piotr

Beast said:


> Chinese is just short of making very high end chips. Its current industry is capable of manufacturing most of the chip require by China industry.



Terrorists from Washington desperately want to destroy competitors. That's why they imposed sanctions against Russia, China, Iran and many other countries (including banning export of certain chips to China). The world needs alternatives to US companies. US economic terrorism is a threat to the world, and USA is a threat to freedom.
Good luck China !

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Beast

Piotr said:


> Terrorists from Washington desperately want to destroy competitors. That's why they imposed sanctions against Russia, China, Iran and many other countries (including banning export of certain chips to China). The world needs alternatives to US companies. US economic terrorism is a threat to the world, and USA is a threat to freedom.
> Good luck China !


They are too many lapdogs disagree with yr statement. Its so sad they dont mind to be chain up.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Grandy

*China claims quantum leap with machine declared a million times greater than Google’s Sycamore *

*Physicist Pan Jianwei says his team achieved quantum supremacy but ‘further verification’ is necessary*
*Pan’s team has received generous and consistent financial support from the Chinese government*
A Chinese physicist claimed to have built a quantum computer that would leave Western competitors in the dust, but he and his team said they needed to “further verify” the claim.
Pan Jianwei, a physicist from the University of Science and Technology of China, announced at a lecture at Westlake University, Hangzhou, on September 5 that a new machine had recently achieved “quantum supremacy” one million times greater than the record currently held by Sycamore, a quantum computer built by Google.
Sycamore completed in about 200 seconds a calculation that would keep the fastest computer on Earth busy for 10,000 years, according to a paper published by Google researchers last year. *Read more ...*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## meis

Piotr said:


> Terrorists from Washington desperately want to destroy competitors. That's why they imposed sanctions against Russia, China, Iran and many other countries (including banning export of certain chips to China). The world needs alternatives to US companies. US economic terrorism is a threat to the world, and USA is a threat to freedom.
> Good luck China !















Murica-China Trade War - Tech/Apps - 1


Murica-China Trade War - Tech/Apps - 1 https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLPNnLfxJ2ybD1sGtnx_8XOz0ivdUTt0Pi Murica-China Trade War - Tech/Apps - 2 https:...




www.youtube.com





national security threat = rob the company's shares or subsidiaries 

Let's give our warmest welcome to the new sovereign state, People's Republic of United States of America. 

China's "socialism" = "win-win co-op" and "joint co-op" businesses and companies. 

Microsoft to continue talks to buy TikTok from ByteDance 03-Aug-2020








ByteDance CEO: No final decision yet on offer to sell TikTok's U.S. business







news.cgtn.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Piotr

Beast said:


> They are too many lapdogs disagree with yr statement. Its so sad they dont mind to be chain up.



It's their problem. If someone want to be stupid let him be stupid. It doesn't pay off to be US lapdog. Japanese establishment learnt this the hard way after the Plaza Accord. Russians learnt this after US advisors killed more Russians (using economic means) in 1990s than anglophile Adolf Hitler did. One Russian academic estimated that US killed 30 million Russians in 1990s. Russia would have more than 170 million population now if it wasn't looted by US Empire in 1990s. That's how Russias "friendship" with US ended. YouTube deleted this video so I can't post it.
Sooner of later US lapdogs will learnt that it doesn't pay off to be a lapdog.
Anyway - English Colonial Empire of Evil died and US Empire will die too.

Going back to semiconductors IMO it's good that Trump sanctioned Huawei. Now Chinese companies (and other as well) finally have motivation to become more self-sufficient. Arms embargoes imposed by Washington and Brussels against China in 1989 actually helped China and now China has gems like J-20, J-10, Y-20, H-20, type 055, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*Polar Reversal In Optical Telescopes and Electronic Imagers Industry*

For decades after the Second World War, and throughout the period of the Cold War, the U.S. has enjoyed a position of monopoly if not supremacy in the sector of astronomical instruments, both in the optical telescopes and electronic detectors.

This situation was comparable to the monopolistic position of Boeing and McDonnell Douglas in the civilian transport air industry.

The big names were Celestron and Meade.

*Celestron*

The predecessor of Celestron was Valor Electronics, an electronics and military components firm founded in 1955 by Tom Johnson. Johnson became involved with telescopes when he built a 6" reflecting telescope for his two sons. In 1960, Johnson established the "Astro-Optical" division of Valor, which would later become Celestron.

By 1964, Johnson had founded "Celestron Pacific" as a division of Valor Electronics offering Schmidt-Cassegrain telescopes from 4" to 22". In 1970 Celestron introduced its "C8" 8" diameter 2032 mm focal length, ƒ10 telescope, the first of a new line of telescopes built using methods developed by Celestron to produce Schmidt-Cassegrains at a high volume and low cost. These models made significant inroads into the amateur astronomical and educational communities.

Johnson, the founder of the company, sold Celestron in 1980. Celestron was acquired by Tasco in 1997 and almost went out of business when Tasco folded in 2001.

In early 2002 Celestron's rival, Meade Instruments, attempted a takeover but a bankruptcy court allowed the sale of the company back to its original owners. The company had been U.S. owned until April 2005 when it was acquired by SW Technology Corporation, a Delaware company and affiliate of Synta Technology Corporation of Taiwan. Synta is a manufacturer of astronomy equipment and related components and at that time had been a supplier for Celestron for over 15 years

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Celestron​
*Meade Instruments*

Since their founding in 1972, Meade Instruments has been one of Celestron's chief rivals. Design, sizing, introduction, and pricing of each company's products lines and models have been in response to their competition with each other. There has been litigation over infringement of patents between the two companies, one instance regarding GoTo technology. 

In September 2013, Sunny Optics Inc, a unit of the Chinese firm Ningbo Sunny Electronic Co Ltd, completed the acquisition of the entire share capital of Meade. 

On November 26, 2019, in the United States District Court for the Northern District of California a federal jury found that Ningbo and Meade suppressed competition and fixed prices for consumer telescopes in the United States in violation of federal antitrust laws (case# 16-06370). Optronic Technologies, Inc. was awarded $16.8 million in damages.

On December 4, 2019, Meade Instruments Corp. filed bankruptcy in the United States District Court for the Central District of California as case number 19-14714.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meade_Instruments​
Then after the end of the Cold War, Suzhou Synta Optical Technology, a company that was founded in 1988 as Synta Optics, and at first producing only eyepieces, started in 1992 to produce their first telescopes 114 mm Newtonian, distributed by Celestron and Tasco. 

In 1993, the first refracting telescopes were produced. 

In 1999, the brand Sky-Watcher was established by Synta Taiwan to sell optics produced by Suzhou Synta. The head office was in Richmond, British Columbia, Canada. The brand is distributed in Canada and Europe and, in the late 2000s, extended to the U.S. market.

Products produced by Suzhou Synta are also distributed under the Acuter name and via the Synta Taiwan owned subsidiary company Celestron. Suzhou Synta also manufactures products for Orion Telescopes & Binoculars. 



And the same patern in the electronic imagers, with SBIG's position starting to falter!

*ZW Optical *

ZWO is a world-renowned company focusing on the development of innovative products in the field of astrophotography. They specialize in the production of CMOS cameras, smart astro imaging devices and astrophotography accessories. The company was founded by Sam Wen in November 2011, with its headquarters based in the Chinese city of Suzhou.

Sam Wen is an amateur astronomer with a love of planetary imaging, and it was this interest that drove him to create ZWO. Sam was dissatisfied with the planetary cameras available in 2011, which were mainly based on internet webcams, so he created the world’s first dedicated planetary CMOS camera, the ASI130MM. This camera was a huge success and created a market hungry for ZWO products.

https://astronomy-imaging-camera.com/contact-us​
Sam Wen of ZW Optical on 11th July 2016 explains:

The trend is moving to CMOS, and we believe that CMOS will eventually replace CCD for most applications. CMOS sensors have higher QE (quantum efficiency), faster read times, and they are less expensive than CCD. They are also getting less noisy, which is very important for astrophotography. CMOS is taking over for planetary imaging, and it will be not too long before it takes a leading role in deep-sky imaging as well. 

https://astronomyconnect.com/forums/articles/sam-wen-of-zw-optical-vendor-profile.29/​
*Conclusion*

This means that after Quantum Computers, China has further shattered the core of the U.S. Empire, that is its technological supremacy, and is preparing to storm what remains of the U.S. hegemonic world order!

But did they ever stand a chance? Both Mongols, Manchus and all European colonizers landgrabbers and squatters have yielded invariably in the past, absorbed into the Chinese cultural fabric.

Today, with China's 100 millions tonnes of Rare Earth Elements (RRE) reserves, both the U.S. and U.S.S.R., the two former partners of the Cold War are left far behind China in the high tech race, having exhausted all their REE reserves!

What an epochal era we are witnessing! The Climatic Warming induced rise of the Subtropical Earth, and all the subtropical pandemics to follow, that has in less than a year already nearly wiped out all the G-8 economic powerhouses, ethnic Europeans first, and now this polar reversal in the high tech sector!

Thanks to Iran, Russia et al., whose relentless pumping of hydrocarbon has made in little less than 75 years, the hastening of the Climatic Warming a reality. 

This is the beginning of a new chapter in mankind history, the dying Pax Americana being finally supeseded by the Pax Sinica, a new World Order known as the China Century or the 2045 Great Replacement! 

What an epochal Polar Reversal in the optical industry, when one remembers that the PRC started the production of its first optical instruments, right after the Korean War, by polishing lenses from the glass bottom of Coca Cola bottle drinks left by the U.S. G.I.s!



















*TAGS:*

Spaceship One Starts 《Weltraumschiff 1 startet...》 (1937), Planet of the Apes (1968), Battle of the Japan Sea 日本海大海戦 (1969), Thunderbolt and Lightfoot (1974), Hero Zheng Chengong 英雄郑成功（潇湘福建2001） (2002), Lorelei: The Witch of the Pacific Ocean ローレライ (2005), Star Wars: Episode III - Revenge of the Sith (2005), Little Fish (2005), Turks in Space 《Dünyayi Kurtaran Adam'in Oglu》 (2006), The Painted Veil (2006), Democrazy (2007), Philosophy of a Knife (2008), My Way 《마이 웨이》 (2011), Contagion (2011), Star Trek Into Darkness (2013), The Host (2013), Movie 43 (2013), The Grand Budapest Hotel (2014), Carol (2015), Manifesto (2015), Lost in the Pacific 蒸发太平洋 (2016), Sky Hunter 《空天猎》 (2017), Salyut-7 Салют-7 (2017), High Life (2018), Tik Tik Tik 《டிக் டிக் டிக்》 (2018), Crazy Alien 疯狂的外星人 (2019), Ad Astra (2019), The Wandering Earth 流浪地球 (2019),  Ananda : Rise of Notra (2019), The Matrix 4 (2022)

*TAGS:*
Age of Empire III, Hearts Of Iron II, Hearts Of Iron IV, Plague Inc: Evolved, Rebel Inc: Escalation, Stalin V Martian, Three Kingdoms: Fate of the Dragon

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

*New alliance formed in China to promote self-sufficiency in automotive chips*
2020-09-21 7:01:02 GMT+8 | cnTechPost

The China Automotive Chip Industry Innovation Strategic Alliance was officially established in Beijing on September 19, which is jointly supported by the Ministry of Science and Technology and the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology of China, and led by the China New Energy Vehicle Technology Innovation Center.

The Alliance's participants include vehicle enterprises, automotive chip companies, automotive electronics-related suppliers and universities, industry organizations and other more than 70 organizations.




With the continuous development of China's new energy vehicles and smart cars, the demand for automotive chips is increasing, but only 10% of these chips are independently developed and produced by China.

In today's unique situation, such a low rate of autonomy urgently needs to be improved. And according to research firm Strategy Analytics, the world's top 10 automotive semiconductor manufacturers have a market share of 67%.




Since 2018, the China New Energy Vehicle Technology Innovation Center has joined with a number of alliance members to form a working group of more than 100 units to participate in the testing and certification of automotive chips, and to research and develop test and evaluation standards for autonomous automotive chips.

After that, they have carried out third-party voluntary evaluation and certification work, providing important technical support and accumulating experience for the application of autonomous vehicle chips on board.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

*Sliver of hope for Huawei as SMIC develops its own chip tech*
*Chinese semiconductor group pressing on with technology that will see it enter 8nm process market and become a potential top player *
by Chris Gill



Huawei reportedly giving impetus to production of new-generation SMIC chips. Photo: Reuters.













*(ATF) Chinese chip maker SMIC is reportedly developing high-performance chips to satisfy demand from troubled technology giant Huawei and other domestic companies.*
China’s largest and most advanced semiconductor manufacturer is using foreign technology to achieve its goal, according to documents seen by Chinese news website Qweikejishou.

According to the report, some investors and firms including Huawei have asked SMIC to begin mass producing of next-generation chips. Huawei is scouting for high-end fabricators to provide components for its smartphones and other devices after its main supplier, Taiwan’s TSMC, halted shipments when US sanctions were slapped on the Shenzhen-based tech giant. 

*TECH NEWS: World’s biggest chipmaker expected to absorb loss of Huawei business*
The SMIC move will also China’s broader economic goals; it has decided to increase its chip self-sufficiency rate to 70% within five years, hastened by the White House measures, which bar American technology, such as that used by TSMC, from being incorporated into Chinese tech products. 

But the domestic industry will need to hold core technology patents if it wishes to meet the stated goals. To that end, the government is aggressively hunting for talent in the field and has made that a top national priority.

SMIC is the most advanced and largest wafer foundry in mainland China and has the greatest international reach and operations. Founded by dissenters from TSMC, it has mastered production of 90nm, 28nm and 14nm chip standards. The first generation of 14nm technology has already entered the mass production stage.

But SMIC’s best products can’t compete with flagship rivals such as Qualcomm’s Snapdragon, and there is a huge gap between its 14nm products and TSMC's 5nm standard. It will take time for SMIC to enter the level of high-end foundry chip manufacturing.





_SMIC’s best products can’t compete with flagship rivals such as Qualcomm’s Snapdragon. Photo: Wikimedia Commons._

The tech website claims the documents who SMIC’s 14nm chips can already meet most of the technology industry’s daily production needs for microchips. SMIC stated that the second-generation FinFET technology platform has also entered the customer introduction stage and is simultaneously developing next-generation process technologies.

According to information disclosed by SMIC chief executive Liang Mengsong, the N+1 process has 20 times higher performance than 14nm, power consumption has been reduced by 7%, and its size cut by 63%. This kind of process is equivalent to 8nm technology and SMIC expects to enter small-batch production of format by the end of the year.

*SINO-US ROW: Judge halts Trump administration order banning WeChat*
The advantage of the new product lies in its lower costs and the craftsmanship that has gone into developing the chip is “on the next level”. According to SMIC’s N+1 process, 8nm can be produced without a photolithography machine.

Reducing the dependence on lithography machines is of great significance to independent research and the development of process technology. It will bring SMIC closer to producing mainstream 7nm technology and at that level will become the third-largest foundry in the world, second only to Samsung and TSMC.

SMIC will be the fourth company to enter the 10nm-and-lower process market and could join Samsung, TSMC and Intel in the future “top players” list, the report states.

But SMIC has some time before that happens. Upgrading its process technology to 8nm won’t happen overnight. Reports suggest it will begin trial production at the end of this year but mass production will take much longer. 

While some have questioned how SMIC can produce 8nm without a lithography machine the report concedes “nothing is absolute”. 

Tags:
asia










Sliver of hope for Huawei as SMIC develops its own chip tech


<div class=”rich-text”> <h3><span style=”font-family: Rubik”>(ATF) Chinese chip maker SMIC is reportedly developing high-performance chips to satisfy demand from troubled technology...




www.asiatimesfinancial.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

onebyone said:


> *Sliver of hope for Huawei as SMIC develops its own chip tech*
> *Chinese semiconductor group pressing on with technology that will see it enter 8nm process market and become a potential top player *
> by Chris Gill
> 
> 
> 
> Huawei reportedly giving impetus to production of new-generation SMIC chips. Photo: Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(ATF) Chinese chip maker SMIC is reportedly developing high-performance chips to satisfy demand from troubled technology giant Huawei and other domestic companies.*
> China’s largest and most advanced semiconductor manufacturer is using foreign technology to achieve its goal, according to documents seen by Chinese news website Qweikejishou.
> 
> According to the report, some investors and firms including Huawei have asked SMIC to begin mass producing of next-generation chips. Huawei is scouting for high-end fabricators to provide components for its smartphones and other devices after its main supplier, Taiwan’s TSMC, halted shipments when US sanctions were slapped on the Shenzhen-based tech giant.
> 
> *TECH NEWS: World’s biggest chipmaker expected to absorb loss of Huawei business*
> The SMIC move will also China’s broader economic goals; it has decided to increase its chip self-sufficiency rate to 70% within five years, hastened by the White House measures, which bar American technology, such as that used by TSMC, from being incorporated into Chinese tech products.
> 
> But the domestic industry will need to hold core technology patents if it wishes to meet the stated goals. To that end, the government is aggressively hunting for talent in the field and has made that a top national priority.
> 
> SMIC is the most advanced and largest wafer foundry in mainland China and has the greatest international reach and operations. Founded by dissenters from TSMC, it has mastered production of 90nm, 28nm and 14nm chip standards. The first generation of 14nm technology has already entered the mass production stage.
> 
> But SMIC’s best products can’t compete with flagship rivals such as Qualcomm’s Snapdragon, and there is a huge gap between its 14nm products and TSMC's 5nm standard. It will take time for SMIC to enter the level of high-end foundry chip manufacturing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _SMIC’s best products can’t compete with flagship rivals such as Qualcomm’s Snapdragon. Photo: Wikimedia Commons._
> 
> The tech website claims the documents who SMIC’s 14nm chips can already meet most of the technology industry’s daily production needs for microchips. SMIC stated that the second-generation FinFET technology platform has also entered the customer introduction stage and is simultaneously developing next-generation process technologies.
> 
> According to information disclosed by SMIC chief executive Liang Mengsong, the N+1 process has 20 times higher performance than 14nm, power consumption has been reduced by 7%, and its size cut by 63%. This kind of process is equivalent to 8nm technology and SMIC expects to enter small-batch production of format by the end of the year.
> 
> *SINO-US ROW: Judge halts Trump administration order banning WeChat*
> The advantage of the new product lies in its lower costs and the craftsmanship that has gone into developing the chip is “on the next level”. According to SMIC’s N+1 process, 8nm can be produced without a photolithography machine.
> 
> Reducing the dependence on lithography machines is of great significance to independent research and the development of process technology. It will bring SMIC closer to producing mainstream 7nm technology and at that level will become the third-largest foundry in the world, second only to Samsung and TSMC.
> 
> SMIC will be the fourth company to enter the 10nm-and-lower process market and could join Samsung, TSMC and Intel in the future “top players” list, the report states.
> 
> But SMIC has some time before that happens. Upgrading its process technology to 8nm won’t happen overnight. Reports suggest it will begin trial production at the end of this year but mass production will take much longer.
> 
> While some have questioned how SMIC can produce 8nm without a lithography machine the report concedes “nothing is absolute”.
> 
> Tags:
> asia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sliver of hope for Huawei as SMIC develops its own chip tech
> 
> 
> <div class=”rich-text”> <h3><span style=”font-family: Rubik”>(ATF) Chinese chip maker SMIC is reportedly developing high-performance chips to satisfy demand from troubled technology...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.asiatimesfinancial.com



typical POS nepotism writer. SMIC and Qualcomm are incomparable. SMIC even used to fab for Qualcomm in 2014. And "producing 8 nm without photolithography"... who hired this guy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beidou2020

FairAndUnbiased said:


> typical POS nepotism writer. SMIC and Qualcomm are incomparable. SMIC even used to fab for Qualcomm in 2014. And "producing 8 nm without photolithography"... who hired this guy?



He probably got hired because of white privilege.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## j20blackdragon

SMIC has been sanctioned.

Time to finally do the rare earth ban.

And to do this.

_Wartime Law on Industrial Property (Kogyo Shoyuken Senji Ho) was a special law enacted by the Government of Japan in 1917, *which declared that any patents owned by the nationals of countries in a state of war with Japan no longer had effect.* The impact of this law was both immense and lasting, because a majority of drugs had been invented in Germany and this law meant that Japanese companies could produce them without worrying about patent infringement._




__





Wartime Law on Industrial Property (Japan) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

_Unilateral sanction by US Presidenr Exec Order is basically against International Law and no nation need to obey or comply with them. 
Example. *WTO has rule that Trump Tariff is illegal *and that is why 3500 US companies immediately filed their Court case against the Trump administration.
The action taken by Trump is deemed as racist.  
But can it stopped the rise of China today? 
Trump wish may come true, it will soon be a worls without US technology. 
No MSC will filed its patent right in USA. 
Now will Trump signed another executive order to ban Windows and MS office?_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beidou2020

*Chinese firm's ArF photoresist makes major breakthrough and can be used for 7nm process*
2020-05-22 21:57:11 GMT+8 | cnTechPost

As one of the key technologies for semiconductors, many people only know about photolithography, but do not know the importance of photoresist.

This market is also monopolized by Japanese and American companies, with TOP 5 players accounting for 85% of the global market.

Chinese photoresist was previously only used in low-end process lines, which can achieve G (436nm) and I (365nm) levels.

At present, the main ArF photoresist used in China is still imported, EUV photoresist is not yet produced by any company, it is basically controlled by Japanese company.

However, EUV photoresist is not urgently needed, because China does not yet have mass production of EUV process, 193nm ArF photoresist is even more important, there are several companies in China are currently working on this kind of photoresist, which can be used in advanced process from 28nm to 7nm process.

Today, Jiangsu Nata Opto said that the company's ArF photoresist is on track for customer testing, which means that China's ArF photoresist technology has made an important breakthrough, moving from R&D to production.

According to Nata's previous information, the company started developing the 193nm photoresist project in 2017 and has been awarded the project "02 Special Project" by the State.

The company plans to reach an annual production capacity of 25 tons of 193nm (ArF dry and submerged) photoresist products that will meet the demand standards of the integrated circuit industry through three years of construction, production and sales.









Chinese firm's ArF photoresist makes major breakthrough and can be used for 7nm process - CnTechPost


As one of the key technologies for semiconductors, many people only know about photolithography, but do not know the importance of photoresist.




cntechpost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

Beidou2020 said:


> *Chinese firm's ArF photoresist makes major breakthrough and can be used for 7nm process*
> 2020-05-22 21:57:11 GMT+8 | cnTechPost
> 
> As one of the key technologies for semiconductors, many people only know about photolithography, but do not know the importance of photoresist.
> 
> This market is also monopolized by Japanese and American companies, with TOP 5 players accounting for 85% of the global market.
> 
> Chinese photoresist was previously only used in low-end process lines, which can achieve G (436nm) and I (365nm) levels.
> 
> At present, the main ArF photoresist used in China is still imported, EUV photoresist is not yet produced by any company, it is basically controlled by Japanese company.
> 
> However, EUV photoresist is not urgently needed, because China does not yet have mass production of EUV process, 193nm ArF photoresist is even more important, there are several companies in China are currently working on this kind of photoresist, which can be used in advanced process from 28nm to 7nm process.
> 
> Today, Jiangsu Nata Opto said that the company's ArF photoresist is on track for customer testing, which means that China's ArF photoresist technology has made an important breakthrough, moving from R&D to production.
> 
> According to Nata's previous information, the company started developing the 193nm photoresist project in 2017 and has been awarded the project "02 Special Project" by the State.
> 
> The company plans to reach an annual production capacity of 25 tons of 193nm (ArF dry and submerged) photoresist products that will meet the demand standards of the integrated circuit industry through three years of construction, production and sales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese firm's ArF photoresist makes major breakthrough and can be used for 7nm process - CnTechPost
> 
> 
> As one of the key technologies for semiconductors, many people only know about photolithography, but do not know the importance of photoresist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cntechpost.com


The american think too highly of themselves. We will sell these chips at half price of TSMC and bankrupt TSMC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## casual

Beast said:


> The american think too highly of themselves. We will sell these chips at half price of TSMC and bankrupt TSMC.


With the direction China Taiwan relations are heading, I wouldn't be surprised if TSMC becomes Chinese by year end.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beidou2020

*Chinese CPU maker Zhaoxin to release stand alone GPU this year*
2020-07-08 18:53:57 GMT+8 | cnTechPost
0 5

In a redesigned official website, Chinese CPU maker Shanghai Zhaoxin Semiconductor talked for the first time about its plans to launch stand alone GPU products.

In the video, a Zhaoxin executive said the GPU products will be based on TSMC's 28nm process and its power consumption is around 70W.







Zhaoxin said that this will fill a gap in China's GPU space.

The video also mentioned that Zhaoxin will launch products for laptops and Pad this year, targeting portable devices.
Zhaoxin will also launch a multi-core server offering that is on par with Intel's mid- to high-end offerings.

On July 7, Zhaoxin said its website (www. zhaoxin.com) was completely redesigned.

The new website presents hot information in the form of videos, and products about Zhaoxin CPUs in the general-purpose processor section.

It also has a solutions section that showcases Zhaoxin CPU-based desktops, laptops, and cloud terminals.

Zhaoxin, which roughly translates to "million core", is a Chinese state-owned holding company established in 2013.

Zhaoxin is 80% owned by a subsidiary of Shanghai SASAC, with the remaining shares mainly held by VIA Technologies.
The company is headquartered in Zhangjiang, Shanghai, with R&D centers and branch offices in Beijing, Xi'an, Wuhan, and Shenzhen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

观察者网​今天 10:46 来自 微博 weibo.com​【中芯国际首款基于“N+1”工艺芯片流片成功




】近日，中国领先的一站式IP和定制芯片领军企业――芯动科技发布消息称，该公司已完成全球首个基于中芯国际FinFETN+1先进工艺的芯片流片和测试，所有IP全自主国产，功能一次测试通过，为国产半导体生态链再立新功。​​中芯国际是中国内地规模最大、技术最先进的集成电路芯片制造企业。“N+1”是中芯国际对其第二代先进工艺的代号，其与现有的14nm工艺相比，性能提升了20%，功耗降低了57%，逻辑面积缩小了63%，SoC面积减少了55%，也被称为“国产版”的7nm芯片技术。（珠海特区报）​
*www.guancha.cn
Today at 10:46 from Weibo*

[SMIC’s first chip based on "N+1" technology has been successfully taped out [中国赞]]

Recently, China’s leading one-stop IP and custom chip leader, Innosilicon announced that the company has completed first chip tape-out and test based on SMIC’s FinFET N+1 advanced technology. All IP is made in-house, and its functions have passed the first test, making new contributions to the domestic semiconductor ecosystem.

SMIC is the largest and most technologically advanced integrated circuit chip manufacturer in Mainland China. "N+1" is SMIC’s code name for its second-generation advanced process. Compared with the existing 14nm process, performance increased by 20%, power consumption is reduced by 57%, logical area is reduced by 63%, SoC area is reduced by 55%, also known as the "domestic version" of 7nm chip technology. (Zhuhai Special Zone News)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## S10

JSCh said:


> 观察者网​今天 10:46 来自 微博 weibo.com​【中芯国际首款基于“N+1”工艺芯片流片成功
> 
> 
> 
> 】近日，中国领先的一站式IP和定制芯片领军企业――芯动科技发布消息称，该公司已完成全球首个基于中芯国际FinFETN+1先进工艺的芯片流片和测试，所有IP全自主国产，功能一次测试通过，为国产半导体生态链再立新功。​​中芯国际是中国内地规模最大、技术最先进的集成电路芯片制造企业。“N+1”是中芯国际对其第二代先进工艺的代号，其与现有的14nm工艺相比，性能提升了20%，功耗降低了57%，逻辑面积缩小了63%，SoC面积减少了55%，也被称为“国产版”的7nm芯片技术。（珠海特区报）​
> *www.guancha.cn
> Today at 10:46 from Weibo*
> 
> [SMIC’s first chip based on "N+1" technology has been successfully taped out [中国赞]]
> 
> Recently, China’s leading one-stop IP and custom chip leader, Innosilicon announced that the company has completed first chip tape-out and test based on SMIC’s FinFET N+1 advanced technology. All IP is made in-house, and its functions have passed the first test, making new contributions to the domestic semiconductor ecosystem.
> 
> SMIC is the largest and most technologically advanced integrated circuit chip manufacturer in Mainland China. "N+1" is SMIC’s code name for its second-generation advanced process. Compared with the existing 14nm process, performance increased by 20%, power consumption is reduced by 57%, logical area is reduced by 63%, SoC area is reduced by 55%, also known as the "domestic version" of 7nm chip technology. (Zhuhai Special Zone News)
> 
> View attachment 678662​


Realistically, it's a 8nm node, not yet 7nm. It's also more costly and time consuming to manufacture, since it requires double or triple exposure on DUV.

Still, it's a good milestone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

S10 said:


> Realistically, it's a 8nm node, not yet 7nm. It's also more costly and time consuming to manufacture, since it requires double or triple exposure on DUV.
> 
> Still, it's a good milestone.


By skipping the expensive EUV and restriction plus IP paid. The money save can compensate the costly production.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> 观察者网​今天 10:46 来自 微博 weibo.com​【中芯国际首款基于“N+1”工艺芯片流片成功
> 
> 
> 
> 】近日，中国领先的一站式IP和定制芯片领军企业――芯动科技发布消息称，该公司已完成全球首个基于中芯国际FinFETN+1先进工艺的芯片流片和测试，所有IP全自主国产，功能一次测试通过，为国产半导体生态链再立新功。​​中芯国际是中国内地规模最大、技术最先进的集成电路芯片制造企业。“N+1”是中芯国际对其第二代先进工艺的代号，其与现有的14nm工艺相比，性能提升了20%，功耗降低了57%，逻辑面积缩小了63%，SoC面积减少了55%，也被称为“国产版”的7nm芯片技术。（珠海特区报）​
> *www.guancha.cn
> Today at 10:46 from Weibo*
> 
> [SMIC’s first chip based on "N+1" technology has been successfully taped out [中国赞]]
> 
> Recently, China’s leading one-stop IP and custom chip leader, Innosilicon announced that the company has completed first chip tape-out and test based on SMIC’s FinFET N+1 advanced technology. All IP is made in-house, and its functions have passed the first test, making new contributions to the domestic semiconductor ecosystem.
> 
> SMIC is the largest and most technologically advanced integrated circuit chip manufacturer in Mainland China. "N+1" is SMIC’s code name for its second-generation advanced process. Compared with the existing 14nm process, performance increased by 20%, power consumption is reduced by 57%, logical area is reduced by 63%, SoC area is reduced by 55%, also known as the "domestic version" of 7nm chip technology. (Zhuhai Special Zone News)
> 
> View attachment 678662​


*SMIC achieves breakthrough in 7nm process*
2020-10-12 19:46:37 GMT+8 | cnTechPost

Chinese IP and custom chip company Innosilicon has completed the world's first chip tape-out and testing based on SMIC's FinFET N+1 process, the Zhuhai government's Zhuhai Special Zone Newspaper reported on October 11, adding that all of its IP is made in China and its functionality passed the test in one go.

Regarding the N+1 process, SMIC co-CEO Mong-Song Liang had revealed earlier this year that the process is very similar to the 7nm process in terms of power and stability, and does not require a EUV lithography machine.

But the performance improvement is not enough, so the N+1 process is for low-power applications, Liang said.

And tape-out success means getting devices that meet performance targets in the lab. If you want to achieve real mass production, the reliability of the device, degradation mechanism, and some other characteristics need a lot of data support and repeated testing.

Zhuhai Special Zone News reported that Innosilicon's first chip tape-out and successful testing based on SMIC's advanced process not only means that the 'domestic core' with independent intellectual property rights has once again broken the foreign monopoly but also shows that China-made 7nm chip manufacturing. The technology has been broken.

In fact, tape-out is a necessary step before a chip can be mass-produced.

In order to test the success of the IC design, the chip needs to be pre-produced to verify that the circuit has the required performance and functionality.

If the tape-out is successful, the chip can be mass-produced; if not, the cause of the problem needs to be identified and the design needs to be optimized accordingly.

Guancha.cn quoted someone from the Semiconductor Institute of the Chinese Academy of Sciences as saying: "Before the technology is delivered, it will go through a user trial phase, in different cases, and maybe tape-out will be followed by months or years before mass production can actually take place."

On September 18, SMIC had said that FinFET N+1 has entered the customer introduction phase and is expected to go into small-batch pilot production by the end of 2020.

Although SMIC has never confirmed it, there has been speculation that "N+1" is the company's 7nm process.

In February, Liang disclosed for the first time at the earnings meeting that the N+1 and 7nm processes are very similar in terms of power and stability, with the only difference in performance being that the N+1 process is less efficient.

When it comes to specific data, he revealed that SMIC's N+1 process has a 20% performance increase and 57% power consumption reduction compared to 14nm.

The 7nm process market benchmark performance improvement should be 35%, so the company's N+1 process is for low-power applications.

Previously, SMIC had ordered a EUV lithography machine for next-generation process manufacturing, worth up to $150 million, from ASML, which was scheduled to be delivered in early 2019.

But the U.S. government has blocked the deal, which has yet to be completed.

In the current plan, N+1 and N+2 processes will not use EUV equipment, until the equipment is ready, N+2 will turn to use EUV equipment.

Previously, it was reported that SMIC's 7nm process development is similar to the TSMC route, 7nm node development of a total of three processes, respectively, low-power N7, high-performance N7P, the use of EUV process N7+.

It should be noted that at present, the world can mass produce 7nm chip foundries only TSMC and Samsung.

IDM manufacturer Intel 10nm products have just recently been launched, 7nm chips may be delayed until 2023. guancha.cn reported that this means that SMIC is expected to catch up with Intel in the process.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Beast

JSCh said:


> *SMIC achieves breakthrough in 7nm process*
> 2020-10-12 19:46:37 GMT+8 | cnTechPost
> 
> Chinese IP and custom chip company Innosilicon has completed the world's first chip tape-out and testing based on SMIC's FinFET N+1 process, the Zhuhai government's Zhuhai Special Zone Newspaper reported on October 11, adding that all of its IP is made in China and its functionality passed the test in one go.
> 
> Regarding the N+1 process, SMIC co-CEO Mong-Song Liang had revealed earlier this year that the process is very similar to the 7nm process in terms of power and stability, and does not require a EUV lithography machine.
> 
> But the performance improvement is not enough, so the N+1 process is for low-power applications, Liang said.
> 
> And tape-out success means getting devices that meet performance targets in the lab. If you want to achieve real mass production, the reliability of the device, degradation mechanism, and some other characteristics need a lot of data support and repeated testing.
> 
> Zhuhai Special Zone News reported that Innosilicon's first chip tape-out and successful testing based on SMIC's advanced process not only means that the 'domestic core' with independent intellectual property rights has once again broken the foreign monopoly but also shows that China-made 7nm chip manufacturing. The technology has been broken.
> 
> In fact, tape-out is a necessary step before a chip can be mass-produced.
> 
> In order to test the success of the IC design, the chip needs to be pre-produced to verify that the circuit has the required performance and functionality.
> 
> If the tape-out is successful, the chip can be mass-produced; if not, the cause of the problem needs to be identified and the design needs to be optimized accordingly.
> 
> Guancha.cn quoted someone from the Semiconductor Institute of the Chinese Academy of Sciences as saying: "Before the technology is delivered, it will go through a user trial phase, in different cases, and maybe tape-out will be followed by months or years before mass production can actually take place."
> 
> On September 18, SMIC had said that FinFET N+1 has entered the customer introduction phase and is expected to go into small-batch pilot production by the end of 2020.
> 
> Although SMIC has never confirmed it, there has been speculation that "N+1" is the company's 7nm process.
> 
> In February, Liang disclosed for the first time at the earnings meeting that the N+1 and 7nm processes are very similar in terms of power and stability, with the only difference in performance being that the N+1 process is less efficient.
> 
> When it comes to specific data, he revealed that SMIC's N+1 process has a 20% performance increase and 57% power consumption reduction compared to 14nm.
> 
> The 7nm process market benchmark performance improvement should be 35%, so the company's N+1 process is for low-power applications.
> 
> Previously, SMIC had ordered a EUV lithography machine for next-generation process manufacturing, worth up to $150 million, from ASML, which was scheduled to be delivered in early 2019.
> 
> But the U.S. government has blocked the deal, which has yet to be completed.
> 
> In the current plan, N+1 and N+2 processes will not use EUV equipment, until the equipment is ready, N+2 will turn to use EUV equipment.
> 
> Previously, it was reported that SMIC's 7nm process development is similar to the TSMC route, 7nm node development of a total of three processes, respectively, low-power N7, high-performance N7P, the use of EUV process N7+.
> 
> It should be noted that at present, the world can mass produce 7nm chip foundries only TSMC and Samsung.
> 
> IDM manufacturer Intel 10nm products have just recently been launched, 7nm chips may be delayed until 2023. guancha.cn reported that this means that SMIC is expected to catch up with Intel in the process.


At least China made a 8nm chips while American can only make 10nm.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S10

Beast said:


> By skipping the expensive EUV and restriction plus IP paid. The money save can compensate the costly production.


I don't think so. TSMC can manufacture 5nm chips at lower cost than SMIC can manufacture 8nm chips, based on sheer scale alone. In addition, SMIC is also subjected to possible US restrictions that would prevent it from actually making these chips on a mass scale.

Let's not pretend that China is currently on a competitive footing with Samsung or TSMC. This is the best we have to work with, but certainly not industry best.


----------



## Beast

S10 said:


> I don't think so. TSMC can manufacture 5nm chips at lower cost than SMIC can manufacture 8nm chips, based on sheer scale alone. In addition, SMIC is also subjected to possible US restrictions that would prevent it from actually making these chips on a mass scale.
> 
> Let's not pretend that China is currently on a competitive footing with Samsung or TSMC. This is the best we have to work with, but certainly not industry best.


What can US do to SMIC is to block future support for existing equipment bought from US companies. If US don't play by rules. Software IP can be totally ignore by SMIC for them to do whatever they liked.

I am sure PRC already mobilise all resources in China to support SMIC.

Nobody in China claim SMIC can matched TSMC but fact is SMIC now is even better than intel fab.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

S10 said:


> I don't think so. TSMC can manufacture 5nm chips at lower cost than SMIC can manufacture 8nm chips, based on sheer scale alone. In addition, SMIC is also subjected to possible US restrictions that would prevent it from actually making these chips on a mass scale.
> 
> Let's not pretend that China is currently on a competitive footing with Samsung or TSMC. This is the best we have to work with, but certainly not industry best.



_I don't know what you are talking about? 
FYI TSMC is complaining that the profit for these 5nm chips are falling due to rising cost of production.  _
_In fact TSMC needs to be really cautious about any deal it makes with Trump USA. 
It does not always worked out the way they wanted. _

https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/com...y-trump-touted/ar-BB19X5aq?ocid=mmx&PC=EMMX20


----------



## antonius123

*CXMT and YMTC Likely to Become Next Targets*

*Semiconductor Industry: US Likely to Expand Trade Sanctions against China*
October 5, 2020, 12:32

_The author is an analyst of NH Investment & Securities. He can be reached at hwdoh@nhqv.com. -- Ed._ 
There are rising chances that the US government will impose sanctions on additional Chinese memory makers, following SMIC. In our view, Chinese memory makers that recently started mass production will face difficult business conditions.

*Additional Chinese memory makers to be subject to US government sanctions*
According to media reports in Taiwan and China last week, there are rising chances that China’s CXMT and YMTC will become the next targets of US trade sanctions (following Chinese foundry maker SMIC). Under the sanctions, firms that supply products containing US technology to Chinese companies must obtain a license from the US government.

Chinese memory makers have started mass production in earnest in 2020. DRAM player CXMT currently manufactures products based on 19nm processes with a capacity of 40K wpm. The firm plans to start mass production of 17nm products by yearend. Meanwhile, in September, NAND player YMTC held a presentation to launch SSDs using its Xtacking technology. Xtacking makes peripheral circuits on a separate wafer and then attaches the wafers with memory array via hybrid bonding. YMTC’s capacity has risen from 15K at the beginning of 2020 to 40K wpm. The company also announced 128-layer QLC 3D NAND products in April.

If mass production and capacity expansions proceed at the current pace, Chinese memory makers could have a significant impact on global memory supply/ demand after 2022. However, if the US government’s sanctions become a reality, they will inevitably hurt the future moves of Chinese memory makers that started mass production this year.

*Demand for IT products continues to improve*
Memory supply/demand is improving on strong demand for game consoles and notebook PCs. An increase in memory orders from smartphone makers looking to fill the space left by Huawei, and data center makers' restarted memory purchase negotiations are also positive for supply/demand. We expect DRAM contract prices to decline q-q until 4Q20, remain flat q-q in 1Q21, and then rise again from 2Q21.
Led by strong demand for IT products, product lead times for foundry makers such as TSMC, UMC, and VIS have risen to more than six months. And, the lead time is expected to increase further due to sanctions against SMIC. Due to insufficient supply, most foundry makers have eliminated price discounts on long-term contracts. In fact, some customers are paying a premium to secure foundry capacity.








Semiconductor Industry: US Likely to Expand Trade Sanctions against China


The author is an analyst of NH Investment & Securities. He can be reached at hwdoh@nhqv.com. -- Ed. There are rising chances that the US government will impose sanctions on additional Chinese memory makers, following SMIC. In our view, Chinese memory makers that recently started mass production will




www.businesskorea.co.kr


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

_US illegal and unilateral sanction may staggered leading edge technological chips e.g. 5nm nodes momentarily but IMO against CXMC and YMTC these will be in fact beneficial to China semiconductors industries. Domestic demands inside China are so high. 

China is already preparing a list of unreliable suppliers and once named, they will be barred from China rare earth as a starter. 

Even ASML has just earlier announced that their DUV lithography equipment are availaible for sales and delivery to China. 
And all servicing and maintenance are available.
They do not required US licence but so far China has not responded meaning that something may be cooking inside China. 

IMO after November 2020 US Presidential re-election, the wheel will be rolling and China will be taking very decisive action.

Interesting time.  _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

CAPRICORN-88 said:


> _US illegal and unilateral sanction may staggered leading edge technological chips e.g. 5nm nodes momentarily but IMO against CXMC and YMTC these will be in fact beneficial to China semiconductors industries. Domestic demands inside China are so high.
> 
> China is already preparing a list of unreliable suppliers and once named, they will be barred from China rare earth as a starter.
> 
> Even ASML has just earlier announced that their DUV lithography equipment are availaible for sales and delivery to China.
> And all servicing and maintenance are available.
> They do not required US licence but so far China has not responded meaning that something may be cooking inside China.
> 
> IMO after November 2020 US Presidential re-election, the wheel will be rolling and China will be taking very decisive action.
> 
> Interesting time.  _


The reason China has not retaliated seriously is because of the elections, once its over, we will start acting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

Han Patriot said:


> The reason China has not retaliated seriously is because of the elections, once its over, we will start acting.


Yes. You are absolutely right. It is just another 18 days away.


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

S10 said:


> I don't think so. TSMC can manufacture 5nm chips at lower cost than SMIC can manufacture 8nm chips, based on sheer scale alone. In addition, SMIC is also subjected to possible US restrictions that would prevent it from actually making these chips on a mass scale.
> 
> Let's not pretend that China is currently on a competitive footing with Samsung or TSMC. This is the best we have to work with, but certainly not industry best.



Costs for sub-14 nm nodes are skyrocketing and fewer and fewer companies can even afford to design for them, never mind foundry costs. Even GloFo gave up sub-14 nm, sold its EUV machine and is focusing on growing its 14+ nm portfolio to apply mixed signal, high voltage, etc. You can have real time DSP capabilities for i.e. audio applications, even with 90 nm 32-bit microprocessors running at 600 MHz.

There's still a ton of money in 28-130 nm ICs as proven by Texas Instruments, MicroChip, etc.

8 nm is an amazing foundation and can already build essentially everything that is needed to run a modern economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

CAPRICORN-88 said:


> Yes. You are absolutely right. It is just another 18 days away.


Depending on outcome, China is banking on a more reasonable POTUS. Else my prediction is after elections, things can get nasty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

Han Patriot said:


> Depending on outcome, China is banking on a more reasonable POTUS. Else my prediction is after elections, things can get nasty.


_Much will depends on who wins the US Presidential election? 
A Joe Biden's win may results in a more international law abiding USA.
On the other hands a Trump wins may results in a very confrontational bipolar world with nations having to choose side. 
Today Japan has announced it will not joined USA in shutting China out of its Telecommunication market. Mike Pompoe will be furious and is ripping his hair. 

In any case, USA has a more difficult time and road ahead. 
It cannot continue with its stimulus as USA is already USD 27 trillions in its debts. 
It may not be able to supports its military expenditure much longer. 
With 60 millions American unemployed, 30 million on the verge of homelessness, 30 million without healthcare, 4 hours line up in food bank for hungry Americans, etc. 

Wall street is completely disconnected with US main economy. Wall Street is not the real economy, China has already win the war without firing a shot. 
All China needs is to be patience and restrained. 
The pandemic is a real test and nations e.g. USA, UK and India are totally screwed up. You still think they can managed a war. 
 _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

_A lot of people were not aware of this fact esp. American that way back in 2008 when USA was in the midst of a recession, it was China that came to USA rescue.
China pulled USA financially out of the recession then. Joe Biden was then the Vice President of USA and he is personally involved. 
But Trump in his ignorance and hubristic self did not know that and instead of being gratitude towards China launched his attack after he lost the trade war. 
He send his Secretary of State who acted like a broken record player slendering China with lies over and over again propagating Fort Detrick Or Maryland virus as China virus today.

Even if China wanted to help USA today, it will be a gargantuan task as the Feds has in fact printed far too many currency and USA is deep in debt. Now there is a Wall Street bubble at 187% overvalue. That is worse than the 134% during the Great Depression. Will God save America or has she abandoned her?
God help those who help themselves. 

That may be the reason why China knowing that she cannot control the event in USA planned its 2025 to avoid supply chain disruption. 
She has foreseen USA problem way ahead and that is one form of insulation from the effect of the fallout. _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

CAPRICORN-88 said:


> _Much will depends on who wins the US Presidential election?
> A Joe Biden's win may results in a more international law abiding USA.
> On the other hands a Trump wins may results in a very confrontational bipolar world with nations having to choose side.
> Today Japan has announced it will not joined USA in shutting China out of its Telecommunication market. Mike Pompoe will be furious and is ripping his hair.
> 
> In any case, USA has a more difficult time and road ahead.
> It cannot continue with its stimulus as USA is already USD 27 trillions in its debts.
> It may not be able to supports its military expenditure much longer.
> With 60 millions American unemployed, 30 million on the verge of homelessness, 30 million without healthcare, 4 hours line up in food bank for hungry Americans, etc.
> 
> Wall street is completely disconnected with US main economy. Wall Street is not the real economy, China has already win the war without firing a shot.
> All China needs is to be patience and restrained.
> The pandemic is a real test and nations e.g. USA, UK and India are totally screwed up. You still think they can managed a war.
> _


I hope Trump will win again. He is doing a great job for China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

Beast said:


> I hope Trump will win again. He is doing a great job for China.


_True it may be good for the rise of China. 

But at the same time, the risk of war will be exponentially increase as this man is totally ruthless and reckless. He does not respects international law and IMO a pariad. 

In other words, we are dealing with a madman.

In any case whoever wins will have to deal with an immediate problem of mountains debts created over the last few months. 
uSA does not have a real economy anymore. Real economy is created by jobs number and not Wall streets Indices. 

That is why President Xi is reminding the.military to prepare for war. Just in case... 
That is not what China desired. _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beidou2020

*First China-made 6-inch silicon carbide wafer released in Shanghai*
2020-10-17 21:09:21 GMT+8 | cnTechPost





The first China-made 6-inch silicon carbide MOSFET (metal oxide field effect transistor) wafer was released in Shanghai on October 16, according to a report by the local Oriental Satellite Television.

The 6-inch silicon carbide MOSFET wafer is based on silicon carbide (third-generation semiconductor material) and is used in new energy industries such as new energy vehicles and photovoltaic power generation.




Zhang Yongxi, founder and general manager of Shanghai Inventchip Technology, which manufactured the wafer, said: "If a silicon carbide MOSFET new energy vehicle is used for electric drive, the mileage can be improved by 5 to 10 percent."

For example, if you use a photovoltaic inverter with silicon carbide process devices, the efficiency can also be very much improved especially in the energy consumption is reduced by 50%, he said.

Inventchip Technology, a high-tech chip company focused on silicon carbide (SiC) semiconductors, was founded in 2017 in the new Lingang district of the Shanghai Free Trade Zone.

After three years of research and development, it became the first company in China to master the 6-inch SiC MOSFET and SBD processes, as well as SiC MOSFET driver chips, the company said.









First China-made 6-inch silicon carbide wafer released in Shanghai - CnTechPost


The first China-made 6-inch silicon carbide MOSFET (metal oxide field effect transistor) wafer was released in Shanghai on October 16, according to a report by the local Oriental Satellite Television.




cntechpost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## j20blackdragon

Huawei fighting to the bitter end.
Apple A14 Bionic has 11.8 billion transistors.
Kirin 9000 has 15.3 billion transistors.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## UKBengali

j20blackdragon said:


> Huawei fighting to the bitter end.
> Apple A14 Bionic has 11.8 billion transistors.
> Kirin 9000 has 15.3 billion transistors.




Yes Huawei does design good SOCs now.

China just needs to catch up with the fabrication tech and then it can get technological independence in this area.


----------



## j20blackdragon

j20blackdragon said:


> Huawei fighting to the bitter end.
> Apple A14 Bionic has 11.8 billion transistors.
> Kirin 9000 has 15.3 billion transistors.



Huawei going out with a bang.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beidou2020

*China Supports Third-Generation Semiconductors for 2025 but Have Long Way to Go*

The market shares of the top five equipment semiconductor equipment suppliers, Applied Materials, Lam Research, KLA, Tokyo Electron and ASML (ASML),suppliers have 65% of the global equipment market of $59.5 billion. China currently has no noteworthy home-grown equipment companies that can match the technology offerings of these companies.

The next figure showing market share from 2013 to 2019, includes two lines for AMAT (black and gray). In general, except for growth in just one year (2016), market share has dropped for five or six years. In 2019 AMAT had $331 million from 2018 revenues and brought them into 2019. The company called it “REPROFILING REVENUE” - a change in accounting methods. Without reprofiling, 2019 revenues would be lower than 2018 (black line). However, with reprofiling, the $331 million deducted from 2018 and put into 2019 caused revenue to increase (gray line).

ASML (yellow line) became the largest supplier of equipment in 2019, knocking AMAT from the No. 1 position for the first time in more than 20 years.
LRCX has dropped in market share for two successive years.
Japan’s TEL has shown growth in most years on the strength of its dominance in non-tube low pressure CVD (LPCVD).
KLA’s share increased to 6.1% on the strength of the company’s acquisition of Orbotech. Otherwise, the company has more than a 50% share in the metrology/inspection equipment sector.

Figure 1: Top 5 Semiconductor Equipment Supplier’ Market Share





In 2019, there were $13.5 billion in imports of foreign equipment, but home-grown equipment sales were less than $250 million from leading companies AMEC and NAURA, and others including ACM Research, Mattson, and Shenyang Piotech, according to our marketing report. The next table shows the various types of equipment manufactured by Chinese suppliers and comparing them to the top foreign supplier and that supplier's market share.

Table 1: 2019 Market Shares: Chinese vs. ROW Semiconductor Equipment Revenues





Note that (1) there are few Chinese companies for each type of equipment and (2) the top foreign equipment supplier has significant market shares, a deep moat for Chinese suppliers.

As for customers:

*AMEC’s etch system is used in TSMC’s 5nm fab and is developing a high aspect ratio etcher and staircase etcher for 128-layer 3D NAND manufacturing at YMTC. Other customers include SMIC, Huahong, and Huali.*
*NAURA has a large product offering, and its customers consist of SMIC, Hua Hong, YMTC, and GTA Semiconductors.*
*Whereas NAURA sold 8 etch systems and 6 CVD and ALD deposition systems to Chinese semiconductor companies, the company sold 34 furnaces in 2019 as well as 16 cleaning systems.*
*Shenyang Piotech received orders for 4 PECVD (for SiN, SiO2) systems from YMTC, and also is receiving repeat orders from Hua Hong and SMIC.*
*ACMR competes in the cleaning system sector. They have been installed by YMTC and Hua Hong/Huali as well as SK Hynix (OTC:HXSCL).*

*NAURA is capable of producing chips at 5nm, comparable to those of AMAT and peers. NAURA is making equipment with 14nm capabilities but is developing etchers and deposition equipment for 7nm and 5nm nodes.* It’s important to recognize three things:

Technology nodes are not set in stone. For example, Intel’s 10nm is slightly denser than TSMC’s 7nm for SRAM. But TSMC’s 7nm is actually denser than Intel for logic.
Although Chinese suppliers have 5nm capability, it is doubtful whether the 7nm node can be reached without EUV, 
Just 25% of China’s chip capacity is <20nm, technology about six years old 

The previous table shows that in Q1 2020, just 1.3% of SMIC’s revenues were from chips made at 14nm.

*Many Chinese chip equipment and materials makers have also gone public, and received massive financial support from the local capital market. The future may be bright, even though the scale of these companies is still small compared with market leaders. SMIC, the leading Chinese chip supplier is incented by the government to work with them and test local suppliers,* but we don’t expect these companies to replace any of the leading suppliers soon. The next figure sums up the huge lead foreign equipment have over native Chinese companies. In 2019, Chinese suppliers sold just $200 million worth of equipment compared to imported equipment from foreign suppliers valued at $13.3 billion.

Figure 2: Semiconductor Equipment Revenues 2019 China vs. ROW





Although Chinese-made equipment has the ability to be used in the fabrication of state-of-the-art 5nm chips, there are numerous other factors that semiconductor manufacturers use to evaluate a supplier:


Reliability
Uptime
Price/performance ratio
Mean time between failures (MTBF)
Equipment support
Limited breadth of equipment offerings within a sector

But the Chinese government is preparing broad support for so-called third-generation semiconductors for the five years through 2025.

Semiconductor manufacturers typically take 9-12 months to evaluate a piece of equipment and make decisions on a "best-of-breed basis." However, the Chinese government is demanding that a portion of equipment used in a fab must be Chinese made. If Chinese made equipment is sitting side-by-side to a foreign-made system, how difficult would it be for Chinese equipment engineers to keep their eyes and ears open to discover features of the foreign equipment that could be implemented into their own.

If foreign engineers were not permitted by the Commerce Department to monitor equipment as occurred in October of 2018, when the Commerce effectively shut down Chinese semiconductor firm Fujian Jinhu by cutting off U.S. suppliers, including suppliers of semiconductor-making machines because the firm allegedly stole U.S. memory chip maker Micron’s (NASDAQ:MU) technology, foreign equipment engineers picked up their tools and exited the building. Questions were raised as to what happened to that equipment and did the company reverse engineer the equipment already in the fab. Applied Materials would be most impacted by export restrictions of all foreign suppliers for several reasons:

The company supplies more types of equipment to China and has a larger installed base of equipment than any foreign peer. AMAT makes every type of equipment except for lithography and resist processing.
AMAT makes more variations of equipment within a sector than peers. For example, in the CVD sector, AMAT offers 12 different types of equipment compared to just 5 for LRCX and 4 for TEL. In the PVD (sputtering) sector, AMAT has 16 different variations of equipment while China's NAURA has just 6. 
Commerce restrictions could halt AMAT's acquisition of Hitachi Kokusai Electric as Chinese regulators still need to approve the acquisition and so far, they have refused.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beidou2020

*First China-made 28nm lithography machine expected to be delivered in 2021-2022*




According to media reports, the Shanghai Micro Electronics Equipment (Group) Co. (SMEE) announced that, building on the previous 90nm the first China-made 28nm immersion type lithography machine will be delivered in 2021-2022.

Although it still has a big gap with the Dutch 7nm chip preparation process, it also marks a leap forward in China-made lithography, which is gradually reducing the gap with ASML.

The Chinese market accounts for one-third of global semiconductor sales, and there is an urgent need for semiconductor import substitution.






According to Guotai Junan Securities, the SMEE is the most technologically advanced lithography equipment in China manufacturer. At present, the company's IC front-end lithography machine level is significantly different from ASML, but it continues to achieve milestones and has already achieved production capacity of 90nm process.

The company has achieved entry into the market from the low-end, with a high domestic market share in the market segment.

The company has advanced package lithography technology and has become an important supplier to leading packaging and testing companies, with a domestic market share of 80% and a global market share of 40%.

The company LED/MEMS/power device lithography machine performance indicators leading, LED lithography machine market share first.






At present, the company has 4 series of lithography products, the 600 series of lithography machine, has been able to meet the 90nm chip production, can be used for 8-inch line or 12-inch line of large-scale industrial production.

The ASML is the world's only high-end lithography manufacturers, only about 20 units of high-end equipment per year, each one was TSMC and Samsung and other large chip foundries snapped up.

The company has recently launched a new semiconductor technology first-generation HMI multi-beam inspection machine, which can be used for 5nm and more advanced processes, is expected to make 5nm chip production capacity soared 600%.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

j20blackdragon said:


> Huawei fighting to the bitter end.
> Apple A14 Bionic has 11.8 billion transistors.
> Kirin 9000 has 15.3 billion transistors.


_The short queue for iPhone 12 in China tells us the story. 
This is very important as China is a very huge market. 
If iPhone 12 failed to make it in China, all these 5nm and 3nm edge turn into dust.
There is no demand for these range of phone in India. 
Huawei will just take a step backward and I predicted they will be back within 1~2 years.  _

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

UKBengali said:


> Yes Huawei does design good SOCs now.
> 
> China just needs to catch up with the fabrication tech and then it can get technological independence in this area.



The real question is actually much more complex. TSMC has gone all in on EUV. They collaborated with ASML. They want the smallest line width resolution possible. So far, much EUV work (down to even 7 nm nodes) can actually be replicated by traditional DUV immersion lithography that just double patterns. However at <7 nm nodes they need EUV lithography. Note that the line widths aren't literally 7 nm, they are just a 'performance equivalent' or 'density equivalent'.

As you may have read in an earlier article, the new trend is 3D usage of wafer space instead of planar structures or 2.5D single layer structures. This is because EUV is very expensive, there is a supplier monopoly, and it seems to be hitting both physical and performance limits. Even US companies like Global Foundries gave up on it. So, let's look at 3D wafer fabrication. Here, Chinese fabs are innovators and for memory applications introduced an extremely innovative stacking technology called XTacking.

In this situation, one type of wafer structure - such as 3D NAND structures - are fabricated on a separate wafer than another - logic and readout circuits. You then physically bond them together with wafer-wafer bonding techniques. This means that you no longer waste half your space: you have logic circuits stacked on your memory circuits, doubling the die area dedicated to memory, instead of wastefully putting them side by side. *Imagine this applied to other logic circuits. *This is the 3D integration that makes the entire EUV paradigm questionable from both cost and performance point of view, and it's already a commercial product. Imagine the possibilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321426610902474758cnTechPost @cnTechPost
VIA sells technologies including x86 to Shanghai Zhaoxin for $257 million



VIA sells technologies including x86 to Shanghai Zhaoxin for $257 million​VIA Technologies announced on October 26 that it is selling certain intellectual property rights (excluding patent rights) related to chip products to Shanghai Zhaoxin, in which it holds an indirec…​cntechpost.com​

8:20 PM · Oct 28, 2020

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## meis

*China's self-developed computer rolls off production line in Guangdong*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bshifter

Huawei develops plan for chip plant to help beat US sanctions




__





Subscribe to read | Financial Times


News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




www.ft.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323428188916125696TechPats Reverse Engineering @patent_analysis

"China NAND Flash Maker YMTC Aims to Lead Rivals, Ex-Chairman Says: China’s YMTC aims to lead competitors like Samsung and Micron in NAND flash technology and will very likely license its knowhow to rivals in the next few years, claimed… https://bit.ly/326YlPU h/t EETimes



8:54 AM · Nov 3, 2020

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Beast

2019 vs 2020 of local market share for production of flashdrive , semi con production and ram has huge different. Take those report using 2019 data about China digital industries with a pinch of salt. They do not really reflect the current Chinese digital revolution going thru. I know 2020 SK semi con export to China suffer a mega drop. But they are very keen to retain the China market and are very sincere to collaborate and share tech on semi con.

I also do not wish to see China becoming an export only country. China need to import certain percentage of products to maintain global influence.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## zectech

Beast said:


> 2019 vs 2020 of local market share for production of flashdrive , semi con production and ram has huge different. Take those report using 2019 data about China digital industries with a pinch of salt. They do not really reflect the current Chinese digital revolution going thru. I know 2020 SK semi con export to China suffer a mega drop. But they are very keen to retain the China market and are very sincere to collaborate and share tech on semi con.
> 
> I also do not wish to see China becoming an export only country. China need to import certain percentage of products to maintain global influence.



I hope China makes everything for China for starters. Then China can trade, import iPhones competing with Huawei. And buying up foreign electric cars, in exchange for trade and commerce. China has to negotiate from a position of strength and then make concessions in trade to be part of the global economy.

SK has access to China's market, if China has access to SK market. That is a much bigger win for SK. And Chinese are keen to buy the best quality product, forcing manufacturers worldwide to make the highest quality to compete. This is a win for consumers across the globe.

China can't be bullied economically if she makes everything for herself. Then if China is punished with a 1.4 billion Chinese consumer economy, China can continue to grow from that to GDP of 40 or 60 trillion USD.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beidou2020

*Unisoc unveils 5G RF solution to bring more design space to thin phones*
2020-11-09 22:00:48 GMT+8 | cnTechPost






Unisoc, a Chinese fabless semiconductor company, today introduced its 5G RF front-end solution, a modular design that reduces channel loss by 15% over the industry average and reduces the size by 20%, enabling more design space for thin and slim smartphones.

Compared to most solutions, the Unisoc 5G RF front-end solution is a complete solution, offering a full range of active chips and devices for the entire RF front-end.


Unisoc said the overall lead time from customer reference design through device selection, matching and debugging, and volume production tracking is 20% shorter than the industry average, significantly reducing product development time and simplifying development for OEMs.







Unisoc 5G RF shortens the response time from 5us in 4G to 1us, so that the terminal signal remains stable even on a speeding high-speed train, according to the company.

At the same power, Unisoc power amplifiers consume 4 percent less power than competing products - far more than the industry average. They operate 10 minutes longer at maximum power transmission and 20 minutes longer at normal power transmission.

Unisoc 5G RF front-end solutions support the world's leading 5G frequency bands, including N77, N78, N79, N41, N28, and N1, meeting the diverse needs of the global market for 5G high, mid and low bands.









Unisoc unveils 5G RF solution to bring more design space to thin phones - CnTechPost


Unisoc, a Chinese fabless semiconductor company, today introduced its 5G RF front-end solution, a modular design that reduces channel loss by 15% over the industry average and reduces size by 20%, enabling more design space for thin and slim smartphones.




cntechpost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beidou2020

*Chinese chip maker Unisoc says phones with its 6nm 5G chip will be mass-produced next year*
2020-11-11 21:29:18 GMT+8 | cnTechPost





Mobile phones with Unisoc's 6nm 5G chip Tiger T7520 will be mass-produced next year, Zhou Chen, vice-president of the Chinese fabless semiconductor company, said in an interview with several Chinese media outlets today.

Zhou said the T7520 will soon reach commercial sample status, and Unisoc is putting a lot of resources into this product." This product is a very important root for our whole 5G, especially for consumer-oriented products. Our subsequent planning based on the T7520 is for a series of 5G SoC products, which are also all on the way."


Following the accelerated rollout of 5G network and base station products by Chinese telecom operators and equipment manufacturers, local Chinese mobile phone chip designers have also picked up the pace.

During the 2020 Unisoc Market Summit, the company unveiled the Unicom second-generation 5G CPE VN007+ with its 5G chips, the 5G RF front-end complete solution, the NB-IoT chip V8811 for 5G R16, the smart cabin chip solution A7862, the vehicle-grade dual-band positioning chip A2395, and the flagship smartwatch platform W517.


Unisoc is launching the first 5G technology platform Makalu 1.0 and 5G baseband chip Chunteng V510 as early as February 2019 at MWC in Barcelona, with which 5G mobile phones, 5G CPE, 5G modules, and other mobile terminals have been commercially launched.

In February 2020, Unisoc will launch its second-generation 5G smartphone platform, the Tiger T7520, which is the first 5G SoC with 6nm EUV.


Commenting on why Unisoc chose the 6nm process, Unisoc CEO Qing Chu said, "EUV has brought Moore's Law back to life. The first process node in the industry to use EUV was 7nm, and we chose 6nm because of the more mature applications and ample availability of EUV."

At present, some mainstream 5G mobile phone chips are successively using 5-nanometer solutions, but the first generation of advanced manufacturing processes tend to have higher trial and error costs, "The use of EUV in 5nm is much more than 6nm and 7nm, but it will bring new questions, that is, can it reduce the cost or not?" Chu mentioned.









Chinese chip maker Unisoc says phones with its 6nm 5G chip will be mass-produced next year - CnTechPost


Mobile phones with Unisoc's 6nm 5G chip Tiger T7520 will be mass-produced next year, Zhou Chen, vice-president of the Chinese fabless semiconductor company, said in an interview with several Chinese media outlets today.




cntechpost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Konka Soars on Plan to Build USD4.5 Billion Semiconductor Industrial Park in Nanchang*

Tang Shihua

(Yicai Global) Nov. 12 -- Konka Group’s share price hit the exchange-imposed upper trading limit of 10 percent today on the news that* it is to build a CNY30 billion (USD4.5 billion) semiconductor industrial park with the local government in Nanchang, eastern Jiangxi province*. The move seals the Chinese TV maker’s entry into the chipmaking sector.

Shenzhen-based Konka’s stock [SHE:000016] was trading up at 6 percent at 2 p.m. China time at CNY7.05 (USD1). It had earlier reached CNY7.32.

The electronics giant has signed an agreement with the administrative committee of the Nanchang Economic and Technological Development Zone to build a semiconductor industrial park with a total investment of CNY30 billion, Konka said yesterday. The construction will take place in two phases over a 10-year period.

The industrial park will run a number of semiconductors and related industrial chain projects and serve as an incubation platform for R&D teams and start-ups. No further details were given.

The two parties will set up a CNY2 billion fund to invest in enterprises in the park using a market-oriented method, Konka said.

These goals will help improve the company’s positioning in the semiconductor industry, enhance its influence within the sector and shift its business focus towards ‘semiconductor + new consumer electronics + technology park,’ it added.

Konka is also investing in semiconductor industrial parks in Hefei, southeastern Anhui province and Chongqing, southwestern Sichuan province. The firm has previously said it aims to rank among the best semiconductor companies in the world within the next five to 10 years.









Konka Soars on Plan to Build USD4.5 Billion Semiconductor Industrial Park in Nanchang






www.yicaiglobal.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Beidou2020

*Yangtze Memory's 64-layer 3D NAND is used in Huawei Mate 40*
2020-11-20 19:56:04 GMT+8 | cnTechPost





Although Yangtze Memory's 64-layer 3DNAND is only its first product, it is already being used in the Mate40's flagship device, Yang Shining, CEO of the Chinese memory chipmaker under the umbrella of Tsinghua Unigroup.

Yang mentioned this during his presentation at the 2020 Beijing International Conference on Microelectronics and IC World, held this week in Beijing.


Yang said that Yangtze Memory's 64-layer 3DNAND for the Mate40 illustrates the synergy between the Chinese semiconductor industry chain and the long-term opportunities for future development.

Yang also demonstrated the Xtacking technology, saying that Yangtze Memory is also at the forefront of the international semiconductor industry in this regard.

In addition, Yangtze Memory also announced its roadmap, "Yangtze Memory 3 years walked the road others walked in 6 years" Yangtze Memory's 128 layers of storage (TLC/QLC) is advancing.









Yangtze Memory's 64-layer 3D NAND is used in Huawei Mate 40 - CnTechPost


Although Yangtze Memory's 64-layer 3DNAND is only its first product, it is already being used in the Mate40's flagship device, Yang Shining, CEO of the Chinese memory chipmaker under the umbrella of Tsinghua Unigroup.




cntechpost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334112568059846656cnTechPost @cnTechPost

Huawei’s first chip plant topped out, accelerating its own R&D and manufacturing efforts

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
4


----------



## vi-va

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334112568059846656cnTechPost @cnTechPost
> Huawei’s first chip plant topped out, accelerating its own R&D and manufacturing efforts


Unbeatable Huawei. March forward! March forward! March forward! 
Long March!

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Beast

vi-va said:


> Unbeatable Huawei. March forward! March forward! March forward!
> Long March!


The american has awaken the sleeping dragon....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334481352859602944Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

Shanghai, one of China's rising centers for #integratedcircuit production, set up a designated zone for electronics-related #chemicals on Thursday, to support its drive to develop #ICs and fulfill its ambition to build a world-class IC industrial cluster.




8:55 PM · Dec 3, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## j20blackdragon

*Huawei Mate 40 Pro Teardown*

- Huawei’s self-developed SFS 1.0 flash memory

- A never-before-seen Chengyan K3LK3K3 LPDDR5 SDRAM














Huawei Mate 40 Pro Teardown


An exploratory teardown of Huawei's Mate 40 Pro smartphone, performed in November 2020.




www.ifixit.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
4


----------



## vi-va

j20blackdragon said:


> *Huawei Mate 40 Pro Teardown*
> 
> - Huawei’s self-developed SFS 1.0 flash memory
> 
> - A never-before-seen Chengyan K3LK3K3 LPDDR5 SDRAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huawei Mate 40 Pro Teardown
> 
> 
> An exploratory teardown of Huawei's Mate 40 Pro smartphone, performed in November 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ifixit.com


My next phone will be Huawei, and the next of next will always be Huawei.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334112568059846656cnTechPost @cnTechPost
> Huawei’s first chip plant topped out, accelerating its own R&D and manufacturing efforts


This. Is 45nm,next year will be 28nm, then 7nm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shanlung

vi-va said:


> My next phone will be Huawei, and the next of next will always be Huawei.



My phone now Huawei P3 Pro that I bought a year and a half ago. 

When the bullying attempts by Murica was too much for me to stomach and I just
had to vote with my wallet.

P30 Pro was even better than I thought and I happily will remain with it for a long time.

And before that, my phone was a XiaoMi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Shanghai firm's chips could end monopoly*
By Li Qian
19:03 UTC+8, 2020-12-08

The first domestically developed LCOS chips have moved into mass production, raising hopes of breaking a monopoly in the field.

LCOS, or Liquid Crystal On Silicon, is a micro display chip made by a combination of silicon-based material and liquid crystal technology. It’s essential in the electronic information industry, widely used in display applications such as projectors, laser TV and AR and VR glasses.

The annual potential demand for LCOS chips is over hundreds of millions. But the field has long been monopolized by the US and Japan. Shanghai HXC Industry Co is expected to spell the end to that situation.

HXC developed the country’s first LCOS chips last year. Over the past year, the company have worked to improved their performance, and mass production began this month, a move Li Kun, the company’s general managed, described as a great leap forward.

Zheng Weimin, an academician from the Chinese Academy of Engineering, said: “Very few domestic companies are engaged in designing and developing LCOS chips. It has a high entry threshold, but it also has bright market prospects.”

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Huawei investment arm takes stake in Chinese EDA firm*
Staff reporter, Shanghai; Rodney Chan, DIGITIMES
Wednesday 30 December 2020

The recent move by Hubble Technology Investment under Huawei to invest in NineCube, an electronic design automation (EDA) company in China, has been widely seen as the Chinese tech giant's bid to strengthen its chip design capabilities amid the US trade sanctions.

According to recent updates from qcc.com - a Chinese platform providing information about China-based enterprises - NineCube has undergone a business change, with Hubble Technology as a new shareholder. But the sum of investment from Hubble was not disclosed.

Founded in November 2011, NineCube is EDA service provider with Wang Xinchao - founder of China-based IC packaging firm JCET - on its board of directors.

At present, nearly 80% of the EDA market is occupied by US companies, mainly Synopsys, Cadence and Mentor Graphics.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*BYD ot spin off semiconductor business for independent listing*

2020-12-30 21:46:22 GMT+8 By: Phate
0 1







BYD's board of directors meeting held on December 30 agreed that its holding subsidiary, BYD Semiconductor Corporation, is planning to spin off and start the preparatory work for an independent listing.
BYD Semiconductor's main business includes the development, production, and sales of power semiconductors, intelligent control ICs, intelligent sensors, and optoelectronic semiconductors.

The company has an integrated business chain including chip design, wafer manufacturing, packaging and testing, and downstream applications.

After more than ten years of R&D accumulation and large-scale application in the field of new energy vehicles, BYD Semiconductor has become a leading manufacturer of independent and controllable automotive-grade IGBTs in China.

In the industrial IGBT field, BYD Semiconductor's downstream applications include industrial welding machines, inverters, home appliances, etc., which will bring new growth points for BYD Semiconductor.

In other business areas, BYD Semiconductor also has many years of R&D accumulation, sufficient technology reserves, and abundant product types, and has established long-term close business ties with customers from the automotive, consumer, and industrial sectors.
BYD holds 72.30% equity interest in BYD Semiconductor, and the list of shareholders also includes Hubei Xiaomi Yangtze River Industry Fund Partnership and Hubei Lenovo Yangtze River Technology Industry Fund Partnership.

Up to now, BYD Semiconductor has completed internal reorganization, equity incentive, the introduction of strategic investors, and other work, and has the basis for independent operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348831254762774528World Affairs @Geopol2020

Wuhan-based semiconductor company makes huge progress in 3D NAND flash memory. 

Yangtze Memory cranks up production of 64, 128 and 192-layer chips. 

Samsung and Micron, beware! #China #technology

Reactions: Like Like:
10 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Piotr

China tech firm releases the world’s first RISC-V structured PC 

By Tao Mingyang Published: Jan 14, 2021 04:18 PM





The world's first RISC-V single board PC Beagle-V based on Linux operation system was debuted by Shanghai tech firm StarFive on Wednesday. The computer was co-developed by StarFive, Shenzhen Seeed Studio and US SBC (single board computer) company Beagleboard, paper.com reported. 

Beagle-V uses the domestic made SoC (system-on-a-chip) artificial intelligence vision processing chip by StarFive and can be used in areas of mechanical engineering, data center, artificial intelligence and cloud computing, said the report. 

RISC stands for the Reduced Instruction Set Computer, which is a computer with a small, highly optimized set of instructions and with highly-improved operational efficiency. RISC-V is the fifth generation of the RISC. 

Founder and CEO of StarFive Xu Taojin said that Beagle-V will meet industry requirements of demo board with high-performance, multifunction and low-cost. "Beagle-V has a small size of 85 millimeters multiple 70 milimeters and feature of energy saving, which is an ideal solution for single board computer," said Xu.

Geng Bo, deputy secretary-general of the China Solid State Lighting Alliance, told Global Times that RISC-V and ARM (Advanced RISC Machine) are two representative types of Reduced Instruction Set Computer invented in 1980s with most differences between two processors the design style and open source degree. 

"Because ARM is not open source, the users of ARM have to adjust frequency and power dissipation of the products follow the original design of the ARM processor and to pay expensive license fee," said Geng.

Geng referred to the open source and zero license fees of RISC-V attracting more developers. "It's said that ARM had canceled license fees for the companies with financing amount lower than $5 million, to compete with its opponent RISC-V on the aspects of pricing," said Geng.

During the ceremony, officers of Shanghai government said the government will support the development of high technologies including RISC.

Beagle-V will start selling in March 2020 and will be opened to the broader market in the second half of 2021. 

https://www.globaltimes.cn/page/202101/1212799.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Love Love:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349931678915915777Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

Chinese semiconductor equipment maker Advanced Micro-Fabrication Equipment Inc said in a filing with Shanghai Stock Exchange Friday that its addition to US blacklist of Chinese firms deemed to be linked to Chinese military has no substantial impact on production and operations.




12:09 PM · Jan 15, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China’s Crystal Clear Chemical Skyrockets on Arrival of ASML Chip Lithography Sets*
ZHANG YUSHUO
DATE: 15 MINUTES AGO / SOURCE: YICAI




China’s Crystal Clear Chemical Skyrockets on Arrival of ASML Chip Lithography Sets​
(Yicai Global) Jan. 20 -- The roughly USD10 million worth of used lithography machinery Suzhou Crystal Clear Chemical bought four months ago to produce semiconductors has arrived, the company announced yesterday. Crystal Clear's shares [SHE:300655] closed 6.93 percent up at CNY36.67 (USD5.64) at the lunch break on the news.

The Chinese producer of chemical materials for the electronics industry announced the purchase of the argon fluoride laser equipment made by Netherlands-based ASM International from South Korea’s SK Hynix through Singapore-based electrical wholesaler Singtest Technology for USD11 million on Sept. 29, saying the purchase will push its research and development of high-end products. Its shares hit the Shenzhen bourse’s ChiNext Index’s 20 percent up limit the next day. 

Lithography machines are key equipment for chip manufacturing. 

"The equipment's installation project is set to end in the first half, and we are expected to finish technical specification related to the new technique of ArF photoresist products, finalize the products, and realize large-scale production in three years," Shanghai Securities News reported yesterday, citing the firm’s Chairman Wu Tianshu. China-made photoresist will be able to basically meet the requirements of 45 nanometer to 28nm process technology and manufacturing techniques with the industrialization of the ArF photoresist, Wu said. 

The costs of the deal include the equipment purchase price, commissions, taxes and fees incurred in transferring its title, the firm said in September. 

Photoresist is light-sensitive liquid made up of a photosensitive resin, sensitizer and solvent that uses a photochemical reaction to transfer a fine pattern onto a substrate via exposure by ultraviolet light, electron beam, excimer laser beam, X-ray or ion beam.

It mainly includes printed circuit board chemicals and those for liquid crystal displays and semiconductors. World chip technology is now at the micro-nano level, with an ultraviolet wavelength. Japan and the US essentially monopolize the core technologies of these two types of photoresists.

Veldhoven, Netherlands-based ASML Holding makes machinery used to produce integrated circuits. It is the world's biggest supplier of photolithography equipment to the semiconductor sector. Icheon-si-based Hynix is a memory semiconductor supplier of dynamic random-access memory chips and flash memory chips. It is the globe's second-biggest memory chipmaker and the world's third-largest microprocessor producer.​

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## j20blackdragon

China Debuts First 7nm Data Center GPU To Rival Nvidia, AMD


Ready for prime time




www.tomshardware.com













New Chinese 7nm GPU rivals Nvidia and AMD for performance


But it’s only for data centres, for now…




www.pcgamer.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## tower9

j20blackdragon said:


> China Debuts First 7nm Data Center GPU To Rival Nvidia, AMD
> 
> 
> Ready for prime time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tomshardware.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Chinese 7nm GPU rivals Nvidia and AMD for performance
> 
> 
> But it’s only for data centres, for now…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pcgamer.com


If domestic companies do not choose these over nvidia, that means they haven’t learned shit from Trump.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

Somewhat on topic?








Android has been ported to a RISC-V board


Android is being ported to hardware based on the RISC-V architecture, an alternative ISA to x86 and ARM without licensing or royalty fees.




www.xda-developers.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

Shanghai adds chips to its priority list along with Tesla, digital yuan


Shanghai wants to roll out 12-nanometre chips this year as part of an ambitious effort to strengthen domestic production and cut reliance on imported semiconductors.




www.scmp.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JustAnotherPerson

Really interesting work the chinese are doing in developing EUV light sources.

*Research and development of lithography machine: Harbin Institute of Technology is never absent in the country's urgent need*
Harbin Institute of Technology has never been absent in the country's urgent need, and now the country urgently needs lithography machines. The emergence of the DPP-EUV light source of Harbin Institute of Technology is really an epic achievement. First-class universities should have the world's top level. This is the result of decades of accumulation of Harbin Institute of Technology in the field of ultra-precision machining and ultra-precision measurement!
A breakthrough has already been made in the lens and exposure system required by the lithography machine where the Changchun Opto-Mechanics of the Chinese Academy of Sciences is located, and the latest news also shows that the laboratory where Changchun Opto-Mechanics has built a set of EUV light source equipment.The Changchun Institute of Optics and Mechanics is developing EUV exposure machine based on Harbin Institute of Technology DPP-EUV light source, which is expected to be launched within two years. The two core components of the lithography machine are the dual workpiece stage and the exposure system.




EUV lithography is called extreme ultraviolet lithography (Extreme Ultra-violet), and there are two main types of light sources:
1. One is DPP-EUV extreme ultraviolet light source. Discharge excited plasma EUV extreme ultraviolet light source
The Dutch ASML lithography machine company and Harbin Institute of Technology are all researching this kind.
The DPP EUV light source uses discharge to make the load (Xe or Sn) form plasma, radiates ultraviolet rays, and uses a multilayer mirror to reflect and purify the energy spectrum to obtain 1 EUV light.

The advantages of the DPP EUV light source are high energy conversion efficiency for EUV generation and low cost; the disadvantage is that the electrode heat load is high, there are many fragments, the mechanism is complicated, the optical device is easily damaged, and the light collection angle is small.

2. Laser plasma light source (LPP)
The LPP EUV system mainly includes lasers, convergent lenses, loads, light collectors, masks, projection optical systems and chips.
The principle is to use a high-power laser to heat a load (Xe or Sn) to form plasma, which radiates ultraviolet rays, and uses a multilayer mirror to reflect and purify the energy spectrum to obtain 1 EUV light.
The advantages of the LPP EUV light source are the small size of the light source, fewer types of debris or particles, high light collection efficiency, and easier amplification of EUV output power. Of course, it also has shortcomings, mainly because the system design is complicated and expensive.
These 2 kinds of light sources. Harbin Institute of Technology researched 15 years ago!





Two main units of China's research on EUV extreme ultraviolet light source:
1. Harbin Institute of Technology National Key Laboratory of Tunable Laser Technology.
2. Shanghai Institute of Optics and Mechanics, Chinese Academy of Sciences (a researcher who graduated from Harbin Institute of Technology is responsible for the project, deputy director. One of the responsible persons of Shenguang 2).The major breakthroughs made by Harbin Institute of Technology are:The discharge excites the plasma EUV extreme ultraviolet light source. It is the same EUV extreme ultraviolet light source with the Dutch ASML Lithography Machine Company. But it will take 2 years to make it a lithography machine!For the Dutch lithography machine, the extreme ultraviolet light source is currently produced in the United States, and some main components are produced in Germany and other countries, and the cleaning components are produced by Lanying equipment. If the 3-5nm lithography machine is made domestically within two years, Huawei will be saved! Harbin Institute of Technology is unparalleled in the world!The following is the world's leading result. Also from the laboratory of Harbin Institute of Technology.









The fabrication development of DPP source collector for EUVL in Harbin Institute of Technology


This paper introduces a new processing technique for discharge produced plasma source collector of EUV Lithography in Harbin Institute of Technology. The main idea is using the ultra-precision diamond lathe to process the inner and outer surfaces of the mirror. The mirror substratum's material...



ieeexplore.ieee.org

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Piotr

*Huawei, SMIC to Join Chipmaking Standards Group as China Pushes Foreign Tech Decoupling in Trade War*
Asia & Pacific
13:10 GMT 29.01.2021Get short URL

by Demond Cureton

90 members have been established in the committee, including Huawei Technologies, Shanghai-based chipmaker SMIC, Huawei's semiconductor wing, HiSilicon, as well as tech giants Tencent Holding, Xiaomi Corp and Alibaba Group Holdings, among others, the report said.
Experts from China's public and private sector are joining forces to standardise the mainland semiconductor market to protect national supply chain lines in the ongoing US trade war on China, the South China Morning Post reported on Friday.
The China Electronics Standardisation Institute (CESI) proposed the plans, which would "support and guarantee the healthy development of the integrated circuit (IC) industry", a Chinese Ministry of Industry and Information Technology (MIIT) statement read as quoted by the SCMP, adding public consultations on the proposal would conclude at the end of February.

China's rapid progress in IC technologies had surpassed standardisation frameworks in chip designs, packaging, testing and other benchmarks as set by the International Electrotechnical Commission (ICE) in recent years, CESI added.



> “Many domestic companies have launched their own artificial intelligence chips, but there is no unified performance evaluation standard,” the statement read.


According to CESI, a lack of standards causes difficulties to keeping "an orderly industrial environment" due to rising communication costs between semiconductor firms and customers.



> “As the foundation and core of the information industry, the IC industry occupies a pivotal position in the national economy and social development,” CESI said, adding national security was was supported by a strategic industry.



*China Vows To Decouple From Foreign Tech As US Reviews Trump-Era Restrictions*
The efforts come days after a top Communist Party official wrote China vowed to adopt a "whole country" approach to decoupling from foreign technologies despite challenges from a technological gap and foreign sanctions in the trade war.

The announcement came months after China pledged $1.4tn to build its mainland technologies, including infrastructure, artificial intelligence, 5G, green energy and numerous others, in a bid to reduce dependence on key foreign imports.

US president Joe Biden later postponed an executive order launched in November to 27 May to review Trump's trade war on China, which blacklisted Chinese firms in recent years, citing alleged ties to the Communist Party and military, sending bilateral ties to historic lows.

SEMI, a major association of global chipmakers, including Samsung Electronics, Intel, Micron Technologies and others, urged the US president in an open letter to reassess the export restrictions on Chinese firms from Trump's administration.

The letter called on Biden's team to review restrictions on Huawei Technologies, SMIC and other Chinese firms and prioritise backlogged trade licences or risk damaging US innovation and subjecting firms to retaliatory measures from Beijing.

Donald Trump's administration added over 70 Chinese tech firms to an Entity List in May 2019, citing national security risks, sparking criticism from Chinese companies and officials who denied the allegations. Further restrictions were slapped on mainland tech companies weeks ahead of Trump being voted out of office.

https://sputniknews.com/asia/202101...-pushes-foreign-tech-decoupling-in-trade-war/

MAGA!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## fallstuff

You gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## TaiShang

Chinese appliance giant Midea sets up semiconductor company - CnTechPost


The company was established on January 26 with a registered capital of RMB 20 million yuan ($3 million).




cntechpost.com





Chinese appliance giant Midea has invested in the establishment of a semiconductor technology company, Meiken Semiconductor Technology Co.

The company was established on January 26 with a registered capital of RMB 20 million yuan ($3 million).

The company's business scope includes electronic component manufacturing, electronic component retailing, integrated circuit chip and product manufacturing, integrated circuit chip and product sales, semiconductor discrete device manufacturing, semiconductor discrete device sales, transformer, rectifier and inductor manufacturing, integrated circuit manufacturing, and advanced power electronic device sales.

In the last decade, the semiconductor industry has become an investment hotspot in China, with Tsinghua Unigroup topping the list of the decade with a single financing amount of RMB 150 billion.

*In 2020, there were 458 investment and financing events in this industry, with a total amount of RMB 109.769 billion*, ranking second in both the number and amount of investment and financing in the past decade. The highest financing amount was taken by SMIC, with a total of $19.85 billion.

*In a globalized world, although China uses more than half of all chips, China's own semiconductor industry is still very weak.*


The compensatory development of Chinese semiconductors to ensure the security of the supply chain is indeed an important factor in this wave of semiconductor start-ups. *The security of the supply chain makes the development of China's chip industry a necessity.*

The future trend of a digital society constructed by AI + 5G + IoT gives nascent Chinese chip companies the possibility of development and triggers a wave of investment in the semiconductor industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Zhonghuan Semiconductor to Build USD1.9 Billion Large-Size Silicon Wafer Plant

TANG SHIHUA
DATE: AN HOUR AGO
/ SOURCE: YICAI







Zhonghuan Semiconductor to Build USD1.9 Billion Large-Size Silicon Wafer Plant

(Yicai Global) Feb. 2 -- Shares in Zhonghuan Semiconductor, a leading Chinese silicon wafer manufacturer, gained today on plans to invest CNY12 billion (USD1.9 billion) to build a solar wafer production base in northwestern China that can produce 210mm-diameter wafers, one of the largest sizes available that are just coming onto the market.

Zhonghuan Semiconductor’s share price [SHE:002129] closed up 1.84 percent at CNY28.29 (USD4.38) today.

The new factory, which will be located at the Yinchuan Economic and Technological Development Zone in the Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region, will have an annual output of 50 gigawatts, nearly triple its current production capacity of large-size wafers, Zhonghuan Semiconductor said.

Recent technological advancements have enabled the size of silicon wafers to get bigger. This has obvious advantages and can help cut costs for mid- and downstream battery and module makers as well as power station operators. Zhonghuan Semiconductor is expected to build only 210mm wafer plants in the next few years.

Once completed, the Tianjin-based firm will have a total annual production capacity of 135 gigawatts of monocrystalline silicon wafers, it said. The Ningxia government will subsidize electricity and provide other forms of support, it added.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Paul2

TaiShang said:


> Chinese appliance giant Midea sets up semiconductor company - CnTechPost
> 
> 
> The company was established on January 26 with a registered capital of RMB 20 million yuan ($3 million).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cntechpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese appliance giant Midea has invested in the establishment of a semiconductor technology company, Meiken Semiconductor Technology Co.
> 
> The company was established on January 26 with a registered capital of RMB 20 million yuan ($3 million).
> 
> The company's business scope includes electronic component manufacturing, electronic component retailing, integrated circuit chip and product manufacturing, integrated circuit chip and product sales, semiconductor discrete device manufacturing, semiconductor discrete device sales, transformer, rectifier and inductor manufacturing, integrated circuit manufacturing, and advanced power electronic device sales.
> 
> In the last decade, the semiconductor industry has become an investment hotspot in China, with Tsinghua Unigroup topping the list of the decade with a single financing amount of RMB 150 billion.
> 
> *In 2020, there were 458 investment and financing events in this industry, with a total amount of RMB 109.769 billion*, ranking second in both the number and amount of investment and financing in the past decade. The highest financing amount was taken by SMIC, with a total of $19.85 billion.
> 
> *In a globalized world, although China uses more than half of all chips, China's own semiconductor industry is still very weak.*
> 
> 
> The compensatory development of Chinese semiconductors to ensure the security of the supply chain is indeed an important factor in this wave of semiconductor start-ups. *The security of the supply chain makes the development of China's chip industry a necessity.*
> 
> The future trend of a digital society constructed by AI + 5G + IoT gives nascent Chinese chip companies the possibility of development and triggers a wave of investment in the semiconductor industry.


So, waiting to hail their Ai+5g saucepan


Just wondering, what it will do?


----------



## TaiShang

Paul2 said:


> So, waiting to hail their Ai+5g saucepan
> 
> 
> Just wondering, what it will do?



Communicate with other appliances as well as the person, I guess. 

Not just soucepan. Fridges, ovens, ACs, dish/washing mashines. 

It is about smart home.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## TaiShang

SMIC plans to expand production of 10,000 wafers on its mature 12-inch line this year - CnTechPost


SMIC plans to expand its mature 12-inch line by 10,000 wafers and its mature 8-inch line by no less than 45,000 wafers this year, according to company Co-CEOs Zhao Haijun and Mong-Song Liang.




cntechpost.com





*SMIC plans to expand its mature 12-inch line by 10,000 wafers and its mature 8-inch line by no less than 45,000 wafers this year, *according to company Co-CEOs Zhao Haijun and Mong-Song Liang.

The leading contract chipmaker from China said in its fourth-quarter earnings release on Thursday that the current capacity in the foundry industry is tight and demand for mature processes, in particular, remains strong, with mature capacity expected to remain full.

*In order to meet customer demand, SMIC expects to spend $4.3 billion in capital expenditures this year, *with most of it going to mature process expansions and a small portion to advanced processes, civil construction of new joint venture projects in Beijing, and others.

Under the influence of the US entity list, *SMIC will consider strengthening the development and deployment of first and second-generation FinFETs and expanding the reliability and competitiveness of its platform.*

SMIC's revenue for the fourth quarter of 2020 was $981 million, and the company reported record financial results for the year, with profit attributable to the company of $716 million, *an increase of 204.9%.*

Because of its inclusion on the US government's entity list, SMIC's revenue target for the first half of 2021 is approximately $2.1 billion, with a full-year gross margin target of approximately 15 percent.







(Source: Unsplash)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

SMIC's revenue rose 10.3 percent year-on-year to RMB6.671 billion ($1.03 billion) in the fourth quarter of 2020, while gross margin fell 5.8 percentage points to 18.0 percent, the leading contract chipmaker from China said in an earnings release on Thursday.

Net income attributable to SMIC shareholders for the quarter was RMB 1.252 billion, up 93.5 percent year-on-year.

SMIC said the increase in revenue and profit in the fourth quarter was mainly due to higher revenue from increased wafer sales and higher average selling prices, increased funding for government projects, and higher investment income from investments in affiliates and financial assets.

For the full year 2020, SMIC's revenue increased by 25.4% to RMB25.250 billion and gross margin increased by 7.1 percentage points to 23.6%.

Net income attributable to SMIC shareholders for 2020 was RMB4,627 million, an increase of 204.9 percent year-over-year.

Looking ahead to the first quarter of 2021, SMIC expects revenue growth of 7-9% YoY and a gross margin of 17-19%.


SMIC stated that restrictions on the procurement of US-related products or technologies due to its inclusion on the US government's entity list have created uncertain risks to performance expectations.

SMIC's export license application also takes time and is subject to uncertainty, the company said.

Based on this, SMIC expects to target mid- to high-single-digit revenue growth (5-9 percent) for the full year of 2021.

The company expects to target revenue of about $2.1 billion in the first half of 2021, with a full-year gross margin target of mid 10-20 percent.


In addition, under the influence of the entity list, SMIC will consider strengthening the development and deployment of the first and second-generation FinFET multiplex platform and expanding the reliability and competitiveness of the platform.
















SMIC's revenue up 10.3% year-on-year to $1.03 billion in Q4 - CnTechPost


Net income attributable to SMIC shareholders for the quarter was RMB 1.252 billion, up 93.5 percent year-on-year.




cntechpost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Olli Ranta

Sometimes you find interesting text in surprising places: From https://www.quora.com
Bora Taş on January 30 2021
Lives in The Netherlands Computer scientist/chip designer. 

*"United States is pressuring the Netherlands to block the sale of EUV equipment to SMIC by Dutch company ASML is ultimately affecting China's dream in technology". How long US can resist China's development?*

I think I am the perfect person to answer this. I have been working in the semiconductor industry for years, currently living in the Netherlands, lived and worked in China for 3 years, I know a lot of engineers from ASML (expecially after they hired hundreds of Turkish engineers). Let me tell you something: High-end semiconductor manufacturing is black magic. Both the processes and tools used for it are very complex. ASML’s EUV lithography machine is probably the most complex tool humankind ever developed since it stopped jumping between trees. It took billions of Euros and decades of experience to perfect it. Other experienced lithography machine suppliers failed at it. China has no experience in high-end semiconductor manufacturing tools with the exception of one-off/few-off prototypes.

ASML’s EUV lithography machine. Needs 41 semi-trucks to get transported, costs $150 million, has 100.000 major parts, has mirrors that need months of grinding to reach needed smoothness, needs multiple people with PhD’s as machine operators. Quite high-tech. Isn’t it?

Unfortunately, ASML is a very convenient target for the USA. The company uses a lot of critical parts from the USA but those parts don’t represent anything significant in the US economy in terms of their monetary value. Chinese electronics industry still depends on foreign chips so it can not threaten fabs with banning the sale of chips in China that were manufactured using ASML tools. Also, China isn’t a big customer of ASML too.

Is China hopeless? No.

1- All of those tools are engineered and made by humans, and the laws of physics are the same both in the Netherlands and China. If the Netherlands could, then there is no reason for anybody else to fail with the correct approach.

2- China is filthy rich compared to the Netherlands. Chinese economy is 17x of the Netherlands’, 9x of SK’s, 27x of Taiwan’s, 3+x of Japan’s. With state support, Chinese fabs and tool makers can hire the top people from the rest of the world with salaries ASML, LamResearch, AM, Synopsys, TSMC, Samsung, … simply can not compete with. A significant portion of these companies’ employees are expats anyway, most of them are just after money. In fact China is already doing this successfully with good results. For example, it already has a working EUV lithography machine prototype, already caught up with the rest in chip testing, packaging, wafer production, also its first immersion lithography machine (good enough for most things) is getting prepared for commercial use.

3- China is a scientific powerhouse on its own. It is the country with most patent applications, most research output, graduates more STEM students than any other country, 2nd largest R&D spender, has 11 universities in top 100. This leads us to my first point. If the Netherlands could, so can China if given enough time.

4- Catching up is much easier than innovating. Knowing something is possible and having a general knowledge of how it works make things much easier.

5- Time is on the Chinese side. Technology of semiconductors is close to maturity/stalling (choose the word depending on your view). If the development slows (which it does) it gives China the opportunity to catch-up. If a tech revolution happens, then the playing field evens out anyway.

6- You don’t need EUV for the most things. You don’t even need high-end processes for the most things. There is more to semiconductors than the latest smartphone processors, GPUs, and CPUs. Look at iPhone 12 teardown videos. You will see a lot of chips. Only one of them needs EUV. An average modern car has 250+ computers inside. That means thousands of chips. All of them are manufactured using old processes. This is even more true for military and space applications. Those use very old chips that are known to be reliable and secure.

Conclusion: Blocking ASML from selling EUV machines to China can hurt Chinese businesses for some time but in the grand scheme it is insignificant. The USA needs to run faster rather than keep trying to block China if it wants to preserve its dominance in tech.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Paul2

Olli Ranta said:


> Sometimes you find interesting text in surprising places: From https://www.quora.com
> Bora Taş on January 30 2021
> Lives in The Netherlands Computer scientist/chip designer.
> 
> *"United States is pressuring the Netherlands to block the sale of EUV equipment to SMIC by Dutch company ASML is ultimately affecting China's dream in technology". How long US can resist China's development?*
> 
> I think I am the perfect person to answer this. I have been working in the semiconductor industry for years, currently living in the Netherlands, lived and worked in China for 3 years, I know a lot of engineers from ASML (expecially after they hired hundreds of Turkish engineers). Let me tell you something: High-end semiconductor manufacturing is black magic. Both the processes and tools used for it are very complex. ASML’s EUV lithography machine is probably the most complex tool humankind ever developed since it stopped jumping between trees. It took billions of Euros and decades of experience to perfect it. Other experienced lithography machine suppliers failed at it. China has no experience in high-end semiconductor manufacturing tools with the exception of one-off/few-off prototypes.
> 
> ASML’s EUV lithography machine. Needs 41 semi-trucks to get transported, costs $150 million, has 100.000 major parts, has mirrors that need months of grinding to reach needed smoothness, needs multiple people with PhD’s as machine operators. Quite high-tech. Isn’t it?
> 
> Unfortunately, ASML is a very convenient target for the USA. The company uses a lot of critical parts from the USA but those parts don’t represent anything significant in the US economy in terms of their monetary value. Chinese electronics industry still depends on foreign chips so it can not threaten fabs with banning the sale of chips in China that were manufactured using ASML tools. Also, China isn’t a big customer of ASML too.
> 
> Is China hopeless? No.
> 
> 1- All of those tools are engineered and made by humans, and the laws of physics are the same both in the Netherlands and China. If the Netherlands could, then there is no reason for anybody else to fail with the correct approach.
> 
> 2- China is filthy rich compared to the Netherlands. Chinese economy is 17x of the Netherlands’, 9x of SK’s, 27x of Taiwan’s, 3+x of Japan’s. With state support, Chinese fabs and tool makers can hire the top people from the rest of the world with salaries ASML, LamResearch, AM, Synopsys, TSMC, Samsung, … simply can not compete with. A significant portion of these companies’ employees are expats anyway, most of them are just after money. In fact China is already doing this successfully with good results. For example, it already has a working EUV lithography machine prototype, already caught up with the rest in chip testing, packaging, wafer production, also its first immersion lithography machine (good enough for most things) is getting prepared for commercial use.
> 
> 3- China is a scientific powerhouse on its own. It is the country with most patent applications, most research output, graduates more STEM students than any other country, 2nd largest R&D spender, has 11 universities in top 100. This leads us to my first point. If the Netherlands could, so can China if given enough time.
> 
> 4- Catching up is much easier than innovating. Knowing something is possible and having a general knowledge of how it works make things much easier.
> 
> 5- Time is on the Chinese side. Technology of semiconductors is close to maturity/stalling (choose the word depending on your view). If the development slows (which it does) it gives China the opportunity to catch-up. If a tech revolution happens, then the playing field evens out anyway.
> 
> 6- You don’t need EUV for the most things. You don’t even need high-end processes for the most things. There is more to semiconductors than the latest smartphone processors, GPUs, and CPUs. Look at iPhone 12 teardown videos. You will see a lot of chips. Only one of them needs EUV. An average modern car has 250+ computers inside. That means thousands of chips. All of them are manufactured using old processes. This is even more true for military and space applications. Those use very old chips that are known to be reliable and secure.
> 
> Conclusion: Blocking ASML from selling EUV machines to China can hurt Chinese businesses for some time but in the grand scheme it is insignificant. The USA needs to run faster rather than keep trying to block China if it wants to preserve its dominance in tech.


You forgot the biggest elephant in the room, China is the world's biggest semiconductor market, bigger than the rest of the world combined.

The incentive for US allies to either break, or workaround US sanctions is immense.

The same is for any domestic contender. The first toolmaker to get into Chinese market is an automatic billionaire, thank the embargo.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JustAnotherPerson

Yes i think that is better for the Chinese semiconductors companies to take two step backwards before doing a leap forward, they will be better creating a complete indigenous 28-14nm or at least a de-americanized 28-14 nm production line were most of the equipment and software is sourced locally and then leap forward to advanced nodes like 7nm and even 5-3 nm. That not mean that they should ditch TSMC or foreign equipment overnight but gradually and faster decrease the dependency, optimizing the production lines, seeing what works and what not.
Luckily that is what Huawei and others are doing with the 45nm and 28nm fab, is not there just for the sanctions, Huawei is testing waters in semiconductor manufacturing, what is working, what need optimization and what is not working, Huawei is investing in EDA companies and getting semiconductor patents left and right from lithography to packaging.








Huawei Investment unit acquires stake in China based EDA firm - Gizmochina


Hubble Technology Investment, the investment arm of Huawei, has recently made the move of investing in NineCube. This investment had the company acquire stakes in the electronic design automation firm, which is based in China. This move has been widely seen as the Chinese tech giant’s aim of...




www.gizmochina.com




https://www.eet-china.com/news/202102041047.html








Huawei applied for patents on lithography equipment and systems four years ago - CnTechPost


Huawei is reportedly recruiting lithography process engineers, which has sparked widespread interest. In fact, Huawei has already applied for patents for a lithography device and a lithography systems, which seem to have been prepared for the chip manufacturing process for a long time.




cntechpost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

_Huawei may become the new ASML of the East. A great strategy since Huawei indeed has the capability and the pool of talent to ensure its success. 
Free from US hegemony. 

That is perhaps worrisome for ASML and that is why she is trying very hard to get the approval to sell its EUV to China. 

USA can only staggered China momentarily but to stop it, dream on. By the 3rd qtr or end of this year, the machinery will be grinding in action again.

Although the original plan was to achieve 75% self sufficiency in 2025, i believe it will be achieved before that. 

At this moment China is focusing in advanced packaging and testing where she has apparently moved ahead.

https://www.scmp.com/tech/big-tech/...-its-semiconductor-supply-chain-new-standards_

Reactions: Like Like:
 4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## gambit

JustAnotherPerson said:


> Yes i think that is better for the Chinese semiconductors companies to take two step backwards before doing a leap forward, they will be better creating a complete indigenous 28-14nm or at least a de-americanized 28-14 nm production line were most of the equipment and software is sourced locally and then leap forward to advanced nodes like 7nm and even 5-3 nm. That not mean that they should ditch TSMC or foreign equipment overnight but gradually and faster decrease the dependency, optimizing the production lines, seeing what works and what not.
> Luckily that is what Huawei and others are doing with the 45nm and 28nm fab, is not there just for the sanctions, Huawei is testing waters in semiconductor manufacturing, what is working, what need optimization and what is not working, Huawei is investing in EDA companies and getting semiconductor patents left and right from lithography to packaging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huawei Investment unit acquires stake in China based EDA firm - Gizmochina
> 
> 
> Hubble Technology Investment, the investment arm of Huawei, has recently made the move of investing in NineCube. This investment had the company acquire stakes in the electronic design automation firm, which is based in China. This move has been widely seen as the Chinese tech giant’s aim of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gizmochina.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.eet-china.com/news/202102041047.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huawei applied for patents on lithography equipment and systems four years ago - CnTechPost
> 
> 
> Huawei is reportedly recruiting lithography process engineers, which has sparked widespread interest. In fact, Huawei has already applied for patents for a lithography device and a lithography systems, which seem to have been prepared for the chip manufacturing process for a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cntechpost.com


It will not be easy for Huawei. Try at least two yrs of making no money.

_"You are a new player in the semicon manufacturing business. Why should I trust your products? It is irrelevant that you are using matured technology. The word 'matured' is kind for obsoleted. Nevertheless, I am willing to give you a chance. Since you have practically no experience in semicon manufacturing, I want engineering samples. The word 'engineering' does not mean experimental from your end, but what I do with commercial grade products on my end. It means I will not put your products into my devices. I will put what you have into various engineering tests according to industry standards and to how my devices are used. But I will not put your products into devices that are scheduled for my customers. Also, I am not under your time. That means I will test your products at my convenience and return to you whenever I am ready."_​
The above is essentially what every *POTENTIAL* customer will say to Huawei. It takes 3-4 months from wafer start to packaging, even with matured tech nodes. Whatever testing a potential customer does after packaging can take weeks or months. During this time, Huawei new semicon manufacturing division cannot afford to be idle waiting for those test results. Huawei must keep on producing and unfortunately, losing money.

Even if Huawei bought an existing manufacturer, that does not mean existing customers will accept Huawei's management unconditionally. Every batch at every contracted purchase will have test samples at the manufacturer's and customer's ends to ensure consistent quality. New ownerships, especially when the new owner is inexperienced, are always cause for concerns. Simply put, no one knows how the new owner will enact changes at every level. What if some workers do not like the new owner and exits the new company? That is a Quality Assurance issue, not just manpower. Each worker contributes to what is called 'institutional memory'. The more technically adept a worker, the higher that contribution. A loss of a senior engineer, regardless of reason why, is always a major negative to that particular section and must be compensated somehow.

Older tech nodes means less dies per wafer real estate. It mean less money per wafer for Huawei. As an existing customer, that is a concern for me. Huawei just took over the manufacturing site where I bought for several yrs. How do I know or be assured of Huawei's management that will secure that site's future? Each wafer that I bought from my many sources have unique IDs that tell me the when/where/how that wafer was produced. I cannot afford to have that stability at risk by the new owner. Should I begin looking elsewhere just in case?

Do not think that I am making this up.





__





404 - Page Not Found






www.esi.com





Huawei will know that I would be concerned about supply stability and would be looking for alternates.

The above is just a small sample of what Huawei will be going thru when entering the semicon manufacturing business. Huawei cannot afford to buy its own semicon products and only put into its own devices. That is a high risk of losing customers for those devices because there is no third party verification that what Huawei produced for its own use is any good compare to competitors. In other words, if Huawei produces NAND memory for its own cell phones, it must sell NAND memory on the open market for others to test and publish their findings, then people can trust Huawei cell phones and NAND products.


----------



## JustAnotherPerson

gambit said:


> It will not be easy for Huawei. Try at least two yrs of making no money.
> 
> _"You are a new player in the semicon manufacturing business. Why should I trust your products? It is irrelevant that you are using matured technology. The word 'matured' is kind for obsoleted. Nevertheless, I am willing to give you a chance. Since you have practically no experience in semicon manufacturing, I want engineering samples. The word 'engineering' does not mean experimental from your end, but what I do with commercial grade products on my end. It means I will not put your products into my devices. I will put what you have into various engineering tests according to industry standards and to how my devices are used. But I will not put your products into devices that are scheduled for my customers. Also, I am not under your time. That means I will test your products at my convenience and return to you whenever I am ready."_​
> The above is essentially what every *POTENTIAL* customer will say to Huawei. It takes 3-4 months from wafer start to packaging, even with matured tech nodes. Whatever testing a potential customer does after packaging can take weeks or months. During this time, Huawei new semicon manufacturing division cannot afford to be idle waiting for those test results. Huawei must keep on producing and unfortunately, losing money.
> 
> Even if Huawei bought an existing manufacturer, that does not mean existing customers will accept Huawei's management unconditionally. Every batch at every contracted purchase will have test samples at the manufacturer's and customer's ends to ensure consistent quality. New ownerships, especially when the new owner is inexperienced, are always cause for concerns. Simply put, no one knows how the new owner will enact changes at every level. What if some workers do not like the new owner and exits the new company? That is a Quality Assurance issue, not just manpower. Each worker contributes to what is called 'institutional memory'. The more technically adept a worker, the higher that contribution. A loss of a senior engineer, regardless of reason why, is always a major negative to that particular section and must be compensated somehow.
> 
> Older tech nodes means less dies per wafer real estate. It mean less money per wafer for Huawei. As an existing customer, that is a concern for me. Huawei just took over the manufacturing site where I bought for several yrs. How do I know or be assured of Huawei's management that will secure that site's future? Each wafer that I bought from my many sources have unique IDs that tell me the when/where/how that wafer was produced. I cannot afford to have that stability at risk by the new owner. Should I begin looking elsewhere just in case?
> 
> Do not think that I am making this up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 404 - Page Not Found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.esi.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huawei will know that I would be concerned about supply stability and would be looking for alternates.
> 
> The above is just a small sample of what Huawei will be going thru when entering the semicon manufacturing business. Huawei cannot afford to buy its own semicon products and only put into its own devices. That is a high risk of losing customers for those devices because there is no third party verification that what Huawei produced for its own use is any good compare to competitors. In other words, if Huawei produces NAND memory for its own cell phones, it must sell NAND memory on the open market for others to test and publish their findings, then people can trust Huawei cell phones and NAND products.


Yes, they are in the process of learning all that, nobody in the Huawei management team is saying that is going to be easy, but is something that needs to be done, you have to start somewhere, luckily for Huawei and thanks to the trump administration because in the past was next to impossible get China OEM companies collaborate with semiconductor companies, they are not alone in the process, they are collaborating with the rest of China semiconductor Industry and others sanctioned companies like SMIC to develop a more indigenous semiconductor industry. So they are in the process of standardizing the whole industry. That will help to increase productivity, Quality and homogeneity across the entire industry. They are already known the weak point and they are trying to solve it.








China enlists Huawei, SMIC to improve standards in its chip industry


China is enlisting academia and private industry to boost standardisation efforts to better protect its semiconductor supply-chain amid ongoing US sanctions.




www.scmp.com




Huawei has been designing their own chips for a long time, the test come from,Huawei own labs, third party testing companies and independent reviewers that benchmarks against competing products, if something doesnt work the go back to the drawing board, the only difference from now is that in the near future some of those chips are going be made by them instead a third party fab, probably at first in low volume and then in higher volume, Huawei is already doing that with their optoelectronics and photonic products in Wuhan. And don't think money is going to be a problem LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mohrenn

I think that China can catch up with the west in the next few years. People tend to forget, 10 years ago most people would've laughed at you if you said a chinese company would dominate 5G.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

gambit said:


> It will not be easy for Huawei. Try at least two yrs of making no money.
> 
> _"You are a new player in the semicon manufacturing business. Why should I trust your products? It is irrelevant that you are using matured technology. The word 'matured' is kind for obsoleted. Nevertheless, I am willing to give you a chance. Since you have practically no experience in semicon manufacturing, I want engineering samples. The word 'engineering' does not mean experimental from your end, but what I do with commercial grade products on my end. It means I will not put your products into my devices. I will put what you have into various engineering tests according to industry standards and to how my devices are used. But I will not put your products into devices that are scheduled for my customers. Also, I am not under your time. That means I will test your products at my convenience and return to you whenever I am ready."_​
> The above is essentially what every *POTENTIAL* customer will say to Huawei. It takes 3-4 months from wafer start to packaging, even with matured tech nodes. Whatever testing a potential customer does after packaging can take weeks or months. During this time, Huawei new semicon manufacturing division cannot afford to be idle waiting for those test results. Huawei must keep on producing and unfortunately, losing money.
> 
> Even if Huawei bought an existing manufacturer, that does not mean existing customers will accept Huawei's management unconditionally. Every batch at every contracted purchase will have test samples at the manufacturer's and customer's ends to ensure consistent quality. New ownerships, especially when the new owner is inexperienced, are always cause for concerns. Simply put, no one knows how the new owner will enact changes at every level. What if some workers do not like the new owner and exits the new company? That is a Quality Assurance issue, not just manpower. Each worker contributes to what is called 'institutional memory'. The more technically adept a worker, the higher that contribution. A loss of a senior engineer, regardless of reason why, is always a major negative to that particular section and must be compensated somehow.
> 
> Older tech nodes means less dies per wafer real estate. It mean less money per wafer for Huawei. As an existing customer, that is a concern for me. Huawei just took over the manufacturing site where I bought for several yrs. How do I know or be assured of Huawei's management that will secure that site's future? Each wafer that I bought from my many sources have unique IDs that tell me the when/where/how that wafer was produced. I cannot afford to have that stability at risk by the new owner. Should I begin looking elsewhere just in case?
> 
> Do not think that I am making this up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 404 - Page Not Found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.esi.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huawei will know that I would be concerned about supply stability and would be looking for alternates.
> 
> The above is just a small sample of what Huawei will be going thru when entering the semicon manufacturing business. Huawei cannot afford to buy its own semicon products and only put into its own devices. That is a high risk of losing customers for those devices because there is no third party verification that what Huawei produced for its own use is any good compare to competitors. In other words, if Huawei produces NAND memory for its own cell phones, it must sell NAND memory on the open market for others to test and publish their findings, then people can trust Huawei cell phones and NAND products.



Huawei's SoCs and modems were all designed in house, put through industry standard benchmark tests, and put in highly profitable products. Their design capabilities are proven since 1993 when Huawei debuted their first in-house ASIC. Their manufacturing capability is yet to be seen, but unlike a brand new semiconductor player, if they demonstrate equivalent benchmark results in their end products with their own fabbed products as external fabbed products, it goes a long way to ensuring profitability.

It'd be more like if Nvidia or Apple bought a fab, than a brand new player. And even relatively new players like Tsinghua Unigroup which entered the memory business in 2015 are now making money.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Han Patriot

gambit said:


> It will not be easy for Huawei. Try at least two yrs of making no money.
> 
> _"You are a new player in the semicon manufacturing business. Why should I trust your products? It is irrelevant that you are using matured technology. The word 'matured' is kind for obsoleted. Nevertheless, I am willing to give you a chance. Since you have practically no experience in semicon manufacturing, I want engineering samples. The word 'engineering' does not mean experimental from your end, but what I do with commercial grade products on my end. It means I will not put your products into my devices. I will put what you have into various engineering tests according to industry standards and to how my devices are used. But I will not put your products into devices that are scheduled for my customers. Also, I am not under your time. That means I will test your products at my convenience and return to you whenever I am ready."_​
> The above is essentially what every *POTENTIAL* customer will say to Huawei. It takes 3-4 months from wafer start to packaging, even with matured tech nodes. Whatever testing a potential customer does after packaging can take weeks or months. During this time, Huawei new semicon manufacturing division cannot afford to be idle waiting for those test results. Huawei must keep on producing and unfortunately, losing money.
> 
> Even if Huawei bought an existing manufacturer, that does not mean existing customers will accept Huawei's management unconditionally. Every batch at every contracted purchase will have test samples at the manufacturer's and customer's ends to ensure consistent quality. New ownerships, especially when the new owner is inexperienced, are always cause for concerns. Simply put, no one knows how the new owner will enact changes at every level. What if some workers do not like the new owner and exits the new company? That is a Quality Assurance issue, not just manpower. Each worker contributes to what is called 'institutional memory'. The more technically adept a worker, the higher that contribution. A loss of a senior engineer, regardless of reason why, is always a major negative to that particular section and must be compensated somehow.
> 
> Older tech nodes means less dies per wafer real estate. It mean less money per wafer for Huawei. As an existing customer, that is a concern for me. Huawei just took over the manufacturing site where I bought for several yrs. How do I know or be assured of Huawei's management that will secure that site's future? Each wafer that I bought from my many sources have unique IDs that tell me the when/where/how that wafer was produced. I cannot afford to have that stability at risk by the new owner. Should I begin looking elsewhere just in case?
> 
> Do not think that I am making this up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 404 - Page Not Found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.esi.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huawei will know that I would be concerned about supply stability and would be looking for alternates.
> 
> The above is just a small sample of what Huawei will be going thru when entering the semicon manufacturing business. Huawei cannot afford to buy its own semicon products and only put into its own devices. That is a high risk of losing customers for those devices because there is no third party verification that what Huawei produced for its own use is any good compare to competitors. In other words, if Huawei produces NAND memory for its own cell phones, it must sell NAND memory on the open market for others to test and publish their findings, then people can trust Huawei cell phones and NAND products.


We will fail, no worries mate. Why are you so afraid? What does the past 40 years tell you? We had been predicted to collapse explode and fail for almost 40 years. Yet we created some of the best companies on earth, lenovo, xiaomi, dji, bbk, Huawei, Catl, zpmc, nio, xpeng, nuctech, crrc, byd, sany, cssc, amec, alibaba, tencent, Luxshare, neway valves,


gambit said:


> It will not be easy for Huawei. Try at least two yrs of making no money.
> 
> _"You are a new player in the semicon manufacturing business. Why should I trust your products? It is irrelevant that you are using matured technology. The word 'matured' is kind for obsoleted. Nevertheless, I am willing to give you a chance. Since you have practically no experience in semicon manufacturing, I want engineering samples. The word 'engineering' does not mean experimental from your end, but what I do with commercial grade products on my end. It means I will not put your products into my devices. I will put what you have into various engineering tests according to industry standards and to how my devices are used. But I will not put your products into devices that are scheduled for my customers. Also, I am not under your time. That means I will test your products at my convenience and return to you whenever I am ready."_​
> The above is essentially what every *POTENTIAL* customer will say to Huawei. It takes 3-4 months from wafer start to packaging, even with matured tech nodes. Whatever testing a potential customer does after packaging can take weeks or months. During this time, Huawei new semicon manufacturing division cannot afford to be idle waiting for those test results. Huawei must keep on producing and unfortunately, losing money.
> 
> Even if Huawei bought an existing manufacturer, that does not mean existing customers will accept Huawei's management unconditionally. Every batch at every contracted purchase will have test samples at the manufacturer's and customer's ends to ensure consistent quality. New ownerships, especially when the new owner is inexperienced, are always cause for concerns. Simply put, no one knows how the new owner will enact changes at every level. What if some workers do not like the new owner and exits the new company? That is a Quality Assurance issue, not just manpower. Each worker contributes to what is called 'institutional memory'. The more technically adept a worker, the higher that contribution. A loss of a senior engineer, regardless of reason why, is always a major negative to that particular section and must be compensated somehow.
> 
> Older tech nodes means less dies per wafer real estate. It mean less money per wafer for Huawei. As an existing customer, that is a concern for me. Huawei just took over the manufacturing site where I bought for several yrs. How do I know or be assured of Huawei's management that will secure that site's future? Each wafer that I bought from my many sources have unique IDs that tell me the when/where/how that wafer was produced. I cannot afford to have that stability at risk by the new owner. Should I begin looking elsewhere just in case?
> 
> Do not think that I am making this up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 404 - Page Not Found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.esi.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huawei will know that I would be concerned about supply stability and would be looking for alternates.
> 
> The above is just a small sample of what Huawei will be going thru when entering the semicon manufacturing business. Huawei cannot afford to buy its own semicon products and only put into its own devices. That is a high risk of losing customers for those devices because there is no third party verification that what Huawei produced for its own use is any good compare to competitors. In other words, if Huawei produces NAND memory for its own cell phones, it must sell NAND memory on the open market for others to test and publish their findings, then people can trust Huawei cell phones and NAND products.


We will fail, no worries mate. Why are you so afraid? What does the past 40 years tell you? We had been predicted to collapse explode and fail for almost 40 years. Yet we created some of the best companies on earth, lenovo, xiaomi, dji, bbk, Huawei, Catl, zpmc, nio, xpeng, nuctech, crrc, byd, sany, cssc, amec, alibaba, tencent, Luxshare, neway valves,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JustAnotherPerson

Han Patriot said:


> We will fail, no worries mate. Why are you so afraid? What does the past 40 years tell you? We had been predicted to collapse explode and fail for almost 40 years. Yet we created some of the best companies on earth, lenovo, xiaomi, dji, bbk, Huawei, Catl, zpmc, nio, xpeng, nuctech, crrc, byd, sany, cssc, amec, alibaba, tencent, Luxshare, neway valves,
> 
> We will fail, no worries mate. Why are you so afraid? What does the past 40 years tell you? We had been predicted to collapse explode and fail for almost 40 years. Yet we created some of the best companies on earth, lenovo, xiaomi, dji, bbk, Huawei, Catl, zpmc, nio, xpeng, nuctech, crrc, byd, sany, cssc, amec, alibaba, tencent, Luxshare, neway valves,



The problem is that what he is Quoting doesn't even apply to OEM companies like Huawei, its apply to semiconductors companies who don't make their own consumer and finished products like Texas Instruments, Analog devices, Gigadevice, STM, Xilinx, most SOCs manufacturers, of course if nobody trust your ICs products, it will hinder your development. But this is not the case of Huawei who make their own products that are benchmarked no only by Huawei internal team but also by third parties. Hisilicon design most of Huawei chips from the Power management to the modem to the SOCs, those chips are fab in multiple fabs inside China and by TSMC, therefor different manufacturing quality, those chips are not sold to anyone except Huawei products and still Huawei manage to make world class products.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

Han Patriot said:


> We will fail, no worries mate. Why are you so afraid? What does the past 40 years tell you? We had been predicted to collapse explode and fail for almost 40 years. Yet we created some of the best companies on earth, lenovo, xiaomi, dji, bbk, Huawei, Catl, zpmc, nio, xpeng, nuctech, crrc, byd, sany, cssc, amec, alibaba, tencent, Luxshare, neway valves,


   
_Stop wasting yoir time with trolls.
He is not interested in what you have to say. 
*His is a selective mindset with cognitive bias for consistency rather than truth. *

As a brand Huawei is synonymous with high quality and advanced technology. 

So its success within China is almost certain and that is what Huawei needed most. The results are already showing. 

USA and its 4 eyes alliance are in denial. But it won't bother us and time is in China favour. 

Take a good look at says SMIC latest results.
Didn't the pundits in USA predicted last year that Huawei and SMIC will collapsed without US technologies? 
_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

JustAnotherPerson said:


> The problem is that what he is Quoting doesn't even apply to OEM companies like Huawei,...
> 
> Hisilicon design most of Huawei chips from the Power management to the modem to the SOCs, those chips are fab in multiple fabs inside China and by TSMC, *therefor different manufacturing quality*, those chips are not sold to anyone except Huawei products and still Huawei manage to make world class products.


You do not see the problem for the customer that you just posted?

See this wafer map...???







I can walk into any semicon manufacturing company, including Huawei and even foundry contractors like TSMC, and have a meaningful conversation with any process engineer regarding what happened on the upper left quadrant. Is it hardware, software, or product related? Can you say the same? I will even be generous and give you a hint: edge dies.

The US ban affects foundry contractors like TSMC who works for Huawei. As a customer, I may not have the right to see your process recipes, but every manufacturer will give me info on how its semicon products are made. If I believe that your products are 'world class', it is because I seen enough of the equipment involved, the education of your engineers, the training of your line workers, the ISO cleanliness of your production floor, and the list is long.

Regarding the wafer map. If I find out that batch came from a production line that involves equipment that are not commonly accepted in the industry, such as from equipment suppliers like Advantest or TEL or Applied Materials, I can cancel our contract and there is nothing you can do about it because our contract stipulated that you are allowed to use only established industry equipment, not just your products pass benchmarks testing. You think that foundries can use any equipment they want? Why do you think the US ban had such a shock to the industry in the first place?

If I bought 1000 of your routers in the past, it is because I have done my homework regarding how your routers are made. Now I found out you made your own chips and installed them in the routers in our next contract? Your other customers may have blind trust in you, but do not expect the same from me. You did not tell me of the change so consider our next contract cancelled. Do you really believe this sort of thing never happened in the semicon industry?

You have 24 hrs to tell me if the problem on that wafer came from hardware, software, or product related, or even combinations of all three. And your answer had better be good because my bullshit meter works very well.


----------



## Han Patriot

gambit said:


> You do not see the problem for the customer that you just posted?
> 
> See this wafer map...???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can walk into any semicon manufacturing company, including Huawei and even foundry contractors like TSMC, and have a meaningful conversation with any process engineer regarding what happened on the upper left quadrant. Is it hardware, software, or product related? Can you say the same? I will even be generous and give you a hint: edge dies.
> 
> The US ban affects foundry contractors like TSMC who works for Huawei. As a customer, I may not have the right to see your process recipes, but every manufacturer will give me info on how its semicon products are made. If I believe that your products are 'world class', it is because I seen enough of the equipment involved, the education of your engineers, the training of your line workers, the ISO cleanliness of your production floor, and the list is long.
> 
> Regarding the wafer map. If I find out that batch came from a production line that involves equipment that are not commonly accepted in the industry, such as from equipment suppliers like Advantest or TEL or Applied Materials, I can cancel our contract and there is nothing you can do about it because our contract stipulated that you are allowed to use only established industry equipment, not just your products pass benchmarks testing. You think that foundries can use any equipment they want? Why do you think the US ban had such a shock to the industry in the first place?
> 
> If I bought 1000 of your routers in the past, it is because I have done my homework regarding how your routers are made. Now I found out you made your own chips and installed them in the routers in our next contract? Your other customers may have blind trust in you, but do not expect the same from me. You did not tell me of the change so consider our next contract cancelled. Do you really believe this sort of thing never happened in the semicon industry?
> 
> You have 24 hrs to tell me if the problem on that wafer came from hardware, software, or product related, or even combinations of all three. And your answer had better be good because my bullshit meter works very well.


I see a big blob of blue from an u known source. And someone telling me China can never catch up despite not knowing a single shit about Chinese capabilities and typing grandfather's story to overwhelm any meaningful exchange of idea.

Please write a report on the efficiency of Smic, and their capabilities and also tell us about the optics capabilities of Chinese manufacturers or what about the euv prototype currently getting tested?

And apart from typing a bunch of self righteous unverified crap, please explain it as well with a source a verified source. NOW DO IT AND COME BACK AND TALK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

Han Patriot said:


> I see a big blob of blue from an u known source. And someone telling me China can never catch up despite not knowing a single shit about Chinese capabilities and typing grandfather's story to overwhelm any meaningful exchange of idea.


Like I always said: I am not here to change your mind but to provide the facts and truth to the silent readers out there. There are at least two PDF Chinese members who claimed to have yrs of semicon experience. Go ask them about the validity of that 'blob of blue'.


----------



## Han Patriot

gambit said:


> Like I always said: I am not here to change your mind but to provide the facts and truth to the silent readers out there. There are at least two PDF Chinese members who claimed to have yrs of semicon experience. Go ask them about the validity of that 'blob of blue'.


No problem with facts but you need to explain your facts, I have a cousin working in a semicon plant in Africa but doesn't mean he understands the situation in a semicon fab in the artic right? So explain and justify your points. You ever worked in a Chinese fab? What is their efficiency levels, their competency levels? What company are those? What is the current research levels of China, have you seen a Smee machine? What you are describing is a process technology instead of an equipment technology. Processes can be refined over time, equipment is a totally different beast. You may know how to make chips but doesn't mean you know how to make the machines. TSMC and Samsung are both technological less advanced than China because they use Asml machines, they can't produce those machines. China can produce the resist materials and almost the entire chain of machines except euv. Do you know the current status of our euv prototype? You know jackshit mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

Han Patriot said:


> What you are describing is a process technology instead of an equipment technology.
> 
> You know jackshit mate.


The fact that you tried to pull this on the readers mean it is *YOU* who knows jackshit, mate.

In semicon manufacturing, process technology and equipment technology are known and often they can be *LEGALLY* binding. If you change to a new photoresist, you can be legally obligated to let your customers know, and they in turn are legally obligated to keep that fact secret. Processes are tied to equipment technology. On a wafer with over 1000 dies, an SSD in the tester PC will outperform the computer with the old spin hard drive, reducing product testing time and increase shipment, potentially leading to increase market share. All this just from changing to an SSD in the tester's PC. The process is the wafer testing software. The new technology is the SSD. But because the SSD have greater I/O than the spinner drive, now the functional testing engineer must rewrite his code to have better memory allocation, just one example, because if he does not make the change, the odds of data corruption increases which will lead to false good dies. So in trying to prove me wrong, you ended up looking an ignorant fool, which is the usual.


----------



## gambit

Han Patriot said:


> I see a big blob of blue from an u known source.


And I see someone who is intellectually lazy. The insinuation here is that since I did not post a source of that wafer map, the validity of my comment is automatically suspect.

Now...If you have any bit of intelligence, you would have used keywords search and you would have found this...





__





WaferMap Convert Glossary of Terms


glossary of terms for wafer maps



www.artwork.com





...Or this...





__





Die Per Wafer Calculator - CALY Technologies


Die Per Wafer Calculator Die Yield Calculator Max Die Per Wafer Murphy’s Low model of Die Yield Wafer Map SiC Devices 100mm 200mm Silicon wafer




caly-technologies.com





You would have recognized that the color scheme is irrelevant as manufacturers will have their own. But the important thing is that there has to be a wafer map that clearly outlined prime dies from non-prime dies. So my lack of sourcing is a non-issue.

Bottom line is that I know what I am talking about while the best you can do is put together a word salad and hope that bowl will make you sound like you know the subject, which you do not.


----------



## Han Patriot

gambit said:


> The fact that you tried to pull this on the readers mean it is *YOU* who knows jackshit, mate.
> 
> In semicon manufacturing, process technology and equipment technology are known and often they can be *LEGALLY* binding. If you change to a new photoresist, you can be legally obligated to let your customers know, and they in turn are legally obligated to keep that fact secret. Processes are tied to equipment technology. On a wafer with over 1000 dies, an SSD in the tester PC will outperform the computer with the old spin hard drive, reducing product testing time and increase shipment, potentially leading to increase market share. All this just from changing to an SSD in the tester's PC. The process is the wafer testing software. The new technology is the SSD. But because the SSD have greater I/O than the spinner drive, now the functional testing engineer must rewrite his code to have better memory allocation, just one example, because if he does not make the change, the odds of data corruption increases which will lead to false good dies. So in trying to prove me wrong, you ended up looking an ignorant fool, which is the usual.


Process technology and equipment are two different things altogether. It maybe Co developed as in the case of TSMC with Asml for certain processes but not for the machine itself. The machines are tuned or programmed for certain propriety processes, understand numb numb? Else Asml wouildnt be able to sell machines to Samsung or others. This again shows you know jackshit. Might just be one guy working in a testing facility. Lol


gambit said:


> And I see someone who is intellectually lazy. The insinuation here is that since I did not post a source of that wafer map, the validity of my comment is automatically suspect.
> 
> Now...If you have any bit of intelligence, you would have used keywords search and you would have found this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WaferMap Convert Glossary of Terms
> 
> 
> glossary of terms for wafer maps
> 
> 
> 
> www.artwork.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Or this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Per Wafer Calculator - CALY Technologies
> 
> 
> Die Per Wafer Calculator Die Yield Calculator Max Die Per Wafer Murphy’s Low model of Die Yield Wafer Map SiC Devices 100mm 200mm Silicon wafer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caly-technologies.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would have recognized that the color scheme is irrelevant as manufacturers will have their own. But the important thing is that there has to be a wafer map that clearly outlined prime dies from non-prime dies. So my lack of sourcing is a non-issue.
> 
> Bottom line is that I know what I am talking about while the best you can do is put together a word salad and hope that bowl will make you sound like you know the subject, which you do not.


Again its a big blue blob from an unknown source, please tell me is it from Smic? And explain to me how does it define efficiency and yields? And prove that big blue blob is from Chinese fabs? Stop copy pasting Google stuff my dear expert.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beidou2020

Stop feeding the Vietnamese troll and ruining this thread. Put the troll on ignore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JustAnotherPerson

gambit said:


> You do not see the problem for the customer that you just posted?
> 
> See this wafer map...???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can walk into any semicon manufacturing company, including Huawei and even foundry contractors like TSMC, and have a meaningful conversation with any process engineer regarding what happened on the upper left quadrant. Is it hardware, software, or product related? Can you say the same? I will even be generous and give you a hint: edge dies.
> 
> The US ban affects foundry contractors like TSMC who works for Huawei. As a customer, I may not have the right to see your process recipes, but every manufacturer will give me info on how its semicon products are made. If I believe that your products are 'world class', it is because I seen enough of the equipment involved, the education of your engineers, the training of your line workers, the ISO cleanliness of your production floor, and the list is long.
> 
> Regarding the wafer map. If I find out that batch came from a production line that involves equipment that are not commonly accepted in the industry, such as from equipment suppliers like Advantest or TEL or Applied Materials, I can cancel our contract and there is nothing you can do about it because our contract stipulated that you are allowed to use only established industry equipment, not just your products pass benchmarks testing. You think that foundries can use any equipment they want? Why do you think the US ban had such a shock to the industry in the first place?
> 
> If I bought 1000 of your routers in the past, it is because I have done my homework regarding how your routers are made. Now I found out you made your own chips and installed them in the routers in our next contract? Your other customers may have blind trust in you, but do not expect the same from me. You did not tell me of the change so consider our next contract cancelled. Do you really believe this sort of thing never happened in the semicon industry?
> 
> You have 24 hrs to tell me if the problem on that wafer came from hardware, software, or product related, or even combinations of all three. And your answer had better be good because my bullshit meter works very well.


Your are give me time limits? who you think you are?
Dude i know you have the best job of the world as a wafer tester,but what you saying apply better to ICs products "maybe" rather end user products, Huawei if their end user products perform as good as before they will not have trouble selling their end user products, what the end user wants is performance/cost against the competition, they will take Huawei products and they will test it in their networks, if they pass the realibility test they will use it. For god sake most IT equipment procurers that dont even know who applied materials or TEL is, they know who Realtek or Qualcomm is and what performance is. And that apply even less for consumer products, smartphones, home routers,etc.
Maybe in the US or in a country with the political interest of outing Huawei of their networks, maybe just maybe in those places that would apply, "you should only manufacture with American equipment", until procurement get to expensive and they have to buy Huawei hardware again.
Or Maybe you are saying that they will be not capable of fulfilling their orders or that they will have delays until they perfect the art, Ok that understandable and that is a bigger worry for most telecom's companies. that is why they hoarded semiconductors to have enough for a few years until they perfect their abilities and one of the reasons why the electronic industry is dealing with a shortage of semiconductors.
Why are even discussing this? Lets wait and see.


----------



## gambit

JustAnotherPerson said:


> Your are give me time limits? who you think you are?


Someone who has experience in the industry.



JustAnotherPerson said:


> Dude i know you have the best job of the world as a wafer tester,but what you saying apply better to ICs products "maybe" rather end user products, Huawei if their end user products perform as good as before they will not have trouble selling their end user products, what the end user wants is performance/cost against the competition, they will take Huawei products and they will test it in their networks, if they pass the realibility test they will use it.


IC products? The more and more non experience people like you continue, the more and more foolish you look.

Ever heard of IATF Certification? Most likely you and your Chinese pals have not.





__





IATF 16949:2016 Certification - Automotive Management | NQA


IATF 16949 is the quality management standard for the automotive industry. Get IATF 16949 certified and enjoy the benefits. Contact us to get started!




www.nqa.com





The International Automotive Task Force (IATF) standardization and certification was created in the interests of inevitable automotive autonomous technology. Basically, any product, not just electrical and electronics, that is to be employed in the incoming autonomous vehicle application must be certified to different standards because failure at 100 km/hr usually involves in deaths.

Here are 16949's requirements:









What Does It Mean To Be IATF 16949:2016 Certified? | Intran Blog


What Does It Mean To Be IATF 16949:2016 Certified, And Why Is It A Good Thing For Auto Parts Manufacturers? Find Out More Here On The Intran Blog.




www.intran.mx





_The requirements delineated in IATF 16949:2016 cover every aspect of the production process, including:_​
_Planning_
_Product development_
_Quality control_
_Manufacturing process_
_Machine performance_
_Continual improvement_
_Corrective action_
It means IATF inspectors will audit everything you do and make that is one degree from anything that move that is under computer controlled, and that means automobiles, buses, trains, and trucks. It covers the education level of your workers, the ergonomics of your equipment so that your workers can operate the machinery safely, how you handle chemicals, how you test your products, and the *NON-PRODUCT RELATED* list is long.

This company is a supplier to the automotive industry and 16949 certified.









IATF 16949 Certified Auto Parts Manufacturer | Precision Die Casting


PHB is an IATF 16949 certified automotive parts manufacturer. This certification is for precision aluminum die casting & CNC machining in the auto industry.




www.phbcorp.com





Aluminum Die Casting
Zinc Die Casting
CNC Machining
Fabricating Production Materials
Do you see any electronics in their services?

Here is an example of Huawei capacitors that are IATF certified.






About Us | Changzhou Huawei Capacitor







www.huaweicapacitor.com





_We strictly observe ISO9001 & *TS16949 *quality management system, ISO14001 environmental management system, QCO80000 hazardous substance management system and UL certifications on high voltage products. Our factories have been enhancing the reliability of our *capacitors* by implementing the processes of international agency approvals and certificates._​


https://www.huaweicapacitor.com/wp-content/uploads/TS-16949.pdf



Do those look like ICs to you? Huawei did say 'electrolytic' capacitors.

Here are TDK's and Nichicon's IATF certification that covers their electrolytic capacitors.









ISO, IATF, and CSR certificates


Here you will find an overview of all corporate and location certificates. Convince yourself of our high standards!




www.tdk-electronics.tdk.com









__





NICHICON CORPORATION | Company Data | IATF16949 Certification






www.nichicon.co.jp





How many Huawei's products are for automotive applications? How could Huawei lose 16949 certification? Is it possible that by changing foundry fab contractor that Huawei *WOULD* lose 16949 certification? You can bet your next yr's salary -- whatever you make -- that 'Yes'.









With the chips down, Huawei risks losing its technical edge | Light Reading


US sanctions leave the company with few options for high-quality components. A loss of competitiveness will be hard to avoid.




www.lightreading.com





_"SMIC doesn't have 7nm capability," says Gwennap. "They are several years behind TSMC in that regard and just started on 14nm. Huawei would have to take existing designs and completely redo them to work at SMIC and in the process *probably end up losing a certain amount of performance or capability because of SMIC's older technology*."_​
It is not just about IATF certification.

When you are moving billions of currency on the trading market, that is akin to moving at 100 km/hr on the highways. Companies cannot afford to lose milliseconds behind the competition. Now they just learned that their supplier Huawei is forced to produce inferior electronics?

Huawei is in a shitworld of hurt and everybody in the industry knows it.


----------



## Paul2

gambit said:


> The International Automotive Task Force (IATF) standardization and certification was created in the interests of inevitable automotive autonomous technology. Basically, any product, not just electrical and electronics, that is to be employed in the incoming autonomous vehicle application must be certified to different standards because failure at 100 km/hr usually involves in deaths.


And that's part of reason why automotive still sits on 200mm, and in fact get incomparably shittier chips than people on 300mm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paul2

gambit said:


> You do not see the problem for the customer that you just posted?
> 
> See this wafer map...???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can walk into any semicon manufacturing company, including Huawei and even foundry contractors like TSMC, and have a meaningful conversation with any process engineer regarding what happened on the upper left quadrant. Is it hardware, software, or product related? Can you say the same? I will even be generous and give you a hint: edge dies.
> 
> The US ban affects foundry contractors like TSMC who works for Huawei. As a customer, I may not have the right to see your process recipes, but every manufacturer will give me info on how its semicon products are made. If I believe that your products are 'world class', it is because I seen enough of the equipment involved, the education of your engineers, the training of your line workers, the ISO cleanliness of your production floor, and the list is long.
> 
> Regarding the wafer map. If I find out that batch came from a production line that involves equipment that are not commonly accepted in the industry, such as from equipment suppliers like Advantest or TEL or Applied Materials, I can cancel our contract and there is nothing you can do about it because our contract stipulated that you are allowed to use only established industry equipment, not just your products pass benchmarks testing. You think that foundries can use any equipment they want? Why do you think the US ban had such a shock to the industry in the first place?
> 
> If I bought 1000 of your routers in the past, it is because I have done my homework regarding how your routers are made. Now I found out you made your own chips and installed them in the routers in our next contract? Your other customers may have blind trust in you, but do not expect the same from me. You did not tell me of the change so consider our next contract cancelled. Do you really believe this sort of thing never happened in the semicon industry?
> 
> You have 24 hrs to tell me if the problem on that wafer came from hardware, software, or product related, or even combinations of all three. And your answer had better be good because my bullshit meter works very well.


Looks like a bad wafer to me than anything.

The semi industry in China is well, Chinese industry. Domestic 200mm fabs were always having a windfall for a simple reason of them being n times cheaper than any other foreign option.

Now, US spooked the industry very good, and it may even push people into the 300mm age as the premium for domestically made chips will raise eventually.

China is world's biggest semiconductor market, bigger than the rest of the world combined, want you or not.

Any like a real embargo will be windfall for our domestic IC industry.

Taiwanese had an option to "strangle" mainland's industry for decades, now think, why do you thing they didn't, and even went as far as protesting Trump's bans? It's simple, ICs sold to China makes them tons of money.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pangu

SMIC To Set Up $12 Billion Plant In Shanghai, China For Sub-14nm Chip Nodes

The Municipal and Development Reform Commission of the Chinese Eastern Port city Shanghai has announced the list of major construction projects for 2021. This list focuses on-chip fabrication firms, adding a host of other names in addition to the Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corporation (SMIC), which is widely thought of as China's only alternative to the Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company (TSMC) in the wake of stringent American sanctions.

The list covers several industries which the Shanghai authorities have deemed necessary for social development and keeping up with global industries. It consists of 166 projects in total, out of which seven chip firms including SMIC have also made the cut.

Through the project list, SMIC will be able to set up its SN1 12-inch (300mm) wafer production line and it will be joined by Huali Microelectronics, who also plans to establish a 12-inch line. 12-inch silicon wafers are generally used to integrated circuit chips that are used in a host of consumer electronics. Huali's Huahong No. 5 plant in Mainland China was also the country's first fully-automated chip production line. It covers the 55nm, 40nm and 28nm process nodes and is capable of producing 35,000 wafers-per-month. The company is also building a second plant in the Kangqiaozhen subdistrict of Pudong, Shangai to manufacture 40,000 12-inch wafers-per-month, start from the 28nm process and go as low as 14nm.

SMIC's SN1 plant is also located in Pudong, and it will focus on developing advanced process technology nodes below 14nm. Through the plant, the chipmaker hopes to produce 35,000 units-per-month, and the facility requires a $12 billion investment. The chipmaker is moving ahead with its plans to manufacture 7nm chips, but its plans of moving further down are hampered by an inability to secure Extreme Ultraviolet (EUV) machines that use smaller light wavelengths and enable fabs to easily reduce transistor sizes over standard diffusion lithographic equipment.

Dutch company ASML's EUV machines are at the heart of modern-day chip fabrication. Image: ASML
Other chip firms part of the list include Jita Semiconductor, Jingce Semiconductor's R&D headquarters and manufacturing base, Geke Semiconductor, Dingtai Semiconductor, Xinsheng Semiconductor, Shanghai Tianyue and Shanghai Lingang. The projects include Jingce's R&D headquarters and manufacturing base, Geke's 12-inch imaging solution R&D project, Dingtai's 12-inch automated wafer manufacturing facility, Xinsheng's 12-inch IC silicon wafer R&D and manufacturing project, Tianyue's silicon carbide development and Lingang's 4-inch and 6-inch mass production lines.

Of all the companies mentioned, Xinsheng is the most ambitious. The firm, headquartered in the Baoan district of Shenzen city, aims to beef up its production to produce up to one million pieces-per-month. Currently, it is capable of manufacturing 150,000 pieces/month, and it was the first Chinese company to successfully sell 12-inch wafers on a large scale. Its capacity expansion to 300,000 pieces/month is in the second stage of development and the chipmaker hopes that the phase will be complete by the end of this year.

In addition to chip fabrication, a burgeoning upstream and downstream industry is also taking shape in China. In this supply chain, equipment manufacturing companies are perhaps the most important, as they highlight efforts towards achieving freedom from international sanctions. China Microelectronics, Xiamen Sheng Mei Shi Automation Equipment Co., Ltd and KST are part of the equipment manufacturing chain, but their progress in achieving global parity is unclear.










SMIC To Set Up $12 Billion Plant In Shanghai, China For Sub-14nm Chip Nodes


China's Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corporation (SMIC) is setting up new facilities in Shanghai, China as part of a broader push




wccftech.com

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JustAnotherPerson

gambit said:


> Someone who has experience in the industry.
> 
> 
> IC products? The more and more non experience people like you continue, the more and more foolish you look.
> 
> Ever heard of IATF Certification? Most likely you and your Chinese pals have not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IATF 16949:2016 Certification - Automotive Management | NQA
> 
> 
> IATF 16949 is the quality management standard for the automotive industry. Get IATF 16949 certified and enjoy the benefits. Contact us to get started!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nqa.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The International Automotive Task Force (IATF) standardization and certification was created in the interests of inevitable automotive autonomous technology. Basically, any product, not just electrical and electronics, that is to be employed in the incoming autonomous vehicle application must be certified to different standards because failure at 100 km/hr usually involves in deaths.
> 
> Here are 16949's requirements:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Does It Mean To Be IATF 16949:2016 Certified? | Intran Blog
> 
> 
> What Does It Mean To Be IATF 16949:2016 Certified, And Why Is It A Good Thing For Auto Parts Manufacturers? Find Out More Here On The Intran Blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.intran.mx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The requirements delineated in IATF 16949:2016 cover every aspect of the production process, including:_​
> _Planning_
> _Product development_
> _Quality control_
> _Manufacturing process_
> _Machine performance_
> _Continual improvement_
> _Corrective action_
> It means IATF inspectors will audit everything you do and make that is one degree from anything that move that is under computer controlled, and that means automobiles, buses, trains, and trucks. It covers the education level of your workers, the ergonomics of your equipment so that your workers can operate the machinery safely, how you handle chemicals, how you test your products, and the *NON-PRODUCT RELATED* list is long.
> 
> This company is a supplier to the automotive industry and 16949 certified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IATF 16949 Certified Auto Parts Manufacturer | Precision Die Casting
> 
> 
> PHB is an IATF 16949 certified automotive parts manufacturer. This certification is for precision aluminum die casting & CNC machining in the auto industry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.phbcorp.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aluminum Die Casting
> Zinc Die Casting
> CNC Machining
> Fabricating Production Materials
> Do you see any electronics in their services?
> 
> Here is an example of Huawei capacitors that are IATF certified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About Us | Changzhou Huawei Capacitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huaweicapacitor.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _We strictly observe ISO9001 & *TS16949 *quality management system, ISO14001 environmental management system, QCO80000 hazardous substance management system and UL certifications on high voltage products. Our factories have been enhancing the reliability of our *capacitors* by implementing the processes of international agency approvals and certificates._​
> 
> 
> https://www.huaweicapacitor.com/wp-content/uploads/TS-16949.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Do those look like ICs to you? Huawei did say 'electrolytic' capacitors.
> 
> Here are TDK's and Nichicon's IATF certification that covers their electrolytic capacitors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISO, IATF, and CSR certificates
> 
> 
> Here you will find an overview of all corporate and location certificates. Convince yourself of our high standards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tdk-electronics.tdk.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICHICON CORPORATION | Company Data | IATF16949 Certification
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nichicon.co.jp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many Huawei's products are for automotive applications? How could Huawei lose 16949 certification? Is it possible that by changing foundry fab contractor that Huawei *WOULD* lose 16949 certification? You can bet your next yr's salary -- whatever you make -- that 'Yes'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the chips down, Huawei risks losing its technical edge | Light Reading
> 
> 
> US sanctions leave the company with few options for high-quality components. A loss of competitiveness will be hard to avoid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lightreading.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"SMIC doesn't have 7nm capability," says Gwennap. "They are several years behind TSMC in that regard and just started on 14nm. Huawei would have to take existing designs and completely redo them to work at SMIC and in the process *probably end up losing a certain amount of performance or capability because of SMIC's older technology*."_​
> It is not just about IATF certification.
> 
> When you are moving billions of currency on the trading market, that is akin to moving at 100 km/hr on the highways. Companies cannot afford to lose milliseconds behind the competition. Now they just learned that their supplier Huawei is forced to produce inferior electronics?
> 
> Huawei is in a shitworld of hurt and everybody in the industry knows it.


Dude you are all over the place, its hurts, first you talk about wafers, then equipment saying that "if you dont use that or this American equipment we wont buy your products" which is different from "if your equipment is not standard certificated we wont buy your products", my guess is that most Chinese equipment, material and software are already certificated or in the process of getting certificated. Then give a example of automotive standards when the main bulk of Huawei business is telecom, networking and consumer products. At least give me an example of telecom and networking standards, Huawei automotive bussiness is mostly in China. You see the certification for that capacitor that you put as an example, is probably made by Huawei factory in China with mostly Chinese made equipment. and they still manage to get certificated. it will be the same for their ICs products that mostly will be use in their end user products.
But i get you idea. Huawei as a company will make sure that all the process that they develop get patented, follow and get certification by the correct national and international standards bodies, JEDEC, ISOs, whatever, most Chinese semiconductor equipment manufacturers are probably already certificated internationally and the same goes for the materials manufacturers. That is a given, that is not disputable, *we dont even need to discuss this*, Huawei is one of the most certificated companies in the world. you can bet your yr salary by the time Huawei process are running they will be already certificated. like i say before the reason the hoarded components is to have time to develop their process. the whole automotive industry is suffering for that.
Are you are an expert? disputable, maybe you have your dream job as a wafer tester or maybe you are just a google search warrior, Either way i dont care.
This is not disputable, we can talk after *they develop their process* about efficiency or if they will be able manufacture enough chips to fulfill their orders or if the fabs will be able to keep with their growth or if they will be able to jump to more advance nodes or if the cost of running a semiconductor fab will be too high. Anything else is a waste of time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kuge

gambit tends to go tangent to the main subjects is what i have been noticing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

*New US$12 billion factory for SMIC 7nm and other sub-14nm wafers*


SMIC is the third largest semiconductor manufacturer internationally. (Image Source: SMIC)
The Shanghai Municipal and Development Reform Commission has announced US$12 billion in project funding for a new SMIC-owned semiconductor foundry to produce sub-14nm wafers. This is another step towards creating an independent semiconductor industry in China that avoids US sanctions.
Craig Ward, 02/08/2021


Shanghai China-based SMIC, the third-largest semiconductor manufacturer in the world, and the Shanghai government have announced the development of a new US$12 billion plant to focus on its 14nm and smaller lithography.
As reported by WCCFTech, SMIC’s new factory was one of the dozens of new projects funded by the Shanghai regional government to create a self-sustaining supply chain for electronics production. Producing its own 7nm wafers is particularly relevant for the company after being added to the United State’s trade entity blacklist in late 2020.
This new manufacturing plant currently has targeted output of 35k 12-inch wafers per month. This will be a drop in the bucket compared to SMIC’s current 385k 8-inch and 195k 12-inch wafer production, but it is significant because this fab will make up a large portion of the company’s sub-14nm production.
SMIC’s new 7nm node, announced in October of last year, will be produced at the new factory. This node reportedly compares well to competing nodes from other semiconductor manufacturers in all but performance, leading to tailoring the output to low-performance/low-power uses.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## JustAnotherPerson

kuge said:


> gambit tends to go tangent to the main subjects is what i have been noticing.


Yes, if he is an expert, he needs to improve his communication skills.
I think what he is trying to say is: "Because Huawei is *"new" *in the semiconductor manufacturing business every facility, equipment and materials they use need to be ISO and standard certificated and that will take some time and that will make Huawei lose some business". 
Ok that understandable and my guess is that Huawei have preparing for that for some time and they are collaborating with other semiconductors companies like smic.


----------



## Han Patriot

JustAnotherPerson said:


> Yes, if he is an expert, he needs to improve his communication skills.
> I think what he is trying to say is: "Because Huawei is *"new" *in the semiconductor manufacturing business every facility, equipment and materials they use need to be ISO and standard certificated and that will take some time and that will make Huawei lose some business".
> Ok that understandable and my guess is that Huawei have preparing for that for some time and they are collaborating with other semiconductors companies like smic.


The toilet in my company is iso certified, did that genius just said capacitors and equate them to semiconductors, I think he needs to get back to elementary school if he doesn't understand semiconductors.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

gambit said:


> Regarding the wafer map. If I find out that batch came from a production line that involves equipment that are not commonly accepted in the industry, such as from equipment suppliers like Advantest or TEL or Applied Materials, I can cancel our contract and there is nothing you can do about it because our contract stipulated that you are allowed to use only established industry equipment, not just your products pass benchmarks testing.



Your assumption is that Chinese equipment won't get certified. That assumption is wrong.









AMEC 5nm plasma etching tools verified by TSMC


Advanced Micro-Fabrication Equipment (AMEC) announced recently its in-house developed 5nm plasma etching tools have been verified by Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Company (TSMC).



www.digitimes.com










TSMC Selects Akrion for Critical Mask-cleaning Tool - NAURA Akrion


Allentown, Pa., May 14, 2003 – Akrion today announced that TSMC has booked a repeat order for the Akrion Mask Clean System. TSMC will use the tool to clean advanced photomasks that enable the production of 130-nanometer and 90-nanometer semiconductor devices. The tool will ship in the second...




www.naura-akrion.com





Apple also just bought a new fab in San Jose.

Did Apple lose all its business because there is no evidence Apple has ever successfully manufactured semiconductor devices and thus no one can trust them? Maybe all their products need to be tested again from the component level up at a physical level, and not a single sale can be made until that happens?









Apple buys former Maxim chip fab in North San Jose, neighboring Samsung Semiconductor | AppleInsider


Apple just paid $18.2 million for a small 70,000 square foot silicon chip fab, formerly owned by Samsung, located in North San Jose, California, about a 20 minute drive from its current Infinite Loop headquarters in Cupertino.




appleinsider.com

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

Great Wall Motor enters chip industry with investment in auto chip firm Horizon Robotics


Great Wall Motors announced today that it has completed a strategic investment in Horizon Robotics, an automotive chip company, which means it has officially entered the chip industry.




cnevpost.com






Great Wall Motor announced today that it has completed a strategic investment in Horizon Robotics, an automotive chip company, which means it has officially entered the chip industry.

Great Wall Motor said that it will develop in the chip industry through strategic investment, strategic cooperation and independent research and development.

*Since the end of last year, many car companies have been caught in the situation of chip shortage, Great Wall Motor became another car company to enter the chip manufacturing industry after BYD.*

According to the strategic cooperation framework agreement signed by both parties, they will focus on the direction of advanced driver-assistance systems (ADAS), high-level autonomous driving and intelligent cockpit, and jointly explore automotive intelligent technology and develop intelligent car products.

They will also layout intelligent core technologies such as autonomous driving and intelligent network connection to accelerate the development and mass production of intelligent vehicles.

Wei Jianjun, chairman of Great Wall Motor, said that with the development of automotive intelligence, the importance of chips for the automotive industry is increasingly prominent.


"I believe Great Wall Motor and Horizon can give full play to their respective core R&D capabilities in the future, jointly build a full chain of self-driving AI core technologies, and focus on promoting in-depth cooperation in the direction of front-end mass production," he stated.

Horizon founder and CEO Yu Kai said that the two sides will be committed to promoting the construction of smart car ecology and jointly building future-oriented smart car products.

The vice president of Great Wall Motor had previously said, "Chip is the core component of intelligent development, and Great Wall Motor is very concerned about this area."

*Horizon is the only technology company in China that has achieved front-end mass production of automotive smart chips, and already has chip solutions for L2-L3 , and will launch chips for L3/L4 autonomous driving in the future.*


Currently over 45% of Great Wall Motor' models are equipped with L2 smart driving and will achieve China's first fully redundant L3 autonomous driving this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## gambit

JustAnotherPerson said:


> Dude you are all over the place, its hurts, first you talk about wafers, then equipment saying that "if you dont use that or this American equipment we wont buy your products" which is different from "if your equipment is not standard certificated we wont buy your products", my guess is that most Chinese equipment, material and software are already certificated or in the process of getting certificated. Then give a example of automotive standards when the main bulk of Huawei business is telecom, networking and consumer products. At least give me an example of telecom and networking standards, Huawei automotive bussiness is mostly in China. You see the certification for that capacitor that you put as an example, is probably made by Huawei factory in China with mostly Chinese made equipment. and they still manage to get certificated. it will be the same for their ICs products that mostly will be use in their end user products.
> But i get you idea. Huawei as a company will make sure that all the process that they develop get patented, follow and get certification by the correct national and international standards bodies, JEDEC, ISOs, whatever, most Chinese semiconductor equipment manufacturers are probably already certificated internationally and the same goes for the materials manufacturers. That is a given, that is not disputable, *we dont even need to discuss this*, Huawei is one of the most certificated companies in the world. you can bet your yr salary by the time Huawei process are running they will be already certificated. like i say before the reason the hoarded components is to have time to develop their process. the whole automotive industry is suffering for that.
> Are you are an expert? disputable, maybe you have your dream job as a wafer tester or maybe you are just a google search warrior, Either way i dont care.
> This is not disputable, we can talk after *they develop their process* about efficiency or if they will be able manufacture enough chips to fulfill their orders or if the fabs will be able to keep with their growth or if they will be able to jump to more advance nodes or if the cost of running a semiconductor fab will be too high. Anything else is a waste of time.


The point that you missed -- no surprise there -- is that you do not know what you are talking about. You have no relevant experience in the semicon industry. That much is clear. The result is that people like you tends to bloviate about the subjects involved at a high level.

The problem with high level commentaries is that, while it gives the gullible the impression that the speaker (you) a veneer of knowledge, you are ultimately misleading the readers. People thinks that somehow Huawei can just jump from one node to the next, one contractor to the next, one supplier to the next, and all without consequences. Then when people like who have actual *WORK EXPERIENCE* in the field begin to point out your errors, misleading information, and false assumptions, I am 'all over the place'. It is actually a good debating tactic because you to some degrees managed to portray me as wrong, and that is all that matter to you -- face saving. Not because you genuinely are interested in improving your knowledge.

You mocked me as nothing more than a 'wafer tester'. Yet, there are at least two PDF Chinese members whose claims to have relevant semicon experience knows that I know what am talking about. They know that me and my counterparts in their companies are the final line of defense of manufacturing defects to the customers. They did not dispute what I said because they could not. You guessed but your guesses are not educated, and it is because you are not interested in doing proper research before you open your virtual mouth and speak.


----------



## gambit

Paul2 said:


> Looks like a bad wafer to me than anything.


It was a CMP scratch. This one is unusual in the sense that normal CMP scratches that involved particles, the offending particle(s) are lodged in the pad, so the scratches would have arcs or swirls across the wafer. With this event, the particles were dislodged but remained trapped between the pad and the wafer, then the particles traversed from the edge across the face then finally was displaced off the wafer. Edge dies are always problematic in manufacturing and finally to test, even for matured products, so based upon the electrical data, the particles in this event damaged the die structures for the edge dies deeper than normal compare to the other dies. This wafer was scheduled for a Tier 1 customer who was very picky so the wafer as sold to a Tier 3 client, then the rest of the lot was sold to the original Tier 1 client at a 'good will' discount.



Paul2 said:


> The semi industry in China is well, Chinese industry. Domestic 200mm fabs were always having a windfall for a simple reason of them being n times cheaper than any other foreign option.
> 
> Now, US spooked the industry very good, and it *may even push people into the 300mm age as the premium for domestically made chips will raise eventually.*
> 
> China is world's biggest semiconductor market, bigger than the rest of the world combined, want you or not.
> 
> Any like a real embargo will be windfall for our domestic IC industry.
> 
> Taiwanese had an option to "strangle" mainland's industry for decades, now think, why do you thing they didn't, and even went as far as protesting Trump's bans? It's simple, ICs sold to China makes them tons of money.


The best the industry have is 'may'.









A Massive Chip Shortage Is Hitting the Entire Semiconductor Industry - ExtremeTech


COVID-19, economic disruptions, yield issues, and the impact of scalping bots have all affected technology purchases this year, but there's a new argument for what's causing such general problems across so many markets: Insufficient investment in 200mm wafers.




www.extremetech.com





_200mm was supposed to fade away as 300mm came online, and that worked from 2007 – 2014, but the trend reversed thereafter. Customers like building on 200mm fab lines because the manufacturing technologies are extremely mature and the costs are low. *Many customers don’t get much benefit from moving to lower geometries, and they want to stick with the designs they’ve already paid for. Many IoT sensors and similar products are therefore built at relatively large process nodes.* As demand for these products has grown, 200mm capacity has gotten difficult to book. Large foundries like TSMC have been slow to add new 200mm capacity, and 200mm utilization was already high at many fabs before the pandemic hit._​
The highlighted is problematic for the transition to 300 mm and it is the same for a supposedly move from 300 to 450 mm, which have been in limbo for more than a decade.

Precisely because the automotive industry have different standards for autonomous applications, developers would rather stick with what they know to be proven. For the foreseeable future, as the EV matures in designs, engineering, and mass manufacturing, the EV will have more internal volume so the need for miniaturization, as expected with 300 mm geometries, will not be there, keeping the 200 mm wafers around for as long as the fabs can make money from them.









Electronics trade group warns lead times will grow for components amid global chip shortage


The Electronics Components Industry Association, a major trade group, warned Wednesday that lead times will grow for obtaining a broad range of electronic components amid | Toyota, however, said it is confident it can secure enough chip supply for several months




www.fierceelectronics.com





_“As demand for automotive electronics has rebounded, the shortage of chips produced on 200 mm wafers has become much more acute,” according to research ECIA cited by Joel Huskra in an article published in December. *The typical car requires 50 to 150 semiconductors.*_​
An autonomous EV delivering pizza to my house will have similar size as my old FJ Cruiser, so what is the point of miniaturization with 300 mm geometries for all those sensors and memory modules?

Further, the 200 mm equipment have been paid for, so there is less incentive to transition to 300 mm wafers.









200mm Demand Surges


Despite slowdown in some areas, shortages will continue into 2021 due to lack of equipment.




semiengineering.com





_Equipment vendors see similar trends. *“The outlook for SPTS’ 200mm wafer processing equipment is very strong, as it has been for the past 5 years or so,” *said David Butler, executive vice president and general manager for SPTS Technologies, a KLA Company. “The buoyancy of the smaller wafer market is very visible in our own stats. As a percentage of our total business, sales for 200mm or smaller declined from 2010 to 2015 when it approached an approximate 50/50 split with 300mm. Then the trend reversed, and the 200mm or smaller percentage is back to 2010 levels.”_​
So not only have my 200 mm equipment paid for, any new 200 mm wafer equipment I need to buy to replace the worn out ones will not be of any 'leading edge' technologies like the 300 mm wafer equipment, therefore, less cost. My clients will be satisfied that I am not losing any certification and time because these are established technologies. If I build/buy a 300 mm fab, it would be monumentally stupid, not to say losing money, to build common products with 200 mm geometries on a 300 mm wafer. So why should I risk at least 2 yrs of making no money by moving to 300 mm ?

That article was dated *Dec 2020*.

This is why what the US did to Chinese companies, Huawei in particular, sent shock waves throughout the semicon industry. Just because 200 mm wafer technologies are established, only some of those technologies are either not affected by the ban or alternates can be adopted. Chinese semicon equipment makers will still have to qualify their products even if all their clients are Chinese enforced by Chinese laws. This make 200 mm wafer technologies and associated equipment even more valuable, which means more money the foundries can charge.


----------



## Han Patriot

Damn it! Dont spam this thread, summarize and state your point, not copy post the whole shit. Retard

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## JustAnotherPerson

A workshop in advance patterning systems (lithography) celebrated in Chengdu China.


Program - IWAPS


a lot of work in neural networks (AI) for mask designs


http://www.jommpublish.com/static/publish/AE/8D/1D/694BA8416395E763FCA39ADEC1/10.33079.jomm.20030407.pdf


optical defect corrections
Kingsemi equipment


http://16025079.s21d-16.faiusrd.com/0/ABUIABA9GAAgoqPH-QUotPH9gwQ?f=Day2A_PM_S2_2_Xie_kingSemi+control+particle%28public%29+.pdf&v=1605489058


And Hisilicon works in 12nm Finfet

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JustAnotherPerson

Another Chinese company making lithography tools


http://www.advantools.net/







首页 - 合肥芯硕半导体有限公司







advantools.cases.ycway.com









ATD - 半导体激光直写光刻设备 - 合肥芯硕半导体有限公司







advantools.cases.ycway.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## gambit

Han Patriot said:


> Damn it! Dont spam this thread, summarize and state your point, not copy post the whole shit. Retard


Consider this thread lucky that I did not go all out. Your pals know I can.


----------



## Han Patriot

gambit said:


> Consider this thread lucky that I did not go all out. Your pals know I can.


It's called copy pasting and spamming. And you are proud of that? Omg.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## gambit

Han Patriot said:


> It's called copy pasting and spamming. And you are proud of that? Omg.


Copied/pasted from experience, something you do not have. So yes, am proud of that.


----------



## Han Patriot

gambit said:


> Copied/pasted from experience, something you do not have. So yes, am proud of that.


Experience on what? Bullshiting? Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## gambit

Han Patriot said:


> Experience on what?


Military aviation issues. Something you do not have because you were essentially a conscript reject by the PLA.



Han Patriot said:


> Bullshiting? Lol


Exposing PDF Chinese bullshit. Lol. All this time, you guys have been posting rosy news about Huawei and Chinese semicon industry. Now it must sucks to see reality schlapped in your face and there is not a damn thing you can do except whine about my sources. Your two friends who claimed to have semicon experience? I took them at their words. Did they challenged my sources and personal comments? No, they could not. Because either they lied about themselves or with their experience they knew I was talking the truth. Sucks to be *YOU*, eh?

You have a problem with my copy/paste posts? Fine. Go look at the first post in this thread.


----------



## jamahir

So from 2014, the year this thread was created, all that China has managed to do is set up fabs, and that too by I guess importing foreign machinery ( Dutch ? ) ?

In these seven years China hasn't managed to give to the world some indigenous processor architecture or some new type of memory ( like from the American company Nantero ).

All that China has managed in these seven years is use Western architectures and technologies and at maximum build big factories to manufacture these items.

So what is the so-called dominance about ?


----------



## Beidou2020

@waz please remove the troll posts by the trolls. Ruining a great thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

jamahir said:


> So from 2014, the year this thread was created, all that China has managed to do is set up fabs, and that too by I guess importing foreign machinery ( Dutch ? ) ?
> 
> In these seven years China hasn't managed to give to the world some indigenous processor architecture or some new type of memory ( like from the American company Nantero ).
> 
> All that China has managed in these seven years is use Western architectures and technologies and at maximum build big factories to manufacture these items.
> 
> So what is the so-called dominance about ?


Dumb idiot think Rome can be build in a day?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kankan326

jamahir said:


> So from 2014, the year this thread was created, all that China has managed to do is set up fabs, and that too by I guess importing foreign machinery ( Dutch ? ) ?
> 
> In these seven years China hasn't managed to give to the world some indigenous processor architecture or some new type of memory ( like from the American company Nantero ).
> 
> All that China has managed in these seven years is use Western architectures and technologies and at maximum build big factories to manufacture these items.
> 
> So what is the so-called dominance about ?


Because China used to believe international industrial division. Which was promoted by US and now also broke by US itself. It is US' fault who changed the game rules made by itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jamahir

Beidou2020 said:


> @waz please remove the troll posts by the trolls. Ruining a great thread.



I merely asked some simple questions. What is so trollish about them ?



Beast said:


> Dumb idiot think Rome can be build in a day?



So you agree that just pushing large amounts of money and engineers isn't going to help develop new processor and memory architectures and techniques ?

China has been working with the American MIPS processor architecture and the British ARM processor architecture for a long time. By now, Chinese computer scientists should have learnt from those two and designed something new.

As for you calling me an idiot, I have been designing a processor and OS for some years now. Me against entire China. 



kankan326 said:


> Because China used to believe international industrial division. Which was promoted by US and now also broke by US itself. It is US' fault who changed the game rules made by itself.



OK but shouldn't China have foreseen that USA will break the rules at some point ?


----------



## Beast

jamahir said:


> I merely asked some simple questions. What is so trollish about them ?
> 
> 
> 
> So you agree that just pushing large amounts of money and engineers isn't going to help develop a new processor and memory architectures and techniques ?
> 
> China has been working with the American MIPS processor architecture and the British ARM processor architecture for a long time. By now, Chinese computer scientists should have learnt from those two and designed something new.
> 
> As for you calling me an idiot, I have been designing a processor and OS for some years now. Me against entire China.
> 
> 
> 
> OK but shouldn't China have foreseen that USA will break the rules at some point ?


You need to read more of this thread before try being a smart alec.









Backgrounder: What is 'Loongson' computer chip?


Learn more about China's effort to replace Intel and AMD in case the U.S. pull the plug.




news.cgtn.com





All our military equipment including satellite are running Chinese processor unlike France, India and many other countries military equipment. The most critical equipment are in our hands. 

This is after billion of dollars pour in and the fruit is seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Beast said:


> You need to read more of this thread before try being a smart alec.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backgrounder: What is 'Loongson' computer chip?
> 
> 
> Learn more about China's effort to replace Intel and AMD in case the U.S. pull the plug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.cgtn.com



Dear sir, from your linked article :


> But Loongson found its own way. They bought a license from MIPS and made Loongson 2 series, which powered commercial products like the Lemote Yeeloong netbook computer.





> With that said, Loongson is being applied to China's space program and some military systems. Since the chip is MIPS-compatible, modern computer systems like GNU/Linux can run on it without big problems.


So that particular version of Loongson was based on the American architecture MIPS.

However, the article goes on :


> In the same year, Loongson announced their own CPU architecture, the Godson 464E, which is no longer MIPS-dependent.


Now that is good news. However, there is the question of writing a new operating system software for this new processor architecture, so it begs the question : What is the processor architecture ? I won't be surprised if to avoid the step of writing a new operating system the Chinese engineers simply went in for another commercially available processor architecture like the British ARM processor, since Linux and the entire ARM software ecosystem is already available. Unless of course you point me to an article which proves conclusively that this Loongson version is entirely a new architecture, in which case are the questions : Why is this Loongson not being sold to the rest of the world ? Why do Chinese made computers ( cell phones etc ) use ARM processors ?



Beast said:


> All our military equipment including satellite are running Chinese processor unlike France, India and many other countries military equipment. The most critical equipment are in our hands.



India has a small fabrication facility called SCL ( Semi-conductor Laboratory ) which produces processors ( not indigenous design sadly ) for India's space and military applications.


----------



## Beast

jamahir said:


> Dear sir, from your linked article :
> 
> 
> So that particular version of Loongson was based on the American architecture MIPS.
> 
> However, the article goes on :
> 
> Now that is good news. However, there is the question of writing a new operating system software for this new processor architecture, so it begs the question : What is the processor architecture ? I won't be surprised if to avoid the step of writing a new operating system the Chinese engineers simply went in for another commercially available processor architecture like the British ARM processor, since Linux and the entire ARM software ecosystem is already available. Unless of course you point me to an article which proves conclusively that this Loongson version is entirely a new architecture, in which case are the questions : Why is this Loongson not being sold to the rest of the world ? Why do Chinese made computers ( cell phones etc ) use ARM processors ?
> 
> 
> 
> India has a small fabrication facility called SCL ( Semi-conductor Laboratory ) which specifically produces processors ( not indigenous design sadly ) for space and military applications.



Stop divert the point. Do western has right to audit Chinese military equipment to check whether development right or loyalty paid to western with their architect or software? They have no control our critical component unlike those military deploy western chips which has chances of being hack and intercept or even cut off from supply.


----------



## jamahir

Beast said:


> Stop divert the point. Do western has right to audit Chinese military equipment to check whether development right or loyalty paid to western with their architect or software? They have no control our critical component unlike those military deploy western chips which has chances of being hack and intercept or even cut off from supply.



I agree with your second point that China having the ability to fabricate processors and other chips means that Western militaries cannot hack into Chinese computers or that Western governments won't be able to cut off supply. I agree to this.

But my original point was : Has China has produced a new processor architecture / ISA ? Has China given this new processor ISA to the world, say in its cell phone products ?


----------



## obj 705A

@jamahir 
Having a well developed semiconductor industry is no easy task, heck it is far much more difficult than any other industry, it requires a significant amount of time and money, 7 years is nothing for such a tremendous task. Seven years is like the blink of an eye for developing semiconductors.
And no miracles can happen in this industry, by that I mean this industry can only mature as the country itself matures, the only countries that have a good semiconductor industry (excluding the US) are relatively small countries who can only focus on few industries, take the Taiwan province as an example, yes they have a good semiconductor industry but that's about it, China has so much more, they are developing almost every single piece of technology. 
Even a country like South Korea, which has a good semiconductor industry in addition to many other industries , yet the scale of it pales in comparison to the number of industries that China has, I can't even enumerate them because China has so much.

Also did you bother reading the news that get posted in this thread?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

jamahir said:


> I agree with your second point that China having the ability to fabricate processors and other chips means that Western militaries cannot hack into Chinese computers or that Western governments won't be able to cut off supply. I agree to this.
> 
> But my original point was : Has China has produced a new processor architecture / ISA ? Has China given this new processor ISA to the world, say in its cell phone products ?


Cell phone is just a single sector of whole world product. There are many sector we are already being self sufficient and proves our billion investment pays off. We are on track for 7nm chips of smartphone for this year. 5nm will still need sometime which is not far.

Ask yourself why all foreign car manufacturer like German, Japan are grumbling about lack of chips for their car while Chinese car manufacturers has no such problems?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## somsak

jamahir said:


> I agree with your second point that China having the ability to fabricate processors and other chips means that Western militaries cannot hack into Chinese computers or that Western governments won't be able to cut off supply. I agree to this.
> 
> But my original point was : Has China has produced a new processor architecture / ISA ? Has China given this new processor ISA to the world, say in its cell phone products ?


Yes. 




__





Sunway SW26010 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

jamahir said:


> I agree with your second point that China having the ability to fabricate processors and other chips means that Western militaries cannot hack into Chinese computers or that Western governments won't be able to cut off supply. I agree to this.
> 
> But my original point was : Has China has produced a new processor architecture / ISA ? Has China given this new processor ISA to the world, say in its cell phone products ?



Trade war is a much recent phenomenon. By Then, China's objective was to be placed in the value chain, not to dominate it. 

The thread title suggests that, too. Breaking down monopoly does not mean domination on China's part.

I guess we were all brainwashed into the idea of complex interdepence and market rationalism. Yet, Trump has proven that market rationalism is relative, not absolute. 

Currently, too, China does not seek domination, but independence only. This is especially so in the past two years (Second part of Trump's term). 

I think any developing/non-Western country that places all their faith in Western magnanimouty or ideological affinity is in the wrong eventually. 

China learned it by experience. It is fighting with blood and tear. How about those unable to learn?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Han Patriot

TaiShang said:


> Trade war is a much recent phenomenon. By Then, China's objective was to be placed in the value chain, not to dominate it.
> 
> The thread title suggests that, too. Breaking down monopoly does not mean domination on China's part.
> 
> I guess we were all brainwashed into the idea of complex interdepence and market rationalism. Yet, Trump has proven that market rationalism is relative, not absolute.
> 
> Currently, too, China does not seek domination, but independence only. This is especially so in the past two years (Second part of Trump's term).
> 
> I think any developing/non-Western country that places all their faith in Western magnanimouty or ideological affinity is in the wrong eventually.
> 
> China learned it by experience. It is fighting with blood and tear. How about those unable to learn?


People tend to forget China prefered shared prosperity but now US is forcing us to be tech independent, even the Europeans are awake now.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Paul2

gambit said:


> _200mm was supposed to fade away as 300mm came online, and that worked from 2007 – 2014, but the trend reversed thereafter. Customers like building on 200mm fab lines because the manufacturing technologies are extremely mature and the costs are low. *Many customers don’t get much benefit from moving to lower geometries, and they want to stick with the designs they’ve already paid*_​
> The highlighted is problematic for the transition to 300 mm and it is the same for a supposedly move from 300 to 450 mm, which have been in limbo for more than a decade.


300mm economic advantage becomes insurmountable at high volumes, but *the automotive is not near that point*. Its a market of small lots, and really assorted IC.

200mm has the advantage of super-cheap masks, and small lots. This matters a lot in a *quite small* automotive IC market. They would've stuck to 200mm, even without the certification being a showstopper for automotive ICs.

By the way G450C was Cuomo's pet project through SUNY which hosted the program, and went bust after NYC government dropped the ball on it after Cuomo bribery scandal.



gambit said:


> Precisely because the automotive industry have different standards for autonomous applications, developers would rather stick with what they know to be proven. For the foreseeable future, as the EV matures in designs, engineering, and mass manufacturing, the EV will have more internal volume so the need for miniaturization, as expected with 300 mm geometries, will not be there, keeping the 200 mm wafers around for as long as the fabs can make money from them.


I see it going very much like you say, but here are some counter arguments.

Some companies may move just because of 300mm capacity guarantees being more solid than 200mm, but I see no industry-wide need to move. TI, I know, does a majority of its mixed signal on 300mm for every project they can't make on their own fabs exactly because of that.

Further increase in 200mm demand will lessen its economic appeal for sure. 200mm fabs can't keep increasing lead times to infinity.

And... even the certification is not a showstopper. You've better have seen horror story like run-cards on stuff sold to automotive. Having seen some myself, I can only wonder what's the point of all that certification now if buyers don't really care.


gambit said:


> My clients will be satisfied that I am not losing any certification and time because these are established technologies. If I build/buy a 300 mm fab, it would be monumentally stupid, not to say losing money, to build common products with 200 mm geometries on a 300 mm wafer. So why should I risk at least 2 yrs of making no money by moving to 300 mm ?


Money wise, 200mm is surely a gold mine now.

SMIC's idea to use 200mm in a first tier fab in 2018 was laughed out, but now they are shovelling money.

And yes, and idea of using new 300mm fabs to produce at 200mm geometries does not make sense, even with the current demand crunch. Prices on 180nm-90nm need to go up like twice for that to happen, and if they will, then people will switch to lower geometries at least for logic.


gambit said:


> This make 200 mm wafer technologies and associated equipment even more valuable, which means more money the foundries can charge.


Money, and time will tell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

jamahir said:


> So from 2014, the year this thread was created, all that China has managed to do is set up fabs, and that too by I guess importing foreign machinery ( Dutch ? ) ?
> 
> In these seven years China hasn't managed to give to the world some indigenous processor architecture or some new type of memory ( like from the American company Nantero ).
> 
> All that China has managed in these seven years is use Western architectures and technologies and at maximum build big factories to manufacture these items.
> 
> So what is the so-called dominance about ?



YMTC introduced a new fab technique called X-tacking for NAND flash to essentially double memory density by separately fabricating the readout circuits and the memory circuits on 2 separate wafers, then bonding them. This was rewarded by the 2018 Best of Show award in flash memory.

Previous memory architectures required that the logic IC be fabricated next to the memory IC. This reduces memory density. In addition, the entire chip is limited by the largest or least efficient process. X-tacking allows for much higher memory density because the logic IC no longer takes up room next to the memory IC but is rather stacked on top of it. In addition it allows separate processes on the logic portion and the memory portion, allowing each process to be optimized for each.

In contrast, your Nantero was founded in 2001 and still does not have a commercial product. It was talked about as a "startup to watch"... in 2013. So currently, no, they don't have a new form of memory. It's just theoretical.

Reactions: Like Like:
10 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> The first light source based on SSMB specifically for application in EUV lithography is already in the planning stage near Beijing."


Research published in Nature journal by team involving Tsinghua Uni.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

AMEC posts net profit jump of 161% in 2020


Shanghai-based semiconductor vendor cites investment returns and booming demand for chips as it repo




www.shine.cn






Shanghai-based AMEC, the largest semiconductor equipment vendor on the Chinese mainland, *reported a 161-percent jump in net profit last year thanks to investment returns and booming chip demands, *the STAR-listed firm said on Thursday.

AMEC’s revenue last year gained 16.8 percent to 2.27 billion yuan (US$349.2 million) while net profit surged to 492 million yuan.

It was in the middle of the company’s previous expectations, which had forecast its net profit hitting 440 to 520 million yuan.
AMEC offers core equipment for chip makers such as SMIC, the top chipmaker on the Chinese mainland.

Among the net profit total, AMEC earned 262 million yuan for holding shares in SMIC, which listed in the Shanghai STAR Market last year. SMIC is now the STAR Market’s No. 1 firm by market value.

Shanghai plans to double the value of the local integrated circuit industry by 2025, which boost the whole industry, especially local firms such as AMEC, SMIC and National Silicon.

But AMEC also faces an uncertain business environment.

*SMIC, its major client, was added in the US Entity List last year, which affected its sales and capacity, and further influenced sales of AMEC’s equipment.*

Source: SHINE Editor: Wang Yanlin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## serenity

https://www.globaltimes.cn/page/202101/1212799.shtml

Alternative RISC and ISA are not difficult at all. You can even use different types to build some new variations.

It is like saying some Chinese manufacturer of chips use ARM architecture is bad like Feynman using Arabic numbers means Feynman cannot do anything without it.

Anyway Sunway is different from Loongsoon and others. There are many Chinese companies that have only recently started doing good progress.

@jamahir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Moore Thread, a Chinese GPU chip design company, announced on February 25 that it has raised two rounds of funding totaling billions of RMB.

The Pre-A round was led by Shenzhen Capital Group, Sequoia Capital, and GGV Capital, with other investors including China Merchants Group and ByteDance participating.

The funds will be used to drive technology development, early market expansion, and follow-on product development, the company said.

*Founded in October 2020*, Moore Thread says its core members come from NVIDIA, Microsoft, Intel, AMD, Arm, and others, with key members having more than 10+ years of experience in GPU drivers, compilation, AI chips, and software algorithms.


Moore Thread says it is a mature team that can cover the complete structure of GPU R&D and design, manufacturing, marketing and sales, and service support.

Moore Thread says the founders have more than 15 years of experience in the industry and have led the world's top chip companies to develop the China GPU ecosystem.

Rumor has it that Moore Thread's founder is James Zhang Jianzhong, NVIDIA's global vice president and general manager of China.

*Zhang joined NVIDIA in May 2005 and has been with the company for over 15 years, and is rumored to have left NVIDIA in last September, while Moore Thread was registered last October.*









Chinese GPU design firm Moore Thread raises billions in financing 100 days after founding - CnTechPost


Moore Thread, a Chinese GPU chip design company, announced on February 25 that it has raised two rounds of funding totaling billions of RMB.




cntechpost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JustAnotherPerson

Interesting startup Nano-Imprint Lithography company in China, posted in the SDF.


http://www.amisnano.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

China to give greater support to chip industry, MIIT says - CnTechPost


The Chinese government will give strong support to the chip industry at the national level, a Chinese official said today.




cntechpost.com





The Chinese government will give strong support to the chip industry at the national level, a Chinese official said today.

Tian Yulong, the chief engineer of the Industry and Information Technology of China (MIIT), introduced the development of China's chip industry in a press conference on the morning of March 1.

Chip integrated circuits are the cornerstone of the information society, and the high-quality development of the chip industry is related to the development of the modern information industry and industrial chain, Tian said.

The Chinese government attaches great importance to the chip industry and integrated circuit industry, and has issued policies to promote the high-quality development of the integrated circuit industry and software industry, he stated.

"The chip industry needs to strengthen cooperation on a global scale to build a chip industry chain together to make it more sustainable and provide support for the development of information technology in China and globally," Tian said.


China's IC sales revenue reaches RMB 884.8 billion ($136.8 billion) in 2020, with an average growth rate of 20 percent, three times the growth rate of the global industry in the same period.








(Photo: Unsplash)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qwerrty

JustAnotherPerson said:


> Interesting startup Nano-Imprint Lithography company in China, posted in the SDF.
> 
> 
> http://www.amisnano.com/


hauwei should take a look at that company


----------



## JustAnotherPerson

Different light sources from different countries for the same machine.


https://electronics360.globalspec.com/article/15411/new-light-source-qualified-for-asml-s-nxt-2050i-scanner







Gigaphoton Begins Mass Production and Shipment of the ARFi GT66A Light Source Compatible with Cutting-Edge Miniaturization Technologies | Gigaphoton


[:en] December 16, 2020 Equipped with New Technologies to Accelerate a Technological Shift 　Oyama, Tochigi; December 16, 2020, GIGAPHOTON Inc. (Head office: Oyama, Tochigi; President & CEO: Katsumi Uranaka), a manufacturer of light sources for semiconductor lithography, has announced the start...




www.gigaphoton.com




Maybe ASML is trying to secure the Chinese market?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

_USA government have just approved licences for suppliers to resume its supplies to SMIC for the 14nm and 28nm process.  _


----------



## Han Patriot

CAPRICORN-88 said:


> _USA government have just approved licences for suppliers to resume its supplies to SMIC for the 14nm and 28nm process. _


Biden can't stop the ban, but he can approve individual export licenses. Trump was angry with China personally. Biden can't appear soft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

_IMO it may have something to do with the acute chips shortage that has crippled US automakers. The problem won't go away with any Presidential Executive Order.

Whatever the machinery is already set into motion and China will not divert from its present course and that is to achieve self reliance and sufficiency.

The other breaking news is President Xi Jinping has heaped his praise for Jack Ma's Alibaba for their contribution to poverty elevation in China. 
This is especially confusing to Western News Media who earlier claimed that President Xi is personally responsible for the persecution of Jack Ma.  _


Han Patriot said:


> Biden can't stop the ban, but he can approve individual export licenses. Trump was angry with China personally. Biden can't appear soft.


_Don't get it wrong, these approvals for the licence are issued by US FCC and not by President Biden. He hasn't done anything yet. It was Trump who was responsible for issuing those executive orders back in December 2020._

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Paul2

Han Patriot said:


> Biden can't stop the ban, but he can approve individual export licenses. Trump was angry with China personally. Biden can't appear soft.


Biden can appear soft, and not many will ever care.

Saying that Beijing is a political pinata for American politicians doesn't mean that they can't speak loud, and do nothing at the same time.


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

CAPRICORN-88 said:


> _USA government have just approved licences for suppliers to resume its supplies to SMIC for the 14nm and 28nm process. _


This is just an indication of China's progress - the slimy weasels will only clear nodes China has already or will soon achieve self-sufficiency in in an attempt to take sales from Chinese companies. I guarantee that in a few years, ASML will suddenly be granted a licence to export its EUV to China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fitpOsitive

Martian2 said:


> *Semiconductor showdown: TSMC, Intel, Samsung, Global Foundries, IBM, SMIC, and UMC*
> 
> This thread is for people who are interested in semiconductors. I'll start with two posts about SMIC and TSMC's 16nm FinFET. Afterwards, I'll start analyzing the strengths and weaknesses of the various competing firms. Also, I will illuminate the reasons behind TSMC's current technological lead and evaluate the probability of other companies in closing the gap.
> 
> In essence, this thread will keep an eye on the semiconductor industry and keep track of who's winning or losing.
> ----------
> 
> SMIC is China's largest semiconductor manufacturer. Its future prospect looks really good.
> 
> Firstly, SMIC derives an astounding 40 percent of its revenue from China. With a strong home market, SMIC will continue to prosper as the Chinese economy grows at 7.5% annually.
> 
> Secondly, SMIC has caught up to Global Foundries, Samsung, and UMC at 28nm. This means SMIC is no longer confined to the low end of the semiconductor industry. SMIC can now compete at the middle of the market, which comprises the bulk of industry sales.
> 
> In October 2011, TSMC was the first foundry to mass manufacture wafers (and chips) at 28nm. TSMC was able to charge a premium for about two years until Global Foundries and Samsung caught up in technology and yield.
> 
> In January 2014, TSMC transitioned to a more advanced 20nm process. Currently, Qualcomm and Apple are paying a premium to mass manufacture chips with TSMC's 20nm technology. 28nm has become a commodity and no longer commands a premium.
> ----------
> 
> SMIC caps two-year turnaround with record-high earnings | South China Morning Post
> 
> "*SMIC caps two-year turnaround with record-high earnings*
> by Bien Perez
> 19 February, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SMIC's wafer foundry in Shanghai expects more orders for chips on the back of China's 4G mobile network expansion. (Photo: Bloomberg)
> 
> Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corp (SMIC), the mainland's largest contract chipmaker, expects business in its core mainland market to pick up later this year on the back of the country's 4G mobile network expansion and the growing adoption of smart cards.
> 
> "We expect more significant ramp-up in 2015," SMIC chief executive Chiu Tzu-yin said in a conference call with analysts yesterday.
> 
> The once-struggling, Shanghai-based company capped a remarkable two-year turnaround under Chiu when it reported record earnings for the 12 months to December.
> 
> *Its net profit last year rose 660 per cent to a record US$173.2 million, from US$22.8 million in 2012, due to strong demand from customers on the mainland, increased wafer revenue and greater use of capacity at its chip fabrication plants.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Revenue increased about 22 per cent to a record US$2.07 billion from US$1.70 billion in 2012.*
> 
> 'China continues to be a leading source of high growth for SMIC,' Chiu said. 'In 2013, China accounted for 40.4 per cent of our total revenue.'
> 
> Mainland customers consist of domestic 'fabless' semiconductor companies, which design chips and outsource fabrication to semiconductor foundries like SMIC.
> 
> The company's biggest multinational customers include Texas Instruments and Qualcomm, which supply most of the essential semiconductors used in smartphones.
> 
> Inventory correction, however, saw SMIC post a 68.5 per cent year-on-year decline in fourth-quarter net profit to US$14.68 million. Revenue advanced 1.2 per cent to US$491.79 million.
> 
> In a research note, Bernstein Research forecast SMIC's 40/45-nanometre foundry process, which primarily makes chips for applications such as smartphones and media tablets, would contribute up to 25 per cent of total revenue this year, compared with 13 per cent last year.
> 
> Bernstein said it expected further growth for SMIC to come from capacity expansion. Last June, SMIC formed a US$3.6 billion joint venture with Beijing's municipal government to build a new chip fabrication plant in the capital.
> 
> SMIC's capital expenditure this year will reach US$880 million, of which US$570 million will be for the Beijing project."


EDA tools will be the biggest hurdle. If China solves this issue then we can expect something substantial from China. Otherwise its all is like license production.


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

fitpOsitive said:


> EDA tools will be the biggest hurdle. If China solves this issue then we can expect something substantial from China. Otherwise its all is like license production.


 
_Ever heard of a Chinese EDA software company called E-EPIC based in Nanjing. It announced a breakthrough in October last year. 
Following that there are a number of other EDA startup that were announced in China. 
So everything is already happening and very rapidly._

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beidou2020

ZeEa5KPul said:


> This is just an indication of China's progress - the slimy weasels will only clear nodes China has already or will soon achieve self-sufficiency in in an attempt to take sales from Chinese companies. I guarantee that in a few years, ASML will suddenly be granted a licence to export its EUV to China.



Time to ban all Western chip equipment imports where China is self-sufficient. This way they don’t get a share of the Chinese market when they come begging.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366781346555846657

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Han Patriot

CAPRICORN-88 said:


> _IMO it may have something to do with the acute chips shortage that has crippled US automakers. The problem won't go away with any Presidential Executive Order.
> 
> Whatever the machinery is already set into motion and China will not divert from its present course and that is to achieve self reliance and sufficiency.
> 
> The other breaking news is President Xi Jinping has heaped his praise for Jack Ma's Alibaba for their contribution to poverty elevation in China.
> This is especially confusing to Western News Media who earlier claimed that President Xi is personally responsible for the persecution of Jack Ma.
> 
> Don't get it wrong, these approvals for the licence are issued by US FCC and not by President Biden. He hasn't done anything yet. It was Trump who was responsible for issuing those executive orders back in December 2020._


i don't think its the FCC, its the commerce or state department. Export licenses are issued by these two entities, and not asking their respective secretaries to stop those licenses is already a win for China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

China’s TCL Is Looking to Invest in Chip Sector, Founder Says






www.yicaiglobal.com










China’s TCL Is Looking to Invest in Chip Sector, Founder Says

(Yicai Global) March 4 -- Chinese display maker TCL Technology Group has set up a semiconductor business division and is exploring investment opportunities in the chip industry to boost the firm’s competitiveness, according to its founder.

TCL is looking at making investments in the areas of power semiconductor devices and integrated circuit design through its chip industry investment fund, Li Dongsheng told Yicai Global.

In particular, TCL plans to expand the production capacity of PSDs amid increasing demand from manufacturers, including new energy vehicle makers, Li said. The Huizhou-based company also aims to seek breakthroughs in the chip design fields of smart devices, displays, and renewable energy, he added.

*Li, who is also a deputy to this month’s National People's Congress, has prepared a proposal to advance the nation’s display manufacturing sector.*

China’s annual production of new displays has topped CNY400 billion (USD61.8 billion), and its liquid-crystal display industry is the world’s biggest. But it has yet to become a powerhouse in new display technologies.

TCL is already vying for opportunities via acquisitions. Unit TCL China Star Optoelectronics Technology is in the process of purchasing Samsung Electronic’s LCD panel plant in the eastern Chinese city of Suzhou with the transaction expected to close this month.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JustAnotherPerson

http://www.germanlitho.com/#%E9%A6%96%E9%A1%B5


----------



## TaiShang

Alibaba's DAMO Academy says aiming for major breakthroughs in chips and quantum computing - CnTechPost


Alibaba's research and innovation institute DAMO Academy says it will increase its investment in technology in an effort to achieve major breakthroughs in areas including chips and quantum computing.




cntechpost.com





Chinese tech giant Alibaba's research and innovation institute DAMO Academy says it will *increase its investment in technology in an effort to achieve major breakthroughs in areas including chips and quantum computing.*

"Alibaba pioneered the exploration of cloud computing in China 12 years ago with its self-developed operating system that broke the foreign monopoly on the underlying cloud computing technology," said Jeff Zhang Jianfeng, head of DAMO Academy.

Alibaba said it has formed a research system with DAMO Academy as the core, and laid out in the fields of artificial intelligence, chips, quantum computing, blockchain and autonomous driving.

DAMO Academy has 14 labs, research centers in eight regions around the world, and incubated two high-tech companies, PingTouGe Semiconductor and Xiaomanlv.

Alibaba has invested more than RMB 100 billion ($15.4 billion) in overall technology and R&D in 2020, with more than 60% of the company-wide technical staff.









(Source: Alibaba Cloud)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Paul2

JustAnotherPerson said:


> http://www.germanlitho.com/#%E9%A6%96%E9%A1%B5


Really not so "German" litho ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

TaiShang said:


> China’s TCL Is Looking to Invest in Chip Sector, Founder Says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yicaiglobal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China’s TCL Is Looking to Invest in Chip Sector, Founder Says
> 
> (Yicai Global) March 4 -- Chinese display maker TCL Technology Group has set up a semiconductor business division and is exploring investment opportunities in the chip industry to boost the firm’s competitiveness, according to its founder.
> 
> TCL is looking at making investments in the areas of power semiconductor devices and integrated circuit design through its chip industry investment fund, Li Dongsheng told Yicai Global.
> 
> In particular, TCL plans to expand the production capacity of PSDs amid increasing demand from manufacturers, including new energy vehicle makers, Li said. The Huizhou-based company also aims to seek breakthroughs in the chip design fields of smart devices, displays, and renewable energy, he added.
> 
> *Li, who is also a deputy to this month’s National People's Congress, has prepared a proposal to advance the nation’s display manufacturing sector.*
> 
> China’s annual production of new displays has topped CNY400 billion (USD61.8 billion), and its liquid-crystal display industry is the world’s biggest. But it has yet to become a powerhouse in new display technologies.
> 
> TCL is already vying for opportunities via acquisitions. Unit TCL China Star Optoelectronics Technology is in the process of purchasing Samsung Electronic’s LCD panel plant in the eastern Chinese city of Suzhou with the transaction expected to close this month.



TCL need to come out with LCD/touchscreen drivers with good documentation for all applications ranging from HDMI drivers for TV/computers to SPI/parallel drivers for embedded applications. They need to come out with their own plug and play modules to get engineers interested in trying them out. Flood the market with cheap LCD chipsets and modules.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Chinese GPU Designer MetaX Wraps Up Another Early Stage Fundraiser, Led by LCP, Matrix Partners






www.yicaiglobal.com










Chinese GPU Designer MetaX Wraps Up Early Stage Fundraiser, Led by LCP, Matrix Partners
(Yicai Global) March 9 -- MetaX Integrated Circuits, a Chinese graphics processing unit design startup, has secured hundreds of millions of yuan in its pre-Series A+ round of funding, less than a month after its pre-A round.
The latest funding was jointly led by Lightspeed China Partners and Matrix Partners China, and participated by CTC Capital, Sequoia Capital, and ZhenFund, the Shanghai-based company said in a statement yesterday. It also garnered hundreds of millions of yuan in its pre-A round.
The startup, which was founded at Lingang Special Area of the China Shanghai Pilot Free Trade Zone last September, is eyeing the field of high-performance GPU processors, a sector dominated by global giants such as Nvidia and Advanced Micro Devices.
China's GPU market is expected to reach about CNY27 billion (USD4.1 billion) in scale by 2025, according to IDC. GPU chips account for about half of GPU servers' costs.
Chinese companies' rising demand for supercomputing in their research and development will drive a continuously growing demand for high-performance GPUs, and MetaX is one of the few firms in the field with its own intellectual property, said Zhu Jia, associate partner at Lightspeed China Partners.
Zhu added that the venture capital firm is optimistic that MetaX will be able to fill the domestic technological gap in the field of high-performance computing in the future.
MetaX focuses on developing general-purpose GPUs. The products are mainly used in traditional GPUs and mobile applications, artificial intelligence, cloud computing, and data centers, according to the firm's website.
Members of MetaX's technical team have more than 15 years of experience in high-performance GPU design on average, ranging from 40 nanometers to 7 nm. Three core founders have worked together for more than 10 years with their respective backgrounds in hardware, software, and architecture.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

SMIC's product yields using 14nm process said to have reached TSMC's level - CnTechPost


China's leading contract chipmaker SMIC's 14nm process yields have reached 90-95 percent, tying TSMC's equivalent process.




cntechpost.com






China's leading contract chipmaker SMIC's 14nm process yields have reached 90-95 percent, tying TSMC's equivalent process, according to a March 10 report by financial website Xuangubao.cn.

SMIC is at full capacity for all processes, with orders for some mature processes already scheduled for 2022, the report said.

SMIC said on March 3 that it had reached a $1.2 billion product purchase order with ASML of the Netherlands.

On March 4, ASML said the agreement related only to DUV lithography. The agreement was signed on Jan. 1, 2018, and runs initially through Dec. 31, 2020, and was extended on Feb. 1, 2021, to the end of December 2021.

SMIC's equipment supply for mature processes such as 14nm and 28nm has already been licensed by the US, as previously reported.


SMIC co-CEO Liang Mong Song previously said the company's 28nm, 14nm, 12nm, and N+1 technologies have entered volume production at scale, and 7nm technology development has been completed and can enter risky volume production in April this year.

Liang said the most critical and also the most daunting 8 technologies of 5nm and 3nm have been launched and can enter the development stage when the EUV extreme ultraviolet lithography arrives.

SMIC went public in China in July last year, and 40% of the listed proceeds were used for the 12-inch chip SN1 project, 20% as reserve funds for advanced and mature process R&D projects, and 40% as supplementary working capital.

SMIC owns or holds several 300mm and 200mm wafer fabs in Shanghai, Beijing, Tianjin, Shenzhen, and Jiangyin.









(Source: SMIC)

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
3


----------



## JustAnotherPerson

http://www.svgoptronics.com/en/index.php?route=product/category&path=1


Another Chinese company who sells maskless nano-patterning equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## patero

*China's “Semiconductor Theranos”: HSMC*
*Kevin Xu*


China’s semiconductor ambition just had its first ponzi scheme fully exposed: Wuhan Hongxin Semiconductor Manufacturing (HSMC).

The HSMC ponzi scheme was led by a trio of characters, who have zero expertise in semiconductor (or anything tech related), but are experts in manipulating local government subsidies, construction contractors, a renowned but gullible former TSMC executive, and China’s desperate need for homegrown chips to pull of a heist so large it makes Theranos look amateur.

Details of this scheme, documented and exposed in this 36Kr article (in Chinese; hat tip: Jordan Schneider), illuminates a bigger structural problem in China, where the central government’s desires, and the local governments’ desire to satisfy _those_ desires, can produce to ripe opportunities to scammers to steal and profit on a monumental scale.

(Note: during the course of writing this article this week, the 36Kr report was deleted.)

*The Heist*
Let’s first summarize the major elements of the HSMC heist that unfolded between late 2017 and early 2021 (which may read like a movie script, not real life):

*Part I -- the Trap:*


Throughout 2017, a man by the name of Cao Shan traveled across China looking for a local government to invest in his semiconductor scheme. (“Cao Shan” is actually a fake name this person uses, because his real name is already tainted by the scams he used to do back in his hometown.)
Cao eventually found an accomplice, Mr. Long Wei, who worked his connections to get the City of Wuhan’s East-West Lake District Government to provide land and investment.
Long brought another close friend into the fold: Ms. Li Xueyan, a small business owner who has opened restaurants and sold Chinese rice liquor.
The trio -- Cao, Long, Li -- formed the board of directors of what became HSMC.
*Part II -- the Money:*


Throughout 2018, the trio worked to secure two sources of “income”: direct subsidies from the East-West Lake District Government (aka taxpayer money) and deposits from construction contractors who want to build the HSMC factory.
Sourcing both government subsidies and contractor deposits is a strategy for scam factory projects to increase the amount of money to be scammed.
The East-West Lake District Government decided to invest in HSMC partly because of its jealousy of a local rival district, which attracted and incubated a successful flash storage manufacturer.
To make themselves look important and powerful, the trio would spread false rumors about their personal background. Long was rumored to be the grandson of some high-level official, while Li would pretend to be the sister of some other political figure.
By May 2019, HSMC has received 6.5 billion RMB (~$1 billion USD) of investment from the district government. Cao and Long have quit the board, giving Li and her cronies full control. Cao began going to other provinces to set up similar ponzi schemes.
*Part III -- Chiang Shang-Yi, TSMC, and ASML:*


By June 2019, the trio targeted and successfully persuaded Chiang Shang-Yi, the legendary founding CTO of TSMC, to join HSMC as its CEO.
To convince Chiang, HSMC spread false rumors publicly that it has already attracted 100 billion RMB (~$15 billion USD) of investments. They also took advantage of Chiang’s gullibility and professional insecurities. (At the time, Chiang was a consultant at SMIC, China’s largest chip foundry, with relatively little influence.)
Using Chiang’s aura, HSMC started aggressively poaching engineers from TSMC with salary packages worth 2 to 2.5x more than what they were earning.
Chiang also used his industry reputation to convince ASML, the Dutch company and world’s leading manufacturer of lithography equipment, to sell one DUV equipment to HSMC. (DUV is not the most advanced equipment, but this is still a huge coup given heavy US pressure at the time on the Dutch government to not sell to China.)
By December 2019, the ASML equipment was delivered to HSMC amidst huge fanfare. The company also secured more investment due to this accomplishment from the district government, totaling 15.3 billion RMB (~$2.4 billion USD).
One month later, the same equipment was offered as collateral to a local Wuhan commercial bank for a 580 million RMB loan (~$90 million USD) -- another new source of “income” for the heist.
*Part IV -- HSMC Collapses, Heist Completed:*


During the first half of 2020, while Wuhan was ravaged by the coronavirus, the trio began siphoning HSMC money away.
One of its primary methods was conducting employee training programs with a company run by Li’s younger brother.
HSMC also refused to pay its construction contractors money, owing tens of millions of dollars.
By July 2020, it became clear that HSMC was a scam. Chiang left the company. The Wuhan city government started leaking news that HSMC is running out of money.
By November 2020, Li was pushed out of the company and the East-West Lake District Government took full ownership of HSMC.
By January 2021, Chiang rejoined SMIC. HSMC furloughed all its employees for 40 days and reduced salaries across the board.
This is a timeline (in Chinese) of the major events put together by the 36Kr team:




*Central and Local*


While the HSMC saga may read like a movie script and an isolated incident, it’s a symptom of a structural problem. This symptom is amplified by the high-profile nature of China’s need to produce its own semiconductors.

From the outside, a common stereotype and myth about China is that Beijing’s central government is omnipresent and omnipotent. In reality, the dynamic is more of a call-and-response; the central government calls with directives, local governments respond with implementation plans.

I described the importance of understanding this dynamic last year in Part II of my “Open Source in China” series. I emphasized the role that provincial governments play in aligning and allocating resources according to the central government’s desires, in order to compete for star projects and build new companies. *Local officials are motivated to deliver results for political advancement.*

In a recent piece by Matt Sheehan of the think tank MarcoPolo, he also illustrated this relationship when analyzing China’s plans around “5G+ Industrial Internet.” Four months after the central government issued its “5G+ Industrial Internet” guidance, the Guangdong provincial government issued its implementation plan, and the city of Huizhou in the Guangdong province soon issued _its own_ plan to align with the provincial government’s plan. What tangibly resulted was Guangdong (the province) offering a 30% public cloud discount to push businesses to move to the cloud, while Huizhou (the city) pledging 100 million yuan (~$14 million USD) in subsidies to attract so-called “intelligent manufacturing projects” to set up shop there.

HSMC is the archetypal child of this system -- a new shiny company with a rockstar legendary CEO that would’ve done wonders for the political future of officials in Wuhan and the East-West Lake District, if it had succeeded. The allure was so strong that no one from the district government bothered to scrutinize the outlandish promise that Cao pitched -- HSMC will start producing 14nm chips right away, then quickly advance to 7nm chips and compete directly with TSMC and Samsung. (A more realistic timeline would be to start with 65nm chips, move to 40nm, and then progressively to denser chips; a process that could take at least a decade.) Cao knew nothing about semiconductor production, but he did know that the smaller the chip, the more advanced it is, and the more investment he could scam by promising it.

Herein lies a more vexing problem.

*The same reasons that make semiconductor manufacturing hard also make it easy to scam.* Few people have the knowledge to oversee and pinpoint why a project failed, which party should be responsible, and how to prevent similar failures. This ignorance extends all the way to the top. When the National Development and Reform Commission, the central government regulator, learned of HSMC’s failing, its official response was “谁支持，谁负责” (whoever supported the project is responsible). There’s not much more it could do.

Furthermore, such a failure in the high-profiled semiconductor space is so embarrassing publicly for the local government that there’s no incentive to litigate the truth, because an honest investigation would inevitably uncover gross incompetence by local officials. As a case in point, according to 36Kr’s report (now deleted), after the district government took over ownership of HSMC, it did not spend time inspecting wrongdoings, but instead traveled to Shanghai and other places to try to sell what remains of HSMC to salvage this failed investment (so far without any success).

For professional scammers like Cao, Long, and Li, semiconductor projects are ripe targets -- low risk, high reward, too complicated for most people to understand, and too embarrassing to investigate if projects fail.

That’s why Cao, instead of sitting in jail, has formed several other “semiconductor factory projects” in cities like Jinan and Zhuhai. He is still out there, trying to replicate other HSMC’s.

*Shooting Yourself in the Foot*
Last October, I wrote a column “What Can $1.4 Trillion Buy” for The Wire China, where I identified the two main chokepoints to China’s semiconductor ambition: access to advanced equipment, hiring technical talent. The greed of the “HSMC trio” has managed to shoot China in the foot in both areas, permanently damaging the prospect of other semiconductor upstarts that may actually be trying to make chips.

*Regarding advanced equipment access*, by luring Chiang and using his reputation to buy ASML’s DUV equipment (only to loan it off for more cash), ASML may never sell to another Chinese semiconductor startup, with or without sanctions. ASML’s reputation is damaged by this transaction. It doesn’t sell to any company that has the money to buy; it evaluates the buyer’s technical capabilities first to make sure the buyer can make proper use of its product. ASML toured HSMC prior to agreeing to sell its equipment, and lauded HSMC’s team as the best it has seen in Mainland China, mostly on the strength of Chiang’s reputation and the engineers he was able to attract. ASML now must feel like a fool. But the bigger fool here is China. ASML had a record 2020, selling 258 lithography equipment, primarily to TSMC. ASML doesn’t need the Mainland China market; China urgently needs ASML’s products.

*Regarding hiring technical talent*, a chilling effect will permeate the industry, where experienced engineers from Taiwan will think twice about joining a mainland startup, since even the reputation and judgment of Chiang cannot protect you from scam artists. This situation cuts off the best and most obvious source of talent, given the cultural and language similarities between Mainland China and Taiwan. Poaching talent from South Korea and the United States would be much harder. And training domestic talent will take much (much) longer.

HSMC isn’t the only semiconductor startup that failed in 2020. Last May, a startup in Chengdu failed after two years of operation and supposedly attracted $10 billion USD in investment. Last July, another startup based in Nanjing filed for bankruptcy after four years of operation, with a supposed investment size of $3 billion USD. We don’t know yet _why_ these startups failed.

And that’s the key question: why?

According to a report from Caixin (in Chinese), in just the last three years, the number of semiconductor startups in China have increased by more than 50%. Moreover, the amount of investment has increased 6-times, from $946 million USD in 2018 to $6.16 billion USD in 2019. For the first half of 2020, investment has reached $8.46 billion USD.




Source: https://finance.sina.com.cn/tech/2021-01-04/doc-iiznezxt0546437.shtml
Undoubtedly, not all of these investors know what they are investing in; most of them don’t. Similarly, not all of these startups will succeed; most of them won’t.

Failures are inevitable for something as hard as semiconductor manufacturing. Learning about why failures happen is an important necessity to a new industry’s growth and maturity. But what did China’s fledgling semiconductor industry learn from the HSMC experience?

Based on 36Kr’s calculation, the “HSMC trio” stole in total 12.4 billion RMB (~$2 billion USD) in three years from the three-course meal of district government investment, contractor deposits, and bank loans. (In comparison, Theranos evaporated roughly $1.4 billion USD of its gullible investors’ money in about 15 years.)

The HSMC heist has managed to make Theranos look somewhat benign. If HSMC isn’t treated as a criminal act (like Theranos) but as just another failed startup in a frothy market, it will likely not be China’s only “semiconductor Theranos.”









China's “Semiconductor Theranos”: HSMC


(The audio version of this post can be found on the Interconnected YouTube channel): China’s semiconductor ambition just had its first ponzi scheme fully exposed: Wuhan Hongxin Semiconductor Manufacturing (HSMC). The HSMC ponzi scheme was led by a trio of characters, who have zero expertise in...




interconnected.blog


----------



## Beast

TaiShang said:


> SMIC's product yields using 14nm process said to have reached TSMC's level - CnTechPost
> 
> 
> China's leading contract chipmaker SMIC's 14nm process yields have reached 90-95 percent, tying TSMC's equivalent process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cntechpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China's leading contract chipmaker SMIC's 14nm process yields have reached 90-95 percent, tying TSMC's equivalent process, according to a March 10 report by financial website Xuangubao.cn.
> 
> SMIC is at full capacity for all processes, with orders for some mature processes already scheduled for 2022, the report said.
> 
> SMIC said on March 3 that it had reached a $1.2 billion product purchase order with ASML of the Netherlands.
> 
> On March 4, ASML said the agreement related only to DUV lithography. The agreement was signed on Jan. 1, 2018, and runs initially through Dec. 31, 2020, and was extended on Feb. 1, 2021, to the end of December 2021.
> 
> SMIC's equipment supply for mature processes such as 14nm and 28nm has already been licensed by the US, as previously reported.
> 
> 
> SMIC co-CEO Liang Mong Song previously said the company's 28nm, 14nm, 12nm, and N+1 technologies have entered volume production at scale, and 7nm technology development has been completed and can enter risky volume production in April this year.
> 
> Liang said the most critical and also the most daunting 8 technologies of 5nm and 3nm have been launched and can enter the development stage when the EUV extreme ultraviolet lithography arrives.
> 
> SMIC went public in China in July last year, and 40% of the listed proceeds were used for the 12-inch chip SN1 project, 20% as reserve funds for advanced and mature process R&D projects, and 40% as supplementary working capital.
> 
> SMIC owns or holds several 300mm and 200mm wafer fabs in Shanghai, Beijing, Tianjin, Shenzhen, and Jiangyin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source: SMIC)


SMIC 7nm coming soon.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast




----------



## S10

Beast said:


> SMIC 7nm coming soon.....


Doable, but not very profitable or productive without EUV.


----------



## Beast

S10 said:


> Doable, but not very profitable or productive without EUV.


Yes, the process is longer but its better than nothing.


----------



## JustAnotherPerson

Interesting.








China makes breakthrough in a key step in chip manufacturing - CnTechPost


A Chinese company has announced the successful production of an ion implantation machine made entirely with local technologies, marking a breakthrough in a key aspect of chip manufacturing, Xinhua reported on March 17.




cntechpost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## onebyone

Chinese chipmaker SMIC to invest 28-nm chipmaking facilities in Shenzhen - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone

China’s ion implanters reach 28-nm chipmaking capacity, break bottleneck









China’s ion implanters reach 28-nm chipmaking capacity, break bottleneck - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

*China boosts chipmaking self-sufficiency with homemade ion implanters*
Updated 2021.03.18 18:59 GMT+8

CGTN





China's self-developed ion implanter. /CFP
China's new independently developed ion implanters can now produce 28-nanometer chip wafers, a critical component in China's chipmaking industry, and provide a complete set of solutions for global chip manufacturing companies, the China Electronics Technology Group Corporation (CETC) announced Wednesday.
The country used to depend on imported technology for chip manufacturing. However, the CETC's successful development of ion implanter products, from medium current, high current and high energy implanters to implanters for special applications and third-generation semiconductors, has boosted China's efforts to achieve self-sufficiency.
Covering 28-nanometer manufacturing process to create semiconductors, the ion implanter puts different chemical elements, in the form of ions with programmed energy, into semiconductor materials to alter the materials' electrical performances.
Boasting a total of 413 core patents, the CETC has achieved a high-end technological breakthrough in ion implanter products and will accelerate research to achieve advanced industrialization, one CETC insider said.
The CETC, a state-owned company, currently owns over 500 enterprises and public institutions, including 47 national research institutes and 11 listed companies. It employs more than 200,000 people and has 35 key national laboratories, research and innovation centers.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
2


----------



## JSCh

17:00, 02-Apr-2021
*Chinese company launches the country's first homegrown 7nm GPGPU chip*
CGTN



Chinese company Shanghai Tianshu Zhixin Semiconductor Co. launches the country's first homegrown 7-nm GPGPU chip named "Big Island" or "BI" in Shanghai, March 31, 2021. /Photo from the company website

China has made a major breakthrough in leading-edge 7nm computing chips that could rival products from global industry leaders like U.S. companies Nvidia and AMD.

Shanghai Tianshu Zhixin Semiconductor Co., a domestic chipmaker, announced on Wednesday that it had launched the country's first homegrown 7nm GPGPU chip named "Big Island" or "BI."

GPGPU is short for General-Purpose Graphics Processing Unit, which refers to a graphics processing unit (GPU) that can perform non-specialized computations in addition to its traditional purpose of computation for computer graphics, such as computations typically handled by a Central Processing Unit (CPU). It's an overall faster, high-performance processor that combines CPU and GPU processing power.

GPGPU chips not only feature parallel processing capabilities, but can also have high memory bandwidth. Therefore, they are used to power everything from databases to high-performance computing (HPC) and artificial intelligence (AI).

However, the area has long been dominated by international giants such as Nvidia and AMD.

The launch of BI marks a big step forward for China's design and development of GPU chips, which is expected to break the dominance of the technology by foreign companies, said Zhang Ying, deputy director of Shanghai Municipal Commission of Economy and Information Technology.

Tianshu Zhixin is the first actual Chinese supplier of GPGPU chips and HPC system, Xinhua reported. The company said its BI chip "can complete the artificial intelligence processing of hundreds of camera video channels per second, and the performance is twice that of mainstream products in the market."

Development of the 7nm GPGPU chip began in 2018. The company said it would soon start mass production and commercial delivery of the product, one to two years ahead of its domestic competitors.

Tianshu Zhixin was set up in 2013 as a joint venture between the Shanghai municipal government and Taiwan's VIA Technologies.
So far, Chinese companies still lag behind quite a lot in the area of AI chips represented by GPGPU chips. But it's a core technology Shanghai is ramping up efforts to catch up, Xinhua reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## antonius123

*Good news for domestic cores! It“s a matter of Huawei and SMIC: This huge investment in the introduction of 5nm lithography machine has stabilized*

2021-03-05 06:52:06 608 views

abstract
At present, the Kirin flagship chip is temporarily named Kirin 9100. The second piece of good news is about SMIC, the strongest chip foundry giant in China


[March 5 News] I believe everyone knows that since a wave of "core-making" in China, major corporate giants have joined the "core-making" team under the support of "national policy". , Such as Alibaba, Gree and many other industry giants, and according to the latest statistics, in 2020 alone, China has added up to 22,800 chip companies, and in January and February 2021, it also added 4,000 Many chip companies, it can be said that the domestic chip industry has also ushered in "explosive" development, and just recently, domestic chips have once again sent two pieces of good news, related to the strongest domestic chip design company in China-Huawei And the strongest domestic chip manufacturer—SMIC, what good news does it have?






The first piece of good news is about the Huawei HiSilicon chip. According to industry insiders, *Huawei HiSilicon’s next-generation 5G baseband chip has officially passed the tapeout and will also be mounted on the next-generation Kirin flagship chip. At present, the Kirin flagship chip is temporarily named Kirin 9100.* Although in the short term, Huawei's newly developed 5G baseband chip and Kirin 9100 will not be able to achieve mass production, but at least it also allows the majority of netizens to see the strength of Huawei. Huawei is still continuing Continuously developing chip products and making adequate preparations for the follow-up is undoubtedly a happy thing for Huawei's mobile phone business, Huawei's pollen, and consumers.






The second piece of good news is about SMIC, the strongest chip foundry giant in China. Perhaps many netizens already know that SMIC was included in the "Entity List" as early as last year. Under the restrictions of the "new chip regulations", SMIC was unable to obtain the support of 10nm and below process technologies and equipment. At the beginning of this month, SMIC also sent good news again. *SMIC has succeeded. Obtained the "supply license" and signed a US$1.2 billion order with the world's largest lithography machine manufacturer. According to industry sources, SMIC will spend US$1.2 billion to purchase a top EUV The lithography machine is used for SMIC's subsequent 7nm EUV, 5nm and 3nm process chip research and development*, which also means the dawn of SMIC is coming, and we are one step closer to achieving the goal of 70% domestic chip self-sufficiency.






Finally: There is good news for the two domestic chip giants Huawei and SMIC. Dear friends, what are your views and opinions on this? Welcome to leave a message in the comment area to discuss, and look forward to your wonderful comments!








Good news for domestic cores! It's a matter of Huawei and SMIC: This huge investment in the introduction of 5nm lithography machine has stabilized


At present, the Kirin flagship chip is temporarily named Kirin 9100. The second piece of good news is about SMIC, the strongest chip foundry giant in China




daydaynews.cc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## antonius123

*good news! About EUV lithography machine, Tsinghua University made great contributions*
2021/04/04 11:51:19






Huawei's experience today has made many people aware of the importance of chips. If they cannot have an indispensable position in the chip field, then when other chip powers want to target us, we may not be able to fight back. Today Huawei is a living example.
In order to improve the autonomy of Chinese chips,*last year, the state took the lead in establishing an integrated integrated circuit industrial base in Shanghai, aiming to build China's chip highland. At the same time*, China's most powerful scientific research institution*Chinese Academy of Sciences also announced an important decision to release a signal that the entire Academy will conquer core technologies such as lithography machines.*







As we all know, in the chip production process, the lithography machine is the most critical equipment, and in the lithography machine, China is probably at the international intermediate level.*At present, the most powerful lithography machine manufacturing company in China is Shanghai Microelectronics. The top lithography machine it can produce is a 22nm lithography machine, and the EUV light produced by the world's top lithography machine manufacturer ASML Compared with the engraving machine, there is still a certain gap.*
Obviously, if China wants to gain a real say in the chip field, it must solve the problem of lithography machine.

*Before that, the biggest obstacle that restricted China from building its own EUV lithography machine was the light source!*





*At this stage, the light source used in the lithography machine independently developed by China is deep ultraviolet light, while the light source required by the EUV lithography machine is extreme ultraviolet light.*Although the difference between the two is only one word, it is not a simple matter to break through from deep ultraviolet light to extreme ultraviolet light.

*Tsinghua University has done a great job!*
If you want to make a domestic lithography machine, the first problem to be solved is the light source!*What makes us happy is that on February 25th, good news came out suddenly. Regarding EUV lithography machines, Tsinghua University has done a great job!*
It is reported that*Tsinghua University has completed the first principle verification experiment of a new type of particle accelerator light source "Steady-state microbunching" (SSMB).*






From the content of the related report,*Based on the SSMB principle, we can obtain high-power, high-repetition, and narrow-bandwidth coherent radiation, and the wavelength can cover the band from terahertz to extreme ultraviolet (EUV).*In other words, the verification of the SSMB principle indicates that Chinese scientists have found the direction to manufacture domestic EUV lithography machines, and continue to research and develop, and it is expected to produce real domestic EUV lithography machines.





*Summary*
Key technologies cannot be bought. If we cannot have the right to speak in the core technologies, then being stuck by other countries will become the norm.

*It is not just a lithography machine. It is hoped that in other cutting-edge technology fields, Chinese scientists can also overcome the core difficulties as soon as possible and achieve true technological independence. A tribute to every Chinese scientist who silently contributes behind the scenes.*
Finally,*I also hope that domestic Internet giants can take a long-term view, make more contributions to the country's technological progress, do less loans, and compete with small businesses and hawkers. Food business.*



https://inf.news/en/tech/bd4cbdd5664b2d341b98d3ded09262d7.html

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## patero

antonius123 said:


> *good news! About EUV lithography machine, Tsinghua University made great contributions*
> 2021/04/04 11:51:19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huawei's experience today has made many people aware of the importance of chips. If they cannot have an indispensable position in the chip field, then when other chip powers want to target us, we may not be able to fight back. Today Huawei is a living example.
> In order to improve the autonomy of Chinese chips,*last year, the state took the lead in establishing an integrated integrated circuit industrial base in Shanghai, aiming to build China's chip highland. At the same time*, China's most powerful scientific research institution*Chinese Academy of Sciences also announced an important decision to release a signal that the entire Academy will conquer core technologies such as lithography machines.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As we all know, in the chip production process, the lithography machine is the most critical equipment, and in the lithography machine, China is probably at the international intermediate level.*At present, the most powerful lithography machine manufacturing company in China is Shanghai Microelectronics. The top lithography machine it can produce is a 22nm lithography machine, and the EUV light produced by the world's top lithography machine manufacturer ASML Compared with the engraving machine, there is still a certain gap.*
> Obviously, if China wants to gain a real say in the chip field, it must solve the problem of lithography machine.
> 
> *Before that, the biggest obstacle that restricted China from building its own EUV lithography machine was the light source!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *At this stage, the light source used in the lithography machine independently developed by China is deep ultraviolet light, while the light source required by the EUV lithography machine is extreme ultraviolet light.*Although the difference between the two is only one word, it is not a simple matter to break through from deep ultraviolet light to extreme ultraviolet light.
> 
> *Tsinghua University has done a great job!*
> If you want to make a domestic lithography machine, the first problem to be solved is the light source!*What makes us happy is that on February 25th, good news came out suddenly. Regarding EUV lithography machines, Tsinghua University has done a great job!*
> It is reported that*Tsinghua University has completed the first principle verification experiment of a new type of particle accelerator light source "Steady-state microbunching" (SSMB).*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the content of the related report,*Based on the SSMB principle, we can obtain high-power, high-repetition, and narrow-bandwidth coherent radiation, and the wavelength can cover the band from terahertz to extreme ultraviolet (EUV).*In other words, the verification of the SSMB principle indicates that Chinese scientists have found the direction to manufacture domestic EUV lithography machines, and continue to research and develop, and it is expected to produce real domestic EUV lithography machines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Summary*
> Key technologies cannot be bought. If we cannot have the right to speak in the core technologies, then being stuck by other countries will become the norm.
> 
> *It is not just a lithography machine. It is hoped that in other cutting-edge technology fields, Chinese scientists can also overcome the core difficulties as soon as possible and achieve true technological independence. A tribute to every Chinese scientist who silently contributes behind the scenes.*
> Finally,*I also hope that domestic Internet giants can take a long-term view, make more contributions to the country's technological progress, do less loans, and compete with small businesses and hawkers. Food business.*
> 
> 
> 
> https://inf.news/en/tech/bd4cbdd5664b2d341b98d3ded09262d7.html


You're getting awfully excited about this story, this is the third time you've posted it today. This is a beat up, optical computing isn't new and has far too many drawbacks to replace semi-conductors. It's use is going to remain restricted to niche applications.


----------



## antonius123

patero said:


> You're getting awfully excited about this story, this is the third time you've posted it today. This is a beat up, optical computing isn't new and has far too many drawbacks to replace semi-conductors. It's use is going to remain restricted to niche applications.




This is about EUV Lithograpy (electronic computing), not optical computing. Please read it carefully 

China make 3 different routes: conventional chip with EUV Litograhphy breakthrough, photonic chip, and graphene chips.

Photonic may not be in production yet, but graphene chips is closer.
Also if you read the article carefully, the niche market that you mention above is actually an opportunity to expand into wide application domination

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

antonius123 said:


> This is about EUV Lithograpy (electronic computing), not optical computing. Please read it carefully
> 
> China make 3 different routes: conventional chip with EUV Litograhphy breakthrough, photonic chip, and graphene chips.
> 
> Photonic may not be in production yet, but graphene chips is closer.
> Also if you read the article carefully, the niche market that you mention above is actually an opportunity to expand into wide application domination


Obviously, some troll want to play down the success. They are shaking now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aziqbal

keep chipping away 

Huawei is dead 









Huawei CFO: In Huawei extradition case, arguments wrap up about alleged U.S. international law violation, Telecom News, ET Telecom


Huawei CFO: Meng has maintained she is innocent of the charges and is fighting the extradition while under house arrest in Vancouver. Her legal team is seeking a stay of proceedings, citing abuses of process.




telecom.economictimes.indiatimes.com


----------



## Beast

aziqbal said:


> keep chipping away
> 
> Huawei is dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huawei CFO: In Huawei extradition case, arguments wrap up about alleged U.S. international law violation, Telecom News, ET Telecom
> 
> 
> Huawei CFO: Meng has maintained she is innocent of the charges and is fighting the extradition while under house arrest in Vancouver. Her legal team is seeking a stay of proceedings, citing abuses of process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> telecom.economictimes.indiatimes.com


You haven't changed your avatar? You are not fit to fly that one. Your american daddy are not shaking at Chinese power.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aziqbal

Beast said:


> You haven't changed your avatar? You are not fit to fly that one. Your american daddy are not shaking at Chinese power.



What that has to do with topic ?


----------



## antonius123

aziqbal said:


> if there was no Pakistan there would be no JF17
> 
> *F16 input helped JF17 programme which helped J10C*
> 
> so now who's the hypocrite



Such as what?


----------



## antonius123

aziqbal said:


> this shows how uneducated you are
> 
> J10C came in 2016 and Israel stopped co-operation in 1980s
> 
> Chinese fanboy now become a troll




You are such a silly ignorant.

F-16A is 4th gen AC with obsolete technology even doesn't have HMD, while J-10C is 4.5 gen AC.

You should thanks China, because now you can receive JF-17 block III with advanced AESA radar and IRST, the technology that F-16A doesnt have.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

@waz, please take appropriate action to clean up a typical "China hating trolling tag team"=@aziqbal @denel 
they're having a field day unleashing their religious based hatred everywhere thats China related, now even trolling off topic bashing in our "sticky thread" which we take pride of, thanks in advance
PS: hopefully they're not above the forum rules as some so-called title holders afterall.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal.

FairAndUnbiased said:


> so Pakistan is a nation of treasonous thieves per your own admission?


So you find one person’s post provocative and it takes a drop of a hat for you to start running your mouth against a country and a people who have been consistently friendly towards China.

Seems like a common theme of people living in the west. Both him and you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Clean this thread plz Mods

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Bilal. said:


> So you find one person’s post provocative and it takes a drop of a hat for you to start running your mouth against a country and a people who have been consistently friendly towards China.
> 
> Seems like a common theme of people living in the west. Both him and you.



I said nothing of the sort, and it was not at the drop of a hat. Azibiqal has been insulting China for a year with no backlash.

In this particular thread, the conversation was thus:

1. He claimed that if there was no F-16 supplied to China from Pakistan, then there would be no JF-17 or J-10.

2. This implies US aircraft were supplied to China via Pakistan. Supplying equipment from an ally to that ally's adversary is a betrayal and is a serious allegation that nobody has ever brought up before.

3. I asked him to clarify the meaning of his words. At no time did I make any assertion regarding Pakistan nor did I agree that his allegations were true. He made the original allegations, not me. I was merely following his train of logic.

4. He doubled down on his assertion.

5. I then clarified for him the implications of his words, again, without putting my opinion into this. I only asked him what his own words meant.

In conclusion, I have nothing but respect for Pakistan. However, some overseas Pakistanis actually have deep shame towards Pakistan, as seen by their own words.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bilal.

FairAndUnbiased said:


> I said nothing of the sort, and it was not at the drop of a hat. Azibiqal has been insulting China for a year with no backlash.
> 
> In this particular thread, the conversation was thus:
> 
> 1. He claimed that if there was no F-16 supplied to China from Pakistan, then there would be no JF-17 or J-10.
> 
> 2. This implies US aircraft were supplied to China via Pakistan. Supplying equipment from an ally to that ally's adversary is a betrayal and is a serious allegation that nobody has ever brought up before.
> 
> 3. I asked him to clarify the meaning of his words. At no time did I make any assertion regarding Pakistan nor did I agree that his allegations were true. He made the original allegations, not me. I was merely following his train of logic.
> 
> 4. He doubled down on his assertion.
> 
> 5. I then clarified for him the implications of his words, again, without putting my opinion into this. I only asked him what his own words meant.
> 
> In conclusion, I have nothing but respect for Pakistan. However, some overseas Pakistanis actually have deep shame towards Pakistan, as seen by their own words.


Yes, I understand but don’t drag the country and it’s people into it because of one person. Think of hundreds of others just on this forum standing shoulder to shoulder with China.

Overseas Pakistanis are living with in different environment and exposed to daily toxic propaganda and indoctrination. But it won’t be prudent to drag 220 million of your allies down because of a couple of people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Bilal. said:


> Yes, I understand but don’t drag the country and it’s people into it because of one person. Think of hundreds of others just on this forum standing shoulder to shoulder with China.
> 
> Overseas Pakistanis are living with in different environment and exposed to daily toxic propaganda and indoctrination. But it won’t be prudent to drag 220 million of your allies down because of a couple of people.



I agree, which is why I did not make any accusations against Pakistan. *he did and when asked to clarify, doubled down on the accusation.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379346179029405697CnTechPost @CnTechPost

Chinese firm says its high-end etching equipment already used in customer’s 5nm chip production line




Chinese firm says its high-end etching equipment already used in customer's 5nm chip production...​cntechpost.com​
4:12 PM · Apr 6, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Beidou2020

*Loongson unveils in-house developed instruction set architecture LoongArch in historic breakthrough*
Phate Zhang April 15, 2021

Chinese chip maker Loongson Technology on Thursday unveiled its fully in-house developed instruction set architecture, Loongson Architecture, or LoongArch, marking a major milestone for the Chinese IC industry.

Loongson was previously one of the key proponents of the MIPS instruction system. The move making it the latest company to abandon MIPS after Wave Computing's move to the RISC-V camp.






Loongson commissioned LoongArch to be evaluated by a leading third-party IP evaluator. Beginning in the second quarter of 2020, the parties invested hundreds of people in an in-depth comparative analysis of LoongArch against information and tens of thousands of patents related to major international instruction systems such as ALPHA, ARM, MIPS, POWER, RISC-V, and X86.

In January 2021, the evaluation organization concluded that LoongArch has designed its own instruction system design, instruction format, instruction encoding, and addressing modes.


The LoongArch instruction system manual is significantly different from the major international instruction systems mentioned above in terms of chapter structure, instruction description structure, and instruction content presentation.

The LoongArch infrastructure has not identified any risk of infringement of Chinese patents on the above-mentioned major international instruction systems, the evaluation concluded.

The CPU instruction system is the hardware and software interface of a computer, and is the specification of the binary coding format of the software instructions executed by the CPU.


At present, the most well-known ones are the x86 instruction system based on the Wintel ecosystem and the ARM instruction system based on the Android operating system.

Both the x86 and ARM instruction systems need to be "licensed" in order to develop CPUs compatible with them, and it is possible to develop products using licensed instruction systems, but it is not possible to form an autonomous industrial ecosystem.

RISCV is a completely open source instruction system, but it comes from the University of Berkeley. Therefore, Loongson Architecture is a historical breakthrough for the Chinese IC industry.

The CPUs developed by Loongson since 2020 all support the LoongArch architecture.

Its first Loongson 3A5000 processor chip supporting LoongArch architecture has been taped out, and a complete operating system based on the new architecture is already running stably on the 3A5000 computer.

Binary translation systems from other mainstream instruction systems to LoongArch have been demonstrated on the 3A5000 computer running complex applications based on other mainstream instruction systems.

Currently, Loongson has published the LoongArch infrastructure instruction system manual on a limited basis. Upon completion of further IP evaluation, including offshore patent analysis, Loongson will release a more complete LoongArch instruction system manual on a larger scale.














Loongson unveils in-house developed instruction set architecture LoongArch in historic breakthrough - CnTechPost


Chinese chip maker Loongson Technology on Thursday unveiled its fully in-house developed instruction set architecture, Loongson Architecture, or LoongArch, marking a major milestone for the Chinese IC industry.




cntechpost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## JSCh

22:14, 17-Apr-2021
*'Historic breakthrough': Chinese company unveils self-developed CPU architecture*
CGTN



File photo of a Loongson chip. /CFP

Loongson Technology, a leading Chinese chip company based in Beijing, unveiled on Thursday its fully self-developed CPU (central processing unit) architecture that uses an original instruction set, which has been hailed as a "historic breakthrough" by industry insiders.

The new infrastructure is named "LoongArch", short for "Loongson Architecture". It has passed the assessment of a leading third-party intellectual property evaluating agency, the company said.

An instruction set architecture (ISA) is the interface between computer hardware and software. It's the underlying architecture that supports the running of an operating system and a whole software ecosystem.

For example, the Windows operating system (OS) runs on U.S. company Intel Corporation's X86 architecture, and the Android mobile OS runs on ARM architecture developed by UK-based chip designer ARM Holdings.

The two best-known ISAs have been dominating on computers and smartphones worldwide since 2010, and both have very large industrial ecosystems including hardware like chips and software such as various applications.

Foreign CPU manufacturers have been using their ISAs as a tool to control the ecosystems and exclude competitors. Other companies have to pay royalties to get the licenses to develop CPUs compatible with them. If Chinese companies rely on those foreign ISAs, it's not possible for them to build an independent industrial ecosystem, according to the company.

"If we compare chip designing to writing articles, an ISA is like the language we use. Chinese people can write an article in English, but can never develop our national culture based on English," Hu Weiwu, chairman and chief scientist of Loongson, was quoted as saying by the Beijing Daily. He's also the chief engineer of the Institute of Computing Technology under the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS).

The "LoongArch", which is an outcome of the company's 20 years of hard work and experience in CPU development and ecosystem building, has nearly 2,000 proprietary instructions, the company said.

It's also compatible with other mainstream ISAs, allowing the efficient operation of complicated programs written for other architectures.

So far, Loongson's CPU chip based on the new architecture, named "3A5000", has been taped out and is under internal test. Its processing performance is very close to that of mainstream products on the market, Hu said. A complete OS based on the "LoongArch" has also run stably on computers using the chip.

"Only with our proprietary ISA can we build a new pattern in the information technology industry and form our own industrial chain," Hu told the Science and Technology Daily.

Loongson Technology was jointly funded and set up in 2010 by the Beijing municipal government and the CAS, with the goal of industrializing the technological achievements of the CAS in chip research and development.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393222828460285956IEEE Spectrum @IEEESpectrum

Scientists at Beijing's Institute of Physics have made a nonvolatile memory that is 5000x faster than flash memory. It can also store multiple bits instead of just 0s and 1s.




Flash Memory's 2D Cousin is 5,000 Times Speedier
spectrum.ieee.org

11:13 PM · May 14, 2021









Atomically sharp interface enabled ultrahigh-speed non-volatile memory devices - Nature Nanotechnology


Atomically sharp interfaces in van der Waals heterostructures enable the realization of ultrafast non-volatile memory devices.




www.nature.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## JSCh

Alibaba's chip arm unveils new processor - CnTechPost


PingTouGe Semiconductor, the chip division of Chinese e-commerce giant Alibaba, today announced a new processor in its Xuantie series - the Xuantie 907.




cntechpost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## jamahir

JSCh said:


> The "LoongArch", which is an outcome of the company's 20 years of hard work and experience in CPU development and ecosystem building, has nearly 2,000 proprietary instructions, the company said.



Two thousand instructions ! Why are so many necessary ?



JSCh said:


> So far, Loongson's CPU chip based on the new architecture, named "3A5000", has been taped out and is under internal test. Its processing performance is very close to that of mainstream products on the market, Hu said. A complete OS based on the "LoongArch" has also run stably on computers using the chip.



Where can I find more info on this OS ?

---

@fitpOsitive @ps3linux, so RISC-V and my own processor + OS project have a new rival.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

jamahir said:


> Where can I find more info on this OS ?


My guess is the OS would be a version of Linux like UOS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

JSCh said:


> My guess is the OS would be a version of Linux like UOS



OK. Then well, if they were going to design a processor and it is the result of 20 years of general field intellectual experience and many years of effort then they should have designed a non-Linux OS from scratch to run on this processor. Something innovative. Something more simple and reliable than Linux. They could have studied QNX OS which is a microkernel-based OS which is even used in nuclear reactors. To me it seems pointless that they architect a processor to be able to run Linux just because Linux is fashionable now and because Linux has a ready app ecosystem.


----------



## Han Patriot

jamahir said:


> Two thousand instructions ! Why are so many necessary ?
> 
> 
> 
> Where can I find more info on this OS ?
> 
> ---
> 
> @fitpOsitive @ps3linux, so RISC-V and my own processor + OS project have a new rival.


Yes go help India build a completely new 'processor' and 'OS' . How can the thousands of Tsinghua PhD compare to you 1 Indian, we are stupid only. Trust me, that's why India has world class processor and OS created by you, one Indian is enough. Lolol. I studied E & E btw.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Beidou2020

*Alibaba's chip arm unveils new processor*
Phate Zhang May 18, 2021

PingTouGe Semiconductor, the chip division of Chinese e-commerce giant Alibaba, today announced a new processor in its Xuantie series - the Xuantie 907.

The processor is optimized for the open-source RISC-V architecture and can be used in microprocessors, intelligent voice, navigation and positioning, storage control, and other applications. The processor has been licensed to several companies.

The Xuantie 907 operates at a maximum frequency of more than 1GHz and achieves a unit performance of 3.8 Coremark/MHz.






The processor implements the latest DSP instruction standard of RISC-V for the first time, and is suitable for real-time computing scenarios with high computational performance requirements such as storage and industrial control.


PingTouGe, a wholly-owned semiconductor chip business entity of Alibaba, was established in September 2018 to develop data center and embedded IoT chip products for the new architecture of next-generation cloud all-in-one chips.

Since its establishment in 2018, PingTouGe has launched several products, including AI chip Hanguang 800, RISC-V processor Xuantie 910, and one-stop chip design platform "Wujian", of which Hanguang 800 is Alibaba's first chip.

PingTouGe Xuantie series processors have shipped over 2 billion units.









Alibaba's chip arm unveils new processor - CnTechPost


PingTouGe Semiconductor, the chip division of Chinese e-commerce giant Alibaba, today announced a new processor in its Xuantie series - the Xuantie 907.




cntechpost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beidou2020

*Yusur eyes greater prospects with homegrown DPU chips*
*By CHENG YU | China Daily
Updated: May 20, 2021*



DPU, as a newly-developed dedicated processor, is seeing rapid development as the data surge has created huge demand for computing delay, data security, and virtualization tech. [Photo/yusur.tech]

Homegrown data processing units, or DPU semiconductors, are expected to be at the forefront of China's efforts to reduce dependence on foreign chip companies and bolster independent production of vital components, according to the founder of a leading tech startup.

"China lags behind developed countries in the manufacture of previous generations of chips. But when it comes to DPU chips, it is on a par with the rest of the world," said Yan Guihai, founder and CEO of Yusur.

"The country has the world's strongest internet industry with the largest group of netizens and related infrastructure. This has led to a huge demand for computing power and created huge development opportunities for DPU products," Yan said.

According to Yan, unlike the well-known central processing unit that does general-purpose computing, DPUs have been designed to process data that get moved around the data center.

"DPU, as a newly-developed dedicated processor, is seeing rapid development as the data surge has created huge demand for computing delay, data security, and virtualization tech. Unlike other semiconductors, DPUs can help solve problems related to these sectors," he said.

Yusur, which is backed by the Institute of Computing Technology of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, has been developing DPUs based on its self-developed Kernel Processing Unit architecture. Its related products and solutions have been applied in several scenarios like fast financial transactions and risk control.

The move toward self-reliance comes amid Sino-US trade friction, which has bolstered investments from Chinese entrepreneurs in the domestic chip industry.

Last year, investors poured more than 200 billion yuan ($30.9 billion) into the chip sector. It was much higher than the 70 billion yuan or more seen in 2019. Venture capital firms, private equity firms and IPOs of startups were the main sources of funding for the sector.

The country's annual tone-setting Central Economic Work Conference in December highlighted the importance of technological innovation to solve major problems that restrict the nation's economic development.

The conference said China will ensure better implementation of key projects targeting breakthroughs in key technologies and solutions to bottleneck problems, while encouraging businesses to focus on their areas of strength and forge new cutting-edge technologies.

Driven by the huge demand for chips, the company's order book has been swelling, while chip output has already hit a record in the first quarter of this year, Yan said.

When it comes to DPU chips, the company is pitted against big global names like Intel, Nvidia and Broadcom, all of whom are using the Arm architecture.

"Unlike these firms, Yusur uses heterogeneous computing, which refers to systems that use more than one kind of processor or cores," he said.

Zhang Yansheng, chief researcher at the China Center for International Economic Exchanges, said: "It is a clear sign that China, starting from this year, is keen on boosting its self-developed technological prowess."

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## jamahir

Han Patriot said:


> Yes go help India build a completely new 'processor' and 'OS' . How can the thousands of Tsinghua PhD compare to you 1 Indian, we are stupid only. Trust me, that's why India has world class processor and OS created by you, one Indian is enough. Lolol. I studied E & E btw.



Every country has PhDs in electronics, electrics, software etc but why doesn't every country not have their own and different types of processors and OSs ? Why didn't China have at least a dozen... okay at least three different processors and OSs say twenty years ago ?

And I am just a humble college dropout who dropped out in his 12th class. How can I compare to genius Tsinghua PhDs ? 



Han Patriot said:


> Yes go help India build a completely new 'processor' and 'OS' .



So this new Chinese processor and OS don't have even one new thing ? Where can I find more detail about them ? Why are there nearly 2000 instructions in the processor ?


----------



## Han Patriot

jamahir said:


> Every country has PhDs in electronics, electrics, software etc but why doesn't every country not have their own and different types of processors and OSs ? Why didn't China have at least a dozen... okay at least three different processors and OSs say twenty years ago ?
> 
> And I am just a humble college dropout who dropped out in his 12th class. How can I compare to genius Tsinghua PhDs ?
> 
> 
> 
> So this new Chinese processor and OS don't have even one new thing ? Where can I find more detail about them ? Why are there nearly 2000 instructions in the processor ?


Because you talk as if its so easy, so go ahead and design a processor for India. Create the new ISA and new OS. See, Indians talk, Chinese do. Lolol

Why why why why, this is the typical Indian, then you tell me why there is 2000 lines of code? Hey you are the smart *** not me.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jamahir

Han Patriot said:


> Because you talk as if its so easy, so go ahead and design a processor for India. Create the new ISA and new OS. See, Indians talk, Chinese do. Lolol



I speak for myself. I am not some hyper-nationalist Indian.

And it is not easy in the usual sense. It has taken me years to simplify the processor's design and do the outline of a simplified, reliable, microkernel-based OS.

At present it is a 32-bit design. Once I have the prototype in a year or so, hopefully, I will see how to elaborate that to 64-bit.



Han Patriot said:


> Why why why why, this is the typical Indian, then you tell me why there is 2000 lines of code? Hey you are the smart *** not me.



2000 lines of code ? That's not a correct comparison. You tell me why this Chinese LoongArch processor has 2000 instructions.


----------



## Han Patriot

jamahir said:


> I speak for myself. I am not some hyper-nationalist Indian.
> 
> And it is not easy in the usual sense. It has taken me years to simplify the processor's design and do the outline of a simplified, reliable, microkernel-based OS.
> 
> At present it is a 32-bit design. Once I have the prototype in a year or so, hopefully, I will see how to elaborate that to 64-bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 2000 lines of code ? That's not a correct comparison. You tell me why this Chinese LoongArch processor has 2000 instructions.


OK when yr Microsoft and Linux beating OS comes out and your 10GHZ processor is ready, don't forget to ring me. And for the last time professor, you should tell me why there is a 2000 line code.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

Han Patriot said:


> OK when yr Microsoft and Linux beating OS comes out and your 10GHZ processor is ready, don't forget to ring me. And for the last time professor, you should tell me why there is a 2000 line code.



You are being unnecessarily stubborn and also intolerant.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## kuge

jamahir said:


> You are being unnecessarily stubborn and also intolerant.


some chinese members here are not graceful....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401356653363040266Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

Hubble Technology Investment, a subsidiary of #Huawei, has begun investing in the field of lithography machines and taken a stake in RSLaser Opto-Electronics Technology Co, a 193nm ArF excimer laser company that ranks No. 1 in China and No. 3 globally.




9:53 AM · Jun 6, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

_This is what Liberal Arts Prof. Lin Yifu of Peking University said at the forum on Future Development of Chinese Enterprises 2021.

The forum was jointly held by China Chamber of International Commerce and the National School of Development and Institute of New Structural Economics of Peking University on May 27, 2021.

*According to him, ASML CEO Peter Wennink told him that he was very worried that if ASML did not sell EUV lithography systems to China now, China will soon master the technology within the next three years.* 

They will be then market these advanced machines to the rest of the world at very competitive prices, much lower than ASML's EUV lithography machines._

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

_Meanwhile I just read this. _

*ASML has recently indicated that this next-gen tool, called "high-NA" EUV, will be delayed as well by several years compared to prior expectations.*

_At the moment the WPH for ASML's latest model NXE:3300C is still low approx 135 compared with >300 for DUV. _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qwerrty

CAPRICORN-88 said:


> _They will be then market these advanced machines to the rest of the world at very competitive prices, much lower than ASML's EUV lithography machines._


huawei is building their own fabs with chinese companies and now getting into fab equipment and materials too. huawei is giant semiconductor company in the making. the power of 20 bn dollars a year r&d.  mic2025.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Han Patriot

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401356653363040266Global Times @globaltimesnews
> China state-affiliated media
> 
> Hubble Technology Investment, a subsidiary of #Huawei, has begun investing in the field of lithography machines and taken a stake in RSLaser Opto-Electronics Technology Co, a 193nm ArF excimer laser company that ranks No. 1 in China and No. 3 globally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9:53 AM · Jun 6, 2021


193nm arf laser.... Huawei is getting serious.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

China’s chip development efforts to be spearheaded by economic tsar


Chinese President Xi Jinping picks economic adviser Liu He to lead the country’s efforts to spur development of third-generation chips, using newer materials beyond traditional silicon, in self-sufficiency push.




www.scmp.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

China-made 14nm chips expected to be mass produced next year - CnTechPost


The 28nm process will be the new starting point for 100 percent locally made chips, 28nm and 14nm chips are expected to be mass-produced this year and next year respectively.




cntechpost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## qwerrty

JSCh said:


> China-made 14nm chips expected to be mass produced next year - CnTechPost
> 
> 
> The 28nm process will be the new starting point for 100 percent locally made chips, 28nm and 14nm chips are expected to be mass-produced this year and next year respectively.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cntechpost.com


wow. chips will be fabbed with chinese fab tools. MIC2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qwerrty

*China top-3 foundries to see combined revenue hit record high in 2021*








China top-3 foundries to see combined revenue hit record high in 2021


digitimes.com China top-3 foundries to see combined revenue hit record high in 2021, says Digitimes Research Eric Chen, DIGITIMES Research, Taipei 2 minutes China top-3 foundries to see combined revenue hit record high in 2021, says Digitimes Research China's top-3 pure-play foundries are...



defence.pk




*Galaxycore to Invest More than $1B into BSI Processing Fab*


https://baijiahao.baidu.com/s?id=1702807550391192371&wfr=spider&for=pc







*Sunrise Big Data on Market Shares*





CIS芯片2020Q4分析：国产替代加速_图像


受益于手机摄像头的多摄与高像素的驱动，叠加智慧城市、自动驾驶、远程医疗的高速发展，驱动摄像头需求快速扩张，带动了CMOS图像传感器芯片需求呈指数级的上升，CIS芯片行业从市场角度看呈量价齐升的态势。造成差异的…




www.sohu.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1407729161951612928Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

China's first & the world's third #silicon carbide vertically integrated industrial chain will soon be put into production in Changsha High-tech Industrial Park in C. China's Hunan Province, a further step in developing the domestic semiconductor sector.












China's first silicon carbide vertically integrated industrial chain put into operation - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn




11:56 PM · Jun 23, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Love Love:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## GiantPanda

This is following a well established pattern.

US banned satellite sales to China. Today, China makes and launches satellites in great numbers.

US banned China from International Space Station. Today China has its own space station.

US bans China from using American chip technology. Guess what. In a few years, China will have its own eco-system for silicon chips.

Reactions: Like Like:
12 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## bshifter

Since US disrupted the supply chain this will be the incentive that China needs to put the semiconductor industry priority number 1. With mass investments and talents working on issues to further enhance the necessary development of the required machinery China will eventually become fully independent in the chip sector which will enable China mass producing chips without constraints. ASML will lose revenues from the China market and gain another competitor in the lithography domain.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beidou2020

*Chinese firms eye car chip testing platform to cut foreign reliance, ease shortage*

Local certification to help cut foreign reliance, ease shortage: experts

By GT staff reporters 
Published: Jun 10, 2021 09:18 PM





An employee checks a printed circuit board containing integrated circuit microchips at CSI Electronic Manufacturing Services Ltd. in Witham, the UK, on April 28, 2021. Photo: VCG

Industry players in China's auto chip sector on Thursday called for the establishment of a domestic testing and certification platform for car chips as part of the effort to create more supportive alternative for domestic industries in order cut reliance on foreign supply and help ease the tightened chip supplies.

At a car chip industry forum, part of the World Semiconductor Conference & Nanjing International Semiconductor Expo that took place in Nanjing, East China's Jiangsu Province, industry indsiders highlighted the urgent need for forming China's own car chip testing and certification platform in a bid to reduce the heavy reliance on the Western ones, which are often very time-consuming and hard to get for many domestic chip producers.

Zou Guangcai, deputy general manager of National New Energy Vehicle Technology Innovation Center, expressed his concerns over the lack of domestic testing and certification platform for car chips at the forum.

"In China, all safety components are certified, except chips. There is a lack of a complete testing and evaluation platform and certification mechanism between chip and car industries," said Zou.

Zou noted that the imperfect standard system and the lack of domestic testing and certification platform have become key problems restricting the development of car chips in China.

The certification barrier is one of the obstacles hindering the domestic chip companies to enter the car chip market.

For domestic chip companies to enter the car market, they need to obtain AEC-Q100 and other car level certification. But the certification process is controlled by European and US agencies, and it takes about 12 to 18 months to complete and could cost about 50 million yuan ($7.83 million), an engineer with Huahong Semiconductor told Chinese media Yicai in an interview in May.

Car chips require a rigorous certification process, including verification of reliability, quality management, and functional safety. Part of the reason for the long certification process is because there is a higher safety requirement for car chips, which is much more time-consuming than those for mobile phones, experts said.

However, because of the long process, some new companies spend several years and tens of millions of yuans to get the certification and verification, which is hard to sustain often due to limited cash flows, industry insiders said.

A sales manager with Jiangsu-based IC company surnamed Zhang also expressed the same concern.

"The sophisticated testing and certification may not be very 'friendly' to some start-up Chinese chip producers with tightened cash flow, because by the time some small companies complete the certification, they might have already run out of money," Zhang told the Global Times at the forum.

Even if they pass the test, some companies, especially the large ones, are reluctant to use the products of new start-up companies in China, to avert risks, according to Zhang.

To tackle such issue, Zou said one of their projects is to establish China's car chip test standard system and evaluation database and provide third-party evaluation and certification.

"It's all about solving a problem of trust for the upstream and downstream," Zou said.

In May, more than 10 global car companies were forced to suspend or reduce production due to varying degrees of chip shortages, according to media reports.

Guo Haifeng, an industry expert in technology development, told the Global Times on Thursday that chip certification should go hand in hand with chip manufacturing, because there are more companies designing chips than those who produce them.

With the formation of domestic testing platform, the chip supplies may also be partially eased, experts said.

Chips for cars involve many links from design to production, including a long chip testing cycle. If the domestic testing platform is established, it will help to accelerate the process and enable more capable domestic chip producers to get into the supply chain, a manager with JL Semi, a domestic network communication chip design company, surnamed Feng, told the Global Time on Thursday.

But Feng also noted that simplifying the certification process is only a part of the solution for the tightened chip supplies, since other factors such as material shortage is also a big issue to tackle at the moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## antonius123

*Huawei "saved"?SMIC risk mass production of 7nm, domestic lithography machine also reports good news*

2021/06/30 15:44:44

After the implementation of the chip ban, the development of China's domestic semiconductor field has ushered in a golden period. Major companies continue to increase R&D investment, hoping to achieve a certain breakthrough at this critical moment and change the current dilemma China faces in the chip field.
The future of domestic chips
Relevant data show that in the past year, more than 20,000 semiconductor companies have used it. All major companies are making continuous efforts to contribute their own strengths in order to realize the localization of chips. It is worth mentioning that we have made certain achievements in many aspects.






For example, SMIC has already mass-produced 7 nanometers at risk, Tsinghua University established the Institute of Integrated Circuits, Nanjing established the country's first integrated circuit university, Ziguang Zhanrui launched the 6-nanometer chip Huben t7520, and China Micro Semiconductors has developed a 3-nanometer chip. Etching machine. All of these are undoubted proof that China Semiconductor is developing in a better direction.






Many people heard these news. Will sigh, Huawei is saved, and China Semiconductor is also saved. Maybe in 2-3 years, Huawei will be able to use domestic 7-nanometer chips, and there are even many people who say that domestic chips will become worthless after ten years, because by that time there will be excess chip production capacity. Case.
Are you saved?

Such a beautiful vision is indeed worth looking forward to, but is it really the case? The current domestic goal is to build the entire industrial chain, so we don't need to be too happy for these partial victories. Relevant data show that from 2018 to 2020, the domestic semiconductor investment will be close to 200 billion yuan. However, domestic chip imports have increased from US$260 billion to US$370 billion.






More importantly, this trend will continue to rise, which means that the return on investment cycle of independent research and development is longer than we think. This process is long and difficult. Last year, China's integrated circuit output was 261.47 billion, a year-on-year increase of 29.56%. The import of production equipment reached 32 billion U.S. dollars, equivalent to 205.216 billion yuan, a year-on-year increase of 20%. However, this is not the same as R&D. The equipment can be effective when it is purchased, and the output can be guaranteed when the order is received.






But in R&D, in addition to huge investments, we also need luck and determination to be wrong. In 2019, chip imports were $6.6 billion less than in 2018, but in 2020, chip imports were nearly $64.5 billion more than in 2019. This increase is still very large compared to 2018.





It was previously reported that Shanghai Microelectronics will deliver 28-nanometer lithography machines to SMIC this year, but now there is new news. It was reported on May 10 that the Shanghai Microelectronics engineer stated in an interview that the 90-nanometer process lithography machine is still the main pillar of seriousness, and the yield of the 28-nanometer and 14-nanometer chip production lithography machine still has room for improvement.





This means that although the 28-nanometer lithography machine cannot be realized in a short time, it has found a precise and accurate direction. The key issue is that SMIC's 14-nanometer yield has reached the level of TSMC, and adjustments are needed. It shows that this is definitely not just a simple delivery and replacement, and the time for mass production will be extended indefinitely. Therefore, all Huawei can do at present is to wait until the yield of the 28-nanometer lithography machine reaches the highest rate.




https://min.news/en/tech/b2cede5d06daee62d24b3591d975f5b4.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beidou2020

*Mass produced 14nm chips the launchpad for China’s chipset industry*
JULIAN BRIGHT 05 JULY 2021






Dr. Wen Xiaojun, Deputy Director, CCID
Achieving mass production of 14nm chips will secure China’s place as a domestic chip producer at scale, says the deputy head of the country’s leading technology research centre.

But China’s manufacturers must first build on the technical achievements already made in the development and production of high-performance chips if they are to keep pace with their peers in the global market for integrated circuit technology, according to Dr. Wen Xiaojun, Deputy Director at China’s Electronics and Information Industry Development Research Institute (CCID).

China’s chip manufacturers must also increase their commitment in terms of investment and manpower and actively collaborate with domestic players across the semiconductor technology chain if they are to meet the explosion in demand for high-performance chips says Dr. Wen, who expects the development and mass production of 14nm chipsets to mark a watershed in China’s home-grown chip production capability.

Dr. Wen’s assessment of China’s domestic, high-end chip production capability comes against a background of exploding worldwide demand for the kind of high-performance chips used in applications such as artificial intelligence (AI), 5G, augmented and virtual reality, and AIoT (the convergence of AI and IoT), driven by applications for the automotive sector, high-end consumer electronics, mobile phones and high-speed computing, but also exacerbated by the COVID-19 pandemic and trends such as the move to home working and remote connectivity.

*Overcoming the technical challenges of mass production*

Mass production of 28nm chips, which is expected to commence this year, will be the starting point for domestic chips in China, says Dr. Wen. Among the use cases for which 28nm chips are proving to be a mainstream application are 5G infrastructure and mobile phones, consumer electronics, automotive, industrial applications and data centres.

Mass production of 14nm chips will start in 2022 notwithstanding the technical challenges involved, adds Dr. Wen. In fact, many of the technical problems associated with the development and production of 14nm chipsets and which cover the entire integrated circuit industrial chain system in China, have already been overcome, and progress towards mass production is clear to see, said Dr. Wen.

For example, key equipment and processes such as etching machines and thin film deposition have been realized from scratch; back-end packaging and integration technology have been fully developed; and hundreds of key materials, such as polishing agents and sputtering targets, have passed the assessment of large production lines and have entered mass sales.

The rapid development of domestic 14nm chips has proven the success of China’s ‘returning’ strategy, whereby manufacturers went back to a well-established technological base in order to meet the general chip requirements and paid more attention to design and packaging optimization, rather than blindly pursuing high-level manufacturing processes, said Dr. Wen. The strategy helped to allow development time for semiconductor applications and the entire industry chain he added.

In Dr. Wen Xiaojun’s opinion however, financial support will still be required in order to expand the production capacity for 14nm chips. Equipment such as photolithography machines, cleaning equipment or polishing equipment is not only expensive, but also consume huge amounts of water and electricity. In addition, and to ensure that production capacity is fully utilized, thorough integration work should be done at the supplier level, including the supply of raw materials and components.

*14nm technology has the greatest market value today*

Mass production of 14nm and 12nm chips is critically important to the semiconductor industry, said Dr. Wen. According to statistics, sales of 14nm chips accounted for 65% of the entire USD200 billion semiconductor market in the first half of 2019, whereas 25% of sales were of 10nm and 12nm chips, and only 10% of chip sales were accounted for by 7nm technology.

While 28nm technology is already very mature in the global semiconductor industry, 10nm technology or above is still cutting-edge, and only a few top players, such as TSMC, Samsung and Intel, have started using this technology, observed Dr. Wen.

So 14nm technology, which is in the middle of the two, has become the main processing technology for most mid-to-high-end chips, has the widest range of uses, and is the most highly valued in the market. It has great development potential in AI chips, high-end processors, and for the automotive market, while other applications include high-end consumer electronics, high-speed computing, low-order power amplifiers and baseband.

Along with 12nm technology, 14nm chips are capable of meeting 70% of the needs of current semiconductor manufacturing demand. Mid-range 5G chips are already using 12nm technology, and 14nm technology can meet the needs of the manufacturing process required by desktop CPUs.

*China’s chip producers must work hard to catch up with industry peers*

As latecomers in the large-scale production of chips, Chinese manufacturers will need to put more manpower and financial support into their businesses, and ramp up efforts to stand out in the industry, according to Dr. Wen. This is particularly true as, compared to the industry’s leading manufacturers which have many years of production experience in 14nm chips, Chinese businesses have no advantage in terms of cost competition with other manufacturers.

However, their reward will be the huge opportunities for 14nm process chips, Dr. Wen suggested. With the advent of 5G and the AIoT era, products in areas such as smart cities, autonomous vehicles and IoT monitoring are becoming increasingly abundant, and chip technology can gradually start to focus on optimization for specific scenarios where it can unlock huge potential.









Mass produced 14nm chips the launchpad for China’s chipset industry


Achieving mass production of 14nm chips will secure China’s place as a domestic chip producer at scale, says the deputy head of the country’s leading technology research centre.




developingtelecoms.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CIA Mole

are there overseas chinese returning to china with trade secrets?


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

CIA Mole said:


> are there overseas chinese returning to china with trade secrets?



China has had semiconductor fabs since the 1980s and has always had a foundation in rad hardened semiconductor for aerospace.

Rad hardened is very different than commercial (which is usually much faster and has smaller feature sizes, but less reliable) and has vastly different requirements for materials, chemistry, architecture, etc. But it is a base to build on.

Contrast to certain countries that never took semiconductor seriously, had nothing and still have nothing despite vast tech transfers and a huge diaspora that is supposedly working in semiconductor.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

China's first 12-inch wafer regeneration facility achieves mass production - CnTechPost


Previously, Chinese companies wishing to have high-end wafers regenerated needed to send them to Japan and other locations. Now, the capability is available locally in China.




cntechpost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## JSCh

Huawei's first flexible OLED driver chip enters trial production, report says - CnTechPost


Huawei's chip division HiSilicon's first flexible OLED driver chip has entered trial production and is expected to be delivered by the end of this year, ijiwei.com reported.




cntechpost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Beidou2020

*Huawei to deliver first flexible OLED driver chip by end of 2021: reports*
Global Times 
16:03 Jul 19 2021




Photo taken on Feb. 26, 2018 shows a screen displaying the 5G technology at the booth of China's telecom giant Huawei during the 2018 Mobile World Congress (MWC) in Barcelona, Spain.(Photo: Xinhua)

Chinese telecommunications giant Huawei is expected to deliver its first flexible OLED driver chip to suppliers by the end of 2021, according to media reports on Monday, in a move that could mark a breakthrough for Huawei to counter the US' chip bans.

The OLED driver chip, which controls the lighting of each pixel in a display, was designed by Huawei's chip arm HiSilicon, industry media outlets reported on Monday, noting that the OLED driver chip uses a 40-nanometer (nm) process technology, which is scheduled for mass production in the first half of 2022.

Sample chips have reportedly been sent to Huawei, Honor and BOE Technology Group, a Chinese flexible panel producer, for testing.

If successfully launched, the move could help Huawei cope with the US' bans that have made it almost impossible to manufacture smartphone processors for its high-end products, leading to losses in market share and smartphone shipments, analysts said.

If OLED chips can't be imported, the production and manufacturing of mobile phones will be affected, Xiang Ligang, director general of the Beijing-based Information Consumption Alliance, told the Global Times on Monday.

Since the US issued chip bans on Huawei, the global foundries have been unable to produce 14-, 7-, 5-nm and other advanced chips for Huawei. The bans also affected Huawei's flexible OLED cooperation with companies like Samsung.

As the OLED driver chip mainly adopts 28-, 40- and 55-nm chips, Huawei has been able to find more foundries to make the chip, as the production process is not as complicated. The self-produced OLED driver chip will be rather lucrative for Huawei, as the chip can be widely used in products such as TVs, screens and cameras, analysts said.

It is expected that 584.5 million smartphone OLED panels will be shipped in 2021, up 28 percent year-on-year. In this segment, China's OLED sector is entering a large-scale competition, and shipments are expected to exceed 100 million pieces for the first time in 2021, bringing huge market opportunities to OLED driver chips, according to research institute Omdia.

OLED driver chip makers in the Chinese mainland can't keep up with domestic demand. If Huawei's HiSilicon enters the market, it would have a chance to share in the fast-growing OLED driver chip market in China, said industry insiders.

"China has the world's most complete industry chain for making chips. Thus, the industry has the capacity to develop and make breakthroughs for any type of chips, without strict limitations," said Xiang, adding that China has been making all-round, diversified efforts to produce chips to solve such bottleneck problems.

The Huawei Kirin 710A chip, based on 14-nm semiconductor technology, went into commercial mass production in May 2020. It was the first purely Chinese chip with independent intellectual property rights.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## JSCh

China MEMS foundry startup boosts monthly output to 70,000 wafers


Semiconductor Manufacturing Electronics (ShaoXing), a China-based MEMS foundry startup formed by Semiconductor Manufacturing International (SMIC) and the local government, has managed to boost its monthly production output to 70,000 wafers from 40,000 in November 2020, according to industry sources.



www.digitimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> 22:14, 17-Apr-2021
> *'Historic breakthrough': Chinese company unveils self-developed CPU architecture*
> CGTN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> File photo of a Loongson chip. /CFP
> 
> Loongson Technology, a leading Chinese chip company based in Beijing, unveiled on Thursday its fully self-developed CPU (central processing unit) architecture that uses an original instruction set, which has been hailed as a "historic breakthrough" by industry insiders.
> 
> The new infrastructure is named "LoongArch", short for "Loongson Architecture". It has passed the assessment of a leading third-party intellectual property evaluating agency, the company said.
> 
> An instruction set architecture (ISA) is the interface between computer hardware and software. It's the underlying architecture that supports the running of an operating system and a whole software ecosystem.
> 
> For example, the Windows operating system (OS) runs on U.S. company Intel Corporation's X86 architecture, and the Android mobile OS runs on ARM architecture developed by UK-based chip designer ARM Holdings.
> 
> The two best-known ISAs have been dominating on computers and smartphones worldwide since 2010, and both have very large industrial ecosystems including hardware like chips and software such as various applications.
> 
> Foreign CPU manufacturers have been using their ISAs as a tool to control the ecosystems and exclude competitors. Other companies have to pay royalties to get the licenses to develop CPUs compatible with them. If Chinese companies rely on those foreign ISAs, it's not possible for them to build an independent industrial ecosystem, according to the company.
> 
> "If we compare chip designing to writing articles, an ISA is like the language we use. Chinese people can write an article in English, but can never develop our national culture based on English," Hu Weiwu, chairman and chief scientist of Loongson, was quoted as saying by the Beijing Daily. He's also the chief engineer of the Institute of Computing Technology under the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS).
> 
> The "LoongArch", which is an outcome of the company's 20 years of hard work and experience in CPU development and ecosystem building, has nearly 2,000 proprietary instructions, the company said.
> 
> It's also compatible with other mainstream ISAs, allowing the efficient operation of complicated programs written for other architectures.
> 
> So far, Loongson's CPU chip based on the new architecture, named "3A5000", has been taped out and is under internal test. Its processing performance is very close to that of mainstream products on the market, Hu said. A complete OS based on the "LoongArch" has also run stably on computers using the chip.
> 
> "Only with our proprietary ISA can we build a new pattern in the information technology industry and form our own industrial chain," Hu told the Science and Technology Daily.
> 
> Loongson Technology was jointly funded and set up in 2010 by the Beijing municipal government and the CAS, with the goal of industrializing the technological achievements of the CAS in chip research and development.



IT之家​7-23 09:47 来自 IT之家​​【龙芯 3A5000 正式发布：首款采用自主指令系统 LoongArch 的处理器芯片】日前，龙芯中科技术股份有限公司正式发布龙芯 3A5000 处理器。该产品是首款采用自主指令系统 LoongArch 的处理器芯片，性能实现大幅跨越，代表……详情点击：

龙芯 3A5000 正式发布：首款采用自主指令系统 LoongArch 的处理器芯片​
*IT House*
7-23 09:47 From IT House

[Loongson 3A5000 officially released: the first processor chip using own instruction set architecture LoongArch] 

Recently, Loongson Technology Co., Ltd. officially released the Loongson 3A5000 processor. This product is the first processor chip that uses Loongson own instruction set architecture LoongArch, and its performance has achieved a significant leap, representing...Click for details: Loongson 3A5000 officially released: the first processor chip that uses the autonomous command system LoongArch

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418637368802701314

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Beidou2020

*Huawei's first flexible OLED driver chip enters trial production, report says*
Yvonne Tang
July 19, 2021

Huawei's chip division HiSilicon's first flexible OLED driver chip has entered trial production and is expected to be delivered by the end of this year, ijiwei.com reported Sunday, adding that Huawei's products are also expected to use it.

The chip uses a 40nm process and is scheduled for mass production in the first half of next year, with a monthly capacity of 200 to 300 wafers, the report said, citing Isaiah Research CEO Zeng Mengbin, adding that samples have been sent to BOE, Huawei and Honor for testing.

OLED screens have a large number of pixel dots, all independently illuminated, but need to be lit by OLED driver chips for each pixel dot.

The flexible OLED driver chip is the main direction of HiSilicon, Magirror Research analyst Si Maqiu pointed out.

HiSilicon's entry into the OLED driver chip market is a deliberate move under the changing landscape, as it does not require advanced processes, the report said.


Since the US set a chip ban on Huawei, global foundries cannot produce chips using 14nm, 7nm, 5nm and other advanced processes for HiSilicon, and the supply of 28nm and above mature process foundry process also requires permission from the United States.

At present, OLED driver chips mainly use 28nm, 40nm and 55nm mature process technology, and the US is likely to license foundries to produce for Huawei, the report noted.









Huawei's first flexible OLED driver chip enters trial production, report says - CnTechPost


Huawei's chip division HiSilicon's first flexible OLED driver chip has entered trial production and is expected to be delivered by the end of this year, ijiwei.com reported.




cntechpost.com

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Beidou2020

*Chinese chipmaker YMTC's 128-layer memory chip achieves mass production*
Global Times 
05:22 Jul 30 2021




Photo: ymtc.com
Wuhan-based Yangtze Memory Technologies Co (YMTC) has put into mass production a 128-layer memory chip, a feat of domestic chipmaking in terms of stacking density, addressing China's missing link in high-end solid state drives (SSDs), according to media reports.

Powev Electronic Technology Co, a Shenzhen-based storage and memory manufacturer, recently took the wraps off its newest upscale SSD under its subsidiary brand, Asgard, based on YMTC's 128-layer 3D three-level cell (TLC) NAND flash memory. According to industry insiders, the announcement suggests YMTC's 128-layer technology has officially been massed produced, Chinese news site guancha.cn reported on Thursday.

The Wuhan-based 3D NAND flash memory maker was only established in July 2016. In April 2020 it announced that its 128-layer technology had passed sample verification on the SSD platform, less than a year after its 64-layer TLC 3D NAND flash memory was produced in volume.

Higher density will allow greater storage capacity. With the 129-layer lineup, YMTC is closing the gap with South Korean memory giants SK Hynix and Samsung, among other established chipmakers.

SK Hynix announced in June 2019 that it began mass-producing the world's first 128-layer 4D NAND.

In a radical breakthrough, Micron, a smaller rival to the two South Korean conglomerates, revealed in November 2020 that it has commenced volume shipments of the world's first-ever 176-layer 3D NAND flash memory, boasting industry-pioneering density.

However, YMTC's notable progress over the past five years remained insufficient to give it a boost in the global memory rankings, industry data showed.

In the first quarter of the year, Samsung took the top spot in revenue in the NAND flash market across the world with a 33.5 percent share of the global market, according to market intelligence provider TrendForce.

Japanese memory manufacturer Kioxia ranked No.2 with 18.7 percent of the market, followed by US-based Western Digital with 14.7 percent, SK Hynix with 12.3 percent, Micron with 11.1 percent, and Intel with 7.5 percent, according to TrendForce data.

This means the six major memory firms held nearly 98 percent of the entire global market of NAND flash memories.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Han Patriot said:


> OK when yr Microsoft and Linux beating OS comes out and your 10GHZ processor is ready, don't forget to ring me. And for the last time professor, you should tell me why there is a 2000 line code.



Hi, read this post of mine which has two article quotings that explain why the supposedly indigenous LoongArch Chinese processor has 2500 instructions. Turns out the processor's base design is not Chinese at all.


----------



## Globenim

Han Patriot said:


> OK when yr Microsoft and Linux beating OS comes out and your 10GHZ processor is ready, don't forget to ring me. And for the last time professor, you should tell me why there is a 2000 line code.


Its just the usual conartist routine trying to establish themself as some insider and professional with repeated vague anecdotes about scrubbing someone buttsweat off a pilotseat and holding the stick on a Cesna with a trained co-pilot for 5 minutes sold as "I worked on some aircraft and piloted a real aircraft" to make themself out as a fighter pilot on the internet and dumb "just figure yourself out what im trying to say" wikipedia and google snippets because they cant actually articulate their textbook and google knowledge to support any of their ignorant opinions beyond their fleeting undergrad and remote viewer experience, while not actually ever saying anything conrete that supports their vapid nationalistic denial and baseless opinions. You get these "I have 10 years experience" types everywhere in the West and South Asia.


----------



## jamahir

Globenim said:


> Its just the usual conartist routine trying to establish themself as some insider and professional with repeated vague anecdotes about scrubbing someone buttsweat off a pilotseat and holding the stick on a Cesna with a trained co-pilot for 5 minutes sold as "I worked on some aircraft and piloted a real aircraft" to make themself out as a fighter pilot on the internet and dumb "just figure yourself out what im trying to say" wikipedia and google snippets because they cant actually articulate their textbook and google knowledge to support any of their ignorant opinions beyond their fleeting undergrad and remote viewer experience, while not actually ever saying anything conrete that supports their vapid nationalistic denial and baseless opinions. You get these "I have 10 years experience" types everywhere in the West and South Asia.



Instead of this long ridiculing of me you could have spent time to prepare a rebuttal of the sources I have presented and also posted link to some website where the supposedly-Chinese LoongArch processor's architecture is posted.


----------



## serenity

Loongarch includes a instruction set architecture that is MIPS compatible.

It would be stupid to not. That's like starting audio player product that is not compatible with existing files for music.

Loongarch is both MIPS and RISC compatible. Including of course similarities to both.

The architecture design can be using the same as MIPS, RISC V. Why create a different design? The design is like the shape for the wheel. Recreating it has no advantage for Loongson.

Creating something that can be made and useful is the purpose. The implementation is based on MIPS and RISC V. When the Americans banned Chinese from using American made chips for supercomputers in the 2010s, we used our own a few years later. The speeds were still topping the supercomputer list for two cycles between US and China for top spots. Only since 2019, it is barely reported anymore from both sides since it led to some speed war and Japan then took lead. Both US and China stopped announcing their newest.

I don't think there is any advantage or purpose for Chinese or even anyone else new to this to develop their unique architecture. It would have no point. Why invent another 1,2,3,4,5... number system when this one works. Whatever you come up with is unlikely to be better because physics is the same regardless for a new architecture. How the 1,2,3,4,5... architecture is used is where the important difference is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

serenity said:


> Loongarch includes a instruction set architecture that is MIPS compatible.
> 
> It would be stupid to not. That's like starting audio player product that is not compatible with existing files for music.
> 
> Loongarch is both MIPS and RISC compatible. Including of course similarities to both.
> 
> The architecture design can be using the same as MIPS, RISC V. Why create a different design? The design is like the shape for the wheel. Recreating it has no advantage for Loongson.
> 
> Creating something that can be made and useful is the purpose. The implementation is based on MIPS and RISC V. When the Americans banned Chinese from using American made chips for supercomputers in the 2010s, we used our own a few years later. The speeds were still topping the supercomputer list for two cycles between US and China for top spots. Only since 2019, it is barely reported anymore from both sides since it led to some speed war and Japan then took lead. Both US and China stopped announcing their newest.
> 
> I don't think there is any advantage or purpose for Chinese or even anyone else new to this to develop their unique architecture. It would have no point. Why invent another 1,2,3,4,5... number system when this one works. Whatever you come up with is unlikely to be better because physics is the same regardless for a new architecture. How the 1,2,3,4,5... architecture is used is where the important difference is.



My base point was that the Chinese claim of having designed a new ISA has turned out to be false and I was notifying this to @Han Patriot who was disparaging to me and in his hurry to do this he spoke about the LoongArch processor having "2000 lines of code" as if it is software ( or hardware under design ) instead of "2000 instructions". He should have known the difference since he said that he is an Electronics and Electrical engineer.

Secondly, 1,2,3,4,5... is permanent but processor ISA and architectures can evolve in technological and economic areas. Why then has the open source RISC-V processor architecture come up in recent years ? You yourself mention RISC-V.

Thirdly, about unique processor architecture, other than any economic advantage it can present also an intellectual challenge. Do it for this. Do it for fun and adventure. What else would be the use of having those computing PhDs in Tsinghua University, who Han Patriot so arrogantly trumpeted, if all they do is present others' work as their own ?


----------



## serenity

jamahir said:


> My base point was that the Chinese claim of having designed a new ISA has turned out to be false and I was notifying this to @Han Patriot who was disparaging to me and in his hurry to do this he spoke about the LoongArch processor having "2000 lines of code" as if it is software instead of "2000 instructions". He should have known the difference since he said that he is an Electronics and Electrical engineer.
> 
> Secondly, 1,2,3,4,5... is permanent but processor ISA and architectures can evolve in technological and economic areas. Why then has the open source RISC-V processor architecture come up in recent years ? You yourself mention RISC-V.
> 
> Thirdly, about unique processor architecture, other than any economic advantage it can present also an intellectual challenge. Do it for this. Do it for fun and adventure. What else would be the use of having those computing PhDs in Tsinghua University, who Han Patriot so arrogantly trumpeted, if all they do is present others' work as their own ?



Mmm Yes I understand your point but this is also a bit like saying spend the money and time to try and reinvent the number system. There really is no point. There are other areas that desperately need funding and spending doing for fun and trying etc.

The phds from top universities do a lot as well. It's just not redesigning the wheel. Even for example in producing these chips there is thousands of man hours in each engineer's dedication towards. We are not wealthy enough to "waste" time and money to do certain things. For others like pointless space exploration, they are spending that type of money and energy because of future application to start developing the technology course today for example.

On ISA, I don't think China has ever claimed Loongarch as one type is unique from RISC and MIPS. They said it is designed to be compatible with both MIPS and RISC. The important goal with this is to have something they can use and make themselves.

Just like for example American engineers use Hindu number systems to do maths right. They don't need to invent their own or use Roman numerals again to do calculations. The important pride isn't about what number system you use but what the product of that is. For this ISA case the product is to get an ability to manufacture and use its own ISA even if it is using similar architecture.

The academic and for fun argument I understand but please also understand in this area, there is no point to do so. I think the Chinese aim is to develop the product of the tool. This is just the tool itself.


----------



## jamahir

serenity said:


> For others like pointless space exploration, they are spending that type of money and energy because of future application to start developing the technology course today for example.



About space exploration please watch this interview of an American company named Relativity Space which is developing 3D Printed rockets to first going up into Low Earth Orbit with its first generation rocket and eventually in the next one to Mars and the Moon. While the co-founder does talk about industrialization on Mars he towards the end also speaks of his philosophical reasoning for this effort. Same for Elon Musk. It is about contributing to humanity's future instead of creating some product for current temporary needs.


----------



## serenity

jamahir said:


> About space exploration please watch this interview of an American company named Relativity Space which is developing 3D Printed rockets to first going up into Low Earth Orbit with its first generation rocket and eventually in the next one to Mars and the Moon. While the co-founder does talk about industrialization on Mars he towards the end also speaks of his philosophical reasoning for this effort. Same for Elon Musk. It is about contributing to humanity's future instead of creating some product for current temporary needs.



When I talk about product of an effort, I mean the end result. So for China it is to be able to produce and supply its own chips for certain needs of industries. It cannot match the best from Taiwan and South Korea right now but on design there is no issue. On fabrication it is lagging about 2 generations or roughly 5 to 10 years.

For contributing to humanity's future? Well I would say things like agricultural biotechnology advances made by China since 1970s already helps in this. It's not only western minds that can do this. Attempt to reverse pollution damage. Planting entire forests, stopping half of China's old coal plants for energy and turning more modern ones into far more efficient ones for scrubbing carbon away from being emitted. More reusable sources. Even enforcing one child policy. All these are contributing isn't it.

3D printing parts has been done in China as well since 3D printing became more well known. 3D printing aircraft parts and rocket parts too just not the whole thing. That Relativity Space company may be doing it in a certain niche area which suits their business model. Doesn't mean they are the only one thinking of different ways to do things.
I should say people like Elon Musk work for their personal vision of world where they rule and hold onto most wealth. They use their abilities and wealth to further this.

They talk in public with grand designs and views of how to shape the world. That's cool okay.

Doesn't mean no one else has dreams.

Also doesn't mean only they are working to better humanity even though they use capitalist models to achieve this which while is fine, often is problematic and almost always begins and ends with everything about profit and more power from increased wealth.

Elon Musk talks about solar roads and solar roofs but stole money from investors to deliver nothing.

He also talks about Mars colonizing which is cool but he's being financed by the US government to achieve this personal dream and US political goal. China's doing this as well as a purely political goal. No profit model required. Just long term vision and developing technology required so one day it becomes more and more achievable.


----------



## jamahir

serenity said:


> On ISA, I don't think China has ever claimed Loongarch as one type is unique from RISC and MIPS.



From post# 1397 :


> [Loongson 3A5000 officially released: the first processor chip using own instruction set architecture LoongArch]






serenity said:


> We are not wealthy enough to "waste" time and money to do certain things.



But wealthy enough to build up a huge military. 



serenity said:


> So for China it is to be able to produce and supply its own chips for certain needs of industries. It cannot match the best from Taiwan and South Korea right now but on design there is no issue. On fabrication it is lagging about 2 generations or roughly 5 to 10 years.



Technically any country if it spends some billions can set up fabrication plants to produce chips. China has fabs too but yes I think China has produced some of the machinery needed to produce the wafer masks and the actual etchers for the chips. Actually in two or so years China may well catch up with Taiwan and South Korea on producing the currently fashionable 5 nm chips or go below that.

But China is not looking at things like newer materials that can make commercial chips resilient to environmental factors like radiation ( common laptops will not work the Earth's magnetosphere because of the radiation ). Other than materials China is not looking at newer ways now a processor's transistor can be formed. NASA is experimenting to adopt the old vacuum tube methodology for this. All this requires innovation, not just using popular means of production.



serenity said:


> For contributing to humanity's future? Well I would say things like agricultural biotechnology advances made by China since 1970s already helps in this.



I don't know about genetic modification experiments for agriculture in China but I do know that China is modernizing the wrong way to go about producing crops. China is putting to use its vast drone manufacturing means and robotic tractors to monitor and manage the farms. Instead of this China should have looking at countrywide adoption of Vertical Farms and general Urban Farms to actually advance agriculture.


----------



## serenity

jamahir said:


> From post# 1397 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But wealthy enough to build up a huge military.
> 
> 
> 
> Technically any country if it spends some billions can set up fabrication plants to produce chips. China has fabs too but yes I think China has produced some of the machinery needed to produce the wafer masks and the actual etchers for the chips. Actually in two or so years China may well catch up with Taiwan and South Korea on producing the currently fashionable <5 nm chips or go below that.
> 
> But China is not looking at things like newer materials that can make commercial chips resilient to environmental factors like radiation ( common laptops will not work the Earth's magnetosphere because of the radiation ). Other than materials China is not looking at newer ways now a processor's transistor can be formed. NASA is experimenting to adopt the old vacuum tube methodology for this. All this requires innovation, not just using popular means of production.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about genetic modification experiments for agriculture in China but I do know that China is modernizing the wrong way to go about producing crops. China is putting to use its vast drone manufacturing means and robotic tractors to monitor and manage the farms. Instead of this China should have looking at countrywide adoption of Vertical Farms and general Urban Farms to actually advance agriculture.



They called it the Loongarch ISA. This is accurate. The ISA is known as Loongarch. It uses certain architectures from MIPS and RISC. They never hid this in fact it would be so stupid not to. Since it needs to be compatible with MIPS and RISC.

On military, well China is wealthy enough to build up its military in commensurate way right. Last time it did not, the western powers invaded and took over a lot of China and its policies. Why shouldn't China develop its military just a little bit? We honestly haven't even really put that much into this as US has been for about 80 years now. I suppose China is always going to be questioned by you so no need to explain. My point on wealth is to say there's simply no point to do totally new architecture.

Let me say it one more time, there is no benefit to invent a new MIPS or RISC alternative architecture for Godson or any other for this time being. So why would anyone waste money and time to develop their own architecture? Do you realize the MIPS and RISC ones are already highly efficient.

If and when there is better alternative ideas worth putting energy into, then it might be something do to. For now there is simply no point to do own architecture yet when first step is more important than second step. You are saying China should fly when it is trying to learn to walk.

Creating new architecture totally different from MIPS and RISC, is not the hardest thing honestly but it is a relatively pointless endeavor. Of course just because China chooses not to pursue some more wasteful endeavors you are first to say look they cannot do it. lol okay whatever.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442920183455047684

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442920344507994116

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## qwerrty

i'm laughing hard at the korean & taiwan turds forced to transfer their tech and building new fabs in the US. lol. those retards still don't know how screwed they are. 









Korean chipmakers in quandary over US request


The US government’s strategic interest in chips is putting South Korean chipmakers in a quandary, as Washington adds pressure on chipmakers to share sensitive data on technology, clients and inventory status. With a stated purpose of solving the chip shortage, which is affecting automotive and...



www.koreaherald.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Polestar 2

qwerrty said:


> i'm laughing hard at the korean & taiwan turds forced to transfer their tech and building new fabs in the US. lol. those retards still don't know how screwed they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Korean chipmakers in quandary over US request
> 
> 
> The US government’s strategic interest in chips is putting South Korean chipmakers in a quandary, as Washington adds pressure on chipmakers to share sensitive data on technology, clients and inventory status. With a stated purpose of solving the chip shortage, which is affecting automotive and...
> 
> 
> 
> www.koreaherald.com


Korean are not like Japanese. They really have more independent decision than Japan. For example, if SK obey US. They would have been forced by US to shelve out their differences for Dodko island and stop all those anti-Japanese activities to concentrate in US effort in suppress rising China by alliance with Japan.

But SK didnt. Number one priority for SK is restore pride and revenge against Japan previous occupation. Suppressing rising China become only secondary priority. SK will be fiercely defending her tech against US ransom. They are not as obedient as Japanese to American.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## qwerrty

Polestar 2 said:


> Korean are not like Japanese. They really have more independent decision than Japan. For example, if SK obey US. They would have been forced by US to shelve out their differences for Dodko island and stop all those anti-Japanese activities to concentrate in US effort in suppress rising China by alliance with Japan.
> 
> But SK didnt. Number one priority for SK is restore pride and revenge against Japan previous occupation. Suppressing rising China become only secondary priority. SK will be fiercely defending her tech against US ransom. They are not as obedient as Japanese to American.


they will surrender to that american international rules-based order and be granted honorary white country like japan. many korean youths that love holdinding american nuts will love this new status.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## j20blackdragon

*CHINA HAS ALREADY REACHED EXASCALE–ON TWO SEPARATE SYSTEMS*








China Has Already Reached Exascale – On Two Separate Systems


More analysis "Why Did China Keep Its Exascale Supercomputers Quiet?" Native CPU and accelerator architectures that have been in play on China's previous




www.nextplatform.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461586475275980801

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

A mysterious Chinese GPU firm with deep pockets is gunning for Nvidia and AMD


Cryptically named Moore Threads, loosely based on Moore’s law




www.techradar.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467780685884624896

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470734533310181377

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beidou2020

*OPPO launches its first self-developed chip, striving for chip supply autonomy*
Global Times 
04:35 Dec 15 2021





Photo: VCG
Chinese phone maker OPPO launched its first self-developed chip on Tuesday, a key breakthrough in core technology, as more Chinese companies strive to achieve chip supply autonomy.

The name of OPPO's chip, MariSilicon X, is inspired in the Mariana Trench, the deepest place in the sea in the world, reflecting the difficulties of developing a chip, OPPO founder and CEO, Chen Mingyong, said on Tuesday adding that the company will continue increasing investment on the self-developed chip with a team of thousands in a down-to-earth manner.

"The birth of MariSilicon X signals that OPPO has entered the 'deep waters' of R&D. Technology companies must solve key problems with breakthroughs in key technologies. Without core technology there can be no future," Chen said.

The MariSilicon X, which adopts a 6 nm advanced process technology, is the first NPU chip designed for imaging at the mobile terminal and will be carried on the latest series of OPPO's high-end flagship Find X devices in the first quarter of 2022.

Prior to OPPO, domestic phone makers Xiaomi and VIVO released their self-developed imaging chips, the Xiaomi Surge C1 and VIVO V1.

Same efforts have been made in the Chinese car industry. On Friday, SiEngine Technology, a Wuhan-based car chip designer, revealed China's first 7-nanometer chip used for smart intelligent automobile cockpits.

Mass production of the chip will start and it will be installed in Geely vehicles by late 2022.

The chip will break the monopoly of international suppliers in this market and fill the gap of self-designed main chips of high-end intelligent cockpit platforms in China, Zhejiang Geely Holding Group said in a statement on Tuesday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beidou2020

*Vivo debuts in-house imaging chip amid industry push for self-reliance*
By Global Times 
Published: Sep 06, 2021 09:43 PM





A chip manufacture machine Photo: VCG
Chinese technology company Vivo unveiled its self-designed imaging chip V1 on Monday, joining other leading domestic phone vendors including Huawei, Xiaomi and OPPO in building in-house chips as they seek self-sufficiency in chip-making amid the US' push of "tech decoupling" with China.

It's the first professional imaging chip the company has independently developed. The research and development (R&D) process lasted 24 months and more than 300 people participated in the project, according to a press release the company sent to the Global Times.

With a 32Mb cache, the image signal processor (ISP) chip features high performance, low latency and low power dissipation, it said.

The ISP chip is responsible for taking in raw pixel data from a camera sensor and then performing all necessary steps to convert that to final photos or video frames, whereas a system on a chip (SoC) chip is the processor of data in a smartphone, and many domestic manufacturers rely on products from foreign suppliers like Qualcomm.

The announcement comes prior to its formal launch of the Vivo X70 series, scheduled on Thursday.

Vivo has held the top spot in China's smartphone market so far in 2021, according to market research firm Counterpoint Research. The manufacturer captured a 23 percent market share in the second quarter, followed by OPPO at 21 percent and Xiaomi at 17 percent.

Chinese smartphone makers ramped up investment in innovation after Huawei's crucial components supply was banned by the US. Their dependence on external companies including Qualcomm and MediaTek results in almost no differentiation among smartphones produced by phone vendors, experts said.

In addition to Huawei's Kirin SoC and Xiaomi's self-made smartphone ISP named Surge C1, OPPO's semiconductor subsidiary Zeku is reportedly developing its own ISP chips, which are expected to be equipped with the Find X5 series in early 2022. Meanwhile, OPPO is doing R&D on SoC technology, media reports said.

Sun Yanbiao, head of Shenzhen-based research firm N1mobile, told the Global Times on Monday that developing their own chips is the only way for domestic smartphone brands to compete with highend players like Apple and Samsung, which already have a comprehensive layout in chips, algorithms, supply chains and even the capability to make smartphone processors.

"As the vision of future consumer electronics is for increasingly smart devices in the 5G era, ISP chips will be the threshold for competition," Sun said. He said that these companies' investment in chipset R&D will create a virtuous circle, since smartphones will sustain remarkable performance, compared with other smart devices, in market size, technological innovations and functions over the next five years.

The Chinese central authorities' favorable policies including tax breaks to buoy the growth of the chip and software sectors are also prompting more terminal manufacturers to jump on the chip design and manufacturing bandwagon, Sun said, adding domestic firms are expected to make new breakthroughs based on the experience they've built up over the years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beidou2020

*Tencent launches three self-designed chips in expansion drive, helping boost China’s semiconductor development efforts*

Tencent unveiled on Wednesday its Zixiao artificial intelligence chip, Canghai video transcoding device and Xuanling network interface controller
The internet giant’s semiconductor launch followed Alibaba’s introduction of its own self-designed Yitian 710 chip in October


Tencent Holdings launched three new self-designed chips on Wednesday, enabling the Chinese internet giant to play a role in the country’s development efforts in semiconductors and to further expand beyond video gaming, mobile payments and social media.

“Chips are the key components of hardware and the core infrastructure of the industrial internet,” said Dowson Tong Taosang, president of Tencent’s cloud and smart industries group, as he unveiled the three chips at the company’s Digital Ecosystem Summit in Wuhan, capital of central Hubei province.


The Shenzhen-based firm’s new silicon products include: artificial intelligence(AI) chip Zixiao, which is focused on processing images, video and natural language; video transcoding device Canghai; and network interface controller Xuanling.


Tong said Tencent has long-term plans for developing advanced chips, marking the first time the company has publicly shared the progress of its push into semiconductor research and development. Tencent did not reveal which major chip foundry it has contracted to manufacture the three silicon devices.

By designing its own chips, Tencent intensifies China’s push towards semiconductor self-sufficiency and the establishment of a competitive domestic supply chain for these devices.

Chip production is a priority in China’s 14th five-year plan from 2021 to 2025, as tensions between Washington and Beijing continue to heat up US-China tech rivalry. The country’s chip efforts are also expected to help counter a global semiconductor shortage.
The stakes are high for Tencent in the semiconductor industry after rival Alibaba Group Holding introduced last month its own general-purpose central processing unit, the Yitian 710, for its Panjiu servers that will drive the e-commerce giant’s vast cloud computing operation.

Alibaba and Tencent compete head-on in China’s vast cloud infrastructure services market, which was estimated to be worth US$6.6 billion in the second quarter. Alibaba Cloud had a market-leading 33.8 per cent share in that quarter, according to data from tech research firm Canalys. Tencent Cloud had an 18.8 per cent share in the same period to rank third behind the cloud unit of Huawei Technologies Co, which had a 19.3 per cent share.


At the Wuhan event, Tencent’s Tong pledged US$3 billion worth of resources to help the company’s cloud business partners over the next three years.


Tencent’s AI chip, Zixiao, has already entered trial production and performs 100 per cent better than existing products of its kind, according to company vice-president Qiu Yuepeng at the Wuhan event.


The compression rate of video transcoding chip Canghai has measured 30 per cent greater than existing chips of its kind, according to Tencent, citing a recent industry competition. Xuanling, meanwhile, performed four times better than other network interface controllers.


While Tencent is mostly known for having the world’s largest video gaming business by revenue and for operating multipurpose super app WeChat, the company has made strategic investments in the semiconductor industry over the past few years.


In January, Tencent took part in the US$279 million Series C fundraising round of AI chip start-up Enflame Technology. That marked the fourth time in more than two years that Tencent has invested in the Shanghai-based firm, which is now valued at 10.8 billion yuan (US$1.7 billion).


Shares of Hong Kong-listed Tencent rose 1.08 per cent on Wednesday to close at HK$469.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stranagor

Disturbing global chip production flow and forcing private companies in China for advanced chip tech could be single biggest strategic mistake the US has committed. 

But, I guess, they had no other option but commit this mistake, somewhat hoping that China would become a Japan 2.0.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battlion25

Stranagor said:


> Disturbing global chip production flow and forcing private companies in China for advanced chip tech could be single biggest strategic mistake the US has committed.
> 
> But, I guess, they had no other option but commit this mistake, somewhat hoping that China would become a Japan 2.0.



The US has been making alot of mistakes down the road


----------



## Polestar 2

Develop chips is no a problem for China, the problem is fabricating 7nm and below high end chips. 

I believe people like Liang Mong Song are mole in SMIC. They pushing for more for manufacturing of mature chips rather than seeking priority in making high end chips like 7nm and below.

Even China able to capture high percentage of chips market thru mature chips like 14nm and 28nm are useless if we cannot manufacture high end chips for our own Chinese company. All effort shall focus on high end chips. Even N+1 method is ill efficient for mass production compare to EUV method. It must still be pursued. Chinese Government need to come in to subside those chips until solution are found.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

XiangShan: an Open-source High-performance RISC-V Processor - Yungang Bao​Dec 14, 2021




RISC-V International

XiangShan: an Open-source High-performance RISC-V Processor - Yungang Bao, Institute of Computing Technology, Chinese Academy of Sciences (ICT, CAS) 

XiangShan, released jointly by Institute of Computing Technology, Chinese Academy of Sciences (ICT, CAS) and Peng Cheng Laboratory (PCL), is an open-source high-performance RISC-V processor started in June 2020. It's written in Chisel hardware construction language and supports RV64GC instruction set. During the development of XiangShan, they built many open-source agile tools to speed up the development, including differential testing, simulation snapshot, RISC-V checkpoints, etc. XiangShan has been taped-out for the first time in July 2021 and is expected to have its second generation taped-out at early 2022. XiangShan has been open-sourced at GitHub and contributions are welcome. In this talk, Dr. Bao will focus on the experience in chip agile development and introduce the development tools used in the XiangShan project 

For more info about RISC-V, a free and open ISA enabling a new era of processor innovation through open standard collaboration, see: https://riscv.org/

Chinese Academy of Sciences open source RISC-V processor "Xiangshan" tape-out, has successfully run Linux

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487368864719831040

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1490774867087478786

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## JSCh

.@BYDCompany 's chip-making arm BYD #Semiconductor has put into production an 8-inch automotive power chip project in eastern China's Shandong province.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496854920598736897

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese suppliers of noble gases, key for chipmaking, ramp up production to meet surging demands*
By Yin Yeping
Published: Feb 28, 2022 07:33 PM

Chinese suppliers of noble gases such as krypton, xenon and neon, key materials for chipmaking, are churning out products to handle surging orders amid rising concerns for what could be an unprecedented supply disruption after the reported cut-off of trade activities in southern ports in Ukraine, an important global exporter of noble gases.

While the Russia-Ukraine conflict escalates, being exacerbated by the sweeping sanctions imposed on Russia from the US-led West, industry insiders said that the disruptions will push semiconductor-related industries to lean toward countries like China to fend off risks.

Several Chinese noble gas producers told the Global Times on Monday that their daily order inquiries from both home and abroad had jumped five to six times now, as a result of the military conflict in Ukraine.

A large domestic noble gas producer told the Global Times on condition of anonymity on Monday that it had received tens of new order inquiries on a daily basis, where it used to be just three to five, mostly from semiconductor producers from home and abroad. 

The person said that there is rising market speculation over noble gases in the chip industry amid the fast-changing situation in Ukraine. The company produces krypton, xenon and neon gas for international clients.

Despite the extra demand, it has reached its production ceiling and capacity expansion takes time, the person said.

Ukraine is a major exporter of noble gases, of which neon accounts for 70 percent of the global supply and krypton 30 percent, according to the China Industrial Gases Industry Association. 

With the suspension of trade activities, including the service halt by some large shipping companies in Odessa, a major port in southern Ukraine, the market prices of noble gases have soared.

For example, the price of neon gas in China's domestic market has exceeded 1,650 yuan ($261.5) per cubic meter, an increase of 65 percent from the beginning of the year, and it has quadrupled from a low in October 2021.

Ma Yinchuan, head of the China Industrial Gases Industry Association, who is also the general manager of Beijing Shougang Gas Co, a large domestic gas producer, told the Global Times on Monday that there has been a conspicuous increase in inquiries this week from both old and new clients, who are asking about the prices and supplies of noble gas.

"There is one chipmaker that came to us today asking for an emergency purchase of tens of cubic meters of xenon, which is quite a lot to us, since our annual xenon production is 200-300 cubic meters," Ma said.

While the market demand for more noble gas is understandable, Ma said that there is no need to be overly worried about market shortage.

"Even though noble gases from Ukraine may be disrupted now, its impact on market supplies should be manageable, since most of the domestic companies would hold at least 3-6 months of inventories," Ma said.

AutoChips, a semiconductor-related company, based in Hefei, East China's Anhui Province, told the Global Times on Monday that they are in close communication with industry chain partners including TSMC over the potential impact from the changing situation in Europe. 

At present, the company's business has not been affected, and it will not be affected in the short and medium term, according to AutoChips.

"The upstream of the chip foundry has a relatively long supply chain. Even if the upstream supply of some noble gases is in short supply, it will take a certain amount of time to transmit it to the downstream," a source with AutoChips said.

A recent media report said that international semiconductor-related companies including ASML are looking at diversified sources of neon gas in the face of the Russia-Ukraine conflict.

China always has a self-reliant supply of krypton, xenon and neon, but supply could be tightened as more global demand comes to China, Ma said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

中国电科​5小时前​来自 新版微博 weibo.com​【材料研制新突破！】​​近日，中国电科 材料成功研制出8英寸碳化硅晶体，实现了8英寸N型碳化硅抛光片小批量生产，进一步缩小国内外技术差距，为我国碳化硅事业的自主保障能力、​自主创新发展夯基固本。​
*CETC*
22-3-3 10:58
From weibo.com

【New breakthrough in material development! 】

Recently, CETC Materials has successfully developed 8-inch silicon carbide crystals and realized the small batch production of 8-inch N-type silicon carbide polished substrates, further narrowing the technological gap at home and abroad, and providing independent guarantees for my country's silicon carbide business and laying a solid foundation for independent innovation and development.


----------



## JSCh

科工力量​​22-3-31 14:11​来自 微博 weibo.com​​#长江存储# #苹果# 3月31日电，长江存储128层NAND据悉已通过苹果验证，2022年将急起直追成为第3家iPhone的Flash供应商。供应链消息指出，虽然长江存储受限于产能规模有限，初期供应比重仍低，估计从5月可望将开始铺货，或将加入iPhone 14系列供应行列。​​能输出产能就是好事



*Scientific and technological strength*
22-3-31 14:11
from Weibo

On March 31, YMTC's 128-layer NAND is reported to have passed Apple's verification, and it will be rush to become the third iPhone Flash supplier in 2022. Supply chain news pointed out that although Yangtze River Storage is limited by its limited production capacity, and the initial supply ratio is still low. It is estimated that it is expected to start distribution in May, or it may join the supply ranks of the iPhone 14 series.

It is a good thing to be able to output production capacity [666]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> A mysterious Chinese GPU firm with deep pockets is gunning for Nvidia and AMD
> 
> 
> Cryptically named Moore Threads, loosely based on Moore’s law
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.techradar.com


China's First Domestic GPU Announced With 1080p League of Legends Demo https://trib.al/kI69sCn

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509252908809867271

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Biren Technology, the BR100 series is the most powerful general-purpose GPU chip in China. It is developed based on Biren Technology's original chip architecture, using mature 7 nanometer process, combined with Chiplet (core particle technology)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509727075498102786

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aasimkhan

JSCh said:


> Biren Technology, the BR100 series is the most powerful general-purpose GPU chip in China. It is developed based on Biren Technology's original chip architecture, using mature 7 nanometer process, combined with Chiplet (core particle technology)
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509727075498102786View attachment 829252​


7 nanometers? I never knew China was making chips with capability greater than 12 nanometer


----------



## JSCh

Aasimkhan said:


> 7 nanometers? I never knew China was making chips with capability greater than 12 nanometer


It is rumor to be fab by TSMC


----------



## chinasun

Chinese companies successfully acquire NWF, Britain's largest semiconductor company


https://inf.news/en/world/ef7a16c717f479b5d833775a4f2581d5.html


----------



## Ali_Baba

chinasun said:


> Chinese companies successfully acquire NWF, Britain's largest semiconductor company
> 
> 
> https://inf.news/en/world/ef7a16c717f479b5d833775a4f2581d5.html



An odd and stupid decision by the UK goverment how important this technology is becoming to our futures. Once again - a lack of strategic thought and planning by the UK goverment who is obsessed with selling off everything we own.


----------



## casual

Ali_Baba said:


> An odd and stupid decision by the UK goverment how important this technology is becoming to our futures. Once again - a lack of strategic thought and planning by the UK goverment who is obsessed with selling off everything we own.


they didn't block it because it's running on 20 years old technology that China already has.


----------



## Han Patriot

casual said:


> they didn't block it because it's running on 20 years old technology that China already has.


It's more of a commercial venture than a technology acquisition.


----------



## tower9

JSCh said:


> It is rumor to be fab by TSMC


Then it is unfortunately not independent of sanctions then. China is making rapid progress, but until it has a full supply chain for cutting edge chip tech, it won't be fully independent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

Ali_Baba said:


> An odd and stupid decision by the UK goverment how important this technology is becoming to our futures. Once again - a lack of strategic thought and planning by the UK goverment who is obsessed with selling off everything we own.


Newport is a 200 mm or 8 inch wafer fab. This is not a leading edge technology facility but an important commodity semicon products site. Older technologies using 200 mm wafers are for products that are proven reliable such as chips found in cars where accidents can mean life or death. Many space vehicles prefers decades old semicon tech because -- again -- proven reliablity.


----------



## j20blackdragon

US rushes to catch up with China in supercomputer race

MAY 17 2022

The US is about to vault into a new era of supercomputing, with a once in a decade leap forward in processing power that will have a big effect on fields ranging from climate change research to nuclear weapons testing.

But the national swagger usually prompted by such breakthroughs is likely to be muted. *China passed this milestone first* and is already well on the way to building an entire generation of advanced supercomputers beyond anything yet in use elsewhere.

What makes the advances all the more remarkable, according to US experts in the field, is that *China’s achievement was made with local technology*, after Washington blocked access to the US hardware long considered to be critical to such systems.

The build-up in China’s supercomputing program, which dates back more than two decades, *has led to a “stunning situation” where the country now leads the world, said Jack Dongarra, a US supercomputing expert.*

The most advanced supercomputers are used to improve simulations of highly complex systems, for instance creating better models of climate change or the effects of nuclear blasts. But their secret use in classified areas, such as defeating encryption, is likely to also make them key tools in national security, according to Nicholas Higham, professor of mathematics at the University of Manchester.

China already had more supercomputers on the Top 500 list of the world’s most powerful computers than any other country — 186 compared with 123 in the US. Now, by beating the US to the next big breakthrough in the field and planning a spate of such machines, it is in a position to seize the high ground of computing for years to come.

The Chinese breakthrough has come in the race to build so-called exascale supercomputers, systems that can handle 10 to the power of 18 calculations per second. That makes them a thousand times faster than the first of the petaflop systems that preceded them more than a decade ago.

In recent months, work has been under way at the US Department of Energy’s Oak Ridge national laboratory in Tennessee to assemble and test the first of three exascale systems planned in the country. If the inevitable “bugs” are ironed out, the arrival of exascale computing in the US could be confirmed at the end of May with the publication of the twice-yearly Top 500 listing, according to Dongarra who maintains the list.

*By contrast, China’s first exascale system has been running for more than a year and has since been joined by a second, according to a recent presentation by David Kahaner, director of the Asian Technology Information Program, whose research is widely cited as the most authoritative.

China has not officially disclosed that it has two exascale systems. But their existence was confirmed late last year when scientific research run using the machines was entered for the Gordon Bell prize, with one paper taking top honours in the international supercomputing competition.*

The country with the most advanced supercomputers has a clear advantage in national defence over its adversaries, said Horst Simon, who until recently was deputy director of the US energy department’s Lawrence Berkeley national laboratory.

China’s decision to not officially confirm its supercomputing breakthrough is a departure from decades of history in the field, where scientists usually talk openly about their achievements and countries have been quick to claim bragging rights to the top machines. The secrecy may have been to prevent further retaliation from the US, according to experts.

Washington imposed targeted sanctions against five Chinese organisations involved in supercomputing in 2019, then followed up a year ago with another round against seven more groups. *The second wave was put in place the month after China’s first exascale system had been fired up.*

A previous Chinese effort to break the exascale barrier had relied on technology from US chipmaker AMD, leaving it vulnerable to US trade restrictions. *In contrast, its current two exascale systems are based on domestic chip designs.* The local developers of the chips used in the two giant new systems — Tianjin Phytium Information Technology and Shanghai High-Performance Integrated Circuit Design Center — were both on last year’s US sanctions list.

*“I think it’s quite impressive that they were able to put in place a system based on their own technology over a very short period of time,” said Dongarra. He added that it was unclear whether the chips were manufactured in mainland China* — which is still years behind in matching the world’s most advanced chip fabs — or in Taiwan.

China has been building a domestic industry around supercomputing for years, first shocking its main rivals in the US and Japan in 2000 when it unveiled what was then the world’s fastest machine. But the dawn of the exascale computing era could be a chance to grab a clearer lead.

While the US has three exascale systems in the works, *China’s goal is to have 10 systems by 2025, according to Kahaner.* His research shows Chinese companies are now more focused on domestic competition than on what their international rivals are doing. As a gap opens up between the two nations, the US should consider loosening its sanctions against China’s leading national supercomputing centre at Wuxi in the hope of “a deeper glimpse into these [Chinese] systems”, according to Kahaner.

Despite China’s lead in hardware, Kahaner and others point to the breadth of US capabilities as a strength, particularly when it comes to software. Half of the $3.2bn cost of the US energy department’s three exascale computers stems from a decade-long effort to write programs to run on the new computing architecture. Also, Chinese research in advanced mathematics seldom shows up in fields related to supercomputers, said Higham.

Regarding his call for greater collaboration between China and the US, Kahaner said: “Access to new systems allows experimentation, which benefits all parties. To the maximum extent possible, consistent with security and fair/balanced competition, more access is better.”

But with China yet to publicly acknowledge its new supercomputing prowess and the US still pressing for sanctions against China to try to limit its rise as a tech power, that may remain a distant hope.






Subscribe to read | Financial Times


News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




www.ft.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## tonyget

I don't know what Wingtech trying to get from this three decade old British fab，didn't they know that even if they hold 100% share of a British firm they still have no control over the firm？

Just look at Imagination Technologies, Chinese Canyon Bridge Capital bought it back in 2017. Later Canyon Bridge tried to change the board of directors, install some of their own people at the board. Guess what，the UK government intervened and rejected the change. What's the point of buying a company if you cannot have control over it？Can you imagine that you cannot even make personnel changes of your own company？That's BS

I actually would love to see the UK gov cancel this acquisition deal，because Wingtech will be the real loser here if the deal goes through. The fab will be "Wingtech property" by name only.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Chinese chip maker Loongson Technology goes public in Shanghai

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540295006900060161


----------



## Paul2

tonyget said:


> I don't know what Wingtech trying to get from this three decade old British fab，didn't they know that even if they hold 100% share of a British firm they still have no control over the firm？
> 
> Just look at Imagination Technologies, Chinese Canyon Bridge Capital bought it back in 2017. Later Canyon Bridge tried to change the board of directors, install some of their own people at the board. Guess what，the UK government intervened and rejected the change. What's the point of buying a company if you cannot have control over it？Can you imagine that you cannot even make personnel changes of your own company？That's BS
> 
> I actually would love to see the UK gov cancel this acquisition deal，because Wingtech will be the real loser here if the deal goes through. The fab will be "Wingtech property" by name only.



Indeed, but you can't complain that CPC can't subvert the West properly. Megatons of state money is still spent every years of this kind of lousy spycraft.

Not only can't they steal the technology properly, but they don't even know which one to steal.

I wouldn't wonder if the next benefit from such op by far outcosts any benefit.

If the reason was to just buy its very old equipment, they could've just spent all these money buying steppers off on an auction and a killer bet price, and still save 10-fold.


----------



## JSCh

A new breakthrough in domestic EDA, Dongfang Jingyuan launched a computing lithography cloud solution - Programmer Sought - Gamingsym


Change Ad Consent Do not sell my data IT House July 16 news, according to the release of Orient Jingyuan, recently, Orient Jingyuan Microelectronics Technology [...]




gamingsym.in


----------



## JSCh

YMTC Announces Xtacking 3.0 for Faster, Denser 3D TLC NAND 
https://trib.al/pRViLFC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554925673373962241

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

China will need next generation lithography machines and will have to catch up to where the leaders will be in 2025/2026 (1.4 nm chips) not where they current are 3 nm chips. The next 3-4 years will be interesting. For the world, if there is a glut of these chips from so many suppliers, it will bring down costs as well as boost a demand of minerals.

This is probably the time to invest in the mining industry for global investors and many countries.


----------



## JSCh

Birentech Details China’s Most Powerful GPU, The Biren BR100: 1074mm2 on 7nm, 77 Billion Transistors, Up To 2.8x Faster Than NVIDIA Ampere at 550W

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561851496479821830

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

JSCh said:


> Birentech Details China’s Most Powerful GPU, The Biren BR100: 1074mm2 on 7nm, 77 Billion Transistors, Up To 2.8x Faster Than NVIDIA Ampere at 550W
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561851496479821830


FAKE NEWS. LOL


----------



## JSCh

Han Patriot said:


> FAKE NEWS. LOL


Really?? I search and found another article from HPCwire, doesn't look fake to me.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561902882374533120

Reactions: Love Love:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

JSCh said:


> Really?? I search and found another article from HPCwire, doesn't look fake to me.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561902882374533120


Just kidding bro. My name is Han...


----------



## JSCh

Big news! At #RISCV Summit China 2022, @alibaba_cloud unveiled Wujian 600, a #RISCV based development platform tailored for the design of SoCs in embedded applications, including home robots, medical imaging, and video conferencing.

Read more here: https://bit.ly/3Kkz75v

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562505355480879105

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## letsrock

JSCh said:


> Really?? I search and found another article from HPCwire, doesn't look fake to me.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561902882374533120


where was this fabbed - china or taiwan?


----------



## JSCh

letsrock said:


> where was this fabbed - china or taiwan?


In the article it said fabbed by Taiwan's TSMC 7nm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Chinese semiconductor firm SMIC announced on Friday a $7.5 billion deal to build a production facility in N.China's Tianjin with the capacity to produce 100,000 12-inch wafers a month.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563181147407859716

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## fallstuff

Where is the OP @Martian2 ?

He is no longer active ?


----------



## patero

fallstuff said:


> Where is the OP @Martian2 ?
> 
> He is no longer active ?


He's busy celebrating 8 years of China's 'dominance' of the semi-conductor industry. 

It's interesting to read this thread from the start and see how far off most of the predictions were.


----------



## fallstuff

patero said:


> He's busy celebrating 8 years of China's 'dominance' of the semi-conductor industry.
> 
> It's interesting to read this thread from the start and see how far off most of the predictions were.


He said goodbye and left on Oct 8, 2018. This was his last post,
"
Martian2SENIOR MEMBER

Oct 8, 2018Add bookmark#1,578

HannibalBarca said:

Bye. at -50... you ain't gonna be missed...

I am glad to leave. I won't have to read posts by the likes of you again.

Goodbye everyone.

Martian2 signing off PDF"


----------



## patero

fallstuff said:


> He said goodbye and left on Oct 8, 2018. This was his last post,
> "
> Martian2SENIOR MEMBER
> 
> Oct 8, 2018Add bookmark#1,578
> 
> HannibalBarca said:
> 
> Bye. at -50... you ain't gonna be missed...
> 
> I am glad to leave. I won't have to read posts by the likes of you again.
> 
> Goodbye everyone.
> 
> Martian2 signing off PDF"


Wow, that's quite a salty way to flounce off the forum. He demonstrated his 'dominance' on the way out the door.


----------



## JSCh

SMIC: Capable of producing photomask products of various technology nodes from 0.35 microns to 14 nanometers!​2022-08-28 10:58 HKT

Recently, an investor asked SMIC: Hello, Secretary of the Board of Directors. The prospectus mentioned that SMIC has the largest and most advanced photomask manufacturing facility in mainland China, which can produce photomasks of various technology nodes from 0.35 micron to 14 nanometers. Film products, is it possible for your company's photomask version to be solved without outsourcing at all?

SMIC replied that *SMIC's photomask factory is capable of producing photomask products of various technology nodes ranging from 0.35 microns to 14 nanometers.

...*

more -> https://min.news/en/economy/a8d9cd1241f069f39fdbabffa749883c.html


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563022836297478144

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> Big news! At #RISCV Summit China 2022, @alibaba_cloud unveiled Wujian 600, a #RISCV based development platform tailored for the design of SoCs in embedded applications, including home robots, medical imaging, and video conferencing.
> 
> Read more here: https://bit.ly/3Kkz75v
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562505355480879105


World's First Laptop with RISC-V Processor Now Available 
https://trib.al/ztM6L3P

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577339878978863111

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

China has developed a high-performance monocrystalline silicon channel 3D NOR memory


According to the official website of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, the Institute of Microelectronics has developed a high-performance single-crysta




technology.followthistrendingworld.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587429806202839042

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> YMTC Announces Xtacking 3.0 for Faster, Denser 3D TLC NAND
> https://trib.al/pRViLFC
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554925673373962241


YMTC’s Xtacking 3.0 puts a Chinese company formed in 2016 in the lead of the global 3D NAND Flash market. While we await 200+ layer solutions from @Samsung, SK hynix, @MicronTech and other industry leaders, TechInsights is analyzing this part.
https://bit.ly/3VBSQSR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597668275067961348

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

Chinese researchers have developed the country's first DPU chip, marking a milestone in the domestic chip industry. Using 28 nm process, the chip developed by YUSUR Technology can achieve ultra-low latency of 1.2 microseconds and support up to 200G network bandwidth.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606565843248332800


----------



## JSCh

Molecular engineering enables bright blue LEDs

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605641725040594963

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605728538652512257


----------



## JSCh

Huawei confirms breakthrough in EUV lithography process optimization


Huawei has confirmed in a posting on its website reports about its breakthrough in making a light source component used in EUV lithography systems which are required for making high-end processors on sub-10 nm nodes.



www.digitimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ali_Baba

JSCh said:


> World's First Laptop with RISC-V Processor Now Available
> https://trib.al/ztM6L3P
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577339878978863111



Honestly - China is large enough that it can create its own instruction set with its own intelletual property and associated ecosystem. Once it has that - it can restrict access to the chinese market if product vendors do not run on its instruction set. That would turn the american led sanctions "upside down" on its head.

It is an undertaking for sure - but one that will allow you to be free.

What if the future - RISC-V decides to become closed source(to be honest - not checked who the stakeholders are and how it functions for its open source license etc ).


----------



## Menthol

JSCh said:


> YMTC’s Xtacking 3.0 puts a Chinese company formed in 2016 in the lead of the global 3D NAND Flash market. While we await 200+ layer solutions from @Samsung, SK hynix, @MicronTech and other industry leaders, TechInsights is analyzing this part.
> https://bit.ly/3VBSQSR
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597668275067961348



How about the performance?

And battery life?

Does it as good as Apple M1 chip?


----------

